# Carver ICB - Die Serienbikes: Spezifikationen, Farben und Preise



## nuts (24. Dezember 2012)

# Mit diesen Masken wir der ICB Rahmen vollendet.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Carver ICB - Die Serienbikes: Spezifikationen, Farben und Preise*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## darky (24. Dezember 2012)

Klingt vernünftig. Ist das Frame-Kit Silber eloxiert dann auch mit der blauen Wippe wie das Einsteigsmodell? Wäre schade wenn die am zweit häufigsten gewählte Farbvariante (Silber/schwarz) nicht zum Verkauf steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

Hmmh, 2mal paßt die Farbe und einmal paßt die Ausstattung, aber halt falsch kombiniert.

Warum gibts jetzt 3 ICBs? Dachte die Anderen werden Carvers mit eigenem Namen, Design und bliblablo...

G.


----------



## Priest0r (24. Dezember 2012)

Ihr habt die Kurbeln vergessen - (für die potentiellen Käufer) hoffentlich nicht in der Preiskalkulation


----------



## Landus (24. Dezember 2012)

> Hmmh, 2mal paßt die Farbe und einmal paßt die Ausstattung, aber halt falsch kombiniert.



Dir kanns doch wurscht sein, du hast doch die Raw n`Chopped Version bestellt oder? Kannst ja dann immernoch in deiner Wunschfarbe anstreichen

Ansonsten, sehr hübsch, auch wenn das Blau nicht jedermanns Sache sein wird. Andererseits hat man bei den meisten anderen Herstellern garkeine Wahl, auser das Bike in der Farbe zu kaufen, in der es angeboten wird. 

Ausstattung von Nr.2 ist klasse, ebenso der Preis. Wird sicher seine Käufer finden


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Dezember 2012)

rahmen mit dämpfer 1100?? das nenne ich mal super preis, die modelle machen auch nen guten eindruck, gehe mal davon aus dass das mittelklassemodell am meisten verkauft wird


----------



## NoIdea (24. Dezember 2012)

Welch beschehrung
Allerdings find ichs seltsahm, dass es dann doch keine 650b version geben wird. Hab noch einen der ersten news bezüglich dem icb in erinnerung, in dem darsgestellt wurde, dass carver so überzeugt davon wäre.
Hatte mich schon gefreut...:/


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Dir kanns doch wurscht sein, du hast doch die Raw n`Chopped Version bestellt oder? Kannst ja dann immernoch in deiner Wunschfarbe anstreichen



Du wirst wohl das Hellblaue:kotz: trotzdem mal auf der Kösser bewundern dürfen. Weil ist einfach das mit der fast perfekten Ausstattung, besonders für den Preis

G.


----------



## Landus (24. Dezember 2012)

> Du wirst wohl das Hellblaue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das befürcht ich auch


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, in der Teileauflistung fehlt die Kurbel! 

Schade, die grüne Variante hat mir persönlich auch zugesagt. Aber es ist halt auch klar, daß Carver die Auswahl einschränken muss, um preislich interessant zu bleiben...


----------



## Flowz (24. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finds auch top das man alle 3 Farben als Framekit bekommen kann, und der Preis dazu ist auch sahne! Sobald ich das Rad mal live in einem der XXL Läden seh werd ichs mir mal überlegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds gut dass es 26er Laufräder sind, 650B wird sich hoffentlich nicht durchsetzen. Ich denke es ist ein Nischenprodukt welches nicht lange bestehen bleiben wird.

Die obigen Bikes machen nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

Flowz schrieb:


> Sobald ich das Rad mal live in einem der XXL Läden seh werd ichs mir mal überlegen!





nuts schrieb:


> Sollte euch der Farbton gar nicht passen, empfehlen wir, mit dem euch nächsten Fahrrad XXL Händler Kontakt aufzunehmen.



Pohh...die Verteilung von den Fillialen ist ja mal übel.....

G.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Preise .
Hätte ich mir nicht ein Reigen X geholt wüsste ich was es nächstes Jahr giebt.
Schön dass ihr nicht auf den 27,5 Zug aufgesprungen seit.


----------



## Akira (24. Dezember 2012)

Der Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr passt ja gar nicht. Warum läuft der nicht parallel zur Kontur des Unterrohrohr. So wirkt das sehr unstimmig.

Gibt es auch schon eine Gewicht für die 3 Varianten?


----------



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2012)

war nicht die rede von 2 farben und einer grau/silber/schwarzen variante bei den rahmen kits?!

Ich trauere sehr sehr sehr dem grün hinterher und kann die entscheidung für Titan/rot nicht ganz nachvollziehen...


----------



## Flowz (24. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohh...die Verteilung von den Fillialen ist ja mal übel.....
> 
> G.




wo kann man diese denn sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (24. Dezember 2012)

Schade, dass es den Rahmenkit nicht noch in grün auch gibt, da Grün ja (hell + dunkel) die meisten Stimmen hatte!
Sehr schade, da ja von 2 Farben die Rede war...
Hätte mich sehr auf die grüne Variante gefreut!


----------



## bliz2z (24. Dezember 2012)

sehr geile Angebote!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. Dezember 2012)

Flowz schrieb:


> wo kann man diese denn sehen?



Da: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/cms/filiale/


----------



## nuts (24. Dezember 2012)

Das Gewicht habt leider noch keiner ausgerechnet / wir warten noch auf die finalen Rahmengewichte. ICB02 ist denke ich irgendwo bei 13,5kg ohne Pedale, ICB03 müsste deutlich unter 13kg liegen.

Kurbeln: Im Preis nicht vergessen, sondern wie folgt: 

ICB01: Race Face (ich meine Respond)
ICB02: SLX
ICB03: XX1


----------



## Kharne (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ich kann mich mit der Ausstattung von Variante 3 so garnicht anfreunden.

XX1? Sicher toll für CC, aber an nem Enduro hätte ich gerne ne konventionelle 2*10-fach 
Gruppe, die kostet auch deutlich weniger im Unterhalt!
X0 Trail? Wollte keiner, warum keine Shimano XT? Bremst wie sau und ist eine (imho DIE!) 
absolute Sorglosbremse.
BOS? Tolles Image und wird aktuell gehyped bis zum gehtnichtmehr, aber guckt mal ins Forum 
nach Feedback. Funktioniert ein halbes Jahr toll, dann brauchen sie neue Dichtungen, die 
kriegt man nicht einzeln, sondern nur im Rahmen eines kompletten Services der mal eben 
160 Öcken kostet. Dazu muss man dazu Gabel/Dämpfer an den Importeur schicken, der schickt 
den Kram erstmal nach Frankreich... 
Wird bestimmt lustig, wenn dann nächsten Winter alle ICB 3 Besitzer in den Fahrrad XXL 
Filialen aufschlagen oder die Sachen direkt an den Importeur schicken und nen Gabel/Dämpfer 
Service haben wollen.


----------



## MirkoR (24. Dezember 2012)

Die Gabel im Mittleren Modell wurde ja so auch nicht gewählt. Eins von vielen Beispielen! Die Farben sind ja auch nicht so umgesetzt wie im Vote. SIlber/Schwarz und Titan und farbige Wippen, naja ich reg mich nicht drüber auf ich hab RAW bestellt...

Shifter sind im ICB nur SLX der Sattel dafür ein Selle Italia einer der von den meißten getauscht wird! Ich versteh bei der Ausstattung so manches nicht... Ist aber wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## 0rcus (24. Dezember 2012)

Decal auf dem Unterrohr sieht so viel besser aus und die Rakete passt da auch gut hin. Meiner Meinung nach ein guter Einfall. Bitte so umsetzen!


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2012)

Saubere arbeit!


----------



## Maddinth (24. Dezember 2012)

Was Sram Bremsen an dem Bike verloren haben soll einer mal versthen. Gabs vlt als Set zusammen mit der XX1 dazu. Kaufen sie jetzt eine XX1 und kriegen sie eine Bremse für lau :-D


----------



## edwardje (25. Dezember 2012)

Grün wäre schon gewesen. Ich hatte gedacht das die Abstimmung etwas gebracht hätte!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 16310 (25. Dezember 2012)

ICB 01 und ich.

Könnte was werden.


----------



## zoomer (25. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde sie Alle super !

Ausstattung, Farben und Preise.


Wäre ich die Zielgruppe (+3" grössere Räder müssten es schon sein),
ich würde ein IBC 02 nehmen ...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Dezember 2012)

Maddinth schrieb:


> Was Sram Bremsen an dem Bike verloren haben soll einer mal versthen. Gabs vlt als Set zusammen mit der XX1 dazu. Kaufen sie jetzt eine XX1 und kriegen sie eine Bremse für lau :-D



Bist du die X0 trail schon mal länger gefahren?


----------



## NoIdea (25. Dezember 2012)

FurymaXX schrieb:


> ICB 01 und ich.
> 
> Könnte was werden.


dito; 
Nur noch der test, wie es in echt rueber kommt


----------



## Poul (25. Dezember 2012)

Schade das die grüne Variante nun doch nicht umgesetzt worden ist. Würde mir mehr mehr zusagen, wie das silber mit blauer Wippe.
Gut finde ich die Ausstattung und Preise.


----------



## Micha-L (25. Dezember 2012)

Lange hats gedauert.... siehe mein anderer Thread im ICB Forum...

aber.... GUT ISTS GEWORDEN.  

Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen und ein besonders Dankeschön an Alle, die mitgewirkt haben. 

Gruß,
Michael

(Das Blau schaue ich mir aber erstmal live in Mainz an und lasse notfalls umschrauben)


----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Dezember 2012)

Da ist ja doch noch eine kleine Weihnachtsüberraschung gekommen.
Finde alle 3 Varianten nicht schlecht 

Mein Favorit wäre das ICB 02 gewesen. Da in den Frequently Asked Questions aber steht, dass die Komplettbikes erst ab April/Mai verfügbar sind, fällt das dann leider raus. Würde es spätestens Ende März benötigen.
Werde mir jetzt mal das Rahmenset durchrechnen ob sich das einigermaßen ausgehen würde, da ich kaum Teile rumliegen habe.
Gibt es die Wippe und Ausfallenden auch einzeln zu kaufen?
So könnte man ja dann z.B. sich selber ein Silber/Schwarz oder Titan/Schwarz zusammenstellen.


----------



## mhedder (25. Dezember 2012)

Oh Mann, echt schade dass es kein grün in die Serie geschafft hat... 

Dabei hat sich doch bei der Farbabstimmung meiner Meinung nach gezeigt, dass grün von den usern gewünscht wurde. Leider haben sich da die beiden Grüntöne gegenseitig die Stimmen weggenommen. 

Könnt Ihr zwecks Übersichtlichkeit mal Bilder in den drei finalen Rahmenfarben einstellen. (eigentlich fehlt mir nur ein Bild von dem titan/roten).

Frohe Weihnachten

Marc


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es sehr schade dass es keine 650B Variante gibt. Es gibt dafür ja neben der 34er Fox auch eine X-Fusion Vengeance mit 170mm Federweg. Ein richtiges, stabiles 650B Enduro wäre in meinen Auge das einzig Innovative Bike gewesen. So hat Carver am Anfang ja auch argumentiert. Warum wurde 650B jetzt aufgegeben? Weil die Bike schreibt das braucht man nicht? Und nur weil das Forum kein 650B will muss das für Euch Carver ja kein Hindernis sein.

Das was jetzt rausgekommen ist, ist nur ein austauschbares Bike mit einem Style der dem Durchschnitt des Forums entspricht. Genauso könnte man auch ein Fanes, Torque, Wicked usw. nehmen. Die Features am Rahmen sowie die Ausstattung sind ja nun wirklich nichts Besonderes. Insgesamt ein toller Marketinggack und kostenlose Marktforschung nebenbei 

Das Bike fährt sich bestimmt gut, der Hinterbau wird wohl astrein sein aber etwas wahnsinnig Innovatives ist nicht herausgekommen. Da hatte ich mir von dem ganzen Projekt wesentlich mehr erwartet. Auch nach dem Gespräch mit Stefan S. am Bikefestival in Riva.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schade dass es keine 650B Variante gibt. Es gibt dafür ja neben der 34er Fox auch eine X-Fusion Vengeance mit 170mm Federweg. Ein richtiges, stabiles 650B Enduro wäre in meinen Auge das einzig Innovative Bike gewesen. So hat Carver am Anfang ja auch argumentiert. Warum wurde 650B jetzt aufgegeben? Weil die Bike schreibt das braucht man nicht? Und nur weil das Forum kein 650B will muss das für Euch Carver ja kein Hindernis sein.
> 
> Das was jetzt rausgekommen ist, ist nur ein austauschbares Bike mit einem Style der dem Durchschnitt des Forums entspricht. Genauso könnte man auch ein Fanes, Torque, Wicked usw. nehmen. Die Features am Rahmen sowie die Ausstattung sind ja nun wirklich nichts Besonderes. Insgesamt ein toller Marketinggack und kostenlose Marktforschung nebenbei
> 
> ...




Das ICB1 Ist doch voll 650B tauglich. Sprich es müssen nur andere Laufräder gekauft werden.

Zur Ausstattung, das ICB2 ist kaum mit einer Ausstattung irgendeines anderen Herstellers vergleichbar. Abgesehen von den LR´s wirst du niemanden finden der so Kundenorientiert technisch gut ausgestattet hat.

G.


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Dezember 2012)

Mir gehts darum dass es doch wohl eine Carver Top Variante mit 650B ab Werk geben müsste da dieses Feature von Anfang an im Lastenhaft stand. Ich habe das Gefühl dass Carver davon selber nicht mehr überzeugt ist und nun doch nur ein Massenkompatibles Bike auf die Räder gestellt hat. Für ein All Mounatin Enduro (wennn man mal die Federwegsverstellung bedenkt) wäre ja auch eine 160er Fox 34er Float nicht so schlecht. Obwohl ich beileibe kein Fox Fan bin.

Was an der Ausstattung nun so besonders sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Mir kommts aber ehrlich gesagt nicht auf 100 EUR mehr oder weniger drauf an. Es ist ja nur so dass die Ausstattung der Mehrheit gefällt und das bei einem gegebenen Preis X.

Mir fehlen halt die Innocationen, das Besondere wie z.B. auch die am Anfang öfter erwähnte spezielle Kettenführung.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

> Mir gehts darum dass es doch wohl eine Carver Top Variante mit 650B ab Werk geben müsste da dieses Feature von Anfang an im Lastenhaft stand. Ich habe das Gefühl dass Carver davon selber nicht mehr überzeugt ist und nun doch nur ein Massenkompatibles Bike auf die Räder gestellt hat. Für ein All Mounatin Enduro (wennn man mal die Federwegsverstellung bedenkt) wäre ja auch eine 160er Fox 34er Float nicht so schlecht. Obwohl ich beileibe kein Fox Fan bin.



Fürs IBC3 muß ich dir da recht geben. Es ist ja eh net Massenkopatibel und ob da jetzt BOS oder Fox drinnen wäre, und ob es 26" oder 650B gewesen wäre, hätte bei dem nicht viel ausgemacht.




> Mir fehlen halt die Innocationen, das Besondere wie z.B. auch die am Anfang öfter erwähnte spezielle Kettenführung.



Da haben wir doch das was, übertrieben gesagt, das Maß der Dinge ist und davon sogar die richtig teure Nichtmogelpackung.

G.


----------



## warp4 (25. Dezember 2012)

Shit, falsche Taste, alles weg....

Finde es schade, dass die "exklusive" ICB Version plötzlich "nur noch" eine von mehreren Serienversionen ist.
Da hätte die Farb- und Designdiskussion ganz anders laufen können !

Auch wenn die nun veröffentlichen Versionen nicht in allen Punkten den Wünschen der letzten Monate entsprechen, finde ich Ausstattungen und Preisgestaltung gelungen !
Hier nochmal ein Fettes DANKE an alle Beteiligten 
Ich habe im Lauf der letzten Monate sehr viel Spaß gehabt und freue mich jetzt wie ein kleines Kind auf meinen RAW'n Chopped 
(wo wir gerade beim Thema sind.... @Carver: wird es für R'nC Käufer die Möglichkeit geben, den Rahmen mit Steuersatz & Dämpfer zu erhalten ????)


Wünsche Allen noch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr !

Gruß Uwe 

P.S.: Bitte ins richtige Unterforum verschieben !


----------



## Trail-Fail (25. Dezember 2012)

Sehr stimmige Ausstattungen zu guten Preisen. Dass nicht jeder genau seine Wunschkonfiguration in seiner Wunschfarbe finden kann, ist doch klar. Was soll da das genörgel?
Drücke die Daumen, dass die Bikes so früh wie möglich geliefert werden können und ich mich so lange noch mit dem Kauf eines anderen Bikes zurückhalten kann... Falls ich das schaffe ist das ICB ein heißer Kandidat

Aber es fehlen die Kettenführungen in der Ausstattungsliste, oder??


----------



## EraZeR (25. Dezember 2012)

Richtig, richtig gut !!!
Das Design ist echt so geil geworden. 
Ausstattungen sind auch stimmig 
Dass die *Trailrakete *dabei ist => einfach nur *geil!*

Geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (25. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch das was, übertrieben gesagt, das Maß der Dinge ist und davon sogar die richtig teure Nichtmogelpackung.
> 
> G.



Hey,
schaut aber tatsächlich so aus, als hätte man die KeFü in der Aufstellung vergessen. Oder ich bin mal wieder zu blöd zum lesen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hey,
> schaut aber tatsächlich so aus, als hätte man die KeFü in der Aufstellung vergessen. Oder ich bin mal wieder zu blöd zum lesen.



Solange die Teile die in der Liste fehlen nur in der Liste fehlen, ists ja in Ordnung

G.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten ersteinmal! 

Das liest sich doch alles sehr stimmig und gut - feine Arbeit!
Ich bleib bei der Forumsedition. Ich bin ein wenig im Weihnachtsstress.
Ab wann darf ich mich ins Auto setzen um bei Fahrrad XXL in Paderborn die großen Rahmengrößen test zusitzen? 

Danke euch!


----------



## trailterror (25. Dezember 2012)

@locke tirol

Voll auf 650B zu setzen birgt für carver nun mal risiken. Ich hab irgendwie das gefühl als sei der hype schon wieder am abflachen...??

Die bike hats, in einem wie ich finde, wissenschaftlich solidenn test, "bewiesen" , dass man den standard nicht wirklich wirklich braucht!?

Klar ist das carver rad keine revolution....brauchts wie ich finde aber auch net. 
Trotzdem scheints sehr detailverliebt durchdacht zu sein.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Dezember 2012)

FEINE BIKES!

Echt gut geworden! Sehen schon im Stand nach viel Spaß aus!


----------



## scottfreakx (25. Dezember 2012)

warp4 schrieb:


> .... @_Carver_: wird es für R'nC Käufer die Möglichkeit geben, den Rahmen mit Steuersatz & Dämpfer zu erhalten ????)...



steuersatz wäre echt interessant, der dämpfer für mich persönlich eher weniger..auser zu nen echt guten kurs so dass X-Fusion Vector HLR Air oder Roco TST R Air gekickt werden..


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. Dezember 2012)

Silber mit blauem oder rotem Ausfallende ist ja auch nicht gerade die Option (für mich) ... uihhhh. Das die Oberseite des Oberrohr nicht poliert wird sondern nur die Seiten finde ich gut. Ebenso das sich das Ausfallende am ICB02 noch in schwarz eingefunden hat statt blau.  Dürfte dann weniger Sitzungen auf der Couch bei der Farbpsychologin bedeuten und  mehr schwarze Klamotten sowieso.  Was mich bissl irritiert, der Kettenstrebenschutz wird vermutlich in jeder Variante schwarz und ist nur der Darstellung geschuldet, oder?

XT Schalthebel wäre noch was gewesen. Aber der Steuersatz ist auch ganz nett falls "der moderne Lenkwinkel" mal in Richtung 63,5° gehen sollte.  

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie sich jeweils die Tretlagerhöhe verändert wenn man auf 66° stellt mit Flipchip oder eben stattdessen mit dem Steuersatz bzw. 66,5° nur mit Steuersatz (Bei jeweils 170mm)?

40mm Vorbau finde ich auch , ich hatte es mir ja schon fast gedacht nach dem "Vorbauartikel" im Newsbereich.

13,5kg. 

P.S. Wer hat die Trailrakete eingeschmuggelt ? Wer war zur Tatzeit...


----------



## MaxSmog (25. Dezember 2012)

gottseidank wurden doch noch andere farben gewählt ^^
dumme frage voraus: 
bekommen alle 3 editionen die bikeparkfreigabe?


----------



## scottfreakx (25. Dezember 2012)

achja richtig der kettenstrebenschutz..gibts den einzeln?


----------



## KATZenfreund (25. Dezember 2012)

Grün fehlt auch mir definitiv. Naja, wird zumindest für mich nur die Titan-Variante...clean und doch mit dem gewissen Etwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (25. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist da noch was unklar...
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Design?
Wird das jetzt allein durch den Unterschied "sandgestrahlt" und "poliert" erreicht ? Oder wird das mit Decals zusätzlich beklebt? Konnte mir das aus dem Bild nicht 100%ig erschließen, da eben nur in "sandblasted" und "polished" unterschieden wird.

Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## vitaminc (25. Dezember 2012)

Ab wann gibt es Bilder von den fertiggestellten Rahmen?


----------



## scottfreakx (25. Dezember 2012)

da wo die decals aufgeklebt werden isses poliert, des rest gestrahlt


----------



## bansaiman (25. Dezember 2012)

HAt sich eigentlich jemand die Trailrakte Aufkleber irgendwo machen lassen und ein paar über bzw. hätten hier ein paar Lust, sich die Dinger als Sammelbestellung bei nem HErsteller machen zu lassen?


----------



## warp4 (25. Dezember 2012)

MaxSmog schrieb:


> gottseidank wurden doch noch andere farben gewählt ^^
> dumme frage voraus:
> bekommen alle 3 editionen die bikeparkfreigabe?



Dumme Antwort: Es gibt keine "offizielle" Freigabe, da dieser Begriff unsinnig ist. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## scottfreakx (25. Dezember 2012)

hätte interesse..nehme an die decals wirds nicht als bogen einzeln geben? weis da wer was wegen dem kettenstrebenschutz wegen einzelner verfügbarkeit?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Dezember 2012)

warp4 schrieb:


> (wo wir gerade beim Thema sind.... @Carver: wird es für R'nC Käufer die Möglichkeit geben, den Rahmen mit Steuersatz & Dämpfer zu erhalten ????)
> 
> 
> Wünsche Allen noch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr !
> ...



 @Basti.Tegtmeier:

Das würde mich auch interessieren, das Thema Dämpfer wurde ja schon mal angesprochen.

Aber feiert erstmal in Ruhe Weihnachten, ihr hattet genug Stress dieses Jahr


----------



## Gefahradler (25. Dezember 2012)

Eine Frage: Ist bei den Rahmensets ein 650b-Ausfallende dabei, damit man sich selbst sein 27,5-Zoll Bike aufbauen kann?

PS: eine grün elexierte Version würde ich mir, neben einer Violetten Version, ebenfalls sehr wünschen, evtl als Ramenkit später anbieten?!

Ansonsten ist es recht gut geworden, was mir am TOP-Modell nicht gefällt sind die Bos-Federelemente, diese sind mir zu exotisch, dann doch lieber Fox.


----------



## inverted (25. Dezember 2012)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Ist bei den Rahmensets ein 650b-Ausfallende dabei, damit man sich selbst sein 27,5-Zoll Bike aufbauen kann?



Ja, das me int basti wohl mit "Full options"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Dezember 2012)

Ist beim Rahmenset eigentlich der spezielle Steuersatz dabei?
Ist das Rot beim Titan/Rot eher Hope- oder Acrosrot?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Dezember 2012)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> hätte interesse..nehme an die decals wirds nicht als bogen einzeln geben? weis da wer was wegen dem kettenstrebenschutz wegen einzelner verfügbarkeit?



Der Decal-Bogen soll zumindest digital zur Verfügung gestellt werden, so kann man dann Aufkleber in Wunschfarbe plotten lassen.

Aber dass sich noch keiner über die Rakete am Unterrohr ausgelassen hat wundert mich ein wenig


----------



## flowbike (25. Dezember 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Bist du die X0 trail schon mal länger gefahren?



Erwartest Du da nicht zuviel? 
95% des Gemeckeres über irgendwelche Komponenten eines Rades hier, beruhen doch eh nicht auf eigenen Erfahrungen.
Aber das weißt Du ja sowieso


----------



## steelcat (25. Dezember 2012)

Wann sollen die eloxierten Rahmen verfügbar sein beim Händler?


----------



## crossboss (25. Dezember 2012)

auch der titan red Rahmen ist für mich ne echte Versuchung, gut das ich doch keinen Raw nahm


----------



## crossboss (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ICB Fans Frohe Weihnachten erstmal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

Wahnsinn wieviel schon zichmal geklärte Fragen hier wieder auftauchen...und wie sie, wohl mit einem Augenverdrehen, mit fleiß ignoriert werden



> Dumme Antwort: Es gibt keine "offizielle" Freigabe, da dieser Begriff unsinnig ist.



Noch dümmere Antwort: Wenn man selber hochfährt, dann hat man immer die volle Freigabe 


G.


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Dezember 2012)

Obwohl ich mich komplett aus den Abstimmungen rausgehalten habe und auch sonst nur halb interessiert die Entwicklung verfolgt habe, ist am Ende ein Bike herausgekommen, das mich echt anspricht. Das habe ich so nicht erwartet und muss sagen, das habt ihr gut gemacht! 
Das ICB2 passt mir. Die Ausstattung ist genau meine Kragenweite. Die Farbe passt ebenfalls. Mal schauen, ob sich für mich ein Umstieg lohnt.


----------



## WOMBler (25. Dezember 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Bist du die X0 trail schon mal länger gefahren?


 
Freesoul, Deine Aussage ist mir ein wenig zu dürftig. Könntest Du es bitte mal ein bisschen genauer erklären. Danke


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Dezember 2012)

WOMBler schrieb:


> Freesoul, Deine Aussage ist mir ein wenig zu dürftig. Könntest Du es bitte mal ein bisschen genauer erklären. Danke


Das war keine Aussage, sondern eine Frage. 

Aber zu deinem Punkt: Ging mir eher drum dass da so skeptisch drangegangen wird, denn bis auf den äußerst saftigen Preis (als Aftermarket-Version, ne Kalkulation mit den Parts für 3500  find ich ziemlich in Ordnung!) und die eingeschränkte Tauglichkeit für alpinen Bereich sehe ich bisher keine wirklichen Negativpunkte von 11 Gängen...


----------



## mpmarv (25. Dezember 2012)

Saubere Arbeit!

Warum habt ihr im Topmodell nicht den silbernen Rahmen mit schwarzen Akzenten genommen und stattdessen Titan gewählt? Mir gefällt beides, aber wär die silberne Variante nicht nahe liegend, da bereits im Voting ganz vorne?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde 1x11 auch im Endurobereich sehr Interessant und würde dies auch an meinem Selbstaufbau ICB einbauen, wenn das im Moment nicht noch so teuer wäre. Vor allem die Kassette.
Vorne das 28er Kettenblatt und hinten die 42er Kassette, ist doch fast so wie 22/32
Sobald das mal erschwinglicher wird, werde ich aber umsteigen.


----------



## madre (25. Dezember 2012)

Mich würden mal die echten Gründe interessieren warum es kein 650b gibt . 
Zumindest als AM Aufbau hätte es auch ausserhalb der FOX 34 noch Gabeln gegeben.


----------



## crossboss (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich fürchte Carver tut sich mit dem Ausschluß der grünen Variante keinen Gefallen


----------



## thomas.h (25. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich fürchte Carver tut sich mit dem Ausschluß der grünen Variante keinen Gefallen



Das denke ich auch. Wer blau nicht mag (ich), für den scheiden schon 2 Modelle aus. Und dann bleibt noch Titan/Rot, wo es schwierig ist, passende Anbauteile im selben Rotton zu finden (wenn man das denn überhaupt möchte). Wenn schon das (meistgewünschte) grün nicht dabei ist, wäre eine neutrale Farbe schön gewesen...


Meine Frage: Ist die Farbenwahl der Rahmenmodelle schon fix und abgeschlossen? Oder könnte sich da eventuell noch was machen lassen?


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (25. Dezember 2012)

Soll jetzt der komplette Rahmen poliert und danach mit dem Masken-Bogen oben abgeklebt und dann sandgestralt werden?
Is dann am Ende z.B. am Unterrohr nur noch der kleine Streifen poliert? 

Ich finde es halt etwas komisch, dass man erst aufwändig poliert und dann fast alles wieder wegstrahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WOMBler (25. Dezember 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Das war keine Aussage, sondern eine Frage.
> 
> Aber zu deinem Punkt: Ging mir eher drum dass da so skeptisch drangegangen wird, denn bis auf den äußerst saftigen Preis (als Aftermarket-Version, ne Kalkulation mit den Parts für 3500  find ich ziemlich in Ordnung!) und die eingeschränkte Tauglichkeit für alpinen Bereich sehe ich bisher keine wirklichen Negativpunkte von 11 Gängen...


 
Alles easy ...hatte es falsch verstanden. Aber danke für die Aufklärung.
Der Preis ist definitiv heiß! 

Momentan fahre ich eine XX1 an einem Fully. Sehe diese als okay an. Bergauf nice, weil Übersetzung und geringeres Gewicht hebeln es flott nach oben. Aber im Flachen braucht man ordentlich Watt. Denke mal das ICB kommt mit nem 32er Blatt als "Grundkonfiguration".

Anyway...weil weiter so


----------



## bike_dude (25. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> *Wo sind die versprochenen 650B-Modelle?*
> 
> In Kurz: Weil die einzige offiziell freigegebene 650B Enduro-Gabel die Fox 34 ist, welche unglaublich wenig Stimmen bekam (ca. 1%) - diese an irgend einer Version des Rades zu verbauen erschien uns allen nicht sinnvoll. Die SR Suntour ist nur inoffiziell kompatibel, da ist verständlich, dass sich Carver nicht drauf einlässt.


Das kommt echt unerwartet und irgendwie doch komisch, ich würde gerne vom Basti oder Stefan dazu noch mal ein Statement hören. 

Überhaupt ist die 650b Sache in der Branche 2013 noch eher zögerlich. Mir scheint so dass eher abgewartet wird was die anderen Firmen so treiben (z.B. Die ganz großen wie Specialized bieten 2013 gar kein 650b).

Aber weil ihr näher dran seit würde ich gerne noch mal was hören wollen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## evil_rider (25. Dezember 2012)

eine komplette serie(von günstig bis teuer) ohne fox schrott... meine träume sind wahrgeworden!


----------



## p00nage (25. Dezember 2012)

WOMBler schrieb:


> Alles easy ...hatte es falsch verstanden. Aber danke für die Aufklärung.
> Der Preis ist definitiv heiß!
> 
> Momentan fahre ich eine XX1 an einem Fully. Sehe diese als okay an. Bergauf nice, weil Übersetzung und geringeres Gewicht hebeln es flott nach oben. Aber im Flachen braucht man ordentlich Watt. Denke mal das ICB kommt mit nem 32er Blatt als "Grundkonfiguration".
> ...



Warum braucht man im Flachen ordentlich Watt ? Eher dann Drehzahl oder? 

Ich hatte bei meinem Rahmen sogar die Wahl und es ist Blau Elox geworden. Es ist doch auch verständlich das nen Hersteller net alle Wünsche befriedigen kann, im normalfall hat man ja überhaupt kein Mitspracherecht.





Mehr Bilder im Album, noch nicht Final und ohne Schaltwerk


----------



## Lasse (25. Dezember 2012)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Das kommt echt unerwartet und irgendwie doch komisch, ich würde gerne vom Basti oder Stefan dazu noch mal ein Statement hören.
> 
> Überhaupt ist die 650b Sache in der Branche 2013 noch eher zögerlich. Mir scheint so dass eher abgewartet wird was die anderen Firmen so treiben (z.B. Die ganz großen wie Specialized bieten 2013 gar kein 650b).
> 
> Aber weil ihr näher dran seit würde ich gerne noch mal was hören wollen zu diesem Thema.



Vermutlich gibt es doch noch ein paar Firmen, die die Neuheiten erst ausprobieren und dann die Bikes speccen. Und da man bei 650b nix Tolles erfahren kann, verzichten manche Firmen schlauerweise auf den Gewichts- und Stabilitätsnachteil und bauen entweder klein/handlich/stabil oder groß und laufruhig. Zeugt für mich von Kompetenz, die Zwischengrössensau nicht mit durchs Dorf zu treiben...


----------



## madre (25. Dezember 2012)

Laut Schwalbe sind rund 80% der vorbestellten 
Reifen für die nächste Generation Bikes 650b. 
Wir werden sehen ...


----------



## JENSeits (25. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was der Bikemarkt so macht ...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. Dezember 2012)

Farbwahl verstehe ich auch nicht! Man will mit dem Bike möglichst viele Interessenten ansprechen u nimmt silber kombiniert mit zur Zeit vielleicht modischen elox blau bzw titan/rot. Warum nicht mit allem kombinierbares silber/ schwarz. Der Rahmenkit wäre für mich wirklich interessant gewesen, aber leider nicht in den Farben. Schade...das wäre mein neuer Rahmen gewesen...


----------



## p00nage (25. Dezember 2012)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Farbwahl verstehe ich auch nicht! Man will mit dem Bike möglichst viele Interessenten ansprechen u nimmt silber kombiniert mit zur Zeit vielleicht modischen elox blau bzw titan/rot. Warum nicht mit allem kombinierbares silber/ schwarz. Der Rahmenkit wäre für mich wirklich interessant gewesen, aber leider nicht in den Farben. Schade...das wäre mein neuer Rahmen gewesen...



Naja wenn man so bei den meisten Herstellern schaut gibt es mmn immer mindestens Farbtupfer, Normalfall mehr ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. Dezember 2012)

Kann die Probleme mit der Farbe jetzt nicht so verstehen,
hört sich jetzt so an als hätten alle Grünliebhaber damals falsch
abgestimmt. (Beide Grüns hätten sich gegenseitig Stimmen weggenommen).

Würde ja ständig erwähnt man solle beide Varianten seiner Farbe wählen.
So habe ich auch beide Blaus gewählt obwohl ich nur die Variante mit
schwarz mochte.

Die Mehrheit sollte also nach der basisdemokratischen Wahl eher mit den
Farben zufrieden sein.


Mit ohne 650B finde ich auch etwas überraschend, aber kein Beinbruch.
Anscheinend kann man das IBC 01 ja einfach umbauen bzw. das günstige
Rahmenset so ausrüsten.


----------



## zoomer (25. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Warum braucht man im Flachen ordentlich Watt ? Eher dann Drehzahl oder?



[Klugscheiss]

Watt ist gleich Leistung

Leistung ist gleich Kraft mal Drehzahl



Viel Watt/PS = schnell
(Trotz hohem Rollwiderstand mit Enduroreifen)

[/Klugscheiss]


----------



## p00nage (25. Dezember 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> [Klugscheiss]
> 
> Watt ist gleich Leistung
> 
> ...



Das ist schon Klar, aber wo ist da der Watt unterschied von 1x11 zu 2x10? Da wird doch eher das Limit durch die Trittfrequenz gesetzt werde, zumindest geh ich bei mir davon aus.


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Dezember 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Wer blau nicht mag (ich), für den scheiden schon 2 Modelle aus. Und dann bleibt noch Titan/Rot, wo es schwierig ist, passende Anbauteile im selben Rotton zu finden (wenn man das denn überhaupt möchte). Wenn schon das (meistgewünschte) grün nicht dabei ist, wäre eine neutrale Farbe schön gewesen...
> 
> 
> Meine Frage: Ist die Farbenwahl der Rahmenmodelle schon fix und abgeschlossen? Oder könnte sich da eventuell noch was machen lassen?



Sissi!


----------



## MaxSmog (25. Dezember 2012)

*augenverdreh* was regt ihr euch alle so auf?
wem die farben nicht gefallen, der kann sie ja entweder selber umändern
oder hätte sich das raw kit bestellen sollen. 
zum thema schwarz - weiß passt immer: also bitte, bei so einer 
einfallsreichen und spaßigen community wie unserer
wird doch wohl was späktakuläreres erwartet, oder?


----------



## zoomer (25. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Das ist schon Klar, aber wo ist da der Watt unterschied von 1x11 zu 2x10? Da wird doch eher das Limit durch die Trittfrequenz gesetzt werde, zumindest geh ich bei mir davon aus.



Hatte ich gar nicht gelesen/überflogen 


Aber übrigens, XX1 ist grad mal ein Gang weniger als 2x10.
Wären die Preise nicht so unverschämt, ich würde sofort
alle Räder umrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2012)

---und es wird doch ein RICHTIGES mtb - 26 sei dank  !!!


----------



## Tobi__e (26. Dezember 2012)

eine neutrale farbekombination mit silber, grau oder schwarz wäre wirklich schön gewesen. So wie die testbikes!!! das rahmenset hätte mich dann wirklich gereizt


----------



## bike_dude (26. Dezember 2012)

madre schrieb:


> Laut Schwalbe sind rund 80% der vorbestellten
> Reifen für die nächste Generation Bikes 650b.
> Wir werden sehen ...


Und woher hast du diese Quelle?


----------



## Blackspire (26. Dezember 2012)

Schade das es keinen grünen Rahmen gibt!


----------



## visualex (26. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> *Wo sind die versprochenen 650B-Modelle?*
> 
> In Kurz: Weil die einzige offiziell freigegebene 650B Enduro-Gabel die Fox 34 ist, welche unglaublich wenig Stimmen bekam (ca. 1%) - diese an irgend einer Version des Rades zu verbauen erschien uns allen nicht sinnvoll. Die SR Suntour ist nur inoffiziell kompatibel, da ist verständlich, dass sich Carver nicht drauf einlässt.



Ich habe das ganze Projekt mit sehr grossem Interesse verfolgt und eifrig mitentschieden. Und nach all der langen Zeit finde ich, dass es kein entäuschenderes und bedauerlicheres Ende hätte finden können. Dass es neben der IBC-Variante nur zwei andere Modelle gibt war anders versprochen. Außerdem wurden pro Modell zwei Farbvarianten in Aussicht gestellt. Und als unumstößlicher Fakt wurde versprochen, dass es von jedem Modell auch eine 650B-Version gibt. Jetzt gibt es nicht ein einziges Modell obwohl sich ein großer Teil bei der Abstimmung für diese Laufradgröße ausgesprochen hat. Als Begründung kommen zwei läppische Sätze mit einer Tatsache, die von Anfang an bekannt war. Ich fühle mich verraten und verarscht und bin stink sauer. Euch soll der Blitz... usw.

Das ICB01 für 1800 Euro (wenn es denn bei dem Preis bleibt) ist echt hart kalkuliert, keine Frage. Wobei mir die Deore-Teile irgendwie ein Dorn im Auge sind. Die Farbwahl silber-blau finde ich sehr mäßig und erinnert mich stark an das 2013er Radon Einsteiger Slide 140. Schön ist anders.

Der verstellbare Steuersatz ist ganz großes Kino. Da ist euch eine schöne Überraschung gelungen. Das setzt der Verstellbarkeit des Rahmens noch die Krone auf. Ich hoffe, den gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen.

Kein eigenständiges Carver-Modell im mittleren Bereich (und sei es nur durch eine andere Farbe und der Suntour Gabel) finde sehr bedauerlich aber naja, reden wir nicht drüber.

Das Topmodell ist in meinen Augen unnötig und eher nur was für Pro-Enduroracer. Aber da kann man geteilter Meinung drüber sein.

Fast genauso ungeheuerlich wie den 650B-Faupax finde ich, dass es diese schreckliche Bezeichnung "Trailrackete" auf den Rahmen geschafft hat. Wenn es wenigstens ein Aufkleber wäre, den man abknibbeln kann. Aber nein, er ist fester Bestandteil der Eloxiermaske. Darf ich daran erinnern, dass der Name in zwei Abstimmungen abgewählt wurde und das aus gutem Grund. Zum Glück steht er an einer Stelle, die zum einen als erstes mit Dreck bedeckt wird und zum anderen schlecht einsehbar und gut mit irgendwas anderem überklebt werden kann. Trotzdem finde ich es unbegreiflich.

Nachdem jetzt die Infos über den (fast) finalen Stand gesackt ist, muss ich doch sagen, dass ich mich irgendwie benutzt fühle. Ich habe nicht mehr das Gefühl, das es "unser" Rad ist.


Disclaimer: Das da oben ist nur meine Meinung und besonders die 650B-Hater Fraktion kann sich gerne unnötige Kommentare darauf sparen. Ich will euch ja auch nicht ausreden 26 Zoll Räder zu kaufen und zu fahren. Tut es doch einfach und akzeptiert, dass es Leute mit einer anderen Vorstellung gibt. Punkt.


----------



## trailterror (26. Dezember 2012)

80% der vorbestellten reifen 650B?

Sorry, aber dem kann ich grad kein glauben schenken.....


----------



## messias (26. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> *Unsere Vorgabe*
> Ein Fullsuspension-Rahmen aus Aluminium steht fest. Und dann ist da noch der Vorschlag für die Laufradgröße: 650B. Dieses, auch 27,5 genannte Zwischending zwischen 26 und Twentyninern, ist momentan in aller Munde und wird 2013 bei den allermeisten Herstellern im Programm sein. Um verfügbare Reifen, Laufräder und Gabeln muss man sich ebenfalls keine Sorgen machen. Wir können hier unter Beteiligung des ICB-Teams gerne darüber diskutieren, ob das Sinn macht, möchten aber vorab schon mal in aller Kürze erklären, warum wir uns für diesen Vorschlag entschieden haben:
> 
> Das ICB-Projekt ist komplett neu, nach vorne gedacht. Das 650B Laufrad unterstützt diesen Anspruch.
> ...





Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> als 650b aufkam (Eurobike 2011 und während der taichung bike week 2011), haben wir (peter voitl und ich) uns Gedanken gemacht, für wen dieser standard gemacht sein könnte: 29er unterhalb der rahmenhöhe 44cm und fullies oberhalb von 120-130mm Federweg.
> wie nuts schon sagte, 650b ist ein wunsch von unserer seite, weil wir an das maß glauben und sicher sind, dass es handfeste Vorteile bietet;





Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> Wir haben uns für 650b entschieden, weil wir mit diesem Projekt nach vorne arbeiten wollen und ein möglichst unbearbeitetes segment zur diskussion stellen wollen. ansonsten besteht die gefahr, dass nicht entwickelt, sondern benchmarks zusammengeworfen werden!



Aha, da scheint jemand sehr überzeugt zu sein von 650b, so überzeugt, dass er das sogar als feste Vorgabe setzten möchte. 

Und dann:


nuts schrieb:


> *Wo sind die versprochenen 650B-Modelle?*
> 
> In Kurz: Weil die einzige offiziell freigegebene 650B Enduro-Gabel die Fox 34 ist, welche unglaublich wenig Stimmen bekam (ca. 1%) - diese an irgend einer Version des Rades zu verbauen erschien uns allen nicht sinnvoll. Die SR Suntour ist nur inoffiziell kompatibel, da ist verständlich, dass sich Carver nicht drauf einlässt.



Ja häh? Ich seid zwar total überzeugt von 650b, lasst es aber fallen, weil die Nutzer an einem 26"-Bike nicht für eine 650b-Gabel votiert haben? Wer soll euch das denn abkaufen? 

visualex drückt am besten aus, wie ich mich da auch fühle:


visualex schrieb:


> Und als unumstößlicher Fakt wurde versprochen, dass es von jedem Modell auch eine 650B-Version gibt. Jetzt gibt es nicht ein einziges Modell obwohl sich ein großer Teil bei der Abstimmung für diese Laufradgröße ausgesprochen hat. Als Begründung kommen zwei läppische Sätze mit einer Tatsache, die von Anfang an bekannt war. Ich fühle mich verraten und verarscht und bin stink sauer.



Das ganze ist ein Projekt von Carver und wenn Carver sich gegen 650b entscheidet, dann ist das deren Recht. Aber es ist auch ein Community-Projekt und 650b wurde uns mit großen Bohei schmackhaft gemacht. Wenn man es jetzt so sang- und klanglos rausfallen lässt, dann haben wir zumindest eine vernünftige Erklärung verdient.

Ihr glaubt, dass sich 650b für euch nicht rechnet? Ok, dann sagt uns das.
Ihr habt in den Tests erfahren, dass 650b doch nicht die erwarteten Vorteile bietet? Ok, dann sagt uns das.
Ihr seid aus irgendeinen anderen Grund von eurer festen Überzeugung abgerückt, dass ihr mit 650b einen innovativen Schritt nach vorne machen könnt? Ok, dann nennt uns den Grund, aber stellt nicht den armen Nuts hier in den Wind mit dem lausigen Fox34-Argument! Denn dann fühlen wir uns verarscht, und wer sich verarscht fühlt, der wendet sich schneller von einer Marke ab als jeder, dem die Farbe nicht passt, ein Winkel zu flach oder ein Sitzrohr zu kurz sind. 

Mathias


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

madre schrieb:


> Laut Schwalbe sind rund 80% der vorbestellten
> Reifen für die nächste Generation Bikes 650b.
> Wir werden sehen ...



Dann wäre Schwalbe wohl das kommende Jahr pleite 


G.


----------



## FRmacks (26. Dezember 2012)

fand das projekt echt spannend und habe es von anfang bis ende komplett verfolgt..
wird vermutlich auch mein nächstes rad werden da es voraussichtlich für 2013 das am besten zu meinen anforderungen passende auf dem deutschen markt erhältliche radl werden wird. 
schön das alle 26" sind. hatte schon die befürchtung, dass zb das modell mit mit der suntour ausstattung 650er räder bekommt und damit für mich von vorneherein wegfällt. 


welches ich dann nehmen werde entscheide ich dann wenn ich die dinger live vor ort in augenschein nehmen kann. 
von der ausstattung sprechen mich eigentlich sowohl die 1er als auch die  orginal variante an.. fahrwerke würden mich beide reizen und den rest  würde ich beim 2er einigermaßen unangetastet lassen wobei ich beim 1er  genügend finanzellen spielraum hätte um meine vorstellungen  umzusetzten.. ich werde es also mehr oder weniger vom aussehen abhängig machen..
momentan kann ich mir die farben leider nich ansatzweise vorstellen wie die aussehen werden. zb sieht das blau auf den designentwürfen echt ******* aus... auf den bildern von dem liteville-radl kommt die farbe dann aber wieder recht schön rüber(obwohl da dann das radl echt häßlich ist ) also mal abwarten.. 

ps:
das es diese unsägliche trailrakete auf den rahmen geschafft hat finde ich auch nicht ok. das ding ist häßlich und peinlich und deshlab hat auch niemand dafür gestimmt..warum also muss es dann einfach gemacht werden??? gerade das sind doch entscheidungen die in jeder weise von der cmmunity entschieden werden können weil es geschmacksfragen sind (hier gibt es keinerlei gründe die zb nur dem konstrukteur o.ä. bekannt sind die unumgänglich dafür sprechen).wir waren dagegen und nun muss hier doch jemand das letzte wort behalten und sienen eigenen geschmack über den der community stellen.. schade.


----------



## LockeTirol (26. Dezember 2012)

@messias

Ganz deiner Meinung.

Und nicht vergessen, es gibt neben der 34er Fox auch eine massive X-Fusion Vegeance mit 170mm für 650b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

messias schrieb:


> Aha, da scheint jemand sehr überzeugt zu sein von 650b, so überzeugt, dass er das sogar als feste Vorgabe setzten möchte.
> 
> Und dann:
> 
> ...




Jetzt reißt du aber die Zitate aus dem Gesamtkontext der damaligen Themen mit der draufolgenden Abstimmung.

Jedes der Räder und jeder Rahmen ist 650B Kompatibel. 
Und die die zum Beispiel keins in diesem Blau wollen und sich aufs Rahmenset konzentreiren müssen, müssen mehr Geld dafür investieren, als wenn man das gewählte ICB hernimmt und es auf 650B umrüstet. 

Also wo ist das Problem

G.


----------



## visionthing (26. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schade das noch etwas am abgestimmten Design verändert wurde. Der Streifen auf dem Unterrohr wirkt auf mich wie ein Fremdkörper. Die Trailrakete allein hätte sicher gereicht. Wenn es denn wenigstens nur ein Aufkleber wäre aber so bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Polierten Flächen nicht zu sehr auffallen.
Wie verhält sich denn eine Eloxaloberfläche wenn man sie nachträglich strahlt oder bürstet? Bleibt die Farbe bestehen oder ist die Schichtdicke zu gering?

Die Ausstattungsvariante 02 macht aber echt nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## inverted (26. Dezember 2012)

Basti selbst ist wohl von 650b überzeugt, fährt er ja auch selber so. Aber die Stimmung hier im Forum war zum einen gegen 650b (bei der Entscheidung wo es konkret drum ging) und zum anderen gegen alle Gabeln, die es mit 650b geben wurde, nämlich die Xfusion und die Fox. Wären die jetzt an den Rädern, wäre das Geschrei auch groß. 
Schauen wir uns die Lage mal sachlich an: beim icb01 kann man sich einen 650lasuafradsstz kaufen und einfach einbauen, Gabel geht, Rahmen geht, feertig. 
Bei allen drei Varianten ist der höchste  26"Reifen verbaut, den es gibt. verglichen mit einem Nobby Nic 2,25 650b landet eure Achse ganze 2mm niedriger! Ganz ehrlich, da würde ich mich nicht drüber ärgern.


----------



## eljugador (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen ob beim Rahmenkit der verstellbare Steuersatz dabei ist und ob er für ein tapert Steuerrohr geeignet ist. Ab wann in etwa wird das Rahmenset verfügbar sein ? MfG Michél


----------



## trailterror (26. Dezember 2012)

Anfangs wollte carver 27,5'.
es folgte ein Aufschrei.
Es wurde abgestimmt.

Die abstimmung fiel zugunsten von 26' aus.

Das rad ist dennoch 27,5 kompatibel.


Ist doch in ordnung!


----------



## messias (26. Dezember 2012)

inverted schrieb:


> Basti selbst ist wohl von 650b überzeugt, fährt er ja auch selber so. Aber die Stimmung hier im Forum war zum einen gegen 650b (bei der Entscheidung wo es konkret drum ging) und zum anderen gegen alle Gabeln, die es mit 650b geben wurde, nämlich die Xfusion und die Fox. Wären die jetzt an den Rädern, wäre das Geschrei auch groß.
> Schauen wir uns die Lage mal sachlich an: beim icb01 kann man sich einen 650lasuafradsstz kaufen und einfach einbauen, Gabel geht, Rahmen geht, feertig.
> Bei allen drei Varianten ist der höchste  26"Reifen verbaut, den es gibt. verglichen mit einem Nobby Nic 2,25 650b landet eure Achse ganze 2mm niedriger! Ganz ehrlich, da würde ich mich nicht drüber ärgern.



Auch @LBJörg
Ihr habt mich mißverstanden, der Kern meiner Kritik ist nicht; dass das die ICB-Version kein 650b hat, denn was wurde so abgestimmt. Auch nicht, dass unter den anderen Versionen kein 650b-Bike ist. Carver hätte das frei entscheiden können, denn alle Abstimmungen hier, die sich nicht auf den Rahmen bezogen, galten ausdrücklich nur für die Community-Version. Carver hat sich immer vorbehalten die anderen Versionen komplett nach eigenem Gusto zu spezifizieren, der Verweis auf die Abstimmungen hier greift also nicht.
Ich hätte mir auch keine 650b-Version gekauft, ich habe den Raw-Rahmen und werde ihn erstmal als 26"-Zoll aufbauen.
Nein, das Hauptproblem was ich habe ist, dass Carver lange den Eindruck erweckt hat eine 650b-Variante würde kommen und dann doch keine bringt und dazu eine absolut fadenscheinige Begründung liefert. Da fühlen ich und andere sich einfach verarscht. 
Und egal wie toll das Bike ist, ich gebe mein Geld nicht gern Leuten bei denen ich das Gefühl habe sie wollen mich für dumm verkaufen.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

messias schrieb:


> Auch @LBJörg
> Ihr habt mich mißverstanden, der Kern meiner Kritik ist nicht; dass das die ICB-Version kein 650b hat, denn was wurde so abgestimmt. Auch nicht, dass unter den anderen Versionen kein 650b-Bike ist. Carver hätte das frei entscheiden können, denn alle Abstimmungen hier, die sich nicht auf den Rahmen bezogen, galten ausdrücklich nur für die Community-Version. Carver hat sich immer vorbehalten die anderen Versionen komplett nach eigenem Gusto zu spezifizieren, der Verweis auf die Abstimmungen hier greift also nicht.
> Ich hätte mir auch keine 650b-Version gekauft, ich habe den Raw-Rahmen und werde ihn erstmal als 26"-Zoll aufbauen.
> Nein, das Hauptproblem was ich habe ist, dass Carver lange den Eindruck erweckt hat eine 650b-Variante würde kommen und dann doch keine bringt und dazu eine absolut fadenscheinige Begründung liefert. Da fühlen ich und andere sich einfach verarscht.
> Und egal wie toll das Bike ist, ich gebe mein Geld nicht gern Leuten bei denen ich das Gefühl habe sie wollen mich für dumm verkaufen.




So geschrieben muß ich dir da schon 100% recht geben...

G.


----------



## Fury (26. Dezember 2012)

bei diesem ergebnis fürs produkt-portfolio hätte man sich mindestens 1/3 der abstimmungen sparen können...

kann sich ja jeder selber denken was er davon hält (kein 650b, keine eigenständigen carver modelle, keine farbvarianten etc.). meiner meinung nach  der gipfel ist jedoch, dass die IBC version gar keine special edition mehr ist, sondern einfach teil der modellreihe ?!?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, 2mal paßt die Farbe und einmal paßt die Ausstattung, aber halt falsch kombiniert.
> 
> G.





aber Schei$$ auf die farbe - und wenn´s radlfoarn am meisten Spaß macht, siehst von der farbe eh nix! und vieleicht, kommt´s ja in echt ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (26. Dezember 2012)

In meinen Augen wurden drei schön, voneinander abgegrenzte Bikes zusammengestellt, wobei ich die Dämpferwahl beim ICB3 nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.
Auch preislich finde ich die Angebote sehr fair!

Wenn es wirklich so einfach sein wird, aus den Farben zu wählen, werde ich wohl 1-2 Bikes in der näheren Verwandtschaft unterbringen.


----------



## nuts (26. Dezember 2012)

fury9 schrieb:


> bei diesem ergebnis fürs produkt-portfolio hätte man sich mindestens 1/3 der abstimmungen sparen können...
> 
> kann sich ja jeder selber denken was er davon hält (kein 650b, keine eigenständigen carver modelle, keine farbvarianten etc.). meiner meinung nach  der gipfel ist jedoch, dass die IBC version gar keine special edition mehr ist, sondern einfach teil der modellreihe ?!?



Sieh es als Kompliment? Oder freu dich darüber, dass die Auflage nicht limitiert wird, und jeder in den Genuss komme kann?

Ich persönlich bin den Prototypen bisher nur mit 650B gefahren - habe mir aber ehrlich gesagt damals 26" gewünscht. Dass der Onza extrem hoch baut, ist übrigens richtig, quasi ein 26" to 650B Konverter-Reifen. Ich bin jetzt extrem gespannt, wie sich die bisschen größeren Räder am Markt etablieren. Für das ICB ist es aber denke ich gut, eine vernünftige 26"-Geo zu haben, das Risiko auf die neuen Räder zu entwickeln wäre schon größer gewesen, in unserem straffen Entwicklungszeitraum war ja für Experimentieren und Ausprobieren kaum Raum.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde nicht, dass die Versionen so konkurrenzlos ausgestattet sind, wie einer meiner Vorredner schrieb.
An dem ICB 1 ist nur billiger Kram dran (sorry, aber das muss man so sagen).
Da kauft man besser nur den Rahmen und baut es nach und nach mit besseren Parts. auf.
Und schaut man sich z.b. mal ein Canyon Torque EX Gapstar an (klar..ist eher Freerider aber top Bergaufperformance), dann bekommt man da für 2299? viel hochwertigere parts.
Schon klar, einen Versender mit einer anderen Firma zu vergleichen ist zwar unfair, aber mir als Kunde ist das wurscht.
Soll jetzt hier keine Werbung für eine andere Firma werden! Nicht falsch verstehen.
Finde nur, dass die Ausstattungen nicht unbedingt der hit sind...auf den Kompl. Preis bezogen.


----------



## Fury (26. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Sieh es als Kompliment? Oder freu dich darüber, dass die Auflage nicht limitiert wird, und jeder in den Genuss komme kann?
> 
> ...



dass die IBC version limitiert sein sollte hatte ich nicht so auf dem schirm. ich dachte, dass "im laden" neben den carver versionen die "mega-geile" IBC version steht, eben mit den von der community spezifizierten features. war wohl eher wunschdenken als realistisch...

aber mal ehrlich: wie kommt die trailrakete aufs bike, wenn die abgewählt wurde??? (nicht falsch verstehen, mir ist das wurscht! aber wozu dann eine abstimmung?)


----------



## Fury (26. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> ... das Risiko auf die neuen Räder zu entwickeln wäre schon größer gewesen, in unserem straffen Entwicklungszeitraum war ja für Experimentieren und Ausprobieren kaum Raum.



das bestätigt, was ich mir schon von anfang an gedacht habe: mal lieber auf die 2014er version warten... sorry.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (26. Dezember 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> [Klugscheiss]
> 
> Watt ist gleich Leistung
> 
> ...



kann mir jemand helfen, ich kann mich nicht zwischen  und  entscheiden? wird mir langsam etwas suspekt des radl, wenn da so viel TschuTschu drin steckt! Ich verseh´nur nicht, warum LKW´s immer so langsam fahren, "PS" haben die ja genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (26. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich finde nicht, dass die Versionen so konkurrenzlos ausgestattet sind, wie einer meiner Vorredner schrieb.
> An dem ICB 1 ist nur billiger Kram dran (sorry, aber das muss man so sagen).
> Da kauft man besser nur den Rahmen und baut es nach und nach mit besseren Parts. auf.
> .



Icb1: Rahmen Top, Fahrwerk Top, Antrieb macht so weit Sinn, Reifen Top. Wo is dein Problem?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> aber Schei$$ auf die farbe - und wenn´s radlfoarn am meisten Spaß macht, siehst von der farbe eh nix! und vieleicht, kommt´s ja in echt ganz gut...



....und ja das ist auch meine Hoffnung 

G.


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Und schaut man sich z.b. mal ein Canyon Torque EX Gapstar an (klar..ist eher Freerider aber top Bergaufperformance), dann bekommt man da für 2299? viel hochwertigere parts.



Das Gapstar kostet 300-500 EUR (je nachdem wo der Preis des ICB01 nachher landet) mehr, das ist dir schon aufgefallen? 
(Von dem zusätzlichen halben kilogramm beim gapstar mal abgesehen)




nuts schrieb:


> Für das ICB ist es aber denke ich gut, eine vernünftige 26"-Geo zu haben, das Risiko auf die neuen Räder zu entwickeln wäre schon größer gewesen, in unserem straffen Entwicklungszeitraum war ja für Experimentieren und Ausprobieren kaum Raum.



Das ICB Projekt seh ich noch nicht als abgeschlossen an... das was dem Projekt bisher an Aufmerksamkeit zuteil wurde wird es auch bis zur "Auslieferung" der Räder und darüber hinaus haben. Das dürfte "euch" hoffentlich bewusst sein.  Insbesondere das Thema Kommunikation ist in nächster Zeit wichtig und da waren die letzten 4 Wochen mit der "Salamitaktik" die ersten Schritte die die Kuh auf dem Eis gemacht hat... und es sind auch noch diverse Fragen offen und ihr macht euch rar. Es wird zurecht kritisch beäugt werden ob nicht nur das Rad "passt" sondern auch das drumherum und wie sich "Carver" im allgemeinen verhält!


----------



## Zara Bernard (26. Dezember 2012)

Seh ich das richtig?

Es gibt kein schwarzes Rahmenkit?

Kein Schwarz, hallo?


----------



## oldyfreerider (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe nichts zum IBC-Bike beigetragen - verfolge das Ganze aber seit Beginn. Persönlich finde ich das Resultat gut. Die Frame-Versionen behalte ich im Auge ! 

Alles in allem entstand aber aus meiner Sicht "nur" ein weiteres Bike das weder grosse Vor- noch Nachteile zu haben scheint...

Vielleicht fehlt in diesem Beitrag einfach noch eine kurze Zusammenfassung von dem was ihr von der Community definiert habt und welche Variante dann aus welchem Grund gewählt wurde?


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Dezember 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Das Gapstar kostet 300-500 EUR (je nachdem wo der Preis des ICB01 nachher landet) mehr, das ist dir schon aufgefallen?
> (Von dem zusätzlichen halben kilogramm beim gapstar mal abgesehen)
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dir aufgefallen, dass ich geschrieben habe, dass das gapster schon ein freerider ist. Ich also eine nicht 100%ige vergleichbarkeit eingeräumt habe!
Scheinbar nicht!
Und nehmen wir mal an dass Gapstar kostet dann final 299 mehr, denn man kann davon ausgehen, dass das icb1 wohl 2000 kosten wird ( das stelle ich jetzt einfach mal so in den raum), dann bekommt man trotzdem ne menge mehrwert an parts.
Ccdb air, lyrik, x9 etc. pp


----------



## nuts (26. Dezember 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig?
> Es gibt kein schwarzes Rahmenkit?



Ja, siehst du richtig. 



			
				oldyfreerider schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem entstand aber aus meiner Sicht "nur" ein weiteres Bike das weder grosse Vor- noch Nachteile zu haben scheint...



Das Rad wurde nicht neu erfunden, was einige zu überraschen scheint  Dennoch würde ich sagen, dass das ICB ein Rad mit ungewöhnlich vielen Vorteilen geworden ist. Mir ist kein anderes so anpassbares, so hochwertig gemachtes Rad zu so einem Preis bekannt. Auch bei den Kompletträdern sehe ich es recht einzigartig, ich meine: Enduro mit XX1, wo gibt es das 2013 sonst noch? Ja, bei Specialized für 7999. Bei Canyon auch, aber dann mit Spank Felgen, Vorbau, Lenker?


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Dezember 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Icb1: Rahmen Top, Fahrwerk Top, Antrieb macht so weit Sinn, Reifen Top. Wo is dein Problem?



Erst lesen/denken, dann schreiben bitte.
Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass der rahmen schlecht ist!
Mir geht es einzig und allein um die Ausstattung.
Diese habe ich mit einem anderen rad verglichen und nicht ihre funktion oder sinnhaftigkeit in Frage gestellt!
Mehr nicht.
Und der Herr....ich habe kein problem!


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ist dir aufgefallen, dass ich geschrieben habe, dass das gapster schon ein freerider ist. Ich also eine nicht 100%ige vergleichbarkeit eingeräumt habe!
> Scheinbar nicht!



Doch das ist mir aufgefallen. Ebenso das am gapstar nur eine "feste" Sattelstütze verbaut ist.


----------



## Fury (26. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ...
> Mir geht es einzig und allein um die Ausstattung.
> Diese habe ich mit einem anderen rad verglichen und nicht ihre funktion oder sinnhaftigkeit in Frage gestellt!
> ...



also ich finde auch die ibc I version am besten! bitte setze in diesem fall nicht billig mit schlecht gleich! die suntour teile haben einfach ein sehr gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis, sind aber beileibe nicht schlecht. nicht umsonst war der suntour dämpfer einer der favoriten der carver testfahrer! und die durolux ist sicher mittlerweile über jeden zweifel erhaben! ausserdem momentan die einzige serienmäßige 650b möglichkeit! das muss man sich mal vorstellen: 2ten laufradsatz und 650b ausfaller kaufen und das rad ist ruck-zuck auf 650b umgebaut! damit ist m.e. die ibc I version "outstanding"....

ps: in einem blindtest auf dem trail merkt man die deore parts sicher nicht. ausserdem bauen viele eh auf sram um....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (26. Dezember 2012)

Wirds denn die Schwarze Wippe und Ausfallenden einzeln zu kaufen geben?


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Dezember 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Doch das ist mir aufgefallen. Ebenso das am gapstar nur eine "feste" Sattelstütze verbaut ist.



Was ist an nicht 100%ig vergleichbar soooo schwer zu verstehen?
Ich geb's auf.
Hilft alles nichts.


----------



## iRider (26. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Enduro mit XX1, wo gibt es das 2ß13 sonst noch? Ja, bei Specialized für 7999.



Schön und gut, aber wieso ist die Deville mit 160 mm Federweg und TRC spezifizert??? Alle anderen Modelle haben 170 mm Gabeln.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2012)

@nuts:
Und wie sieht es aus mit dem Supersteuersatz für Rahmenkit und Chopped'nRAW (gegen Aufpreis)? Hast du da schon Infos?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Was ist an nicht 100%ig vergleichbar soooo schwer zu verstehen?
> Ich geb's auf.
> Hilft alles nichts.



Nur frag ich mich wieso du krampfhaft das Gapstar mit dem günstigen ICB vergleichst? Weil es gegen das ICB2 nicht so gut abschneiden würde? Das kostet zwar 200 mehr, hat dafür aber die Reverb Stealth und die Lyric RC2DH...

So von wegen Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Dezember 2012)

Das ist einfach nicht zu glauben.
Da wirft man einmal was in den raum und schon wird alles auf die goldwaage gelegt.
Ich habe das gapster genommen, weil es in erster linie das günstigste aus der ex reihe ist und noch am ehesten am carver liegt.
Und im vergleich zum icb2 könnte ich ja jetzt auch sagen, dass es ja günstiger ist.
Mache ich aber nicht!
Muss sich nämlich nicht dahinter verstecken trotz günstigerem preis!
Aber nochmal!!!! Versteht doch mal bitte, dass es mir hier einzig und allein darum ging, zu zeigen, dass es bei den alternative auf dem markt noch bikes gibt, die da easy mithalten können oder sogar besser ausgestattet sind.
Ich habe mich in meinem ersten post auf eine aussage bezogen, in der es hieß, dass das carver konkurrenzlos ausgestattet ist.
Und das ist einfach falsch!
Das, und nichts anderes, wollte ich zeigen.
Mehr nicht.
Echt nicht immer leicht hier im forum!
Schönen restfeiertag noch.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nicht zu glauben.
> Da wirft man einmal was in den raum und schon wird alles auf die goldwaage gelegt.
> Ich habe das gapster genommen, weil es in erster linie das günstigste aus der ex reihe ist und noch am ehesten am carver liegt.
> Und im vergleich zum icb2 könnte ich ja jetzt auch sagen, dass es ja günstiger ist.
> ...




Konkurrenzlos ist es für mich, weil ich kein Rad ohne Shimanobremse kaufen würde. Das hat die Konkurrenz net 
Und weil selbst die Kleinteile keine Mogelpackung sind, bis hin zu teuren Kettenführung.

Wenn einem des ein oder ander Teil egal ist, dann hast du sicherlich recht

G.


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe letztens auch mal überlegt, mir eine shimano bremse zuzulegen.
Xtr trail. Aber bekommt man dafür evtl. von drittanbietern einen Sram matchmaker?
Die bremse soll ja richtig gut sein.
Fahre zur zeit ne hope tech m4


----------



## milk (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

schön zu sehen wie es weiter geht..  
aber iene blöde frage...  ist die Trailrakete auch poliert/gestrahlt oder als Aufkleber angebracht? Kann man bisschen schlecht raussehen da sie immer weiß abgebildet ist.

Kann man eigentlich schon sagen wann man die ersten samples oder fotos vom eloxieren sehen kann?  

gruß, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (26. Dezember 2012)

Und feine Bilder von den aufgebauten Bikes....Sahne in Vollendung, wenn sie's dann gibt...wartwartwart...


----------



## nuts (26. Dezember 2012)

Fertige Sample-Rahmen müssen im Januar da sein, genauer kann ich das leider auch noch nicht sagen. Bilder folgen dann aber natürlich postwendend, sowohl vom Rahmen als auch von aufgebauten Bikes. 

Aufpreis des Steuersatz für Rahmen-Käufer bringe ich nach Weihnachten in Erfahrung, müsste aber an sich gehen. 

Die Rakete würde, wo sich hier kein großer Widerstand regt, wohl gestrahlt. Finde das zwar ganz schön fein detailliert, aber da werden Betrieb und Samples schon sagen, ob man das so machen kann. 

Warum BOS mit 160? Weil es die mit TRC gibt, was gut zu dem Dämpfer mit TRC passt. Weil man keine lange Gabel für einen flachen Lenkwinkel braucht, wenn man den verstellbaren Steuersatz hat.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2012)

Wo du gerade hier bist .. weißt du wann man ca. mit den ersten Rädern in den Läden rechnen kann? Bräuchte das XL und XXL in Paderborn^^

Dank dir und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## iRider (26. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Warum BOS mit 160? Weil es die mit TRC gibt, was gut zu dem Dämpfer mit TRC passt. Weil man keine lange Gabel für einen flachen Lenkwinkel braucht, wenn man den verstellbaren Steuersatz hat.



Es geht nicht um den Lenkwinkel sondern um den Federweg! Alle anderen Modelle haben 170 mm Federweg obwohl man diese Gabeln auch mit 160 mm bekommt. Beim ICB haben die Leute sich auch gegen eine 2-step/TRC/Talas Funktion ausgesprochen. Sehe halt irgendwie den Sinn nicht nur wegen des TRC sich bei der Gabel auf 160 mm zu limitieren. Denn mit Federweg ist es wie mit Hubraum: mehr ist immer besser!


----------



## Touby (26. Dezember 2012)

Servus,
bin hoffendlich auch bald Besitzer des Raw´n Chopped
Rahmen!Für mich wars definitiv die richtige Entscheidung
Ich würde gerne den verstb. Carver Steuersatz vorab für meinen Rahmen bestellen.
Wäre das möglich??
...wenn noch ein paar Aufkleber(bock auf ballern,trailrakete etc.) mit in der Schachtel liegen würden, wär rießig. Vielen Dank

Ps.GROßES LOB AN CARVER UND DEM GESAMTEN IBC TEAM


----------



## MaxSmog (26. Dezember 2012)

jetzt noch mal für idioten die zu faul zum lesen sind 
und nicht in allen threads herumstöbern wollen:

haben alle versionen vom ICB eine bikeparkfreigabe?
wie schauts mit der garantie aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2012)

nein haben sie nicht weil der begriff nicht greifbar ist, total schwammig.
dafür gibts aber die suchfunktion in der man nach begriffen suchen kann


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2012)

MaxSmog schrieb:


> jetzt noch mal für idioten die zu faul zum lesen sind
> und nicht in allen threads herumstöbern wollen:
> 
> haben alle versionen vom ICB eine bikeparkfreigabe?
> wie schauts mit der garantie aus?



Keine hat eine Bikeparkfreigabe, was soll des auch bedeuten? ist doch nur nen Marketingwort...


----------



## warp4 (26. Dezember 2012)

MaxSmog schrieb:


> jetzt noch mal für idioten die zu faul zum lesen sind
> und nicht in allen threads herumstöbern wollen:
> 
> haben alle versionen vom ICB eine bikeparkfreigabe?
> wie schauts mit der garantie aus?



Dieser Thread hätte schon gereicht...
Scheint für manche tatsächlich eine unüberwindbare Hürde zu sein


----------



## benzinkanister (26. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Aufpreis des Steuersatz für Rahmen-Käufer bringe ich nach Weihnachten in Erfahrung, müsste aber an sich gehen.



bitte gleich noch nach monarch fragen 

PS: Ich finde die Räder wirklich gelungen! Nicht perfekt, aber wenn mich jemand fragt was für ein Enduro er sich kaufen soll, könnte man das Carver ICB 1 und 2 bedenkenlos empfehlen!


----------



## trailterror (26. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich sind manche trails härter und fordender fürs bike als manche park strecken!

Aber durch die "freigabe" hat man irgendwie das stabilitäts-plus gefühl...


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Natürlich sind manche trails härter und fordender fürs bike als manche park strecken!
> 
> Aber durch die "freigabe" hat man irgendwie das stabilitäts-plus gefühl...



Wenn du da Marketing Gerede glaubst ....


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich habe das gapster genommen, weil es in erster linie das günstigste aus der ex reihe ist und noch am ehesten am carver liegt.
> Und im vergleich zum icb2 könnte ich ja jetzt auch sagen, dass es ja günstiger ist.
> Mache ich aber nicht!



Und ich könnte dir jetzt schreiben dass das gapstar ohne vario Stütze mit 15kg einfach zu "fett" ist verglichen mit den 13,5kg des icb02 inkl. vario Stütze. Mache ich aber nicht!  Ich würde wenn dann eher mit dem Strive vergleichen und dennoch passt das icb02 einfach besser (für mich) (Das 2699.- strive ist davon ab auch noch 200 EUR teurer und 400g schwerer als das icb02). Nicht zuletzt weil ich kein Fox Fahrwerk und am Antrieb und Bremse lieber Shimano möchte.


----------



## Touby (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke!
Der Monarch liegt schon auf der Werkbank


----------



## dia-mandt (26. Dezember 2012)

Oh my gosh.....


----------



## MaxSmog (26. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> dafür gibts aber die suchfunktion in der man nach begriffen suchen kann



will ja jetzt nicht nervig sein, 
aber wo findet man und wie benutzt man die?
bin halt noch ziemlich neu hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_dude (26. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt extrem gespannt, wie sich die bisschen größeren Räder am Markt etablieren.


das sind wir alle 


nuts schrieb:


> Für das ICB ist es aber  denke ich gut, eine vernünftige 26"-Geo zu haben, das Risiko auf die  neuen Räder zu entwickeln wäre schon größer gewesen, in unserem straffen  Entwicklungszeitraum war ja für Experimentieren und Ausprobieren kaum  Raum.


Ich darf aber erinnern, ursprünglich habt ihr zu Anfang des Projektes 650b fest gesetzt und nur nach ich sag mal "massiven Wiederstand" wurde daran gerüttelt.

Würde heute ein reines 650b Bike dastehen hättet ihr es uns als das Must-have verkauft, da braucht ihr uns nichts vormachen.

Das ist ja nicht mal böse gemeint, ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt ein "Auslaufmodell" zu kaufen ist bei einem 650b Bike nicht minder als bei einem 26-Zöller, aber eine ausführliche Begründung seid ihr uns meiner Meinung nach schuldig(ok jetzt nicht nuts, aber seitens Carver), und den Grund einzig auf die Komponentenauswahl zu schieben nehm ich nicht ab.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2012)

Naja, die einzigen Gabeln die in 650B halbwegs Sinn gemacht hätten, sind die 34er Fox, die Vengeance und die Revelation. 
Fox wurde sehr deutlich abgewählt, ist somit sowas wie eine Persona non Grata an diesem Bike. X-Fusion hat sich während der Abstimmung nicht auf Anfragen gemeldet, gut möglich dass sie deswegen nicht nochmal angefragt wurden. Somit bliebe als letzte Option die 650er Revelation mit 150mm Federweg in Verbindung mit der 150er Einstellung im Hinterbau. 
Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass es schon ein Drift mit 650B und 150mm geben wird, da macht dann ein ICB mit gleichen Eckdaten irgendwie wenig Sinn im Portfolio.

Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist wäre es natürlich besser gewesen es auch so zu kommunizieren...


----------



## benzinkanister (26. Dezember 2012)

wenn man sich ein 650er mit 170mm an der front basteln will muss man aber schon ein bischen tricksen. die x-fusion vengeance und die durolux bauen ja von haus aus 10mm höher. dann noch die größeren laufräder. da kommt das tretlager schon hoch und der lenkwinkel wird extrem flach. das war doch eigentlich schon gegessen als beschlossen wurde, dass der rahmen auf 26" ausgelegt wird.


----------



## Lasse (26. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur frag ich mich wieso du krampfhaft das Gapstar mit dem günstigen ICB vergleichst? Weil es gegen das ICB2 nicht so gut abschneiden würde? Das kostet zwar 200 mehr, hat dafür aber die Reverb Stealth und die Lyric RC2DH...
> 
> So von wegen Äpfel und Birnen.



Hier mal Äpfel zu Äpfeln, Konkurrenz zum 2er:

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Wicked170?x2e89c=5dcmk5aeoml0471i17pvacf0qoauqhcd

Hust


----------



## pfiff (26. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn es nicht meine Traumspezifikationen und Wunschfarben sind, finde ich alle drei Varianten sehr gelungen und preislich mehr als fair. Ich würde sie allesamt empfehlen.

P.S. Verkaufe gegen 100 Euro Bikefreigabe ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

pfiff schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht meine Traumspezifikationen und Wunschfarben sind, finde ich alle drei Varianten sehr gelungen und preislich mehr als fair. Ich würde sie allesamt empfehlen.
> 
> P.S. Verkaufe gegen 100 Euro Bikefreigabe ;-)



Deine gebrauchte Bikeparkfreigabe ist für 100Euro viel zu teuer, weil sie schon kaputt zu sein scheint und das park in ihr schon abgenutzt ist

G.


----------



## pillehille (26. Dezember 2012)

da hat Carver ja mal ein ungewöhnliches Bike rausgehauen, und so günstig...  blabla

geht doch einfach zu Cheetah und kauft euch eine Enduro Mountain Spirit in 26 oder 650b, da kann man seine Ausstattung und Farbe selbst wählen und unterstützt auch noch deutsche Wertarbeit. 
Frameset kostet auch nur 100? mehr...


Was das Carver Projekt sollte habe ich sowieso noch nicht verstanden


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

pillehille schrieb:


> da hat Carver ja mal ein ungewöhnliches Bike rausgehauen, und so günstig...  blabla
> 
> geht doch einfach zu Cheetah und kauft euch eine Enduro Mountain Spirit in 26 oder 650b, da kann man seine Ausstattung und Farbe selbst wählen und unterstützt auch noch deutsche Wertarbeit.
> Frameset kostet auch nur 100? mehr...
> ...



Oh mei, aber der Vergleich ist mal genauso gut wie deren Internetseite...ein Katastrophe

Da war der von Lasse schon besser, zumindest wenn man auf Hammerschmit und die Bremse steht

G.


----------



## Pintie (26. Dezember 2012)

OK kein 650B Grund ist nachvollziehbar.
Finde ich persönlich sehr schade da ich das schon fahren will.

ICB 1:
 Farbe
 Durlolux also 650B möglich
 Preis

Race face, Schaltung Xfusion...

ICB 2:
Teile
Preis Leistung

Farbe möchte ich erst mal real sehen...

kein 650B nie gar nicht...


ICB3
 XX1
Farbe

BOS 

kein 650B, Bremse (WTF???) 


Fazit:
*ICB1: *
wäre leicht auf 650B zu bringen. Aber die Parts sind :kotz:... dann lieber Rahmen und selber aufbauen. (zu teuer also auch keine option).

*ICB2: *
Parts sind top. Preis leistung auch. Die Lyrik könnte man sicher gegen eine Durloux tauschenum 650B zu fahren (wer hätte interesse?). LRS ist eh einweg...
Aber bayblau - das warte ich mal ab.

*ICB3:*
Die XX1 fände ich schon geil. Und farbe passt auch. Aber nur damit es teuer wird BOS teile? Und 650B können die auch nicht. Die Bremse ist ein schlechter Witz... Für mich die unausgewogenste Variante. Bos raus und suntour rein, 650B LRS, und slx oder Zee bremse , 3000-3500 und es wäre gekauft aber so?

Da muss ich mir jetzt echt überlegen was ich mach. mehr als die 3 Wird es nicht geben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> OK kein 650B Grund ist nachvollziehbar.
> Finde ich persönlich sehr schade da ich das schon fahren will.
> 
> ICB 1:
> ...




Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung

G.


----------



## Kharne (26. Dezember 2012)

Und auf ne Lyrik RC und Truvativ Anbauteile und ne C-Guide statt ner gescheiten KeFü. Aber dafür gibts tausend mal bessere Laufräder


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2012)

pillehille schrieb:


> da hat Carver ja mal ein ungewÃ¶hnliches Bike rausgehauen, und so gÃ¼nstig...  blabla
> 
> geht doch einfach zu Cheetah und kauft euch eine Enduro Mountain Spirit in 26 oder 650b, da kann man seine Ausstattung und Farbe selbst wÃ¤hlen und unterstÃ¼tzt auch noch deutsche Wertarbeit.
> Frameset kostet auch nur 100? mehr...
> ...



Naja, das 650B Mountainspirit ist zum einen ein Eingelenker, das muss man mÃ¶gen. Wenn man dann noch einen Vergleichbaren DÃ¤mpfer und wenigstens die Revelation RCT3 rein nimmt und die Kurbel auf 2x10 mit FÃ¼hrung Ã¤ndert, landet man auch schnell bei 2500â¬. Somit ist es zwar eine Alternative, aber der ultimative Geheimtip dann doch nicht. 

Achja, bei den Preisen kann ich nicht wirklich glauben dass die Rahmen in Deutschland geschweiÃt werden.


----------



## bodensee_sport (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir jetzt mehrere Varianten durch gerechnet.
Im Selbstaufbau mit Rahmenkit komm ich bei meinen AnsprÃ¼chen auf 3800â¬.

IBC3 scheidet wegen Gabel, Bremse und einfach Kurbel aus.
Die Kurbel mÃ¼sste ich mit 28er Kettblatt fahren um lange Alpenanstiege zu schaffen, da fehlt es dann auf der Ebene.

Bis auf die Farbe ist IBC2 das vernÃ¼nftigste.
Nochmal in einen 2. Laufradsatz und ein paar leichtere Teile investieren, dann ist es bis auf die Farbe perfekt.

Bei der Farbe mach ichs dann wie in den 80ern mit meinen MotorrÃ¤dern, Spraydose Mattschwarz fÃ¼r 5â¬ kaufen und einnebeln. 
Im Winter den Rahmen neu eloxieren lassen.

Zur Geometrie: 
Am Wochenende hab ich meine 2 Lieblingsbikes im Keller vermessen:

Speci SX-Trail in M (180/180mm) Tourenfreerider
Ragley Troof 16 Zoll (170mm mit Lyrik) Endurohardtail

Die beiden sind sich bis auf den Radstand sehr Ã¤hnlich, allerdings ist das Hardtail wesentlich wendiger. Das kommt wohl durch die GeometrieverÃ¤nderung beim Einfedern.
Das IBC liegt bei allen Massen zwischen den beiden, so hoffe ich mal auf Ã¤hnlich gutes Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. Dezember 2012)

wo der Rahmen geschweißt wird wäre mir egeal...aber ich hätte das silberne Rahmenkit mit schwarzer Wippe für cleverer gefunden! Was soll dieses fremdkörperblau? Wer blau möchte hätte sich die Schrauben getauscht. Aber gleich die ganze Wippe? Macht wenig Sinn sich die dann erst mal schwarz eloxieren zulassen. Mit der Farbwahl hat sich Carver ein ganz dickes Eigentor geleistet...


----------



## pillehille (26. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, das 650B Mountainspirit ist zum einen ein Eingelenker, das muss man mögen...



Ich versteh zwar nicht viel von Kinematik aber wenn das ein Eingelenker ist, dann hab ich noch weniger Ahnung als ich dachte

Ich wollte auch nur zeigen, dass es durchaus auch ähnlich gut ausgestattete Bikes gibt und Carver jetzt nicht das Über-Bike entwickelt hat

Das Projekt wird meiner Meinung nach etwas viel gepushed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ICB3
> XX1
> Farbe
> 
> ...


Was finden alle an der X.0 Trail so schlecht? Seit ihr sie schon gefahren? Mir geht das Shimano gehype hier im Forum ganz schön gegen den Zeiger ....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. Dezember 2012)

na toll...abgelenkt vom ICB...Ebucht verpasst


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

pillehille schrieb:


> Ich versteh zwar nicht viel von Kinematik aber wenn das ein Eingelenker ist, dann hab ich noch weniger Ahnung als ich dachte
> 
> Ich wollte auch nur zeigen, dass es durchaus auch ähnlich gut ausgestattete Bikes gibt und Carver jetzt nicht das Über-Bike entwickelt hat
> 
> Das Projekt wird meiner Meinung nach etwas viel gepushed



Du dachtes richtig mit deiner noch weniger Ahnung...was auch schon der Veregleich zeigte

G.


----------



## GoldenerGott (26. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich nicht schlimm, dass es keine 650B Variante gibt. Nach den ersten Testberichten dieser Laufradgröße ist das wohl kein Verlust. Dass die Durolux nicht wirklich 650B-geeignet ist, kann ich bestätigen. In meiner Durolux sind mit 26" Big Betty 2,4 maximal noch 1,5 cm Luft. Gut 1,5 cm ist der Radius bei 650B größer als bei 26". Wie soll das gehen? Bei 2,4'er Rubber Queen oder Maxxis Ardent 2,4 ist noch weniger Platz. 650B und Durolux könnten höchstens mit 2,25'er Reifen funktionieren und wer will das schon?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2012)

pillehille schrieb:


> Ich versteh zwar nicht viel von Kinematik aber wenn das ein Eingelenker ist, dann hab ich noch weniger Ahnung als ich dachte
> 
> Ich wollte auch nur zeigen, dass es durchaus auch ähnlich gut ausgestattete Bikes gibt und Carver jetzt nicht das Über-Bike entwickelt hat
> 
> Das Projekt wird meiner Meinung nach etwas viel gepushed



Beim Viergelenker liegt das hintere Lager vor Radachse in der Kettenstrebe, das Ausfallende ist von der Kettenstrebe entkoppelt. (ICB)
Beim abgestützten Eingelenker liegt das hintere Lager über der Radachse, das Ausfallende ist mit der Kettenstrebe verbunden (Cheetah)

Dass es auch andere ähnlich ausgestattete Bikes gibt stimmt ja auch, aber wenige sind, meiner Meinung nach, tatsächlich so durchdacht wie das ICB 2. Und trotzdem bau ich Chopped'nRAW, weil ich was eigenes will.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Man muß aber noch dazu sagen, das abgestütze Eingelenker auch nicht recht viel schlechter funktionieren...wenn überhapt

G.


----------



## freetourer (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal auf der Carver - Seite lange gesucht, finde aber nirgends den Hinweis, dass es sich hier um ein Non-Profit-Unternehmen handelt ...

Alle, die sich jetzt beschweren, sollten sich überlegen, ob sie auch am unternehmerischen Risiko beteiligt werden wollen, wenn ein nach ihren Wünschen umgesetztes Projekt nach hinten los geht.

Und auch ein mit neueren andersgenannten Methoden der Marktforschung und Promotion entwickeltes Bike soll Ertrag erwirtschaften.

Werde mal auf einem der Festivals eins probefahren - sollte es wirklich gut funktionieren wäre das 1er eine Option (vorausgesetzt es bleibt bei 1800.-).

Durolux fahre ich schon seit 3 Monaten am Enduro nach vielen Jahren Lyrik und bin absolut überzeugt.

Kurbel, Teleskop-Stütze und Shifter kriegt man doch für ca. 200.- bis 250.- Euro Aufpreis getauscht.

Laufräder sind je eh nirgends gute dran (MW 25 - 30 mm).

Ach ja - und das gayle Joghurt-Becher Babyblau ist ja wohl der Flop schlechthin


----------



## crossboss (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch



JENSeits schrieb:


> Wo du gerade hier bist .. weißt du wann man ca. mit den ersten Rädern in den Läden rechnen kann? Bräuchte das XL und XXL in Paderborn^^
> 
> Dank dir und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## ruv (26. Dezember 2012)

frage zum ICB01... die Durolux rc2 gibts doch glaub ich nur mit 160 oder 180mm hub... welche wäre dann da drin??

bitte 180mm!!!!!!!!!!

das ICB01 wird definitiv mein bike

gruß

         ruv


----------



## freetourer (26. Dezember 2012)

steht hier doch - umbauen auf 180mm wäre dann aber recht easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (26. Dezember 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> steht hier doch - umbauen auf 180mm wäre dann aber recht easy



ja gelesen hab ichs auch... aber laut suntour homepage gibts die durolux GABEL nur mit 160/180mm Federweg!

die 170mm, Tapered Gabel... da hab ich noch nie von gehört!


----------



## madre (26. Dezember 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> 80% der vorbestellten reifen 650B?
> 
> Sorry, aber dem kann ich grad kein glauben schenken.....



Kann ich verstehen. Quelle kann ich nicht nennen
und damit ist die natürlich hinreichend unseriös.


----------



## madre (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann wäre Schwalbe wohl das kommende Jahr pleite
> 
> 
> G.


Die nächste Bike Generation über die da geredet wird
sind natürlich nicht die 2013 er. Die sind doch durch. Da ist die Entwicklung 
doch längst durch.


----------



## Braunbaer (26. Dezember 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ach ja - und das gayle Joghurt-Becher Babyblau ist ja wohl der Flop schlechthin



Mag sein, aber das Blau war ja nicht die Idee von Carver. Wo sind denn jetzt die ganzen Leute, die für blau gestimmt haben?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Was finden alle an der X.0 Trail so schlecht? Seit ihr sie schon gefahren? Mir geht das Shimano gehype hier im Forum ganz schön gegen den Zeiger ....




 

Auf die bos deville lass ich auch nix kommen, die funzt geil


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Auf die bos deville lass ich auch nix kommen, die funzt geil



Jo das wäre das nächste, da bin ich aber imo noch nicht direkt betroffen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2012)

ruv schrieb:


> ja gelesen hab ichs auch... aber laut suntour homepage gibts die durolux GABEL nur mit 160/180mm Federweg!
> 
> die 170mm, Tapered Gabel... da hab ich noch nie von gehört!



Naja, der Unterschied zwischen 160 und 180 ist die Länge des Spacers. Im Zweifel liefert Suntour die Gabeln in einer Zwischengrösse an Carver.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

madre schrieb:


> Die nächste Bike Generation über die da geredet wird
> sind natürlich nicht die 2013 er. Die sind doch durch. Da ist die Entwicklung
> doch längst durch.



Dann müßten ja so ziemlich alle Brot und Butterräder 2014 650B taugliche Gabeln im absolutem Billigsegment fahren.

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Dezember 2012)

FRmacks schrieb:


> ...
> das es diese unsägliche trailrakete auf den rahmen geschafft hat finde ich auch nicht ok. das ding ist häßlich und peinlich und deshlab hat auch niemand dafür gestimmt..warum also muss es dann einfach gemacht werden???...



Also bei so einer völlig überzogenen Reaktion bin ich aus reiner Gehässigkeit froh, das sie drauf ist...
Name Trailrakte: zweiter Platz, quasi genau so viele Stimmen wie ICB.
Frohes Fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRmacks (26. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also bei so einer völlig überzogenen Reaktion bin ich aus reiner Gehässigkeit froh, das sie drauf ist...
> Name Trailrakte: zweiter Platz, quasi genau so viele Stimmen wie ICB.
> Frohes Fest...



hehe ich weiß doch.... 
find nur dieses bildchen echt unschön und wollt mal nen bischen pöbeln 
(zudem war es im designentwurf tatsächlich nicht enthalten und wurde jetzt noch reingeschmuggelt oder täusche ich mich da?)

.. so oder so.. auf dem unterrohr stört es jetzt auch nicht wirklich wahnsinnig.. von daher nciht soo schlimm .. 
aber vielleicht ist das bild zum stralen eh zu klein und dann kommt die rakete als aufkleber und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also bei so einer völlig überzogenen Reaktion bin ich aus reiner Gehässigkeit froh, das sie drauf ist...
> Name Trailrakte: zweiter Platz, quasi genau so viele Stimmen wie ICB.
> Frohes Fest...




...und wenn man im Vornherein gesagt hätte das IBC auf dem Rahmen stehen würde, wo jetzt ICB steht, dann sogar Sieger der Wahl

G.


----------



## jedy (26. Dezember 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal auf der Carver - Seite lange gesucht, finde aber nirgends den Hinweis, dass es sich hier um ein Non-Profit-Unternehmen handelt ...
> 
> Alle, die sich jetzt beschweren, sollten sich überlegen, ob sie auch am unternehmerischen Risiko beteiligt werden wollen, wenn ein nach ihren Wünschen umgesetztes Projekt nach hinten los geht.
> 
> Und auch ein mit neueren andersgenannten Methoden der Marktforschung und Promotion entwickeltes Bike soll Ertrag erwirtschaften.



endlich bringts mal einer auf den punkt  ... dieses ewige rumgenörgele hier. finde das ganze projekt geil und bisher ein top ergebnis. die drei ausstattungsvarianten sind auch super schlüssig und ne variante finden, die jedem passt, wird man eh nie. deswegen gibts ja auch das framekit ...


----------



## Pintie (26. Dezember 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> endlich bringts mal einer auf den punkt  ... dieses ewige rumgenörgele hier. finde das ganze projekt geil und bisher ein top ergebnis.



Ist ja auch vollkommen richtig...



jedy schrieb:


> die drei ausstattungsvarianten sind auch super schlüssig und ne variante finden, die jedem passt, wird man eh nie. deswegen gibts ja auch das framekit ...


Ja und nein....

ich finde 1 und 3 nicht schlüssig...
und das framekit ist was für leute die schon die Teile haben und umbauen. Ich brauch ein komplett neues. und da ist das Framekit nicht sinnvoll. für 1400 bekomme ich nicht die teile um das auf zu bauen. 

Ich hab gerade echt keinen plan was ich jetzt nehmen soll.

P.s. Ich will behaupten das es 2013 Hersteller gibt die 650B ohne Fox hinbekommen .... Wer suchet....


----------



## jedy (26. Dezember 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade echt keinen plan was ich jetzt nehmen soll.



nimm das icb2 und tausch die teile aus, die dir nicht gefallen


----------



## nino85 (26. Dezember 2012)

@nuts:

Wurde nicht der IBEX FR (also der Falt-Reifen) abgestimmt? Lt. deiner Tabelle wird der DH- also der Draht-Reifen verbaut?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoR (26. Dezember 2012)

Trotz der teilweise berechtigten Kritik ist der Rahmen wirklich top und ich freue mich wie BOLLE auf das Framekit! Man hat nicht oft die Chance das so eine Rahmen bei dem Preis dabei heraus kommt! 

 Es vereint eben die Eigenschaften von Huhn (Eier legen), Schaf (Wolle liefern), Kuh (Milch geben) und Schwein (Fleisch) 

Ich hoffe nur das es einen Dämpfer (Durolux) optional zum Rahmenkit gibt und den Prototypen Aufkleberset.

frohes Fest!
mirko


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Dezember 2012)

das ibc2 in einer anderen farbe wäre wahrscheinlich ein kassenschlager.


----------



## soil (26. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> *Wo sind die versprochenen 650B-Modelle?*
> In Kurz: Weil die einzige offiziell freigegebene 650B Enduro-Gabel die Fox 34 ist, welche unglaublich wenig Stimmen bekam (ca. 1%)



Interessant ist dies vor dem Hintergrund, dass man bei praktisch allen 2013er Enduros aller Hersteller fast ausschließlich Fox 34 Gabeln Gabeln verbaut sieht. 

Ich finde die Staffelung von Ausstattung und Preisen ziemlich gelungen. Auch die Farben sind doch am Ende gefällig. Da hatte ich wohl etwas missverstanden. Nur die Gewichte halte ich eher für Wunschdenken. Bin gespannt.

edit: "Trailrakete" sollte deutlich größer ausfallen: längs übers ganze Unterrohr!


----------



## veraono (27. Dezember 2012)

Rahmensetfarbalternativen 



dr.juggles schrieb:


> das ibc2 in einer anderen farbe wäre wahrscheinlich ein kassenschlager.


Finde es auch schade, dass die Farbe an die Ausstattungsvariante gebunden ist , vor allem für die ICB 2 - Interessierten.


----------



## WOMBler (27. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist es völlig wurschd ob da jetzt Trailrakete draufsteht oder nicht - ist doch ganz witzig. Jedoch schade finde ich den Wegfall von 650B. Hier, auch wenn so "furchtbar" gehyped, hätte ich die Marke Carver damit ganz weit vorne gesehen. 
Was ich auch nicht kapiert habe, war doch hier die Möglichkeit durch IBC Decals und nicht ICB Aufkleber, eine klare Verbundenheit zum Forum und dem Hersteller zu schaffen. 
Weil ausser uns Bike-Geeks, wird wohl kaum einer was mit dem Begriff ICB anfangen können. Aber mit IBC sehr wohl. Zu geil wäre der Effekt - ein "noch nicht so großer Bike-Geek" kauft das Rad und findet sich hier wieder. Willkommen im IBC - Willkommen zu Hause.

Für mich persönlich sehe ich dieses Projekt aus zwei verschiedenen Blickwinkeln:

1. Genial und gleichzeitig revolutionär was Carver hier gemacht hat. Man entwickelt praktisch mit dem Endkunden direkt an der Basis und involviert diese voll ein. Das gibt entsprechend Feedback, Kundschaft und Image-mäßig ist das natürlich auch ein Gewinn. Denn wer hatte Carver davor je auf dem Schirm?

2.So genial das ganze Projekt auch ist - ist vieles untergegangen. Hier hätte man wohl mehr auf die breite Masse reagieren sollen, was sich meiner Meinung nach mit Punkt 1 verbinden ließe. Für mich persönlich als 29er Liebhaber und 650B Interessent, falle ich aus dem Raster heraus, und nein ich will mir kein 650B Bike selber daraus basteln. 

Und eine Behauptung möchte ich auch noch aufstellen: Als ICB 26er Fully hätte das Bike nie die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, die es auf der Eurobike bekam - stand doch hier die IBC 650B Trailrakete.

Fazit für mich: Aus einer ausgewöhnlichen und nachahmenswürdigen Idee, über ein Forum, Hersteller und Endkunde ein Bike konstruieren zu lassen, ist schlussendlich "nur" ein "gewöhnliches" 26iger Fully geworden.


----------



## bansaiman (27. Dezember 2012)

ruv schrieb:


> frage zum ICB01... die Durolux rc2 gibts doch glaub ich nur mit 160 oder 180mm hub... welche wäre dann da drin??
> 
> bitte 180mm!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Dir kann geholfen werden:

Die Durolux RC2 160 und 180 sind baugleich und lassen sich nach Anleitung sogar von einem Laien in kurzer Zeit unkompliziert umtraveln!
GEht über Spacer und du kannst sogar mit selbst zugeschnittenen Spacern -wo auch ganz schiefe Werte wie 17,3 oder 14,7cm möglich wären- den HUb völlig frei zwischen 140 und 180 festlegen.
(Außerdem ist OEM alles mglich, da findest du auch bei FOX oder RS andere Federwege)
Aber wie gesagt; lässt sich bei der Durolux alles machen  Auch die Version mit TAD kann man umbauen, da wäre es etwas schwerer, aber die RC2 ist echt simpel.


----------



## Pig-Mint (27. Dezember 2012)

WOMBler schrieb:


> Jedoch schade finde ich den Wegfall von 650B.



Ich dachte, dass hierüber "abgestimmt" wurde ?


----------



## visionthing (27. Dezember 2012)

War Milk eigentlich in die Abänderung des Designs einbezogen? Schliesslich ist er der Urheber.

Ich finde es sehr ärgerlich das sich über abgestimmte Entscheidungen einfach hinweggesetzt wird.


----------



## Pintie (27. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Was finden alle an der X.0 Trail so schlecht? Seit ihr sie schon gefahren? Mir geht das Shimano gehype hier im Forum ganz schön gegen den Zeiger ....



Solange sie geht wird sie für viele ausreichen. 
Sobald mal was nicht geht - viel spaß beim entlüften usw.

Die shimanos (aktuelle Varianten) sind einfach die Sorglos bremsen schlechthin. und wenn man mal was machen muss ist selbst entlüften in 2 minuten gemacht. 

Und von der Power habe ich nocht nichts gefunden was an die Zee/saint (fahre ich seit 6 monaten) ran kommt. Und das ohne zu verglühen.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2012)

WOMBler schrieb:


> Fazit für mich: Aus einer ausgewöhnlichen und nachahmenswürdigen Idee, über ein Forum, Hersteller und Endkunde ein Bike konstruieren zu lassen, ist schlussendlich "nur" ein "gewöhnliches" 26iger Fully geworden.



Es ist nur logisch das etwas gewöhnliches dabei rauskommt, wenn eine graue Masse durch Mehrheitsbeschluss abstimmt. Da kann dann nur der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner dabei rauskommen. 

Ich Denk das Ding wäre sogar grau geworden, wenn nicht einige im Thread die "farbig Fraktion" so angestachelt hätten. Mir gefällt zum Beispiel das Blau nicht, hab aber trotzdem "aus Prinzip" dafür gestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Dezember 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Rahmensetfarbalternativen
> 
> 
> Finde es auch schade, dass die Farbe an die Ausstattungsvariante gebunden ist , vor allem für die ICB 2 - Interessierten.


Nur wie sollte so eine Farbwahloption zu vernünftigen Kosten realisiert werden? So was ist kaum planbar weshalb Carver dann ein deutlich größeres Risiko auf einem Haufen Rahmen in der "falschen" Farbe sitzen zu bleiben mit in den Preis kalkulieren müsste. Und die Auslieferung dürfte sich noch weiter verzogern, weil man erst nach Bestellung montieren könnte um nicht unnütz Räder zu montieren die dann nicht gekauft werden.
Beides Punkte die garantiert erst recht zu Genöhle geführt hätten...



WOMBler schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht kapiert habe, war doch hier die Möglichkeit durch IBC Decals und nicht ICB Aufkleber, eine klare Verbundenheit zum Forum und dem Hersteller zu schaffen.
> Weil ausser uns Bike-Geeks, wird wohl kaum einer was mit dem Begriff ICB anfangen können. Aber mit IBC sehr wohl. Zu geil wäre der Effekt - ein "noch nicht so großer Bike-Geek" kauft das Rad und findet sich hier wieder. Willkommen im IBC - Willkommen zu Hause.


Naja, solange in Werbung, Anleitung und auf dem Karton genug IBC-Logos benutzt werden, sollte man noch in der Lage diese Transferleistung zu bringen...



WOMBler schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich sehe ich dieses Projekt aus zwei verschiedenen Blickwinkeln:
> 
> 1. Genial und gleichzeitig revolutionär was Carver hier gemacht hat. Man entwickelt praktisch mit dem Endkunden direkt an der Basis und involviert diese voll ein. Das gibt entsprechend Feedback, Kundschaft und Image-mäßig ist das natürlich auch ein Gewinn. Denn wer hatte Carver davor je auf dem Schirm?
> 
> ...



Nur warum sollte sich ein Hersteller zwei sehr ähnliche Modelle (ein recht wahrscheinliches Drift 650B und ein 150mm ICB 650B) hinstellen, nur weil der Markt keine ins Konzept passenden Gabeln bietet? Und der befragte Kunde mehrheitlich für 26" gestimmt hat. Die müssen damit immer noch ihre Brötchen verdienen...


----------



## fknobel (27. Dezember 2012)

Ach je, ist ja mal wieder echtes "high-end" gejammere hier! 

Bin ja mal auf die ersten "echt" Bilder vom ICB03 gespannt. Da skönnte echt was werden! Vielleicht geb ich meinen RAWRahmen dann ja doch noch wieder her?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Dezember 2012)

Haben die, die sich über die Entscheidung zur Trailrakete aufregen, die Bildunterschrift gelesen?


> # Ja, da ist eine Trailrakete am Unterrohr. Findet ihr gut? Lasst es uns wissen...


Man ist sich anscheinend bewusst dass die Entscheidung nicht zwingend auf Begeisterungsstürme treffen wird. Zusätzlich muss sich auch erstmal zeigen ob das überhaupt strahlbar ist.


----------



## ruv (27. Dezember 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Dir kann geholfen werden:
> 
> Die Durolux RC2 160 und 180 sind baugleich und lassen sich nach Anleitung sogar von einem Laien in kurzer Zeit unkompliziert umtraveln!
> GEht über Spacer und du kannst sogar mit selbst zugeschnittenen Spacern -wo auch ganz schiefe Werte wie 17,3 oder 14,7cm möglich wären- den HUb völlig frei zwischen 140 und 180 festlegen.
> ...



...das hört sich ja sehr sehr gut an! ...vielen dank  für die information!


----------



## Freeerider81 (27. Dezember 2012)

Erst mal Gratulation! Ich finde es eine Super Arbeit die ihr hier leistet!

Das einzige, was ich an dem Projekt schade finde ist, dass die grüne Farbe gestorben ist!
Da wird die Wahl schwer!
Wenn ihr die ins Programm noch aufnehmen würdet, wäre es echt schwer für mich, nicht zu kaufen! 

Trotzdem weiter so!


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Dezember 2012)

WOMBler schrieb:


> Und eine Behauptung möchte ich auch noch aufstellen: Als ICB 26er Fully hätte das Bike nie die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, die es auf der Eurobike bekam - stand doch hier die IBC 650B Trailrakete.



Es standen dort laut Beitrag zwei Räder. [1] Eins mit 26", eins mit 650B. Auf den Bildern ist die 26" Variante.

[1]
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/29/eurobike-2012-das-carver-icb-1-steht-auf-eigenen-raedern/



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mir gefällt zum Beispiel das Blau nicht, hab aber trotzdem "aus Prinzip" dafür gestimmt.



Sorry, aber sowas dämliches!


----------



## WOMBler (27. Dezember 2012)

"Naja, solange in Werbung, Anleitung und auf dem Karton genug IBC-Logos benutzt werden, sollte man noch in der Lage diese Transferleistung zu bringen..."

Das lass ich mal so im Raum stehen. 

Das ist das ICB vom IBC - made by Carver & mtb-news.de 

Joar, so als Reim geht das sicherlich.

"Nur warum sollte sich ein Hersteller zwei sehr ähnliche Modelle (ein recht wahrscheinliches Drift 650B und ein 150mm ICB 650B) hinstellen, nur weil der Markt keine ins Konzept passenden Gabeln bietet? Und der befragte Kunde mehrheitlich für 26" gestimmt hat. Die müssen damit immer noch ihre Brötchen verdienen..."

Ersten Satz lasse ich nicht gelten, weil dann hätten sie diese Forums Projekt erst gar nicht anfangen dürfen. Weil bereits im Produktportfolio vorhanden?
Wozu dann der Aufwand? Dann würde man ja die Leute für dumm verkaufen - ein gelabeltes Bike mit spezifischer IBC Ausstattung und Logo hätte dann ja gereicht. 

Und das mit einer passenden Gabel muss einen anderen Grund besitzen. Sei es das man sich nicht auf einen Einkaufspreis einigen konnte, um so mit den VK für den Endkunden möglichst attraktiv und klein zu bleiben. Aber einfach zu sagen, es gibt keine Gabeln stimmt einfach nicht. Dann gibt es einfach keine Federgabeln die im Preis zu einem Komplettbike Carvers gepasst haben.

Aber ich merke schon, ich fang ja fast schon an zu haten und lasse mich förmlich durch die Masse anstecken.

Anyway...Ihr wolltet wissen ob die Trailrakete klar geht? Also ich find sie geil.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber sowas dämliches!



Warum? ... Hab nur gegen den grauen Einheitsbrei gestimmt . Die Entscheidung der Abstimmung ist ja zum Glück frei . 

Farbig eloxieren find ich unglücklich und riskant ... aber das wurd ja irrsinnigerweise getrennt abgestimmt. Aber vielleicht schaut's ja in Real dann ganz nett aus.


----------



## nuts (27. Dezember 2012)

nino85 schrieb:


> @nuts:
> 
> Wurde nicht der IBEX FR (also der Falt-Reifen) abgestimmt? Lt. deiner Tabelle wird der DH- also der Draht-Reifen verbaut?
> 
> Gruß



Der Reifen heißt tatsächlich IBEX DH und ist in vielen verschiedenen versionen erhältlich, was wichtig ist ist das FRC120 Casing: Das bedeutet: Freeride Casing, Verstärkte Seitenwände gegen Schlitzung im anspruchsvollen Gelände. Sehr leicht dank 120TPI, Dual Compound Rubber RC2 (55a/65a), Faltbarer Reifenwulst, je 750g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frischensbub (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde die Ausstattungsvarianten grundsätzlich gut gelungen,nur bei den Farben bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher. Das müsste man sich echt mal in natura anschauen, nur blöd das es in ganz Bayern nicht einen Fahrrad-XXL-Shop gibt...Pffffff 

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist die Achsentechnik beim ICB01. Da es sich beim Laufradsatz um den Comp handelt gibts nur normale Schnellspanner oder?

Viele Grüße


----------



## WOMBler (27. Dezember 2012)

Casing ist das neue "Bazinga" der MTB Szene. Sorry nuts...ich bin fast vom Stuhl gekippt vor Lachen. ))


----------



## crossboss (27. Dezember 2012)

Unbedingt die Rakete mit drauf, stört da unten doch eh Niemaden wirklich


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Dezember 2012)

frischensbub schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ausstattungsvarianten grundsätzlich gut gelungen,nur bei den Farben bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher. Das müsste man sich echt mal in natura anschauen, nur blöd das es in ganz Bayern nicht einen Fahrrad-XXL-Shop gibt...Pffffff
> 
> Was mich noch interessieren würde ist die Achsentechnik beim ICB01. Da es sich beim Laufradsatz um den Comp handelt gibts nur normale Schnellspanner oder?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Eher nicht, es gibt die Durolux nur mit 20mm-Achse und das ICB nur mit X12. Andere Ausfallenden sind seitens Carver nicht vorgesehen. Da muss sich dann der LRS nach richten.


----------



## Julman (27. Dezember 2012)

@frischensbub Aber dafür gibts an deinem Wohnort in Dresden gleich 2 XXl-Läden


----------



## MaxSmog (27. Dezember 2012)

bin ja selber noch nicht ein bike mit so viel federweg gefahren...
kann man mit 170mm noch einen berg gemütlich hochklettern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (27. Dezember 2012)

MaxSmog schrieb:


> bin ja selber noch nicht ein bike mit so viel federweg gefahren...
> kann man mit 170mm noch einen berg gemütlich hochklettern?



Kann man nicht pauschalisieren, kommt immer auf die Geometrie des Bikes an. Ich werde mein Bike mit 180mm/190mm auch zum Touren nutzen ;-)


----------



## nino85 (27. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Der Reifen heißt tatsächlich IBEX DH und ist in vielen verschiedenen versionen erhältlich, was wichtig ist ist das FRC120 Casing: Das bedeutet: Freeride Casing, Verstärkte Seitenwände gegen Schlitzung im anspruchsvollen Gelände. Sehr leicht dank 120TPI, Dual Compound Rubber RC2 (55a/65a), Faltbarer Reifenwulst, je 750g



Danke für die Antwort  - jetzt wird's hell - ich hab' mich von dem Bild im Reifenthread verwirren lassen (da war der 2.25er IBEX FR abgebildet)


----------



## nuts (27. Dezember 2012)

Den Steuersatz, der die Änderung des Lenkwinkels um 0, 1° und 1,5° erlaubt, und in ICB02 und ICB03 Serie ist, wird Fahrrad XXL aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ins Sortiment übernehmen, wo ihn dann Käufer des Frameset erstehen können. Sollte dies nicht passieren, wird man ihn in wenigen Monaten über Alutech (wurde gemeinsam entwickelt) beziehen können. 

Kunden des Raw'n'Chopped Kits können den passenden Monarch+ RC3 gegen einen Aufpreis erstehen, der wohl in der Größenordnung ~200? liegen wird, aber noch nicht von Bastis Chefs bestätigt wurde.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Kunden des Raw'n'Chopped Kits können den passenden Monarch+ RC3 gegen einen Aufpreis erstehen, der wohl in der Größenordnung ~200? liegen wird, aber noch nicht von Bastis Chefs bestätigt wurde.



Cool, ich glaub da leg ich mir einen auf Halde
Gibt aber wahrscheinlich nur den MM?

G.


----------



## frischensbub (27. Dezember 2012)

@Julman

Dresden, das war mal. Nun isses Bayern und anscheinend muss ich da mal was anpassen.


----------



## sebbo87 (27. Dezember 2012)

Insgesamt kann man Carver nur beglückwünschen. Besonders das ICB für 2499 ist letztendlich doch eine echte Rakete geworden.
Auch wenn Details nicht immer meinen Wünschen entsprechen und es leider die XT Shifter nicht mehr ans Bike geschafft haben. Dafür ist das Gewicht wirklich absolut klasse, bin begeistert.

Am Ende geht auch der Preis für das Gerät absolut in Ordnung und wird wohl für beide Seiten ein gutes und faires Geschäft! Wie es ja eigentlich immer sein sollte.

Mit den Variationen von Federweg+Lenkwinkel an Wippe und Lenkwinkel am Steuersatz kann man das Bike sehr gut an den persönlichen Geschmack anpassen, find ich geil und auch innovativ!! Kompliment an alle, die da Ihre Finger im Spiel hatten!

Wenn das Bike im April im Laden steht, kann ich mirs pünktlich zu meiner Rückkehr nach D live um die Ecke im Fahrrad Franz ansehen. Falls die Farbe gefällt (blau war nicht meine Wahl, aber kramen im Gedächnis hat mich daran erinnert, dass z.B. das Meta AM ziemlich geil aussieht) und der lange Reach in M passt (danke für den 40mm Vorbau!) ist das Gerät gekauft. Bin gespannt und mir brennts schon unter den Nägeln. 3 Monate MTB Entzug und dann direkt mit dem ICB auf die Trails? Das wäre der Wahnsinn! 

Natürlich ist bei dem Projekt nicht immer alles rund gelaufen und Kleinigkeiten haben sich konstant von Anfang bis Ende durchgezogen, aber unterm Strich stimmt das Ergebnis und das Gefühl! Dass es die Trailrakete doch noch auf den Rahmen schafft, bringt das alles gut auf den Punkt! Mir gefällts, anderen auch und anderen nicht, so und umgekehrt wars schon die ganze Zeit und so wirds auch immer bleiben 
Well done und danke an alle die das Projekt möglich gemacht haben


----------



## Vince Vega (27. Dezember 2012)

Hab jetzt in der ganzen Diskussion nirgends gesehen welche Farbe die Gabel am IBC02 hat! Ich hoffe ja dass es bei schwarz geblieben ist oder? Gibt's schon irgendein verbindliches Datum ab wann man bei Fahrrad XXL die Räder bewundern kann?


----------



## milk (27. Dezember 2012)

Am IBC2 ist eine schwarze Gabel verbaut.


----------



## p00nage (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auf die realen Gewichte, halte die kalkulierten Gewichte schon für sehr optimistisch.


----------



## warp4 (27. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Den Steuersatz, der die Änderung des Lenkwinkels um 0, 1° und 1,5° erlaubt, und in ICB02 und ICB03 Serie ist, wird Fahrrad XXL aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ins Sortiment übernehmen, wo ihn dann Käufer des Frameset erstehen können. Sollte dies nicht passieren, wird man ihn in wenigen Monaten über Alutech (wurde gemeinsam entwickelt) beziehen können.
> 
> Kunden des Raw'n'Chopped Kits können den passenden Monarch+ RC3 gegen einen Aufpreis erstehen, der wohl in der Größenordnung ~200? liegen wird, aber noch nicht von Bastis Chefs bestätigt wurde.



Danke @nuts, für die Versorgung mit Infos !
Wenn es der Dämpfer tatsächlich für den Preis zum RAW'nChopped Kit gibt, bin ich (fast) rundum glücklich !  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastercremaster (27. Dezember 2012)

hey Leute,
eine kurze, aber für mich sehr relevante, frage die bislang noch nicht beantwortet wurde:
ist eine neu-eloxierung des Rahmens trotz der unterschiedlichen Oberflächen Beschaffenheiten (gestrahlt vs. poliert) problemlos möglich? 
vielen dank für eure kompetente Hilfe


----------



## MirkoR (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja aber das Muster behälst du drin es bekommt nur eine andere Farbe..


----------



## benzinkanister (27. Dezember 2012)

Er's guter junge!


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (27. Dezember 2012)

Servus liebe Gemeinde, ich hoffe, ihr habt die Feiertage gut verbracht und das geliebte Stahlfeder Setup leidet nicht zu sehr unter den Extrapfunden. Unser Weihnachtsgeschenk ist ja ganz gut angekommen, auf eine paar Kritikpunkte möchte ich dennoch eingehen.
1. Warum kein 650b? Ich persönlich bin großer Freund dieser Größe und werde es auch  privat einsetzen. In der Serie gelten aber andere Spielregeln: Es gibt nur eine vernünftige Gabel mit 650b Variante (Fox34), diese Gabel ist in der Variante ohne Talas wirklich sehr gut und ich hätte sie gerne verbaut, habe es aus Respekt gegenüber der Abstimmung nicht getan. Beim günstigen Modell habe ich eine anderen Grund: bei 650b liegt das Systemgewicht der Laufräder höher als bei vergleichbaren 26" Komponenten. Dieser Effekt lässt sich deutlich leichter kompensieren, wenn man teure Laufräder verbaut, dafür fehlt in dieser Preisklasse das Budget. Also habeich  lieber gute und bezahlbare Laufräder verbaut, der Käufer kann aber dank der Gabel einfach umrüsten.

Warum hat das ICB03 nur 160mm Federweg? Das Bike ist als waschechtes Race Enduro ausgelegt, Gewicht und Abstimmbarkeit sind Trumpf! Die 170mm Gable gibt es nicht mit den zwei Kennlinien, diese sind aber in Verbindung mit der 150mm Option hinten der Knaller für Racer. Man erhält quasi zwei Racebikes mit völlig unterschiedlichen Charakteren.

Ich hoffe, meine "Ausreden" sind plausibel und freue mich schon viele Raketen auf den zahlreichen Enduroevents in der nächsten Saison zu sehen!
Schönen Gruß, Basti


----------



## JENSeits (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Wünsche und die Stellungnahme!
Die Wünsche gebe ich mal 1:1 zurück! 

Gibts schon einen Zeitpunkt wann die Räder bei Fahrrad XXL eintreffen? Wird es eine Übersicht geben wo welche Größen stehen?


Danke dir!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gibts schon einen Zeitpunkt wann die Räder bei Fahrrad XXL eintreffen? Wird es eine Übersicht geben wo welche Größen stehen?
> !




Wenn die ersten Raw rumfahren und hier Bilder im Forum zu sehen sind, dann kann man die Frage mal stellen und hoffen einen einigermaßen sichere Antwort zu bekommen

G.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Dezember 2012)

Da wirst du wohl recht haben ... leider


----------



## Wolle RC93 (27. Dezember 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> Warum hat das ICB03 nur 160mm Federweg? Das Bike ist als waschechtes Race Enduro ausgelegt, Gewicht und Abstimmbarkeit sind Trumpf! Die 170mm Gable gibt es nicht mit den zwei Kennlinien, diese sind aber in Verbindung mit der 150mm Option hinten der Knaller für Racer. Man erhält quasi zwei Racebikes mit völlig unterschiedlichen Charakteren.



Ich finde die 160mm optimal, um beide Federwegsoptionen am Heck sinnvoll nutzen zu können. Mal ganz unabhängig vom Renneinsatz aber wer hat denn Lust, immer mit 170mm über die Local Trails zu schaukeln  .

Das Einzige, was mich noch brennend interessieren würde, ist ob ich die Anbauteile einzeln in schwarz zukaufen kann?

Dann ist Variante 3 nach ner Testfahrt so gut wie gekauft  . Find ich übrigens saugeil, dass Ihr die XX1 verbaut! Wurde schon eine Entscheidung zur Kettenblattgröße getroffen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Dezember 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die shimanos (aktuelle Varianten) sind einfach die Sorglos bremsen schlechthin. und wenn man mal was machen muss ist selbst entlüften in 2 minuten gemacht.



Ja, wenn man die Freestroke Schraube nicht ganz drinnen hat! Vorsicht!  Das hat mich zirka 1,5h und Nerven gekostet.... Man kann dann von unten kein Öl in die Srptze ziehen, sondern erzeugt so einen Unterdruck.

Habe die XTR Trail, XT und SLX zu Hause. Alle drei am gleichen Niveau (XTR Trail vielleicht einen kleinen Tick schwächer - was man in Wahrheit nicht merkt). ich würde sie immer wieder kaufen (SLX).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (27. Dezember 2012)

kann noch mal einer was zur blauen Wippe beim framekit sagen? Kommt der Rahmen jetzt wirklich nur silber mit blau, nicht doch mit sw Wippe? Müssen jetzt alle die das Framekit nehmen würden mit dieser grellen Wippe leben, wo keine andere Farbe zu passt, ohne daß es nach Eloxwahn oder Harlekin aussieht? Wer denkt sich denn so was aus? Da war doch bei der Farbauswahl auch nie die Rede von u das Messebike sah doch mit der silbernen bzw schwarzen Wippe/ Ausfallenden doch super aus. Da kann dann jeder mit seiner persöhnlichen Eloxfarbe seinen Eigenaufbau noch tunen. Möchte doch nicht jeder den blanken Raw Rahmen. Ja, ich reite immer auf der Wippenfarbe rum. Ich hätte den Rahmen gern genommen. Aber ich lasse nicht noch für zig Euros umeloxieren...wirklich schade. Der Rest ist super gelungen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> kann noch mal einer was zur blauen Wippe beim framekit sagen? Kommt der Rahmen jetzt wirklich nur silber mit blau, nicht doch mit sw Wippe? Müssen jetzt alle die das Framekit nehmen würden mit dieser grellen Wippe leben, wo keine andere Farbe zu passt, ohne daß es nach Eloxwahn oder Harlekin aussieht? Wer denkt sich denn so was aus? Da war doch bei der Farbauswahl auch nie die Rede von u das Messebike sah doch mit der silbernen bzw schwarzen Wippe/ Ausfallenden doch super aus. Da kann dann jeder mit seiner persöhnlichen Eloxfarbe seinen Eigenaufbau noch tunen. Möchte doch nicht jeder den blanken Raw Rahmen. Ja, ich reite immer auf der Wippenfarbe rum. Ich hätte den Rahmen gern genommen. Aber ich lasse nicht noch für zig Euros umeloxieren...wirklich schade. Der Rest ist super gelungen.



Über die blaue Wippe hab ich mich schon beim Hanzz damals köstlich amüsiert
Aber ich denke dieses blau kann man daheim recht einfach selbst beseitigen. 
Wahrscheinlich reicht es schon das Teil im kochendem Wasser etwas zu garen

G.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde wohl auch mal das Rad probe fahren müssen, um mich zwischen M und L zu entscheiden. Muss also auch bei der nächsten XXL-Filiale vorbeischauen. In Bayern gibts da aber kaum eine, oder?


----------



## Pintie (27. Dezember 2012)

Schreit ja fast nach einem Gruppenausflug von Bayern aus in eine Filiale...


----------



## milk (27. Dezember 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Schreit ja fast nach einem Gruppenausflug von Bayern aus in eine Filiale...



Die nächste wäre wohl die in Deizisau nähe Stuttgart.


----------



## foreigner (28. Dezember 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber das Blau war ja nicht die Idee von Carver. Wo sind denn jetzt die ganzen Leute, die für blau gestimmt haben?



Die sehen keinen Grund noch viel herum zu diskutieren, sondern werden einfach nur noch in den Laden gehen und kaufen. 

Rakete brauch ich immer noch nicht. Kann weggelassen werden. Wobei man´s in der Dreckflugschneise eh nicht sieht.

Finde die Varianten recht gelungen. Leider gibt´s kein Rad für 3000. Da hätte ich dann vielleicht nochmal überlegt. Als wesentlichen Unterschied zum ICB 2 vor allem einen hochwertigeren, potenteren Dämpfer (CCDB Air, Bos Void) und XT/ XTR, da hätte ich eventuell noch zugegriffen. So wird´s das 2er.
Insgesamt für mich ein sehr, sehr gelungenes Ergebnis der ganzen Aktion und hoffenlich so schnell wie möglich bei mir daheim.

Ich will neue Prototyp- Bilder (auch mir der Farbe) sehen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (28. Dezember 2012)

Liebe Admins, wann hört denn der "ich habe ein carver mitentwickelt" wahsinn endlich mal wieder auf ?
frohes neues jahr
dieter


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Leute aus Düren wieder mehr Rad fahren....


G.


----------



## warp4 (28. Dezember 2012)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> Liebe Admins, wann hört denn der "ich habe ein carver mitentwickelt" wahsinn endlich mal wieder auf ?
> frohes neues jahr
> dieter



Lies doch einfach was Anderes. Gibt ja genug Auswahl.
Oder beherzige den Ratschlag über mir...

Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## Daniöl (28. Dezember 2012)

Gut, für alle Bayern ist das halt schon ätzend...
Kein einziger XXL hier.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Dezember 2012)

Daniöl schrieb:


> Gut, für alle Bayern ist das halt schon ätzend...
> Kein einziger XXL hier.


Das geht allen Brandenburgern, Mecklenburgern und vielen Niedersachsen auch nicht viel anders.


----------



## MirkoR (28. Dezember 2012)

Genau ich müsste auch 250km fahren nach Hamburg!  
Aber RAW wird ja versendet!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich darf mich auch erstmal ne Stunde ins Auto setzen  Ist nunmal so.


----------



## MirkoR (28. Dezember 2012)

Ne Stunde?!  Da muss ich aber alles geben auf der Bahn! ;-)


----------



## Erdbomber (28. Dezember 2012)

BOS im "Top" Modell? Ganz erlich, wie kommt man auf sowas? Mein Beileid schon mal an die die sich damit rumschlagen werden.


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2012)

Da hab ich wohl Glück das Paderborn von Bielefeld nur ne knappe halbe Stunde liegt, über die A 33. Ich werde auch ausgiebig Probe fahren gehen und hoffe auf noch nen Bikeparktermin, in Winterberg Sauerland, mit den Boliden um mich besser entscheiden zu können. 

Guten Rutsch in neue Bikejahr Jungs!
Jörg aus Bielefeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. Dezember 2012)

Wie über die Preise gibt es keine Abstimmung?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Dezember 2012)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wie über die Preise gibt es keine Abstimmung?



Gabs doch schon für das ICB02


----------



## darky (28. Dezember 2012)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> kann noch mal einer was zur blauen Wippe beim framekit sagen? Kommt der Rahmen jetzt wirklich nur silber mit blau, nicht doch mit sw Wippe? Müssen jetzt alle die das Framekit nehmen würden mit dieser grellen Wippe leben, wo keine andere Farbe zu passt, ohne daß es nach Eloxwahn oder Harlekin aussieht? Wer denkt sich denn so was aus? Da war doch bei der Farbauswahl auch nie die Rede von u das Messebike sah doch mit der silbernen bzw schwarzen Wippe/ Ausfallenden doch super aus. Da kann dann jeder mit seiner persöhnlichen Eloxfarbe seinen Eigenaufbau noch tunen. Möchte doch nicht jeder den blanken Raw Rahmen. Ja, ich reite immer auf der Wippenfarbe rum. Ich hätte den Rahmen gern genommen. Aber ich lasse nicht noch für zig Euros umeloxieren...wirklich schade. Der Rest ist super gelungen.



 @nuts @Basti.Tegtmeier Könnt ihr dazu noch was offizielles sagen? Aus dem Newsbeitrag wird es nicht 100% ersichtlich, das die 3 Framekit Varianten auch gleich die 3 Farbvarianten der Komplettbikemodelle sind. 
Silber mit schwarze Wippe als Framekit wäre echt ein Traum!


----------



## nuts (28. Dezember 2012)

darky schrieb:


> Könnt ihr dazu noch was offizielles sagen? Aus dem Newsbeitrag wird es nicht 100% ersichtlich, das die 3 Framekit Varianten auch gleich die 3 Farbvarianten der Komplettbikemodelle sind.
> Silber mit schwarze Wippe als Framekit wäre echt ein Traum!



Ja, der Rahmen wird in den drei Farbvarianten, wie sie bei den Komplettbikes verwendet werden, erhältlich sein. Die Community hat einen Rahmen entschieden (Blau mit schwarz), die Carver Jungs durften sich die anderen ausdenken. Ihre Wahl waren: Silber mit blauen Details, und Titan mit roten Details. 

Warum die sich so etwas ausdenken? 

Weil es zu der Ausstattung passt (siehe SR Suntour weiß + blau, siehe BOS mit roten Elox-Teilen); weil es zur angesprochenen Kundschaft passt (teurer Rahmen = keine farbigen Experimente, sondern dezent edel); weil es alles sicher zu handelnde Farben sind (silber, titan, rot, blau), und weil Blau und Rot doch mit einigen Teilen kompatibel ist.

Ob das nach Eloxwahn aussieht, hängt denke ich noch maßgeblich von den anderen verwendeten Teilen ab, oder nicht?


----------



## lll13 (28. Dezember 2012)

sieht sehr gut aus, jedoch fast gleich wie die Ramen von den Cube Hanzz


----------



## Pintie (28. Dezember 2012)

lll13 schrieb:


> *sieht sehr gut aus*, jedoch fast gleich wie die Ramen von den Cube Hanzz


Ist das jetzt mit oder ohne Ironie? 
weil ich da jetzt nicht finde das das ähnlich ist. und es passen halt wirklich viele Parts nicht so dazu.


----------



## Themeankitty (28. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist das jetzt eig. mit der Kettenführung am ICB 2 ?
Ich weis ja das die SLX Shadow Plus hat, aber kommt da nun noch eine fest montierte Kettenführung dran ?


----------



## benzinkanister (28. Dezember 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt eig. mit der Kettenfühtrung am ICB 2 ?
> Ich weis ja das die SLX Shadow Plus hat, aber kommt da nun noch eine fest montierte Kettenführung dran ?



ja, so weit ich weiss die hier:

http://www.e13components.com/product_trsd_dmb.html

gruß


----------



## Themeankitty (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (28. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> weil es zur angesprochenen Kundschaft passt (teurer Rahmen = keine farbigen Experimente, sondern dezent edel); weil es alles sicher zu handelnde Farben sind (silber, titan, rot, blau), und weil Blau und Rot doch mit einigen Teilen kompatibel ist.




keine farbigen Experimente?? dezent edel?? 
was ist denn blau-elox? Dezent edel wäre Rahmen in schwarz-elox mit kleinen selbstgewählten elox Teilen oder silber/poliert mit schwarzer Wippe gewesen + edlen Teilen. Ne BOS macht das Rad nicht dezent edel. Und ewig stört die Wippe...Denk es zählen am Ende die Verkaufszahlen? Auch das Rahmenset könnte großen Anteil daran haben.


----------



## messias (28. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du nicht einfach mal einsehen, dass Designs und Farben Geschmackssache sind? Dein Geschmack sind die gewählten Farben offensichtlich nicht, das wissen wir nun. Aber das ist deine persönlich Meinung. Die Jungs von Carver haben eine andere. Nimm es einfach zur Kenntnis und versuch nicht deine Meinung hier zur allgemeingültigen Tatsache zu erheben.


----------



## Sun_dancer (29. Dezember 2012)

messias schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach mal einsehen, dass Designs und Farben Geschmackssache sind? Dein Geschmack sind die gewählten Farben offensichtlich nicht, das wissen wir nun. Aber das ist deine persönlich Meinung. Die Jungs von Carver haben eine andere. Nimm es einfach zur Kenntnis und versuch nicht deine Meinung hier zur allgemeingültigen Tatsache zu erheben.



100% agree


----------



## Phil21886 (29. Dezember 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> [Klugscheiss]
> 
> Watt ist gleich Leistung
> 
> ...



......Wenn du schon Klugschei$$t, dann mach es aber auch richtig.....

[Superklugscheiss]
Leistung ist gleich Drehmoment*Drehzahl*2*pi
Drehmoment ist Kraft mal Hebelarm. 

Watt ist nicht gleich Leistung...
...Watt ist die Einheit der Leistung

....gefährliches Halbwissen


----------



## Phil21886 (29. Dezember 2012)

[geht weiter]
Ob *Viel Watt = Schnell* kommt auf die das Verhältnis von Drehmoment und Drehzahl an und hängt damit bei gleicher Leistung von der Übersetzung ab (Drehmoment-Drehzahl-Wandlung und so)

Das mit der Übersetzungsbandbreite von XX1 vs. 2x10 wurde hier aber schon oft diskutiert...


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2012)

Phil21886 schrieb:


> [geht weiter]
> Ob *Viel Watt = Schnell* kommt auf die das Verhältnis von Drehmoment und Drehzahl an und hängt damit bei gleicher Leistung von der Übersetzung ab (Drehmoment-Drehzahl-Wandlung und so)
> 
> Das mit der Übersetzungsbandbreite von XX1 vs. 2x10 wurde hier aber schon oft diskutiert...



Im Normalfall kann man sagen das zur ner normalen 2x10 bei der xx1 ein Gang  am unteren oder oberen Ende fehlt. Außer man ist wie ich vorher 22/38 vorne gefahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2012)

hat die blaue oder die rote wippe mehr watt???


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hat die blaue oder die rote wippe mehr watt???



Müßte man mal in der Ostsee bei Ebbe überprüfen

G.


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Müßte man mal in der Ostsee bei Ebbe überprüfen
> 
> G.



Nee, an WATTenmeer, und das ist die Nordsee...Auch hier jede Menge Halwissen, tsts


----------



## zoomer (29. Dezember 2012)

Phil21886 schrieb:


> [geht weiter]
> Ob *Viel Watt = Schnell* kommt auf die das Verhältnis von Drehmoment und Drehzahl an und hängt damit bei gleicher Leistung von der Übersetzung ab (Drehmoment-Drehzahl-Wandlung und so)



Totaler Quatsch !

Wenn ich schnell sein will und viele Fahrtwiderstände überwinden will
brauche ich viel Leistung, fertig.
Egal ob durch viel Kraft und wenig Drehzahl oder umgekehrt.

Wie das mit Watt und Leistung gemeint war hätte man auch herauslesen
können wenn man gewollt hätte.
Dann lieber Halbwissen als den Überblick zu verlieren.


----------



## Kharne (29. Dezember 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hat die blaue oder die rote wippe mehr watt???



Die Orks müssens wissen:
"Rot ist schnellaaaa!!"


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Nee, an WATTenmeer, und das ist die Nordsee...Auch hier jede Menge Halwissen, tsts



Das war kein Halbwissen, das war jede Menge Nichtwissen
Wieder was gelernt im Forum

G.


----------



## Phil21886 (29. Dezember 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch !
> 
> Wenn ich schnell sein will und viele Fahrtwiderstände überwinden will
> brauche ich viel Leistung, fertig.
> ...



Wenn du nochmal drüber nachdenkst, wirst du feststellen dass es kein Quatsch ist sondern simple Berechnungen der Antriebstechnik. 

Die Drehmomentenanforderung am angetriebenen Rad (zum Beibehalten der Fahrgeschwindigkeit und der zugehörigen Raddrehzahl) kann übrigens aus den Fahrwiderständen - in der horizontalen Kräftebilanz - berechnet werden. 
Das wird normalerweise mit dem Reifenhalbmesser gemacht 

Das ist dann allerdings eine Kombination aus Fahrdynamik und Antriebstechnik.


----------



## NoIdea (29. Dezember 2012)

Was würdet ihr denn einem Käufer des ICB01 empfehlen, welche Teile er über kurz oder lang eupgraden sollte?

Bytw: Hat das ICB01 eine Kettenführung Ich kann in den Specs keine entdecken. Die würde ich mir dann zum Bike dazu kaufen.


----------



## veraono (29. Dezember 2012)

Upgraden würd ich vermutl. irgendwann das Deore Zeugs, zumindest die Shifter (aber eher aus psychologischen Gründen) und halt Verschleißteile. 
Ansonsten macht billigere Bike-Version kaufen und dann upgraden an Teilen wie z.B. Cockpit oder Laufrädern in meinen Augen eher wenig Sinn (sofern nix kaputt ist), da die hochwertigeren Teile im Aftermarket verhältnismäßig teuer sind und der Erlös für deine billigeren gebrauchten Teile auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt überschaubar ist.

Aber wolltest _du _nicht ohnehin ein buntes Design?


----------



## p00nage (29. Dezember 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Upgraden würd ich vermutl. das Deore Zeugs, zumindest die Shifter (aber eher aus psychologischen Gründen) und halt Verschleißteile.
> Ansonsten macht billigere Version kaufen und dann upgraden an Teilen wie z.B. Cockpit oder Laufrädern in meinen Augen eher wenig Sinn (sofern nix kaputt ist), da die Teile im Aftermarket verhältnissmäßig teuer sind und der Erlös für gebrauchte Einsteigerversionen der Teile auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt überschaubar.
> Aber wolltest _du _nicht ohnehin ein buntes Design?



wenn ich schon überleg fast alles auszutauschen würde ich gleich das "hochwertigere" nehmen, alles andere rechnet sich doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (29. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> wenn ich schon überleg fast alles auszutauschen würde ich gleich das "hochwertigere" nehmen, alles andere rechnet sich doch nicht.


Eben genau Das, aber ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass er plant gleich alles zu tauschen.


----------



## NoIdea (29. Dezember 2012)

Richtig.
Mich würde halt nu interessieren, was generell als must-have-upgrade angesehen wird.

Aber bezüglich der Kettenführung... Ist bei der 01 nun eine Dabei


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Dezember 2012)

http://up.picr.de/12946366ng.pdf

Wer Fehler findet, mag diese gern benennen.

Nachdem sich die gesamte Diskussion scheinbar in den Kommentar zu dem Newsbeitrag verlagert hat, stelle ich meine Tabelle auch hier ein. Auch in der unberechtigten Hoffnung, eine Rückmeldung von Carver zu bekommen. 

Ein Gewicht von 13,5 kg für das ICB02 ist m.E. nicht drin.

Das 02 wird nicht tubeless verkauft, bei Umrüstung sind hier 200g an den Rädern zu holen. 

Wieviel die Abdeckungen am Rahmen wiegen, werden kann nur Carver mitteilen. Da könnten nochmal 100g stecken.

Gewicht der SLX-Kurbel mit Innenlager habe ich nirgends gefunden. Ist aber gemäßigt geschätzt.

Wer andere Daten findet bitte mit Link Auf die Anbieterseite posten.

Austausch gegen XT bringt in der neuesten Generation fast nichts mehr außer Kosten.

Carverboys wie kommt Ihr auf 13,5 kg ohne Pedale?


----------



## KainerM (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht alles durchgelesen, wei mich die ganze Teile-Disku niht sonderlich interessiert. Aber eine Frage habe ich dann doch: Kann man das ICB auch in Ö kaufen? So wie ich das sehe vertreibt Carver ja rein über Fahrrad XL, und die wiederum nur in Deutschland.

Weil ich find das ICB 02 schon recht interessant, unabhängig davon obs jetzt 13,5 oder 14,5 kg hat...

mfg


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin zwar nicht Carver aber ich habe gerade ne kleine Entäuschung mit dem Votec erlebt was das Gewicht angeht. Da wird gern mal *schön geschrieben.

Ca. 13,5 kg. Es ist nur der S Rahmen der ohne Pedale daher kommt, das ist mal sicher! Jetzt rechne mal noch 200g Ungenauigkeiten (ca.) dazu und du hast fast das exakte Gewicht.

Ich rechne für mich mal so: für XXL Rahmen

13,5 kg S Rahmen + Aufschlag zum XXl ca. 250g+400 g Pedale+200 g (Ca.)

Macht zusammen ca.14,35kg   Trailgewicht, das ist im Vergleich zu anderen Superenduros echt gut

Jetzt ziehst ich persönlich 200 g für Tublessready Kit ab statt der Schläuche, 18g leichte harte Kunstkorkgriffe statt Schraubgriffe geklebt(-100g), 2 x Conti MK2 Protektion drauf -160g

macht nur noch Topgewicht für XXL von 13,89 KG
*


----------



## Mecka-Joe (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach die Trinkblase immer halbvoll da spar ich immer 750 g.

Gruß und ein gewichtfreies neues Jahr.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> Ich mach die Trinkblase immer halbvoll da spar ich immer 750 g.
> 
> Gruß und ein gewichtfreies neues Jahr.



Ich mach sie lieber voll und trink gleich nach dem Losfahren die Hälfte weg
So, ich hab jetzt beschlossen, wenn meins aufgebaut ist, es nicht zu wiegen

G.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal warten bis die Rahmen fertig sind, dann Bilder und Gewicht checken. 

Noch besser wäre es natürlich, sich die Rahmen und Bikes vor Ort anzugucken/probezufahren.

Vorher mach ich mir noch überhaupt keinen Kopf über Gewicht und ob Framekit oder Komplettset. Gewichtsberechnungen hin & her, ich denke einige sollten mal aufhören jedesmal das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen. Wegen paar Gramm mehr mache zumindest ich nicht abhängig davon ob gekauft wird oder nicht... aber wenn wir schon dabei sind, wann kommt der Carbon-Rahmen?


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Carver aber ich habe gerade ne kleine Entäuschung mit dem Votec erlebt was das Gewicht angeht. Da wird gern mal *schön geschrieben.
> 
> Ca. 13,5 kg. Es ist nur der S Rahmen der ohne Pedale daher kommt, das ist mal sicher! Jetzt rechne mal noch 200g Ungenauigkeiten (ca.) dazu und du hast fast das exakte Gewicht.
> 
> ...



Dann machst du aber mit dem Gewicht schön schreiben weiter ;-) Die PDF ist ja mmn sogar noch "schön" gerechnet. Ich finde es halt schlecht wenn Gewichte schön gerechnet werden. Zb mein Selle Sattel ist zb 10% schwerer als Angegeben. Warum gibt man nicht gleich die Realen Gewichte an, die sind doch eh Fakt und kann jeder überprüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Besenstrich (30. Dezember 2012)

Gratulation, tolle Räder!

Einzig das Gewicht des IBC02 ist ja wohl
sehr positiv gerechnet.
Der Rahmen wiegt dann ja deutlich unter 3kg,
und das mit Dämpfer!
Schwerer wie mein NomadC, Respekt!
Denke mal in L werden fast 15kg rauskommen.
Trotzdem geile Bikes.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie sich aus der Tabelle ergibt, ist beim Gewicht nur bei Wechsel auf XTR/XO & Co. und Titanschrauben etc. noch etwas rauszuholen. Will ich für mich aber nicht, da mir dann die laufenden Kosten wie für den Antrieb oder ein geschrottetes Schaltwerk zu hoch werden (> 4000km/p.a.).

Wie bereits ausgeführt, bringt ein - früher sinnvollerer - Wechsel auf XT echt keinen gravierenden Vorteil mehr. Ein Rad in dieser Qualitätsstufe wiegt halt so viel, d.h. 14,1 kg plus Pedale. Ob Carver dies nicht ausrechnen kann oder weiter Nebelkerzen werfen will, mag ich nicht mehr überdenken. Ich finde die Äußerungen von Ingenieuren, man könne zurzeit nur schätzen bis das Rahmengewicht da ist, na, sagen wir einmal sehr freundlich, "enttäuschend". Es liegen alle Werte vor! 

Ich werde daher aus dem Gewicht kein Dogma machen und mich danach richten, ob ich so ein Rad möchte oder nicht. Die versprochenen Allmountain-Gene sind aber wohl vollständig rezessiv. 

Läuft wohl auf zwei neue Räder hinaus.  /


----------



## Kharne (30. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> http://up.picr.de/12946366ng.pdf
> 
> Wer Fehler findet, mag diese gern benennen.



Steuersatz eher 150-200 Gramm
Kurbel: Die XT Kurbel wiegt ja schon über 750 Gramm, ohne Innenlager, dafür 
kommen nochmal 100-150 Gramm drauf. Also hier eher ~900 Gramm
e.13 TRS+: Hier unter Gewichten steht sie mit 150 Gramm
Bei den Reifen kann man auch nochmal locker 100 Gramm/Stück draufrechnen.
Die Schwalbe SV 13 wiegen ~300 Gramm, ~200 Gramm wären die 14er ;-)

Macht 100+160+~40+200+200=700 Gramm mehr, womit wir bei ~15 Kilo für 
Rahmengröße S wären. 
Ich persönlich würde da ja noch 5% Gewichtsschwankung bei den einzelnen 
Teilen draufrechnen.


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Steuersatz eher 150-200 Gramm
> Kurbel: Die XT Kurbel wiegt ja schon über 750 Gramm, ohne Innenlager, dafür
> kommen nochmal 100-150 Gramm drauf. Also hier eher ~900 Gramm
> e.13 TRS+: Hier unter Gewichten steht sie mit 150 Gramm
> ...


Also die SV13 F wiegen 190g/st also passt das denk ich schon, 300g /st wäre schon sehr schwer


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2012)

Schönrechnen neee ist schon realistisch und mit erfahrung belegt. Also einfach abwartenich denke aber das ich das Rad auf knappe 14 kg robust trailtunen kann ohne Einbußen bei der Stabilität zu habenDei Durchschnitts- Enduros liegen im Schnitt in meiner Größe XL bei eher 15 kg also was solls........



p00nage schrieb:


> Dann machst du aber mit dem Gewicht schön schreiben weiter ;-) Die PDF ist ja mmn sogar noch "schön" gerechnet. Ich finde es halt schlecht wenn Gewichte schön gerechnet werden. Zb mein Selle Sattel ist zb 10% schwerer als Angegeben. Warum gibt man nicht gleich die Realen Gewichte an, die sind doch eh Fakt und kann jeder überprüfen.


----------



## Kharne (30. Dezember 2012)

Moment ich war bei den SV13 D , gut sind wir also bei 14,8 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Dezember 2012)

Die SV13 mit 190 sind sicher. Habe gerade zwei gewogen = 189 und 192.

Bei den Angaben habe ich meist die Daten von Bike24.de genommen, da die netterweise jedem Artikel ein Datenblatt beifügen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich werde daher aus dem Gewicht kein Dogma machen und mich danach richten, ob ich so ein Rad möchte oder nicht. Die versprochenen Allmountain-Gene sind aber wohl vollständig rezessiv.



Wenn ich wegen 500g etwas nicht mehr AM fähig nennen würde, dann würd ich net schreiben das ich das Gewicht nicht zum Dogma machen will

G.


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Schönrechnen neee Abwartenich denke aber das ich das Rad auf knappe 14 kg robust trailtunen kann ohne Einbußen bei der Stabilität zu haben



Ich ich denke eben nicht. Klar mein Rahmen ist 500-1000g (je nachdem was in den ca. 3000g Rahmengewicht beinhaltet ist)  schwerer dafür sonst ganz leicht aufgebaut und Lande bei 13,9kg. Mein Rahmen hat 3,9kg inkl. Steuersatz Schalthülle Dämpfer und x-12 Achse.


----------



## Kharne (30. Dezember 2012)

Tubeless: -400 Gramm

Ansonsten wirds verdammt teuer, da noch Gewicht abzuspecken, ausserdem müssen die Pedale noch drauf.

PS: Shimano HG 54 gehört zur Deore Gruppe ;-)


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie nimmst du 400g runter wenn Schläuche inkl ventile nur ~380g wiegen ^^
Würde da eher mit 300g wenn überhaupt rechnen.


----------



## Kharne (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte noch keinen Schwalve Schlauch/Reifen in der Hand, der sein verprochenes Gewicht gehalten hat ;-)


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch keinen Schwalve Schlauch/Reifen in der Hand, der sein verprochenes Gewicht gehalten hat ;-)



Dann schau mal in die Gewichtsdatenbank da sind die Schläuche zu finden. http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-2093/schwalbe-schlauch-av-13


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn ich wegen 500g etwas nicht mehr AM fähig nennen würde, dann würd ich net schreiben das ich das Gewicht nicht zum Dogma machen will



Nee, is eher wie nach dem 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag: wenn ich schon zwei Kilo drauf hab kann ich am 2. auch noch weiter essen. 

Meine Vorstellung von AM endet bei 13 kg. Alles darüber ist was anderes.

Nicht besser oder schlechter, sondern anders. Dann muss aber auch was anderes können. Das ICB würde ich daher mit 170 fahren wollen und sogar über diese Schienbein mordenden Nagelpedale nachdenken.

Alles wird gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Nee, is eher wie nach dem 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag: wenn ich schon zwei Kilo drauf hab kann ich am 2. auch noch weiter essen.
> 
> Meine Vorstellung von AM endet bei 13 kg. Alles darüber ist was anderes.
> 
> ...



Ob 13 oder 14 spielt für mich jetzt keine Rolle, dazu bin ich zu wenig in den großen Bergen unterwegs....und in meinen kleinen Bergen bei mir, wäre beides ein top "AM" Gewicht. 

G..


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Nee, is eher wie nach dem 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag: wenn ich schon zwei Kilo drauf hab kann ich am 2. auch noch weiter essen.
> 
> Meine Vorstellung von AM endet bei 13 kg. Alles darüber ist was anderes.
> 
> ...



Sub 13 haben aber die wenigsten Bike´s die als AM eingeordnet werden. Vorallem wenn du ne Reverb etc dran hast. Ich hab auch am Gewicht an sich nichts auszusetzen, nur es wird in meinen Augen nen falsches Gewicht angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Dezember 2012)

Für mich wurde das Rad interessant(er) als es hieß es wird unter 14kg haben - weil ich eben auch viel Touren fahre. Irgendwann lag die Schätzung mal bei 13,6kg anhand des Prototyps mit XTR & Co (13,6kg) der noch einen etwas schwereren Rahmen haben soll als die Serie (sind z.B. die Kettenstreben ganz anders), so dass das Mehrgewicht bei den Serienkomponenten wieder reinzuholen wäre. Nun liegt die Schätzung bei 13,5kg. Ich bin auch skeptisch,  jedes Gramm unter 14kg ist für mich "nice to have" (bei einem 2500 eur rad). Und ich werde das gesamte Rad auch an die Waage hängen (samt Angabe der Rahmengröße) und das hier in der Gewichte Datenbank veröffentlichen. Aber vielleicht sollte das auch irgendwann einfach Carver machen.  Ich geh für mich jedenfalls von M als Vergleich aus.

@ Haardtfahrer

Ich denke bei deiner Aufschlüsselung ist das Thema "Kabelage" /Jagwire und beim Rahmen (Steuersatz, Ausfallenden, Hinterachse, Kabelführung Unterrohr, Schutz - Kettenstrebe) wirklich der Punkt was denn nun bei den "3000g +/- 5%" mit drin ist.

Vorne hast du eine 180er Scheibe in deiner Aufstellung > 200er
Gewicht Felgenband ist bei den 1699g der Laufräder evtl. schon dabei ?

Auch wenns kleinvieh ist, ich fahre davon ab auch 130g Schläuche statt den 190g und eher leichte Griffe und habe damit keine Probleme.

Was die Verschleisskosten betrifft seh ich das übrigens genauso wie du , daher ist SLX für mich optimal.

P.S. Man müsste echt mal mit dem ICB 01 vergleichen...


----------



## nuts (30. Dezember 2012)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn einem Käufer des ICB01 empfehlen, welche Teile er über kurz oder lang eupgraden sollte?
> 
> Bytw: Hat das ICB01 eine Kettenführung Ich kann in den Specs keine entdecken. Die würde ich mir dann zum Bike dazu kaufen.



Hi,

am ICB01 ist keine Kettenführung spezifiziert, aber das Trail-Schaltwerk bleibt erhalten. Je nach Einsatz wäre ein kettenführung aber natürlich ein sinnvolles Upgrade. Ansonsten ist das ICB01 schon vollwertig verwendbar, je nach Vorliebe kann aber beispielsweise am Cockpit, an der Bremse oder am Laufrad noch getunt werden.

Grüße,

Stefanus


----------



## NoIdea (30. Dezember 2012)

Endlich mal ne brauchbare Antwort von jemanden
Danke Nuts!


----------



## freetourer (30. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Meine Vorstellung von AM endet bei 13 kg. Alles darüber ist was anderes.
> 
> ...



oh - und was machst du, wenn an deiem auf 12,95kg getunten AM ein wenig Schlamm hängen bleibt? 

Ist ja dann plötzlich kein AM mehr möglich


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Dezember 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> oh - und was machst du, wenn an deiem auf 12,95kg getunten AM ein wenig Schlamm hängen bleibt?
> 
> Ist ja dann plötzlich kein AM mehr möglich



Willst Du damit andeuten, man könne auch Rad fahren, wenn der Boden feucht ist?


----------



## freetourer (30. Dezember 2012)

das auch.

vor allem aber ist es relativ unsinnig eine feste grenze x für bikekategorien festzulegen.

o.k. - anderer Ansatz:

Ich tune mein AM durch leichte Teile und tubeless auf unter 13 kg.

Leider erleide ich auf Tour einen Platten und muss einen Schlauch in den Reifen ziehen - und Schwups wiegt mein Bike etwas mehr als 13kg.

Was mache ich nun ? - AM ist ja nicht mehr möglich.  

Suche ich jetzt nach einem Alternativ-Weg nach Hause, der nur bergab führt? - Wird wohl das Beste sein.

Auf der nicht zu schweren Abfahrt komme ich etwas ins Grübeln - die 200g an Schlauch habe ich ja vorher schon im Rucksack mitgeschleppt. Komischerweise ging es damit doch ganz gut bergauf. - Wird wohl daran liegen, dass das Bike da noch unter 13kg wog.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Dezember 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> das auch.
> 
> vor allem aber ist es relativ unsinnig eine feste grenze x für bikekategorien festzulegen.
> 
> ...



Deine Denkweise ist mir zu kategorisch und für so ein Forum zu sehr auf Krawall gebürstet. 

Nach meiner Auffassung wirkt sich das Gewicht - neben den anderen Faktoren, wie zum Beispiel auch die Verteilung innerhalb des Rades - maßgeblich auf die mögliche Fahrweise aus. Mit einem leichteren Rad kann ich dynamische Fahrmanöver einfacher einleiten und hoffentlich auch vollenden.

Auf kurzen Tagestouren wirkt sich das Gewicht auch nicht so stark aus, auch nicht hier bei uns im Mittelgebirge (Pfälzerwald), über 40km aber schon. Und: ja, ich habe schon ordentlich Schmackes in den Beinen. 

Ist aber müßig, hier über die Kategorien zu streiten. Das ICB hätte bei mir eine Daseinsberechtigung, aber leider nicht wie erhofft (Allmountaingene - was immer das sein mag, aber Erwartungen weckte). 

Alles in allem wiegt das Ding aber insgesamt so viel wie mein 2009er Ghost AMR+, allerdings mit gepimten Felgen. Ist also kein Wert, für den man sich schämen muss oder der verheimlicht werden müsste.


----------



## freetourer (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi.

Kategorische Denkweise sieht für mich so aus:



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Meine Vorstellung von AM endet bei 13 kg. Alles darüber ist was anderes.
> 
> ...



Ich will Dir da ja gerne folgen - aber hast Du denn keine Antworten für meine 2 Beispiele parat?

Oder was entgegne ich jemandem, der sagt AM sei für ihn alle unter 28 lb 

Da sieht mein 12,95kg AM schon wieder schlecht aus...


----------



## vitaminc (30. Dezember 2012)

Was würden manche wohl ohne Grundsatzdiskussionen mit Ihrer Zeit anfangen 

Wenn das Carver ICB Bike 13-15kg je nach Konfiguration und Größe hat, dann ist doch alles in Butter. Das Ding soll immerhin was aushalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (30. Dezember 2012)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Was würden manche wohl ohne Grundsatzdiskussionen mit Ihrer Zeit anfangen
> 
> Wenn das Carver ICB Bike 13-15kg je nach Konfiguration und Größe hat, dann ist doch alles in Butter. Das Ding soll immerhin was aushalten!



wahrscheinlich Excel-Listen mit Teile-Gewichten anfertigen ....   

Bei Deinem 2. und 3. Satz bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir. Wenn es dann auch noch gut funktioniert ....

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf eine Probefahrt gespannt.

Btw.: Weiß eigentlich jemand wie lange Carver Garantie auf Fully-Rahmen gibt?


----------



## vx2200 (30. Dezember 2012)

Laut Website 10 Jahre auf jeden Rahmen und 3 Jahre Crash Replacement


----------



## Besenstrich (30. Dezember 2012)

15 kg für ein Enduro in dieser Preisklasse sind absolut in Ordnung. Mit jedem Gramm drunter wirds teuer, auch für ein Carver.


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

Besenstrich schrieb:


> 15 kg für ein Enduro in dieser Preisklasse sind absolut in Ordnung. Mit jedem Gramm drunter wirds teuer, auch für ein Carver.



Es geht halt drum das sie 13,5kg angeben ....


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Es geht halt drum das sie 13,5kg angeben ....



Wo ist das fix angegeben?

G.


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo ist das fix angegeben?
> 
> G.





> Das genaue Rahmengewicht fehlt noch, dann lässt sich exakter nachrechnen. Bisher schätzen wir die Gewichte, ohne Pedale, wie folgt:
> 
> ICB01: 14,5kg
> ICB02: 13,5kg
> ICB03:



Das Rahmengewicht wird sicherlich nicht +/- 1000g vom aktuellen abweichen. Ich wüsste halt gern wie man auf 13,5kg kommt. Ein User war ja so freundlich und hat ne PDF Liste angehängt wo man die Gewichte gut sieht. Das einzige Teil wo das Gewicht nicht 100% fix ist ist ja der Rahmen und so Große Abweichungen sind hier mmn nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

Das deckt sich aber nicht mit deiner Behauptung, die du ständig zu suggerieren versuchst, das irgendwer behauptet das das da fixe Gewicht ist.
Da steht geschätz und nichts Anderes

G.


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das deckt sich aber nicht mit deiner Behauptung, die du ständig zu suggerieren versuchst, das irgendwer behauptet das das da fixe Gewicht ist.
> Da steht geschätz und nichts Anderes
> 
> G.



Naja trotzdem muss man sich ja was überlegen um auf die geschätzten Gewichte zu bekommen. Aktuell sieht für mich zumindest damit aus das sie mit den geschätzten Gewichten ja schon werben und erfolg haben wenn man den ein oder anderen Post hier liest.  Mir gehts nicht drum das die Gewichte 100% stimmen, nur sollten solche offiziellen Aussagen zumindest realitätsnah sein. Falls ich da im unrecht bin und sie echt an die 13,5kg ran kommen endschuldige ich mich gern.

zb hier: 





crossboss schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Carver aber ich habe gerade ne kleine Entäuschung mit dem Votec erlebt was das Gewicht angeht. Da wird gern mal *schön geschrieben.
> 
> Ca. 13,5 kg. Es ist nur der S Rahmen der ohne Pedale daher kommt, das ist mal sicher! Jetzt rechne mal noch 200g Ungenauigkeiten (ca.) dazu und du hast fast das exakte Gewicht.
> 
> ...


13,89 kg in XXL mit Pedale


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Dezember 2012)

Hoffentlich kommen bald die ersten Muster damit ihr euch endlich echt Gewichte um die Ohren hauen könnt. Das Kaffeesatzlesen hier führt doch zu nix


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja trotzdem muss man sich ja was überlegen um auf die geschätzten Gewichte zu bekommen. Aktuell sieht für mich zumindest damit aus das sie mit den geschätzten Gewichten ja schon werben und erfolg haben wenn man den ein oder anderen Post hier liest.  Mir gehts nicht drum das die Gewichte 100% stimmen, nur sollten solche offiziellen Aussagen zumindest realitätsnah sein. Falls ich da im unrecht bin und sie echt an die 13,5kg ran kommen endschuldige ich mich gern.
> 
> zb hier:
> 13,89 kg in XXL mit Pedale



Eben, deswegen einfach abwarten, Tee trinken und evtl. danach lästern

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja trotzdem muss man sich ja was überlegen um auf die geschätzten Gewichte zu bekommen. Aktuell sieht für mich zumindest damit aus das sie mit den geschätzten Gewichten ja schon werben und erfolg haben wenn man den ein oder anderen Post hier liest. Mir gehts nicht drum das die Gewichte 100% stimmen, nur sollten solche offiziellen Aussagen zumindest realitätsnah sein. Falls ich da im unrecht bin und sie echt an die 13,5kg ran kommen endschuldige ich mich gern.


 

Die müssen das halt so machen wie es alle in der Bikebranche machen, sonst können Sie das Ding net verkaufen. Die erzählen doch alle Lügenmärchen, also passts wieder. 
-> kleinster Rahmen, keine Pedale, alle teile im unteren Gewichtstoleranzband und ne gutmütige Waage


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

Naja nur weil es die vielzahl so macht muss man es ja nicht so akzeptieren, es gibt durchaus auch Firmen die die "richtigen" Gewichte angeben ;-)


----------



## outfaced (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, wo kann man sich die finale Geometriedaten anschauen?

P.s. gefunden ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1272612


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Dezember 2012)

Nur Schätzungen, die finalen Daten gibt es erst, wenn die ersten Samplerahmen da sind.

Tschuldigung, könnt' ich mir nicht verkneifen!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2012)

Die werden immer Schätzungen bleiben, weils nie einer genau nachmessen wird und es auch da Toleranzen gibt

G.


----------



## crossboss (31. Dezember 2012)

Es ist schon ein janz heißes Thema an dem sich die Gemüter ja auch sehr wohlwollend erhitzen
Die Spritzigkeit des Bockes, zumindest wenn es mal nicht abwärts geht, hängt in erster linie eh vom LRS ab und da sind wir ganz gut aufgestellt, oder Jungs, 


*guten Rutsch Euch Männern von Flake!*
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milk (31. Dezember 2012)

Welche Gabelfarbewird eigentlich am IBC01 verbaut? 
Und werden die roten  Naben (Bei IBC01 und 02) eigentlich schwarz? Oder werden nur die Decals farblich nagepasst.
Sorry falls es schon irgendwo erwähnt wurde. Hab nur gerade nichts finden können.

matthias


----------



## warp4 (31. Dezember 2012)

milk schrieb:


> Welche Gabelfarbewird eigentlich am IBC01 verbaut?
> Und werden die roten  Naben (Bei IBC01 und 02) eigentlich schwarz? Oder werden nur die Decals farblich nagepasst.
> Sorry falls es schon irgendwo erwähnt wurde. Hab nur gerade nichts finden können.
> 
> matthias



Hm, eine endgültige Aussage gab es glaub ich noch nicht.
Stelle mir aber rote Naben am blauen ICB 02 :kotz: vor !
Ist mir aber auch egal, da RAW'n Chopped 

Wünsche Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes Neues Jahr !
Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Dezember 2012)

Hoffen wir mal dass das neue Jahr schnell so richtig gut wird


----------



## warp4 (31. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal dass das neue Jahr schnell so richtig gut wird



Jep !


----------



## NoIdea (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenns ein wenig off-topic ist: Guten Rutsch allerseits!


----------



## KATZenfreund (31. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mit OT ein gutes Neues Jahr für Alle! Hier und draußen auf der Gass'!


----------



## Crusi (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues


----------



## crossboss (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues Jahr und nen tolles ICB


----------



## foreigner (2. Januar 2013)

Auch allen ein frohes Neues !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen was am Duroluxdämpfer zur aftermarket-Version verändert wurde?
Habe mir ein Raw-Kit bestellt und den Dämpfer auch schon Daheim liegen...!
Danke und Gruß!
Basti


----------



## Tobias (5. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> http://up.picr.de/12946366ng.pdf
> 
> Wer Fehler findet, mag diese gern benennen.



Ganz allgemein zum Thema "reale Gewichte von Fahrradteilen" vielleicht noch interessant für die, die es nicht kennen:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/categories

Da gibt es auch die Angaben unabhängig von der Herstellerangabe!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Januar 2013)

Schon richtig, meine Aufstellung geht stets von den Herstellerangaben aus. 

Die meisten reißen dann nach oben aus, siehe Schwalbe, die sind mit ihren Angaben, die meist so bei 8-10 % über den Angaben liegen, unseriös, bei den IBEX glaube ich auch nicht an die 750g. Rock Shox mach die Lyrik meist ein paar Gramm leichter. 

Die Tabelle ist daher eine Schönrechnung auf Herstellerangaben. 

Es soll aber Hersteller geben, die kennen die genauen Angaben der Teilehersteller und die Angaben unter "Gewichte" und landen dennoch geschmeidige 700g - 900g unter der berechneten Aufstellung. 

Schätze ich mal.


----------



## cryptic. (5. Januar 2013)

Wie gut bekommt man Wippe und Ausfallenden denn wieder raw? Oder muss man das Eloxalmassaker überpulvern?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Januar 2013)

Normalerweise reicht ein ordentliches Bad in Rohrreiniger um die eloxalfarbe wieder runter zu kriegen. Wie genau müsste sich irgendwo im Forum finden lassen. Ich weiß zumindest dass man die dabei entstehenden Dämpfe besser nicht einatmen sollte


----------



## Pintie (5. Januar 2013)

Das mit Rohrreiniger (natriumhydroxid muss halt drin sein) geht schon... (Natronlauge pur geht auch).

Man sollte sich aber klar sein das man da nicht die Farbe entfernt sondern wirklich Material abträgt. 
Also Lagerpassungen abkleben usw. (was mit einem normalen Tape nicht gehen wird). 

sonst haben die Lager danach alle eine Wurf Passung. (also einfach Lager reinwerfen fällt dann selber in die Passung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (6. Januar 2013)

die eloxalschicht ist 25 Mikrometer dick! das macht selbst bei ner passung nix aus!
einfach unter freiem himmel in nen eimer mit rohrreiniger legen (1-2 esslöffel granulat) und nach 10 min mit ner bürste abbürsten das is wieder raw!


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

jaja.. das hab ich mir auch gedacht... theorie und praxis.... 
hab das schon mal probiert. und da hats mehr als die eloxalschicht abgetragen. oder die schicht war einfach dicker.

Wenn man vor hat es wieder zu eloxieren machts aber weniger aus.


----------



## Baschtimann (6. Januar 2013)

hab mein lenker enteloxiert aber nicht bachgemessen... selbst wenns 0,05 mm sind machts bei nem bike nix!
warum machts weniger wenn man wieder eloxiert? eloxal trägt nicht auf!


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> hab mein lenker enteloxiert aber nicht bachgemessen... selbst wenns 0,05 mm sind machts bei nem bike nix!
> warum machts weniger wenn man wieder eloxiert? eloxal trägt nicht auf!



Es geht ja auch nicht um Lenker oder andere einfache Teile, sondern um Lagerpassungen, da ist es mmn nicht so einfach.


----------



## MirkoR (6. Januar 2013)

Oxid wird gebildet es entsteht eine 5 bis 25 µm Schicht. Das ist bei Eisenoxid (Rost) doch auch so das es ne schöne dicke Kruste bildet!

lg mirko


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

Eloxieren baut schon auf. je nachdem wie lange man es ins Bad schmeißt. beim hart anodisieren baut man sogar richtig viel auf. Da bekommst dann lager gar nicht mehr rein wenns blöd läuft. (nicht das ich das nicht auch schon probiert hab )


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Januar 2013)

@nuts: 
Warum dümpelt dieser Thread eigentlich immer noch in den News rum? Sonst wurde doch alles zum ICB immer ins entsprechende Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## DocB (6. Januar 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> hab mein lenker enteloxiert aber nicht bachgemessen... selbst wenns 0,05 mm sind machts bei nem bike nix!
> warum machts weniger wenn man wieder eloxiert? eloxal trÃ¤gt nicht auf!


Lesen bildet:
"Beim Eloxieren oder auch Anodisieren wird â wie schon 
der Name sagt â die Ware in einem SÃ¤ure-Elektrolyten 
als Anode geschaltet und der dabei entstehende Sauerstoff 
wandelt das Aluminium an der OberflÃ¤che in Aluminium- 
Oxid um. Dabei wÃ¤chst die Schicht zu etwa 2/3 in das 
Material hinein und infolge des grÃ¶Ãeren Volumens der ge- 
bildeten Oxide zu 1/3 aus dem Material heraus. Dies ist 
bei PassmaÃen unbedingt zu beachten."
Quelle: http://www.assmus-metallveredelung.de/fileadmin/documents/pdf/verfahren-2012/assmus-Aluminium.pdf
Darin noch viele weitere, schÃ¶n prÃ¤sentierte ErklÃ¤rungen!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> hab mein lenker enteloxiert aber nicht bachgemessen... selbst wenns 0,05 mm sind machts bei nem bike nix!
> warum machts weniger wenn man wieder eloxiert? eloxal trägt nicht auf!



Wenn du die Lagerpassung 0,05mm vergrößerst kannst du das Lager darin hin und herbewegen...und das meine ich nicht nur wörtlich

G.


----------



## Sun_dancer (6. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn du die Lagerpassung 0,05mm vergrößerst kannst du das Lager darin hin und herbewegen...und das meine ich nicht nur wörtlich
> 
> G.



Korrekt, denn 0,05mm (5 Hundertstel mm) im Radius sind 0,1mm (ein Zehntel mm) im Durchmesser.
Das ist definitiv kein korrekter Lagersitz mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (6. Januar 2013)

Ab wann gibt´s die Bikes denn jetzt zu kaufen ?


----------



## TheMomentOfLive (6. Januar 2013)

Wird am 01er auch eine Kettenführung verbaut sein?


----------



## warp4 (7. Januar 2013)

TheMomentOfLive schrieb:


> Wird am 01er auch eine Kettenführung verbaut sein?



Ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt,sich 2 Minuten Zeit zu nehmen und diesen Thread zu durchsuchen ?? 

#304 

Bitte, gern geschehen....


----------



## Pilatus (7. Januar 2013)

und wie schwer wird denn jetzt der Rahmen?


----------



## Pintie (7. Januar 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und wie schwer wird denn jetzt der Rahmen?



brrrrzzzzzz


----------



## Sun_dancer (7. Januar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> brrrrzzzzzz


----------



## Chris_87 (8. Januar 2013)

Hi, wollte mal euren Rat einholen.
Ich werde mir denke ich das Icb02 zulegen (nur wegen der Ausstattung), nur weiß nicht ob mir die Farbe zusagt. Was hab ich da für Möglichkeiten?
Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen das enteloxieren bzw neu eloxieren bedingt geeignet ist wegen der Lager.

Hab da noch paar Ideen im Kopf, weiß nur nicht ob das so möglich ist:
- nur enteloxieren und die Lager auslassen (raw)
- Pulverbeschichtet (Mehr Gewicht? Oder evtl Rahmen vorbehandeln? Einfach über das eloxierte?)
- Neu eloxieren? 
-Lackieren wäre jetzt eher nicht meine Wahl

Was wäre die beste Alternative? Preislich auch betrachtet?

Danke schon für eure Hilfe.
Gruß, Chris


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Januar 2013)

Chris_87 schrieb:


> Hi, wollte mal euren Rat einholen.
> Ich werde mir denke ich das Icb02 zulegen (nur wegen der Ausstattung), nur weiß nicht ob mir die Farbe zusagt. Was hab ich da für Möglichkeiten?
> Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen das enteloxieren bzw neu eloxieren bedingt geeignet ist wegen der Lager.
> 
> ...



Zum neu eleoxieren muss das alte Eloxal erstmal runter, also chemisch oder auch mechanisch entfernt werden. Da hat dann auswirkungen auf die Lagersitze. Möglich dass es ein Betrieb hin kriegt die Lagersitze entweder ausreichend masshaltig hin zu bekommen. Aber garantieren wird dir das sicher keiner. 
Das einfachste dürfte Pulvern sein. Hierzu muss höchsten die Oberfläche aufgerauht (gestrahlt) werden und dann kommt das Pulver drüber. Bringt natürlich ca. 200g extra.

Von den Preisen her bin ich mir nicht sicher, da wäre wohl eine Variante in RAW (wie auch immer man da hin kommt) am günstigsten.


----------



## messias (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn du eine andere Farbe wilst, dann wirst du um das alte Eloxal zu entfernen (durch Beizen oder Strahlen) denn gerade auf den polierten FlÃ¤chen werden weder Lack noch Pulver richtig halten.
Die "beste" Alternative gibt es nicht, alle Verfahren haben Vor- und Nachteile. Dazu mÃ¼sste man wissen, was deine PrioritÃ¤ten sind und wie die Kiste ausehen soll.

Raw: haltbar, wenn dich Patina nicht stÃ¶rt
Eloxal: sehr haltbar, wenig Farbauswahl, kaum FlexibilitÃ¤t beim Design
Pulver: haltbar, groÃe Farbauswahl, wenig FlexibilitÃ¤t beim Design
Lack: nicht so haltbar, grÃ¶Ãte Farbauswahl, grÃ¶Ãte FlexibilitÃ¤t beim Design

Preise varieren sehr stark, je nachdem wie aufwÃ¤ndig das Design sein soll. Bei Pulver/Lack ab etwa 100â¬, Eloxal eher 200â¬. FÃ¼r Raw-Bearbeitung kannst du hier mal den Nutzer Khujand ansprechen.

EDITH: Lieutnant TierMutter war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_87 (8. Januar 2013)

Danke danke erstmal.

Also elox fällt dann ja eigentlich weg wegen der Lagerpassungen.

Bleibt raw oder Pulver.
Zu Raw: 
Rahmen mit Rohrreiniger behandeln. Wie verhindere ich das die Lager betroffen sind wegen der Passungen? Das Dekor (poliert und gestrahlt) bleibt ja bestehen und sieht evtl gar nicht so verkehrt aus. Sonst musste drüber gestrahlt werden richtig falls das nicht aussieht?

Pulver:
Kann ich den Rahmen auch von Hand vorbearbeiten damit die polierten Stellen rau sind und anschließend wir gestrahlt? So kann man die Lager einfach eloxiert lassen und der Rest wird gepulvert.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Januar 2013)

Chris_87 schrieb:


> Danke danke erstmal.
> 
> Also elox fällt dann ja eigentlich weg wegen der Lagerpassungen.
> 
> ...



Welchen Sinn sollte es haben eine Oberfläche von Hand (keine tolle Arbeit) anzurauhen, wenn sowieso gestrahlt wird? Nach dem Strahlen wird von der polierten Oberfläche nix mehr da sein


----------



## Chris_87 (8. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn sollte es haben eine Oberfläche von Hand (keine tolle Arbeit) anzurauhen, wenn sowieso gestrahlt wird? Nach dem Strahlen wird von der polierten Oberfläche nix mehr da sein



Wenn man es weiß macht es natürlich absolut keinen Sinn 
Danke


----------



## messias (8. Januar 2013)

Chris_87 schrieb:


> Zu Raw:
> Rahmen mit Rohrreiniger behandeln. Wie verhindere ich das die Lager betroffen sind wegen der Passungen? Das Dekor (poliert und gestrahlt) bleibt ja bestehen und sieht evtl gar nicht so verkehrt aus. Sonst musste drüber gestrahlt werden richtig falls das nicht aussieht?



Selber beizen mit Rohrreiniger würd ich tunlichst lassen. Selbst die Elox-Könner hier im Forum lassen davon die Finger, nicht nur wegen der Lagerpassungen sondern vor allem wegen der riesigen Menge an Lauge mit der man hantieren müsste um nen ganzen Rahmen zu beizen. Sowas hat im Haushalt nichts zu suchen.
Wenn beizen, dann nur bei Profis (die können ihn dann auch gleich wieder eloxieren), z.B. hier: http://www.easyelox.de/. In ihrer Galerie sieht man, dass sie schon einige Fully-Rahmen gemacht haben. Es geht also. Ob sie dir aber garantieren, dass deine Lagersitze danach noch maßhaltig sind, das weiß ich nicht. Den Bildern nach zu urteilen wird dort nichts abgedeckt. Sie müssens es also so steuern, dass das Material was beim Beizen verloren geht, beim Eloxieren wieder aufwächst. Beizen allein geht also vermutlich nichtmal. Aber du kannst ja mal anfragen.


----------



## zoomer (8. Januar 2013)

Kommt man überhaupt an die äusseren Lagerschalen um die Lager
"verlusstfrei" auspressen zu kommen ?

Ich würde davon abraten ein Rad oder Rahmen zu kaufen bei dem
die Farbe nicht gefällt.
Das hab ich schon zwei mal gemacht, man ärgert sich jahrelang
damit rum und es landet dann doch nie beim Lackierer/Eloxierer/
Pulverer ....


----------



## warp4 (8. Januar 2013)

Chris_87 schrieb:


> Hi, wollte mal euren Rat einholen.
> Ich werde mir denke ich das Icb02 zulegen (nur wegen der Ausstattung), nur weiß nicht ob mir die Farbe zusagt. Was hab ich da für Möglichkeiten?
> Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen das enteloxieren bzw neu eloxieren bedingt geeignet ist wegen der Lager.
> 
> ...



Hallo Chris,

vlt. ist ja doch ein Selbstaufbau in Wunschfarbe OHNE vorherige "Bastelarbeit" der bessere Weg ?
Wenn ja, und wenn Größe L für Dich passt, dann schau mal in den Thread *RAW'n Chopped - Erste Edition des Carver ICB ab sofort vorbestellbar!*
Da werden gerade 2 Rahmen angeboten...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_87 (8. Januar 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich würde davon abraten ein Rad oder Rahmen zu kaufen bei dem
> die Farbe nicht gefällt.
> Das hab ich schon zwei mal gemacht, man ärgert sich jahrelang
> damit rum und es landet dann doch nie beim Lackierer/Eloxierer/
> Pulverer ....






warp4 schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> vlt. ist ja doch ein Selbstaufbau in Wunschfarbe OHNE vorherige "Bastelarbeit" der bessere Weg ?
> Wenn ja, und wenn Größe L für Dich passt, dann schau mal in den Thread *RAW'n Chopped - Erste Edition des Carver ICB ab sofort vorbestellbar!*
> ...



Ja ihr habt wahrscheinlich Recht, aber:
-Für 2,5k bekomme ich ein super ausgestattetes Rad (Schmerzgrenze), für günstiger bekomme ich das selbst nicht aufgebaut.
-Die Austattung gefällt mir so gut, das ich sie bis auf kleine Ausnahmen auch so aufbauen würde

Beides Vor- und Nachteile. 

Danke Uwe, aber ich bin so ein "Zwerg" das S so gerade passt


----------



## warp4 (10. Januar 2013)

Chris_87 schrieb:


> Ja ihr habt wahrscheinlich Recht, aber:
> -Für 2,5k bekomme ich ein super ausgestattetes Rad (Schmerzgrenze), für günstiger bekomme ich das selbst nicht aufgebaut.
> -Die Austattung gefällt mir so gut, das ich sie bis auf kleine Ausnahmen auch so aufbauen würde
> 
> ...



Hallo Chris,

konnte ich ja nicht wissen 

Ich habe mich ursprünglich auch auf das fertige Bike "versteift" wegen der gelungenen Ausstattung zum fairen Preis. Die Farbe hat meine Planung dann über den Haufen geworfen...
Da ich aber einen vernünftigen LRS und ordentliche Bremsen vom jetzigen Rad übernehmen kann, hält sich der Aufpreis bei Selbstaufbau in Grenzen und so habe ich einen RAW'n Chopped bestellt.

Ich würde kein Rad fahren wollen, dessen Farbe mir überhaupt nicht zusagt. Und ich würde auch kein Komplettrad kaufen, zerlegen, umfärben und dann wieder zusammenschrauben. Dann lieber ein Frameset in passender Farbe und ein paar kleine Kompromisse beim Aufbau. Lässt sich ja nach und nach pimpen 
Wie gesagt. meine Einstellung !
Und vielleicht wird die Farbe ja richtig gut !? Muss man einfach mal abwarten...

 @nuts: bitte den Thread in "unser" Unterforum verschieben ! Sonst gehen wir hier noch irgendwann unter...
Danke 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Chris_87 (10. Januar 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Dann lieber ein Frameset in passender Farbe und ein paar kleine Kompromisse beim Aufbau. Lässt sich ja nach und nach pimpen
> Wie gesagt. meine Einstellung !
> Und vielleicht wird die Farbe ja richtig gut !? Muss man einfach mal abwarten..



Ja ich werd mein altes Rad verkaufen, davon lässt sich aber auch so nichts weiter verwenden. Das treibt den Preis in die Höhe. Aber vielleicht gefällt die Farbe auch.
Sonst steige ich irgendwann auf raw um denke ich. 
Danke euch für alle Tipps, werde wenns soweit ist evtl paar Telefonate führen müssen


----------



## kandyman (11. Januar 2013)

Gibt's jetzt schon den finalen Preis fürs 01er? Ich hab im Thread geschaut aber nix gefunden. Bei 1800 wär's eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## warp4 (12. Januar 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Gibt's jetzt schon den finalen Preis fürs 01er? Ich hab im Thread geschaut aber nix gefunden. Bei 1800 wär's eine Überlegung wert...



Nein.
Außer der auf Seite 1 genannten Spanne 1800 - 2000 (max) gibt es noch nichts Konkreteres. Sobald es auf der Carver Homepage bestellbar ist, werden finale Ausstattung und Preis(e) tatsächlich fix sein....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Januar 2013)

gibt es eigentlich schon einen termin, ab wann man das 02er (vor-)bestellen kann?
(top parts und geo - da sollte nimmer viel schief gehen... ... und schei$ auf die farbe, des ding muss einfach rangenommen werden!!!)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Januar 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich schon einen termin, ab wann man das 02er (vor-)bestellen kann?



Nehme die Anfrage gern auf, da mir das auch unter den Nägeln brennt! 

Die Räder kommen jetzt erst, wenn es draußen schon lange warm und trocken ist. Will jetzt nicht lange suchen, aber ich habe noch vom Beginn der Sache hier Februar/März im Gedächtnis.

Wenn ich ein z.B. Spezi will, muss ich jetzt entscheiden, genau wie bei anderen, die noch in Betracht kommen. Ich hab mich aber für das ICB02 entschieden und kann mich darauf einrichten, darauf zu warten.

Da sind aber zahlreiche Ankündigungen aus der Vergangenheit, die nicht mit Leben gefüllt wurden (User-Treffen, Termine für bestimmte Daten und Fakten, Rate- und Würfelspiele ...), die mir so ein komisches, ungutes Gefühl bereiten. 

Auf den Punkt gebracht, habe schlicht keinen Bock am Ende ohne Bock dazustehen, wenn die vorhandenen Räder verteilt werden. 

*Also (bitte): Wie und wann wird klargestellt, wann wie wo bestellt und dass auch geliefert wird?*


----------



## NoIdea (14. Januar 2013)

Eiei wie die hühner auf der stange ungeduld, dein name sei ibc-user!


----------



## Eisbein (15. Januar 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Eiei wie die hühner auf der stange ungeduld, dein name sei ibc-user!


dabei frag ich mich immer: Habt ihr nicht alle ein rad im Keller zustehen? Oder fährt das nicht mehr weil es ein vorjahresmodell ist?!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Januar 2013)

Um Deine Neugierde zu bedienen: Ja, ich zum Beispiel habe ein Rad, aber das ist abgefahren. Fertig, fast tot. Ich muss den kompletten Antrieb erneuern, Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service, alle Lager erneuern, die Schwinge ist abgewetzt vom Kettenschlag. Hat halt viel erlebt, der tapfere Bock. 

Jetzt kriegt er sein Gnadenbrot. Bis dahin wird er geritten, aber nicht geschunden! 

Ich hab da echt *dringenden *Bedarf, den ich nur nicht anderweitig decke, weil ich auf das ICB warte. April ist da schon die Hölle. 

Hab schon darüber nachgedacht, ein HT mit 150 aufzubauen, weiß aber nicht recht, ob ich an einem HT noch Spaß habe. Trial vllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (15. Januar 2013)

Ich finde die recht lange Wartezeit auch recht nervig und habe mir im November bereits ein Übergangsrad gekauft das ich zugunsten eines XT ICB _erleichtern_ werde


----------



## NoIdea (16. Januar 2013)

"lange wartezeit" finde ich hier echt nicht abgebracht. Sorry, wo hat man den sonst vom anfang bis ende die entstehung eines bikes mitgemacht? Die zeit, die es nun einmal braucht das ding zu entwickeln, die prouktion zu planen, die kapazitäten bereit zustellen und ebe. Dann noch produzieren dauert halt.



P.s.: Was soll ichn erst sagen. Seit >1 jahr wollte ich mit dem sport anfangen, habe mich eingelesen, dann kam das icb projekt und seither warte ich auf mein erstes -richtiges- rad um endlich mal anzufangen0o


----------



## 0rcus (16. Januar 2013)

Also ich für meinen Teil bin einfach nur höllisch neugierig  Ich möchte die Kiste endlich mal in Natura sehen. Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Ich schaue ja hier schon jeden Tag nach, obe es eventuell etwas Neues von unserem Baby gibt. 

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass der Maxi nächstes Jahr für Canyon fährt? Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass er nun im neuen Canyon Enduro Team auf dem Strive unterwegs ist. Ich dachte das ICB wäre so gut und in Sachen Gewicht, Fahrwerksperformance und Antriebsneutralität richtungsweisend. So war doch auf jedenfall der O-Ton bisher... Ist das Strive nun doch besser oder bietet Canyon einfach mehr Geld und Support?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2013)

0rcus schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil bin einfach nur höllisch neugierig  Ich möchte die Kiste endlich mal in Natura sehen. Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Ich schaue ja hier schon jeden Tag nach, obe es eventuell etwas Neues von unserem Baby gibt.
> 
> Stimmt es eigentlich, dass der Maxi nächstes Jahr für Canyon fährt? Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass er nun im neuen Canyon Enduro Team auf dem Strive unterwegs ist. Ich dachte das ICB wäre so gut und in Sachen Gewicht, Fahrwerksperformance und Antriebsneutralität richtungsweisend. So war doch auf jedenfall der O-Ton bisher... Ist das Strive nun doch besser oder bietet Canyon einfach mehr Geld und Support?



Naja, mußt einfach mal schaun wie toll das Specialized von Spezialized beschrieben wurde und was der Gwinn gerade gemacht hat

G.


----------



## foreigner (16. Januar 2013)

0rcus schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil bin einfach nur höllisch neugierig  Ich möchte die Kiste endlich mal in Natura sehen. Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Ich schaue ja hier schon jeden Tag nach, obe es eventuell etwas Neues von unserem Baby gibt.
> 
> Stimmt es eigentlich, dass der Maxi nächstes Jahr für Canyon fährt? Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass er nun im neuen Canyon Enduro Team auf dem Strive unterwegs ist. Ich dachte das ICB wäre so gut und in Sachen Gewicht, Fahrwerksperformance und Antriebsneutralität richtungsweisend. So war doch auf jedenfall der O-Ton bisher... Ist das Strive nun doch besser oder bietet Canyon einfach mehr Geld und Support?


 
Das wird das Geld sein, wie immer.
Und da ich Strive schon gefahren bin und mal ganz kurz auf dem ICB saß, kann ich selbst nach dem kurzen  Eindruck vom  ICB sagen: Am Rad liegt der Wechsel sicherlich nicht!


----------



## warp4 (16. Januar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das wird das Geld sein, wie immer.
> Und da ich Strive schon gefahren bin und mal ganz kurz auf dem ICB saß, kann ich selbst nach dem kurzen  Eindruck vom  ICB sagen: Am Rad liegt der Wechsel sicherlich nicht!



Gibt es irgendwo eine belastbare Aussage zum Wechsel oder ist das nur ein Gerücht ?
Finde zumindest nix im Netz 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## piilu (16. Januar 2013)

Ist einfach mal wieder nen neuer Trend den Sam Hill gestartet hat


----------



## HeldDerNation (16. Januar 2013)

Die Leistung ist doch höher anzurechnen je schlechter das Bike ist 

P.S.: Ich bin hochbegeistert von meinem Canyon, aber der hing einfach so in der Luft


----------



## nuts (17. Januar 2013)

Würde es so rum formulieren: Wenn Maxi Canyon fährt, hat er vielleicht keinen ICB-Vertrag gekriegt 

Jetzt aber anzunehmen, Maxi entscheide sich einfach für das beste Bike, ist, mit Blick auf die vergangenen Lieblingsbikes eines Testfahrers, nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (17. Januar 2013)

gerade bei Canyon müßte ich auch erst mal  Geld geboten bekommen und davon viel, um sowas zu fahren zu *wollen*


----------



## Erdbomber (18. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> gerade bei Canyon müßte ich auch erst mal  Geld geboten bekommen und davon viel, um sowas zu fahren zu *wollen*


Träum weiter. 
Sag mal crossboss bist das icb schon gefahren oder laberst du nur mal wieder?
Ich kannte Carver nicht mal vor diesem Projekt und wenn ich mir die Produktpalette von denen anschaue dann haben Sie jetzt theoretisch 1 gescheites Bike im Sortiment das ICB 02. 

Canyon und Carver liegen immernoch Welten auseinander. Und die Entscheidung eines Fahrers zu einer Grundsatzdisskussion über zwei Hersteller zu machen also echt, wenn man mal keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal...


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Januar 2013)

Na zum Glück habe ich nicht vor die ganze Palette eines Herstellers zu kaufen oder das davon abhängig zu machen wer am lautesten die Propagandatrommel(n) hämmert oder welches 'Image' er (dadurch) irgendwo oder bei irgendwelchen Opfern hat. Ich warte immer noch auf  bessere Alternativvorschläge zum ICB02. Wenn sie dann noch vor dem ICB02 lieferbar sind und eine vergleichbar lange Garantiezeit von 10 Jahren und 3 Jahre / 50% Crash Replacement auf den Rahmen haben umso besser. 

BTW hatte ich beim testen den Eindruck das Maxis geäußerten Einschätzungen zum ICB ehrlich waren. In sofern für mich zusätzlich überzeugend (fürs ICB und Maxi selbst). Das sich Canyon jemanden wie Maxi aufgrund seiner Medienpräsenz schnappt, speziell in D und diesem Forum, wo doch nun alles in Enduro Extase zu geraten scheint ... wenig verwunderlich. *Trommel* *Trommel*.  Aber ich spekuliere mal das Max Schumann bei Rennen schneller sein wird. Hehe  Wobei mir das prinzipiell aber auch sowas von worschtegal ist außer das man hier sicher schöne Diskussionen vom Zaun brechen kann...


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2013)

@ Erdbomber
HäWollte nur etwas lästern! So reg Dich bitte ab! Canyon, die mag ich einfach nicht auch aus geringfügiger Betroffenheit 
Das ICB bin ich zwar noch nicht gefahren, freu mich aber schon drauf...........alles klar?

Ne Markengrundsatzdiscussion will ich hie nicht anregen. Eigentlich ist mir das Latte..........Ende


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Januar 2013)

Ich bin völlig unaufgeregt. Zumal hier 2 Canyon in der Garage stehen.


----------



## freetourer (18. Januar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ...
> BTW hatte ich beim testen den Eindruck das Maxis geäußerten Einschätzungen zum ICB ehrlich waren. In sofern für mich zusätzlich überzeugend (fürs ICB und Maxi selbst).
> ...



Wie war denn in etwa sein Wortlaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2013)

@ Kaltumformer
Nee ich meinte den Erdbomber, sorry fürs Mißverständnis!

Kannst du noch was zu Deinen erfahrungen beim Test sagen wie hat es sich beim Fahren angefühlt, unser ICB Projekt. Oder wo kann ich das nochmal nachlesen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Januar 2013)

Ich bin gerade am PLanen für den Endurokauf und scwanke momentan zwischen IDB01, 02 und dem Tyee von Propain. 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das ICB02 ja hauptsächlich leichter und hat etwas bessere ZTeile. Wobei ich mich frage ob die etwas bessere Funktion von Lyric und Reverb überhaupt für mich spürbar ist. Was sagt ihr zum Tyee?


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Januar 2013)

lassen carver und propain beim selben hersteller fertigen?
der hauptrahmen vom tyee erinnert mich stark ans icb, also von der form der rohre und dem gusset zwischen sitz/oberrohr.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung aber fÃ¼r das Propain spricht eigenltich nur der wohl etwas frÃ¼here Liefertermin. Vor allem wenn das ICB noch 100â¬ weniger kostet.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Januar 2013)

ich würde wohl das carver nehmen, wenn ich gerade vor der qual der wahl stehen würde


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Januar 2013)

was für mich wichtig war das andere Marken aus Rennen geworfen hat war das bei propain ins headline selbst bei nem s Rahmen ne trinkflasche in den Rahmen passt.  
wer gerne mit  Flasche fährt achtet auch auf sowas.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Januar 2013)

Aber das Headline ist doch eher All-Mountain als Enduro!? Ich hab die Revelation schon in einem 120mm-Tourenrad und die ist mir zu wenig steif. Ich hoff mal dass das ICB wirklich im April zu haben ist.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Januar 2013)

Das headline bekommst du auch mit der Lyrik mit 160mm.


----------



## EraZeR (23. Januar 2013)

Hey @nuts : Hätte ein paar Fragen:

1.Gibt es denn mittlerweile Neuigkeiten zu den eloxierten Rahmen-Samples? Wann kann man da denn erste Fotos bewundern?
2.Wie steht es um die Liefertermine der verschiedenen Versionen? Ist man da noch im Plan, oder muss mit Verzögerungen gerechnet werden? 
Passt das noch? => (Raw'n Chopped: Februar, ICB 02: März/April, ICB 01 /03: April/ Mai)
3.Steht der Preis für das ICB 01 nun fest?
4.Was läuft denn aktuell so im Hintergrund ? 

Mittlerweile schon fast ein kompletter Monat ohne Neuigkeiten, das ist echt hart 

Vielen Dank und Grüße,

EraZeR


----------



## nuts (23. Januar 2013)

EraZeR schrieb:


> Hey @nuts : Hätte ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1.Gibt es denn mittlerweile Neuigkeiten zu den eloxierten Rahmen-Samples? Wann kann man da denn erste Fotos bewundern?
> 2.Wie steht es um die Liefertermine der verschiedenen Versionen? Ist man da noch im Plan, oder muss mit Verzögerungen gerechnet werden?
> ...



Moin!

1. Da bin ich seit zwei Wochen hinterher, kriege aber nicht so richtig eine Ansage. Habe Basti letzte Woche das letzte Mal getroffen, da war er auch etwas verwundert bezüglich widersprüchlicher Aussagen vom Hersteller. Er wollte dann noch nachhaken, habe ihn aber gestern und heute leider nicht erreicht. Die erste Sample-Serie wurde doch etwas größer als zunächst angenommen, je nach Timing wird sie gemeinsam mit den RAW-Rahmen geschweißt und verschickt. Sobald ich was neues dazu habe, poste ich es aber hier!

2. Hängt ja mit 1. zusammen. Die Samples sind zwar deutlich hinter dem Fahrplan, der Rest des Zeitplans ist aber an sich noch nicht gefährdet. Natürlich aber wieder unter der Voraussetzung, das da in Taiwan nichts schief läuft. Was schief laufen könnte? Nun, Carver ist bei dem Hersteller nciht der einzige und ganz sicher nicht der größte / wichtigste Kunde. Wenn ein wichtigerer Kunde eine große Order schreibt, wird der Hersteller ihn vorziehen und die ICB hinten anstellen - leider möglich, wir gehen aber mal nicht davon aus. 

3. Schreibe ich auf die Fragen-Liste

4. Habe Stefan angehauen, mal ein Hintergrund-Update zu geben. Das Produktmanagement muss ja schließlich bald Vororder veranlassen um selbst mit entsprechender Lead-Time Teile bestellen zu können, ... aber eines kann ich Dir sagen, was sie machen: Auf Samples warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Januar 2013)

Wäre es für die Vororder nicht interessant, die ersten Bestellzahlen abschätzen zu können? 

Macht doch einfach eine unverbindliche Anfrage im Forum, wer zu den jetzigen Bedingungen eine Bestellung tätigen würde, dann gibt es eine Größenordnung und keine blöden Überraschungen bei der Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## MirkoR (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Nuts,

danke für deine Antwort. 

Das ist aber eine ziemlich windige Nummer die Samples zusammen mit dem Raw Kit zu verschicken...

Wenn jemand sein Kit Oberflächenbehandeln lässt es zusammen baut und dann feststellt das der Rahmen krumm ist oder einen Fehler bemerkt ist da aber gewaltig was am dampfen!

Ich würde nicht an eurer Stelle sitzen wollen wenn da etwas schief geht.


Lg Mirko


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2013)

Ja, man fühlt sich so ein klein bißchen wie ein Betatester wenn man hört dass die RAW's mit den ersten Samples (also quasi der Nullserie) raus gehen. Zumindest vor dem Hintergrund dass *meines Wissens nach *die finalen hydrogeformten Kettestreben noch keinen Meter absolviert haben. SchuMax dübelt doch immer noch mit den vom Jü improvisierten durch die Gegend, oder?

Naja, passt dann hervorragend zu meiner Vyro, da bekomm ich wohl auch die allererste Serie.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, passt dann hervorragend zu meiner Vyro, da bekomm ich wohl auch die allererste Serie.



Was soll die denn jetzt wiegen? Ist das Ding in Bezug auf Schmutzverträglichkeit, ich meine so richtigen, dicken Schlamm, durchgetestet?


----------



## vx2200 (23. Januar 2013)

Das heisst doch im Klartext, wir RAW'n Chopped Besteller sind die Betatester? 
Ganz schlechte Nummer....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Was soll die denn jetzt wiegen? Ist das Ding in Bezug auf Schmutzverträglichkeit, ich meine so richtigen, dicken Schlamm, durchgetestet?



Endgültige Gewichte gibts noch nicht, da das Design derzeit nur funktional final ist. Und wenn dürfte ich das wohl noch nicht ausplaudern. Als Vyroneer hab ich ja Einblick in Infos die noch nicht an die Öffentlichkeit dürfen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Als Vyroneer hab ich ja Einblick in Infos die noch nicht an die Öffentlichkeit dürfen



Mist, wieder einer, der den Mund halten kann!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2013)

Tja, als Entwicklungs-Ingenieur sollte man das können. Ist besser für den Job


----------



## foreigner (24. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit der Vorbaulänge aus? Bei ICB 02 steht 40mm. Gilt das jetzt für alle Rahmengrößen oder nur für m?

Ich habe noch so im Kopf, dass am 25.1. (habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen) die Vorserie fertig sein soll und dann zum Eloxierer geht. Ich vermute, dass es dann mal ne Woche dauert, dann Transport hier her (ich hoffe doch Flugzeug). Also Irgendwann Anfang Februar müsste es dann was zu sehen geben.
Das heißt dann aber auch, dass die dann erstmal getestet werden und wenn´s passt eine Order zum Rahmenbauer erfolgt. Dann Fertigung und Transport. Also Februar für die Raw-Rahmen ist doch eigentlich jetzt schon fast unrealistisch. Selbst wenn die mit dem Flugzeug kommen (was mal fraglich ist). Falls per Schiff, kann man nochmal getrost 5 Wochen drauf rechnen.
So, schaut´s aus, wenn die Info mit 25.01. stimmt.

Info´s wären mal nicht schlecht. Ich hätte kein Boch bis Juni auf ein 02er zu warten. Da warte ich dann lieber noch 2 Monate länger und hole mir was anderes dann stark reduziert im "Sommerschlussverkauf".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Januar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit der Vorbaulänge aus? Bei ICB 02 steht 40mm. Gilt das jetzt für alle Rahmengrößen oder nur für m?
> 
> Ich habe noch so im Kopf, dass am 25.1. (habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen) die Vorserie fertig sein soll und dann zum Eloxierer geht. Ich vermute, dass es dann mal ne Woche dauert, dann Transport hier her (ich hoffe doch Flugzeug). Also Irgendwann Anfang Februar müsste es dann was zu sehen geben.
> Das heißt dann aber auch, dass die dann erstmal getestet werden und wenn´s passt eine Order zum Rahmenbauer erfolgt. Dann Fertigung und Transport. Also Februar für die Raw-Rahmen ist doch eigentlich jetzt schon fast unrealistisch. Selbst wenn die mit dem Flugzeug kommen (was mal fraglich ist). Falls per Schiff, kann man nochmal getrost 5 Wochen drauf rechnen.
> ...



Nix genaues weiß wohl noch keiner, siehe Zitat von Nuts 



nuts schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 1. Da bin ich seit zwei Wochen hinterher, kriege aber nicht so richtig eine Ansage. Habe Basti letzte Woche das letzte Mal getroffen, da war er auch etwas verwundert bezüglich widersprüchlicher Aussagen vom Hersteller. Er wollte dann noch nachhaken, habe ihn aber gestern und heute leider nicht erreicht. Die erste Sample-Serie wurde doch etwas größer als zunächst angenommen, *je nach Timing wird sie gemeinsam mit den RAW-Rahmen geschweißt und verschickt. *Sobald ich was neues dazu habe, poste ich es aber hier!



Das RAW'nChopped soll nach Aussage von Basti in der "Istdochvielzuteuerundüberhaupt"-Diskussion auch per Luftfracht kommen weil es nur ca. 40 Rahmen sind.


----------



## MirkoR (24. Januar 2013)

Und falls Raw per Schiff kommt ist der Preis dann wohl auch niedrieger und die Lieferzeit 5 Wochen länger. Bitte um Aufklärung!

lg mirko


----------



## Touby (24. Januar 2013)

Am 27/28 April ist das erste Rennen der Specialized
Enduro Serie in Treuchtlingen!
Da würde ich ganz gerne mit dem Carver an Start gehn!!!Das Rad soll natürlich vorzeitig fertig sein und ein ordentliches Setup feststehen!!
Man möchte das Teil auch noch ein bischen kennenlernen....
Hoffe das klappt zeitlich alles? @nuts
Dämpfer/Steuersatz Update wär auch nicht schlecht


----------



## warp4 (24. Januar 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> Am 27/28 April ist das erste Rennen der Specialized
> Enduro Serie in Treuchtlingen!
> Da würde ich ganz gerne mit dem Carver an Start gehn!!!Das Rad soll natürlich vorzeitig fertig sein und ein ordentliches Setup feststehen!!
> Man möchte das Teil auch noch ein bischen kennenlernen....
> ...



Dämpfer:



> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=610181&page=32



Gruß Uwe


----------



## Touby (24. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info!
Greetz Tobi


----------



## EraZeR (24. Januar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> *...Das heißt dann aber auch, dass die dann erstmal getestet werden und wenn´s passt eine Order zum Rahmenbauer erfolgt. Dann Fertigung und Transport. Also Februar für die Raw-Rahmen ist doch eigentlich jetzt schon fast unrealistisch....*


   @foreigner: Februar ist vllt. realistisch. Aber testen fällt halt vermutlich flach.



nuts schrieb:


> ...
> * je nach Timing wird sie gemeinsam mit den RAW-Rahmen geschweißt und verschickt.* Sobald ich was neues dazu habe, poste ich es aber hier!...



Die Tatsache, dass man keine Infos bekommt macht mich auch etwas nervös. Möchte nach so langem warten nicht doch umschwenken müssen (nur weil die Räder erst Ende Mai / Juni oder sonstwann lieferbar sind) 
Aber hoffen wir mal das Beste.

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (24. Januar 2013)

Basti ruft mich heute an, bis 17Uhr. Dann weiß ich mehr, bin aber schon unterwegs in Richtung Tiefschneetraining. Werde aber voraussichtlich noch heute Abend ein Update geben können.

Leider stimmt natürlich, dass in Taiwan auch nicht immer alles nach Plan läuft, und gern optimistische Lieferdaten angegeben werden. Basti hatte mir aber damals versichert, viel Puffer eingeplant zu haben - jetzt zeigt sich langsam, was dran ist, ich warte selbst auch ganz nervös auf die ersten Samples in Farbe und mit passendem Lenkwinkel und und und!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Januar 2013)

"Bis 1.01.2013  Vorbereitung der Markteinführung. Damit das Rad in Serie hergestellt werden kann, ist noch einiges zu tun  wir zeigen, was genau."


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2013)

Ich bin ja eigentlich geduldig, aber wenn man mir zu nen Termin Infos verspricht werd ich doch manchmal hibbelig.
Was ist denn nu? Und selbst die Info: Wir haben noch keine Info aus TW ist besser als keine


----------



## Baschtimann (25. Januar 2013)

Schlimm wirds erst wenn das raw kit kommt und dann müssen nochmal teile weg zum eloxiern!


----------



## vx2200 (25. Januar 2013)

Ne, richtig schlimm wird es wenn sich das RAW Kit auf Grund fehlender Samples als Fehlerhaft erweist....


----------



## osarias (25. Januar 2013)

So langsam sind alle Einzelteile bestellt. 
Hoffe Ende Februar / Anfang März aufbauen zu können. Noch eine Woche Finale, Ende März, würde mein geschweißtes Switch wohl nicht mehr überleben. ;-)
Also hauts rein.


----------



## zoomer (25. Januar 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Ne, richtig schlimm wird es wenn sich das RAW Kit auf Grund fehlender Samples als Fehlerhaft erweist....



Jetzt geht halt nicht immer vom Schlimmsten aus.


Und wenn wirklich ein "defekter" Rahmen verkauft wird kann man
davon ausgehen dass Carver sich schon was einfallen lassen wird.


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. Januar 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Ne, richtig schlimm wird es wenn sich das RAW Kit auf Grund fehlender Samples als Fehlerhaft erweist....



Die Prototypen sind doch teilweise aus den Teilen/Rohren wie die Serie. Hinterbaurohre abgesehen. Aber der Hinterbau fürs ICB ist doch schon wiederum in Teilen im Drift zu sehen gewesen. [1] Bleibt also grundsätzlich nicht viel übrig was schief gehen könnte, oder? (Außer das die Rahmen zu lange im Eloxalbad bleiben und dunkler werden als abgestimmt.... was natürlich ein riesen Pech wäre.... mir aber sehr entgegen käme    )

[1] http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1260239


         @crossboss
Denke ich habe alles was ich beitragen konnte in dem Thread geschrieben zum Dämpfer Setup.

Was mich aktuell wundert ist das im Test der Mountainbike 2/13 die Enduros mit Monarch+ als zu straff beschrieben wurden. (Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 mit 160mm und Kona Process DL mit 150mm). Keine Ahnung ob das an deren Geometrie liegt, aber den Eindruck hatte ich beim ICB nicht.

         @freetourer
Möchte Maxi nicht irgendwelche Worte in den Mund legen bzw. für ihn sprechen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2013)

Aber zumindest nicht mein Problem sein würde


----------



## nuts (26. Januar 2013)

Ganz kurz: bin tagsüber Ski fahren, nachts in einer Hütte ohne Handy Empfang, deshalb nicht wie geplant mit update. Gab wohl ein kleines Desaster bei der Produktion, weshalb die Raw Rahmen jetzt sogar vor den farbsamples gemacht werden, um es zeitnah zu schaffen. Details von Basti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (26. Januar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Gab wohl ein kleines Desaster bei der Produktion



Uiuiui, jetzt wirste aber ein paar Herzkasper ausgelöst haben 
Über kleine Desaster sehen wir mal generös hinweg in erfreuen uns an unserer immer exclusiver werdenden Raw-Edition.
Viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## MirkoR (26. Januar 2013)

Nein hat er nicht. Ich finde es in Ordnung so kann sich 
jeder sein eigenes Bild machen wie es gerade läuft! 

Im Forum kümmern sich die seitens Carver in der 
Entwicklung Beteiligten ja eh nicht mehr um dieses 
Projekt. Telefonieren miteinander klappt seit 3 Tagen
auch nicht und das ist ja nur die Interne Kommunikation. 
Davon rede ich noch nicht mal von der fertigenden Firma
in Asien.

Info`s Scheibchenweise und unvollständig und nur auf 
Nachfrage gibt es woanders auch.

Ich bin von meiner Bestellung schon zurückgetreten
und wünsche den anderen Betatestern viel Spaß mit dem 
Rad.

lg mirko


----------



## messias (26. Januar 2013)

Naja, ich seh das ganz entspannt. Verschiebungen und Verzögerungen gibt es bei den meisten Bike-Herstellern. Und da erfährt man gar nichts über die Hintergründe.

Ja, die Kommunikation könnte auch hier noch besser sein, aber es ist trotzdem ein riesiger Fortschritt zu dem was fast alle anderen Hersteller vor der Fertigstellung eines Bikes so preisgeben.
Es gibt Luft nach oben, aber ich finde es weiter ein tolles Projekt. Und ich freue mich auf meinen Raw-Rahmen, ob im Februar, März oder April.


----------



## Baschtimann (26. Januar 2013)

kann mich da messias nur anschließen! andere hersteller haben auch verzögerungen! und mir is auch lieber ich warte weng länger u hab dafür ein einwandfreies raw kit!  stehn ja noch 3 andere bikes im keller!
aber bis zur megavalanche im juli wärs dann schon cool wenns da wär!


----------



## Micha-L (26. Januar 2013)

Ja habe auch den Eindruck, dass die Carver-Jungs sich im Verlauf des Projekts mehr und mehr hier zurückgezogen haben. Kommunikation läuft eigentlich nurnoch über nuts und auch bei ihm kommen die Infos nur spärlich an.

Einen Newspost mit interessanten Einblicken in den Produktionsprozess o.ä. gabs auch schon lange nicht mehr

Also Carver, *bitte wieder mitspielen*. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## KATZenfreund (26. Januar 2013)

Wir haben hier an einem tollen Projekt teilgenommen. Die "Carver-Jungs" haben auch mal Urlaub und Anderes vor und um die Ohren, als dass hier nicht mal zum Jahreswechsel etwas Flaute herrschen durfte...
Also immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Januar 2013)

Die Verzögerung sehe ich auch gelassen, vor März habe ich im Grunde nicht damit gerechnet, wenn es Anfang April wird auch kein Beinbruch.
Nur halt blöd dass Nuts sich wieder mit Terminen für Infos aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat und Basti nicht liefert. Naja, kennt man ja schon.

Und dass selbst mit pünktlich gelieferten Samples mitte Januar ein sinnvoller Test bis zur Lieferung der Chopped'nRAW Ende Februar möglich wäre ist glaube ich eine sehr optimistische Sicht der Dinge. 
Ich grübel nur noch ob ich ihn wirklich gleich pulvern lasse oder ob ich erstmal ne Saison RAW fahre um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## elfGrad (26. Januar 2013)

Ab wann sollen denn etwa die Rahmensets verfügbar sein?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Januar 2013)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Nein hat er nicht. Ich finde es in Ordnung so kann sich
> jeder sein eigenes Bild machen wie es gerade läuft!
> 
> Im Forum kümmern sich die seitens Carver in der
> ...



Frühstück nicht vertragen? 

Also wenn ich so ein Projekt an der Hacke hätte dann würde ich mich auch bedeckt halten bis es was definitives zu sagen gibt, egal ob positiv oder negativ. Gerade wegen Motzeulen wie, naja, auch dir. 

Und das die Carver-Jungs sich zum Sonntag (wenns aus Taiwan auch nix neues gibt) nicht melden kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen das die hinter den Kulissen trotzdem dabei sind.

Fakt ist nach Aussage Nuts das in Taiwan was kapital schief gelaufen ist und deshalb die RAW n Chopped Rahmen als erste ausgeliefert werden und zwar vor den Farbsamples die man folglich später vorzeigen kann.

Den Schaden daran hast nicht du (der eh seine Bestellung storniert hat) sondern Carver, weil die können keine Farbsamples zeigen und verlieren so also Bestellungen. Sprich die verlieren Geld. Wo hast du den Schaden als "Nicht-Mehr-Besteller"? 

Es wurde nix gesagt das die Auslieferung der Kompletträder sich verzögern wird. 

Folglich solltest du dich mal einfach zurücklehnen und die Tastatur liegen lassen:

Weil: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... du kennst den Rest. 

MfG
Stefan

...der auch ne RAW n Chopped bestellt hat und dem die Wartezeit echt schnuppe ist. Wer sich so ne Bude bestellt hat wusste das da 1000 Dinge schief gehen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (26. Januar 2013)

@Lord Helmchen:


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Januar 2013)

Das sich der nuts sich bei solchen News im Gepäck eine einsame Berghütte ohne Handyempfang sucht ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## nuts (26. Januar 2013)

Also, die Hütte hat, wie sich heute heraus stellte, keinen Handy Empfang aber WLAN. Basti bereitet einen längeren Text vor, er hat Erich mehr zu erzählen. Stefan sagt zu der kleinen Taiwan Verzögerung nur, dass das eigentlich immer passiert, aber eben auch immer von fast allen Herstellern gebe ausgeblendet wird. Basti sagte, dass sehr viele Ausfallenden nicht maßhaltig produziert wurden und jetzt die erste charge nach Abzug des Ausschuss sehr klein wäre. Ich für meinen Teil gehe jetzt Kässpatzen essen und hoffe, das @Basti.Tegtmeier sich morgen endlich mal ausführlich ans Volk wendet. Stefan tut das community-fernbleiben ganz schön Leid, der wird von Carver halt auch mit Arbeit ungeachtet überschüttet.


----------



## nuts (26. Januar 2013)

Also, die Hütte hat, wie sich heute heraus stellte, keinen Handy Empfang aber WLAN. Basti bereitet einen längeren Text vor, er hat Erich mehr zu erzählen. Stefan sagt zu der kleinen Taiwan Verzögerung nur, dass das eigentlich immer passiert, aber eben auch immer von fast allen Herstellern gebe ausgeblendet wird. Basti sagte, dass sehr viele Ausfallenden nicht maßhaltig produziert wurden und jetzt die erste charge nach Abzug des Ausschuss sehr klein wäre. Ich für meinen Teil gehe jetzt Kässpatzen essen und hoffe, das @Basti.Tegtmeier sich morgen endlich mal ausführlich ans Volk wendet. Stefan tut das community-fernbleiben ganz schön Leid, der wird von Carver halt auch mit Arbeit ungeachtet überschüttet.


----------



## MirkoR (26. Januar 2013)

Hi Stefan,

Frühstück war super! Aber dir ist schon bewusst das nicht das verschieben der Farbsample`s der Grund für meine Stornierung ist sondern die Tatsache das noch keiner weiß ob das ICB überhaupt hält.

Es existieren bisher ja nur 2 Räder in M mit teilweise anderen Winkeln und anderen Druckstreben. Diese wurden in einer Firma geschweißt die selber beim letzten Rad Probleme hatten. Das heißt ich werde auf einem 2 Nummern größeren Rahmen sitzen mit garantiert mehr Körperläge und auch Gewicht. Somit erster auf einem ungetesten Rad. 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist ich wollte den Rahmen bearbeiten lassen vorm Zusammenbau was ist denn wenn dann z.B. ne Druckstrebe bricht?!
Ich bekomme eine neue in RAW... Tolle Wurst...

Die Summe der negativen Punkte macht es aus nicht die Tatsache das sich ein bunter Rahmen in der Auslieferung verzögert. Das ist mir doch egal!

So, Beleidigungen lass ich mal weg denn ich kenn dich ja gar nicht!


lg mirko


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Frühstück nicht vertragen?
> 
> Also wenn ich so ein Projekt an der Hacke hätte dann würde ich mich auch bedeckt halten bis es was definitives zu sagen gibt, egal ob positiv oder negativ. Gerade wegen Motzeulen wie, naja, auch dir.
> 
> ...





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2013)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Die Summe der negativen Punkte macht es aus nicht die Tatsache das sich ein bunter Rahmen in der Auslieferung verzögert. Das ist mir doch egal!



Hab ich irgendwo einen Thraed übesehen wo die ganze negativen Punkte aufgeführt sind
Seit ich meinen Raw bestellt hab hat sich bis jetzt noch nichts geändert...außer das man auch billig einen Dämpfer dazu bestellen kann.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Januar 2013)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Frühstück war super! Aber dir ist schon bewusst das nicht das verschieben der Farbsample`s der Grund für meine Stornierung ist sondern die Tatsache das noch keiner weiß ob das ICB überhaupt hält.
> 
> ...



Aber all die Punkte haben sich doch nicht erst ergeben seit du den Bestell-Button gedrückt hast 
Das konnte man sich doch, wie ich oben geschrieben habe, schon anhand des ursprünglichen Zeitplans ausmalen. Risse und Rahmenbrüche entstehen nunmal durch Dauerbelastung, wenn was bricht wird das vermutlich erst passieren wenn die ersten Komplettbikes ausgeliefert sind.
Das Risiko muss man eingehen wollen wenn man einen Rahmen der ersten Serie bestellt, ansonsten sollte man ein Bike erst eine Saison nach Markteinführung kaufen.

Das einzige was ich als "Betatest" sehe, ist die Aussage, dass evtl die Chopped'nRAW vor den Samples geschweißt werden. Das würde bedeuten, dass möglicherweise nötige Feinjustierungen im Fertigungsprozess erst gemacht werden während unsere Rahmen gebaut werden. 
Alles andere ist eher business as usual beim Serienanlauf. Du solltest besser nie ein Auto kaufen das gerade neu auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## benzinkanister (26. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Seit ich meinen Raw bestellt hab hat sich bis jetzt noch nichts geändert...außer das man auch billig einen Dämpfer dazu bestellen kann.
> 
> G.





wird schon halten die kiste. beim fanes sind ja die druckstreben das problem gewesen. so wie ich das verstanden hab bekommen die auch ne gehörige portion mehr an last ab wie beim ICB. der rest hält doch gut oder? da vertraue ich einfach mal auf stefans gefühl was die sache angeht!

PS: ich frag mich wie man so ein ausfallende verhunzen kann. würd mich mal genauer interessieren


----------



## MirkoR (26. Januar 2013)

Das Auto Beispiel ist ganz schlecht. Ich habe Industriemechaniker FR Produktionstechnik  gelernt und arbeite seit 10 Jahren beim größten Automobilhersteller in  Deutschland und da rollen schon die ersten 0-Serien 2 Jahre vor  Markteinführung durch die Gegend!

Denkst du wirklich Autos gehen  ungetestet in den Handel!?  Es ist definitiv nicht normal ein Produkt  nicht zu testen und es zu verkaufen... Ich überlasse euch somit die  wenigen maßhaltigen Ausfallenden und Rahmen damit ihr eure Bikes  rechtzeitig bekommt und hoffe das sie dann auch halten! 

Das ist schlichtweg unseriös das die Rahmen so raus gehen und nicht jede größe auf nem Prüfstand sind. Das machen andere Hersteller doch auch. (Sogar Versender)

Hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&c...214&start=0&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0,i:133

lg mirko


----------



## Touby (26. Januar 2013)

Geht's hier jetz um Bikes oder um Autos oder was ?
Bin in der Entwicklung eines Autoherstellers und Leute ganz ehrlich,der Kunde trägt den größten Entwicklungsanteil! Mein Gott !!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Januar 2013)

Nullserie zwei Jahre vor SOP? Da laufen Aggregateträger aber Nullserie läuft wie der Name sagt direkt vor Serienanlauf. Oder wir definieren Nullserie unterschiedlich. Rate mal wo ich arbeite.
Und ob Prüfstandsversuche bei Fahrradrahmen so aussagekräftig sind bin ich mir nach wie vor nicht so sicher. Bei liteville scheint es zu klappen, wenn ich dann aber solche Tests wie den Sattelstützentest in der Bike denke Frage ich mich schon was für Lastfälle da angenommen werden. Ich habe noch von keinem gebrochenen Stützenkopf gelesen, obwohl die da Reihenweise gebrochen sind.
Trek ist bei Tests vom Scratch auch nicht aufgefallen dass die Kettenstreben bruchgefärdet sind, bei Nukeproof war die Schweißnaht am Yoke falsch ausgelegt etc. pp.

Naja wenn uns ein Rahmen nach dem anderen um die Ohren fliegt darfst du gerne sagen ich hab's euch ja gesagt


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Januar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Basti bereitet einen längeren Text vor, er hat Erich mehr zu erzählen.



Wer ist Erich? 

Ich freue mich schon, vom Basti mal wieder eine Wasserstandsmeldung zu lesen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn die RAWs vor den Samples an die Nutzer gehen ist das max. der Alphatest, wenn nicht externes prealpha, oder?


----------



## nuts (26. Januar 2013)

Ich würde zu bedenken geben das zahlreiche Bauteile von Bruder Drift übernommen werden und es durchaus Prüfungen / Testfahrten gibt. Wegen der unterschiedlich großen Hauptrahmen trifft das drift Argument übrigens sehr zu.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Januar 2013)

Nein. Alpha ist Test an Prototypen, das hatten wir schon...
Kann sein das es am Hustensaft liegt, den ich derzeit nehmen muss, der soll beruhigen. 
Aber ich bin voller Vertrauen, ganz entspannt und freue mich jeden Tag mehr auf meine nackte Schönheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Januar 2013)

Evtl. solltest du von dem Hustensaft hier mal was zur Verfügung stellen 
Und schön bis zum 29. weiter nehmen, da wirst du die Ruhe im Zweifel brauchen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Januar 2013)

Oh Mann,

Es ist immer noch ein Mountainbikerahmen, ist nicht so das hier eine Mondrakete gebaut wird.

Da werden Frästeile einfach von anderen Modellen übernommen, Rohrsätze übernommen und die Lastfälle rechnet man mit Erfahrungswerten. Sägt mal nen Alurahmen auf und vermesst mal die Wandstärken, da kriegt ihr eh das Grausen. Kurzum:

Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf.

Außerdem stand hier doch irgendwo das die Taiwanesen die Ausfallenden nicht maßhaltig gemacht haben. Hat also der Fertiger den Azubi an die Fräse gelassen und der war zu blöd das Programm einzufahren... ...und am anderen Ende der Welt kloppen sich Projektverfolger, sprich Leute die nicht wissen was wirklich Phase ist, darüber ob der potenzielle Kunde nun Alpha, Prä-Alpha oder doch Nullserientester ist. 

Habt ihr nix anderes zu tun zum Sonntag? 
Es sind nur minus 6 Grad, geht biken, das kühlt den Kopf...


----------



## doriuscrow (27. Januar 2013)

Und immer kommt mindestens einer, der einem die ganze Vorfreude verdirbt ...... und je länger die Wartezeit, desto mehr Möglichkeiten bieten sich dazu. Am besten wäre, nach dem Drücken des Bestellbuttons den Besuch des Forums bis zur Lieferung zu unterlassen, doch leider verstecken sich zwischen den Zeilen ja auch 1% nützliche Informationen ... also reisst euch zusammen, es gibt Leute, wie mich, die sich freuen, die vertrauen, die warten, ... wenn ihr meckern wollt, macht's woanders aber nicht hier.

MfG, Reimar


----------



## kopis (28. Januar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, die Hütte hat, wie sich heute heraus stellte, keinen Handy Empfang aber WLAN. Basti bereitet einen längeren Text vor, er hat Erich mehr zu erzählen. Stefan sagt zu der kleinen Taiwan Verzögerung nur, dass das eigentlich immer passiert, aber eben auch immer von fast allen Herstellern gebe ausgeblendet wird. Basti sagte, dass sehr viele Ausfallenden nicht maßhaltig produziert wurden und jetzt die erste charge nach Abzug des Ausschuss sehr klein wäre. Ich für meinen Teil gehe jetzt Kässpatzen essen und hoffe, das @Basti.Tegtmeier sich morgen endlich mal ausführlich ans Volk wendet. Stefan tut das community-fernbleiben ganz schön Leid, der wird von Carver halt auch mit Arbeit ungeachtet überschüttet.



Hi nuts,
Hi Basti,

so nun mal Butter bei die Fische...was ging schief und was gibt es für News zu den raw`n chopped Rahmen
Müssen wir euch denn jeden Wurm einzeln aus der Nase ziehen

Wäre klasse, wenn sich einer mal hinsetzen könnte, und die News der letzten 3 Wochen zusammen tragen würde.

- Wie geht es weiter? 
- Wie ist der Stand zur terminlichen Entwicklung? 
- Gibt es schon Bilder zur aktuellen Produktion der RNC Rahmen? 
- Was ist mit den Ausfallenden? 

usw....usw...usw

Also setzt den Prakti (mein Sohn sucht übrigens noch eine Ausbildungsstelle zum dualen Studium Maschinenbau! ) an den PC und füttert uns mit Infos.....die Gemeinde schreit förmlich danach

grüße kopis


----------



## EraZeR (28. Januar 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi nuts,
> Hi Basti,
> 
> so nun mal Butter bei die Fische...was ging schief und was gibt es für News zu den raw`n chopped Rahmen
> ...



+1


----------



## foreigner (28. Januar 2013)




----------



## vx2200 (29. Januar 2013)

@nuts
 @Basti.Tegtmeier


----------



## Kaltumformer (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (30. Januar 2013)

habe ich die angaben für steuersatz-standart überlesen, oder nur nicht gefunden?
Sattelstütze ist ja bestimmt 31.6?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Januar 2013)

Ganz sicher überlesen 	und nicht richtig gesucht. ZS44/56 und ja 31,6. Für weitere Go-Maße einfach mal in der Galerie nach ICB suchen. Da findet man, oh wunder, alle Datenblätter.


----------



## freetourer (31. Januar 2013)

Scheinbar hat Alutech einen neuen Angle-Set im Programm:

http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-XLong-Winkelsteuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8-

Wird dieser wohl auch für das ICB genommen?


----------



## Kaltumformer (31. Januar 2013)

Scheint zumindest vom gleichen Zulieferer (Tange Seiki) zu sein soweit man das erkennen kann.


----------



## scottfreakx (31. Januar 2013)

sind die lagerschalen nur zum einstecken..? weil die so geschlitzt aussehn


----------



## 0rcus (31. Januar 2013)

Wird wohl ein ähnlicher sein, da es ja hier mal die Meldung gab, dass der Steuersatz zusammen mit Aluteck entwickelt wurde. Wird aber nicht ganz genau der gleiche sein, da der Alutechsteuersatz nur für 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte ist und unsere Lyrik ist tapered...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Januar 2013)

Den Bildern nach ist das auch kein ZS44/ZS56, die Schalen haben ja beide den gleichen Durchmesser.


----------



## messias (1. Februar 2013)

Komische Sache. Jetzt isser von der Alutech-Seite plötzlich verschwunden. (Hier noch im Google Cache)

Diesem Thread hier zufolge gabs den aber schon mindestens seit Mitte 2011. Neu wird dann wohl nur der sein, der auch für tapered funktioniert. Aber warum nehmen sie den alten kurz nach der Erwähnung hier plötzlich raus? 

Und wer liest hier von Alutech heimlich mit ohne sich zu äußern? Her mit den Verschwörungstheorien bitte! 

EDITH: Screenshot


----------



## foreigner (1. Februar 2013)

Also, mich persönlich stört das eher, dass da ein verstellbarer Steuersatz drinnen ist. Der Serien-Lenkwinkel ist gut gewählt, da fahre ich eh die 0° Cup. Und der Nachteil an der Geschichte: Die Dinger machen eigentlich immer mal Geräusche. Manche Knartzen, meiner knackt gelegentlich mal laut bei starker Biegelast auf der Gabel.
Und geschlitzte Cups machen Geräusche nicht gerade unwahrscheinlicher.

Also, wenn jemand dann meinen haben will ... . Dann hol ich mir was schönes von Acros ohne Verstellung (made in Germany und auch nicht teurer).


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ne Steuersatz Verstellung brauch ich auch net unbedingt.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2013)

Brauchen nur die die sich sowas einreden lassen...

G.


----------



## foreigner (1. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Brauchen nur die die sich sowas einreden lassen...
> 
> G.


 

Wenn´s Rad passt (was hier der Fall ist). Bei meinem schwere Gerät waren die -1,5° dringend notwendig, aber so passt´s sehr gut.


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. Februar 2013)

Den Lenkwinkel kann man mit dem Steuersatz ja steiler einstellen ohne das sich die Tretlagerhöhe so stark ändern dürfte wie wenn man das über den Flipchip macht, oder? Leider gabs über alle Varianten in dem Zusammenhang noch keine vollständige Übersicht. Also welche Tretlagerhöhen jeweils dabei heraus kommen.

P.S. Warte immer noch auf News zum Stand in Taiwan.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Februar 2013)

Der STand in TW kann so verheerend wohl nicht sein, zumindest nicht wenn ich Stefans Äußerung im Parallel-Thread richtig verstehe:



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi olsche,
> 
> kann Dir leider noch nicht sagen, welche Bremsleitungslänge bei Größe L benötigt wird. Das wird dieser Tage beim Assembler festgelegt, wenn die ersten Rahmen montiert werden (wir hatten nur zwei Größe M Muster).
> .
> ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. Februar 2013)

Das chinesische Neujahrsfest beginnt am 10. Februar 2013


----------



## Festerfeast (2. Februar 2013)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand von Carver die Dropouts und die Wippe vermessen? Mich würden mal die Maße (LxBxH) interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (2. Februar 2013)

Immernoch nix Neues


----------



## konwheel (2. Februar 2013)

Schade, dass es mit dem Grün nichts wird. Wäre echt schön gewesen. Wann gibs n endlich das versprochene News-Update? Werde hier schon ganz hibbelig...


----------



## NoIdea (5. Februar 2013)

Da wollt ich grad nen neuen thread mit dem titel "wie läuft die produktion?" öffnen, da lese ich hier auf der vorherigen seite nuts sein post....
JA es wird wirklich mal zeit für ein update (und ich war noch einer von denen der geduld gepriesen hat:-o [und das icb wird mein erstes "richtiges" bike weshalb ich mich nun schon seit nem jahr gedulde)!
Schließlich wäre die info über einen termin, wann man sich die dinger anschauen kann, nun wirklich möglich.


----------



## fabeltierkater (5. Februar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> ...und hoffe, das @Basti.Tegtmeier sich morgen endlich mal ausführlich ans Volk wendet. Stefan tut das community-fernbleiben ganz schön Leid, der wird von Carver halt auch mit Arbeit ungeachtet überschüttet.



Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber das war vor 10 Tagen! Dass man mal keine Zeit hat, ist ja ok, aber innerhalb von 10 Tagen keine 20 min zum Verfassen eines kurzes Updates, und seit dem 27.12. kein Beitrag mehr im Forum... Also wenn das die übliche Kommunikationsleistung von Carver ist, dann werde ich das mit dem Kauf vom ICB nochmal überdenken...


----------



## open-air (5. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## foreigner (5. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


>


...


----------



## NoIdea (5. Februar 2013)

....


----------



## vx2200 (5. Februar 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> @nuts
> @Basti.Tegtmeier


.


----------



## warp4 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es schade, dass Carver die Anregungen aus dem Projekt, vor Allem die Kritik an der mangelhaften Kommunikation, anscheinend nicht wirklich ernst nimmt. Niemand erwartet täglich seitenlange Statements.
Aber außer gelegentlichen Ankündigungen sonst NICHTS, das geht gar nicht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (5. Februar 2013)

Bissel Info wär schon schön!


----------



## NoIdea (5. Februar 2013)

langsam kann ich dem nur beistimmen...
@_nuts_ (ich mag dich eigentlich nicht anpingen, da Du Dich ja bemühst² aber als FIY))
@_Basti.Tegtmeier @Stefan.Stark
Schmeisst uns halt mal einen kleinen Köder hin, dann ist wenigstens wieder Ruhe
 _


----------



## MirkoR (5. Februar 2013)

Gibt doch massig neues! Zuletzt vor 10 Minuten...
http://www.facebook.com/carverbikes


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Februar 2013)

Muss man dafür eingloggt sein bei FB? Ich seh nur das Bild vom Meindl.


----------



## foreigner (5. Februar 2013)

Bin (zum Glück) nicht bei Facebook. Sehe auch nur den Herr Meindl mit einem der beiden (alten) Prototypen. Was das Bike angeht also nix neues.


----------



## driest (5. Februar 2013)

Also ein Foto von Meindl mit einem der beiden Prototypen halte ich nicht unbedingt fuer was 'neues'... Ansonsten enthaelt die Carver Facebook seite eigentlich nur Werbung und das selbe inhaltsleere Geschwaetz wie eben die meissten anderen Firmenseiten auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoR (5. Februar 2013)

Hier fängt es gerade an stark zu schneien ein großer Bericht folgt daher morgen! 


lg mirko


----------



## Micha-L (5. Februar 2013)

Während am Anfang des Projekts die Kommunikation echt top war, gings so ab der Designdiskussion (garkeine Beteiligung) irgendwie bergab. 

Also lasst mal wieder was hören  @Basti.Tegtmeier  @Stefan.Stark 

Gruß,
Michael

Edit: Basti hat echt seit 27.12. nixmehr geschrieben. Krass...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Februar 2013)

War aber gestern das letzte Mal eingeloggt.


----------



## freetourer (5. Februar 2013)

Ezhrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, dass Carver das lodernde Feuer nicht weiter am Zündeln hält.

Mit weiteren News oder auch nur Schnappschüssen aus dem weiteren Produktionsprozess könnte man die Community weiter bei der Stange und bei Laune halten.

Und wer sich schon der neuen Medien und der Community bedient um sein Produkt zu entwickeln und zu promoten muss natürlich auch damit rechnen, dass ebendiese Instrumente benutzt werden um seine Unzufriedenheit auszudrücken.

Meiner Meinung nach waren auch schon Teile der Abstimmungen fragwürdig bzw. nicht mehr der Konsens der teilnehmenden IBC - User.

Dazu kommt jetzt noch (trotz anderslautender Zusagen) die äusserst zähe Kommunikation.

Nach dem finalen Preis des ICB 1 wurde auch schon mehrmals gefragt und der ist sicher auch schon kalkuliert - aber null Info.

Sorry Carver - so wird es mit uns zumindest nix.

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter - habe mirmittlerweile ein Enduro einer anderen Marke zugelegt.


----------



## NoIdea (6. Februar 2013)

Was für eins , wenn es denn schon in eine ähnliche richtung geht (also auch am tauglich)?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. Februar 2013)

ich habe mir nach langem hin und her das Propain Tyee bestellt. Benötige ein neues Bike spätestens Mitte April. Da bin ich jetzt einmal auf die sichere Seite gegangen. Da bisher eh immer nur die Aussage von April/Mai im Raum stand geh ich eh davon aus, dass das ICB 02 erst im Mai kommt, nachdem man ja nichts mehr hört.


----------



## foreigner (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, das Tyee sehe ich auch als einzig echte Alternative. Betrachtet man Preis und Ausstattung ist`s aber auch etwas teurer.
Dafür gefällt mir der Rahmen mit dem tieferen Tretlager und dem tiefen Schwerpunkt schon auch sehr gut.

Das hier die Carver-Leute eingelockt waren und dann sich aber nicht äußern lässt eigentlich nur den Schluss zu, dass es nichts positives zu äußern gibt. Was anderes kann man daraus zumindest nicht schließen.
Ein paar Infos, wann die Serienbikes denn kommen, wie´s mit Farbmustern aussieht und endgültige Preise, ... , wären mal ganz sinnvoll. Bevor hier noch alle aus Ungewissheit und Zweifel abspringen. Ich hänge meine Entscheidung nicht auf 2-3 Wochen auf, aber mein letztes Bike sollte im März kommen, bekommen habe ich es Ende Juni. Sowas mache ich nicht nochmal mit und da war die Kommunikation genau die gleiche wie hier jetzt: Eisiges Schweigen.


----------



## vx2200 (6. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark: Last Activity: Today 09:33

Hmmmm...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2013)

Ich sag mal so, bleiben sie ruhig, Hilfe naht 

Weiß nur nicht wie die aussehen wird.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,

uiuiuiuiuiui.... ich sehe schon die Fackeln und Mistgabeln am Horizont nahen... ich liebe es solche Nachrichten zu verbreiten 

Erstmal ein Update abseits des ICB-Projekts:
Unser lieber Bastl ist eine Tür weiter gezogen und arbeitet jetzt zusammen mit einem kleinen, feinen deutschen Fahrradbrutzler den ihr wahrscheinlich alle kennt... genau der, der die ICB-Protos zusammengebrutzelt hat 
Da wir uns natürlich alle untereinander gut kennen und eng verbunden sind, ist der Basti nicht aus der Welt. Er führt das ICB-Projekt noch zu Ende, hatte aber wegen Umzug & neuem Job leider viel zu wenig Zeit, um Updates zu liefern.

Zurück zum Thema:

Der doofe Ingenieur hat mal ein bissl unsere Asiaten genervt und neue Infos bekommen... das Gute zuerst:
Heute gehen die ersten Rahmen per Express auf die Reise.

Jetzt die schlechte(n) Nachricht(en):
Wir bekommen in der ersten Rutsche (was eigentlich die R'nC Edition hätte werden sollen + Bikes für das Team) sensationelle 12!!! Rahmen.

Warum?
Das ist echt eine gute Frage, die komplette Bestellung inkl. Serienbikes wurde kurz nach der R'nC Bestellfrist platziert.
Die aktuelle Begründung ist, dass nicht wie angefordert alle Rohre, CNC- und Schmiedeteile gefertigt wurden, weil der size breakdown (die Verteilung der Größen auf die Bestellmenge) erst mal offen gelassen wurde. Vermutlich liegt das ein bissl an der vorherrschenden Arbeitsstruktur... "simultanious engineering & production" ist in Asien manchmal etwas problematisch... deswegen hat der Rahmenhersteller trotz anderer Anweisung unserer Leute vor Ort nur Rohre in einer Mustermenge machen lassen. Und so wie es aussieht ist die weitere Materialbestellung nach Eingang des size breakdowns verpennt worden...
Das ist das, was ich so liebe... die Kacke wird erst serviert, wenn alle anderen Restaurants schon geschlossen haben oder anders formuliert: Es wird so lange schöne Welt gemacht, bis es wirklich zu spät ist. Aber letztendlich haben wir als Carver-Team es ja jetzt auch nicht besser gemacht

Was passiert jetzt bzw. wann kommen endlich Rahmen?
Gerade während dem Schreiben ist noch eine frische Email aus Taiwan rein gekommen. Nach den neuen Informationen können wir mit den R'nC Rahmen Mitte März rechnen (fertig in Taiwan, kommen dann per Express, d.h. Auslieferung nicht vor Ende März).
Die Auslieferung der Serienrahmen verzögert sich nicht so stark, da diese jetzt zusammen mit den R'nC produziert werden und hier die Zeitlinie ohnehin eher von den Lieferterminen der Komponenten abhängig ist.

Wir sind dabei unsere Zulieferer zu pushen und werden versuchen noch irgendwo Zeit raus zu holen... unsere neuen Produktmanager klinken sich jetzt noch mit ein und wir versuchen mit vereinter Kraft die Verspätung so gering wie möglich zu halten!


Gestern habe ich das erste mal einen Blizzard gesehen... heute wird es wohl eher ein Shitstorm sein... sorry Leute, ich hasse es auch zu warten 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2013)

Oder kurz gesagt, es ist immer wieder ein Spass mit Zulieferern arbeiten zu dürfen...
Naja, so kann ich immerhin noch ein wenig die Finanzdecke stärken bis der Rahmen bezahlt werden muss.

Aber das erklärt zumindest warum meine Mail an Bastis Carver-Adresse unbeantwortet blieb.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

Hi Stefan,

okay, das sind in der Tat keine guten Nachrichten. Aber bleibt bitte am Drücker.
Ich verkauf gerad bei eBay eine per SMS geschaltete Steckdose - vielleicht kannst du daraus mal ein gewisses ferngesteuertes Motivationsgerät bauen und in Taiwan installieren - kurze Stromstöße können durchaus Müdigkeit verfliegen lassen und dauerhaft motivieren... 
Das es so gelaufen ist, ist Kacke, aber sicher nicht eure Schuld. Einziger Vorwurf: der Informationsfluss hier hätte doch besser sein...ähhh...vorhanden sein müssen...und wenn ihr nur geschrieben hättet, ihr wisst nicht was los ist oder so...
Für mich persönlich ist es zwar schade, das meine Teile erst einen Monat Hochzeit feiern, für die Saison ist es aber keine Drama, wenn ich Anfang/Mitte April den Bock habe.
Grüße,
Garrit

EDIT

Basti: viele Glück und viel Spaß im neuen Job!


----------



## 0rcus (6. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> uiuiuiuiuiui.... ich sehe schon die Fackeln und Mistgabeln am Horizont nahen... ich liebe es solche Nachrichten zu verbreiten
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan, 

vielen Dank für die ehrliche Antwort. Das sind keine guten Nachrichten. Meiner Meinung nach ist das zwar ärgerlich aber nur zweitrangig. Viel wichtiger finde ich, dass endlich mal jemand Klartext redet und uns über den aktuellen Stand aufklärt. Probleme bei der Fertigung und Auslieferung eines neuen Modells kann ich (und wahrscheinlich auch die meisten anderen hier) noch ganz gut verschmerzen, eine gefühlte Ewigkeit im Unklaren gelassen zu werden - trotz zahlreicher Anfragen, die offensichtlich nicht ganz ernst genommen wurden - ist da schon unschöner. Gute Kommunikation ist schließlich das A und O  Ich hoffe, dass wir in Zukunft wieder regelmäßige Updates bekommen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Februar 2013)

Hi Hasifisch,

Du hast 100% recht mit dem Informationsfluss. Habe das echt total einschlafen lassen bei dem ganzen Stress rundherum. Sorry dafür!

Weil die ganze Sache die letzten Wochen so zäh und schlecht gelaufen ist, werde ich das Projekt jetzt wieder fest in meinen Zeitplan aufnehmen und mich auch n bissl in den Bestellablauf & Produktion einmischen... Besserung wird hoch und heilig versprochen!!!!

Diese Geschichte bedeutet mir persönlich wirklich viel, das war bisher mit großem Abstand das beste und interessante Projekt an dem ich je arbeiten durfte... deswegen könnt ihr glauben, dass mich die Verspätung mindestens genauso anpisst wie euch...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## osarias (6. Februar 2013)

Bekomm ich eins der 12 in "L" ?


----------



## tobsinger (6. Februar 2013)

hallo stefan, 

danke für die ehrliche Antwort. Ganz ehrlich wer an eine termigerechte auslieferung geglaubt hat, ist naiv. vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran, dass ich selber in der produktentwicklung arbeite....und nie mit februar gerechnet habe.

drücke euch und uns die Daumen dass wir es bis 1. Mai schaffen, inkl. aufbau natürlich.

äh ich würde nummer 2 von 12 gerne nehmen, dann kann ich mit hübschen eloxal verzücken


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Februar 2013)

@osarias:
Hier versammeln sich schön die Wölfe um die Lämmer... das wird ein harter Kampf 

Als erstes werden natürlich die Rennfahrer versorgt. Wir sind grad am diskutieren, ob wir einen der Rahmen als Entschuldigung verlosen. Wenn wir das von oben frei gegeben bekommen, dann machen wir das 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## osarias (6. Februar 2013)

Lasst es uns in nem Rennen austragen! ;-)


----------



## foreigner (6. Februar 2013)

Das gute an der Sache ist, dass sich die Serienbikes nicht so viel verzögern. Mehr wollte ich ja nicht hören. An Ende April/Anfang Mai habe ich eh nicht geglaubt, auch ich habe beruflich gelegentilch mit zulieferer aus Asien zu tun und es ist fast schon ne Ausnahme, wenn das mal komplett ohne Verzögerung geht.
Wenn ich die Kiste im Mai bekomme, soll´s mir recht sein. Wird davor halt noch verstärkt Downhill gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...Wir sind grad am diskutieren, ob wir einen der Rahmen als Entschuldigung verlosen. Wenn wir das von oben frei gegeben bekommen, dann machen wir das ...



Unter den R´n´C "L" Bestellern oder allgemein?


----------



## gabarinza (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

Schön dass du dich meldest und hier mal etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringst.

Ich finde es auch ein tolles Projekt und werde mir auch einen Rahmen zulegen.
Bisher habe ich das Ganze eher still mitverfolgt. Erstens aus Zeitmangel und zweitens, weil die meisten Entscheidungen eh in meine Richtung gingen. Den Aktiven sei dank. Ach ja, und die Farbe ist mir eher egal, mir gehts um Funktion.

Aber aufgrund der jetzigen Lieferschwierigkeiten würde mich doch mal interessieren, wie das in der Bikeindustrie so abläuft.

Wie werden da z.B. die Verträge gemacht? Gibt es da keine detailliert vorgegebenen Produktionsmengen, -zeiten und -qualitäten.

Und ist das Ganze dann auch nicht pönalisiert?

Ich habe auch ein bisschen Erfahrung in der Zusammenarbeit mit z.B. Taiwanesen und habe bisher stets gute Erfahrungen gemacht, weiß aber auch dass man das Ganze vertraglich exakt definieren muss und v.a. Sanktionen einbauen sollte. 

Das soll jetzt keine Kritik sein, ich persönlich habe eh keine Eile. Mich würde es nur interessieren. Vielleicht findest du ja die Zeit für eine kurze Antwort.

Ach ja, und dass Basti zu ner neuen Firma geht und das hier keinem mitteilt finde ich schon ein bisschen schwach.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist es zwar schade, das meine Teile erst einen Monat Hochzeit feiern, für die Saison ist es aber keine Drama, wenn ich Anfang/Mitte April den Bock habe.



Für mich wäre das nicht akzeptabel, wenn du den Rahmen Mitte April bekommst, denn dann würdest du auf der Saisoneröffnung schon mit ICB fahren, während meins beim Beschichter ist. Diesen Akt seelischer Grausamkeit müsste ich dann Amnesty International melden!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Februar 2013)

Ist mir alles zu Wischiwaschi, genau wie das Geeiere mit den Gewichtsdaten und sonstigen Angaben. Müsste, könnte, wirdschon, wirdsichdannzeigen ist keine Ingenieurssprache, wie ich sie mir vorstelle. 

Die Maße z.B. stehen auf Hunderstel Millimeter, die Ausstattung liegt fest, die Preise müssten auch schon eingeholt sein, die Verträge müssten längst fix sein ... wenn denn alles auf den Weg gebracht worden wäre. Wenn ...

Wenn sich die "neuen" Produktmanager sich erst jetzt einschalten, was haben die alten denn bislang gemacht? 

Transparenz war das Motto dieser Entwicklung. Füllt das bitte mit Leben!

*Wenn die Lieferung per Luft 50  für den Rahmen mehr kostet, bietet das für das ICB02 bitte an! Wäre mir eine Verkürzung der Lieferzeit um die sechs Wochen im Vergleich zur Schiffsfracht wert!*

Ich habe schlicht keine Lust mehr Geld in mein altes Rad zu investieren, bis das IBC02 kommt. Da es bei einigen anders aussieht, wäre doch vllt eine "Liste der Eiligen" nett. Wäre dann gerne da ganz vorne drauf. Wäre auch bereit, die eine oder andere Probefahrt zu gewähren.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2013)

Falls wirklich welche von den 12 an uns gehen, dann sollten diese natürlich ganz klar nach dem Bestelleingang geliefert werden.
Also wer zuerst bestellt hat bkommt einen, fertig. Ist nur logisch und gerecht

G.


----------



## piilu (6. Februar 2013)

Lass mich raten du warst einer der ersten Besteller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIP (6. Februar 2013)

Herzlichen dank dir Stefan für das Update!! 

Auch wenn die news keine guten sind,
euch kann man da keine vorwürfen machen...
Bin ja in der Automobilbranche tätig,
und Probleme mit Zulieferern bei einem neuen Projekt sind leider Alltag 

Noch eine Frage:
Gibt es schon einen Zeitplan ab wann man das ICB02 vorbestellen kann?


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Februar 2013)

Das trifft doch nur die Sushi-Besteller... Schön, dass mal einer Klartext spricht, aber muss es dann gleich so eine Neuigkeit sein. Kann sein, dass ich ganz besonders naiv bin, aber ich habe mit Anfang März gerechnet, habe mir alle Teile für den Aufbau teuer nach Norwegen schicken lassen und hier ganz ehrlich verzollt ... wohlwissend, dass wir im Mai wieder zurückgehen - aber das sind mir die zwei,drei Monate mit dem ICB hier oben wert. Aber wenn daraus jetzt nur noch einer wird ... das ist echt frustrierend. Musste ja so kommen!
********, ********, bin ich doof ...

Reimar


----------



## kopis (6. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Hasifisch,
> 
> Du hast 100% recht mit dem Informationsfluss. Habe das echt total einschlafen lassen bei dem ganzen Stress rundherum. Sorry dafür!
> 
> ...




Hi Stefan,

weiter so  
bad news are good news...leider müssen wir da alle durch
aber wir haben endlich Info´s und einen Support, der uns bei der Stange hält und dem Projekt wieder Leben einhaucht und auch ich hoffe, schnell genug einen der R'nC Rahmen geordert zu haben, um unter den 12 Glücklichen zu sein der ersten Serie 

Schön wäre es, wenn du uns auch mal mit Bildern der ersten 12 Rahmen oder der Produktion versorgen könntest...verkürzt die gefühlte Wartezeit um Welten  

Also weiter so...wir tragen das alle mit, denn das Ziel ist in greifbare Nähe gerückt und wie sagte meine Oma immer...auf was besonders schönes kann man auch warten

Grüße kopis


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... Diesen Akt seelischer Grausamkeit müsste ich dann Amnesty International melden!



Das perlt wie Morgentau an der Lotushaut meines Gewissens ab...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falls wirklich welche von den 12 an uns gehen, dann sollten diese natürlich ganz klar nach dem Bestelleingang geliefert werden.
> Also wer zuerst bestellt hat bkommt einen, fertig. Ist nur logisch und gerecht
> 
> G.



Sorry Jörg, aber so nicht...
Das würde nur gelten, wenn vornherein die Limitierung klar ist und man damit rechnen kann. So wäre es genau so unfair wie jedes andere willkürliche System außer Verlosung.
Und das sage ich als "Uneiliger", der zwar gern schnell hätte, aber auch ruhig etwas warten kann...



doriuscrow schrieb:


> ..Aber wenn daraus jetzt nur noch einer wird ... das ist echt frustrierend. Musste ja so kommen!...



Ich bin definitiv dafür, das du einen der ersten bekommst!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2013)

Ist die Frage wie viele der 12 überhaupt übrig bleiben. Zwei oder drei gehen schonmal an die Teamfahrer (oder warens noch mehr?). Dann brauchts noch welche fürs Assembling, denn mit irgendwas müssen ja die hübschen Prospektfotos gemacht werden. Dann war noch die Rede von externen Bestellungen die auch für Produktpräsentation eingesetzt werden sollten. Da wird's dann langsam eng 
 @Hasifisch:
Du bist ja so gemein


----------



## EraZeR (6. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark : 
Das sind ja echt erschreckende Nachrichten. War leider irgendwie zu erwarten nach so langer Funkstille seitens Basti :/

1.Was meinst du damit, dass die Auslieferung der Serienrahmen sich nicht so stark verzögert? (Auf welchen (Liefer-)Zeitraum beziehst du dich da? Und wie definierst du "nicht so stark"?)
Ist es dann überhaupt noch möglich, dass die Komplett-Bikes bzw. das ICB 02 bis April/Mai fertig werden?
Wie lang dauert es denn generell etwa bis die Rahmen aus Taiwan per Schiff dann hier sind? 


Ich weiß, dass du auch keine Glaskugel hast, aber eine ehrliche Einschätzung seitens Carver würde da sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Diese ganze Sache macht schon etwas nervös ...
Da kommt die Angst auf, dass man im April/Mai genau wieder so wenig Informationen bekommt und die halbe Saison wartet. (Soll kein Angriff sein - Ich weiß, dass sich Stefan voll reinhängt - und es wohl auch nicht sein Job ist zu überprüfen was in Taiwan abgeht). Aber da überlegt man sich dann schon ernsthaft, ob man nicht doch auf andere Räder zurückgreifen sollte, die "schneller" verfügbar sind.

Naja hoffen wir mal das Beste,
Grüße,


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Februar 2013)

Servus... bin grad unterwegs, deshalb in aller Kürze:

Genaue Gewichtsangaben vor Serie sind schwierig. Vor allem wegen der Toleranz bei den Konifizierungen und den Schweissnähten...

Zulieferverträge wie in der Automobilindustrie sind unüblich, allerdings sind wir am überlegen, wie wir das einrichten können. Allerdings ist unser Team klein und wir können uns nicht zu sehr mit Verwaltungsaufgaben lahm legen... Und so etwas bedeutet verdammt viel zusätzliche Arbeit!

Unsere neuen PMs haben sich natürlich vor allem mit unserem Volumenprogramm beschäftigt.... Im Vergleich zu City und Trekking ist unsere MTB-Sparte (noch) winzig.

Ob wir die Serie in Teilen per Express kommen lassen ist in der Diskussion... aber jetzt schaue ich mir erstmal die neuen Shimano-Sachen an  Bis später!

Greez,
Stefan



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ist mir alles zu Wischiwaschi, genau wie das Geeiere mit den Gewichtsdaten und sonstigen Angaben. Müsste, könnte, wirdschon, wirdsichdannzeigen ist keine Ingenieurssprache, wie ich sie mir vorstelle.
> 
> Die Maße z.B. stehen auf Hunderstel Millimeter, die Ausstattung liegt fest, die Preise müssten auch schon eingeholt sein, die Verträge müssten längst fix sein ... wenn denn alles auf den Weg gebracht worden wäre. Wenn ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Februar 2013)

@EraZeR:

Wir sind daran die Produktion zu pushen... habe unsere Agenten schon angeschoben, die sehen zu, was sie machen können. Allerdings ist in Taiwan erst mal Neujahr... ihr seid die ersten, die mit News versorgt werden!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Lass mich raten du warst einer der ersten Besteller



Nein, ich glaub ich war eher Mittelfeld.




> Sorry Jörg, aber so nicht...
> Das würde nur gelten, wenn vornherein die Limitierung klar ist und man damit rechnen kann. So wäre es genau so unfair wie jedes andere willkürliche System außer Verlosung.
> Und das sage ich als "Uneiliger", der zwar gern schnell hätte, aber auch ruhig etwas warten kann...



Auch mit deinen Smilies muß ichs doch kommentieren, da recht viele spaßfreie Ironielegastheniger als Mitleser vorhanden sind
Die einzig gerechte Methode ist nach Bestelleingang auszuliefern

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @EraZeR:
> 
> Wir sind daran die Produktion zu pushen... habe unsere Agenten schon angeschoben, die sehen zu, was sie machen können. Allerdings ist in Taiwan erst mal Neujahr... ihr seid die ersten, die mit News versorgt werden!
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich sind da keine Doppelagenten drunter

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Weil die ganze Sache die letzten Wochen so zäh und schlecht gelaufen ist, werde ich das Projekt jetzt wieder fest in meinen Zeitplan aufnehmen und mich auch n bissl in den Bestellablauf & Produktion einmischen... Besserung wird hoch und heilig versprochen!!!!
> 
> Diese Geschichte bedeutet mir persönlich wirklich viel, das war bisher mit großem Abstand das beste und interessante Projekt an dem ich je arbeiten durfte... deswegen könnt ihr glauben, dass mich die Verspätung mindestens genauso anpisst wie euch...



Na dann.... ich nehm dich beim Wort. 

Die Frage nach dem Gewicht (des Rahmens) sollte sich doch anhand eines der 12 Rahmen beantworten lassen, oder nicht? 

Was war denn nun mit dem "kleinen Desaster" in Sachen nicht maßhaltiger Teile? War das nicht wie von nuts geschrieben [1] die Ursache für die nun nur 12 Rahmen 

Achso, die Frage ob am M Rahmen nun eine 150mm oder 125mmm Reverb sein wird ist nach wie vor offen.

-
[1] http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10260727&postcount=439
-


----------



## NoIdea (6. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> J[...] aber mein letztes Bike sollte im März kommen, bekommen habe ich es Ende Juni. Sowas mache ich nicht nochmal mit und da war die Kommunikation genau die gleiche wie hier jetzt: Eisiges Schweigen.


War das auch mit Carver?

Weil... im ernst: für mich ist Ende April für das 01 schon die äußerste Schmerzgrenze:/

[Edit: AH es gab Posts vom Stefan -eben erst entdeckt. DAS wurde aber auch Zeit Und irgendwie freut es mich wieder was zu lesen, auch wenn es, wie zu erwarten, keine guten Nachrichten sind... Einen groben Zeitraum für die 01er wäre aber nach wie vor interessant...]


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Du bist ja so gemein



Ja, ich denke, ich sollte in die Politik gehen...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> Die einzig gerechte Methode ist nach Bestelleingang auszuliefern...



Ach hör mir auf...du glaubst bestimmt auch, wir hätten Demokratie im Forum und im Staat...
(Mir ist es übrigens wirklich schnuppe...)


----------



## foreigner (6. Februar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Achso, die Frage ob am M Rahmen nun eine 150mm oder 125mmm Reverb sein wird ist nach wie vor offen.


 

Das war für noch gar keine Größe wirklich fix.
Ich persönlich bin ja der Hoffnung, dass M und L auf 125mm unterwegs sind. Da ich ja wahrscheinlich schon L nehmen werde wegen der Länge mit 1,79 m, ist da nicht mehr viel Luft mit einer ausgefahrenen 150er. Das geht gerade so. Wer kurzbeiniger ist, der muss dann schon auf m gehen, damit er mit ausgefahrener stütze sitzen kann, obwohl L von der Länge her besser gewesen wäre. Also die lange Stütze kann durchaus Probleme bei der Größenwahl bereiten. Daher bin ich für 125mm. Ich hoffe so schlau war Carver auch.


----------



## foreigner (6. Februar 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> War das auch mit Carver?
> 
> Weil... im ernst: für mich ist April für das 01 schon die äußerste Schmerzgrenze:/


 
Ne, eine andere deutsche Firma, die auch mit Ca ... anfängt.


----------



## 0rcus (6. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das war für noch gar keine Größe wirklich fix.
> Ich persönlich bin ja der Hoffnung, dass M und L auf 125mm unterwegs sind. Da ich ja wahrscheinlich schon L nehmen werde wegen der Länge mit 1,79 m, ist da nicht mehr viel Luft mit einer ausgefahrenen 150er. Das geht gerade so. Wer kurzbeiniger ist, der muss dann schon auf m gehen, damit er mit ausgefahrener stütze sitzen kann, obwohl L von der Länge her besser gewesen wäre. Also die lange Stütze kann durchaus Probleme bei der Größenwahl bereiten. Daher bin ich für 125mm. Ich hoffe so schlau war Carver auch.



Hatte bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen eine solche Sattelstütze besessen zu haben. Ist die Stütze nicht stufenlos verstellbar? Wenn ja, dann wäre es egal - wenn nicht, dann hättest du mit deinem Kurzbeinerargument (zu denen ich auch gehöre - 187cm mit 88cm Schrittlänge) vollkommen recht und ich bekäme ein Problem mit der langen Stütze. Aber die Jungs bei RockShox werden doch wohl so clever gewesen sein, dem Ding eine stufenlose Verstellung verpasst zu haben???

*Edith* sagt, dass sie übrigens genau deswegen bei der Diskussion über Sattelrohrhöhe und Rahmenlayout die ganze Zeit darauf hingewiesen hat, dass das Rad ein möglichst kurzes Sitzrohr und ein tiefes Oberrohr braucht.


----------



## warp4 (6. Februar 2013)

Das ist Sch.....
Aber nicht zu ändern, also was solls.

Hat auch nix mit den Anfangsbuchstaben der Fa zu tun,sondern mit den handelnden Personen. Und da haben sich einige wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Um es vorsichtig auszudrücken...
Nuts & Stefan explizit ausgenommen ! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

0rcus schrieb:


> Hatte bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen eine solche Sattelstütze besessen zu haben. Ist die Stütze nicht stufenlos verstellbar?...



Ist völlig egal, ob stufenlos oder nicht - die obere Position muss fix passen, daran orientiert sich alles.
Wenn man den Schalter zum Ausfahren drück, entlastet man/steht auf und nimmt wieder Platz, wenn das Ding draußen ist. Da gibt es kein Justieren oder Probieren, raus und passt, alles andere ist Murks.
Bin übrigens auch einer der Verfechter des noch kürzeren Sitzrohres oder eines M/L Rahmens...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2013)

Also um mal von der Theorie in die Praxis zu kommen. 
Ich kenn ja einige Radler und ihre Räder, aber keiner fährt einen Rahmen dessen Größe von der Spezifikation in die Region des L Carver Rahmens kommt und bei dem die 150er Reverb in irgendeiner Weise ein Problem darstellen würde.
Beim M Model kann man da mal das überlegen anfangen, aber selbst da wären es schon Ausnahmefälle würde sie nicht passen.


 @Hasifisch: Was machen denn die Trailraketen????

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere kommt bei Größe M ne 125mm Reverb rein... muss aber noch mal schauen. Evtl. habe ich später schon Infos, sonst morgen (muss noch einige Kilometer auf der Autobahn abspulen heute...)

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## benzinkanister (6. Februar 2013)

Den L-Rahmen und dessen Stütze auf 180cm-Knöpfe zu biegen ist doch auch nicht Sinn der Sache oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ... Was machen denn die Trailraketen????
> 
> G.



Da kommt demnächst was - war nur eine Weile durch erst Erkältung und dann Arbeit außer Gefecht...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Da kommt demnächst was - war nur eine Weile durch erst Erkältung und dann Arbeit außer Gefecht...



Gut

Du solltest Arbeit und Krankheit immer auf den selben Zeitnenner bringen, dann kannste eins zeitlich wegstreichen 

G.


----------



## benzinkanister (6. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark 

Sind bei den 12 Rahmen denn alle Größen dabei?
Könnt ihr vielleicht schon Wippe und ausfallenden ausliefern? Dann kann man die schonmal für sich eloxieren lassen und spart 2 Wochen .

Gute Fahrt


----------



## Micha-L (6. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> uiuiuiuiuiui.... ich sehe schon die Fackeln und Mistgabeln am Horizont nahen... ich liebe es solche Nachrichten zu verbreiten



Hey Stefan,
auch von mir Danke fürs Update.

Ist ja alles nicht so schlimm, solange die Kommunikation stimmt. 

Das mit Basti ist natürlich schade. Aber er hat uns ja vorher noch für 2500 ein nettes Gesamtpaket ermöglicht. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milk (6. Februar 2013)

schön zu sehen dass es weiter geht..

freu mich auch shcon auf die farbsamples wenn man das dann mal live sieht..

so dürfte dann die Edelvariante anrollen..


----------



## foreigner (6. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Den L-Rahmen und dessen Stütze auf 180cm-Knöpfe zu biegen ist doch auch nicht Sinn der Sache oder?


 
Doch !
Die Carver Tester (z.B. Basti u. Max Schuhmann) sind auch um die 1,80 m. Und denen war der M Rahmen für Enduro (-Touren)-Einsatz zu kurz. Ich saß auf dem Ding ja auch mal ein paar Minuten und fand es auch sehr kurz, so dass ich mir gut vorstellen kann ein L Bike zu kaufen, obwohl ich eigentlich kleinere Räder mag und das Bike noch mit "langem" 60mm Vorbau kam und der Sattel in der Stütze ganz hinten saß. Ich will das dann sehen und deswegen will ich auch auf M und L mal vergleichsweise Probe sitzen. Ich mag ja eigentlich kleine Räder, also mal schauen, was mir besser passt. Ich glaube aber, dass die meisten 1,80er Leute bei L landen. Daher wurde ja auch XXL als Größe nachgeschoben, weil L quasi bereits M ist.
Der einzige der sich mal anders geäußert hatte bezüglich der größe war Stefan Stark, der das Ding aber zu dem Zeitpunkt nur im Park gefahren war und nicht auf einer Tour, wo die anderen die beengte Sitzposition bemängelt hatten.
  @_milk_: Schick!
Aber: für mich wurde das 3er ein bischen "verkackt", weil man nicht den Void und die 170er Deville und einen sinnvolleren Laufradsatz genommen hat. Sonst hätte ich mir meinen Kontostand nämlich nochmal genauer angeschaut....


----------



## benzinkanister (6. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Doch !
> Die Carver Tester (z.B. Basti u. Max Schuhmann) sind auch um die 1,80 m. Und denen war der M Rahmen für Enduro (-Touren)-Einsatz zu kurz. Ich saß auf dem Ding ja auch mal ein paar Minuten und fand es auch sehr kurz, so dass ich mir gut vorstellen kann ein L Bike zu kaufen, obwohl ich eigentlich kleinere Räder mag und das Bike noch mit "langem" 60mm Vorbau kam und der Sattel in der Stütze ganz hinten saß. Ich will das dann sehen und deswegen will ich auch auf M und L mal vergleichsweise Probe sitzen. Ich mag ja eigentlich kleine Räder, also mal schauen, was mir besser passt. Ich glaube aber, dass die meisten 1,80er Leute bei L landen. Daher wurde ja auch XXL als Größe nachgeschoben, weil L quasi bereits M ist.
> Der einzige der sich mal anders geäußert hatte bezüglich der größe war Stefan Stark, der das Ding aber zu dem Zeitpunkt nur im Park gefahren war und nicht auf einer Tour, wo die anderen die beengte Sitzposition bemängelt hatten.



ja ich versteh dich schon. Aber warum dann nicht den M-Rahmen anpassen? Der Sprung zwischen L und XL ist dadurch schon ziemlich groß.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2013)

Ihr fangt jetzt, wo die Teile mehr oder weniger gebaut werden, nicht schon wieder die Größendiskussion an, oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

M/l, m/l... :d


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2013)

Auf Randgruppen kann nicht immer Rücksicht genommen werden
Vielleicht solltest du eher versuchen Lobbyist zu werden statt Politiker


----------



## open-air (7. Februar 2013)

Hi,

wie wäre es denn wenn die Stützenlänge wählbar oder zumindest austauschbar ist!

So können sich die kurzbeinigen auch bequem setzen

Ich finde es echt super, wenn vor der Traileinfahrt erst die Stütze eingeschoben werden muß weil die Verstellung zu kurz ist ... .


Gruß
open-air


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> ...
> wie wäre es denn wenn die Stützenlänge wählbar oder zumindest austauschbar ist!
> ...



Wie wäre es, wenn Du erklärst, wie das "wählbar" in der Praxis aussehen soll? Die Räder werden in Serie und nicht auf Anforderung gebaut...

Und selbstverständlich ist die Stütze austauschbar. Dadurch, das es unbedingt die Reverb Stealth sein musste, ist das zwar nicht ganz so einfach, aber trotzdem machbar.


----------



## foreigner (7. Februar 2013)

Mir solls Wurst sein, bei mir geht´s ja.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,

wegen der Reverb für Größe M:

Geplant ist eine 125er. Ich habe noch mal Spezifikationen zum Einbaumaß mit der freien Länge im Sitzrohr und der Postion des Leitungsausgangs abgeglichen. Möglich wäre eine 150er Reverb ab Größe M.

Unser neuer PM Hans (der wird sich bestimmt auch mal bei Gelegenheit zu Wort melden) meinte er hätte jetzt noch ein kleines Zeitfenster, um auf eine 150er Reverb zu gehen... wie wäre es mit einer Umfrage? Hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr 

Greez,
Stefan

... aber nicht, dass dann einer meckert er hätte nix mitbekommen, weil er von Altweiberfastnacht bis Aschermittwoch keine Erinnerung mehr hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakes (7. Februar 2013)

Hi,

just to make sure if I understood correctly. Sitzrohr is long enought that It would be possible to lower the 150mm Reverb to the lowest position? Like this one.
If so, I don't see a reason why would ICB be equipped with 125mm. 150mm for sure .


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Februar 2013)

Wenn sich die meisten M-Käufer in Fastnachtsverseuchten Gegenden konzentrieren könnte das natürlich schwierig werden.
Mir isses Wurst.

Aber es gibt ja vermutlich genug User die die versuchen Wirtschaftsleistung aufrecht erhalten während die Bekloppten und Bescheuerten durch die Straßen ziehen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Februar 2013)

Dear Snakes 

Yes, you are right. That's what the drawings told me.
I really wondered because the outer shaft of the 5,9" travel version is shorter than the shaft of the 4,9" travel version.
Sounds weird but that's the way it is 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## DIP (7. Februar 2013)

Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach gegen eine 150er Reverb bei Rahmengröße "M" spricht ist die Frage ob sie im ausgefahrenen zustand für ein paar Käufer zu lang ist.

Müsste man mal ausrechnen, mindest Schrittlänge ermitteln, und anschließend mit den Käuferkreis abgleichen.

Aufgrund des kurzen Sitzrohrs vom ICB _vermute_ ich das eine 150er geht.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Februar 2013)

Snakes schrieb:


> ...
> If so, I don't see a reason why would ICB be equipped with 125mm. 150mm for sure .



Unfortunately - it´s not that easy...



DIP schrieb:


> Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach gegen eine 150er Reverb bei Rahmengröße "M" spricht ist die Frage ob sie im ausgefahrenen zustand für ein paar Käufer zu lang ist...



For short legged riders it could be too long even in lower position, that's why we had long discussion about.


----------



## freetourer (7. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Wäre es denn mal möglich mitzuteilen, wie jetzt der finale Preis für das IBC 1 kalkuliert ist ?

Sollte doch bestimmt schon passiert sein.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Unser neuer PM Hans (der wird sich bestimmt auch mal bei Gelegenheit zu Wort melden) meinte er hätte jetzt noch ein kleines Zeitfenster, um auf eine 150er Reverb zu gehen... wie wäre es mit einer Umfrage? Hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr



Umfrage ist gut...noch besser gleich abstimmen

G.


----------



## crossboss (7. Februar 2013)

Hi Freetourer, du alter Recke, willst du das dann noch tunen/ umbauen oder so fahren


----------



## Snakes (7. Februar 2013)

Ok, it might be too long for some riders, but it is adjustable seatpost with infinite height adjustment. You don't have to lift it all the way up. Not that hard.

On the other hand, if 125mm of travel is not enough you have to use old fashion QR seatpost clamp and lower and higher seatpost by hand when needed... 

In my opinion 150mm version is more universal. 
Is it possible to order lets say 20% of 125mm version and 80% of 150mm version and let customers to selected which one they want when they are buying bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (7. Februar 2013)

Snakes schrieb:


> Ok, it might be too long for some riders, but it is adjustable seatpost with infinite height adjustment. You don't have to lift it all the way up. Not that hard...



This is what we had discussion about. From my view it must be fixed at top position, because you need defined height for smooth pedaling. You lift your butt, release seatpost and it must slide in right position, correction or controlling causes loose of time and flow. From this position a seatpost can be too long...


----------



## Kaltumformer (7. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wegen der Reverb für Größe M:
> 
> ...



Umfrage ist so eine Sache, da stimmen doch wieder irgendwelche Kasperle ab die gar kein ICB kaufen und auch auch nicht in M. Dann eher sowas wie Größenangabe+Schrittlänge + 125mm oder 150mm.

Ich hatte ja hier nochmal was zu 125mm vs. 150mm geschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10160924&postcount=64

In sofern dürfte 150mm zumindest für mich (173cm/82) passen. Hat der Satteltyp evtl. noch einen größeren Einfluss? Sprich unterschiedl. Höhe? (Habe das noch nie an Sätteln verglichen).

...mittlerweile habe ich mir überlegt ob man nicht den oberen Anschlag, wenn nötig, also man die 150mm nicht ganz ausfahren kann wg. "Kurzbeinigkeit", schlicht und ergreifend durch eine einfache Bowdenzugschlinge zwischen z.B. Sattel und Sattelklemme herstellen könnte. Habe das mal so bei jemandem gesehen der das mit einer normalen Sattelstütze macht um so immer wieder exakt den oberen Punkt zu finden nach der Abfahrt.


----------



## Snakes (7. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> This is what we had discussion about. From my view it must be fixed at top position, because you need defined height for smooth pedaling. You lift your butt, release seatpost and it must slide in right position, correction or controlling causes loose of time and flow. From this position a seatpost can be too long...



Yeah I saw your post (I understand most of the stuff here or Google translate helps me, aber ich kann nicht so gut in Deutsch schreiben ).

I agree with you, it probably really is easier to adjust right height if you can lift seatpost all the way up. 
But if it is too short, you have to unscrew QR seatpost clamp for longer, steeper descents.

I am 1,77m big and I think that my legs are on shorter side. On my current bike, Commencal Meta 6 size M I am dropping seatpost for around 150mm so 150mm Reverb version would be the best for me.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit,

ich tendiere auch eher zu 150mm... schließlich sind die Rahmen recht tief. Da kann n bissl mehr Verstellweg nix schaden...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## p00nage (7. Februar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Umfrage ist so eine Sache, da stimmen doch wieder irgendwelche Kasperle ab die gar kein ICB kaufen und auch auch nicht in M. Dann eher sowas wie Größenangabe+Schrittlänge + 125mm oder 150mm.
> 
> Ich hatte ja hier nochmal was zu 125mm vs. 150mm geschrieben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10160924&postcount=64
> ...




jo wenn man dann sieht das du mit 82er Schrittlänge für die Größe eher langbeinig bist und sich da die 150er gerade so ausgehet, ist beim M mmn die Entscheidung nicht schwer. 125mm Verstellweg sollten ja auch ausreichend sein. Ich zb hab nur 82cm Schrittlänge bei 183cm Größe. Bin aber nur ein Außenstehender, fahr ein 601 in L mit 150mm Stütze und passt gerade so.


----------



## Snakes (7. Februar 2013)

Ok lets say that for someone 150mm is too long. I think that it is not hard to find someone who would love to exchange his 125mm Reverb for 150mm version. Most people would like more height adjustment.

But the other way around, if you have 125mm version and would like longer version it will be hard to find anyone that would exchange it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (7. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch für 150mm aber die großen XL und xxl sollen die ja eh bekommen


----------



## p00nage (7. Februar 2013)

Max sieht man ja auf dem Bild, er sagt der M Rahmen ist für ihm zu klein. Selbst er ( der ja nen L Rahmen wählen würde) hätte bei einer 150mm Stütze keinen Platz mehr, bei zu kleinem Rahmen.


----------



## foreigner (7. Februar 2013)

Ich bin für 125mm. Passt dann auch kurzbeinigeren Leuten und macht da keine Probleme und reicht mir vom Verstellweg völlig. Ich würde die 125mm sogar bevorzugen: Meine bevorzugte DH Position ist 12cm tiefer als die Uphillposition, da kann ich einfach von Anschlag zu Anschlag verstellen, das ist das aller einfachste und ich muss nicht nachkorrigieren. Und für extreme Steilabfahrten gibt´s zu not immer noch so ein altertümliches Teil zur Verstellung der Sattelhöhe, das nennt sich Schnellspanner.


----------



## Kaltumformer (7. Februar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo wenn man dann sieht das du mit 82er Schrittlänge für die Größe eher langbeinig bist und sich da die 150er gerade so ausgehet, ist beim M mmn die Entscheidung nicht schwer. 125mm Verstellweg sollten ja auch ausreichend sein. Ich zb hab nur 82cm Schrittlänge bei 183cm Größe. Bin aber nur ein Außenstehender, fahr ein 601 in L mit 150mm Stütze und passt gerade so.



Nagel mich jetzt nicht genau auf die 82 fest, es können auch 81 sein.

Das wäre halt auch alles überhaupt kein Thema wenn man die reverb in der Ausfahrlänge begrenzen könnte. Aber so weit hat bei deren Konstruktion scheinbar keiner gedacht.  Oder gibts da eine Möglichkeit durch einen anderen Spacer oder was auch immer das zu begrenzen?


----------



## open-air (7. Februar 2013)

Hi,

From my point of view there is no question, if the 150-RSRS fits to all frames, you should mount them.

With 82cm and 166cm I prefer "s" frame

op


----------



## Kaltumformer (7. Februar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Max sieht man ja auf dem Bild, er sagt der M Rahmen ist für ihm zu klein. Selbst er ( der ja nen L Rahmen wählen würde) hätte bei einer 150mm Stütze keinen Platz mehr, bei zu kleinem Rahmen.



Was für ein Bild ?


----------



## p00nage (7. Februar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Was für ein Bild ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10160924&postcount=64


----------



## Kaltumformer (7. Februar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10160924&postcount=64



Das ist nicht Max, sondern ich!


----------



## p00nage (7. Februar 2013)

Achso. Aber trotzdem mit 82er Schrittlänge oder? Im Endeffekt muss Carver entscheiden. Die 125mm passt jedem und die 150 nen Teil besser und dem Rest garnicht.


----------



## Kaltumformer (7. Februar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Achso. Aber trotzdem mit 82er Schrittlänge oder? Im Endeffekt muss Carver entscheiden.


Ja. Max ist ein ganzes Stück größer als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich tendiere auch eher zu 150mm... schließlich sind die Rahmen recht tief. Da kann n bissl mehr Verstellweg nix schaden...
> 
> ...



Ich revediere meine Meinung, wir machen keine Abstimmung. Du entscheidest einfach

G.


----------



## Baschtimann (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 
verkaufe wenn das zeug kommt meine 650B ausfallenden von meinem raw-rahmen!
falls bedarf einfach pn an mich...
gruß
Basti


----------



## NoIdea (8. Februar 2013)

Wieso dafuer kein extra thread?
Bei der  reverb thematik frage ich mich das selbe -verliert man sonst den überblick wenn jetzt noch nach den preisen gefragt wird (was ja schon 1,2x war)...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Februar 2013)

Gudens 

Alright, checke mal mitm Nuts, ob wir dazu noch mal ein Thema aufmachen oder ob wir das einfach ganz undemokratisch per Erlass oder Münzwurf festlegen...

Update folgt!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (9. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gudens
> 
> Alright, checke mal mitm Nuts, ob wir dazu noch mal ein Thema aufmachen oder ob wir das einfach ganz undemokratisch per Erlass oder Münzwurf festlegen...
> 
> ...


 
Was machen denn unsere 12 Beauties? Und was macht der Rest - ausser Chinese New Year feiern? 

MfG, Reimar


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Februar 2013)

Die Beauties stehen versandbereit verpackt zur Abholung... hätten eigentlich schon Freitag aufn Weg gehen sollen.
Sobald ich ne Tracking-Nr. habe wird die F5-Taste mein bester Freund 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (9. Februar 2013)

Soll ich dir nochmal meine Adresse geben - nur zum Abgleichen ... nicht, dass die wo falsch hingeschickt werden ...


----------



## Gosch (10. Februar 2013)

Stehen mittlerweile die Preise für ICB01 und ICB03 fest?


----------



## JENSeits (10. Februar 2013)

es wird es wird ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stfu (10. Februar 2013)

gosch schrieb:


> stehen mittlerweile die preise für icb01 und icb03 fest?


icb01=1799,99
icb03=3799,99

Korrigiert, Nuts


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Februar 2013)

Hast du ne Quelle? Kann bei Carver und FB nix finden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Februar 2013)

Werde noch mal die Preise abchecken und posten... hat mich bis jetzt wenig interessiert, muss ja nix dafür zahlen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Festerfeast (10. Februar 2013)

An wen gehen denn jetzt die ersten zwölf Rahmen? Teamfahrer?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Februar 2013)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> An wen gehen denn jetzt die ersten zwölf Rahmen? Teamfahrer?



Zum einen die zum anderen müssen ja auch ein paar Muster für die Fotopeoduktion etc aufgebaut werden. Irgendwo war auch mal die Rede davon dass es von anderen Komponenten Herstellern Anfragen für Demo-modelle gab.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> An wen gehen denn jetzt die ersten zwölf Rahmen? Teamfahrer?



Hab gehört die sollen ins Fichtelgebirge gehen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (10. Februar 2013)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es keinen Teamfahrer größer 190cm gibt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es keinen Teamfahrer größer 190cm gibt



....

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (10. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es keinen Teamfahrer größer 190cm gibt


 
Gibt es wohl tatsächlich nicht ... die werden eher die L's "aufbrauchen" ...  

Aber warum sollte auch nur einer der 12 Rahmen in die Hände eines RAW-Bestellers fallen? Das wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein - zumindest für den einen! 

Reimar


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Februar 2013)

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## messias (10. Februar 2013)

Wo steht denn eigentlich, dass die 12 Rahmen alle Größe L sind?


----------



## doriuscrow (10. Februar 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Wo steht denn eigentlich, dass die 12 Rahmen alle Größe L sind?


 
Nirgends - aber da ich einen solchen bestellt habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass genau davon nix übrig bleibt! So war das gemeint.

Reimar


----------



## tobsinger (10. Februar 2013)

es wird sich so verhalten es gibt: es gibt von jeder grösse ein paar rahmen, weil die wollen ja sehen ob alles  funktioniert in allen grössen. die L und M rahmen werden alle gleich von den teamfahrern abgegriffen, was bleibt übrig?  S und XL. Der S geht an mich ,weil den sonst keiner bestellt hat und um den XL könnt losen 

schönen abend.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Februar 2013)

Wer sagt eigentlich dass die RAW kommen und nicht schon eloxiert sind?


----------



## EraZeR (11. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zu diesem Thema?


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus... bin grad unterwegs, deshalb in aller Kürze:
> 
> ...*Ob wir die Serie in Teilen per Express kommen lassen ist in der Diskussion... *aber jetzt schaue ich mir erstmal die neuen Shimano-Sachen an  Bis später!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank und Grüße,
EraZeR


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gudens
> 
> Alright, checke mal mitm Nuts, ob wir dazu noch mal ein Thema aufmachen oder ob wir das einfach ganz undemokratisch per Erlass oder Münzwurf festlegen...
> 
> Update folgt!



iGude 

Das interessante ist, wenn man mal eine wenig auf Exkurs geht, dass Canyon z.B. am Strive an allen Größen 125mm Stützen verbaut und am Nerve AL+ 150mm Stützen, trotz dessen das die Sitzrohre des Nerve (um bei Rahmengröße M zu bleiben) sogar länger ist (450 zu 443) - auch wenns nur 7mm sind. Am ICB sind es ja noch ein paar Millimeter weniger mit 440. Also wenn man es so betrachtet hätte ich gesagt: 150mm - Attacke! 

P.S. Einen habe ich noch. Sind in Sachen Kurbel entschieden ob da nun  22/36 oder 24/38 oder was auch immer kommt? (Ich hätte ja gerne ein 38er Blatt am Rad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich dass die RAW kommen und nicht schon eloxiert sind?



Die 12 Stück kommen raw.
Wir sollten ein Rennen ausrichten, um die verbleibenden Rahmen unters Volk zu bringen 

Werde mal nen size breakdown anfragen. Habe übrigens leider noch keine Trackingnummer... mal schauen, ob da jemnad trotz Neujahr zu erreichen ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir sollten ein Rennen ausrichten, um die verbleibenden Rahmen unters Volk zu bringen
> 
> .



Wär ich dabei, Kohlern müßte doch gehen ...ansonsten macht doch einfach Bestelleingang und fertig. Wer sich damals als Erster entschieden hat, in der jeweiligen übrigen Größe, der hat jetzt das Rennen gemacht.

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die 12 Stück kommen raw.
> Wir sollten ein Rennen ausrichten, um die verbleibenden Rahmen unters Volk zu bringen ..



Ich schlage völlig uneigennützig meinen Hometrail vor. Ich lege vielleicht auch keinen Fallen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Februar 2013)

Ich schlage einfach mal Lord Helmchen vor, falls ein M übrig bleibt. Dann kann der schonmal am Monarch+ rumfummeln und nach Optimierungspotential suchen


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich finde es nicht gut wenn jetzt vereinzelt Raw besteller ihre bikes früher bekommen als die anderen! Jeder der damals diesen limited rahmen bestellt hat dachte, dass sie lange vor den serienbikes kommen und dass jeder das bike mehr oder weniger zur selben zeit bekommt (abhängig davon wie schnell man halt bezahlt)! Ich finde es ziemlich mies wenn jetzt ein teil hier dem anderen zuschaun darf wie sie ihre bikes aufbauen und selbst noch warten müssen da ihre bikes fast zeitgleich mit der serie kommen!
Ich fahre auch ende märz für 10 tage nach finale und muss noch mein altes bike mitnehmen! Schade hätte mich da gerne schon für specialized enduroseries und mega mit dem ICB eingefahren...aber dass kann ich mir wohl löten! zudem brauchts meist noch ein haufen feintuning am fahrwerk für dass langsam die zeit wegrennt bis es treuchtlingen dann gleich riva losgeht!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich finde es nicht gut wenn jetzt vereinzelt Raw besteller ihre bikes früher bekommen als die anderen! Jeder der damals diesen limited rahmen bestellt hat dachte, dass sie lange vor den serienbikes kommen und dass jeder das bike mehr oder weniger zur selben zeit bekommt (abhängig davon wie schnell man halt bezahlt)! Ich finde es ziemlich mies wenn jetzt ein teil hier dem anderen zuschaun darf wie sie ihre bikes aufbauen und selbst noch warten müssen da ihre bikes fast zeitgleich mit der serie kommen!
> Ich fahre auch ende märz für 10 tage nach finale und muss noch mein altes bike mitnehmen! Schade hätte mich da gerne schon für specialized enduroseries und mega mit dem ICB eingefahren...aber dass kann ich mir wohl löten! zudem brauchts meist noch ein haufen feintuning am fahrwerk für dass langsam die zeit wegrennt bis es treuchtlingen dann gleich riva losgeht!




Jeder hat doch die Möglichkeit Glück zu haben und einen zu bekommen. Anstatt dich zu ärgern das jemand sich freuen könnte, solltest du dich lieber für ihn mitfreuen.


G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Februar 2013)

Soll Carver die Rahmen die Ã¼brig sind einlagern bis der Rest kommt? Entweder die gehen nach Bestelleingang (pro GrÃ¶Ãe) raus, oder werden verlost. 
Das wÃ¤ren die fairsten Varianten.

PS: 90% der "schicks mir schicks mir !!1111drÃ¶lf" Kommentare sind eh nicht ganz ernst gemeint 

Tante â¬dith wundert sich:
eigentlich wieder sehr putzig was hier passiert. Erst hieÃ es "Oh mein Gott, die kÃ¶nnen doch nicht die ersten Serienrahmen gleich ausliefern, die mÃ¼ssen dorch getestet werden!"
Jetzt heiÃt es, dass ein paar wenige vielleicht verfÃ¼gbar sein kÃ¶nnten, und schon wird sich drum gerissen


----------



## Micha-L (11. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich schlage einfach mal Lord Helmchen vor, falls ein M übrig bleibt. Dann kann der schonmal am Monarch+ rumfummeln und nach Optimierungspotential suchen



Klingt sinnvoll.

Ich hatte schon milk im Kopf, aber der braucht ja einen mit seinem Design drauf


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Februar 2013)

Ich könnte natürlich einen Frühen für die Decals brauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Soll Carver die Rahmen die Ã¼brig sind einlagern bis der Rest kommt? Entweder die gehen nach Bestelleingang (pro GrÃ¶Ãe) raus, oder werden verlost.
> Das wÃ¤ren die fairsten Varianten.
> 
> PS: 90% der "schicks mir schicks mir !!1111drÃ¶lf" Kommentare sind eh nicht ganz ernst gemeint
> ...



Hehe...also ich hab mich nie negativ dafÃ¼r ausgesprochen Versuchsperson zu sein
Und ich meine natÃ¼rlich auch immer alles ernst was ich schreibe
AuÃerdem wÃ¼rd ich ihn sofort aufbauen kÃ¶nnen und gleich total  spektakulÃ¤re Werbefotos hier ins Netz stellen, die auch beweisen wÃ¼rden wie stabil er ist (hoffentlich )

Also ich wÃ¤re perfekt fÃ¼r die erste Auslieferung

G.


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Februar 2013)

Ich wolte hier nur mal niederschreiben dass ich mit der gesamtsituation etwas unzufrieden bin! 
Es gibt sicher viele gute verwendungen für die übrigen rahmen. z.b. auch als testbike damit serienbesteller die richtige größe finden können...
aber egal was ich da vorschlage, ich habe hier nichts zu entscheiden! carver wird sich schon eine faire lösung für die etwas unschöne situation einfallen lassen!


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Februar 2013)

Dann lasst uns die verfügbaren Rahmen zerlegen und jeder bekommt erstmal ein Teil.

Einen Hauptrahmen in L zu mir, bütteee....

Eigentlich habe ich ja noch ein wenig Zeit - Räder einspeicheln, XX1 besorgen...
Aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> *nie negativ dafür* ausgesprochen



doppelt verneinende bejahung?


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Februar 2013)

Ok! ein Hauptrahmen geht an aasifisch! dann möchte ihr gerne die 26" ausfallenden und die wippe dann kanns mim eloxiern losgehn!


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Februar 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Ich wolte hier nur mal niederschreiben dass ich mit der gesamtsituation etwas unzufrieden bin!





http://youtu.be/w_sZuKEbVzY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn einfach mal einer von Carver ein Machtwort spricht - was übrig ist und was damit gemacht wird - dann wäre doch das Problem schon gelöst!

Reimar

p.s. kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich ein Mitglied im Beitrag erwähne - da bin ich zu doof zu ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (11. Februar 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Schade hätte mich da gerne schon für specialized enduroseries und mega mit dem ICB eingefahren...aber dass kann ich mir wohl löten! zudem brauchts meist noch ein haufen feintuning am fahrwerk für dass langsam die zeit wegrennt bis es treuchtlingen dann gleich riva losgeht!



hmm, ja ist verständlich, das finale mim neuen radl mehr späße macht - aber ob es an der platzierung bei den rennen maßgeblich was ändern wird, wenn man 2 wochen länger an den rädchen rumdreht  vllt. sollte man die zeit(für den Aufbau) in training investieren?! und außerdem kann man dann noch die schuld auf´s fahrwerk schieben, wenn man mit den rennergebnissen nicht zufrieden ist...


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Februar 2013)

Mein fritzz is auch noch top aber wie du sagst das neue würd vielleicht nen tick mehr spaß machen! 
mich interessiert vor allem die fahrwerkabstimmung! in manchen berichten hieß es dass der suntourdämpfer duch den federweg rauscht. dass heißt es muss das luftvolumen angepasst werden und dafür braucht man weng zeit und das richtige gelände! 
in der regel hat ein frisch zusammengebautes bike immer noch ein wenig tuningpotential...
ausserdem ich hab mitlerweile ne dicke kiste mit teilen die ich endlich zusammenschrauben will... 
gefahrn wird übrigens jeden freien tag! nur nach arbeit im dunklen is mir noch weng zu kalt!


----------



## Touby (11. Februar 2013)

Ich habe leider keine Alternative rumstehen!
Kein icb,kein Treuchtlingen und dann bestimmt auch kein Riva del Garda!
Life sucks


----------



## milk (11. Februar 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Klingt sinnvoll.
> 
> Ich hatte schon milk im Kopf, aber der braucht ja einen mit seinem Design drauf




och, da würde ich schon mal über meinen schatten springen..


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Februar 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Alternative rumstehen!
> Kein icb,kein Treuchtlingen und dann bestimmt auch kein Riva del Garda!
> Life sucks



mal abwarten wenn die dinger ende märz da sind wär ja noch genug zeit! treuchtlingen ist am 27.4...
ich möchte aber vorm aufbau noch paar teile eloxiern des sind halt dann ca. 2 wochen die fehlen bzw wirds just in time fertig...
lasst uns alle hoffen dass es jetzt im weiten taiwan rund läuft!


----------



## benzinkanister (11. Februar 2013)

Deshalb die Idee, Wippe und Ausfallenden schon vorher zu verschicken, dann spart man sich die 2 Wochen fürs Eloxieren schonmal. Stefan checkt ob das logistisch machbar ist...


----------



## Touby (11. Februar 2013)

Hoffentlich geht da was vorwärts!
Werd dann aus zeitgründen das Teil RAW lassen,
Schließlich will ich damit noch paarmal am Hometrail ballern!
Wenn ich könnte,würde ich mithelfen die Dinger zusammenzubruzzeln!


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Deshalb die Idee, Wippe und Ausfallenden schon vorher zu verschicken, dann spart man sich die 2 Wochen fürs Eloxieren schonmal. Stefan checkt ob das logistisch machbar ist...


----------



## benzinkanister (11. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub die knallen sich in Taiwan die nächsten Tage die Birne weg und feiern was geht 
Völlig zu recht natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (11. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Ich glaub die knallen sich in Taiwan die nächsten Tage die Birne weg und feiern was geht
> Völlig zu recht natürlich!



und danach gibts wieder probleme mit irgend welchen teilen! 

die idee dass ein paar teile schon früher kommen ist klasse! allerdings mit ordentlich aufwand verbunden! wär cool wenns klappt!


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2013)

Oh Mann das dauert noch sssssssssoooooo lllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaannnnnnngeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ich fang an mit meditieren-OOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Pintie (13. Februar 2013)

soso... nachdem hier nichts produktives mehr gekommen ist hatte ich mich eine weile ausgeklingt...

was ist den Stand der Dinge?

Gibt es schon bilder wie da blau ausschauen wird? 
Lieferzeiten usw?

hab die letzten beiden seiten gelesen aber das ist ja nur bluber.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

Servus,

kurzes Update bezüglich der Frage, ob wir die Anbauteile früher verschicken können:
Das macht wenig Sinn, weil sich nicht wirklich Zeit gewinnen lässt (vielleicht ne Woche). Ich will mit unseren Jungs und Mädels da unten abchecken, dass die Anbauteile (=> AnSCHRAUBteile) ans Ende der Teile-Produktionskette gesetzt werden. Dann kann schon mal gebraten und wärmebehandelt werden während noch Teile in Produktion sind.
Ich hoffe das klappt, bei solchen Sachen können die unglaublich Stur sein... no multitasking...

Ihr erfahrt es als erstes, wenn es News diesbezüglich gibt, aber jetzt ist erstmal chinesisches Neujahr. Vor Mitte/Ende nächster Woche passiert da unten nix... ich verstehe garnicht, dass die nicht Neujahr wegen unseren Bikes ausfallen lassen, schließlich ist das jedes Jahr - das ICB-Projekt ist einmalig 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Mal was Allgemeinbildendes zur taiwanischen Arbeitswelt:

http://bobhonest.blogspot.de/2010/01/arbeitswelt-in-taiwan.html

Interessant sind hier "Produktivität"  und "Urlaub" (wohl nur dann ein Argument für eine Verzögerung, wenn man faktischen Arbeitsstillstand annimmt, ähnlich wie in Köln in der Karnevalszeit). 

Wahrscheinlich könnten wir die Sache hier am Besten vorantreiben, wenn wir der Belegschaft für die schnellere Bearbeitung ein paar Mangahefte und Süßkram zukommen lassen.


----------



## benzinkanister (13. Februar 2013)

Ich Spende 10, gibt's ne Adresse für die Werkstatt?
 @Merlin: Lieferzeit für Raw & Chopped frühestens Ende März -.-


----------



## freetourer (13. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

ich probiere es einfach noch ein drittes Mal mit dieser Frage:

Könnt ihr Jungs von Carver bitte einmal die finalen Preise für die Modelle nennen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit... hier die Preise:

icb 01: 1799,99
icb 02: 2499,99
icb 03: 3799,99 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Touby (13. Februar 2013)

Spende auch nen 10er und 2 Kisten Tegernseer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIP (13. Februar 2013)

Woah, hätte nicht gedacht das ihr das ICB01 für 1800 raushaut.
Preislich ist das bei der Ausstattung wirklich konkurrenzlos...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

jepp... da kann keiner meckern. Hab keine Ahnung, was für ne Marge da drin steckt, aber wir haben auf jeden Fall ziemlich die Hosen runter gelassen. Bei manch anderem gibts dafür nicht mal ein Frame-Kit... und die müssen erstmal besser sein als wir 

Seht es als Dankeschön für die ganze Arbeit, die alle hier investiert haben!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## crossboss (13. Februar 2013)

Ob es der Framekit wird muß ich noch entscheiden . Ich schwanke noch zwischen XL und XXL. Muß halt im Shop aufsitzen und probieren. 

@ Stefan 
Wann kannst du was zu den Frames bezüglich Endgewicht sagen?
Ich wüsste echt gern das genaue Gewicht und auch damit die  Differenz zwischen XL und XXL


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

dazu hatte ich schon mal was geschrieben... für die finalen Gewichtsangaben werde ich einige Rahmen wiegen und das leichteste Gewicht wird veröffentlicht 

ne Quatsch... natürlich wir der Mittelwert genommen.

Die Konstrukteure wundern sich natürlich warum wir das Gewicht nicht aufgrund der CAD-Daten veröffentlichen... es ist einfach zu ungenau. Zwar sind alle Materialen mit den entsprechenden spezifischen Gewichten im CAD-Modell hinterlegt, in der Praxis haben die Ergebnisse aber noch nie gepasst. Das liegt vor allem an den Schweißnähten und den Toleranzen der Rohrdicke.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Ab wann kann wo bestellt werden?


----------



## kandyman (13. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> icb 01: 1799,99â¬



Oh ****, jetzt muss ich mein Hardtail verkaufen und mir ein ICB holen!

Das 1er hat noch dazu die beste Farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (13. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> jepp... da kann keiner meckern. Hab keine Ahnung, was für ne Marge da drin steckt, aber wir haben auf jeden Fall ziemlich die Hosen runter gelassen. Bei manch anderem gibts dafür nicht mal ein Frame-Kit... und die müssen erstmal besser sein als wir
> 
> Seht es als Dankeschön für die ganze Arbeit, die alle hier investiert haben!
> 
> ...



Danke auch! 

Muss ich nochmal schauen ob ich das 1er oder das 2er nehmen. Beim 1er könnte ich mir zusätzlich noch ein leichtes Tourenbike mit 120mm kaufen. Beim 2er sind natürlich "unsere" Komponenten dran. 

Und ignorier den Troll über mir.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

Schade, bringe es nicht übers Herz den Troll über Dir zu ignorieren...
 @_stfu_:
Was soll denn das für eine Reaktion sein? Du weißt schon wie Marktwirtschaft funktioniert? Das jede Firma irgendwo Geld verdienen muss?

Das ICB01 ist wirklich verdammt niedrig kalkuliert und viel Kohle wird uns das nicht ins Haus bringen. Und das liegt nun mal daran, dass wir das viele Feedback und die nicht zu unterschätzende Werbewirksamkeit dieses Projekts irgendwie würdigen wollen. Vielleicht sollten wir noch mal 300 Euro aufschlagen, dann dürfen sich alle bei Dir bedanken...

Wenn Du meine Aussage so zum Kotzen findest, wäre eine Begründung interessant. Einfach nur mit Scheizze werfen kann jeder Affe im Zoo...

Grrrrrrreez,
Stefan


----------



## kandyman (13. Februar 2013)

Lass ihn, der postet nur so Schwachsinn, der verdient eher Mitleid / Unterstützung.

Nochmal danke für die News!


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch positiv Ã¼berrascht das ihr das 01er fÃ¼r 1800 bringt. HÃ¤tte eher mit 1900 oder 200 gerechnet, schlieÃlich werden die P/L-VerhÃ¤ltnisse selbst bei Versendern wie YT oder Canyon von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. 

Allerdings spielt er vielleicht darauf an das die Margen bei solchen Angeboten doch nicht so niedrig sind bzw. glaube ich auch nicht das ein Hersteller sowas aus lauter MItmenschlichkeit macht, sprich: auch mit einem Tues Ltd. oder einem ICB01 wird noch Geld verdient. 

Ich hÃ¤tte mir auch fast das ICB01 geholt aber bau mir jetzt wegen der Wartezeiten selber ein gleichwertiges Votec V.SX fÃ¼r knapp 1700â¬ auf. Mit 100% Neuteilen und inkl. Versand, nur die Gabel hat halt keine HÃ¤ndlergewÃ¤hrleistung mehr, dafÃ¼r aber TA.

Also irgendwo mÃ¼ssen da schon genÃ¼gend groÃe Margen sein.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Von dem günstigen Preis des ICB01, einem Carver, haben aber die anderen Mitwirkenden und ich gar nichts, wenn ich mir nicht ein anderes Rad kaufe als das, bei dem ich originär mitgewirkt habe. 

Konsequent wäre nur, das ICB02 als ICB günstiger zu machen. Oder als Gutsle XTR-Shifter oder eine XT-Kassette zu spendieren. Wobei der Preis des ICB02 keinen Anlass zum Meckern bietet, um dies mal klarzustellen.

Da mein Betteln nach Bestellendürfen keine Früchte trägt:

Wann findet denn die Verlosung des Freiexemplars für Mitwirkende statt?


----------



## driest (13. Februar 2013)

Also 1800 und 2500 fuer die beiden modelle sind jeweils ein top preis der yt, pro-pain, radon und canyon deutlich unterbietet, und das auchnoch fuer mein wunschbike -> 

Ich wuerde die unken einfach ignorieren, die koennen nicht rechnen. Und 1700 fuer das v.sx ist auch nur dank massiven bikemarkt schnaeppchen und dem 599 frameset schnapper bei internetstores moeglich, das wirst du im fruehjahr knicken koennen . Nichtsdestotrotz ist das v.sx auch ein geiles rad, hatte aufgrund der wartezeit und dem bombenangebot fuer das frameset auch mal kalkuliert


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

Update:

Das Thema Vorbestellung/Bestellbarkeit wurde schon einige male an mich heran getragen. Wir checken jetzt mal, ob das Sinn macht und möglich ist die Serienbikes jetzt schon in den Webshop zu stellen.
Das wird aber n paar Tage dauern, da wir die Leute vom Webshop in die Entscheidung involvieren müssen... die sitzen separat und am Ende landen alle möglichen Fragen & Wünsche bei denen auf dem Tisch. Deswegen erstmal schaun, was da wirklich Sinn macht.

Verlosung:
Bitte noch etwas Geduld, ist noch nicht von oben abgesegnet und Rahmen haben wir ja auch noch nicht hier...
Ich würde auch gerne prüfen, ob es möglich ist die Verlosung so zu gestalten, dass nur Leute mitmachen können, die mehr als fünf Beiträge zum Projekt gepostet haben. Wäre blöd, wenn einer gewinnt der nix beigetragen hat...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## warp4 (13. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Das Thema Vorbestellung/Bestellbarkeit wurde schon einige male an mich heran getragen. Wir checken jetzt mal, ob das Sinn macht und möglich ist die Serienbikes jetzt schon in den Webshop zu stellen.
> Das wird aber n paar Tage dauern, da wir die Leute vom Webshop in die Entscheidung involvieren müssen... die sitzen separat und am Ende landen alle möglichen Fragen & Wünsche bei denen auf dem Tisch. Deswegen erstmal schaun, was da wirklich Sinn macht.
> ...



Und wer bewertet die Qualität der Beiträge ?  
Wär doch doof, wenn so Schwachmaten wie stfu dabei wären...  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Das Thema Vorbestellung/Bestellbarkeit wurde schon einige male an mich heran getragen. Wir checken jetzt mal, ob das Sinn macht und möglich ist die Serienbikes jetzt schon in den Webshop zu stellen.
> Das wird aber n paar Tage dauern, da wir die Leute vom Webshop in die Entscheidung involvieren müssen... die sitzen separat und am Ende landen alle möglichen Fragen & Wünsche bei denen auf dem Tisch. Deswegen erstmal schaun, was da wirklich Sinn macht.
> ...



Ist die Frage wo da die Grenze dann Sinnvoll ist. Es gab ja auch genug die eher stören wollten als mitarbeiten und öfters mal gepostet haben.
Aber die Entscheidung müsst (zum Glück) ihr fällen


----------



## visionthing (13. Februar 2013)

Wird es eigentlich auch Testbikes in den XXL Läden geben? Also nicht nur eine kurze Probefahrt um den Laden sondern auch mal ne kurze Runde durch den Wald um mal die Klettereigenschaften testen zu können.
Wäre toll wenn man zum Beispiel vom Mainzer Geschäft aus mal eine Runde auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg drehen könnte oder ähnliches.

In meinen Überlegungen konkurieren übrigens nur deutlich teurere Bikes mit dem IBC um mein Rad für 2013 zu werden. Zumindest auf dem Papier sollte das alles passen und der Prototyp hat mir in Brixen auch sehr gut gefallen. Wenn ich sonst für eine ähnliche Geometrie den Preis nur für den Rahmen hinlege habe ich hier ja wohl nichts zu meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

Hi visionthing,

das mit den Testbikes hängt vor allem von den einzelnen Läden ab. Die können das unabhängig entscheiden.
Auf den Festivals werden wir natürlich Testbikes am Start haben. Wie es da mit S, XL und XXL aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, wir können nicht alle Größen von allen Bikes dabei haben. Deswegen läuft es meist auf M/L Größen hinaus.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Micha-L (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
die Idee mit Testbike und Stromberg könnte man weiterspinnen.

Wäre doch Blödsinn, wenn immer nur EINE Person sich das Testbike ausleiht und es dann einen Tag oder ein Wochenende unter Beschlag hat. Alle anderen schauen in die Röhre. Stattdessen könnte man ja "Test-Tage" in Stromberg machen, an denen Carver mit 1-2 Testbikes (vielleicht M und L) vor Ort ist. Vielleicht jeweils 1-2 Mal im April und Mai? 

Auf diese Art können richtig viele Leute gleichzeitig nach Herzenslust die Größen vergleichen usw. Am Besten Samstags oder Sonntag. Desweiteren hätte das auch einen großartigen Werbeeffekt, weil auch Leute, die das ICB nicht aus dem Forum kennen, mit diesem in Kontakt kommen.

Wer kann das den Mainzer Kollegen denn mal antragen?

Gruß,
Michael

Edit: Das Drift dürft ihr auch mitbringen.


----------



## stfu (13. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Allerdings spielt er vielleicht darauf an das die Margen bei solchen Angeboten doch nicht so niedrig sind bzw. glaube ich auch nicht das ein Hersteller sowas aus lauter MItmenschlichkeit macht, sprich: auch mit einem Tues Ltd. oder einem ICB01 wird noch Geld verdient.
> Also irgendwo müssen da schon genügend große Margen sein.


----------



## stfu (13. Februar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Von dem günstigen Preis des ICB01, einem Carver, haben aber die anderen Mitwirkenden und ich gar nichts, wenn ich mir nicht ein anderes Rad kaufe als das, bei dem ich originär mitgewirkt habe.
> *
> Konsequent wäre nur, das ICB02 als ICB günstiger zu machen.* Oder als Gutsle XTR-Shifter oder eine XT-Kassette zu spendieren. Wobei der Preis des ICB02 keinen Anlass zum Meckern bietet, um dies mal klarzustellen.


----------



## stfu (13. Februar 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Und wer bewertet die Qualität der Beiträge ?
> Wär doch doof, wenn so Schwachmaten wie stfu dabei wären...
> 
> Gruß Uwe


Als Betatester??? NEIN Danke!!!:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

Bei den Margen werden oft nur die direkten Kosten (Material, Montage & Transport) berücksichtigt. Die Entwicklung, Werbung und Verwaltungskosten werden meistens gar nicht berücksichtigt. Es kann durchaus sein, dass bestimmte Produkte subventioniert werden, gerade bei YT wurde da oft gemunkelt.
Das ICB01 ist zwar nicht unbedingt ein subventioniertes Bike, aber wenn alle Bikes so kalkuliert wären, dann gäbe es Carver bestimmt nicht lange 
Von daher liegt die Wirklichkeit irgendwo in der Mitte...
Greez,
Stefan


----------



## stfu (13. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die *Entwicklung, Werbung und *Verwaltungskosten werden meistens gar nicht berücksichtigt.


Hat das Forum UMSONST gemacht!!!:kotz:


----------



## gabarinza (13. Februar 2013)

Komm Stefan hör auf dich wegen dem Vogel zu rechtfertigen. Das ist Perlen vor die Säue.

Dass er Null Ahnung von den Kosten in einem Unternehmen hat, hat er ja im letzten Post deutlich gemacht.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Der Troll kommt mir vom Duktus her bekannt vor, ist aber unter diesem Namen erst seit 12/2012 im IBC. Nicht füttern, auch wenn er mir recht gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (13. Februar 2013)

stfu schrieb:


> Hat das Forum UMSONST gemacht!!!:kotz:



Ach, wir verwalten also die ganze Abwicklung bei der Herstellung (incl. Flüge nach Fernost), Qualitätskontrolle, Endfertigung und Einkauf? Wir Bezahlen z.B. auch Stefan seinen Lebensunterhalt? 

Sach mal ganz ehrlich, meinst nicht das du unter einer stark ausgeprägten form von Realitätsverlust leidest? Würde ich vielleicht mal behandeln lassen! 

Im Übrigen war das nicht für UMSONST, denn wir bekommen da für ein geiles Bike und hatten eine menge spaß da bei! Das ist schon auch ein gewisser gegenwert auch wenn er nicht direkt in Zahlen zu beziffern ist.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

Hi gabarinza,

joa... hab mir mal seine Beiträge in anderen Threads durchgelesen... allesamt sehr ausführlich, wohlformuliert und äußerst differenziert 

Ging mir auch mehr darum Infos über die Hintergründe zu liefern, das war ja von Anfang an ein wichtiger Teil des Projekts. Ich schäme mich natürlich total, dass wir (Carver) irgendwann auch Geld mit dem ICB verdienen wollen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## visionthing (13. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Info Stefan, ich werde dann einfach mal in Mainz anfragen wenn die ersten Serienräder da sind.



Micha-L schrieb:


> Stattdessen könnte man ja "Test-Tage" in Stromberg machen, an denen Carver mit 1-2 Testbikes (vielleicht M und L) vor Ort ist. Vielleicht jeweils 1-2 Mal im April und Mai?



So einen Testtag fände ich auch Prima aber wenn man schon so ein Event organisiert dann auch auf einer breiten Basis. 
Ich hatte schon den Eindruck das grade große oder kleine Menschen viel probieren müssen, der Durchschnitt hat keine Probleme mit einem nicht ganz optimalen Sitzwinkel weil sich dieser einfach nicht so stark auswirkt wie bei jemandem der bei langem Sattelauszug sonst schnell auf Höhe der Hinterachse sitzt.
Sprich, ich würde gerne XL probefahren aber das wird schon irgendwie klappen.


----------



## Pintie (13. Februar 2013)

stfu schrieb:


> Hat das Forum UMSONST gemacht!!!:kotz:


----------



## benzinkanister (13. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

Wie sieht es bzgl Lieferzeiten der Monarchen für die R&C Fraktion aus? Wenn die länger als die Rahmen brauchen müsste ich das wissen.

Gruß


----------



## milk (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo.
Ne Möglichkeit das Rad im Münchner Umkreis mal zu testen wäre auch klasse.
Die nächste wäre wohl sonst erst in Esslingen...?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (13. Februar 2013)

milk schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ne Möglichkeit das Rad im Münchner Umkreis mal zu testen wäre auch klasse.
> Die nächste wäre wohl sonst erst in Esslingen...?
> 
> Gruß



+1

(am besten giesing oder in der Au )


----------



## milk (13. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> +1
> 
> (am besten giesing oder in der Au )





Sollen n paar an  Feine Räder  oder  Kropfhammer  schicken


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> 
> Wie sieht es bzgl Lieferzeiten der Monarchen für die R&C Fraktion aus? Wenn die länger als die Rahmen brauchen müsste ich das wissen.
> 
> Gruß



... das muss ich mal checken, rede morgen mit unseren PMs


----------



## Chris_87 (13. Februar 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Stefan, ich werde dann einfach mal in Mainz anfragen wenn die ersten Serienräder da sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Einmal Bitte Größe S


----------



## open-air (14. Februar 2013)

Moin,

bitte zweimal Größe "S"

@_Stefan.Stark und Carver Team, _Respekt für so ein Projekt und das noch mit einem Forum .... .

Man kann nicht alles haben, trotz dem scheint mir P/L gut zu passen.
Die Geo sieht viel versprechend aus, wenn sie dann noch passt, die Qualität und der Service stimmen, freue ich mich darauf mal eines besitzen zu dürfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
open-air

Ps: Bekommt man bei Carver auch mal z.B. eine einzelne Kettenstrebe oder habt Ihr da auch "rechtliche" Bedenken... ?


----------



## cryptic. (14. Februar 2013)

Sers!

Was machen denn die Termine für die Rahmensets? Mir ist schon bewusst, dass da noch ein paar Faktoren von abhängen. Bin aber bestimmt nicht der einzige, für dessen Rahmen-bzw. Saisonplanung diese Info von unschätzbarer Wichtigkeit ist 

cheerio


----------



## gabarinza (14. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich natürlich total, dass wir (Carver) irgendwann auch Geld mit dem ICB verdienen wollen
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Das solltest du und Carver auch. 

Pfui Teufel, unternehmerisches Risiko eingehen, wahrscheinlich auch noch finanziell in Vorleistung gehen und dann dafür Geld haben wollen.

Ja wo gibts denn sowas?

Im Ernst: Wenn das Paket passt, also Produkt, Service etc., dann würde es mich freuen wenn sich das bei euch allen auch am Kontostand bemerkbar macht.


----------



## nino85 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu der Durolux im ICB 1:

Es gibt ja eine 160er und eine 180er Lux im Aftermarket - die unterscheiden sich afaik durch die Kartusche - lassen sich also nicht einfach über Spacer von 160 auf 180 traveln und umgekehrt.

Wenn hier jetzt eine 170er eingebaut wird, ist das ja entweder eine irgendwie abgesenkte 180er, eine getravelte 160er oder eine custom-kartusche mit 170mm.

Die Frage ist: Bekomme ich die verbaute Lux irgendwie auf 180mm?
Und es ist die RC2, nicht die RC2 mit Absenkung, richtig?

Gruß
der Luke


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja eine 160er und eine 180er Lux im Aftermarket - die unterscheiden sich afaik durch die Kartusche - lassen sich also nicht einfach über Spacer von 160 auf 180 traveln und umgekehrt



Soweit ich weiß unterscheiden die sihc nur durch die Länge eines Spacers. Wenn du den kürzt bekommst du 180mm Fw.


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

es ist die ohne TA und ja sind nur spacer... kannst also auf 180 umbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (14. Februar 2013)

Die 160er und 180er Durolux unterscheiden sich nur dadurch, ob der Spacer in der Gabel ist oder daneben liegt.


----------



## Snakes (14. Februar 2013)

Did I miss something or we still don't know what chainring will Kurbel have ? 22/36 oder 24/38?
I am hoping that 22/36 will be used. Currently I am riding 20/32 front and 11-34 rear (9 gears). Perfect combination, at least for me.

Durolox looks good on paper, but I am afraid how it would perform on long term. Especially I am afraid of lack of support, who will service it, where will I get replacement parts etc... The same applies to ICB3 and BOS suspension.

I am really glad that ICB2 is equipped as it is. Perfect equipment, nothing to change (I would maybe only like a few XT pieces instead of SLX).


----------



## nino85 (14. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Die 160er und 180er Durolux unterscheiden sich nur dadurch, ob der Spacer in der Gabel ist oder daneben liegt.



Geile Formulierung, musste schmunzeln  @Tabletop84, @Merlin7, @othu:
Danke für die schnelle Auskunft - damit wird das 1er immer interessanter


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Februar 2013)

@othu

Kommt dein Signaturbild als Dekor auf den Rahmen?


----------



## othu (14. Februar 2013)

Ich musste meinen RAW'n Chopped Rahmen leider wieder abbestellen, andere Nicht-Fahrrad Projekte haben im Moment Vorrang.
Son wäre er drauf gekommen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Februar 2013)

Schade... die Zwickmühle kenne ich nur allzu gut...


----------



## kandyman (14. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Die 160er und 180er Durolux unterscheiden sich nur dadurch, ob der Spacer in der Gabel ist oder daneben liegt.



Die non-TA Durolux hat keine Spacer sondern einen Splint den man umsteckt. 

Bei 170 wir noch eine Bohrung zwischen den 160er und 180er-Löchern sein.

TA kann man nicht umtraveln ohne Kartuschentausch.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> TA kann man nicht umtraveln ohne Kartuschentausch.



da steht im Durolux-Thread aber was anderes...


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

oder die haben was geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Februar 2013)

Doch, die 160er TA lässt sich durch kürzen des internen Gummis hochtraveln, allerdings ändert sich dadurch der untere Anschlag nicht, wodurch man dann 180/120 hat statt 180/140 wie es bei Kartuschentausch der Fall wäre.


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

180/120 fänd ich ja fast cool.
für bergauf hat man dann mal richtig gewicht auf dem VR.


----------



## kandyman (14. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oder die haben was geändert



Ok, anscheinend kann man die TA (um die's hier eh nicht geht) traveln indem man den Spacer abschneidet, dann ist sie 120-180.

Die RCs travelt man wie beschrieben - hab ich bei meiner gemacht.

Edit - war wer schneller


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Februar 2013)

Man kann aber bei Bedarf in die normale RC2 auch die TA-Einheit einbauen, andersrum geht das nicht.
Somit stehen einem mit der Lux im ICB01 ansich alle Möglichkeiten offen.


----------



## benzinkanister (14. Februar 2013)

News zum Thema Lieferzeit Monarch?

Gruß


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Februar 2013)

Servus,

da habe ich noch nix neues... zu viele Baustellen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (14. Februar 2013)

Alles klar  du meldest dich wenn's news gibt


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2013)

Snakes schrieb:


> ...
> I am really glad that ICB2 is equipped as it is. Perfect equipment, nothing to change (I would maybe only like a few XT pieces instead of SLX).



Wouldn't it be boring if there is nothing to put under the christmas tree this year?




Merlin7 schrieb:


> 180/120 fänd ich ja fast cool.
> für bergauf hat man dann mal richtig gewicht auf dem VR.



6 cm sind aber schon ganz schön grenzwertig, ich habe da irgendwie immer das Gefühl, vorn runter zu rutschen - auch bergauf.


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

die frage ist ja wofür man TA benutzt.

bei 4cm z.b 180/140 kann das ja auch für trails usw ganz praktisch sein. oder wenn man einfach bissal direkter unterwegs sein will.

Mir persönlich ist das aber zu doof. vor allem wenn ich da hinten rumschrauben müsste. Aus erfahrung fahre ich immer mit max. Federweg.

Ich sehe die Anwendung eher wenn man lange steile aufstiege hat. Durch meine 195cm und damit hohen Schwerpunkt bekomme ich da oft Probleme das ich mehr mit gewichtverlagerung als am Lenker lenken muss.

Und da machen dann auch 60mm keinProblem. 

Früher hab ich meine Marzocchi JrT für solche sachen von 170 auf 100mm getravelt (2 Spacer raus oben wieder rein). Hat sich Kacke angefühlt weil die gleich weich geblieben ist. Aber sonst hätte ich gleich schieben müssen.


----------



## kandyman (14. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> 6 cm sind aber schon ganz schön grenzwertig, ich habe da irgendwie immer das Gefühl, vorn runter zu rutschen - auch bergauf.



AFAIK kann man die Durolux TA stufenlos absenken.

Ich habe bei meiner non-TA am Enduro aber nie eine Absenkung vermisst, hab höchstens die Kompression 2 Klicks zugemacht bei langen Anstiegen.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sehe die Anwendung eher wenn man lange steile aufstiege hat. Durch meine 195cm und damit hohen Schwerpunkt bekomme ich da oft Probleme das ich mehr mit gewichtverlagerung als am Lenker lenken muss...



Wahrscheinlich liegt das an den 15 cm Unterschied in der Körpergröße - ich fühle mich auch an den steilsten fahrbaren Wegen mit 6 cm abgesenkt nicht mehr wohl, irgendwie fühlt sich die Geometrie dann murksig an.
Aber wenn du bei dir weißt, das es funktioniert, erlaube ich dir das...


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ..., erlaube ich dir das...


danke 



kandyman schrieb:


> AFAIK kann man die Durolux TA stufenlos absenken.



sicher?


----------



## kandyman (14. Februar 2013)

merlin7 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> 
> Sicher?



85%


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> 85%




wenn ich den ta knopf drücke und nicht ganz absenke bleibt die da stehen - soweit stufenlos richtig.

Dachte aber das die sich dann wieder verstellt wenn man ein und aus federt.

Also ich kanns auch nicht 100% sagen - wollte nur nachfragen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Februar 2013)

Laut Durolux-Thread ist es stufenlos und die bleibt auch da wo man sie hin stellt. Das Verstellsystem von SR wird eigentlich immer gelobt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

Das Absenksystem von Suntour ist das Beste derzeit am Markt erhältliche System das vor allem auch das Ansprechverhalten nicht negativ beeinflusst. Einziger Nachteil ist halt das Mehrgewicht von 200g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2013)

Ich habe in meiner 2 Wochen alten neuen 170er Lyrik DH RC2 keine Absenkung. Und das in einem 150 Votec AM. Ich komme damit die steilsten Trails im Teutoburger Wald gut hoch , war selbst ein wenig überrascht. ich dachte früher auch das ich dafür ne Absenkung bräuchte. 
Für die Alpen  wäre eine Absenkung für mich aber sicher sinnvoll. Ich hatte auch erst überlegt die 180er Suntour zu nehmen ,schon weil sie preisgünstig, ist und sehr gut funzt. Irgendwie bin aber schon immer RS affin und kenn mich da wenigstens einigermaßen mit aus. Umbauen wär wohl auch kein  so großes Problem.


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

sehr cool. 200g wären mir egal. 

180...120 stufenlos ist doch perfekt.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das Absenksystem von Suntour ist das Beste derzeit am Markt erhältliche System das vor allem auch das Ansprechverhalten nicht negativ beeinflusst. Einziger Nachteil ist halt das Mehrgewicht von 200g.



Also aus eigener Erfahrung ist für mich persönlich das System von DT Swiss das tauglichste - durch die Launch Control das einzige, wo ich Ochse nicht vergessen kann, vor dem Runterfahren die Absenkung auszuschalten - passiert mir laufend...
"Oh man, echt nicht mein Tag heute, irgendwie gehen die Kurven so eckig und  bei den großen Bumps rappelt es ganz schön...da stecken mir wohl noch die 2 Kästen Bier von gestern in den Knochen.
Und was heißt eigentlich noch mal 'ETA', wie es oben auf der Gabel steht? Das war doch...
'#'**+**~dreck..."


Ich hoffe, ich kann demnächst mal eine neue Lux testen, bin gespannt, ob die inzwischen wirklich besser laufen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

Also gefahren bin ich die Gabel bisher auch nicht aber sie sprach schon vor dem Ölschmierungsumbau und jetzt noch besser an, Veränderungen an der Druckstufe merkt man im Gegensatz zu Rs deutlich und die Absenkung ist wirklich cool. Einmal drauf und man kann stufenlos verstellen.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2013)

Bei der älteren (2009er, glaube ich) die ich hatte, fehlte der Druck im mittleren Bereich. Bei 25-30% Sag hat sie sich bei mehreren Schlägen zusammenpressen lassen und ist auch gern durchgehauen. Bei weniger Sag hat dann das Ansprechen gelitten und der Federweg wurde nicht voll genutzt. Recherchen haben dann ergeben, das es recht viele User so sahen.
Aber das soll sich gebessert haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Februar 2013)

Die Druckstufen der RC2 sollen wohl recht gut laufen (vielleicht finde ich des Lords Aussage nochmal wieder), das dürfte zumindest das Durchsacken abstellen.
Nur das zusammensacken bei schnellen Schlägen wird höchstens per Kompromiss abstellbar sein, da der Bauraum wohl keine HS-Zugstufe zulässt. Du musst also entscheiden ob die Zugstufe im normalen Bereich gut funktioniert aber wenn es schnell wird evtl. nen Tuck zu träge ist oder ob du sie schneller fährst und im Normalbereich ggf. nicht optimal unterwegs bist.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Februar 2013)

Das wird eher bemerkbar wenn man viel wiegt. Laut einem Test in irgendeiner Bravo soll die Gabel jetzt auf Reichweite zur wesentlich teureren Konkurrenz sein. Steifer ist sie auch.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2013)

Naja, sind ja genug Testfahrer hier...


----------



## Peter Lustig (17. Februar 2013)

Wurde schon die Entscheidung bei der Sattelstütze in den M Rahmen getroffen? 
125mm oder 150mm?
Ich persönlich würde klar 125mm bevorzugen, da können auch kleinere M-Fahrer ihre "uphill-position" klar definieren...und 125mm reichen doch dicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2013)

Für all das was man mit dem Rad fährt würden auch 120mm Federweg reichen. Aber hat man man sich erstmal an die 170mm gewöhnt, dann weiß man das man damit noch mehr Spaß haben kann

G.


----------



## duc-mo (17. Februar 2013)

Hab das Thema ICB jetzt ne Weile nicht mehr verfolgt, aber wann sollen die denn nun endlich mal zum Probefahren in die Läden kommen???


----------



## Phini (17. Februar 2013)

Geduld, Geduld!
Dauert noch ne ordentliche Weile. Wenn ich das so richtig mitgekriegt habe, weiß das niemand genau, aber dauert wohl noch knapp 2 Monate.

Wenn ich das irgendwie falsch aufgeschnappt habe, feel free to verprügel me


----------



## nino85 (17. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Druckstufen der RC2 sollen wohl recht gut laufen (vielleicht finde ich des Lords Aussage nochmal wieder), das dürfte zumindest das Durchsacken abstellen.
> Nur das zusammensacken bei schnellen Schlägen wird höchstens per Kompromiss abstellbar sein, da der Bauraum wohl keine HS-Zugstufe zulässt. Du musst also entscheiden ob die Zugstufe im normalen Bereich gut funktioniert aber wenn es schnell wird evtl. nen Tuck zu träge ist oder ob du sie schneller fährst und im Normalbereich ggf. nicht optimal unterwegs bist.



Schon was gefunden?  
die Lyrik hat doch auch keine HS-Zugstufe, oder? R2C2 gibt's doch erst bei der Boxxer?


----------



## scottfreakx (17. Februar 2013)

die lyrik gibts als rc2 oder rc..das was die boxxer zusätzlich zur lyrik mit dh kartusche hat ist ne getrennt extern einstellbare high- und lowspeedzugstufe, die beiden druckstufen hat die lyrik schon aber halt eine dual-flow zugstufe bei der die highspeedzugstufe (bzw für große federwegsnutzung) fest eingestellt ist und die lowspeed (bzw eben für kleine hübe) am externen einsteller variiert werden kann


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Februar 2013)

Danke scottfreakx, hätt ich nicht besser schreiben können. Wie gesagt, ich lass mir eine von Helmchen bauen, die hat dann gleich alle Tweaks wie Midvalve sowie vermutlich optimierte Shimstacks etc. Das was ich haben will ist zwar teurer als die Lux, aber dafür hab ich halt den vollen LH-Support.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (17. Februar 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> die lyrik gibts als rc2 oder rc..das was die boxxer zusätzlich zur lyrik mit dh kartusche hat ist ne getrennt extern einstellbare high- und lowspeedzugstufe, die beiden druckstufen hat die lyrik schon aber halt eine dual-flow zugstufe bei der die highspeedzugstufe (bzw für große federwegsnutzung) fest eingestellt ist und die lowspeed (bzw eben für kleine hübe) am externen einsteller variiert werden kann



ok, das heißt, die Lyrik hat zwei zugstufen (von denen sich eine einstellen lässt) und die Lux nur eine?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Februar 2013)

Japp, LH wollte hatte sich die mal mit dem Ziel vorgenommen da was besseres zu bauen, ist aber am nicht vorhandenen Bauraum gescheitert.


----------



## nuts (18. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> +1
> 
> (am besten giesing oder in der Au )



Kriegen wir schon hin, nur mit der Rahmengröße wird das schwierig


----------



## Pintie (18. Februar 2013)

warum?  XL und XXL brauchen also nur 2


----------



## Snakes (19. Februar 2013)

Pedals are probably not included in ICB2?


----------



## vx2200 (19. Februar 2013)

Pedals are not included in ICB1/2/3!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Februar 2013)

Servus,

kurzes Update:
Die Rahmen sollten in spätestens drei Tagen in Deutschland ankommen. Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am 25./26. einen zusammen bauen und werde euch natürlich mit Bildern vom Aufbau versorgen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Snakes (19. Februar 2013)

Wooohooo  , nice to hear.


----------



## duc-mo (19. Februar 2013)

Sind mit "Rahmen" die "raw´n chopped" oder die Serienrahmen gemeint???


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kurzes Update:
> Die Rahmen sollten in spätestens drei Tagen in Deutschland ankommen. Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am 25./26. einen zusammen bauen und werde euch natürlich mit Bildern vom Aufbau versorgen.



Danke fürs Update, aber wurden die erst heute losgeschickt  Je nachdem mit wem man bei Luftfracht zusammenarbeitet dauert es doch auch im ungünstigsten Fall selten mehr als 3-4 Tage bis was von Taiwan nach FFM gelangt und im Transporter landet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Februar 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Sind mit "Rahmen" die "raw´n chopped" oder die Serienrahmen gemeint???



Ich glaub es sind nur die Teamfahrer/Fotorahmen gemeint.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Februar 2013)

Damit sind die erste zwölf Serienrahmen gemeint die wohl unbehandelt kommen, aber nicht zwingend zur RAW'nChopped-Serie gehören.

 @Stefan.Stark:
Ich nehme mal an es gibt noch keine Aussage aus TW wann sie mit den restlichen R'nC-Rahmen weiter machen wollen/können, oder?


----------



## benzinkanister (19. Februar 2013)

Weißt du schon welche  Größen in welcher Menge kommen?


----------



## nino85 (19. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kurzes Update:
> Die Rahmen sollten in spätestens drei Tagen in Deutschland ankommen. Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am 25./26. einen zusammen bauen und werde euch natürlich mit Bildern vom Aufbau versorgen.
> ...



Geil 

In welcher Konfig dann? ICB1,2,3 ? 
Oder wirds "nur" der Rahmen-Aufbau aus Einzelteilen ohne sonstige Anbauteile?


----------



## doriuscrow (19. Februar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Danke fürs Update, aber wurden die erst heute losgeschickt  Je nachdem mit wem man bei Luftfracht zusammenarbeitet dauert es doch auch im ungünstigsten Fall selten mehr als 3-4 Tage bis was von Taiwan nach FFM gelangt und im Transporter landet.



Wenn man bedenkt, dass die vor zwei Wochen fertig geworden sind - das ist ein wenig erschreckend! 
... dann müssten die 30 R'n'cs ja nächste Woche fertig sein - wenn ihr die noch im März verschicken wollt 

Reimar


----------



## Peter Lustig (19. Februar 2013)

...chinese new year...


----------



## doriuscrow (19. Februar 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> ...chinese new year...



Werde ich meinem Chef auch das nächste mal sagen, wenn's ihm zu langsam geht...


----------



## kopis (19. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kurzes Update:
> Die Rahmen sollten in spätestens drei Tagen in Deutschland ankommen. Wenn alles gut geht, kann ich am 25./26. einen zusammen bauen und werde euch natürlich mit Bildern vom Aufbau versorgen.
> ...



yeahhhhhh....endlich geht wieder was


----------



## messias (19. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Damit sind die erste *zwölf *Serienrahmen gemeint die wohl unbehandelt kommen, aber nicht zwingend zur RAW'nChopped-Serie gehören.



Jetzt sinds schon nur noch elf  http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/19/carver-icb-lieferbarkeit/ 
Aber wenigstens ist nun auch klar, dass sich hier keiner um die elf Rahmen streiten muss, wird keiner R'n'C werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackfresse1887 (20. Februar 2013)

Würde meinen First Edition Rahmen in L gern abgeben.
bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Februar 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> ...chinese new year...



... jepp die Dinger sind einfach mal zehn Tage stehen geblieben 

Hätten eigentlich am Freitag vor Chinese New Year raus gehen sollen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @_Stefan.Stark_:
> Ich nehme mal an es gibt noch keine Aussage aus TW wann sie mit den restlichen R'nC-Rahmen weiter machen wollen/können, oder?



Meine Info lautet, dass die Rahmen um den 20. März herum fertig sein müssten. Die R'n C gehen dann (hoffentlich) umgehend auf die Reise. Die anderen Rahmen werden eloxiert und montiert, da geht noch mal was Zeit ins Land. Da wir beim Assembler (Montagebetrieb) irgendwo mit eingereiht werden, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wann die Serienrahmen auf die Reise gehen.

Dafür, dass wir noch nicht einmal ein Jahr an dem Projekt dran sind, sind wir eigntlich noch verdammt flott unterwegs... ihr wollt nicht wissen, wie lange sich sowas hin ziehen kann! Allerdings hätten wir das übliche Chaos mit in unsere Lieferzeiten einrechnen sollen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (20. Februar 2013)

... endlich mal was konkretes ...  
Hoffen wir das Beste! Wie oft feiern die Silvester? 

Reimar


----------



## Peter Lustig (20. Februar 2013)

Wieviele Rahmen (neben den R'n C) werden den auf die Reise gehen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Februar 2013)

Hi Peter,

neben den R'n C gehen erstmal keine Rahmen raus, die Serie wird erst nach der Vormontage verschickt.
Wie oben geschrieben habe ich da noch keinen fixen Termin.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lustig (20. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> neben den R'n C gehen erstmal keine Rahmen raus, die Serie wird erst nach der Vormontage verschickt.
> Wie oben geschrieben habe ich da noch keinen fixen Termin.
> ...



Hi Stefan, 
hab die Frage falsch formuliert.. 
Wieviele viele Bikes werden bei der Serie dann ausgeliefert (wenn sie dann ausgeliefert werden nach der weiteren Behandlung  )
Habe etwas die Befürchtung, dass die Bikes eventuell flott ausverkauft sind und es dann erneut warten heißt, wenn man nicht schnell genug war 

Gruß Michael (oder auch Peter )


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Februar 2013)

Hi Michael-Peter 

Ich kann Dir nicht die genaue Stückzahl sagen, aber ich glaube es werden zu wenig Bikes sein... wahrscheinlich können die XXL-Shops noch nicht so ganz glauben, was für n geiles Bike wir da auf die Beine gestellt haben.
Kauft ordentlich ein, dann kann ich mich später hinstellen und sagen "ich habs doch gleich gesagt" 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Peter Lustig (20. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Michael-Peter
> 
> Ich kann Dir nicht die genaue Stückzahl sagen, aber ich glaube es werden zu wenig Bikes sein... wahrscheinlich können die XXL-Shops noch nicht so ganz glauben, was für n geiles Bike wir da auf die Beine gestellt haben.
> Kauft ordentlich ein, dann kann ich mich später hinstellen und sagen "ich habs doch gleich gesagt"
> ...



 alles klar

Dann hoffen wir mal, das die Option "Vorbestellen" vielleicht noch nicht ganz vom Tisch ist


----------



## Kaltumformer (20. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nicht die genaue Stückzahl sagen, aber ich glaube es werden zu wenig Bikes sein... wahrscheinlich können die XXL-Shops noch nicht so ganz glauben [...]



Waaah!   
Das hätte mir gerade noch gefehlt!

Hättet "ihr" mal irgendeine Form von Vorbestellung/Reservierung ala RnC gemacht...


----------



## Peter Lustig (20. Februar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Waaah!
> Das hätte mir gerade noch gefehlt!
> 
> Hättet "ihr" mal irgendeine Form von Vorbestellung/Reservierung ala RnC gemacht...




"Hättet"?  Das ist doch eigentlich immer noch theoretisch möglich oder nicht??


----------



## Kaltumformer (20. Februar 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> "Hättet"?  Das ist doch eigentlich immer noch theoretisch möglich oder nicht??



Better late than never!  Nur hat es ja scheinbar erstmal keine Auswirkung auf die Anzahl produzierter Serienbikes (?) und ich habe keine Lust mir von irgendwem das Rad wegfaxen zu lassen der es hier anschließend teurer weiterverkauft.

http://youtu.be/uxz9zCxdSPw (ALF blows up the kitchen)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Februar 2013)

Für die ICB-Fans aus der Community words auf jeden Fall reichen, allerdings glaube ich, dass das Bike aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften (Technik und Preis) ein echter Hit werden könnte... wenn das passiert gehen die Bestände sicherlich sehr schnell in den Keller.

Der MTB-Bereich ist bei uns ja (noch!) eher eine Nische, deswegen sind die Häuptlinge da wahrscheinlich sehr konservativ bei ihrer Order...


----------



## messias (20. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Der MTB-Bereich ist bei uns ja (noch!) eher eine Nische, deswegen sind die Häuptlinge da wahrscheinlich sehr konservativ bei ihrer Order...



Das kann ich leider bestätigen. Ich war neulich mal in einem FahradXXL. Als ich im Gespräch mit einem der Verkäufer sagte, dass ich schon ein ICB bestellt hätte, da hatte der nur Fragezeichen im Gesicht


----------



## Peter Lustig (20. Februar 2013)

Das Thema Vorbestellen ist ganz vom Tisch?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Februar 2013)

am Montag haben wir ein großes Teammeeting, da werde ich das noch mal auf den Tisch bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbi (20. Februar 2013)

Mich würde interessieren, ob es schon reale Bilder der Rahmenfarben gibt? Besten Dank im Voraus für die Antwort.


----------



## benzinkanister (20. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

Vielleicht kannst an eurem Tisch nochmal fragen ob die Monarchen auch Ende März verfügbar sind *nerv

Gruß


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Februar 2013)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob es schon reale Bilder der Rahmenfarben gibt? Besten Dank im Voraus für die Antwort.




zur Zeit sind noch Rahmen in Taiwan beim Eloxierer... die kommen so schnell wie möglich um Bilder zu machen...


----------



## Touby (20. Februar 2013)

@Stefan Stark:
Die Option Dämpfer und Steuersatz zum R'nC dazu zubestellen bleibt nach wie vor bestehen oder?
Das wären jetzt die zwei letzen Teile auf meiner Liste 
Die noch fehlen....


----------



## Touby (20. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> 
> Vielleicht kannst an eurem Tisch nochmal fragen ob die Monarchen auch Ende März verfügbar sind *nerv
> 
> Gruß



Oh,hab deine Frage glatt überlesen....

Sorry!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Februar 2013)

Die letzte Aussage zu den Steuersätzen war, dass sie erstmal die Serienbikes ausstatten müssen bevor welche in den freien Verkauf gehen. Von daher hab ich erstmal beschlossen einen normalen Steuersatz zu nehmen da ich denke dass der Serienlenkwinkel für mich ziemlich richtig sein dürfte.


----------



## Touby (20. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die letzte Aussage zu den Steuersätzen war, dass sie erstmal die Serienbikes ausstatten müssen bevor welche in den freien Verkauf gehen. Von daher hab ich erstmal beschlossen einen normalen Steuersatz zu nehmen da ich denke dass der Serienlenkwinkel für mich ziemlich richtig sein dürfte.



...und welchen denn?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Februar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich nen Reset Flatstack.


----------



## benzinkanister (20. Februar 2013)

Von sixpack gibt's auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touby (20. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Von sixpack gibt's auch was



Jap!und bedeutend günstiger!
Würde für nen Steuersatz nie so viel Kohle ausgeben!
Die Sixpack Sachen halten.....


----------



## benzinkanister (20. Februar 2013)

ich werd den jedenfalls mal ausprobieren.

is jetzt bischen off topic aber vielleicht kann mir jemand erklären woher da solche preisunterschiede kommen? was kann man da denn so falsch machen bei nem steuersatz? lager werden wohl kaum 50 euro preisunterschied machen und so ein paar passungen nen mü besser oder schlechter zu drehen kann wohl auch nicht so ausschlaggebend sein


----------



## doriuscrow (20. Februar 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> Jap!und bedeutend günstiger!
> Würde für nen Steuersatz nie so viel Kohle ausgeben!
> Die Sixpack Sachen halten.....



Ich habe mich auch für den Sixpack entschieden - aber man sieht dem schon an, dass der preiswert ist. Mag Zufall sein, aber der kam schon total zerkratzt bei mir an. Wenns funktioniert, was solls?

Reimar


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> ich werd den jedenfalls mal ausprobieren.
> 
> is jetzt bischen off topic aber vielleicht kann mir jemand erklären woher da solche preisunterschiede kommen? was kann man da denn so falsch machen bei nem steuersatz? lager werden wohl kaum 50 euro preisunterschied machen und so ein paar passungen nen mü besser oder schlechter zu drehen kann wohl auch nicht so ausschlaggebend sein



Also die Lager können einen gewaltigen Unterschied machen...sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
Haut Hibike nicht mehr den Cane Creek raus?


----------



## benzinkanister (20. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also die Lager können einen gewaltigen Unterschied machen...sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
> Haut Hibike nicht mehr den Cane Creek raus?



dass es da qualitätsunterschiede gibt ist keine frage, aber ob ein ordentliches lager soviel wehr kostet?


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Februar 2013)

Lager kannst du fÃ¼r 'nen 10er ersetzen. Du zahlst halt fÃ¼r den Namen. Wir reden hier schlieÃlich nicht Ã¼ber Raketentechnologie. 

Es funktioinieren auch SteuersÃ¤tze fÃ¼r 15â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> dass es da qualitätsunterschiede gibt ist keine frage, aber ob ein ordentliches lager soviel wehr kostet?



Ein einfaches Kugellager mit so einem einfachen Blechring, der die Kugeln hält, ist in der Produktion bedeutend billiger als ein hochwertiges Lager. Dazu kommt dann noch der Rest des Steuersatzes, und wie der produziert wird. Ich habe auch schon einige richtig billige Sätze gefahren, weil nichts anderes verfügbar war, bei einigen kannst du nach einer regen/Schlammfahrt von Totalausfall sprechen, weil sie schlecht passen und keine vernünftige Dichtung haben, so das fröhlich aller Mist an den Gabelschaft gelangt. Eine sehr häufige Geschichte! Oft hast du bei preiswerten Steuersätzen Beschichtungen/Farbe auf den Bereichen, die eingepresst werden, absoluter Murks, das kann nicht präzise passen.
Mit etwas Glück kann man teilweise bessere Lager mit guter Dichtung nachrüsten, kosten nicht die Welt (ab 5 EUR, wenn ich mich recht erinnere), bringen aber eine Menge.
Wenn ich mir dagegen zum Beispiel den Cane Creek Zerostack ansehe: filigran, leicht, Lager und Dichtungen passen völlig spielfrei zusammen, die Oberflächen sind teilweise gefräst/gedreht...das sieht technisch und optisch ganz anders aus.
Wenn so ein Steuersatz richtig gut passt, hat er quasi fast keinen Verschleiß, da alle Kräfte wie gewollt fließen. Passt nur eine Kleinigkeit nicht, werden die Lager nicht gleichmäßig belastet oder bekommen Dreck und Feuchtigkeit ab und geben dann recht schnell auf.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Lager kannst du für 'nen 10er ersetzen. Du zahlst halt für den Namen. Wir reden hier schließlich nicht über Raketentechnologie.
> 
> Es funktioinieren auch Steuersätze für 15



Aber für 15 EUR bekommst du nun wirklich nur die Teile, die auch gern mal schlecht einzupressen sind und die Lager drin schlackern...lieber 30 EUR und dann für die Laufzeit des Fahrrads vergessen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Februar 2013)

Das war bei mir eine Notlösung weil ich Zero stack mit scohn kurz abgesägtem Steuerrohr, tapered wollte. Funktioniert aber.


----------



## benzinkanister (20. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Lager kannst du für 'nen 10er ersetzen. Du zahlst halt für den Namen. Wir reden hier schließlich nicht über Raketentechnologie.



farbe auf den passflächen und billig blechdichtungen sind ja nochmal ne ganze liga weiter weg haisfisch. der sixpack sieht auch sehr gut aus, da ist auch kein spiel. dichtung ist im lager und nochmal zwischen gabelkonus und lagerschale.

und ordentliche lager gibts auch als massenware.
im prinzip müssen die doch nur ein paar hülsen ordentlich drehen und das wars. also nicht dass das das einfachste der welt wäre. aber raketentechnologie ist das ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Touby (20. Februar 2013)

Wer holt sich eigentlich ne Reverb stealth?
War heut mal wieder beim Bike-Dealer und der hat mächtig gejammert,das er jede Menge Reklamationen hat mit dem Ding!
Die alten bekannten Probleme.Bin mir jetz auch nicht mehr so sicher....


----------



## Pintie (20. Februar 2013)

meine Steuersatzlager haben gar keine Dichtung. und da stehen so komische sachen wie  ZrO2 und HPSN drauf 

naja kosten auch mehr als 5â¬

Raketentechnik ist ein Steuersatz sicher nicht. Falsch oder schlecht machen kann man trotzdem viel.

Und selbst wenn mal ein Lager nicht mehr gut lÃ¤uft. die Dinger sind norm Teile die man gÃ¼nstig bekommt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (20. Februar 2013)

Wie ist denn eigentlich die "Verbindung" Tange Seiki (Hersteller des ICB Steuersatz) zu Cane Creek? Lässt Cane Creek alles dort fertigen?

http://www.tangeseiki.com/2009/CANE_CREEK.pdf

Auf der CC Website steht "All Cane Creek headsets are precision engineered in the United States at our Fletcher, NC, facilities. [...] All Premium headsets - including the angle-adjusting AngleSet and the world's lightest AER - are produced in the U.S. from U.S.-made aluminum in our CNC machining centers."

Scheint also wohl ein Teil dort hergestellt zu werden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Februar 2013)

ist halt die Frage was mit "engineered" gemeint ist..


----------



## Bikier (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo allerseits,
nachdem ich eben einigermassen überrascht die Beiträge des heutigen Tages versucht hab zu verdauen, würde ich gerne noch eine Anregung loswerden, was die Vorbestellungen angeht.

@ Stefan.Stark / Carver:
etwas Futter für Euer Teammeeting am Montag 

Mit dem hier sehr solide vorhandenen Wunsch verbindlich vorbestellen zu können, der mir übrigens auch sehr am Herzen liegt, drücken die Leute, die hier lange den Prozess begleitet haben, letztlich nur ihre Identifikation mit dem Bike und letztlich auch mit Carver aus...etwas Besseres kann Euch gar nicht passieren. Aus Marketingsicht bereits eine Sensation...ihr habt ein Produkt in der Pipeline, was schon bevor es auf dem Markt ist, so nachgefragt wird, dass ihr per Vororder die Bücher voll kriegt. 
Wer von den Usern lange dabei war und hinter dem Bike steht, der möchte naturgemäss nun auch eines haben, wenn sie kommen.
Gleichzeitig werden diese Leute die besten "Ambassadors" sein, die man sich vorstellen kann.
In dem Fall also: Carver: Alles richtig gemacht! oder nicht?

Da genannt wurde, dass es da Probleme mit der Hotline geben kann, weil da viele Anfragen kommen... 
Ich spreche mal nur für mich, vermute aber, dass es Leute hier gibt, die meine Meinung teilen: 
Ich möchte niemanden an der Hotline mit Fragen zum ICB belästigen. Alles, was ich mir wünsche ist, dass ich, ähnlich wie beim RnC, eine verbindliche Bestellung auf ein ICB abgeben kann, mit dem Ergebnis auch eines zu bekommen, sobald die ICB verfügbar sind. (Anzahlung mit Gutschein wie beim RnC oder Vorauskasse nach Benachrichtigung ... da ist vieles denkbar).

Ich hoffe auch, dass ich für weitere Mitglieder hier spreche, wenn ich sage, dass ich es toll und irgendwie auch konsequent von Carver fände, wenn für die Forumsmitglieder, deren Bike es ja nunmal auch gewissermassen ist, ein "Vorkaufsrecht" eingeräumt werden könnte.
Ich fände es sehr schade, wenn man als User hier in einer solchen Situation aufgrund eines (meiner Meinung nach absehbaren) Runs auf das ICB erst spät in der Saison eines unterm Hintern hat  (oder schlimmer)

Würde nicht für diesen Zweck hier im Forum eine recht einfache (hidden) Liste mit der Forums-Nutzer-ID, dann ICB Bike / Framekit Variante und Rahmengrösse reichen in die man sich eintragen kann?

Darauf basierend könnte man den Kontakt zwischen Carver und den Nutzern hier herstellen und im Grunde fast schon Rechnungen erzeugen. (Bezahlung = Verbindliche Bestellung)

Dies alles könnte komplett ohne einen Produktlaunch über die Carver Hompage erfolgen.

Mir ist klar, dass das Ganze trotzdem Arbeit generiert, aber toll fänd ich es trotzdem. 

Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen, wenn es geht und wäre sofort dabei. (der Ehrlichkeit halber muss man auch sagen, dass ich im umgekehrten Fall recht enttäuscht wäre...)

In diesem Sinne schaut mal bitte, was Ihr machen könnt und noch allen einen schönen Abend
Gruss
San


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

sanmtb schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> ...
> Gruss
> San



Ich ergänze mal die drei Pünktchen:

"Shut up and take my money!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (20. Februar 2013)

Besteht eigentlich begründeter Verdacht, dass das ICB binnen Stunden oder sogar Minuten ausverkauft sein wird? Also ich für meinen Teil finde jeglichen Aufwand für irgendwelchen hergezogenen Vorbestellaktion nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt. Die Kommunikation läuft doch im Moment ganz gut und Stefan ist sehr bemüht uns hier auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Ich denke er wird schon Bescheid geben, wenn die Räder auf der Webseite kurz vor dem Livegang sind. Hier wird schon keiner von uns zu kurz kommen.


----------



## NoIdea (21. Februar 2013)

Gnar ich sterbe bei dem gedanken, dass die dinger wohl erst ab ende april vorhanden sind((


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Februar 2013)

Eher wohl später. Der Offizielle Termin war doch schon April/Mai und die Verzögerungen kommen ja noch dazu.


----------



## Bikier (21. Februar 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich begründeter Verdacht, dass das ICB binnen Stunden oder sogar Minuten ausverkauft sein wird? Also ich für meinen Teil finde jeglichen Aufwand für irgendwelchen hergezogenen Vorbestellaktion nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt. Die Kommunikation läuft doch im Moment ganz gut und Stefan ist sehr bemüht uns hier auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Ich denke er wird schon Bescheid geben, wenn die Räder auf der Webseite kurz vor dem Livegang sind. Hier wird schon keiner von uns zu kurz kommen.


 

Fairer Punkt und Du hast Recht. 
Es gibt keine festen Indizien für Knappheit.
Es ging mir auch nicht darum Panik zu stiften.

Im letzten Jahr hab ich allerdings miterlebt, wie ein recht gefragtes Bike in wenigen Stunden ausverkauft war. Vielleicht hab ich da ain Trauma... 

ABER: Das ICB ist nun mal etwas Besonders durch verschiedene Alleinstellungsmerkmale (Federweg / Geo Kombination, vermutlich Gewicht in dieser Klasse gepaart mit den Features, nicht zuletzt noch Preis etc.) und daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es auf immenses Interesse am Markt stösst.
Stefan hat ja selber weiter oben im Thread selber geschrieben, dass die Zahlen möglicherweise konservativ sind.
Insofern sag ich jetzt fünfmal Ooooohhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmm
und harre der Dinge 

Schönen Tag allen


----------



## cryptic. (21. Februar 2013)

@stefan
Wenn du das Thema Vorbestellung am Montag ansprichst, dann vllt auch einen möglichen Premiumversand gegen Aufpreis? Wäre ja schade, wenn die guten Stücke fertig sind und dann auf einem Bananenkutter rumdümpeln. 

cheerio


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Ich find eine Vorbestellung für das ICB absolut sinnvoll! Nicht nur für uns Kunden, sondern auch für euch. Ihr könnt doch Mengen, die Ihr noch zusätzlich braucht, viel besser kalkulieren und rechtzeitig bestellen. Wenn Ihr nie Räder im Laden stehen habt, weil die Forums-Jungs euch die Dinger unter der Hand weg reißen, dann verkauft ihr auch keine zusätzlichen.

Ein Problem habe ich damit aber trotzdem: Ich bin mir immer noch unschlüssig was die Rahmengröße angeht. M oder L , ich weiß nicht so recht. Wenn man vorbestellt, dann müsste man ja die Größe genau wissen oder? Wenn´s sein müsste, würde ich mich aber festlegen (bei meinen 1,80m auf L). Wobei ausprobieren mir echt lieber wäre.

Der Versand-punkt ist auch was: Das Ding 4 Wochen eher zu haben wäre mir auch durchaus ein paar Euro wert.

Ihr wisst ja momentan gar nicht, wie viele Bikes hier Leute aus dem Forum wirklich haben wollen. Man könnte das aber auch alternativ übers Forum mal in Erfahrung bringen und die größen mal so grob abklopfen. 

Katastrophe wäre für mich, wenn ich im Mai im Laden stehe und dann kein Bike mehr bekomme oder noch mal vertröstet werde. Wäre ich echt angepisst, weil ich im November schon bereit gewesen wäre, zu bestellen und anzuzahlen.

Mal so eine Frage an die, die vielleicht schon Rahmen bestellt haben: Welche Größe habt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße denn bestellt.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Michael-Peter
> 
> Ich kann Dir nicht die genaue Stückzahl sagen, aber ich glaube es werden zu wenig Bikes sein... wahrscheinlich können die XXL-Shops noch nicht so ganz glauben, was für n geiles Bike wir da auf die Beine gestellt haben.
> Kauft ordentlich ein, dann kann ich mich später hinstellen und sagen "ich habs doch gleich gesagt"
> ...





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Für die ICB-Fans aus der Community words auf jeden Fall reichen, allerdings glaube ich, dass das Bike aufgrund seiner Eigenschaften (Technik und Preis) ein echter Hit werden könnte... wenn das passiert gehen die Bestände sicherlich sehr schnell in den Keller.
> 
> Der MTB-Bereich ist bei uns ja (noch!) eher eine Nische, deswegen sind die Häuptlinge da wahrscheinlich sehr konservativ bei ihrer Order...



Sofern dies witzig gemeint sein sollte, ist kommt es bei mir nicht spaßig an! Die Frage der tatsächlichen späteren Verfügbarkeit wurde ja bereits zu Beginn angesprochen und Carver hat versprochen, das gemeinsam entwickelte Rad auch herzustellen. Ich habe damit verbunden, dass auch eine hinreichende Anzahl hergestellt wird, um die Nachfrage zu decken.

Während der Entwicklungsphase (finde den Beitrag leider nicht mehr) wurde dargelegt, von Rädern - vergleichbar mit dem ICB - würden von anderen Herstellern auch nur wenige hundert hergestellt.

Ich hatte bereits vor Monaten angeregt, somindest einmal eine Interessenanfrage bei den Usern zu machen, damit eine Größenordnung abgeschätzt werden kann. Das wäre m.E. ein Ansatz gewesen, den Bedarf abzuschätzen. So fischt Carver kalkulatorisch weiterhin im Dunkeln, da ja keine hinreichenden Erfahrungen im MTB-Bereich bestehen. 

Die Mitbewerber haben das offenkundige Problem bereits erkannt und werben mit ihren Rädern als erstem Argument mit der Verfügbarkeit. Es reicht aus, die Propain-Site regelmäßig anzuschauen; ist ein Spiegel der hier aufgeworfenen Probleme bei der Abwicklung. 

Wenn nunmehr süffisant erklärt wird: "Naja, wenn Ihr Glück habt, kriegt Ihr tatsächlich eins ab!", möchte ich mir meinen tatsächlichen Kommentar verkneifen. Wenn ich das ICB aufgrund seiner Vielseitigkeit nicht so gut fände, wäre ich  längst weg!  Außerdem interessiert mich, schon, was bei all dem rausgekommen ist.

Die Kommunikation verläuft auch nicht koordiniert, sondern auf mehreren Kanälen gleichzeitig. Es besteht keine Klarheit, wann ich wo welche Informationen über eine Bestellung erlangen könnte, um nicht in die Röhre zu schauen, wenn XXL die Seite zur Bestellung freischaltet. Das heißt, stetig mehrere Beitragsreihen und die IBC-Hauptseite zu überwachen, ob vllt was kommt, um nicht nach einem Jahr hier die entscheidenden 20 Minuten zu verpassen. Das kostet Zeit und nervt! 

Findet bitte sehr rasch einen Weg, hier Klarheit zu schaffen!

Nix für Ungut und mit Vorfreude auf das ICB

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Februar 2013)

@foreigner:

Guckst du hier:





Ist glaub ich nicht ganz der letzte Stand.


----------



## warp4 (21. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark:
> 
> Ich find eine Vorbestellung für das ICB absolut sinnvoll! Nicht nur für uns Kunden, sondern auch für euch. Ihr könnt doch Mengen, die Ihr noch zusätzlich braucht, viel besser kalkulieren und rechtzeitig bestellen. Wenn Ihr nie Räder im Laden stehen habt, weil die Forums-Jungs euch die Dinger unter der Hand weg reißen, dann verkauft ihr auch keine zusätzlichen.
> 
> ...



Sehe das ähnlich (auch wenn ich mir ein R'C bestellt habe).
In der ganzen Entwicklung war immer wieder von "konservativen Erwartungen", "keine Erfahrungen", "keiner weiß,wie viele letztendlich bestellen" die Rede. 
Eben deshalb wundere ich mich, warum das Instrument "Vorbestellung" nicht konsequent eingesetzt wird. Das wird nicht für jeden in Frage kommen und es ergibt sich auch keine absolute Planungssicherheit für Carver. Aber eine Planungsgrundlage auf der einen und ein gutes Gefühl auf der anderen Seite 

Gruß Uwe

P.S.: 182cm / 86cm / L

Edith sagt: zu langsam...  @Haardtfahrer: AUF DEN PUNKT !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2013)

Danke wegen der Größen. Aber leider hilft mir das nicht weiter.
Ich hab auf dem Proto ja Probe gesessen. Der war ja m.
Ich fande das Bike von der Sitzposition sehr angenehm. Da war aber ein vom Lenkverhalten her eindeutig zu langer 60er Vorbau drauf und der Sattel in der Stütze ganz hinter geschoben.
Wenn ich danach gehe, müsste ich eindeutig ein L nehmen. Mir kam die Kiste beim hochziehen aber irgendwie ein bischen "lang" vor. Das mag aber auch an dem für mich ungewohnten langen Vorbau und wenig gekröpften Lenker gelegen haben.
Wahrscheinlich wird´s L. Bestellen würde ich jedenfalls L. Ich will ja auch keine Bikepark Maschine (Hab ich schon), sondern das Ding für Enduro-Touren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Februar 2013)

Es würde dem gewonnen Image auf jeden Fall sehr abträglich sein, wenn die Leute den Fahrrad-XXL's die Türen einrennen und nur ein Schulterzucken ernten weil nix mehr da ist.
Ebenso scheint da wohl mal eine grundlegende Mitarbeiter-Informationsveranstaltung nötig zu sein, wenn die teilweise nichtmal wissen dass das Projekt ICB existiert!




foreigner schrieb:


> Danke wegen der Größen. Aber leider hilft mir das nicht weiter.



Aber danach hattest du doch gefragt???



foreigner schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage an die, die vielleicht schon Rahmen bestellt haben: Welche Größe habt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße denn bestellt.


----------



## visualex (21. Februar 2013)

Für die ganz paranoiden ungeduldigen Leute, die viel Zeit am Rechner verbringen und den Firefox benutzen. Es gibt das Add-on "Update Scanner" welches in einem einstellbaren Interval Webseiten auf Veränderungen prüft. Überwacht doch einfach diese Suche-Ergebnisseite und ihr bekommt schnellstens mit, wenn sich was tut: 
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/catalogsearch/result/?q=icb

Edit: 183m / 88cm Größe L


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber danach hattest du doch gefragt???


 
Ja, daher auch vielen Dank!

Als Fazit daraus kann ich halt nur sehen, dass sich bei den Leuten die +/- 1,80/85 liegen keine Tendenz feststellen lässt. M und L ist da sehr ausgeglichen dabei. Daher hilft das zur Meinungsfindung auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Touby (21. Februar 2013)

@LtAnimalMother
R'nC: 171/80/M


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @foreigner:
> 
> Guckst du hier:
> 
> ...



hasifisch -180cm - L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab auf dem Proto ja Probe gesessen. Der war ja m.
> Ich fande das Bike von der Sitzposition sehr angenehm. Da war aber ein vom Lenkverhalten her eindeutig zu langer 60er Vorbau drauf und der Sattel in der Stütze ganz hinter geschoben...



Würde an deiner Stelle auch l und einen 35/40mm Vorbau nehmen.


----------



## Touby (21. Februar 2013)

Aha,Anmeldefenster für die zwei ersten sram enduro rennen gehen bald auf...
Würd mich gerne schon anmelden,aber ich hab noch kein Rad


----------



## Paramedicus (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Allerdings hätten wir das übliche Chaos mit in unsere Lieferzeiten einrechnen sollen
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Nunja, es wurde bisher von euch so kommuniziert, das Ihr eben jenes Chaos sehr wohl mit einkalkuliert hättet. Oder habe ich das nur falsch verstanden.
Egal, diese Vorbestellungsgeschichte fänd ich jedenfalls auch prima,
weil nämlich auch hier in Dresden die XXl Typen nur ratlos aus der Wäsche 
geschaut haben.


----------



## Julman (21. Februar 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Egal, diese Vorbestellungsgeschichte fänd ich jedenfalls auch prima,
> weil nämlich auch hier in Dresden die XXl Typen nur ratlos aus der Wäsche
> geschaut haben.


 
Das kann ich bestätigen...war schon in beiden XXL Shops in DD und da konnte man mit ICB, IBC, Carver ICB nicht viel anfangen  
Aber sie bekommen ja dann hoffentlich bald die Bilder von den aufgebauten Bikes und einen Link hier fürs Forum damit sie sich einlesen können


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

Julman schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen...war schon in beiden XXL Shops in DD und da konnte man mit ICB, IBC, Carver ICB nicht viel anfangen
> Aber sie bekommen ja dann hoffentlich bald die Bilder von den aufgebauten Bikes und einen Link hier fürs Forum damit sie sich einlesen können




Das Studium sämtlicher threads und posts zum Thema ICB als Hausaufgabe...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Servus zusammen,

also wir haben heute noch ein paar Ideen gesponnen:
Eine Vorbestellung im Sinne einer produktionsplanungsmäßig verwendbaren Evaluierung der Stückzahlen wird es nicht geben (kompliziert, was?  ). Wahrscheinlich läuft es darauf hinaus, dass wir sobald die Termine für die Montage zu 100% sicher sind, die Bikes in den Onlineshop stellen. Natürlich mit einem Hinweis zum Auslieferungstermin.
Eine zusätzliche Überlegung wäre es die ersten ??? Bestellungen per Luftfracht zu liefern. Oder die Bestellungen, die innerhalb der ersten zwei Wochen eingehen... so könnten wir die Leute, die es besonders juckt auch schnell versorgen.
Das ist soweit nur ein Gedanke, weil damit erheblich Mehrkosten verbunden sind! Ich hoffe allerdings, dass wir es so umsetzen können.

Wie auch immer:
Sobald die Räder in den Shop gehen wird das hier veröffentlicht. Die IBC'ler sind also die ersten, die es mitbekommen. Wahrscheinlich wird das sogar ein Beitrag für die Startseite, damit es keiner verpasst.

 @_Haardtfahrer_:
Eine Interessenanfrage ist sicher eine gute Idee, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Ergebnisse extrem verzerrt wären... schließlich sind nicht alle Biker aktive IBC'ler.

Die Kritik mit der Kommunikation kann ich verstehen, finde sie aber nicht ganz fair. Andere Hersteller geben überhaupt keine Hintergrundinformationen, auch in unserem Fall geschieht das mehr oder minder auf private Initiative (quasi als Addon zur eigentlichen Arbeit). Deswegen bitte ich Dich um ein bissl Verständnis, dass das nicht perfekt organisiert ist...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe schon den Eindruck, dass dies mehr eine mehr oder weniger gegen den inneren Widerstand der Verwaltung durchgesetzte, weil von den Initiatoren gewollte, Aktion ist und viel Arbeit bereitet. Könnte mir den Wortlaut des GF auf der Betriebsfeier so vorstellen: "Nagut, wenn Ihr wollt, könnt Ihr das mal machen. Ist aber Euer Problem wie Ihr das auf die Reihe bekommt und Überstundenzettel will auch keine sehen." 

Ändert aber nix daran, dass die Räder hinterher an uns trotzdem verkauft werden.

Sicher sind nicht alle Biker auch User, aber wenn von den regelmäßig >1000 abstimmenden Usern nur ein Drittel wirklich kaufen will, dann wären 300 Räder schon zu wenig, auch ohne "andere" Biker. 

Keine Ahnung, wie viele Ihr bestellt habt. Genaue Zahlen kennen wir ja nicht, daher könnte ich nur raten und raten hat sich im Internet nicht bewährt. 

Werde also am Montag am Rechner hängen:

3...2... 1...ICB meins


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Hi Haardtfahrer,

Deinen ersten Absatz lass ich jetzt mal unkommentiert stehen 

Am Montag gibts auf jeden Fall einige News, versprochen.
Da werden wir hoffetnlich auch schon mal einen Zeitraum festlegen, ab wann die Bikes online bestellbar sein werden.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## visualex (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> also wir haben heute noch ein paar Ideen gesponnen:
> Eine Vorbestellung im Sinne einer produktionsplanungsmäßig verwendbaren Evaluierung der Stückzahlen wird es nicht geben (kompliziert, was?  ). Wahrscheinlich läuft es darauf hinaus, dass wir sobald die Termine für die Montage zu 100% sicher sind, die Bikes in den Onlineshop stellen. Natürlich mit einem Hinweis zum Auslieferungstermin.
> ...




Ich finde es ok so. Die Räder werden wohl nicht spontan im Webshop veröffentlicht, deshalb ist denke ich ein Hinweis einen Tag vorher hier im Forum drin, oder? Canyon macht es übrigens ähnlich. Es wird kurz vorher ein Datum kommuniziert, ab wann die "neue Seite" online ist und zwischen 0:00 Uhr und irgendwann morgens ist es dann auch soweit. Ich sehe eigentlich kein Problem es mit dem ICB auch so zu machen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

jepp, es wird vorher auf jeden Fall einen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex476 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich steh ein wenig auf dem Schlauch 
Ich kann mir das Bike aber schon bei XXL ansehen bevor ich bestelle?!
Oder ist es möglich, dass die Onlinebestellungen schon die geplanten Stückzahlen ausfüllen bzw "verbrauchen"?!

Ist mir irgwie nicht ganz klar...sorry 

Was ich aber ganz klar rauslese...bis zum Ende der Saison sollte man nicht warten wenn man ein ICB kaufen will


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Februar 2013)

Wann lässt sich denn jetzt eigentlich mit den Serienbikes rechnen? April/Mai so wie vorgesehen oder wirkt sich die Verzögerung so aus das es auch Juni werden kann?


----------



## mw.dd (21. Februar 2013)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Ich steh ein wenig auf dem Schlauch
> Ich kann mir das Bike aber schon bei XXL ansehen bevor ich bestelle?!
> Oder ist es möglich, dass die Onlinebestellungen schon die geplanten Stückzahlen ausfüllen bzw "verbrauchen"?!
> 
> ...



So habe ich das bisher verstanden:
Selbstverständlich kannst Du Dir das ICB im XXL Deines Vertrauens anschauen, sofern dieser welche bestellt hat; ob und in welcher Größe er welche bestellt, liegt im Ermessen der jeweiligen Geschäftsleitung.

Daran anschließend kannst Du direkt im Gschäft kaufen/bestellen sowie auch online. Ob Du dann zeitnah auch eins bekommst?

Wenn ich unbedingt eines wöllte, würde ich auf den Onlineshop setzen. Die Rückgabe ist dann ja problemos möglich...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

@_Alex476_,

natürlich kannst Du Dir das bike anschauen, bevor Du bestellst. Im Moment sind noch ein paar Rahmen in Taiwan um Eloxalmuster zu machen. Die sind dann auch gleich fürs Fotoshooting geplant.

Ich halte es für durchaus möglich, dass alle Rahmen schon über den Online-Shop verkauft werden.

Vielleicht machen wir doch noch ne Umfrage zur Kaufabsicht, wenn alleine im IBC schon mehr Käufer zusammen kommen als kalkuliert, dann wäre das natürlich ein Anlass gleich noch Rahmen nachzuordern.
Die Gefahr ist halt, dass das Ergebnis durch "Spaßabstimmer" verwässert wird... aber ansonsten könnten wir so ungefähr abstimmen:

# ja, ich will auf jeden Fall ein ICB
# bin mir recht sicher, dass es ein ICB wird
# Carver kommt mir nicht ins Haus (hier sollte es natürlich keine Stimmen geben  )

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## DIP (21. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

mal über einen Newsletter für alle ICB Interessenten nachgedacht?
Den ganzen Themen hier im Forum, bei Carver auf Facebook, und auch noch auf der Startseite zu folgen ist recht umständlich.
Nen Newsletter wo alle Infos & Ankündigungen bekannt gegeben werden fänd ich richtig praktisch.


----------



## Kharne (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist halt, dass das Ergebnis durch "Spaßabstimmer" verwässert wird



Wenn man das mit einer verbindlichen Anzahlung verbindet, dann nicht


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

@DIP

Wir sollten mal die Projektübersicht reaktivieren, um alle News zu bündeln. Werde das mal mit Nuts absprechen.

Was so auf Facebook gepostet wird habe ich noch nicht mal eine Ahnung. Bin strikter Verweigerer... ich vermute Facebook wurde geboren, als der Teufel mit Diarrhoe auf dem Plumsklo gesessen hat!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2013)

Oder das ganze nicht anonym per Mail macht. Aber ich zahl auch gern schon was an, wenn ich bald mal so ein blau schimmerndes Ding daheim stehen hab.
Wann man denn jetzt wirklich mit dem Serienrad rechnen kann, würde mich auch interressieren.


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @_DIP_
> 
> Wir sollten mal die Projektübersicht reaktivieren, um alle News zu bündeln. Werde das mal mit Nuts absprechen.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, News sollten schon hier stehen!
In Facebook sind hier einige nicht. Ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Zur Lieferung des Serienbikes kann ich noch keine 100%igen Angaben machen... wir prüfen derzeit noch die Kosten für eine eventuelle Luftfracht. Leider sind die bisherigen Preise für die Kompletträder mehr als unrealistisch


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Zur Lieferung des Serienbikes kann ich noch keine 100%igen Angaben machen... wir prüfen derzeit noch die Kosten für eine eventuelle Luftfracht. Leider sind die bisherigen Preise für die Kompletträder mehr als unrealistisch



Welche Preise sind unrealistisch? Die Luftfrachtpreise? Nicht dass hier jemand was falsch versteht


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Ja, es geht nur um die Frachtpreise.

Grad eben hat mir unser PM noch News zukommen lassen... ein Angebot von 250-260â¬ (pro Bike!!!) geht natÃ¼rlich garnicht...


----------



## Mxpanda (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ja, es geht nur um die Frachtpreise.
> 
> Grad eben hat mir unser PM noch News zukommen lassen... ein Angebot von 250-260 (pro Bike!!!) geht natürlich garnicht...



Kommen die dann mit der Concorde?!


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht machen sie auch noch einen kuzen Weltraumaufenthalt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Nichts schlägt einen Astronauten 

völliger Quatsch, nichts schlägt einen ICB-Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2013)

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Neues Update:

Laut Spediteur hängen die Rahmen in Luxemburg und kommen erst Montag oder Dienstag.
Wegen anderer Termine können wir den "Live-Aufbau" dann erst am Donnerstag machen. Sorry 
Einen Vorteil hätte der Termin aber dennoch... seitens des IBC könnte ein Fotograf alles in gescheiter Qualität dokumentieren.

Falls wir die Rahmen doch noch früher rein bekommen, dann sehen wir natürlich zu, dass wir die Aufbauaktion schon am Montag durchziehen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen sie auch noch einen kuzen Weltraumaufenthalt.



Und der Aufpreis ist dann für fortgeschrittene Alien-Technology?


----------



## DIP (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Neues Update:
> 
> Laut Spediteur hängen die Rahmen in Luxemburg und kommen erst Montag oder Dienstag.
> Wegen anderer Termine können wir den "Live-Aufbau" dann erst am Donnerstag machen. Sorry
> ...



Das mit dem Live-Aufbau wurde  in den Kommentaren vom Status-Update diskutiert.
Also hier.
Auf dem laufenden zu bleiben wird hier langsam echt kompliziert


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

jepp... geht mir genauso

poste den Beitrag noch mal "drüben"

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2013)

Naja, es spielt sich doch alles nur noch in 3 Thraeds ab. Wenn ich da an "Früher" denke

G.


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Laut Spediteur hängen die Rahmen in Luxemburg und kommen erst Montag oder Dienstag.



Luxemburg? Mein Gott, was mache die dann für Sache? Gibt doch kaum eine bessere Verbindung als nach FFM von Taiwan aus. Naja, irgendwer wird sich was bei Gedacht haben, will ich mal annehmen... 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was so auf Facebook gepostet wird habe ich noch nicht mal eine Ahnung. Bin strikter Verweigerer... ich vermute Facebook wurde geboren, als der Teufel mit Diarrhoe auf dem Plumsklo gesessen hat!



Hail to the King baby!
   

Freu mich auf weitere 'News'. Nochmal ein Danke an dich!


----------



## Luk00r (21. Februar 2013)

Wie ist das nun, wenn man IBC3-Farbe mit IBC2-Austattung haben möchte ? (wurde glaube schonmal gefragt, finds aber nicht mehr)


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2013)

Wird wohl nicht machbar sein, die Logistik dahinter wäre viel zuteuer.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2013)

Kommt mir vor wie bei den Apfel Jüngern... Zwei Tage vor Veröffentlichung campieren die Nerds vor nem Store um das brandneue "I-Brett" als aller, aller Erster in den Händen halten zu dürfen... Leute, es geht hier um ein Fahrrad und wenn Carver sich tatsächlich so krass verschätzt hat, dann schiebt man halt ne zweite oder dritte Serie hinterher. Ihr habt dann die Räder nicht schon im April sondern erst im Juni... Mag sein, dass hier im Forum viele Leute unterwegs sind die das Bike haben wollen, aber die Wenigsten die sich hier so rege beteiligen stehen im Frühjahr ohne Bike da, wenn das IBC doch ausverkauft sein sollte... 

Das Ganze ist aus meiner Sicht völlig überzogen. Vielleicht hat Carver auch voll daneben gelegen und es werden nur 20 ICB an IBC User verkauft und der Rest verstaubt in den Läden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

Darum geht es doch den Meisten gar nicht!
Ich verkaufe z.B. morgen mein aktuelles Enduro, weil ich es jetzt vor der Saison noch gut los werde. Zwei Bikes parallel kann und/oder will ich mir nicht leisten. Da ist es dann schon doof, wenn ein Teil der Saison fehlt...


----------



## mw.dd (21. Februar 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Wie ist das nun, wenn man IBC3-Farbe mit IBC2-Austattung haben möchte ? (wurde glaube schonmal gefragt, finds aber nicht mehr)



ICB2 und ICB3 kaufen, umbauen und eins wieder verkaufen?


----------



## Pintie (21. Februar 2013)

ich hätte gern ein ibc2 in raw


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe z.B. morgen mein aktuelles Enduro, weil ich es jetzt vor der Saison noch gut los werde.



Das ist deine Sicht der Dinge... Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass du das Bike mit den ersten warmen Sonnentagen noch besser los wirst als heute bei -5°c, Schnee und Eis wo nur ein paar Spezies wirklich Bock auf Biken haben...


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Februar 2013)

sehe ich auch so. Die Nachfrage zieht erst im April/Mai so richtig an.


----------



## cryptic. (21. Februar 2013)

auf gar keinen fall, es juckt jetzt schon derbe!


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2013)

Wenns juckt... Stelle merken und waschen!


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

Die Nachfrage zieht jetzt schon an - habe ich selbst gemerkt, nachdem mein Bike mehrere Monate im Bikemarkt stand und jetzt mal wegging...kann gut sein, das im April/Mai noch die Panikkäufer dazu kommen, aber auf die kann ich halt nicht warten, da mein altes Bike das Neue zum Teil vorfinanzieren soll.


----------



## kaufi0310 (21. Februar 2013)

geht mir genauso....altes bike verkauft und kanns kaum erwarten das icb bei mir zu haben!!!

zumal eigentlich die komplette enduroseries und ein paar andere rennen auf dem plan standen...
hoffe nun auch darauf schnellstmöglich eins zu bekommen...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_87 (22. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hätte gern ein ibc2 in raw



Ich auch 
Aber abwarten... Sonst Crash replacement in Raw falls möglich?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (22. Februar 2013)

kaufi0310 schrieb:


> geht mir genauso....altes bike verkauft und kanns kaum erwarten das icb bei mir zu haben!!!
> 
> zumal eigentlich die komplette enduroseries und ein paar andere rennen auf dem plan standen...
> hoffe nun auch darauf schnellstmöglich eins zu bekommen...^^



naja, ob das der Schlüssel zum erfolg bei rennen ist??? wobei das icb is ja sooo gut! aber wenn der fahrer zwei monate nimmer am radl gsessen ist, kann die kiste auch nix reissen...(jedenfalls wärs besser mit der alten möre zu trainieren)


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was so auf Facebook gepostet wird habe ich noch nicht mal eine Ahnung. Bin strikter Verweigerer... ich vermute Facebook wurde geboren, als der Teufel mit Diarrhoe auf dem Plumsklo gesessen hat!



 Ich werde in Zukunft das ein oder andere Mal dieses Zitat verwenden, danke!


----------



## DIP (22. Februar 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Wie ist das nun, wenn man IBC3-Farbe mit IBC2-Austattung haben möchte ? (wurde glaube schonmal gefragt, finds aber nicht mehr)




Offizielle Aussage dazu steht im News-Post:


> ...Sollte euch der Farbton gar nicht passen, empfehlen wir, mit dem euch nächsten Fahrrad XXL Händler Kontakt aufzunehmen. Das Framekit ist in allen drei Farben erhältlich und erlaubt somit einen passenden Aufbau. Die IBC-Edition kommt für 2499 in den Handel.


----------



## duc-mo (22. Februar 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> naja, ob das der Schlüssel zum erfolg bei rennen ist??? wobei das icb is ja sooo gut! aber wenn der fahrer zwei monate nimmer am radl gsessen ist, kann die kiste auch nix reissen...(jedenfalls wärs besser mit der alten möre zu trainieren)


 
Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir auch gedacht!!!


----------



## Touby (22. Februar 2013)

Zitat von Stefan.Stark:
----------------------------------------


Was so auf Facebook gepostet wird habe ich noch nicht mal eine Ahnung. Bin strikter Verweigerer... ich vermute Facebook wurde geboren, als der Teufel mit Diarrhoe auf dem Plumsklo gesessen hat!:teufel

Was ist Facebook ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (22. Februar 2013)

Glaub ich sollt mal den Bikemarkt checken. Weil mir ein voraussichtlicher Release erst im Mai plus die Gefahr, dass man eventuell NOCH länger warten muss, weil alles schon so schnell vergriffen sein kann, dann doch ein wenig zu hoch ist.
Da ich mich jetzt nicht in jedes Bike individuell einarbeiten kann: Hat vielleicht jemand zufällig ein Bike im Bikemarkt gesehen/angeboten, welches äquivalent zum ICB ist?

Würde mir sonst echt erst eins gebraucht kaufen um mir dann das ICB Ende des Jahres zuzulegen....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Februar 2013)

Schwierig, denn genau dass war ja die Idee hinter dem Projekt, ein Bike zu schaffen zu dem es wenig Equivalente gibt.

Am ehesten fallen mir da noch Nukeproof Mega (2011/2012) wen 150mm reichen und die Fanes wenn es 170mm sein sollen ein. Der Haken: beide gebraucht schwer zu kriegen weil die keiner hergeben will, das Mega war als Rahmen super günstig und wird so nicht mehr gebaut. 2013er wurde deutlich überarbeitet und teurer.

Das wären meine beiden Alternativen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Februar 2013)

Ich bin aufs V.SX ausgewichen. Die Geo lässt sich mit Angleset in die Nähe vom ICB bringen aber der eigentlich Schwachpunk ist halt die fehlende Möglichkeit einen Piggybackdämpfer nachzurüsten. 

Aber ich fahr das jetzt mal und kauf mir dann ggf. das ICB Frameset. Kostet mich dann wohl ein bisschen mehr als das ICB01 aber dafür muss ich nicht bis Mai oder gar Juni warten. Das ist mir letztes Jahr nämlich schon passiert.


----------



## kaufi0310 (22. Februar 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> naja, ob das der Schlüssel zum erfolg bei rennen ist??? wobei das icb is ja sooo gut! aber wenn der fahrer zwei monate nimmer am radl gsessen ist, kann die kiste auch nix reissen...(jedenfalls wärs besser mit der alten möre zu trainieren)



zum einen ist mir klar, dass ich nur durch das icb nicht in topränge fahren werde, außerdem ist auch klar, dass es nicht optimal ist, ohne auf dem mtb zu sitzen und damit zu trainieren, rennen zu fahren...
allerdings geht es nunmal bei mir als student nicht anders, als dass ich erst etwas verkaufen muss, bevor ich mir etwas neues kaufen kann. daher musste ich zuschalgen als mir ein gutes angebot für mein altes bike gemacht wurde....

komisch hier im forum sich so erklären zu müssen...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2013)

kaufi0310 schrieb:


> s
> ....komisch hier im forum sich so erklären zu müssen...



Du hast das hier geschrieben.....



> geht mir genauso....altes bike verkauft und kanns kaum erwarten das icb bei mir zu haben!!!
> 
> zumal eigentlich die komplette enduroseries und ein paar andere rennen auf dem plan standen...
> hoffe nun auch darauf schnellstmöglich eins zu bekommen...^^



...und findest es komisch das man sich im Forum erklären muß
Abgesehen davon mußt du das natürlich nicht, aber dann würden jetzt immernoch alle denken "komische Typen gibts" 

G.


----------



## bansaiman (22. Februar 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Glaub ich sollt mal den Bikemarkt checken. Weil mir ein voraussichtlicher Release erst im Mai plus die Gefahr, dass man eventuell NOCH länger warten muss, weil alles schon so schnell vergriffen sein kann, dann doch ein wenig zu hoch ist.
> Da ich mich jetzt nicht in jedes Bike individuell einarbeiten kann: Hat vielleicht jemand zufällig ein Bike im Bikemarkt gesehen/angeboten, welches äquivalent zum ICB ist?
> 
> Würde mir sonst echt erst eins gebraucht kaufen um mir dann das ICB Ende des Jahres zuzulegen....




sehr vielversprechend sieht das tyee v.propain aus.Geometrie recht ähnlich allerdings mit fixen 160mm u.keine Verstellung.gibts ab März u.sicher ist da noch pünktlich was zu kriegen u.sieht auch schnieke aus.stabil genug als Rad für alles ists auch.schon das AM Modell von denen hat parkfreigabe.und ist auch für Dämpfer mit piggy ausgelegt sowie auf lufzdämpfr im speziellen 
bin mir selbst noch nicht ganz sicher zwischen beiden.
Beide sollten auch gut bergauf gehen.wird halt interessant beide im Vergleich zu sehen.


----------



## benzinkanister (22. Februar 2013)

Tyee ist halt 400 teurer der Rahmen und für Leute größer 190cm wird's vielleicht auch ein bischen kurz. Aber sieht wirklich interessant aus!


----------



## mw.dd (22. Februar 2013)

und der Rahmen ist viel zu gelb...


----------



## steelcat (22. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> und der Rahmen ist viel zu gelb...



so gelb find ich den Rahmen garnicht mehr =)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Februar 2013)

Tyee hätte mir einen zu flachen Sitzwinkel wenn man viel Stützenauszug braucht. War da nicht was dass die schon nach ordern mussten weil die nicht mit der Nachfrage gerechnet haben? Kann auch sein dass ich da was verwechseln.

Parkfreigabe 
Naja, wer es zur Gewissensberuhigung braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (22. Februar 2013)

steelcat schrieb:


> so gelb find ich den Rahmen garnicht mehr =)
> 
> ...



Aber immer noch nicht so hübsch blau wie das ICB02


----------



## steelcat (22. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Aber immer noch nicht so hübsch blau wie das ICB02



Und irgendwie is der Rahmenkit mit Dämpfer gute 250 Euro teurer als das ICB :/
Und ein genauen Liefertermin hat man, genau wie beim ICB, auch nicht.


----------



## benzinkanister (22. Februar 2013)

Der Rahmen ohne DÃ¤mpfer kostet 1200â¬...immer noch gÃ¼nstiger als viele anderen. Aber das icb ist einfach Mega preiswert


----------



## bansaiman (22. Februar 2013)

Ja,denk ich auch.icb Top 
er hatte halt nach evtl.alternativen gefragt,wenn er sein Rad erst im Juli kriegen sollte ;-)


----------



## Micha-L (22. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Schwierig, denn genau dass war ja die Idee hinter dem Projekt, ein Bike zu schaffen zu dem es wenig Equivalente gibt.
> 
> Am ehesten fallen mir da noch Nukeproof Mega (2011/2012) wen 150mm reichen und die Fanes wenn es 170mm sein sollen ein.



Mit dem Nukeproof habe ich im vergangenen Jahr auch SEHR geliebäugelt und folge auch dem entsprechenden Thread. Habe dann aber wegen dem ICB gewartet. 

Nun ist bei mir eigentlich nur die Frage ob ICB1 + Tourenbike, oder ICB2 als alleiniges Bike. Mein bisheriges Hardtail habe ich so auf unseren Trails inzwischen so durchgerockt, das taugt nurnoch für den Weg zur Arbeit. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## NoIdea (23. Februar 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ja,denk ich auch.icb Top
> er hatte halt nach evtl.alternativen gefragt,wenn er sein Rad erst im Juli kriegen sollte ;-)


Genau! Danke auch schonmal für die Tipps!
Werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Möcht halt bei 1800 kaufen, dann auch kein Problem was gebrauchtes zu besorgen und das Bike sollte dann wenigstens in die >Richtung< ICB01 gehen, da dieses dann noch auf jeden Fall gekauft werden würde...


----------



## -Wally- (23. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Schwierig, denn genau dass war ja die Idee hinter dem Projekt, ein Bike zu schaffen zu dem es wenig Equivalente gibt.
> 
> Am ehesten fallen mir da noch Nukeproof Mega (2011/2012) wen 150mm reichen und die Fanes wenn es 170mm sein sollen ein. Der Haken: beide gebraucht schwer zu kriegen weil die keiner hergeben will, das Mega war als Rahmen super günstig und wird so nicht mehr gebaut. 2013er wurde deutlich überarbeitet und teurer.
> 
> Das wären meine beiden Alternativen.



Mir fällt da noch das Last Herb 160/180, das Cheetah Mountain Spirit und das neue Banshee Rune ein...achso, ich glaub das YT Wicked 170 geht auch in diese Richtung. Das Rune lässt sich auch mit nem 650b LRS aufbauen soweit ich weiß.

Aber auch wenns alles richtig geniale Bikes sind, ich denke keines davon ist so vielseitig aufbaubar wie unser ICB.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Februar 2013)

Das Banshee Rune in Neongelb ist definitiv ein optischer Hammer, nur ist es nicht auch deutlich teurer als ein ICB ?

Sorry wenn ich mir hier auch nicht alles durchgelesen habe, ist mir aber einfach zuviel Gequatsche. Ab wann gibt es ECHTE Bilder von ICB1-3 ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Februar 2013)

Echte Bilder von einem Aufbau in Raw wohl im Laufe der kommenden Woche. Die Rahmen im finalen Design sind wohl noch beim Eloxieren, die werden noch etwas brauchen.

Und noidea fragte vor allem nach einem Bike das man gebraucht bekommen kann und da sieht es hält bei allen bisher genannten eher mau aus. Aber vielleicht kommen die Serienbikes ja weitgehend pünktlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (23. Februar 2013)

Ah,mir fällt gerade noch das Scott Voltage Fr ein.einstellbar 150-170mm u.steiler sitzwinkel.gibts nur mit coil zu kaufen,ist aber auch leicht für enduro u.mit luftfedr aufzubauen.gibts im guten gebrauchten zustand um die 1000 Euro.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (24. Februar 2013)

hmm, naja das rune is schon der hammer, aber preislich in ganz anderen sphären....


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Neues Update:
> 
> Laut Spediteur hängen die Rahmen in Luxemburg und kommen erst Montag oder Dienstag.
> Wegen anderer Termine können wir den "Live-Aufbau" dann erst am Donnerstag machen. Sorry
> ...



Hätte ich das mal früher gewusst.... ich kann ja mal schnell rüber fahren und schauen ob bei den Rahmen alles ok ist 
Ist ja nicht weit


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Februar 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ah,mir fällt gerade noch das Scott Voltage Fr ein.einstellbar 150-170mm u.steiler sitzwinkel.gibts nur mit coil zu kaufen,ist aber auch leicht für enduro u.mit luftfedr aufzubauen.gibts im guten gebrauchten zustand um die 1000 Euro.



Naja, das Voltage lässt sich zwar sehr variabel aufbauen, aber ist auch mit Luft Dampfer nicht wirklich ein Enduro. Es ist nur in Short und Long erhältlich, beide mit einem 46er oder 44er Sitz Rohr, der Sitz Winkel ist zwar für einen Freerider recht steil, dafür wiegt das Gerät aber einiges, und die einzige Möglichkeit 2-Fach zu fahren ist eine Hammerschmidt die aber dann auch ihre Tücken hat. Der Federweg ist je nach Dämpfershuttle und -länge sogar zwischen 130 und 180 variierbar, mit Tuning-Wippen sind auch 200 drin. 
Ist aber trotzdem nur Slopstyler, Freerider oder verspielt es DH-Bike.


----------



## kandyman (24. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich wo Zeichnungen von den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen? Mich würden die Proportionen vom XL interessieren!


----------



## warp4 (24. Februar 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wo Zeichnungen von den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen? Mich würden die Proportionen vom XL interessieren!




Im ICB Fotoalbum findestvDu u.a. auch die technischen Zeichnungen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1253743?q=ICB&page=2&in=search

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (24. Februar 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Im ICB Fotoalbum findestvDu u.a. auch die technischen Zeichnungen:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1253743?q=ICB&page=2&in=search
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Vielen Dank!


----------



## kandyman (24. Februar 2013)

Shit, das sieht ja auch in XL richtig gut aus...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich kenn die Geo vom icb zwar nicht.
Aber dass Reign x ist verdammt geil.
Mit paar gebrauchten teilen lÃ¤sst sich das locker fÃ¼r 2000â¬ im Niveau des icb2 aufbauen.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Februar 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Geo vom icb zwar nicht.
> Aber dass Reign x ist verdammt geil.
> Mit paar gebrauchten teilen lässt sich das locker für 2000 im Niveau des icb2 aufbauen.



Dann solltest Du Dir die Geo mal ansehen, lohnt sich. Aber beim ICB kommt eben auch noch hinzu, dass man es höchst universell aufbauen kann, ich glaube vom leichten AM Touren Gerät mit 130mm Federweg bis hin zum DH Renngerät mit 190mm Federweg hatten wir hier schon alle möglichen Ideen.

Das Reign X scheint übrigens wirklich ein tolles Bike zu sein, aber ich finde die Front etwas steil...recht konservative Geo...

Beim ICB bringt mich derzeit noch die Größe ins Grübeln...ich finde ja schon, dass die Rahmen etwas hoch geworden sind, irgendwie hab ich doch eine Abneigung gegen allzu hohe Rahmen...dazu kommen noch meine unförmigen Maße mit 195cm Körperhöhe aber nur knapp 89-90cm Schrittlänge. Kann mich da irgendwie nicht zwischen L u. XL entscheiden...rein optisch fängts beim XL Rahmen ja auch schon an hoch zu werden...da beneide ich ja die Leute die S fahren...der Rahmen sieht mal schick aus.

Mein Problem ist aber auch, dass ich noch nie einen Rahmen mit so steilem Sitzrohr gefahren bin...kann die Länge echt nicht einschätzen, aber mit nem 60mm Vorbau sollte doch auch ein L drin sein, oder?  So fahre ich mein  Speci Enduro in L auch zur Zeit (MJ 2006) und komme damit gut klar.


----------



## duc-mo (24. Februar 2013)

Vergleich doch einfach Reach und Stack mit deinem bisherigen Bike, denn die Werte sind unabhängig vom Sitzwinkel...


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Februar 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ...
> Beim ICB bringt mich derzeit noch die Größe ins Grübeln...ich finde ja schon, dass die Rahmen etwas hoch geworden sind, irgendwie hab ich doch eine Abneigung gegen allzu hohe Rahmen...dazu kommen noch meine unförmigen Maße mit 195cm Körperhöhe aber nur knapp 89-90cm Schrittlänge. Kann mich da irgendwie nicht zwischen L u. XL entscheiden...rein optisch fängts beim XL Rahmen ja auch schon an hoch zu werden...da beneide ich ja die Leute die S fahren...der Rahmen sieht mal schick aus.
> 
> Mein Problem ist aber auch, dass ich noch nie einen Rahmen mit so steilem Sitzrohr gefahren bin...kann die Länge echt nicht einschätzen, aber mit nem 60mm Vorbau sollte doch auch ein L drin sein, oder?  So fahre ich mein  Speci Enduro in L auch zur Zeit (MJ 2006) und komme damit gut klar.



Ich würde an deiner Stelle definitiv lieber warten, bis du mal ein L und ein XL beim Händler testen kannst. Alles andere bringt sicher nix.
Wahrscheinlich hättest du genau so gern ein L/XL (L-Höhe und XL-Länge) wie ich und einige andere ein M/L...


----------



## kandyman (24. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hättest du genau so gern ein L/XL (L-Höhe und XL-Länge) wie ich und einige andere ein M/L...



Deshalb hab ich nach den Skizzen gefragt - auch bei den großen Größen fällt das Oberrohr schön ab, nur das Sattelrohr ist länger. Wenn's also mit der Stütze passt hat man mit der Rahmenhöhe kein Problem.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Februar 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Vergleich doch einfach Reach und Stack mit deinem bisherigen Bike, denn die Werte sind unabhängig vom Sitzwinkel...



Das ist war und da schaue ich sehr wohl auch drauf, allerdings verraten mir reach und stack auch nicht wirklich, wie ich dann auf dem Bike sitze. 
Ansonsten versuche ich mich beim reach an ca. 450mm zu orientieren, womit ich beim ICB zwischen L und XL liege...naja, eher noch in Richtung L.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle definitiv lieber warten, bis du mal ein L und ein XL beim Händler testen kannst. Alles andere bringt sicher nix.
> Wahrscheinlich hättest du genau so gern ein L/XL (L-Höhe und XL-Länge) wie ich und einige andere ein M/L...



Jo, ich denke darauf muss es dann auch hinauslaufen...ein L/XL Rahmen, das wärs, oder wenigstens ein Zwischending aus beiden.


----------



## duc-mo (25. Februar 2013)

@ -Wally- 

Du wirst erst wissen, wie man auf einem Bike sitzt, wenn du mal drauf gesessen bist. 

Beim ICB gibts fünf Rahmengrößen von S bis XXL. Das ist wesentlich mehr Auswahl als bei anderen Herstellern und auch dort kann man sich entscheiden, wenn man zwischen zwei Größen steht...

Das ICB ist ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike und entsprechend wähle ich ein Bike nach der Fahrposition im Stehen. Reach und Stack sind dafür die Vergleichswerte. Wenn die Werte mit dem bisherigen Bike übereinstimmen, bleibt nur der Sitzwinkel um die Sitzposition zu vergleichen.

Der sehr steile effektive Sitzwinkel teuscht aus meiner Sicht etwas, weil das Rohr nicht am Tretlager ansetzt kann man das schwer mit anderen Bikes vergleichen. Mit dem Sattelauszug wandert der Sattel weiter über das Hinterrad und kommt einem dann vor als wäre der Sitzwinkel flacher.

Ich finds aber nicht tragisch, weil man durch ein Verschieben des Sattels auf der Stütze die Sitzposition ja noch beeinflussen kann. 

Mit den Überlegungen bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren!


----------



## nino85 (26. Februar 2013)

Die X-Fusion HiLo, die das ICB1 bekommt, ist wahrscheinlich die normale 125mm:

http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/post/2013-hilo-125.html

und nicht die neue 125mm SL:

http://www.xfusionshox.com/product/post/2013-hilo-sl.html

oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (26. Februar 2013)

wie auch immer, habe heute ein ICB 02 large bestellt,

müsste nach reach /stack zu meiner Fahrweise ( Scott Ransom/ Giant reign) passen.
Lieferzeit ist zwar unklar,
auch die Anforderung an eine höhere Front ( mehr Spacer, da ich gern das Lenkrohr selbst absäge, auf die von mir gewünschte Höhe) wurde eher neg. beantwortet.

Ansonsten freue ich mich und warte auf Lieferung.

Nebenzu war ich durchs Fahren eines Giant Reign auch auf Reign X als Enduro gepolt, allerdings bekommt man bei Weitem nicht die Ausstattung zu diesem Preis, den Vorteil des Flaschenhalters beim Reign x widerspricht die mangelnde Versenkung der Sattelstütze.

Grüsse


----------



## P3 Killa (26. Februar 2013)

Wie konntest du das denn bestellen? Dachte es ist noch nicht bekannt wann man bestellen kann?


----------



## Peter Lustig (26. Februar 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> wie auch immer, habe heute ein ICB 02 large bestellt,



Würde glaub mehr Leute hier interessieren wie das geht


----------



## Touby (26. Februar 2013)

Zur Info...
Wer an der specialized/sram enduro Series  mit seinem ICB in Treuchtlingen teilnehmen will....
350 Anmeldungen am ersten Tag!
Anmeldung vorübergehend geschlossen!!!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Februar 2013)

ach komm, drück´s nochmal rein...


----------



## mhedder (27. Februar 2013)

Moin,

wollte mein ICB mit XX1 aufbauen. Gab es hier schonmal eine Information welchen Q-Faktor man nehmen sollte 

Verfügbar ist 156 und 168mm.

Edit: Ist bei den Rahmensets die X12 Steckachse mit dabei, oder muss ich mir die selbst besorgen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Würde glaub mehr Leute hier interessieren wie das geht


 
Allerdings!


----------



## warp4 (27. Februar 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte mein ICB mit XX1 aufbauen. Gab es hier schonmal eine Information welchen Q-Faktor man nehmen sollte
> 
> ...



Beim R'n'C ist die Steckachse dabei, also vermutlich auch beim "normalen" Rahmenset.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Februar 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte mein ICB mit XX1 aufbauen. Gab es hier schonmal eine Information welchen Q-Faktor man nehmen sollte
> 
> Verfügbar ist 156 und 168mm...



Wenn ich jetzt nicht komplett ein Brett vor dem Kopp habe, ist das komplett deine Entscheidung, ob du eher etwas breiter stehst oder etwas schmaler. Der Unterschied in der Kettenlinie sind 6mm, also nicht wirklich ein Drama.
Ich werde sicher die 168er nehmen, wenn es da nicht irgendeinen technischen Grund gegen gibt, den ich nicht sehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gosch (27. Februar 2013)

Hat der qfaktor einfluss auf die kettenlinie? Sollte nicht


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Februar 2013)

Gosch schrieb:


> Hat der qfaktor einfluss auf die kettenlinie? Sollte nicht



Das weiß ich bei der XX1 nicht, sollte aber sicher nicht sein, da die Kurbel ja ab Werk mit verschiedenen Q-Factors gebaut wird. Bei eigenen Veränderungen an anderen Kurbeln ist es halt so.


----------



## mhedder (27. Februar 2013)

@warp4: Besten Dank für die Info bzgl. der Steckachse. 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nicht komplett ein Brett vor dem Kopp habe, ist das komplett deine Entscheidung, ob du eher etwas breiter stehst oder etwas schmaler. Der Unterschied in der Kettenlinie sind 6mm, also nicht wirklich ein Drama.
> Ich werde sicher die 168er nehmen, wenn es da nicht irgendeinen technischen Grund gegen gibt, den ich nicht sehe...



Würde ich grundsätzlich auch so sehen. Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass man  bei bestimmten Hinterbauten Probleme mit Kurbeln mit zu wenig Q-Faktor bekommen kann... 

Naja, vieleicht kann der Stefan mal was dazu sagen. 

 @Stefan.Stark: Bring mal Licht ins Dunkle. Welche XX1 Kurbel verbaut Ihr am ICB 3 ?


Gruß Marc


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2013)

Gruezi,

also der Q-Faktor beeinflusst die Kettenlinie nicht (zumindest bei der XX1 laut Specs).
Allerdings rate ich dringend vom schmalen Q-Faktor ab... ohne den Kettenstrebenschutz müsste es sich zwar gaaaaanz knapp ausgehen, könnte aber schon bei normalen Toleranzen kollidieren!

Außerdem... wer auf dem geilen Bike sitzt bekommt bestimmt ganz dicke Eier und braucht die breitere Abstützung der Füße 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## mhedder (27. Februar 2013)

@stefan: Besten Dank für die Info. 

Wird in der breiten Ausführung geordert...


Gruß Marc

P.S.: Das nenne ich mal Gedankenübertragung: Frage und Antwort in der gleichen Minute


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Februar 2013)

Yepp, ich habe auch die 168er geordert...fühlt sich bergab einfach sicherer an, ich stehe sowieso eher leicht außen auf den Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (28. Februar 2013)

Was ist eigentlich aus der XT-Kassette geworden?

Lt. Nuts sollte ja eine kommen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9933792&postcount=349

Laut Spezifikation kommt die SLX? Ich dachte Alu-Freilauf + SLX-Kassette vertragen sich nicht, oder hab ich irgendwo nen Knick in der Leitung? 

Mir geht's darum, dass es schön wäre, wenn der Freilauf nicht so aussieht:


----------



## Kharne (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auf meinem Hardtail eine 9-fach SLX, die kommt auch mit nem relativ großem Spider. 
Ausserdem zerstört dir auch ne XT Kasette den Freilauf, denn deren kleine Ritzel sind nicht 
auf dem Spider.


----------



## nino85 (28. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meinem Hardtail eine 9-fach SLX, die kommt auch mit nem relativ großem Spider.
> Ausserdem zerstört dir auch ne XT Kasette den Freilauf, denn deren kleine Ritzel sind nicht
> auf dem Spider.



Ja, aber das sind wenigstens nur die 3 kleinen. Außerdem hiess es ja: Alu-Freilauf = XT-Kassette. 
Wenn es nachher "nur" die slx-Kassette wird, muss man halt damit leben oder umrüsten


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus der XT-Kassette geworden?
> 
> Lt. Nuts sollte ja eine kommen:
> 
> ...


Gute Frage. @Stefan.Stark: kannst du was dazu sagen?


----------



## Baschtimann (28. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Gute Frage. @_Stefan.Stark_: kannst du was dazu sagen?



hatte das problem auch mal bei meinen hop-naben...
wenn man die kasette ordentlich festknallt gibts keine probleme! nach 2 saisons keine neuen spuren und ich war viel unterwegs...


----------



## doriuscrow (3. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Meine Info lautet, dass die Rahmen um den 20. März herum fertig sein müssten. Die R'n C gehen dann (hoffentlich) umgehend auf die Reise. Die anderen Rahmen werden eloxiert und montiert, da geht noch mal was Zeit ins Land. Da wir beim Assembler (Montagebetrieb) irgendwo mit eingereiht werden, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wann die Serienrahmen auf die Reise gehen.
> 
> Dafür, dass wir noch nicht einmal ein Jahr an dem Projekt dran sind, sind wir eigntlich noch verdammt flott unterwegs... ihr wollt nicht wissen, wie lange sich sowas hin ziehen kann! Allerdings hätten wir das übliche Chaos mit in unsere Lieferzeiten einrechnen sollen
> 
> ...


 
Gibt`s schon neue Horrormeldungen? Oder anderweitige Neuigkeiten auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die positiv ausfallen!  Hab extra den ganzen April freigenommen für den Aufbau 

MfG, Reimar

P.S. Weisst du mittlerweile mehr über die Monarchen? Können die zusammen mit den R`n`Cs ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## steelcat (9. März 2013)

Kann man beim ICB Rahmen auch irgendwie die Sattelstütze miterwerben, so wie man den Dämpfer dazu kaufen kann oder ist sowas eher nicht geplant?


----------



## messias (10. März 2013)

steelcat schrieb:


> Kann man beim ICB Rahmen auch irgendwie die Sattelstütze miterwerben, so wie man den Dämpfer dazu kaufen kann oder ist sowas eher nicht geplant?



Nicht geplant. Es gibt nur den Dämpfer vergünstigt dazu (für den R'n'C-Rahmen).


----------



## culoduro (10. März 2013)

Na dann häng ich mich auch nochmal dran:

 @stefan

die Winkelsteuersätze fürs R'nC - schon absehbar wann die kommen?
Und: Winkelsteuersatz auch mit einer tapered Gabel verwendbar?

Danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

Bin heute mal mit so einem 2013er Radon Swoop mit 175mm, das teure von den 3 Modellen, rumgefahren. Die sollen ja auch demnächst ausgeliefert werden...hmmh...und die haben ja auch eine Syntace Lenkzentrale 
Aaaber die haben auch den 8° Lenker dran Das wäre das erste Teil das fliegt ums durch einen 12° zu ersetzen.
Kann bis heute net verstehen, warum net auf die 12° eingegangen wurde. Ist ja ein Enduro und kein reiner Dhler, da würd ichs mir noch eingehen lassen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin heute mal mit so einem 2013er Radon Swoop mit 175mm, das teure von den 3 Modellen, rumgefahren. Die sollen ja auch demnächst ausgeliefert werden...hmmh...und die haben ja auch eine Syntace Lenkzentrale
> Aaaber die haben auch den 8° Lenker dran Das wäre das erste Teil das fliegt ums durch einen 12° zu ersetzen.
> Kann bis heute net verstehen, warum net auf die 12° eingegangen wurde. Ist ja ein Enduro und kein reiner Dhler, da würd ichs mir noch eingehen lassen.
> 
> ...



Ist das der gesamte Fahrdruck? Komm, da geht noch was!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das der gesamte Fahrdruck? Komm, da geht noch was!



Meinst du zu dem Lenker? 
Der ist genau so wie 8° Lenker sind, für lange Touren nicht wirklich Handgelenksneutral. Beim stehend Fahren, im Angriffsmodus bei Rennen und unter Zug, mit ausgeklappten Armen nach rechts und links toll, aber wer fährt schoh so  ...außer die Leute beim Fotoshooting auf den Titelseiten der Bikemagazine  

G.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinst du zu dem Lenker?
> Der ist genau so wie 8° Lenker sind, für lange Touren nicht wirklich Handgelenksneutral. Beim stehend Fahren, im Angriffsmodus bei Rennen und unter Zug, mit ausgeklappten Armen nach rechts und links toll, aber wer fährt schoh so  ...außer die Leute beim Fotoshooting auf den Titelseiten der Bikemagazine
> 
> G.



Danke, Du hast vergessen, zu erwähnen, dass man auf diesen Fotos auch den Unterkiefer nach vorn schieben muss.

Kannst Du auch über das Swoop etwas mitteilen oder musstest Du ein Schweigegelübde ablegen?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Danke, Du hast vergessen, zu erwähnen, dass man auf diesen Fotos auch den Unterkiefer nach vorn schieben muss.
> 
> Kannst Du auch über das Swoop etwas mitteilen oder musstest Du ein Schweigegelübde ablegen?




Soviel gibts da nimmer zu schweigen drüber, man kann sie ja mittlerweile schon, zumindest, bestellen 
So gesehen, für die Leute die sich das Carver als Tourenbike aufbauen wollen, die wirklich direkte Konkurenz, zumidest was das Carver ICB1 und ICB3 angeht.
Das 2er kauft man sich ja wohl eher wegen Shimano und Rockshox

Sehr schönes Rad, Preis leistung natürlich top, Verarbeitung wirklich gut. Man setzt sich drauf und hat ansich nichts dran auszusetzen, wenn man auf Fox, Sram X0 und die Bremse steht, ist ja am Topmodel nur vom teuersten verbaut...abgesehen von dem 8° Lenker
An der Wippe gefällt mir eine Kleinigkeit nicht, aber das ist die Kleingkeit die mir am IBC an der Wippe auch net gefällt...die sind sich halt doch alle ähnlich, diese Konstukteure
Glaub das Rad geht wirklich gut und entspannt bergab, sprich es hat sehr gutes Bügelverhalten Also eher was für jemanden der keine 360er springen will
Tourentechnisch für den Federweg, hat vorne ja 180mm ganz ordentlich was wohl auch dem niedrigem Gewicht zu verdanken ist.

So...jetzt muß ich in die Arbeit

G.


----------



## Linse23 (14. März 2013)

Ab wann und wo kann das 01er erworben werden? Irgendwo stand das auch mal! Genauso ist mir nicht mehr die Farbe der Suntour Duro bekannt! 

Danke und Gruss


----------



## warp4 (14. März 2013)

Linse23 schrieb:


> Ab wann und wo kann das 01er erworben werden? Irgendwo stand das auch mal! Genauso ist mir nicht mehr die Farbe der Suntour Duro bekannt!
> 
> Danke und Gruss



Wo: Carver Online Shop oder XXL Stores
Wann: Man munkelt April / Mai. Da es Verzögerungen gab, weiß man nix Genaues...
Suntour: k.A., bin gerade auch zu faul zum Suchen 

Gruß Uwe

Edith sagt: mir war, als wäre weiß geplant...


----------



## SCM (20. März 2013)

Falls hier noch jemand 

a) einen RNC in L loswerden möchte oder
b) einen RNC in L gegen einen ICB02-Rahmen tauschen würde,

soll er oder sie sich bitte bei mir melden. Ansonsten wird es bei mir leider das YT Wicked Comp...


----------



## scottfreakx (20. März 2013)

das wicked ist sicher kein schlechter ersatz..mal vom viel zu weichen hinterbau abgesehn


----------



## Snakes (20. März 2013)

Also I am thinking a little about Wicked 170 and Torque Gapstar because of the ICB delivery problems...
Both seem good bikes, Canyon has more suited equipment to me, but frame looks a little old it is time that they update it.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (20. März 2013)

Nur wegen der Farbe??


----------



## SCM (20. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Nur wegen der Farbe??



Wegen der trailrakete. ich habe von vornherein gesagt, dass ich keinen Rahmen mit dem Logo kaufe und daran halte ich mich.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

Mach halt einen Aufkleber drauf 

G.


----------



## piilu (21. März 2013)

Nen Flaschenhalter sollte doch reichen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

Oder nicht putzen, die Stelle mit der Rakete dürfte als erstes mit Schlamm bedeckt sein. Alternativ nen Unterrohrschutz aus Carbon laminieren der das mit abdeckt.


----------



## SCM (21. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mach halt einen Aufkleber drauf
> 
> G.


 
Nö, ich war immer gegen das Logo - und jetzt ist es ins Material GESTRAHLT(!) und sieht allein durch die Schriftarten leider aus wie das, was Gravurstände auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt Tassen und Tellern fabrizieren. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, fährt der für das Logo Verantwortliche Raw'n'Chopped, oder...? No comment...

An meiner früheren Einstellung, dass ich kein Rad kaufe, wo das Teil drauf ist, hat sich nix geändert und wenn ich 500 Euro mehr ausgeben muss, um anderswo ein gleichwertiges Bike zu bekommen, ist das eben so. Es mögen dumme Prinzipien sein, aber ich habe welche.  

Aufkleber und Schlamm helfen auch nicht - das ist wie ein Arschgeweih: Man kann es vielleicht überschminken, aber da ist es trotzdem.

Für diesen Kollegen hier in L könnte ich meine Prinzipien allerdings mal 0,1 Sekunden überdenken. Edel, fetzig, anders - die übrigen Kombos sind so 08/15 und werden durch die Rakete 07/14:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (21. März 2013)

SCM schrieb:


> Für diesen Kollegen hier könnte ich meine Prinzipien allerdings mal 0,1 Sekunden überdenken...:




Ähm, hinten anstellen bitte... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## tobsinger (21. März 2013)

SCM schrieb:


> An meiner früheren Einstellung, dass ich kein Rad kaufe, wo das Teil drauf ist, hat sich nix geändert und wenn ich 500 Euro mehr ausgeben muss, um anderswo ein gleichwertiges Bike zu bekommen, ist das eben so. Es mögen dumme Prinzipien sein, aber ich habe welche.
> 
> Aufkleber und Schlamm helfen auch nicht - das ist wie ein Arschgeweih: Man kann es vielleicht überschminken, aber da ist es trotzdem.



für weit weniger als 500 kannst Du dir den Rahmen nachträglich glasperlenstrahlen lassen, wenn die der carver Schriftzug dermaßen stört.


----------



## visionthing (21. März 2013)

Ist dann das Eloxal noch dran?


----------



## SCM (21. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> fÃ¼r weit weniger als 500â¬ kannst Du dir den Rahmen nachtrÃ¤glich glasperlenstrahlen lassen, wenn die der carver Schriftzug dermaÃen stÃ¶rt.


 
ichwillaberrawundnichradonversenderoptikhabenichwillichwillichwill

Oder man lÃ¤sst mir Ã¼ber undurchsichtige KanÃ¤le das grau-grÃ¼ne in L zukommen. Ich kÃ¶nnte tatsÃ¤chlich versuchen, das Arschgeweih zu akzeptieren, weil der Rest Bombe ist. Carver, Kontonummer?


----------



## duc-mo (21. März 2013)

SCM schrieb:


> Wegen der trailrakete. ich habe von vornherein gesagt, dass ich keinen Rahmen mit dem Logo kaufe und daran halte ich mich.



Ist ja echt putzig, wie im Kindergarten.... 

"Ich will aber!!!" *buhu und mit dem Fuß aufgestampft*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. März 2013)

SCM schrieb:


> ichwillaberrawundnichradonversenderoptikhabenichwillichwillichwill



Und warum hast du dann keins bestellt?


----------



## tobsinger (21. März 2013)

eloxal nachträglich zu strahlen ist ein standard verfahren, nennt sich glasperlenverdichten. nur zur info.

ganz ehrlich diese optik diskussion ist so lächerlich in meinen augen. warum habt ihr euch kein RnC gekauft, dann könntet ihr zeigen was ihr so gestalterisch drauf habt und richtigen bikeporno abliefern. 
preislich liegt mein RnC beim ICB 02 im moment


----------



## SCM (21. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und warum hast du dann keins bestellt?


 
Weeeil, ich nicht damit gerechnet habe, dass das ICB02 blau wird UND ne Rakete im Rahmen verewigt hat.  Doppelsupergau, der mich aktuell zu anderen Anbietern treibt...vom Wicked bekomme ich wenigstens den Lack komplett runter...


----------



## Peter Lustig (21. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich diese optik diskussion ist so lächerlich in meinen augen.



 fast schon zum


----------



## tobsinger (21. März 2013)

beizen, glasperlen, ggf. neue eloxieren zahlst Du max.- 250 musst du nicht zu YT laufen und das gleiche ausgeben um den lack wegzubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (21. März 2013)

man, man, man es wird Zeit, dass die Leute hier ihre Räder bekommen und die Sonne anfängt ihre Arbeit zu verrichten.


----------



## Bench (21. März 2013)

Ich find die Trailrakete putzig, würd ich sogar auf mein Kona kleben


----------



## DIP (22. März 2013)

Neues Foto von Steffie Teltschers Teambike:


----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2013)

Weiß und silber finde ich nun irgendwie nicht so schön, das blau dagegen passt.
An Steffie ihrer Stelle würde ich außerdem noch auf ordentlich verlegten und passend gekürzten Züge und Leitungen bestehen...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

Mir wäre es so, ohne die Schatten der anderen Aufnahme, auch zu blass. Obwohl es andererseits dadurch auch ohne Kitschfarben ein wenig weiblich wirkt...


----------



## nino85 (22. März 2013)

es ist halt kein Farbkonzept drin. 

Mit schwarzem Dämpfer (um nicht weiß als zusätzliche Farbe im Rahmenbereich rein zu bringen (auch wenn weiß keine ist, jaja)) und der Blauen X0 wäre wohl eher ein Schuh draus geworden. So sieht es meiner Meinung nach etwas gebastelt aus.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. März 2013)

Gebastelt ja, aber immerhin ist es ein komplettes Rad


----------



## wallacexiv (22. März 2013)

Und es soll ja auch hauptsächlich gut funktionieren.


----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Und es soll ja auch hauptsächlich gut funktionieren.


das denk ich wohl auch. Ich denke den teamfahrern ists herzlichs egal ob der haufen farblich passt oder nicht, das ding muss funktionieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (22. März 2013)

tut es ja sicher auch - aber hübsch ist anders 


Crossmax in schwarz würden dem ganzen auch gut stehen:


----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das denk ich wohl auch. Ich denke den teamfahrern ists herzlichs egal ob der haufen farblich passt oder nicht, das ding muss funktionieren!



Ich glaube ja vieles, das der Steffie Farbkonzepte egal sind aber nicht:
https://www.google.de/search?q=stef...aNtAbWjIG4DA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1064&bih=395


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

Vielleicht hat sie Interesse an einem Decal-Set - natürlich personalisiert...

















Auf dem Oberrohr nun alle Namen, die in der Abstimmung waren, in Reihenfolge ihres Abschneidens!
Die Teile werden digital gedruckt, alle Farben dadurch möglich. Mein Set bestelle ich mir so wie es oben dargestellt ist, nur als Schriftzug am Oberrohr "Hasifischs Trailrakete". Preis checke ich im Laufe des WE.
Druckstrebe ist noch nicht final in den Maßen, da bin ich noch dran.
EDIT und ganz wichtig: www.mtb-news.de steht innen auf der Strebe! Außerdem wird das Design noch geändert, die "Banderole" kommt nach vorn Richtung Sattelrohr.


----------



## nino85 (22. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sie Interesse an einem Decal-Set - natürlich personalisiert...
> 
> Auf dem Oberrohr nun alle Namen, die in der Abstimmung waren, in Reihenfolge ihres Abschneidens!
> Die Teile werden digital gedruckt, alle Farben dadurch möglich. Mein Set bestelle ich mir so wie es oben dargestellt ist, nur als Schriftzug am Oberrohr "Hasifischs Trailrakete". Preis checke ich im Laufe des WE.
> Druckstrebe ist noch nicht final in den Maßen, da bin ich noch dran.



Geil - gibt's das vllt auch für die "normalen" Rahmen, also ohne die Überlappungen?


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Geil - gibt's das vllt auch für die "normalen" Rahmen, also ohne die Überlappungen?



Hi,
das ist leider fast nicht möglich, da die gestrahlten Bereiche recht groß sind. Ich werde mal schauen, ob man kleiner Aufkleber platzieren könnte, ohne das schnieke Design der Serienrahmen zu zertören...


----------



## cubanito (22. März 2013)

Liebe mit wartende ICB Gemeinde...

Ab sofort könnt Ihr alle ICB Bikes und Rahmen im FAHRRAD XXL-FRANZ in Mainz gegen eine Anzahlung vorbestellen. Fragt einfach in der Filliale nach mir, oder besucht uns auf der MTB-Tribüne. Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage haben wir uns zu diesem Schritt entschlossen.


Liebe Grüße 

Chris

.....und das gesammte XXL-Team aus Mainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (22. März 2013)

@Hasifisch: deine decals finde ich ganz gut aber ich glaube nicht das dein unterrohr decal so funktioniert.
hier mal zwei bilder wie das unterrohr geschnittten aussieht parallel zum steuerrohr. 
wie man sieht ist das unterrohr ziemlich flach auf der unterseite. in der abwicklung würde nicht so eine 'V' Form rauskommen. leider lässt sich in SW von importierten Teilen nicht so einfach eine abwicklung machen. Hätte ich das unterrohr als SW Datei, dann könnte man es evtl in Blech umwandeln und abwicklen.


----------



## warp4 (22. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Liebe mit wartende ICB Gemeinde...
> 
> Ab sofort könnt Ihr alle ICB Bikes und Rahmen im FAHRRAD XXL-FRANZ in Mainz gegen eine Anzahlung vorbestellen. Fragt einfach in der Filliale nach mir, oder besucht uns auf der MTB-Tribüne. Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage haben wir uns zu diesem Schritt entschlossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Liebe mit wartende ICB Gemeinde...
> 
> Ab sofort könnt Ihr alle ICB Bikes und Rahmen im FAHRRAD XXL-FRANZ in Mainz gegen eine Anzahlung vorbestellen. Fragt einfach in der Filliale nach mir, oder besucht uns auf der MTB-Tribüne. Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage haben wir uns zu diesem Schritt entschlossen.
> 
> ...



Liebe ICB-Gemeinde,

ich bin seit vorgestern freudiger Inhaber einer verbindlichen Bestellung eines ICB02.

Habe mich aufgrund der wurschtigen Vertriebsorganisation hier zur Direktbestellung bei XXL entschlossen. 

Liebe Grüße 

Haardtfahrer


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Liebe ICB-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin seit vorgestern freudiger Inhaber einer verbindlichen Bestellung eines ICB02.
> 
> ...



Hmmh...wie kann Fahrrad XXL Mainz verbindlich etwas zusagen, bevor es das IBC02 im Carver XXL VersandShop gibt?
Oder heißt verbindlich in dem Fall, das man es verbindlich nehmen muß, aber nicht verbindlich bekommt?
Wie hängen denn da die ganzen Läden untereinander zusammen?
Das würde ja bedeuten, das die Möglichkeit besteht, das es nie im Versandshop auftauchen könnte
Igendwie fehlt mir jetzt da die Logik 

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> @Hasifisch: deine decals finde ich ganz gut aber ich glaube nicht das dein unterrohr decal so funktioniert.
> hier mal zwei bilder wie das unterrohr geschnittten aussieht parallel zum steuerrohr.
> wie man sieht ist das unterrohr ziemlich flach auf der unterseite. in der abwicklung würde nicht so eine 'V' Form rauskommen...



Hi,
besten Dank für die Visualisierung. Was meinst du mit V-Form, ich habe da irgendwie einen kleinen Hänger...


----------



## tobsinger (22. März 2013)

hab das untrrohr nachgezeichnet und parallel zum Steuerrohr geschnitten (wie der abschluss deines unterohr decals) und dann abgewickelt. die abwicklung sieht so aus wi auf dem bild unten. das blaugraue ist meine abwicklung aus SW die ich über dein decal gelegt habe.





Die horizontalen linien in meiner abwicklung (oben) sind die übergänge der drei radien im profil des unterrohrs.


----------



## open-air (22. März 2013)

Hi,
egal!
Was soll die Panikmache?
Erst anfassen dann bestellen. 

Man muss nicht überall der Erste sein. 

Das Bike verspricht viel, ich für meinen Teil will "sehen".

Gruss op


----------



## Sun_dancer (22. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Liebe mit wartende ICB Gemeinde...
> 
> Ab sofort könnt Ihr alle ICB Bikes und Rahmen im FAHRRAD XXL-FRANZ in Mainz gegen eine Anzahlung vorbestellen. Fragt einfach in der Filliale nach mir, oder besucht uns auf der MTB-Tribüne. Aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage haben wir uns zu diesem Schritt entschlossen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Chris,

coole Nummer 
Aber wie schaut es denn bei den anderen XXL-Filialen aus? Sind die komplett unabhängig, oder gibt es da gemeinsame Aktivitäten und die könnten sich auch zu so etwas "hinreißen" lassen?

Gruß Yves


----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2013)

Das gilt im übrigen auch für die Filliale bei Koblenz im Industriegebiet Mülheim-Kährlich. Hab da heute jemand hingeschickt!

achja, die bekommen die bikes wohl aus dem laden in Mainz.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> hab das untrrohr nachgezeichnet und parallel zum Steuerrohr geschnitten (wie der abschluss deines unterohr decals) und dann abgewickelt. die abwicklung sieht so aus wi auf dem bild unten. das blaugraue ist meine abwicklung aus SW die ich über dein decal gelegt habe...
> 
> Die horizontalen linien in meiner abwicklung (oben) sind die übergänge der drei radien im profil des unterrohrs.



Was sicher bedeuten würde, das es bei jedem Radius einen kleinen optischen Versatz nach hinten gibt, meinst du das? Um es etwas auszugleichen, könnte ich das "V" insgesamt etwas nach vorn biegen...
Sind die Abstände auf deiner Zeichnung im Maß? Könntest du mir dann die Abstände geben - wenn das jetzt kein Riesen-Aufwand ist. Also Rohrmitte unten - Anfang Radius 1 - Radius 1 - etc... Also immer die "Länge" auf der Oberfläche. Das wäre eine Wahnsinn Hilfe...

Ach, und an Stefan Stark: ich brauche ein Unterrohr zum Testen. Am besten gleich mit dem ganzen Rest auch dran - in L...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Was sicher bedeuten würde, das es bei jedem Radius einen kleinen optischen Versatz nach hinten gibt, meinst du das? Um es etwas auszugleichen, könnte ich das "V" insgesamt etwas nach vorn biegen...
> Sind die Abstände auf deiner Zeichnung im Maß? Könntest du mir dann die Abstände geben - wenn das jetzt kein Riesen-Aufwand ist. Also Rohrmitte unten - Anfang Radius 1 - Radius 1 - etc... Also immer die "Länge" auf der Oberfläche. Das wäre eine Wahnsinn Hilfe...
> 
> Ach, und an Stefan Stark: ich brauche ein Unterrohr zum Testen. Am besten gleich mit dem ganzen Rest auch dran - in L...



Er hat das Unterrohr entlang der Vorderkante deines Aufklebers geschnitten und dann Abgewickelt, also platt gedrückt. Somit sollte eigentlich die Kante des grauen Teils vom Aufkleber deine Schnittkante werden, um die Optik zu erreichen die du haben willst. So verstehe ich ihn jedenfalls. Hab das letzte mal in der Ausbildung vor ca. 10 Jahren mit Abwicklungen gearbeitet...


----------



## tobsinger (22. März 2013)

ich hab mal die biegeverkürzung angepasst und die halbe abwicklung an der unteren seite angelegt. die kleinen kerben und ecken an der aussenkontur meiner abwicklung sind fehler in solidworks. würde ich an deiner stelle in illustrator einfach nachzeichnen und glätten, dann wirds schon passen.


----------



## tobsinger (22. März 2013)

der lt. animal hat es schön erklärt. nimmst du einfach die untere kontur die stimmt eher als die obere.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ich hab mal die biegeverkürzung angepasst und die halbe abwicklung an der unteren seite angelegt. die kleinen kerben und ecken an der aussenkontur meiner abwicklung sind fehler in solidworks. würde ich an deiner stelle in illustrator einfach nachzeichnen und glätten, dann wirds schon passen.



Perfekt, genau auf so etwas wollte ich hinaus! Allerbesten Dank! Das ist mit Illustrator leichtest Spiel. Muss nur auf den Horizontalen Anker setzen und diese zusammen verschieben.
Kannst du dir vielleicht von Solidworks noch die Maße zwischen den Horizontalen ausspucken lassen?
An der Stelle mache ich dann morgen irgendwann weiter, jetzt kommt erst noch mal ein kleine berufliche Nachtschicht...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...So verstehe ich ihn jedenfalls. Hab das letzte mal in der Ausbildung vor ca. 10 Jahren mit Abwicklungen gearbeitet...



Ich noch nie... 
Deshalb stehe ich da ein wenig auf dem Schlauch, meine Arbeiten zogen sich bisher nur über ebene Flächen...


----------



## cubanito (23. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...wie kann Fahrrad XXL Mainz verbindlich etwas zusagen, bevor es das IBC02 im Carver XXL VersandShop gibt?
> Oder heißt verbindlich in dem Fall, das man es verbindlich nehmen muß, aber nicht verbindlich bekommt?
> Wie hängen denn da die ganzen Läden untereinander zusammen?
> Das würde ja bedeuten, das die Möglichkeit besteht, das es nie im Versandshop auftauchen könnte
> ...


 
Guten Morgen,

wir als Filiale haben natürlich ein gewisses Kontingent an Räder vorbestellt, die wir in den Laden bekommen werden.

Da es in letzter Zeit so viele Anfragen zu dem ICB gab, 
möchten wir dem auch gerrecht werden und alle Glücklich machen.
Sonst sind die Bikes evtl. schnell ausverkauft....

Und um das ganze Steuern zu können, bieten wir das gerne für die User an... 

Liebe Grüße und schönes Wochenende

Cuba / Chris


----------



## cubanito (23. März 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> coole Nummer
> Aber wie schaut es denn bei den anderen XXL-Filialen aus? Sind die komplett unabhängig, oder gibt es da gemeinsame Aktivitäten und die könnten sich auch zu so etwas "hinreißen" lassen?
> ...


 
Moin Yves,

die Filialen sind unabhängig voneinander. Teilweise haben sie aber mehrere zusammengehörende Filialen. 

Wir vom Fahrrad XXL Franz in Mainz bieten das ganze unabhängig an. ich bin mir aber sicher das ihr das auch in allen anderen Filialen vorbestellen könnt, die wissen ja auch was sie für sich bestellt haben.

Schönes We

Cubanito/ Chris


----------



## ALB_rider (23. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Moin Yves,
> 
> die Filialen sind unabhängig voneinander. Teilweise haben sie aber mehrere zusammengehörende Filialen.
> 
> ...


Moin,
Sind Vorbestellungen für Rahmensets auch schon möglich?
Stephan


----------



## Eisbein (23. März 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Moin,
> Sind Vorbestellungen für Rahmensets auch schon möglich?
> Stephan


In Mülheim-Kährlich, bei koblenz: JA!

Allerdings warte ich noch auf die info ob mit dem winkelsteuersatz oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wir als Filiale haben natürlich ein gewisses Kontingent an Räder vorbestellt, die wir in den Laden bekommen werden.
> 
> ...



Ach so, es ist nur eine gewisse Menge an Vorbestellungen bei euch möglich.
Bei euch muß man das Rad selber abholen oder versendet ihr das auch?

G.


----------



## Peter Lustig (23. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wir als Filiale haben natürlich ein gewisses Kontingent an Räder vorbestellt, die wir in den Laden bekommen werden.
> 
> ...





Und wer ist für den Onlineshop zuständigt? --> Ist das Kontingent des Onlineshops das selbe wie das der shops?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (23. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Würde glaub mehr Leute hier interessieren wie das geht




wie heute bekannt wurde haben es einige Leute gemacht wie ich, einfach eins beim XXL geordert.
Ich war heute dort Lieferung ist auf Ende April avisiert

Grüsse


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. März 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> wie heute bekannt wurde haben es einige Leute gemacht wie ich, einfach eins beim XXL geordert.
> Ich war heute dort Lieferung ist auf Ende April avisiert
> 
> Grüsse



Woher haben die diesen mehr als optimistischen Liefertermin
Mit Glück fangen die jetzt erst mit dem Schweißen an, dann müssen die eloxiert werden etc.
Ich rechne ja kaum vor Mitte April mit meiner RnC...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> wie heute bekannt wurde haben es einige Leute gemacht wie ich, einfach eins beim XXL geordert.
> Ich war heute dort Lieferung ist auf Ende April avisiert
> 
> Grüsse



Bei mir gibts keinen XXL Shop
Ende April

G.


----------



## cubanito (23. März 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Moin,
> Sind Vorbestellungen für Rahmensets auch schon möglich?
> Stephan


 
Nabend,

klar kein Problem...

schönes WE

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubanito (23. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach so, es ist nur eine gewisse Menge an Vorbestellungen bei euch möglich.
> Bei euch muß man das Rad selber abholen oder versendet ihr das auch?
> 
> G.


 
Huhu Jörg,

grundsätzlich machst du dir als Geschäft natürlich im Vorfeld Gedanken was du egal von welchem Hersteller pro Saison einkaufst.

Und nach dem jetzt schon so viele Anfragen gekommen sind, haben wir natürlich jetzt noch die Möglichkeit mehr zu bestellen, falls der Andrang so bleibt und um dem entgegen wirken zu können....

Ganz nach dem Motto ICB für alle....  

Grüße aus Mainz..

Chris


----------



## cubanito (23. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Und wer ist für den Onlineshop zuständigt? --> Ist das Kontingent des Onlineshops das selbe wie das der shops?


 
Nabend,

der Onlineshop wird extern betreut, da habe ich leider kein Zugriff drauf...

lg Chris


----------



## visionthing (23. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Woher haben die diesen mehr als optimistischen Liefertermin
> Mit Glück fangen die jetzt erst mit dem Schweißen an, dann müssen die eloxiert werden etc.
> Ich rechne ja kaum vor Mitte April mit meiner RnC...



Ich habe auch vorbestellt und mir wurde Anfang Mai als vorraussichtlicher liefertermin genannt. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## haske (23. März 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> der Onlineshop wird extern betreut, da habe ich leider kein Zugriff drauf...
> 
> lg Chris



@ Stefan Stark:
Ist es möglich bzgl der Onlinevorbestellung nen Update zu bekommen?
Ich würde gerne online kaufen. 

Danke


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. März 2013)

Servus Haske,

hui... die neuen Umstände müssen wir erstmal verarbeiten. Da die Kontingente von den Filialen mit denen des Webshops verknüpft sind, bedarf es da erstmal einer Klärung wie wir die vorbestellten Stückzahlen verwalten können. Irgendwie müssen wir da die Kanäle bündeln...
Wie schon gesagt sind die Filialen weitestgehend unabhängig und das macht die Organisation schwierig.

Liefertermin:
Den ersten drei Kunden, die ihr Serienbike vor Mitte Mai bekommen gebe ich einen Kasten Bier aus  Wie gesagt fällt die Luftfracht für die Komplettbikes aus Kostengründen leider flach...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Peter Lustig (24. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus Haske,
> 
> hui... die neuen Umstände müssen wir erstmal verarbeiten. *Da die Kontingente von den Filialen mit denen des Webshops verknüpft sind, bedarf es da erstmal einer Klärung wie wir die vorbestellten Stückzahlen verwalten können.* Irgendwie müssen wir da die Kanäle bündeln...
> Wie schon gesagt sind die Filialen weitestgehend unabhängig und das macht die Organisation schwierig.
> ...



Das heißt alle schnell in die XXL shops rennen, da sonst am Ende gar keine bikes mehr für den onlineshop übrig sind?


----------



## wallacexiv (24. März 2013)

Super organisiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Das heißt alle schnell in die XXL shops rennen, da sonst am Ende gar keine bikes mehr für den onlineshop übrig sind?



Genau das ist ja auch meine Ansgt....und XXL Shops gibts bei uns meilenweit net

G.


----------



## Apnea (24. März 2013)

Sind die Bikes limitiert? Hab per Suchfunktion keine einwandfreie Info gefunden. Oder woran liegts, daß einige hier Angst haben keins zu bekommen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. März 2013)

Die sind nicht limitiert, aber alle wollen sofort eins haben und haben dementsprechend Sorge nicht gleich mit der ersten Charge bedient werden zu können.

Oder glaubt hier jemand wirklich dass Carver keine nachproduzieren lässt wenn die erste Charge (von der hier keiner weiß wie groß sie ausfällt) tatsächlich so schnell vergriffen ist wie hier viel prophezeien?

Wie gut haben's da doch wir Individualisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## open-air (24. März 2013)

Dann gibt es halt doch was anderes, schade.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. März 2013)

open-air schrieb:


> Dann gibt es halt doch was anderes, schade.



Es ist doch noch gar nicht raus was im Onlineshop verfügbar sein wird und was nicht. Und wieviel Bikes die erste Lieferung enthalten wird. Warum wird hier so schwarz gemalt, weil sich die Lieferung verzögert


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Liefertermin:
> Den ersten drei Kunden, die ihr Serienbike vor Mitte Mai bekommen gebe ich einen Kasten Bier aus  Wie gesagt fällt die Luftfracht für die Komplettbikes aus Kostengründen leider flach...
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Was heißt das jetzt genau? Frühestens Mitte Mai oder noch später?


----------



## SCM (24. März 2013)

Mal gucken ob ich mein TYEE in Neon früher habe.


----------



## mw.dd (24. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was heißt das jetzt genau? Frühestens Mitte Mai oder noch später?



So wie es da steht: Nicht vor Mitte Mai, vielleicht auch später. Aber seht es doch mal positiv: Nach den Produktzyklen der Radhersteller sind das dann quasi schon 2014er Modelle


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was heißt das jetzt genau? Frühestens Mitte Mai oder noch später?



Dir dürfte das doch eh egal sein, du bist doch schon trainiert im Warten
Werden schon irgendwann kommen, Hauptsache es ist noch eins übrig

G.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dir dürfte das doch eh egal sein, du bist doch schon trainiert im Warten
> Werden schon irgendwann kommen, Hauptsache es ist noch eins übrig
> 
> G.



Deshalb bin ich ja misstrauisch. Ich kaufs mir ja auch erst falls mir das Votec nicht zusagt aber ich berate gerade einen Kumpel und der scharrt halt auch mit den Hufen und Juni wär zu knapp.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich ja misstrauisch. Ich kaufs mir ja auch erst falls mir das Votec nicht zusagt aber ich berate gerade einen Kumpel und der scharrt halt auch mit den Hufen.



Ja so einen Kumpel hab ich auch und der ist genau auf dieses Rad angewiesen

G.


----------



## freetourer (24. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Oder glaubt hier jemand wirklich dass Carver keine nachproduzieren lässt wenn die erste Charge (von der hier keiner weiß wie groß sie ausfällt) tatsächlich so schnell vergriffen ist wie hier viel prophezeien?
> 
> ......



Die Frage wäre dann aber, ob der Rahmenhersteller kurzfristig Kapazitäten für die Produktion hat.

Ich tippe, dass wenn eine weitere Charge gebraucht wird diese nicht vor September / Oktober hier wäre - also in dem Fall zu spät, weil dann ja quasi Auslaufbike und Eurobike-Zeit und die Saison eh für die meisten fast rum.

Die Händler möchten dann wohl kaum noch das Risiko in Kauf nehmen ein Quasi - Auslaufmodell in den Laden zu stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (24. März 2013)

Kirsten71 schrieb:


> interessant alles über dieses Rad zu lesen.
> 
> Aber auch total langweiliges einheitsbike



Hört,hört....


----------



## tobsinger (24. März 2013)

Kirsten71 schrieb:


> interessant alles über dieses Rad zu lesen.
> 
> Aber auch total langweiliges einheitsbike



zeig mir mal ein funktionierendes horstlink enduro was kein 'langweiliges einheitsbike' ist. 

ich will gar nicht sarkastisch sein, aber ich glaube einfach nicht, dass in einem sport in dem seit zig jahren an hinterbaukinematiken geschraubt wird, plötzlich die eierlegendewollmilchsau-revolution dasteht, dia alles dagewesene in den schatten stellt. und rein optisch sucht  die elox-poliert-gestrahlt-optik erst mal seines gleichen in der bikewelt. das gibts nur bei kleinen schmieden, wenn überhaupt, bei den großen kannst du da lange warten. 

wobei bei deinem überaus fundierten und konstruktiven Post weiss man eigentlich nicht in wie fern Du das überhaupt meinst. kinemaitk, ausstattungung, optik, gesamtkonzept, namensgebung...

edith, um das zu komplettieren: ich bin heute morgen mit nem freund und seinem neuen bike unterwegs gewesen: alu hardtail mit rohloff nabe. ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so einheitsbrei. aber will ich das haben? Als One and Only Bike sicher nicht.


----------



## Bench (25. März 2013)

Ich glaube, irgendwann hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass außer den RnC Rahmen alle Serienrahmen zuerst als Komplettbikes aufgebaut und verkauft werden, und Rahmensets erst später kommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. März 2013)

Bench schrieb:


> Ich glaube, irgendwann hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass außer den RnC Rahmen alle Serienrahmen zuerst als Komplettbikes aufgebaut und verkauft werden, und Rahmensets erst später kommen.



Ging es da nicht um die Winkelsteuersätze? Die sollen auf jeden Fall erst in die Komplettbikes.
Aber ob das jetzt mit der Lieferzeit derRahmenkits auch so ist bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## haske (25. März 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Bildern der Komplettbikes? Würde sehr gern mal das 02er komplett aufgebaut sehen.


----------



## Peter Lustig (25. März 2013)

haske schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Bildern der Komplettbikes? Würde sehr gern mal das 02er komplett aufgebaut sehen.



Würde auf morgen oder übermorgen tippen, die waren doch bis gestern auf der Messe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2013)

Ui, die 1000er Marke geknackt

G.


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. März 2013)

Kirsten71 schrieb:


> Der gemeinschaft!!!!!!!!!!
> klar bekommst du die rahmen früher----weil DU Wally bist!
> wenn nun jede neue nutzerin von dir als ´´troll´abgetan wird, nur weil du ihre meinung nicht teilst........arme welt.
> Mir gefällt das Rad immer noch nicht!!!!!!!!!und ich bleibe dabei--kein schönes rad



Ist ja ein super Einstieg ins Forum.
Meldet sich hier an und labert nur gequirlte Kacke.

Was soll das, bzw. was hat das für einen Sinn?
Nur um mitzuteilen, dass dir das Rad nicht gefällt?
Dafür wäre mir die Zeit zu schade.

Und ja... andere haben hier konstruktivere Beiträge geleistet!
Mach erstmal Hausaufgaben und geh woanders spielen...


----------



## foreigner (25. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> zeig mir mal ein funktionierendes horstlink enduro was kein 'langweiliges einheitsbike' ist.



Bleibt noch hinzu zu fügen: horstlink viergelenker - das immer noch beste System, wenn ein Bike auch Strecke machen, bzw. bergauf  fahren soll.
Aber ein Rad als Einheitsbrei abzutun, nur weil das grundsätzliche System ein bekanntes ist, zeugt nicht gerade von großer Ahnung über die Materie.

Ich brauch den sonst hier anwesenden ja nicht zu erklären, dass es das ICB in Sachen Federweg, Geometrie, Design, Austattung und Preis eine deutliche Alleinstellung dieses Jahr hat.
Mir konnte noch keiner einen wirklich ernsthaften Konkurrenten zeigen.

Ich sehe gerade, die "Userin" wurde eh entfernt. 
Danke!


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, die "Userin" wurde eh entfernt.
> Danke!



Jo... deswegen auch wieder unter 1000 Beiträgen.
Und ja... auch Danke!!!


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich brauch den sonst hier anwesenden ja nicht zu erklären, dass es das ICB in
> Sachen Federweg, Geometrie, Design, Austattung und Preis eine deutliche Alleinstellung
> dieses Jahr hat.
> Mir konnte noch keiner einen wirklich ernsthaften Konkurrenten zeigen.



Federweg und Geo sind sehr sehr ähnlich mit der Fanes 
Klar, dass ICB gibts für nen Tausender weniger, ändert aber nix daran, dass 
man das ICB mit ein wenig Böswilligkeit als günstige Schwester der Fanes betiteln 
_kann_.
Der Preis ist natürlich unschlagbar, selbst für 2012 wäre er noch sehr gut.


----------



## Peter Lustig (26. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: Wann gibts wieder Infos ? Die Kohlen auf denen wir hier sitzen sind soooo heiß


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

Leg noch ein paar Kartoffeln rein, dann ists warten net so langweilig

G.


----------



## -Wally- (26. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Federweg und Geo sind sehr sehr ähnlich mit der Fanes
> Klar, dass ICB gibts für nen Tausender weniger, ändert aber nix daran, dass
> man das ICB mit ein wenig Böswilligkeit als günstige Schwester der Fanes betiteln
> _kann_.
> Der Preis ist natürlich unschlagbar, selbst für 2012 wäre er noch sehr gut.



Das Fanes find ich schon recht klasse, auch wenn mir die größeren Rahmengrößen optisch nicht so wirklich gefallen, (wobei ich da beim ICB auch noch hin und her gerissen bin), grundsätzlich begeistert mich das ICB aber doch deutlich mehr, allein durch die vielen Möglichkeiten die man damit hat, hab glaub ich schonmal auf Nuts Tabelle dazu verwiesen, aber die zeigt eben schön auf, was alles geht, daher gucke ich selbst auch immer wieder gerne mal rein:







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2013)

Wirds ne Freigabe für längere und kürzere Dämpfer als Standart geben? Bezweifel ich mal ganz stark 

Die Variabilität ist mir herzlich Wurst, welchen Sinn macht es denn in deinen Augen den Rahmen 
mit ner 130er Gabel aufzubauen, dafür ist der an sich zu schwer. Und wenn ich ne Totem 
Coil fahren will gibts Rahmen die mehr wegstecken


----------



## duc-mo (26. März 2013)

Vor allem kommt das Tretlager bei 120mm am Heck extrem tief... Ich würde nicht versuchen das Bike soweit zu verändern. Der Bereich von 150-170mm ist doch schon größer als bei den allermeisten Bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (26. März 2013)

Das Tretlager geht doch noch, das 12er Stereo liegt noch deutlich tiefer und ist einfach geil 
zu fahren, musst halt mit der Kurbel aufpassen 

335mm Tretlagerhöhe mit 216er Dämpfer stimmt doch, oder?

Mir erschliesst sich nur der Sinn eines 130/120mm Bikes mit 3,2 Kilo Rahmen nicht, oder warum 
man ein 170mm Bike unbedingt extrem in seinen Möglichkeiten beschneiden muss.

Gibts auch Übersetzungsverhältnisse zu den kürzeren Dämpfern, oder wird dir Karre dann 
ohne Spezialtune unfahrbar?


----------



## Paramedicus (26. März 2013)

Bin grad in Dresden bei XXL und die haben hier für ingesamt alle ostdeutschen filialen 6! Ibcs bestellt. 2xibc1, 2xibc2 und 2x ibc3. In M und in L !

WTF??????


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Bin grad in Dresden bei XXL und die haben hier für ingesamt alle ostdeutschen filialen 6! Ibcs bestellt. 2xibc1, 2xibc2 und 2x ibc3. In M und in L !
> 
> WTF??????



Die gehen wohl irgendwie nicht davon aus dass sich das gut verkaufen lässt 
Probefahrten gibts dann auch nur für die eher normal gewachsenen...


----------



## warp4 (26. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die gehen wohl irgendwie nicht davon aus dass sich das gut verkaufen lässt
> Probefahrten gibts dann auch nur für die eher normal gewachsenen...



Je länger ich mir das Trauerspiel anschaue, umso mehr habe ich das Gefühl, hier versemmelt jemand eine große Chance...



Gruß Uwe


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Bin grad in Dresden bei XXL und die haben hier für ingesamt alle ostdeutschen filialen 6! Ibcs bestellt. 2xibc1, 2xibc2 und 2x ibc3. In M und in L !
> 
> WTF??????



Warum ziehst Du denn jetzt die World Taekwondo Federation da mit rein? Kriegen die etwa welche vorab?


----------



## doriuscrow (26. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Bin grad in Dresden bei XXL und die haben hier für ingesamt alle ostdeutschen filialen 6! Ibcs bestellt. 2xibc1, 2xibc2 und 2x ibc3. In M und in L !
> 
> WTF??????


Was hattest du denn erwartet? 
Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, im Mai mal zu XXL in Chemnitz zu gehen und mich dort mal richtig in Sachen Enduro beraten zu lassen ... aber so gemein will ich dann doch nicht sein. Nicht dass einer der betagteren Mitarbeiter noch ins Schwitzen kommt 

Reimar


----------



## Paramedicus (26. März 2013)

Also, ich hab grad mit einem der XXL Oberstersten telefoniert und er organisiert ensprechende größe. 
Absolut netter und kompetenter mann.Allerdings erhalten auch diese nur magere infos.
Ihm wurde übrigens gesagt,der rahmen falle GROß aus,daher bestellte er nur die kleinen. Kapier ich nich.


----------



## Peter Lustig (26. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Also, ich hab grad mit einem der XXL Oberstersten telefoniert und er organisiert *ensprechende größe*.
> Absolut netter und kompetenter mann.Allerdings erhalten auch diese nur magere infos.
> Ihm wurde übrigens gesagt,der rahmen falle GROß aus,daher bestellte er nur die kleinen. Kapier ich nich.



Meinst du entsprechend große Mengen? Dafür ists halt jetzt zu spät, sofern die nicht schon vor einer Weile geordert wurden...


----------



## Paramedicus (26. März 2013)

Nee,eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (26. März 2013)

ich habe gestern mit XXL-Shop Esslingen telefoniert.
Diese haben nur 2xICB2 und 1xICB3 bestellt.
Der Verkäufer hat mir erzählt, dass die Order kam, nicht so viele ICB`s zu bestellen.

Jetzt hat er aber erkannt, dass dies ein großer Fehler war.
Da schon einige Leute vor Bekanntgabe des Bikes angerufen haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. März 2013)

Hat er auch gesagt wer der Volldepp war der diese Order raus gegeben hat?


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2013)

Der BWLer der in der Einkaufsabteilung sitzt und nicht über seine Bücher hinausdenken kann


----------



## janifabi (26. März 2013)

ne, kann ja nur von XXL kommen.
Von Carver sicher net.


----------



## Kharne (26. März 2013)

Schädel anschmeissen vorm posten...


----------



## s4shhh (26. März 2013)

Ich vermute eher, dass sich dort in den Filialen niemand wirklich ein Bild davon gemacht hat bzw. einfach kein richtiges Marketing betrieben wurde für das ICB.
Daher wurde dann eher zurückhaltend mal eine Hand voll "Internetbikes" geordert....

Der Internethype wurde halt nur sehr wenig ins Ladengeschäft getragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (26. März 2013)

Ich sag ja, da sitzen ein paar BWLer die nicht genug Vorstellungskraft haben und denen der 
Mut fehlt mal was neues zu machen.
Deswegen wurde von Anfang an keine Werbung gemacht, das hätte ja Geld gekostet, und 
es wurden auch nur ne Hand voll Räder bestellt, wenn die dumm in der Filiale rumstehen 
kosten die ja auch Geld.


----------



## Sun_dancer (26. März 2013)

Schätze mal, die XXL-Läden bekommen maximal genauso viel Info wie wir von den Carver-PM's
Da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die nix wissen und einfach mal auf Verdacht vorsichtig so ein paar neumodische Internet-Enduro-Fahrräder vorbestellen.

Ich finds auch etwas traurig, dass das hier betriebene Marketing seitens Carver mehr oder weniger "nicht existent" ist.

Bin mal gespannt, wieviele dann noch im Carver-Onlineshop verfügbar sind (nachdem die Filialen am zweiten Tag nicht mal mehr Bikes zum Probefahren haben).

Mann... was bin ich froh noch ein Raw'n Chopped ergattert zu haben 

Gruß Yves


----------



## doriuscrow (26. März 2013)

Wenn vorn ein Körbchen dran wäre - dann würde XXL sicher gleich ne ganze Ladung ordern ... ich zweifle stark daran, dass die der richtige Vertriebspartner sind!

MfG, Reimar


----------



## razorjack (27. März 2013)

Hello.
Do you know how long does it take to get a frame now? (if i buy/book it now)


----------



## Bench (27. März 2013)

Ich denke, die Fillialen, die 1-3 Carver Drift pro Jahr verkauft haben, wollten dann nicht was mit noch mehr FW und für die härtere Gangart als Ladenhüter bestellen.


----------



## mw.dd (27. März 2013)

Ich weiÃ nicht, wer von Euch schon mal in einer XXL-Filiale war. Die Bezeichnung "FachhÃ¤ndler" ist sicher nicht richtig, "Fahrradsupermarkt/-Discounter" trifft es eher.

Das GeschÃ¤ft wird mit AlltagsrÃ¤dern im Preisbereich unter 500â¬ gemacht, Mountainbike kommt nur am Rande vor. Das da jetzt die Bestelleuphorie der selbstÃ¤ndig handelnden Filialen fÃ¼r ein (aus deren Sicht) hochpreisiges Mountainbike nicht so groÃ ist, sollte nicht verwundern. Der Standort Mainz scheint eine Ausnahme...

Aber so  bleiben wenigstens genug RÃ¤der fÃ¼r den Onlineshop. Liefert der nicht Zwecks auspacken und aufbauen an die Filialen? Wenn es dann nicht passt, geht das Rad eben zurÃ¼ck...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. März 2013)

Muss Carver wohl doch noch nen Probefahr-Roadtrip starten, unterstützt vom IBC. So wie es ja acuh schon zweimal den Dirtpark Roadtrip gab.

 @nuts:
Wär das nicht mal ne Idee?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. März 2013)

Nachdem ich in unserem XXL (Ludwigshafen) einmal in der Not eine Kette montieren lassen musste (ja, ich hatte meinen Kettennieter abgebrochen, war aber ein Materialfehler, hat Shimano zugegeben usw....  , ich wollte aber dringend fahren und hatte keine Zeit mehr zum Treffpunkt zu kommen, blablabla) und mir da 5 (in Worten: fünf) Kettenglieder zuviel dringelassen wurden, muss ich jetzt mal ein gutes Wort für XXL einlegen:

Der Verkauf von MTB ist dort kein Mindergeschäft mehr. Die Beratung ist gut und die Jungs, die dort arbeiten, fahren selbst. Da gilt es Vorurteile abzulegen und eigene Erfahrungen zu machen! 

In LU werden die Räder dringend erwartet. Wieviele die bestellt haben, weiß ich nicht, aber das erste in Größe M ist für mich! 

In der Entwicklungsphase hatte Basti (oder ein anderer?) mal was über die Stückzahlen von "speziellen" Räder erzählt, die seien weltweit im Hunderterbereich. Hab das jetzt aber nicht gefunden, vllt kann einer der Herren Studenten oder Schichtarbeiter mal schauen, was die da für Zahlen angesetzt hatten?


----------



## DIP (27. März 2013)

Schon mal dran gedacht das die XXL-Läden evtl. deshalb nur so wenige Bikes bestellen damit Carver sicherstellen kann das genügend Bikes im Webshop mitte Mai für die IBC-Community verfügbar sind?


----------



## P3 Killa (27. März 2013)

Klingt ja im moment so als ob man garnicht drum herum kommt sich was anderes zu holen wenn es echt nicht mehr Räder geben soll...

Wenn auch ein wenig offtopic:

Zu Den Fahrrad XXL Stores, habe in den letzten beiden Wochen mehr als schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.
Habe über den Online Shop ein Carver Pure gekauft, gekommen ist ein Rad mit Kratzern in den Standrohren, Verkratzem Gabel Casting, jede menge Lackplatzer und Kratzer im Rahmen und noch paar anderen dingen... Schaltung war auch nicht eingestellt, aber ein großer Zettel das das Rad persönlich überprüft und eingestellt wurde. 

Wurde auch schnell geholfen und ein neues geschickt, das hat jetzt zumindest keine technischen Mängel mehr aber wieder Kratzer...
So stell ICH mir das nicht vor wenn ich ein neues Bike kaufe.

Der Endverbraucher der nicht weis wie das hinter den Kulissen läuft sagt sicher nicht Fahrrad XXL is schlecht, da kommt eher ich hab mir ein Carver gekauft und das war nicht so toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## razorjack (27. März 2013)

Do you know what is the waiting time for Carver ICB frame now ?


----------



## kandyman (27. März 2013)

razorjack schrieb:


> Do you know what is the waiting time for Carver ICB frame now ?



I wouldn't expect it before end of May. There have been no exact dates however.


----------



## foreigner (27. März 2013)

Also, der erste XXL Laden in dem ich je war, ist kürzlich Mainz gewesen und da war ich dann doch eher positiv überrascht. Da wurde nach dem ich irgendwen (auch der wusste, was das ICB ist) im Markt in der Cityrad-abteilung angesprochen habe, schnell (obwohl viel los war) an jemanden mit Ahnung von MTB´s weiter vermittelt, der durchaus kompetent schien und wie er erwähnte selbst an einem ICB interessiet ist. Der reichte mich nochmal an einen ebenfalls kompetenten Herren weiter, der dann meine eigentlichen Absichten ausführte. Was das war? Naja, dreimal dürft ihr raten. Hab mir halt gedacht, wer zu erst kommt, malt zu erst. Bzw. fährt vielleicht zuerst ICB.

Also, über den Laden kann ich von dieser kurzen Erfahrung nicht´s Negatives sagen. Auch war ich überrascht von der recht hohen Anzahl an hochwertigen und teuren Räder in der MTB-Abteilung. Hatte ich so nicht erwartet.

PS: ich nehme jetzt definitiv ein m Rad mit meinen 1,79m. Ich mag halt kleine Räder und will ne wendige Trail-Lenkrakete und keinen Trail-Panzer.


----------



## Lindwurm (27. März 2013)

Kann dir da nur recht geben. War auch in Mainz und habe bestellt.Nach dem Umbau ist das ne runde Sache in der MTB Abteilung.
Und Ahnung haben die auch.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## nino85 (27. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> ich habe gestern mit XXL-Shop Esslingen telefoniert.
> Diese haben nur 2xICB2 und 1xICB3 bestellt.
> Der Verkäufer hat mir erzählt, dass die Order kam, nicht so viele ICB`s zu bestellen.
> 
> ...



Hervorragend - sowas hatte ich befürchtet. Ich hab vor 6 Wochen auch mal ne Mail hingeschrieben, wann Sie eins bekommen.
Dass aber nur drei Stück bestellt werden (hat er was von den Größen gesagt?) - und dazu noch kein ICB 1, finde ich schon hart.


----------



## p00nage (27. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hervorragend - sowas hatte ich befürchtet. Ich hab vor 6 Wochen auch mal ne Mail hingeschrieben, wann Sie eins bekommen.
> Dass aber nur drei Stück bestellt werden (hat er was von den Größen gesagt?) - und dazu noch kein ICB 1, finde ich schon hart.



Wahrscheinlich M / L, halt die Standartgrößen ;-)


----------



## nino85 (27. März 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich M / L, halt die Standartgrößen ;-)



befürchte ich auch - ich bin mit meinen 1,90 aber wohl eher die xl-Fraktion.

deswegen hatte ich schon drauf gehofft, dass die vllt. auch ne andere Größe bestellen. Vor allem, da das Bike ja schon etwas kleiner ausfällt.

Normalerweise müsste ich ja zur Not gem. Fernabsatzgesetz die Möglichkeit haben, ein XL-Bike zu bestellen und innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückzuschicken wenn es nicht passt, oder?

Oder ist das was anderes, weil der Onlineshop an die Läden liefert?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Um hier mal die Spekulationen einzudämmen, wäre es möglich die bestellten Stückzahlen zu veröffentlichen, oder zumindest eine grobe Hausnummer zu nennen und wie viele davon von den XXL-Filialen vorbestellt wurden? 

Hier wachsen schon wieder Spekulationen und Panik in den Himmel, da wären ein paar Fakten wohl mal hilfreich.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (27. März 2013)

Moin,

eine kleine Info fÃ¼r alle Interessenten des ICB aus dem Norden,

hab heute mal bei Fahrrad-XXL MARCKS in Hamburg-Bergedorf wegen des ICB nachgefragt, der nette Herr musste zwar erst einmal eine Denkminute einlegen um sich dann zu erinnern das da doch was war*





*Er hat dann ins System geschaut und meinte das die RÃ¤der laut dessen eigentlich schon da seien mÃ¼ssten... und der neue Termin liegt irgendwo im April.

Sie haben alle drei ICB's bestellt:

ICB01 in allen RahmengrÃ¶Ãen
ICB02 in 50cm 3x
ICB03 in 53cm 3x

mÃ¶chte mich aber nich darauf festnageln lassen da ich es mir nicht aufgeschrieben habe und mir nicht 100% sicher bin das das seine genauen Worte waren* *
Zum Thema Vorbestellung kann ich leider nichts sagen, hab ich vergessen zu Fragen und zu dem Rahmenkits wusste er noch garnichts.

man kÃ¶nnte denken die rechnen auch nicht wirklich damit das sie viele verkaufen werden und schon gar nicht das jemand eins fÃ¼r mehr als 1800â¬ und dann noch in ausgefallenen RahmengrÃ¶Ãe kaufen mÃ¶chte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °°KloiZ°° (27. März 2013)

Ich finde es schade das viele XXL Filialen jetzt schon Anzahlungen annehmen und dann (so scheint es zumindest bisher) alle ICB's schneller vergriffen sind als man schauen kann.
Da ich aus dem Süden komme wäre die nächste Filiale in Esslingen gewesen, dort teilte man mir aber am Telefon mit das die paar Räder die dort bestellt wurden, schon reserviert sind.
Somit bleibt meine letzte Hoffnung >> der Online Shop. Ich hoffe dieser sitzt am längeren Hebel und man hat dort noch eine Chance auf ein Bike (das ja von der INTERNET Community) geschaffen wurde  Wäre ja schade drum, wenn alle die das Spektakel hier verfolgen und heiß auf das geile Bike sind, am Ende leer ausgehen, weil die XXL Filialen zuerst die Bikes bekommen und die erst nachträglich in den Onlineshop gestellt werden...

Klar ist auch das es hier teilweise eine Panikmache ist und man kommt sich vor wie einer der Apfeljünger die vor dem Store kampieren um noch ein Bike zu ergattern.

Aber ich hoffe immer noch das es bald Bilder der fertigen Bikes gibt und eine klare Aussage, das man auch eine faire Chance auf das Bike hat wenn man eben keine XXL-Filiale ums Eck hat und bequem Online bestellen kann.

Ich persönlich habe momentan noch ein Bike mit dem ich fahren kann und habe keinen Zeitdruck das ich bis spätestens Ende Mai einen neuen Bock brauche. Aber es wäre schade wenn man das Projekt so lange fiebernd mitverfolgt und dann sich im Sommer doch eine Alternative suchen muss...


----------



## foreigner (28. März 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig weiß, geht die Auslieferung doch eh über die XXL Filialen, da es kein Zentrallager gibt. Daher ist´s mir egal ob die mich anrufen, ich ein paar Kilometer fahre und das Ding am Abend in Mainz abhole, oder 2 Tage später der Postmann klingelt. Ich habe bestellt, da meine Hoffnung war, dass Leute die das Ding früher bestellt haben, auch zuerst ihre Räder bekommen, zumindest falls in der ersten Fuhre nicht genügend für alle kommen. (Das wäre nur Fair.)
Die Leute, die das Ding jetzt schon in den Filialen bestellt haben, sind auch garantiert Leute, die hier in irgendeiner Weise mitgearbeitet haben. In den XXL Läden steht nämlich kein Schild "Das IBC super-Bike hier vorbestellen". Die, die es bestellt haben, wissen warum.

Carver hätte der ganzen Miesere vorbeugen können, machen sie aber nicht.
Man hätte das Bike schon vor 3 Monaten im Onlineshop vorbestellbar machen müssen. Dann wüsste man wie viele man braucht, könnte alle Fertigen und her schaffen und alle bekommen ihr Bike.
Verstehe nicht weshalb man das nicht gemacht hat.
So wie es jetzt ist, wäre es die Fairste Variante erstmal die Kunden zu versorgen (der Reihen nach, wie bestellt wurde) und dann, was übrig bleibt, die XXL Filalen.


----------



## piilu (28. März 2013)

Am ende kommts so wie beim Iphone, dass die Kunden nen paar Tage vom XXL Geschäft campen müssen um ein ICB abzubekommen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig weiß, geht die Auslieferung doch eh über die XXL Filialen, da es kein Zentrallager gibt. Daher ist´s mir egal ob die mich anrufen, ich ein paar Kilometer fahre und das Ding am Abend in Mainz abhole, oder 2 Tage später der Postmann klingelt. Ich habe bestellt, da meine Hoffnung war, dass Leute die das Ding früher bestellt haben, auch zuerst ihre Räder bekommen, zumindest falls in der ersten Fuhre nicht genügend für alle kommen. (Das wäre nur Fair.)
> Die Leute, die das Ding jetzt schon in den Filialen bestellt haben, sind auch garantiert Leute, die hier in irgendeiner Weise mitgearbeitet haben. In den XXL Läden steht nämlich kein Schild "Das IBC super-Bike hier vorbestellen". Die, die es bestellt haben, wissen warum.
> 
> Carver hätte der ganzen Miesere vorbeugen können, machen sie aber nicht.
> ...



 Sehe ich genauso! Nachdem mein Betteln nach Bestellung oder zumindest Sicherung der Bestellbarkeit für User hier seit November nicht einmal ein geringes Echo erfahren hat, habe ich den für mich sichersten Weg gewählt und direkt bei XXL bestellt. 

Ist mir völlig unbegreiflich, wieso das Carver-Marketing das nicht ansatzweise auf die Reihe bekommen hat und auch weiterhin nicht in eine akzeptabele Richtung bringt. Da fallen mir die Redenwendungen vom "Zum Jagen tragen" und "gegen die Wand fahren" ein.

Ich freu mich aber schon auf mein ICB!


----------



## aynis82 (28. März 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Am ende kommts so wie beim Iphone, dass die Kunden nen paar Tage vom XXL Geschäft campen müssen um ein ICB abzubekommen


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (28. März 2013)

Klar, sollte es nach dem Prinzip gehen first-come first-serve gehen, das sollte ja selbstverständlich sein! Aber ich finde es schade von Carver das es nicht mal eine kleine Anmerkung gibt, ob das Bike vor Verkauf in den XXL-Filialen in den Onlineshop geht und man dort dann auch eine Chance auf das ICB hat. Ich denke ich bin hier nicht der einzige aus dem süddeutschen Raum der den Bock will und einfach nicht die Möglichkeit hat in einer XXL Filiale vor zu bestellen... Hierzu wären Infos von Seiten Carver wirklich angebracht.
Es gibt ja meines Wissens ja noch nicht mal Angaben wie viele Bikes momentan produziert werden und wie viel Stk. in der ersten Fuhre sind.
Ich mein wenn jede XXL-Filiale im Durchschnitt 10 Bikes bestellt dann sind das bei 16 Filialen 160 Bikes... 
Ich kenne mich leider bei der Fahrradproduktion nicht aus und weiß nicht wie viele Bikes da am Tag gefertigt werden aber ich hoffe einfach mal es sind mehr als ein paar  und wir bekommen alle Online sowie in den Filialen ausreichend ICB's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lustig (28. März 2013)

Im XXL in Ludwigshafen ist auch schon alles was sie bestellt haben reserviert... 
Neue Infos wären echt gut! So langsam heißts dann wohl doch nach Alternativen umschauen?


----------



## wallacexiv (28. März 2013)

Hähä war schneller:











Den Rest darf Stefan posten!


----------



## Peter Lustig (28. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hähä war schneller:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1337878



 ich will keine Alternative


----------



## foreigner (28. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hähä war schneller:


 

Her damit !!!

Müsste ja m sein, schaut sehr fein so aus. Bei den Serienbikes lässt man aber 1, 2 Spacer mehr drin oder. Ich steh nicht auf so tief. (und der Lenker gehört mal ordenlich montiert, also so ca. 30° hoch gedreht; genauso die Kettenführung). Das Rot noch aus den Laufrädern weg und gut ist´s. 
Es kommen doch schwarze oder?

Achso, Gewicht?


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2013)

Ein dunkleres Blau wäre mir lieber gewesen.

Aber ist halt jetzt so.

bin mla gespannt ob ich eins bekomme...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_:
> 
> Um hier mal die Spekulationen einzudämmen, wäre es möglich die bestellten Stückzahlen zu veröffentlichen, oder zumindest eine grobe Hausnummer zu nennen und wie viele davon von den XXL-Filialen vorbestellt wurden?
> 
> Hier wachsen schon wieder Spekulationen und Panik in den Himmel, da wären ein paar Fakten wohl mal hilfreich.



Hi Lt.Animal,

kann/darf/will euch leider keine Stückzahlen geben, aber das was bereits an Information durchgesickert ist, dürfte euch allen ja eine Vorstellung geben...
Habe mich ja schon vor einer Weile etwas unbegeistert gezeigt, was die bestellten Mengen betrifft. Wer nicht will der hat schon... wir von Carver können den XXL-Filialen keine Vorschriften zu den Bestellmengen machen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## warp4 (28. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ein dunkleres Blau wäre mir lieber gewesen.
> 
> Aber ist halt jetzt so.
> 
> bin mla gespannt ob ich eins bekomme...



Deswegen habe ich mich damals noch auf den letzten Drücker für R'n'C entschieden...das Blau ist mir einfach zu hell 

Trotzdem schön, dass es mal wieder was Neues gibt..weiter so 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Carver hätte der ganzen Miesere vorbeugen können, machen sie aber nicht.*
> Man hätte das Bike schon vor 3 Monaten im Onlineshop vorbestellbar machen müssen. Dann wüsste man wie viele man braucht, könnte alle Fertigen und her schaffen und alle bekommen ihr Bike.
> ...



Leider liegt die Entscheidung zur Vorbestellung nicht bei uns alleine... wobei ich insofern froh bin... stellt euch vor wir hätten das Bike ab Januar zur Bestellung frei gegeben und wären dann mit den ganzen Verspätungen daher gekommen. Das wäre dann doch eher suboptimal gewesen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Peter Lustig (28. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Lt.Animal,
> 
> kann/darf/will euch leider keine Stückzahlen geben, aber das was bereits an Information durchgesickert ist, dürfte euch allen ja eine Vorstellung geben...
> Habe mich ja schon vor einer Weile etwas unbegeistert gezeigt, was die bestellten Mengen betrifft. Wer nicht will der hat schon... wir von Carver können den XXL-Filialen keine Vorschriften zu den Bestellmengen machen
> ...



Du nimmst grade etwas die letzte Hoffnung  gibts den noch Räder für den onlineshop und ab wann gibts da ne Freigabe?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2013)

sooooo, muss jetzt noch n bissl schrauben... sonst wirds nix mit den anderen Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Du nimmst grade etwas die letzte Hoffnung  gibts den noch Räder für den onlineshop und ab wann gibts da ne Freigabe?



Ich kann es überhaupt nicht einschätzen... wenn sich jetzt nur 30 IBCler verrückt machen und sich der Rest der Welt nicht für das Bike interessiert, dann haben wir keine Probleme.
Wenn wir ein, zwei gute Zeitschriftentests bekommen, dann wirds aber bestimmt eng...


----------



## f4lkon (28. März 2013)

Und jetzt lasst den Mann in ruhe schrauben


----------



## Azrael85 (28. März 2013)

Sieht einfach geil aus das Teil!

Wobei wenns nach mir geht könnte es noch etwas dunkler sein....


Aber mein Geld aus Ö will man bei XXL ja sowieso nicht

LG


----------



## racing_basti (28. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: Macht beim Schrauben wenigsten die Warnaufkleber von den Bremsscheiben ab. Sieht sonst so nach Baumarktfahrrad-Zusammenschrauberei aus...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. März 2013)

Fein!

Ob ich schwarze Narben besser finde? Ist ja sonst kaum was rotes an dem Rad ... muss erst einmal wirken lassen ... gefällt mir aber alles außerordentlich gut!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. März 2013)

Schwarze Narben kommen doch von allein...
Ne matte Gabel sollte es allerdings schon sein.


----------



## doriuscrow (28. März 2013)

Also bei mir ist zum Glück noch keine NARBE schwarz geworden ... da würde ich schnellstens einen Arzt kontaktieren! 

Reimar


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2013)

Pohh, kaum ist man mal ein wenig radeln gehts hier rund

Schaut ja selbst mit den roten Naben ganz gut aus...und glänzende Lyriks waren schon immer schöner wie Matte




> ...(und der Lenker gehört mal ordenlich montiert, also so ca. 30° hoch gedreht; genauso die Kettenführung)....



Ja das scheint eine Angewohnheit von manchen Zamschraubern zu sein...ich hoffe mal das war net der Stefan

G.


----------



## Paramedicus (28. März 2013)

Aber wurde nicht gesagt, " naben schwarz oder blau"? Blödes rot blödes..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2013)

Ja, sollten wohl schwarz werden...wahrscheinlich sind alle schwarzen Naben in den 650B Laufradsätzen verbaut

G.


----------



## Bench (28. März 2013)

sehr schön, Felgen noch entlabeln und die hässliche M675 Kurbel abbauen und entweder ne schöne M665 oder ne Truvativ anbauen, dann


----------



## piilu (28. März 2013)

Ist das eigentlich ne tapered Gabel auf dem Bild? Der Steuersatz steht so komisch ab


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. März 2013)

die Gabeln sind alle tapered

und weiter gehts im Progamm 














... sooooo, endlich fertig... jetzt erstmal das Frühstück nachholen


----------



## Bench (28. März 2013)

ach Gott, weiße Gabeln... 

so wird das nix.


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2013)

Optisch find ich das 3er am besten.
das 1er schaut irgendwie billig aus. und weiße Gabel...

kannst du was dazu sagen welche Rahmengrößen das sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (28. März 2013)

Was sind das für Rahmengrößen ? (Auch das ICB 02) @Stefan.Stark


----------



## freetourer (28. März 2013)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr gegen weiße Gabeln immer habt. 

ICB 01 ist TOP.

Aber kommt jetzt doch kein Durolux Dämpfer rein ?


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2013)

Vorschlag:
ich kaufe ein ICB 3 und jemand kauft das ICB 2 und wir Tauschen Rockshox gegen BOS Teile.. (mit Wertausgleich)

Die Bremse vom 3er gibts dazu


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (28. März 2013)

Ich finds immer wieder geil......nur Laberbacken hier, Ich will jetzt,Carver ******* ,xxl *******...allles *******........Stefan geiler Job und an alle, ich freue mich auf meinen Rahmen denn ich sicherlich bald bekomme.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. März 2013)

Ich freu mich jetzt tierisch auf mein RnC in Pulver mit dem Design von Hasifisch.
Die Eloxmodelle sehen zwar schick aus, aber irgendwie ist da nix bei was mich vom Hocker reißt und wo ich mich ärgern wurde kein Serienbike genommen zu haben. Von daher alles richtig gemacht und um so besser dass euch anderen so gut gefällt 

Jetzt muss ich mich nur endlich mal für nen Farbton entscheiden bin schon bei Variante fünf und sechs oder so...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. März 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Schwarze Narben kommen doch von allein...
> Ne matte Gabel sollte es allerdings schon sein.



Könnte ja wie Meepmeep ein paar Pfeifenputzer reinhängen. 

Für mich ist alles prima, das 02 gefällt mir am besten. Gut, dass ich auch das kriege.  Matte Gabel wäre aber schon chicer. 

Für die Weiße-Gabel-mag-ich-nicht-Fetischisten: Wie steht Ihr denn zu der BOR am 03er?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2013)

Der IBC1er Rahmen ist einfach der schönste...und der hat sogar unsere IBC2er Naben

G.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. März 2013)

Zweiter Vorschlag: Ein ICB3er Rahmen in L von mir gegen einen ICB2er oder sogar ICB1er Rahmen in L...

Das 3er ist farblich mit dem Aufbau irgendwie echt etwas langweilig.


----------



## Bench (28. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Für die Weiße-Gabel-mag-ich-nicht-Fetischisten: Wie steht Ihr denn zu der BOR am 03er?



Wenn sie mir jemand schenkt, würde ich sie umlackieren, genau wie die Duro vom 1er.


----------



## crossie (28. März 2013)

ich freu mich auf's 01er.  gefällt mir gut, hoffentlich ist das mit dem dämpfer so serie. sonst muss ich mich wohl von dem ursprünglich geplanten weißen suntour ding verabschieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. März 2013)

crossie schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf's 01er.  gefällt mir gut, hoffentlich ist das mit dem dämpfer so serie. sonst muss ich mich wohl von dem ursprünglich geplanten weißen suntour ding verabschieden...


Laut Liste in post #1  kommt "nur" ein Durolux rein...


----------



## crossie (28. März 2013)

so hatte ich das auch in erinnerung  dann bau ich da eben nen 222er stahlfederdämpfer rein


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. März 2013)

will jetzt zufällig jemand gegen einen wunderhübschen ICB3-Frame tauschen?


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2013)

der suntour dämpfer wurde gegen RS getauscht wegen lieferbarkeit oder so.... wird wohl auch in serie RS sein.

1 - 2 oder 3 ob ihr wirklich richtig steht usw....

Also ich nehmen icb 3 mit Durolux Gabel und RS Monarch plus Dämpfer ohne Bremsen.... 

da es leider nicht Wunschkonzert ist werde ich mir wohl ein icb2 holen.
wobei ich erst die Finalen Specs abwarte - nicht das dann doch eine 125er reverb kommt ...


----------



## Luk00r (28. März 2013)

Ich würd gern nen ICB2 Rahmen (M) gegen ICB3 oder ICB1 Rahmen tauschen (Teile behalt ich ).
Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. März 2013)

Und ab 21:15 im IBC-Kanal: Rahmentausch, die Dokusoap über Bikefreaks und ihre Fetische


----------



## doriuscrow (28. März 2013)

Ich möchte gern einen 03er Jekyll-Rahmen gegen einen R'n'C tauschen ... sofort!

Reimar


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und ab 21:15 im IBC-Kanal: Rahmentausch, die Dokusoap über Bikefreaks und ihre Fetische


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2013)

Dann würd ich den 2er abgeben und nen 1er nehmen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (28. März 2013)

ich will das 4er....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. März 2013)

Vielleicht sollte einer der Tauschwilligen mal ne doodle-Liste anfangen mit Nick Name, was ich kaufe, was ich haben will, welche Größe, wo ich wohne oder so. Der Übersicht halber wäre das sicher Sinnvoll


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Lt.Animal,
> 
> kann/darf/will euch leider keine Stückzahlen geben, aber das was bereits an Information durchgesickert ist, dürfte euch allen ja eine Vorstellung geben...
> Habe mich ja schon vor einer Weile etwas unbegeistert gezeigt, was die bestellten Mengen betrifft. Wer nicht will der hat schon... wir von Carver können den XXL-Filialen keine Vorschriften zu den Bestellmengen machen
> ...


 @Stefan.Stark:
Hmm, hab ich befürchtet. Kannst du denn wenigstens sagen ob in TW deutlich mehr Bikes geordert wurden als die XXL-Shops vorbestellt haben?

Achja, wie sieht es denn mit der Lieferbarkeit des Strebenschutzes aus? Am blauen ist ja einer dran, an den anderen beiden nicht. Sind die rechtzeitig zur RnC fertig?


----------



## Apnea (28. März 2013)

Stefan; saubere Arbeit. Chapeau. 

Kurze Frage: auf welchen Fotos kommt die Farbe vom 03er Rahmen originalgetreuer rüber? Auf den ersten Fotos sah der Rahmen deutlich dunkler aus, als jetzt beiden Bildern vom Komplettbike.

Nachtrag: Bitte noch ne kurze Info, um welche rahmengrößen es sich bei den einzelnen Bikes auf den Fotos handelt. Danke.


----------



## f4lkon (28. März 2013)

Hmm so mit dem rs Dämpfer gefällt mir das 1er langsam besser als das 2er. Von der Farbe ist es eh am schönsten nach meinem Geschmack und der Slx Kurbel kann ich einfach nichts abgewinnen. Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit der Deore Bremse? Ich will ihr nicht unrecht tun aber die würde ich sofort tauschen.


----------



## Pintie (28. März 2013)

Apnea schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: auf welchen Fotos kommt die Farbe vom 03er Rahmen originalgetreuer rüber? Auf den ersten Fotos sah der Rahmen deutlich dunkler aus, als jetzt beiden Bildern vom Komplettbike.




rein von der Kamera sind die komplettbike bilder sicher besser... eine canon 1000d schönt die farben weniger als ein iphone 5....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apnea (28. März 2013)

Mag sein. Aber hier hat's ja auch noch ne ordentliche Portion studiolicht dazu gegeben. Daher kann man jetzt schlecht beurteilen, ob's wirklich an der Farbe liegt, oder an der Helligkeit.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. März 2013)

Servus!

Wegen der Farben:

Die Bilder sind nicht nachbearbeitet... aufgenommen mit zwei Studionblitzen... mehr kann ich euch leider im Moment nicht sagen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_:
> Hmm, hab ich befürchtet. Kannst du denn wenigstens sagen ob in TW deutlich mehr Bikes geordert wurden als die XXL-Shops vorbestellt haben?
> 
> Achja, wie sieht es denn mit der Lieferbarkeit des Strebenschutzes aus? Am blauen ist ja einer dran, an den anderen beiden nicht. Sind die rechtzeitig zur RnC fertig?



Für meinen Geschmack ist die GEsamtmenge relativ gering, aber so etwas ist nicht einfach abzuschätzen... wer weiß wie viele Leute "da draußen" ein ICB haben wollen... wir sind hier ja doch ne überschaubare Familie 

Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist in Produktion, das haben wir auch ne große Menge bestellt, da das Ding auch bei den anderen neuen Fullies passen wird.

Guats Nächtle,
Stefan


----------



## MOE_ses (29. März 2013)

Jetzt tu ich es doch...

Am Mittwoch wollte man in Mainz meine Vorbestellung nicht mehr annehmen.(Order von "oben") Es gebe dann wohl Stress mit den anderen Filialen...
Man versicherte mir aber das die Räder in ausreichend großer Stückzahl verfügbar sein werden.
Von einer anderen dunklen Quelle bekam ich jedoch schon vorher die Info, dass es mit dem 02er in Größe M eng wird. Ob das nur für diese Filiale gilt und wieviel da dran ist weiss ich aber nicht! Da kann man jetzt nur noch spekulieren und hoffen. Da noch niemand anderes die Info hier gepostet hat könnte die erste Flut von verängstigten Vorbestellern ja abgeflacht sein. Die Dame an der Info hatte jedoch schon einen erstaunlich gut gefüllten Ordner mit Vorbestellungen... Kann aber auch ein ganz allgemeiner (nicht nur ICB) Ordner gewesen sein...
Die Räder sollen dann, erst wenn sie wirklich verfügbar sind, über den Onlineshop bestellbar sein. 
Abwarten und Whisky trinken...

BTW: es sollte einen Rahmentauschthread geben...
Wer tauscht 02er M gegen 01er oder 03er ?


----------



## wallacexiv (29. März 2013)

Was wiegen die komplettbikes?


----------



## jissel (29. März 2013)

würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2013)

Die Waage zum Messen liegt doch gerade auf dem Kontainerschiff das sich verfahren hat..nur die ruhe Jungs, es wird weder schwerer noch leicheter werden wenn man es nicht weiß

G.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Waage zum Messen liegt doch gerade auf dem Kontainerschiff das sich verfahren hat..nur die ruhe Jungs, es wird weder schwerer noch leicheter werden wenn man es nicht weiß
> 
> G.



Und im Endeffekt regelt das endgültige Radgewicht doch eh die Wattzahl in den Wadln und Oberschenkeln


----------



## Snakes (29. März 2013)

I wasn't following forum for last few days, I hope that I didn't miss something.

Whole mess with XXL shops is a real disappointment (and dealbreaker).
It is clear that they are not up to the task.
Also it is not fair for the "designers" of bike - IBC community. Great you've designed us a bike, now come to our store if you want to buy/reservate it. No online preorders/reservations. WTF. Here is a bunch of people who are prepared to pay for reservation, but apparently they don't want our money. Is there anything better than to have money before you have to sell product.

They (and Carver) have clearly turned their back to all of us who are far away from their stores. Not to mention that they don't send bikes to foreign countries.
Ok, I don't know if it was known from the start of project that bike will be available only from XXL shops or not, I must admit that I didn't pay attention to that. It was somehow self explanatory to me that bike is sent inside EU without a fuss.

I think it would be wise for Carver to start selling bikes through stores that know what they are doing and know how big is the market and how much can be sold through web stores. You have a lot of good web stores in Deutschland, well known across all of the world. Most of the equipment bought by me and my friends if from German and UK web stores. Sometimes you even get ordered stuff faster from Germany than from our shitty country  .

I am more and more thinking about Canyon/Alu-tech, but equipment on ICB is better for the money and it also looks better...


----------



## Snakes (29. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: you don't have to comment my last post, I just had to let it out. At least IBC has you, who are really helpful and it is apparent that you try hard to please everyone. Thank you, I know it is not easy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (29. März 2013)

.


----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2013)

Die Felgen passen definitiv nicht zum blauen Rahmen, evtl. Aufkleber runter?

Ansonsten ist das Bike in Anbetracht des Kaufpreises wirklich gut geworden. Respekt für dieses Low-Budget Rad!


----------



## LordOfTheLost (29. März 2013)

Das ICB02, sieht echt toll aus und besonders das blau finde ich toll, aber muss mich der Meinung der meisten anschließen das die Felgen echt zu bunt sind und die rote Nabe etwas deplatziert wirkt.

Das Farbkonzept des ICB01 sieht aber auch gut aus


----------



## Mr_Ransom (29. März 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Das ICB02, sieht echt toll aus und besonders das blau finde ich toll, aber muss mich der Meinung der meisten anschließen das die Felgen echt zu bunt sind und die rote Nabe etwas deplatziert wirkt.
> 
> Das Farbkonzept des ICB01 sieht aber auch gut aus



ich finde die Farbkombination shit.
Sind das am Unterrohr des ICB02 etwa 2 Bohrungen für den Flaschenhalter??
Oder habt Ihr einen Tip, wie man die Flasche am besten fixiert.
ich weiss es gibt auch Trinkblasen, danach ist aber nicht gefragt.

Gruss


----------



## 0rcus (29. März 2013)

Die roten Aufkleber, Nippel und Naben sehen zu dem Blau vom Rahmen wirklich sehr bescheiden aus. Die Gabel sieht ebenfalls aus, als ob sie nicht dazugehört. Bei der Designdiskussion wurde doch von Carver immer gesagt, dass es einfach wäre Gabel- und Felgenaufkleber, Nippel, Felgen und Naben farblich  anzupassen. Warum wurde das dann hier nicht gemacht??? Sind die Teile nur Platzhalter oder bleibt das nun so? So wäre es doch viel stimmiger: 







Eine zweite Farbe dezent eingesetzt als Kontrast wäre auch schön... aber nicht Rot zu Blau.


----------



## Mxpanda (29. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist in Produktion, das haben wir auch ne große Menge bestellt, da das Ding auch bei den anderen *neuen* Fullies passen wird.
> 
> Guats Nächtle,
> Stefan



Was ist denn mit dem 2012er Drift? Passt der Strebenschutz auch da?


----------



## kandyman (29. März 2013)

So sieht vielleicht meins mal aus (nur größer), wenn ich jemand in Deutschland finde der mir bei der Bestellung hilft  



​


----------



## biker-88 (29. März 2013)

Ab wann kann man die eigentlich online kaufen?
Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## kandyman (29. März 2013)

Weiss keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (29. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> So sieht vielleicht meins mal aus (nur größer), wenn ich jemand in Deutschland finde der mir bei der Bestellung hilft
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Nice - Ne Vario-Stütze mit 300 mm Hub 

komplett Schwarze Felgen machen Sich gut - da würden sicher auch noch graue 2.4er Cube-Fat Albert gut aussehen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. März 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> 
> Die Laufräder mit den roten Naben und Speichennippeln beim ICB02 werden so auch nun ausgeliefert werden? Ich hoffe nicht  Passt farblich doch wirklich nicht zum restlichen Rad.  Du hattest doch mal geschrieben das blau oder schwarz kommt wenn ich mich nicht irre.  Am ICB01 gehts doch auch.



... werde das noch mal checken!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. März 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> ich finde die Farbkombination shit.
> Sind das am Unterrohr des ICB02 etwa 2 Bohrungen für den Flaschenhalter??
> Oder habt Ihr einen Tip, wie man die Flasche am besten fixiert.
> ich weiss es gibt auch Trinkblasen, danach ist aber nicht gefragt.
> ...



Unten am Unterrohr kannst Du nen Flaschenhalter befestigen... haben wir extra für die Unverbesserlichen gemacht


----------



## Pintie (29. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Unten am Unterrohr kannst Du nen Flaschenhalter befestigen... haben wir extra für die Unverbesserlichen gemacht




und wie soll ich unter der Fahrt mit dem Glas da hinkommen?


----------



## f4lkon (29. März 2013)

Das Problem mit dem Flaschenhalter verstehe ich nicht. Kann man doch einfach mit einem Superman-Bottleholdergrap machen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. März 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage: Was ist denn das für eine Vorbaulänge beim ICB3? Das sieht mir ja fast nach einem 70mm oder mehr aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (29. März 2013)

Am 01er scheint auch ein 60er statt dem 45er zu sein.


----------



## Pintie (29. März 2013)

habs mal mit den Geometrie Zeichnungen verglichen.

das ICB 3 ist ein XL . und ja der Vorbau müsste 70mm sein.

das icb 2 ist M

das icb 1 ist S

behaupte ich jetzt mal. (hab umlenkhebel als Referenz genommen)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> habs mal mit den Geometrie Zeichnungen verglichen.
> 
> das ICB 3 ist ein XL . und ja der Vorbau müsste 70mm sein.
> 
> ...


ja, denke das haut hin.

70mm-Vorbauten an Enduros find ich relativ unglücklich... Aber gut, für den Gegenwert gibt´s sicher andere schöne und kürzere Produkte


----------



## Pintie (29. März 2013)

ist aber auch am XL Rahmen....

Und ich kenne das Problem mit zu kurzen Vorbauten. 
Ich werde auch einen XL nehmen und hätte da gerne 60 oder 70mm Vorbau.
Es ist echt nervig wenn man zu schnell knie - lenker Kontakt hat.


----------



## Micha-L (29. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: Eine Frage, um die ganze Diskussion ein wenig zu beruhigen.

Sollten die Bestellmengen wirklich total verkalkuliert sein:






Wird/Kann man dann auch unter der Siason noch Räder nachproduzieren? Oder schauen wir dann für dieses Jahr in die Röhre?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Micha-L (29. März 2013)

MOE_ses schrieb:


> Von einer anderen dunklen Quelle bekam ich jedoch schon vorher die Info, dass es mit dem 02er in Größe M eng wird.



Bräuchte ich bei 183cm und ca 85cm Schrittlänge eigentlich ein M oder ein L?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. März 2013)

Ich meine Stefan ist ähnlich groß wie du und scheint jetzt von M auf L gewechselt zu sein. Kannst ihn ja mal fragen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist aber auch am XL Rahmen....
> 
> Und ich kenne das Problem mit zu kurzen Vorbauten.
> Ich werde auch einen XL nehmen und hätte da gerne 60 oder 70mm Vorbau.
> Es ist echt nervig wenn man zu schnell knie - lenker Kontakt hat.


60er gerne, aber das wäre persönlich auch mein Maximum. Ab 70mm find ichs schon echt grenzwertig...man wird es sehen, bin mal auf die erste Fahrt gespannt.


----------



## Paramedicus (29. März 2013)

Zu den Vorbauten: Hat das Rad nicht extra ein langes Oberrohr und eine entsprechende Geo damit eben eher kurze Vorbauten drankommen können? 
Es war ja mal von 45 mm die Rede. Seltsam..


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. März 2013)

noch eine frage an  @Stefan.Stark : das icb3 bekommt aber einen trigger statt wie auf dem bild gripshift, oder...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (29. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> habs mal mit den Geometrie Zeichnungen verglichen.
> 
> das ICB 3 ist ein XL . und ja der Vorbau müsste 70mm sein.
> ...



kommt hin - ich bin gespannt, wie dann erst xxl aussieht... Der XL-Rahmen ist ja schon riesig.


----------



## Apnea (29. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> kommt hin - ich bin gespannt, wie dann erst xxl aussieht... Der XL-Rahmen ist ja schon riesig.



Und leider nicht so schön wie einer in L, von M ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## nino85 (30. März 2013)

Apnea schrieb:


> Und leider nicht so schön wie einer in L, von M ganz zu schweigen.



Gut, das ist halt so... aber lieber hab ich mit 1,90 ein Bike das passt, als eins, das im Stand gut aussieht


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Also, ich hab grad mit einem der XXL Oberstersten telefoniert und er organisiert ensprechende größe.
> Absolut netter und kompetenter mann.Allerdings erhalten auch diese nur magere infos.
> Ihm wurde übrigens gesagt,der rahmen falle GROß aus,daher bestellte er nur die kleinen. Kapier ich nich.


Da frage ich mich übrigens wirklich, welche Hulks Größe XXL fahren sollen


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. März 2013)

Und ich mit meiner 80er Schrittlänge und 1,74 liege wieder zwischen S und M irgendwie.
Hätte mich wohl so richtig einmischen sollen als es darum ging


----------



## -Wally- (30. März 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich übrigens wirklich, welche Hulks Größe XXL fahren sollen



Genau! Das hat das ICB finde ich auch mit der Fanes gemein...die großen Größen gehen optisch mal garnicht.
Die kleinen ICBs finde ich so genial, weil der Dämpfer halt schön mittig im Rahmen sitzt...ich mag das irgendwie. Vorallem mit einem Stahldämpfer muss das optisch einfach hammermäßig daher kommen. Ich werd auch erstmal nen Roco rein hängen denke ich.

Ich hoffe auch mal, dass ich mit einem L Rahmen klar komme, ich finde die anderen Rahmen auch alle einfach zu hoch. 
Ich besaß mal ein Speci Enduro in XL, bin mit dem riesen Ding aber fahrtechnisch irgendwie nie so richtig klar gekommen, bin dann auf L umgestiegen und fuhr bzw. fahr damit wie ausgewechselt.

 @Freesoul 
Du bist doch auch kein Schrumpfgermane, (ich glaub ich stand hier in Köln bei 'ner Filmpremiere auch schonmal neben Dir und wir müssten ähnlich groß sein) Du hast Dich auch auf ein L eingeschossen, oder?

Mein jetziges Enduro hat die gleiche Oberrohrlänge wie das ICB in L und die gleiche Rahmenhöhe, allerdings ist beim ICB der Sitzwinkel viel steiler, daraus sollte sich doch auch ein etwas größerer Reach beim ICB gegenüber meinem Enduro ergeben, oder?  (Reach & Stack Werte von meinem Rahmen hab ich keine, es geht mir auch erstmal nur um theorethische Vorüberlegungen...).
Daraus sollte sich Berg hoch im sitzen eine etwas kompaktere Sitzposition ergeben und Berg runter hat man dann einen minimalst großzügigeren Stand, oder?  
Ich denke also, dass ich mit knapp 195cm Größe, aber kurzen Beinen (89cm) keinen XL Rahmen beim ICB Brauche...


----------



## kandyman (30. März 2013)

Hmm also ich bin 187 mit 89 Schritt und tendiere stark zum XL - das hat 10-15mm mehr reach als mein Stumpy (L), was ich mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kompensieren würde (35mm statt 45).


----------



## Pintie (30. März 2013)

Also ich finde das gerade XL nicht shclimm aussieht. 
ich hatte schon rahmen wo das wesentlich bekackter aussieht. Und so 550mm Sattelstützen sind auch nicht hübsch.

Bei meinen 195cm / 95cm wird es wohl XL werden


----------



## Apnea (30. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Gut, das ist halt so... aber lieber hab ich mit 1,90 ein Bike das passt, als eins, das im Stand gut aussieht



Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bin generell ein Verfechter von "Form follows function". Mit Fahrer auf dem Rad wird das auch wieder stimmiger aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. März 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Genau! Das hat das ICB finde ich auch mit der Fanes gemein...die großen Größen gehen optisch mal garnicht.
> Die kleinen ICBs finde ich so genial, weil der Dämpfer halt schön mittig im Rahmen sitzt...ich mag das irgendwie. Vorallem mit einem Stahldämpfer muss das optisch einfach hammermäßig daher kommen. Ich werd auch erstmal nen Roco rein hängen denke ich.
> 
> Ich hoffe auch mal, dass ich mit einem L Rahmen klar komme, ich finde die anderen Rahmen auch alle einfach zu hoch.
> ...



Ja, wird bei mir auch ein L-Rahmen werden. "Länge läuft" stimmt zwar irgendwo, aber ich will einfach genug Bewegungsfreiheit haben und der XL sieht einfach furchtbar hoch aus. Und ich bleib bei meinen Bikes zu lasten der Laufruhe gern etwas verspielter


----------



## wallacexiv (30. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: Hast du die Bikes mal an die Waage gehangen?


----------



## konsti-d (30. März 2013)

wenn beim großen Rad auch die 650b Räder verbaut werden und der Dämpfer n bisschen größer ist mit PB also, geht das optisch denk ich schon. Mit 26 sieht´s schon doof aus.


----------



## biker-88 (30. März 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Und ich mit meiner 80er Schrittlänge und 1,74 liege wieder zwischen S und M irgendwie.
> Hätte mich wohl so richtig einmischen sollen als es darum ging



ist leider bei vielen bikes so..


----------



## Hasifisch (30. März 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Und ich mit meiner 80er Schrittlänge und 1,74 liege wieder zwischen S und M irgendwie.
> Hätte mich wohl so richtig einmischen sollen als es darum ging



Ganz klar M plus kurzer Vorbau, finde absolut nicht, das du da irgendwo dazwischen sitzt.


----------



## Trail-Fail (30. März 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Und ich mit meiner 80er Schrittlänge und 1,74 liege wieder zwischen S und M irgendwie.
> Hätte mich wohl so richtig einmischen sollen als es darum ging



Sehe ich auch als klares M

Schwieriger sieht es für mich aus: 1,78cm und 87cm Schrittlänge... M oder L?

Wann und wo kann man denn die Räder endlich mal probesitzen? Es sind doch jetzt einige Exemplare irgendwo im Umlauf wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?

Schade um das schöne Projekt wenn es so läuft wie sich das langsam abzeichnet: Bevor man das Bike irgendwo real anschauen und probesitzen kann, sind schon alle Examplare vergriffen. Echt bitter, wenn man ein halbes Jahr darauf gewartet hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (30. März 2013)

Wie teuer wird nun das ICB 03er eigentlich genau?
Wie schwer? 

Ich habe mich auf Größe "M" bei 1,80m und 82cm Schrittlänge eingeschossen. Passt das, wenn man das Teil auch durch die Bikeparks scheuchen will?


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ganz klar M plus kurzer Vorbau, finde absolut nicht, das du da irgendwo dazwischen sitzt.



Ja bin heute ein Rad mit ähnlichen Abmaßen probegefahren gefahren. Nur das Sattelrohr war 1cm kürzer. Reach 415.
Wenn alles klappt nehme ich dieses auch. 
Das ICB wird eh verdammt lang mit den größeren Rädern. Mal abgesehen davon, das ich verdammt ungeduldig bin und nicht noch bis Mai warten will.


----------



## Paramedicus (30. März 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Wie teuer wird nun das ICB 03er eigentlich genau?
> Wie schwer?
> 
> Ich habe mich auf Größe "M" bei 1,80m und 82cm Schrittlänge eingeschossen. Passt das, wenn man das Teil auch durch die Bikeparks scheuchen will?



3799 und ja, wenn dus etwas kompakter magst und eher weniger touren fährst, sollte M gut passen.


----------



## Paramedicus (30. März 2013)

Achja,wasn eig mit den T-Shirts?  Wann gibts die?


----------



## Forsterera (1. April 2013)

Ist die Durolux im ICB 1 eigentlich mit oder ohne Travel-Adjust? 

Bzw. wurde bei den vorbestellten Rädern in Mainz schon nachgefragt ob die auch einzelne Komponenten tauschen würden?


----------



## allmtb (2. April 2013)

wo findet man denn die geometrietabelle für die entsprechenden rahmengrößen?^^


----------



## messias (2. April 2013)

allmtb schrieb:


> wo findet man denn die geometrietabelle für die entsprechenden rahmengrößen?^^



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573827&highlight=geometrie


----------



## allmtb (2. April 2013)

danke


----------



## Baggi4 (2. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9767544&postcount=437

hoffe das das noch aktuell ist


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2013)

Die Zeichnung vom XL ist nichtmehr aktuell, das wurde mit Einführung des XXL ein Stückchen kürzer, die Tabelle im ersten Post der FAQ's (die von Messias verlinkt wurde) enthält die finalen Maße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touby (2. April 2013)

Gibt's denn irgendwann mal ne Ansage wann die RAW'n chopped rausgehen! Ca....
Dieses ewige warten nervt langsam.....Sorry


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2013)

Frei nach dem Duke: "When it's done"

Stefan wusste bis Ostern auch nix genaues, mal sehen ob er aus den PM's diese Wochen nen Termin rausquetschen kann.


----------



## Baggi4 (2. April 2013)

wo wir denn schon mal bei ausstehenden Antworten sind. was ist mit den potten hässlichen Naben auf diesem Foto hier. 

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/n9/rt/n9rtd0s0k9gw/large_02erShooting2.JPG?0

oder werden sie doch schwarz. Passen optisch nicht wirklich.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Wenn der Stefan wirklich Urlaub macht, dann werden wir wohl erstmal garnichts erfahren. Schade, dass er der einzige Kontakt zu Carver ist - irgendwann ist er sicher tierisch angepisst von unserem Generve ... 
Wenn man der letzten Ansage glauben will, dann sind die ja wohl jetzt unterwegs ... Aber bestimmt ist da wieder was im Argen ... erstmal ne Woche auf der Rampe stehen lassen zum Abkühlen oder so ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2013)

Neee, frei YT 2012, bleiben die erstmal nen paar Wochen beim Zoll hängen. Würde mich bei meinem Glück derzeit echt nicht wundern.

Nein, ich hab total gute Laune


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

ZOLL uuaarghh grmpfff ... sprich lieber nicht davon - da krieg ich Puls!


----------



## Touby (2. April 2013)

Ja klar dem Stefan kann man überhaupt garkeinen
Vorwurf!!! Der hat ne Super Arbeit gemacht.
Aber ich hätte mal wieder ne nette Mail von Carver erwartet und irgendwas.....
Ich bin sooooo gut drauf


----------



## warp4 (2. April 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> Ja klar dem Stefan kann man überhaupt garkeinen
> Vorwurf!!! Der hat ne Super Arbeit gemacht.
> Aber ich hätte mal wieder ne nette Mail von Carver erwartet und irgendwas.....
> Ich bin sooooo gut drauf



Wer soll denn bei Carver die nette Mail schreiben, wenn Stefan nicht da ist ??
Oder hast Du seit dem "stillen Weggang" von Basti IRGENDETWAS von Carver gehört ? Ein winziges "Piep" eines Produktmanagers ? Irgendwas ?
Die (nicht vorhandene) Kommunikation ist so was von armselig 
Dieses Projekt hätte definitiv mehr verdient...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Ein winziges "Piep" eines Produktmanagers ? Irgendwas ?
> Die (nicht vorhandene) Kommunikation ist so was von armselig



doch gab doch den völlig misslungenen April Scherz. 

Finde es schade das nicht wirklich jemand nach Frankfurt ist und dort seinen Frust raus gelassen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touby (2. April 2013)

...aber sowas von!!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2013)

In Frankfurt wäre der aber völlig falsch gewesen


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2013)

stimmt. 

51°4.417 N 13°41.331 O  sollte man mal nach N Korea schicken das die das wo eingeben können.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Als nächstes werden die Monarchen dann nicht da sein wenn es mal an die Auslieferung der Rahmen geht ... so meine Befürchtung!


----------



## wallacexiv (2. April 2013)

Ich frag schon noch zwanzig mal: *Was wiegen die Komplettbikes?*


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> doch gab doch den völlig misslungenen April Scherz.
> 
> Finde es schade das nicht wirklich jemand nach Frankfurt ist und dort seinen Frust raus gelassen hat.


 

Auch ich bin ungeduldig wartender. Witzig fand ich´s trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (2. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ich frag schon noch zwanzig mal: *Was wiegen die Komplettbikes?*



wären die bikes aus Gold würdest du ca 600 000 dafür bekommen (ICB2 inkl Pedale) jetzt kannst rechnen.


----------



## Tobi__e (2. April 2013)

laut wolframalpha sind das genau 15 kg


----------



## wallacexiv (2. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wären die bikes aus Gold würdest du ca 600 000 dafür bekommen (ICB2 inkl Pedale) jetzt kannst rechnen.



Witzbold. 

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein die Dinger mal an die Waage zu hängen.


----------



## wallacexiv (2. April 2013)

Tobi__e schrieb:


> laut wolframalpha sind das genau 15 kg



Beim 1er?


----------



## Pintie (2. April 2013)

ums kurz zu machen...

stefan hat ja schon geschriebene was sein 650B Aufbau wiegt.
vergleicht man die Komponenten mit dem icb 2 kommt man drauf das man wohl inkl pedale bei 14,5kg +- liegen wird.
das icb 3 wird wohl etwas leichter.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2013)

Genau, mal an die Waage mit dem 02er und ein paar Gramm abziehen. (Für die, die´s ganz genau nehmen: Der Vorbau müsste noch zu lang sein. Das auf dem Bild ist definitv nich 40mm)


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Na und schade, dass es eh nur der Stefan lesen wird.


----------



## gabarinza (2. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Wer soll denn bei Carver die nette Mail schreiben, wenn Stefan nicht da ist ??
> Oder hast Du seit dem "stillen Weggang" von Basti IRGENDETWAS von Carver gehört ? Ein winziges "Piep" eines Produktmanagers ? Irgendwas ?
> Die (nicht vorhandene) Kommunikation ist so was von armselig
> Dieses Projekt hätte definitiv mehr verdient...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.

Obwohl ich mich nicht durch eine Vielzahl an Beiträgen hervorgetan habe, so habe ich doch immer fleißig mitgelesen und mitgestimmt.

Ich fand es von Anfang an ein interessantes Projekt und finde super was dabei herausgekommen ist. Preis , Ausstattung, Design, Features, ich kann nirgends wirklich meckern.

Und jetzt das. Null Beitrag von Seiten Carver. Außer Stefan,  den ich hier mal wieder ausdrücklich loben will, nix zu hören. Was wäre ohne ihn?

Außerdem kann ich das ganze Gerede von wegen den ach so unzuverlässigen Zulieferern nicht mehr hören. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die auch nur so unzuverlässig, soweit ich 1) nicht in der Lage bin anständige Verträge zu verhandeln und 2) mir die Liquidität fehlt nen für den Zulieferer attraktiven Zahlungsplan zu vereinbaren.
Dann klappts nämlich auch mit der fristgerechten Produktion.
Ich will hier kein Gebashe veranstalten und hoffe dass ich falsch liege. Aber ich habe einfach in anderen Bereichen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es oft hier klemmt.

Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ich würde gerne meiner Freundin und mir eins zum Jahrestag schenken.... Hab aber keine Ahnung ob das irgendwie realistisch ist. Also bitte Carver, ihr müsst doch IRGENDEINEN Plan haben wann ihr was wie geregelt haben wollt. Und wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann wäre selbst das mal gut zu wissen.

So genug getextet, aber das musste ich schon länger mal los werden.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. April 2013)

gabarinza schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem kann ich das ganze Gerede von wegen den ach so unzuverlässigen Zulieferern nicht mehr hören.
> Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die auch nur so unzuverlässig, soweit ich 1) nicht in der Lage bin anständige Verträge zu verhandeln und 2) mir die Liquidität fehlt nen für den Zulieferer attraktiven Zahlungsplan zu vereinbaren.
> Dann klappts nämlich auch mit der fristgerechten Produktion...



Ähm...da mag so für deutsche/europäische Zulieferer gelten, aber nach allem was ich nicht nur hier bereits erfahren habe, gelten diese Regeln von hier bis zum Flugzeug oder der Telefonleitung nach China - dort gibt es dann ganz andere Befindlichkeiten. Insofern, und gerade wenn man auf die häufigen Lieferprobleme anderer Fahrradhersteller blickt, kannst du diese 2 Regeln eintüten... 
Und so ärgerlich das Ganze hier gerade für einige ist, weil die Saison vor der Tür steht und Unklarheit herrscht - es ist ja nun bei weitem nicht so, das generell viele andere Hersteller für ihre spontane Reaktion und Kommunikation berühmt sind und - ja, ist so - wenn ich auf die bis jetzt ein paar Wochen Verzögerung blicke: ich bin hier im Forum schon über gaaanz andere Lieferzeiten und Verzögerungen gestolpert!

Ich nehme Carver nicht in Schutz, aber ein wenig überdramatisiert wird hier m.E. teilweise schon. Und wenn Stefan der Kontakt-Beauftragte zwischen Carver und dem Forum ist, kann man nicht erwarten, das sich groß andere Carver-Leute melden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2013)

Und noch zwei Worte zur Verfügbarkeit anderer Hersteller: 
häufig ist das auch nur eine "gefühlte" Verfügbarkeit. Da stehen dann schon zwei drei Bikes in M und vielleicht eins in L im Laden, und wenn man nach der Probefahrt ein XL oder S braucht wartet man nochmal vier oder sechs Wochen, weil erstmal eine Grundmenge an gängigen Größen gebaut werden die die Händler in den Showroom stellen, der Rest kommt dann irgendwann. Oder man wartet weil der Händler die gewünschte Ausstattungslinie in der passenden Größe nicht geordert hat etc. pp.

Und nicht nur Carver-Interessenten warten, Nukeproof hat die neuen Megas mittlerweile auch auf Mai datiert, das dürfte von der Größe der Firma ähnlich sein 
Nur sind die nicht so gefragt, weil die meisten sich nicht einig sind ob die Geo-Änderung gut war oder nicht.

Nur Geduld, was anderes hilft nix. So schlimm isses bei Carver nicht, fühlt sich nur schlimmer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Ich stimme dir da sogar grösstenteils zu, aber diese Erkenntnisse machen das Warten überhaupt nicht leichter ... kein bisschen!


----------



## Paramedicus (2. April 2013)

Zum thema carver, wir haben ja nun erfahren das die  aktuell eher mit geringen stückzahlen rechnen. 
Ich denk das hier einfach nich genug zu holen ist und daher eben nur einer kommuniziert. In dem fall stefan..


----------



## warp4 (2. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Zum thema carver, wir haben ja nun erfahren das die  aktuell eher mit geringen stückzahlen rechnen.
> Ich denk das hier einfach nich genug zu holen ist und daher eben nur einer kommuniziert. In dem fall stefan..



Naja, darüber mache ich mir Gedanken, BEVOR ich ein solches Projekt mit großem Tamtam lostrete...
Rechtfertigt auch in keinster Weise diese absolute Kommunikationsverweigerung !

Denn : Stefan ist NICHT das "offizielle Sprachrohr" ! Er macht das aus eigenem Antrieb und weil es "sein Baby" ist. Und das kann man ihm nicht hoch genug anrechnen !

Ohne ihn wäre nämlich hier seit Wochen tote Hose...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## coastalwolf (2. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Naja, darüber mache ich mir Gedanken, BEVOR ich ein solches Projekt mit großem Tamtam lostrete...
> Rechtfertigt auch in keinster Weise diese absolute Kommunikationsverweigerung !
> 
> Denn : Stefan ist NICHT das "offizielle Sprachrohr" ! Er macht das aus eigenem Antrieb und weil es "sein Baby" ist. Und das kann man ihm nicht hoch genug anrechnen !
> ...



Nachdem mich am 20.02. vom Carver-Service eine "offizielle" E-Mail wegen der Lieferverzögerung erreicht hatte, habe ich doch heute einfach mal zurückgefragt, ob es mittlerweile Neuigkeiten gibt.

We will see....


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Ich habe es heute Mittag auf Face probiert ... noch nix bis jetzt ...


----------



## coastalwolf (2. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute Mittag auf Face probiert ... noch nix bis jetzt ...



Die Antwort kam bei mir blitzschnell. Aber leider keine neuen Infos.


----------



## gabarinza (2. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ähm...da mag so für deutsche/europäische Zulieferer gelten, aber nach allem was ich nicht nur hier bereits erfahren habe, gelten diese Regeln von hier bis zum Flugzeug oder der Telefonleitung nach China - dort gibt es dann ganz andere Befindlichkeiten. Insofern, und gerade wenn man auf die häufigen Lieferprobleme anderer Fahrradhersteller blickt, kannst du diese 2 Regeln eintüten...



Sorry ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen, dass meine Erfahrung eben genau in den genannten Ländern gemacht wurde. Zwar nicht im Fahrradbereich aber auch in einem in dem geschweißt wird.

Und wie gesagt, ich habe halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man uns gerne weiß machen will, dass "die da unten" so unzuverlässig sind und in Wirklichkeit sind es Unzulänglichkeiten beim Einkäufer - welche auch immer.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und nicht nur Carver-Interessenten warten, Nukeproof hat die neuen Megas mittlerweile auch auf Mai datiert, das dürfte von der Größe der Firma ähnlich sein
> Nur sind die nicht so gefragt, weil die meisten sich nicht einig sind ob die Geo-Änderung gut war oder nicht.
> 
> Nur Geduld, was anderes hilft nix. So schlimm isses bei Carver nicht, fühlt sich nur schlimmer an



Naja immerhin hat NP nen Termin genannt.

Und ob andere Lieferschwierigkeiten haben interessiert mich in dem Zusammenhang nicht.

Nochmal, ich will hier keine negativen Vibes verbreiten, aber ich vergleiche dieses Bike auch nicht mit anderen - eben Aufgrund des Entstehungsprozesses. Da wurde von Seiten Carver super kommuniziert und jetzt ist plötzlich nix mehr.

Und deshalb habe ICH das Gefühl da stimmt irgendwas nicht, sind mir einfach zu viele Ausreden.

Naja, wird schon werden.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Sondern, was dann? Nur die Info, dass keine Info gibt ... ?

Edit: Habe es grade selbst ausprobiert ... :-/


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

Das es ein wenig länger dauert, bzw. solange wie von Anfang an vermutet, ist schlicht und ergreifend der Preis für den Preis 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (2. April 2013)

Kommen die Shirts dann erst mit den Rädern?
Will wenigstens was haben

Gibts da neues von der Textilfront?

Oder kommen die auch aus Taiwan?


----------



## f4lkon (2. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Kommen die Shirts dann erst mit den Rädern?
> Will wenigstens was haben
> 
> Gibts da neues von der Textilfront?
> ...



Eher Bangladesch ;-)


----------



## coastalwolf (2. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das es ein wenig länger dauert, bzw. solange wie von Anfang an vermutet, ist schlicht und ergreifend der Preis für den Preis
> 
> G.



Noch wissen wir doch gar nicht wie lange es noch dauert. Oder weißt Du schon mehr


----------



## Das_Playmobil (2. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Zum thema carver, wir haben ja nun erfahren das die  aktuell eher mit geringen stückzahlen rechnen.



Wenn ich schon wüsste, ob M oder L, gäbe es immerhin schon eine Vorbestellung mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Noch wissen wir doch gar nicht wie lange es noch dauert. Oder weißt Du schon mehr



Ich geh mal von der 2ten-4ten Maiwoche aus, als recht zuversichtlichen Termin für Komplettbikes. 
Zumindest ist das der Termin wo ich zu meinen Freund gesagt hab da soll er sein Geld fest beisammen haben
Wenns eher kommt, auch gut...


G.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich geh mal von der 2ten-4ten Maiwoche aus, als recht zuversichtlichen Termin für Komplettbikes.
> Zumindest ist das der Termin wo ich zu meinen Freund gesagt hab da soll er sein Geld fest beisammen haben
> Wenns eher kommt, auch gut...
> 
> ...


 
Da biste aber wirklich sehr optimistisch, wenn die noch nen guten Monat im Container rumschippern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Da biste aber wirklich sehr optimistisch, wenn die noch nen guten Monat im Container rumschippern ...



Mit ein bisschen Rückenwind dauerts net so lange mit dem Schiff
Und ist ja net so schlimm, mein Raw kommt ja mim Flieger

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

Aber da stellt sich ja auch die gleiche Frage - WANN???


----------



## gabarinza (3. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich geh mal von der 2ten-4ten Maiwoche aus, als recht zuversichtlichen Termin für Komplettbikes.
> Zumindest ist das der Termin wo ich zu meinen Freund gesagt hab da soll er sein Geld fest beisammen haben
> Wenns eher kommt, auch gut...
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg,

Gibt es irgendetwas an dem du das festmachen kannst, oder ist das "nur" dein Gefühl?
Mein Gefühl ist nämlich eher das dass wir (also die Nicht-R´n C) eventuell in absehbarer Zeit gar keins bekommen, weil schlicht zu wenig bestellt.

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2013)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> Gibt es irgendetwas an dem du das festmachen kannst, oder ist das "nur" dein Gefühl?
> Mein Gefühl ist nämlich eher das dass wir (also die Nicht-R´n C) eventuell in absehbarer Zeit gar keins bekommen, weil schlicht zu wenig bestellt.
> ...



Ja, wenns bis Ende Mai nicht klappen sollte, dann könnte man sich über so eine Mutmaßung durchaus Gedanken machen...zumindest wenn zu dem Thema bis dahin kein fester Termin zustande gekommen ist. Aber soweit wollen wir garnet erst denken

G.


----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

Also, da das Bike in 4 bis (hoffentlich nicht) spätestens 8 Wochen da sein sollte, müsste man es eigentlich auf die Reihe bekommen, mal einen Liefertermin zu geben.


----------



## gabarinza (3. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, da das Bike in 4 bis (hoffentlich nicht) spätestens 8 Wochen da sein sollte, müsste man es eigentlich auf die Reihe bekommen, mal einen Liefertermin zu geben.



Genau das sind auch meine Überlegungen.

Wenn wirklich im Mai geliefert werden könnte, dann müsste man doch auf Seiten Carver inzwischen alles fixiert haben.
Und sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann müsste man zumindest in der Lage sein darauf hinzuweisen dass es eventuell etwas später wird.

Das wäre ja auch nicht schlimm, aber es wäre imo einfach seriöser wenn man das hier kommunizieren würde.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Produktmanager so ausgelastet sind, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind hier einen Thread zu führen in dem man die wesentlichen Entwicklungen in Bezug auf die Liefersituation kurz veröffentlicht.

Aber vielleicht erwarte ich auch einfach zu viel.


----------



## doriuscrow (3. April 2013)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht erwarte ich auch einfach zu viel.


 
Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf!


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. April 2013)

Die Räder befinden sich eventuell schon auf einem Containerschiff aber das ist nicht wie mit DHL wo man dann genau sieht wo der Container wann ist und wann die Fracht gelöscht wird. Der Transport vom Hafen über Landesgrenzen kommt ja auch noch dazu. Ich denke man kann frühestens in einem Monat damit rechnen.

Letztes Jahr gingen bei Yt die Rahmen auch irgendwann im März auf die REise und ausgeliefert wurde Ende Mai bis Mitte Juni.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. April 2013)

Ich will deine Hoffnung ja nicht zerstören, aber wenn die fertig eloxierten und vormontierten (die Vormontage sollte doch in Asien passieren, oder hab ich das falsch im Kopf?) Bikes schon im Container rumschippern würden, hätten wir schon unsere RnC's, oder zumindest schon eine Zahlungsaufforderung oder so.
Die RnC's dürften ungefähr dann das Werk verlassen, wenn die ersten Serienrahmen zum Strahlen und eloxieren gehen.


----------



## doriuscrow (3. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die Räder befinden sich eventuell schon auf einem Containerschiff aber das ist nicht wie mit DHL wo man dann genau sieht wo der Container wann ist und wann die Fracht gelöscht wird. Der Transport vom Hafen über Landesgrenzen kommt ja auch noch dazu. Ich denke man kann frühestens in einem Monat damit rechnen.
> 
> Letztes Jahr gingen bei Yt die Rahmen auch irgendwann im März auf die REise und ausgeliefert wurde Ende Mai bis Mitte Juni.


 
Genau das kannst du ausschliessen, denn dann wären die Raw, die nicht eloxiert, nicht zusammengebaut, nicht mit Teilen bestückt werden und per Luft kommen, schon da! 

Edit: Da war er mal wieder schneller - hatte aber den gleichen Gedanken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. April 2013)

Jau, da kann so manches passieren. Aber erst, wenn die Räder losgeschickt wurden. 


Rote Naben oder schwarze Naben?
Glänzende Gabel oder matte Gabel?
Vorbaulänge Größe M?
Gewicht Größe M?
Sattelstützenlänge Größe M?
Lieferzeit?


----------



## piilu (3. April 2013)

Werden die ICB auch hier in Deutschland zusammengschraubt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. April 2013)

Denke ich nicht, da öfters gesagt wurde "Rahmenkits per Luftfrahct wäre evtl. möglich, Komplettbikes nicht, zu groß zu teuer".
Wenn die erst hier zusammen gebaut würden wäre da eigentlich kein Unterschied zwischen Rahmenkit und Komplettbike.


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2013)

das ICB 3 sollte doch evtl. hier zusammen gebaut werden?! Zu mindest hat das Stefan mal i.wo geschrieben.


----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2013)

Doch, Anliegerung der Teile aus "dahinten". Ich denke mal die werden zu 80% dahinten gefertigt, und die dann erst mit hierhin zuverschiffen macht ja nicht soo den Sinn. Zudem kostet das zusammenbauen hier vermutlich wesentlich mehr 

Das 3er sollte hier aufgebaut werden, meine ich auch gelesen zuhaben.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das ICB 3 sollte doch evtl. hier zusammen gebaut werden?! Zu mindest hat das Stefan mal i.wo geschrieben.



Die ICB03 will er selbst zusammenschrauben, dann auch mit richtigem Werkzeug.


----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

Naja, wenn wir in unserer Firma in China bestellen, dann wissen wir, dass es nach dem Verlassen der Firma in China nach maximal 6 Wochen bei uns vor Ort ist (Transport im Containerschiff). Ist eigentlich immer so. Bei Verzögerungen wegen Zoll etc. kann man vielleicht nochmal 4 Tage rechnen, aber das ist dann auch schon sehr wohlwollend gerechnet.
Man könnte uns ja einfach mal mitteilen, wann denn die Bikes zum Versand gehen. Das sollte man doch nun wirklich wissen.


----------



## foreigner (3. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Rote Naben oder schwarze Naben?
> 
> Glänzende Gabel oder matte Gabel?
> Vorbaulänge aller Größen?
> ...


 Und ja, das einfach mal beantworten.


----------



## f4lkon (3. April 2013)

Und Durolux oder Monarch im 1er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (3. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: Kannst du irgendwelche neuen Infos bzgl. der Produktion/Versand/Lieferzeit geben? Nach der Taipeh Messe hätte es doch genauere Infos geben sollen? 

Grüsse


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. April 2013)

Stefan sagte letzte Woche was von Urlaub, ich nehme mal an von dem werden wir in dieser Woche nicht allzu viel lesen.


----------



## warp4 (3. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Stefan sagte letzte Woche was von Urlaub, ich nehme mal an von dem werden wir in dieser Woche nicht allzu viel lesen.



Und damit ist hier bis auf Weiteres Funkstille....


----------



## Das_Playmobil (3. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Und damit ist hier bis auf Weiteres Funkstille....



Der will bestimmt nur in Ruhe fahren 

Ich gehe von Mitte bis Ende Mai aus. Da ich eh noch nicht vorbestellt habe, könnte es sein, dass ich mir vielleicht doch ein anderes Enduro kaufe, falls es mich überkommt


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Genau das kannst du ausschliessen, denn dann wären die Raw, die nicht eloxiert, nicht zusammengebaut, nicht mit Teilen bestückt werden und per Luft kommen, schon da!
> 
> Edit: Da war er mal wieder schneller - hatte aber den gleichen Gedanken!



Achso ich dachte das mit der Luftfracht wäre vom Tisch. Bei Yt gabs ja angeblich irgendwelche ominösen Verzögerungen aber ich denke einen Monat muss man für den Seeweg mindestens rechnen.


----------



## doriuscrow (3. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Achso ich dachte das mit der Luftfracht wäre vom Tisch. Bei Yt gabs ja angeblich irgendwelche ominösen Verzögerungen aber ich denke einen Monat muss man für den Seeweg mindestens rechnen.


 
Nur Raw kommt durch die Luft ... der Rest auf dem Wasser! Nicht, dass mir hier noch was angedichtet wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (4. April 2013)

gibts denn schon nen Termin, wann die Bikes online vorbestellbar sind?

Ich hätte einfach nur gern ein ICB 01 in M  und das gern vor dem nächsten winter!

gruß 

           Ruv


----------



## warp4 (4. April 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> gibts denn schon nen Termin, wann die Bikes online vorbestellbar sind?
> 
> Ich hätte einfach nur gern ein ICB 01 in M  und das gern vor dem nächsten winter!
> 
> ...



Das wird knapp... 
Nein, gibt noch keine verbindlichen Termine.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (4. April 2013)

ist doch noch nicht mal der aktuelle Winter vorbei....


----------



## s4shhh (4. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Achso ich dachte das mit der Luftfracht wäre vom Tisch. Bei Yt gabs ja angeblich irgendwelche ominösen Verzögerungen aber ich denke einen Monat muss man für den Seeweg mindestens rechnen.


Wir verschicken in der Firma regelmäßig Container durch die Welt und wenn alles glatt geht dann 4-6 Wochen inkl Zoll.
Wenn jedoch Papiere unstimmig sind oder der Container per Zufallsprinzip einer Sonderkontrolle unterzogen wird dann mal schnell +2 Wochen.
Durchschnitt bei ca. 6 Wochen


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. April 2013)

Also ich stelle die Frage mal ... weil's irgendwie nirgendwo ne Antwort gibt.
Wann kommen denn die bestellten RAW Rahmen ??????
Mein Voucher rostet ......


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist doch noch nicht mal der aktuelle Winter vorbei....


Das muss ich verneinen. War vorhin Rad fahren bei schönstem Sonnenschein, Temperatur war eigentlich angenehm und die Natur fängt auch gerade an durch zu starten => Frühling!


----------



## messias (4. April 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Also ich stelle die Frage mal ... *weil's irgendwie nirgendwo ne Antwort gibt.*
> Wann kommen denn die bestellten RAW Rahmen ??????
> Mein Voucher rostet ......



Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, warum es keine Antwort gibt?


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. April 2013)

NEIN, ich kann nicht denken .... !
Weil ..... in China nen Meteorit runter gekommen ist ?????


----------



## messias (4. April 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Weil ..... in China nen Meteorit runter gekommen ist ?????



Nein, aber das ist ungefähr genauso sinnfrei wie die Annahme es würde irgendetwas beschleunigen täglich die immer gleichen Fragen in mehreren Threads zu stellen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. April 2013)

Du verstehst mich falsch. Ich will nix beschleunigen, davon habe ich nichts gesagt !!!!
Ich möchte nur gerne wissen wann ... sonst nix ! Is doch ganz einfach ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2013)

Nur Schreibst du dass in drei oder vier threads und guckst nicht in den rein in dem schon den ganzen Tag darüber geschätzt wird dass keiner weiß was los ist....


----------



## messias (4. April 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich falsch. Ich will nix beschleunigen, davon habe ich nichts gesagt !!!!
> Ich möchte nur gerne wissen wann ... sonst nix ! Is doch ganz einfach ... !



Na wenns nicht um die Geschwindigkeit geht, dann häng ich mich hier mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster: In 12 Monaten wirst du den Rahmen haben (sofern du einen bestellt hast).

Sollte der Rahmen der Rahmen im April 2014 noch nicht bei dir sein, dann darfst du hier gerne nochmal anfragen


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. April 2013)

Mööönsch, ja is ja gut. Hab eben mal nich geguckt. Schuldig.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurzes Update:
> 
> ...



Die R'nC sollen wie gesagt nächste Woche in den Flieger gepackt werden. Genaue Termine für Komplettbikes und "normale" Rahmenkits folgen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (11. April 2013)

Super Stefan,
das reicht mir ja schon .... Danke !


----------



## elfGrad (14. April 2013)

Wird es die Rahmensets nur mit RS Monarch Plus geben oder hat man auch die Wahl zwischen Durolux oder BOS Dämpfer?
Wenn nein, welches Setup wird für den BOS Vip'r empfohlen?


----------



## Kharne (14. April 2013)

Soweit bekannt nur mit Monarch+

Wenn du dir nen BOS bestellst kriegst du den schon auf den Rahmen angepasst


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Soweit bekannt nur mit Monarch+
> 
> Wenn du dir nen BOS bestellst kriegst du den schon auf den Rahmen angepasst



Ich würd mir trotzdem keinen BOS kaufen...

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (14. April 2013)

ich hoffe, dass meine Frage in diesem Thread richtig aufgehoben ist...

Leider bin ich bei der Auswahl der Größe immer etwas hin und her gerissen.

Größe 187 bei SL 94. Was würdet ihr mir für eine Rahmengröße fürs ICB empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2013)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass meine Frage in diesem Thread richtig aufgehoben ist...
> 
> Leider bin ich bei der Auswahl der Größe immer etwas hin und her gerissen.
> 
> Größe 187 bei SL 94. Was würdet ihr mir für eine Rahmengröße fürs ICB empfehlen?



Sehr schwierig. Du bist definitiv zwischen L und XL.ich hab mich mit 193/93 für XL entschieden, weil L evtl. einen Stück zu kurz sein dürfte, mit dem 50er Sitz Rohr komm ich gut klar, hab ich derzeit auch.
Nun hast du aber 1cm mehr Schrittlänge und 7cm weniger im Oberkörper. Wenn ich mein RnC schon hätte könntest du mal schnell nach WF runter kommen und probefahren. Aber das dauert wohl noch drei Wochen oder so...


----------



## benzinkanister (14. April 2013)

Wer mal ein xl probesitzen will kann gerne vorbei kommen


----------



## doriuscrow (14. April 2013)

Wird das nicht ein doofer Sitzwinkel, wenn er beim "L" die 600er Stütze voll rauszieht?


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Wer mal ein xl probesitzen will kann gerne vorbei kommen


Ich würde dich nach innsbruck auf eine Testfahrt einladen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2013)

Moglich. Aber ne 420er sollte gerade noch gehen. Beim Mega mit 48er Sitzrohr hatte ich noch ca. 1cm bis zum Limit. Mit der 435er dürfte er keine Probleme haben.

   @Eisbein:
Falsch verstanden


----------



## benzinkanister (14. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich würde dich nach innsbruck auf eine Testfahrt einladen



wenn ich mal in der nähe bin und mein radl dabei habe, meld ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (14. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Moglich. Aber ne 420er sollte gerade noch gehen. Beim Mega mit 48er Sitzrohr hatte ich noch ca. 1cm bis zum Limit. Mit der 435er dürfte er keine Probleme haben.


 
Das schon, aber der effektive Winkel wird ja flacher, je höher der Sattel ist ... und das XL hat doch ein steileres Sitzrohr, oder?


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (14. April 2013)

Bei meinem Canyon fahre ich 20" und das passt von der Sitzrohrlänge recht gut.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Das schon, aber der effektive Winkel wird ja flacher, je höher der Sattel ist ... und das XL hat doch ein steileres Sitzrohr, oder?



Da hast du wahr, hilft ihm aber auch nicht weiter wenn er dann trotz 40er Vorbau und 12°-Lenker da drauf hängt wie auf der Streckbank.
 @maxx:
Das entspricht XL von der Sitz Rohrlänge her. Was für ein Canyon ist das?


----------



## doriuscrow (14. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da hast du wahr, hilft ihm aber auch nicht weiter wenn er dann trotz 40er Vorbau und 12°-Lenker da drauf hängt wie auf der Streckbank.


 
Stimmt, denn eigentlich hat er ja nur noch mehr Bein als ich (183/90) Also Oberkörper gleich ... und ich bin mir bei "L" ganz sicher!


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (14. April 2013)

Das ist ein AM von 2010. @Lt.AnimalMother


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2013)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> Das ist ein AM von 2010. @Lt.AnimalMother



Das heißt du hast jetzt auch ein XL mit 50cm Sitz Rohr?


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (14. April 2013)

Laut Tabelle von Canyon ist es L -> 20" -> 50cm Sitzrohrlänge. Also einfach ICB XL?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2013)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> Laut Tabelle von Canyon ist es L -> 20" -> 50cm Sitzrohrlänge. Also einfach ICB XL?



Eben nicht, die Sitzrohrlänge ist zweitrangig. Hast du eine Geometrie Tabelle von dem Ding? Ich hab auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Oberrohrlänge, Sitz-/Lenkwinkel und wenn verfügbar Reach waren interessant. Zusätzlich die aktuelle Vorbaulänge.

Das Oberrohr am ICB ist halt schon recht lang, und du hast einen recht kurzen Oberkörper.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (14. April 2013)

AM 2010 - L(20")
Oberrohrlänge: 620mm
Sitzwinkel: 72°
Lenkwinkel: 68,5°
Vorbau: 100mm

Reach und Stack stehen leider nicht in der Tabelle.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2013)

Ui, du magst es lang 

620er OR mit 100er Vorbau wär mir zu lang. Aber wenn du damit klar kommst das ICB in XL. Aber nimm einen kürzeren Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (14. April 2013)

Wenn du bei 620mm Oberrohr und 72° Sitzwinkel einen 100er Vorbau fährst brauchst du ein XL.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (14. April 2013)

Habe natürlich in der falschen Zeile geschaut - sind 90mm Vorbau.
Das ändert aber auch nichts, oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. April 2013)

Nicht wirklich, da das ICB in XL auch 620mm hat bei 75,5° Sitzwinkel. Das rückt dich bei gleichem Sattelauszug noch etwas weiter nach vorne als jetzt.
Aber der 90er Vorbau wird bei 65° LW wohl eher unangenehm werden, das Optimum für's Lenkgefühl vermute ich irgendwo bei 40 oder 50mm. Plus Lenkerbreite von 720mm und breiter.


----------



## nino85 (14. April 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Wer mal ein xl probesitzen will kann gerne vorbei kommen



Hast du deins inzwischen fertiggestellt?


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Hmm ich weiß ja nicht mehr genau was aber irgendwas soll hier http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/start heute passieren


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

F5.... F5....


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> hmm ich weiß ja nicht mehr genau was aber irgendwas soll hier http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/start heute passieren :d


 ausverkauft!!!


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Hatte meins schon vorbestellt  Es fehlen nur noch die kompletten Angaben für die Anbauteile.


----------



## wallacexiv (15. April 2013)

Rahmen gibts auch schon? http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/carver-icb-rahmen-01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

Kein Dämpfer, wtf?


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

... aber mit Steuersatz ... und auch schon ab Juli


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

Btw wie kommt man auf die Seite? Der Rahmen steht weder unter Carver noch gibts auf der Startseite nen Link?


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Was ist mit dem ICB 02?


----------



## wallacexiv (15. April 2013)

Die sind bestimmt grad am reinstellen.


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kein Dämpfer, wtf?


 
Aber zum Preis von mit Dämpfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

verdammt ich muss um 13:00 zu einem termin...


----------



## wallacexiv (15. April 2013)

Man kann doch momentan eh nichts vorbestellen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Dämpfer fehlt definitiv im Lieferumfang. War klar mit umfasst:

*Rahmen und Rahmenset

Für den eloxierten Serienrahmen ohne Dämpfer werden 899, für den eloxierten Serienrahmen mit Rock Shox Monarch+ RC3 1099 fällig. Wer den Rahmen einzeln kauft, kann aus Silber, Blau und Titan-Rot auswählen.​*


----------



## GuyGood (15. April 2013)

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/carver-icb-01

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/carver-icb-02

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/carver-icb-03


----------



## Lindwurm (15. April 2013)

Das komplette ICB 01 gibts auch schon
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/carver-icb-01


----------



## visionthing (15. April 2013)

Lieferung voraussichtlich im Juli. Na Klasse. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

So schöne Schalthebel am 02er -.-


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

got it ICB02 in m!
jetzt schon ausverkauft...
krass


----------



## MOE_ses (15. April 2013)

M  ausverkauft :kotz:


----------



## alfeljefe (15. April 2013)

01 in m gibts noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2013)

Wie jetzt? Am 01er doch nen Suntour-Dämpfer? Hieß es da nicht zwischenzeitlich dass die nicht liefern können/wollen was auch immer und deshalb nen monarch dran sollte? 

Naja, für mich ja zum Glück nicht so relevant.


----------



## MOE_ses (15. April 2013)

Jetzt komm ich mir endgültig nur noch verarscht vor!

Hatte es schon im Wahrenkorb und dann beim bezahlen "Der von ihnen gewünschte Artikel ist nicht verfügbar"

Unglaublich....


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

*Durchmesser Bremsscheibe:* 180mm/ 180mm

Kann ja wohl nicht stimmen oder?


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

Und "S" gab es nur eine Minute lang ... war wohl nur eins vorhanden jeweils


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

sehe ich das richtig das ich sofort 2500â¬ bezahlen muss um das Teil im Juli zu bekommen?


----------



## GuyGood (15. April 2013)

sorry, hier stand müll^^ Ich seh schon, dass die Größen raus sind^^


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig das ich sofort 2500 bezahlen muss um das Teil im Juli zu bekommen?


 
Das zu entscheiden, dauert schon an sich viel zu lange!!!!!


----------



## Lindwurm (15. April 2013)

Bremsscheibe am ICB 02  wurde doch 203/180 abgestimmt.
Oder hab ich da was verpeilt.
Im Shop steht 180/180


----------



## vx2200 (15. April 2013)

@Carver: Fail²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Schaut mal Foto und dann *Dämpfer:* Suntour Durolux RC 215/63, Zug- und Druckstufe einstellbar, 170mm/ 150mm Federweg (einstellbar)


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2013)

liebe leute.... KEIN XL rahmenset?! was geht denn da ab?


----------



## Mxpanda (15. April 2013)

Warum steht denn bei jeder Größe und jeder Ausstattung "verfügbar" dahinter, wenns ja anscheinend nicht stimmt?!

Als ich mir letztes Jahr mein Drift gekauft habe, war das mit der Ausstattung um XXL Onlineshop auch nicht aussagekräftig. Vielleicht trifft das ja auch diesmal wieder zu....


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Gut dass ich gestern schon Account bei fahrradxxl erstellt haben mit allen Adressdaten


----------



## kandyman (15. April 2013)

.


----------



## alfeljefe (15. April 2013)

kurbel muss man dann eher zum Winter hin austauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

icb2: *Sofort versendbar*
 jetzt bezahlen und die Lieferung  erfolgt voraussichtlich im Juli.
- *Durchmesser Bremsscheibe:* *180mm*/ 180mm
- *Schalthebel:* Shimano *Deore* SL-M591
- *Sattelstütze:* Rock Shox Reverb Stealth (innenverlegter Zug) *125mm

*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2013)

Irgendwie erscheint es, als würde das hier grad mit Schmackes vor die Wand gehen...


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Schalthebel am ICB01 Shimano SLX SL-M675
Schalthebel am ICB02 Shimano Deore SL-M591

Vielleicht hätt ich doch das besser ausgestattete ICB01 nehmen sollen


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Irgendwie erscheint es, als würde das hier grad mit Schmackes vor die Wand gehen...


 Leider , ja!  ABER: Es lebe R'nC!


----------



## alfeljefe (15. April 2013)

fand ich auch klasse mit den Schalthebeln als ich gerade das 01 bestellt habe


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Ui ui ui, ich finde die sollten aber schnell dabei schreiben, dass die Bilder von den Specs abweichen.


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Status der Bestellung: Versand wird vorbereitet


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

Ärgert sich keiner über den Preis des Rahmenkits?? Laut Seite1 hier in diesem Faden sollte der zu diesem Preis schon mit Monarch+ sein ...


----------



## foreigner (15. April 2013)

Ãh, hallo ? Was soll das denn?

Deore Schalthebel am 02er ? Da sollten SLX dran, ist hier im Eingangsbeitrag auch so dokumentiert. Es wurde ja noch wegen XT-Hebeln Ã¼berlegt. Jetzt Deore ? Schlechter Scherz oder?
180er Bremsscheibe vorne ?  Genauso: Da sollte immer eine 203er dran. Was soll das?
Und Lieferzeit Juli ? Ãh,... . Gilt das auch fÃ¼r die schon lÃ¤nger in den LÃ¤den bestellten RÃ¤der? @Stefan.Stark: Ich bitte um AufklÃ¤rung. 

Ãberlege gerade ernsthaft, ob ich storniere. Dann wird nochmal ein M Rad frei. 
Juli, da kann ich auch gleich noch bis August warten und mir dann ein locker 1000â¬ reduziertes Angebot holen. Die gibtÂ´s jedes Jahr.


Ganz ehrlich: Nettes Projekt, aber so wieÂ´s gerade aussieht: Zum SchluÃ verkackt !


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Status der Bestellung: Versand wird vorbereitet


 Aber nicht zu dir ... sondern zum Eloxierer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuyGood (15. April 2013)

Hat bestimmt gerade irgendein IT-Typi  einfach nur paar Daten reingehauen, am Besten noch zwischen 2 anderen Aufgaben die er hatte. Denke mal das mit dem Schalthebel und der Bremsscheibengröße ist ein Versehen. 
Ist eben nur doof, wenn man es jetzt so bestellt, da man sich ja entsprechend auf diese Komponenten einigt? 
Das sollte entsprechend schnell nachgebessert werden, genauso wie die Abbildungen, die nicht übereinstimmen mit den tatsächlichen Komponenten.

Wegen dem Rahmen OHNE Dämpfer: Hoffen wir, dass das auch ein Versehen ist  

Geschmeidig bleiben, Leute^^


----------



## kandyman (15. April 2013)

Ich nehme an dass sich da ein paar Fehler eingeschlichen haben die irgendwann korrigiert werden. Ein paar Sachen werden aber wohl auch keine Fehler sein...


----------



## warp4 (15. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Äh, hallo ? Was soll das denn?
> 
> Deore Schalthebel am 02er ? Da sollten SLX dran, ist hier im Eingangsbeitrag auch so dokumentiert. Es wurde ja noch wegen XT-Hebeln überlegt. Jetzt Deore ? Schlechter Scherz oder?
> 180er Bremsscheibe vorne ?  Genauso: Da sollte immer eine 203er dran. Was soll das?
> ...



Der letzte Satz trifft es auf den Punkt... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nino85 (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> got it ICB02 in m!
> jetzt schon ausverkauft...
> krass



Wieso? Sind doch noch ICB2 da?

Aber die Specs sind komisch:

125er Reverb
Deore Trigger
180/180 Scheiben statt 200/180
Kein Wort zum Verstell-Steuersatz


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Wir können ja mal im Live Chat nachfragen  Jetzt hab ich auch schwarz auf weiss, dass ich ein *Einsatzzweck:* All Mountain habe . Das 2er ist sogar ein Freerider


----------



## Julman (15. April 2013)

Die Kurbel vom 1er ist auch nur 170mm statt 175mm ...


----------



## warp4 (15. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Ich nehme an dass sich da ein paar Fehler eingeschlichen haben die irgendwann korrigiert werden. Ein paar Sachen werden aber wohl auch keine Fehler sein...



Das Chaos der letzten Wochen setzt sich nahtlos fort...
Verstehe nicht,warum der Shopauftritt jetzt so stümperhaft daherkommt. War doch massenhaft Zeit, das ordentlich vorzubereiten !


Gruß Uwe


----------



## alfeljefe (15. April 2013)

Die Kurbel vom 01 fährt eh nur einen Sommer und evtl einen Herbst


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wieso? Sind doch noch ICB2 da?



Aber nur ab L

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Deore-Schalter kann nur ein gaaanz schwerer Irrtum sein. Kommt mir vor wie die Merhwertsteuererhöhungdiskussion: CDU: 2% - SPD: 0 % - CDU+SPD: 3 %.

Über DEORE wurde nicht einmal nachgedacht!

170er-Kurbel???

180er-Bremsscheibe vorne?

Lieferung *JULI*! D.h. noch über 10 Wochen! Da auch noch dem letzten Sturm keine Informationen über die Produktion kamen, werden die Rahmen wohl gerade erst für das Schweißen fertig gemacht.

Sauber gelaufen!


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Die Kurbel vom 1er tausche ich sofort und verkaufe die als ungefahren. Auch die HG62 Kassette mit fast einem halben Kilo kommt sofort runter. Cockpit und Bremsen werden begutachtet.


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ärgert sich keiner über den Preis des Rahmenkits?? Laut Seite1 hier in diesem Faden sollte der zu diesem Preis schon mit Monarch+ sein ...


ich ruf schon zum zweiten mal an deswegen und lass nachfragen. Ich hoffe noch auf einen großen fehler beim einstellen in den shop. Immerhin wäre so mal der winkelsteuersatz dabei...


Edit: der herr am telefon schreibt dem Verantwortlichen grade. Was ich weis: Es sind genau 6 SECHS Rahmen in größe XL vom Silbernen Rahmen mit blauer Wippe im Shop gelistet. Verfügbar dürften jetzt nur noch 5 sein!


----------



## warp4 (15. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wieso? Sind doch noch ICB2 da?...



Aber nicht in M (44cm)...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Das Chaos der letzten Wochen setzt sich nahtlos fort...
> Verstehe nicht,warum der Shopauftritt jetzt so stümperhaft daherkommt. War doch massenhaft Zeit, das ordentlich vorzubereiten !
> 
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Vielleicht noch ein nachgereichter Aprilscherz

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich ruf schon zum zweiten mal an deswegen und lass nachfragen. Ich hoffe noch auf einen großen fehler beim einstellen in den shop. Immerhin wäre so mal der winkelsteuersatz dabei...


 
... aber ist der dir im Zweifelsfall 200 Eier wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. April 2013)

Bei den Specs hoffe ich einfach mal auf Fehler.
Aber Juli, da könnt ich kotzen. Ich fand schon Juni schlimm. Meine Tourengurke ist 15 Jahr alt und fällt bald auseinander. Und wenn die vorraussichtlich schreiben, dann heißt das am Ende wohl noch August.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Noch 6 in L


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Ja da sind auf jeden Fall Fehler drin, die hoffentlich nach der Mittagspause weg sind. Das mit dem Liefertermin haben die eher gut gewählt denke ich, weil das Geheule sonst riesig wäre.


----------



## foreigner (15. April 2013)

Vor allem: Schaut mal aus dem Fenster! Ich will ein Fahrrad!


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Ich denke Sie schreiben Juli um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Hoffe schon noch auf Ende Juni!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Noch 4 in XL


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Noch 6 in L



wie erkennst du den lagerstand?

habs schon gefunden. Im Warenkorb...


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ja da sind auf jeden Fall Fehler drin, die hoffentlich nach der Mittagspause weg sind. Das mit dem Liefertermin haben die eher gut gewählt denke ich, weil das Geheule sonst riesig wäre.


Der Liefertermin von R'nC wurde ja auch gaaaaanz grosszügig auf März datiert, damit man am Ende dann positiv überrascht ist, wenn es doch schon im Mai kommt!


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Für die Leute die Online bestellen. Es gibt auch den 5 Euro Newsletter Gutschein:

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/cms/newsl...ldung&utm_campaign=Newsletteranmeldung_Footer


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Noch 1 ICB03 in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. April 2013)

Den ganzen Scheiß hätte man sich sparen können, wenn die Weihnachten verbindlich bestellbar gewesen wären und man die Menge vernünftig wüsste. Außerdem sind doch schon Ende 2012 und  Anfang 2013 Wochen ins Land gegangen, in denen nichts passiert ist.(Nach den 1 Protos vom jürgen, kam doch ewig nix in Sachen Rahmen) Mich hat das damals sehr gewundert und ich hatte mir damals gedacht "hoffentlich rächt sich das dann nicht bei der Auslieferung". Mh. So schaut´s dann halt aus. Verzögerungen gibt´s fast immer, nur rächen die sich halt umso mehr, wenn man schon eh spät dran ist.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> wie erkennst du den lagerstand?
> 
> habs schon gefunden. Im Warenkorb...



Im Warenkorb die Zahl der verfügbaren ändern ...

So, Pause vorbei, war ein schaler Spaß ..


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> . Das mit dem Liefertermin haben die eher gut gewählt denke ich, weil das Geheule sonst riesig wäre.



Also wen ich eins bestelle dann steht bei mir Lieferzeit 3-6Tage. Aber dummerweise brauch ich M
Vielleicht sollte ich mal die 5 L noch bestellen und nach 7Tagen stornieren wegen nicht eingehaltener Lieferzeit

G.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Den ganzen Scheiß hätte man sich sparen können, wenn die Weihnachten verbindlich bestellbar gewesen wären und man die Menge vernünftig wüsste.



Meine Rede! Will mir ja nicht stetig selbst auf die Schulter klopfen , aber wenn Carver nur ein Zehntel meiner Vorschläge hierzu umgesetzt hätte, wäre es schon ordentlich gelaufen! Und ich bin nicht aus dieser Branche!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wen ich eins bestelle dann steht bei mir Lieferzeit 3-6Tage. Aber dummerweise brauch ich M
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal die 5 L noch bestellen und nach 7Tagen stornieren wegen nicht eingehaltener Lieferzeit
> 
> G.



Nein, Verfügbarkeit (Juli) gibt die Fälligkeit der Leistung an, Lieferzeit ist der dann folgende Zeitraum. Wird so also nix!


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wen ich eins bestelle dann steht bei mir Lieferzeit 3-6Tage. Aber dummerweise brauch ich M
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal die 5 L noch bestellen und nach 7Tagen stornieren wegen nicht eingehaltener Lieferzeit
> 
> G.


 Vielleicht verrät dir der Max wo nachts der Proto steht ...?


----------



## kandyman (15. April 2013)

Als Österreicher kann man nicht mal ein Kundenkonto anlegen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, Verfügbarkeit (Juli) gibt die Fälligkeit der Leistung an, Lieferzeit ist der dann folgende Zeitraum. Wird so also nix!



Schau mal was passiert wenn du jetzt noch ein L kaufen willst...nur so interesse halber

G.


----------



## wallacexiv (15. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Als Österreicher kann man nicht mal ein Kundenkonto anlegen



Diskriminierung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Als Österreicher kann man nicht mal ein Kundenkonto anlegen



du musst vorher bei http://www.logoix.com/cgi-bin/index.pl einen account erstellen dann kannst du auf diese Lieferadresse versenden lassen.
so hab ichs zumindest gemacht.


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Hier mal ein Gutschein für die ICB2'er damit die sich ordentliche Schalthebel kaufen können 

5NLS1304AN


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schau mal was passiert wenn du jetzt noch ein L kaufen willst...nur so interesse halber
> 
> G.



IB02 in L: Highlander!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> IB02 in L: Highlander!



Ich hab noch 5 im Warenkorb liegen, seit 20min...würd mich schonmal interessieren ob die auch weg sind oder ob der Warenkorb mir die zusagt

G.


----------



## wallacexiv (15. April 2013)

Hier überschlägt sich ja alles.


----------



## foreigner (15. April 2013)

In nicht mal 1,5 Stunden fast alles weg.

Hat Carver ja spitze geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

IBC02 in L. Jetzt noch 3!


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wieso? Sind doch noch ICB2 da?
> 
> Aber die Specs sind komisch:
> 
> ...



Ausserdem vermiss ich noch ne Bemerkung zu den angeblich beiliegenden Ausfallenden für 650B...

Hoffentlich alles nur Fehler...


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 5 im Warenkorb liegen, seit 20min...würd mich schonmal interessieren ob die auch weg sind oder ob der Warenkorb mir die zusagt
> 
> G.




ist ein magento shop. da ist es zumindest so:
first buy -> first serve!
warenkorb blockierung nicht möglich...
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/admin


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Ich habe noch drei im Warenkorb. Ich verkaufe meinen Warenkorb an höchstbietenden  und ich kann nur sagen, dass ich hier eine menge Kaffee habe um ständig F5 zu drücken


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

na toll. beim bezahlen festgestellt das auf meine KK 25â¬ zu wenig limit ist...

da jetzt was draufbuchen dauert bis morgen. das wars dann wohl.

P.s. der Gutschein geht nicht mehr wenn man den Kauf vorgang abbricht und dann nochmal versucht...


glaube zumindest nicht das morgen von den 7 ICB2 in XL noch eins da ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> nö, first buy -> first serve!
> warenkorb blockierung nicht möglich...



Ja das wird auch nur in vertrauenswürdigen Shops so gehandhabt...

G.


----------



## Hardraider (15. April 2013)

dann klick mal weiter. Werden alle weg sein..


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich habe noch drei im Warenkorb. Ich verkaufe meinen Warenkorb an höchstbietenden  und ich kann nur sagen, dass ich hier eine menge Kaffee habe um ständig F5 zu drücken



Tausche Waren mit 5 L gegen einen mit einem M

G.


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

So ich hab mal meinen Warenkorb gelöscht. Ich hatte zwei 1er, ein 2er und ein 3er drin.


----------



## wallacexiv (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> na toll. beim bezahlen festgestellt das auf meine KK 25 zu wenig limit ist...
> 
> da jetzt was draufbuchen dauert bis morgen. das wars dann wohl.
> 
> ...



geht das nicht auch irgendwie auf rechnung zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Hardraider schrieb:


> dann klick mal weiter. Werden alle weg sein..



Nö hab noch 4Stück...eines ist jetzt bei einem Test verloren gegengen

G.


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> In nicht mal 1,5 Stunden fast alles weg.
> 
> Hat Carver ja spitze geplant.



Also wie ich das verstanden habe haben sich da die Herren der XXL-Kette beim Einkauf wohl stark verschätzt... Haben sich wohl eher am Trekking-Kundenstamm als an diesen Online Freireitern orientiert. Immerhin hab ich jetzt so einen 02er Gaul (mit hoffentlich aktuell noch falschen Specs).


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

wenn das ginge wÃ¼rde ich es machen. 

Hatte damit gerechnet das es wie mein Raw eine Anzahlung gibt.

Sonst hÃ¤tte ich noch was auf die KK....

Aber nein man muss hier 2500â¬ zahlen damit man es vielleicht im juli hat. 

So werde ich hoffen das noch jemand ein 2er in XL stoniert. Oder morgen von den 7 noch eins da ist.


Das man es nicht schafft die Specs richtig ein zu tragen ist echt armselig. Am ende kommt das Teil ohne 650B enden, mit 125er Reverb, deore shiftern und 180/180 scheiben. dann wÃ¤re es gut das die nicht mit meinem Geld spielen durften bis ich es wieder haben wollte.


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> geht das nicht auch irgendwie auf rechnung zu kaufen?



Vorkasse?


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Das Ganze ist einfach nur lustig und sehr traurig zugleich. Da stellt der Praktikant das Zeug mal eben online, geht kurz pinkeln und alle ICB's sind trotz falscher Angaben schon weg.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> In nicht mal 1,5 Stunden fast alles weg.
> 
> Hat Carver ja spitze geplant.



Waren wohl nichtmal 15min beim M 

G.


----------



## Hardraider (15. April 2013)

Ja, genau aus diesen Gründen lese ich diesen Thread so gern.

Hab sogar noch Popcorn von Oblivion über


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Hallo?
Es sind alle bis aufs ICB02 in M noch verfügbar...

Hoffe das die bei Carver so schlau sind und Rahmen Blau in M auf ICB02 upgraden...


----------



## wallacexiv (15. April 2013)

haske schrieb:


> Vorkasse?



Bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (15. April 2013)

Popcorn und Cola stehen bereit. Glaube das wird ein lustger Tag in diesem Thread :-_)


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

Ah ok. hab Vorkasse genommen. so sollte ees gehen... 

ICB2 XL -1


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Es sind alle bis aufs ICB02 in M noch verfügbar...
> 
> ..



Ich brauch aber M 

G.


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ah ok. hab Vorkasse genommen. so sollte ees gehen...
> 
> ICB2 XL -1



Bitte schön ;-)


----------



## kandyman (15. April 2013)

Witzig wie viele Leute hier Tagesfreizeit haben


----------



## wallacexiv (15. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Witzig wie viele Leute hier Tagesfreizeit haben



Bürojob.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

haske schrieb:


> Bitte schön ;-)



Hirn Blockade 

Gibt es da eigentlich einen Zeitlichen Rahmen in dem man das überweisen muss? Bzw. reservieren die einem das nur 2-3 Tage oder wie läuft das?

sonst würde ich natürlich warten bis es wirklich lieferbar ist. und solange selber Zinsen sammeln


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Fleißiger Student


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

Student 

 @_Carver_: Das wird euch niemand vergessen 

Ich glaub ich geb meinem Marketing Prof mal den Link zu dem Thread 
hier, der kann dann ein Lehrbuch schreiben wie man *NICHT* macht _**_


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hirn Blockade
> 
> Gibt es da eigentlich einen Zeitlichen Rahmen in dem man das überweisen muss? Bzw. reservieren die einem das nur 2-3 Tage oder wie läuft das?
> 
> sonst würde ich natürlich warten bis es wirklich lieferbar ist. und solange selber Zinsen sammeln



Google mal nach: _Möbel - bestellung - anzahlung - ohne Bürgschaft - allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen - unwirksam _

Berührt übrigens nur die Voraus-Zahlungspflicht, nicht den Vertrag als solchen.


----------



## Hardraider (15. April 2013)

Wäre doch total langweilig gewesen, wenn alles glatt gelaufen wäre. Stellt euch vor, jeder würde das bekommen, was er gerne hätte.


----------



## decay (15. April 2013)

Hm, das mit der Vorkasse ist mir persönlich auch zu heiß, keinen Bock soviel Kohle vorzustrecken für einen ungewissen Liefertermin...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Student
> 
> @_Carver_: Das wird euch niemand vergessen
> 
> ...



Das hier reicht mindestens für einen Masterarbeit!


----------



## kandyman (15. April 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Hm, das mit der Vorkasse ist mir persönlich auch zu heiß, keinen Bock soviel Kohle vorzustrecken für einen ungewissen Liefertermin...



Du kannst die Bestellung eh jederzeit stornieren bzw. das Rad dann 2 Wochen lang zurücksenden!


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Wäre doch total langweilig gewesen, wenn alles glatt gelaufen wäre. Stellt euch vor, jeder würde das bekommen, was er gerne hätte.



Das hat meine Freundin heute morgen auch zu mir gesagt


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Google mal nach: _Möbel - bestellung - anzahlung - ohne Bürgschaft - allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen - unwirksam _
> 
> Berührt übrigens nur die Voraus-Zahlungspflicht, nicht den Vertrag als solchen.



Google ist schnell!!! 

https://www.google.at/search?q=Möbe...illa:de:official&client=firefox-a&channel=rcs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (15. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Kannst/könnt du/Ihr bitte kurz was zu den folgenden Themen sagen:

- Deore Shifter am ICB2 oder doch SLX?
- 125er Reverb am ICB2 oder doch 150er?
- Winkelsteuersatz am ICB2 oder ein normaler?
- Sind die langen Ausfallenden nun beim ICB1/2/3 dabei oder nicht?

Gruß

der Luke


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Das hier reicht mindestens für einen Masterarbeit!



Schade, dass ich *nur* Wirtschaftsinformatik studiere, wäre ich BWLer hätte ich das Thema glatt abgegrast


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

vom icb 3 haben die wohl pro größe 5 geordert. 
gibt noch 3m 3XL 4 L....

beim ICB 2:
4M 6 XL 4 XXL

wegen Vorkasse... Deswegen frag ich ja wie lange man da mit dem Bezahlen warten kann. Am ende gibt es Das Teil erst im Oktober,,,


----------



## nino85 (15. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich *nur* Wirtschaftsinformatik studiere, wäre ich BWLer hätte ich das Thema glatt abgegrast



Solange dein Betreuer mit dem Thema klarkommt - warum nicht? "Evaluierung des Nutzens und der Wirkung von Online-Marketing im Rahmen von Crowd-Engineering-Projekten" Klingt doch schonmal wichtig genug 

Und wer sagt, dass ein WIler nur über Informatik-Lastige Themen schreiben darf?


----------



## Hardraider (15. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich *nur* Wirtschaftsinformatik studiere, wäre ich BWLer hätte ich das Thema glatt abgegrast



Wie jetzt? Nur Wirtschatsinformatik und dazu nur an der TU ?


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

Was soll ich denn an der *L*ower *M*unich *U*niversity?
Btw gibbet da kein Winfo Studiengang
 @Merlin7:
I.d.R verfällt die Reservierung wenn nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen das Geld eingegangen ist.


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vom icb 3 haben die wohl pro größe 5 geordert.
> gibt noch 3m 3XL 4 L....
> 
> beim ICB 2:
> ...




Ich denke das schon einige ICB02 in den Filialen verkauft(vorbestellt) wurden...


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vom icb 3 haben die wohl pro größe 5 geordert.
> gibt noch 3m 3XL 4 L....
> 
> beim ICB 2:
> ...



Hab glaub ich bei der Anmeldung gestern irgendwas von 5 Tagen Reservierung gelesen oder so. Bei manchem Händler sinds 14 Tage. Dann wird die Bestellung normalerweise wieder freigegeben. Vorher gibts aber noch Erinnerungsmails ;-).


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

Es wurden fast alle, wenn nicht alle, ICBs die in die XXL Filialen kommen schon vorbestellt und angezahlt...
 @nino85: Merk ich mir für meinen Bachelor nächsten Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vom icb 3 haben die wohl pro größe 5 geordert.
> gibt noch 3m 3XL 4 L....
> 
> beim ICB 2:
> ...



Gab es eigentlich irgendwann mal eins in S?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Nur mal so nebenbei: 

Radon hat lt. Bravo für die Slide 150 E1 und E2 Varianten je 50 eingeplant. Bei Bedarf stocken die aber sicher auf.

Von dem Swoop-Deluxe (Team) sollte es wohl auch 50 geben.


----------



## driest (15. April 2013)

Wow, die beispiellose Inkompetenz setzt sich nahtlos fort. Wer haette gedacht das es ueberhaupt moeglich ist das Projekt in dieser Phase noch so an die Wand zu fahren.

Am Anfang des Projekts gab es noch die Diskussion das YT und Co. das bessere P/L Verhaeltnis haben aber man seitens Carver ja die bessere Kommunikation und den ganzen Service mit bezahlt. Ganz ehrlich: YT hat sich schon einige Dinger geleistet aber im Vergleich zu dem was gerade abgeht ist das der Kommunikativste und Kundenfreundlichste Laden ueberhaupt. Bezahlung jetzt, Lieferung im Juli???? Was haben die da getrunken als sie sich das ueberlegt haben? Wir haben Mitte April, Leute. Ich streck ganz sicher nicht 2500 EUR fuer etwas vor, was mir VIELEICHT in 3-4 Monaten geliefert wird! Da haette ich auch bei der YT Weihnachtsaktion mitmachen koennen, da war das P/L aber wesentlich  besser. Eine Anzahlung oder sowas wie beim RnC Framekit waere da wohl eher angebracht, Carver ist jetzt auch nicht so bettelarm das sie so eine Aktion wirklich noetig haette, oder habt ihr akute Solvenzprobleme?

Die Specs sind auch schon seit ewigkeiten beschlossen und oeffentlich kommuniziert worden, zusammen mit den Preisen. Jetzt ist das Frameset ploetzlich 200 Euro teurer, komponenten wie Reverb 125mm oder Deore Shifter am 02er, ein anderer Daempfer am 01er, 180mm Bremsscheiben vorner???? WTF?

Der Knaller ist dann aber die bestellte Menge. Ich habe den Eindruck seitens Carver gibt es gar kein Interesse das Bike zu verkaufen. Wieviele wurden insgesamt produziert, 50? Es haette einen Praktikanten 10 Minuten Arbeitszeit gekostet eine Umfrage hier im Forum zu erstellen wer das Bike kaufen moechte, dann haette man die Nachfrage wunderbar abschaetzen koennen. Ich denke die meissten haetten auch mit Freuden im Dezember schon 100 Euro angezahlt um sicher eins zu bekommen, Aehnlich wie beim RnC Framekit. Damit haette man die Nachfrage sehr genau abschaetzen koennen. Und das wurde euch sogar x-mal hier im Forum von euren "Kunden" vorgeschlagen!

Alles in allem ein super interessantes Projekt, grossen Respekt an Stefan und Nuts die das Projekt quasi alleine getragen haben. Ist mir aber unbegreiflich wie unfaehig das restliche Carver Team sein muss um am laufenden Band solche no-gos vom Stapel zu lassen. Laesst auch das Crash-Replacement Programm in einem etwas anderen Licht da stehen. Ich wage zu bezweifeln das Carver dann ueberhaupt noch einen Rahmen besitzt den sie mir dann guenstig zur verfuegung stellen koennten, sollte ich meinen mal zerlegen.

Einer so unzuverlaessigen Firma 2500 EUR Risikokapital fuer 3 Monate zur Verfuegung zu stellen ist mir aber viel zu heiss. Ich werde wohl YT kaufen, Glueckwunsch Carver, bessere Werbung fuer die Konkurrenz kann man wohl nicht machen...


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich irgendwann mal eins in S?


 
Ja, aber nur kurz ... ich hab's nur beim ersten draufschauen gesehen - dann war's weg!


----------



## Marsgesicht (15. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_:
> 
> Kannst/könnt du/Ihr bitte kurz was zu den folgenden Themen sagen:
> 
> ...



@_Stefan.Stark

_Dann sammeln wir doch am besten mal und ergänzen jeweils durch Komplettzitat.

- Bremse vorne nur 180mm bei ICB01/2/3
- 170mm Kurbelarmlänge bei ICB01/2/3
- 24/38 Kurbel final ?
- Bild Rahmenset 1 und 3 vertauscht.
- über das Gesamtgewicht der Kompletträder wird leider geschwiegen...


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_stefan.stark_:
> 
> Kannst/könnt du/ihr bitte kurz was zu den folgenden themen sagen:
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Marsgesicht schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> - über das Gesamtgewicht der Kompletträder wird leider geschwiegen...



Diese wurden von Stefan bereits bekanntgegeben.

Was ist noch auswendig weiß:
ICB02 13,8 in RH44

Den Rest musst selber raussuchen 

ps: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10488633&postcount=1043


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Marsgesicht schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark
> 
> _Dann sammeln wir doch am besten mal und ergänzen jeweils durch Komplettzitat.
> 
> ...



Dämpfer ICB1 laut Specs oder Foto?
Sattel ICB1  laut Specs oder Foto?
Schalthebel ICB1  laut Specs oder Foto?


----------



## decay (15. April 2013)

@kandyman: ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommen würde (das Bike gefiele mir ja ansich), ich finde driest hats in seinem Post ganz gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Anzahlung wäre für mich voll ok, 2500 Euro vorstrecken, nein danke (selbst wenn das mit dem Liefertermin klappt, aber offensichtlich will FXXL sich ja da auch nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen und schreibt "voraussichtlich"...). Und stornieren und zurücksenden impliziert schon wieder etwas mehr Streß als ich gerne hätte.
Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Hardraider (15. April 2013)

Rahmen: Carver ICB 03Lieferumfang: Tange Seiki Steuersatz, Kettenstrebenschutz, Kabelführungen, Syntace Steckachse + Schaltauge + Schraube, Ausfallenden für 26 Zoll und 650bDämpfer: Rockshox Monarch Plus+ RC3Radgröße: 26 Zoll oder 650b

Bei den Framekits passt doch alles?


----------



## open-air (15. April 2013)

Ich sitze hier und genieße die Show.
Das scheint am ersten Buchstaben des Namens zu liegen.....

@ Carver: 

Es gibt ein anderes Bike


Viel Glück und Erfolg für die Zukunft.


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Rahmen: Carver ICB 03Lieferumfang: Tange Seiki Steuersatz, Kettenstrebenschutz, Kabelführungen, Syntace Steckachse + Schaltauge + Schraube, Ausfallenden für 26 Zoll und 650bDämpfer: Rockshox Monarch Plus+ RC3Radgröße: 26 Zoll oder 650b
> 
> Bei den Framekits passt doch alles?



haben sie jetzt wohl ausgebessert!


----------



## Hardraider (15. April 2013)

Lediglich die Bilder sind noch vertauscht!


----------



## noam (15. April 2013)

ich muss mal kurz anmerken, dass ich überglücklich bin mich gegen ein ICB entschieden zu haben und schon seit Januar auf meinem Speci Enduro unterwegs bin


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt den jetzigen shitstorm nicht.

dass das bike erst juni/juli kommen wird war schon seit einiger zeit klar.
das es am montag zum verkauf steht war klar.
das es gleich zu zahlen ist und nicht nur eine Anzahlung finde ich nicht so schlimm.

blöd finde ich nur das leute aus dem forum kein ICB02 M mehr bekommen haben
und das die facts im webshop mangelhaft sind


----------



## wallacexiv (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt den jetzigen shitstorm nicht.
> 
> dass das bike erst juni/juli kommen wird war schon seit einiger zeit klar.
> das es am montag zum verkauf steht war klar.
> ...



Der Liefertermin wurde immer weiter nach hinten verschoben. Zu dem momentan anvisierten Termin kann man bei einigen Herstellern schon fast wieder die 2014er Modelle ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

@vscope: sehe ich auch so. Mich nerven halt die Specs, weil die nun echt genug Zeit hatten diese fix zu machen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die so final sind. Liefertermin ist ärgerlich aber zum Preis von ICB1 und dann noch mit 10 kostenlosen Monatsraten bekommt man nirgendwo etwas vergleichbares.


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> blöd finde ich nur das leute aus dem forum kein ICB02 M mehr bekommen haben
> und das die facts im webshop *mangelhaft* sind



ungenügend würde ich sagen.

was ist eigentlich mit der Kettenführung die taucht nur auf dem Bild auf.

Habe schon versucht per livechat und tel. jemand dort zu erreichen - keine chance...


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Ich gehe  bei den Specs von den Daten der ersten Seite aus.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10165445&postcount=1

Alles andere wäre echt ein Frechheit!


----------



## Marsgesicht (15. April 2013)

@_Stefan.Stark

_- Deore Shifter am ICB2 oder doch SLX?
- 125er Reverb am ICB2 oder doch 150er?
- Winkelsteuersatz am ICB2 oder ein normaler?
- Sind die langen Ausfallenden nun beim ICB1/2/3 dabei oder nicht?
--
- Bremse vorne nur 180mm bei ICB01/2/3
- 170mm Kurbelarmlänge bei ICB01/2/3
- 24/38 Kurbel final ?
- Bild Rahmenset 1 und 3 vertauscht.
- über das Gesamtgewicht der Kompletträder wird leider geschwiegen...
--
- Dämpfer ICB1 laut Specs oder Foto?
- Sattel ICB1 laut Specs oder Foto?
- Schalthebel ICB1 laut Specs oder Foto?
--
- Kettenführung die taucht nur auf dem Bild auf.


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Könnte evtl. jemand der das ICB1 online bestellt hat die Bestellübersicht online stellen? Der Name kann ja raus mir geht es nur um die Specs. Mit den gelisteten SLX Shiftern kann man vllt. im Laden noch verhandeln falls daraus in den kommenden Tagen Deore Shifter werden.


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

in der Bestellübersicht steht das nicht drin. musst screenshot von der HP machen.


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Hmm achso ok danke. Ja das mit dem Screenshot von der HP, glaube ich, ist nicht so verbindlich.


----------



## alfeljefe (15. April 2013)

in der Email steht nur, dass ich das 01 in Rahmengröße 44 bestellt habe, also ohne Specs.


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Beim 2er wurden die Schalthebel gerade zu  Shimano Deore SLX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

lol .. Kompetenz bei der Arbeit...


----------



## alfeljefe (15. April 2013)

Besonderheit: Ausfallenden für 26 und 27,5 Zoll haben sie dazu und die Slx Shifter sind trotzdem geblieben, von daher geh ich davon aus, dass es passt


----------



## mw.dd (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Ich gehe  bei den Specs von den Daten der ersten Seite aus.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10165445&postcount=1
> ...



Das kannst Du natürlich tun. Ob Dir das im Ernstfall was nützt? Carver hat eigentich auch keinen Grund, was zu ändern - die Räder gehen ja weg wie warme Semmeln...

Und ob es was nützt, in jedem zweiten Beitrag nach Stefan zu rufen? Wenn ich er wäre, hätte ich gerade meine Kündigung geschrieben, meine Sachen gepackt und wäre heimgefahren...


----------



## kandyman (15. April 2013)

Edit - hier stand Blödsinn.


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Du hast aber schon auf Gabel und Dämpfer Zeile geachtet?


----------



## alfeljefe (15. April 2013)

bei meiner Bestellung war es ne RC2 und ist es immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (15. April 2013)

Also mein Vertrauen in die Bude ist komplett weg....

sent by Nexus7 3G


----------



## knuuth (15. April 2013)

Schade, schade, schade....
Da gibt es mal ein so interessantes Bike, mit sehr sehr reger Beteiligung in einem Forum und dann gibt es gerade mal paar Bikes im Verkauf...
Notgedrungen, wollte ich jetzt statt dem 02er in M das 01er in M kaufen. Und nach Angaben aller Daten und Zahlungsarten werde ich mit:

An error occured during the payment process.    Sie haben keine Artikel in Ihrem Warenkorb.


konfrontiert. Aber mir war ja auch so, als ob ich diesen Punkt vorhin hier schon mal gelesen hatte... Aber im Eifer der Vorfreude, doch noch einer derjenigen zu sein, der das IBC zwar nicht in Variante 02 dafür aber 'im tollen Silber' zu haben, wollte ich jetzt nicht mehr die Seiten durchforsten 

Das Dingens scheinte es also tatsächlich nicht mehr in M zugeben....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

So, dass ICB02 ist komplett durch!

Maaaahlzeit!


----------



## alfeljefe (15. April 2013)

> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurzes Update:
> 
> ...




bin mal gespannt, wann die "Nachmittagskäufer" auftauchen


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

An error occured during the payment process.    Sie haben keine Artikel in Ihrem Warenkorb. 

hatte ich beim ersten mal auch - und dann konnte ich den 5â¬ gutschein nicht mehr verwenden... tolles ei.


----------



## knuuth (15. April 2013)

zwei Fragen:
a.) Wie seht ihr, dass die Bikes nun komplett durch sind? Ich kann munter immer noch Bikes in den Warenkorb legen (Browser Cache, ...) hab ich gelöscht.
b.) Woher stammt die Aussage, mit nächster Woche Montag?

... @ Merlin7 Nachtrag: habe meine Bestellversuche 3 mal versucht... jedest mal das Problem mit dem leeren Warenkorb ...


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Na nach einem harten Arbeitstag und frustrierenden Stau auf der Autobahn  Die Hoffnung auf ein ICB lässt diese Menschen aber noch fröhlich und fleißig weiter arbeiten


----------



## Kede (15. April 2013)

knuuth schrieb:


> zwei Fragen:
> a.) Wie seht ihr, dass die Bikes nun komplett durch sind? Ich kann munter immer noch Bikes in den Warenkorb legen (Browser Cache, ...) hab ich gelöscht.
> b.) Woher stammt die Aussage, mit nächster Woche Montag?



war ein Zitat und bezog sich auf heute.


----------



## nino85 (15. April 2013)

Steuersatz wurde für das ICB jetzt auch "nachgebessert" - Es ist kein Winkelsteuersatz dabei... schade.


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

also irgendwie schon alles komisch... 
Der Winkelsteuersatz war doch ab ICB 02 gesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuuth (15. April 2013)

@ Kede: Thx! Klar - Mein Fehler....  Das 'Stefan' hatte mich ich zwar zuerst in die richtige Richtung gebracht, aber die Vorfreude,  dann die Enttäuschung ob der Situation und dann wiederum die aufkeimende Hoffnung verleitet halt arg zu schnell auf falsche Wortmeldungen 
Wie heißt es so schön bei meinem  guten alten Kumpel Benjamin: Die Lage ist Ernst - aber Hoffnungslos.


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

Immerhin ist der Dämpfer von 170/150mm verstellbar ;-)


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Hmm wundert mich ja doch etwas, dass so langsam ausgebessert wird aber die 180er Scheibe bleibt. Naja solange bei *Einsatzzweck:* Freeride nichts geändert wird passt das schon 

@haske: Das ist wegen der Wippe denke ich.


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hmm wundert mich ja doch etwas, dass so langsam ausgebessert wird aber die 180er Scheibe bleibt. Naja solange bei *Einsatzzweck:* Freeride nichts geändert wird passt das schon
> 
> @haske: Das ist wegen der Wippe denke ich.




Denk ich auch. Oder sie haben Dämpfer und Gabel verwechselt.


----------



## nino85 (15. April 2013)

haske schrieb:


> Denk ich auch. Oder sie haben Dämpfer und Gabel verwechselt.



Nope - du kannst an der Wippe den Lenkwinkel und den Federweg hinten verstellen. Die Gabeln sind nicht absenkbar.


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

Schon klar, das mit dem X-flip. 
Dachte aber die Gabel sollte auch absenkbar sein. Mir eh wurscht, weil ich eh nie absenkte, genauso wenig nutz ich Lock out.


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2013)

Glanzleistung von Carver und dem XXL-Onlinestore. Immerhin ist die servicehotline kostenfrei und ständig besetzt und das auch freundlich und motiviert.

Das Rahmenset kommt jetzt doch mit Dämpfer UND Steuersatz 
Dafür gab es den 1er rahmen nicht in XL, jetzt muss ich - völlig unpassend zu teilen und klamotten- die Titan/rot variante fahren. 

Aber da mich farben nur so bedingt interessieren freue ich mich das ich überhaupt ein rahmen bekommen hab.

Zum shit storm will ich nicht weiter beitragen, mir tun alle leid die das abbekommen. Stefan und die service leute an der Hotline.


----------



## nino85 (15. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Das Rahmenset kommt jetzt doch mit Dämpfer UND Steuersatz



Winkelsteuersatz?


----------



## Marsgesicht (15. April 2013)

Es wurde gesagt bei den Kompletträdern sei beim 01 *k*ein  verstellbarer Steuersatz dabei, beim 02 und 03 hingegen schon! Ich will  also mal von einem Fehler/Verwechslung in den Tabellen ausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

naja bei 2er wurde ja nachträglich auf nicht verstellbarer Steuersatz geändert.
Also davon ausgehen das es den nicht gibt.


per Tel. erreicht man heute glaub ich keinen mehr,. dauerbelegt.
und livechat und mails sind wohl auch überlastet.


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> und krÃ¶nt das ganze mit einem in Zusammenarbeit mit Alutech entwickelten Steuersatz, der bei 100g Gewicht durch Austausch von Inserts eine Anpassung des Lenkwinkels auf 0Â°, 1Â° und 1,5Â° erlaubt. Je nach Orientierung der unteren Lagerschale wird der Lenkwinkel damit entweder steiler oder flacher gemacht.
> Die ICB02-Variante gibt es serienmÃ¤Ãig in dem von der Community gewÃ¤hlten Blau. Sollte euch der Farbton gar nicht passen, empfehlen wir, mit dem euch nÃ¤chsten Fahrrad XXL HÃ¤ndler Kontakt aufzunehmen. Das Framekit ist in allen drei Farben erhÃ¤ltlich und erlaubt somit einen passenden Aufbau. Die IBC-Edition kommt fÃ¼r 2499â¬ in den Handel.



Da stehts daÃ es im ICB02 dabei ist! Aus Basta!


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

nuts kann mir viel versprechen...
solange das carver nicht bestätigt hab ich wenig davon...

denken wir positiv.... 
- lieferung "im Juli" bedeutet Freitag 5. Juli...
- dann sind es nur noch 12 Wochen oder 81 Tage...

wer bastelt einen Kalender?


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

*Steuersatz:* nicht winkelverstellbar 

steht nur beim ICB02. Ist ja wohl nicht logisch oder?
Denke hier wurde das ICB01 mit dem ICB02 vertauscht...


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Winkelsteuersatz?


*Lieferumfang:* Tange Seiki Steuersatz
*Besonderheit:* verstellbarer Lenkwinkel

Keine ahnung was das jetzt heist, aber steuersatz ist steuersatz und spart am ende auch 50


----------



## janifabi (15. April 2013)

He Leute,

jetzt ist fertig mit schwitzen, habe heute Mittag mein Framekit 01 in M bei XXL gesichert.


Huch, geschafft.
Eine Stunde danach, gab es diese Größe schon nicht mehr.

Leute also los bestellen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Leute also los bestellen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Aha ... und was?


----------



## janifabi (15. April 2013)

ja sorry, aber mir kam das hier so ruhig vor.
Derweilen bin ich wohl nicht ganz up to date gewesen, was die Onlinebestellungen bei XXL anbelangt.

wo kann man denn die Verfügbare Stückzahl ersehen?


----------



## doriuscrow (15. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> ja sorry, aber mir kam das hier so ruhig vor.
> Derweilen bin ich wohl nicht ganz up to date gewesen, was die Onlinebestellungen bei XXL anbelangt.
> 
> wo kann man denn die Verfügbare Stückzahl ersehen?


 
Versuch einfach mal 5Stück in den Wagen zu legen ...


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

stand 15:10


P.s. jetzt hab ich erst mal paar Wochen Zeit mir über Pedale Gedanken zu machen 
saint-acros-hope-spank...


----------



## Kede (15. April 2013)

Gibt es so viele kleine Fahrer oder gab es weniger kleine Bikes/Rahmen?


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> stand 15:10
> 
> 
> P.s. jetzt hab ich erst mal paar Wochen Zeit mir über Pedale Gedanken zu machen
> saint-acros-hope-spank...



Habe die seit 1 1/2 Jahren in Gebrauch. 80 inkl. Versand 310 Gramm. Bis jetzt 0 Lagerspiel. Solide Qualität... zum guten Preis...
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

ah genau die hatte ich gesucht... danke für den link.

habe seit JAhren Tiogas. aber da sind die Lager durch und müsste aufbohren.


----------



## mw.dd (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Habe die seit 1 1/2 Jahren in Gebrauch. 80 inkl. Versand 310 Gramm. Bis jetzt 0 Lagerspiel. Solide Qualität... zum guten Preis...
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=276



Habe ich auch seit 2 Jahren; empfehlenswert, obwohl die 310g geschwindelt sind.


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

meine hatten 325 neu, jetzt vielleicht nur mehr 310


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

ich werde testen  wollte die eh mal hab aber namen vergessen.

mit porto 75â¬ find ich ok. und wenn die 330g haben - immer noch gut Leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (15. April 2013)

Warum konnte ich grad ein 02er in XL bestellen wenn die weg sind? 
Oder hat man nachgeschoben?


----------



## knuuth (15. April 2013)

... das es noch 5 stück vom 01er in M gibt, kann ich lauter der In den Warenkorb werfen Analyse bestätigen. Allerdings bekomme ich immer noch beim Bestellen die Fehlermeldung, dass mein Wahrenkorb leer ist. Ich hab mittlerweile mal ne Email an den Laden geschickt. Gut. wird nix bringen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

hab noch mal kurz Infos gecheckt... ein Update zu einigen Fragen:

Bremsen => 200mm vorne alle Modelle
Kurbel 170mm 38/24Z (ICB01 & ICB02)
Tange Seiki Einstellsteuersätze sind nicht lieferbar (ja, so richtig nicht lieferbar... nicht wie das ICB )
IBC01: Dämpfer Rockshox Monarch R, Carver Sattel, Deore Shifter

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2013)

Liefertermin ist aus Sicherheitsgründen auf Juli gesetzt (lieber früher, als noch mehr gemeckere)


----------



## freetourer (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> stand 15:10



Soll heißen es gab 15 Komplettbikes im Online-Shop? - Ich lach mich schlapp.

Ich weiß ja nicht um die Strukturen bei Carver - kann ja sein, dass der Online-Shop als quasi selbstverantwortlicher Händler auftritt und eine eigene Order schreibt und die restlichen Bikes an die XXL - Filialen gehen.

Dann bestünde für die Interessierten ja immer noch (irgendwann) die Möglichkeit an eins der ICBs zu kommen.

Allerdings hat Carver mit der Nichtbevorzugung der IBC-User an ein ICB zu kommen ein klares Zeichen gesetzt wie Carver die Nutzung der Resourcen hier aus dem Forum wertschätzt.


----------



## Trail-Fail (15. April 2013)

170mm Kurbel?

Sorry, zwischen all der Aufregung eine Frage zwischendurch:
Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,78m und 86-87cm Schrittlänge nehmen? M oder L? Einsatz lieber technische Trails als highspeed gebolze.

(Angenommen es wären noch alle verfügbar)


----------



## freetourer (15. April 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> 170mm Kurbel?
> 
> Sorry, zwischen all der Aufregung eine Frage zwischendurch:
> Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,78m und 86-87cm Schrittlänge nehmen? M oder L?
> (Angenommen es wären noch alle verfügbar)



Nimm das was Du kriegst. - Ist wohl der beste Tipp den man bezüglich einer Kaufempfehlung bei Carver abgeben kann.


----------



## Paramedicus (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab noch mal kurz Infos gecheckt... ein Update zu einigen Fragen:
> 
> ...



Und die gesparte kohle? XT Kasette? Matchmaker?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Allerdings hat Carver mit der Nichtbevorzugung der IBC-User an ein ICB zu kommen ein klares Zeichen gesetzt wie Carver die Nutzung der Resourcen hier aus dem Forum wertschätzt.



Ich kann ja das meiste verstehen, was im Moment nicht gut ankommt. Aber das ist ja wohl Quatsch... extra wegen der IBC-User haben wir letzte Woche im Forum angekündigt, dass die Bikes heute online gehen. Noch ein Vorkaufsrecht einzurichten wäre dann doch etwas viel verlangt... wie soll/kann so etwas gehandhabt werden? Mit Anmeldelisten und Verifizierung?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> 170mm Kurbel?
> 
> Sorry, zwischen all der Aufregung eine Frage zwischendurch:
> Welche Größe würdet ihr bei 1,78m und 86-87cm Schrittlänge nehmen? M oder L?
> (Angenommen es wären noch alle verfügbar)



ich nehme M bei gleicher Grösse.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Tange Seiki Einstellsteuersätze sind nicht lieferbar (ja, so richtig nicht lieferbar... nicht wie das ICB )



Das heißt der wird auch nie kommen, und die Rahmenkits kommen auch entegegen der Beschreibung ohne? 
Nur so aus Neugier.


----------



## MOE_ses (15. April 2013)

Irgendwie scheints ja kaum noch jemanden zu geben der gerne ein 2er in M gehabt hätte.  Wirklich ein sehr schlechter Witz! Keine 5min verfügbar...
Ich muss permanent an die Worte des Herren T. denken, der die Vorbestellung im Laden verweigerte und mich statdessen auf den Onlineshop verwies. "...werden in ausreichender Stückzahl vorhanden sein!"

Die Kurbel und die Kettenbläter sind auch nicht wie von der *C*ommunity spezifiziert. Zu der Reverb schweigt man sich jetzt tot...
Wozu wird dann eigentlich abgestimmt, wenn Carver dann doch den eigenen Kopf durchsetzt... Ich vermute mal, das man dort Sparen konnte. Stichwort Gewinnmaximierung. Da ab einem bestimmten Punkt (Vorbestellung im Laden) eh klar war dass die Nachfrage Immens sein wird, konnte man dann auch die Specs ändern wie man selber will. Vor Boykott musste man sich nicht mehr fürchten. 
Muss da immer noch an die erste Abstimmung zum Rahmen denken...
Der zu erst gewählte wurde da ja auch schnell vom Tisch gefegt.

Muss jetzt erst mal meine Agressionen abbauen...


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

@_Stefan.Stark_
nachdem die leute bestellt haben kundzutun das die verstellbaren steuersätze nicht dabei sind ist schon echt besch*****.
das wisst ihr ja wohl nicht seit heute vormittag...
für mich z.B: war das auch ein wichtiges kaufargument!
es wäre fair wenn ihr eine option auf die steuersätze 
definiert wenn diese dann lieferbar sind!


----------



## Paramedicus (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich kann ja das meiste verstehen, was im Moment nicht gut ankommt. Aber das ist ja wohl Quatsch... extra wegen der IBC-User haben wir letzte Woche im Forum angekündigt, dass die Bikes heute online gehen. Noch ein Vorkaufsrecht einzurichten wäre dann doch etwas viel verlangt... wie soll/kann so etwas gehandhabt werden? Mit Anmeldelisten und Verifizierung?
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Nee, ne verbindliche Bestellliste mit ne 10% Anzahlung hätte gereicht. 
Sooooo schwer ist das dann doch nicht.  Ich finde so langsam auch das man sich verschätzen kann bei so einem Riesenprojekt. Aber nix hörn, nix sehn und nix sagen ist die falsche Strategie. Und entgegen meiner ersten Vermutung sind die XXL Leute selbst nicht das Problem. Die haben halt einfach nicht mehr bestellen können. Selbst wenn die gewollt hätten. Das heißt also, Carver steht selber kaum hinter "ihrem" Projekt.


Achja, am geilsten ist ja der Spruch " Die Carver Community hat das Bike entwickelt"


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab noch mal kurz Infos gecheckt... ein Update zu einigen Fragen:
> 
> ...



Danke Stefan für die Antworten!!!

Wenn du noch bestätigst, das die Reverb doch ab L in 150 kommt bin ich wunschlos glücklich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab noch mal kurz Infos gecheckt... ein Update zu einigen Fragen:
> 
> ...



Cool, danke für die Info Stefan.
 @freetourer: bitte vorher überlegen und dann posten


----------



## nino85 (15. April 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Soll heißen es gab 15 Komplettbikes im Online-Shop? - Ich lach mich schlapp.



Das heißt, dass es der Stand von 15:10 Uhr war.



freetourer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht um die Strukturen bei Carver - kann ja sein, dass der Online-Shop als quasi selbstverantwortlicher Händler auftritt und eine eigene Order schreibt und die restlichen Bikes an die XXL - Filialen gehen.
> 
> Dann bestünde für die Interessierten ja immer noch (irgendwann) die Möglichkeit an eins der ICBs zu kommen.



... Die Frage ist ja vielmehr, welche Schlüsse FahrradXXL/Carver aus dem heutigen Ansturm auf Bikes zieht.



freetourer schrieb:


> Allerdings hat Carver mit der Nichtbevorzugung der IBC-User an ein ICB zu kommen ein klares Zeichen gesetzt wie Carver die Nutzung der Resourcen hier aus dem Forum wertschätzt.



Naja - schade, finde ich, dass es hieß, dass der Shop Montag Nachmittag online geht und stattdessen Montag morgens online ging. Vorbestellen hätte zum selben Ergebnis geführt - es waren ja nicht mehr Bikes verfügbar / es werden nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Achja, am geilsten ist ja der Spruch " Die Carver Community hat das Bike entwickelt"


Das finde ich persönlich auch etwas, naja, unglücklich.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und entgegen meiner ersten Vermutung sind die XXL Leute selbst nicht das Problem. Die haben halt einfach nicht mehr bestellen können. Selbst wenn die gewollt hätten. Das heißt also, Carver steht selber kaum hinter "ihrem" Projekt.
> 
> ...



Bestellmenge:
Da sind Deine Infos nicht 100%ig korrekt... aber zum dem Thema will ich nicht zuviel erzählen. Da müssen wir erst mal intern ein paar Worte wechslen.

Was den Spruch betrifft:
Frage gleich mal nach, ob wir "Carver Community" in "Internet Bike Community" ändern können...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2013)

MOE_ses schrieb:


> Die Kurbel und die Kettenbläter sind auch nicht wie von der *C*ommunity spezifiziert. Zu der Reverb schweigt man sich jetzt tot...
> Wozu wird dann eigentlich abgestimmt, wenn Carver dann doch den eigenen Kopf durchsetzt... Ich vermute mal, das man dort Sparen konnte. *Stichwort Gewinnmaximierung.* Da ab einem bestimmten Punkt (Vorbestellung im Laden) eh klar war dass die Nachfrage Immens sein wird, konnte man dann auch die Specs ändern wie man selber will. Vor Boykott musste man sich nicht mehr fürchten.
> Muss da immer noch an die erste Abstimmung zum Rahmen denken...
> Der zu erst gewählte wurde da ja auch schnell vom Tisch gefegt.
> ...



Auch wenn die keine großen entwicklungskosten hatten, aber ich frag mich wie man bei einer geschätzten auflage von vll. 200 bikes überhaupt von gewinn reden kann?! zu mal das 1er und 2er wahrscheinlich nicht so viel gewinn abwerfen dürften.

ich finds so langsam nur noch lustig was hier so passiert.


----------



## warp4 (15. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> ....Vorbestellen hätte zum selben Ergebnis geführt - es waren ja nicht mehr Bikes verfügbar / es werden nicht mehr produziert.



Vorbestellen hätte bedeutet, analog dem R'n'C den Kaufwilligen im Dezember / Januar / Februar die Möglichkeit zu geben, gegen Anzahlung Ihr Bike zu "fixen".
Dann hätte man bei Carver auch die Stückzahl gescheit(er) kalkulieren können. Aber nee, egal wie oft dieser Vorschlag aus den Reihen der Community kam: keine Reaktion !
Und erzähl mir keiner was von "Riesenaufwand" !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## freetourer (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ....
> Noch ein Vorkaufsrecht einzurichten wäre dann doch etwas viel verlangt... wie soll/kann so etwas gehandhabt werden? Mit Anmeldelisten und Verifizierung?
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Genau das fände ich nicht etwas viel verlangt sondern eben nur genau die richtige Wertschätzung für einige Arbeit einiger sehr aktiver User in diesem Entwicklungsprozess.

Und damit meine ich ganz sicher nicht mich oder irgendwelche inflationären Poster sondern die User, die z.B. Grafiken und Designs entworfen haben.

Die technische Umsetzung einer solchen Bevorzugung sollte in dem Fall halt nur nicht der machen, der die Bikes im Onlineshop mit all den Fehlern in den Partlists eingestellt hat - dann sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das heißt der wird auch nie kommen, und die Rahmenkits kommen auch entegegen der Beschreibung ohne?
> Nur so aus Neugier.



Die erste Rutsche kommt auf jeden Fall ohne... wir bekommen die Teile schlicht und einfach nicht


----------



## Forsterera (15. April 2013)

was heißt denn Carver-Sattel? Ist der schon in irgendeinem Modell verbaut, so dass man sich den angucken könnte? Und außerdem werden die Decals der Laufräder etc. noch passend gefärbt oder bleibt das nun alles so?


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Carver Sattel ist Velo 4122


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die erste Rutsche kommt auf jeden Fall ohne... wir bekommen die Teile schlicht und einfach nicht



Wie wird dann die Wertminderung ausgeglichen? Bei der Ausstattung, also beim bestellen stand es teilweise ja dabei.

Und das IBC 2 hat aufm Bild immer noch Rote Naben oder?


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

Wie jetzt 170mm Kurbel. 

Es war immer von 175mm die Rede !!!! 

habe gehofft das wird noch geändert. Gab heute im Shop ja schon bestimmt 5 änderungen an den Specs... (echt geil ! 1. April Witze machen klappt - aber eine Liste eintippen ist zu viel.)

Also nach wie vor Folgende Frage:

- *Schalthebel: * Shimano Deore SLX   -  was jetzt ????
- *Kurbelgarnitur: * 170mm Kurbelarmlänge  - wollt ihr mich verarschen? 175 war immer kommuniziert. das ist ja kein Kinderfahrrad. (175mm hate 3 mal so viele Stimmen wie 170)
- *Sattelstütze: * 125mm  - oder doch 150 ????
- *Kettenführung*: nur auf dem Bild???

Kann man das bitte mal richtig stellen?
Kann doch echt nicht zu viel verlangt sein. Wahnsinns Image Kampagne....

wenn das nicht klappt wird ein icb 2 in XL wieder verfügbar.


Zum Thema Crash replacement muss man sich glaube ich keine Gedanken machen. Wenn da was passiert kann man sich was anderes suchen oder 16-18 Monate auf Ersatz warten.


Ich nominiere Carver mal für die goldene Himbeere beim Marketing 2013.
sollte doch paar sachen geben wo man carver nominieren kann http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...-in-deutschland-unten-durch-sind/6141198.html


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> gemeckere)



Geht´s noch? Ich denke, ein wenig Demut wäre von Seiten Carver hier angezeigt, nicht noch Herabwürdigung. Sollen die User hier vor Dankbarkeit auf die Knie fallen?

Die Kurbellänge wurde doch lang und breit erörtet. Es sollte dann die 175er werden, nix anderes.

Für die 200er-Bremsscheibe mag ich mich auch nicht bedanken, da ebenfalls gesetzt.

Vllt erinnerst Du Dich noch daran, dass dies hier ein gemeinsames Projekt war. Jetzt das Ergebnis zu ändern oder aber das Ergebnis als großzüges Geschenk darzustellen , ist schon der Hammer. 

Ist mir zwischenzeitlich auch wurscht, dass Du der einzige von Carver  bist, der antwortet. Bei solchen Anworten gefällt mir das nicht mehr. Ist halt so mit unhöflichen Überbringern schlechter Nachrichten.

Zuletzt: Steuersatz - geht es da um den Wickelsteuersatz, der eigens entwickelt und mit Alutech gebaut werden sollte? Wieso herrscht da Unklarheit, ob der erhältlich ist und warum kommt das erst jetzt nach den Bestellungen zur Sprache? Wisst Ihr denn nie, wenn was für Euch hergestellt wird? Verstehe ich nicht! 

Offenheit und Gemeinsamkeit geht anders!

Zur Sicherung der Lieferung an die User fallen mir spontan ein halbes Dutzend Möglichkeiten ein, Carver keine einzige, außer die Ankündigung der Online-Zeit.

Hier haben bei den Abstimmungen stets über 1000 User mitgemacht. Eine Frucht der Arbeit in Händne halten darf nur ein Bruchteil. Ohne jedes Problem hätte der Bedarf bestimmt werden können.

Über den Stand der Produktion wird entgegen den Versprechen nichts verraten. Wäre wahrscheinlich auch zu peinlich! Dann lieber noch den Unzufriedenen über den Mund fahren und abfertigen ...

Ganz großes Marketing-Kino!



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja wohl Quatsch...
> Greez,
> Stefan


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

Ich muss jetzt bei all der Kritik mal noch ein paar positive Gedanken loswerden:

- wenn tatsächlich nur 200 Rahmen in Kleinserie gebaut wurden haben wir so immerhin ein sehr exklusives Bike. Bedenkt man noch den einzigartigen Werdegang könnte es ja fast später einmal zum Sammlerobjekt werden, zumal das echte ICB ja auch nicht die typischste Mainstreamfarbe hat ;-) es fehlen nur noch die Rahmennummern von 1-200...

- das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist nach wie vor gut

- der Rahmen hat sehr schöne Details und nen guten Zeichner 

- dadurch, dass das Bike bisher kaum in der Bikepresse war kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass hauptsächlich ICB Mitglieder die XXL Filialen gestürmt und heute den Onlineshop belagert haben (zumal man ja finanziell in Vorleistung gehen muss).
Leider haben wohl nicht alle eines bekommen. 

Jedoch ist es somit trotzdem ein echtes und exklusives IBC Community Bike  - was es auch werden sollte. Insgesamt gesehen war das Projekt in meinen Augen ein Erfolg!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2013)

@Haardtfahrer:
Das "gemeckere" war bestimmt nicht als Herabwürdigung gemeint... auch gemeckere kann berechtigt und (manchmal) auch notwendig sein! Unangenehm ist es aber immer  War also keinesfalls als Angriff gegen irgendwen gemeint...

Wenn Du aber Demut verlangst: Bitte, ich werde mich demütig zurück ziehen und auf Dienst nach Vorschrift schalten. Irgendwann isses ja mal gut.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## driest (15. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Geht´s noch? Ich denke, ein wenig Demut wäre von Seiten Carver hier angezeigt, nicht noch Herabwürdigung. Sollen die User hier vor Dankbarkeit auf die Knie fallen?



Jetzt lass mal bitte den Stefan zufrieden, der tut hier sowieso schon mehr als er muesste. So wie ich mich erinnere ist er fuer die Konstruktion des Rahmens angestellt, nicht fuer die Ausstattung. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen das er ueber das was Carver mit seinem Baby da anstellt so gluecklich ist, aber anstatt unseren Unmut ueber das Carver PM auf ihn zu projezieren sollte das doch etwas sachlicher ablaufen hier.

 @Stefan.Stark: Vllt. kannst du mal intern kommunizieren das die Zustaendigen mal langsam ihren Job machen sollen und der Ablauf gerade absolut unhaltbar ist. Man kauft quasi die Katze im Sack fuer 2500 EUR Vorrauszahlung mit unbekannter (aber garantiert mindestens 3 Monatiger) Lieferzeit und unbekannter Ausstattung. Die Bekanntgabe der Specs hier im Forum ist anscheinend nicht verbindlich, einige Dinge wie der Steuersatz oder Daempfer wurden ja noch nachtraeglich geaendert, andere (wie die 180mm Scheiben) sind Tippfehler. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt voellig den Ueberblick verloren was ich da eigentlich kaufen kann, den Angaben auf der Website kann man auch nicht trauen da die sich schon mehrfach geaendert haben *nachdem* ein Grossteil der bikes verkauft war.


----------



## kandyman (15. April 2013)

Bin gespannt was auf der IBC-News-Seite dann stehen wird: "ICB war gestern zu kaufen"?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. April 2013)

Nur zur Klarstellung:

Ich werde meine Reservierung - die ich nur habe, weil ich gerade nicht auf Stefans Ankündigungen vertraut habe - auch nicht zurückgeben und freue mich weiterhin auf mein ICB in Blau!  Das Milk-Design finde ich klasse. Ob gut fährt und mir passt, weiß ihc ja gar nicht. Bin Blindkäufer! Sollte einem Hersteller auch was wert sein!

Ich lege aber keinen Wert auf Exklusivität meines Rades. Die Freude an dem ICB hätte ich wirklich gern mit vielen geteilt. 

 @Stefan.Stark Dienst nach Vorschrift ist nur Menschen möglich, die eine solche einstellung verinnerlichen können. Da gehörst Du sowieos nicht dazu. Kannst Du gar nicht!  Also mach bitte weiter, aber die flapsige Art ist jetzt einfach unangebracht. Es ist warm, die Sonne scheint und wir haben nur die Hoffnung.


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Ich finde das Gebashe hier echt zuviel!
Da vergeht einem ja echt die Freude am Projekt...

Ich empfand das Projekt über weite Strecken super!
 @Stefan.Stark
Können wir die offenen Punke einfach klären bitte:

- Reverb -> Welche Länge ??
- Steuersätze -> Wie findet man da eine sinnvolle Lösung für alle Beteiligten?
- Farben der Felgen/Naben
- Kurbelarmlänge
- Kettenführung

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (15. April 2013)

Re Stefan: Der ist ein armes Schwein, ich bin mir sicher er hat sich bei Carver schon recht weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt weil ihm das Projekt wichtig ist und ihm viel an den Usern hier liegt (die ihm auch das Leben nicht leicht machen). 

Ausserdem hat er bis jetzt _viel_ mehr als "nur" seinen Teil zum Projekt beigetragen.

Er kann sich aber nicht an seinem Arbeitsplatz total unbeliebt machen weil mal ein Produkt nicht so toll läuft, es gibt ja sicher noch zig andere.


Dass Carver das PR-technisch total versemmelt hat ist halt schade, dabei hätte man auch mit der jetzigen Faktenlage (Verpätungen, Teileänderungen) aus der Geschichte noch positiv aussteigen können, wenn man das kommunikationstechnisch etwas cleverer gemacht hätte.


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

@_Stefan.Stark_ 
Du bist sicher ein cooler Typ - und ohne dich wäre hier schon lange anarchie. 
Die einzigen nützlichen infos kommen seit Monaten von dir.

Aber zum Thema Carver fällt mir grad nix mehr ein.

Habe jetzt doch mal einen am Telefon erreicht.

Er konnte keine ! meiner Fragen beantworten. Seine Lösung für alle Fragen - ich kann ja 2 Wochen vom kauf zurück treten. Bis dahin sind die Fragen sicher geklärt. (WTF)

Da fällt es echt schwer höflich zu bleiben. Gut der Typ kann ja ncihts dazu - aber haben di FXXL und Carver Leute irgendwie Kontakt? Gibt es bei Carver kein Telefon - Internet fließend Wasser und Strom?

Das Vertrauen in so eine Firma geht bei mir gegen 0. 
Und was mache ich wenn ich jetzt brav bezahle und mir Teile versprochen werden. und dann kommt das Teil doch mit anderen Parts als ich glaube? (Bei der Kommunikation nicht aus zu schließen). 
Am besten gibts dann kurz vorher eine Aktion wo man ein alternativ bike billig bekommt... brauchen sich dann aber nicht beschweren wenn da einer in der Firmenzentrale Amok läuft.

Demut: Nein erwarte ich nicht. Aber ein paar Worte zu dem April Scherz fände ich nach wie vor fällig. (nicht von dir Stefan)


Fazit: das bike ist cool. und wenn die Parts Tippfehler sind will ich es auch haben. Die Firma Carver wird von mir sicher kein positives Wort in irgend einer Weise bekommen. die sollen so viel Shitstorm abbekommen wie es geht.


----------



## konsti-d (15. April 2013)

das Forum war kostenlose Arbeitskraft und Werbung.
So kommt´s einem zumindest vor. Ziemlich respektlos wie Carver hier mit der Community umgeht. Einfach ein schlechter Witz irgendwie... Macht´s dann auch nicht gut, wenn einer immer versucht den Karren aus dem Dreck zu ziehen.
Zumindest erkennt man, dass die Arbeit organisatorischer Fachkräfte durchaus sinnvoll ist und neben Entwicklung und Fertigung, die beide ja ganz ordentlich zu funktionieren scheinen, eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Das Design macht eh Milk

Alles in allem schon schade, dass es jetzt so aussieht als würde alles so lieblos halb vertändelt werden.

Besser Carver baut weiter Trekking-Bikes und verschwendet hier niemandes Zeit. Die Wut haben sie sich erarbeitet, das hat nichts mit "shit-storm" oder was zu tun. Mir tut´s echt Leid für die, die alles schon fest eingeplant hatten. Ich würde die Karre mit dem Schriftzug und das was damit verbunden ist vielleicht nichtmal mehr wollen, sry.


----------



## Azrael85 (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> 
> ich kann ja 2 Wochen vom kauf zurück treten. Bis dahin sind die Fragen sicher geklärt. (WTF)




2 Wochen ab erhalt der Ware..... da sollten dann auch wirklich alle details geklärt sein 

LG


----------



## alfeljefe (15. April 2013)

Mal ne Frage so allgemein, bekomme ich das Rad, das ich heute vormittags bestellt habe oder eines, das Carver für mich aussucht?


----------



## Paramedicus (15. April 2013)

@stefan: Vllt kam die eine oder andere Kritik von uns, inkl mir etwas unschön rüber. 
Wir wissen aber das du uns dennoch verstehst.
Aber vllt könntest du mal kommunizieren was der Rest der Carver-Mannschaft zu all dem sagt? DAS wär ja mal interessant. Wissen die von dem Chaos? Wer sollte deinen Job hier, die IBC Arbeit, den eigentlich machen? Vllt sollte sich dieser mal zu Wort melden. 
Seid ihr von dem Ansturm überrascht? Vom Projekt überfordert?
Schnauze voll von all dem und froh wenns rum ist?
Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber 3 klare Sätze zum Thema schaffen sicher mehr Verständnis und eine bessere Kundenbindung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2013)

driest schrieb:


> Jetzt lass mal bitte den Stefan zufrieden, der tut hier sowieso schon mehr als er muesste. So wie ich mich erinnere ist er fuer die Konstruktion des Rahmens angestellt, nicht fuer die Ausstattung. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen das er ueber das was Carver mit seinem Baby da anstellt so gluecklich ist, aber anstatt unseren Unmut ueber das Carver PM auf ihn zu projezieren sollte das doch etwas sachlicher ablaufen hier.
> 
> @_Stefan.Stark_: Vllt. kannst du mal intern kommunizieren das die Zustaendigen mal langsam ihren Job machen sollen und der Ablauf gerade absolut unhaltbar ist. Man kauft quasi die Katze im Sack fuer 2500 EUR Vorrauszahlung mit unbekannter (aber garantiert mindestens 3 Monatiger) Lieferzeit und unbekannter Ausstattung. Die Bekanntgabe der Specs hier im Forum ist anscheinend nicht verbindlich, einige Dinge wie der Steuersatz oder Daempfer wurden ja noch nachtraeglich geaendert, andere (wie die 180mm Scheiben) sind Tippfehler. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt voellig den Ueberblick verloren was ich da eigentlich kaufen kann, den Angaben auf der Website kann man auch nicht trauen da die sich schon mehrfach geaendert haben *nachdem* ein Grossteil der bikes verkauft war.



Hi driest,

die Probleme und Fehler sind und werden wichtige interne Diskussionpunkte sein... wenn wir aus den Fehlern nix lernen würden, DANN wäre es wirklich schlimm. Vieles liegt tatsächlich leider am Teamwechsel im Produktmanagement. Das Projekt war einfach schon so weit, dass unsere neuen PMs keine echte Chance hatten sich zur normalen Einarbeitung noch die gesamte ICB-Entwicklung zu Gemüte zu führen. Und alle Sachen außerhalb der Rahmenkonstruktion habe ich leider auch nicht auf dem Schirm 
Das soll keine Entschuldigung sein, aber ich hoffe, dass es das Verständnis etwas vergrößert...

Ich sehe zu, dass zu dem Thema und den offenen Fragen noch mal ein gebündeltes Feedback kommt.

Dass ich im Moment auch nicht 100%ig glücklich bin ist ja wohl keine Frage... endlich sind die Bikes online und der Sturm ist stärker den je 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Paramedicus (15. April 2013)

alfeljefe schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage so allgemein, bekomme ich das Rad, das ich heute vormittags bestellt habe oder eines, das Carver für mich aussucht?



Bestellbestätigung bekommen? Dann bekommste das was du bestellt hast!
+- was lieferbar ist oder eben nicht.


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

Azrael85 schrieb:


> 2 Wochen ab erhalt der Ware..... da sollten dann auch wirklich alle details geklärt sein
> 
> LG



ja aber bis dahin haben die die Kohle zum spielen - und ich nicht.
und wenn man Mitte Juli ohne icb da steht und nicht weiß ob man noch 2 Tage oder 2 Monate warten muss wird man was anderes haben wollen. Und dann ohne Geld...... ne is klar


----------



## Baggi4 (15. April 2013)

ist das thema Carver icb jetzt durch oder kommen da noch bikes ingendwann nach?


----------



## foreigner (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi driest,
> 
> die Probleme und Fehler sind und werden wichtige interne Diskussionpunkte sein... wenn wir aus den Fehlern nix lernen würden, DANN wäre es wirklich schlimm. Vieles liegt tatsächlich leider am Teamwechsel im Produktmanagement. Das Projekt war einfach schon so weit, dass unsere neuen PMs keine echte Chance hatten sich zur normalen Einarbeitung noch die gesamte ICB-Entwicklung zu Gemüte zu führen. Und alle Sachen außerhalb der Rahmenkonstruktion habe ich leider auch nicht auf dem Schirm
> Das soll keine Entschuldigung sein, aber ich hoffe, dass es das Verständnis etwas vergrößert...
> ...


 

Kommt auf die Kohle an. Dann hätte ich euch von mir aus auch den PM gemacht, wohlgemerkt mit Ahnung vom ICB. Ohne Einarbeitungszeit in das Thema . 
Wären die Bikes aber villeicht teurer geworden ...


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass der Kauf (im Laden vorbestellt) vom ICB1 aus meiner Sicht ein voller Erfolg war/ist. Das mit dem Liefertermin lass ich mal außen vor, es ist ärgerlich aber ich hab ja ein Bike zum fahren. Ich brauch keinen verstellbaren Steuersatz, die Kurbel wollte ich eh gegen meine XTR 175mm tauschen. Vom Rest lasse ich mich mal überraschen. Für die 700 Euro mehr bis zum ICB2 kann man im Bikemarkt auch noch eine Menge anstellen.

Ich finde es cool, dass der Stefan hier heute noch gepostet hat, obwohl er ja selber lesen konnte wie er wohl empfangen werden würde. Er hätte ja auch bis morgen warten können, bis sich die ersten Gemüter wieder abgekühlt haben.

Für das ICB1 sind alle Fragen beantwortet und ich freue mich nun sehr darauf. Nochmals danke Stefan für die letzten Specs.


----------



## warp4 (15. April 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> ist das thema Carver icb jetzt durch oder kommen da noch bikes ingendwann nach?



Vielleicht jede Frage auch noch mal per Mail an Carver !
Da außer Stefan hier anscheinend keiner mitliest und der nun wirklich nicht ALLES alleine machen kann, bekommen "die da" auf dem Weg wenigstens auch ein wenig ab...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## foreigner (15. April 2013)

Übrigens hat die Lyric DH auch kein Lock Out.


----------



## foreigner (15. April 2013)

Was jetzt beim 02er noch offen ist:
Reverb 125mm ???
170mm Kurbel ???

Ich meine, ist mir beides sehr recht, aber ich bin halt nicht die Mehrheit hier.


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> - Reverb -> Welche Länge ??
> - Steuersätze -> Wie findet man da eine sinnvolle Lösung für alle Beteiligten?
> - Farben der Felgen/Naben
> - Kurbelarmlänge
> ...



Vorhin hatte ich noch einen Freerider bestellt, jetzt nur noch ein All-Mountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was jetzt beim 02er noch offen ist:
> Reverb 125mm ???
> 170mm Kurbel ???
> 
> Ich meine, ist mir beides sehr recht, aber ich bin halt nicht die Mehrheit hier.



da fehlt noch was.... 

 - Steuersätze -> Wie findet man da eine sinnvolle Lösung für alle Beteiligten?
- Farben der Felgen/Naben
- Schalthebel
-  Ausfallenden für 26 und 27,5 Zoll enthalten?


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso hier noch so viele nach der Kurbel fragen? 

Post              #*1455*:

Kurbel 170mm 38/24Z (ICB01 & ICB02)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2013)

@vscope:

beide Fragen sind weiter geleitet... Update folgt


----------



## Paramedicus (15. April 2013)

Ich frag nochmal, warum konnte ich denn gegen 15 Uhr noch ein IBC2 in XL bestellen?
Denk die sind alle?


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Vielleicht jede Frage auch noch mal per Mail an Carver !



habe da schon einige Fragen über das Kontakt formular gestellt.
und heute auch gleich nachgefragt.

Freundlich - höflich usw...

hab genau so viel Feedback bekommen wie hier im Forum von den PM's...


----------



## Paramedicus (15. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso hier noch so viele nach der Kurbel fragen?
> 
> Post              #*1455*:
> 
> Kurbel 170mm 38/24Z (ICB01 & ICB02)



Ganz einfach, es ist ne 175er ausgehandelt bzw gewählt worden.


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, es ist ne 175er ausgehandelt bzw gewählt worden.



Das ist mir schon bewusst aber an der Aussage ändert dies auch nichts.

@_vscope_: Unter Besonderheit steht  zumindest "Ausfallenden für 26 und 27,5 Zoll" somit denke ich mal die sind schon dabei.


----------



## Ponch (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Vieles liegt tatsächlich leider am Teamwechsel im Produktmanagement. Das Projekt war einfach schon so weit, dass unsere neuen PMs keine echte Chance hatten sich zur normalen Einarbeitung noch die gesamte ICB-Entwicklung zu Gemüte zu führen. Und alle Sachen außerhalb der Rahmenkonstruktion habe ich leider auch nicht auf dem Schirm
> Das soll keine Entschuldigung sein, aber ich hoffe, dass es das Verständnis etwas vergrößert...



Ich bin zwar nur stiller Mitleser und kein Kandidat für ein ICB aber das kann ja wohl auch nicht euer Ernst sein!?
Wenn die neuen PMs auch nur etwas Interesse am Projekt gehabt hätten, dann wäre es auch möglich gewesen sich mal durch einige Threads hier zu kämpfen und quer zu lesen. Zudem wäre durch ein Briefing auch schon viel Wissen zu vermitteln gewesen.
So aber kann ich die Verärgerung der Interessenten voll und ganz verstehen!
Es kann einem ja nur so vorkommen, dass Carver Null Interesse an einem neuen Kundenstamm hat. Und auch Nuts fernbleiben seit einigen Monaten wird so seine Gründe haben...ich denke er wird auch gemerkt haben das hier nichts mehr geht und steckt seine Energie lieber in andere Dinge.
Der Karren wurde von Carver jedenfalls voll gegen die Wand gefahren.
Mehr Anti-Werbund konntet ihr gar nicht betreiben. Andere Firmen wie Propain, YT, usw. werden sich jedenfalls freuen dürfen. 
Der Wille von deiner Seite aus war und ist sicherlich vorhanden. Aber einer alleine kann nicht viel bewegen.


----------



## warp4 (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> habe da schon einige Fragen über das Kontakt formular gestellt.
> und heute auch gleich nachgefragt.
> 
> Freundlich - höflich usw...
> ...



Ging mir weniger um konkrete Antworten sondern darum, nicht alle Fragen nur über Stefan zu klären. Der kommt ja gar nicht mehr hinterher !
Und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die, welche hier noch nix geschrieben haben, wenigstens mitlesen.... 


Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. April 2013)

zum April-Scherz. ich denke der ging von der IBC-Redaktion aus und Carver hat damit nix zu tun.


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier jemand mitlist und so nach und nach die Specs updated. Ändert sich ja ständig was...


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Jo sind auch neue Spalten dazugekommen. Gewicht, Besonderheiten etc.


----------



## bodensee_sport (15. April 2013)

Hab gerade mal einen IBC03 Rahmen in M per Vorkasse bestellt und die Bestellbestätigung erhalten.

Da steht:
Bitte beachten Sie, die Lieferzeit beträgt etwa eine Woche ab Geldeingang.
Nehme mal an: Bezahlung erfolgt eine Woche vor Lieferung?
Mal schauen was da noch kommt.

Eigentlich wollte ich ein IBC2 in M aber die waren ja praktisch nicht vorhanden. Jezt wird halt mit gebrauchtteilen aufgebaut.

Hab ja noch 3 Räder mit ähnlichem Einsatzgebiet. (Mit geringfügig mehr oder weniger Federweg)
Wobei das Rose Enduro ersetzt werden soll.


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

am bestand hat sich seit 15 uhr auf jeden fall kaum noch was geändert...


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nur stiller Mitleser und kein Kandidat für ein ICB aber das kann ja wohl auch nicht euer Ernst sein!?
> Wenn die neuen PMs auch nur etwas Interesse am Projekt gehabt hätten, dann wäre es auch möglich gewesen sich mal durch einige Threads hier zu kämpfen und quer zu lesen. Zudem wäre durch ein Briefing auch schon viel Wissen zu vermitteln gewesen.
> So aber kann ich die Verärgerung der Interessenten voll und ganz verstehen!
> Es kann einem ja nur so vorkommen, dass Carver Null Interesse an einem neuen Kundenstamm hat. Und auch Nuts fernbleiben seit einigen Monaten wird so seine Gründe haben...ich denke er wird auch gemerkt haben das hier nichts mehr geht und steckt seine Energie lieber in andere Dinge.
> ...



Also so schlimm ist es echt nicht wie hier getan wird.

Das Bike ist echt cool geworden und darauf können alle Beteiligten stolz sein! 

Ich finde es toll die Chance gehabt zu haben ein eigenes Bike mitzuentwickeln, dafür ist auch Carver zu danken!

So wies momentan aussieht hat Carver für sich selbst wohl nicht den überagenden Benefit herausschlagen können. 
Da sind sie aber selber schuld... Aber wer weiss, vielleicht wirds ja von der fachpresse hochgejubelt ...

Zum Thema Verfügbarkeit:
Ein Großteil der Leute aus dem Forum die wirklich eines haben wollten wurden auch bedient. Das nicht millionen produziert wurden ist auch verständlich. 
vielleicht schaffts ja carver noch für die paar Forumsuser die durch die finger geschaut haben ein paar m rahmen als icb02 aufzubauen?!

so long 

peace,love and unity!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> ....Zum Thema Verfügbarkeit:
> Ein Großteil der Leute aus dem Forum die wirklich eines haben wollten wurden auch bedient. Das nicht millionen produziert wurden ist auch verständlich.
> vielleicht schaffts ja carver noch für die paar Forumsuser die durch die finger geschaut haben ein paar m rahmen als icb02 aufzubauen?!
> 
> ...



Woher stammt diese Erkenntnis ???
Wenn ich mich hier so umschaue, sieht das etwas anders aus...
Und zwischen "Millionen" und ein paar Dutzend ist noch jede Menge Luft 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> .. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht wirds ja von der fachpresse hochgejubelt ...



Warum sollte eine Zeitschrift eion Rad testen das es nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt

G.


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Ich muss hier auf jeden Fall ne Lanze für dich brechen, dass du dich hier reingehängt 
hast und auch jetzt den Shitstorm über dich ergehn lässt zeigt wie viel dir am ICB 
liegt


----------



## Themeankitty (15. April 2013)

Im Juli kanns ja lustig werden mit dem ICB suchen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> . Aber das ist ja wohl Quatsch... extra wegen der IBC-User haben wir letzte Woche im Forum angekündigt, dass die Bikes heute online gehen.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan




Zu dem Angekündigten Termin gabs schon nichts mehr, da er ja für Nachmittag angekündigt war

Und die Möglichkeit ein M zu bestellen war kürzer wie ein kurzes Telefonat..das ich in dem Moment geführt hab
Für mich war so alles umsonst

G.


----------



## warp4 (15. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark:
> 
> Ich muss hier auf jeden Fall ne Lanze für dich brechen, dass du dich hier reingehängt
> hast und auch jetzt den Shitstorm über dich ergehn lässt zeigt wie viel dir am ICB
> liegt



DAS kann man gar nicht oft genug betonen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Gibt ja noch genung Räder und Frames...
m war halt viel zu knapp bemessen...

nachdem von carver seite ja bereits klar war das die räder später kommen hätte ich auch an ihrer stelle nicht mehr so viele geordert.
hoffentlich gibts 2014 ein comeback mit mehr stückzahlen!


----------



## MOE_ses (15. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Auch wenn die keine großen entwicklungskosten hatten, aber ich frag mich wie man bei einer geschätzten auflage von vll. 200 bikes überhaupt von gewinn reden kann?! zu mal das 1er und 2er wahrscheinlich nicht so viel gewinn abwerfen dürften.
> 
> ich finds so langsam nur noch lustig was hier so passiert.


 

Ich möchte doch arg bezweifeln, dass Carver ein Unternehmen ist das *nicht *Gewinnorientiert handelt. Sicherlich steht der 
Imgagewinn hier im Vordergrund. Aber wenn du gerne drann glauben möchtest das die bei dem Projekt drauflegen oder gerade so auf Null rauskommen dann möchte ich dich doch in diesem belassen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi driest,
> 
> die Probleme und Fehler sind und werden wichtige interne Diskussionpunkte sein... wenn wir aus den Fehlern nix lernen würden, DANN wäre es wirklich schlimm. Vieles liegt tatsächlich leider am Teamwechsel im Produktmanagement. Das Projekt war einfach schon so weit, dass unsere neuen PMs keine echte Chance hatten sich zur normalen Einarbeitung noch die gesamte ICB-Entwicklung zu Gemüte zu führen. Und alle Sachen außerhalb der Rahmenkonstruktion habe ich leider auch nicht auf dem Schirm
> Das soll keine Entschuldigung sein, aber ich hoffe, dass es das Verständnis etwas vergrößert...
> ...



Was meinst du mit "Teamwechsel"? Das klingt nach größeren Umwälzungen als dem Weggang eines PM.
Und die immer wieder kehrenden Bemerkungen bezüglich des gefühlten Stellenwertes den das ICB bei den Carver-Chefs hat kommen daher, das man sich schon fragt wie die Priorisierung dieses Projektes bei der Umverteilung der Arbeit ausgesehen hat.
Entweder hat man stumpf den nötigen Arbeitsaufwand unterschätzt als die Arbeitspakete verteilt wurden, oder da wollte keiner so recht ran.

Ich hab es schon mal geschrieben. Es hätte im Januar oder Februar keiner dem neuen PM den Kopf abgerissen, wenn er sich hier vorgestellt und um Hilfe bei der Einarbeitung gebeten hätte. Hier war genug Wissen versammelt dass man ihm recht kurzfristig hatte aufbereiten können, und weitere Fragen wären dann noch beantwortet worden. 
So hätte er sich nicht durch alle Threads kämpfen müssen und man hätte das Kommunikationsdesaster, dass DU jetzt aus baden darfst sicher verhindern können.

So wurde die Nummer seitens des Betriebes aber durch aus sitzen an die Wand gefahren.

Der klammheimliche Weggang von Basti war jedenfalls auch etwas merkwürdig. Erst brannte er für das Projekt, und dann war er plötzlich ohne ein Wort des Abschieds bei Alutech

Nur mal meine Gedanken eines RnC-Käufers, der zumindest reichlich verwundert ist wie die zweite Hälfte des Projektes SO enden konnte. Der in der Grundidee vorgesehene Imagegewinn ist leider reichlich dürftig zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Paramedicus (15. April 2013)

Ich find grad nirgens was auf der XXL seite wo man die rahmen bestellen kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (15. April 2013)

Freue mich, dass die Bikes endlich im Shop stehen und bewundert und sicher dann auch bestellt werden können. Lob also an Carver und Fahrrad XXL.

Ich hatte mir vorgenommen auch gleich vormittags noch rein zu schauen und bin doch erst jetzt dazu gekommen. Im gleichen Zuge habe das Forum besucht und war erstaunt, dass ich gleich mal knapp 10 Seiten Posts verpasst habe.
Was mich aber nach den ersten 3 Seiten richtig gestört hat war die Flut an Posts zu kleineren Fehlern und eine Aufregung um das ganze Thema. 

Wir alle kennen ja nun das Thema mit den Lieferzeiten, der Priorisierung von Kleinmengen bei Zulieferern usw. Und auch den Umschwung bei Carver haben sicherlich alle mit bekommen. Ich glaube der  @Stefan.Stark wird dieses Jahr kein Fahrrad mehr fahren, weil er bald an Burnout kaputt geht!!!
Lasst den Leuten doch bitte einen Tag Zeit alles sauber ein zu stellen und die Fehlerchen die sich immer mal einschleichen ausbessern. Dann kann man immernoch genauer diskutieren. Ich denke dass auch Stefan als "Projektleiter in spe" da drüber schaut, weil es für ihn selber wichtig ist was wir bekommen.
Und wenn ihr jetzt nochmal schaut, was ihr wirklich für das kleine Geld, dass die ICBs kosten, bekommt... ich will das gar nicht weiter ausführen.


Abschließend also nochmal: Lob an das Carver Team und auch Fahrrad XXL.


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

Sorry, aber woher kommst du?

GeÃ¤nderte Ausstattung kein Problem, da die aber nicht kommuniziert wurde -> peinlich
Falsche Infos auf den Seiten -> mega peinlich, die Seiten hÃ¤tten nach der letzten 
Abstimmung geschrieben und ins Netz gestellt werden kÃ¶nnen, nur eben ohne Bestelloption!
Falsche Fotos, die fÃ¼r noch mehr Verwirrung sorgen -> mega peinlich
Viel zu kleines Kontingent, keine Vorbestellung fÃ¼r IBC-ler wie angekÃ¼ndigt -> mega peinlich, 
wenn man das ICB in den Onlineshop gestellt hÃ¤tte und ne Vorbestelloption gegen 100â¬ 
Anzahlung angeboten hÃ¤tte wÃ¤re das nicht passiert.

Die dadurch ausgelÃ¶ste Diskussion bzw. der Shitstorm -> absolut vermeidbar, wenn man 
ein bischen Hirnschmalz in das Projekt gesteckt hÃ¤tte, nachdem die Abstimmungen durch 
waren und die Rufe nach verbindlichen Zusagen und Vorbestellungen laut wurden.

Die Tatsache, dass der Stefan hier in seiner Freizeit den Kopf herhÃ¤lt, weil man bei Carver 
zu feige oder zu dumm ist hier ein Statement zu posten macht das Ganze zum MarketingÃ¼bergau!


----------



## s4shhh (15. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber woher kommst du?
> 
> Geänderte Ausstattung kein Problem, da die aber nicht kommuniziert wurde -> peinlich
> Falsche Infos auf den Seiten -> mega peinlich, die Seiten hätten nach der letzten
> ...



Mehr kann man wohl nicht dazu sagen...ich vermute jeder der so eine Arbeit in seinem Job abliefert der sitzt wohl bald auf der Straße!
Stefan glättet hier ja schon viel aber eben mehr von seiner persönlichen Seite her.
Es ist schade, dass so ein Projekt so ein Ende nimmt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2013)

Das man die Bestellseiten in einem, ich sag mal frühen Betastadium, online stellt ohne dass das Ding noch dreimal gegen gelesen wurde sieht irgendwie nach falschem Tatendrang aus. Da wäre Ruhe bewahren und das ganze gegen 15h launchen, wenn alles soweit passt, irgendwie die professioneller Vorgehensweise gewesen. So war es ja sogar angekündigt.

Und das der Mann, der die Webseite macht, nix von den Änderungen weiß (Monarch statt Durolux, kein Winkel Steuersatz...), wer hat dem denn die Listen gegeben? Musste der sich das selber zusammen sammeln? Fragen über Fragen die wir im Zweifel nie beantwortet bekommen.
Auf jeden Fall müssen da bei Carver ein paar Prozesse dringend überarbeitet werden...


----------



## hst_trialer (15. April 2013)

Der ein oder andere könnte hier wirklich Unternehmensberater werden. 
Ich bleib bei meinem Statement und re hne es carver nicht negativ an, dass bei so einem neuartigen Projekt mit sich stetig zu spitzendem Zeitplan immer mal wieder Fehler einschleichen, auch wenn sie vermeidbar wären. Die wirklichen Cash-Cows werden bei carver sicherlich besser und nicht so zeitkritisch abgearbeitet. Vor allem hängen nicht unzählige Zweiradbegeisterte dann dauernd im Rücken und machen Druck.


----------



## freetourer (15. April 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Freue mich, dass die Bikes endlich im Shop stehen und bewundert und sicher dann auch bestellt werden können. Lob also an Carver und Fahrrad XXL.
> 
> Ich hatte mir vorgenommen auch gleich vormittags noch rein zu schauen und bin doch erst jetzt dazu gekommen. Im gleichen Zuge habe das Forum besucht und war erstaunt, dass ich gleich mal knapp 10 Seiten Posts verpasst habe.
> Was mich aber nach den ersten 3 Seiten richtig gestört hat war die Flut an Posts zu kleineren Fehlern und eine Aufregung um das ganze Thema.
> ...



LOL

Du bist aber nicht zufällig der von Carver hastig herbeigerufene Image-Aufbesserer.

Würde zum restlichen stümperhaften Vorgehen gut passen.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. April 2013)

So nun wollen wir mal nicht ausfällig werden, erst recht nicht gegen carver.  Und nein, ich bin nicht von carver. Aber ich kenne das Business recht gut.

Dann beschäftigt euch einfach weiter mit euren Sorgen und beachtet mich nicht weiter.  Aber nehmt einfach auch mal andere Meinungen an, ihr müsst euch damit ja nicht identifizieren. Ich bin auch nicht einfach nur auf Streß aus, weshalb wohl auch an meiner Sicht auf die letzten 10 Seiten ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dran ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> So nun wollen wir mal nicht ausfällig werden, erst recht nicht gegen carver.  Und nein, ich bin nicht von carver. Aber ich kenne das Business recht gut.
> 
> Dann beschäftigt euch einfach weiter mit euren Sorgen und beachtet mich nicht weiter.  Aber nehmt einfach auch mal andere Meinungen an, ihr müsst euch damit ja nicht identifizieren. Ich bin auch nicht einfach nur auf Streß aus, weshalb wohl auch an meiner Sicht auf die letzten 10 Seiten ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dran ist.



Naja, aber dass die Ziele in Sachen Image, die Basti mal für dieses Projekt definiert hat, nicht wirklich erreicht wurden, und die Kommunikation seitens Carver seit Anfang des Jahres im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr sehr dürftig war kannst du nicht bestreiten oder?


----------



## vitaminc (15. April 2013)

Vielleicht haben hier einige einfach die falsche Erwartungshaltung gehabt?

Das ist Carver und kein Major wie Santa Cruz, Specialized und Co., und sogar bei denen geht genug schief...

Bedauerlich sind die Kommunikationsprobleme in der Tat, das hat alles so bisschen den Beigeschmack das die letzte Professionalität einfach fehlt.

Aber trotzdem muss man einfach gestehen, das Bike ist gelungen und der Preis passt auch. Wer es unbedingt haben will, der wird über die Fehler hinwegsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (15. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, aber dass die Ziele in Sachen Image, die Basti mal für dieses Projekt definiert hat, nicht wirklich erreicht wurden, und die Kommunikation seitens Carver seit Anfang des Jahres im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr sehr dürftig war kannst du nicht bestreiten oder?



Oder das eine umfrage/vorbestellung gut gewesen wäre um die benötigten Bikes abzuschätzen auch nicht ;-) wurde ja nicht nur einmal vorgeschlagen.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem muss man einfach gestehen, das Bike ist gelungen und der Preis passt auch. Wer es unbedingt haben will, der wird über die Fehler hinwegsehen.



Und wie stellt man des dann an wenn keins mehr verfügbar ist? Zum angekündigten Termin waren einige Versionen schon vergriffen.


----------



## GuyGood (15. April 2013)

Bin ganz der Meinung von hst_trialer. Hab schon heute Morgen gesagt, dass hier mal einige geschmeidig bleiben sollen. 
Wie so ein Kindergarten, "WILL WILL WILL" und bla und blub. Finde es auch nicht so gut, wie das heute abgelaufen ist und dass es allgemein die letzten Monate eher lau war. Ja, ich geb zu, dass ich keinen direkten Kaufwunsch habe sondern sowieso auf Juni/Juli gepeilt habe. Rede hier wohl eher aus einer gemütlichen Perspektive. Finde aber den Ton den manche anschlagen jedoch schon zum Fremdschämen!!  Und dann wird hst_trialer direkt mit angepöbelt, weil er es auch so sieht? *Augenroll* Applaus.

edit: Und ja, ich sehe es aber auch so, dass Carver hier hätte anders handeln müssen und allgemein seit Anfang des Jahres hier mehr hätte getan werden müssen! Das wurde aber schon oft genug auf den vorherigen Seiten vor dem heutigen Shitstorm betont 
Achso: Und ich hoffe ja auch, dass die heutigen Verkaufszahlen bzw die ersten Verkaufszahlen allgemein eine so deutliche Sprache sprechen, dass den Verantwortlichen auch ordentlich der Kopf gewaschen wird (sozusagen^^)


----------



## Baggi4 (15. April 2013)

> Wer es unbedingt haben will, der wird über die Fehler hinwegsehen.



ich kauf mir doch kein bike einfach mal 2 nummern zu groß


----------



## vitaminc (15. April 2013)

@p00nage


> Und wie stellt man des dann an wenn keins mehr verfügbar ist? Zum angekündigten Termin waren einige Versionen schon vergriffen.



In dem die Bikes weiter produziert werden und bald die nächste Marge eintrifft. Solange fährt man halt sein altes Bike, wem das nicht passt, der hat halt einfach Pech und sucht ne Alternative am Markt aus.


----------



## Baggi4 (15. April 2013)

wobei ja auch unklar ist ob da überhaupt noch was kommt


----------



## vitaminc (15. April 2013)

> wobei ja auch unklar ist ob da überhaupt noch was kommt



Dazu wird sich Carver sicher äußern können, aktuell würde ich behaupten, solange das Bike kein Drauflegegeschäft war, wird es sich sicher nachproduziert werden so begehrt wie das Bike ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsgesicht (15. April 2013)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Bin ganz der Meinung von hst_trialer. Hab schon heute Morgen gesagt, dass hier mal einige geschmeidig bleiben sollen.
> Wie so ein Kindergarten, "WILL WILL WILL" und bla und blub. Finde es auch nicht so gut, wie das heute abgelaufen ist und dass es allgemein die letzten Monate eher lau war. Ja, ich geb zu, dass ich keinen direkten Kaufwunsch habe sondern sowieso auf Juni/Juli gepeilt habe. Rede hier wohl eher aus einer gemütlichen Perspektive. Finde aber den Ton den manche anschlagen jedoch schon zum Fremdschämen!! )



Seh es doch von dem Standpunkt das du bereits vor wochen 250 EUR von 2500 EUR in einer Filiale angezahlt hast nachdem z.B. eindeutig kommuniziert wurde es gibt zu diesem Preis einen verstellbaren Steuersatz, die reverb mit 150mm statt 125mm, die Kurbel mit 175mm und nicht 170mm usw. Carver hat darüber sicher nicht erst seit heute nachmittag Kenntnis. Hierbei geht es ums Geld und das zu meinen ungunsten als Kunde. Das hat nach meiner Überzeugung nichts mehr mit Dummheit oder Irrtum zu tun. Mir kommen dabei durchaus strafrechtlich relevante Wörter in den Sinn. Wärest du bereit das so und vor allem in dem Form hinzunehmen? Sicherlich nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (15. April 2013)

Marsgesicht schrieb:


> Seh es doch von dem Standpunkt das du bereits vor wochen 250 EUR von 2500 EUR in einer Filiale angezahlt hast nachdem z.B. eindeutig kommuniziert wurde es gibt zu diesem Preis einen verstellbaren Steuersatz, die reverb mit 150mm statt 125mm, die Kurbel mit 175mm und nicht 170mm usw. Carver hat darüber sicher nicht erst seit heute nachmittag Kenntnis. Hierbei geht es ums Geld und das zu meinen ungunsten als Kunde. Das hat nach meiner Überzeugung nichts mehr mit Dummheit oder Irrtum zu tun. Mir kommen dabei durchaus strafrechtlich relevante Wörter in den Sinn. Wärest du bereit das so und vor allem in dem Form hinzunehmen? Sicherlich nicht.



Ich nehme an, mehr als eine Quittung hast Du von der Filiale nicht bekommen? Dann hättest Du im Ernstfall schlechte Karten; ich bin mir aber sicher, die geben Dir die 250 gern zurück, das Du Dir woanders ein Rad mit der hier im Forum mal versprochenen Ausstattung kaufen kannst.

Abgesehen davon finde ich das Vorgehen von Carver in Sachen ICB unwahrscheinlich stümperhaft und wiederhole gern: wäre ich Stefan und meine Arbeit würde von meinem Brötchengeber derartig wenig geschätzt, würde ich mich schleunigst nach etwas anderem umsehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon finde ich das Vorgehen von Carver in Sachen ICB unwahrscheinlich stümperhaft und wiederhole gern: wäre ich Stefan und meine Arbeit würde von meinem Brötchengeber derartig wenig geschätzt, würde ich mich schleunigst nach etwas anderem umsehen.



Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob Stefan bei Carver fest angestellt ist oder auf Projektbasis arbeitet. Zu Anfang war es jedenfalls so.


----------



## GuyGood (15. April 2013)

Marsgesicht, ich sehe das doch auch alles ein, nur diese Art und Weise wie viele hier schreiben, finde ich dennoch unangebracht. Btw. das mit der Kurbel, da es ja quasi bestätigt ist, ist wirklich unangenehm. 
Und ja, ich denke wegen dem Steuersatz wird es hoffentlich noch ein entgegenkommen geben. 
Aber eins möchte ich mal noch loswerden: Haben die Leute, die 250 Euro vorgeschossen haben nicht eine Art Vertrag mit den Spezifikationen drin unterschrieben? Falls ja, ist das ja dann auch was handfestes und dann können die Leute sich auch auf diesen Vertrag berufen oder ihr Geld zurück fordern oder sonst was. 
Falls nicht, dann muss ich auch ehrlich sagen, hätte ich mich nicht auf irgendwelche Spezifikationen verlassen, die irgendwo hier im Forum herumschwirren.  

Aber wie dem auch sei, du hast wirklich Recht, dass es EINIGE unschöne Unstimmigkeiten gibt und ich wünsche mir da auch endlich mal Besserung und genaue Informationen. Der jetzige Zustand ist inakzeptabel. Aber ich hab auch eben noch etwas Geduld. In 2 Tagen kann die Sache doch schon ganz anders aussehen. (In beide Richtungen) Wenn alles dann wirklich bestätigt ist, kann man immernoch nen Shitstorm loslassen oder sich eben freuen, dass die Specs doch eingehalten werden! Wir werden sehen. Bis dahin muss man doch nicht so schreiben, als wäre man das Zentrum der Galaxie und die Welt besteht nur aus Enduro-Bikern und man schreibt in so einem (meiner Meinung nach peinlichen) Befehlston. 
Aber gut, ich sag auch nix mehr zu dem Thema, hoffe einfach nur dass es sich bessert, hätte nämlich auch gern ein ICB irgendwann


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

ich hätte auch gern ein icb 2 - nach Forums specs....

naja ich warte jetzt mal paar Tage ab bevor ich bezahle... hoffe die Specs sind bis dahin klar.

wenn dann 170mm Kurbel und 125 reverb dran steht werde ich stonieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Dazu wird sich Carver sicher äußern können, aktuell würde ich behaupten, solange das Bike kein Drauflegegeschäft war, wird es sich sicher nachproduziert werden so begehrt wie das Bike ist.



Bis auf den Stefan der ständig seinen Kopf hier hinhält und sogar noch die Carverjungs verteidigt, wird Carver wohl wissen warum sie sich solange hier nichtgemeldet haben...wahrscheinlich wohl weil sie schon lange wußten das es so kommen wird

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich hätte auch gern ein icb 2 - nach Forums specs....
> 
> naja ich warte jetzt mal paar Tage ab bevor ich bezahle... hoffe die Specs sind bis dahin klar.
> 
> wenn dann 170mm Kurbel und 125 reverb dran steht werde ich stonieren.



Hast du ein M oder L. Ich suche nämlich ein M das es nach einem Jahr ca 5min lang zu kaufen gab

G.


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

Merlin hat XL


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Merlin hat XL



 Da kann man ja 2 M drauß machen

G.


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

was willst denn mit der Kindergröße ? 
da kannst ja gleich 170er Kurbeln fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> was willst denn mit der Kindergröße ?
> da kannst ja gleich 170er Kurbeln fahren



Ist ja für meinen Freund der sich 100% drauf verlassen hat eins zu bekommen und deswegen schon auf zwei Gebrauchtangebote einer anderen Marke verzichtet hat.
Die 170er Kurbel wäre bei seiner Größe egal.

G.


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

ich hätte ja sogar 180mm gefordert  gibt es aber erst ab XT....


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Dazu wird sich Carver sicher Ã¤uÃern kÃ¶nnen, aktuell wÃ¼rde ich behaupten, solange das Bike kein DrauflegegeschÃ¤ft war, wird es sich sicher nachproduziert werden so begehrt wie das Bike ist.



so begehrt ist relativ.
bisher wurden 27 rnc und ca. 50 bikes verkauft.
ein freund von mir arbeitet in einem kleinen bike shop in wien.
die verkaufen allein 200 rÃ¤der pro saison...

rechnung:
27 rnc = 22000â¬
50 bikes ca  125000â¬

reingewinn bei einnahmen von 150.000â¬ maximalst 50.000â¬
ergibt das brutto gehalt von einem angestellten fÃ¼r ein jahr ...

jetzt gibts noch 50 bikes/rahmen im webshop...
fette beute sieht anders aus...
teilweise noch unter dem preis zu verkaufen xxl ...

so wie die stÃ¼ckzahlen aussehen soll das echt ein imageprojekt werden....
leider vergeigt zum ende hin...

wenn ich carver wÃ¤r wÃ¼rde ich sofot nachordern und die kommunikation schleunigst verbessern...
die sind dann rechtzeitig fÃ¼r friedrichshafen mit den 2014ern komponenten da! vielleicht ein paar mehr in m und l 

dann werbung schalten. testbikes versenden. webshop international Ã¶ffnen. englische website... alles andere wÃ¤re sinnlos und
schade um den aufwand aller beteiligten.


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2013)

nothing ist teuer...








oder die stille von Carver ist einfach Taktik...


----------



## piilu (15. April 2013)

Ich kenne auch jemanden der pro Tag 100 Äpfel und 100 Birnen verkauft


----------



## vscope (15. April 2013)

Was anderes. Wo findet man einen verstellbaren steuersatz fürs icb?
ausser crane und unter 100


----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob die von work components verstellbar sind ich glaube du musst dich auf +- 1;1,5;2 grad festlegen.


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Was anderes. Wo findet man einen verstellbaren steuersatz fürs icb?
> ausser crane und unter 100



Nowhere. CC ist der einzige mir bekannte Hersteller der sowas anbietet, Winkelsteuersätze 
gibts zwar noch mehr, aber die sind alle fest.


----------



## duc-mo (15. April 2013)

Da schaut man mal nen halben Tag nicht ins Forum und dann der Shitstorm... 

Viel schlimmer find ich aber das: ICB 02 in 47cm: *AUSVERKAUFT!* 

Gut das ich mich anderweitig "versorgt" habe... 

Ich hoffe das die Leute die wirklich auf ein ICB gewartet haben nicht leer ausgehen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. April 2013)

soooo... musste mich n bissl an der Drehbank abreagieren, jetzt gehts mir wieder besser 

Kurze Info wegen der Gerüchte bzgl. Nachbestellung:
So ein aufwändiges Bike wird nicht bloß für eine Saison gemacht, dann würden wir wirklich fett drauf legen! Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Bestände nun tatsächlich aussehen. Wenn es wirklich so krass ist, dann wird zeitnah nachbestellt.
Und für die Zukunft würde ich auch gerne an weiteren Versionen mit euch arbeiten... die Versions-Strategie von Liteville und Alutech finde ich ziemlich gut, das bietet die Möglichkeit den Diamanten (und das drumherum ) immer feiner zu schleifen.

Guats Nächtle,
Stefan


----------



## haske (15. April 2013)

Nacht Stefan, danke für deinen Support


----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Der klammheimliche Weggang von Basti war jedenfalls auch etwas merkwürdig. Erst brannte er für das Projekt, und dann war er plötzlich ohne ein Wort des Abschieds bei Alutech...



Du kannst davon ausgehen, das er als Bedingung vom neuen Arbeitgeber absoluten Rückzug aus der ICB-Geschichte als Bedingung bekommen hat. Das ist normal und legitim.



Baggi4 schrieb:


> wobei ja auch unklar ist ob da überhaupt noch was kommt



Auch morgen geht die Sonne wieder auf...sicher...



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> Und für die Zukunft würde ich auch gerne an weiteren Versionen mit euch arbeiten... die Versions-Strategie von Liteville und Alutech finde ich ziemlich gut...



Also ich habe ein Wippe 2.0 ganz fest im Visier...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, das er als Bedingung vom neuen Arbeitgeber absoluten Rückzug aus der ICB-Geschichte als Bedingung bekommen hat. Das ist normal und legitim



Keine Frage, ich wollte damit nicht sagen dass ich erwartet hab dass er von Alutech aus die Geschichte weiter betreut.
Sondern dass ein Post "Hey, ich Wechsel den Arbeitgeber zum 01.02., aber keine Sorge, das ist Herr XY, den habe ich die letzten zwei Wochen eingearbeitet, der macht das jetzt weiter". So sieht für mich ein geregelter Wechsel aus. Aber das scheint ja nicht passiert zu sein.
Zumal sein neuer Arbeitgeber an der Entstehung des ICB nicht unbeteiligt war und Fahrrad XXL mal Stützpunkthändler für Alutech werden sollte...
  @Stefan.Stark:
Neue Derivate können wir gern zusammen ableiten, die Konstruktionsphase war ja super. Nur das Kuddelmuddel im Vertrieb müsst ihr hin kriegen, ich denke hier sind reichlich Schwachstellen aufgezeigt worden ( Möglichkeit zur Vorbestellung, Versand ins Ausland, Kundenbefragung zur Volumenplanung etc. pp.). 
Es gibt viel zu tun. Packen wir's an.
Aber erst wenn ich mein RnC in den Fingern hab. Ich hoffe auf Mittwoch...


----------



## Micha-L (16. April 2013)

Toll. Ich bräuchte sehr wahrscheinlich ein L, evtl. ein M. Das noch erhältliche ICB2 in 50cm ist aber wohl XL..... 

Da freut man sich 1 Jahr lang und es ist an 1 Tag ausverkauft 

Auch schade dass man als Community nicht mal die Größen probesitzen konnte, z.B. bei der Flowtrail-Eröffnung im Stromberg nun am WE.

Was alternativ kaufen? Gerne ein wenig unter dem ICB angesiedelt, also vielleicht 10% mehr uphill und 10% weniger downhill? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Toll. Ich bräuchte sehr wahrscheinlich ein L, evtl. ein M. Das noch erhältliche ICB2 in 50cm ist aber wohl XL.....
> 
> Da freut man sich 1 Jahr lang und es ist an 1 Tag ausverkauft
> 
> ...



Die üblichen Verdächtigen: Wicked Comp, Tyee 1, Torque Gapstar, Swoop 8.0... Dabei dürften Wicked und Tyee wohl eher noch etwas tourentauglicher sein... Torque und Swoop sind schon nochmal mehr in richtung Freerider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (16. April 2013)

Ach wie schön Wenn ich mir den Threat hier so durchlese kommt mir immer diese Szene in den Sinn: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy5YyNZtpGA"]South Park - Und es ist weg - YouTube[/nomedia]

Blablabla, wir bauen ein tolles Bike, wählen schöne passende Komponenten aus, stellen es in den Onlineshop, ...uuuuuuund es ist weg!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Toll. Ich bräuchte sehr wahrscheinlich ein L, evtl. ein M. Das noch erhältliche ICB2 in 50cm ist aber wohl XL.....
> 
> Da freut man sich 1 Jahr lang und es ist an 1 Tag ausverkauft
> 
> ...


Ich habe ein ICB03 in L bestellt, was mir aber laut Carver-Größenangaben wohl doch minimal zu klein ist, ich saß auch kurz auf Stefans L-Version... den nackten Rahmen würde ich aber wohl gerne in einen XL-Rahmen *im ICB-Blau* tauschen...falls da unter Umständen auch Interesse an der ICB03-Farbe in L besteht, schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## Fury (16. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nowhere. CC ist der einzige mir bekannte Hersteller der sowas anbietet, Winkelsteuersätze
> gibts zwar noch mehr, aber die sind alle fest.



auch das AngleSet von CC ist nicht "verstellbar"!


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

stimmt beim CC muss man für einen anderen Winkel die Schalen im Rahmen tauschen.


----------



## vitaminc (16. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark


> Kurze Info wegen der Gerüchte bzgl. Nachbestellung:
> So ein aufwändiges Bike wird nicht bloß für eine Saison gemacht, dann würden wir wirklich fett drauf legen! Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Bestände nun tatsächlich aussehen. Wenn es wirklich so krass ist, dann wird zeitnah nachbestellt.
> Und für die Zukunft würde ich auch gerne an weiteren Versionen mit euch arbeiten... die Versions-Strategie von Liteville und Alutech finde ich ziemlich gut, das bietet die Möglichkeit den Diamanten (und das drumherum ) immer feiner zu schleifen.



Was meinst Du mit aufwändig, die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Forum oder das Bike als solches ?

Am Bike selbst erkenne ich nichts aufwändiges. Die Kommunikation mit zahlreichen Leuten aus dem Forum ist sicher aufwändiger und anders als wenn man intern entwickelt. Zu viele Köche... und nicht allen kann man es Recht machen.

Ich schätze wie es aktuell mit den Beständen aussieht würde das tobende Volk sicher interessieren, also her mit der Info!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ICB03 in L bestellt, was mir aber laut Carver-Größenangaben wohl doch minimal zu klein ist, ich saß auch kurz auf Stefans L-Version... den nackten Rahmen würde ich aber wohl gerne in einen XL-Rahmen *im ICB-Blau* tauschen...falls da unter Umständen auch Interesse an der ICB03-Farbe in L besteht, schreib mir ne PN.



wie groß bist du?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. April 2013)

1,93m mit 94er Schrittlänge. Das L-Bike passt wohl auch - das will in erster Linie auf schnellen Singletrails bewegt und keine extrem langen Touren gefahren werden...aber XL wäre wohl doch besser.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

die Größenangaben auf der XXL seite sind ja schrott...

würde mich nach denen auf der alutech seite beim fanes richten. Die treffen es glaube ich ganz gut.

ich habe mit 195/95 XL genommen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die Größenangaben auf der XXL seite sind ja schrott...
> 
> würde mich nach denen auf der alutech seite beim fanes richten. Die treffen es glaube ich ganz gut.
> 
> ich habe mit 195/95 XL genommen.


Ja, die meinte ich auch... Alutech sagt mir XL. Carver-HP sagt XXL


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2013)

Weil die Carver-HP stumpf nach den altbekannten "Standards" rechnet. Da hat XL halt 53cm Sitzrohr. Bei neueren Bikes wie dem ICB ist das Sitzrohr ja nichtmehr aussschlaggebend für die Größen zuordnung. Dementsprechend haut der Rechenr auch nichtmehr hin...
Aber der Rechner bei Canyon spuckt bei mir meistens auch abwegige Empfehlungen aus. Naja, im Grunde sagt der mir, dass ich auf keins der Bikes drauf passe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die Größenangaben auf der XXL seite sind ja schrott...
> 
> würde mich nach denen auf der alutech seite beim fanes richten. Die treffen es glaube ich ganz gut.
> 
> ich habe mit 195/95 XL genommen.



Würde ich auch so machen - die Rahmenmaße sind ja fast 1:1 übertragbar.
Ich bin die Fanes in L probegefahren (1,90m, Schrittlänge müsste ich messen, wird aber irgendwo um die 90 liegen) - Das ist schon kompakt. Nicht unangenehm, aber sehr kompakt. Bei Spitzkehren im Sitzen bekommst du mit nem 780er Lenker Kniekontakt. 

Da du nochmal 5cm größer bist ist XL wohl die bessere Variante (oder ein Wicked - das liegt mit nem Reach von  455 auf der Mitte zwischen ICB L (444mm) und ICB XL (464mm))


----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

Nee,die 53 zoll is xxl! Oder nich? Dachte das 50 zoll die xl sei?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Nee,die 53 zoll is xxl! Oder nich? Dachte das 50 zoll die xl sei?



53 Zoll ist dann eher nen Hochrad 

Aber wenn du cm meinst: Beim ICB ist 53=XXL nach der üblichen Fahrradhändler-Sitzrohrtabelle ist das nur XL. Das ICB hat halt ein etwas kürzeres Sitzrohr im Verhältnis zum Oberrohr. New-School Geo wie man das neudeutsch nennt.


----------



## Osti (16. April 2013)

ich habe das Kuddelmuddel der letzten Tage hier nur am Rande verfolgt. Sind die Verfügbarkeitsangaben im XXL-Shop seriös? hier regt man sich auf, dass fast alles bereits vergriffen ist, und im Online-Shop sind sowohl bei den Komplett-Bikes als auch Rahmen noch das meiste verfügbar....


----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

Mal ernsthaft? Ist 50 die XL? Bitte sagt ja!


----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... Naja, im Grunde sagt der mir, dass ich auf keins der Bikes drauf passe.



Das Problem kenne ich - leider. Die Torques wären ja interessant, wenn sie halt auch in Größen für normalgroße Riesen (1,90) gebaut werden würden.


----------



## vscope (16. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft? Ist 50 die XL? Bitte sagt ja!




steht bei den specs im webshop:

*Sonstiges:* S/41cm, M/44cm, L/47cm, XL/50cm, XXL/53cm


----------



## visionthing (16. April 2013)

Ja 50cm ist XL!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft? Ist 50 die XL? Bitte sagt ja!



Ja, ist es, siehe meine Ergänzung. Du kannst die Größentabelle auch nochmal im Eingangspost der FAQ sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

Gut,aber du schriebst ja das die auf der homepage 53zoll als xl deklarieren. Aber ich beruhigt.


----------



## visionthing (16. April 2013)

53 Zoll = 134,62 cm


----------



## vscope (16. April 2013)

Ich hab mich an die Fanes Tabelle gehalten.
Ist ja von der Geo schon ähnlich...

http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. April 2013)

dann sollte mich ja L mit 186 glücklich machen - auch bei längeren Touren....
falls ich dabei bleibe..


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Ich finde es immer suboptimal den Rahmen nur nach Körperhöhe auszuwählen. Bein/Oberkörper/Armlänge und persönliche Präferenzen variieren dafür zu sehr. Die Firmen können natürlich nur mit der Größe einen Richtwert geben, weil der Rest stark variiert. Ich fahr momentan mit 1,82/86 ein L Bike, hab mir aber auch zum Test ein Bike im Laden mit ICB ähnlichen Maßen geschnappt und dann war auch schnell klar, dass das ICB auch in L bestellt wird. 

Bei Alutech sollte man bei L die Sattelrohrlänge von 48cm beachten. Diese Länge wird ja meist für die Empfehlung herangezogen. Beim ICB haben wir bei L 47cm.


----------



## Fury (16. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> stimmt beim CC muss man für einen anderen Winkel die Schalen im Rahmen tauschen.



auch beim Works Components! Wobei der noch von der Länge des Steuerohrs abhängig ist. Das umgeht CC mit dem Gimbal, was jedoch bedeutet, dass der Winkel auch von der Länge des Steuerrohres abhängt. Dafür gibts bei CC online einen Rechner, der Radstand und Winkel ausrechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

Jaaa, jetzt fiel der groschen. Bissl sehr groß, wa
53cm natürlich.


----------



## Flow1 (16. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

schade, ich war mal eine Woche nicht online hier und was mus ich sehen? ICB 02 in L ausverkauft. Oh man ich könnte kotzen! Seit Beginn an verfolge ich das Thema, habe immer fleissig mit abgestimmt und mich schon  megamässig aufs neue Rad gefreut. 

Tja, im Juni wollte ich nach Laax, das wäre ja eh nix geworden, da die Räder wohl erst im Juli ausgeliefert werden. Trotzdem extrem schade, dass es wohl nix wird. 

Oder gibt es doch noch eine Möglichkeit ein ICB 02 in L zu ergattern? 
Ich würde auch die Rahmenfarbe des 01 oder 03 nehmen. 

Gruß
Flo (der gerade echt enttäuscht ist)


----------



## Trail-Fail (16. April 2013)

Wo seht ihr denn eine Größenempfehlung auf der Carver-HP?
Ich bin mit 1,78mm und 87SL immernoch hin und her gerissen zwischen M und L. 1,78m würde ich eigentlich sagen M, aber meine langen Beine machen mir dabei wegen dem 44cm Sitzrohr und vor allem wegen dem niedrigen Stack sorgen... Wenn man wenistens wüsste, ob Carver bei M noch ein paar Spacer unter den Vorbau packt...


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Wenn du etwas Arbeit in Kauf nimmst kannst du dir das ICB1 holen und mit ein paar Teilverkäufen und den 700 gesparten Euro zum 2er machen.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

ich zitiere mal...


vscope schrieb:


> Ich hab mich an die Fanes Tabelle gehalten.
> Ist ja von der Geo schon ähnlich...
> 
> http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf




im pdf rechte seite... das ist die beste hilfe welche größe passt.


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

@Trail-Fail bei deinem kurzen Oberkörper würde ich klar M nehmen mit einer 150 Stütze.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

habe gerade news von carver bekommen:

Zitat: (mail von Carver.de)

[FONT="]neueste Informationen der Produktmanager:[/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Schalthebel: Shimano *Deore SLX*[/FONT]
[FONT="]Kurbellänge: [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]                für Rahmenhöhen *41, 44 und 47cm: 170mm*[/FONT]
[FONT="]                für Rahmenhöhe[SIZE=3] [B]50 und 53cm: 175mm[/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Sattelstützte:* Reverb 125mm*[/FONT]
*[FONT="]Kettenführung ist dabei[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Die Spezifikationen werden auf den Fahrrad XXL Homepage im Laufe des Tages korrigiert.[/FONT]


[FONT="]Mit besten Grüßen[/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Jens Kulpe[/FONT]
[FONT="]Kundenservice Internet

[/FONT]Zitatende

Das es entweder deore oder slx gibt ist wohl immer noch nicht verstanden
175mm Kurbel bekomme ich mit XL - für mich ok
aber 125er Reverb.... das ist für mich KO Kriterium... Werden sich einige Vorbesteller freuen.*


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Die 125er Reverb ist doof aber immerhin die 175 Kurbel für die Hohen. 

Wegen der Stütze würde ich aber noch nicht vorschnell handeln. Es gibt vllt einen Ausgleich.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

ok noch eine mail bekommen 

*die Shifter am icb 2 sind gesichert SLX !

und die reverb ist laut letztem Stand wohl eindeutig 125mm
*


----------



## vscope (16. April 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Wenn man wenistens wüsste, ob Carver bei M noch ein paar Spacer unter den Vorbau packt...



im schlimmsten fall nimmst halt einen riser lenker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

Es sind wohl immer zwei kleine Spacer drin. bei allen größen. War zumindest mal die Carver ansage. Scheint da immer so zu sein


----------



## osbow (16. April 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten User-Modelle in der Galerie stehen. Bis dahin drücke ich jedem, der an diesem Projekt beteiligt ist, dass er sein Wunsch-Bike bekommt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> 
> 
> Was meinst Du mit aufwändig, die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Forum oder das Bike als solches ?
> ...



Es ging mir vor allem um die Werkzeug- und Arbeitskosten... die Forumsarbeit gehört da nur indirekt dazu.

Ich bin grad unterwegs, werde aber heute Abend versuchen neue Infos zu liefern.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. April 2013)

noch kurz zur Reverb:

die 150er waren nicht ohne weitere Lieferverzögerung zu besorgen... und davon hatten wir ja schon genug.

Bis später,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

gerade für die 150er würde ich auch paar Tag warten. 
da es jetzt wirklich nur 125er gibt muss mir echt überlegen ob ich mir nicht eine andere schöne Tochter suche.

P.s. warum ist das Teil dann in shops lieferbar?
da und da

bei der Stückzahl um die es hier geht kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2013)

150er Reverb wurde doch zugesichert, oder etwa nicht?
Das finde ich jetzt schon mehr als doof um ehrlich zusein. Hab vorbestellt und fest auf die 150er gesetzt.

LG Jens


----------



## vscope (16. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark
Bitte Spec Änderungen in Zukunft gleich verlautbaren.
Ist wirklich   wenn man sich ein Bike kauft und 
nachträglich draufkommt das Teile nicht dabei sind...


----------



## Flow1 (16. April 2013)

So, habe nochmal im Shop geschaut... Es gibts also noch ICB 02er Rahmen in L zu bestellen, allerdings keine Kompletträder mehr.
Kann man da noch etwas Carver-Seitig machen? Ich würde zwar auch selber aufbauen, bzw erst mal das 01er kaufen, aber das 02er wäre mir deutlich lieber!

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

Also was aktuell von Carver kommuniziert ist:







Was ich gerne noch wissen würde:
1. Welcher Steuersatz kommt dann? (finde es schade weil ja Winkelverstellung versprochen - aber ist kein Feature das ich unbedingt brauche)
2. War nicht mal eine XT Kassette versprochen? Alu Freilaufkörper und SLX Kassette ist ja nicht der Bringer)
3. Kettenführung: Bitte mal genau angeben welche da verbaut wird. Sonst redet man sich am ende raus das da nicht genau stand welche und es ist Schrott dran.
4. Gleiches beim Reifen - bitte 120 TPI hin schreiben und ich bin glücklich
5. Lenker. Was jetzt? 8 oder 12 °? 12° will das Forum (und ich) 8° war mal die 12° ist nicht lieferbar ansage. (auch wenn ich den hier vor der Tür im Laden bekommen würde...)
6. RS Reverb: Ist 125mm das letzte Wort? (Auch hier - könnte ich in diversen online Shops und hier vor der Tür sofort kaufen und mitnehmen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike71 (16. April 2013)

Habe im Laden ein ICB02 in L vorbestellt und jetzt muss ich hier lesen, dass es kein verstellbaren Steuersatz gibt... nur die 125er Reverb und 170er Kurbel verbaut wird??? 


Mal sehn ob es so bleibt... vielleicht wird ja doch alles bzw. einiges gut


----------



## nuts (16. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> Bitte Spec Änderungen in Zukunft gleich verlautbaren.
> Ist wirklich   wenn man sich ein Bike kauft und
> nachträglich draufkommt das Teile nicht dabei sind...



Also, 150er Reverbs waren für die großen Rahmengrößen versprochen, bei M und L war es strittig, und Lieferbar waren die Sachen im Sommer, und zwar mehrere Wochen später als die Räder ausgeliefert werden sollten. Das hieß für Hans (Bastis Nachfolger): Lieferzeit ist wichtiger als 150er bei den großen Rahmen. 

Der extra-Verstellweg ist sicher ein Argument, auf der anderen Seite stehen neben der Lieferzeit wohl auch wieder Rückläufer die durch die größere Bauhöhe bedingt sind, so dass es am Ende die Entscheidung gegen 150er gab. 

Am 01er hatte Suntour eine 170er Edition versprochen, die ist inzwischen wieder revidiert, sodass hier eine 160er verbaut wird. Als Shifter kommen am 01er die 2014er Deore zum Einsatz.


----------



## nuts (16. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also was aktuell von Carver kommuniziert ist:
> 
> 
> Was ich gerne noch wissen würde:
> ...



Ich habe - leider bevor ich deinen Post gelesen habe - mit Hans von Carver telefoniert. Er ist gerade dabei die Specs zu bearbeiten, weil da "ein paar Fehler" online standen. Wenn das bis morgen nicht klarer ist, hake ich nochmal nach.


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

"Am 01er hatte Suntour eine 170er Edition versprochen, die ist inzwischen wieder revidiert, sodass hier eine 160er verbaut wird."

ÄÄÄäähm wie jetzt? Im Ernst?


----------



## nuts (16. April 2013)

Ja. Suntour hat sie erst bestätigt und sagt jetzt, dass sie diese nicht liefern können.


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Ich finde es gut, dass du hier jetzt einsteigst aber wann gab es denn die Info von Suntour? Ist schon was spät oder? Das Gabelmodel bleibt aber gleich? Sprich die von 140-180 travelbare?

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=3288


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

die durolux ist normal einfach zu traveln....

geil finde ich das im shop beim icb 1 steht :
*Gabel:* Suntour Durolux RC2 mit QLOC 20mm Steckachse, LockOut, Zug- und Druckstufe einstellbar, *170mm Federweg*


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Am 01er hatte Suntour eine 170er Edition versprochen, die ist inzwischen wieder revidiert, sodass hier eine 160er verbaut wird. Als Shifter kommen am 01er die 2014er Deore zum Einsatz.



Also laut FXXL ist 





> Gabel: Suntour Durolux RC2 mit QLOC 20mm Steckachse, LockOut, Zug- und Druckstufe einstellbar, 170mm Federweg



...


----------



## nuts (16. April 2013)

Ja, steht im Shop. Ich habe aber, wie gesagt, gerade mit Hans telefoniert und die Gabel kommt mit 160. Was ich übrigens nicht verkehrt finde, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Themeankitty (16. April 2013)

Was findet ihr alle so schmlimm an einer 125mm Reverb, mei auf die 2,5 cm Verstellbereich....
Es gibt schlimmeres, wie ich finde


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

@Merlin aber es gibt auch einer 120-160mm. Das wäre echt ein großes *******-Sandwich von dem jeder von uns ICB1'er seinen Bissen abbekommt.


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Ja, steht im Shop. Ich habe aber, wie gesagt, gerade mit Hans telefoniert und die Gabel kommt mit 160. Was ich übrigens nicht verkehrt finde, aber das nur am Rande.



Das ist doch alles Chaos pur, wenn man etwas online stellt und zum bestellen freigibt sollten doch wenigstens die Specs klar sein.


----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass du hier jetzt einsteigst aber wann gab es denn die Info von Suntour? Ist schon was spät oder? Das Gabelmodel bleibt aber gleich? Sprich die von 140-180 travelbare?



Es war nie die Rede von der RC2 TAD - also der Gabel mit Verstellung. Es wird also die "normale" 160 RC2, die sich aber selbst recht einfach auf 170 oder sogar 180 traveln lässt.


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

@nino85: deshalb hab ich den Link ja auch mit angegeben. Mir ist schon klar das es keine TA Gabel sein sollte. Es gibt die aber in 120-160mm / 140-180mm travel.

Bei 120-160mm, wie soll ich denn da mit Spacer etc. raus auf 180mm kommen oder bin ich grad einfach zu panisch und kann nicht klar denken?


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

oha... und ich hatte noch icb 1 überlegt...
wenn man da eine bekommt die man nicht über 160mm traveln kann wäre ich maximal angepisst.

@Themeankitty deinen Kommentar ignoriere ich einfach mal höflich. Das Thema haben wir schon breit diskutiert.


----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Chaos pur, wenn man etwas online stellt und zum bestellen freigibt sollten doch wenigstens die Specs klar sein.



Ich hoffe, heute abend/morgen sind alle Specs klar - wer dann nicht zufrieden ist, storniert seine Bestellung wieder. Aber jetzt wieder von vorn anzufangen, dass die Specs nicht passen, bringt halt auch nichts.

Wie die Meinung der Leute aus dem Forum ist, wurde ja gestern recht deutlich "kommuniziert" - ich denke, dass das die entsprechenden Personen bei Carver den Grund für die Verärgerung zwischenzeitlich verstanden haben.

   @Stefan.Stark: Ich beneide dich gerade echt nicht - umsomehr:  für den Einsatz den du bringst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (16. April 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Was findet ihr alle so schmlimm an einer 125mm Reverb, mei auf die 2,5 cm Verstellbereich....
> Es gibt schlimmeres, wie ich finde



Das wurde bereits weit und breit ausdiskutiert. Ganz einfach, es gibt auch große Menschen!

Es ist überaus ärgerlich das so etwas nachträglich verändert wird aber noch ärgerlicher wäre es wenn ich das Rad nicht vor der Mega in den Händen halten würde. Ob ich mich mit dem kleinen Verstellbereich arrangieren kann wird sich zeigen, mehr wäre mir auf jeden Fall lieber.


----------



## vscope (16. April 2013)

@_nuts_ danle fürs nachfragen! 
 @Merlin7 danke für erstellen der Liste mit den offenen Punkten!


----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @nino85: deshalb hab ich den Link ja auch mit angegeben. Mir ist schon klar das es keine TA Gabel sein sollte. Es gibt die aber in 120-160mm / 140-180mm travel.
> 
> Bei 120-160mm, wie soll ich denn da mit Spacer etc. raus auf 180mm kommen oder bin ich grad einfach zu panisch und kann nicht klar denken?



Du bist einem Problem aufgesessen, dass nicht nur Carver beschäftigt  Auch SR Suntour hat Fehler in den Angaben. Die von dir verlinkte Gabel hat eigentlich keine Federwegsverstellung - auch wenns bei Suntour so auf der Seite steht.

TA hat nur die RC2 TA:
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=3292

Generell: 
Die 160er ohne TA kannst du auf 180 traveln.
Die 160er mit TA (also 120-160) kannst du auch auf 180 traveln - der Verstellweg ist dann 120-180mm.

Siehe auch hier - vor 2 Monaten in diesem Thread 

Post 687


----------



## alfeljefe (16. April 2013)

Das mit der Duro ist ja mal krass. Ich mein, wenn ich sie auf 170 selber traveln kann, ist es ja überhaupt kein Problem, weil ich sie ja eh aufschrauben werde, um mal reinzuschauen. Außerdem gefällt mir der Gedanke am Anfang 150/160 zu fahren. Aber wenn nicht, dann werde ich evtl. stornieren müssen. Die Frage ist halt nur, wie lange man da jetzt auf ne vernünftige Antwort warten muss.


----------



## alfeljefe (16. April 2013)

ah also gar nicht warten, thx für die Info


----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

alfeljefe schrieb:


> Das mit der Duro ist ja mal krass. Ich mein, wenn ich sie auf 170 selber traveln kann, ist es ja überhaupt kein Problem, weil ich sie ja eh aufschrauben werde, um mal reinzuschauen. Außerdem gefällt mir der Gedanke am Anfang 150/160 zu fahren. Aber wenn nicht, dann werde ich evtl. stornieren müssen. Die Frage ist halt nur, wie lange man da jetzt auf ne vernünftige Antwort warten muss.



Man kann sie selber traveln.


----------



## kandyman (16. April 2013)

Meine Durolux konnte man nicht ganz so einfach auf 170 traveln, dafür hätte man ein Loch zwischen die 160er- und 180er-Löcher bohren müssen. Wird wohl bei dem Modell auch so sein, man muss den Stift umsetzen: 

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6609422/


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

@nino85: schon mal danke dafür. Ich wühle mich gerade durch passende Threads dazu und schau auch im Suntour Forum. Ich dachte ich muss dann nur ein paar Spacer rausnehmen und nicht an internen Gummis rumschneiden. Zumal es dann so doch auch mit der halbjährigen Gewährleistung erledigt wäre?

@kandyman: danke falls du mehr Infos hast immer her damit. Schau mir auch grad ein paar Vids zum Traveln an.


----------



## kandyman (16. April 2013)

Die TA - die ziemlich sicher nicht im 01er ist - kann man nur durch kürzen eines Spacers umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alfeljefe (16. April 2013)

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Meine Durolux konnte man nicht ganz so einfach auf 170 traveln, dafür hätte man ein Loch zwischen die 160er- und 180er-Löcher bohren müssen. Wird wohl bei dem Modell auch so sein, man muss den Stift umsetzen:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6609422/



Oder du setzt die Gabel auf 180mm und machst nen 1cm spacer rein. Dann ist sie auch auf 170mm

Ist etwas wirr anzusehen, aber hier wirds erklärt:

Pinkbike Video

Beachte speziell den Teil ab 5:30 Min.
Ein Spacer von Fox - der wohl passt kostet 2,50


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> noch kurz zur Reverb:
> die 150er waren nicht ohne weitere Lieferverzögerung zu besorgen... und davon hatten wir ja schon genug.



Hi Stefan,

ich nehm das Rad auch erstmal ohne Sattelstütze und hau irgendwas rein was gerade im XXL greifbar ist. Die 150er reverb hole ich gerne später ab und baue sie selbst ein. 'Deal' ? 

Gruß


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Danke, vor 2 Monaten dachte ich das wird auf jeden Fall die 140-180er sein. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. 

Ich hab mir das nervige Video gegeben und der hat ja eine 140-180er. Somit Bohrungen bei 180,160,140. Nun kann ich simpel Spacer verbauen und den Splint umstecken. 

Wie ist es denn bei der 120-160er? Da sind doch bestimmt nur Bohrungen bei 160,140,120? Ist bis zu 180mm ein fetter Spacer unter den Bohrungen verbaut?


----------



## kandyman (16. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Danke, vor 2 Monaten dachte ich das wird auf jeden Fall die 140-180er sein. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> Ich hab mir das nervige Video gegeben und der hat ja eine 140-180er. Somit Bohrungen bei 180,160,140. Nun kann ich simpel Spacer verbauen und den Splint umstecken.
> 
> Wie ist es denn bei der 120-160er? Da sind doch bestimmt nur Bohrungen bei 160,140,120? Ist bis zu 180mm ein fetter Spacer unter den Bohrungen verbaut?



Du verwechselst TA (die kannst du mit einem Knopf absenken, von 160->120 oder 180->140) mit der normalen (die kannst du gar nicht absenken, nur umbauen).

Im 01er ist die normale mit 160mm, die kannst du aufmachen und auf 140 oder 180 umbauen.


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Danke, vor 2 Monaten dachte ich das wird auf jeden Fall die 140-180er sein. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.
> 
> Ich hab mir das nervige Video gegeben und der hat ja eine 140-180er. Somit Bohrungen bei 180,160,140. Nun kann ich simpel Spacer verbauen und den Splint umstecken.
> 
> Wie ist es denn bei der 120-160er? Da sind doch bestimmt nur Bohrungen bei 160,140,120? Ist bis zu 180mm ein fetter Spacer unter den Bohrungen verbaut?



Da läuft bei Dir aber einiges noch durcheinander.

Die TA kann man extern traveln - je nach Ausführung entweder mit dem Knopf auf dem Gabelholm oder per Lenkerfernbedienung. Diese Version gibt es entweder mit 160mm oder 180mm max. Federweg zu kaufen.

Die Durolux ohne Absenkfunktion lässt sich intern umbauen auf mehrere fixe Federwege eben durch umsetzen des Splintes.

Willst Du eine TA-Version auf mehr Federweg umbauen geht das durch kürzen des Gummiröhrchens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Hmm alles klar danke euch. Ich dachte es gibt 2 Versionen mit verschiedenen Bohrungen. Es hat jetzt klick gemacht, dass es zwei TA Versionen gibt und die das auf der Homepage auch bei der Non TA hingeschrieben haben.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

*Wirklich ? Ich mein schaft der Shop / Carver / Praktikant / kleinkind von der Putze / oder wer das sonst macht es wirklich nicht die Specs im Shop richtig ein zu tragen????


Kann doch echt nicht sooooo schwer sein ???*

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe ist das jetzt die *7. Veränderung* nachdem die Leute bestellt haben.... 
Selbst wenn die das mal hinbekommen - Wer glaubt daran das da nicht doch noch kurzfristig was geändert wird?

1. Jetzt steht überall drin "Spezifikation laut Carver PM"   -> bitte gebt mir mal dem seine Tel. Nr. !!!!
2. Positiv es gibt am 2er keine "deore SLX" Hebel mehr sonder den richtigen SLX
3. Negativ : JEtzt bekommt das 2er Plötzlich auch den billigen Carver Sattel????

wird da gewürfelt was eingetragen wird?


----------



## foreigner (16. April 2013)

- Also, dass nur eine 170mm Kurbel kommt ist bescheuert für viele, stört mich aber gar nicht. Allerdings war´s klar anders abgestimmt. Und wie war das noch? "Wir bauen das Bike so wie Ihr es abstimmt."
- 125mm Reverb finde ich eh in Ordnung. Wurde auch sehr spät noch so besprochen, also das ist jetzt die geringste Abweichung
- SLX Kassette ist eine Frechheit! War von Anfang an klar gesagt: Wenn Alufreilauf kommt, dann kommt auch eine Spider-Kasette, also eine XT. Das ist doch eines der berühmten Unterschiede, die das Forumsrad ausmache, dass wir sowas berücksichtigen, was andere Hersteller fast nie tun ! Das sind die Gründe, weshalb ich dieses Rad will. SLX Kasette = No Go !
- Die 2,4er Onza Ibex DH sind ja wohl bitte die 120TPI Kevlar, oder ?
- Die Kettenführung ist ja wohl bitte die versprochene "E-Thirteen TRS+ Dual DMB Guide", oder?
 @_Stefan.Stark_ : Du tust mir zwar leid, du kannst am wohl am wenigsten für den Schlamassel. Aber als einziger Kontakt: Bitte alle Punkte mal beantworten oder in Erfahrung bringen.
PS: Also, gerade SLX Kassette und vielleicht noch abweichende Reifen oder Kettenführung wären für mich ein klarer Grund das Ding jetzt zu stornieren. Wäre sehr schade, aber dann bekomme ich auch andere Bikes für den Preis den ich ausgeben muss, bis ich es so habe wie ich will und der Beigeschmack wäre ein sehr fader, dann lieber was anderes und sich nicht rumärgern.


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

@nuts: wieso denn nur 2014 Shifter und nicht auch noch die anderen Anbauteile ?


----------



## foreigner (16. April 2013)

Die Vorbauten sind auch wieder gewachsen, habe ich gerade gesehen. Als M-Fahrer finde ich die 50mm sehr gut und in Ordnung. 60mm am L würden mich aber gewaltig ärgern, wenn ich´s genommen hätte.


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2013)

die SLX kassette hat auch ein spyder , nur ist auf dem xt spyder 1 ritzel mehr drauf afaik.

Und es hieß schon immer Shimano Deore XTR, Deore XT, Deore SLX... oder haben sie das i.wann abgeschafft?!


----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Und es hieß schon immer Shimano Deore XTR, Deore XT, Deore SLX... oder haben sie das i.wann abgeschafft?!



Vor ca 4 Jahren.


----------



## foreigner (16. April 2013)

Noch einen Satz zum nicht vorhandenen Verstell-steuersatz. War erstens  als Bonus von Carver gedacht (abgestimmt war das nie), und ich bin froh  drum, dass er nicht kommt, da ich ihn nicht brauche und die im  Zweifelsfall eh nur knarzen.
ABER: Da spart man dann sogar Kohle am Steuersatz und dann kommt man noch mit SLX Kassette an, obwohl XT Kassette klar gesetzt war.


----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

Und nochmal gemecker zu den Vorbauten....
Ist denn das OBERROHR nicht extra LÄNGER geworden damit man KURZE VORBAUTEN fahren kann für mehr Druck und Kontrolle?

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Ein XL bei 193cm mit dem 60er Vorbau ist doch kein Gefahre.

Aber wenigstens gibts schwarze oder blaue Naben


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

Man sieht das die an das glauben was sie schrieben...
*Kommentar:* Stand der Spezifikationen zum 16.04.2013

solange die noch keine Minutenangaben machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Noch einen Satz zum nicht vorhandenen Verstell-steuersatz. War erstens  als Bonus von Carver gedacht (abgestimmt war das nie), und ich bin froh  drum, dass er nicht kommt, da ich ihn nicht brauche und die im  Zweifelsfall eh nur knarzen.
> ABER: Da spart man dann sogar Kohle am Steuersatz und dann kommt man noch mit SLX Kassette an, obwohl XT Kassette klar gesetzt war.



War sie nicht... das hats nuts afaik mal rausgehauen in der Art "Alu-Freilauf muss ja heißen, dass es eine XT-Kassette gibt" - hab das vor Ewigkeiten hier schonmal angebracht - wurde aber ignoriert, bzw vom Rest hier (nicht Carver) niedergeredet so nach dem Motto: "ach, das geht auch mit SLX-Kassette".



foreigner schrieb:


> - 125mm Reverb finde ich eh in Ordnung. Wurde auch sehr spät noch so besprochen, also das ist jetzt die geringste Abweichung



Es wurde gesagt, dass es ab M/L eine 150er gibt. Dann wurde umgeschwenkt auf "alle bekommen 125" - Dann hat Stefan versucht, das ganze nochmal zu drehen, nachdem sich einige Leute beschwert haben. Dann hieß es: Alle bekommen 150er - wer eine kurze braucht, kann sie ja tauschen (150 in 125 geht definitiv leichter, als ne 125er in ne 150 zu tauschen).



foreigner schrieb:


> - Die Kettenführung ist ja wohl bitte die versprochene "E-Thirteen TRS+ Dual DMB Guide", oder?



Ich gehe mal davon aus:


			
				Internetshop schrieb:
			
		

> The Hive TRS+ schwarz - Spezifikation laut Carver PM



(Hub if possible blue, if not please standard black) - Spezifikation laut Carver PM 

Kommen die Daten aus einer Bestell-Liste oder so?



Merlin7 schrieb:


> *
> 2. Positiv es gibt am 2er keine "deore SLX" Hebel mehr sonder den richtigen SLX
> *


*

Inzwischen ist alles "Deore SLX" - Die machen das nur um dich zu ärgern *


----------



## foreigner (16. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> die SLX kassette hat auch ein spyder , nur ist auf dem xt spyder 1 ritzel mehr drauf afaik.



Nee. Die großen drei Ritzel und die mittleren drei Ritzel sitzen bei XT jeweils auf einem Alu-Spider:





Die großen drei Ritzel sitzen bei SLX auf einem Aluspider, die mittleren fünf sind zwar miteinander mit Abstandsstücken verbunden, sitzen aber auf keinem Spider und hinterlassen deutliche Spuren in Alu-Kassetten.


----------



## nuts (16. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @nuts: wieso denn nur 2014 Shifter und nicht auch noch die anderen Anbauteile ?



Hängt wohl auch mit den Lieferbarkeiten zusammen, und vielleicht auch mit dem Preis: Der 14er Deore lässt sich auf 2- und 3-fach verwenden, dadurch könnten evtl. höhere Stückzahlen bestellt werden,... ist jetzt aber nur meine Vermutung


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

so update - es wird eher schlimmer als Besser und mehr Baustellen die Fragen aufwerfen


----------



## foreigner (16. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> War sie nicht... das hats nuts afaik mal rausgehauen in der Art "Alu-Freilauf muss ja heißen, dass es eine XT-Kassette gibt" - hab das vor Ewigkeiten hier schonmal angebracht - wurde aber ignoriert, bzw vom Rest hier (nicht Carver) niedergeredet so nach dem Motto: "ach, das geht auch mit SLX-Kassette".



Das wurde doch in den Laufraddiskussionen und im Schaltungsthraed meine ich nochmal ausführlich diskutiert. Es war dann auch XT zugesagt. Kann sein, dass nuts das mal bestätigt hat, dann war es aber damals in Rücksprache mit den Carver Jungs. So einfach was raus gehauen hat der nuts damals auch nicht.


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Hängt wohl auch mit den Lieferbarkeiten zusammen, und vielleicht auch mit dem Preis: Der 14er Deore lässt sich auf 2- und 3-fach verwenden, dadurch könnten evtl. höhere Stückzahlen bestellt werden,... ist jetzt aber nur meine Vermutung



Hmm alles klar. Ich sehe jetzt nur gerade, dass bei der Bremse vom 1er Shimano Deore BR-M615 steht. Das ist doch auch 2014. Kann man sich halbwegs darauf verlassen?

Ihr solltet das fette auch noch ändern:

 Carver ICB 01 Highlights:


Full Suspension Aluminiumrahmen
*Dämpfer *und Federgabel von Suntour
kräftige Shimano Scheibenbremsen
Verfügbarkeit: voraussichtlich Juli


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

haben sie gerade geändert...

für jeden Fehler der beseitigt wird kommen aber 2 Neue... obwohl der Quellcode nicht länger wird...


----------



## foreigner (16. April 2013)

Achtung: Kettenführung!
Hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601806
war das immer die TRS+ mit Tacco Aufsetzschutz.
Diese heißt inzwischen offiziell "TRS+ Dual DMB Guide".
Den "TRS+ Dual Guide" gibt es inzwischen (neu) auch:
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/
Abgestimmt war die Variante mit Tacco.
Was ist am ICB ???


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Ihr solltet beim 1er das fette auch noch ändern:


Suntour Durolux RC *(WIESO STEHT HIER KEINE 2!!)* 160mm Federweg


edit: Bitte auch noch die Lenkerbreite klären, weil der Lenker plötzlich um 4,5cm auf Angelrutenmaß 785mm gewachsen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (16. April 2013)

Das Propain Tyee ist schon hübsch ...


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das Propain Tyee ist schon hübsch ...


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das Propain Tyee ist schon hübsch ...




Leider geil  Rate mal auf welcher Seite mich seit 10 Minuten etwas neon gelbes anleuchtet


----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so update - es wird eher schlimmer als Besser und mehr Baustellen die Fragen aufwerfen



Die Angabe zu den Jagwire-Zügen fehlt auch noch.


----------



## jissel (16. April 2013)

was die momentan mit den Specs abziehen ist wirklich unterste Schublade!!!

Hab beim ICB2 in L zugegriffen jedoch gefällt mir die Rahmenfarbe am ICB1 besser.
Was würde die Aufrüstung des ICB1 auf ICB2 Niveau kosten und was bringen die Teile wenn ich diese verkaufe?


----------



## Kharne (16. April 2013)

Deutlich Ã¼ber 700â¬, da du fÃ¼r die Teile des 1er kaum Geld kriegst, auch wenn sie nagelneu sind.

Rechne dir das ganze mal mit Neupreisen aus und dann zieh nochmal 20-30% der Preise der Teile des 1ers ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alfeljefe (16. April 2013)

Also wenn es keine RC2 ist, wird storniert.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> was die momentan mit den Specs abziehen ist wirklich unterste Schublade!!!
> 
> Hab beim ICB2 in L zugegriffen jedoch gefällt mir die Rahmenfarbe am ICB1 besser.
> Was würde die Aufrüstung des ICB1 auf ICB2 Niveau kosten und was bringen die Teile wenn ich diese verkaufe?



Kauf dir einfach beide, bau dir die jeweiligen Teile die du willst an den Rahmen der die besser gefällt und den Rest an den anderen Rahmen. Dann gibst du den Anderen zurück. Bei der geballten Fachkompetenz von dem Laden wird das keinem auffallen

G.


----------



## Kharne (16. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das Propain Tyee ist schon hübsch ...



Lohnt sich aber leider nur als Frame


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

alfeljefe schrieb:


> Also wenn es keine RC2 ist, wird storniert.



Ich denke mal das ist ein versehen. Das wär schon zu hart und ich würde dann auch direkt nach Sankt Augustin radeln und meine 200 Euro Anzahlung für das 1er zurückverlangen.


----------



## alfeljefe (16. April 2013)

leider traue ich denen jetzt alles zu


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Das sollten wir denen schon zutrauen. Die Sachen mit der 150er Reverb, der Kassette, dem Steuersatz am 2er, die 160mm Gabel am 1er, sind schon mehr als bitter.

Falls jetzt aus der Durolux RC2 eine RC wird, dann ist es ein *Statement *gegen die Community! Ich zitiere aus Post 1 Seite 1:

_ICB01 _

"Das Einsteigermodell des ICB berücksichtigt ebenfalls eine der wichtigen  Entscheidungen der Community: Der Fokus soll auf der Federung liegen.  Deshalb gibt es mit der SR Suntour RC2 eine vollwertige Federgabel..."


----------



## Trail-Fail (16. April 2013)

Naja, es stand ja schonmal Durolux RC2 dran, warum sollten sie jetzt "ausversehen" die 2 weglöschen?

Liebe Leute von Carver und XXL, ihr erwartet doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass man euch Geld überweist, solange die Ausstattung datiert ist und sich stündlich ändert? Nach dem Motte "Kaufe ein Rad für 2500 und lasse mich überraschen welche Komponenten Carver bis zum Liefertermin irgendwo zusammenkratzt".
Wer dem Sauladen jetzt schon Geld überweist dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen
Also was hier abgeht ist echt der absolute Hammer, so etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. 
Offensichtlich hatte Carver das ICB zwischenzeitlich komplett "vergessen", hat keinerlei Teile geordert und Verträge mit Lieferanten abgeschlossen. Und nun fällt plötzlich auf, huch, das IBC gibt es ja auch noch, wo kriegen wir den jetzt die Komponenten her? Also wird schnell zusammengestellt was noch so irgendwie zu kriegen ist, Resteverwertung der Lieferanten sozusagen. Ich will garnicht wissen wie viele Lieferverzögerungen es noch wegen fehlender Teile geben wird, da ja offensichtlich immernoch nicht bestellt ist. Wenn alles bestellt und vertraglich geregelt wäre, wüsste man auch sicher was dran kommt und müsste die Ausstattung nicht mit täglichem Änderungsdatum versehen.

Sorry, FAIL. 100% Vertrauensverlust. Ein solches Unternehmen lebt normalerweise nicht lange. An Unprofessionalität kaum zu überbieten.


----------



## steelcat (16. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Lohnt sich aber leider nur als Frame



Genau der ist es dann bei mir geworden. Hoffentlich wird der irgendwann nächste Woche geliefert. Dann darf ich endlich doch noch ein Rad im April aufbauen.


----------



## duc-mo (16. April 2013)

Irgendwie keimt in mir der Gedanke, dass Carver versucht an allen erdenklichen Stellen ein paar Euros zu sparen. Vielleicht hat man sich ja einfach verkalkuliert oder es liegt tatsächlich an der Verfügbarkeit der Teile aber mal ehrlich... Ein 47 Rahmen mit einer 170er Kurbel ist geradezu lächerlich, über die 150er Reverb wurde so ewig diskutiert und jetzt kommt die 125er, den Winkelsteuersatz hin oder her aber die SLX Kassette war ganz klar verabschiedet. Wenn es dann noch bei Kettenführung und / oder Reifen auf eine günstigere Alternative hinausläuft, kann ich endgültig nachvollziehen, dass sich viele hier veralbert fühlen...

Wenn man von den Kosten so daneben liegt, hätten vermutlich viele damit leben können, wenn man nochmal über die Komponenten des ICB geredet hätte und einen guten Kompromiss hätte man auch gefunden. So ist jetzt ein Bike raus gekommen, dass zwar den Namen ICB trägt aber in vielen Bereichen völlig anders ausgestattet ist...

Das hätte man wirklich geschickter lösen können, zumal in den letzten Monaten ja wahrlich genügend Zeit zur Verfügung stand!!!


----------



## Themeankitty (16. April 2013)

Ich habe auch stark den Verdacht, dass jetzt an allen Ecken und Ende gespart werden muss, und nun einfach andere/billiger Komponenten spezifiziert werden, obwohl vorher darüber ausführlich Diskutiert wurde, finde ich persönlich sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (16. April 2013)

Da hast du Recht.


----------



## foreigner (16. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Lohnt sich aber leider nur als Frame



Sehe ich anders. Da ist man doch schon mit Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel und Stütze bei 2400. Daher ganz klar Komplettbike.


----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Warscheinlichkeit das Carver, nunja, sagen wir mal, grade nicht sooo flüssig ist?


----------



## Kharne (16. April 2013)

@foreigner:
Ich kauf mir aber kein Komplettbike, umalles bis auf den Rahmen + Dämpfer und Gabel zu verkaufen und dann alles neu zu kaufen 
 @Paramedicus:
Das geht jetzt echt zu weit!


----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

Warum? Ist ne vollkommen legitime Frage und grundsätzlich nicht verwerflich.
Und solange hier nicht einige Sachen geklärt werden, muss an alles gedacht werden. 

Wechsel in der Führung, kein Support von Carver( Stefan mal aussen vor, der machts ja in der FREIZEIT), immer günstigere Teile dran, offenbar noch keine Anbauteile bestellt, Verzug Woche um Woche usw.

Wonach sieht das denn aus?

Ich vergaß: Vorkasse bei XXL...


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Wir sind grad alle gefrustet und warten auf klärende Infos aber Carver verdient auch ganz gut mit ihren anderen Rädern. Fahrrad XXL ist auch nicht der kleinste Laden. Um dein Geld wird dich hier schon niemand bringen.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

fÃ¼r "to big to die" reicht es aber nicht.
solange nicht alles geklÃ¤rt ist Ã¼berweise ich keinen cent.
zur Not verfÃ¤llt meine Bestellung halt. 
finde die nr. langsam lÃ¤cherlich. so wird carver noch die Lachnummer der Branche.

Ich glaube zwar nicht das das Geld weg wÃ¤re... Das wÃ¼rde ich Firmen mit 2 Buchstaben eher zutrauen... 

aber ich lege doch nicht eine Stange Geld hin und Hoffe darauf das ca die Teile in der Kiste sind die ich gerne hÃ¤tte.

Das mit RC nicht 2 am ICB1 ist hart. wurde auf jeden fall geÃ¤ndert und ich denke schon mit Absicht. 
vielleicht ist die RC2 ja nicht lieferbar. - wÃ¼rde auch 160mm erklÃ¤ren. 
Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Grund das Ding zu stornieren.

So langsam schaffen die das noch das alle sich nach anderen Bikes umsehen.
Wenn die jetzt erst bestellen haben die die Teile doch nie bis ende Juni. 
Dann wirds Ende Juli Anfang August... und dann kann man sich entweder ein 50% Reduziertes 5000â¬ Bike fÃ¼rs gleiche Geld oder ein 2014er Modell kaufen.


----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wir sind grad alle gefrustet und warten auf klärende Infos aber Carver verdient auch ganz gut mit ihren anderen Rädern. Fahrrad XXL ist auch nicht der kleinste Laden. Um dein Geld wird dich hier schon niemand bringen.



Mir geht es nicht ums Geld, das ist mir vollkommen egal. 
Mit gehts um das Fahrrad. Und um dieses absolut unmögliche geaffe hier von denen.

Und glaub mir, die Kohle von den XXl Läden geht ziemlich sicher direkt an C.


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (16. April 2013)

Was hier jetzt los ist, da kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln!! Das mit den Specs die sich ständig ändern, dann Teile die so nicht abgestimmt wurden... Von Liefertermin will ich gar nicht mehr reden...
Ich bin an sich immer sehr optimistisch aber hier Fehlt mir jeglicher Optimismus ...

Ich war sehr am ICB 2 interessiert und habe auch eins in einer Filiale vorbestellt. Aber nachdem ganzen hier bin ich wirklich ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich das nicht abbestelle und mir ein TYEE hole. Leider muss ich da noch 700 Eus drauf legen (Reverb 150, Crossmax etc.), aber ich kann 2013 noch mit einem Enduro fahren  wer noch Interessante Alternativen hat, her damit 

Ich finde Stefans Einsatz Klasse aber es kommt so rüber als wäre das ganze eine One man Show, außer Stefan meldet sich keiner von Carver und es weiß keiner Bescheid wenn man Fragen stellt.... Das ist sehr schade da man hier merkt wie sehr Carver hinter dem Projekt steht und jetzt braucht mir keiner erzählen Carver ist ein Laden mit 100. von Mitarbeitern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (17. April 2013)

Oh mei, ich schau mir das Debakel ja mittlerweile nur noch sporadisch an, aber es ist schon desaströs wie es die Firma schafft, das Engagement von vielen Monaten, den Spass am Projekt und die zwischenzeitlich sicher vorhandene "win/win Situation" auf der Zielgeraden so abzuwatschen.
Schade um die ganze Euphorie und Begeisterung. 
Nächste Saison wirds dann vorraussichtlich eh ein Rad, so viel oder wenig sinnvoll bestückt wie jedes andere.


----------



## SKa-W (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht das das Geld weg wäre... Das würde ich Firmen mit 2 Buchstaben eher zutrauen...



Bevor da jetzt wieder irgendwelche wilden Spekulationen wie im YT Thread im Raum stehen bleiben, es haben alle ihre YT Ltd. Bikes bekommen, 2 Wochen vor eigentlichem Liefertermin mit der bestellten Ausstattung. Und sonst hats bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme gegeben, Egal ob ein Garantiefall oder beim Kontakt.

Ich persönlich war lange Fan vom IBC Bike, hab aber vor Wochen schon davon abgelenkt, da ich mein Rad gerne zu Anfang der Saison hätte.


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2013)

solangsam driftet es hier echt auf "Bild" niveau hab. Schade!

Auch wenn ich die verärgerung verstehen kann, aber wenn es hier so weiter geht ist am ende noch die Taliban schuld...

Ich freu mich auf den Rahmen, auch wenn er leider nicht in der passenden farbe kommt. Daher auch folgendes angebot:

Würde ein 03er Rahmen (Titan/rot) in XL gegen ein 01er Rahmen (Silber/blau) in XL tauschen, falls da bei i.jemanden interesse besteht!


----------



## rallleb (17. April 2013)

Hier meinen auch einige, die ganze Welt dreht sich nur um eure paar Enduro's.
Habt ihr keinen blassen Schimmer, womit die ihr Geld verdienen?
Seid ihr soo naiv?


----------



## warp4 (17. April 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Hier meinen auch einige, die ganze Welt dreht sich nur um eure paar Enduro's.
> Habt ihr keinen blassen Schimmer, womit die ihr Geld verdienen?
> Seid ihr soo naiv?



Lass mich raten: Dir ist langweilig und Du hast gerade nix Besseres zu tun.
Hast auch keinen blassen Schimmer, um was es bei der ganzen Sache geht, aber Hauptsache mal was abgelassen...


----------



## rallleb (17. April 2013)

Noch einer der glaubt die bikeindustrie dreht sich nur um MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (17. April 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Noch einer der glaubt die bikeindustrie dreht sich nur um MTB?



Dieses Projekt wurde von dir Firma selbst gestartet und mmn groß aufgezogen, was jetzt am Ende dabei rausgekommen ist, ist .... 

Was hat das ganze nun mit deiner Aussage zutun?


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Habt ihr keinen blassen Schimmer, womit die ihr Geld verdienen?
> Seid ihr soo naiv?



scheinbar mit so mediamarkt kunden die nichts hinterfragen - nicht schauen ob es die gleiche Ware wo anders auch günstiger gibt und dem Verkäufer alles glauben.

Bei Firmen die es nach dem Mittlerweile 12. !! Anlauf nicht schaffen eine Produktbeschreibung richtig zu stellen frag ich mich wie die überhaupt Geld verdienen. 
Oder Die Leute sind einfach so dumm. 

Bin mal gespannt in welche Richtung die Ausstattungliste heute geht. Hab gehört Freitag ist die DH Ausstattung dran und Samstag CC.


----------



## p00nage (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> scheinbar mit so mediamarkt kunden die nichts hinterfragen - nicht schauen ob es die gleiche Ware wo anders auch günstiger gibt und dem Verkäufer alles glauben.
> 
> Bei Firmen die es nach dem Mittlerweile 12. !! Anlauf nicht schaffen eine Produktbeschreibung richtig zu stellen frag ich mich wie die überhaupt Geld verdienen.
> Oder Die Leute sind einfach so dumm.
> ...



Warum steht eigentlich überhaupt in der Ausstattungsliste, was soll das dem Endkunden sagen? 





> Spezifikation laut Carver PM



Und beim ICB 3 XX1 mit 34 Blatt  entspricht ca. 29/37 mit 11-36er Kassette.


----------



## f4lkon (17. April 2013)

Hat man dich nicht per pm oh sorry pn eingeweiht? Das ist hier in der Community ein runninggag. Laut Carver Pm heißt alles und wieder doch nichts. 

Sorry musste mal sein.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Warum steht eigentlich überhaupt in der Ausstattungsliste, was soll das dem Endkunden sagen?




Das bedeutet das sie es während der Auslieferung noch ändern können.
"ohne Gewähr" sozusagen.

so interpretiere ich das. Will halt keiner Schuld sein wenn am Ende was völlig anderes geliefert wird.

Mal Abgesehen davon was ran kommt.
Ich mache mir Gedanken wie die sich das mit der Lieferbarkeit überhaupt vorstellen.
Da die scheinbar noch Teile ändern haben die ja noch nichts bestellt....
warten die bis die Rahmen da sind und fangen dann an Teile zu bestellen?
selbst wenn die jetzt sofort ordern - das wird doch sicher knapp bis Juli????


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

Montiert werden sollen die Kompletträder (1er und 2er) ja auch irgendwo in Taiwan. Dort müssten die Teile dann nur von einer Halle in die nächste geschafft werden und könnten wenn sie "an der Reihe" sind zusammengebaut werden. Ist also nicht so, dass erst alles einzeln nach Deutschland verschifft werden müsste. 

Naja, mir ists eigentlich eh egal - mein Rahmen von Alutech soll heute zugestellt werden


----------



## ruv (17. April 2013)

moin, mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele ICB's am montag oder bisher geordert wurden!


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

Wenn ich mir die Bestände im Shop vom Montag ansehe die RnC dazu zähle und die Vorbesteller im Laden, würde ich mal denken das 175-max 200 Rahmen hergestellt werden.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. April 2013)

150 - 200 scheint eine realistische Größe, aber auch eine, die in der ersten Fuhre ohne Probleme unter den Usern hätte untergebracht werden können.

Wenn ich nun sehe, dass die Ausstattung klammheimlich mit Begründungen wie "Teile nicht verfügbar" geändert wird, bekommt die Tatsache, dass trotz dutzendfacher Bitte in der Projektübersicht keine schöne Übersicht über die Ergebnisse der Abstimmungen und Ausstattungen gegeben wurde, eine wirklich fiesen Beigeschmack.

Auch das Gewicht von 13,8 kg bekomme ich nur zusammen, wenn ich bei jedem Einzelteil die Fertigungsspanne nach unten voll nutze (ist bei den Reifen hoch, bei den Metallteilen gering und wenn dann sind die Sachen realiter doch zu 95 % schwerer als angegeben). 

Bei der Vielzahl der Einzelteile hätte ich dann aber in den letzten 12 Wochen eher jedesmal den Lottojackpot geknackt, als dass ich die Summe der Leichtgewichtteile an mein Rad bekomme. Warten wir mal ab, wieviel die ausgelieferten Räder wiegen werden.

Die Dippelschisserei mit der Ausstattung wird wohl von irgendeinem Controller kommen, der nur das Projekt bewertet, nicht den Benefit für die Marke. Vllt. sollte einfach mal der Annoncenpreis für nur eine MTB-Bravo-Seite als Ersparnis mit einkalkuliert werden, dann bekämen die Räder wohl alle XTR-Bremsen. Kleinkarierte Kalkulation!

Die Carver-Drifts für 2013 und das Touren-650er von Carver sind übrigens trotz Ankündigung vor mehreren Monaten immer noch nicht auf der Carver-HP. Zu kaufen auch nicht.


----------



## Anselm_X (17. April 2013)

Schade um das Projekt, aber was aktuell abgeht, bestätigt meine Meinung zu Carver: Bastelbude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (17. April 2013)

Am besten finde ich das passiv-agressive "Spezifikation laut Carver-PM" in jeder Zeile der Austattungsliste. Was soll den das, außer Leute anpissen die den Hintergrund kennen, und Leute verwirren die ihn nicht kennen?


----------



## Mxpanda (17. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die Carver-Drifts für 2013 und das Touren-650er von Carver sind übrigens trotz Ankündigung vor mehreren Monaten immer noch nicht auf der Carver-HP. Zu kaufen auch nicht.



Du musst ein anderes Internet benutzen als ich... 
http://www.carver.de/bikes/2013-fullsuspension/

Die Bikes sind da schon seit ner Weile online und seit gestern auch die ICBs.

Zum Thema Fahrrad-XXL: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei denen MTB´s nicht die Haupteinnahmequelle darstellen. Als ich letztes Jahr mein Drift gekauft habe, meinte der Verkäufer auch, dass wir Glück hätten an ihn zu geraten, weils sonst nicht so viele gäbe, die da Ahnung vom Mountainbiken hätten. Ist zwar ehrlich, sagt aber viel aus.

Für mich ist klar, dass man momentan mit E-Bikes für Omma und Oppa mehr Geld verdienen kann. 

Schade ist einfach, dass Carver anscheinend den Werbeeffekt des Projekts völlig unterschätzt. In die positive wie auch negative Richtung...


----------



## p00nage (17. April 2013)

Mxpanda schrieb:


> Du musst ein anderes Internet benutzen als ich...
> http://www.carver.de/bikes/2013-fullsuspension/
> 
> Die Bikes sind da schon seit ner Weile online und seit gestern auch die ICBs.
> ...



er wird hier geschaut haben: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/fully


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

zwecks HP carver/XXL...
die schaffen es ja noch nicht einmal gleiche angaben auf beiden Hompages zu haben.

hab das gefühl das da gestern einer von denen die strg+c / v funktion gefunden hat und ohne Hirn nutzt.

z.b. schau mal die Sättel beim 2er an... überall was anderes.


----------



## vscope (17. April 2013)

Auf der Carver Seite zum ICB02 stehen wieder andere Specs 

http://www.carver.de/bikes/2013-fullsuspension/b/bike/icb-02/

Sattel -> Selle Italia SL
Grössen -> 41, 46, 51 cm


Echte Profis am Werk 

Egal ich freu mich trotzdem aufs Bike.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

so ich hab jetzt mal an carver (und Hans PM..) eine mail gesendet. Schön mit excel Auflistung wie was wo falsch ist oder wo Klärungsbedarf ist.

Wenns dann mit copy paste immer noch nicht klappt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Marsgesicht (17. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Egal ich freu mich trotzdem aufs Bike.



Ist wie Weihnachten. Man freut sich drauf, aber weis nie vorher was man bekommen wird. Und am Ende liegen immer Unterhosen und Socken unterm Baum.


----------



## visionthing (17. April 2013)

Ich warte einfach noch 2 Wochen ab und hoffe das es dann verbindliche Aussagen zu allen Komponenten und dem Liefertermin gibt. Wenn nicht, dann halt kein Carver.


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

Der aktuelle Stand zu den Laufrädern laut Homepage von FahrradXXL:

"Laufräder: Sunringle Charger Pro, Front 20mm Steckachse, Rear 142x12mm, Decal blue/black/white (*Hub if possible blue, if not please standard black*) - Spezifikation laut Carver PM"



Ich glaube die OnlineShop-Seite wird so ähnlich wie Facebook genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. April 2013)

Marsgesicht schrieb:


> Ist wie Weihnachten...am Ende liegen immer Unterhosen und Socken unterm Baum.



Ich würde an deiner Stelle bei deiner Familie kündigen und mir eine andere suchen...


----------



## alfeljefe (17. April 2013)

mich würde interessieren, wie das jetzt mit der 01er Gabel aussieht. RC oder RC2. RC wäre mir ja mittlerweile schon fast lieber, denn dann weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich sicher storniere und mir diesen albernen Quatsch nicht mehr geben muss...


----------



## wallacexiv (17. April 2013)

alfeljefe schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, wie das jetzt mit der 01er Gabel aussieht. RC oder RC2. RC wäre mir ja mittlerweile schon fast lieber, denn dann weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich sicher storniere und mir diesen albernen Quatsch nicht mehr geben muss...



Auf der Herstellerseite steht RC2.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. April 2013)

ich hab das projekt nur so nebenbei verfolgt, obwohl es für mich im nachhinein durchaus eine kaufoption dargestellt hätte. ich habe ehrlich gesagt bei den recht langwierigen abstimmungen mit fertigstellung der spec im bereich 2015, wenn überhaupt, gerechnet und anderweitig "zugeschlagen" (bei den 2 buchstaben). nun hat mich das ergebnis beim icb doch interessiert, weil es ja am ende fixer ging als ich dachte.

ziel war in meinen augen ein rad mit als bewährt bekannten teilen ohne die oft anzutreffenden mogelpackungen oder bitteren pillen, die viele kompletträder aufweisen (teile mit hohem serviceaufwand/-kosten, teile mit schlechter/wegbrechender ersatzteilversorgung, blenderparts und/oder versteckte "nieten", etc). innovative oder außergewöhnliche ansätze habe ich nicht erwartet (wie auch bei einem durchschnittsrad), auch wenn das z.t. so formuliert worden ist von projekttreibern.

wenn ich ein rad selber zusammenbaue, kann ich ja entweder mein budget vorgeben und dann solange teile zusammenpuzzeln, bis ich zufrieden bin und das budget eingehalten wird. oder ich nehme überall meine wunschteile und guck halt, was hintennach für ein preis herauskommt. hier wurde beides vermischt, und ein "puzzeln" ist mit vielen leuten schwierig. insofern halte ich spec-änderungen durch carver für statthaft (gerade die empörung über andere teilefarben find ich eher befremdlich), insbesondere da die kostendetails für externe unklar bleiben müssen.

allerdings haben sich nun auch gerade solche sachen eingeschlichen, die vermieden werden sollten: die kombi slx-kassette auf alu-freilauf (?) oder eine variostütze mit zu wenig hub. da hätte mmn eher der preis nachgeschraubt oder insgesamt irgendwo *sinnvoll* abgespeckt werden müssen.

die verfügbarkeit ist allerdings intolerabel. die in meinen augen interessanteste version (02) in wenigen minuten ausverkauft in der hälfte der größen  da war meine anderweitige kaufentscheidung dann doch wieder die bessere wahl und meine schätzung mit 2015 gar nicht so verkehrt ;-)


----------



## alfeljefe (17. April 2013)

2nd astro, dass man sich verkalkuliert und das ein oder andere Teil ersetzt ist ja auch für mich zumindest nicht das Problem, sondern dass man die Leute erst bestellen lässt und *danach* alles ändert. Das kann doch nicht gut sein und dafür muss man ja auch kein Verständnis haben, oder etwa doch. Vielleicht übersehe ich ja was...Und wenn sie dann merken, dass bei den Specs was schief gelaufen ist, dann reiß ich mich halt zam, sammle alle Infos und korrigiere alles auf einmal und nicht tröpfchenweise.Jetzt muss ich hier rumgurken und schauen, was ich fürn Fahrrad am Ende bekomm.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

die unschönen - teilweise verständlichen, teilweise nicht ganz richtigen (nein, wir sind nicht am Pleite gehen) - Posts haben natürlich zu einem größeren Aufruhr hinter den Kulissen geführt. Ich werde versuchen im Laufe des Tages mal ein offizielles Statement zu posten, hoffentlich taugt das auch dazu mal wieder ein bissl Ruhe in die Geschichte zu bringen.

Bis dahin möchte ich euch alle bitten, die Sache etwas gelassener anzugehen. Es ist klar, dass wir an einigen Stellen Verbesserungsbedarf (Neudeutsch: Optimierungspotential ) haben und eure Kritik hat schon einiges in Bewegung gesetzt. Wenn aber wieder wilde Verschwörungstheorien oder (zu) derbe Kritik an den Leuten im Team laut wird, dann wirds halt auch für uns verdammt unschön. Das ICB-Projekt ist so etwas abgefahrenes und neues... es wäre schade, wenn sowas in der Zukunft nicht mehr möglich wäre, weil berechtigte Kritik im Shitstorms umschlägt... da wird jeder sagen "Das Risiko ist zu hoch". Deswegen meine Bitte: Lasst uns als Marke/Hersteller/Team aus unseren Fehlern lernen und verbaut solchen spannenden Projekten nicht die Zukunft. Wir haben die Hosen runter gelassen und ihr könnt live alles mit erleben, dazu gehören halt auch die Probleme. Welcher andere Hersteller ist den überhaupt bereit das zu machen? (und warum das keiner macht ist ja jetzt auch klar, habe schon eine Firmen kennen gelernt... glaubt nicht, dass es da zwingend besser läuft )

Wie gesagt, weitere Nachrichten folgen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn aber wieder wilde Verschwörungstheorien oder [...]



Jede Verschwörungstheorie hat einen realistischen Kern. 

http://youtu.be/iewXmGxknNk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir haben die Hosen runter gelassen und ihr könnt live alles mit erleben, dazu gehören halt auch die Probleme.



Naja, da liegt aber doch das Problem seit ca. 3 Monaten. Nachdem wir zu Anfang wirklich live dabei waren, fühlt es sich seit einiger Zeit so an als würde man von Zeit zu Zeit eine Zusammenfassung bekommen wo auch mal was rausgeschnitten wird 
Auf jeden Fall fehlt das "livefeeling". Warum keine Grobe Stückzahl veröffentlicht werden darf wieviele Rahmen insgesamt geschweißt werden verstehe ich z.B. nicht. Halte ich jetzt für keine hochsensible Ibfo die der Konkurenz die gesamte Planungsstrategie von Carver offenbart...

Achja, wie ist das doch gleich mit den RnCs? Es ist ja DER Mittwoch.

Und wenn es zu Aufruhr hinter den Kulissen geführt hat scheinen hier ja doch ein paar mehr mit zu lesen. Warum äußert sich dann außer dir keiner? Diese Fragen darfst du auch gerne in dem Statement beantworten


----------



## f4lkon (17. April 2013)

Wir wären schon über die richtigen Specs glücklich und das würde auch weniger Raum für Spekulationen, Flames etc. lassen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wir wären schon über die richtigen Specs glücklich und das würde auch weniger Raum für Spekulationen, Flames etc. lassen.



Definitiv. Hätten Montag Nachmittag gleich die korekten Specs im Shop gestanden, ohne zig Änderungen und Korrekturen von Korrekturen, sowie einer schlüssigen Erläuterung für die Abweichungenvon den Abstimmungen, wäre der Hitstorm sicher deutlicher schwächer ausgefallen.


----------



## doriuscrow (17. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es ist ja DER Mittwoch.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, da liegt aber doch das Problem seit ca. 3 Monaten. Nachdem wir zu Anfang wirklich live dabei waren, fühlt es sich seit einiger Zeit so an als würde man von Zeit zu Zeit eine Zusammenfassung bekommen wo auch mal was rausgeschnitten wird
> Auf jeden Fall fehlt das "livefeeling". Warum keine Grobe Stückzahl veröffentlicht werden darf wieviele Rahmen insgesamt geschweißt werden verstehe ich z.B. nicht. Halte ich jetzt für keine hochsensible Ibfo die der Konkurenz die gesamte Planungsstrategie von Carver offenbart...
> 
> Achja, wie ist das doch gleich mit den RnCs? Es ist ja DER Mittwoch.
> ...



Dazu will ich auch noch ein paar Infos liefern... wie gesagt, der Verlust von Basti hat uns das Leben nicht leichter gemacht. Er war ja das zweite Standbein für das "livefeeling". Ich glaube diesen Status hätte sich auch keiner mehr aneignen können... dafür war das Projekt schon viel zu komplex. Und wir hatten wirklich nicht die Möglichkeit einen PM komplett dafür abzustellen sich alle Infos, die teilweise in einzelnen Posts versteckt waren, anzulesen. Alleine im Bereich Specs wären das locker 10.000 Posts gewesen. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht alles bis ins Detail verfolgt (weil PM-Baustelle, ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass Basti uns verloren geht und natürlich zig andere Projekte). Ich weiß... das ist keine Entschuldigung, aber wir alle wollen aus den Fehlern lernen und die Sache soweit möglich wieder gerade biegen.

Später mehr...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

*sooooo... habe Neuigkeiten von Carver selber...

*habe gerade lange mit dem Nachfolger vom Basti telefoniert...

Netter Typ - hat keinen Forums Account und will auch nicht (Gründe waren Nachvollziehbar).

zum *ICB 1*:

- Die Gabel ist definitiv eine *RC ohne 2* ! War wohl schon immer so bei carver geplant und wird nicht mehr geändert
- Die *Race Face* Teile werde wahrscheinlich ersetzt weil die min. 60 Tage Lieferzeit angeben. (könnten Ritchey oder Easton sachen werden)


zum ICB 2:

- Reifen sind definitiv die *120 TPI*. liegen wohl seit Wochen schon bei Carver rum
- *Lenker ist 8°* weil das im November so beschlossen wurde. (Evtl. kann da aber noch was gedreht werden - ich bekomme beschied).
- Winkel *Steuersatz* ist wohl sehr blöd gelaufen. War fest eingeplant - aber brauchen noch zu lange bis die lieferbar sind.

Das die Angaben auf XXL bzw Carver Homepage verschieden und teils falsch sind hat er erst jetzt gesehen. Über den Spruch "nach carver PM" war er sehr sehr erfreut.....

Er schaut sich jetzt meine Excel Tabelle durch und schreibt zumindest fürs ICB 2 mal überall rein was wirklich Sache ist und schickt mir die später. Außerdem versucht er das der shop auf den richtigen stand gebracht wird.

 Der Basti hatte halt wohl einiges im Kopf und nicht auf Papier und seit der Weg ist kam wohl nicht mehr viel von den Forums Entscheidungen an.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Achja, wie ist das doch gleich mit den RnCs? Es ist ja DER Mittwoch.



Die Rahmen werden gerade auf die Verschickung vorbereitet... "unser" Flieger startet so wie es aussieht am WE evtl. Freitag (hängt wohl vom Platz ab, muss ich noch mal nachhaken). Sind ganz frische Infos, die ich gerade bekommen habe...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## SCM (17. April 2013)

Leute, DANKE, dass ihr die Trailrakete auf dem Rahmen untergebracht habt!  Wäre sie nicht in den Rahmen gestrahlt, hätte ich mir das Ding nämlich auch bestellt und würde mich jetzt zu Tode ärgern. Muss jetzt mal eben mein Tyee auspacken.


----------



## doriuscrow (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Rahmen werden gerade auf die Verschickung vorbereitet... "unser" Flieger startet so wie es aussieht am WE evtl. Freitag (hängt wohl vom Platz ab, muss ich noch mal nachhaken). Sind ganz frische Infos, die ich gerade bekommen habe...
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


 
Danke Stefan, ein Lichtblick! Mehr als das eigentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alfeljefe (17. April 2013)

*Deshalb gibt es mit der SR Suntour RC2 eine vollwertige Federgabel* 

Merlin, danke für die Infos

Habe gerade storniert


----------



## warp4 (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dazu will ich auch noch ein paar Infos liefern... wie gesagt, der Verlust von Basti hat uns das Leben nicht leichter gemacht. Er war ja das zweite Standbein für das "livefeeling". Ich glaube diesen Status hätte sich auch keiner mehr aneignen können... dafür war das Projekt schon viel zu komplex. Und wir hatten wirklich nicht die Möglichkeit einen PM komplett dafür abzustellen sich alle Infos, die teilweise in einzelnen Posts versteckt waren, anzulesen. Alleine im Bereich Specs wären das locker 10.000 Posts gewesen. Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht alles bis ins Detail verfolgt (weil PM-Baustelle, ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass Basti uns verloren geht und natürlich zig andere Projekte). Ich weiß... das ist keine Entschuldigung, aber wir alle wollen aus den Fehlern lernen und die Sache soweit möglich wieder gerade biegen.
> 
> Später mehr...
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

Dein Engagement in allen Ehren (das meine ich ernst !) und dafür ein fettes DANKESCHÖN !
Ich finde es auch sehr sympathisch, wie Du Dich vor Deine Kollegen stellst ! Ich verstehe nur die Begründung nicht...

Die Specs wurden am 24.12.2012 hier *veröffentlicht * !
Da muss niemand 10000 Posts "nachlesen".
Zudem war Bast noch danach aktiv, wenn auch nicht mehr lange.
Stellt sich die Frage, was er seinem Nachfolger überlassen hat. Ein weißes Blatt Papier ??

Aus Fehlern lernen ist immer gut.
EIN gravierender Fehler ist imho die seit Wochen nicht vorhandene, direkte Kommunikation mit der Community.Was daraus werden kann, ist auf den letzten Seiten und in den Nachbarthreads wunderbar abzulesen.
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass sich das ändert. Sonst müsstest DU nicht schon wieder in die Bresche springen und versuchen, die Wogen zu glätten.
Lernen sieht für mich anders aus....

Gruß Uwe

der sich noch immer auf sein ICB freut


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2013)

Ich weis jetzt nicht mehr genau woran mich das Alles erinnert.........viel Glück!


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. April 2013)

@warp4
Schau, das ist doch in allen Firmen so. Informationen können verloren gehen, Dinge werden falsch gemacht oder unnötig verkompliziert...da dreht man sich dann immer weiter ins Schlamassel. Dann kommt man auf Fehler drauf, findet endlich die Zeit sich drum zu kümmern (u.A. weil der Hut brennt) und setzt sich in Ruhe hin....und plötzlich kommt Licht ins Dunkel. Man sieht, dass man sich manche Probleme ersparen hätte können usw usf. 
Wenn einem ein Projektleiter flöten geht ist das nicht einfach. Der Neue sieht unter Umständen vor lauter Wald die Bäume nicht, hat keine Ahnung wie die Stimmung in der Community ist. Was ist den Leuten so richtig ans Herz gewachsen? Wo liegen eindeutige Proioritäten usw.... Unterschätze nicht, wieviel knowhow die Mitleser hier haben. Das bekommt man nicht so schnell, wenn einem das Wasser schon bis zur Oberkante Unterlippe steht. Wenn man nicht mit tausenden anderen Kleinigkeiten und täglichen Dingen im Job zu kämpfen hat und hier ständig mitliest, hat man den Überblick... das ist etwas ganz anderes.

Ich selbst bin erst lange nach der Rahmenabstimmung auf das ICB aufmerksam geworden (keine Ahnung wieso) und bin nicht mehr mitgekommen, die alten Beiträge zu lesen. Danach habe ich easy cheesy alles verfolgt.  Je später man einsteigt, desto unmöglicher wurde es. 

Im Nachhinein sieht's etwas ungeschickt aus, auf der Seite von Carver, richtig, aber so wie Stefan es sagt: Das Projekt ist einzigsartig und man hat die Hose runter gelassen!

Lest euch noch einmal den Bike(?) Artikel durch, wo andere Hersteller/Entwickler zu dem Projekt befragt wurden. Wenn die Community nicht zusammenhält, lachen die sich sowas von ins Fäustchen (und liefern dabei selbst oft ein Jahr verspätet, obwohl sie alles selbst in der Hand haben!)... In Wahrheit kaschieren die paar Probleme die jetzt da sind sehr sehr viel Positives - das muss man schon noch anerkennen. Der Rahmen ist doch genau so geworden wie es alle wollten! Ob da jetzt eine XT/SLX Kassette drauf ist oder nicht...holy moly...deswegen einen Rückzieher zu machen finde ich lächerlich und wird der Grundidee des Projekts nicht gerecht.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. April 2013)

> 2nd astro, dass man sich verkalkuliert und das ein oder andere Teil ersetzt ist ja auch für mich zumindest nicht das Problem, sondern dass man die Leute erst bestellen lässt und danach alles ändert.


sowas ist halt immer eine abwägung zwischen "es passiert gar nix" nach außen hin oder alles ist mit heißer nadel gestrickt aber es tut sich was.
wobei ich dir völlig zustimme, dass hier die entscheidung für die heiße nadel falsch war. es hätte genügt, hier im forum einen "offiziellen" post durch carver mit dem einen wort *piep* abzusetzen, um aktivitäten anzuzeigen und lieber die spec zu finalisieren vor freischaltung des online shops.


----------



## f4lkon (17. April 2013)

Das mit der Durolux RC am 1er darf einfach nicht wahr sein! @Stefan.Stark wird es da einen Ausgleich geben? Darauf liegt mit der Fokus vom ICB1. Könnte man das heute hier noch publizieren? So fair sollte man schon sein. Ist für viele, so auch für mich ein Stornierungsgrund.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

ok hab vom Hans noch paar infos....

so er schreibt wird es kommen....

ICB 1
die RC ist wohl schon lange so bestellt. die 170mm Option konnte oder wollte Suntour wohl (ich nehme an wegen Stückzahl<200) nicht liefern.  Von der 2 hat der Hans im Telefonat zum ersten mal gehört. Hatte Basti wohl als RC ohne 2 weitergegeben.

Alles zum ICB 2

- Schalthebel : *SL-M670 I-spec*   (nicht 675)
- Kassette: *SLX HG75* (Nachfolger) HG74 nicht mehr lieferbar. 
- Kettenführung: klär ich noch - er wusste nicht was ein Taco ist.
- Rock Shox Reverb Stealth (innenverlegter Zug) *125mm Discrete Remote* Control, 31,6x420mm - MMX macht keinen Sinn bei Shimano
- Sattel: Carver Sattel (also billiger - Selle Italia SL nciht mehr lieferbar)
- Lenker 8°
- Ausfallenden: * nur Ausfallenden für 26 Zoll*, *650b optional erhältlich

*


----------



## kopis (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> die unschönen - teilweise verständlichen, teilweise nicht ganz richtigen (nein, wir sind nicht am Pleite gehen) - Posts haben natürlich zu einem größeren Aufruhr hinter den Kulissen geführt. Ich werde versuchen im Laufe des Tages mal ein offizielles Statement zu posten, hoffentlich taugt das auch dazu mal wieder ein bissl Ruhe in die Geschichte zu bringen.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,



genau auf den Punkt gebracht...und ich hoffe es geht mit dem open source Projekt weiter und wir alle lernen dazu

grüße kopis


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. April 2013)

Mxpanda schrieb:


> Du musst ein anderes Internet benutzen als ich...
> http://www.carver.de/bikes/2013-fullsuspension/
> 
> Die Bikes sind da schon seit ner Weile online und seit gestern auch die ICBs.



Da muss ich zugeben, dass ich heute morgen die Website von Carver nicht mehr aufgerufen hatte, nur deren Fb-Seite, auf der keine Neuigkeiten ewähnt waren, was sonst der Fall ist. 

Im Webarchive hat 2013er-Seite heute auch keine Historie, ist wohl am Montag reingekommen, als auch erst Wochen bis Monate nach der ersten Ankündigung auf FB. (Wenn das 29er-Fully einen richtigen Platz für eine Flasche hätte, wäre es als Tourenbike interessant. ) Die _Weile _kann also noch keine Tage her sein. Und zu kaufen bei XXL ... wurde ja bereits erwähnt. 


  @Stefan.Stark : Die Offenheit fehlt mir auch ab November, ab da tauchte alles im Nebel ab. Absprache war, auch die Phase nach der Konzeption gemeinsam zu durchlaufen. Erfolgt aber nicht! 

Erster Schritt zur Information: Wie ist der Stand der Rahmenproduktion? Wann sind die denn zusammengesetzt worden? Ist das überhaupt schon geschehen? Wie geht es weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vx2200 (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ok hab vom Hans noch paar infos....
> 
> so er schreibt wird es kommen....
> 
> ...



Da weiss wohl die Linke nicht was die Rechte tut.

Zitat von www.carver.de zum ICB01 -> GABEL Suntour Durolux RC2

Was bin ich froch den R'n'C bestellt zu haben...


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ok hab vom Hans noch paar infos....
> 
> so er schreibt wird es kommen....
> 
> ...


 
Mit fehlt da noch ne Aussage zu den Vorbaulängen. Mit dem Rest kann ich leben. Außer: SLX Kassette bleibt *******!
Also hat man die Möglichkeit. Entweder man kauft sich eine XT-Kasette und tauscht gleich aus, oder man ruiniert sich halt den Freilaufkörper. Finde ich großen Mist! 
Der Rest ist mir Recht. Vielleicht sitzt sich´s auf nem Carver Sattel ja gut (weiß ich vom Itlalia SL auch nicht), wenn nicht wird halt getauscht, was bei Sattel ja eh nicht unwahrscheinlich war.


----------



## esta (17. April 2013)

Hatte eigentlich vor das ICB01 zu kaufen aber die änderungen, RC statt RC2 und der Monarch R anstatt des Durolux RC, sind echt schäbig.


----------



## warp4 (17. April 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @warp4
> Schau, das ist doch in allen Firmen so. Informationen können verloren gehen, Dinge werden falsch gemacht oder unnötig verkompliziert...da dreht man sich dann immer weiter ins Schlamassel. Dann kommt man auf Fehler drauf, findet endlich die Zeit sich drum zu kümmern (u.A. weil der Hut brennt) und setzt sich in Ruhe hin....und plötzlich kommt Licht ins Dunkel. Man sieht, dass man sich manche Probleme ersparen hätte können usw usf.
> Wenn einem ein Projektleiter flöten geht ist das nicht einfach. Der Neue sieht unter Umständen vor lauter Wald die Bäume nicht, hat keine Ahnung wie die Stimmung in der Community ist. Was ist den Leuten so richtig ans Herz gewachsen? Wo liegen eindeutige Proioritäten usw.... Unterschätze nicht, wieviel knowhow die Mitleser hier haben. Das bekommt man nicht so schnell, wenn einem das Wasser schon bis zur Oberkante Unterlippe steht. Wenn man nicht mit tausenden anderen Kleinigkeiten und täglichen Dingen im Job zu kämpfen hat und hier ständig mitliest, hat man den Überblick... das ist etwas ganz anderes.
> 
> ...



 @GrazerTourer
Ich gebe Dir recht: wer wegen einer SLX statt XT Kassette storniert, macht irgendwas verkehrt. 
Wenn Du Dir die letzten Seiten mal zu Gemüte führst, wirst Du merken, dass bei dem Ein oder Anderen die Kassette nur noch der Tropfen war, der das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte. Und dafür habe ich durchaus Verständnis !

Mir ist bewusst, dass ein PM nicht so mir nichts,Dir nichts zu ersetzen ist.
Verlangt auch niemand. Aber zu dem Zeitpunkt waren alle Abstimmungen gelaufen und die Specs festgezurrt. Da muss niemand mehr Stimmungen abschätzen, Prioritäten erkennen usw.
Da muss die Entscheidung fallen, ob das Projekt weitergeführt wird und wo es evtl. haken kann. Und dann muss man mit den betroffenen REDEN !
GERADE im Hinblick auf die Öffentlichkeit (und teilweise Häme), die dieses geile Projekt in den letzten 12 Monaten erfahren hat ! 

Gruß Uwe

der jetzt aufhört mit meckern...weil er noch arbeiten muss


----------



## nino85 (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ok hab vom Hans noch paar infos....
> ...
> - Kassette: *SLX HG75* (Nachfolger) HG74 nicht mehr lieferbar.
> ...



Die SLX-Kassette ist die HG81 - HG74/75 ist die Kette...


----------



## warp4 (17. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Die SLX-Kassette ist die HG81 - HG74/75 ist die Kette...



Sag das dem Hans...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

ja stimmt bin in Zeile verrutscht... (jetzt fang ich auch schon an ) und sollte ich auch wissen 

  Kassette bleibt SLX CS-HG81

Der Hans beantwortet übrigens auch Fragen am telefon. Das ist ihm lieber als mails. 
ich will die jetzt aber mal lieber nicht hier posten. Wer sie will pm an mich. (diese Doppeldeutigkeit)


----------



## elfGrad (17. April 2013)

Hallo
Die Rahmensets sollten doch eher als die Kompletträder verfügbar sein? Kann man schon sagen wann etwa? Bis Juli werde ich mit dem Aufbauen nicht warten dann wirds wohl entweder Propain oder Nukeproof oder was anderes


----------



## nino85 (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja stimmt bin in Zeile verrutscht... (jetzt fang ich auch schon an ) und sollte ich auch wissen
> 
> Kassette bleibt SLX CS-HG81
> 
> ...



1... Mal sehen, vielleicht holst du ja noch auf 

Bin mal gespannt, ob heute Abend die finalen Specs stehen.


----------



## konsti-d (17. April 2013)

die Preise waren doch auch zu schön um wahr zu sein. Oder seh ich das falsch?
Jetzt wird halt versucht den Preis zu halten ohne große Änderungen, die Otto-Normal nicht auffallen würden, aber in der fachkundigen Community sofort alle erkannt werden.
So machen´s die anderen auch, alles was nicht großes Bauteil ist wird möglichst billig gemacht um einen tollen Verkaufspreis zu realisieren. Ziel dieses Projekts war unter anderem auch genau dies zu unterlassen und ein optimales out-of the-box-Rad zu bauen, an dem nichts getauscht werden muss um lange Spaß damit zu haben.
Die Specs werden bei den meisten anderen Herstellern doch auch sehr vage und unvollständig angegeben.
Und Lieferschwierigkeiten und Änderungen gibt es auch fast überall zuhauf.

Im Grunde ist vermutlich nichts besonders negativ bei Carver, nur dass durch den Focus, den sie selbst auf sich gerichtet haben, alles auffällt.

Der Rahmen ist toll geworden - keine Frage, vor allem auch das dezente Finish hebt ihn aus der Masse der vielen tollen bunten Decals, die die Hersteller so zu lieben scheinen. Aber das Gesamtprojekt Icb-Komplettbike wird immer mehr zum Einheitsbrei, da bei Carver halt auch nur mit Wasser gekocht wird und wohl auf Grund fehlender Erfahrung viel schief läuft.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

Als Fazit kann man das ICB (2) mal so zusammenfassen:







@konsti-d
Da muss ich dir widersprechen... auch wenn ich die Jungs von Carver gerade gerne treten würde.
mir ist das vorhin alles ganz gut erklärt worden.
Scheinbar ist da halt wirklich nach Bastis weggang einiges Falsch, anderes gar nicht weiter gegeben worden.
und wie es so ist wenn dann 3 unvollständige Listen rumliegen nimmt man was man für richtig hält.

das man bei unter 200 Rahmen nicht zu viel Personal abstellt ist eh klar...
Interessant wäre wie viele als Ersatzteile geordert wurden


Wo die eigentlichen Märkte bei Carver liegen wird klar wenn man die email von den PMs anschaut.  http://www.[FONT="]apollo-bike.de[/FONT]


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> .....
> ... wie gesagt, der Verlust von Basti hat uns das Leben nicht leichter gemacht. Er war ja das zweite Standbein für das "livefeeling". Ich glaube diesen Status hätte sich auch keiner mehr aneignen können... dafür war das Projekt schon viel zu komplex. Und wir hatten wirklich nicht die Möglichkeit einen PM komplett dafür abzustellen sich alle Infos, die teilweise in einzelnen Posts versteckt waren, anzulesen.
> 
> .....
> ...



Stefan - Dein Engagement hier für die Firma ist vorbildlich, ändert aber nix an dem stümperhaften Auftritt, den Carver hier hinlegt.

Um sich die genauen Specs noch mal anzueignen hätte ein gewissenhaft arbeitender Praktikant gereicht.

Würde Carver dieses Projekt wirklich am Herzen liegen hätte man personell entsprechend reagiert. 

So wie es seit einiger Zeit hier abläuft gibt die Firma für mich allerdings auch ein klares Statement ab: Nämlich, dass dieses Projekt bei Carver null Priorität hat und einfach ausgesessen wird.

Crowd-founding Projekte sind eine Riesen - Chance, gerade was Image-Gewinn angeht. Allerdings ist die Sache u.U. auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert, hier bekommt Carver jetzt eben die negativ anmutende Seite zu spüren (Carver hat ja auch genug Zeit verstreichen lassen, dass sich das Schwert schärfen lassen konnte).



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wir haben die Hosen runter gelassen und ihr könnt live alles mit erleben, dazu gehören halt auch die Probleme. Welcher andere Hersteller ist den überhaupt bereit das zu machen? (und warum das keiner macht ist ja jetzt auch klar, habe schon eine Firmen kennen gelernt... glaubt nicht, dass es da zwingend besser läuft )
> 
> ...



Die Hosen hat Carver eben nur insofern runtergelassen, als dass jetzt klar ist, dass Carver für so eine Aktion definitiv die falsche Firma ist.


----------



## robertg202 (17. April 2013)

Ich kann es wirklich verstehen warum die meisten Firmen ihre internen Angelegenheiten nicht nach außen tragen. Die meisten Kunden haben keine Ahnung was selbst bei hoch professionellen Firmen im Hintergrund so alles ablauft. 
Und wenn es mal sichtbar wird dann regen sich alle auf...
Wenn dann auch noch intern die Abstimmung mit dem Webauftritt nicht hinhaut dann ist es sowieso aus und die Kunden sehen nur noch das Negative. 
Zusätzlich noch ein paar i-Tüpftel-Reiter und die Sache ist perfekt...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Das mit der Durolux RC am 1er darf einfach nicht wahr sein! @_Stefan.Stark_ wird es da einen Ausgleich geben? Darauf liegt mit der Fokus vom ICB1. Könnte man das heute hier noch publizieren? So fair sollte man schon sein. Ist für viele, so auch für mich ein Stornierungsgrund.



Hi f4lkon,

wird gecheckt... wir sind eh schon am überlegen, was wir den Leuten als Goodie anbieten können (so allgemein). Kann aber noch keine Versprechungen machen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## nino85 (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Als Fazit kann man das ICB (2) mal so zusammenfassen:
> ...



2... Die Bremsscheibe heißt RT66, nicht TR66


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> 2... Die Bremsscheibe heißt RT66, nicht TR66



der geht nicht auf meine Kappe.... war aber zu faul zum ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @konsti-d
> Da muss ich dir widersprechen... auch wenn ich die Jungs von Carver gerade gerne treten würde.
> mir ist das vorhin alles ganz gut erklärt worden.
> Scheinbar ist da halt wirklich nach Bastis weggang einiges Falsch, anderes gar nicht weiter gegeben worden.
> ...



Aber dass z.B. SLX-Kassette, Ausfallenden, Steuersatz, Suntour Rc usw. Einsparpotential bieten, kann man nicht abstreiten.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So wie es seit einiger Zeit hier abläuft gibt die Firma für mich allerdings auch ein klares Statement ab: Nämlich, dass dieses Projekt bei Carver null Priorität hat und einfach ausgesessen wird.
> 
> ...



Hi freetourer,

so einfach kann man es auch nicht sagen. Klar hätte ich es auch toll gefunden, wenn das Projekt das Flagschiff überhaupt gewesen wäre. Aber auch wir müssen uns wirtschaftlichen Zwängen unterordnen. Was das betrifft sind die ICB-Stückzahlen natürlich winzig im Vergleich zu den Volumenmodellen... und ohne Kohle funktioniert diese Welt leider (noch) nicht.

Wie gesagt, wir sind lernwillig...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## wallacexiv (17. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: Kommen noch mehr Bikes/Rahmen nach?


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi freetourer,
> 
> so einfach kann man es auch nicht sagen. Klar hätte ich es auch toll gefunden, wenn das Projekt das Flagschiff überhaupt gewesen wäre. Aber auch wir müssen uns wirtschaftlichen Zwängen unterordnen. Was das betrifft sind die ICB-Stückzahlen natürlich winzig im Vergleich zu den Volumenmodellen... und ohne Kohle funktioniert diese Welt leider (noch) nicht.
> 
> ...



Dass Carver bereit ist dazuzulernen will ich ja auch gerne glauben - ansonsten geht´s in einer derart schnellebigen Branche eben auch schneller bergab, als man Luft holen kann.

Allerdings wird einem der Premierenteppich nur einmal ausgerollt - die mediale- und Publikums-Aufmerksamkeit gibts bei den weiteren Aufführungen nicht noch einmal im gleichen Umfang. 


Wir bereits geschrieben - das war eine gigantische Chance, den Großen aus der MTB - Branche mal zu zeigen, was mit kleinem Etat möglich ist und hätte mit konsequentem Einsatz ein kleines Erdbeben auslösen können.

Der resultierende Imagegewinn wäre nicht in Ads aufzuwiegen.  
Vorbei !


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. April 2013)

Also ich muss sagen es war eignetlich abzusehen dass es zu der Verzögerung kommt. Ein Communitybike entwickeln und schon im nächsten Frühjahr verkaufen ist doch sehr optimistisch. 

Auch ist das alles Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist unschlagbar und Hersteller die doppelt soviel verlangen sind auch nicht besser.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Rahmen werden gerade auf die Verschickung vorbereitet... "unser" Flieger startet so wie es aussieht am WE evtl. Freitag (hängt wohl vom Platz ab, muss ich noch mal nachhaken). Sind ganz frische Infos, die ich gerade bekommen habe...
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Na immerhin etwas. Wie lange braucht es dann von da ab Erfahrungsgemäß bis die Rahmen bei Carver/XXL verschickt werden? Wirklich drei oder vier Wochen wie   @nuts: gestern gepostet hat 

Bin dann mal auf das Statement gespannt, wie weit da die Hosen runter gelassen werden.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

Ich gebe mal nochmal infos weiter...

Zitat: 
"  [FONT="]Hallo Philipp![/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Meine The Hive Unterlagen sagen dazu nur TRS+ w/black DMB, aber dann passts ja. Lassen wir mal Bilder sprechen  das hier steht in der Spec:[/FONT]
  Bild ist ok....
[FONT="]Der Carver Sattel ist etwas günstiger im EK, stimmt. Aber nur wegen des Sattels nochmal 3-4 Wochen Lieferverzögerung in Kauf zu nehmen war für mich nicht mehr tragbar.[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Dasselbe gilt für die Custom-Decals der Laufräder  mit 2 Monaten mehr Vorlauf hätten wir die in Rahmenfarbe bekommen, auch hier habe ich zugunsten der schnelleren Lieferung darauf verzichtet. [/FONT]
[FONT="]Was den Syntace-Lenker angeht, hätte ich auf jeden Fall 12° bestellt, aber die Info hatte ich halt nicht. [/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Die XT Kassette ist wohl entweder dem Preis zum Opfer gefallen oder ist sonstwie durchgegangen  in der 1. Spec, die ich gesehen habe, war schon die CS-HG81 drin. Es gibt tatsächlich Riefen auf dem Freilaufkörper, das habe ich beim Prototypen schon bemerkt. Die gibts bei ner XT Kassette allerdings auch, aber eben nur auf der Hälfte des Freilaufkörpers. Das soll keine Entschuldigung sein, wenns abgesprochen war hätte ich das auch gern umgesetzt. Aber ein gravierender Mangel ist das m.E. nicht, und mir sind auch nur ganz wenige Fälle bekannt, bei denen ein Alu-Freilaufkörper wirklich wegen Riefen getauscht werden musste.[/FONT]
[FONT="]Ich habe in Unkenntnis der Ankündigung die 650b Ausfallenden bei den Kompletträdern eingespart (bei den Framekits sind sie dabei), das geht aulso auf meine Kappe. Setze mich auch gern dafür ein, daß sie für kleines Geld rausgegeben werden, wenn jemand die haben will. Ich ging davon aus, daß sich sowieso niemand das Bike von 26 auf 650b umbaut, weils einfach schweineteuer ist. Ausserdem siehts leider noch ziemlich dürftig aus, was Enduro-Gabeln in 650b angeht. [/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Falls noch Fragen auftauchen, melde dich einfach.[/FONT]
[FONT="]Gruß Hans           [/FONT][/COLOR]

  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Best regards,[/FONT]
*[FONT="]Hans Härtel[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Product Manager"[/FONT]*


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal nochmal infos weiter...
> 
> Zitat:
> "  [FONT="]Hallo Philipp![/FONT][/COLOR]
> ...


*

Was wird wohl eher verfügbar sein? Die neue Pike in 650b oder das ICB?*


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ....
> Auch ist das alles Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist unschlagbar und Hersteller die doppelt soviel verlangen sind auch nicht besser.



Gähn - mit so einem Argument, dass die anderen auch nicht besser sind, lässt sich mit Sicherheit lange so dahinschlummern.

Wenn so ein Argument allerdings Leitspruch für eine Firma sein soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (17. April 2013)

Danke @Merlin das du dich da so intensiv drum kümmerst. Wäre schön wenn diese Informationen ungefragt gekommen wären, mit dem entsprechenden Hintergrund kann ich mit fast allen Änderungen leben. Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem, wenn es jetzt noch einen verlässlichen Liefertermin gäbe wäre ich zufrieden.


----------



## kandyman (17. April 2013)

esta schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich vor das ICB01 zu kaufen aber die änderungen, RC statt RC2 und der Monarch R anstatt des Durolux RC, sind echt schäbig.



Geht mir auch so, ich hatte ja sogar für die RC2 im ICB 2 gestimmt, aber um den Preis von 01er war ich knapp vorm Spontankauf. So leider/zum Glück nicht, dafür kann ich mir eine Pike am Stumpy leisten


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich ging davon aus, daß sich sowieso niemand das Bike von 26 auf 650b umbaut, weils einfach schweineteuer ist.



Na, da bin ich ja froh, dass Hans die Räder nicht xc-Felgen mit RR getauscht, weil ja mit so einem Rad eh keiner richtig fahren wird. 

Kleines Geld für die Ausfallenden? Wird ja immer besser!  Soll ja sogar Leute geben, die eine Strebenverlängerung nur für den Bergabbetrieb einbauen wollen, je nach Nutzung.

Ausfallenden in 650B waren klar gesetzt. Wird jetzt alles in Frage gestellt? In versteh das hier alles nicht! Ganz klar von mir: Nicht so viel:


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. April 2013)

Ich sag nur man braucht nicht überascht zu sein. Jedes Jahr das Gleiche. Ist mir letztes Jahr auch passiert und eigentlich war mir das auch vorher klar. Wenn man sein Rad gleich haben will muss man beim Händler von der Fläche kaufen und dann halt auch entsprechend zahlen.


----------



## piilu (17. April 2013)

Sollte es die Ausfallendennicht nur beim Framekit dazu geben?


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur man braucht nicht überascht zu sein. Jedes Jahr das Gleiche. Ist mir letztes Jahr auch passiert und eigentlich war mir das auch vorher klar. Wenn man sein Rad gleich haben will muss man beim Händler von der Fläche kaufen und dann halt auch entsprechend zahlen.



Bullshit - Du hast anscheinend das ganze Projekt hier nicht verfolgt, oder?

Es geht schon lange nicht mehr um Lieferschwierigkeiten oder sonstige zeitliche Verzögerungen, sondern eben darum, dass das Forum mit der Firma Carver zusammen ein Bike entwickelt hat und im Laufe dieses Prozesses einige Dinge klar kommuniziert und abgestimmt wurden.

Viele von diesen klar abgesprochenen Zusagen (z.B. 650b-Ausfallenden, RC2 Durolux, ...) werden jetzt mal einfach nicht eingehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (17. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, ich hatte ja sogar für die RC2 im ICB 2 gestimmt, aber um den Preis von 01er war ich knapp vorm Spontankauf. So leider/zum Glück nicht, dafür kann ich mir eine Pike am Stumpy leisten



Hatte auch für Die Suntour im 2er gestimmt. In der Urpsrungs spec war das 1er halt Klasse weil Dämpfer und Federgabel vollwertig waren und man die Möglichkeit hatte irgendwann mal 27,5 einzubauen, sei es auch nur zum testen, aber mit dem Dämpfer ohne Druckstufen Einstellung und einer Gabel der die Highspeeddruckstufe fehlt obwohl der Aufpreis sogar im Retailbereich nur ca. 50 beträgt. Da müsste man gleich das ganze Fahrwerktauschen wenn man was "vernünftiges" haben möchte.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. April 2013)

Ich frage jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig:

X-12?


----------



## Forsterera (17. April 2013)

@f4lkon: Vielen Dank.

Ist das mit den fehlenden 650b-Ausfallenden und der Durolux RC für das ICB 1 nun beschlossene Sache? Ich würde nur ungern meine Bestellungen stornieren, da ich denke, dass trotz einiger organisatorischen Pannen ein Super-Bike entstanden ist. Irgendwann werden es jedoch zu viele Kompromisse und auch nicht letztendlich nicht mehr das Bike, welches ich mir vorgestellt habe. 

Ich finde es aber schade, dass es keinerlei gepflegte Projektübersicht gibt. Das wäre kein allzu großer Aufwand gewesen und hätte zu einer deutlich besseren Kommunikation geführt. Es ist schon nervig wenn man alle Infos in den einzelnen Threads nachlesen muss um dann in diesem Thread zu erfahren, dass der irgendwann besprochene Stand nicht mehr der aktuelle ist. 

PS: Was aber einmal positiv erwähnt werden sollte: Ich konnte mir trotz Händler im Ort (oder vielleicht auch gerade deswegen) bisher nie vorstellen ein Carver als MTB zu kaufen. Stefan hat gezeigt, dass dort auch kompetente Leute sitzen, die etwas von ihrem Handwerk verstehen. Die Modellpalette von Carver besitzt zudem ein Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, welches besser als das einiger Versender ist. Selbst wenn jetzt organisatorisch einiges schief läuft und ich auch vielleicht meine Bestellung stornieren werde, denke ich, dass hier gute Bikes gebaut werden und bei dem nächsten Fahrradkauf werde ich auf jeden Fall auch ein Carver in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## kandyman (17. April 2013)

Ich kaufe halt nächstes Jahr die Version mit dem steileren Lenkwinkel - wenn es die dann noch in 26" gibt


----------



## f4lkon (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi f4lkon,
> 
> wird gecheckt... wir sind eh schon am überlegen, was wir den Leuten als Goodie anbieten können (so allgemein). Kann aber noch keine Versprechungen machen.
> 
> ...



Danke für diese Information Stefan. Basierend auf dieser werde ich noch nicht stornieren, damit ich einen klaren Beleg habe, dass ich mein Geld angezahlt habe noch bevor die Räder online gingen und der Wirrwarr mit den Specs losging.

Ich wünsche für uns alle aber eine zeitnahe Info dazu damit man, falls es jetzt heißt alle bekommen eine Carverklingel und einen Durolux RC2 Aufkleber, rechtzeitig stornieren kann.


Ich hoffe wirklich es kommt nicht soweit, weil ich das Projekt toll finde und zum ersten mal einer Firma Geld für ein quasi blind gekauftes Produkt gebe. Hätte man mir vor zwei Jahren gesagt, dass diese Firma auch noch Carver ist, hätte ich das nicht geglaubt. Ich hoffe dieser Glaube geht so kurz vor Schluss nicht verloren, denn mit diesem Rad kann man auch Leute erreichen, die Mountainbiken einfach lieben. Die bei jedem Wetter fahren. Die nach einem schweren Sturz erst auf das Bike schauen. Die während der Klausurenzeit lieber auf dem Bike sitzen als vor den Büchern.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

update

also wenn lieferbar wird lenker 12. schaut aber schlecht aus. 


650b enden wurden mehr in auftrag gegeben.


----------



## Paramedicus (17. April 2013)

Liebe IBCler, wie is das nun mit den Vorbauten? Ein 60er Vorbau bei 50cm führt doch den Sinn dieser Rahmengeometrie ad absurdum, oder nicht? 

Oder wie seht ihr das?

Achja, und was der Hans da zum Thema Felgendecals erzählt is ja echt Pfeffer. Wann gabs die Laufrad Entscheidung?
Da hätte man gut und gerne 4-5 Monate Zeit gehabt.


----------



## vscope (17. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Liebe IBCler, wie is das nun mit den Vorbauten? Ein 60er Vorbau bei 50cm führt doch den Sinn dieser Rahmengeometrie ad absurdum, oder nicht?
> 
> Oder wie seht ihr das?



Die Vorbaulängen sind nun im FahrradXXL Webshop definiert unter den Specs


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

wegen der vorbauten hab ich mal gefragt....
das könnte man vielleicht noch anpassen.

Was wäre da der forumswunsch?  alle 40; ab L 50?


----------



## GuyGood (17. April 2013)

@Paramedicus: 
Aber die Design und Farbenentscheidung kam doch erst später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (17. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Die Vorbaulängen sind nun im FahrradXXL Webshop definiert unter den Specs



Danke Schlaupi, das wusste ich bereits. Das Ding ist aber, es wurde ein langes Oberrohr realisiert um eben 40er Vorbauten fahren zu können. 
Es wurde, glaube ich, ein 40er Vorbau gewählt.
UNd nun ist sogar an der XXL eine 70er Krücke dran


----------



## Paramedicus (17. April 2013)

GuyGood schrieb:


> @Paramedicus:
> Aber die Design und Farbenentscheidung kam doch erst später



Stimmt. Habe ich nicht bedacht. Aber rote Naben zu ne blauen Rad wollten die Wenigsten
 @Merlin: 40 für alle fänd ich sinnvoll.


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

so wie ich es vertsanden habe geht es nur um die decals.... die naben werden wohl schwarz


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. April 2013)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Ursache darin liegt, dass die PMs Entscheidungsbefugnis für die Ausstattung haben. Den hat wohl keiner auch nur mit einem Wort erklärt, was hier die letzten 12 Monate gemacht wurde. 

 @Carver : Bitte redet mit den PMs!


----------



## nino85 (17. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Stimmt. Habe ich nicht bedacht. Aber rote Naben zu ne blauen Rad wollten die Wenigsten



 @Merlin7: Es war nur die Rede von den Decals, oder? Gibt es noch eine Chance auf schwarze Naben (mich persönlich stören die roten nicht, aber ich verstehe die Leute, die gerne einen schwarzen LRS fahren wollen).


----------



## Paramedicus (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so wie ich es vertsanden habe geht es nur um die decals.... die naben werden wohl schwarz




Na dann ist doch ok. Decals gehen ab


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

das schlimme finde ich ist, das man wohl mit 30min telefonieren 75% der Ärgernisse der letzten Tage hätte vermeiden können.

einige Teile wurde bestellt weil der PM der Meinung war das es Forumswunsch ist. Da er selber nicht im forum unterwegs ist musste die meinung aber von wem Weiter gegeben werden. und da hat es wohl gehackt

Es läuft wohl die Anfrage schwarze zu bekommen. sollte das scheitern werden die rot. Aber schwarz ist wohl grundsätzlich machbar. ganz andere Farben wie blau passend zum bike wurde wegen Zeitfaktor verworfen.
und ja decals sind nur aufkleber


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand die Stelle raus suchen an der Basti offiziell 650B-Ausfallenden für die Komplettbikes bestätigt hat? Ich kann sie nicht finden, und meine Erinnerung sagt auch nur RnC und Framekits!
Ich schätze 75% der Komplettbikekäufer werden die eh nur ins Eck legen und verstaubten lassen...


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

schlüsselanhänger....
also ich hatte schon vor auf 650B zu gehen. aber habe auch immer noch den plan 203mmPM / direktmount enden selber zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das schlimme finde ich ist, das man wohl mit 30min telefonieren 75% der Ärgernisse der letzten Tage hätte vermeiden können.
> 
> einige Teile wurde bestellt weil der PM der Meinung war das es Forumswunsch ist. Da er selber nicht im forum unterwegs ist musste die meinung aber von wem Weiter gegeben werden. und da hat es wohl gehackt



Sag ich ja. Wenn der PN mal einen der in den Top5-Postern vertretenen User wie auch immer kontaktiert hätte (PN, Mail, Telefon, Morsezeichen, Buschtrommeln) hätten vermutlich sämtliche Unsicherheiten ausgeräumt werden können. Gerade da er ja nicht so tief in der Enduro-Geschichte drin zu sein scheint, siehe Taco und Vorbaulängen. Da hätte ihm keiner einen Strick daraus gedreht. Das Wissen ist ja vorhanden, nicht nur in zigtausend Postings.


----------



## doriuscrow (17. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sag ich ja. Wenn der PN mal einen der in den Top5-Postern vertretenen User wie auch immer kontaktiert hätte (PN, Mail, Telefon, Morsezeichen, Buschtrommeln) hätten vermutlich sämtliche Unsicherheiten ausgeräumt werden können.


Vielleicht hat er es ja probiert ... Rauchzeichen an einem stürmischen Wintertag ...


----------



## Mr_Ransom (17. April 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> die Preise waren doch auch zu schön um wahr zu sein. Oder seh ich das falsch?
> Jetzt wird halt versucht den Preis zu halten ohne große Änderungen, die Otto-Normal nicht auffallen würden, aber in der fachkundigen Community sofort alle erkannt werden.
> So machen´s die anderen auch, alles was nicht großes Bauteil ist wird möglichst billig gemacht um einen tollen Verkaufspreis zu realisieren. Ziel dieses Projekts war unter anderem auch genau dies zu unterlassen und ein optimales out-of the-box-Rad zu bauen, an dem nichts getauscht werden muss um lange Spaß damit zu haben.
> Die Specs werden bei den meisten anderen Herstellern doch auch sehr vage und unvollständig angegeben.
> ...



na so kanns nicht sein,
ich habe zufällig im XXL shop die EK-preise gesehen, da kostet ein ICB02 ca 1400 im EK und 2499 im VK ich würde mich als (auch) verkäufer über solche Spannen freuen

Gruss


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Ohoh, Posting mit Sprengkraft...


----------



## esta (17. April 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> na so kanns nicht sein,
> ich habe zufällig im XXL shop die EK-preise gesehen, da kostet ein ICB02 ca 1400 im EK und 2499 im VK ich würde mich als (auch) verkäufer über solche Spannen freuen
> 
> Gruss



Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, evtl in der Reihe verrutsch mit ICB01 für 1400 EK?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wegen der vorbauten hab ich mal gefragt....
> das könnte man vielleicht noch anpassen.
> 
> Was wäre da der forumswunsch?  alle 40; ab L 50?



ich will 40 für L

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mxpanda (17. April 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> [...] die EK-preise gesehen, da kostet ein ICB02 ca 1400 im EK [...]




Krass! (wenns stimmt )


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> na so kanns nicht sein,
> ich habe zufÃ¤llig im XXL shop die EK-preise gesehen, da kostet ein ICB02 ca 1400â¬ im EK und 2499 im VK ich wÃ¼rde mich als (auch) verkÃ¤ufer Ã¼ber solche Spannen freuen
> 
> Gruss



Hi Ransom,

das stimmt mit Sicherheit nicht. Auch wenn sichs wie Werbung anhÃ¶rt: An den ICB wird nicht viel Geld verdient. Wenn man die Werkzeug und Arbeitskosten komplett auf das erste Jahr umlegen wÃ¼rde, dann wÃ¤re da bestimmt keine schwarze Zahl mehr...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## visionthing (17. April 2013)

40er Vorbau wäre auch bei XL gut.
Was soll denn dieser Quatsch mit dem EK? Das die Kiste ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs  Verhältnis hat ist ja wohl unbestreitbar.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

*Hi ICBâler,*


  diesmal ist das Statement etwas offizieller als sonst. Die in weiten Teilen verstÃ¤ndlichen Reaktionen seit Montag haben einiges hinter den Kulissen in Bewegung gesetzt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Community keinen Einfluss hÃ¤tteâ¦
  Das wir einiges hÃ¤tten besser machen kÃ¶nnen ist in Anbetracht der jetzigen Reaktionen klar, wobei einige Kommentare in Internet-typischer Kommunikationsmanier mehr als deftig formuliert waren. Ein paar Infos zu den HintergrÃ¼nden machen die Fehler zwar nicht RÃ¼ckgÃ¤ngig, aber sie helfen zu verstehen was passiert ist:

   Wir sind bei Carver ein kleines Team, das man an zwei HÃ¤nden abzÃ¤hlen kann. Die meisten von uns sind ziemlich Bike-verrÃ¼ckt und das ICB-Projekt war eine einmalige Chance zu zeigen, wer und was hinter Carver steckt. Viele kannten uns vorher nicht und wenn dann wussten sie nicht, wie viel Entwicklungstiefe hinter unseren Bikes steht. Deswegen war das ICB-Projekt auch so reizvoll und wir haben das Abenteuer gewagt und einfach mal in die Sache rein zu stÃ¼rzen, um zu sehen was passiert. Besonders wichtig war dabei ein authentisches Zusammenarbeiten mit der Community. Auch deswegen gab es im Vorfeld keine festen Regeln oder gar eine komplette Projektplanung. Bei derartig umfangreichen und experimentellen Geschichten wÃ¤re es nicht ungewÃ¶hnlich so etwas von einer Media-Agentur planen zu lassenâ¦ aber dann hÃ¤tte es nie diesen âCommunity-Charakterâ entwickelt.
  So schÃ¶n das auf der einen Seite ist, so kompliziert macht es die Geschichte auch auf der anderen Seite fÃ¼r uns. In einem kleinen Team hÃ¤ngt immer viel von einzelnen Leuten ab, oft bearbeitet man mehrere Baustellen gleichzeitig und/oder bestimmte Informationen sind an einen Charakter âgebundenâ. Gerade der Unmut Ã¼ber die geÃ¤nderten Specs und die mangelnde Kommunikation dieser Tatsache ist ja gerade ein heiÃes Thema. Ich habe es ja schon erwÃ¤hnt, aber will es in diesem Zusammenhang noch mal wiederholen: Der Verlust von Basti hat uns beim ICB-Projekt ziemlich zugesetzt. Bei der KomplexitÃ¤t, die das Projekt (vor allem die Diskussion) zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte, hatten unsere frischen PMs kaum eine Chance all die Informationen nachzuvollziehen. Viele Kleinigkeiten wurden versteckt zwischen mehr als 10.000 Posts geliefertâ¦ wie soll man das auf die Schnelle nachvollziehen, vor allem wenn in der Einarbeitungsphase noch tausend andere Sachen auf dem Schreibtisch liegen?
  Darin liegt es auch begrÃ¼ndet, dass seit Bastis ausscheiden das zweite âKommunikationsstandbeinâ weg gefallen ist. Ich kann unsere âfrischenâ PMs in der Regel von morgens bis spÃ¤t abends im BÃ¼ro erreichen, deswegen habe ich zwecks Entlastung gehofft, dass ein âKommunikatorâ bei dem ohnehin recht weit voran geschritten Projekt ausreichen wÃ¼rde. Letztendlich hat sich gezeigt, dass wir so die Anfangs etablierte Kommunikationskultur nicht mehr in derselben QualitÃ¤t fortfÃ¼hren konnten und aus der ersten Phase des Projekts hat sich (verstÃ¤ndlicherweise) eine recht starke Erwartungshaltung gebildet. Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass es keinen anderen Hersteller gibt, der seine potentiellen Kunden in solch einem Umfang an Informationen versorgtâ¦ auch wenn manches nicht perfekt gelaufen ist, sollte man das der Fairness halber im Hinterkopf behalten!

  Die Frage ist: Haben wir was draus gelernt? Und wennâ¦ was haben wir daraus gelernt?

  Das Carver-Team steht mit Herz und Seele hinter ihrer Marke, wir sind alles Charaktere, die etwas voran bringen wollen und fest daran glauben, dass wir die nÃ¤chsten Jahre noch einige Schritte nach vorne machen werden. Deswegen liegt uns auch daran die Beulen, die das ICB-Projekt zum Ende hin bekommen hat wieder glatt zu bÃ¼geln. Wir sind uns der Verantwortung, die wir mit dem Startschuss zum ICB-Projekt Ã¼bernommen haben bewusster denn je. Aus den Erfahrungen und dem Feedback des Forums heraus haben sich klare VerbesserungsmÃ¶glichkeiten vor allem im Bereich der Kommunikationsstruktur ergeben. Genau daran arbeiten wir im Moment mit Hochdruckâ¦ schlieÃlich sollen ja nicht nur die Bikes auf einem Top-Level sein (und das ICB ist ein Knaller, glaubt mir), sondern auch die Infrastruktur drum herum. An dieser Stelle muss ich auch grad noch mal eine Lanze fÃ¼r die Kollegen aus dem Webshop brechen: Wie schon das ein oder andere mal erwÃ¤hnt, arbeitet der Webshop als separates âModulâ in unserem XXL-GefÃ¼ge. D.h. bis vor kurzem waren die Kollegen noch nicht wirklich in das ICB-Projekt involviert und mÃ¼ssen sich jetzt zu 100% auf die gelieferten Informationen verlassen. Da wÃ¤ren wir dann wieder bei der Kommunikationsstrukturâ¦ das Thema wird die nÃ¤chste Zeit sicher eine wichtige Baustelle sein. Das positive aus der Sache ist letztendlich, dass wir Ã¤uÃerst deutlich aufgezeigt bekommen haben, wo wir ansetzen mÃ¼ssen um unser Team auf das nÃ¤chste Level zu bringen.
  Was ich damit sagen will: Die Botschaft ist angekommen! Jetzt mÃ¼sst ihr uns aber auch die Chance geben an unseren Fehlern zu wachsen. Wie Ã¼berall sitzen bei Carver halt auch nur Menschen an den Hebelnâ¦

  Informationen zu einzelnen Baustellen folgen in den jeweiligen Threads, natÃ¼rlich sehen wir zu, dass es wieder etwas flÃ¼ssiger lÃ¤uft. Es kann auch sein, dass wir die Bikes noch mal kurz(!) aus dem Webshop nehmen, um alles noch mal sauber aufzubauen. Das ist gerade parallel in Arbeit. Anscheinend hat die erste Ãnderung, die wegen einer falschen Spec-Version notwendig war eine Lawine ausgelÃ¶stâ¦

  Greez,
  Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

Eine noch nicht final bestätigte Info habe ich noch:

Die in Taiwan montierten Komplettbikes sollen Mitte Mai fertig sein und schnellstmöglich auf die Reise gehen. Je nach Verschiffungstermin (ähnlich Zugfahrplan) KÖNNTEN die Räder also ab der zweiten Juni-Hälfte hier ankommen und versendet werden.
Wie gesagt, das ist der letzte Stand aus Taiwan, wenn diese Termine endgültig bestätigt sind, dann gibts noch mal News.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## visionthing (17. April 2013)

Danke für die Info, dann besteht ja noch Grund zur Hoffnung das Rad auf der Mega richtig zu testen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:
Nur eine meiner Fragen hast du damit nicht abschließend beantwortet:

Warum wurden wir nicht bei der Einarbeitung um Hilfe gebeten? Da wäre ich sicher nicht der einzige gewesen der gerne beratend zur Seite gestanden hätte.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_:
> Nur eine meiner Fragen hast du damit nicht abschließend beantwortet:
> 
> Warum wurden wir nicht bei der Einarbeitung um Hilfe gebeten? Da wäre ich sicher nicht der einzige gewesen der gerne beratend zur Seite gestanden hätte.



Das ist eine gute Frage... als Hauptgrund würde ich sagen: Genereller Zeitmangel unserer PMs sich überhaupt schnell und umfassend einzuarbeiten. Auf die ist echt eine Flut neuer Aufgaben zugerollt (Bearbeitung MY13, Neugestaltung MY14, Themen wie z.B. Zoll abhängig von Versand aus verschiedenen Länder und Aufbaugrad der Bikes... ein mega-krasses Thema und viele andere Kleinigkeiten wie Events, Testbikes/Pressekontakte).
Der andere Grund ist halt, dass ich nach Bastis ausscheiden dachte "das läuft schon". Vielleicht hätte ich eher die Alarmglocken läuten sollen... man könnte also sagen "falscher Stolz" 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## crossie (17. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark - danke für dein letztes Statement (und die Mühe, das ganze in verständliche Bahnen zu lenken). 

Mitte Juni für die Komplettbikes ist bitter, aber was will man machen. Ich denke dass ein Großteil des 'Shitstorms' darauf basiert, dass (neben den falschen Specs) die Räder einfach begehrt waren, und deswegen viele verärgert waren als die Räder innerhalb weniger Minuten ausverkauft waren. Da kann ich den Unmut verstehen, gerade bei einem - bis dahin super verlaufenen - Projekt, wenn ein Großteil der User leer ausgeht. 

Ob und wie das jetzt auf die aktuellen Stückzahlen zutrifft, weiß ich nicht. 

Schade fand ich es auch, dass erst Leute wie @Merlin7 bei euch anrufen müssen, um an Informationen zu gelangen. Da wäre der oft angesprochene Praktikant wohl eine elegantere Lösung gewesen. Selbst wenn die PM's nicht im Forum angemeldet sind (oder sein wollen, verständlicherweise). 

Zwischendrin kam auch bei mir der Gedanke auf, sich nach einer Alternative umzusehen - gerade eben weil ich nicht bis Mitte / Ende (übertrieben dargestellt) der Saison warten will, um mit dem Rad durch die Gegend zu fahren. 
Preisleistung stimmt aber nachwievor, und das war auch der Grund warum ich mich entschieden habe, zu warten. 

eine finale Spec-List von ICB 01,02 und 03 wäre dennoch angebracht, und im Zuge dessen auch ein kurzes "ja, das ist jetzt final." - Immer mal hier und da kleine Änderungen verwirren und erzeugen nur noch mehr Unmut. 

cheers,
crossie


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

Hi Crossie,

was die Specs betrifft wird wie gesagt die Website noch mal aufgeräumt. Ich werde Nuts bitten auch hier die letzte Liste online zu stellen.

Melde mich später noch mal,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Also Notiz fürs nächste Mal: früher die Community um Hilfe bitten


----------



## f4lkon (17. April 2013)

Informationsfluss ist einfach sehr wichtig. Du siehst ja Stefan, dass  die Leute direkt schon milder sind wenn Infos kommen. Das ist auch eine  Sache der Psychologie. Man erträgt negative Dinge besser wenn man  darüber vorher informiert wird.

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach das der  Informationsfluss nicht wieder so ins Stocken gerät und das man den  Vorbestellern und pre-alpha Onlinekäufern für die geändertetn Specs fair  entgegenkommt. Besonders weil diese Leute auch für zukünftige Evolutionsstufen des ICBs nicht vertrieben werden sollten.


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark : Gehen die Rahmensets zusammen mit den komplettbikes auf die reise? Oder gehen die evtl. schon eine oder gar 2 wochen eher auf die Reise?!


----------



## doriuscrow (17. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Na immerhin etwas. Wie lange braucht es dann von da ab Erfahrungsgemäß bis die Rahmen bei Carver/XXL verschickt werden? Wirklich drei oder vier Wochen wie   @nuts: gestern gepostet hat
> 
> Bin dann mal auf das Statement gespannt, wie weit da die Hosen runter gelassen werden.


Und schon wieder diese schöne Frage nicht beantwortet ...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_ : Gehen die Rahmensets zusammen mit den komplettbikes auf die reise? Oder gehen die evtl. schon eine oder gar 2 wochen eher auf die Reise?!



Ich glaube die gehen mit den 03er Rahmen für Komplettbikes etwas früher auf die Reise... lass mich das noch mal checken.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. April 2013)

@doriuscrow & Lt.:

Auch das will ich lieber noch mal genau prüfen... ich gehe davon aus, dass das aufgrund der letzten Ereignisse mit Vollgas bearbeitet wird.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (17. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @_doriuscrow_ & Lt.:
> 
> Auch das will ich lieber noch mal genau prüfen... ich gehe davon aus, dass das aufgrund der letzten Ereignisse mit Vollgas bearbeitet wird.
> 
> ...


 
... dein schönstes Statement heute ...


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. April 2013)

Sorry, dass ich mich gerade jetzt einklinke, wo der Stefan schon am heißlaufen ist 
Aber eine klitzekleine Frage: Werden evtl. spätere Chargen ihre specs angepasst bekommen? Speziell wegen der reverb wären 150mm *später wenn sie lieferbar ist* schon obligatorisch.
Außerdem: Ist jetzt schon absehbar, ob Carver die ICB-Reihe fortführen wird und vielleicht sogar noch andere Bikes von der Community (mit-)entwickeln lässt? Oder allgemein gesagt: Ist man bei Carver, trotz allem/ wegen allem (je nachdem), angetan von dem Projekt? 

Macht aber nichts wenn du die Fragen ignorierst, zehr' mal ruhig andere vorm PC und nimm eine Auszeit bei dem Wetter.


----------



## warp4 (17. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Informationsfluss ist einfach sehr wichtig. Du siehst ja Stefan, dass  die Leute direkt schon milder sind wenn Infos kommen. Das ist auch eine  Sache der Psychologie. Man erträgt negative Dinge besser wenn man  darüber vorher informiert wird...



Nicht nur meine Rede seit Wochen 

 @stefan: Danke noch mal für die Infos ! Der Anfang ist gemacht..


Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

für solche Fragen ist es viel zu früh.

Wenn die Verkaufszahlen passen... frag lieber Ende diesen Jahres wieder


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Dass das ICB noch etwas länger gebaut werden wird hat Stefan schon mehrfach erwähnt, schlicht weil die investierten Kosten für Konstruktion, Formenbau etc. mit einer Charge noch lange nicht wieder drin sind 
Da wird wohl noch was kommen, vielleicht sieht man ja sogar noch was von der Carbonwippe. Zum Thema Wippe scheinen auch andere Leute noch Ideen zu haben.

Ich will meins auf jeden Fall länger fahren. Da wären Teile zum pimpen schon sinnvoll um mir weiter Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2013)

@_Stefan.Stark_: Danke für die klärenden Worte!

Ich fand wie das ganze was jetzt ablief sehr chaotisch und als jemand der schon vor Wochen in einer Filale bestellt hat mit Bezug auf die hier im 1.Beitrag geposteten Specs kann man es einfach nicht in Ordung finden, dass jetzt Specs geändert werden. Vor allem jetzt, zu einem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Bikes Ursprünglich auf dem Wasser sein sollten. Da beschwer ich mich erst einmal allein schon aus Prinzip !
Das bei dem Liefertermin keine Begeisterungsstürme kommen ist ja wohl auch klar. Fairerweise muss man halt aber auch sagen, dass das kein Einzelfall von Carver ist, sondern leider Gottes eher branchenüblich.
Ein paar ehrliche Worte zu den Spec-Änderungen:

- 170er Kurbel kommt mir sehr entgegen, war von Anfang an meine Wahl, daher von meiner Seite Daumen hoch. Dass das gerade größeren Fahrern sauer aufstößt verstehe ich natürlich.

- 125mm Reverb: Stützenlänge war lange in der Diskussion und es gab da durchaus sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen. Zum Schluss war 150mm leicht favorisiert. Dass man da jetzt zu gunsten der Lieferzeit 125mm nimmt finde ich absolut legetim und in Ordnung. Man hätte es besser eher kommuniziert, dann wäre der Aufschrei sehr gering gewesen. Mir ist auch dieser Punkt so lieber. Von meiner Seite aus Daumen hoch für die 125mm Stütze.

- Vorbaulänge: 50mm für M finde ich persönlich super ! Wäre meine Wahl und kommt mir sehr entgegen. 40mm war in Ordnung 50mm finde ich besser (und ich bin den Proto schon probegesessen und Ründle gedreht). 60mm ist aber zu lang für L und XL. Meiner Meinung nach an M, L und XL 50mm. @_Merlin7_: Mein Wunsch: Bitte an dem 50er Vorbau für M nicht mehr schrauben! passt!

- Chaos um Reifen und Kettenführung hat sich ja zum guten gewendet.

- Dass beim Komplettbike keine 650B Ausfallenden beiliegen war schon seit Wochen klar und gesagt!

- Sattel: Ist mir erstmal egal, solange man drauf sitzen kann und der nicht jenseits der 300g wiegt. Ich steh eh nicht so wahnsinnig auf die Selle Italia dinger.

- Steuersatz: Ich find´s gut so. Bei den gut gewählten Winkeln brauch ich den eh nicht und da knarzt wenigstens sicher nichts rum

- das einzige was mich wirklich nervt: Kassette kein XT. Ich find´s echt doof, die war in den Specs drin. Vor allem da man jetzt am nicht vorhandenen Winkelsteuersatz0 Kohle spart und wahrscheinlich auch am Sattel, da hätte die ja wohl da sein sollen.

Die Kassette wird jetzt nicht der Grund sein, dass ich meine Bestellung storniere, ich fänd´s trotzdem schön, wenn man daran noch was ändern könnte.
Ansonsten: Schaut bitte, dass das Ding jetzt wirklich schnellstmöglich hier auftacht!
Ich will vor allem eins: Mit der Kiste Rad fahren.
Gruß!

PS: Ich fand das Projekt doch trotz der letzten Tag seht gut!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

@foreigner:
Bei der Kurbel wurde doch mittlerweile auch schon spezifiziert dass die großen Größen 175er kriegen, von daher alles gut.

Und bei den Vorbauten müsste es Carver eigentlich entgegen kommen wenn nur zwei Größen geordert werden müssen. Ich denke 40 bis M und drüber 50 sollte für die meisten sehr gut passen.


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_foreigner_:
> Bei der Kurbel wurde doch mittlerweile auch schon spezifiziert dass die großen Größen 175er kriegen, von daher alles gut.
> 
> Und bei den Vorbauten müsste es Carver eigentlich entgegen kommen wenn nur zwei Größen geordert werden müssen. Ich denke 40 bis M und drüber 50 sollte für die meisten sehr gut passen.



Nix! 50 für alle


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

- vorbau:
alle wird man nie glücklich machen.... Gute Nachricht: das kann man wohl noch ändern.
läuft wohl auf 40 bis M und 50 ab L raus. (oder 40 für alle) damit macht man so wie ich das lese die meisten hier glücklich.

- 650B enden.  Wie viele Komplettbike besteller brauchen die wirklich? Geht darum wie viele noch geordert werden.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und bei den Vorbauten müsste es Carver eigentlich entgegen kommen wenn  nur zwei Größen geordert werden müssen.



hab ich auch gedacht... dazu ein Zitat:
Zu den Vorbauten hat mir -schon wieder- die Info gefehlt. Ich habe die Vorbaulängen nach Rückfrage mit unserem Team (auch aktive Enduro-Fahrer) festgelegt. ...
Für uns ist es völlig egal, ob wir gleiche oder unterschiedliche Vorbaulängen für jede Rahmenhöhe haben. Unsere Montage ist es gewohnt, dass jeder Rahmenhöhe verschiedene Vorbaulängen, Kurbellängen und teilweise verschiedene Sattelstützlängen/Lenkerbreiten zugeordnet werden.  Gibt's irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung, was ihr im Forum alles beschlossen hattet? Ich könnte zumindest versuchen, hier und da noch was zu reissen. Gruß Hans


ich hoffe mal das nicht der max der aktive enduro fahrer war der 70er Vorbau vorschlägt  Nicht das der mal einen Ast in die Speichen bekommt....
ich ärgere mich das ich nicht vor 6-8 Wochen den Kontakt zu Hans hatte. Da hätte man glaube ich viel bewirken können.

P.s. wie es mit nachschlag aussieht...
Habe nur den Tipp bekommen das 2014 ein 650B als serie geplant ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (17. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nix! 50 für alle



 habe ICB2 in L bestellt
ich will XT Kassette.
will 40er Vorbau

keine 150er Reverb kann ich verkraften
Rahmen wurde schwerer kann ich verkraften
Sattel kannich verkraften
Steuersatz kann ich verkraften
irgendwann ist aber Schluss

Ich hoffe Carver sagt: wir haben verstanden

Gruss


----------



## f4lkon (17. April 2013)

Ich fände auch 40 bis L ok. Könnten sonst auch schnell noch ne Doodle Liste machen


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. April 2013)

Wie ich die ersten Specs zum 01er gesehen hab hatte ich kurz drüber nachgedacht...
Mittlerweile bin ich froh das ich mich doch frühzeitig für was anderes entschieden habe.

Ich hoffe aber das Xavier nochmal die Kurve bekommt und das Projekt einschlägt trotz des ganzen hickhacks der zum Schluss dabei war/ist


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

wäre vielleicht gar nciht so doof...
hast du Lust eine Liste für 40/ 50 usw mm Vorbau bei welcher Rahmen höhe
 und eine wer wirklich vor hat am komplettbike 650B enden zu fahren 
zu machen?
wenn wir das bis morgen hinbekommen könnte das noch einfluss haben


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> - vorbau:
> alle wird man nie glücklich machen.... Gute Nachricht: das kann man wohl noch ändern.
> läuft wohl auf 40 bis M und 50 ab L raus. (oder 40 für alle) damit macht man so wie ich das lese die meisten hier glücklich.
> 
> ...



Von mir aus soll der Hans nur mal noch schauen, ob wir ne XT Kassette bekommen und dann, dass da "drüben" alles glatt geht und die Dinger bald kommen. 
Ich glaube, so wie sich das anhört, Mr Ransom schließt sich mir da an.

Ich bin raus für heute, war ein anstrengender Tag. Hätte zum zusammenstellen auch erst morgen Abend wirklich Zeit. Aber in deiner Excel-Liste dürfte das doch schnell getan sein oder. Du hattest doch die ursprünglichen sachen schon alle, oder?

Ich brauch 650B eh nicht. 
Die sinnloseste, gehypte Sache der MTB-Geschichte. Soll ja die Vorteile von 29ern und 26 Zoll verbinden. In Wirklichkeit fehlt die Spritzigkeit von 26 Zoll und das Überrollverhalten und "Speedverhalten" von 29ern wird auch nicht erreicht. Dass man mit 29ern auch Enduro mit guter Geo bauen kann zeigt Specialized. 29er ja, 26" ja. Ist schlicht geschmacksache. Aber 650B ist völlig sinnlos.
Lediglich im Downhill könnte die Zukunft von 650B liegen, da das etwas bessere Überrollverhalten gegenüber 26" hier Sinn macht und 29er hier wegen der dann enormen Laufradgewichte, Steifigkeits- und Platzmängel (muss ja irgendwo hin federn) deutliche Nachteile hat.
Kurz: Ich brauch bestimmt keine 650B Laufräder. Hoffe, dass die in der Klasse von 0-170mm wieder aussterben.


----------



## f4lkon (17. April 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dieser kleinen Umfrage? Kann diese natürlich erweitern.

http://www.doodle.com/u4mnua5ybd4mafti#table


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser kleinen Umfrage? Kann diese natürlich erweitern.
> 
> http://www.doodle.com/u4mnua5ybd4mafti#table




Schon erledigt.


----------



## piilu (17. April 2013)

Hab jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, warum alle mit nem M Rahmen nen kurzen Vorbau wollen. Ich dachte der ICB Rahmen wäre eher kürzer daher müsste man das doch mit nem längeren Vorbau kompensieren


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

kannst du noch XL aufnehmen? bin aus dem Alter raus wo ich kinderräder hatte


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2013)

Der Lenkwinkel ist sehr flach, das lenkt sich bescheiden mit langem Vorbau. Allerdings was der Proto (mit noch flacherem Lenkwinkel) und 60er Vorbau schon nahe dran, hat sich nur beim hochziehen noch nicht ganz stimmig angefühlt. 50mm Vorbau passt mit 65° wunderbar. Und es wird nicht zu kurz. Also, 50 wäre meine empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (17. April 2013)

Ist jetzt drin. Schreibt einfach falls ich noch s etc. aufnehmen soll.


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2013)

Hehe, Merlin7 will keinen Vorbau, der montiert den Lenker mit 650B ausfallenden. ;-)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. April 2013)

Hope Pro 2 nach ca. 8.000 km mit XT-Kassetten








[/IMG]


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2013)

du meinst ich nehm den Vorbau für meine X38 Hinterachse


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2013)

Ja, der Großteil des Freilaufkörpers sieht einwandfrei aus. Und das was man am Rand sieht in deutlich schlimmer wegen der größeren Momenteinwirkung der größeren Ritzel gibt´s dann mit SLX Kassette. Mein Rede.

Ich habe leider keine Bilder aber ich habe so schon Kassetten mit Freiläufen formschlüssig verbunden und nie mehr abbekommen. Aber ich bin halt auch ein Freilaufkiller.


----------



## nino85 (17. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hope Pro 2 nach ca. 8.000 km mit XT-Kassetten



das sind halt die vorderen Ritzel, die nicht auf dem Spider drauf hängen, sondern direkt geschraubt werden. Mit der SLX wird das nicht besser, nur schlimmer, weil weniger Ritzel auf dem Spider hängen und mehr direkt auf dem Freilaufkörper sitzen.

Im Schlimmsten Fall: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=497672#p497672


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> du meinst ich nehm den Vorbau für meine X38 Hinterachse



Na dann viel vergnügen mit dem 12mm Lenker


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel ist sehr flach, das lenkt sich bescheiden mit langem Vorbau. Allerdings was der Proto (mit noch flacherem Lenkwinkel) und 60er Vorbau schon nahe dran, hat sich nur beim hochziehen noch nicht ganz stimmig angefühlt. 50mm Vorbau passt mit 65° wunderbar. Und es wird nicht zu kurz. Also, 50 wäre meine empfehlung.



Die Vorbaulänge wurde nie abgestimmt und es gab auch nie eine Ansage von Basti oder nuts zu der Länge wenn ich es nicht übersehen haben sollte. Die Maße wurden erst mit der Spezifikationsliste (1. Beitrag dieses Thread) bekannt. Da steht: 45mm für das 01, für 02 u. 03 40mm. Ob das für alle Rahmengrößen gilt oder nicht blieb immer offen, das konnte man nur "annehmen". 

60 muss nicht sein. 50 finde ich in Ordnung für M. 40 wäre für mich ein "Experiment". 40 statt z.B. 60 wie am Prototyp ist doch schon quasi ein Sprung wie bei einer Rahmengröße. Das sollte man nicht vergessen. Das gleichen auch nicht 6mm mehr Reach des Rahmen aus die er vielleicht länger ist als andere Enduro. Könnte mir vorstellen, nicht nur beim touren wo ich an meinen Rücken denke wenn die Radgröße einfach nicht passt, das wieder etwas mehr Druck am Vorderrad fehlt... Es hat schon kurze Kettenstreben und einen flachen Lenkwinkel und nun ist auch wieder der 12° Lenker  im Gespräch statt 8°...  Ohne den Winkelsteuersatz kann auch nicht mehr der Lenkwinkel erhöht werden ohne gleichzeitig "größere" Veränderung der Tretlagerhöhe wie mit Flipchip würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## nino85 (17. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, der Großteil des Freilaufkörpers sieht einwandfrei aus. Und das was man am Rand sieht in deutlich schlimmer wegen der größeren Momenteinwirkung der größeren Ritzel gibt´s dann mit SLX Kassette. Mein Rede.
> 
> Ich habe leider keine Bilder aber ich habe so schon Kassetten mit Freiläufen formschlüssig verbunden und nie mehr abbekommen. Aber ich bin halt auch ein Freilaufkiller.



Schlimmer sieht dann so aus (ich zitiere mich einfach mal selbst):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10361523&postcount=893

Da ist übrigens auch das Statement von nuts zur XT-Kassette verlinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. April 2013)

Das geht ja noch, schlimm wirds wenn Kasette und Freilaufkörper so ineinander verdreht sind, 
dass du sie nicht mehr auseinander kriegst.


----------



## fabi.e (18. April 2013)

Kann man schon etwas zu den Lieferzeiten der Rahmen sagen? Wann kann man denn so ein Rädl mal im XXL Shop Probe fahren?


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2013)

Wenn se da sind. Hast du die letzten paar Seiten zumindest überflogen? 

Liefertermin steht noch keiner, Carver sagt vorraussichtlich July, Stefan sagt 
vorsichtig optimistisch, dass die Bikes Mitte Juno bei Carver sein könnten, wenn 
ab jetzt alles glatt läuft und die Bikes Mitte Mai verschifft werden (Und das Schiff 
den Weg nach Europa auch schafft und nicht irgendwo mittendrin absäuft  )


----------



## Micha-L (18. April 2013)

-


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Zu der Kassetten/Freilaufsache eine kurze Frage:
Waren die (vor allem bei der Hope) mit den vorgeschriebenen 40Nm angezogen worden? Das ist ne Menge, ich Krieg die nur mit dem großen Drehmo hin den ich am Auto benutze. Hab die Kassette von meinen Superstars noch nicht wieder runter gehabt, somit fehlt mir der Vergleich.


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

Ohman wieso muss es auf der Welt immer Idioten geben. Da fand sich jemand ganz lustig und hat auch bei anderen editiert.

Doodle Verlauf

18.04.2013 07:44
                     Hans83 hat teilgenommen.
                                          18.04.2013 07:44
                     Teilnahme von Haardtfahrer wurde geändert.
                                          18.04.2013 07:44
                     Teilnahme von foreigner wurde geändert.
                                          18.04.2013 07:44
                     Teilnahme von Sun_Dancer wurde geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (18. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Zu der Kassetten/Freilaufsache eine kurze Frage:
> Waren die (vor allem bei der Hope) mit den vorgeschriebenen 40Nm angezogen worden? Das ist ne Menge, ich Krieg die nur mit dem großen Drehmo hin den ich am Auto benutze. Hab die Kassette von meinen Superstars noch nicht wieder runter gehabt, somit fehlt mir der Vergleich.



Über den Reibkraftschluss kann man die Macken der kleinen Ritzel sicherlich reduzieren. Bei den großen Ritzeln dürfte da allerdings ein zu großes Moment wirken.


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

ok ich mach gleich bei carver keine Vorwürfe mehr...
wenn jetzt hier lustige leute ankommen und die doodle umfrage zerstören.

ich hab hans den link auch geschickt und der wird sich wohl später danach richten.

Also die Komiker die am ende gar kein rad bestellt haben oder keins bekommen haben - bitte reist euch mal zusammen. danke


----------



## Chris0711 (18. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser kleinen Umfrage? Kann diese natürlich erweitern.
> 
> http://www.doodle.com/u4mnua5ybd4mafti#table


 
Könntest du die Kurbel beim L noch einfügen?
Zur Zeit ist ja die 170mm in der Liste. Ich bevorzuge auch wegen des  24 Kettenblatt vorne 175mm.

Danke


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

die Kurbeln sind glaube ich schon so geordert.
war zwar mal 175 für alle gedacht - habe aber das Gefühl das hier viele mit dem 170 bis L leben können oder?
Allgemein sind die Shimano Teile wohl fix


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

Hi Chris könnte ich machen aber ich glaube die Kurbel ist schon fix gesetzt. Es war jetzt hauptsächlich die Sache mit den beiden Vorbaulängen zu klären.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. April 2013)

Hab meine Angaben wieder zurückgesetzt. 50mm und Ausfall.

Gibt schon totaaal witzige Leute!


----------



## Poman (18. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ebenfalls ein 01er auf der Warteliste stehen, bin nach dem ganzen hin und her aber etwas verunsichert.

Wäre jmd so freundlich dem Laien zu erklären, wo genau der Unterschied zwischen der RC und RC2 liegt? Geht es da ausschließlich um die High-speed Druckstufe?

Eine weitere Frage dann zur Kurbel: Ist 175 ab XL damit gesetzt oder gibts definitiv für alle 170? Sorry, falls mir die Antwort auf die Frage hier irgendwo durch die Lappen gegangen sein sollte.

Bedankt und beste Grüße!


----------



## Mathok (18. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ohman wieso muss es auf der Welt immer Idioten geben. Da fand sich jemand ganz lustig und hat auch bei anderen editiert.
> 
> Doodle Verlauf
> 
> ...




Entschuldigt bitte, das geht auf meine Kappe. Wir ziehen gerade um und hier ist es etwas wuselig. Hab meinem Neffen gesagt, er soll kurz an der Umfrage teilnehmen und bitte 40mm wählen. Er kam eben ganz stolz an und meinte, dass alle 40mm wollen... Habs gerade erst gesehen. Ich schick den Betroffenen noch eine PM und selbst geht's mir natürlich auch nur um den L Rahmen...
Ich weiß, was ich schon mal in der alten Wohnung zurücklasse....


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

ah ok. 
gab aber auch zwischen drin eien "Gott" der alles wollte..."

XL / XXL haben sicher eine 175mm Kurbel


interessant das bei M die mehr zahl 50mm will


----------



## vscope (18. April 2013)

gibts die xt i spec 10 fach shifter auch 
auch einzeln zu kaufen bzw. kann der slx auf multirelease umgebaut werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

slx kann man nicht auf multi release umbauen.
XT shifter gibt es auch einzeln. denk mal so um 45â¬ (set ca 85).

kÃ¶nnte mir aber vorstellen das 2014 shimano slx auch multi release kann und billiger ist


----------



## Chris0711 (18. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die Kurbeln sind glaube ich schon so geordert.
> war zwar mal 175 für alle gedacht - habe aber das Gefühl das hier viele mit dem 170 bis L leben können oder?
> Allgemein sind die Shimano Teile wohl fix


 
Schade, kann ich bei L nicht nachvollziehen. Ist mir von anderen Herstellern auch nicht bekannt.

Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen. Hab noch nie eine andere Kurbellänge als 175mm gefahren.


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

Soweit ich weiß hat der neue schon multirelease. Bei den alten Xt konnte man es mit etwas Plastik rausschneiden schnell selber basteln.

"Im Vergleich zur Vorgänger-Gruppe wurde bei den Schalthebeln die  Ganganzeige weiter verbessert. Die Schalthebel sind Ispec-kompatibel,  was für ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit sorgt. Ein Mode-Converter macht den  linken Schalthebel für zwei- und dreifach Kurbeln kompatibel. Natürlich  verfügt die neue Version auch über 2-Way- und Multi-Release"


----------



## foreigner (18. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ohman wieso muss es auf der Welt immer Idioten geben. Da fand sich jemand ganz lustig und hat auch bei anderen editiert.
> 
> Doodle Verlauf
> 
> ...


 

Meine Aussage stimmt so jetzt, also 50mm für M.


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Hab noch nie eine andere Kurbellänge als 175mm gefahren.


ich schon 180mm 

also bei den 2013 Shimano parts hat nur XT / XTR multirelease. 

das man mit basteln das auch bei slx implizieren kann ist mir neu. Aber kann schon sein. 

Wenn ich mir die Vorbaulängen umfrage anschaue macht es glaube ich keinen Sinn das jetzt noch für die Kurbel zu machen. Da gibt es wohl auch keine eindeutigen Mehrheiten.


----------



## vscope (18. April 2013)

I spec xt einzeln hab ich nirgends gefunden... nur die mit schelle


----------



## Poman (18. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> XL / XXL haben sicher eine 175mm Kurbel



Klasse, danke!


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

also laut shimano katalog gibt es auch die i speck version einzeln.
haben wohl nur viele shops nicht auf lager. 
macht dan preislich kaum sinn.

oder nimmst XTR die sind einzeln fÃ¼r 80â¬ zu haben


----------



## nino85 (18. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> I spec xt einzeln hab ich nirgends gefunden... nur die mit schelle



http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2807585_-deore-xt-sl-m780-shimano.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

breaking news:

So, die Sache mit den 650b-Ausfallenden ist geklärt. Wir bekommen genug Ausfallenden, die Teile werden wahrscheinlich noch früher verfügbar sein als die Räder. Gruß Hans


----------



## Forsterera (18. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> breaking news:
> 
> So, die Sache mit den 650b-Ausfallenden ist geklärt. Wir bekommen genug Ausfallenden, die Teile werden wahrscheinlich noch früher verfügbar sein als die Räder. Gruß Hans



Sind die denn bei den Kompletträdern jetzt dabei?


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

Ich würde davon ausgehen das die nicht dabei sind.
man die aber für wirklich vernünftiges geld bekommt. 
bei Rahmen sind sie dabei.

Aber vielleicht sind sie dann doch dabei... man kanns nicht sagen. Aber lieber nicht damit rechnen.


----------



## Mike71 (18. April 2013)

Also ich würde auch lieber mit meiner Schrittlänge von 89cm an meinem L Rahmen eine 175mm Kurbel fahren!

Weitere Infos zu dem Thema richtige Kurbellänge unter
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Kurbellaenge_fahrrad.htm


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

Poman schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls ein 01er auf der Warteliste stehen, bin nach dem ganzen hin und her aber etwas verunsichert.
> 
> ...



Ja genau das fehlt dir bei der RC und das ist bitter. Sonst unterscheiden die sich nicht.


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch lieber mit meiner Schrittlänge von 89cm an meinem L Rahmen eine 175mm Kurbel fahren!
> 
> Weitere Infos zu dem Thema richtige Kurbellänge unter
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Kurbellaenge_fahrrad.htm



dann wäre 180 für mich richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poman (18. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ja genau das fehlt dir bei der RC und das ist bitter. Sonst unterscheiden die sich nicht.



Ok, danke. Ärgerlich, dass es nicht die 170er gibt und somit ggf. an der neuen Gabel gebastelt werden muss.
Ich denke aber damit muss ich leben  Bleibt abzuwarten, was es für ein 'Goodie' gibt.


----------



## vscope (18. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2807585_-deore-xt-sl-m780-shimano.html



thx!


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

Auf die 170mm wirst du nicht so einfach kommen ohne bohren. Du kannst auf 180mm intern umstecken aber dann wird der Lenkwinkel nochmals flacher.


----------



## Mike71 (18. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> dann wäre 180 für mich richtig



fahre zur Zeit eine 175 Kurbel am AM Ghost und ne 180 am HT Carver. Ich konnte ne Zeit lang am test E-Bike mal 165 und 172,5 probieren, die mir beide allerdings zu kurz vorkamen!

Eine 170er Kurbel würde ich jedenfalls tauschen müssen...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. April 2013)

Auch wenn viele Unklarheiten seitens Carver mittlerweile beseitigt wurden und ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Jungs wieder auf dem richtigen Weg sind: 



f4lkon schrieb:


> ...weil ich das Projekt toll finde und zum ersten mal einer Firma Geld für ein quasi blind gekauftes Produkt gebe. Hätte man mir vor zwei Jahren gesagt, dass diese Firma auch noch Carver ist, hätte ich das nicht geglaubt.



Das sollte man sich ganz dick anstreichen, genau das ist der Knackpunkt des Projektes und die größte Chance für die Firma.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf mein Rad


----------



## nuts (18. April 2013)

Also, RnC geht - wie Stefan angekündigt hat - wohl Ende der Woche auf den Weg. Es ist schwer zu sagen, wann die dann beim Kunden sind, ich würde aber vermuten: 1 Woche Zoll, 1 Woche auspacken, 1 Woche verschicken, heißt: Anfang Mai realistisch da.


----------



## vx2200 (18. April 2013)

40 Rahmen auspacken und verschicken 2 Wochen?


----------



## s4shhh (18. April 2013)

auspacken, Endkontrolle, verpacken, verschicken....das dauert schonmal ein wenig wenn alles auch wieder unbeschädigt zum Kunden gelangen soll.
Wenn dafür wieder ein Tag verplant wird ist das Geschreie groß


----------



## nino85 (18. April 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> auspacken, Endkontrolle, verpacken, verschicken....das dauert schonmal ein wenig wenn alles auch wieder unbeschädigt zum Kunden gelangen soll.
> Wenn dafür wieder ein Tag verplant wird ist das Geschreie groß



Damn... Ich war zu langsam  

Wurde nicht mal gesagt, dass die Rahmen grob gerichtet kommen? Dann wäre das auch noch zu tun, also zusammenbauen, richten, zerlegen und wieder einpacken.


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, RnC geht - wie Stefan angekündigt hat - wohl Ende der Woche auf den Weg. Es ist schwer zu sagen, wann die dann beim Kunden sind, ich würde aber vermuten: 1 Woche Zoll, 1 Woche auspacken, 1 Woche verschicken, heißt: Anfang Mai realistisch da.



Klingt absolut realistisch. Nuts, wie sieht denn so grob die Endkontrolle der Rahmen aus? Spannt ihr die wie die Jungs von Ibis ein und springt drauf rum 

Ich bin grad, besonders mit Blick aus dem Fenster, schon ein wenig  neidisch auf die Leute die sich nur den Rahmen bestellt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (18. April 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> 40 Rahmen auspacken und verschicken 2 Wochen?



Er hat noch die Woche vergessen, um den Dämpfer beizupacken 

 @Carver: sagt einfach hier Bescheid, wenn Ihr Hilfe beim Auspacken und Versenden braucht. Ich bin sicher, wir schaffen das in 2 Tagen.. 

Ach ja, und nicht vergessen, die R'n'C Besteller RECHTZEITIG anzuschreiben wegen Dämpfer, Bezahlung usw.
Nicht dass sich die Auslieferung deshalb plötzlich verzögert....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Flow1 (18. April 2013)

Ist der XXL-Shop irgendwie down, oder warum lässt sich jetzt KEIN EINZIGES RAD mehr bestellen? Nicht mal 01er oder 03er?!?

ICH WILL EIN 02er in L !!!!!!!!!


----------



## p00nage (18. April 2013)

Flow1 schrieb:


> Ist der XXL-Shop irgendwie down, oder warum lässt sich jetzt KEIN EINZIGES RAD mehr bestellen? Nicht mal 01er oder 03er?!?
> 
> ICH WILL EIN 02er in L !!!!!!!!!



Wurde gestern angekündigt das sie die Seite nochmals überarbeiten und ggf kurz offline nehmen.


----------



## vx2200 (18. April 2013)

Die Rahmen werden wohl kaum hier gerichtet. 
Die R'n'C kommen komplett unmontiert! D.h. keine Lager eingepresst.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was da 2 Wochen dauern soll...

Davon ab kann ich warten. Es passt halt wieder ins Bild.
Erst hiess es die sie werden am Mittwoch versandt.
Jetzt heisst es, sie werden am Mittwoch für den Versand vorbereitet. 

Bin mal gespannt wann sie denn tatsächlich eintreffen.

Davon ab, warum nicht jetzt schon die endgültigen Rechnungen mit der Dämpferoption 
versenden? Sonst gibt es nur noch mehr Verzögerungen......


----------



## foreigner (18. April 2013)

Ich poste einfach nochmal, damit´s nicht vergessen wird. Bitte eintragen:
http://www.doodle.com/u4mnua5ybd4mafti#table


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, RnC geht - wie Stefan angekündigt hat - wohl Ende der Woche auf den Weg. Es ist schwer zu sagen, wann die dann beim Kunden sind, ich würde aber vermuten: 1 Woche Zoll, 1 Woche auspacken, 1 Woche verschicken, heißt: Anfang Mai realistisch da.



 Die Rest habe ich gestrichen. Hab ja keinen Raw-Rahmen bestellt. 

Gehe jetzt Pfannkuchen backen!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> 40 Rahmen auspacken und verschicken 2 Wochen?



Ich hab das neulich  schonmal auseinander klamüsert. Die müssen ja erstmal übern Teich, und dann Anfang nächster Woche durch den Zoll um anschließend zu Carver transportiert zu werden. Dann ist ruckzuck Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bis die wirklich angekommen sind. Dann auspacken drüber gucken, Dämpfer zuornden, da gehen bei 40 Rahmen schnell ein oder zwei Tage ins Land. Damit ist schon Dienstag. Und am Mittwoch ist dann frei weil 1.Mai, Donnerstag gehts raus und kommt Samstag oder Montag bei dir an. Somit ist was anderes als Anfang Mai wohl eher unrealistisch, am April ist halt nichtmehr viel dran 

  @nuts:,  @Stefan.Stark:,  @Carver:

Das setzt allerdings vorraus dass wir im Laufe der nächsten Woche Carver mal langsam unser Geld an den Kopp schmeißen können, so dass es mehr oder weniger Zeitgleich mit den Rahmen eintrudelt!
Denn eine weitere Zeitverzögerung, weil noch auf das Geld gewartet werden muss, während die Rahmen da einstauben, dürfte keiner von uns witzig finden


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich habe gerade eben die Laufzeit der Rahmen von Ankunft in D bis zur Auslieferung an euch angefragt, sobald es Infos gibt bekommt ihr Bescheid.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_nuts_:,  @_Stefan.Stark_:,  @_Carver_:
> 
> Das setzt allerdings vorraus dass wir im Laufe der nächsten Woche Carver mal langsam unser Geld an den Kopp schmeißen können, so dass es mehr oder weniger Zeitgleich mit den Rahmen eintrudelt!
> Denn eine weitere Zeitverzögerung, weil noch auf das Geld gewartet werden muss, während die Rahmen da einstauben, dürfte keiner von uns witzig finden



Gutes Argument,

wird sofort weiter geleitet.

P.S.: Erledigt, News folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vx2200 (18. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark 
An dieser Stelle auch mal von mir ein dickes DANKESCHÖN!
Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, ohne Dich hätte es das Projekt ICB komplett zerlegt.


----------



## Mxpanda (18. April 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> An dieser Stelle auch mal von mir ein dickes DANKESCHÖN!
> Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, ohne Dich hätte es das Projekt ICB komplett zerlegt.



Kann mich nur anschließen. Vielen Dank für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Habe jetzt schon mehrere Freunde als potenzielle Käufer für das Bike begeistern können.


----------



## nino85 (18. April 2013)

Flow1 schrieb:


> Ist der XXL-Shop irgendwie down, oder warum lässt sich jetzt KEIN EINZIGES RAD mehr bestellen? Nicht mal 01er oder 03er?!?
> 
> ICH WILL EIN 02er in L !!!!!!!!!






p00nage schrieb:


> Wurde gestern angekündigt das sie die Seite nochmals überarbeiten und ggf kurz offline nehmen.



Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es keine ICB2 in L mehr gibt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Ich will dann aber auch mal ein Lob an die Community aussprechen. Dass nach dem Aufrur der letzten Tage jetzt schon wieder so konstruktiv weiter gearbeitet wird, ist auch nicht selbstverständlich


----------



## nino85 (18. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich will dann aber auch mal ein Lob an die Community aussprechen. Dass nach dem Aufrur der letzten Tage jetzt schon wieder so konstruktiv weiter gearbeitet wird, ist auch nicht selbstverständlich



Zwischenzeitlich wurde die Kommunikations seitens Carver ja auch wieder angekurbelt.  

Aber du hast schon recht - ich hätte erwartet, dass noch den Rest der Woche weiter gebasht wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> An dieser Stelle auch mal von mir ein dickes DANKESCHÖN!
> Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, ohne Dich hätte es das Projekt ICB komplett zerlegt.





Ja der Stefan hats schon immer wieder gut hinbekommen Ruhe in die ganzen Aufregungen zu bringen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2013)

lb jörg schrieb:


> Ja der stefan hats schon immer wieder gut hinbekommen ruhe in die ganzen aufregungen zu bringen
> 
> G.


+1


----------



## Apnea (18. April 2013)

Auch wenn der Stefan jetzt abwiegeln wird,.... das Projekt sollte mittlerweile "Internet Community Bike - powered by Stefan Stark" heißen.


----------



## Flow1 (18. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es keine ICB2 in L mehr gibt...


 
Ich weiß, hatte ich ja selber bereits gepostet... Dacht enur es sollte nochmal erwähnt werden.
Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, noch vorhandene Rahmensets (die waren ja noch bestellbar) in Aufgebaute ICB 02er umzuwandeln seitens Carver?

Ich denke, darüber würde nicht nur ich mich freuen!

Gruß 
Flo


----------



## warp4 (18. April 2013)

Apnea schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Stefan jetzt abwiegeln wird,.... das Projekt sollte mittlerweile "Internet Community Bike - powered by Stefan Stark" heißen.



DAS unterstütze ich sofort !  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2013)

Flow1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hatte ich ja selber bereits gepostet... Dacht enur es sollte nochmal erwähnt werden.
> Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, noch vorhandene Rahmensets (die waren ja noch bestellbar) in Aufgebaute ICB 02er umzuwandeln seitens Carver?
> 
> Ich denke, darüber würde nicht nur ich mich freuen!
> ...





G.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> DAS unterstütze ich sofort !
> 
> Gruß Uwe


+1

Und garnicht so abwegig ... steht doch bei einigen DriftModellen "engineered by Voitl" oder so ähnlich


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

Ich hatte letztens Werbung von XXL Feld da war bei einem HT auch Stefan genannt  Hatte der Peter überhaupt was mit dem ICB zu tun?


----------



## Micha-L (18. April 2013)

Apnea schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Stefan jetzt abwiegeln wird,.... das Projekt sollte mittlerweile "Internet Community Bike - powered by Stefan Stark" heißen.



+1


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

so eben mal noch paar news: (zitate hans)

- 
Die *Kurbellänge* kann nicht geändert werden. Bei Shimano sind die Lieferzeiten sowieso schon grenzwertig.  Wenn ich jetzt nochmal ne Änderung reinschiebe, gibt's nochmal 30 Tage Verzögerung obendrauf.

gilt für alle Shimano Teile. die sind also so wie in liste definitiv fix.

*Lenker / Vorbau*
Hans hat sichs gedoodle angeschaut - Anfrage bei Syntace Läuft.
Schaut aber so aus das 60/70 nicht kommt.
wird entweder 40/50 oder alle 40. Je nach lieferbarkeit.


*650B*
Ich schaue mal, ob ich die Ausfallenden gratis mitliefern kann, versprechen kann ich noch nichts.  Bin erstmal primär damit beschäftigt, weitere Lieferverzögerungen abzuwenden.  

Zwischenstand: Syntace *Vector in 12° geht nicht,* weil sonst der LT nicht gehalten werden kann,


danke mal von mir das das gedoodle so schnell geklappt hat. so schnell kann man also Wünsche sammeln und an den richtigen weitergeben....
hätte wirklich keine lust auf 60/70 gehabt...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. April 2013)

an @Merlin7 für das erfolgreiche Netzwerken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2013)

auch von mir ein  und ein danke für das Engagement! von Merlin & Stefan!


----------



## nino85 (18. April 2013)

Dickes Danke fürs am Ball bleiben


----------



## kandyman (18. April 2013)

Hans scheint sich ja auch recht dahinterzuklemmen -> cool!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

gab es eigentlich irgendwelche Presseanfrage bzgl. Testbikes? Oder ignoriert uns die einschlägige Bikepresse seit dem Artikeln in der Freeride?


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

das hätte der sicher auch schon rechtzietig und viel früher gemacht.
Gab aber wohl nie info das irgendwas nicht passt. 
die Übergabe vom basti war wohl sehr naja - und die "carver Enduro fahrer..." haben wohl nur gesagt nimm das und das passt schon.
War also wohl nie klar das da noch viel info kommt.


Eine Info für alle die die Bikes oder Rahmen per Vorkasse gekauft haben:
habe gerade vom Shop diese Info bekommen:

"bei Bestellungen per Vorkasse kann die Zahlung offen bleiben, bis das Fahrrad versandfertig bei uns steht. 
Bis dahin ist das Rad für Sie "reserviert". Bezahlung vorher und Stornierung sind selbstverständlich möglich."


----------



## nino85 (18. April 2013)

"bei Bestellungen per Vorkasse kann die Zahlung offen bleiben, bis das Fahrrad versandfertig bei uns steht. 
Bis dahin ist das Rad für Sie "reserviert". Bezahlung vorher und Stornierung sind selbstverständlich möglich."[/QUOTE]

Geil - auf die Info warte ich schon den ganzen morgen ( die sind bei FahrradXXL wohl immer noch ziemlich ausgelastet mit E-Mails, etc.).


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

habt ihr auch eine mail vom xXL bekommen?

"
Sehr geehrter ICB Kunde,

da Sie bei uns eines der ICB Kompletträder bestellt haben und es in unserem
Onlineshop leider einige Spezifkationsänderungen gab, möchten wir Sie kurz 
informieren.
Wir entschuldigen uns für die mehrfachen Änderungen und werden 
schnellstmöglich in Absprache mit Carver die Spezifikationen auf den endgültigen 
Stand bringen. 
Stefan Stark von Carver hat im IBC-Forum eine ausführliche Erklärung abgeben, 
welche Sie eventuell bereits gelesen haben. Wir haben die Bestellmöglichkeit 
für die Komplettbikes kurzzeitig entfernt, um die Unstimmigkeiten zu klären."


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

kurze Info:
Wenn der Zoll mitspielt, dann sollen die R'nC Rahmen Ende nächster Woche fertig kommisioniert und Versandbereit sein. Muss noch mal checken, ob unter umständen Samstags schon was raus gehen kann.
Die Restzahlung wird von unserem Shop angefragt, sobald wir wissen wann die Dinger ausm Zoll kommen.

Dämpfer:
Ich werde den Stefanus bitten alle auf der Liste anzuschreiben (hab selber die Woche keine Zeit mehr, bin die ganze Zeit unterwegs), damit wir die richtigen Namen den Bestellungen zuordnen können. Falls dann noch Dämpfer übrig sind (waren glaube ich eh ein paar mehr), dann geben wir das hier bekannt... dann kann der ein oder andere evtl noch zugreifen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. April 2013)

Und noch mehr Infos:

Die Rahmenkits und die 03er Rahmen (die wir hier montieren) gehen VOR den Komplettbikes raus. Der Hans prüft noch mal die Möglichkeit auf Luftfracht, das ist in diesem Fall aber eher unsicher. Also sollten wir eher mal von Anfang Juni als Termin ausgehen (Ankunft Seefracht).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (18. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurze Info:
> Wenn der Zoll mitspielt, dann sollen die R'nC Rahmen Ende nächster Woche fertig kommisioniert und Versandbereit sein. Muss noch mal checken, ob unter umständen Samstags schon was raus gehen kann.
> ...




Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....you just made my day


----------



## Airflyer (18. April 2013)

Hallo,


also zur Bezahlung habe ich diese Info bekommen:

"die unten angefügte Email ist die Auftragsbestätigung für Ihre Bestellung bei Fahrrad-XXL.de.
Bitte überweisen Sie den genannten Betrag innerhalb von 14 Tagen an die angegebene Bankverbindung.
Nach Ablauf von 14 Tagen wird Ihre Bestellung automatisch storniert."


Habe aber schon nachgefragt was jetzt stimmt, gebe nochmal bescheid.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurze Info:
> Wenn der Zoll mitspielt, dann sollen die R'nC Rahmen Ende nächster Woche fertig kommisioniert und Versandbereit sein. Muss noch mal checken, ob unter umständen Samstags schon was raus gehen kann.
> ...


 
Stefan, das ist zu zeitig, ich bin erst ab 8. Mai wieder "zu Hause" ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurze Info:
> Wenn der Zoll mitspielt, dann sollen die R'nC Rahmen Ende nächster Woche fertig kommisioniert und Versandbereit sein. Muss noch mal checken, ob unter umständen Samstags schon was raus gehen kann.
> Die Restzahlung wird von unserem Shop angefragt, sobald wir wissen wann die Dinger ausm Zoll kommen.



GREATO! 
*GeldandenMonitorwerf*



doriuscrow schrieb:


> Stefan, das ist zu zeitig, ich bin erst ab 8. Mai wieder "zu Hause" ...



Jaja, erst drängeln und dann geht's dem feinen Herrn zu schnell


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> also zur Bezahlung habe ich diese Info bekommen:
> ...



Lies mal Beitrag 1907


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. April 2013)

Wie gesagt, das hängt jetzt ganz extrem vom Spediteur und dem Zoll ab. Das genannte Timing wäre der Idealfall... ich hoffe, dass wir den diesmal auch in die Realität umsetzen können.

Es ist auf jeden Fall alles ready to go!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (18. April 2013)

Ja habe den beitrag gelesen, deswegen habe ich ja die Info eingestellt die ich von Fahrrad XXL erhalten habe.


----------



## fabi.e (18. April 2013)

Und wie kann ich jetzt am besten herausfinden, ob nun L oder XL der Rahmen meiner Wahl ist? 
Das hört sich ja wirklich super an... wollte eh nur das Rahmenkit bestellen!

Besten Gruß
Fabian


----------



## wallacexiv (18. April 2013)

Wann ist die nächste Charge geplant?


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurze Info:
> Wenn der Zoll mitspielt, dann sollen die R'nC Rahmen Ende nächster Woche fertig kommisioniert und Versandbereit sein. Muss noch mal checken, ob unter umständen Samstags schon was raus gehen kann.
> ...




Sei gewiss, wenn du mal hier im Harz aufschlägst sind dir Zuneigung und Bier in fast unbegrenzten Mengen sicher...
Jetzt bekomme ich sowas wie leichten Zeitdruck mit den letzten Teilen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich jetzt am besten herausfinden, ob nun L oder XL der Rahmen meiner Wahl ist?
> Das hört sich ja wirklich super an... wollte eh nur das Rahmenkit bestellen!
> 
> Besten Gruß
> Fabian



Am besten wohl indem du dir jemanden in deiner Umgebung suchst der dich auf einer L oder XL-Fanes probefahren lässt. Das dürfte so zu 990% oder so hinhauen.
Bei der Suche könnte dir der Fanes Standorte Thread weiter helfen.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Jaja, erst drängeln und dann geht's dem feinen Herrn zu schnell


Da kann ich auf dem Weg von Hirtshals nach Chemnitz für nix garantieren - wenn ich weiss. was da zu Hause im Briefkasten liegt ... ! Also Achtung am 8. Mai - extremst tieffliegender T4 auf dänischen und deutschen Autobahnen unterwegs


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> ...extremst tieffliegender T4 auf dänischen und deutschen Autobahnen unterwegs



Da gehen die Dänen aber voll steil - könnte ihnen mal ein Tipp zur Aufstockung der Staatskasse am 08.05. geben und mir einen dänischen Orden abholen...


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Da gehen die Dänen aber voll steil - könnte ihnen mal ein Tipp zur Aufstockung der Staatskasse am 08.05. geben und mir einen dänischen Orden abholen...


 
... probier mal, leider reichts meistens nicht ganz um die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen zu überschreiten ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> ... probier mal, leider reichts meistens nicht ganz um die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen zu überschreiten ...


Ah, klingt nach ner Spaßmaschine. 70PS und hohes Dach oder sowas?


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ah, klingt nach ner Spaßmaschine. 70PS und hohes Dach oder sowas?


 78 PS, mein Lieber, aber Reihenfünfer! Der Rest ist da wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> ...Also Achtung am 8. Mai - extremst tieffliegender T4 auf dänischen und deutschen Autobahnen unterwegs





doriuscrow schrieb:


> ... probier mal, leider reichts meistens nicht ganz um die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen zu überschreiten ...



Das passt dann aber nicht zusammen...


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das passt dann aber nicht zusammen...


Krümelkackerei  
und in Betracht der restlichen Fahr- und Bremseigenschaften ist das wie wenn andere 200 fahren


----------



## kopis (18. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sei gewiss, wenn du mal hier im Harz aufschlägst sind dir Zuneigung und Bier in fast unbegrenzten Mengen sicher...
> Jetzt bekomme ich sowas wie leichten Zeitdruck mit den letzten Teilen...



....ja vor allem mit den decal kits


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das passt dann aber nicht zusammen...



Er spricht von gefühlter Geschwindigkeit


----------



## doriuscrow (18. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Er spricht von gefühlter Geschwindigkeit


Wir verstehen uns ... 

War aber etwas OT jetzt - glaube ich!


----------



## wallacexiv (18. April 2013)

Wann ist die nächste Charge Rahmen/Räder geplant?


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Wann ist die nächste Charge Rahmen/Räder geplant?


2014 würde ich sagen


----------



## wallacexiv (18. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 2014 würde ich sagen



Hmm, doof jetzt. War das echt alles für 2013?


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

@Merlin hat der Hans noch was neues zu den Race Face Teilen am 1er gesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

kannst dir ja überlegen...
wenn die doch nochmal welche machen lassen wie lange das dann dauert bis die hier sind. Denke nicht das die einfach mehr bestellen können und die dann noch extra mit gebaut werden. Das sind immer eng berechnete Slots in der Fertigung.
und frisch zur Eurobike wird die dann keiner mehr kaufen... nur stark reduziert und dann ist das kein Geschäft mehr.
nächstes Jahr wird sicher eine Mark II geben. hoffentlich früher im Jahr. Auch eine direkte 650B Variante ist wohl geplant. 
Aber vor März 2014 wirst du da kaum was bekommen.
hab nochmal überschlage wie viele Rahmen gebaut werden/wurden. Also shop+RnC denke das man nicht auf 200 kommt. eher 175.
Könnte also im Sommer eine Exclusive Erscheinung auf den Trails werden.
im Vergleich es gibt wohl über 450 Buggatti Veyron 




Raze faze:
nein noch nicht. Stand gestern war (am telefon) das Race Face wohl nicht liefern kann. zumindest Lieferzeiten über 60 Tage...
Jetzt laufen wohl anfragen bei Easton und Ritchey

meine 2 Cent dazu: glaube nicht das die Teile schlechter als bei raceface werden zumindest nicht hässlicher 


P.s. Zitat:
"
Falls das noch nicht passiert ist, möchte ich von unserer Seite auch mal Danke sagen für das Engagement aller Beteiligten.  Ich hätte nie erwartet, daß man so ein Projekt in einer Internet Community stemmen kann.  Die Sache ist allerdings noch nicht ganz eingetütet, wir arbeiten weiter am Liefertermin.  ... Gruß Hans  Best regards, Hans Härtel Product Manager"


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

Dann hab ich ja mein erstes Sammlerstück 

Ok, die Firma ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig. Hauptsache vernünftigen gleichwertigen Ersatz pünktlich liefern.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Könnte also im Sommer eine Exclusive Erscheinung auf den Trails werden.
> im Vergleich es gibt wohl über 450 Buggatti Veyron



Erstens mal nur mit einem g, Bugatti. Nicht dass sich Ettore noch im Grabe umdreht.
Und es wurden 300Stück gebaut, bin mir aber grad nicht sicher ob da der Grand Sport (das Cabrio) schon mit drin war oder ob die noch oben drauf kamen.

Aber wenigstens spielt das ICB in ner anderen Preisliga 

Großer Unterschied: vom Veyron werden garantiert keine mehr Nachproduziert. Damit muss keiner Geld verdienen 

Irgendwie bin heute ziemlich OT...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

wegen der R'nC Dämpfer:
Der Nuts schreibt alsbald alle Leute von der Liste an, damit wir die richtigen Namen für unseren Webshop haben (die verknüpfen das dann mit der Rahmenbestellung und ihr bekommt gleich die passende Rechung).
Wenn noch was über ist (falls schon einer abgesprungen ist), dann geben wir noch mal Bescheid.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Vergesst nicht euren Posteingang zu checken


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

300 "normale" 75 "großer sport cabrio" 50 "super sport" und so ein paar limitierte besonders hässliche...

ja ist OT  trotzdem sind wir da mehr als doppelt so exclusiv 

um vor zu beugen.... braucht mir jetzt keiner kommen sein RnC wird lila eloxiert und damit hat er das einzige das so aussieht usw...
ich wollte schwarz ohne jedes decal...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Meins wird gepulvert. Da bin ich ja wohl noch exklusiver unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (18. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> um vor zu beugen.... braucht mir jetzt keiner kommen sein RnC wird lila eloxiert und damit hat er das einzige das so aussieht usw...
> ich wollte schwarz ohne jedes decal...




hab schon mein lila freerider des wegen kommt meins auch mattschwarz eloxiert daher


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

Dave-Qu-ax schrieb:


> hab schon mein lila freerider



wir machen alle mal fehler....

oder hast das einem Mädel abgekauft


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (18. April 2013)

ich war arm und brauchte ein bike und jetzt ist mittlerweile eine fette Kiste

und man will ja nicht immer den Einheitsbrei fahren was jeder hat des wegen hab ich mir auch den RnC rahmen bestellt ^^


----------



## Eisbein (18. April 2013)

@Merlin7 : Die info zu dem Zahlungsaufschub bis zur verfügbarkeit, ist die allgemeingültig? Ich hab nämlich keine mail in der Art bekommen, außer meiner Bestellbestätigung.


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

@Dave-Qu-ax







@Eisbein
Also ich habe im shop nachgefragt wie das mit vorkasse ist und bis wann man da bezahlen muss. bzw wie lange das für einen reserviert bleibt wenn nichts passiert.
darauf haben die mir per mail genau das zitierte geantwortet.

Kann dir die mail gerne weiterleiten.
ich verlasse mich da jetzt drauf.
Für die die per vorkasse bestellt haben ist das natürlich perfekt.
sollte man sich doch um entscheiden storniert man einfach und hat keine rennerei.
will man es haben bezahlt man erst wenn sie lieferbar sind.


----------



## foreigner (18. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 300 "normale" 75 "großer sport cabrio" 50 "super sport" und so ein paar limitierte besonders hässliche...



Hässlicher als Serie. Das geht noch? 

Ich kann das Ding aber eh nicht leiden. SPORT-Wagen mit knappen 2 Tonnen .
Und extra Schlüssel, damit man ihn voll ausfahren kann, was soll das?
Ich weiß noch bei Top Gear: Before you screw this special key, you have to do some checks. (Steigt aus und tritt einmal lustlos gegen den Reifen)


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

ja die folge war gut 

dann lieber gleiche power vernünftiges gewicht... da geb ich dir recht.
http://www.seriouswheels.com/cars/2...-Venom-GT-Guinness-World-Record-0-300-kph.htm


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2013)

Der neue GTR hat ja auch 1,7 Tonnen und fährt allem in der gleichen Preis und PS Klasse weg 

Sinnvoll eingesetztes Gewicht ist besser als ein Sportwagen, der bei normalen Gewschwindigkeiten 
und auf engen Tracks unfahrbar wird, weil die Verspoilerung nicht genug Anpressdruck erzeugt


----------



## vx2200 (18. April 2013)

Genau, Gewicht ist nicht alles, aber sehr viel.

Meine Spielzeuge: http://www.carpassion.com/mitglieder/50341-mikemuc-album-spielzeuge.html

Aber jetzt besser btt

Edit: ups. Link geht nur für Mitglieder....

Hier die Bilder aus dem Link:


----------



## Hardraider (18. April 2013)

Blablabla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hässlicher als Serie. Das geht noch?
> 
> Ich kann das Ding aber eh nicht leiden. SPORT-Wagen mit knappen 2 Tonnen .
> Und extra Schlüssel, damit man ihn voll ausfahren kann, was soll das?
> Ich weiß noch bei Top Gear: Before you screw this special key, you have to do some checks. (Steigt aus und tritt einmal lustlos gegen den Reifen)




Kann man sich absolut vorstellen. Beste Serie!

[/offtopic]


----------



## wallacexiv (18. April 2013)

Top Gear for president!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. April 2013)

Der Ringmini ist das geilste überhaupt.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der neue GTR hat ja auch 1,7 Tonnen und fährt allem in der gleichen Preis und PS Klasse weg
> 
> Sinnvoll eingesetztes Gewicht ist besser als ein Sportwagen, der bei normalen Gewschwindigkeiten
> und auf engen Tracks unfahrbar wird, weil die Verspoilerung nicht genug Anpressdruck erzeugt




Gott sind wir gerade OT...
Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind: ich würde mir, abgesehen von schönen Old- und Youngtimern, aktuell nur eine Elise oder einen EVO X holen - momentan mit Kleinchen also nur den EVO. Alle anderen Kisten würden sofort verkauft werden.
Betenliste vom alten Tracktest (dem wahren, winkligen!) von Motorvision:
1. Porsche 4S Hgh Performance Kit - ca. 140.000 EUR
2. Impreza WRX STi - ca. 40.000 EUR
3. Lotus Exige 240R - ca. 62.000 EUR
Also ich nheme dann mal 2. und 3. und den dicken Tankgutschein...
Um die Kurve zu kriegen: das ICB geht m.E. so ein wenig in Richtung dieser Kisten: potentes Fahrwerk bei eher wenig Gewicht. Motorleistung liegt im Potential des Fahrers...


----------



## Pintie (18. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Um die Kurve zu kriegen: das ICB geht m.E. so ein wenig in Richtung dieser Kisten: potentes Fahrwerk bei eher wenig Gewicht. Motorleistung liegt im Potential des Fahrers...



Hm... das gewicht vom bike ist gut - bei mir ist der Fahrer das Problem. Der sollte mal gewicht und power tuning bekommen.


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (18. April 2013)

denke mal das ICB geht er in die Richtung oder wollt ihr da mit Rennradreifen auf der Straße fahren ???


----------



## crossie (18. April 2013)

pfoah jungs, ma wieder ontopic? danke.


----------



## MirkoR (18. April 2013)

Hi hier die Motzeule 

ich schau das erste mal seit meiner Stornierung im Januar hier wieder rein und ich
muss echt sagen eine bessere Entscheidung hab ich in den letzten paar Jahren 
nicht getroffen! Die Beschimpfungen waren zwar nicht nett von euch aber ich seh darüber weg  
Ihr habt ja auch ein schweres los gezogen 

Schöne Auto`s


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2013)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Hi hier die Motzeule ...



Sorry aber: das klingt wie das knurrige Nachtreten einer beleidigten Leberwurst...
Ich werde mein ICB noch im Mai fahren. So hatte ich es erwartet, so kommt es.
Die fertigen Bikes werden im Juni verteilt - etwas später, aber bleiben wir mal auf dem Töppich: wie sieht das bei anderen Herstellern aus? Da gibt es 0 (im Sinne von "Null", "Nichts") Mitspracherecht und trotzdem massive Lieferverzögerungen. Wir labern hier von einem Modell, bei dem vor einem Jahr die Entwicklung gestartet wurde!
Du kannst gern noch ein wenig hier in dem Ton rumstänkern, ernst nehmen wird das keiner. Und ich fahre dann sowieso bald mit dem ICB weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (18. April 2013)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Hi hier die Motzeule
> 
> ich schau das erste mal seit meiner Stornierung im Januar hier wieder rein und ich
> muss echt sagen eine bessere Entscheidung hab ich in den letzten paar Jahren
> ...



http://deppenapostroph.de/



Das ist die Rache das Du Dich lustig machst...


----------



## nino85 (18. April 2013)




----------



## foreigner (18. April 2013)

Ja, ja, so ist das.


----------



## Rick7 (19. April 2013)

na wenns hier jetzt um Auto´s (nur für dich Merlin) geht, dann ist die Welt wohl wieder in Ordnung^^


----------



## Trail-Fail (19. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so eben mal noch paar news: (zitate hans)
> 
> -
> Die *Kurbellänge* kann nicht geändert werden. Bei Shimano sind die Lieferzeiten sowieso schon grenzwertig.  Wenn ich jetzt nochmal ne Änderung reinschiebe, gibt's nochmal 30 Tage Verzögerung obendrauf.
> ...




Nochmal kurz zur Kurbellänge: Das ICB 1 hat ja keine Shimano Kurbel. Lässt sich da evtl. noch etwas machen? Bzw. was bekommt es überhaupt für eine Kurbel? Gilt die nicht Lieferbarkeit von RaceFace auch für die Kurbel? 170mm macht ab größe M einfach keinerlei Sinn. Ich kenne kein einziges Bike mit 170er Kurbel außer Größe S. Weiß garnicht wie man auch die Idee kommen kann. 
Ansonsten danke für die Kommunikation!


----------



## foreigner (19. April 2013)

@_Merlin7_:
Mich würde eins noch interessieren. Am M 02er 50mm oder 40mm Vorbau ? (Hoffe ja auf 50)

Dann eigentlich noch (neben genauerem Liefertermin, den man noch bestimmt nicht sagen kann), wie lange es denn dauert, wenn die Dinger in Deutschland sind, wenn man sie im Laden bestellt hat.
Eigentlich Endkontrolle, (bei mir) halbe Stunde hin fahren, restliche Geld auf die Theke knallen und einpacken. Kann ja in dem Fall keine Woche dauern.

Achso, noch was: Wird das Ding mal in einem ausführlichen Test (hier) oder in einem Magazin auftauchen und wenn ja, wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

Habe auch keine neueren news. 
beim icb 1 würde ich davon ausgehen das keine raceface teile kommen.
Wenn es da neuigkeiten gibt werde ich die sicher schnell erfahren.
Da laufen wohl mehrere Anfragen. Hans meinte in der Reihenfoge: Easton - ritchey - andere.... gleichwertig oder besseres zeug.

170er kurbel gibt es da bei einigen sowieso nicht 

Vorbau hängt am ende auch an der Lieferbarkeit von syntace. Die Produzieren ja nicht gerade auf Halde.  60 ud 70 mm sind zumindest sicher raus.

Lieferzeit. da kann ich gar nichts sagen. Aber ich würde nicht unterschätzen wie lange sowas dauert.
Wie üblich: nimm die Zeit die möglich ist wenn alles optimal läuft mal pi. (glaub mir du wirst dich wundern wie oft das dann genau hinkommt).

Genauere Termine wird man sicher erst sagen können wenn die Teile durch den zoll sind. Bei den Jungs kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das es zwischen 4 Stunden und 2 Wochen dauern kann.


zu den Vorbauten noch...

Ergebnis von doodle:


Es haben 31 Leute mitgemacht
Für 40mm waren:
M: 40% ; L: 71%; XL: 57%
für 50mm waren
M 60% ; L 29% XL: 43%

wirklich klare Mehrheit oder Tendenz schaut anders aus. Nach dem ergebnis müssten am kleinen bike eher längere Vorbauten ran...

Ich denke das es also eher auf 40 für alle raus läuft wie es auch einmal in den Specs vom dezember drin war.


----------



## visualex (19. April 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zur Kurbellänge: Das ICB 1 hat ja keine Shimano Kurbel. Lässt sich da evtl. noch etwas machen? Bzw. was bekommt es überhaupt für eine Kurbel? Gilt die nicht Lieferbarkeit von RaceFace auch für die Kurbel? 170mm macht ab größe M einfach keinerlei Sinn. Ich kenne kein einziges Bike mit 170er Kurbel außer Größe S. Weiß garnicht wie man auch die Idee kommen kann.
> Ansonsten danke für die Kommunikation!



An meinem Torque FRX Rockzone '12 ist auch die Race Face Chester mit 170mm montiert. Obwohl ich von meinem anderen Rädern 175mm gewohnt bin, komme ich bei Touren (40km und mehr) mit der kürzeren Kurbel bei 1,83m, 88cm Schrittlänge und Größe L sehr gut zurecht bzw. sind mir die 5mm weniger überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. Ich glaub nicht, dass die 'kurze' Kurbel wirklich so ein großes Problem ist, wie hier einige befürchten.


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

die Kurbel länge kam ja in die diskussion weil sich viele mehr bodenfreiheit beim treten versprechen.
nicht wegen der Ergonomie.
Kann das auch nicht von der Hand weisen. mit meiner 180er konnte ich in kurven schnell nicht mehr treten. 5mm merkt man da schon.

Vorteil ist ganz klar der größere Hebel beim treten. 
Da hat halt jeder andere Prios. 
Allen wird man es hier auch nicht recht machen können.


----------



## f4lkon (19. April 2013)

Ich hoffe auch das beim 1er der finale Lenker nicht 785mm lang ist. Wo soll ich damit außer im Bikepark gescheit fahren können ohne hängen zu bleiben.

So ein Test in einer ! Fachzeitschrift wäre evtl. ziemlich fies für die Leute die kein ICB mehr bekommen können


----------



## Mathok (19. April 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zur Kurbellänge: Das ICB 1 hat ja keine Shimano Kurbel. Lässt sich da evtl. noch etwas machen? Bzw. was bekommt es überhaupt für eine Kurbel? Gilt die nicht Lieferbarkeit von RaceFace auch für die Kurbel? 170mm macht ab größe M einfach keinerlei Sinn. Ich kenne kein einziges Bike mit 170er Kurbel außer Größe S. Weiß garnicht wie man auch die Idee kommen kann.
> Ansonsten danke für die Kommunikation!



Das Specialized SX Trail hat auch in allen Größen eine 170mm Kurbel (zumindest 2009). Ist mir auch noch nicht negativ aufgefallen. Wird hier im Bergischen Land auch jeweils 30-40km weit bewegt mit 24/36 und 11-28


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch das beim 1er der finale Lenker nicht 785mm lang ist. Wo soll ich damit außer im Bikepark gescheit fahren können ohne hängen zu bleiben.


Naja, ein Lenker ist inkl. De- und Wiedermontage im Ernstfall doch in 10min gekürzt  lieber zu breit als zu schmal...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, RnC geht - wie Stefan angekündigt hat - wohl Ende der Woche auf den Weg. Es ist schwer zu sagen, wann die dann beim Kunden sind, ich würde aber vermuten: 1 Woche Zoll, 1 Woche auspacken, 1 Woche verschicken, heißt: Anfang Mai realistisch da.



Das Thema lässt mich irgendwie nicht los. 

Da ich ja schon bei der Konzeption und Konstruktion hier eine Menge lernen durfte, möchte ich diesen Prozess gern bei der Bestellung und Auslieferung fortsetzen. Um die Zeitspannen nachvollziehen zu können, hab ich verschiedene Ansätze:

*1. Es dauert eine Woche 40 Rahmensets auszupacken und eine weitere Woche, diese wieder einzupacken und zu versenden.*

Ich möchte da erst einmal annehmen, dass damit nur eine Person betraut wird, die 40 Stunden in der Woche arbeitet (lässt so schon rechnen). Dann schafft der fleißige Arbeiter das Auspacken eines Kartons mit wenigen Teilen (Hauptrahmen, Hinterbau, Wippe, Kleinkram) in einer Stunde, wohl inkl. Maßkontrolle u.a., sonst gibt es keinen Ansatz für die benötigte Zeit.

Dann braucht er eine weitere Stunde um das Ganze (Hauptrahmen, Hinterbau, Wippe, Kleinkram) wieder einzupacken.

Insgesamt zwei Stunden für den Gesamtprozess. Für den RnC-Rahmen.

Dauert dann eben zwei Wochen für 40 Rahmen.​
*2. Für ein ganzes Fahrrad ist dann eine längere Bearbeitungszeit erforderlich.*

Ich nehme dann mal an, dass das Auspacken eines ganzen Fahrad eine längere Zeit erforderlich ist. Da an so einem Fahrrad ganz, ganz, viele kleine Teile sind, die alle beweglich sind und kontrolliert werden müssen, sind drei Stunden für das Auspacken und drei Stunden für das Einpacken sicher nicht zuviel.

Macht also sechs Stunden pro Rad.

Macht bei 150 fertig montierten Rädern dann 900 Stunden. Dafür braucht der gute Mensch dann 112,5 Arbeitstage, dies sind. 22,5 Wochen bis das letzte Rad rausgeht. 

Bei vier Stunden pro Rad immerhin noch 600 Stunden, 75 Tage, 15 Wochen.​

Hierbei sind Urlaub (wir kommen schon in die Sommerferienzeit) und Krankheit gar nicht eingerechnet.

*3. Das mit der einen Woche fürs Auspacken und eine Woche für die Auslieferung für gerade einmal 40 Rahmen, die eigens per Luftfracht kommen, ist Quatsch!*

Zu diesem Ansatz gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu erklären, außer dass irgendwie "Luft" für weitere Zeitspannen geschaffen werden sollte.​

Ich persönlich favorisiere ja den Ansatz 3.


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

also ich hacke auf carver ja auch gerne rum vor allem wegen den Teilen...

aber bei der lieferzeit ist es jetzt halt wie es ist. Warum die Rahmen erst jetzt gebrutzelt werden wird man vielleicht nie erfahren.

Aber immerhin hat carver gelernt nicht optimale Lieferzeiten an zu geben sondern lieber länger.

Beim ein und auspacken rechnest du ja auch damit das alles passt. Lass jetzt mal ein Schlitzauge die Teile falsch zusammengepackt haben...
oder der zoll lässt sich eine Woche zeit usw usw... 
dann sind wir wieder schnell bei pi 

Wegen Lenker.. Absägen oder cutten ist schneller und einfacher als ankleben.
mein tipp




funktioniert auch super für sattelstüten und Gabelschaft.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/REMS-Rohrabschneider-RAS-Cu-INOX-Rohre-3-35mm/dp/B004B335M2/ref=sr_1_4?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1349874870&sr=1-4"]REMS-Rohrabschneider RAS Cu-INOX für Rohre Ø 3-35mm, ?-1?": Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2013)

sagt, welches sattelstützenmaß (durchmesser) hat denn unser neues lieblingsbike?! Nicht das ich meine Thomson noch verkaufen muss weil die nicht passt...


----------



## f4lkon (19. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Naja, ein Lenker ist inkl. De- und Wiedermontage im Ernstfall doch in 10min gekürzt  lieber zu breit als zu schmal...



Da ist was dran  Kennt hier vllt jemand einen Laden der so nett wäre einen "Massen" - Rabatt zu gewähren aber an jeweils verschiedene Adressen liefern würde? Wenn jetzt z. B ca. 20 Leute eine XT Kassette mit der Anmerkung ICB kaufen.

 @_Eisbein_:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. April 2013)

Ich bin da halt ein wenig naiv und dachte, nach all den Verzögerungen würden halt alle verfügbaren Kräfte gebündelt, also vier Mann reichen da schon. Die nehmen sich die Räder, packen aus (5 Minuten), machen eine Sichtkontrolle, messen ein wenig nach (15 Minuten), packen wieder ein und machen einen Aufkleber drauf (15 Minuten). Macht 35 Minuten pro Rad. Runden wir auf 45 Minuten auf, sind dann 30 Mann-Stunden. Bei vier Mann - klar - ein ganzer Arbeitstag. 

Würde ich jetzt - in dieser Situation - durchaus investieren. 

Als Geschäftsführer oder Projektleiter würde ich sogar eher die Motivationstrommel und die Klangschale herausholen und den ganzen Laden einbinden, damit alle helfen. Dann kommen die 40 Rahmen rein und können abends mit DPD wieder raus.

Ich denke, da geht noch was!

Aber wie gesagt, ich hab ja keinen RnC bestellt, für die fertigen Räder gilt aber nichts anderes.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sagt, welches sattelstützenmaß (durchmesser) hat denn unser neues lieblingsbike?! Nicht das ich meine Thomson noch verkaufen muss weil die nicht passt...


Keine Variostütze? Bietet sich für dieses Bike extrem an, finde ich...


----------



## GuyGood (19. April 2013)

Kann man nicht einfach vom Drift CPS oder Drift 03 die auf Lager sind ein paar XT-Kassetten abmontieren?


----------



## wallacexiv (19. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Beim ein und auspacken rechnest du ja auch damit das alles passt. Lass jetzt mal ein *Schlitzauge* die Teile falsch zusammengepackt haben...




Das ist aber unschön formuliert.


----------



## warp4 (19. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin da halt ein wenig naiv und dachte, nach all den Verzögerungen würden halt alle verfügbaren Kräfte gebündelt, also vier Mann reichen da schon. Die nehmen sich die Räder, packen aus (5 Minuten), machen eine Sichtkontrolle, messen ein wenig nach (15 Minuten), packen wieder ein und machen einen Aufkleber drauf (15 Minuten). Macht 35 Minuten pro Rad. Runden wir auf 45 Minuten auf, sind dann 30 Mann-Stunden. Bei vier Mann - klar - ein ganzer Arbeitstag.
> 
> Würde ich jetzt - in dieser Situation - durchaus investieren.
> 
> ...



Ich würde sogar Freizeit investieren und beim Aus- und Einpacken helfen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

frische News von Hans:

"Die Vorbaulänge beim ICB 02 wurde auf 40mm bei allen Rahmengrössen geändert, ohne daß der LT davon beeinträchtigt wird."


Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar Freizeit investieren und beim Aus- und Einpacken helfen
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Jaja, Unterstützung könnte hier eine Menge eingeholt werden.


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Keine Variostütze? Bietet sich für dieses Bike extrem an, finde ich...



bei Eisbeins Geländefahrten gibts glaube ich nur hoch oder runter. Ist ja kein Mittelgebirge wie bei uns


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Keine Variostütze? Bietet sich für dieses Bike extrem an, finde ich...


Oha... wo ist die welt hingeraten, dass man ohne Arschlift nicht mehr radfahren kann! 

Ich weis nicht warum ich eine bräuchte. Fängt schon da an was der Jens sagt. Mein rad wird ein ziemlich spezieller aufbau. 1x9 (22z vorn) lenkwinkel so flach wie möglich, 2,5er Barone... das rad wird ja eigentlich ausschließlich im Hochalpinen bewegt  und eigentlich die hälfte der Zeit getragen 

Desweiteren wäre mir der verstellbereich einfach zu klein, entweder zu weit draußen in der abfahrtsposition oder zu weit drin in der uphill position. Ich brauch einfach den bewegungsspielraum auf dem rad.
Dann wiegt das ding irre viel, wieder mehr hydraulikquatsch der kaputtgehen kann, kostet mir zu viel... 

Aber im grunde: Ich brauch es einfach nicht und wüsste auch nicht warum ichs mal testen sollte... 

Bin ich jetzt uncool? evolutionsverweigerer? oldschool? überhaupt nicht fähig rad zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. April 2013)

Zitat foreigner: "Achso, noch was: Wird das Ding mal in einem ausführlichen Test (hier) oder in einem Magazin auftauchen und wenn ja, wann?"

Hauptsache es läuft  dann *nicht *wie mit dem *Relaunch von Votec*:
Topnoten in Bikebravos und und später werden den Kunden für Jedermann offensichtlich schief angescheißte Rahmenteile, als Stand der Technik präsentiert
Mit bisschen sachgerechter Qualitätssicherung könnte  man manchen Schaden verhindern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber bestimmt war mein VM 150 ja nur ein schlecht gelaufener statistischer Einzelfall:kotz:


----------



## crossboss (19. April 2013)

...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Oha... wo ist die welt hingeraten, dass man ohne Arschlift nicht mehr radfahren kann!
> 
> Ich weis nicht warum ich eine bräuchte. Fängt schon da an was der Jens sagt. Mein rad wird ein ziemlich spezieller aufbau. 1x9 (22z vorn) lenkwinkel so flach wie möglich, 2,5er Barone... das rad wird ja eigentlich ausschließlich im Hochalpinen bewegt  und eigentlich die hälfte der Zeit getragen
> 
> ...


Ist ja schon gut  ich habe nicht gesagt, dass du zwingend eine _brauchst_, ich meinte nur dass sich eine _anbietet_. Hat mich nur interessiert. War mir nicht bewusst dass das Rad ausschließlich im Hochalpinen genutzt wird, hatte nicht auf deine Herkunft geachtet.

Ich als Mittelgebirgler habe auf meinen Hometrails halt alle paar Minuten eine Abfahrt oder einen Uphill und will es einfach nicht mehr missen - früher musste dermaßen oft der Sattel manuell verstellt werden (was unfassbar nervig war) dass es sich für mich einfach sehr lohnt.


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ist ja schon gut  ich habe nicht gesagt, dass du zwingend eine _brauchst_, ich meinte nur dass sich eine _anbietet_. Hat mich nur interessiert. War mir nicht bewusst dass das Rad ausschließlich im Hochalpinen genutzt wird, hatte nicht auf deine Herkunft geachtet.
> 
> Ich als Mittelgebirgler habe auf meinen Hometrails halt alle paar Minuten eine Abfahrt oder einen Uphill und will es einfach nicht mehr missen - früher musste dermaßen oft der Sattel manuell verstellt werden (was unfassbar nervig war) dass es sich für mich einfach sehr lohnt.



Das ist hak das Problem hier im Forum, jeder geht immer von seinen Gegebenheiten und Vorlieben aus ... ;-)


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

P.s. Thomson hat auch Vario stützen. zumindest lagen da auf der Eurobike ein paar rum.
mit hebel unter dem Sattel. (mich hat es nicht überzeugt, qualitativ schauen die aber wirklich super aus.)


----------



## Flow1 (19. April 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

jetzt ist seit gestern Mittag bei allen Komplettbikes folgendes zu sehen:






Sind jetzt etwa ALLE, und damit meine ich ALLE, Komplettbikes weg? Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen statt des 02ers ein 01er ICB zu bestellen, um überhaupt eines zu ergattern. 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (19. April 2013)

Flow1 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> jetzt ist seit gestern Mittag bei allen Komplettbikes folgendes zu sehen:
> 
> ...


Paar Posts vorher wurde erwähnt das die Bestelloption vorübergehend deaktiviert wurde, bis die Speccs sicher sind.


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

nein.
die wurden nur raus genommen bis alle Facts geklärt sind.
wenn alles sicher ist werden die wieder eingestellt und die noch verfügbaren angeboten.

viele gibts aber nicht mehr.

der letzte stand bei dem ich geschaut hatte war so:
(können unterdessen weniger sein) oder mehr. haben ja scheinbar ein paar ihre icb 1 bestellung wegen der RC nicht RC2 Gabel storniert.


----------



## fabi.e (19. April 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand den Link zu den Rahmen geben?
Vorgestern war noch auf der Startseite ein Link zum ICB Bike zu sehen.. heute finde ich es nciht mehr!


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand den Link zu den Rahmen geben?
> Vorgestern war noch auf der Startseite ein Link zum ICB Bike zu sehen.. heute finde ich es nciht mehr!



http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/catalogsearch/result/?q=icb ist schon schwer selbst zu schauen ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2013)

Naja, man muss erstmal drauf kommen, dass die unter Fahrrahdteile gelistet sind.


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, man muss erstmal drauf kommen, dass die unter Fahrrahdteile gelistet sind.



naja einfach icb in der suche eingeben und gut is es ... Was ist denn sonst ein Rahmen, wenn´s kein Fahrradteil ist?


----------



## fabi.e (19. April 2013)

Also die Suche habe ich genutzt... allerdings habe ich für ICB keine Ergebnisse erhalten... naja.. danke trotzdem


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Also die Suche habe ich genutzt... allerdings habe ich für ICB keine Ergebnisse erhalten... naja.. danke trotzdem



Evtl hast du " IBC " eingegeben ?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2013)

Erstes ICBThema mit über 2000 Beiträgen

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2013)

Davon sind zum Glück "nur" 130 von mir 

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit meinem T-Shirt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (19. April 2013)

Juhu, habe mich gerade durchgerungen und den ICB03 Rahmen gekauft! 
Hat das Bike überhaupt ne offizielle Bikepark-Freigabe?
Wird wohl mein aktuelles Rose UNcle Jimbo ablösen und bis ein Big Bike da ist, als Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau dienen (müssen) ;-)
Vllt sieht es sogar im Sommer schon den Whistler Bike park!


----------



## Paramedicus (19. April 2013)

Nuts schrieb das die shirts sicher nächste woche kommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Juhu, habe mich gerade durchgerungen und den ICB03 Rahmen gekauft!
> Hat das Bike überhaupt ne offizielle Bikepark-Freigabe?
> Wird wohl mein aktuelles Rose UNcle Jimbo ablösen und bis ein Big Bike da ist, als Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau dienen (müssen) ;-)
> Vllt sieht es sogar im Sommer schon den Whistler Bike park!



Ahrg, da ist sie wieder die Bikeparkfreigabe. Nein hat es nicht, weil sowas sinnfrei ist. Und nein es wird trotzdem nicht auseinander fallen, wenn du es im Bikepark bewegst. Du solltest nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand fahren. 5m-Drops sind für ein Enduro evtl. dann doch zu viel.

Hier nochmal die Aussage von Stefan dazu:



> Stefan.Stark schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Thema Bikeparkfreigabe:
> ...


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ahrg, da ist sie wieder die Bikeparkfreigabe. Nein hat es nicht, weil sowas sinnfrei ist. Und nein es wird trotzdem nicht auseinander fallen, wenn du es im Bikepark bewegst. Du solltest nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand fahren. 5m-Drops sind für ein Enduro evtl. dann doch zu viel.



Naja solang man alles sauber landet sollte selbst bei den großen Drops kein Problem auftreten ;-)


----------



## fabi.e (19. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja solang man alles sauber landet sollte selbst bei den großen Drops kein Problem auftreten ;-)



Wenn das ICB dem Fanes doch so ähnlich bzw. fast gleich ist, weshalb hat es denn dann nicht gleich auch eine Park Freigabe bekommen?


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Wenn das ICB dem Fanes doch so ähnlich bzw. fast gleich ist, weshalb hat es denn dann nicht gleich auch eine Park Freigabe bekommen?



Weil des Wort Bikeparkfreigabe ein Schmarrn ist, oft sind die Beanspruchungen außerhalb vom Bikepark höher. Im Park hast im normalfall immer Top Landungen etc, was außerhalb nicht immer so ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Wenn das ICB dem Fanes doch so ähnlich bzw. fast gleich ist, weshalb hat es denn dann nicht gleich auch eine Park Freigabe bekommen?



Siehe mein Zitat von Stefan in meinem vorigen Post. 
Wie soll der Hersteller nachweisen, dass ein Schaden im Bikepark entstanden ist und nicht durch Missuse auf dem Trail? Und vor allem warum sollte er dann für das eine garantieren für das andere aber nicht?
Garnicht. Es sei denn der benutzer ist so dämlich und schreibt bei FB, in Foren oder sonstwo "Ey voll das Kackbike, ist mir beim 20m-Double in Park XY gebrochen"....


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

ich finde diese Freigaben auch völlig sinnfrei.
Was man damit gemacht hat und was dem Hersteller erzählt wird sind ja immer verschiedene sachen.
und wenn was kaputt geht was so nicht sein sollte und plausibel ist wie es passiert ist, so kann man drauf hoffen das der Hersteller kulant ist.
Auch crash replacement finde ich da schlauer.
(Hoffe das es noch Ersatz Rahmen gibt falls das einem passiert).

Wenn da wieder die bikes mit beipackzettel "bin auf der Straße gefahren, plötzlich ist die Gabel viel steiler gestanden" kommen... Und im Karton ist ein Bike mit kaltverformenten 90° Lenkwinkel... dann ist das egal obs die Kuh im Bikepark oder der Baum auf dem Trail war.

für sowas würde ich ein anderes Bike nehmen. (oder ganz lassen)


----------



## fabi.e (19. April 2013)

Stimme euch voll und ganz zu... 
Sehr sympathisch! Zum Glück ist ein Fahrrad-XXL Shop direkt um die Ecke in Paderborn! 

Ich denke mal als Dämpfer ist auch wie in der Fanes  der Vivid Air sehr zu empfehlen, richtisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (19. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Stimme euch voll und ganz zu...
> Sehr sympathisch! Zum Glück ist ein Fahrrad-XXL Shop direkt um die Ecke in Paderborn!
> 
> Ich denke mal als Dämpfer ist auch wie in der Fanes  der Vivid Air sehr zu empfehlen, richtisch?



Viele nehmen denk ich den Monarch Plus ;-)


----------



## wallacexiv (19. April 2013)

Oder den CCDB!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2013)

Oder nen Vector HLR (ich nehm aber den Moarch+)


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

ich hätte am liebsten CC DB ti feder.
sonst vivid air oder monarch +

vivid ist halt gut schwerer und teurer. CC ist sowieso zu teuer.

als kompromiss aus gewicht funktion usw ist der monarch + schon wirklich gut. 
viele machen ja das helmchen tuning. hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> viele machen ja das helmchen tuning. hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...



Der braucht erstmal nen Rahmen bevor der nen Helmchen-Tune ausklamüsern kann


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

ich werde meinen monarch + erst mal selber so gut wie möglich einstellen. wenn ich optimierungs- Potential sehe lasse ich helmchen mal ran. 
habe bei Luftdämpfern bisher halt immer das Problem gehabt das ich recht hohe drücke brauche. (100kg nackig usw..)
wobei das Hebelverhältnis von 2,7 ja noch human ist. 
kann aber auch passieren das ich mir im winter dann einen längeren Dämpfer einbaue und auf 190mm Federweg gehe. (mit durolux dann 650B mit 190mm hinten / 180mm vorne  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (19. April 2013)

Roco TST Air...


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

ich bin auf die neuen MZ Dämpfer gespannt. die protos schauen lecker aus...

könnte mir vorstellen das die was werden.


----------



## nino85 (19. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich werde meinen monarch + erst mal selber so gut wie möglich einstellen. wenn ich optimierungs- Potential sehe lasse ich helmchen mal ran.
> habe bei Luftdämpfern bisher halt immer das Problem gehabt das ich recht hohe drücke brauche. (100kg nackig usw..)
> wobei das Hebelverhältnis von 2,7 ja noch human ist.
> kann aber auch passieren das ich mir im winter dann einen längeren Dämpfer einbaue und auf 190mm Federweg gehe. (mit durolux dann 650B mit 190mm hinten / 180mm vorne  )



ICB1 mit anderer Kartusche oder ICB2 und Gabeltausch?


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

ich hab mich damit abgefunden das 2013 für mich kein 650B Jahr wird...
also icb2
Kann aber gut sein das nächstes Jahr umgebaut wird.


----------



## f4lkon (19. April 2013)

Ich will eigentlich recht bald auf 650B gehen. Die Reifen dämpfen noch etwas meinen Eifer und ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch kein 650B Probe gefahren bin und nicht genau weiß ob ich das überhaupt mag. Ich werde deshalb erstmal kurz testen bevor ich den Weg gehe. Rein von der Optik passt es super zum ICB in L.


----------



## foreigner (19. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> für sowas würde ich ein anderes Bike nehmen. (oder ganz lassen)


 
Wundert mich eh fast ein bischen, weshalb den keiner mehr probiert hat.
Der eine Versuch war fast gestanden und ist eher an damals noch unzureichender Dämpfertechnik gescheitert. Und Bender ist sehr klein, der hatte nie viel Platz um was abzufedern. Ich möchts nicht machen, aber ich denke trotzdem: der geht.


----------



## foreigner (19. April 2013)

Traum Dämpfer für das ICB ist für mich ganz eindeutig der Void.
Mh, vielleicht nächstes Jahr nachrüsten ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2013)

Das Problem wäre glaub ich eher der Auslauf, der geht ja weiter recht recht recht steil nach unten...und da ist das Stehenbleiben ohne hinzufallen glaub ich die Crux. 
Ich hab mir nämlich immer gedacht, warum dropt man das überhaupt, das ist doch eigentlich fahrbar

G.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (19. April 2013)

hab mir auch gerade einen ICB03 Rahmen in M gekauft.
Der Haarriss an meiner Canyon Sitzstrebe hat diese Entscheidung wesentlich erleichtert 

Ich bin jetzt wegen der letzten Beiträge etwas verunsichert, der RS Monarch+ war jetzt aber schon bei dem Rahmensets dabei, oder?


----------



## warp4 (19. April 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> hab mir auch gerade einen ICB03 Rahmen in M gekauft.
> Der Haarriss an meiner Canyon Sitzstrebe hat diese Entscheidung wesentlich erleichtert
> 
> Ich bin jetzt wegen der letzten Beiträge etwas verunsichert, der RS Monarch+ war jetzt aber schon bei dem Rahmensets dabei, oder?



Weißt Du denn nicht, was Du bestellt hast ? 
Ja, beim Rahmenset ist der Dämpfer im Lieferumfang.
Die Beiträge drehen sich um die R'n'C Rahmen, da ist der Dämpfer optional.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (19. April 2013)

Es ist ein Dämpfer im Rahmenumfang dabei? 
Jo das seh ich ja jetzt erst... steht ja der Monarch+ drin 

Ist ja super, dachte ich müsste mich noch umschauen! 
Auf dem Foto sieht der Rahmen nämlich sehr nackig aus!


----------



## warp4 (19. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Es ist ein Dämpfer im Rahmenumfang dabei?
> Jo das seh ich ja jetzt erst... steht ja der Monarch+ drin
> 
> Ist ja super, dachte ich müsste mich noch umschauen!
> Auf dem Foto sieht der Rahmen nämlich sehr nackig aus!



Ja, ist ein wenig "ungeschickt" illustriert 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## LordOfTheLost (19. April 2013)

ja, ihr habt mich einen Moment lang nachdenklich gemacht ob ich jetzt noch nen Dämpfer kaufen muss .

aber wie man sieht hat die Frage anscheinend noch jemanden glücklich machen können


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Es ist ein Dämpfer im Rahmenumfang dabei?
> Jo das seh ich ja jetzt erst... steht ja der Monarch+ drin
> 
> Ist ja super, dachte ich müsste mich noch umschauen!
> Auf dem Foto sieht der Rahmen nämlich sehr nackig aus!



Wenigstns einer der mehr bekommt als er gadacht hat bestellt zu haben

G.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (19. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> frische News von Hans:
> 
> ...





Hi,

klingt supi,

wenn nun noch eine ausreichende Höhe an Spacern dran ist, Vorschlag wäre 60mm, so könnte sich jeder die Steuerrohrlänge customized zusammenschneiden,

geht das klar??

wenn dann noch XT Kassette dran ist bin ich satisfied
Gruss Harro


----------



## fabi.e (19. April 2013)

Hat jemand eine Angabe über die Sattelrohrlänge vom XL Rahmen? Ist das die Rahmenhöhe, also 500mm?
Ist diese bei Bedarf noch kürzbar? 

Wie hoch liegt das Tretlager?


----------



## visionthing (19. April 2013)




----------



## janifabi (19. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> nein.
> die wurden nur raus genommen bis alle Facts geklärt sind.
> wenn alles sicher ist werden die wieder eingestellt und die noch verfügbaren angeboten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Merlin7
woher hast du die Daten?
Ich kann auf der Homepage von XXL keine Stückzahlen erkennen.


----------



## Pintie (19. April 2013)

wie die noch online waren konnte man schauen wie viele noch zu haben sind.
mein bild wurde Montag glaub so um 17 uhr gemacht.

Liefert also schon einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (20. April 2013)

Wie ist das eig mit der Lyrik im 2er, wenn ich eingefedert Locke, bleibt die dann drin oder federt die noch aus?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Wie ist das eig mit der Lyrik im 2er, wenn ich eingefedert Locke, bleibt die dann drin oder federt die noch aus?



Federt wieder aus aber mit Lockout brauchst bei der Lyrik (einstellbare) Gewalt damit sie einfedert. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Paramedicus (20. April 2013)

Der Gedanke war es quasi eine starre Absenkung zu haben.Aber wenn das nich geht is der Gedanke hinfällig.
 @L.Helmchen: Würdest du in diese Lyrik eine Absenkung einbauen können? Wenn ja, bitte mal ne PN mit Dauer und ca Preis an miche. Danke.


----------



## p00nage (20. April 2013)

Ich bin eh der Meinung das man Lockout nicht wirklich braucht. Ich hab aktuell 180/190mm und vermisse keinen Lockout und im Gelände ist es eh eher hinderlich, evtl auf Teer, aber dort hilft auch nen runder Tritt ;-)


----------



## Paramedicus (20. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich bin eh der Meinung das man Lockout nicht wirklich braucht. Ich hab aktuell 180/190mm und vermisse keinen Lockout und im Gelände ist es eh eher hinderlich, evtl auf Teer, aber dort hilft auch nen runder Tritt ;-)



Ansich brauch ich das ding auch nicht. Aber wenn er nun dran ist.


----------



## p00nage (20. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Ansich brauch ich das ding auch nicht. Aber wenn er nun dran ist.



Jo da hast recht, wusste gar nicht das es die auch mit Lockout gibt, ist doch ne SA Rc2DH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (20. April 2013)

Ist die Kartusche aus der RC2L nicht so furchtbar fehleranfällig, oder verwechsel ich da grad was?
Auf jeden Fall kommt sie nicht an die Performance von der DH Kartusche ran


----------



## p00nage (20. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ist die Kartusche aus der RC2L nicht so furchtbar fehleranfällig, oder verwechsel ich da grad was?
> Auf jeden Fall kommt sie nicht an die Performance von der DH Kartusche ran



Ich dachte auch das es die SA RC2 DH im IBC ist? Kommt da ne andere?


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2013)

Nr, kommt ne SA RC2DH, weil hier niemand Absenkung oder LO wollte.


----------



## p00nage (20. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nr, kommt ne SA RC2DH, weil hier niemand Absenkung oder LO wollte.



Auch dir richtige Entscheidung ;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. April 2013)

Da war schon immer ne RC2DH für geplant, und die hat KEINEN Lockout. Ich glaube wenn Carver da jetzt ne RC2L bringen würde wäre das der absolute Supergau.

 @Paramedicus:
Wie kommst du denn drauf dass da nen Lockout dran ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da war schon immer ne RC2DH für geplant, und die hat KEINEN Lockout. Ich glaube wenn Carver da jetzt ne RC2L bringen würde wäre das der absolute Supergau.
> 
> @Paramedicus:
> Wie kommst du denn drauf dass da nen Lockout dran ist?



Pohh, jetzt dacht ich schon nach den letzten Beiträgen...hmmh....keine Ahung was ich dachte
Das wäre ja schon mehr als der absolute Supergau

G.


----------



## p00nage (20. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohh, jetzt dacht ich schon nach den letzten Beiträgen...hmmh....keine Ahung was ich dachte
> Das wäre ja schon mehr als der absolute Supergau
> 
> G.



Ich hab mich eben auch gewundert, obwohl ich kein Besteller bin verfolge ich das ganze Projekt.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> I....., obwohl ich kein Besteller bin verfolge ich das ganze Projekt.




Naja, ich hatte "auch" nicht die Möglichkeit Besteller zu werden. Aber deswegen werd ich das ganze hier natürlich auch weiterverfolgen...ein Raw bekomm ichs ja

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...keine Ahung was ich dachte...



Ich vermute, da war kurz eine ganz große Leere, als hätte ein schwarzes Loch alle Materie, Energie und Geräusche geschluckt...


----------



## Paramedicus (20. April 2013)

Weils auf der Carver und der XXL Seite so stand.  Aber gut, wies um die Genauigkeit der Informationen bestellt ist/war, wissen wir ja alle.
Wollte euch keine Angst machen... Oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Weils auf der Carver und der XXL Seite so stand....:




Jetzt verbreitest du schon wieder Angst und Schrecken

G.


----------



## Paramedicus (20. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt verbreitest du schon wieder Angst und Schrecken
> 
> G.



Schon wieder?


----------



## duc-mo (20. April 2013)

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, welche Rahmengrößen sind das auf den Bildern bei XXL und Carver???


----------



## Paramedicus (20. April 2013)

das 1er ne S, das 2 er ne L und das 3er ne XL oder XXL. 
Ich galub das war so.


----------



## -Wally- (20. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> das 1er ne S, das 2 er ne L und das 3er ne XL oder XXL.
> Ich galub das war so.



Nicht ganz! das 1er ist ein S, das 2er ein M und das 3er ein XL.
Einen L'er Rahmen kannst du hier sehen (mit 650B LRS allerdings, dadurch wirkts wieder kleiner...) -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1338577?in=user


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Der Gedanke war es quasi eine starre Absenkung zu haben.Aber wenn das nich geht is der Gedanke hinfällig.
> @L.Helmchen: Würdest du in diese Lyrik eine Absenkung einbauen können? Wenn ja, bitte mal ne PN mit Dauer und ca Preis an miche. Danke.



PN Fach wg. Überfüllung abgeschaltet. Bitte schreib mir eine Email.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## duc-mo (20. April 2013)

Ja was denn nun??? 

Das silber rote sieht von den Proportionen extrem hä... "unschön" aus.


----------



## Paramedicus (20. April 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Nicht ganz! das 1er ist ein S, das 2er ein M und das 3er ein XL.
> Einen L'er Rahmen kannst du hier sehen (mit 650B LRS allerdings, dadurch wirkts wieder kleiner...) -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1338577?in=user



So ist es richtig.


----------



## Pintie (20. April 2013)

bin mir relativ sicher das das 3er ein XXL ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (20. April 2013)

Inzwischen sind ausnahmslos alle Bikes in allen Größen weg. "Mein" ICB2 in Größe L war ja sowieso direkt schon am 1. Tag ausverkauft. Und man will ja auch vorher mal probesitzen ob man M oder L braucht....

Kann man vllt eine Warteliste einrichten? Von wegen Vorkasse bestellt und nicht bezahlt, oder Rückläufer Fernabsatzgesetz?

Ist etwas zu einem Midseason Modell o.ä. vom ICB2 geplant? Vielleicht mit 2014er Dämpfer und Gabel?

Sonst kaufe ich mir dieses Jahr lieber einen Tourer in der 120-150mm Klasse und hofffe auf nächstes Jahr...

Schon schade, da macht man so ein Projekt und dann kriegen die Teilnehmer kein Bike ab. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Gosch (20. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind ausnahmslos alle Bikes in allen Größen weg. "Mein" ICB2 in Größe L war ja sowieso direkt schon am 1. Tag ausverkauft. Und man will ja auch vorher mal probesitzen ob man M oder L braucht....
> 
> Kann man vllt eine Warteliste einrichten? Von wegen Vorkasse bestellt und nicht bezahlt, oder Rückläufer Fernabsatzgesetz?
> 
> ...



nope - sind nur vorübergehend nicht bestallbar bis alle Specs entgültig geklärt sind. siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10512036&postcount=1796


----------



## Apnea (20. April 2013)

Wenn es das gleiche ist, wie das was Stefan hier gepostet hat, sollte das 3er doch ein XL sein, oder #Merlin7  ?


----------



## Pintie (20. April 2013)

ja hast recht... hatte noch im kof das das XXL war.

Aber stimmt schon auf stefans Bildern (die ja wohl die gleichen bikes wie im Shop sind)
ist das ICB 3 ist ein XL . (mit 60er vorbau) das icb 2 ist M das icb 1 ist S


----------



## foreigner (20. April 2013)

Bei der Lyrik stand mal was von DH und Lock Out. Gibt´s so eh nicht. Also gehe ich mal stark von RC2 DH aus. Alles andere wäre in dem Fall auch wirklich nicht tollerierbar.


----------



## Pintie (20. April 2013)

da sabbert einer ein paar Buchstaben und schon entstehen wieder jede menge Gerüchte...

Lockout ist völliger Quatsch. Gabel ist schon immer RC2DH gewesen. 170mm fertig. aus.

bevor hier jetzt schon wieder Verschwörungen entstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (20. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bei der Lyrik stand mal was von DH und Lock Out. Gibt´s so eh nicht. Also gehe ich mal stark von RC2 DH aus. Alles andere wäre in dem Fall auch wirklich nicht tollerierbar.



Absolut. Es war eindeutig die RC2DH abgemacht. Aber ich fahre dieses Jahr sicher eh All-Mountain-Tour.


----------



## Paramedicus (21. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> da sabbert einer ein paar Buchstaben und schon entstehen wieder jede menge Gerüchte...
> 
> Lockout ist völliger Quatsch. Gabel ist schon immer RC2DH gewesen. 170mm fertig. aus.
> 
> bevor hier jetzt schon wieder Verschwörungen entstehen.




Ja, sorry. Ich hatte "Lock Out" gelesen bei XXL.
Und da über sämtliche Teile da diskutiert wurde, weil falsch, nur über die Gabel nicht, ging ich davon aus das wenigstens das seine Richtigkeit hat.


----------



## vscope (21. April 2013)

Ein Fahrbericht wäre mal fein um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen ;-)


----------



## f4lkon (21. April 2013)

Ohja das würde mich auch freuen! Vllt kann der Stefan falls er mal paar freie Minuten und Lust hat etwas schreiben. Mich würde auch mal interessieren wie dir die Durolux gefällt? Du hast die ja erstmal unter Öl gesetzt. Wie ist der Dämpfer? Ich wollte gerne auf den Swinger gehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2013)

Ja vielleicht können ja mal die schreiben, die damit schon Rennen gefahren sind...und damit meine ich net den Max.
Haben ja schon mehr eines bekommen.

G.


----------



## vscope (21. April 2013)

fährt der max eigentlich noch den prototypen?


----------



## foreigner (21. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> da sabbert einer ein paar Buchstaben und schon entstehen wieder jede menge Gerüchte...
> 
> Lockout ist völliger Quatsch. Gabel ist schon immer RC2DH gewesen. 170mm fertig. aus.
> 
> bevor hier jetzt schon wieder Verschwörungen entstehen.



Letzten Montag und Dienstag stand da definitiv was von Lock Out. Ich meine "RC2 DH, Lock Out". Also, eigentlich unmöglich. War halt ein weiterer Fehler, der einfach da war.

Testbericht würde mich auch mal interressieren.


----------



## Rick7 (22. April 2013)

na da kommt doch bestimmt was in den bike Bravos. Deutscher Hersteller und dann noch mit der geballten Kompetenz des Internet Kollektiv brains. Bin auch gespannt 

ach ja und n aussagekräftiger Test wäre auch gut^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. April 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> na da kommt doch bestimmt was in den bike Bravos. Deutscher Hersteller und dann noch mit der geballten Kompetenz des Internet Kollektiv brains. Bin auch gespannt
> 
> ach ja und n aussagekräftiger Test wäre auch gut^^



Ihr wisst schon alle das zwischen der DH Variante und der Lockout-Variante fast kein Unterschied mehr besteht (im Gegensatz zu früher)?

Gleicher Kolben,
Gleiche Ports, 
Gleiche Abstimmung.

Nur die Anströmung ist hal ohne Lockout-Baugruppe ein Mü besser.

Wer es auf dem Trail rausfühlt kriegt einen Keks von mir.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)

dann fordere ich schon mal einen Keks  
(solange es kein blindtest wird )

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn von Lock out bei einer Gabel nur nicht.
vor allem bei einer 170mm Gabel...

Absenkung ja... aber Lockout?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (22. April 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> na da kommt doch bestimmt was in den bike Bravos. Deutscher Hersteller und dann noch mit der geballten Kompetenz des Internet Kollektiv brains. Bin auch gespannt
> 
> ach ja und n aussagekräftiger Test wäre auch gut^^



Mal schauen, ob es das Fanes in der Freeride schlägt... die 2013. bikes müssten jetzt ja bald wieder unter den Hammer kommen! :-D


----------



## nino85 (22. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob es das Fanes in der Freeride schlägt... die 2013. bikes müssten jetzt ja bald wieder unter den Hammer kommen! :-D



Superenduros waren ja in der aktuellen schon drin - allerdings ohne Fanes. Gewonnen hat u.a. das Wicked Pro.

Ein Bravo-Vergleich Fanes-ICB-Tyee wäre sicher interessant 
Damit wären dann die derzeitigen IBC-Lieblings-Enduros mal alle dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn von Lock out bei einer Gabel nur nicht.
> vor allem bei einer 170mm Gabel...
> 
> ?



Na damit die Dummfasler in einem Laden dem Kunden das Rad durch noch mehr dummfaseln andrehen können.

G.


----------



## nino85 (22. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na damit die Dummfasler in einem Laden dem Kunden das Rad durch noch mehr dummfaseln andrehen können.
> 
> G.



Gibt es denn in der 2500-Euro-Klasse noch so viele Leute die den Dummfaslern alles abkaufen / Leute die nicht wissen, was sie wollen?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn in der 2500-Euro-Klasse noch so viele Leute die den Dummfaslern alles abkaufen / Leute die nicht wissen, was sie wollen?



Mit Preisen hat das ansich nichts zu tun, das zieht sich auch bis nach 5000Euro nach oben.
Und jetzt wo seit letztem Jahr Enduro das Schlagwort ist, Gesellen sich in der Kategorie Lyrik auch immer mehr dazu

G.


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ein Bravo-Vergleich Fanes-ICB-Tyee wäre sicher interessant
> Damit wären dann die derzeitigen IBC-Lieblings-Enduros mal alle dabei



Da kann man schon einiges draus ableiten (links sind mit google translator):

ICB: Link
Fanes: Link
Tyee: Link
Wicked 170: Link
ION16: Link
Strive: Link
Liteville: Link


----------



## fabi.e (22. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Angabe über die Sattelrohrlänge vom XL Rahmen? Ist das die Rahmenhöhe, also 500mm?
> Ist diese bei Bedarf noch kürzbar?
> 
> Wie hoch liegt das Tretlager?



Kann jemand etwas zu der Tretlagerhöhe sagen? 
Mir erschließt sich nicht, wie ich von dem "Tretlager-Offset" auf die Höhe komme? 
Was genau meint der Offset ?


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2013)

Aussenradius des Reifens plus Tretlageroffset ergibt Tretlagerhöhe.
Das Offset ist der Wert zur Verbindung der Radachsen.


----------



## fabi.e (22. April 2013)

So, wie berechnet sich denn der Außenradius von einem Reifen mit ETRTO 559?
559 stellen ja den Durchmesser der Felge dar.
Durchmesser/2 + die Höhe des Reifens + Offset = Tretlagerhöhe?

Ist das korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> dann fordere ich schon mal einen Keks
> (solange es kein blindtest wird )
> 
> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn von Lock out bei einer Gabel nur nicht.
> ...



Blindtest.
2 Gabeln in identischer Abstimmung im Berg-Ab-Test, Druckstufe darf nicht begriffelt werden 

Falls du den Keks trotzdem verdienst - Adresse bitte per Email senden, ich back dir welche 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Ist das korrekt?



Ja. das ist aber alles theoretische korinthenkackerei, weil dies ein statischer wert ist. und eben abhängig vom Luftdruck, Felgenbreite, Sag der Federelemente ist sobald jemand draufsitzt.


----------



## Rick7 (22. April 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon alle das zwischen der DH Variante und der Lockout-Variante fast kein Unterschied mehr besteht (im Gegensatz zu früher)?
> 
> Gleicher Kolben,
> Gleiche Ports,
> ...



Ich versteh jetzt den Zusammenhang zu meinem post nicht ganz, aber gut  Ich meinte das komplette Rad/Rahmen


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn von Lock out bei einer Gabel nur nicht.
> vor allem bei einer 170mm Gabel...
> 
> Absenkung ja... aber Lockout?



Hab aktuell kein Lockout und auch keine Absenkung und vermiss es auch nicht ... aber wenns keine anderen Nachteile mit sich bringt, würd ich das schon nehmen . Im Wiegetritt bergauf ist es schön wenn das Fahrwerk vollkommen hart ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab aktuell kein Lockout und auch keine Absenkung und vermiss es auch nicht ... aber wenns keine anderen Nachteile mit sich bringt, würd ich das schon nehmen . Im Wiegetritt bergauf ist es schön wenn das Fahrwerk vollkommen hart ist.



Im Gegenzug hat man aber im Sitzen und stehen bergauf nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, bzw es bockt eher vorne...wenn dann Gleich ne Absenkung. Aber bei deiner Kraft merkst du den Unterschied eh net, egal was du machst 

G.


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)

- damits vollkommen hart wird gibts Pillen
- Jörg trifft den punkt... Was bringt mir lockout wenn der Lenkwinkel sich nicht ändert? 
-> Absenkung ok - das bringt vor allem wegen der Geometrie Änderung wirklich was. 
- Wenn es bergauf wippt sollte man an der Abstimmung arbeiten.
- Noch schlimmer finde ich Dämpfer lockout. Solange man Straßen fährt ja gut - aber im Gelände habe ich gerne das mehr an Traktion durch die Federung. 

->>> Lockout ist was für Hipster oder Leute die zu wenig Trainiert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2013)

es gibt auch Anstiege auf Teer  Außerdem hat man ja immer die Entscheidung das Lockout nicht zu benutzen ... im richtigen Gelände wird man das auch sicher nicht benutzen.

Lockout und Lenkwinkel haben zuerst mal nix miteinander zu tun.

Bin halt ein SSp HT gewohnt das ich vollkommen hart machen kann. Da kann man halt im Wiegetritt ganz anders treten als auf der Gummikuh 

und so nebenbei ... der Jörg ist nicht grad ein bergaufexperte


----------



## robertg202 (22. April 2013)

Schlimm ist es mit vorne lock-out und hinten 200mm Federweg - hatte ich mal - das fühlt sich ganz übel an, selbst im Wiegetritt. Da ist es mir lieber es geht vorne auch mit. 

Das mit dem Dämpfer-lock-out kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen: ich fahre doch meistens Forststrasse zum Ausgangspunkt meines Trails, und da wäre ein lock-out oder zumindest ein "fast-lock-out" schon angenehm, vor allem wenn man in den Wiegetritt geht. Leider gibt es dazu halt fast keine Dämpfer mehr die das anbieten - nur der Marzocchi TST-R, und der hat dafür andere Probleme. Zum Bergauffahren ist er dafür genial.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> es gibt auch Anstiege auf Teer  Außerdem hat man ja immer die Entscheidung das Lockout nicht zu benutzen ... im richtigen Gelände wird man das auch sicher nicht benutzen.
> 
> Lockout und Lenkwinkel haben zuerst mal nix miteinander zu tun.
> 
> ...



Als kraftloeser Nichtbergaufexperte kann ich das ja dann doppelt so gut beurteilen

Ne, oke geb dir vollkommen recht. Hab das jetzt nur aus meiner Sichtweise und meinen Fahrgewohnheiten interpretiert. Bei Teer und Forstraßen wenns net zu steil zugeht und man mit Druck fährt (was ich ja net so mache  ) ist ein Lockout auf jedenfall von Vorteil

G.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> es gibt auch Anstiege auf Teer



Ja, neben denen, die Spaß machen.


----------



## fabi.e (22. April 2013)

Für Bunnyhops ist ein Lockout hinten auch sehr von Vorteil!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, neben denen, die Spaß machen.



Es gibt keine Anstiege die Spaß machen.
Wie fährst du da zum Beispiel zum 601 hoch...außer mit dem Auto

G.


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Für *Bunny*hops ist ein Lockout hinten auch sehr von Vorteil!



oder ein Trial bike... 

also sowas:




mir fällt da jetzt noch was zum lockout hinten ein - aber das verkneife ich mir


Trotzdem ich finde eine schnell einstellbare Druckstufe sinnvoller am Dämpfer. Wenn man das definiert mit Clicks machen kann perfekt.

An der Gabel TA oder nix.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

Mit Abstand am besten war die Versenkung der Sherman, da hatte man im Handundrehen von beidem was

G.


----------



## kopis (22. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kurze Info:
> Wenn der Zoll mitspielt, dann sollen die R'nC Rahmen Ende nächster Woche fertig kommisioniert und Versandbereit sein. Muss noch mal checken, ob unter umständen Samstags schon was raus gehen kann.
> ...




Hi Stefan,

sind die RnC schon in der Luft bzw. in D gelandet

grüße kopis


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mal etwas zur Fahrtauglichkeit des Rades von dem Fahrer in Minute 4:40 zu hören...wäre echt net die Wartezeit zu überbrücken

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27757?qc=sd

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit Abstand am besten war die Versenkung der Sherman, da hatte man im Handundrehen von beidem was
> 
> G.



Ich fand das MZ ETA ganz ähnlich. Unten straffer Restfederweg, oben halt Federgabel...



kopis schrieb:


> ...
> grüße kopis



Email erhalten, hoffe heute Abend Zeit zu haben...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> sind die RnC schon in der Luft bzw. in D gelandet
> 
> grüße kopis



Hi kopis,

sorry, hatte heute tausend Sachen um die Ohren... werde gleich mal den Status abfragen. Spätestens morgen gibts News!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich fand das MZ ETA ganz ähnlich. Unten straffer Restfederweg, oben halt Federgabel...



Eta war halt Luft...bähhh...mag lieber Feder die man anlangen kann

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eta war halt Luft...bähhh...mag lieber Feder die man anlangen kann
> 
> G.



Ich will jetzt keine Korinthen kacken - aber meine Z1 Light war definitiv Stahlfeder plus Luftkammer (30 PSi bei mir) und ETA...
ETA hat auch komplett ohne Luft funktioniert.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt keine Korinthen kacken - aber meine Z1 Light war definitiv Stahlfeder plus Luftkammer (30 PSi bei mir) und ETA...
> ETA hat auch komplett ohne Luft funktioniert.



Ahhhh, dann nehm ich das zurück. Hab das Eta irgendwie als reine Luftgabel in Erinnerung. Dann war das wohl Ata?

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhhh, dann nehm ich das zurück. Hab das Eta irgendwie als reine Luftgabel in Erinnerung. Dann war das wohl Ata?
> 
> G.



Ich glaube, finde das auch immer verwirrend. ATA ist wie U-Turn, ETA die Zwei-Positionen Geschichte.


----------



## scottfreakx (22. April 2013)

bei ata gabs aber nur 40mm und die warn zum kurbeln


----------



## kopis (22. April 2013)

Email erhalten, hoffe heute Abend Zeit zu haben...[/QUOTE]


cool...bin gespannt


----------



## vscope (22. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal etwas zur Fahrtauglichkeit des Rades von dem Fahrer in Minute 4:40 zu hören...wäre echt net die Wartezeit zu überbrücken
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27757?qc=sd
> 
> G.



stimmt das hat ja sogar icb 02 ausstattung. lyrik, monarch+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (22. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Email erhalten, hoffe heute Abend Zeit zu haben...



cool...bin gespannt


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

412 bitte melden!!!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. April 2013)

Kurzes Update,

habe eben noch die Bestätigung bekommen, dass die Rahmen unterwegs sind. Habe aber noch keine Tracking-Nr. und/oder Infos wie es mit dem Zoll ausschaut... der genaue Status ist aber angefragt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

Also wenn du heute Abend noch Zeit für meinen primären Farbwunsch findest wär ich dir auch sehr verbunden


----------



## vscope (22. April 2013)

Hahaha... hoffentlich kommen die rnc mit passendem hinterbau 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=630706


----------



## Rick7 (22. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, finde das auch immer verwirrend. ATA ist wie U-Turn, ETA die Zwei-Positionen Geschichte.



ata = air travel adjust
zum schrauben... und eher ne Geoanpassung. Luftsystem. Das war auch das Problem, ein verbauter O-Ring war ab Serie zu schwach dimensioniert, deshalb haben sich die Gabeln immer von selbst abgesenkt.


eta = extension travel adjustment
Eta hat eigentlich keine 2 Positionen, sondern sperrt einfach die Zugstufe ab und bleibt so unten, und ist deshalb auch sehr straff. Funzt aber mit Öl.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

das augenblickliche Switch TA funzt perfekt und hat auch in abgesenktem Zustand (ohne lästiges rumschrauben oder so) butterähnliche Konsistenz^^

Gruß Rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (22. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Hahaha... hoffentlich kommen die rnc mit passendem hinterbau
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=630706




Du bist heute aber besonders fies  Der arme Junge. Hilf ihm lieber und gib ihm ein paar Tipps. Z.B. diesen mit jedem Hinterbau kompatiblen Motor


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Hahaha... hoffentlich kommen die rnc mit passendem hinterbau
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=630706




hahaha.. toller Briefbeschwerer  Leute gibts...


----------



## Hardraider (22. April 2013)

Zum Glück waren wir schon immer wahre Experten und uns würde sowas nicht passieren *puuh*


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)

also sowas hätte ich nicht geschafft....


----------



## Kharne (22. April 2013)

Man sollte meinen, dass man sich erstmal einliest wenn man totaler Noob ist, aber das ist wohl 
zu viel verlangt, lieber mit den immer gleichen Fragen (Die 2 Threads weiter unten schon beantwortet 
wurden) nerven oder nen Thread aufmachen wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen ersoffen ist...


----------



## Sun_dancer (22. April 2013)

Hardraider schrieb:


> Zum Glück waren wir schon immer wahre Experten und uns würde sowas nicht passieren *puuh*


----------



## zoomer (22. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oder ein *Trail* bike...
> 
> also sowas:



Das ist ein *Trial* bike
(a<>i)

Wiki : Trial_(Sport)

Wiki Trail


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)

ja ist mir klar... war beim tippen abgelenkt


----------



## zoomer (22. April 2013)




----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> cool...bin gespannt



Bitte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (23. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bitte:



....sind endgeil    mein Dank auf ewig 
(die für die Kettenstrebe hast du auch noch auf dem Schirm?)


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> ....sind endgeil    mein Dank auf ewig
> (die für die Kettenstrebe hast du auch noch auf dem Schirm?)



Gern!
Bei den Kettenstreben hat sich ja nichts geändert, oder? Soll ich bestellen?
(Rhetorische Frage... )


----------



## kopis (23. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Gern!
> Bei den Kettenstreben hat sich ja nichts geändert, oder? Soll ich bestellen?
> (Rhetorische Frage... )



....ne hat sich nix geändert! Sind gekauft...aber sowas von


----------



## kopis (23. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bitte:



Hi Hasifisch,

hab noch etwas geträumt kannst du noch eine Version machen, in der die Rakete und das ICB Logo größer/länger ist?
Der Druckstrebenkleber wäre auch interessant statt ICB Logo mit einer kleinen Trailrakete versehen zu werden...geht das mal?

Grüße kopis


----------



## vx2200 (23. April 2013)

Die sind mal richtig gut geworden!

Würd ich tatsächlich auch bestellen wollen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

ich nehm auch nen Satz, die Modifikationen für die persönliche Note und sonstige Extras schick ich dir noch per Mail, irgendwie funzt der Webmailer von gmx grad nicht


----------



## Touby (23. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wegen der R'nC Dämpfer:
> Der Nuts schreibt alsbald alle Leute von der Liste an, damit wir die richtigen Namen für unseren Webshop haben (die verknüpfen das dann mit der Rahmenbestellung und ihr bekommt gleich die passende Rechung).
> ...




Servus zusammen,
habe ne weile nix mitbekommen,würde nur gerne wissen auf welcher liste ich stehen muss,das ich nen Dämpfer für meine RNC mitbestellen kann bzw,. angeschrieben werde?

Danke schonmal


----------



## kopis (23. April 2013)

schreib nuts an...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> habe ne weile nix mitbekommen,würde nur gerne wissen auf welcher liste ich stehen muss,das ich nen Dämpfer für meine RNC mitbestellen kann bzw,. angeschrieben werde?
> 
> Danke schonmal



Ich hab eine PN von Nuts mit nem Link bekommen. Da sollte man das eintragen.
Habs dir mal weiter geleitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touby (23. April 2013)

Das hätt ich jetz voll verpennt!!

Super,Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

Neuigkeiten in Sachen RnC Decals:

  @benzinkanister: deine gehen heute auf dei Reise, sollten eigentlich morgen bei dir sein. Viele Spaß damit!

@all:

Das Material ist perfekt, ich bin richtig glücklich! Ich habe jetzt eine Referenz, weil ich gerade eben mein Hardtail beklebt habe. Die Folie ist genau so dick und so flexibel, das man sie hervorragend verkleben kann und sie aber definitiv auch Schutzwirkung hat.
Das Aufkleben geht gut, wenn ihr es folgendermaßen macht:
- Fläche gut und großzügig reinigen, auch umliegende Teile sollten sauber sein, falls ihr mit der Klebefläche mal irgendwo antitscht,
- zum Schluss unbedingt mit einen reinen Lappen oder einem Papiertuch und etwas Isopropanol (paar Cent in jeder Apotheke) reinigen. Keine anderes Mittel wegen Rückständen!
- etwas Wasser aufsprühen - ganz wichtig: keine Spüli verwenden, die enthalten heutzutage alle Zusätze, die als Rückstand bleiben und die Haftung einschränken. Das Wasser muss nicht flächendeckend drauf.
- Aufkleber in seiner Mittelachse vorsichtig auf den Wasserfilm auflegen, ausrichten und dann mit Druck entlang der Mittelachse anpressen. Dann von der Mittelachse aus vorsichtig weg immer weiter andrücken, am besten dabei einen Lappen nutzen,
- jetzt noch am besten mit einem Fön oder einer Heißluftpistole (diese max. mittlere Hitze) zumindest die Kanten erwärmen und fest andrücken. Die Decals haben einen Kleber, der ca. 24-48 Stunden zum richtigen Anziehen braucht. mit dem Erhitzen wird das stark beschleunigt und fest. Die Folie ist so flexibel, das sie sich erhitzt sogar nahtlos um Schweißnähte legt!

Das ganze Set aus Unterrohr, zweimal Kettenstrebe und Oberrohr leigt inkl. Versand bei ca. 30-35 EUR, ich muss das heute noch mal ausrechnen. Ihr könnt etwas personalisieren, zum Beispiel natürlich den Namen auf dem Oberrohr ändern etc. Auch ganz andere Gestaltung (nur Aufdruck, nicht die Form) ist möglich, aber das natürlich gegen Aufpreis... 
Es gibt auch andere Oberflächen-Optiken wie Schlangenhaut und Leder, da melde ich mich später, was das kostet.

Wer also bestellen will, bitte eine ausführliche Email an garrit ätt fokus-fotostudio punkt de mit Wünschen und kompletter Rechnungsadresse. Die Aufkleber kommen dann mit Rechnung.

Wir müssen leider mit bis zu 14 Tagen Lieferzeit rechnen. Die Teile werden separat gefertigt und laufen neben Großproduktionen.


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

got it...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

Ui,  na da bin ich ja gespannt ob ich auch was im Briefkasten hab. *freu*


----------



## RobG301 (23. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> got it...



Nice!

Auf dem Tshirt sieht die vordere Dämpferaufnahme aber filigraner aus als am Bike selbst!

Muss sagen umso mehr Bilder ich vom Carver ICB Rahmen sehe umso mehr erinnert mich das ans Nicolai Ion 16!


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

nur blöd das das Shirt ohne Dämpfer geliefert wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (23. April 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Muss sagen umso mehr Bilder ich vom Carver ICB Rahmen sehe umso mehr erinnert mich das ans Nicolai Ion 16!


stimmt eigentlich!


----------



## Flow1 (23. April 2013)

Hallo,

ab wann soll der XXL Shop denn wieder on sein bzw. wann stehen die specs., damit der Shop wieder on geht???  Ich würde sehr gerne ein 01er ordern (L), das 02er in L ist ja wohl weg, und das obwohl es noch Rahmen des 02er in L gibt!

...Am liebsten wäre mir persönlich der 01er Rahmen mit der 02er Ausstattung... @Carver: Könnt ihr das Kunsstück für mich vollbringen?

DD

Gruß
Flo


----------



## crossboss (23. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich bin eh der Meinung das man Lockout nicht wirklich braucht. Ich hab aktuell 180/190mm und vermisse keinen Lockout und im Gelände ist es eh eher hinderlich, evtl auf Teer, aber dort hilft auch nen runder Tritt ;-)




Seh ich auch so , meine Lyrik DH  wippt selbst im Wiegetriett wenig bis garnicht. Nicht schlecht für ne Endurogabel So solls doch sein


----------



## crossboss (23. April 2013)

Danke Jungsgot it!


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Auf dem Tshirt sieht die vordere Dämpferaufnahme aber filigraner aus als am Bike selbst!
> 
> Muss sagen umso mehr Bilder ich vom Carver ICB Rahmen sehe umso mehr erinnert mich das ans Nicolai Ion 16!


 
Also quasi dann: " Ich bin Kalle Nicolai "


----------



## fabi.e (23. April 2013)

Moin, ich habe gestern noch folgende Info erhalten, auf die Frage, wie es jetzt genau mit der Vorkassenzahlung aussieht:



> [FONT="]
> [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#1f497d][FONT="]....
> [/FONT]
> [FONT="]leider ist der Rahmen noch nicht lieferbar, die Lieferung wird voraussichtlich im Juli[/FONT][/COLOR]
> ...



Die Meldung von Stefan über die Lieferung, wo noch eine Trackinnummer fehlte, bezog sich nur auf die RnC Rahmen, oder? 
Sind die Standardrahmen auch erst im Juli zu erwarten? Bei dem ganzen Durcheinander habe ich etwas den Überblick verloren, sorrry


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also quasi dann: " Ich bin Kalle Nicolai "


Nö ich kann ja Süd Deutsch


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oder ein Trial bike...
> 
> also sowas:


 
Hübscher ...,mh, sagen wir mal Streifenpulli.


----------



## ride_science (23. April 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich verpasst wann die Serienbikes im Onlineshop wieder verfügbar sind (die Restgrössen / Exemplare die noch da sind)...gibt es da schon eine Aussage von Carver / Fahrrad XXL?


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

nein. gibt es nicht. Glaube diese Woche eher nicht mehr.
vielleicht nächste.

Ich denke das diesmal erst wirklich alle details geklärt werden bevor was eingestellt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (23. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hübscher ...,mh, sagen wir mal Streifenpulli.



Nur die Farben sind nicht so knackig 
 @ride_science: Die wollen erstmal klären welche Komponenten die auch wirklich bekommen können und erst dann die finalen Specs online stellen.


----------



## kandyman (23. April 2013)

Hoffe dass sie es nicht schaffen doch eine Durolux RC2 ins ICB01 zu tun, sonst muss ich mir doch eins kaufen...


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

das RC2 Thema ist soweit ich das gesagt bekommen habe durch.


----------



## ride_science (23. April 2013)

Danke  @Merlin7 und @f4lkon.

Ich schätze mal man muss dann wieder schnell sein um noch ein M zu ergattern...Deshalb gleich jetzt meine Frage in die Runde: Gibt es jemanden zu dem ich mein Rad (falls ich denn eines abkriege) schicken lassen kann und der Verbindungen nach Graz / Österreich hat? Ich glaube als es rausgekommen ist, dass nicht ins Ausland verschickt wird haben einige User Salzburg bzw. Graz als Möglichkeit für eine persönliche Lieferung genannt.

Danke!


----------



## f4lkon (23. April 2013)

@kandyman: Ja das RC2 Thema ist leider durch. Ich warte noch auf die Ankündigung bzgl. des Goodies dafür. Falls es nichts adäquates gibt oder die Info erst spät im Mai kommt werde ich aber auch stornieren.


----------



## kandyman (23. April 2013)

Eine RC2-Dämpferkartusche wäre ein super Goodie!


----------



## nino85 (23. April 2013)

Ist hier eigentlich noch einer der Photoshop-Götter unterwegs der mir vielleicht folgendes machen könnte:

XL-Rahmen in ICB2-Blau einfärben und den Monarch plus in den Rahmen packen (oder am besten den Vivid Air?  ) Meine Vorstellungskraft ist einfach ziemlich begrenzt... und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass der Rahmen in Blau und mit Piggyback-Dämpfer nicht so riesig aussieht (kräftige Farbe + größeren Dämpfer um das Rahmendreieck vom Hauptrahmen optisch zu verkleinern - in Grau mit vip'r sieht das einfach schlimm aus).

Wenn das mit dem Vivid Air nicht möglich sein sollte: Hat jemand den Monarch plus und kann mir mal folgende Abmessungen schicken:

- Durchmesser Kolbenstange
- Durchmesser Air-Can
- Maximale Breite (Air-Can + Piggyback)

Die Vivid Air-Abmessungen habe ich - so könnte ich mir das dann mit der Hand am Arm einzeichnen... = )


----------



## f4lkon (23. April 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Muss sagen umso mehr Bilder ich vom Carver ICB Rahmen sehe umso mehr erinnert mich das ans Nicolai Ion 16!



Bin mal nacher auf die Werte gespannt. Hier gibts die vom Ion 16. Der Typ geht mir zwar mit seinem "ach die Deutschen und ihre FSR-Systeme" auf die Eier aber ich denke die Werte stimmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Nice!
> 
> Auf dem Tshirt sieht die vordere Dämpferaufnahme aber filigraner aus als am Bike selbst!
> 
> Muss sagen umso mehr Bilder ich vom Carver ICB Rahmen sehe umso mehr erinnert mich das ans Nicolai Ion 16!



Muahaha. Als das Ion 16 das erste Mal in den News auftauchte ( ich glaub bei der Eurobike) habe ich gewagt das in dem Thread zu äußern. Da war was los bei den Nicolai-Fans 

Mein Shirt war auch in der Post.  ich grübel nur noch ob ich es wirklich trage oder ob ich es einrahme und an die Wand hänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mein Shirt war auch in der Post.  ich grübel nur noch ob ich es wirklich trage oder ob ich es einrahme und an die Wand hänge.



Da kann ich heute also noch auf ein Päckchen hoffen 

Ja der Kommentar war natürlich schon krass in einem Nicolairadthread 

G.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich noch einer der Photoshop-Götter unterwegs der mir vielleicht folgendes machen könnte:
> 
> XL-Rahmen in ICB2-Blau einfärben und den Monarch plus in den Rahmen packen (oder am besten den Vivid Air?  ) Meine Vorstellungskraft ist einfach ziemlich begrenzt... und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass der Rahmen in Blau und mit Piggyback-Dämpfer nicht so riesig aussieht (kräftige Farbe + größeren Dämpfer um das Rahmendreieck vom Hauptrahmen optisch zu verkleinern - in Grau mit vip'r sieht das einfach schlimm aus).


Ich bin ja kurz den Frame von Stefan probegerollt und hätte fast drauf gewettet, dass sein L-Frame (in raw) rein optisch ein M-Rahmen ist. Das ganze sah weitaus kompakter aus als gedacht bzw als auf dem Bild gesehen, deswegen bin ich mittlerweile auch frohen Mutes was meinen Rahmen angeht...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da kann ich heute also noch auf ein Päckchen hoffen
> 
> Ja der Kommentar war natürlich schon krass in einem Nicolairadthread
> 
> G.



Bin halt professioneller Fettnäpfchentreter mit Hang zum Gefahrensucher 

Hätte ich so ne Nummer bei der anderen Sekte gebracht...
Eieiei


----------



## f4lkon (23. April 2013)

Logo, je teurer der Rahmen desto größer der flame!^^


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Logo, je teurer der Rahmen desto größer der flame!^^



Kann ich nicht bestätigen...ich hab einen der teuersten Nicolairahmen und hab garnichts gegen solche Vergleiche

G.


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin halt professioneller Fettnäpfchentreter mit Hang zum Gefahrensucher
> 
> Hätte ich so ne Nummer bei der anderen Sekte gebracht...
> Eieiei



hehe.... 

an welche denkst du da so? LV?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

Welche denn sonst?


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

ja die Jungs mögen Kritik nicht so  
Da werden dann auch gerne Naturgesetzte neu kalibriert 

ISt wie wenn man man versucht einem Apple fanboy zu erklären das Apple auch nicht alles perfekt kann...
Sollte man einfach lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Da werden dann auch gerne Naturgesetzte neu kalibriert






Juhu, hab auch mein T-Shirt und einen ganzen packen Aufkleber

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das die T-Shirt Aktion an mir vorbei gegangen ist...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhu, hab auch mein T-Shirt und einen ganzen packen Aufkleber
> 
> G.



Bei mir waren nur zwei Aufkleber dabei.

 @Hasifisch:
Die Shirts gingen an die Topspammer äh Entwickler im Thread. Ich glaub TopTen oder so? Evtl. Bist du da knapp raus gefallen


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

Hm Aufkleber hab ich keine bekommen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

Hmm, scheint nach Platzierung zu gehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei mir waren nur zwei Aufkleber dabei.



Ja, oke...hmmmh...mein Antwort eben war ein wenig überschwänglich. Bei mir waren auch 2 dabei 

G.


----------



## open-air (23. April 2013)




----------



## kopis (23. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Kurzes Update,
> 
> habe eben noch die Bestätigung bekommen, dass die Rahmen unterwegs sind. Habe aber noch keine Tracking-Nr. und/oder Infos wie es mit dem Zoll ausschaut... der genaue Status ist aber angefragt.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

gibts schon Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (24. April 2013)

Was für Aufkleber waren denn dabei?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

Bei mir wars ein IBC-Aufkleber und einmal "Pokal oder Spital"


----------



## foreigner (24. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Bin mal nacher auf die Werte gespannt. Hier gibts die vom Ion 16. Der Typ geht mir zwar mit seinem "ach die Deutschen und ihre FSR-Systeme" auf die Eier aber ich denke die Werte stimmen.


 
Und seine eigentlich falschen Interpretationen der Bremsantisquat-Grafen. Der ist zu Zahlenverliebt und meint immer 100% wären auch hier perfekt. In der Praxis sind aber 60-70% ideal, durch die Radlastverschiebung. Von der hat der Typ anscheinend noch nie was gehört.


----------



## foreigner (24. April 2013)

Und auch von mir:
Vielen Dank für´s T- Shirt !


----------



## Paramedicus (24. April 2013)

Ebenso. Wand oder anziehn?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. April 2013)

*Bis 1.01.2013 â Vorbereitung der MarkteinfÃ¼hrung. Damit das Rad in Serie hergestellt werden kann, ist noch einiges zu tun â wir zeigen, was genau.*

Nachden ja nun in der KW16/2013 die ersten Serienrahmen zusammengeschweiÃt wurden und dann als RnC per Flieger nach Deutschland kommen (sollen), wÃ¤re es doch schÃ¶n, Ã¼ber den weiteren Ablauf informiert zu werden.


Waren die RnC nur ein Probelauf oder werden/sind die anderen Rahmen auch schon gefertigt?
Wird schon eloxiert?
Wird im gleichen Werk auch geschraubt oder macht das ein anderer?
Wie viele RÃ¤der schafft so ein Werk in Taiwan denn am Tag? Gibt es Bilder von dort?

Was ist denn mit dem Ergebnis des Belastungstests?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:

Wie sieht es denn mit den Rechnungen für unsere RnC's aus? Kriegen wir die heute oder morgen?
Ist schon ein Anlieferdatum bei Carver fix, oder gibt es noch keine genaue Info? Die müssten ja langsam beim Zoll sein, oder?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> *Bis 1.01.2013  Vorbereitung der Markteinführung. Damit das Rad in Serie hergestellt werden kann, ist noch einiges zu tun  wir zeigen, was genau.*
> 
> Nachden ja nun in der KW16/2013 die ersten Serienrahmen zusammengeschweißt wurden und dann als RnC per Flieger nach Deutschland kommen (sollen), wäre es doch schön, über den weiteren Ablauf informiert zu werden.
> 
> ...



Zu Deinen Fragen:
- Die anderen Rahmen wurden gleich mit gefertigt und könnten mittlerweile fertig anodisiert sein

- Rahmenbau, Farbe und Montage finden alle in unterschiedlichen Werken statt

- Eine große Rahmenmontage kann weit über tausend Räder am Tag fertigen... muss mal checken, wie es mit der Veröffentlichung von Bildern aussieht

- Wie bereits vor ner Weile geschrieben hat das ICB nicht nur den DIN EN Test bestanden, sondern auch den EFBE Tri-Test Top Performancew MTB
Zuerst wurde der Tri-Test gemacht, danach MIT DEM SELBEN Rahmen noch die abweichenden Prüfungen nach DIN EN. D.h. wir haben quasi eineinhalb Tests ohne Schaden absolviert!!!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_:
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit den Rechnungen für unsere RnC's aus? Kriegen wir die heute oder morgen?
> Ist schon ein Anlieferdatum bei Carver fix, oder gibt es noch keine genaue Info? Die müssten ja langsam beim Zoll sein, oder?



Ich habe die Infos wegen der Dämpfer gestern spät weiter geleitet... komischer Weise haben nicht alle auf der Liste bestellt, es sind also noch Dämpfer über falls einer noch einen dazu bestellen will.

Die R'nC kommen direkt zu unseren Jungs nach St. Augustin... Status update folgt. Eventuell sind die morgen schon da... hängt halt vom Zoll ab... und wer schon mal im Amiland bestellt hat weiß was das für ein fürchterlicher Laden sein kann...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (24. April 2013)

Danke Stefan!


----------



## Pintie (24. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hängt halt vom Zoll ab... und wer schon mal im Amiland bestellt hat weiß was das für ein fürchterlicher Laden sein kann...



oh ja.... gab Zeiten da hab ich mal gefragt ob ich meine Eigene Kaffee Tasse dort bekomme wenn ich Formulare ausfülle.... 

Das eigentlich nervige ist aber das es nicht vorhersehbar ist wie lange es dauert. Hab da Werte zwischen wenigen Stunden nach Ankunft bis zu 4 Wochen gehabt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. April 2013)

Hab eben gehört, dass die Sachen morgen rein kommen könnten, vielleicht sogar heute... is aber noch nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

Dann brauchen wir nur noch die Rechnung! *nervösaufstuhlrumrutsch*


----------



## vscope (24. April 2013)

Wer als erstes sein RNC aufbaut und einen Fahrbericht abliefert bekommt von mir ein Bier!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

Dann bin ich wohl raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. April 2013)

Doofe Frage zum Zeitplan an die Experten - RnC jetzt, Framekits & ICB3 erst später, ICB01 & ICB02 noch später, richtig?


----------



## vx2200 (24. April 2013)

Richtig!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. April 2013)

Danke. Mist.


----------



## fabi.e (24. April 2013)

Und jetzt auf die doofe Frage von Freesoul noch eine Antwort mit grober Zeitschätzung für die jeweiligen Kategorien und ich könnte wieder ruhig schlafen! 
Freue mich schon auf mein ICB03 Framekit !


----------



## warp4 (24. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hab eben gehört, dass die Sachen morgen rein kommen könnten, vielleicht sogar heute... is aber noch nicht bestätigt.




 @Stefan.Stark

Danke, das hört sich schon mal sehr gut an 

Eine Frage: FALLS die R'n'C heute / morgen in St. Augustin eintrudeln und FALLS Carver es schafft, die Rechnungen zeitnah loszuschicken....besteht die Möglichkeit, den Rahmen in St. Augustin abzuholen ??
Spart Ihr Euch einmal Verpacken / Versenden  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mxpanda (24. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Und jetzt auf die doofe Frage von Freesoul noch eine Antwort mit grober Zeitschätzung für die jeweiligen Kategorien und ich könnte wieder ruhig schlafen!
> Freue mich schon auf mein ICB03 Framekit !



Es ist doch schon nach 11 Uhr...wer wird denn da schlafen 

Aber eine grobe Einschätzung wäre schon nicht schlecht. Zwei Freunde von mir warten sehnlichst darauf, ihr Geld gegen je ein ICB 1 zu tauschen...


----------



## Kharne (24. April 2013)

Mxpanda schrieb:


> Es ist doch schon nach 11 Uhr...wer wird denn da schlafen



Studenten?


----------



## fabi.e (24. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Studenten?



Ich bitte euch, ich bin zwar Student, aber berufsbegleitender! Geschlafen wird Nachts! Der Tag wird genutzt!


----------



## f4lkon (24. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Studenten?



Stimmt nicht war heute schon viel früher so um 10 wach 
 @WARP aus welcher Ecke kommst du? Falls du aus der nähe von Köln kommst würde ich dich falls du mit dem Aufbau fertig bist und auch magst, auf ein Bier etc. einladen um mir das gute Stück mal aus der Nähe anzusehen.


----------



## Mxpanda (24. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Studenten?



Immer wird auf uns rumgehackt...

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die ersten RnC Aufbauten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (24. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Hasifisch,
> 
> hab noch etwas geträumt kannst du noch eine Version machen, in der die Rakete und das ICB Logo größer/länger ist?
> Der Druckstrebenkleber wäre auch interessant statt ICB Logo mit einer kleinen Trailrakete versehen zu werden...geht das mal?
> ...



Okay:









Sollte so passen, denke ich...


----------



## kopis (24. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Okay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...du bist mein HELD  

ich schick dir noch meine Anschrift zu wegen Rechnung und Versand


----------



## wallacexiv (24. April 2013)

Hat Jemand nochmal den Link zu der "Mod" des Alufreilaufs mit den Tackerklammern (glaube ich)? Danke.

Edit: Habe es: http://huckingkitty.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=68


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. April 2013)

Kleines Update:

Wegen dem Riva-Vorbereitungsstress werden die Rahmen nach Dresden geliefert... die kommen morgen dort an.
D.h. es läuft ganz normal über den Shop... unser Team ist wegen der Vorbereitungen für Riva und dem Zeitverlust fürs Tagesgeschäft durch das Festival ziemlich gebunden (wir hatten zwischenzeitlich angedacht den Versand aus dem Carver-Team heraus zu organisieren, da war die Ankunftszeit aber noch nicht klar).
Aber der Webshop hat ja bereits die nötigen Strukturen, von daher sollte es keinen Zeitunterschied machen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

Das heißt die Rechnungen kommen dann auch Zeitnah?


----------



## vscope (24. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hat Jemand nochmal den Link zu der "Mod" des Alufreilaufs mit den Tackerklammern (glaube ich)? Danke.
> 
> Edit: Habe es: http://huckingkitty.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=68



Schaut nach ein wenig Arbeit aus


----------



## Paramedicus (24. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> 
> Wegen dem Riva-Vorbereitungsstress werden die Rahmen nach Dresden geliefert... die kommen morgen dort an.
> D.h. es läuft ganz normal über den Shop... unser Team ist wegen der Vorbereitungen für Riva und dem Zeitverlust fürs Tagesgeschäft durch das Festival ziemlich gebunden (wir hatten zwischenzeitlich angedacht den Versand aus dem Carver-Team heraus zu organisieren, da war die Ankunftszeit aber noch nicht klar).
> ...






Soll ich da morgen mit packen helfen?


----------



## doriuscrow (24. April 2013)

Freunde - das geht mir jetzt alles viel zu schnell ...  ... und dann auch noch nach Dresden!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Soll ich da morgen mit packen helfen?



hmmm... da fragste den falschen, vielleicht hätten die ja wirklich Bock drauf. Ich vermute aber mal, dass das für die Kollegen vom Webshop eher mehr Umstände bedeutet...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (24. April 2013)

@ stefan:
Kann ich das auch samstag in dresden abholen??


----------



## Mxpanda (24. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hat Jemand nochmal den Link zu der "Mod" des Alufreilaufs mit den Tackerklammern (glaube ich)? Danke.
> 
> Edit: Habe es: http://huckingkitty.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=68



Wat ne Fummelei


----------



## vscope (24. April 2013)

Wie macht sich eigentlich eine Hammerschmidt mit der ICB Kinematik?
Wäre das vorteilhafter als 24/36?
lg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

Wie sie sich macht kannst du dir höchstens anhand der Linkage-Daten zusammen reimen. Ganz abwegig ist sie abe rnicht, da Stefan sie bei Konstruktion berücksichtigt hat. (Zugführung, Kettenabweiser etc.)
Da wäre es merkwürdig wenn die Kinematik damit nicht klar käme.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. April 2013)

Wirklich "stören" soll sie wohl nur bei VPPs, soviel ich weiß. Allerdings hatte ich sie an einem VPP und fand sie toll...


----------



## vscope (24. April 2013)

Bei chaninreaction gibts die AM momentan für 275...
daher meine idee...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=91706


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (24. April 2013)

Hab grad in dresden angerufen der nette servicemann vom xxl-shop ist auf jeden fall noch nicht informiert!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. April 2013)

Die Rahmen sollen ja auch an den Webshop. 

Der XXL-Laden könnte wohl was anderes sein, oder Stefan?


----------



## doriuscrow (24. April 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hab grad in dresden angerufen der nette servicemann vom xxl-shop ist auf jeden fall noch nicht informiert!


 
Es gibt in Dresden sogar 2 Filialen! Und wie vermutet, wird der Webshop sicher nochmal woanders sein ...


----------



## Kharne (24. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wirklich "stören" soll sie wohl nur bei VPPs, soviel ich weiß. Allerdings hatte ich sie an einem VPP und fand sie toll...



Nope, beim DW Link funzt sie net, wegen dem starken Pedalrückschlag auf dem 
kleinen KB, bei VPP funzt sie wunderbar, z.B. hat Canfield das One spezifisch für 
ne 24er HS ausgelegt


----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Es gibt in Dresden sogar 2 Filialen! Und wie vermutet, wird der Webshop sicher nochmal woanders sein ...



http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/cms/ueber-uns/impressum/

Ich würde auf die Breitscheidstr. tippen.
Die "apollo Bike GmbH" hat zwar eine andere Adesse, aber die gleiche Rufnummer


----------



## Sun_dancer (24. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich habe die Infos wegen der Dämpfer gestern spät weiter geleitet... komischer Weise haben nicht alle auf der Liste bestellt, es sind also noch Dämpfer über falls einer noch einen dazu bestellen will.
> 
> Die R'nC kommen direkt zu unseren Jungs nach St. Augustin... Status update folgt. Eventuell sind die morgen schon da... hängt halt vom Zoll ab... und wer schon mal im Amiland bestellt hat weiß was das für ein fürchterlicher Laden sein kann...
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

welche Liste? 
Ich habe eine R'nC Bestellung und es wurde mal gesagt, dass bei der kommenden Zahlungsaufforderung die Möglichkeit besteht einen Dämpfer zum schmalen (OEM)Kurs hinzu zu ordern.

Ist das doch nicht so? Muss ich den Dämpfer extra irgendwo ordern, damit ich den Bundle-Preis bekomme?

Bitte um Aufklärung.

Danke und Gruß
Yves


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> welche Liste?
> Ich habe eine R'nC Bestellung und es wurde mal gesagt, dass bei der kommenden Zahlungsaufforderung die Möglichkeit besteht einen Dämpfer zum schmalen (OEM)Kurs hinzu zu ordern.
> ...



Es gab vor ein paar Monaten die Aufforderung sich in eine Doodle-Liste einzutragen welchen Dämpfer man haben will. Anhand dieser Liste hat nuts letzte Woche dann PNs verschickt, mit einem Link zu einem Webformular wo man seine Daten eintragen sollte. Die daraus resultierende Liste hat Stefan gestern abgegeben.

Wo du dich jetzt melden musst um einen der erwähnten übrigen Dämpfer zu bekommen weiß ich aber nicht. Vermutlich die Webshop-Abteilung von XXL.


----------



## Sun_dancer (24. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es gab vor ein paar Monaten die Aufforderung sich in eine Doodle-Liste einzutragen welchen Dämpfer man haben will. Anhand dieser Liste hat nuts letzte Woche dann PNs verschickt, mit einem Link zu einem Webformular wo man seine Daten eintragen sollte. Die daraus resultierende Liste hat Stefan gestern abgegeben.
> 
> Wo du dich jetzt melden musst um einen der erwähnten übrigen Dämpfer zu bekommen weiß ich aber nicht. Vermutlich die Webshop-Abteilung von XXL.



Na super...

Was ist denn das für ein verkorkster Ablauf?
Aber passt ja wenigstens zu den letzten Monaten des Projekts 

Ich hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass man diese Angabe bei Zahlungsaufforderung machen kann.

Aber egal wie... @_Stefan.Stark_ + @_nuts_ Ich brauch einen Dämpfer 

Ansonsten muss ich wohl den anderen Stefan (@Lord Helmchen) nach Restbeständen von passenden Dämpfern anbetteln.

Gruß Yves


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

Mit 216er Monarch+ siehts beim Lord wohl auch eher mau aus. 
Die Liste wurde erstellt damit Carver gleich komplette Rechnungen verschicken kann. Blöd dass du da durchs Raster gefallen bist. Aber da wird sich wohl ne Lösung finden lassen, gibt ja noch welche.


----------



## Sun_dancer (24. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mit 216er Monarch+ siehts beim Lord wohl auch eher mau aus.
> Die Liste wurde erstellt damit Carver gleich komplette Rechnungen verschicken kann. Blöd dass du da durchs Raster gefallen bist. Aber da wird sich wohl ne Lösung finden lassen, gibt ja noch welche.



Jo... muss ja nicht zwingend ein Monarch+ sein.
Aber ich warte erstmal ab, ob evtl. von Stefan(Stark) oder nuts eine Reaktion kommt.
Evtl. haben die ja eine Lösung parat.

Ansonsten wirds vielleicht auch ein Vivid Air oder CCDB (oder sogar ein guter Stahlfederdämpfer  ).

Gruß Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nope, beim DW Link funzt sie net, wegen dem starken Pedalrückschlag auf dem
> kleinen KB, bei VPP funzt sie wunderbar, z.B. hat Canfield das One spezifisch für
> ne 24er HS ausgelegt



Stimmt, deshalb soll ins Ibis Mojo keine HS.
Hatte ich verwechselt.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

*Update

*news vom Hans...

Race Face / Termin / Reverb


*Race Face *hat mir versichert, rechtzeitig zu liefern, also ist das Theman erstmal vom Tisch.
  Problematisch sind eigentlich nur die *Shimano Scheibenbremsen*. Hier werden wir die Bremsen wohl einfliegen lassen mÃ¼ssen, um den LT zu halten. Ich gehe ich weiterhin von Mitte bis Ende Juli aus, wir versuchen aber weithin alles, um die RÃ¤der frÃ¼her zu bekommen.


  Die *Reverb in 150mm *ist generell lieferbar. Das Problem ist, daÃ die 125er spezifiziert und bestellt war, und eine Ãnderung auf 150mm hÃ¤tte einen fetten Lieferverzug bedeutet. 
  Wenn's Leute gibt, die auf jeden Fall die 150er wollen, gÃ¤be es theoretisch noch folgende MÃ¶glichkeit: mal angenommen ihr wÃ¼rdet euch im Forum auf eine StÃ¼tze zum NachrÃ¼sten einigen (Hebel links oder rechts, MMX oder Discrete Klemme), dann kÃ¶nnte ich die Dinger exclusiv fÃ¼r ICB-Kunden nachbestellen. 430mm / 31,6mm sind gesetzt. Der Preis lÃ¤ge dann bei ca. 180â¬, die Lieferung wÃ¼rde ca. 60-70 Tage dauern.
  GruÃ Hans


----------



## visionthing (25. April 2013)

wie jetzt schon Mitte bis Ende Juli, hieÃ es nicht es wÃ¤re vorsichtig kalkuliert um spÃ¤testens Juli einzuhalten? Von mir aus kann man die Bremsen auch hinterher schicken. Meine absolute Deadline wÃ¤re der 5. Juli, ist das noch halbwegs realistisch oder kann ich mir schon mal ne Alternative suchen?

Wie genau wÃ¤re das denn mit der Reverb vom Ablauf her gedacht? WÃ¼rde die StÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 180â¬ komplett geliefert, zusÃ¤tzlich zum vorher ausgelieferten ICB?


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Hab auch schon gefragt ob ichs ohne Bremsen bekomme und mir die reverb nachgeliefert wird... 
Aber realistisch wird das wohl nix.

Hab schon ein paar fragen zurück geschickt. wenn ich mehr weiß melde ich mich sofort...


"[FONT="]Richtig, man bekäme das Rad mit 125er Stütze, und später nochmal eine 150er. Die 125er müsste man dann behalten, verkaufen oder sonstiges, zurücknehmen würden wir sie nicht."[/FONT]


----------



## visionthing (25. April 2013)

Das mit der Reverb wäre doch schon mal ne ordentliche Option. Jetzt müsste nur noch der Liefertermin hinhauen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. April 2013)

...dann ist es allerdings mindestens ein schnäppchen


----------



## nino85 (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die *Reverb in 150mm *ist generell lieferbar. Das Problem ist, daß die 125er spezifiziert und bestellt war, und eine Änderung auf 150mm hätte einen fetten Lieferverzug bedeutet.
> Wenn's Leute gibt, die auf jeden Fall die 150er wollen, gäbe es theoretisch noch folgende Möglichkeit: mal angenommen ihr würdet euch im Forum auf eine Stütze zum Nachrüsten einigen (Hebel links oder rechts, MMX oder Discrete Klemme), dann könnte ich die Dinger exclusiv für ICB-Kunden nachbestellen. 430mm / 31,6mm sind gesetzt. Der Preis läge dann bei ca. 180, die Lieferung würde ca. 60-70 Tage dauern.
> Gruß Hans



Das wäre eine Lösung, mit der ich gut leben kann  - 180 Euro bekomme ich für eine gebrauchte Stealth sicher irgendwo - zur Not mit etwas warten - so wird auch kein Geld kaputt gemacht.

Links oder Rechts  wäre mir egal. Die Discrete-Klemmung ist für alle tauglich, die MMX passt afaik nur zu Matchmaker.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

na dann versuchen wir das Doodeln nochmal...

Also discrete sehe ich als gesetzt (wie ich das Wort unterdessen hasse)

rechts oder links kann ausgewÃ¤hlt werden.

Werd wÃ¼rde das Angebot annehmen?

*-150mm Reverb Stealth
-180â¬
-nur zu kaufen bei komplett bike Bestellung (ICB 2 + 3 )
- Lieferung erst nach dem Bike

http://www.doodle.com/4nuiv4nz7q5tx4ww#table

Es geht erst mal vor allem um die Anzahl / und seite vom hebel*

Bitte nur Komplettbike KÃ¤ufer eintragen...


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> *Update
> 
> *news vom Hans...
> 
> ...



Besteht die Option der 150mm-Reverb auch für die R'nC Käufer???
Das wäre mal eine cremige Maßnahme als Entschädigung für die letzten Monate 

Gruß Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (25. April 2013)

Nochmal ne kurze Frage:
Wenn ich jetzt einen Rahmen fÃ¼r 1099,99â¬ bestelle, dann ist der Monarch+ dabei, auch wenn der auf dem Produktbild nicht dabei ist, oder?


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

die RnC käufen sollen mal ruhig sein. Die fahren eh als erste los 
damit du kein Pipi in die Augen bekommst hab ich aber schon gefragt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. April 2013)

Warum nicht gleich das Rad ohne reverb schicken und die 150er nachsenden? Ihr findet doch sicher ein Rad in eurem Sortiment wo ihr ohnehin die 125er einbauen könnt.  Was wäre bei der 150er dabei? Leitung, Remotehebel, Entlüftungskit,... ?


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Also ohne Bremsen / Reverb geht nicht. und die 125er sind wohl schon unterwegs...

Die option gilt auf jeden Fall für alle komplettbikes. ob Rahmen auch finde ich raus


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Besteht die Option der 150mm-Reverb auch für die R'nC Käufer???
> Das wäre mal eine cremige Maßnahme als Entschädigung für die letzten Monate
> 
> Gruß Yves



Oh jaaa...


----------



## warp4 (25. April 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Nochmal ne kurze Frage:
> Wenn ich jetzt einen Rahmen für 1099,99 bestelle, dann ist der Monarch+ dabei, auch wenn der auf dem Produktbild nicht dabei ist, oder?



JA
Manchmal ist es hilfreich, nicht nur Bildchen zu gucken, sondern auch die Artikelbeschreibung zu lesen....  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (25. April 2013)

Beim Lieferumfang steht der Dämpfer auch nicht explizit dabei, von daher


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Es geht leider nur fÃ¼r KÃ¤ufer eines Komplettbikes.

mich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde es freuen wenn das klappt. die 125er gbekommt man auch 3 Wochen gebraucht noch fÃ¼r 180â¬ los...


----------



## foreigner (25. April 2013)

Ohne Reverb ist auch keine Option. 
Ich will das Ding gleich mit einer Reverb. 125mm oder 150mm ist mir Wurst.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2013)

Naja, Reverb für 180 zum RnC wäre schon nett, aber erstmal mindestens drei Monate ohne Variostütze rumfahren? 
Ich glaub da zahle ich lieber die knapp 100 mehr. Musste die letzte Harztour ohne fahren weil meine KS nicht mehr will, und das hat einfach nur genervt.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ohne Reverb ist auch keine Option.



Wenn das eine Frage ist - nein...



foreigner schrieb:


> Ich will das Ding gleich mit einer Reverb. 125mm oder 150mm ist mir Wurst.



Es gibt ja eh einige die sowieso die 125er wollen. Die müssen nichts machen.

Es könnte sich jetzt halt eben die Möglichkeit bieten eine 150er dazu zu bekommen. Und das für ein Geld das man für eine gebrauchte 125er bekommt.

Ist etwas Aufwand und kostet Nerven - mir wärs das Wert


Dazu:
*
 Nachtrag: *nur für Kunden des ICB 02+03, weil hier sowieso schon eine Reverb verbaut wurde.
  Da es sich um oem-Ware handelt, müssen wir hier natürlich den Ball flach halten. SRAM hat uns für das ICB 01+02 eine Ausnahmeerlaubnis erteilt, daran halten wir uns auch. Als Upgrade für die X-Fusion geht das nicht, das wäre dann über den normalen "Aftermarket" Kanal möglich.
  Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob generell Interesse besteht, ich würde dann den genauen Liefertermin erfragen. Mit einer genauen Stückzahl könnte ich auch den Preis genauer fixieren, bis dahin gilt "ca. 180".
  Gruß Hans


----------



## foreigner (25. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Wie macht sich eigentlich eine Hammerschmidt mit der ICB Kinematik?
> Wäre das vorteilhafter als 24/36?
> lg


 
Hammerschmidt sollte wunderbar gehen. Das Bike ist auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt eh am antriebsneutralsten und hat nicht viel Pedalrückschlag. Also, kein Problem.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Für mich wäre es toll...habe bereits die 125er und würde gern auf 150 wechseln...aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen Komplettbikekäufer, der die 150er Option nicht braucht?!


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Für mich wäre es toll...habe bereits die 125er und würde gern auf 150 wechseln...aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen Komplettbikekäufer, der die 150er Option nicht braucht?!



vielleicht findest ja jemand. sollte doch machbar sein...


----------



## foreigner (25. April 2013)

Ähm, Stop mal!
Mitte bis Ende Ju*l*i ???
Ich dachte, Juli war als Liefertermin sicherheitshalber angegeben und realistisch eher Ende Juni, spätestens Anfang Juli.

Jetzt ernsthaft?
In 2 Wochen wird dann August genannt oder wie?

Puh, also langsam reicht´s.


----------



## foreigner (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> na dann versuchen wir das Doodeln nochmal...
> 
> Also discrete sehe ich als gesetzt (wie ich das Wort unterdessen hasse)
> 
> ...


 
Ist egal, ob das Bike im Shop oder Internetshop bestellt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Teilnahmebedingung:
- ICB 2 oder ICB 3 bestellt. (oder wird wenn wieder verfÃ¼gbar bestellt) shop oder online egal.

Worum es geht:
Wer lieber eine 150mm reverb will kann diese als OEM dazu bestellen. Preis ca 180â¬ (je nachdem wie viele das wollen)
Lieferzeit Ã¤hnlich wie Komplett bike.

Damit das funktioniert brauche ich fÃ¼r Hans eine grobe StÃ¼ckzahl. die generiere ich aus der Doodle Liste.

FÃ¼r Leute wie Hasifisch die einen Rahmen bekommen und die gerne hÃ¤tten wÃ¤re es natÃ¼rlich nett wenn sich jemand die mitbestellt obwohl er sie nicht braucht .... kÃ¶nnt ihr per PN ausmachen..



Zitat:
- (sind die 70 Tage ab jetzt oder ab Juli? Weil bis Juli sind ja auch 70...) ca. 70 Tage ab Bestellung bei SRAM (ca. 60 Tage ist in der Regel die Lieferzeit fÃ¼r oem-Produkte, darauf kommen noch ca. 10 Tage fÃ¼r Luftfracht + Verzollung und ggf. Versand zum Kunden). Ich klÃ¤re die Lieferzeit mal mit SRAM ab, fÃ¼r eine angenommene Menge von 20-30 StÃ¼ck.  - FÃ¼r die Rahmen Kits gilt das auch  / nicht? Nein, wir mÃ¼ssen oem und Aftermarket strikt trennen. Deshalb auch keine Option fÃ¼rs ICB 01.  - 180â¬ ist Richtlinie oder fest? HÃ¤ngt vom Preis fÃ¼r die Luftfracht ab , und der hÃ¤ngt ab vom Gewicht+GrÃ¶sse des Pakets. Das bekomme ich von SRAM, wenn ich die StÃ¼ckzahl habe. Dann kÃ¶nnte ich dir einen genauen Preis geben. Ich kalkuliere jetzt erstmal mit 20 StÃ¼ck...   GruÃ Hans


----------



## f4lkon (25. April 2013)

Wenn er schreibt "weiterhin" gehe ich von einem Vertipper aus. Wenn nicht dann würde ich das Rad gerne ohne Bremsen abholen können. Sollte ja möglich sein wenn die Bremsen hinterher kommen.


----------



## foreigner (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Teilnahmebedingung:
> - ICB 2 oder ICB 3 bestellt. (oder wird wenn wieder verfÃ¼gbar bestellt) shop oder online egal.
> 
> Worum es geht:
> ...


 
Wir haben 31,6mm oder?


----------



## f4lkon (25. April 2013)

Jo 31,6


----------



## foreigner (25. April 2013)

Dann will ich eigentlich keine.
  @Merlin7: Sag bitte nochmal was zu der Lieferzeit von dem Bike!
Du hast mich verwirrt.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

da weis ich auch nichts. Die Infos die ich bekomme leite ich immer so schnell wie möglich weiter... 

Man muss halt immer nach bohren... Hatte halt heute mal nachgefragt wie es ausschaut...


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Dann will ich eigentlich keine.
> @Merlin7: Sag bitte nochmal was zu der Lieferzeit von dem Bike!
> Du hast mich verwirrt.



Aber ich würde deine wollen...


----------



## Poman (25. April 2013)

Also ich könnte mich statt der Deore-Bremse am 01er auch mit was Höherwertigem anfreunden, falls Shimano Lieferprobleme hat.

Quasi das "Entschädigungsgimmick" für 160 statt der angesagten 170 mm Federweg bzw. RC statt RC2


----------



## foreigner (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> da weis ich auch nichts. Die Infos die ich bekomme leite ich immer so schnell wie möglich weiter...
> 
> Man muss halt immer nach bohren... Hatte halt heute mal nachgefragt wie es ausschaut...


 
Aber irgendwie musst du ja auf Mitte bis Ende Juli kommen, wenn du das so schreibst.
Die Aussage von Stefan war ja ne andere. Juli sicherheitshalber angegeben, wenn´s gut läuft aber Juni.

Oder ging´s jetzt nur ums 01er und nicht ums 02er. Wie gesagt: Versteh gerade gar nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Ist die aktuelle Info von Hans fürs ICB 1 + 2.
ICB 3 paar tage früher.


----------



## fabi.e (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ist die aktuelle Info von Hans fürs ICB 1 + 2.
> ICB 3 paar tage früher.



Und wie sieht es mit dem Rahmensets aus? Auch erst im Juli?


----------



## NoIdea (25. April 2013)

Uiii.... nach all der Zeit... Juli....
http://www.carver.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/110413_Carver_Katalog_Sport.pdf


----------



## foreigner (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ist die aktuelle Info von Hans fürs ICB 1 + 2.
> ICB 3 paar tage früher.


----------



## Weisl (25. April 2013)

Wäre ja ganz schön spät!


----------



## kopis (25. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hab eben gehört, dass die Sachen morgen rein kommen könnten, vielleicht sogar heute... is aber noch nicht bestätigt.



Hi Stefan,

wie schaut´s aus...hab immer noch keine Rechnung aus Dresden!!!!

grüße kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Uiii.... nach all der Zeit... Juli....
> http://www.carver.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/110413_Carver_Katalog_Sport.pdf




RC2 Gabel am ICB 1  hat wohl jemand zu früh auf drucken gedrückt..


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> wie schaut´s aus...hab immer noch keine Rechnung aus Dresden!!!!
> 
> grüße kopis



Aus dem R'n'C-Thread (wo es auch hingehört):



Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe gerade im onlineshop angerufen... rahmen sind entwerder schon da oder kommen gerade das wusste er nicht. anschließend werden sie ins system gebucht und auf vollständigkeit geprüft. danach kommen die mails mit zahlungshinweis...


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die RnC käufen sollen mal ruhig sein. Die fahren eh als erste los
> damit du kein Pipi in die Augen bekommst hab ich aber schon gefragt.



Super... du bist mein Hero 

Gruß Yves

Edith: ok, hab schon gelesen, dass ich mich zu früh gefreut habe


----------



## warp4 (25. April 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> wie schaut´s aus...hab immer noch keine Rechnung aus Dresden!!!!
> 
> grüße kopis



Um 13:00 Uhr war noch nix in Dresden angekommen.
Rechnungen gehen erst nach Prüfung der Rahmen raus.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich habe die Infos wegen der Dämpfer gestern spät weiter geleitet... komischer Weise haben nicht alle auf der Liste bestellt, es sind also noch Dämpfer über falls einer noch einen dazu bestellen will.
> 
> Die R'nC kommen direkt zu unseren Jungs nach St. Augustin... Status update folgt. Eventuell sind die morgen schon da... hängt halt vom Zoll ab... und wer schon mal im Amiland bestellt hat weiß was das für ein fürchterlicher Laden sein kann...
> 
> ...



Ich nehm auch nen zweiten...

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## f4lkon (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> RC2 Gabel am ICB 1  hat wohl jemand zu früh auf drucken gedrückt..



Ohman! Es gibt Leute außerhalb des Forums die bestehen dann gnadenlos auf Dinge die in einem Katalog stehen. Ich finde das "Highlight Shimano SLX-20-Gang-Schaltung" am 1,2er lustig. Ach ja und beim 2er steht noch Selle Italia SL. Warum hat das 2er andere Größen nur mal so nebenbei^^ Einmal mit Profis arbeiten. Da fällt mir immer das hier ein.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Hab wegen Termin nochmal gefragt...
Also schwächstes Glied in der Kette sind momentan wohl die Bremsen....

Haben eben auch mal gefragt obs nicht mit bremsen nachsenden gehen würde...

Dazu kam folgende Antwort:

Zitat:
 Dazu 3 Einwände:
  1. Die anderen Teile kommen nur ein paar Tage früher. Bei ein paar Wochen würde ich drüber nachdenken, aber so bringt's nichts, gemessen am Mehraufwand, siehe unten.
  2. Der logistische Aufwand wäre enorm, und wahrscheinlich würde das im Chaos enden. Wir würden die Bremsen, Adapter, Scheiben und Schrauben jeweils einzeln bekommen und absortieren müssen. Allein das würde den Zeitvorteil wieder auffressen, und wahrscheinlich würden sich ein paar Fehler einschleichen.
  3. Unser Montagebetrieb hat für das ICB schon genug Änderungen aufgedrückt bekommen, dazu gehe ich denen permanent wegen des Liefertermins auf den S***. Die sind nervlich am Limit. Wenn ich denen jetzt noch mit Rädern ohne Bremsen und Teilverschiffung komme, drehen die komplett durch. Ich muss mit denen noch die 2014er Räder bauen...
  Ich habe selber auch schon ein paar Ideen durchgesponnen, wie's schneller gehen würde - keine Chance.



und noch was unschönes:
 Wenn Shimano die Bremsen erst Mitte Juni liefert (und so sieht's derzeit aus), sieht meine Rechnung so aus: 
  Mitte Juni + 1 Woche Montage (das wäre schon schnell) + 4 Wochen auf See + 1 Woche Zollabfertigung/Nachlauf zu XXL.de = *Ende Juli. Für Versandkunden kommen nochmal 1-3 Tage Postlaufzeit obendrauf.*
  Wie gesagt: ich tue derzeit eigentlich nichts anderes, als bei den Zulieferern um bessere Liefertermine zu betteln. Auf ein paar Antworten warte ich noch... 
  Gruß Hans


und so wie ich das interpretiere:
 Mitte Juni
  > Montag 17. Juni
  + 1 Woche Montage (das wäre schon schnell) 
  >Freitag 28. Juni
  + 4 Wochen auf See 
  >26. Juli
  + 1 Woche Zollabfertigung/Nachlauf zu XXL.de = Ende Juli. 
  >5. August
  Für Versandkunden kommen nochmal 1-3 Tage Postlaufzeit obendrauf.
  >Freitag 9. August.


*Also sind wir mal Realisten. Vor dem Wochenende 10/11 August fährt man nicht auf dem bike.*


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. April 2013)

Sogar bei Amazon gibt es Bremsscheiben SM-RT66 in Mengen, die hier nicht benötigt werden.  Bei XXL gibt es die SM-RT67. Von den anderen Anbietern gar nicht zu reden. Da nachzuschauen, könnte eine Kettenreaktion auslösen.

Mitte/Ende Juli!?!

Zitiere mich mal selber:



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Nehme die Anfrage gern auf, da mir das auch unter den Nägeln brennt!
> 
> Die Räder kommen jetzt erst, wenn es draußen schon lange warm und trocken ist. Will jetzt nicht lange suchen, aber ich habe noch vom Beginn der Sache hier Februar/März im Gedächtnis.
> 
> ...



Das stammt von Mitte Januar! Immerhin 2013!

  @Carver:  Es geht hier um vllt 300 Bremsscheiben!!! Wieviel Marketingkosten wollt Ihr denn aufwenden, um das hier wieder vergessen zu machen? 

Gebt entweder dem Controller was zu trinken oder schaltet ihn anderweitig aus!

EDITH sagt: Hat sich mit dem Merlin7-Beitrag oben überschnitten. Der Kern bleibt trotzdem bestehen!


----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2013)

na wie gut das ich 'n rahmen bestellt hab!


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> na wie gut das ich 'n rahmen bestellt hab!



Freu Dich nicht zu früh. Oder hast Du ihn schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (25. April 2013)

@Merlin7:
Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Aktion mit der 150er Reverb nur für die Komplettbikes, nicht aber für die Rahmensets gilt?

Wenn ja, wäre es nett, wenn sich jemand finden würde, der mir seine Option auf die Reverb abtreten würde. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Ja - hab ja geschrieben nur für Komplettbike und zwar icb 2 /3

aber was bringt es mir wenn ich im juni eine reverb hab und dann bis mitte August aufs bike warte... grummel...

Das Datum oben ist ja realistisch wenn es keine neuen Probleme mehr gibt. und da sind ja noch lange nicht alle Teile da...


----------



## visionthing (25. April 2013)

Sollte das Rad wirklich erst im August kommen brauche ich es dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr dann sind fast alle Veranstaltungen um die ich mitfahren wollte. Na toll!

Es wäre echt prima wenn sich mal von offzieller Stelle jemand dazu durchringen könnte einen verbindlichen Liefertermin zu nennen.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

naja rechne es dir durch. selbst wenn alles absolut perfekt läuft und alle Teile just in time da sind wo sie sollen (was ich nicht sehr wahrscheinlich finde), dann wirds selbst mit mitte Juli eng...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2013)

...und es wurden auch nur 4 Wochen auf See eingerechnet, vorher wurde öfters von 5-6Wochen gesprochen

G.


----------



## f4lkon (25. April 2013)

Im Juli ist der Wellengang besser  Ach ne wieso habe ich mir schon gedacht das es so kommt. Es wirkt so das man erstmal schauen wollte wie viele denn so bestellen und dann mit den anderen Firmen verhandelt.


----------



## visionthing (25. April 2013)

Wie gesagt ich hätte einfach gern mal eine klare Aussage von offizieller Stelle um mich endgültig zu entscheiden was ich mache.

Ich werde mein jetziges Enduro auf jeden Fall erstmal nicht verkaufen und abwarten was passiert.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. April 2013)

Du hast auch die Kundgabe, dass das Auspacken von 40 Rahmen bereits eine Woche dauert, wie auch das Versenden, nicht miteinbezogen.

Mitte November 2012 gab es mal ´nen Mega-Rahmen für knapp 700  Dämpfer. Den hab ich mir nicht gekauft, weil hier die Lieferung für Februar/März stand.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> D
> 
> Mitte November 2012 gab es mal ´nen Mega-Rahmen für knapp 700  Dämpfer. Den hab ich mir nicht gekauft, weil hier die Lieferung für Februar/März stand.



Ja, wir haben auch 2 top Angebote sausen lassen 
Aber bei uns kams ja noch schlimmer und wir konnten netmal ein ICB2 bestellen
Dachte nicht das ich das mal schreibe, aber da es jetzt wohl August wird war das vielleicht sogar Glück, weil mit dem Wicked wird man bis auf die Bremse wohl auch glücklich werden 
Und eine preisgünstige SLX Bremse nachzurüsten, ist ja auch von der Entscheidung bis zum Bestellen im Inet und der Montage, in 3-4Tagen gemacht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (25. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten in Sachen RnC Decals:
> 
> @benzinkanister: deine gehen heute auf dei Reise, sollten eigentlich morgen bei dir sein. Viele Spaß damit!



heute im briefkasten entdeckt! sehen sehr schmucke aus. vielen dank schon mal! werde das mal am wochenende in angriff nehmen, aber gut ding braucht weile. dann mach ich auch nochmal ein bildchen 

von mir fehlt ja eigentlich auch ein kleiner fahrbericht. ich war die letzten 2 wochen so etwa 6 mal auf meinem hometrail unterwegs und da fühl ich mich pudelwohl mit der kiste. würds gegen kein anderes rad tauschen!

ich muss halt sagen, dass das mein erstes enduro ist. bin vorher ewig auf meinem hardtail unterwegs gewesen. ansonsten auch ab und zu mal nen chopper im bikepark geliehen. von daher erübrigt sich ein fahrbericht eigentlich.

kann nur sagen dass das teil wirklich super bergab geht, sehr laufruhig durch den flachen lenkwinkel (hab ne vengeance die das ding eh nochmal ein bischen abflacht durch die einbauhöhe).
in sachen wendigkeit hab ich mich bisher nicht großartig umgewöhnen müssen.

hoffe ihr bekommt so schnell wie möglich auch alle euer rad und wir sehen uns dann mal irgendwo. komm mir so als außenseiter vor neben den ganzen canyons


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2013)

Ich bin echt ein Befürworter dieses Projekts aber solangsam bereue ich es das ICB2 bestellt zuhaben! Die jetzt angegebenen Liefertermine sind weit, ganz ganz weit von denen der letzten Monate vor den Bestellungen. 
Das nervt und tut weh! 
Das jetztige bricht zusammen und es warten noch Roadtrip + Rennen + alles andere in diesem Sommer ...


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Ich bin mir langsam auch nicht mehr sicher... August ist schon hart. und ich hab gerade nichts brauchbares mehr...

Kann schon passieren das ich schwach werde wenn mir ein angebot über den Weg läuft


----------



## f4lkon (25. April 2013)

Merlin vllt kannst du deinen Gutschein ja noch gebrauchen  Mein AM ist grad auch nicht sehr glücklich, weil es noch länger schwer beansprucht wird. Naja mal sehen vllt gibt es dann zu jedem ICB ja noch ein Satz Spike Claw Winterreifen^^


----------



## Mr.Penguin (26. April 2013)

Kann sich noch jemand an die Alutech-Entwicklung erinnern? Da kam es, letztes wie dieses Jahr (ob davor weiß ich nicht) zu massiven Lieferverzögerungen; irgendwas war immer problematisch mit dem Rahmenbau. Aber Carver ist nun nicht ganz so klein wie Alutech und soweit ich das verstehe, hatte Alutech dennoch zumindest mit den Teile-Zulieferern keine Probleme.

Ob vielleicht ein Zusammenhang besteht zwischen der Tatsache, das Carver-Fullys anscheinend regelmäßig zu spät erscheinen (war 2012, 2013 so) und den aktuellen Verzögerungen? Es wird imho ein bisschen so getan, als treffe jede Verzögerung ganz unerwartet ein, nach dem Motto, wird schon, konnten wir nichts für. Doch welches Glied der Kette auch immer das schwächste ist, sprich Carver Management, der Rahmenbauer vor Ort, Shimanobremsen usw, ich will nicht glauben, dass Carver im Vornerein überhaupt nicht in Kenntniss war von den Möglichkeiten der Verspätung. Und die Anbauteile wurden bestimmt absichtlich zu spät bestellt (Lagerkostenminimierung?).


----------



## vscope (26. April 2013)

@Merlin7 Kannst du die Idee mal an Carver weiterleiten? 

Es steht ja eh noch ein Goodie aus. Wenn Slx nicht lieferbar ist dann halt Zee oder XT!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

was meinst denn... hab da gestern schon drüber diskutiert....

Fakt ist das es keinen Schnelleren Weg gibt.

Ich hätte ja selber am liebsten ein bike ohne Bremsen weil ich schon eine Zee habe...
Ich glaube aber auch das es nur noch mehr Chaos geben würde. 
Und scheinbar kommen andere Teile auch nur paar Tage früher. (ka welche).

Hab gestern mal gegoogelt wie lange die shiffe gerade brauchen...
Im Moment muss man reine Fahrzeit 3-4 Wochen rechnen. Da die aber ja nciht in dem Moment losfahren wenn die Kiste kommt ist auch klar.
und oft werden noch Singapur usw (also ander Häfen ) angefahren bevor es weiter geht. Das kostet auch nochmal schnell eine Woche.

Ich Persönlich ! denke das die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Bikes im juli bei uns stehen ist unter 25%.

nüchtern und objektiv betrachtet könnte ich mir den Zeitplan vorstellen:


----------



## foreigner (26. April 2013)

Geil! Kann ich entweder meinen Urlaub oder das Bike stornieren.
Ich kappiere nicht, wie es sein kann, dass man jetzt an Bestellungen für Teile rum macht, die dann mit Glück im Juni kommen, aber eigentlich vor spätestens 6-8 Wochen beim Assembler liegen sollten. Zu Erinnerung: Das Bike sollte eigentlich mal dieser Tage beim Kunden sein (Es hieß mal Ende April/ Anfang Mai).
Verstehe ich nicht! Kann mir das jemand erklären?
Da haben die doch nicht nur beim Rahmen gepennt, sondern da hat vor allem jemand bei den Bestellungen tief und fest geschlafen. Das ist für mich die einzige Erklärung.
Es brauch mir auch keiner weis machen wollen, dass Shimano SLX-Bremsen 3 Monate später liefert. Dazu lächerliche 50 Satz. Mitte September 2012 waren alle Schaltungs und Bremskomponenten klar für´s ICB 02.
Absolutes Unverständnis. Ich bin (mal wieder) stink sauer.
Am Wochenende werde ich in Ruhe auf die Suche gehen. Wenn mich ein Angebot anspringt, bin ich hier endgültig raus.

Danke für deinen Einsatz Merlin7. Wenn die richtigen Leute auch nur mit einem Bruchteil deiner Motivation dabei gewesen wären, hätten wir die Bikes bereits hier.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. April 2013)

Propain ist im Moment wohl froh das das Tyee endlich raus ist.

ist halt schade das sich das mit dem ICB hier so zieht.


----------



## tudeski (26. April 2013)

@Merlin7 

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, das zwischen "auspacken kontrolle" und "versand zum kunden" noch " Rechnung erstellen", "Rechnung verschicken" und auf "Zahlungseingang warten" kommt....
Das kann man ja gerade bei den RnC Bestellern sehen, da sind die Rahmen da und wir können immer noch nicht bezahlen......
Kann ich auch absolut nicht verstehen wo da das Problem ist, wenn ich ein komplettbike bestelle darf ich 3 Monate im vorraus 1800-3xxx  überweisen, aber bei nem RnC nicht mal ein paar Tage vorher 750 ...


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Wenns das Tyee in XL für mich geben würde wäre spätestens jetzt die Bestellung raus... mir ist das ding leider zu klein.

Ich bin noch hin und her gerissen was ich jetzt mache. 
August ist mir def. zu spät. im Grund brauche ich jetzt ein neues Bike.

Eine echte Alternative fürs gleiche Geld habe ich aber im Moment nicht. 
Könnte mir aber vorstellen das man spätestens im Juli Reduzierte Sachen bekommt. 

Wenn die es noch schaffen das die bikes kurz vor der Eurobike im laden stehen wird wohl auch für carver schwer die Teile für das Geld los zu werden.

@Stefan.Stark : Ich gebe hier ja immer nur Sachen weiter die ich vom Hans (verantwortlicher PM) gesteckt bekomme.
Vielleicht sollte Carver mal eine offizielle Stellungnahme machen. 
Eine Aussage wie " Vor ende Juli ist es sicher nicht da" wäre wohl für viele Hilfreich.


----------



## vx2200 (26. April 2013)

Hilfreich wäre auch mal eine klare Ansage wie es mit den R'n'C steht.

Saftladen.... 
Würden wir hier in unserem Unternehmen so arbeiten könnten wir zusperren...


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. April 2013)

@ Carver

Gehts eigentlich noch? *Ende August*!? Da werden die ersten Auslaufmodelle zu reduzierten Preisen angeboten oder es sind bereits die ersten 2014er Räder verfügbar. Was ist nur los mit euch?  Ich habe den Eindruck außer Stefan habe ich es nur mit Blödmännern zu tun. Lieferzeiten der Bremsen? Das Ergebnis der Bremsen+Antrieb (+Laufräder) Abstimmung stand am 23.09.201*2* fest. Und nun soll es an der Lieferbarkeit der Bremsen hängen? Wann wurden die denn bestellt? Da muss doch jemand dermaßen gepennt haben! Glaubt ihr eigentlich die Sülze noch selbst die hier verzapft wird? Angefangen mit der Aussage es wären die Rohre vergessen worden beim Zulieferer zu bestellen frag ich mich was ihr überhaupt auf die Reihe bekommt! Hätte ich nicht einigermaßen Vertrauen darin das Stefan mit dem Rahmen keinen "Mist" gebaut hat.... Also ich für meinen Teil werde nun nochmal gründlich Alternativen prüfen bevor mir am Ende noch der komplette Sommer von euch versaut wird weil in in 3 Monaten dann nochmal von einer 6 wochen Verzögerung die Rede sein wird!!! Und sollte ich mich dennoch dafür entscheiden nicht von der Carver ICB Bestellung zurückzutreten, so werde ich dennoch anderen davon abraten sich auf Carver (nicht nur das ICB) einzulassen. Da könnt ihr euch drauf verlassen! In jedem kleinem Bäckerladen ist die Betriebsführung ordentlicher und der Umgang mit den Kunden ehrlicher. So langsam frag ich mich auch warum Basti wirklich von Carver weg ist!


----------



## vx2200 (26. April 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Essenz dieser Threads zusammenfassun und an die GL von Carver schicken?


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. April 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Essenz dieser Threads zusammenfassun und an die *GL* von Carver schicken?



Soll ich dir was sagen, ich habe ernsthaft den Eindruck das es so jemanden garnicht gibt!


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

oder wir fragen gleich mal was mit dem Preis los ist...
Wenn das Teil zur Eurobike kommt ist es ja ein Auslaufmodell.

Ich versuche heute mal raus zu finden was die ehrlichen Termine sind.
Also - wenn alles perfekt läuft
- man von realistischen Zeiten ausgeht.

Aber ich denke das selbst der perfekt Termin für einige Storno bedeutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baggi4 (26. April 2013)

so will mich mal auch zu Wort melden.

Da der liefertermin ja schon weit nach hinten geschoben wurde habe ich mal ein paar fragen:
1.) Sind die Liefertermiene von Komplettbikes (icb 3 außen vor) und rahmen identisch?

2.) Wenn ja ist es nicht möglich den Leuten, wie zum Beispiel mir, die einen Rahmen gekauft haben, weil es das Komplettbike nicht mehr gab, es als Komplettbike zur verfügung zu stellen (Natürlich nicht kostenlos sondern die differenz zum Komplettbike nachträglich überweisen). Also quasi über diesen Weg doch noch zu nem ICB 1,2 oder 3 zu gelangen, so als Entschädigung. Natürlich nur linear also nen 1er Rahmen kann zu nem ICB 1 aufgewärtet werden usw.
3.) Das mir der zusätzlichen Reverb ist ... ich schenk mir diese Aussage besser. Geht ja eher in die Richtung von Sram.

Zur Reverb: Ich tät auch gerne eine nehmen. Also wer mir seine 2te abgeben möchte ist herzlich willkommen.


Nur mal als Randbemerkung. August ist schon hard. Im September bekommt man bei fast allen Herstellern 30% Rabatt auf das 2013er Modell.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. April 2013)

Essenz?



vx2200 schrieb:


> Saftladen....



Aus den Geschehnissen der letzen fünf Monaten kann ich keinerlei Vertrauen ziehen. Null! Eher sogar negativ!

Wenn nicht das Fanes so gut wäre, hätte ich überhaupt keinen Ansatz dafür, dass hier was Gutes herauskommt. So ist aber ein Keim an Vertrauen in das RAD vorhanden, was mich zusammen mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhaltnis noch dabei hält. (Ich finde das Blau mit den Oberflächengestaltungen auch klasse!)

Ich habe also nur die Erwartung, dass das Rad selbst gut wird.

Jetzt sollte sich hier mal Hans melden. Ich meine den Ober-Hans. Möglicherweise kann ja IBC mal ein Interview mit dem führen.


----------



## racing_basti (26. April 2013)

Vielleicht wird das ICB ja auch einfach zur Eurobike als 2014er Modell verkauft, ich denke die neuen neuen Teile sollten sich bis dahin bestellen lassen. Kann dann schön beworben werden, dass es das erste 2014er Modell ist das bereits komplett verfügbar ist, nicht wie bei den anderen Herstellern die ja erst im kommenden Frühjahr ausliefern können weil sich immer wieder etwas verzögert... 

Ich muss zugeben, ich hab letztes Jahr im Oktober lange überlegt.

Fanes AM - ICB - Fanes AM - ICB - ...

Was bin ich froh, dass ich mich richtig entschieden hab.


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Freu Dich nicht zu früh. Oder hast Du ihn schon?


bin ganz beruhigt: Hab ein ICB 03er rahmen bestellt. Die müssen ja eh "schnellstmöglich" nach deutschland. 

Aber bei den aktuellen lieferterminen würde selbst ich mich nach alternativen umsehen, hätte ich mich dann für ein komplettbike entschieden!


----------



## f4lkon (26. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das ICB ja auch einfach zur Eurobike als 2014er Modell verkauft, ich denke die neuen neuen Teile sollten sich bis dahin bestellen lassen. Kann dann schön beworben werden, dass es das erste 2014er Modell ist das bereits komplett verfügbar ist, nicht wie bei den anderen Herstellern die ja erst im kommenden Frühjahr ausliefern können weil sich immer wieder etwas verzögert...



Das kann ich mir sogar sehr gut vorstellen, weil am 1er ja auch die 2014 Bremse und Shifter dran sind.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bin ganz beruhigt: Hab ein ICB 03er rahmen bestellt. Die müssen ja eh "schnellstmöglich" nach deutschland.
> 
> Aber bei den aktuellen lieferterminen würde selbst ich mich nach alternativen umsehen, hätte ich mich dann für ein komplettbike entschieden!


Wo liegen denn nochmal die Rahmen- und ICB03-Liefertermine? Sollte schon ein Stück früher hier sein als "ein paar Tage", hoffe ich...


----------



## MUD´doc (26. April 2013)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Wenn ich kein RnC bestellt hätte, würde ich jetzt wohl auch auf Stornierung rumdenken. August, möglicherweise Ende August weil die Bremsen nicht lieferbar sind ist echt hart.
Ich fürchte dass Carver bei bestimmten Teilebestellungen garnicht so viel Vorlauf hat. Der Lieferant will die bei Verfügbarkeit gleich losschicken um keine Lagerkosten zu haben und der Assemblierer will die sich nicht lange hinlegen weils Lagerkosten produziert. 

Ich würde möglicherweise stornieren, schauen ob ich die alte Karre noch weiter fahren kann und gucken ob dann Ende August von den stornierten Bikes welche im Abverkauf landen weil sie keiner haben will...

Bin mal gespannt wann endlich die Rechnung für's RnC eintrudelt. Würde mich schon nicht mehr wundern wenn die nochmal nen paar Wochen brauchen weil eine Sorte Lager nicht mitgeliefert wurde oder was weiß ich...


----------



## wallacexiv (26. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das ICB ja auch einfach zur Eurobike als 2014er Modell verkauft, ich denke die neuen neuen Teile sollten sich bis dahin bestellen lassen. Kann dann schön beworben werden, dass es das erste 2014er Modell ist das bereits komplett verfügbar ist, nicht wie bei den anderen Herstellern die ja erst im kommenden Frühjahr ausliefern können weil sich immer wieder etwas verzögert...
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, ich hab letztes Jahr im Oktober lange überlegt.
> 
> ...




Hast du denn dein Fanes AM schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich würde möglicherweise stornieren, schauen ob ich die alte Karre noch weiter fahren kann und gucken ob dann Ende August von den stornierten Bikes welche im Abverkauf landen weil sie keiner haben will...



Ja ja und ja..

einziger Haken - meine Kiste macht es nicht mehr... 
Aber über den ganzen Sommer ohne Bike rumstehen ist auch blöd.

Schwer in Worte zu fassen wie mir das auf den Sack geht.
Hätte ich mal RnC genommen...

oder die sollen mir ein ICB 3 geben. fürs gleiche Geld und ohne bos sondern RS...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...die nochmal nen paar Wochen brauchen weil eine Sorte Lager nicht mitgeliefert wurde oder was weiß ich...



Na dann sollten wir hoffen das sie die Rahmen auch ohne Lager rausschicken

G.


----------



## racing_basti (26. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Hast du denn dein Fanes AM schon?



Aber natürlich 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10512492&postcount=184


----------



## wallacexiv (26. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Aber natürlich
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10512492&postcount=184



Sehr cool.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Sollte das Rad wirklich erst im August kommen brauche ich es dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr dann sind fast alle Veranstaltungen um die ich mitfahren wollte. Na toll!
> 
> Es wäre echt prima wenn sich mal von offzieller Stelle jemand dazu durchringen könnte einen verbindlichen Liefertermin zu nennen.



Hi Leute,

ich habe eben noch mal ebtsprechende Infos abgefragt, um gebündelt Infos liefern zu können.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## vx2200 (26. April 2013)

Danke Stefan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Gestern sind die R'nC noch NICHT in Dresden angekommen. Ich warte noch auf detaillierte Information, aber es hängt wohl am lieben Zoll.
Das schlimme ist, dass es verdammt schwierig ist, da verbindliche Informationen zu bekommen (siehe auch deren Website... als Privatperson unmöglich, ich weiß garnicht genau, welche Handhabe unseren Leuten zur Verfügung steht).

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Wenn die Rahmen heute rein kommen, gebe ich natürlich sofort Bescheid... irgendwo in Deutschland steht das Zeug ja schließlich schon rum.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das ICB ja auch einfach zur Eurobike als 2014er Modell verkauft, ich denke die neuen neuen Teile sollten sich bis dahin bestellen lassen. Kann dann schön beworben werden, dass es das erste 2014er Modell ist das bereits komplett verfügbar ist, nicht wie bei den anderen Herstellern die ja erst im kommenden Frühjahr ausliefern können weil sich immer wieder etwas verzögert...
> 
> ...



Das Ding als 2014er Bike zu konzipieren war von Anfang an mein Wunsch... ich habe schließlich schon einige Pferde vor die Apotheke kotzen sehen. Damals habe ich auch sehr "angeregt" mit Basti drüber gesprochen, aber ich will als Ingenieur ja auch nicht im PM-Land wildern...

Ich schließe jetzt einfach mal kurz die Augen und stelle mir vor, wie toll wir dagestanden hätten mit MY14-Bikes im Juli oder August und alle hätten sich gefreut 
Sooo... Augen wieder auf... da ist sie wieder, die böse Realität


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wo liegen denn nochmal die Rahmen- und ICB03-Liefertermine? Sollte schon ein Stück früher hier sein als "ein paar Tage", hoffe ich...


die rahmen gehen wohl raus wenn die bikes in die montage gehen!

ICB 3 - Komplettbike wird ja dann hier in Deutschland montiert und aufgebaut.

Wobei ich mich frage warum die rahmen auf ein mal erst mitte Juni fertig sein sollen, wenn die Raw rahmen jetzt schon in deutschland sind. Die werden ja keine 6 wochen beim Eloxieren sein?!


----------



## warp4 (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gestern sind die R'nC noch NICHT in Dresden angekommen. Ich warte noch auf detaillierte Information, aber es hängt wohl am lieben Zoll.
> Das schlimme ist, dass es verdammt schwierig ist, da verbindliche Informationen zu bekommen (siehe auch deren Website... als Privatperson unmöglich, ich weiß garnicht genau, welche Handhabe unseren Leuten zur Verfügung steht).
> 
> Greez,
> ...



Ein schwacher Trost...
Trotzdem Danke Stefan ! 
Ich stelle mir gerade den Verlauf des Projektes seit Januar OHNE Dich vor.
Dann wäre hier NICHTS mehr an Informationen aufgelaufen.
Das Ding wäre sowas von tot....

Auch wenn es nerven mag, aber ich habe NULL Verständnis dafür, dass sich hier noch immer keiner außer Dir zu Wort meldet und zeitnah und möglichst verbindlich Informationen zu liefern oder ggfs auch Alternativen zu diskutieren. Das lässt für mich nur einen Schluß zu : das Projekt ist Carver-intern längst ad acta gelegt.Aussitzen und hoffen, dass sich nächstes Jahr keiner mehr daran erinnert 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## f4lkon (26. April 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


>



Naja irgendwann ist es aber auch mal genug. Wir sind hier schließlich nicht bei der Telekom. 

Stefan wäre es vllt möglich etwas mehr Infos seitens Hans ohne Umwege über Merlin durchsickern zu lassen? Ist ja auch nicht der Sinn der Sache das man da ständig nachfragen muss. Mir geht es auch um das Hintergrundwissen. Shimano, Suntour, etc. wollen ja auch wirtschaften und sagen nicht mal so eben ab.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Hi Uwe,

das ICB-Projekt ist glaube ich bis heute noch nicht bei jedem in seiner Bedeutung wahrgenommen worden. Rein finanziell betrachtet ist es auch nicht wirklich interessant in Anbetracht des Aufwands. Ich sehe aber viel mehr die Chance eine Marke aufzubauen, am besten eine sympathische Marke mit guten Produkten. Ich hoffe, dass dies auch im Nachgang des Projektes erkannt wird und der Wille vorhanden ist, in dieser Richtung weiter zu arbeiten.
Ansonsten haben wir als junges Team natürlich viel dazu gelernt, vor allem unsere Fehler sind gnadenlos ans Licht getreten... eine effektivere Möglichkeit zu lernen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen 

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Feedback-Thread aufmachen, wo jeder seine (möglichst differenzierte) Wahrnehmung von diesem Projekt posten kann... das wäre dann auch eine Möglichkeit unseren Chefs gebündelt Informationen zukommen zu lassen. Sonst isses ja eher so, dass eher die Katastrophen im Projekt wahrgenommen werden...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Stefan wäre es vllt möglich etwas mehr Infos seitens Hans ohne Umwege über Merlin durchsickern zu lassen? Ist ja auch nicht der Sinn der Sache das man da ständig nachfragen muss. Mir geht es auch um das Hintergrundwissen. Shimano, Suntour, etc. wollen ja auch wirtschaften und sagen nicht mal so eben ab.



Ich bin den beiden gerade recht dankbar, dass das so gut klappt... so habe ich für meine Baustellen auch wieder mehr Luft.
Was die Hintergründe betrifft, so kann ich auch gerne noch mal die Fühler ausstrecken, aber sobald Abläufe in anderen Firmen betroffen sind, können wir natürlich nicht fröhlich drauf los plappern...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. April 2013)

Apropos 2013 Bike in 2014 erhältlich - sind denn dann erstmal auch wohl die 2013er Teile dran? 
Wäre aber schick, wenn zB das ICB 01 schon die 2014er Deore Bremse hätte  ...


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Rein finanziell betrachtet ist es auch nicht wirklich interessant in Anbetracht des Aufwands.



Mag sein aber da ist carver selber schuld dran.... 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber viel mehr die Chance eine Marke aufzubauen, am besten eine sympathische Marke mit guten Produkten.



ganz ehrlich? Egal wie das jetzt aus geht - Carver hat für mich da vollkommen verkackt. Da helfen auch nette Tshirts nicht.
Ich hätte gerne asap ein icb 2, danach kann mir die Firma gestohlen bleiben.

Es glaubt doch keiner daran das hier im Forum noch viel gutes über Carver kommen wird. Oder in Zukunft sowas mit der Firma nochmal versucht wird.

Aus Fehlern gelernt? Noch merke ich keinen Lern-Erfolg.

Wenn was gelernt wurde - dann sollen die mal anfangen und Tacheles reden. 
Wie ist die Lage? 
wie geht es weiter? 
Bleibt es bei der Austattung und Preisen? (im august zahl ich nicht mehr UVP). usw. usw...


----------



## cocaine78 (26. April 2013)

Jungs, läuft doch alles super...!
Mein Vorschlag des Tages: Bikes und Rahmen stornieren, somit bleibt Carver auf den 2013er Modellen sitzen.
Die Rahmen und Komplettbikes werden dann in ein paar Monaten "verramscht"
somit kommt man möglicherweise für z.B. 799,00 statt 1099,00 an einen Rahmen mit Dämpfer, und bei den Komplettbikes wird es ähnlich laufen  

Somit hat doch jeder was davon: CARVER lernt eventuell ein bisschen was dazu, und wer jetzt (wie ich ) nicht sofort eins haben muss, macht nen Schapper! 
think positiv!!!

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mag sein aber da ist carver selber schuld dran....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So siehts aus !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> die rahmen gehen wohl raus wenn die bikes in die montage gehen!
> 
> ICB 3 - Komplettbike wird ja dann hier in Deutschland montiert und aufgebaut.
> 
> Wobei ich mich frage warum die rahmen auf ein mal erst mitte Juni fertig sein sollen, wenn die Raw rahmen jetzt schon in deutschland sind. Die werden ja keine 6 wochen beim Eloxieren sein?!


Wer weiß...wir werden sehen. Ich bin froh, dass ich nicht komplett "radlos" bin...allerdings täte mir ein Rad in meiner richtigen Größe langsam mal gut 


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.S.: Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Feedback-Thread aufmachen, wo jeder seine (möglichst differenzierte) Wahrnehmung von diesem Projekt posten kann... das wäre dann auch eine Möglichkeit unseren Chefs gebündelt Informationen zukommen zu lassen.


Halte ich für eine gute Idee.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. April 2013)

Ob Carver etwas draus lernt oder wer anderes, mir egal. 
Carver hatte vorher ein Image wie Bulls oder ne andere ZEG Marke - jetzt hat sie das Image bei sicher 99% der Kunden auch noch. 
Ein Bike das man nicht kaufen kann interessiert die meisten Kunden doch nicht. Wie soll es da das Image verbessern?
Das Image kommt mit guten Bikes und gutem Service.

Ich werd mir das ICB dann mal anschauen gehen, wenn möglich, und dann überlge ich mir erst, obs was für mich ist. Ob ich dann 2014 ein 2013er Bike will...da muss es aber billiger sein.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mag sein aber da ist carver selber schuld dran....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Merlin,

ich kann Dich teilweise schon verstehen, aber manche Prozesse brauchen ihre Zeit. Gerade das Thema Lieferfähigkeit steht bei uns ganz oben auf der Agenda.
Aussagen wie in Deinem Post werden es engagierten Teams in der Zukunft schwierig machen, Freigaben für solche Projekte zu bekommen. Hier liest Gott und die Welt mit und in den meisten Bikefirmen gibts ein ganz ähnliches Chaos wie bei uns... nur bekommt es keiner mit. Das ändert nichts daran, dass wir noch viel zu lernen haben, aber es wäre auch schade, wenn sich keiner mehr traut solche Projekte für die Community zu starten!

Bei allem Verständnis für den Ärger über die Verzögerungen und das Chaos bitte Dich und natürlich alle anderen, nicht zu vergessen, was wir schon alles "geliefert" haben... es ging doch vor allem auch um den Blick hinter die Kulissen.
Welcher Hersteller hat euch den bis dato DWGs, Linkage-Daten und teilweise sogar 3D-Modelle zur Verfügung gestellt? An der Stelle möchte ich mich aber auch noch mal bei all denen bedanken, die sich eingebracht haben und ihre wertvolle Freizeit in dieses Projekt gesteckt haben. Ohne die wäre es natürlich genausowenig gegangen!!!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Feedback-Thread aufmachen, wo jeder seine (möglichst differenzierte) Wahrnehmung von diesem Projekt posten kann... das wäre dann auch eine Möglichkeit unseren Chefs gebündelt Informationen zukommen zu lassen. Sonst isses ja eher so, dass eher die Katastrophen im Projekt wahrgenommen werden...



Und wer soll das lesen? du?
- differenziert sind dann da vielleicht 5% der Kommentare. 
- Ich glaube nicht daran das das die richtigen lesen würden.
- eigentlich glaube ich das das keiner lesen würde, außer denen die ihren Frust da loswerden wollen.

Es verlangt hier keiner das Firmen internes oder Kontakte zu anderen Firmen ausgeplaudert werden.

Was ich fordere:
- Ehrliche Ansage wie lange es mindestens noch dauert. 
- Verlässliche Ansage was passiert wenn es doch später wird.
- z.b. Was passiert wenn es August wird. geht ihr dann mit dem Preis runter? usw.

Angriff ist manchmal eine gute Verteidigung. Soll Carver mal aus den Löchern kommen und Sagen was Sache ist. 

Hans antwortet zwar fleißig auf mails - aber manche Dinge will/kann er auch nicht raus rücken.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gerade das Thema Lieferfähigkeit steht bei uns ganz oben auf  der Agenda.



ich fordere ja keinen festen Liefertermin (da habt ihr auf vieles keinen Einfluss) sondern eine Einschätzung was möglich wäre wenn alles perfekt läuft.
Hier wollen einige das Bike für Urlaub, rennen usw. Und wenn man absehen kann das es gar nicht möglich ist die Kiste bis dahin zu haben braucht man hier keine Zeit mehr verschwenden.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aussagen wie in Deinem Post werden es engagierten Teams in der Zukunft  schwierig machen, Freigaben für solche Projekte zu bekommen. Hier liest  Gott und die Welt mit und in den meisten Bikefirmen gibts ein ganz  ähnliches Chaos wie bei uns... nur bekommt es keiner mit. Das ändert  nichts daran, dass wir noch viel zu lernen haben, aber es wäre auch  schade, wenn sich keiner mehr traut solche Projekte für die Community zu  starten!



naja also sowas ist heute ja kein Geheimnis mehr wie lange shiffe usw brauchen.
Chaos gibt es in fast jeder Firma - keine Frage. 
Vielleicht traut sich sowas ja mal wieder einer. Aber das angagement wirds wohl kaum noch geben. Das was jetzt hinten raus kommt ist schon sehr ernüchternd. 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei allem Verständnis für den Ärger über die Verzögerungen und das Chaos  bitte Dich und natürlich alle anderen, nicht zu vergessen, was wir  schon alles "geliefert" haben... es ging doch vor allem auch um den  Blick hinter die Kulissen.
> Welcher Hersteller hat euch den bis dato DWGs, Linkage-Daten und  teilweise sogar 3D-Modelle zur Verfügung gestellt? An der Stelle möchte  ich mich aber auch noch mal bei all denen bedanken, die sich eingebracht  haben und ihre wertvolle Freizeit in dieses Projekt gesteckt haben.  Ohne die wäre es natürlich genausowenig gegangen!!!



Linkage - gibts auch von anderen Herstellern... 
Es ist ein cooles Bike rausgekommen - keine Frage. Aber was hilft mir ein CAD Modell?


Für wäre hätte wenn ist es zu spät. Jetzt geht es mir und vielen anderen hier das man auch ein bike bekommt. 
Schön die Rnc leute und die die was fahrbereites haben sind nicht so betroffen. Ich werde wohl den sommer nichts zum fahren haben... (nicht mal ein klapprad)
Ich nehme gerne auch einen Bausatz ohne Bremsen. Und ich bin überzeugt viele würden hier einiges an Kompromiss eingehen um die Lieferzeit zu verkürzen.

Ich mein über welche Stückzahlen reden wir denn? 
die 50 Bikes ? Dann pack ich halt die Rahmen und Teile die vorhanden sind in eine Tüte verzichte auf zusammenbauen und versende das. 
Mach einen guten Preis und fertig. Da würden wohl sehr viele drauf eingehen.


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Halte ich für eine gute Idee.



Und was soll das bringen? Gras wächst auch nicht schneller wenn man dran zieht.


----------



## -Wally- (26. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> die rahmen gehen wohl raus wenn die bikes in die montage gehen!
> 
> ICB 3 - Komplettbike wird ja dann hier in Deutschland montiert und aufgebaut.
> 
> Wobei ich mich frage warum die rahmen auf ein mal erst mitte Juni fertig sein sollen, wenn die Raw rahmen jetzt schon in deutschland sind. Die werden ja keine 6 wochen beim Eloxieren sein?!



...nicht 6 Wochen beim Eloxierer, aber bei den Raw Rahmen gabs den Glücksfall, dass die wohl einigermaßen bezahlbar per Luftfracht, innerhalb von wenigen Tagen den Weg vom Werk in Taiwan bis zum Deutschen Zoll gefunden haben. Bei den Serienrahmen siehts so aus, dass die dann demnächst in einen Container verpackt werden, dieser wird dann zum Hafen geschafft, dann verschifft und verbringt erstmal 'nen guten Monat auf See, +/- ein paar Tage. 
Dann muss auch dieser durch den Zoll, danach zu Carver....das zieht sich...

Ich warte selbst auf einen Rahmen, wollte den für einen Alpentrip im Juni haben...bis vor kurzem dachte ich auch, dass das alles gut passt und ich noch genug Zeit für den Aufbau habe...aber gut...muss ich für dieses Jahr dann wohl streichen...mal gucken wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was ich fordere:
> - Ehrliche Ansage wie lange es mindestens noch dauert.
> ...



1. Wird gecheckt
2. Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt, sobald andere im Spiel sind, können wir deutlich weniger offen sein. Das war in der Konstruktion ja überhaupt kein Problem.
3. Das ist halt die Frage, wo Du den Fokus drauf legst. Wenn am Ende nur das fertige Bike zählt, dann hast Du natürlich recht. Wenn man die im Laufe des Projekts ausgetauschten Informationen mit einbezieht, dann sieht die Bilanz halt schon wieder anders aus... für manche ist ein CAD-Modell eben auch was wert.

Wie gesagt... ich kann Dich gut verstehen und wäre an Deiner Stelle auch genervt! Aber will natürlich Werbung dafür machen, dass das Projekt zum Ende hin nicht kippt... und das hängt von der Wahrnehmung in der Community ab.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Baggi4 (26. April 2013)

> für manche ist ein CAD-Modell eben auch was wert.



kann man auch nicht durch die Gegend fahren mit oder?

ich weiß dann das es ein geniales Bike ist, aber was bringts mir wenn ich keins bestellen kann. 



> Aber will natürlich Werbung dafür machen, dass das Projekt zum Ende hin nicht kippt...



zu spät. Ihr habt euch schon lächerlich gemacht, das habt ihr ganz alleine geschafft, dafür war die Community nicht nötig. Sage nur so viel. Im Minutentakt die Specs. geändert, wobei Manches schon ausverkauft war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (26. April 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man dann auch mal die Märchen in Sachen "Der böse Zoll und die sieben jungen Geißlein" sein lassen. Das kommt nämlich in dem Buch "Ausreden für Dummies" gleich nach "Die Post ist schuld"... und ist einfach nur  Es gibt sicher genug mitlesende die bescheid wissen wie das mit Fracht (ob Luft- oder Seefracht), nicht nur aus Taiwan, läuft.


----------



## Rafterman86 (26. April 2013)

Heyo Merlin,
da sich Hans hier ja immernoch nicht persönlich meldet, stelle ich die Frage an dich vll kannst du sie ja weiterleiten:

Die Rede war bis dato hier "nur" vom 01/02er, kann Hans vielleicht auch nen Status zum 03er rausgeben? Die sollten ja etwas eher auf die Reise gehen.


Besten Dank.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

@Kaltumformer:

... die wissen dann auch, was für ein Krampf der Zoll sein kann.

Die Rahmen sind definitv in Deutschland!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Hans spricht in der Sekunde mit dem Spediteur... die Rahmen sind gerade in der Verzollung.
Es hat dem netten Menschen klar gemacht, dass es wirklich brennt!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Beim 1/2 schaut es so aus das die nicht vor ende Juli kommen.
und das ist die positiv denkende Variante von hans...

Habe meine Forderungen von heute auch ihm geschrieben. Darauf kam nur das er nichts neues wisse und das alles mal dem "Boss" weiterleitet....

beim 3er und rahmen habe ich keine Infos.
Aber sind wir ehrlich... selbst wenn da alles da wäre und alles feritg... vor ende juni ist da auch unrealistisch. Also wird man die vor Juli auch nicht sehen.

und das sind alles Termine wenn alles optimal und schnell läuft. Und das da noch irgendwo was nicht klappt ist fast sicher.

Ich gehe für mich in meinen weiteren Entscheidungen davon aus das icb 1/2 Mitte August und ICB 3 / Rahmen Mitte/Ende Juli kommen.

Bedeutet für mich das mir jeder gerne eine Pn schicken darf wenn er irgendwo ein Bike günstig sieht das in die ICB 2 Kategorie fällt und für XL Menschen taugt. oder wenn jemand einen XL RnC Rahmen über hat...


----------



## wallacexiv (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Beim 1/2 schaut es so aus das die nicht vor ende Juli kommen.
> und das ist die positiv denkende Variante von hans...
> 
> Habe meine Forderungen von heute auch ihm geschrieben. Darauf kam nur das er nichts neues wisse und das alles mal dem "Boss" weiterleitet....
> ...



http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-20-Komplettbike-v2-Gr-XL-Einzelstueck

http://www.bunnyhop.de/Specialized-Enduro-EVO-Bikes-2012::8095.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Servus,

ich habe eben ne Weile mitm Hans gesprochen... wir wollen noch mal für die Luftfrachtvariante bei den Kompletträdern kämpfen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... die wissen dann auch, was für ein Krampf der Zoll sein kann.



Ja, und das 95% der Verzögerungen selbst verursacht sind weil Murks mit den Papieren, ungünstiger Verpackung/Kartonage & co gebaut wurde und sei es nur eine fehlende oder nicht ganz exakte Zolltarifnummer. Da lassen die Jungs einen dann spüren wo der Hammer hängt.


----------



## vscope (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe eben ne Weile mitm Hans gesprochen... wir wollen noch mal für die Luftfrachtvariante bei den Kompletträdern kämpfen.
> 
> ...



Das wäre echt ein sinnvolles Goodie!


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-20-Komplettbike-v2-Gr-XL-Einzelstueck
> 
> http://www.bunnyhop.de/Specialized-Enduro-EVO-Bikes-2012::8095.html



hm das speci ist mir zu viel Augenkrebs 

das Fanes ist nett - vom Preis richtig gut. Aber halt schon Sack schwer.
16,2 kg ohne Vario Stütze....

aber danke ... solche links ruhig in mein postfach.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Das Fanes hat aber auch Stahlfeder (Fox/MZ) rundum, mit Luft wären das vermutlich 15,x


----------



## fabi.e (26. April 2013)

Am besten wäre es, wenn nicht nur auf die Komplettbikes, sondern auch auf die Rahmen eingegangen wird. Gibt ja genug, die sich nen Rahmen bestellt haben, wie auch meine Wenigkeit. Wenn das Wort Rahmen fällt weiß man auch nie, ob es sich nun um die RnC Rahmen oder die Serienrahmen handelt. Bitte am besten immer mit dazu schreiben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Die Unterscheidung ist doch mittlerweile recht leicht. Wenn es heißt "ist schon in D, hängt beim Zoll, wo bleibt die Rechnung? etc.pp." handelt es sich um RnC
Heißt es "Wann kommen die überhaupt mal, wirds noch was vor Juli, mal sehn ob doch Luftfracht" gehts um die Serienrahmen.


----------



## vscope (26. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Unterscheidung ist doch mittlerweile recht leicht. Wenn es heißt "ist schon in D, hängt beim Zoll, wo bleibt die Rechnung? etc.pp." handelt es sich um RnC
> Heißt es "Wann kommen die überhaupt mal, wirds noch was vor Juli, mal sehn ob doch Luftfracht" gehts um die Serienrahmen.


----------



## f4lkon (26. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Das wäre echt ein sinnvolles Goodie!



Geil! Das grenzt schon fast an kognitive Dissonanz ;-) Das ist Minimum das mit der Luftfracht zu prüfen.


----------



## mhedder (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe eben ne Weile mitm Hans gesprochen... wir wollen noch mal für die Luftfrachtvariante bei den Kompletträdern kämpfen.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

wäre nett, wenn Ihr das Thema Luftfracht auch nochmal für die Rahmensets genauer unter die Lupe nehmen könntet. 
Meine Wenigkeit hat in erster Linie das Rahmenset bestellt, um möglichen weiteren Lieferverzögerungen vorzubeugen. Bei den gerade hier spekulierten Lieferzeiten, wird mir allerdings selbst das schon zu spät...

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Das wÃ¤re echt ein sinnvolles Goodie!



Nene, nix Goodie. Das wÃ¤re eher ein Versuch die Liefertermine halbwegs im Zaun zuhalten. Ich wÃ¤re definitiv dafÃ¼r, zahle auch gern 50â¬ drauf!
Wenns Radl erst Ende Juli kommt storniere ich - bin vorher drauf angewiesen. Eigentlich sollte schon seit Oktober ein neuer Bock her, wollte aber aufs ICB warten.


----------



## rallleb (26. April 2013)

@Merlin7
Ich habe meinen Rahmen am Montag storniert, also müsste eigentlich wieder ein XL verfügbar sein.
War mir auch alles zu doooooof hier.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> @Merlin7
> Ich habe meinen Rahmen am Montag storniert, also müsste eigentlich wieder ein XL verfügbar sein.
> War mir auch alles zu doooooof hier.



RnC?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

auch die Rahmenset-Lieferzeiten werde ich erneut prüfen... Infos folgen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## -Wally- (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> auch die Rahmenlieferzeiten werde ich erneut prüfen... Infos folgen.
> 
> ...



 Oh ja bitte! (sacht ein ICB Fan, der immer noch auf ein Wunder bei der Rahmenlieferbarkeit hofft...)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> auch die Rahmenset-Lieferzeiten werde ich erneut prüfen... Infos folgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## rallleb (26. April 2013)

Ja, RnC in xl


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] ich erneut prüfen... Infos folgen.



Mit dem Satz: "Wir prüfen das" kann man in den meisten Fällen aus einer "Shitstormartigen Vorstufessituation" die Luft rauslassen.... das steht vermutlich mittlerweile auch in einem "...for Dummies" Buch, allerdings hast du es hier mit einem großen Teil "Profis" zu tun Stefan.


----------



## Kharne (26. April 2013)

Kritik?

Während dem Projekt wurde immer wieder von versucht 650B durch die Hintertür reinzuwürgen, 
das Projekt war ursprünglich als 150/170mm Bike geplant, als Komplettbikes gibts aber nur 
in 170mm und 26" 
(Nein, mich reizen weder 650B noch ein 150mm Aufbau, aber es gibt ne Menge Leute die 
einen solchen Aufbau gerne gehabt hätten, bzw. sich jetzt mit Framekits behelfen 
müssen, so sie denn eins gekriegt haben...)

Nach Festelegung der Specs wurde hier regelrecht gebettelt, dass es Vorbestellungen gibt, 
nix ist passiert und jetzt stehen ne Menge Leute ohne Bike im Regen da.

Nach Festlegung der Specs wurde es hier still, keine Infos mehr, dass Basti weg ist hat man 
nur so nebenbei mitgekriegt, dass die Termine völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen sind auch nur, 
weils massiven Druck gab und der Stefan hier in seiner Freizeit versucht hat die Wogen zu glätten.

Durch Bastis Weggang wurden die Specs durcheinandergewürfelt, wie eine Dienstübergabe 
funktioniert weiß selbst der hinterletzte Gefreite frisch aus der AGA! Da setzt man sich hin 
und spricht mit seinem Vorgänger alles durch.
Oder man hätte auch die Community um ne Zusammenfassung bitten können...

Die Specs sind seit November? fest, und jetzt gibt es Lieferschwierigkeiten? Klar, Lagerkosten 
muss man gering halten, aber dann timed man seine Bestellung so, dass es nicht noch weitere 
Verzögerungen gibt!

Der Webshop: Peinlich^100
Anstatt im Vorfeld die Seiten fertig zu machen und jemand der Bescheid weiß korrekturlesen 
zu lassen werden die Seiten halbfertig und falsch unangekündigt eingestellt, bzw. zu früh, 
die Rede war von 15 Uhr, ich komm um halb 12 nach Hause und der Großteil der Bikes ist 
weg.
Dann werden die Specs noch 1000Mal rumngewürfelt, Aufklärung gibts erst nach massiven 
Druck, wem kommt das bekannt vor? 

Der Stefan setzt sich immernoch ehrenamtlich hier ein, eine offizielle Stellungnahme bleibt 
immernoch aus, offiziell heißt für mich, dass hier der Boss unter dem Accountnamen Carver 
ein Statement postet, dass dann auch auf Facebook und der Carverhomepage landet.

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich hier nochmal ne Lanze für den Stefan brechen, 
dass kann garnicht oft genug wiederholt und betont werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (26. April 2013)

Mit dem Thema Luftfracht tut sich besonders Carver selbst was gutes. Im August werden 2013 Räder schon teils reduziert. Auf der Eurobike kommt auch einiges. Das swoop z. B. kommt mit RS daher und wird allen Bikebravo Redakteuren nen Ständer bescheren und die 190,210mm Version allen "im faster than you" kiddies


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Hi Kaltumformer,

ein "... for Dummies" Buch habe ich nicht gelesen... es bleibt mir aber nix anderes übrig als zum hundertstenmal zu fragen, ob es was Neues gibt 

Die Profis erkenne ich daran, dass sie trotz ausreichender Wut immer noch sachlich und freundlich bleiben, richtig? 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kritik?
> 
> Während dem Projekt wurde immer wieder von versucht 650B durch die Hintertür reinzuwürgen,
> das Projekt war ursprünglich als 150/170mm Bike geplant, als Komplettbikes gibts aber nur
> in 170mm und 26"



Hi Kharne,

thanks... das werde ich eventuell 1:1 nach oben tragen.

Nur eine Kleinigkeit... die Bikes kannst Du alle auch auf 150mm fahren. Oder meintest Du jetzt einen AM-lastigen Aufbau? Der fehlt natürlich noch, der Bereich wird bei uns allerdings vom Drift abgedeckt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Kharne (26. April 2013)

Ich kanns nicht in 150mm fahren, ich hab nämlich keins abgekriegt 

Genau, es wurde ein AM Aufbau versprochen (Finde das aber nicht mehr  ) aber dann kommt 
doch keiner, weils ja das Drift gibt? Dann bitte direkt sagen, dass es nur 170er Aufbauten 
geben wird, weil man dem Drift nicht das Wasser abgraben will!


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Profis erkenne ich daran, dass sie trotz ausreichender Wut immer noch sachlich und freundlich bleiben, richtig?



Ich erwarte auch nicht das du dir die Schuhe anziehst die hier, nicht nach dir, geworfen werden...

Ich würde mir vor allem eher um die Leute Gedanken gemachen die sich hier garnicht erst mehr mitteilen und ihr Rad woanders kaufen, da sind unsachliche und unfreundliche Schreiber noch ein gutes Zeichen (!).


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> @_Merlin7_
> Ich habe meinen Rahmen am Montag storniert, also mÃ¼sste eigentlich wieder ein XL verfÃ¼gbar sein.
> War mir auch alles zu doooooof hier.



Ist noch nicht wieder zu haben. Scheinbar ist aber im XXL online store erst mal alles was sich ICB nennt gesperrt....

Wie war das mit dem RnC Frame? 800â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer 
gabs da gegen Aufpreis einen DÃ¤mpfer dazu?

Klingt auch wenns deutlich teurer wird nach der letzten MÃ¶glichkeit im Sommer oder bald ein ICB fahren zu kÃ¶nnen.



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde mir vor allem eher um die Leute Gedanken gemachen die sich  hier garnicht erst mehr mitteilen und ihr Rad woanders kaufen, da sind  unsachliche und unfreundliche Schreiber noch ein gutes Zeichen  (!).



sowieso erstaunlich das hier leute die keins mehr bestellen konnten oder sowieso schon ein anderes gekauft haben noch mitlesen.

In dem Moment wo es sicher ist das ich storniere oder ein anderes habe bin ich aber sowas von raus hier...

Davon ein Carver zu kaufen werde ich zumindest jedem abraten den ich kenne. Dass das im Falle eines Falles bei Garantie oder crash replacement auch so lÃ¤uft kann man sich ja denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (26. April 2013)

650b schien von Anfang an eine Bedingung zu sein. 



nuts schrieb:


> *Unsere Vorgabe*
> Ein Fullsuspension-Rahmen aus Aluminium steht fest. Und dann ist da noch der Vorschlag für die Laufradgröße: 650B. Dieses, auch 27,5 genannte Zwischending zwischen 26 und Twentyninern, ist momentan in aller Munde und wird 2013 bei den allermeisten Herstellern im Programm sein. Um verfügbare Reifen, Laufräder und Gabeln muss man sich ebenfalls keine Sorgen machen. Wir können hier unter Beteiligung des ICB-Teams gerne darüber diskutieren, ob das Sinn macht, möchten aber vorab schon mal in aller Kürze erklären, warum wir uns für diesen Vorschlag entschieden haben:
> 
> Das ICB-Projekt ist komplett neu, nach vorne gedacht. Das 650B Laufrad unterstützt diesen Anspruch.
> ...





Für das ICB, als inzwischen das ICB2, wurde klar für 26" gestimmt. Wieso war dann aber niemand von Carver so konsequent und hat neben dem 1er und 3er noch ein Modell mit 650b zusammengestellt? Das Ganze in 150mm Einstellung mit Revelation in ebenfalls 150mm wäre doch sicher ein schönes Rad geworden. Zu viele vergleichbare Modelle wären auch noch nicht auf dem Markt.
Inzwischen könnte es dafür aber schon etwas zu spät sein. In den News gibts ja in letztes Zeit immer häufiger genau soetwas als Neuvorstellung zu sehen.


----------



## warp4 (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht wieder zu haben. Scheinbar ist aber im XXL online store erst mal alles was sich ICB nennt gesperrt....
> 
> Wie war das mit dem RnC Frame? 800 ohne Dämpfer
> gabs da gegen Aufpreis einen Dämpfer dazu?
> ...



Rahmen 799, Monarch optional für 200 dazu.
Die Umfrage, wer einen haben will (und damit direkt die passende Rechnung bekommt) ist schon vorbei. Allerdings sind noch Dämpfer "im Pool"  
Am Besten schreibst Du direkt den Nuts an !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht wieder zu haben. Scheinbar ist aber im XXL online store erst mal alles was sich ICB nennt gesperrt....
> 
> Wie war das mit dem RnC Frame? 800â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer
> gabs da gegen Aufpreis einen DÃ¤mpfer dazu?
> ...



Ja, 799â¬, der Monarch+ fÃ¼r 200â¬ dazu bestellbar.

Ob Nuts dazu noch der richtige Ansprechpartner ist weiÃ ich nicht, wÃ¼rde mich eher direkt mit dem Webshop in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Baggi4 (26. April 2013)

Um mal ganz sachlich zu bleiben. Du machst nen guten Job, obwohls nicht deine Aufgaben ist. Auch von mir ein Großes Danke.
Die Leute sind es aber leid als das gleiche zu hören. Ich versteh jeden der hier seinen Brasst ablässt. Es sind/waren ja eure potenziellen Kunden die über die art und weise wie hier vogegangen wird, sauer sind. 
Ich schätze mal das hier mehr Leute abspringen bzw. sich ein anders Bike holen werden wie es Leute gibt die ein ICB ihr eigen nennen können. Hätte man einen Liefertermin vor Mai einhalten können, hätte man mit sicherheit Mindestens 50% mehr Bikes verkaufen können.
Es fehlen nach wie vor noch Infos. Kommt dieses Jahr noch ne 2te Charge? Wie gehts nächstes Jahr weiter? Gibts ein 2014er ICB? Was wird an den anderen Varianten fürs nächst Jahr geändert? Kommt eine CPS-Variante hinzu? Bleiben die Rahmenfarben so oder ändert sich auch was daran?


----------



## Ponch (26. April 2013)

Den 650b Zug hat Carver voll verschlafen. Wenn jetzt für 2014 noch was angekündigt werden sollte dann hat das sowieso schon jeder im Programm. Jetzt (oder meinetwegen auch für den Juli) hätte man aber mit wesentlich weniger Konkurrenten zu kämpfen gehabt.
Aber wen wundert es? Erst großartig ankündigen es soll auf jeden Fall 650b Versionen geben und heute ist kein Wort mehr davon zu hören (okay, man hört von Carver ja scheinbar eh nichts mehr).
Tut mir leid für den Stefan der wirklich viel Herzblut in dieses Projekt gesteckt hat. Mit Carver hat er sich aber wohl den falschen Arbeitgeber ausgesucht.
Und Carver als Marke etablieren...soll sich jeder selbst sein Teil zu denken...


----------



## Baschtimann (26. April 2013)

Vor dem projekt habe ich carver nicht gekannt! jetzt habe ich zumindest davon gehört! 
ich bin froh das es kein 650b bike gibt! 
bin mal gespannt ob sich das überhaupt durchsetzt!
fakt ist das es ein tolles bike geworden ist und ich mich wie ein schnitzel auf den RNC freue!
was für ne marke ist mir woscht egal funktionieren muss es und ich glaube wir hatten nicht den schlechtesten konstrukteur da für!!! 
das die serienbike-leuds so lange warten müssen ist sehr bitter!
trotzdem war es ein super spannendes projekt udn ich bin froh das ich so viel mitbekommen habe!
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> Um mal ganz sachlich zu bleiben. Du machst nen guten Job, obwohls nicht deine Aufgaben ist. Auch von mir ein Großes Danke.
> Die Leute sind es aber leid als das gleiche zu hören. Ich versteh jeden der hier seinen Brasst ablässt. Es sind/waren ja eure potenziellen Kunden die über die art und weise wie hier vogegangen wird, sauer sind.
> Ich schätze mal das hier mehr Leute abspringen bzw. sich ein anders Bike holen werden wie es Leute gibt die ein ICB ihr eigen nennen können. Hätte man einen Liefertermin vor Mai einhalten können, hätte man mit sicherheit Mindestens 50% mehr Bikes verkaufen können.
> Es fehlen nach wie vor noch Infos. Kommt dieses Jahr noch ne 2te Charge? Wie gehts nächstes Jahr weiter? Gibts ein 2014er ICB? Was wird an den anderen Varianten fürs nächst Jahr geändert? Kommt eine CPS-Variante hinzu? Bleiben die Rahmenfarben so oder ändert sich auch was daran?



Hi Baggi,

die Leute haben ja auch recht, ich würde nicht anders reagieren. In meinem unendlichen Pflichtbewusstsein halte ich die Fahne natürlich hoch bis der Feind die Stellung überrannt hat 
Spaß beiseite... das wir derzeit ne fette Packung kassieren ist durchaus verdient. Aber mir ist es wichtig, dass ihr uns die Chance zum lernen gebt.
Es ist hinter den Kulissen schon viel passiert und ich glaube demnächst kommt auch noch mal ein groooßer Einlauf von oben. D.h. "ungestraft" werden unsere Fehler ohnehin nicht bleiben. Es wäre nur schön, wenn die Schelte nicht überhand nimmt... wir sind ja alles nur Menschen und nicht frei von Gefühlen. Wenn der Anschiss zu viel wird, dann werden aus den geläuterten kleinen Jungs total verstörte Kinder die besoffen am Bahnhof randalieren 

Was die Nachbestellung und Folgemodelle betrifft:
Für MY14 soll der Rahmen ohne tiefgreifende Änderungen durchlaufen (ist ja eh mehr oder minder ein 14er Bike...), dann sind wir wenigstens für nächstes Jahr pünktlich. Wann die nächste Bestellung platziert wird ist noch nicht sicher, gebe ich dann aber bekannt.

Ich würde auch gerne mit euch an neuen Versionen, Verbesserungen und Änderungen arbeiten... allerdings könnte es aufgrund der derzeitigen Entwicklung passieren, dass irgendwann die Notbremse gezogen wird. Es ist deutlich einfacher sich nicht zu engagieren und keinen Ärger dafür zu kassieren, als sich der Community zu stellen und einen Haufen (berechtigte) Haue zu kassieren. Auch deshalb hoffe ich, dass am Ende nicht nur das Negative gesehen wird...

EDIT: Vielleicht wird die nächste große interne Runde auch dazu führen, dass wir sagen: "Jetzt erst recht! Wir hängen uns jetzt Vollgas rein und zwar von ganz oben bis unten." Das ist das wofür ich mich einsetzen werde.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Baggi4 (26. April 2013)

> Ich würde auch gerne mit euch an neuen Versionen, Verbesserungen und  Änderungen arbeiten... allerdings könnte es aufgrund der derzeitigen  Entwicklung passieren, dass irgendwann die Notbremse gezogen wird.



Das hört sich doch mal teils gut an. Ich geb dem Projekt hier ensthaft ne Chance, habe ja noch nicht storniert. Werde wohl einer der wenigen sein der nen 150er Aufbau macht. Wollte eigentlich nen fertiges kaufen aber egal. 

Zur derzeitigen Entwicklung bleibt nur zu sagen. Verluste zählen und in die 2014er Schlacht ziehen und siegen. 
ps. wenn ihr es schaffen solltet das noch dieses Jahr die 2014er Modelle zum Kunden unterwegs sind, hab ihr gar keine so schlechten Karten für 2014.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Und wenn eure PMs kein 650B-ICB mit Pike und allem Trallalla und Hastdunichtgesehen was derzeit für Enduro auf den Markt geworfen wird zusammenstöpseln ist ihnen endgültig nichtmehr zu helfen 

DAS Ding könnte sich dann durchaus gut verkaufen, ausreichende Stückzahlen vorrausgesetzt


----------



## Thomas (26. April 2013)

Zum Thema Lieferfähigkeit

*Sofort Lieferbar:*




Wir (MTB-News.de) hatten als kleines Dankeschön für die engagiertesten der Mitarbeiter unter den Foristen im Januar spezielle T-Shirts bestellt. Diese wurden zwischenzeitlich geliefert und sie wurden den Hobby-Konstrukteuren Anfang dieser Woche zugeschickt. Die Shirts gibt es zusätzlich auch bei uns im Webshop. 

http://shop.mtb-news.de/products/t-shirt-ich-bin-bikedesigner

Ich hoffe die Shirts werden durch den hakeligen Projektverlauf gegen Ende nicht zum Ladenhüter... 

Viele Grüße
Thomas (der auch auf sein ICB02 wartet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> wir sind ja alles nur Menschen und nicht frei von GefÃ¼hlen.



Manche kennen aber nur Hunger und Durst... 


Hmm.... also vorausgesetzt ich bekomme ein RnC... sind das trotzdem fÃ¼r praktisch gleiche Ausstattung 500â¬ mehr...

Vorteil: hÃ¤tte gleich 650B... 
Nachteil: es dauert trotzdem bis das Zeug eloxiert ist und man alle Teile hat und die Kiste aufgebaut ist.



Thomas schrieb:


> . Die Shirts gibt es zusÃ¤tzlich auch bei uns im Webshop.



und ich dachte schon man hÃ¤tte etwas exklusives... limitiertes...


----------



## p00nage (26. April 2013)

Thomas schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lieferfähigkeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann gibt´s denn mal wieder die normalen IBC Shirt´s ?


----------



## Thomas (26. April 2013)

Es sind welche bestellt, sobald ich ein Lieferdatum habe gebe ich bescheid...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## foreigner (26. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark:
Man kann jetzt viele schÃ¶ne oder unschÃ¶ne Worte verlieren. Fakt ist:
AllerspÃ¤testens wenn der 1. August  gekommen ist, das Rad nicht da ist oder der Preis auch nicht deutlich nach unten gegangen ist, storniere ich. Punkt.
Im Eurobike-Monat kaufe ich kein Bike mit alten Komponenten zum normalen Preis. Da kauft man sich ein 50% reduziertes 5000â¬ GeschoÃ oder man holt sich eines mit Brandneuem Stuff. Und die ersten gibtÂ´s spÃ¤testens 2 Wochen nach Eurobike.

Da gehtÂ´s nicht darum, dass die SLX 2014 ne andere Kette bekommt. Der DÃ¤mpfer ist aktualisiert und dass zur Eurobike ne neue heftigere Endurogabel kommt, das ist nicht so schwer zu eraten. Wenn die Pike 160mm gut erfÃ¼llt mit brandneuer DÃ¤mpfung, die ganze Zeit schon an Freeridern 170er Lyriks verbaut werden und die Totem nur noch ein Schattendasein fristet, dann ist klar dass ne neue 170/180er kommt. Und dann kauft man nicht zum normalen Preis die alte. Da bin ich garantiert nicht der einzige der so denkt.

Also, Entweder kommen die Komplettbikes bis Mitte Juli per Luft, oder dass ICB 02 kostet noch 2000â¬, oder ich fahre spÃ¤testens im Herbst ein anderes Bike. So einfach ist das. FÃ¼r den Urlaub Anfang Juli, kann ichÂ´s eh vergessen, dann mÃ¼sste ich mir wohl jetzt ein Tyee bestellen.

Ich kotz gerade richtig. Zum Tourenfahren habe ich derzeit nur noch mein uralt-bike. 1080er Radstand, 75mm Federweg vorne, 72Â° Lenkwinkel, 15 Jahre alt und so fÃ¤hrtÂ´s sich auch noch. Spass macht das nicht. Bin gestern wieder aus verzweiflung mit dem Downhiller Tour gefahren bis zur erschÃ¶pfung. Kurz: Ich will einfach ein Fahrrad, da helfen mir auch keine CAD Modelle, auf den fÃ¤hrt sichÂ´s so schlecht.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da bin ich garantiert nicht der einzige der so denkt.



nein absolut nicht. Stimme dir 110% zu.



foreigner schrieb:


> Entweder kommen die Komplettbikes bis Mitte Juli per Luft, oder dass ICB 02 kostet noch 2000, oder ich fahre spätestens im Herbst ein anderes Bike.



+1



foreigner schrieb:


> Ich kotz gerade richtig.


+1  Und wenn wirklich ein Thread aufgemacht wird in dem man sich ausheulen darf - da komme ich sicher an die Ziechen Begrenzung pro post.
Da würde ich Verbal Inkontinent. Und nicht auf die nette Art.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

GUTE NACHRICHTEN:

Wir haben von oben ein GO bezüglich der Luftfracht der Komplettbikes bekommen!!!
Der Hans checkt das noch mit unserem Assembler, da sind aber keine Probleme zu erwarten (kann denen ja wurscht sein, wie die Dinger um den Globus geschickt werden).

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das unser "Goodie" sein wird... ist auch nicht ganz billig der Spaß!


----------



## foreigner (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Und wenn wirklich ein Thread aufgemacht wird in dem man sich ausheulen darf - da komme ich sicher an die Ziechen Begrenzung pro post.
> Da würde ich Verbal Inkontinent. Und nicht auf die nette Art.


 
Ach, ich könnte denen immer noch sehr sachlich schreiben, was ich gut an dem Projekt fand, was nicht und was absolut in die Hose ging.
Ich kann mich dann aber auch genauso sachlich noch für ein anderes Bike entscheiden.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Können klar - die Frage ist ob man will. 

Also Luftpost...
Dann komme ich mit viel positiven Denken jetzt auf Mitte Juli oder 11 Wochen ab jetzt. 

oder nur noch ein Quartal warten...


----------



## foreigner (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> GUTE NACHRICHTEN:
> 
> Wir haben von oben ein GO bezüglich der Luftfracht der Komplettbikes bekommen!!!
> Der Hans checkt das noch mit unserem Assembler, da sind aber keine Probleme zu erwarten (kann denen ja wurscht sein, wie die Dinger um den Globus geschickt werden).
> ...


 
 Danke!
Ein Lichtblick. Heißt man spart die 4 Wochen Schiff und die Dinger sind Mitte Juli da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> GUTE NACHRICHTEN:
> 
> Wir haben von oben ein GO bezüglich der Luftfracht der Komplettbikes bekommen!!!
> Der Hans checkt das noch mit unserem Assembler, da sind aber keine Probleme zu erwarten (kann denen ja wurscht sein, wie die Dinger um den Globus geschickt werden).
> ...




Heist unter umständen sind die Komplettbikes vor den Rahmenkits da?! 

das sind aber mal gute neuigkeiten!


----------



## foreigner (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oder nur noch ein Quartal warten...


 
Sei still !
Bis dahin sehe  ich aus wie Conan der Barbar vom Tourenfahren mit Dowhnillbike.
Und hab wahrscheinlich kaputte Knie ...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> GUTE NACHRICHTEN:
> 
> Wir haben von oben ein GO bezüglich der Luftfracht der Komplettbikes bekommen!!!
> Der Hans checkt das noch mit unserem Assembler, da sind aber keine Probleme zu erwarten (kann denen ja wurscht sein, wie die Dinger um den Globus geschickt werden).
> ...


 Danke für den Einsatz

btw: gilt die LF auch für ICB03/Framesets?


----------



## foreigner (26. April 2013)

Achja, und ich hab´s noch 2 Tage eher. Hol´s ja beim Shop ab


----------



## noam (26. April 2013)

öhöm, ihr wisst aber schon was ein Goodie normalerweise ist, oder?

Unter Goodie versteht man im allgemeinen eine kostenfreie ZUSATZleistung FÜR den Kunden.

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, wo die ZUSATZLEISTUNG für den Kunden liegt, wenn die Lieferzeit von absolut unerträglich (und damit zwingend einhergehender Stornierung der Bestellung) auf kaum tragbar verändert wird.

Der einzige der von der Versandartänderung einen Vorteil hat ist Carver. Ich denke, dass ihr zu dem Preis kaum Räder im August verkaufen würdet. Zumindet der interessierte MTBler wird sich so ein Vorjahresmodell kaum andrehen lassen, wenn er für deutlich weniger Geld (Rabatte der anderen Hersteller auf Vorjahresmodelle) ein gleichwertig ausgestattetes Bike bekommt. Dazu kommt noch eure überdenkenswerte Vertriebsstruktur. Ich kann als Versender (und nichts anderes seid ihr, trotz der XXL Kette) keine Ladenpreise aufrufen, denn mit Service darf Carver nach der Geschichte hier nicht mehr werben, wenn man denn halbwegs glaubwürdig bleiben will.





Ich für meinen Teil habe ja meine Entscheidung schon vor Monaten überdacht. Ich habe mich sehr auf das ICB2 Komplettrad gefreut, nur als die ersten Komplukationen und dann auch noch die mangelnde Kommunikation auftraten entschied ich mich relativ schnell doch woanders zu kaufen. Gott lobe diese Entscheidung!

Würde ich immernoch aufs ICB warten, wäre ich Mega angepisst und eigentlich sollte man Carver zeigen, dass man sowas nicht mit der IBC machen kann. Vielleicht sollte man als erzieherische Maßnahme das Bike komplett ignorieren und Carver vor die Wand setzen. Zwar wäre es das Todesurteil für weitere solche Projekte doch mal ehrlich, wer würde sich denn in einem etwaigen neuen Projekt engagieren, wenn man um die Probleme hier weiß und vor allem wenn am Ende doch wieder ein PM vieles selbständig umentscheidet und es wenig bis keine Kommunikation gibt, wenn es in die heiße Phase geht.

Gelernt sollte hier jeder haben, dass nicht die Bikeentwicklung und das Design am Reißbrett das Problem ist, sondern eher die Durchsetzung der sinnhaften Entwicklung bis in den Verkauf


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Achja, und ich hab´s noch 2 Tage eher. Hol´s ja beim Shop ab



1. ich fahr gerade mit einem 18,5 kg Schrott radel rum bei dem ich drauf warte das die Gabel raus bricht und ein Pedal steht schief...
weis also genau was du meinst...

2. um die 2 Tage beneide ich dich wenn es soweit ist.


Immerhin hatte ich immer recht das die graue Masse abstimmt (Teils deutlich über 1000 Leute) und am ende vielleicht 50 davon eins kaufen. (weniger als 5%)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Danke für den Einsatz
> 
> btw: gilt die LF auch für ICB03/Framesets?



Den Einsatz hat der Hans gebracht, aber ich leite ihm das Dankeschön gerne weiter 

Die Rahmensets werden wohl wie gehabt per Schiff gesendet, ich rechne also mit einer ähnlichen Ankunftszeit.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2013)

Danke dir Stefan! 
Wann gibts ne offizielle Meldung zum Lieferdatum?

LG Jens


----------



## mhedder (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Den Einsatz hat der Hans gebracht, aber ich leite ihm das Dankeschön gerne weiter
> 
> Die Rahmensets werden wohl wie gehabt per Schiff gesendet, ich rechne also mit einer ähnlichen Ankunftszeit.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Gerade bei den Rahmensets sollte die Luftfracht auf Grund des wesentlich geringeren Packmaßes und vor allem Gewichtes längst nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen. 
Ich denke, es geht hier einigen so wie mir, dass Sie das Rahmenset gewählt haben, weil von vornherein klar war, dass man damit zeitlich besser dran ist...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke dir Stefan!
> Wann gibts ne offizielle Meldung zum Lieferdatum?
> 
> LG Jens



Wird weiter geleitet sobald vorhanden.

Dazu noch mal eine kurze Info am Rande:
Es wurde sich schon einige male gewundert, warum erst jetzt Probleme mit der Lieferzeit auf den Tisch kommen... das liegt auch daran, dass die Teile direkt vom Assembler bestellt werden... da sind wir wieder bei der bereits angesprochenen Asien-Problematik. Das sich der Hans da jetzt noch dazwischen klemmt um Dinge zu beschleunigen ist normalerweise eigentlich garnicht vorgesehen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## warp4 (26. April 2013)

noam schrieb:


> öhöm, ihr wisst aber schon was ein Goodie normalerweise ist, oder?
> 
> Unter Goodie versteht man im allgemeinen eine kostenfreie ZUSATZleistung FÜR den Kunden.
> 
> ...



Halt doch den Ball mal ein wenig flacher.
Du hast doch nie auf das ICB gewartet...


----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wird weiter geleitet sobald vorhanden.
> 
> Dazu noch mal eine kurze Info am Rande:
> Es wurde sich schon einige male gewundert, warum erst jetzt Probleme mit der Lieferzeit auf den Tisch kommen... das liegt auch daran, dass die Teile direkt vom Assembler bestellt werden... da sind wir wieder bei der bereits angesprochenen Asien-Problematik. Das sich der Hans da jetzt noch dazwischen klemmt um Dinge zu beschleunigen ist normalerweise eigentlich garnicht vorgesehen...
> ...



die Info zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt hätte hier viel Ärger eindämmen können, glaube ich. Ist kein Vorwurf an dich direkt, eher an die Kommunikation der letzten Monate


----------



## noam (26. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Halt doch den Ball mal ein wenig flacher.
> Du hast doch nie auf das ICB gewartet...



Schlaufuchs!

Hätte es von Anfang an geheißen, dass im April ein ICB verfügbar ist, hätte ich eins. Ich habe die ganze Entwicklung verfolgt, nur nicht überall meinen Senf dazugegeben. Fand das Projekt sehr spannend und aufschlussreich

Nur weil ich gern schon früh auf einem adäquaten Untersatz unterwegs sein wollte und nicht nen halbes Jahr warten wollte, dazu noch das MTB hauptsächlich als Trainingsrad neben dem RR und TT nutze und da brauch ichs halt schon im Winter wo so mancher Sofaheld lieber den ganzen Tag im IBC rumsurft anstatt mal draußen rumzufahren. Achne er konnte ja nicht draußen rumfahren, weil das ICB noch nicht da war. Und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.


Achja, lass deinen Frust nicht an mir aus sondern geh raus radeln!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

noam schrieb:


> halt schon im Winter wo so mancher Sofaheld lieber den ganzen Tag im IBC rumsurft anstatt mal draußen rumzufahren. Achne er konnte ja nicht draußen rumfahren, weil das ICB noch nicht da war. Und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.



EPIC FAIL.

Aber als Trainigsgerät neben RR und TT (Triathlontrike ) ist das ICB für nen Downhillschisser ansich eh nen Kaliber zu groß. *SCNR*

Dass ein Boykott des ICB Carver mitnichten in den Ruin treiben würde sollte bei näherer Begutachtung der Webseite und XXL-Läden irgendwie klar sein.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

TT ist bei dem wohl eher Tischtennis...

achja gibt immer wieder leut die man in die ignorlist eintragen muss...


----------



## noam (26. April 2013)

Würde ihnen aber zeigen, dass man sich als Community nicht verarschen lässt!

Och das mit dem Trainingsgerät passt schon. Zum Touren und Co, hab ich ja noch ein paar andere Räder. Nur das Bergabfahren macht ja nun mal auch Spaß. Das Downhillschisser isn Insider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (26. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> GUTE NACHRICHTEN:
> 
> Wir haben von oben ein GO bezüglich der Luftfracht der Komplettbikes bekommen!!!
> Der Hans checkt das noch mit unserem Assembler, da sind aber keine Probleme zu erwarten (kann denen ja wurscht sein, wie die Dinger um den Globus geschickt werden).
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben tut ihr euch damit wohl den größten Gefallen  Selbst bei dem Termin Mitte Juli möchte ich kein ICB3 Käufer sein bzw. mir die Eurobike am besten gar nicht erst ansehen.


----------



## warp4 (26. April 2013)

noam schrieb:


> Schlaufuchs!
> 
> Hätte es von Anfang an geheißen, dass im April ein ICB verfügbar ist, hätte ich eins. Ich habe die ganze Entwicklung verfolgt, nur nicht überall meinen Senf dazugegeben. Fand das Projekt sehr spannend und aufschlussreich
> 
> ...



Frust ? Ach was, ich hab jetzt erst mal Urlaub. 
Und Radfahren geht auch ohne ICB 

Du hast nicht überall Deinen Senf dazu gegeben ?? Genau gesagt,hast Du überhaupt nix dazu gegeben.
Aber jetzt die schlauen Sprüche raushauen.
Naja, wenn es Dir was bringt...

Over and out


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

noam schrieb:


> Würde ihnen aber zeigen, dass man sich als Community nicht verarschen lässt!
> 
> Och das mit dem Trainingsgerät passt schon. Zum Touren und Co, hab ich ja noch ein paar andere Räder. Nur das Bergabfahren macht ja nun mal auch Spaß. Das Downhillschisser isn Insider.



"Verarschen" würde aber bösen Willen seitens Carver vorraussetzen. Und der ist nun beim besten Willen nciht gegeben. Das ist das Zusammentreffen mangelnder Prozesssicherheit mit äußeren Einflüssen und vermutlich Unerfahrenheit sowie Uninformiertheit der Sachbearbeiter.
Auch nicht toll, aber nicht mit voller Absicht. 
Verarschen wäre es wenn sie die schon die volle Summe gefordert hätten und das ganze jetzt still aussitzen würden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben tut ihr euch damit wohl den größten Gefallen  Selbst bei dem Termin Mitte Juli möchte ich kein ICB3 Käufer sein bzw. mir die Eurobike am besten gar nicht erst ansehen.



hmmm... Teils/Teils... durch die Luftfracht bleibt am Ende tatsächlich fast keine Kohle mehr hängen.
Ich finde es aber auch vollkommen gerechtfertigt, schließlich wollen hier einige noch im Sommer auf ihrem ICB hocken. Auch wenns nicht danach aussieht: Uns tut der Verlauf der letzten Zeit auch ziemlich weh und das nicht nur, weil es Ärger/Stress für uns bedeutet hat... sondern auch, weil ihr auf eure Bikes warten müsst! Hier sitzen keine bösen Menschen, nur verpeilt simmer halt n bissl 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Am Ende gibts Anfang juli irgendwo einen super Ausverkauf ... 
und dann kommen die bikes paar Tage spÃ¤ter ... 
Aber keiner will die mehr weil die leute versorgt sind... 

Das wÃ¤re dann die verdiente Strafe... 

Das mit dem rnc lasse ich. 500â¬ mehr sind mir zu viel. 
Wobei es mich jetzt schon nervt das man dann beim icb 2 auch noch mit der reverb rummachen muss usw.


----------



## f4lkon (26. April 2013)

Besonders böse schaut auch keiner von euch aus auf dem Foto im Katalog  Aber das wird wahrscheinlich ja auch daran liegen, dass ihr da alle vor einem ICB posiert was ihr schon in den Händen hattet. Du strahlst da von allen eh am meisten.(hast ja auch schon eins)^^

Natürlich wünsche ich euch auch Erfolg mit dem Rad besonders für die Zukunft. Das bei der ersten Welle nicht viel an Geld abfällt war ja abzusehen und es gibt durchaus Geschäftsmodelle wo das mit eingeplant ist. Zumal dies an anderer Stelle kompensiert werden kann. Über Image muss ich hier nichts erzählen. Naja ich wollte nur nicht, dass es so klingt als sei das mit der Luftfracht nur für uns.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. April 2013)

Also Juli oder August ist zwar echt hart aber man sollte schon die Kirche im Dorf lassen. 

Das P/L-VerhÃ¤ltnis ist sensationell und konkurrenzlos. Da sieht selbst Yt oder Canyon alt aus. FÃ¼r 1800â¬ gibt's auch nach der Eurobike kein vergleichbares Enduro. Deshalb wird das sicher kein LadenhÃ¼ter sofern es keine Kinderkrankheiten gibt.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das P/L-Verhältnis ist sensationell und konkurrenzlos.



Wenn man es jetzt kaufen und bekommen würde - ja absolut.

Ende Juli / august schaut das sicher anders aus.
In der Zeit wollte ich mir eigentlich letztes Jahr was kaufen. Habs dann wegen ICB nicht gemacht... 
und zu der Zeit gabs schon einige Angebote mit 30-45%. 

und gegen ein 4000-4500 bike schaut das ICB 2 dann im PL nicht mehr so Stark  aus


----------



## foreigner (26. April 2013)

Der Rahmen ist halt einfach schick.
Wenn´s jetzt Mitte Juli da ist und schon mal Fliegen gelernt hat, ist´s jetzt halt so. Aber weitere Verzögerungen und Aufschübe tolleriere ich dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (26. April 2013)

Also für 1800 hab ich in den ganzen letzen Jahren nix Vergleichbares gesehen. Auch nicht reduziert. 

Klar, Canyon kommt vielleicht vom reinen Wert her ran wenn die was reduzieren. Aber dann muss man wieder das ganze Fox- und Avid-Gelumpe verkaufen und hat einen Gummi-Hinterbau.

Auch nach der Eurobike gibt's für den Preis nix wesentlich besseres. 

Das ICB ist u.a. deshalb so einzigartig weil die Ausstattung durch die Communityabstimmungen sehr gut durchdacht ist. Kombiniert mit dem variablen Rahmendesign fällt mir da kein konkurrenzfähiges Angebot ein.


----------



## Baggi4 (26. April 2013)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Steuersatz aus. Habe das Thema hier noch mal durchforstet und gemerkt dass das wegen der Suntourgabel im Sandverlaufen ist. Ist bei den Rahmenkits überhaupt ein Steuersatz dabei? laut xxl-Page schon. Oder betraf die Lieferbarkeit nur die Kompletträder?


----------



## NoIdea (26. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ICB ist u.a. deshalb so einzigartig weil die Ausstattung durch die Communityabstimmungen sehr gut durchdacht ist. Kombiniert mit dem variablen Rahmendesign fällt mir da kein konkurrenzfähiges Angebot ein.


Ich hoffs... seit Anfang des Projekts bin ich dabei und das Ding sollte mein !1.! Bike werden! Sprich: SEITDEM warte ich darauf endlich mit diesem Hobby durchstarten zu können (Hatte ja gedacht, dass ich spätestens im Februar eins haben werde -daher habe ich das ausgehalten zu warten und beim Enticklungsprozess zu lernen...)


----------



## Forsterera (26. April 2013)

Es ist wirklich schade was hier passiert...

Habe nun auch die Info, dass ich ab August auch wieder längere Zeit in China bin. Ich hatte mir Ende Juni als Liefertermin erhofft, das wäre vollkommen okay gewesen. Da ich mir das 1er sowieso als 650b aufbauen wollte und ich das nächste Saison sehr viel einfacher realisieren kann, muss schon einiges passieren, dass ich doch nicht storniere. 

Die Luftfracht als Goodie ist übrigens ein schlechter Witz ... Dann könntet ihr genauso gut auch RC2, 150mm Stealth und die XT- Kassette als Goodie darstellen (falls irgendwas davon kommen sollte). Es mögen Kleinigkeiten sein, die hier stören, aber wenn man sieht wie das Projekt hier nun beendet wird ist das doch schon sehr ernüchternd. 

PS: Auch wenn Carver anscheinend ein 5-Mann-Betrieb ist, das ist ja nicht das erste Bike was von euch gebaut wird. Das ist aber wirklich schon haarsträubend wie hier Projektmanagment betrieben wird ... Leider wirklich traurig alles und das hat das Bike und auch alle die daran mitgewirkt haben nicht verdient.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

ich geb eine mail vom hans einfach mal 1:1 weiter....

 Habe mir gerade das Forum angesehen. Die Info wegen der Luftfracht ist ja schon angekommen.
  Ansonsten habe ich heute keine neuen Fakten bekommen, bleibe aber trotzdem dran.
  Zum Kernproblem. Meine persönliche Einschätzung zum Liefertermin: die Räder stehen bei unveränderten LT's der Teile Mitte Juli beim Kunden, wenn's schlecht läuft Ende Juli.
  Zeitplan:
  - Ende Juni dürfte die Montage abgeschlossen sein.
  - Die Anlieferung per Luftfracht incl. Verzollung dauert erfahrungsgemäß etwa 1 Woche. Bei den RNC-Rahmen hat's auch genau eine Woche gedauert, die kommen am Montag bei XXL.de an. Der Zoll macht zwar in Einzelfällen (selten) mehr Ärger als normal, sowas kostet aber nur 1-2 Tage.
  - Für die Endmontage brauchen wir nochmal ca. eine Woche, evtl. ein paar Tage länger. In dieser Grössenordnung habe ich diesbezüglich leider keine Erfahrungswerte.
  - Postlaufzeit: 1-3 Tage
  Ich rechne mit einer Toleranz von ca. 4-5 Tagen in jede Richtung.
  An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal betonen, daß ich immer offen und ehrlich war. Ich hatte und habe keinerlei Interesse daran, irgendwen zu verarschen oder schöngefönte Fabeltermine in die Welt zu setzen. Ihr bekommt die Infos, die ich bekomme - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn sich da was ändert, liegt's nicht an mangelnder Ehrlichkeit.
  Gruß Hans


----------



## tudeski (26. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

Hallo Stefan,

wäre es möglich anzufragen ob entweder die Rechnungen bei den RnC´s jetzt schon rausgehen oder die Rahmen direkt mit Rechnung / per Nachnahme verschickt werden? Ich zahle auch gerne die paar  Nachnahmegebühr wenn ich dafür mein Bike schneller habe.
Ich verstehe ja das Carver nichts/wenig dafür kann, das die erst verzögert fertig wurden oder jetzt im Zoll hängen ( hatte auch schon ärger mit denen  ), aber ich würde es absolut nicht verstehen, wenn die Rahmen bei euch im Lager liegen, fertig verpackt sind und dann auch nur 1 Tag vergeht an dem sie nicht rausgehen weil ihr auf den Zahlungseingang warten müsst.....
Das wäre einfach nur eine zu 100% hausgemachte Verzögerung!

Vielen Dank schon mal von einem immer noch positiv denkendem Kunden, der ebenfalls meint das du ein geiles Bike auf die Räder gestellt hast 

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baggi4 (26. April 2013)

also um das mal mitzuschneiden. Die Komplettbikes werden wegen leiferverzögerungen per Luftfracht verschickt. Und die Rahmen kommen auch zeitgleich weil die ja mit dem Schiff unterwegs sind? Das heißt auf gut deutsch, keiner bekommt ein ICB1/2 oder ICb1/2 Rahmenkit vor mitte Juli?
Ernsthaft 

Da kauf ich mir 6 Wochen später nen Scott genius 730/720/710 je nach dem mit 30% Rabatt, habe nen Ansprechpartner vor Ort und kann den Rahmen 5 Jahre lang Schroten und bekomme sofort einen neuen bzw nen Ersatzbike.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> Das heißt auf gut deutsch, keiner bekommt ein ICB1/2 oder ICb1/2 Rahmenkit vor mitte Juli?
> Ernsthaft
> .



bis auf RnC - ja ernsthaft....
Aber den Termin wird dir keiner garantieren. 
Kann trotzdem August werden.

Wird den Sommer also erst mal nur um die 20 Bikes geben...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wird den Sommer also erst mal nur um die 20 Bikes geben...



Um die 40 werden es schon sein


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

wie viele rnc gibt es denn? + proto und die paar bilder bikes...


----------



## foreigner (26. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also für 1800 hab ich in den ganzen letzen Jahren nix Vergleichbares gesehen. Auch nicht reduziert.
> 
> Klar, Canyon kommt vielleicht vom reinen Wert her ran wenn die was reduzieren. Aber dann muss man wieder das ganze Fox- und Avid-Gelumpe verkaufen und hat einen Gummi-Hinterbau.
> 
> ...



Erst sprichst du vom 1er, dann vom 2er entscheide dich mal! 1er ist vom Preis konkurenzlos. Von der Community ausgestattet ist aber nur das 2er. 
Das 1er hat vom Preis/Leistung eigentlich kein Konkurenz, aber nach der Eurobike würde ich ein 300  reduziertes Torque EX Gapestar doch klar vorziehen. Lyrik DH RX2 + Double Barrel Air + Sram X9 gegen  Suntour Durolux RC + Monarch R + SLX/Deore-Mix. Also wer da noch überlegen muss ist selbst schuld. Die SLX Bremse eines 02er ziehe ich einer Avid auch klar vor, aber bei Elixier 5 gegen Deore bin ich dann auch bei Avid, obwohl ich kein Fan von denen bin. Und das Torque geht gut.


Genau das gleich Spiel beim 02er. Ende der Saison tritt es gegen reduzierte 5000  Bikes an. War letzte Saison auch schon so, ich hatte mich dafür schon interessiert und solche Angebote bis 50% gesehen. Da waren teils Rockys oder Intense dabei mit super Ausstattung. Also, in dem Moment ist es auch nicht mehr konkurenzlos.
Und wenn mal ne 36 Float RC2 dabei ist (ich rede nicht von 34!), dann freue ich mich über eine sehr gut gehende, dauerhaltbare Gabel, die ich auch selbst warten kann, da ich alle Ersatzteile bekomme. (Wer wegen solch einem Teil gegen Fox wettert, der hat halt schlichtweg keine Ahnung.)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Meine nicht komplette Übersicht enthielt schon 22, die hatte ich dann aber nicht aktualisiert gemeldet hatten sich glaub ich gut 25, nuts oder Basti haben dann mal ca. 40 bestätigt.


----------



## janifabi (26. April 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> wäre nett, wenn Ihr das Thema Luftfracht auch nochmal für die Rahmensets genauer unter die Lupe nehmen könntet.
> Meine Wenigkeit hat in erster Linie das Rahmenset bestellt, um möglichen weiteren Lieferverzögerungen vorzubeugen. Bei den gerade hier spekulierten Lieferzeiten, wird mir allerdings selbst das schon zu spät...
> ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Erst sprichst du vom 1er, dann vom 2er entscheide dich mal! 1er ist vom Preis konkurenzlos. Von der Community ausgestattet ist aber nur das 2er.
> Das 1er hat vom Preis/Leistung eigentlich kein Konkurenz, aber nach der Eurobike würde ich ein 300  reduziertes Torque EX Gapestar doch klar vorziehen. Lyrik DH RX2 + Double Barrel Air + Sram X9 gegen  Suntour Durolux RC + Monarch R + SLX/Deore-Mix. Also wer da noch überlegen muss ist selbst schuld. Die SLX Bremse eines 02er ziehe ich einer Avid auch klar vor, aber bei Elixier 5 gegen Deore bin ich dann auch bei Avid, obwohl ich kein Fan von denen bin. Und das Torque geht gut.



Verkauf den Monarch und kauf dir für die Differenz einen CCDB. Variostütze muss beim Gapstar auch noch gekauft werden, die Kohle könntest du noch in die RC2-Kartusche stecken. Dann heißt es wieder 1:0 für das ICB wegen dem Rahmen.

Shimano Shadow ist Sram überlegen da einstellbar. Darüberhinasu wirds wesentlich billiger falls das Schaltwerk zerbröselst. Und die Deore ist einer Elixier in allen Belangen überlegen. Bei der Trial weiß ich nicht ob sie leistungsmößig rankommt aber die Handhabung ist sicher besser.




foreigner schrieb:


> Genau das gleich Spiel beim 02er. Ende der Saison tritt es gegen reduzierte 5000  Bikes an. War letzte Saison auch schon so, ich hatte mich dafür schon interessiert und solche Angebote bis 50% gesehen. Da waren teils Rockys oder Intense dabei mit super Ausstattung. Also, in dem Moment ist es auch nicht mehr konkurenzlos.
> Und wenn mal ne 36 Float RC2 dabei ist (ich rede nicht von 34!), dann freue ich mich über eine sehr gut gehende, dauerhaltbare Gabel, die ich auch selbst warten kann, da ich alle Ersatzteile bekomme. (Wer wegen solch einem Teil gegen Fox wettert, der hat halt schlichtweg keine Ahnung.)



Das 2er hat schon mehr (Versender-)Konkurrenz wenn die reduziert werden aber ähnlich gut ausgestattete Rockys und Intense für 2,5k halt ich für ein Gerücht falls du nicht mit einem Händler verschwägert bist und die Marken kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Bringt vielleicht was beim Wiederverkauf aber dafür müssen sie erstmal auf 2500 reduziert werden.

Darüberhinaus kriegst du bei keiner Marke einen Rahmen den du so variabel aufbauen kannst.


----------



## f4lkon (26. April 2013)

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass wenn man z.B. 1800 zur Verfügung hat einem auch ein um 300 Euro vergünstigtes Gapstar, Alutech, Tyee nichts bringt weil > 1800 

Darüberhinaus finde ich die Variabilität vom ICB generell wichtig und die 650b Option beim 1er ab Werk im Speziellen.


----------



## piilu (26. April 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten hier, würde mit so einem Steuersatz auch eine Gabel mit 1.5zoll reinpassen? 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CITYxOnm6LYCFdQctAodqVgAnQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baggi4 (26. April 2013)

falls du wissen möchtest ob eine Gabel mit 1,5er Steuerrohr in den rahmen passt, muss ich dir sagen das ich das nicht weiß. Falls es gehen sollte wir das schon wer sagen und ne Option posten.
Zum verlinken steuersatz

edit: Habe gerade mal auf der Hompage nachgesehen, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere sollte der passen wobei mit den s.h.i.s. werten ist es einfacher


----------



## janifabi (26. April 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Gerade bei den Rahmensets sollte die Luftfracht auf Grund des wesentlich geringeren Packmaßes und vor allem Gewichtes längst nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen.
> Ich denke, es geht hier einigen so wie mir, dass Sie das Rahmenset gewählt haben, weil von vornherein klar war, dass man damit zeitlich besser dran ist...
> ...


 @Stefan.Stark

also ich bin da auch der Meinung dass gerade die Rahmensets wegen der Größe und Gewicht per Luftfracht verschickt werden müßten.

Aber am Besten ist es doch, wenn alle Komplettbikes und die Framesets mit`m Flieger gehen.
So ist dann keiner Benachteiligt.
oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Experten hier, würde mit so einem Steuersatz auch eine Gabel mit 1.5zoll reinpassen?
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CITYxOnm6LYCFdQctAodqVgAnQ





Baggi4 schrieb:


> falls du wissen möchtest ob eine Gabel mit 1,5er Steuerrohr in den rahmen passt, muss ich dir sagen das ich das nicht weiß. Falls es gehen sollte wir das schon wer sagen und ne Option posten.
> Zum verlinken steuersatz. Der passt nicht.



Da hat Baggi nur halb recht. Du brauchst die Obere Schale vom 44EEOS und musst die mit einer ZS56 Unterschale kombinieren. Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob es die 44EEOS auch einzeln gibt, evtl. Hast du dann ein unnütze Unterschale liegen.


----------



## Baggi4 (26. April 2013)

ich hatte es schon editiert. Aber so wie der Steuersatz angeboten wird ist es irgengwie unlogisch. Zumindestens für tapered. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist der für nen 1,5er Gabel in nen 1 1/8 Rahmen. Ansonsten kannst du dir den untern Teil ja schenken


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> ich hatte es schon editiert. Aber so wie der Steuersatz angeboten wird ist es irgengwie unlogisch. Zumindestens für tapered. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist der für nen 1,5er Gabel in nen 1 1/8 Rahmen. Ansonsten kannst du dir den untern Teil ja schenken



Genau dafür ist er gedacht, um in ein 44 Steuerrohr ein 1,5"Gabel rein zu kriegen. Da 44EEOS aber extrem spärlich gesäht sind legen sich die meisten halt den halben Steuersatz in den Schrank.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. April 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> 
> also ich bin da auch der Meinung dass gerade die Rahmensets wegen der Größe und Gewicht per Luftfracht verschickt werden müßten.
> 
> ...



Der Hans hat mir eben Bescheid gegeben, dass auch das noch mal geprüft wird... am Montag gibts hoffentlich schon eine Entscheidung.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Airflyer (26. April 2013)

Hallo,


ich habe noch eine Frage zu der Option eine 150 Reverb dazu zu Bestellen.
Ich habe zwar schon abgestimmt, wollte aber nochmal Nachfragen wegen der Seite Links oder Rechts da dies mein erstes MTB wird. Wählt man die Seite nach der "Schreibhand" aus oder ist das von der eigenen Vorliebe abhängig?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. April 2013)

Wie du denkst das es dir besser passt.
Ich hab ne linke Version auf der rechten Seite.

So sitzt der Hebel unterm Lenker und ich kann mein bike auch auf den Kopf stellen ;-)


----------



## piilu (26. April 2013)

Wenn du Anfänger bist würde ich dir eher links empfehlen so machst du keinen unerwartet Abflug wenn du beim Betätigen auf einmal bremsen musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Hm das mit rechts links montieren ist natürlich clever... 
Dafür braucht es dann einen rechten Hebel oder wie? wird da immer davon ausgegangen das man die oben auf dem Lenker montiert?

Ich möchte den Hebel links weil ich den sattel ja normal absenke wenn ich auch runter schalte. (vor allem rechts...).
und wenn mal eine XX1 kommt hat man links sowieso platz.

so war meine Überlegung.

Das mit dem Bremsen - hatte ich beim dem Radel wo ich die reverb mal probiert hab nie Probleme. Und VR Bremse ist bei mir auch rechts... Motorrad Gewohnheit... Kommt blöd wenn man sich da mal eingeschossen hat...


----------



## Micha-L (26. April 2013)

Hammer wie bei Propain grade die Kasse klingelt, weil Carver nicht liefern kann. Siehe den TYEE Thread 

Da hat Carver mit der viel zu kleinen Auflage leider eine große Chance vergeben, nicht nur die Marke aufzubauen, sondern dabei auch noch richtig Reibach zu machen.

Ich hätte sooo gern ein ICB2. Aber ich wollte diesen Sommer schon gerne irgendwas fahren und nicht noch ein Jahr mit meinem Hardtail herumgurken. Daher wirds bei mir wohl eher kein ICB 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hammer wie bei Propain grade die Kasse klingelt, weil Carver nicht liefern kann. Siehe den TYEE Thread



das eigentlich schlimme ist wenn man sich den Thread anschaut... das da einer von Propain sofort auf Fragen antwortet, flexibel Teile anbietet usw...

Da merkt man das da die Firma hinterher ist den Leute das zu liefern was sie wollen und zwar unkompliziert und schnell.

Und man sieht da wirklich einige bekannte Gesichter die beim icb mitgewirkt haben und sich JETZT über ein neues bike freuen... 

Gäbe es das Tyee in XL wäre ich da spätestens JETZT auch dabei....
 @Stefan.Stark gibt mal den link zum Thread vom Tyee an die Carver Jungs... so sollte das laufen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das eigentlich schlimme ist wenn man sich den Thread anschaut... das da einer von Propain sofort auf Fragen antwortet, flexibel Teile anbietet usw...
> 
> Da merkt man das da die Firma hinterher ist den Leute das zu liefern was sie wollen und zwar unkompliziert und schnell.
> 
> ...




Da antwortet aber nicht irgendwer


----------



## Apnea (26. April 2013)

Naja,... Das ist schon klasse, was da im Tyee Thread läuft. Aber berücksichtigt bitte mal, wieviele Bikes welcher Klassen Propain im Programm hat. Im Vergleich dazu ist das ICB (derzeit noch) ein recht kleiner Sektor im Carver Programm. Dazu kommt eine höhere Erwartungshaltung bzgl. Kommunikation ans Carver Team, da das ICB von Beginn an ja hier entwickelt wurde. 
Ums also kurz zu machen; den Propain Jungs ist mit dem Tyee anscheinend ein großer Wurf gelungen. Und mit recht wenig Aufwand (ein paar Postings hier), gibt's eine sehr gute Werbung für die Marke. Das ist jetzt absolut nicht so gemeint, daß es aus purer Berechnung geschieht, daß die Jungs dort posten. Im Gegenteil. Ich bin ja auch schwer angetan vom Tyee mittlerweile.


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. April 2013)

Luftfracht ist ja immerhin eine gute Nachricht.



Apnea schrieb:


> Ums also kurz zu machen; den Propain Jungs ist mit dem Tyee anscheinend ein großer Wurf gelungen.



Die "Hinterbaukinematik" ist für mich ein Argument (unter anderen) das für das ICB spricht und eben gerade nicht fürs Tyee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Und jeder der größer als 1,90m ist ist bei Propain auch raus. Das Tyee ist in L noch ein paar mm kürzer als das ICB in L.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

habs mir gerade genau angeschaut und bin auch zu dem ergebnis gekommen... 
wenn die ein XL hätten wärs cool


----------



## f4lkon (26. April 2013)

"Die "Hinterbaukinematik" ist für mich ein Argument (unter anderen) das für das ICB spricht und eben gerade nicht fürs Tyee."

Das schreibst du jetzt aber nicht, weil du das von dem Deppenblog hast der die Werte net gescheit interpretieren kann?


----------



## SCM (27. April 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Die "Hinterbaukinematik" ist für mich ein Argument (unter anderen) das für das ICB spricht und eben gerade nicht fürs Tyee.



Glaube keinen Kurven und Messwerten, sondern nur Fahrberichten. Selbst wenn die Kennlinie auf dem Papier sternförmig wäre, würde ich eher der Praxis glauben schenken.


----------



## Sun_dancer (27. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ... Und VR Bremse ist bei mir auch rechts... Motorrad Gewohnheit... Kommt blöd wenn man sich da mal eingeschossen hat...



Jupp, das kenne ich 
Mach ich auch an allen Bikes so... Bremse vorn rechts und Bremse hinten links.
Wenn man jahrelang durchs Motorrad auf diese Anordnung konditioniert wurde, kann man sich einfach nicht umgewöhnen 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Pintie (27. April 2013)

SCM schrieb:


> Glaube keinen Kurven und Messwerten, sondern nur Fahrberichten.


Glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast 


SCM schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Kennlinie auf dem Papier sternförmig wäre, würde ich eher der Praxis glauben schenken.



ach ist das diese Stern kinematik?




soll super sein

3D Kinematik... das ist die Zukunft


----------



## doriuscrow (27. April 2013)

So ist das ... wenn das HR zum überholen ansetzt und nicht ganz vorbeikommt ...


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. April 2013)

Ich denke das der "Deppenblog"  schon recht brauchbare Infos liefert, auch wenn ich auf dem Gebiet kein Experte bin. Ich teile auch nicht in allen Punkten die Interpretation der Werte, denn da gibts nicht in allen Punkten perse ein schlecht oder gut wie ich meine (und einem so manche Marketingabteilung ins Hirn prügeln will). Ich bin z.B. kein Freund davon das übertrieben viel Kettenzug aus dem Antrieb geklaut wird und in Folge dann auch "zu viel" Pedalrückschlag entsteht. Da steht Antonio (so heißt er wohl) ja eher drauf. Wippen um jeden Preis zu verhindern finde ich (!) daher nicht so gut im Gegensatz zu vielleicht anderen. Das Tyee hat was das betrifft durchaus seine Pluspunkte, ich finde es allerdings für meinen Geschmack schon etwas über das Ziel hinaus geschossen ums mal so auszudrücken. . Das ICB liefert hier imho einen geeigneteren Kompromiss. Also was die Werte auf dem kleinen aber insbesondere auch großen Blatt betrifft. Was ich in dem Zusammenhang immer wieder interessant finde ist das viele das Wippen danach beurteilen wie sich irgendwelche Umlenkhebel bewegen. Da ist doch klar das sich z.B. lange Hebel mehr bewegen (Millimeter) als kurze. Das gipfelt sogar darin das in Videos ausschließlich die Umlenkhebel gefilmt werden. Würde ich einen 2m Fahrradwimpel an den Umlenkhebel binden wäre das Fazit dann: Wippt mehr als ohne Wimpel...   Inwiefern die Kennlinie mit einem/dem Dämpfer im Tyee harmoniert (z.B. Endprogression) will ich nicht ohne es gefahren zu haben abschließend kommentieren. Dazu liefert der Blog (und die linkage Software) nicht die nötigen Infos. Da kann ich dir allerdings sagen, das ICB hat mir einfach zugesagt als ich damit unterwegs war! Wobei ich nicht ausschließen will auch da mal irgendwann, auch rein aus dem Basteltrieb heraus, mit einem Dämpfer der einem deutlich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt herumzuspielen. Nur am Rahmen werde ich garantiert nicht dran rumschweissen, da muss man sich eben vorher festlegen.  Komponenten sind zwar auch mehr oder weniger vergänglich (Verschleiss), aber wenn am ICB2 eben nun mal die dran sind die ich haben will ohne nochmal direkt nach dem Kauf einen Haufen Geld in die Hand zu nehmen ist das umso besser!

P.S. Ein Strive würde ich mir z.B. definitiv nicht kaufen.


----------



## open-air (27. April 2013)

Moin,

ob die bei Propain wirklich besser sind zeigt sich erst nach dem Kauf.
Die C aus K waren vorher auch gut.

Stimmt, dass bei Propain zumindest ein gewisser Anpassungswille an die Kundenwünsche (-orientierung) zu bemerken ist.

Kinematik ist eine Glaubensfrage und eine Frage der Kompromissbereitschaft.

Nachteile findest Du bei allen Bikes. Ob ein ungedichtetes Horstlinklager oder eine ins Al geschraubte und mit Madenschraube gesicherte Schwingenlager-Achse das Future ist wird sich zeigen. Vielleicht ist es aber auch ein Tribut an den Rotstift

Gruss
oa


----------



## Sun_dancer (27. April 2013)

Am Propain würde mich definitiv die Einbaulage des Dämpfers stören (schlecht zugänglich für Verstellungen, extrovertiert ausserhalb Rahmendreieck und dadurch schmutzanfällig u.s.w.).
Dass dadurch auch die Reifenfreiheit schon bei einem 2.4er auf ein absolutes Minimum (2-3mm) sinkt machts nicht besser.

Ansonsten sicher auch ein super Bike...

Gruß Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (27. April 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich denke das der "Deppenblog"  schon recht brauchbare Infos liefert, auch wenn ich auf dem Gebiet kein Experte bin. Ich teile auch nicht in allen Punkten die Interpretation der Werte, denn da gibts nicht in allen Punkten perse ein schlecht oder gut wie ich meine (und einem so manche Marketingabteilung ins Hirn prügeln will). Ich bin z.B. kein Freund davon das übertrieben viel Kettenzug aus dem Antrieb geklaut wird und in Folge dann auch "zu viel" Pedalrückschlag entsteht. Da steht Antonio (so heißt er wohl) ja eher drauf. Wippen um jeden Preis zu verhindern finde ich (!) daher nicht so gut im Gegensatz zu vielleicht anderen. Das Tyee hat was das betrifft durchaus seine Pluspunkte, ich finde es allerdings für meinen Geschmack schon etwas über das Ziel hinaus geschossen ums mal so auszudrücken. . Das ICB liefert hier imho einen geeigneteren Kompromiss. Also was die Werte auf dem kleinen aber insbesondere auch großen Blatt betrifft. Was ich in dem Zusammenhang immer wieder interessant finde ist das viele das Wippen danach beurteilen wie sich irgendwelche Umlenkhebel bewegen. Da ist doch klar das sich z.B. lange Hebel mehr bewegen (Millimeter) als kurze. Das gipfelt sogar darin das in Videos ausschließlich die Umlenkhebel gefilmt werden. Würde ich einen 2m Fahrradwimpel an den Umlenkhebel binden wäre das Fazit dann: Wippt mehr als ohne Wimpel...   Inwiefern die Kennlinie mit einem/dem Dämpfer im Tyee harmoniert (z.B. Endprogression) will ich nicht ohne es gefahren zu haben abschließend kommentieren. Dazu liefert der Blog (und die linkage Software) nicht die nötigen Infos. Da kann ich dir allerdings sagen, das ICB hat mir einfach zugesagt als ich damit unterwegs war! Wobei ich nicht ausschließen will auch da mal irgendwann, auch rein aus dem Basteltrieb heraus, mit einem Dämpfer der einem deutlich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt herumzuspielen. Nur am Rahmen werde ich garantiert nicht dran rumschweissen, da muss man sich eben vorher festlegen.  Komponenten sind zwar auch mehr oder weniger vergänglich (Verschleiss), aber wenn am ICB2 eben nun mal die dran sind die ich haben will ohne nochmal direkt nach dem Kauf einen Haufen Geld in die Hand zu nehmen ist das umso besser!
> 
> P.S. Ein Strive würde ich mir z.B. definitiv nicht kaufen.


----------



## janifabi (27. April 2013)

habe gerade nach dem Propain Tyee gegoogelt.
Die Firma ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke, wusste ich gar nicht.

Schönes Bike, gefällt mir auch gut.
Also wenn das mit dem ICB Frameset noch lange dauert, werde ich wohl mal nach Tettnag fahren müssen.

Das Tyee Frameset kostet 1199 o. Dämpfer.
Da lege ich dann noch 279 drauf für den RS Monarch Plus.

*Aber dann habe ich wenigstens innerhalb 2 Wochen ein Bike.*
*Nicht erst im Juli oder noch später.* 
Wie gesagt wenn das mit der Luftfracht bei den Framesets nicht klappt, überlege ich mir das noch.
Mal sehen was Stefan am Montag erreichen kann.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. April 2013)

Was ist denn der "Deppenblog"?


----------



## f4lkon (27. April 2013)

Hier. Deppenblog war vllt was hart, zumal er sich ja schon viel Mühe gemacht hat. Er ist mir halt unsympathisch, weil er mit "die Deutschen und ihre FSR Systeme" nervt 

Falls du das ICB suchst: hier


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. April 2013)

Achso aber was hat er denn mit denn gegen den Horstlink?


----------



## f4lkon (27. April 2013)

Bei dem kommt es so rüber als könnten die Deutschen nur diese Systeme bauen.


----------



## scottfreakx (27. April 2013)

gibts das auch auf deutsch  -.-


----------



## f4lkon (27. April 2013)

Hier mal ein paar übliche Verdächtige:

Du kannst den Google-Translator anwerfen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Bei dem kommt es so rüber als könnten die Deutschen nur diese Systeme bauen.



Der Eindruck entsteht weil Specialized den Horstlink in Übersee patentiert hat. 

Da dieses Patent aber in diesen Tagen ausläuft darf man auf viele "bahnbrechende Neuentwicklungen" aus Übersee gespannt sein. Spezialpreis bewirbt dann wahrscheinlich irrwitzig angelenkte Eingelenker als das neue Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (27. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Der Eindruck entsteht weil Specialized den Horstlink in Übersee patentiert hat.
> 
> Da dieses Patent aber in diesen Tagen ausläuft darf man auf viele "bahnbrechende Neuentwicklungen" aus Übersee gespannt sein. Spezialpreis bewirbt dann wahrscheinlich irrwitzig angelenkte Eingelenker als das neue Maß aller Dinge.



Haha genau  

Ot: So wie die Mörder von Nestle versuchen Schwarzkümmel zu patentieren.


----------



## rallleb (27. April 2013)

Meine Meinung:
Soll es wippen wie es will, ich fahre ja nicht auf dem Radweg, Berghoch am besten unter Kettenzug aus dem SAG ziehen und Bergab alles wegbügeln und ganz wichtig, sehr wenig Bremseinflüsse.
Und deshalb behalte ich mein Mondraker, bin sowieso eher der DW-Link VPP Freier


----------



## foreigner (27. April 2013)

Mal zum Linkagethema:
Also, das ICB ist aus meiner sicht dem Propain sowie dem YT in allen Punkten leicht vorzuziehen. Es ist antriebsneutraler, wenn man hart in die Eisen steigt auch bremsneutraler und hat vor allem eine für Luftdämpfer deutlich schönere Progression. 
Propain hat ne schöne Progression für Stahlfederdämpfer, für Luft ist das ICB aber besser. Dazu kommt die Tendenz vieler DW oder VPPs im Wiegetritt einzuklappen. Da lobe ich mir doch den Viergelenker.
Noch schöner ist das Nicolai Ion 16, wenn auch nur geringfügig. Aber wenn man den Preis miteinbezieht dann ist für mich das ICB der klare Sieger.

VPPs oder DW Links sind auf der Bremse nicht besser als Viergelenker. (hängt aber immer auch von der genauen Ausführung ab.) Was auch der Typ in dem Block nie kappieren will ist, dass beim Bremsen das Hinterrad entlastet wird. Ein leichter Einzug vom Hinterbau, der ihn beim Bremsen quasi etwas weicher arbeiten lässt, ist daher positiv und fühlt sich in der Praxis neutraler an, als ein wirklicher Bremsantisquat von 100%. Also so rund 60-75% Antisquat dürften durchaus ideal sein, nicht die 100%, die der immer annimmt. Und da liegen viele Viergelenker genau richtig.
Außerdem darf der Bremsantisquat im gegensatz zum Antriebsantisquat nicht nur rein im Sag betrachtet werden, da man ja beim Einfedern und Ausfedern nicht das Bremsen aufhört und beim harten Bremsen auch nicht mehr umbedingt komplett im Sag liegt (Radlastverschiebung). Daher ist hier ein relativ konstantes Verhalten des Antisquat über den Federweg positiv. Und das können 4 Gelenker sehr gut und auch besser als viele VPP´s oder auch DW´s (ausnahmen gibt´s natürlich).
Hauptnachteil der meisten VPP´s (nun meine ich nicht DWs) ist aber die Progression, die sehr selten gut ausgeführt ist und das Niveau eines guten Viergelenkers, DWs, Eingelenkers, oder gar speziell angelenkten Eingelenkers(die absolute Stärke dieses systems) erreicht.

Einen Satz zur "Benachteiligung" der Rahmenkäufer: Am Anfang hieß es mal, dass als erstes die RnCs kommen, dann die 02er Komplettbikes, dann der Rest. Sollten die Rahmen also nach den 02ern kommen, ist das keine Benachteiligung, sondern nur der ursprünglich geplante Stand mit 2 Monaten Verzögerung. Mir solls natürlich recht sein, wenn auch die Rahmen per Luft kommen, nur von Benachteiligung zu sprechen ist zumindest gegenüber den 02er Kunden auch nicht richtig, das Rahmenkunden zwischenzeitlich einfach bevorzugt waren. Mir ist´s natürich Wurst wann ihr eure Rahmen bekommt, nur mal nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Chris0711 (27. April 2013)

Auf welchen SAG am Hinterbau und an der Gabel ist das ICB eigentlich ausgelegt/konstruiert worden? Bzw. auf was beziehen sich die Geo Daten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. April 2013)

Die Geo wird immer ohne Fahrer also ohne SAG angegeben.


----------



## Bordstein (27. April 2013)

Hi,
mein T-Shirt ist in den letzten Tagen angekommen. Ich wollte mich noch einmal für dieses bedanken! Die Qualität ist wirklich gut und es passt perfekt. 
Natürlich wurde es schon voller Stolz getragen. 

Ansonsten verfolge ich den Thread hier immerwieder. Ich hoffe eure Bikes kommen so schnell wie möglich, denn nach den Parts einiger User hier werden das echt coole ICBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (27. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Verkauf den Monarch und kauf dir für die Differenz einen CCDB. Variostütze muss beim Gapstar auch noch gekauft werden, die Kohle könntest du noch in die RC2-Kartusche stecken. Dann heißt es wieder 1:0 für das ICB wegen dem Rahmen.
> 
> Shimano Shadow ist Sram überlegen da einstellbar. Darüberhinasu wirds wesentlich billiger falls das Schaltwerk zerbröselst. Und die Deore ist einer Elixier in allen Belangen überlegen. Bei der Trial weiß ich nicht ob sie leistungsmößig rankommt aber die Handhabung ist sicher besser.
> 
> ...



Naja, Variabilität ist mir erstmal Wurst, wenn das Bike genauso funktioniert wie ich es haben will ist´s gut. Dann ist mir egal, dass es auch noch anders ginge. Die Angebote von Rocky und Intense habe ich wirklich gesehen, die lagen so um die 2800. Die 300 wären mir in so einem Fall aber egal.
Dass ein Ersatzschaltwerk billiger ist als Vorteil aufzuzählen ist aber sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Demnach wäre auch eine Sram X5 besser als eine XX1. Im übrigen habe ich in den letzten 16 Jahren zwar Schaltaugen verbogen und abgerissen, aber nicht 1 Schaltwerk dabei geschrottet. Meiner Meinung nach also mehr al weit her geholt.
Und ich bleibe dabei: Avid 5 besser als Deore Bremse. Wenn du mit Handhabung entlüften meinst, dann verstehe ich das eh nicht so ganz. Shimano ist sehr leicht zu entlüfte, ohne frage. Avid ist aber auch nicht viel kompilzierter. Und weil alle so rumeiern weil man da DOT benutzen muss statt Mineralöl: versteh ich nicht so ganz. Wo ist das Problem? Normal passiert da gar nix und wenn´s wirklich mal auf ein anderes Teil geht, wird´s schnell abgewischt und gut ist. Also wirklich problematisch ist DOT auch nicht. Außerdem ist das doch egal, entlüften tut man bei DOT einmal im Jahr, da habe ich lieber die stärkere Bremse.
Ich brauch auch keine einstellbare Kupplung am Schaltwerk, wenn die Standarteinstellung gut ist. Daher ist da nix überlegen, es ist nur schwerer.


----------



## foreigner (28. April 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Auf welchen SAG am Hinterbau und an der Gabel ist das ICB eigentlich ausgelegt/konstruiert worden? Bzw. auf was beziehen sich die Geo Daten?



Im Video mit der Dämpferabstimmung mit Rock Shox ist von 25% die Rede.

Geo-Daten sind -wie schon gesagt - immer ohne Sag.


----------



## Chris0711 (28. April 2013)

Dann brauche ich nur noch mein ICB2 um die 25% Sag mal auszuprobieren ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Naja, Variabilität ist mir erstmal Wurst, wenn das Bike genauso funktioniert wie ich es haben will ist´s gut. Dann ist mir egal, dass es auch noch anders ginge. Die Angebote von Rocky und Intense habe ich wirklich gesehen, die lagen so um die 2800. Die 300 wären mir in so einem Fall aber egal.
> Dass ein Ersatzschaltwerk billiger ist als Vorteil aufzuzählen ist aber sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Demnach wäre auch eine Sram X5 besser als eine XX1. Im übrigen habe ich in den letzten 16 Jahren zwar Schaltaugen verbogen und abgerissen, aber nicht 1 Schaltwerk dabei geschrottet. Meiner Meinung nach also mehr al weit her geholt.
> Und ich bleibe dabei: Avid 5 besser als Deore Bremse. Wenn du mit Handhabung entlüften meinst, dann verstehe ich das eh nicht so ganz. Shimano ist sehr leicht zu entlüfte, ohne frage. Avid ist aber auch nicht viel kompilzierter. Und weil alle so rumeiern weil man da DOT benutzen muss statt Mineralöl: versteh ich nicht so ganz. Wo ist das Problem? Normal passiert da gar nix und wenn´s wirklich mal auf ein anderes Teil geht, wird´s schnell abgewischt und gut ist. Also wirklich problematisch ist DOT auch nicht. Außerdem ist das doch egal, entlüften tut man bei DOT einmal im Jahr, da habe ich lieber die stärkere Bremse.
> Ich brauch auch keine einstellbare Kupplung am Schaltwerk, wenn die Standarteinstellung gut ist. Daher ist da nix überlegen, es ist nur schwerer.



Irgendwann musst du irgendwas Antrieb tauschen oder willst was upgraden und da ist Shimano in Deutschland wesentlich günstiger als Sram. Da muss man natürlich in der Produkthierarchie bleiben um zu vergleichen.

Die Elixir ist garantiert nicht stärker oder besser als die Deore. Shimano hat mit der aktuellen Bremsengeneration Avid meilenweit hinter sich gelassen. Kannst du hier überall lesen. Die Trail vielleicht aber bei den Shimanobremsen sind vor allem die neuen Geberkolben und steifen Leitungen für den definierten Druckpunkt verantwortlich. Avid hat einfach so ein teigiges/wabbliges Gefühl und Konsistenzprobleme. Jedenfalls bei den Bremsen die ich hatte. Auch muss man die wirlich penibelst entlüften bei Shimano kann ich die Bremsleitungen kürzen ohne danach überhaupt entlüften zu müssen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. April 2013)

Jupps, Shimano hat bei mir alle anderen Bremsen verdrängt.

SLX, XTR Trail, Saint. 3 Räder und an allen Power ohne Ende.


----------



## LC4Fun (28. April 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> P.S. Ein Strive würde ich mir z.B. definitiv nicht kaufen.




Warum nicht? Ich liebäugle da gerade mit statt dem ICB

LG,
Holger

sent by Nexus7 3G


----------



## Kharne (28. April 2013)

Weil der Hinterbau fürn Arsch ist, entweder du fährst ohne SAG, oder er knallt bei artgerechter Haltung dauernd durch.


----------



## scottfreakx (28. April 2013)

lag das aber nicht iwie am miesen setup der verbauten dämpfer..? glaube da was gelsen zu haben in die richtung ..


----------



## Kharne (28. April 2013)

Mir egal, ein Bike dass dauernd durschschlägt ist für mich ********, egal ob der Konstrukteur 
Mist gebaut hat, oder der Marketingfuzzi Form über Funktion gestellt hat.


----------



## f4lkon (28. April 2013)

Er will aber das Strive  Jeder muss da mal so seine Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Man muss auch mal ein schlechtes Rad gehabt haben um sich mehr auf das nächste zu freuen^^

Bzgl. den Bremsen. Ich hatte ne XT (2009) und jetzt eine Elixir Cr. Ich finde die Cr hat viel mehr Biss. Klar muss man sie hin und wieder penibel entlüften und dabei am besten auch nicht den standard Klotz nehmen. Mit Dot hab ich auch schon rumgesaut wie ein Weltmeister und da ist nichts passiert. Nur von der Wartung fand ich Shimano besser. Oft habe ich da sogar nur den Bremsgriff waagerecht festgeschraubt, den Dekel geöffnet und dann paar mal durchgedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (28. April 2013)

die 2009er XT hat mit den Aktuellen aber auch wenig gemeinsam...

ich fahr ja seit letzten Sommer die Zee... von der power kenne ich schlicht keine vergleichbare.
und entlüften ist da optional... hatte leitungen gekürzt, dabei gesabbert - und nicht entlüftet. ging trotzdem


----------



## Kharne (28. April 2013)

Wenn er unbedingt FOx34, Sun Ringle, CB oder Mavic Rotzlaufradsätze fahren will...

Und XX1 mit e.13 TRS+ am Topmodell? Seeehr sinnvoll


----------



## Tier (28. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Weil der Hinterbau fürn Arsch ist, entweder du fährst ohne SAG, oder er knallt bei artgerechter Haltung dauernd durch.



Mist.
Ich fahrs mit fluffigen eingestellten Dämpfer, 25% SAG und gelegentlichen Drops ohne Durchschläge. Da muss was kaputt sein!! 

(Okay. Die große Zusatzluftkammer an RP2/RP23 war von Canyons Seite blöd gewählt, damit gabs die besagten Durchschläge relativ schnell.)


Soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass es nicht bessere Hinterbauten gibt. 

Aber wieso muss das im ICB-Thread diskutiert werden?
 
Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. April 2013)

braucht jemand sobald die räder lieferbar sind ein ICB2 Rahmen(L) mit dämpfer, reverb und steuersatz? was kommt jetzt eigentlich für
-Kurbellänge 170 oder 175 
-Vorbaulänge?
(war kurz abstinent und will jetzt nicht die ganzen seiten lesen... sorry)
wann aktualisiert fahrrad xxl eigentlich die Produktliste?


----------



## Kharne (28. April 2013)

170er Kurbel und Vorbau wird 40mm für alle, oder?

Hast du dir ein 2er gekauft ums zu schlachten? Herzlichen Schrank auch!


----------



## sirios (28. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Mir egal, ein Bike dass dauernd durschschlägt ist für mich ********, egal ob der Konstrukteur
> Mist gebaut hat, oder der Marketingfuzzi Form über Funktion gestellt hat.



Schön dass Du keine Ahnung hast ! Das aktuelle Modell hat nen ganz anders abgestimmten Dämpfer und da passt das richtig gut. 

Ich bin auch viel auf Flowtrails und im Park unterwegs und hab keine Probleme wie @Tier auch schon festgestellt hat muss auch bei mir was Kaputt sein


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (28. April 2013)

naja nicht direkt, aber es kam was dazwischen... - und für jemanden der sich die kiste in einem gewissen rahmen selbt aufbauen möchte, kommt mit dämpfer,reverb und steuersatz günstiger weg als wenn er sich den einzelnen rahmen bei xxl kauft! so profitieren 2 ;-)

evtl. wird´s auch ganz frei - aber grundsätzlich kann ja jeder selbst machen was er will - wenn´s einer kauft und nie damit fährt ist des auch dem seine sache! - klar wenns jemand kauft ums höchstbietent zu verscherbeln um gewinn zu machen is wieder was anderes!


----------



## Skoalman (28. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Schön dass Du keine Ahnung hast ! Das aktuelle Modell hat nen ganz anders abgestimmten Dämpfer und da passt das richtig gut.
> 
> Ich bin auch viel auf Flowtrails und im Park unterwegs und hab keine Probleme wie @_Tier_ auch schon festgestellt hat muss auch bei mir was Kaputt sein


Zumindest das 12er Strive war von der Hinterbau-/Dämpferabstimmung her ein echtes Trauerspiel, mein Bruder kann ein Lied davon singen.
Erst mit komplett aufgefüllter Zusatzluftkammer (CD-Spindel-Tuning) wurde der Hinterbau halbwegs brauchbar. Nun hat er den Dämpfer des Strive mit dem Monarch RT3 aus dem Nukeproof Mega seiner Frau getauscht, was einen klassischen "Win-Win" brachte. Das Mega lässt sich mit dem Fox Float auch auf eine leichte Frau sinnvoll abstimmen und das Strive lässt dank dem Monarch mit seiner hohen H3-Druckstufendämpfung endlich einen brauchbaren SAG von 20-25% ohne ständige Durchschläge zu.


----------



## sirios (28. April 2013)

Und der Monarch macht aus dem Hinterbau nen Holzblock ! Weil der so toll war hab ich mich direkt davon getrennt. Das ist ne Win/Lose Situation . Bis 2013 war der Dämpfertune schlecht gewählt und im Zusammenhang mit den großen Kammern war das noch schlimmer. Nun passt es endlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skoalman (28. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Und der Monarch macht aus dem Hinterbau nen Holzblock ! Weil der so toll war hab ich mich direkt davon getrennt. Das ist ne Win/Lose Situation . Bis 2013 war der Dämpfertune schlecht gewählt und im Zusammenhang mit den großen Kammern war das noch schlimmer. Nun passt es endlich!


Mein Bruder ist mit dem Monarch RT3 auf jeden Fall happy. Klar, auf kleinste Kiesel reagiert der Hinterbau nun etwas harsch, nutzt aber ansonsten den Federweg sehr harmonisch.


----------



## foreigner (29. April 2013)

Also, ein letztes zu den Bremsen. Ich gehe vollkommmen überein mit euch, dass Shimano bei Saint, Zee, XTR, XT und SLX den Avid klar vorzuziehen ist. Würde ich nicht anders sagen. Aber DEORE ? Echt jetzt?
( Wenn ich mir allerdings was neues an ein DH Bike schrauben müsste, wäre es das ne Formula RO, da ich den Saint Klumpen einfach unglaublich hässlich finde. Versaut derzeit optisch jeden schönen DHler)

Strive: Kenne ich von einem Kumpel. Hat auch genau das beschriebene Problem, dass man ohne Sag fährt oder er durchschlägt. Das lässt sich beheben, indem man den Dämpfer progressiver macht in dem man die Volume-Reducer-Ringe einbaut. Dann lässt sich satt Sag fahren, ohne dass der Hinterbau durchschlägt. Allerdings ist das Rad dann immer noch nicht gut abgestimmt, weil die Zugstufe völlig überdämpft ist, selbst in Minimaleinstellung. Der gehört eigentlich erstmal umgeshimt, auch in der Highspeed-druckstufe würde das nicht schaden.

Damit hat das Strive das gleiche Problem wie alle Canyons, die ich bisher in die Finger bekommen habe (Außer aktuelles Torque FRX mit CCDB; den kriegt man abgestimmt), inklusive meinem eigenen:
Canyon kann absolut keine Dämpfer auf ihre Bikes abstimmen!
Ich weiß nicht was die machen. Entweder suchen sie ihre Dämpfersetups auf dem Papier aus und hören null auf ihre Teamfahrer, oder ihre komischen Freeride-Fahrer haben keinen Plan von Fahrwerken. Kann man hoffen, dass das mit dem Zugang von Barel besser wird. Zumindest hätten sie da mal jemanden, der was von Fahrwerkssetups versteht.


----------



## Kaltumformer (29. April 2013)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ich liebäugle da gerade mit statt dem ICB



Bleibt nun mal ein Eingelenker. Brake Squat unterscheidet sich deutlicher. In erster Linie auch solche Aussagen: _" Bei schnellen Schlägen und Wurzelteppichen kommt der Hinterbau an seine Grenzen. Er klebt wenig satt am Boden und rauscht bei harten Landungen im Gegensatz zur Gabel gerne durch. Bergauf pumpt der Hinterbau ohne Plattform deutlich und sackt leicht weg."_ Link Zumal sich das mit zahlreichen Aussagen im Canyonforum deckt. Auch wenn es dann teilweise heißt das nun im 3. (?) Jahr die Probleme abgestellt seien ist mir das zu viel Tom&Jerry. Ich gehe davon aus das auf der Eurobike eine größere Überarbeitung / "Modellwechsel" vorgestellt wird oder zumindest bei Canyon im Bereich Enduro (ggf. Carbon) was passiert - dazu wurden ja schon Gerüchte gestreut und es würde auch gut in den "Produktlebenszyklus" von Canyon passen. Die Optik der sehr niedrig angesetzten Sitzstrebe mag ich nicht, ebenso nicht das auf das geformte Oberrohr aufgesetzte Eckblech. Komponenten wie 34er Fox, Avid Bremse und je nach Variante sram & raceface Antrieb sind nun auch nicht 'meins'. Montierbare Trinkflasche (innerhalb des Rahmendreieck) hat durchaus ihren Reiz für "Minimalhausrunde" ohne Rucksack und alles, aber das wiegt den Rest bei weitem nicht auf.


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

*Thema Reverb 150mm 

*Die Leute die bei Doodle mitgemacht haben habe ich schon per PN angeschrieben.

http://www.doodle.com/4nuiv4nz7q5tx4ww

Damit das mit der 150mm Reverb klappt brauche ich eine verbindliche Liste wer die wirklich dazu haben will.

- Lieferung wÃ¤re wahrscheinlich vor dem ICB in ca 5-6 Wochen.
- Preis je nach Anzahl ca 180â¬

DafÃ¼r muss ich eine Liste abgeben auf der die Real Namen sind. (also die Namen mit denen ein ICB 2/3 bestellt wurde).

dazu bitte PN an mich mit dem Namen.

Als genaues Modell wÃ¤re ich jetzt dafÃ¼r:
Reverb stealth, 430/150mm Hebel rechts diskret.

Hebel rechts damit man ihn links unter dem Lenker montieren kann. So kann das Bike auch umgedreht auf dem Lenker abgestellt werden.



Thema ICB allgemein...

Hans hat mir nochmal gemailt... da wird mir so langsam einiges klar wie das gelaufen ist...
zum aktuellen Stand: LRS kommen wohl sogar frÃ¼her, die Bremsen sind immer noch das was wohl als letztes kommt. Ich glaube Hans das er da wirklich versucht was geht. 
Das Grundproblem lag bei Carver glaube ich weiter oben. Nachdem Basti weg war ist da wohl erst mal gar nichts mehr passiert. Das Hans das Ã¼berhaupt machen soll wurde ihm wohl erst sehr spÃ¤t zugetragen. Ich vermute das es Ã¼berhaupt keine Ãbergabe gegeben hat. Und die Infos die er bekommen hat einfach falsch waren. 

Letztlich ist es jetzt so wie es ist. HÃ¤tten die da bei Carver weiter oben mehr in dem Projekt gesehen kÃ¶nnten wir wohl schon alle die Bikes haben. Die Struktur aus Carver, Apollo, XXL usw ist fÃ¼r mich auch nicht wirklich durchschaubar. Wer da Entscheidungen trifft verstehe ich nicht - glaube das geht den Angestellten nicht anders. 
Schuldige suchen hilft jetzt aber auch nicht. Die die am wenigsten fÃ¼r die Misere kÃ¶nnen versuchen gerade das die Dinger asap kommen, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist aber nicht mehr viel zu holen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, ein letztes zu den Bremsen. Ich gehe vollkommmen überein mit euch, dass Shimano bei Saint, Zee, XTR, XT und SLX den Avid klar vorzuziehen ist. Würde ich nicht anders sagen. Aber DEORE ? Echt jetzt?



Guck dir die Bremsen doch mal genau an. Ich hab bald die SLX zum Vergleich die auch die neuen Nehmerkoblen hat aber nach allem was ich im Forum dazu gelesen habe erwarte ich keine monumentale Steigerung.


----------



## Rick7 (29. April 2013)

Merlin, dein neues Benutzerbild nervt! 

zu den Bremsen: Hab ne Avid CR und ne 2012er XT. Bisher zeigen sich jetzt im direkten Vergleich nicht die weltbewegenden Unterschiede.
Obwohl meine Avid grad nen Kolbenfresser hat (nach knapp 3 Jahren) ^^ 

Beide Bremsen gut. Aufgrund der Shimano Lobeshymnen habe ich mir von der XT ehrlich gesagt irgendwie mehr erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (29. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Hebel rechts damit man ihn links unter dem Lenker montieren kann. So kann das Bike auch umgedreht auf dem Lenker abgestellt werden.
> 
> .....




das wird wohl so nicht funktionieren


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Merlin, dein neues Benutzerbild nervt!



absicht



freetourer schrieb:


> das wird wohl so nicht funktionieren



dachte schon. Habe das Teil nicht - also erklärs mir warum.


wir reden nicht vom Matchmaker - sondern eine klemmung nur für RS hebel.


----------



## vscope (29. April 2013)

Ich habs verkehrt montiert, geht problemlos. ist aber eine normale reverb bj. 2011


----------



## racing_basti (29. April 2013)

Je nach Schalt-/Bremshebelkombination bekommst du den Hebel nicht unter dem Lenker montiert. Ist dann ein Platzproblem. Und den Hebel ganz nach innen zu schieben ist auch ziemlich sinnbefreit.


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

Hm das mit schalthebel könnte natürlich eng werden stimmt schon.... 
hat ja nicht jeder eine XX1


----------



## freetourer (29. April 2013)

Bei aktuellen Shimano Bremsen mit I-Spec Schalthebeln passt es leider nicht mehr, wenn man den Reverb - Hebel zwischen Griff und Schelle der I-Spec Einheit verkehrt herum montieren will (also unter dem Lenker).

Als die Geber-/Ausgleichsbehälter- Einheit bei den Shimano-Bremsen noch gerade nach vorne ging hat es noch prima gepasst.


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

ok danke für die Info.

Hm. dann halte ich mich an die Mehrheit der doodle Umfrage für rechten hebel. Muss man dann halt rechts montieren.


----------



## vscope (29. April 2013)

Geht schon Links. Aber halt ganz Innen.
Stört mich nicht...


----------



## racing_basti (29. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Geht schon Links. Aber halt ganz Innen.



... und damit musst du die Hand vom Griff nehmen. Da kann man dann auch gleich eine Stütze mit Hebel unter dem Sattel nehmen.


----------



## freetourer (29. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Geht schon Links. Aber halt ganz Innen.
> Stört mich nicht...



Hatte ich auch probiert - allerdings finde ich genau diese Position ziemlich kagge.

MMn sollte der Hebel für die Sattelstütze so zu erreichen sein, dass ich in ruppigem Gelände weder umgreifen noch den Griff am Lenker lockern muss.

Dann lieber doch auf die rechte Seite zwischen Griff und I-Spec Einheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. April 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Merlin, dein neues Benutzerbild nervt!



+1

Technisch interessant, aber nicht barrierefrei!


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Technisch interessant, aber nicht barrierefrei!



barrierearm ist der neue Trend...

Schön das man wegen eines Bildes schon PN's bekommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










da muss man gleich suchen wie man es noch schlimmer machen kann


----------



## vscope (29. April 2013)

2014er Reverb 150 wäre nett 
 Hydraulic hose coupler for easy assembly and hose routing
 System allows for several disconnects and re-connections before a bleed is required


----------



## vscope (29. April 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch probiert - allerdings finde ich genau diese Position ziemlich kagge.
> 
> MMn sollte der Hebel für die Sattelstütze so zu erreichen sein, dass ich in ruppigem Gelände weder umgreifen noch den Griff am Lenker lockern muss.
> 
> Dann lieber doch auf die rechte Seite zwischen Griff und I-Spec Einheit.



vorausschauende Fahrweise, dann schafft man das schon


----------



## Kaltumformer (29. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> barrierearm ist der neue Trend...
> 
> Schön das man wegen eines Bildes schon PN's bekommt
> 
> ...



1. Richtigen  Browser verwenden  > 2. R. Maustaste auf den "Fehlpixel"  > Bildinhalt blockieren > 3. Fertig 



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Als genaues Modell wäre ich jetzt dafür:
> Reverb stealth, 430/150mm Hebel rechts diskret.
> 
> Hebel rechts damit man ihn links unter dem Lenker montieren kann. So kann das Bike auch umgedreht auf dem Lenker abgestellt werden.



War mal mein Plan. Geht aber mehr ums Hebel demolieren/abreissen bei einer Bruchlandung.

-

Mit welchem Zubehör kommt die 150er? (Ich hatte es schonmal gefragt)(Leitung, Hebel, Enlüftungskit (Wäre was den Wechsel betrifft nicht ganz unwichtig)?)

Soll das nun über Carver direkt laufen weil Radbestellung war (bei mir) über XXL Filiale?



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hans hat mir nochmal gemailt... da wird mir so langsam einiges klar wie das gelaufen ist... [...]


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. April 2013)

Aaarrr, krieg schon Flecken vor den Augen! Muss da mal über Rache nachdenken. Auf´m ipad ist´s nohc schlimmer, weil´s näher dran ist. 

Was machen denn die "offiziellen" Mitteilungen?

Die Meetings sind doch zur allgemeinen Aufhellung der Stimmung montags immer nach der NATOpause. Gibt es jetzt was wegen des Liefertermins?


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Mit welchem ZubehÃ¶r kommt die 150er? (Ich hatte es schonmal gefragt)(Leitung, Hebel, EnlÃ¼ftungskit (WÃ¤re was den Wechsel betrifft nicht ganz unwichtig)?)




Das ist allerdings richtig. Ist angefragt. 


Dazu noch paar Infos von Hans:
Die Rechnungen fÃ¼r die Bikes sind schon geschrieben und abgeschlossen, die StÃ¼tze wÃ¼rde also separat berechnet und versandt werden. 
Da XXL.de sowieso alle Teile portofrei versendet, kÃ¤me kein Aufpreis fÃ¼r Portokosten drauf.
Wenn einer abbestellt, haben wir ein Rad und eine StÃ¼tze Ã¼brig. FÃ¼r den Kunden bleibt das ohne Folgen, vom Schriftverkehr mal abgesehen. 
Also wenn das Modell jetzt endgÃ¼ltig feststeht, brÃ¤uchte ich nur noch die Liste mit den Kunden.
Nochmal zum Abgleichen: Reverb Stealth 150mm, 31,6mm Durchmesser, 430mm LÃ¤nge, Discrete Hebel RECHTS, LeitungslÃ¤nge 2000mm. Lieber zu lang als zu kurzâ¦
GruÃ Hans


...Update...
" Richtig, ist ne oem-StÃ¼tze. 
Lt. SRAM ist aber auch bei den oem-StÃ¼tzen ein EntlÃ¼ftungskit dabei, habe ich gerade nochmal abgeklÃ¤rt."


und noch was... die 150er ist dann Modell 2014 mit dem Connectamajig Schnellverschluss... 
Die ist erst ab Juli offiziell lieferbar (was es ja wohl sowieso wird...). 
Deshalb die Info nur unter der Hand.


----------



## culoduro (29. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings richtig. Ist angefragt.
> 
> 
> Dazu noch paar Infos von Hans:
> ...


 
Ich würd als RnC Besteller auch noch einem Komplettrad-Besteller eine abkaufen, wenn jemand seine "zusätzliche" 150er Reverb nicht will. Bitte PN an mich, wer eine für mich bestellen würde. Danke!


----------



## Chris0711 (29. April 2013)

Für die Reverb 150mm passt Hebel rechts. Jeder hat ja den linken Hebel vom ICB2/3. Da kann sich dann jeder entscheiden und sogar probieren was er behält und was er verkauft. Super Lösung da ich mich schon vor dem Problem sah das das ding an der flaschen Seite montiert ist. Zumindets für mich. Nach versuchen re und li mit meiner Kind Shock bin ich bei re gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

ich würde noch darum bitten das ihr diese Anfragen hier im Forum wieder löscht wenn ihr jemand gefunden habt...

Ist von RS glaube ich nicht so gern gesehen wenn das so läuft.
Auch wenn die Stückzahl sehr sehr überschaubar bleibt...


----------



## culoduro (29. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich würde noch darum bitten das ihr diese Anfragen hier im Forum wieder löscht wenn ihr jemand gefunden habt...
> 
> Ist von RS glaube ich nicht so gern gesehen wenn das so läuft.
> Auch wenn die Stückzahl sehr sehr überschaubar bleibt...


 
Klar, mach ich natürlich gerne.
Ich weiss nur sonst nicht, wie ich die Komplettbike-Besteller erreichen soll...

Dir nochmal Danke! für das Kümmern um die Kommunikation mit Hans!


----------



## Hasifisch (29. April 2013)

Von mir auch noch mal hier besten Dank an merlin7! 

Und dank AdBlock unter Chrome nervt dein Avatar auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Micha-L (29. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und dank AdBlock unter Chrome nervt dein Avatar auch nicht mehr...



Er hat ihn wieder weggemacht


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Er hat ihn wieder weggemacht


Waren dann doch paar PN'S mit androhungen 

Aber ich finde ersatz - versprochen



und mir war schon klar warum ich das Teil immer in Schwarz haben wollte....


----------



## vscope (29. April 2013)

Wem gehört denn die black beauty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. April 2013)

Das müsste ein Suntour Testbike sein... hoffentlich haben sie die Kisten auch in Riva dabei


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark, das trifft sich ja gut!  Hast du was rausbekommen, was Luftfracht für die Framesets/ICB03 angeht...?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (29. April 2013)

@_Freesoul_:

Hab die Frage grad noch mal weiter geleitet...

EDIT: Grad ne Antwort bekommen, wir warten noch auf Infos bezüglich der Karton-Abmaße. Die Rahmen kommen ja im Gegensatz zu den R'nC aufgebaut hier her... deswegen brauchen wir ne neue Berechnungsgrundlage für die Fracht.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. April 2013)




----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> vorausschauende Fahrweise, dann schafft man das schon



eben 

Mein Hebel sitzt auch innen und ich habe in keinster Weise Probleme damit.
Wenn ich bergab noch nicht abgesenkt habe und dann so heftig unterwegs bin das ich dann noch absenken muss dann hab ich vorher was falsch gemacht.

Und irgendwie kann ich trotzdem ohne große Verrenkungen absenken... hab da noch nicht wirklich ein Problem gesehen.

Und immer noch besser wie oben drauf... das geht ja mal garnicht. da frag ich mich echt welcher Depp sich das ausgedacht hat.


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt ab wann das alles über funkt gesteuert wird...


----------



## f4lkon (29. April 2013)

Vllt gar nicht mehr so lange... beschäftige mich in der bachelorarbeit mit rfid Schaltern die durch den Tastendruck die Energie für die Funkübertragung zurückgewinnen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Und immer noch besser wie oben drauf... das geht ja mal garnicht. da frag ich mich echt welcher Depp sich das ausgedacht hat.



Naja, RS ist ja noch Kindergram im depperten Originalhebelpositionieren, bzw. max 3er Platz.
Platz Nummer 2 in "Wie brech ich mir den Hebel am schnellsten ab" geht an CB. 
Aber absoluter Spitzenreiter an Fehlkonstrukt und damit Platz 1, den hat  Fox im Programm 
Aber bei Fox ist wahrscheinlich das zerstörren eines Hebels kein "bug" sondern ein "feature"...wenns nach deren Marketingeumels gehen würde

G.


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

ist doch auch besser wenn der Hebel abbricht, als das der lenker einen Kratzer bekommt.
Fox verkauft sicher auch günstige Ersatzhebel....


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist doch auch besser wenn der Hebel abbricht, als das der lenker einen Kratzer bekommt.
> Fox verkauft sicher auch günstige Ersatzhebel....



Wenn sie prozentual die Preise von RS, also Stützenpreis/Hebelpreis im Verhältnis übernehmen würden, dann müßte der Hebel wohl an die 200 Euro kosten
Aber ich glaub wer sich die Stütze kauft dem ist Geld eh egal...oder er will einfach weniger davon besitzen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (29. April 2013)

zee + xt shiter

Sehr großes Bild

ich hab das Bild mal verlinkt, damit es nicht die Bildschirme der User sprengt...


----------



## Pintie (29. April 2013)

gut das ich jetzt 2560*1440 Monitor hab.... 

So ähnlich wirds bei mir auch. Nur das die shifter mit i Speck an die Zee kommt.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Vllt gar nicht mehr so lange... beschäftige mich in der bachelorarbeit mit rfid Schaltern die durch den Tastendruck die Energie für die Funkübertragung zurückgewinnen.



Oha, Energy Harvesting...


----------



## Micha-L (29. April 2013)

Naja RFID.... ich arbeite in der Branche. Wir reden hier sicher nur von Entfernungen ~1-2 cm?

Etwas weit um vom Lenker aus die Gabel oder den Dämpfer anzusteuern. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## freetourer (29. April 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> zee + xt shiter
> 
> Sehr großes Bild
> 
> ich hab das Bild mal verlinkt, damit es nicht die Bildschirme der User sprengt...



und genau so macht eine Fernbedienung für eine Sattelstütze für mich keinen Sinn mehr - einfach zu weit weg.


----------



## vscope (30. April 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> und genau so macht eine Fernbedienung für eine Sattelstütze für mich keinen Sinn mehr - einfach zu weit weg.



Ich habe meine bremsen abmontiert... Das finger krumm machen stört mich sehr beim lenken!


----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Naja RFID.... ich arbeite in der Branche. Wir reden hier sicher nur von Entfernungen ~1-2 cm?
> 
> Etwas weit um vom Lenker aus die Gabel oder den Dämpfer anzusteuern.
> 
> ...



Momentan und unter normalen Bedingungen 1cm. Im Faraday Käfig schon deutlich mehr. Problem dabei ist der passive Transponder.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das müsste ein Suntour Testbike sein... hoffentlich haben sie die Kisten auch in Riva dabei



Ist Carver nich mit dem Bike in Riva?


----------



## p00nage (30. April 2013)

Ein ICB in L ist auf jeden Fall in Riva, denk probe sitzen sollte da auch kein Problem sein ( ist aber nicht mein Rad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (30. April 2013)

Nochmal zur _*Reverb*_...

Aktuell habe ich 9 Leute auf der Liste. 
Die Verpackungseinheit ist 10.... 
Und da die ja auch ankommen soll (spätestens mit dem bike), wird die Liste heute Abend 18:00 geschlossen weil Hans die dann bestellt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. April 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ist Carver nich mit dem Bike in Riva?



Logisch haben wir ICBs dabei... ich könnte mir bloß vorstellen, dass es regen Bedarf gibt. Ich hoffe es zumindest 

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Ich bin ab gleich in Sachen Riva unterwegs (heute Anhänger packen, morgen gehts los), deswegen werde ich teilweise mit Verspätung antworten.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. April 2013)

Danke, dann werden wir uns in Riva sehen, bin echt gespannt wie es in natura aussieht.


----------



## Flow1 (30. April 2013)

Hat jetzt eigentlich irgendwer sein ICB 02 in L storniert?


----------



## Airflyer (30. April 2013)

Hallo,


@ Merlin7: Hast du meine PN erhalten hatte Probleme bei absenden ?


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2013)

Nochmal wegen reverb. 

Also ich habe jetzt 13 Leute auf der Liste.
d.h. es werden wohl 20 bestellt. 

zum Thema Ausverkauf...
es fängt also schon jetzt an das Bikes reduziert werden..
wirklich nichts was ich will - aber jetzt schon 40%....

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraede...324004.html?_cid=32_1_1_2_20130429_22_324004_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (30. April 2013)

@Merlin7, kannst du die IBC Usernamen posten die du in deiner Liste hast. Dann kann jeder selber prüfen ob alles geklappt hat.

Nochmals vielen Dank fürs Organisieren



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen reverb.
> 
> Also ich habe jetzt 13 Leute auf der Liste.
> d.h. es werden wohl 20 bestellt.
> ...


----------



## Mxpanda (30. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> [...]
> zum Thema Ausverkauf...
> es fängt also schon jetzt an das Bikes reduziert werden..
> wirklich nichts was ich will - aber jetzt schon 40%....
> ...



Das Teil ist doch auch schon gut ein paar Jahre alt und soll raus...

EDIT: Hab mich verguckt. Hab mich von der Kurbel und dem Dämpfer verleiten lassen. In 2012 wurde die Noir noch gebaut?


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2013)

Aktuell in der Reverb Liste:
Airflyer
Chris0711
Florian.R
foreigner
JENSeits
Kaltumformer
Merlin7
Mike71
nino85
visionthing
vscope


----------



## freetourer (30. April 2013)

oder das hier:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/norco-range-2-/335270.html


----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

Bringt doch nichts das Zeug hier zu posten. Zumal in Größe S. Ich denke bei Carver ist die Botschaft angekommen, sonst würden die nicht wegen Luftfracht nachdenken. Wartet wenigstens bis Juli  Dann kommen erst brauchbare Angebote.


----------



## racing_basti (30. April 2013)

Gerade wurde das neue YT Wicked 650B in den News prÃ¤sentiert.



Thomas schrieb:


> [
> Seiner Zeit voraus ist das WICKED 650B unter anderem auch bei der Ausstattung. Das *ab Ende Juni 2013 verfÃ¼gbare Bike* kommt bereits mit der neuen 2014er Rock Shox PIKE RCT3 Federgabel und dem Monarch RT3 High Volume DÃ¤mpfer mit speziellem Custom Setup und sorgt in Kombination mit den brandneuen Continental Mountain King II 2.4 650B Reifen auf DT Swiss E1900 650B LaufrÃ¤dern fÃ¼r enorme Sicherheit in ruppigen und schnellen Passagen.



Preis: 2399,-â¬

Ich denke spÃ¤testens jetzt dÃ¼rften noch ein paar mehr Ã¼berlegen was sie machen...


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2013)

hm das ist natürlich wirklich was.... 
Für große Leute wie mich ist L zwar auch wieder mal grenzwertig, aber Preis Leistung ist gut.

und 2014er Bike ab juni - sind wir Realisten Juli - trotzdem... 

und das mit 650B und besseren Laufrädern


----------



## scottfreakx (30. April 2013)

wicked is hinten raus leider ne totale gummikuh .. sonst ne top Schleuder


----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

Naja ich finde solange YT keinen anderen Designer bekommt werden wir keine Freunde.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und das mit 650B und besseren Laufrädern



Abgesehen davon das 650B aus Prinzip die schlechteren Laufräder sind, muß man natürlich gegenargumentieren, das am ICB die schlechtesten Laufräder die möglich waren drauf sind. Was dann dummerweise deine Aussage wieder zur Wahrheit werden läßt...ein dilemma

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. April 2013)

Naja, zurzeit ist ja Hauptaufgabe der Fachleute, die Maße eines Fahrradkartons rauszubekommen , damit die Frachtkosten bestimmt werden können. Bis dahin wird sich gekümmert, also irgendwann nach Riva, das erst einmal aufgearbeitet werden muss,....

Ist ja bestimmt ihr erstes Fahrrad, das in einem Karton kommt! Kann ja mal vorkommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2013)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das sie net erst eine Ausschreibung machen und Angebote von verschiedenen Kartonfirmen einholen müssen 

G.


----------



## gabarinza (30. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, zurzeit ist ja Hauptaufgabe der Fachleute, die Maße eines Fahrradkartons rauszubekommen , damit die Frachtkosten bestimmt werden können. Bis dahin wird sich gekümmert, also irgendwann nach Riva, das erst einmal aufgearbeitet werden muss,....
> 
> Ist ja bestimmt ihr erstes Fahrrad, das in einem Karton kommt! Kann ja mal vorkommen.



Schön dass es dich gibt Haardtfahrer, hast mir jetzt schon mehrfach meine Worte vorweggenommen.

Ich für meinen Teil glaube ja, dass man die Luftfracht wählt weil man inzwischen weiß, dass nur so überhaupt erst der Juli zu halten sein wird (bzw. könnte).

Sollte es nichts werden mit Luftfracht traue ich mich zu wetten, dass die Bikes frühestens irgendwann im August da sein werden.

Wie konnten die letztes Jahr überhaupt den Preis fürs ICB02 kalkulieren, wenn die damals überhaupt nichts verhandelt hatten?


----------



## Rick7 (30. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal das sie net erst eine Ausschreibung machen und Angebote von verschiedenen Kartonnfirmen machen müssen
> 
> G.



 am besten ne öffentlich Ausschreibung mit Submissionstermin


----------



## foreigner (30. April 2013)

@Merlin7: Wie geht das mit der Bezahlung von der Reverb?
Und: Bekommen alle die zugeschickt?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, zurzeit ist ja Hauptaufgabe der Fachleute, die Maße eines Fahrradkartons rauszubekommen , damit die Frachtkosten bestimmt werden können. Bis dahin wird sich gekümmert, also irgendwann nach Riva, das erst einmal aufgearbeitet werden muss,....
> 
> Ist ja bestimmt ihr erstes Fahrrad, das in einem Karton kommt! Kann ja mal vorkommen.



Hi Haardtfahrer,

solche Kommentare bringens im Moment echt nicht. Ich erkläre aber gerne den Hintergrund:
Je nach Zulieferer und Rahmen wird unterschiedlich gepackt... und es gibt vieeeele Möglichkeiten bei den Kartongrößen.
Der Spediteur will GENAUE Angaben für die Fracht, schließlich ist in so nem Flieger auch nicht unendlich viel Platz.
Für all diese Sachen brauchen wir Informationen von unseren Zulieferern aus Asien.
Der Zeitunterschied macht die Sache dabei nicht schneller...

Mittlerweile haben wir Infos zum Packmaß bekommen und das muss jetzt wiederum vom Spediteur als Berechnungsgrundlage her genommen werden...

... wie Du siehst... es passiert etwas...

Ich bin ja selbst schon genervt, dass die ICBs noch nicht durch die Gegend fahren... von daher kann ich Dich verdammt gut verstehen... aber solche Kommentare sind auch nicht ganz fair 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> @_Merlin7_: Wie geht das mit der Bezahlung von der Reverb?
> Und: Bekommen alle die zugeschickt?



Ich gehe mal davon aus das das einfach so chaotisch läuft wie bei den RnC rahmen 

So wie ich es bissher verstanden habe...
- jetzt läuft erst mal abfrage wie viele gebraucht werden. (hab 13 Leute auf der Liste)
- da es die nur in 10er Packs gibt gehe ich mal davon aus das 20 geordert werden.
- Die kommen dann Ende Juni bei Carver an.

Wer da dann noch ein ICB 2/3 bestellt hat kann die dann bei XXL ordern. 
wird dann zugeschickt. Bezahlung und Portofreiheit wie bei XXL online denk ich mal. 

Den endgültigen Preis gibts nächste Woche. aber um 180 ist die Ansage.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. April 2013)

Noch mal zur Info:

Die Luftfracht für ICB01/ICB02 ist gesetzt, es geht im Moment nur noch um die eventuelle (wahrscheinliche) Luftfracht für ICB03 & Rahmenkits.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## freetourer (30. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> .....
> 
> solche Kommentare bringens im Moment echt nicht.
> 
> ...



Das hier alles meist nur noch mit Zynismus zu ertragen ist sollte Dich doch hoffentlich nicht wundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (30. April 2013)

Gibts denn noch eine Chance, dieses Jahr ein ICB2 in L abzukriegen? Also entweder Onlineshop oder XXL in Mainz? Dann brauche ich halt auch noch die 150er Reverb und eine 175mm Kurbel.

Ich würde aber auch wirklich gerne mal M und L probesitzen. Mit 183cm und 86er SL bin ich wohl zwischen allen Stühlen.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Kharne (30. April 2013)

Hast du dir den Thread durchgelesen?
Die ICBs in den XXL Shops sind restlos vorbestellt und im Shop waren M und L innerhalb von 10 Minuten weg.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde aber auch wirklich gerne mal M und L probesitzen. Mit 183cm und 86er SL bin ich wohl zwischen allen Stühlen...



Nein, aus meiner persönlichen Sicht/Erfahrung wurde dir im Rahmen des geplanten Einsatzgebietes des ICB der L-Rahmen quasi auf den Leib geschneidert.


----------



## Micha-L (30. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Thread durchgelesen?
> Die ICBs in den XXL Shops sind restlos vorbestellt und im Shop waren M und L innerhalb von 10 Minuten weg.



Leider ja, bin ja die ganze Zeit dabei. 

Aber es könnte ja sein, dass sich etwas neues ergeben hat (stornierte Bestellungen, spontan die Order in Asien vergrößert o.ä.)


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2013)

ich weis von Leuten die sich L / XL ICB 2 bestellt haben und dann das nehmen was passt... 

Nein nenne keine Namen.


----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

Ich hab bei fast den gleichen Maßen auch L genommen. Dieses Jahr wirst du sicherlich Probesitzen können um dann für nächstes Jahr die passende Größe bestellen zu können. 
 @Merlin : ich weiß wer, ich weiß wer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (30. April 2013)

So kann mans natürlich auch machen. Einfach beide Größen bestellen. 

Wenn einer von den Doppelbestellern mag, kann er sich ja mal per PM melden.


----------



## fabi.e (30. April 2013)

Evtl gibt es ja nachher auch noch leute, die die Rahmen noch tauschen möchten... L gegen XL und umgekehrt und natürlich acuh diie anderen Größen.

Ich bin 194 habe mich für XL entschieden. Die Sattelrohrlänge, auf die es mir am meißten drauf ankommt ist mit 500mm sogar noch ein 1 mm kürzer als von meinem jetzigen L Rahmen, Top!


----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Noch mal zur Info:
> 
> Die Luftfracht für ICB01/ICB02 ist gesetzt, es geht im Moment nur noch um die eventuelle (wahrscheinliche) Luftfracht für ICB03 & Rahmenkits.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Freut mich fürs 1/2. Viel Spaß in Riva und komm am Stück wieder


----------



## nino85 (30. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich weis von Leuten die sich L / XL ICB 2 bestellt haben und dann das nehmen was passt...
> 
> Nein nenne keine Namen.



Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit gewesen... Ich dachte nur, dass die Bestände etwas länger halten - als ich dann zum Bestellen gekommen bin, war nur noch XL da 

@L-Käufer: Ich hätte ggfs. noch Interesse an einem L-Rahmen, sollte XL nicht passen und jemand tauschen wollen


----------



## sebbo87 (30. April 2013)

bitte löschen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. April 2013)

Schön, wenn sich was bewegt.

Da das "GO" bereits am Freitag gegeben wurde, konnten ja auch die Anfragen bei den Spediteuren gestellt werden. Die fragen doch bzgl. des Objekts nach Masse, Maßen und ob es stinkt oder brennen kann. 

Wenn es an den fehlenden Maßen liegt, dass es nicht weiter geklärt werden kann, dann mag das sein, aber teile es doch einfach mit und verkauf es nicht als die Supernachricht.

In jedem Fall wird das Volumen aber abzuschätzen sein, sodass Kapazitäten eingeplant werden können. Damit auch ein Lieferzeitpunkt. Der wird aber doch wohl in erster Linie von dem Endzeitpunkt der Montage abhängen, dann erst von den Flugzeiten. 

In welcher KW wird denn montiert?

Das hätte alles viel schöner laufen müssen. Ende November stand alles fest, die Teile hätten geordert werden müssen und können. Die Fertigungskapazitäten hätten gebucht werden können und müssen. Wenn Basti nichts vorbereitet hatte, dann seid froh, dass er weg ist. Wenn er alles vorbereitet hatte, ... 

Propain dreht Euch doch schon die ganze Zeit ´ne Nase. Immer wenn hier was quer läuft, passen die ihre Website mit einer passenden Lösung an. Da konnte man z.B. den in der ersten Fuhre ausverkauften Rahmen nachbestellen. An diesem Wochenende, Lieferung Ende Juni. Die Nachbestellung.

Die haben sogar soviele Räder, dass sie Menschen darauf Probe fahren lassen. Und jetzt kommt´s: Die nehmen die Räder und bringen die in BIKEPARKS. Da gibt es dann sicher auch eine Bratwurst und ´ne Kaltschale. Guckt doch mal bei denen ein wenig ab, ääh, macht benchmarking.

Ich werde am übernächsten Wochenende bei einer Veranstaltung Marathonschlussfahrer sein. Hätte ich eigentlich mit dem ICB gemacht. Da hätten das Rad dann 555 Fahrer gesehen und bestaunt und mir Löcher in die Bauchmuskeln gefragt. Kostenloses Marketing für Carver ... vertane Chance. 

Ja, ich bin enttäuscht, da sind Kleinigkeiten in der Lage, das herausbrechen zu lassen. Aber immerhin bin ich noch dabei. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. Milk werde ich mir kein Propain holen, nicht aus Nibelungentreue, sondern weil mir das ICB-Konzept immer noch gefällt. Preislich wird es Mitte des Jahres nur noch maximal normal sein, dafür aber so wie ich es möchte.

So und jetzt entspann Dich in Riva. Gönn Dir ein Eis und ´ne schöne Abfahrt auf Deinem ICB und berichte mal darüber!


----------



## ruv (30. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Noch mal zur Info:
> 
> Die Luftfracht für ICB01/ICB02 ist gesetzt, es geht im Moment nur noch um die eventuelle (wahrscheinliche) Luftfracht für ICB03 & Rahmenkits.
> 
> ...



"Luftfracht" => Auslieferung früher als Juli 2013???

gruß

        Ruv


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. April 2013)

@Haardtfahrer:

Das dumme an der Sache ist ja: Hätte man bei Carver auf den Konstrukteur gehört, wäre da ein 2014er Modell draus geworden. Das hätte dann vermutlich kurz nach dem 650er YT rauskommen können. 
Schwups, wäre genug Luft gewesen ein Testevent gegen Saisonende zu machen etc. So wie es mal angedacht war und was Propain gemacht hat.
Das Benchmarking hat glaub ich eher Propain (intelligenterweise) gemacht. Hier gesehen was schief läuft und selbst gut umgesetzt. 

Nur die Nummer mit der vertanen Chance bei Mengenkalkulation durch Vorbestellung, die hätte es vermutlich auch nicht verhindert.


----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> "Luftfracht" => Auslieferung früher als Juli 2013???
> 
> gruß
> 
> Ruv


Unwahrscheinlich . Eher per Luftfracht < August.


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2013)

Luftfracht <= 2014er Modelle
Schiff >= 2014er Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Schön, wenn sich was bewegt.
> 
> Da das "GO" bereits am Freitag gegeben wurde, konnten ja auch die Anfragen bei den Spediteuren gestellt werden. Die fragen doch bzgl. des Objekts nach Masse, Maßen und ob es stinkt oder brennen kann.
> 
> ...



Hm... da habe ich wohl n bissl was an Info nicht klar rüber gebracht:

Die 01/02er Komplettbikes gehen seit dem GO am Freitag sicher auf die Reise per Flugzeug. Da sind auch die Packmaße, Preise usw. schon geklärt. Unsicher war nur die Frage mit den Rahmenkits und 03er Rahmen. Die werden jetzt mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit auch geflogen... die Angebote sind gerade in Arbeit und es gibt kurzfristig eine Entscheidung.

...

Danke Dir! Das Eis werde ich eventuell durch ein, zwei schöne Bier nach der Abfahrt ersetzen  Hoffentlich fährt mir keiner mein heißgeliebtes ICB kaputt...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## p00nage (30. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hm das ist natürlich wirklich was....
> Für große Leute wie mich ist L zwar auch wieder mal grenzwertig, aber Preis Leistung ist gut.
> 
> und 2014er Bike ab juni - sind wir Realisten Juli - trotzdem...
> ...



Yt hat sich in Sachen Liefertermin des Jahr gewaltig gesteigert, waren teilweise schon vor Liefertermin dran.


----------



## nino85 (30. April 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> "Luftfracht" => Auslieferung früher als Juli 2013???
> 
> gruß
> 
> Ruv



Früher als Mitte August...


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hm... da habe ich wohl n bissl was an Info nicht klar rüber gebracht:



Nein, die Info von dir war eindeutig. 

   @Haardtfahrer

Den Termin fürs ICB Treffen werden wir schon noch rechtzeitig mitbekommen.


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2013)

Reverb:
also 20 StÃ¼ck sind bestellt.

Folgende User sind vorgemerkt.
Airflyer Chris0711 Florian.R foreigner JENSeits Kaltumformer Merlin7 Mike71 nino85 visionthing vscope jissel Slicker 
(Micha-L) wenn er eins bekommet 

kÃ¶nnen also noch 6 NachzÃ¼gler eine bekommen. 
Nochmal genaues Model:
[FONT="]Reverb Stealth, 31,6mm Durchmesser, 430mm LÃ¤nge, 150mm Hub, Discrete Hebel rechts, 2000mm LeitungslÃ¤nge, neues 2014er Modell mit Schnellverschluss


genauer Preis kommt nÃ¤chste Woche ~180â¬....[/FONT]


----------



## Forsterera (30. April 2013)

Falls Carver die nicht los wird: Für das 01er würde ich auch eine nehmen


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. April 2013)

wie schon mal erwähnt, ich hätte einen Rahmen in L aus dem 2er übrig mit Dämpfer, reverb und steuersatz


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. April 2013)

Noch ein kleines Update:

Die zeitkritischen Komponenten (Race Face & Shimano) werden voraussichtlich per Luftfracht aus Kanada und Japan nach Taiwan geliefert. D.h. die letzten Liefertermine könnten sich noch mal ein Stück nach vorne verschieben (2-3 Wochen).
Das sind grad ganz frische Infos vom Hans, der hat sich da noch mal reingehängt. Sobald es ne finale Bestätigung gibt erfahrt ihr es.

Dass die 03er Rahmen und die Rahmenkits per Luftfracht kommen habe ich eben auch bestätigt bekommen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

Nice! Danke für die Infos. Viel Spaß in Riva.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (30. April 2013)

das sind mal good news! von mir auch viel spass!


----------



## Pintie (30. April 2013)

sind ja mal wirklich positiv infos...


----------



## warp4 (30. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Update:
> 
> Die zeitkritischen Komponenten (Race Face & Shimano) werden voraussichtlich per Luftfracht aus Kanada und Japan nach Taiwan geliefert. D.h. die letzten Liefertermine könnten sich noch mal ein Stück nach vorne verschieben (2-3 Wochen).
> Das sind grad ganz frische Infos vom Hans, der hat sich da noch mal reingehängt. Sobald es ne finale Bestätigung gibt erfahrt ihr es.
> ...



DANKE, dass Du Dich so reinhängst !!  
Und jetzt viel Spaß in Riva 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## janifabi (30. April 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Update:
> 
> Die zeitkritischen Komponenten (Race Face & Shimano) werden voraussichtlich per Luftfracht aus Kanada und Japan nach Taiwan geliefert. D.h. die letzten Liefertermine könnten sich noch mal ein Stück nach vorne verschieben (2-3 Wochen).
> Das sind grad ganz frische Infos vom Hans, der hat sich da noch mal reingehängt. Sobald es ne finale Bestätigung gibt erfahrt ihr es.
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

das ist ja eine super Nachricht.
Danke.
Kannst du schon sagen wann die Rahmen fertig zum versenden sind?


----------



## Micha-L (30. April 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> wie schon mal erwähnt, ich hätte einen Rahmen in L aus dem 2er übrig mit Dämpfer, reverb und steuersatz



Danke. Aber ohne die übrigen ICB2 Teile bringt mir das ja nicht wirklich viel. Ich glaube da käme ich beim Einzelkauf nicht unter 3000 für das Bike weg. Allein die Gabel als teuerstes Teil... 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## LordOfTheLost (30. April 2013)

Oha, das sind ja wirklich super Neuigkeiten das jetzt auch die Rahmensets per Luftfracht kommen 

Auch ein dickes DANKE von mir @_stefan_

ich würde mich auch gerne Anmelden für eine Reverb, wenn einer eine Abzugeben hat?
Edit: bitte per PN bei mir melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (30. April 2013)

Ich bitte den Komplettradkäufer, welcher KEINE 150ger Reverb mitbestellen möchten, sich bei mir per PN zu melden.
Ich benötige zu meinem R'nC noch eine Reverb und würde die sich bietende Chance gerne nutzen.

Gruß Yves


----------



## f4lkon (30. April 2013)

Bei knapp zwei Wochen weniger sind wir wieder bei Anfang Juli und somit vor meinem Geburtstag, was die Frage aufwirft, mit was ich mich so beschenken lasse  Hab da mal zu dem Charger Comp aus dem 1er eine Frage . Hat den hier schon einer locker flockig ohne Kampf tubeless bekommen? Sonst hatte ich vor den für ca. 250 im Bikemarkt anzubieten.


----------



## mhedder (1. Mai 2013)

Moin,

wenn hier noch jemand rumspringt, der ein Kompettbike mit Reverb Option bekommen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn ich diese bekommen könnte.

Bitte kurze Info per PM.

Gruß Marc

P.S.: Soll nicht zu seinem Schaden sein.


----------



## messias (1. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hab da mal zu dem Charger Comp aus dem 1er eine Frage . Hat den hier schon einer locker flockig ohne Kampf tubeless bekommen? Sonst hatte ich vor den für ca. 250 im Bikemarkt anzubieten.



Die Tubeless-Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten, aber für den Charger Comp kannst wohl mal locker 100 weniger veranschlagen. Für 250-300 gibts schon den Charger Pro neu und vom Händler.


----------



## f4lkon (1. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Die Tubeless-Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten, aber für den Charger Comp kannst wohl mal locker 100 weniger veranschlagen. Für 250-300 gibts schon den Charger Pro neu und vom Händler.



Krass, für 150 hänge ich mit den eher als Deko an die Wand!


----------



## mw.dd (1. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Krass, für 150 hänge ich mit den eher als Deko an die Wand!



Das ist erst recht ohne Sinn - so schön ist er nicht.


----------



## kopis (1. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Ich bitte den Komplettradkäufer, welcher KEINE 150ger Reverb mitbestellen möchten, sich bei mir per PN zu melden.
> Ich benötige zu meinem R'nC noch eine Reverb und würde die sich bietende Chance gerne nutzen.
> 
> Gruß Yves



schließe mich an  Wer noch keine braucht, bitte mitbestellen und über mich abwickeln...brauche eine für meinen RnC

güße kopis


----------



## Pintie (1. Mai 2013)

*Infos zur reverb!!!!

*Werde gerade mit Fragen zu gespamt...

- Es wurden vom Hans *20 StÃ¼ck* bestellt
- *13* sind davon reserviert
- Es gibt also *7* fÃ¼r NachzÃ¼gler.
- Das Teil kann *nur* von KÃ¤ufern eines *ICB 2**/3 Komplettbikes *mitbestellt werden
*- Nein Rahmen** sind keine **Komplettbikes, nein ICB 1 hat keine Reverb* und nein kann auch keine mitbestellen.
- Preis ca 180â¬ (genauer wohl nÃ¤chste Woche)
- Lieferung 5-6 Wochen.
- Modell 2014, Reverb Stealth, 150/430mm Hebel discret rechts.* (ja alle keine extrawÃ¼rste).* 
- Wenn die da sind gibt es genauere Infos. 
*- Bis dahin bringen auch Nachfragen bei mir nichts weil ich da auch nicht mehr sagen kann.*


----------



## Micha-L (1. Mai 2013)

Danke für Deine Mühe!

Ich hoffe  Carver lässt was springen, dafür dass du hier den Pressesprecher spielst. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Paramedicus (1. Mai 2013)

Wie ist das,das man die 125er ausm 2er losbekommt muss man sich dann aber selber kümmern oder wie läuft das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baggi4 (1. Mai 2013)

nein es kommt extra jemand von Carver der dir deine eigene 125er Sattelstütze, die du ja mit dem Komplettbike zusammen erstanden und gezahlt hast, für dich verkauft.

sorry.


----------



## messias (1. Mai 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> nein es kommt extra jemand von Carver der dir deine eigene 125er Sattelstütze, die du ja mit dem Komplettbike zusammen erstanden und gezahlt hast, für dich verkauft.
> 
> sorry.



Mensch, die haben einfach einen Top-Service bei Carver!


----------



## Paramedicus (1. Mai 2013)

@ schlabberhose4   Doofes geschwätz. Aber die drin ist rausmachen, da lassen und wenn se kommt die 150er einbaun. In der zeit mit ner normalen fahren!! 
Kapice??


----------



## Micha-L (1. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Wie ist das,das man die 125er ausm 2er losbekommt muss man sich dann aber selber kümmern oder wie läuft das?



Ne neue unbenutzte Reverb Stealth loszuwerden, sollte nun nicht DAS Problem darstellen.


----------



## messias (1. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> @ schlabberhose4   Doofes geschwätz. Aber die drin ist rausmachen, da lassen und wenn se kommt die 150er einbaun. In der zeit mit ner normalen fahren!!
> Kapice??



Also, wenn da Bedarf ist, dann würde ich diesen Service anbieten. Wer statt der 125 Reverb die 150er will, der soll mir einfach seine 125er Reverb + 180 schicken und bekommt dafür von mir die 150er. Ich bau sie dir gern auch ein.


----------



## Sun_dancer (1. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Also, wenn da Bedarf ist, dann würde ich diesen Service anbieten. Wer statt der 125 Reverb die 150er will, der soll mir einfach seine 125er Reverb + 180 schicken und bekommt dafür von mir die 150er. Ich bau sie dir gern auch ein.


----------



## Mxpanda (1. Mai 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ne neue unbenutzte Reverb Stealth loszuwerden, sollte nun nicht DAS Problem darstellen.



Nein ich würd eine nehmen!


----------



## nino85 (2. Mai 2013)

@Reverb-Dealer:

Merlin hat schon vor ein paar Seiten darauf hingewiesen, dass das hier kein Reverb-Verkaufsthread werden soll - vor allem weil SRAM das wrsnl. nicht so gern sieht.


----------



## nino85 (2. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so wie ich es vertsanden habe geht es nur um die decals.... die naben werden wohl schwarz



was ich mal noch fragen wollte... 

Die originalen Laufräder haben ja auch noch 2 weiße Speichen und rote Nippel - wird das dann auch schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (2. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Luftfracht <= 2014er Modelle
> Schiff >= 2014er Modelle




Hallo,

170er Kurbel
Steuersatz nicht verstellbar
Lieferung August
RS Stealth 125 mm

Ich habe nun genug und mein ICB02 in large abbestellt,
es müsste nun eins frei sein.
Bau mir nun eins selber auf, ohne Kompromisse mit den Teilen die ich will

Grüsse


----------



## messias (2. Mai 2013)

Large hätte ne 175er Kurbel gehabt.
Lieferung sieht mit der Luftfracht jetzt eher nach Juli aus.
150er Reverb gabs guenstig zu erwerben fuer ICB2-Käufer.
Bleibt der Steuersatz...


----------



## benzinkanister (2. Mai 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Ich habe nun genug und mein ICB02 in large abbestellt,
> es müsste nun eins frei sein.
> Bau mir nun eins selber auf, ohne Kompromisse mit den Teilen die ich will
> 
> Grüsse



noch ein RnC ergattert?


----------



## Flow1 (3. Mai 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 170er Kurbel
> Steuersatz nicht verstellbar
> ...


 


Hi,

ich würde das ICB von Mr_Ransom nehmen, nur leider ist der XXL-Shop immernoch down... 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## ride_science (3. Mai 2013)

Also wenn jemand ein ICB02 in medium abbestellt bitte vorher PN an mich, ich nehms gerne!

lg Christoph


----------



## Micha-L (3. Mai 2013)

Flow1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde das ICB von Mr_Ransom nehmen, nur leider ist der XXL-Shop immernoch down...
> 
> ...



Habe gestern schon per Mail im Shop und bei Mr_Ransom angefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (3. Mai 2013)

@Merlin7:
Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden:
Die 13 Leute sind jetzt vorgemerkt für die Reverb, offiziell bestellen müssen wir die dann aber noch irgendwann bei Fahrrad XXL ?


----------



## Pintie (3. Mai 2013)

ja.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (3. Mai 2013)

Flow1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde das ICB von Mr_Ransom nehmen, nur leider ist der XXL-Shop immernoch down...
> 
> ...



ich hatte das im Zweirad Walcher XXL Deizisau reserviert,

wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.

Gruss


----------



## captain_j (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

da ich eher spontan zu einem Bikekauf gezwungen wurde, konnte ich hier nicht alles von Anfang an verfolgen, habe den Thread so ausführlich wie möglich durchgelesen, bitte verbessert mich sollte meine Auffassung nicht stimmen:

Komplettbikes gibt's bestenfalls ab Juli, sind aber im Prinzip alle vergeben.
Rahmen werden in den nächsten Wochen ausgeliefert, es sollte noch möglich sein den einen oder anderen zu ergattern.

Da ich auf der Suche nach einem XXL (53cm) bin mache ich mir noch Hoffnungen (die können ja nicht schon alle weg sein). Meine Wahl wäre ein ICB02.

Werde natürlich auch bei Fahrrad XXL anfragen, aber denk, dass ihr mir detaillierte Infos bieten könnt.

Dankeschön, Grüße


----------



## Pintie (4. Mai 2013)

icb 2 in xxl gibts noch. sonst hast wahrscheinlich recht


----------



## Kharne (4. Mai 2013)

RnC Rahmen sind alle vergeben, davon wirst du keinen mehr kriegen. Die Aktion ist aber auch 
schon ewig gelaufen.

Framekits kommen frühestens mit den Komplettbikes.


----------



## Pintie (4. Mai 2013)

naja wenn die framekits jetzt doch auch mit dem flieger kommen werden die schon paar tage früher da sein. 

denk mal nächste woche werden wir wieder mehr infos bekommen.


----------



## sebbo87 (4. Mai 2013)

So, heute mein ICB 02 in M erstanden - zumindest auf dem Papier  Ich hoffe die Verfrachtung und alles Weitere geht etwas schneller vonstatten als die meisten hier erwarten.

Aussage wie diese hier


Kharne schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Thread durchgelesen?
> Die ICBs in den XXL Shops sind restlos vorbestellt


sind definitiv nicht richtig. Ich habe das letzte M bekommen. In anderen Größen waren noch welche vorhanden, auch vom 02er. Wer also Interesse hat sollte sich mal bei seinem XXL Laden in der Nähe selbst informieren.

Letztes Wochenende hatte ich das Glück einen kurzen Blick auf das Serienbike für Riva zu werfen. Der Rahmen sieht schon sensationell aus, das Blau wirkt auch deutlich geiler, als ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Die Oberflächenbearbeitung ist wirklich gut gelungen. 

Insgesamt schade, wie sich das hier alles entwickelt hat. Schlamperei seitens Carver - zu niedrige Stückzahl, resultierende Verzögerung etc. - all das hat das eigentlich Resultat, ein wirklich gut durchdachtes Bike mit sinnvollen Parts zum vernünftigen Preis und Wunschgeometrie (gut der Reach könnte etwas kleiner sein mMn), in den Hintergrund gedrängt. Denke das sollte man nicht vergessen!! An der Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an @Stefan.Stark, ohne deinen stetigen Informationsfluss wäre ich hier nicht mehr dabei gewesen. Ich hoffe, dein Job hier wird von Carver angemessen honoriert!


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende hatte ich das Glück einen kurzen Blick auf das Serienbike für Riva zu werfen. Der Rahmen sieht schon sensationell aus, das Blau wirkt auch deutlich geiler, als ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Die Oberflächenbearbeitung ist wirklich gut gelungen.


Glücklicher! Als mir mein Spion (   ) mitgeteilt hat es gäbe was zu gucken war es dann leider schon 'riva-verpackt' bis ich vor Ort war. Aber irgendwann muss es ja von riva zurückkommen.


----------



## veraono (4. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Ich habe das letzte M bekommen. In anderen Größen waren _wieder _welche vorhanden, auch vom 02er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. Mai 2013)

Mist, der @veraono war schneller


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Mai 2013)

Hab heute in Riva das ICB 1 und 2 gesehen, das Blau ist echt ne sehr schöne Farbe und auch die Ausstattung is sehr nice, passt farblich alles gut zusammen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

Jetzt muß es die Dinger net wieder geben..aus dem ICB 2 in M ist bei uns, nach der Nichtkaufmöglichkeit, mittlerweile ein Wicked geworden

G.


----------



## foreigner (5. Mai 2013)

Um mal wieder auf das "Lieblingsthema" Terminschiene zu kommen: Es hieß ja zwischenzeitlich mal Mitte August, dann kam Luftfracht (-4 Wochen), dann kam die Aussage von Stefan, dass späte Teile wahrscheinlich per Luft kommen (-2-3 Wochen). Dann sind wir ja jetzt wieder bei Ende Juni / Anfang Juli, oder?

Noch ne Frage: Was ist den jetzt für ne Reverb Serienmäßig drin? 
125mm /420mm Stealth, Discrete Hebel Links, 2013
Oder?


----------



## f4lkon (5. Mai 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf das "Lieblingsthema" Terminschiene zu kommen: Es hieß ja zwischenzeitlich mal Mitte August, dann kam Luftfracht (-4 Wochen), dann kam die Aussage von Stefan, dass späte Teile wahrscheinlich per Luft kommen (-2-3 Wochen). Dann sind wir ja jetzt wieder bei Ende Juni / Anfang Juli, oder?



Ja genau. Wenn es 3 Wochen werden dann so 24.6-1.7 oder dann in den ersten Juli Wochen.


----------



## ALB_rider (5. Mai 2013)

Noch ne Frage:
Kommen die Rahmen nun auch per Luftfracht (stand glaube ich diese Woche zur Diskussion)?
Dann sollten sie doch auch zeitnah (in 4 Wochen) lieferbar sein?


----------



## Paran0id (5. Mai 2013)

Wäre auch nur an einem Rahmen interessiert. Auf der HP von Fahrrad XXL steht dass es Verfügbar ist im Onlineshop aber unten steht wiederum Verfügbarkeit: voraussichtlich Juli.Nach dem ich das hier etwas mitverfolgt habe gehe ich davon aus, dass die Rahmen derzeit nicht verfügbar sind. Richtig?


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2013)

richtig!


----------



## Chris0711 (6. Mai 2013)

Weiss jemand mit welchen Zubehör das ICB2 geliefert wird?
Dämpferpumpe, Reverb Entlüftungskit, Laufräder mit Tubeless Dichtmittel Ventil Adaptern,...
Das ist zum Teil zumindest Zubehör das beim Einzelkauf der Komponenten dabei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2013)

kann mal nachfragen...

reverb Entlüftungskit ist wohl immer dabei. auch als oem und komplettbike


----------



## Chris0711 (6. Mai 2013)

Super Danke


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute!

Back from Riva 
... die Rückfahrt war ne Tortur, nach vier Tagen Action und dem ein oder anderen Bierchen am Abend sind 11 Stunden Fahrt einfach nicht witzig...

Leider hatte ich nicht viel Zeit zum fahren in Riva, aber auf solchem Terrain ist das Bike eine Macht. Der flache Lenkwinkel (der mir auf meinem Hometrail schon fast zu flach war) hat sich in einigen Passagen seeeehr positiv bemerkbar gemacht  Der Hinterbau nutzt schön den Federweg ohne irgendwo brutal durchzurauschen und bergauf (jaaa, bin tatsächlich auch 1-2 Kilometer bergauf gefahren ) hat sich auch ohne Platform das Wippen in Grenzen gehalten.
I am really in love with that Bike 

Hoffentlich posten noch ein, zwei Tester ihr Feedback... das ist natürlich neutraler als meine Worte.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Mai 2013)

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:

Wahrscheinlich werden wir noch nächste Woche weitere Rahmen/Bikes bestellen. Das wären dann MY14 Räder. Die Specs sind so gut wie fertig und an techischen Änderungen (am Rahmen) für MY14 wollen wir nur einige Toleranzen anpacken.
So sollten wir in der Lage sein noch dieses Jahr 2014er Bikes in die Läden zu bekommen (wird bestimmt Oktober/November... mit unserem Glück beim ICB womöglich Dezember ).

Das ist soweit die grobe Planung, wenns definierte Infos gibt sage ich euch Bescheid.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## vscope (6. Mai 2013)

Auf Testberichte bin ich auch schon gespannt.
Wie schauts mit dem Preisen 2014 aus?


----------



## BlackWind (6. Mai 2013)

Das nenn ich ja mal eine vielversprechende Ankündigung 

So dürften hoffentlich auch diejenigen, die bei der ersten Runde zu kurz gekommen sind, 
eine Chance auf das ICB bekommen.

PS: Vielleicht ist das ja der geeignete Zeitpunkt  um nochmal dezent auf 
eine "bedarfsorientierte" Planung der Stückzahlen bzw. Größen  hinzuweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Specs sind so gut wie fertig und an techischen Änderungen (am Rahmen) für MY14 wollen wir nur einige Toleranzen anpacken.


Was heißt denn "Toleranzen anpacken" ? 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Back from Riva
> ... die Rückfahrt war ne Tortur, nach vier Tagen Action und dem ein oder anderen Bierchen am Abend sind 11 Stunden Fahrt einfach nicht witzig...



Nachvollziehbar - entweder Stau bei München oder auf dem Fernpass schleichen. (Kann mich sehr gut an diesen gottverdammten Milchlaster und diverse Traktoren letztes Jahr irgendwo in Bayern erinnern nachdem wir von der "geht schneller" Autobahnvariante wg. Stau auf der Landstraße gelandet sind.... - da war mir der Holländer mit seiner rollenden Pension hinter seinem für Flachland motorisiertem Vehikel auf dem Fernpass auf dem Hinweg doch noch lieber.  )


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das wären dann MY14 Räder. Die Specs sind so gut wie fertig und an techischen Änderungen (am Rahmen) für MY14 wollen wir nur einige Toleranzen anpacken.
> 
> So sollten wir in der Lage sein noch dieses Jahr 2014er Bikes in die Läden zu bekommen (wird bestimmt Oktober/November... mit unserem Glück beim ICB womöglich Dezember ).



äh ja...

und habt ihr euch dann schon Gedanken über Rabatte beim "2013" gemacht?

Ich kaufe doch kein 13er Bike im Juli/august um dann 3-4 Monate Später im Laden das MK II zu sehen. Mit neueren Teilen und besseren Toleranzen...

Da überlege ich mir dann schon ob ich storniere und auf Winter warten soll.

So richtig viel wird man dieses Jahr vom ICB sowieso nicht mehr haben,


----------



## driest (6. Mai 2013)

Pssst Merlin, mach die Pferde nicht scheu. Wenn sie dieses Jahr Oktober anpeilen schaffen sie es vllt. puenktlich im Maerz 2014 zu liefern


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2013)

Na ich glube ja noch daran das die wirklich was dazu gelernt haben..
ob november oder märz ist mir übrigens egal.... 

Ende April oder ende Juli - das macht einen Unterschied...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Mai 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "Toleranzen anpacken" ?
> 
> ...



Die Asiaten (zumindest die Fahrradbrutzler) haben teilweise Probleme Toleranzen im 7er Bereich (z.B. H7 Bohrung) wirklich genau zu machen. In der Regel ist alles noch ausreichend genau, aber ich will das noch besser haben.
Dazu will ich auch (gerade an der Wippe) noch schönere Oberflächen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Hoffentlich posten noch ein, zwei Tester ihr Feedback... das ist natürlich neutraler als meine Worte.
> 
> ...



Ich wollts ja testen, aber leider wurde mir gesagt max 30min, da geht echt nicht viel, 1,5h wären schon nötig gewesen, um mindestens die Ponale bis zur Madona hochzukurbeln und dann den Trail runter zur Casa della Trota (Contrail) fahren zu können, schad drum.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ....
> Dazu will ich auch (gerade an der Wippe) noch schönere Oberflächen...



Genau.
Carbon...


----------



## Baggi4 (6. Mai 2013)

ab wann kann man denn mit den 2014er specs rechnen?

bin halt wie warscheinlich viele andere am überlegen ob sich nen Selbstauffbau überhaupt für 4 Monate lohnt. Klar ist der Selbstaufbau individueller aber halt auch teurer.
Bleibt es bei den 3 Rahmenfarben oder kommen ander hinzu oder fallen welche weg?

zu den specs. die neue pike könnte wunderbar ins Bild passen. aber bitte 26"


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Mai 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> ab wann kann man denn mit den 2014er specs rechnen?
> 
> bin halt wie warscheinlich viele andere am überlegen ob sich nen Selbstauffbau überhaupt für 4 Monate lohnt. Klar ist der Selbstaufbau individueller aber halt auch teurer.
> Bleibt es bei den 3 Rahmenfarben oder kommen ander hinzu oder fallen welche weg?
> ...


gerade weil die Pike jetzt frisch draußen ist, schreit das Bike doch geradezu nach einem 650b-Aufbau 

Ich jedenfalls überlege, mein ICB03 mit ner Pike auszustatten, die Bos und den LRS zu verkaufen und ein schnelles 650b-Enduro draus zu zimmern... mal sehen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Mai 2013)

Hi Baggi,

das checke ich noch mal mitm Hans... grÃ¶Ãere Ãnderungen wird es nicht geben. Allerdings weiÃ ich nicht, ob schon alle EKs fest stehen.
Es kÃ¶nnte also noch n bissl dauern, bis wir die finalen Specs mit Preisen verÃ¶ffentlichen.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Nur so als Hintergrund-Info... die Wechselkurse Euro/Dollar/Yen kÃ¶nnen einem kurzfristig noch mal schÃ¶n die Specs durcheinander hauen. Gerade bei Bikes die nach Eckpreislagen (DER Eckpreis-Klassiker ist das "999â¬ Hardtail") gespect und scharf kalkuliert werden ist das nicht ganz ohne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baggi4 (6. Mai 2013)

wenn 650b in Frage kommen sollte ist ja die neue SRSuntour Auron auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EDIT: Nur so als Hintergrund-Info... die Wechselkurse Euro/Dollar/Yen kÃ¶nnen einem kurzfristig noch mal schÃ¶n die Specs durcheinander hauen. Gerade bei Bikes die nach Eckpreislagen (DER Eckpreis-Klassiker ist das "999â¬ Hardtail") gespect und scharf kalkuliert werden ist das nicht ganz ohne...



Der Wettbewerb sieht das anders! Radon hat gerade verÃ¶ffentlicht, dass sie ausverkauft sind und die MY2014-RÃ¤der schon fÃ¼r den Sommer vorziehen. Sommer heiÃt Lieferung im August. Vorbestellungen werden in der nÃ¤chsten Woche angenommen.

Besonders schÃ¶n sei, dass die Wechselkurse fÃ¼r Dollar/Yen so stabil seien, so dass man so gut die tollen Preise halten kÃ¶nne. 

Hab da aber selbst keinen Einblick, Spannweite liegt im Drei-Monatszeitraum bei 6,5 Cent. Wollte ich nur mal so weiterleiten. Zumindest Radon findet das stabil.


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Der Wettbewerb sieht das anders! Radon hat gerade veröffentlicht, dass sie ausverkauft sind und die MY2014-Räder schon für den Sommer vorziehen. Sommer heißt Lieferung im August. Vorbestellungen werden in der nächsten Woche angenommen..



Das wäre natürlich für die icb MY13 hart... 

Wo hast du die info her? sollten die MY14 Bikes nicht RS statt fox haben?

edith schon gefunden...



der-det schrieb:


> *Das  Warten lohnt sich. Die neuen 2014er Modelle werden vorgezogen  und sind  schon ab August lieferbar, da wir in den meisten Bereichen  bereits  ausverkauft sind. Details und Preise geben wir nächste Woche  bekannt.
> - neue Modelle
> - neue Setups und Geometrien
> - alle Slides innenverlegte Züge
> ...


----------



## messias (6. Mai 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Der Wettbewerb sieht das anders! Radon hat gerade veröffentlicht, dass sie ausverkauft sind und die MY2014-Räder schon für den Sommer vorziehen. Sommer heißt Lieferung im August. Vorbestellungen werden in der nächsten Woche angenommen.



Vielleicht solltest du dir dann einfach ein Radon kaufen. 
Die setzten nunmal ganz andere Mengen um und haben deswegen auch viel mehr Macht gegenüber ihren Zulieferfirmen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Die setzten nunmal ganz andere Mengen um und haben deswegen auch viel mehr Macht gegenüber ihren Zulieferfirmen.


Stimme ich zu - insbesondere, da wir es hier ja mit einem sehr frischen und neuen Projekt zu tun haben, während Radon da wahrscheinlich ganz andere und eingespieltere Abläufe hat. Ich bleibe auch beim ICB


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2013)

Für mich als Kunde zählt aber die Preis / Leistung.
Wie die das schaffen mir was Brauchbares an zu bieten ist mir doch egal.

Und wenn ich im August vor der Entscheidung stehe mir ein 13er Modell oder 14 zu kaufen muss man Abwegen.
Das Angebot wird sicher größer. 

Das ICB ist nach wie vor das Bike das meine Wünsche am besten erfüllt. 
Mal sehen ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2013)

Also Modelljahre sind doch eigentlich virtuell. Was für mich zählt ist auch die Leistung und wenn das Vorjahresmodell sich nur in der Lackierung entscheidet ist mir das Latte. 

Wie gesagt wird man P/L-mäßig beim ICB nichts falsch machen können. Ist ein einzigartiges Angebot.


----------



## messias (6. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Für mich als Kunde zählt aber die Preis / Leistung.
> Wie die das schaffen mir was Brauchbares an zu bieten ist mir doch egal.



Natürlich zählt am Ende Preis / Leistung. Die Frage ist halt nur, wodurch sich Leistung definiert. Da gibt es viele Kriterien, die jeder für sich anders gewichtet und die bei weitem nicht alle objektiv zu bewerten sind. 
Wer bei gleichem Preis vor allem darauf schaut, welches Bike die teuersten Teile verbaut hat, der wird am Ende immer bei den Canyons/Radons landen. Trotzdem existieren hunderte andere Bikemarken und deren Käufer glauben ganz bestimmt auch, dass ihr Bike das beste Verhältnis Preis / Leistung hat.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Mai 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Der Wettbewerb sieht das anders! Radon hat gerade veröffentlicht, dass sie ausverkauft sind und die MY2014-Räder schon für den Sommer vorziehen. Sommer heißt Lieferung im August. Vorbestellungen werden in der nächsten Woche angenommen.
> 
> Besonders schön sei, dass die Wechselkurse für Dollar/Yen so stabil seien, so dass man so gut die tollen Preise halten könne.
> 
> Hab da aber selbst keinen Einblick, Spannweite liegt im Drei-Monatszeitraum bei 6,5 Cent. Wollte ich nur mal so weiterleiten. Zumindest Radon findet das stabil.



Hi Haardtfahrer,

das war mehr ne allgemeine Info. Ich habe auch keinen Einblick, wie stabil die Wechselkurse im Moment sind. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass wir jetzt noch keine fixe Preis/Spec Info für die MY14 Bikes heraus geben... nicht, dass es da wieder Unmut gibt.
Große Änderungen sind aber nicht zu erwarten... außer eeeeeeeeeventuell ne 650B Spec

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Natürlich zählt am Ende Preis / Leistung. Die Frage ist halt nur, wadurch sich Leistung definiert. Da gibt es viele Kriterien, die jeder für sich anders gewichtet und die bei weitem nicht alle objektiv zu bewerten sind.
> Wer bei gleichem Preis vor allem darauf schaut, welches Bike die teuersten Teile verbaut hat, der wird am Ende immer bei den Canyons/Radons landen. Trotzdem existieren hunderte andere Bikemarken und deren Käufer glauben ganz bestimmt auch, dass ihr Bike das beste Verhältnis Preis / Leistung hat.



Dazu stellt sich auch die Frage welche Verbesserungen ein neues Modelljahr mit sich bringt. Ich habe es auch schon erlebt, dass neue Parts schlechter und teurer waren als ihre Vorgänger. Wobei das sicher nicht die Regel ist...


----------



## FRmacks (6. Mai 2013)

hey stefan, weißt du wann man im onlineshop wieder bestellen kann?wenn die liefertermine jetzt doch einigermaßen passen will ich jetzt endloich mal nägel mit köpfen mahcen  und bevor sie offline genommen wurden waren meines wissens ja auhc noch nen paar L zu haben zumindest von der 01ern..oder?? 
grüße


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dazu stellt sich auch die Frage welche Verbesserungen ein neues Modelljahr mit sich bringt. Ich habe es auch schon erlebt, dass neue Parts schlechter und teurer waren als ihre Vorgänger. Wobei das sicher nicht die Regel ist...




Definitiv schon öfter vorgekommen.

früher war alles schlecht äh gut ....

650B fänd ich halt schon cool. würde das icb2 früher oder später eh umbauen


----------



## Paramedicus (6. Mai 2013)

Boar, die neue Pike hat schwarze standrohre!! Wie geil ist das denn... Bitte so eine ans 2014er ICB!


----------



## Sun_dancer (6. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Boar, die neue Pike hat schwarze standrohre!! Wie geil ist das denn... Bitte so eine ans 2014er ICB!



Jo... ist mir auch als Erstes in die Augen gesprungen (finde die schwarzen Zocchis auch geil).
Aber als ich auf die Preise der Pike geschaut habe, war das "HabenWill" schnell vorbei 

Gruß Yves


----------



## visualex (6. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Große Änderungen sind aber nicht zu erwarten... außer eeeeeeeeeventuell ne 650B Spec




Aaaah, da spring ich evtl. wieder auf den Zug mit auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)




----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Jo... ist mir auch als Erstes in die Augen gesprungen (finde die schwarzen Zocchis auch geil).
> Aber als ich auf die Preise der Pike geschaut habe, war das "HabenWill" schnell vorbei
> 
> Gruß Yves



bei bike-components ist sie für 729  vorbestellbar. find ich eigentlich recht ok, der preis wird sicher noch ein stück runtergehen...


----------



## janifabi (7. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
> 
> Wahrscheinlich werden wir noch nächste Woche weitere Rahmen/Bikes bestellen. Das wären dann MY14 Räder. Die Specs sind so gut wie fertig und an techischen Änderungen (am Rahmen) für MY14 wollen wir nur einige Toleranzen anpacken.
> So sollten wir in der Lage sein noch dieses Jahr 2014er Bikes in die Läden zu bekommen (wird bestimmt Oktober/November... mit unserem Glück beim ICB womöglich Dezember ).
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

danke, dass du uns schon Neugierig fürs kommende Projekt/Jahr machst.

Sorry, aber mir wäre es aber jetzt erst mal lieber, wir würden uns voll auf das laufende Projekt ICB 2013 konzentrieren .
Wie sieht es mit den Frame-Sets und den ICB 03 Rahmen aus?
Wann gehen diese auf die Reise?
Geplant war Ende April Abreise in T.

Gruß
Janifabi


----------



## ride_science (7. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:
> 
> Wahrscheinlich werden wir noch nächste Woche weitere Rahmen/Bikes bestellen. Das wären dann MY14 Räder. Die Specs sind so gut wie fertig und an techischen Änderungen (am Rahmen) für MY14 wollen wir nur einige Toleranzen anpacken.
> So sollten wir in der Lage sein noch dieses Jahr 2014er Bikes in die Läden zu bekommen (wird bestimmt Oktober/November... mit unserem Glück beim ICB womöglich Dezember ).
> ...



Danke für die Infos, da ich v. a. am ICB02 interessiert war (Größe M ) hier meine Frage: Kommt eine ähnlich vernünftig ausgestattete Variante auch als 2014er Version...also optimalerweise keine / kaum Änderungen an Federung u. komplett SLX? Würde meine Entscheidung jetzt ein anderes Bike zu kaufen, oder doch noch zu warten, entscheidend beeinflussen.

Danke, lg Christoph


----------



## OJMad (8. Mai 2013)

Gelten die Rahmenpreise nun mit oder ohne Dämpfer?
Auf der XXL-Seite wird der Dämpfer zumindest angegeben, wenn auch nicht in der Teileliste


----------



## Eisbein (8. Mai 2013)

rahmenset kostet 1099â¬ und kommt mit DÃ¤mpfer und X12 Achse (und auch inkl. 650b ausfallende?!)


----------



## OJMad (8. Mai 2013)

Hui. Nicht schlecht.
Kannst Du mir auch noch sagen in welcher Version (EBLxHub)
Danke schon mal


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2013)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 
sonst Suchfunktion...

Die letzten 5 Seiten kommen die gleichen Fragen immer wieder und wieder - und sind schon 100 mal beantwortet worden.


----------



## ruv (8. Mai 2013)

hallo,

ich habe mir ein ICB 01 geordert, hat das auch die Bohrung für die Reverb Stealth Leitung?Da ich die höchst wahrscheinlich nachrüsten möchte/werde!

Gruß
           ruv


----------



## vx2200 (8. Mai 2013)

Ja, die Bohrung ist in allen Versionen vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (8. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> sonst Suchfunktion...
> 
> Die letzten 5 Seiten kommen die gleichen Fragen immer wieder und wieder - und sind schon 100 mal beantwortet worden.



Klar, dass dieses Argument wieder kommt. Ich sag nix. Steht schon mal im Internet.
Die letzten 10 Seiten geht es nur um Termine, Hebel und Reverb Stealth.
Der ganze Thread hat über 100 Seiten. Jeder fragt was anderes...

Echt super


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2013)

allein die Frage zur Bohrung zwei post vor dieser ... findet sich bestimmt schon 30 mal...


----------



## f4lkon (8. Mai 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Klar, dass dieses Argument wieder kommt. Ich sag nix. Steht schon mal im Internet.
> Die letzten 10 Seiten geht es nur um Termine, Hebel und Reverb Stealth.
> Der ganze Thread hat über 100 Seiten. Jeder fragt was anderes...
> 
> Echt super



Ich will dir jetzt kein how to für Foren geben aber der 1 Post auf der 1 Seite sollte bei jedem guten Thread eine Hilfe sein.

Da findest du auch die Ebl.


----------



## OJMad (8. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> allein die Frage zur Bohrung zwei post vor dieser ... findet sich bestimmt schon 30 mal...



Mach Sachen
Manmanman


----------



## Rick7 (8. Mai 2013)

ach Merlin du hast doch Zeit solche Fragen zu beantworten. 
Hast jez eigentlich schon ein anderes bike oder drohst du immer noch mit: "aber morgen stornier ich"


----------



## nino85 (8. Mai 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ach Merlin du hast doch Zeit solche Fragen zu beantworten.
> Hast jez eigentlich schon ein anderes bike oder drohst du immer noch mit: "aber morgen stornier ich"



Gibt ja leider nicht so viele Hersteller, die günstig, gut, Enduro und XL zusammen hinbekommen. Hänge in derselben Zwickmühle


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ach Merlin du hast doch Zeit solche Fragen zu beantworten.
> Hast jez eigentlich schon ein anderes bike oder drohst du immer noch mit: "aber morgen stornier ich"


 @Rick7 Genau das sind die Sprüche die mir massiv auf den Sack gehen.

Ja ich hab wirklich schon viel zeit hier gelassen und Leuten Fragen beantwortet. 
Und Threads werden genau deshalb unübersichtlich weil viele X mal kommen. statt einfach mal die Suchfunktion zu verwenden - oder den EINGANGSPOST zu lesen. Oder andere die gleiche Frage 4 ml stellen und 4 mal die gleiche Antwort bekommen - es aber immer noch nicht glauben.

Wenns dich stört das ich mal darauf hinweise (habe ich bisher nicht gemacht) dann schlucks runter und schreib einfach mal nichts.


----------



## Rick7 (8. Mai 2013)

Alles gut Merlin, bissl Kritik schadet auch dir ned  
SuFu is nicht immer zielführend. Die Leute merken halt, dass einige user hier den Plan haben und wollen davon profitieren. Also fühl dich geehrt, bist ja quasi der Mod hier^^


----------



## driest (8. Mai 2013)

> SuFu is nicht immer zielführend


Wenn du wissen willst ob das bike stealth hat, diesen thread schon gefunden hast und dann nicht in der lage bist auf den durchsuchen knopf zu klicken kann und will dir halt auch keiner helfen. Da finde ich gerade 24 ergebnisse in denen diskutiert wird welche reverb stealth da genau dran kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. Mai 2013)

Wofür gibts die FAQ? Da sollte das alles drin stehen!


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2013)

ich bin beim 2014er 650B für die Xfusion Gabel




190/180mm Federweg und 650B wäre dann vielleicht doch wieder Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
sofern das bike dann 2014 lieferbar ist...


----------



## Eisbein (9. Mai 2013)

hast du genauere infos zur gabel?


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...ric-und-sweep-slant-neues-auf-dem-gabelmarkt/



180mm Federweg (intern auf 160 und 170 verstellbar)
20mm Steckachse, 36mm Standrohre
Carbon Schützer, Magnesium-Casting
2250g
HLR-Dämpfung (High-/Low-Speed Druckstufe, Zugstufe)
Luftfeder
Druck-Ablass-Ports
Ab Anfang 2014


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Mai 2013)

Bis auf die Druck-Ablass-Ports kann die aber auch nicht mehr als die Durolux.


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2013)

nö. nur offiziell 650B.... Was bei Serien Komplettbikes nicht falsch ist.
so hätte man das ICB auch als 650B anbieten können. Mit 20mm Achse und 170mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2013)

Naja, aber warum sollte man sich, zumindest wenn man 26Zoll fahren will, mit einer 650B Gabel rumschlagen. Wenn dann ausschließlich im 650B Radmodell.
Besonders ist die Gabel noch sackschwer, für einen 26Zoll Fahrer zumindest, wenn ich zum Vergleich eine Öl/Stahlfeder Lyrik hernehme.

G.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, aber warum sollte man sich, zumindest wenn man 26Zoll fahren will, mit einer 650B Gabel rumschlagen. Wenn dann ausschließlich im 650B Radmodell.
> Besonders ist die Gabel noch sackschwer, für einen 26Zoll Fahrer zumindest, wenn ich zum Vergleich eine *Öl/Stahlfeder Lyrik* hernehme.
> 
> G.



Achja? meine hat 2450g...

Aber ohne stahlfeder ohne mich!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Achja? meine hat 2450g...
> 
> Aber ohne stahlfeder ohne mich!



Älteres Model? Altes Maxel? Kann gerade net auf meine Bilder zugreifen, ich hab alle Modelle mit allen Schäften, mit und ohne Uturn, gewogen und habe wesentlich weniger in Erinnerung.

G.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Mai 2013)

Schlechteste kombi die es wohl gibt: 1 1/8 schaft, model von 07, alte maxle, harte oder extra harte feder...

Naja aber die 100g sind mir dann auch schnuppe  v.a. da ich vorn und hinten 2,5er Baron fahre


----------



## wanderer1219 (9. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Besonders ist die Gabel noch sackschwer, für einen 26Zoll Fahrer zumindest, wenn ich zum Vergleich eine Öl/Stahlfeder Lyrik hernehme.
> 
> G.



Naja, sackschwer im Vergleich zur Lyrik sind immer noch fast 200 g weniger als die Lyrik Coil und nur 70 g mehr als die Solo Air Werksangabe.

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6135/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-rc2-dh-u-turn-coil

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1205/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-coil-rc2-dh

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5675/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-soloair-rc2-dh

Wobei man sich auch fragen muss ob die Werksangabe mit oder ohne Konus, Kralle und Achse sind.
Für Gabelgewichte, DA bräuchte man mal eine DIN.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2013)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Naja, sackschwer im Vergleich zur Lyrik sind immer noch fast 200 g weniger als die Lyrik Coil und nur 70 g mehr als die Solo Air Werksangabe.
> 
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6135/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-rc2-dh-u-turn-coil
> 
> ...




Zum einen müssen die 2250g mit Achse und Öl erstmal passen und dann ist sie über 150g schwerer wie die Lyrik Soloair. Was ich schonmal als kleine Welt betrachte und auch nur ca. 150g leichter wie eine Coil...wohl eher weniger. Also nix was man unbedingt bräuchte.

Es seiden man will 650B fahren, dann wäre sie Top....und ansich auch meine erste Wahl bei 650B zum ausprobieren

G.


----------



## FRmacks (10. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es aktuell mit lieferzeiten aus und vor allem wann kann man wieder ordern im onlineshop (die specs müssten doch jetzt langsam mal feststehen sodass die bikes wieder online gestellt werden können..)? ist aufgrund der sache mit den wippen die nciht mittig sitzen mit weieren verzögerungen bei den kompletträdern zu rechenen? 
grüße


----------



## LordOfTheLost (10. Mai 2013)

frmacks schrieb:


> wie sieht es aktuell mit lieferzeiten aus und vor allem wann kann man wieder ordern im onlineshop (die specs müssten doch jetzt langsam mal feststehen sodass die bikes wieder online gestellt werden können..)? Ist aufgrund der sache mit den wippen die nciht mittig sitzen mit weieren verzögerungen bei den kompletträdern zu rechenen?
> Grüße




ist dadurch auch mit Verzögerung bei den Rahmensets zu rechnen?


----------



## warp4 (10. Mai 2013)

FRmacks schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aktuell mit lieferzeiten aus und vor allem wann kann man wieder ordern im onlineshop (die specs müssten doch jetzt langsam mal feststehen sodass die bikes wieder online gestellt werden können..)? ist aufgrund der sache mit den wippen die nciht mittig sitzen mit weieren verzögerungen bei den kompletträdern zu rechenen?
> grüße



Meinst Du nicht, die Fragen könnte Carver besser beantworten ?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich warte derzeit noch auf Antworten aus Taiwan... sobald ich mehr weiß, gebe ich euch Bescheid.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRmacks (10. Mai 2013)

danke für die rückmeldung..


----------



## s4shhh (10. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich warte derzeit noch auf Antworten aus Taiwan... sobald ich mehr weiß, gebe ich euch Bescheid.
> 
> ...


Möchtest du dir nicht ein zweites Standbein als Kundenbetreuer aufbauen?


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Möchtest du dir nicht ein zweites Standbein als Kundenbetreuer aufbauen?



Also wenn ihm das nicht eine Lehre war, in Zukunft nicht mehr als Prellbock zu fungieren, weiß ich auch nicht...
 @stefan: Lieferstatus 80%...trotz allen Kacks in der letzten Zeit freu ich mich wie ein Schneekönig auf das Teil...wenn alles klappt gibt es schon Sonntag eine intensive Trailtour!
Noch mal besten Dank für dein Engagement!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Mai 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Möchtest du dir nicht ein zweites Standbein als Kundenbetreuer aufbauen?




.... NIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMALS nimmer nicht und auf keinen Fall!

Solange alles gut läuft isses ja toll, aber im Moment zittern schon meine Finger, wenn ich mtb-news eintippe... kann ja sein, dass Murphy schon wieder unterwegs war...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Mai 2013)

Hätte man @Stefan.Stark s Fähigkeiten als Krisenmanager früher erkannt, hätte man wahrscheinlich sämtliche Probleme bei Elbphilharmonie, BER und Stuttgart 21 im Voraus klären können...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Hätte man @Stefan.Stark s Fähigkeiten als Krisenmanager früher erkannt, hätte man wahrscheinlich sämtliche Probleme bei Elbphilharmonie, BER und Stuttgart 21 im Voraus klären können...





G.


----------



## Kaltumformer (10. Mai 2013)

Habe ich was verpasst, ist die Krise etwa schon vorbei? 

Das passende Lied: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7qAj4Tgq1s"]Max Raabe - Kriese - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ruv (11. Mai 2013)

hi, welches dämpfermaß hat das icb?

gruß    ruv


----------



## scottfreakx (11. Mai 2013)

216mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (11. Mai 2013)

und schon wieder  ....

versucht doch erst mal den ersten !!!! Beitrag in diesem Thread zu lesen...

das macht 95% der Fragen unnötig.


----------



## Rick7 (11. Mai 2013)

^^


----------



## Pintie (11. Mai 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> ^^



wenn jemand nach dämpferlänge fragt hat er sich doch sicher schon bissal mit dem rad beschäftigt...kann doch nciht so schwer sein dann die richtigen stellen zu finde.

egal ich geb auf mit belehren. 







macht mich nur weiter fertig


----------



## Chris0711 (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo Merlin7, einfach nicht aufregen ;-)

Hast du eine Info bzgl. des Zubehörs beim ICB 2 erhalten?
Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## ruv (12. Mai 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Ja, die Bohrung ist in allen Versionen vorhanden.



okay, vielen Dank!


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe derzeit nicht mehr die Zeit (und auch Lust) hier alles ständig zu verfolgen. Habe gerade mal die letzten Seiten überflogen. @_Stefan.Stark_: Ich finde so eine Bemerkung über Änderungen am Rahmen etwas Besorgnis erregend. Vor allem für ein Rahmen, bei dem die Serie noch nicht mal erhältlich ist, wird dann schon erzählt, dass es in der zweiten Serie Änderungen geben wird. Also, wenn das nur solche kosmetischen Dinge betrifft, wie das Finish der Wippe, dann wäre mir das Wurst und absolut legetim. Allerdings schlecht und nicht Passungsgerecht gefertigte Lagersitze halte ich für äußerst bedenklich. Das ist kein Schönheitsfehler, wenn nach dem ersten mal Lager tauschen, die Lager in den Bohrungen Spiel haben und dadurch der Hinterbau wackelt. Hatte so einen Rahmen schon mal und das ist echt zum kotzen. Sowas ist eindeutig ein qualitativer Mangel und gehört eigenlich reklamiert.
Ich will mein Bike zwar möglichst schnell haben, aber ich will in jedem Fall doch eins, bei dem die Lagersitze stimmen.

Andere Geschichte: Besteht die Möglichkeit, oder ist es zu viel verlangt, wenn die Leute auf der Liste für die 150er Reverb informiert werden, wenn sie die Bestellen können. Das hier nur zu posten kann auch leicht untergehen und ich habe nicht mehr die Zeit wirklich alles zu lesen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2013)

Beim ersten Teil geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Wurfpassungen nach dem ersten Lagertausch habe ich gerade selber... Ist ganz toll wenn man neue Lager hat und die dann wackeln. (übrigens ein Radon... was der Kundenservice meinte behalte ich mal höflich für mich).

Trotzdem sind die neuen Radons interessant - zum Teile ausschlachten und ans ICB schrauben...


Wegen 150er Reverb. 
Das mit der Liste läuft schon. Sobald die da sind nehme ich das dann in die Hand das für Carver zu vermitteln. Mein letzter stand was das die wohl so mitte ende juni kommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2013)

Nur mit den Lager sitzen gab es doch bisher keine Probleme, die gehen eher stramm rein als dass sie zu locker wären. 
Das Porblem besteht wenn dann in der Passung zwischen Wippe/Rahmen.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2013)

@_Stefan.Stark_ : Mich wÃ¼rde interessieren wie ihr mit der Problematik der SteuersÃ¤tze umgeht. 

Lohnt es sich jetzt 125â¬ fÃ¼r ein Canecreek Winkelsteuersatz auszugeben? Oder werden die Tange, von den hier die Rede war noch hinterher geliefert? 

GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist also meine frage: "MÃ¼ssen" wir uns jetzt ein Winkelsteuersatz kaufen weil der von euch geplante nicht kommt, oder tut es auch ein billiger nicht verstellbarer zum Ã¼bergang weil der von euch geplante in 2-5Monaten kommt?

Oder packt ihr sogar ein gÃ¼nstigen steuersatz mit rein?


Frage gilt fÃ¼r die Rahmensets (die ja theoretisch auch bald mal auf den reise gehen sollten?!).


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Mai 2013)

So, bin am Wochenende beim Marathon von sicher 50 Leuten darauf angesprochen worden, wann denn mein neues Rad kommt. Hab dann mal dicke Backen gemacht und die Geschichte einfach erzählt. Hätte ja lieber mein Rad vorgezeigt. Daher:

Wie sieht es denn jetzt Mitte Mai aus? Der Fahrplan muss jetzt doch endlich feststehen!

Noch ein paar Fragen zur Ausstattung:


Verstellbarer Steuersatz - versprochen, nicht nur mal drüber gesprochen
Ausfallenden 650B - versprochen, nicht nur mal drüber gesprochen
Sattel Selle Italia  - versprochen, nicht nur mal drüber gesprochen
Jagwire-Zughüllen - versprochen, nicht nur mal drüber gesprochen
Was gibt es denn für Griffe?
Wenn die SLX-Kassette bleibt, bitte klarstellen, dann kauf ich gleich eine XT auf Vorrat


----------



## nino85 (13. Mai 2013)

Antworten in rot, soweit ichs noch im Kopf habe, alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr.

Alternativ kannst du auch mal n paar Seiten zurückblättern, da hatte @Merlin7 dazu Antworten von Hans, dem neuen Carver PM geschrieben.




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> So, bin am Wochenende beim Marathon von sicher 50 Leuten darauf angesprochen worden, wann denn mein neues Rad kommt. Hab dann mal dicke Backen gemacht und die Geschichte einfach erzählt. Hätte ja lieber mein Rad vorgezeigt. Daher:
> 
> Wie sieht es denn jetzt Mitte Mai aus? Der Fahrplan muss jetzt doch endlich feststehen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2013)

alles soweit richtig. JAgwire Hüllen werden verbaut.

Griffe wird denk ich mal irgend ein Carver zeug.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2013)

@_Eisbein_ und Haardtfahrer,

Die Fragen habe ich weiter geleitet... bin jetzt aber erst mal ein paar Stunden im Meeting (Blablubb und so...)

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Ansonsten, siehe Antwort oben drüber... ich checke aber mal, ob sich noch was Neues ergeben hat.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Mai 2013)

Davon bin ich ausgegangen, daher ja auch die Frage zum Montagmittag.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Antworten in rot, soweit ichs noch im Kopf habe, alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr.
> 
> Alternativ kannst du auch mal n paar Seiten zurückblättern, da hatte @Merlin7 dazu Antworten von Hans, dem neuen Carver PM geschrieben.



Jau, danke für die Antwort, wollte aber eher wissen, ob sich Carver wirklich traut, dabei zu bleiben.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Mai 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Antworten:



*Verstellbarer Steuersatz - versprochen, nicht nur mal drÃ¼ber gesprochen**  HÃ¤tten wir gern eingebaut, wenn er rechtzeitig fertig gewesen wÃ¤re. Ist  leider immer noch nicht nicht lieferbar, weil nicht serienreif. Konnten  wir also gar nicht verbauen. *
*Ausfallenden 650B - versprochen, nicht nur mal drÃ¼ber gesprochen**  Jeder Kunde eines  ICB Komplettrades bekommt einen Satz 650b Ausfallenden dazu.*
*Sattel Selle Italia - versprochen, nicht nur mal drÃ¼ber gesprochen** Bei ICB 01+02 ist ein Carver Sattle vebaut, beim ICB 03 ein Selle Italia. 
*
*Jagwire-ZughÃ¼llen - versprochen, nicht nur mal drÃ¼ber gesprochen** Kommen.*
*Was gibt es denn fÃ¼r Griffe?** Carver Performance Schraubgriffe*
*Wenn die SLX-Kassette bleibt, bitte klarstellen, dann kauf ich gleich eine XT auf Vorrat** Beim 02er kommt eine SLX-Kassette.*
Anderer Kunde:
*GrundsÃ¤tzlich  ist also meine frage: "MÃ¼ssen" wir uns jetzt ein Winkelsteuersatz  kaufen weil der von euch geplante nicht kommt, oder tut es auch ein  billiger nicht verstellbarer zum Ã¼bergang weil der von euch geplante in  2-5Monaten kommt?** Von 2-5 Monaten  kÃ¶nnen wir nicht reden. Wir haben vom Hersteller immer noch keine Infos,  wann der winkelverstellbare Steuersatz lieferbar sein wird. Deshalb  werden alle ICBâs und die eloxierten ICB Rahmensets mit dem (definitiv  nicht âbilligenâ) Tange Seiki Steuersatz ausgeliefert. Einen kostenlosen  Austausch auf den winkelverstellbaren Steuersatz seitens Carver wird es  nicht geben*

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne lässt CaneCreek auch bei TangeSeiki fertigen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Antworten:
> 
> 
> *Verstellbarer Steuersatz - versprochen, nicht nur mal drüber gesprochen**  Hätten wir gern eingebaut, wenn er rechtzeitig fertig gewesen wäre. Ist  leider immer noch nicht nicht lieferbar, weil nicht serienreif. Konnten  wir also gar nicht verbauen. *
> ...



Lieferzeit?


----------



## Sun_dancer (13. Mai 2013)

Nur zur Info zu dem Carver Sattel.
Ich hatte 2010 ein Carver Pure 150 Hardtail gekauft, welches einen Carver-Sattel hatte.
Das Hardtail gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr (musste einem FR-Hardtail weichen).
Den Sattel gibt es dagegen schon noch.
Der ist an einem anderen Bike verbaut, weil er mit echt getaugt hat. 
Er ist haltbar und strapazierfähig (besser als meine zwei Selles) und schaut noch top aus, obwohl er viel gefahren wurde.

Wegen der Passform kann man aber sicher keine allgemeingültige Aussage treffen
Dazu sind die Ärs**e zu unterschiedlich 

Ist aber sicher kein "Billigsche*ß"


Gruß Yves


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2013)

wenn ichs noch finden würde könnt ich dir sagen was das eigentlich für einer ist.
Der sattel wird ja nur umgelabelt. und ist kein super billig teil. Die sind schon ok.


----------



## nino85 (13. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wenn ichs noch finden würde könnt ich dir sagen was das eigentlich für einer ist.
> Der sattel wird ja nur umgelabelt. und ist kein super billig teil. Die sind schon ok.



Ist halt schade, dass es ihn ab dem ICB3 gibt, er aber ab ICB2 gepecct war - aber gut... alte Sache... muss man nicht aufwärmen. Zumindest nicht jetzt.


----------



## Pintie (13. Mai 2013)

glaube das ist eine Fehlinfo....
der selle war schlicht nicht lieferbar. Wenn der im 3er kommt wird es vielleicht ein paar wenige gegeben haben. 
glaube aber das alle den "carver" bekommen.


----------



## nino85 (13. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> glaube das ist eine Fehlinfo....
> der selle war schlicht nicht lieferbar...


Das war eigentlich auch mein Informationsstand - Dachte ich hätte mich vertan (weil jetzt doch im 3er - oder halt auch nicht) und war zu faul zu suchen.



> .... Wenn der im 3er kommt wird es vielleicht ein paar wenige gegeben haben.
> glaube aber das alle den "carver" bekommen



Man wird sehen. Mich würde gerade eh viel mehr interessieren, ob der letzte Liefertermin für die Fertigbikes noch zu halten ist oder nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ist halt schade, dass es ihn ab dem ICB3 gibt, er aber ab ICB2 gepecct war - aber gut... alte Sache... muss man nicht aufwärmen. Zumindest nicht jetzt.



Sowas kann man ansich zu jeder Zeit mal wieder aufwärmen

Viel besser wäre mal so eine Nachricht wie das die "teuren" Laufräder net in genügender Stückzähl vorhanden sind und nur ans ICB 3 kommen würden Obwohl so teuer können sie garnet sein, die habens ja sogar ans ICB 1 geschafft

G.


----------



## nino85 (13. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sowas kann man ansich zu jeder Zeit mal wieder aufwärmen
> 
> Viel besser wäre mal so eine Nachricht wie das die "teuren" Laufräder net in genügender Stückzähl vorhanden sind und nur ans ICB 3 kommen würden Obwohl so teuer können sie garnet sein, die habens ja sogar ans ICB 1 geschafft
> 
> G.



Die Laufräder?

Da hat doch jedes Modell andere? 
#1 : Charger Comp
#2 : Charger Pro
#3 : Bling bling E13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Die Laufräder?
> 
> Da hat doch jedes Modell andere?
> #1 : Charger Comp
> ...



Ui, das ist ja total an mir vorbeigegangen. Hatte nur die Bilder im Kopf von den ersten Fotoshootingaufbauten der Modelle.

G.


----------



## nino85 (14. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, das ist ja total an mir vorbeigegangen. Hatte nur die Bilder im Kopf von den ersten Fotoshootingaufbauten der Modelle.
> 
> G.



Da waren die Laufräder aber auch schon dran *klugscheiß* *

Klick mich, ich bin ein Link


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Da waren die Laufräder aber auch schon dran *klugscheiß* *
> 
> Klick mich, ich bin ein Link



Naja  dann bleibt mir nur noch das ICB 1  ...und die Diskussion ob warum die die schwarzen Naben zu den Felgen bekommen und warum das 2er rote drauf hat.

G.


----------



## nino85 (14. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja  dann bleibt mir nur noch das ICB 1  ...und die Diskussion ob warum die die schwarzen Naben zu den Felgen bekommen und warum das 2er rote drauf hat.
> 
> G.



Warum bleibt dir dann nur noch das 1er? 

Die Roten Naben sind halt Standard bei den Pro, genauso wie die roten Nippel und die beiden weißen Speichen pro Rad.

Aber: 
Der Laufradsatz soll wohl mit schwarzen Naben kommen (wenn wir keine blauen bekommen sollten) - von den Nippeln und den Speichen wurde allerdings noch nichts gesagt. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die dann auch schwarz werden. Decals kann man ja abknibbeln.

Edith sagt, dass ihr die E13 vom ICB3 am liebsten wären - aber die sind einfach zu teuer.


----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2013)

Also, sich wegen dem Winkelsteuersatz aufzuregen ist quatsch. Manche hätten ihn gerne, viele brauchen ihn nicht, ein paar (dazu gehöre ich) wollen ihn gar nicht (zum knacken und knarzen kann ich auch andere Teile am Fahhrrad bringen, wenn ich das brauche).
Fakt ist: Von der Community beschlossen war der nie. Das war ein Bonus, den uns Carver machen wollte. Wenn es den jetzt doch gar nicht gibt und wir statt dessen einen hochwertigen normalen Steuersatz bekommen, kann man das Carver nicht vorwerfen. Genauso der Sattel, der war schon immer in der Verantwortung von Carver und in der untersten Priorität.
Immer noch angesäuert bin ich dagegen wegen der SLX-Kasette. Da war immer schon, auch bei den damaligen Abstimmungen von einer XT-Kasette die rede. Die war eigentlich gesetzt.


----------



## nino85 (14. Mai 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, sich wegen dem Winkelsteuersatz aufzuregen ist quatsch. Manche hätten ihn gerne, viele brauchen ihn nicht, ein paar (dazu gehöre ich) wollen ihn gar nicht (zum knacken und knarzen kann ich auch andere Teile am Fahhrrad bringen, wenn ich das brauche).
> Fakt ist: Von der Community beschlossen war der nie. Das war ein Bonus, den uns Carver machen wollte. Wenn es den jetzt doch gar nicht gibt und wir statt dessen einen hochwertigen normalen Steuersatz bekommen, kann man das Carver nicht vorwerfen. Genauso der Sattel, der war schon immer in der Verantwortung von Carver und in der untersten Priorität.
> Immer noch angesäuert bin ich dagegen wegen der SLX-Kasette. Da war immer schon, auch bei den damaligen Abstimmungen von einer XT-Kasette die rede. Die war eigentlich gesetzt.



Wurde aber nie bestätigt. Außer einem Kommentar von Nuts ("Alufreilauf heißt XT-Kassette") gab es da gar nichts. Es sind halt immer alle von der XT-Kassette ausgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wurde aber nie bestätigt. Außer einem Kommentar von Nuts ("Alufreilauf heißt XT-Kassette") gab es da gar nichts. Es sind halt immer alle von der XT-Kassette ausgegangen.


 
Ja, weil es an mehreren Ecken in den Diskussionen so besprochen war und auch mehr als einmal von nuts bestätigt. Ich hätte sogar gesagt, auch von Basti zugesagt. Aber das jetzt noch zu finden .... puh.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Warum bleibt dir dann nur noch das 1er?
> 
> .




Nur als Grund dafür das das irgendwie in meinem Kopf hängengeblieben ist das identische Laufräder montiert sind

 @foreigner: Da bin ich ganz auf deiner Seite. Mich würde es ansich auch richtig nerven den versprochenen Sattel nicht zu bekommen. Steuersatz hingegen wäre für mich auch absolut kein Thema, auch weil es eh immer in der Luft hing.

G.


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Mai 2013)

Na da fällt mir noch so folgendes ein zum ICB02 

- Entgegen der Absprache/Abstimmung wurde eine Trailrakete und Trailraketenschriftzug aufs Unterrohr gestrahlt (Über den kühnen Plan in Sachen Flaschenhalter unter dem Unterrohr kann man auch diskutieren, auch optisch sind die 2 zusätzlichen "Löcher" jedenfalls keine dolle Sache....)
- Rahmen mindestens 250g schwerer als angekündigt (3250 statt 3000g ohne Dämpfer). Das ärgert mich ziemlich, zumal ich davon ausgehe das die nicht an Kriegsentscheidende Stellen gewandert sind (lasse ich mich gerne korrigieren). Gesamtgewicht 13,8kg (ohne Pedale) ? Ich glaubs daher erst wenn das Rad so an einer Waage hängt...  Irgendwie will ich nicht abwarten bis ich das Rad mal selbst an die Waage hängen kann....Würde mich  am Ende nicht mehr "überraschen" wenn da noch einiges drauf kommt nach der Aktion, dass das geschätze Gewicht im Artikel von 13,5kg auf 14kg abgeändert wurde....
- Lagersitze / "Toleranzen" nicht so genau wie von Stefan geplant. Ich hatte mal an einem Canyon einen Riss im Steuerrohr wg. sowas...
- SLX Bremse ohne ICE-Tech Beläge und ohne ICE-Tech Scheiben (ist ja nun die Deore Scheibe) - jaja, die SLX gibts nur als Centerlock und die, sowie Bremsbeläge sind ja auch nur Verschleissteile.... )
- Nach einigem Hüh und hott und der Ansage 150mm reverb dann doch wieder 125er reverb. Trotz fairem Aufpreis um zusätzliche 150er zu erwerben hat man trotzdem erstmal den Hassel aus Umbau und teils Mehrkosten.

Unklar ist ja leider immer noch Liefefertermin, auch wg. schiefen Rahmen, Wieso nicht schon mal die Farbe der Laufräder geklärt oder einfach noch nicht kommuniziert ist (?).... *seufz*

Wenn das Ergebnis der Toleranzensitzrohrgeschichte nun sein wird das 3,75mm zu 5,25mm (Wippenabstand) als Maximum zu akzeptieren ist, nunja nunja. 

P.S. Außerdem hat Stefan Stark noch kein ICB Tattoo, oder ?  Zumindest für einen sicher ein unangenehmes Thema


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2013)

*Steuersatz:  *
Mir geht es da wie foreigner. Keep it simple. Vor allem habe ich noch nicht gesehen wie dieser verstellbare dann eigentlich funktionieren soll. 
Mehr Teile / Fugen usw hat er aber auf jeden Fall. 
Die "verstellbaren" von CC usw sind ja nicht mal eben auf der Strecke verstellbar sondern mit anderen schalen in der Werkstadt und viel Zeit. 
Ich kann mit einem normalen Steuersatz in vernÃ¼nftiger QualitÃ¤t und guten Lagern sehr gut leben. 
Es kommt ja folgender: Tange Seiki ZS225 tapered, ZS44/56 schwarz. 
wer da mal ein wenig googelt wird feststellen das der CC sehr Ã¤hnlich sieht  hab jetzt die genaue Bezeichnung nicht mehr. KÃ¶nnten aber "brÃ¼der " sein....

*Sattel*:
 Also Sattel ist ein Velo VL-1502 ;
               Weight 229g â¢ Size 277x126x36 mm             
*Base*                             Carbon Fiber Injection â¢ Nylon Fiber Injection             
*Fill*                             Light Foam â¢ Super Light Foam â¢ High density             
*Rail*                             Crn-Ti Alloy â¢ Chromoly â¢ Steel             
*Key Point*                             Crossbow             
*Stitching*                             1-01             

                            Gibt sicher schlechtere. Und ehrlich da will /braucht ja sowieso jeder was anderes.



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> - Entgegen der Absprache/Abstimmung wurde eine Trailrakete und  Trailraketenschriftzug aufs Unterrohr gestrahlt (Ãber den kÃ¼hnen Plan in  Sachen Flaschenhalter unter dem Unterrohr kann man auch diskutieren,  auch optisch sind die 2 zusÃ¤tzlichen "LÃ¶cher" jedenfalls keine dolle  Sache....)


bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das in serie drauf ist. Auf die LÃ¶cher kÃ¶nnte ich auch gut verzichten. Aber gab hier ja wirklich einige die unbedingt falschen Halter wollten. (dachte das gibts nur noch bei den CC fahrern aus den 80ern .). die 2 LÃ¶cher stÃ¶ren mich auch , kann man nix machen.



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> - Rahmen mindestens 250g schwerer als angekÃ¼ndigt (3250 statt 3000g ohne  DÃ¤mpfer). Das Ã¤rgert mich ziemlich, zumal ich davon ausgehe das die  nicht an Kriegsentscheidende Stellen gewandert sind (lasse ich mich  gerne korrigieren). Gesamtgewicht 13,8kg (ohne Pedale) ? Ich glaubs  daher erst wenn das Rad so an einer Waage hÃ¤ngt...



Das man den CAD Angaben beim Gewicht nicht unbedingt trauen darf ist dir schon klar oder? Die 250g wÃ¼rde ich niemand vorwerfen. Finde das Rahmengewicht im akzeptablen bereich. Und gibt Tuning mÃ¶glichkeiteten mit Ti/Al Schrauben CFK Hebel usw  Vor allem kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern das mal ein gewicht versprochen wurde.




Kaltumformer schrieb:


> - Lagersitze / "Toleranzen" nicht so genau wie von Stefan geplant. Ich  hatte mal an einem Canyon einen Riss im Steuerrohr wg. sowas...
> - SLX Bremse ohne ICE-Tech BelÃ¤ge und ohne ICE-Tech Scheiben (ist ja nun  die Deore Scheibe) - jaja, die SLX gibts nur als Centerlock und die,  sowie BremsbelÃ¤ge sind ja auch nur Verschleissteile....
> 
> 
> ...



Lagersitze - kann noch keiner Sagen wie die sind. dafÃ¼r mÃ¼ssen die Serienrahmen erst mal da sein.
Bremse: das keine ICE tech scheiben und BelÃ¤ge kommen find ich auch schwach. Das zeigen andere Hersteller das das geht. (und OEM dÃ¼rfte der Preisunterschied minimalst sein.


----------



## vscope (14. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> *Sattel*:
> Also Sattel ist ein Velo VL-1502 ;
> Weight 229g â¢ Size 277x126x36 mm
> *Base*                             Carbon Fiber Injection â¢ Nylon Fiber Injection
> ...



Hier ein Link zum Sattel:
http://www.cielorossobikes.com/velo...o-mo-only-rails-white-red-and-black-580-p.asp

Schaut ok aus. Farbe passt zu den roten Naben  Preis ist heiss! 

Hier die Link direkt zum 2013er OEM Katalog....
http://www.velosaddles.com/flippingbook/fb3/index.html#/13/zoomed

Hoffe der kommt net in Rot Weiss...


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das in serie drauf ist.


SOWAS hätte man mal aus Kostengründen besser wegrationalisiert... 



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das man den CAD Angaben beim Gewicht nicht unbedingt trauen darf ist dir schon klar oder? Die 250g würde ich niemand vorwerfen. Finde das Rahmengewicht im akzeptablen bereich. Und gibt Tuning möglichkeiteten mit Ti/Al Schrauben CFK Hebel usw  Vor allem kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern das mal ein gewicht versprochen wurde.


Es gab mal eine Ansage zum Gesamtgewicht und dann eine Ansage zum Rahmengewicht. Besagte 3000g +/- 5%. (ja, da fehlen dann noch 100g die nicht von den 5% abgedeckt werden)
+/-250g am Rahmen, das ist meistens schon der Abstand zwischen "Bikekategorien" wenn man mal so vergleicht. Enduro mit AM Genen, also von AM ist nun was genau noch übrig geblieben? 
Das hat schon fast was von der Bezeichnung "Panzerkampfwagen Maus". (Der in Wirklichkeit ein 190t Brummer war und Maus nur der Tarnname ... ) 



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Lagersitze - kann noch keiner Sagen wie die sind. dafür müssen die Serienrahmen erst mal da sein.


Richtig. Überraschung, Überarschung. Wieso kann/will das der Taiwanese nicht einfach selbst feststellen bevor er alle Rahmen fertig gebaut hat?

Einfach ätzend.


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> +/-250g am Rahmen, das ist meistens schon der Abstand zwischen "Bikekategorien" wenn man mal so vergleicht.



oder einer Rahmengröße 



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Richtig. Überraschung, Überarschung. Wieso kann/will das der Taiwanese nicht einfach selbst feststellen bevor er alle Rahmen fertig gebaut hat?
> 
> Einfach ätzend.



Ja kommt mir langsam auch entwas lang vor das man nichts hört.... 
Ich wollte morgen mal wieder nach dem Stand der Dinge fragen.


----------



## sebbo87 (14. Mai 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> - SLX Bremse ohne ICE-Tech Beläge und ohne ICE-Tech Scheiben (ist ja nun  die Deore Scheibe) - jaja, die SLX gibts nur als Centerlock und die,  sowie Bremsbeläge sind ja auch nur Verschleissteile....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war mir ja noch gar nicht bekannt. Ist ja mal oberbekackt.



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Richtig. Überraschung, Überarschung. Wieso kann/will das der Taiwanese nicht einfach selbst feststellen bevor er alle Rahmen fertig gebaut hat?
> 
> Einfach ätzend.



Damit sie bei der Qualitätssicherung den Rahmen noch zurecht biegen (!) können? Das befürchte ich und würde mir gar nicht gefallen.

Neue Informationen wären indes langsam angebracht..


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Das war mir ja noch gar nicht bekannt. Ist ja mal oberbekackt.



Gut, ob man die RT-66 nun als Deore bezeichnen "darf" sei mal dahingestellt (wenn man halt so will einteilige Deore), ich war zunächst jedenfalls noch von ice-tech bei slx ausgegangen als das damals abgestimmt wurde.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ...
> +/-250g am Rahmen, das ist meistens schon der Abstand zwischen "Bikekategorien" wenn man mal so vergleicht. Enduro mit AM Genen, also von AM ist nun was genau noch übrig geblieben?...



Ich tu mich schwer, das so kritisch zu sehen. Allein im Bekanntenkreis gilt die "Definition" AM für radikal verschiedene Bikes, von der 120/120mm Leichtbaufeile bis zu meinem letztjährigen 17kg Geschoss. Diese 250g ändern für mich rein gar nichts am Einsatzzweck.



Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ...Über*arsch*ung...



War das Absicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2013)

zum Glück hab ich schon ice tech Scheiben und icetech Beläge ..... in meiner Zee 

die SLX werde ich sowieso verkaufen. Das mit den Scheiben geht noch so - das sparen bei den Belägen finde ich schwach. Wenn ich mir den HEK bei denen anschaue und sehe das man da im cent Bereich liegt.... 
Sparen an der falschen stelle. 
Aber ist wirklich schon länger bekannt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> War das Absicht?



Nein ein Typo, aber dann dachte ich mir man muss auch mal zu seinen Fehlern stehen.


----------



## Kharne (14. Mai 2013)

IceTech gibts doch erst bei der XT, oder? Die aktuellen RT 76 Scheiben sind jedenfalls einfache Stahlscheiben.


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2013)

Scheiben ja. 
Beläge gibts bei SLX mit und ohne Kühlrippen. Und die bringen schon was.


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> IceTech gibts doch erst bei der XT, oder? Die aktuellen RT 76 Scheiben sind jedenfalls einfache Stahlscheiben.



Stimmt, da hast du recht (aber wäre zumindest die 2-teilige gewesen).
http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...e-SM-RT67.-type-.bl_mountain,br_mountain.html


----------



## Chris0711 (14. Mai 2013)

Die gibt es meines Wissens nicht für 6 Loch Naben.


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2013)

nur Shimanos beste gibts nicht für 6 loch (leider)
also die SM-RT99 

alle anderen gibts auch für 6 loch


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2013)

so hab mal nachgefragt.... folgende news zum *Stand der Dinge*

Moin Philipp!
Bei den Lieferterminen der Kompletträder ICB01 und ICB02 gibt es keine Neuigkeiten. Die Specs bleiben unverändert.
Die ICB 01/02/03 Rahmensets  kommen diese Woche bei XXL.de an.
Bei den Specs des ICB03 gibt es *wahrscheinlich* (noch nicht ganz sicher) eine Änderung: der Bos Dämpfer fliegt raus, dafür käme entweder ein Rock Shox oder Fox Dämpfer zum Einsatz. 
Grund: Wir können das Setup nicht mit Bos abstimmen. Die Kommunikationsbereitschaft seitens Bos kann man nur als sehr dürftig beschreiben, Telefonkontakt war von Anfang an nicht möglich. Das Ganze dauert jetzt schon 2 Monate und wir haben leider immer noch kein Ergebnis. Es macht keinen Sinn, einen sauteuren Dämpfer einzubauen, der nicht mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Ich hoffe, daß sich Bos bis morgen doch noch meldet, aber falls nicht, bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als den Dämpfer zu tauschen. 
Wie auch immer: wir können das ICB03 erst ausliefern, wenn ein Dämpfer da ist. Das wäre meiner Erfahrung nach in ca. 4-8 Wochen, je nach Modell. Vor Mitte Juni wird das ICB03 also auf keinen Fall lieferbar sein.
Die restlichen Teile fürs ICB03 sind schon da oder kommen in 1-2 Wochen hier an. Alle anderen parts fürs ICB 03 bleiben unverändert.
Die Bikes werden wieder online gestellt, wenn die Specs und auch die Lieferzeiten feststehen. Hier sind, siehe oben, noch ein paar kleine Dinge zu klären. 
Ansonsten bleibt alles beim Alten: ich weiß, daß ihr mit der Situation unzufrieden seid, das bin ich auch. Ein paar Abstimmungsprobleme sind eigentlich an der Tagesordnung, nur bekommt der Endverbraucher davon halt nichts mit.
Falls sonst noch Fragen offen sind, sag einfach Bescheid.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. Mai 2013)

...

Ich als ICB03-Käufer habe auch langsam echt keine Lust mehr. Muss mich jetzt erstmal irgendwie abreagieren...

trotzdem natürlich danke    @Merlin7 für die Info.

ps.: Kann man sich nicht einfach ganz kurz mit dem Importeur Sportsnut abstimmen? Die werden wohl über BOS Bescheid wissen und zeitnah entsprechendes in die Wege leiten können? Wenn es sein muss, leite ich gerne die entsprechenden Kontakte weiter, bevor sich tatsächlich ein Fox-Dämpfer in das Bike verirrt...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordOfTheLost (14. Mai 2013)

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig das ich mit sehr viel Glück mein Rahmenset vielleicht schon nächste Woche in den Händen halten könnte oder muss ich noch mit Wartezeiten beim Zoll und durch die Lieferung rechnen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> nur Shimanos beste gibts nicht für 6 loch (leider)
> also die SM-RT99
> 
> alle anderen gibts auch für 6 loch



Falsch, Shimanos beste gibts ausschließlich mitt 6Loch
Leider immer seltener zu bekommen. Habe mir schon einen Lagerbestand angelegt...seit neuesten hab ich sogar eine mit 180mm

SM Rt75







G.


----------



## Themeankitty (14. Mai 2013)

Und warum sind grad das die besten ???


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich tu mich schwer, das so kritisch zu sehen. Allein im Bekanntenkreis gilt die "Definition" AM für radikal verschiedene Bikes, von der 120/120mm Leichtbaufeile bis zu meinem letztjährigen 17kg Geschoss. Diese 250g ändern für mich rein gar nichts am Einsatzzweck.



Da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Diese 250g sind für mich auch absolut irrelevant...im Gegensatz zu anderen Dingen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Und warum sind grad das die besten ???



Weil sie so ausschauen wie eine Bremsscheibe auschauen muß. Weils sie seit über einem Jahrzehnt die Scheiben mit dem gringsten quitschverhalten sind und ganz wichtig, weil man sie wieder problemlos geradebiegen und pefekt ausrichten kann...wenn mal was schiefgeht

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Und warum sind grad das die besten ???



Weil sie so ausschauen wie eine Bremsscheibe auschauen muß. Weils sie seit über einem Jahrzehnt die Scheiben mit dem gringsten quitschverhalten sind und ganz wichtig, weil man sie wieder problemlos gerade biegen und pefekt ausrichten kann...wenn mal was schiefgeht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (14. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so hab mal nachgefragt.... folgende news zum *Stand der Dinge*



Harte Neuigkeiten für die ICB03 Besteller. Ich hätte mir mal ein Update zum Rahmen"problem" und zu den Lieferzeiten gewünscht, hoffe da kommt die Tage noch was..


----------



## Micha-L (14. Mai 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, sich wegen dem Winkelsteuersatz aufzuregen ist quatsch.
> 
> Genauso der Sattel, der war schon immer in der Verantwortung von Carver und in der untersten Priorität.
> 
> Immer noch angesäuert bin ich dagegen wegen der SLX-Kasette. Da war immer schon, auch bei den damaligen Abstimmungen von einer XT-Kasette die rede. Die war eigentlich gesetzt.



Winkelsteuersatz hätte mich gefreut, muss aber nicht sein. 

Sattel ist in der Tat egal. Jeder Arsch braucht seinen eigenen Sattel.

SLX Kasette ist schlecht, weil der Freilauf aus Alu ist. Das heißt, man muss sofort von SLX auf XT umrüsten, da man sich sonst Kerben in den Freilauf arbeitet. Das ist also wirklich ein begründetes Problem. Eben darum ging es bei der Diskussion ob SLX oder XT Kasette. Ist Hans sich dieser Problematik bewusst?



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Bei den Specs des ICB03 gibt es *wahrscheinlich* (noch nicht ganz sicher) eine Änderung: der Bos Dämpfer fliegt raus, dafür käme entweder ein Rock Shox oder Fox Dämpfer zum Einsatz.
> Grund: Wir können das Setup nicht mit Bos abstimmen. Die Kommunikationsbereitschaft seitens Bos kann man nur als sehr dürftig beschreiben, Telefonkontakt war von Anfang an nicht möglich. Das Ganze dauert jetzt schon 2 Monate und wir haben leider immer noch kein Ergebnis. Es macht keinen Sinn, einen sauteuren Dämpfer einzubauen, der nicht mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. Ich hoffe, daß sich Bos bis morgen doch noch meldet, aber falls nicht, bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig als den Dämpfer zu tauschen.



Das wiederum finde ich verständlich. Aber bitte teile ihm mit wie die Abstimmung bei den Federelementen ausging. FOX will hier ganz offenbar KEINER an seinem Bike. 

Mit dem Vivid Air könnte er sich sogar Freunde machen (nicht bei mir, ich nehme lieber den Monarch Plus im ICB2, so ich noch eins abkriege).

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2013)

hab grad nochmal eine mail bekommen...

- das fox im forum nicht gewünscht wird ist ihm klar.
- bos bekommt wohl noch bis morgen zeit für eine antwort. sonst wirds wohl wirklich vivid air.
- fox soll aber wohl trozdem angebot machen. und getestet werden. im fall das fox besser getestet wird würde das wohl zur abstimmung im forum kommen

die bos gabeln ligen wohl schon seit wochen im büro vom hans..


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab grad nochmal eine mail bekommen...
> 
> - das fox im forum nicht gewünscht wird ist ihm klar.
> - bos bekommt wohl noch bis morgen zeit für eine antwort. sonst wirds wohl wirklich vivid air.
> ...



Versteh ich aber irgendwie net wirklich. Warum soll das das Forum abstimmen???
Es geht doch ums ICB3, da sollten sie sich lieber überlegen das mit den Käufern zu regeln, die den Bos bestellt haben

G.


----------



## Micha-L (14. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Versteh ich aber irgendwie net wirklich. Warum soll das das Forum abstimmen???
> Es geht doch ums ICB3, da sollten sie sich lieber überlegen das mit den Käufern zu regeln die den Bos bestellt haben
> 
> G.



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

grad gesehen, dass Infos bezüglich der schiefen Rahmen gewünscht sind...hatte leider keine Zeit euch mit Updates zu füttern. Es gibt bis jetzt aber auch noch nix Neues. Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort, welche Wippe-Sitzrohr Toleranzen erreichbar sind und ob mein Vorschlag wegen dem Austausch akzeptiert wird (das betrifft die R'nC Jungs).

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Das mit BOS ist anscheinend recht kompliziert... für den Fall es nicht klappen sollte habe ich mich schon mal für einen Vivid Air stark gemacht, imho der beste Luftdämpfer im Moment (natürlich nicht für weight weenies ).


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Mai 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Das wiederum finde ich verständlich. Aber bitte teile ihm mit wie die Abstimmung bei den Federelementen ausging. FOX will hier ganz offenbar KEINER an seinem Bike.
> 
> Mit dem Vivid Air könnte er sich sogar Freunde machen (nicht bei mir, ich nehme lieber den Monarch Plus im ICB2, so ich noch eins abkriege).
> 
> ...


Ich würde auch lieber den Monarch Plus nehmen... und dann am liebsten den 2014er, der ist ja pünktlich ab Juni lieferbar...  

Würde wohl eh auf den neuen Monarch wechseln. Äußerst ärgerlich nur, dass das jetzt nochmal so Ewigkeiten dauert...

edit: performance-technisch liegt der vivid sicher eine spur weiter vorne, das stimmt.


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

zu Bos wirds dann wohl morgen infos geben.
Wenn ich es recht verstanden habe ist da heute Deadline.

Das Fox nicht gewünscht wird ist bei hans schon angekommen. Stefan hatte sich da ja auch schon für vivid stark gemacht. 
Vivid air ist wohl auch erste option. Halt kein Leichtgewicht, aber passt wohl auch Preislich gut. 

Es soll wohl einfach auch noch ein fox getestet werden. Wenn der auch gut funktioniert soll der eine Chance zur Abstimmung bekommen. 
Sehe ich eher als Zeitverschwendung.

Mehr infos morgen.

Das mit Bos bestätigt mich aber schon wieder warum ich nichts von denen will. Was bringt mir ein Teil das in der Theorie toll ist, sobald ich aber mal service brauche keinen bekomme. Sollen die Baguettefresser das zeug behalten.


----------



## Baggi4 (15. Mai 2013)

> Die ICB 01/02/03 Rahmensets kommen diese Woche bei XXL.de an.



Das heißt nix Zoll oder so. Das heißt ich habe definitiv Spätestens am 22.05.2012 meinen Rahmen? Wäre nen Mittwoch selbst wenn ihr die erst am Montag losschicken würdet.



> Hi Leute,
> 
> grad gesehen, dass Infos bezüglich der schiefen Rahmen gewünscht  sind...hatte leider keine Zeit euch mit Updates zu füttern. Es gibt bis  jetzt aber auch noch nix Neues. Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort,  welche Wippe-Sitzrohr Toleranzen erreichbar sind und ob mein Vorschlag  wegen dem Austausch akzeptiert wird (das betrifft die R'nC Jungs).



Ihr müsst die dann vor Ort bei XXL-Prüfen oder? Wollen wir mal hoffen das der Prüfung stand halten.

Na ja Egal ist nit so schlimm fals nicht, der Kunde hat ja 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht. (Wobei das brauchts dafür ja nicht)


----------



## Ponch (15. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das mit Bos bestätigt mich aber schon wieder warum ich nichts von denen will. Was bringt mir ein Teil das in der Theorie toll ist, sobald ich aber mal service brauche keinen bekomme. Sollen die Baguettefresser das zeug behalten.



Das gilt dann aber auch für die Gabel...

Zum Vivid: Was soll das bitte für ein Bike werden? XX1 mit Bos Deville und Vivid Air Dämpfer? Das alles bei einem 4-Gelenker?
Bergab schön und gut der Vivid. An einem Enduro hat der aber eher weniger etwas zu suchen...
Selbst die von Rock Shox gesponserten Enduro Teams fahren keinen Vivid!
Ihr hättet lieber gleiche ein DH Bike bauen sollen. Da spielt es dann auch keine so große Rolle wenn der Rahmen Übergewicht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falsch, Shimanos beste gibts ausschließlich mitt 6Loch
> Leider immer seltener zu bekommen. Habe mir schon einen Lagerbestand angelegt...seit neuesten hab ich sogar eine mit 180mm
> 
> SM Rt75
> ...



wo genau siehst du die Vorteile? Mal Preis außen vor (klar kann man da paar verbiegen bis man das Geld einer 99er zusammen hat)

ich find die 99er einfach super. Scheint jetzt auch die XTR Scheibe zu werden und kommt auch in 160/180.  http://happymtb.org/2013/04/19/nya-xtr-prylar-fran-shimano/?wpmp_switcher=mobile 
bisher ja nur 203 für saint.

Nur leider halt einzig für CL. was bei 20mm Nabe vorne eine Problem ist. 

Aber alles andere als 203/203 ist ja für Kinder.


----------



## p00nage (15. Mai 2013)

Was wiegt denn da die 203er Scheibe? sieht nicht gerade leicht aus.


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

Gewicht: ich habs nicht gewogen. aber zwischen 203 ice tech und der 99er mit extra rippen ist kein spürbarer unterschied. hatte beide in der hand zum Vergleich.
ist ja im Grund auch nur ein dünner Aluring mehr.



Ponch schrieb:


> Das gilt dann aber auch für die Gabel...



ja auf jeden Fall. 



Ponch schrieb:


> Zum Vivid: Was soll das bitte für ein Bike werden?



Ich würde schon einen Vivid nehmen. die 200g vertrage ich dann auch noch 
interessant wäre obs 14er Modelle werden (ich glaube nicht).

wobei für das 3er der monarch wohl passender vom gewicht ist.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> interessant wäre obs 14er Modelle werden (ich glaube nicht).


...dann noch die neue Pike und ich bin vollkommen versöhnt. 

Die Fox-Abstimmung halte ich ebenfalls für sinnfrei.


----------



## Ponch (15. Mai 2013)

Es geht da doch nicht ums Gewicht beim Dämpfer. Der Vivid taucht bergauf einfach viel zu stark weg. Gerade bei 4-Gelenkern.


----------



## p00nage (15. Mai 2013)

Ponch schrieb:


> Es geht da doch nicht ums Gewicht beim Dämpfer. Der Vivid taucht bergauf einfach viel zu stark weg. Gerade bei 4-Gelenkern.



Wie kommst du darauf? Ich fahr aktuell nen Vivid am 601 und mein einziger Kritikpunkt daran ist das Gewicht. Ich merke nicht das er Bergauf übermäßig wegtauchen würde.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> *Sattel*:
> Also Sattel ist ein Velo VL-1502 ;
> Weight 229g  Size 277x126x36 mm
> ...


Cool, der Sattel ist nur 126mm Breit. Sehr fein, dann immer her damit. Dann ziehe ich den jedem Selle Italia mit jenseits der 130mm Breite auf jeden Fall vor. Ich kann diese ganzen Breiten sättel eh nicht leiden und komme damit nicht klar. Aber es gibt kaum noch Sättel unter 130mm. Ich fahre auf meiner alten Tourenkiste aber immer noch einen 15 Jahre alten Selle San Marco mit 115mm ...


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

was soll das mit 4 gelenker zu tun haben? und klingt nach abstimmungsfehler. 

@Lord Helmchen du bist doch gut informiert was RS angeht...
meinst du die Pike ist travelbar ? z.b. auf 170mm

Nachdem die Rahmen jetzt ja doch bald lieferbar sind überlege ich wieder mit selbstaufbau.
Die Pike soll ja auch bald lieferbar sein. und die Facts klingen schon genial. (gewicht, 650B tauglich, einstellbarkeit).


Der vivid bietet halt einfach mehr Möglichkeiten als der Monarch plus. Würde denk ich aber erst mal den monarch zum Rahmen dazu nehmen (Preis)

da sieht man ganz gut wie RS meint die Teile ein zu ordnen http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/product-matrices/RS_ProductMatrix.pdf


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2013)

Also Vivid Air immer gleich mit DH Bike zu assoziieren ist ja auch quatsch. In mein DH Bike dürfte der nicht.
Im 170er Enduro finde ich ihn genau richtig. Vorraussetzung ist, dass das Bike gut antriebsneutral ist. Das scheint beim ICB der Fall zu sein. Einen potenteren Dämpfer im Hinterbau, der auch viel besser abstimmbar ist, kann nie schaden.
Den ganz neuen 2013er Fox Enduro Dämpfer würde ich jetzt auch nicht kategorisch ausschließen. Wenn der besser geht (wäre die Vorraussetzung), warum denn nicht? Den Dämpfer (Ich meine jetzt nicht die Luftkammer) servicen die wenigsten selbst, dann gibt´s doch eigentlich keinen Grund keinen Fox zu nehmen. Allerdings von den 2013er Modellen (Float oder DHX Air) ist bei korrekter Abstimmung keiner in der Lage einem Vivid Air paroli zu bieten.
  @Stefan.Stark: ein paar Worte zu der Toleranz-Geschichte wäre mal angebracht. Einen schlecht verarbeiteten Rahmen will niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Den Dämpfer (Ich meine jetzt nicht die Luftkammer) servicen die wenigsten selbst, dann gibt´s doch eigentlich keinen Grund keinen Fox zu nehmen...



Aus dem letzten Jahr: zwei Freunde wollten/haben _kleinen_ Service machen lassen, nicht unter 200 EUR, dafür bei einem nicht komplett, was erst auf der Rechnung stand.
Das Fox-Zeug ist ja teilweise technisch okay, aber trotzdem sind sie mir einfach völlig unsympathisch...was natürlich auch am Servicepartner für Deutschland liegen kann.
Den besten Service hat DT Swiss, schade das die bei leichtem AM-Zeug aufhören.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_: ein paar Worte zu der Toleranz-Geschichte wäre mal angebracht. Einen schlecht verarbeiteten Rahmen will niemand.



... jepp, da hast Du recht. Ich warte auch noch auf Informationen, irgendwie ist da grad Funkstille. Vielleicht wollen die erstmal ihre Schweißlehren prüfen und testen, wie sie den Prozess verbessern können. Bisher haben die auch immer recht gut geliefert, deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass der ICB-Rahmen aufgrund seiner Struktur schwierig zu bauen ist (eventuell Verzug durch die Welle im Unterrohr oder sowas...) oder das es einen Fehler in den Schweißlehren gibt (irgendwelche Halter sitzen auf der falschen Höhe). Ich bin grad im ultra-Stress wegen MY14, aber ich versuche mir morgen noch etwas Zeit frei zu schaufeln, um die Kollegen da unten mal zu nerven.


Wegen der Rahmenkits/Kompletträder:
In TW aufgebaute Rahmen werden bei Bedarf noch mal gerichtet (oder gleich aussortiert).
Ich hoffe, dass Oldschools Rahmen mittlerweile beim Peter Voitl in der Werkstatt angekommen ist, sobald der den Rahmen vermessen hat schauen wir weiter.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2013)

Dämpfer

Ich hoffe ja noch, dass wir den BOS nicht raus nehmen müssen... aber zur Frage Monarch Plus und Vivid Air:
Der Monarch Plus fühlt sich im Vergleich zum Vivid Air an wie ein toter Fisch. Vor allem das sehr wirksame Bottom Out am Vivid ist super, um den Hinterbau an den Fahrstil und die Gabel anzupassen!
Dass das Ding etwas schwerer ist wird durch die Funktion mehr als wett gemacht, allerdings habe ich es bergauf auch nicht eilig...


----------



## vscope (15. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dämpfer
> 
> Ich hoffe ja noch, dass wir den BOS nicht raus nehmen müssen... aber zur Frage Monarch Plus und Vivid Air:
> Der Monarch Plus fühlt sich im Vergleich zum Vivid Air an wie ein toter Fisch. Vor allem das sehr wirksame Bottom Out am Vivid ist super, um den Hinterbau an den Fahrstil und die Gabel anzupassen!
> Dass das Ding etwas schwerer ist wird durch die Funktion mehr als wett gemacht, allerdings habe ich es bergauf auch nicht eilig...



Wenn das so ist bitte ins ICB02 auch gleich den VIVID 2014


----------



## vscope (15. Mai 2013)

@Stefan.Stark
Welchen Tune des VIVID AIR würdest du fürs ICB empfehlen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du nicht außergewöhnlich leicht oder schwer bist, dann würde ich einen M/M-tune empfehlen (konnte den Vivid aufm ICB leider noch nicht testen, aber auf einem ähnlichen Hinterbau). Die Hinterbaukennlinie ist extra so gemacht, dass sie ohne großartige Spezialsetups auskommt.

Ich will mir auch noch nen Vivid Air ins ICB einbauen, da aber wahrscheinlich sogar mit niedriger Druckstufe... ich finde sensible Fahrwerke geil  Eventuelle Tendenzen zum Durchschlagen lassen sich ja über die Bottom Out Kammer noch beeinflussen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (15. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Infos! Die 2014er gibts ja anscheinend schon...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/165118-rock-shox-vivid-air-r2c-2014-neu-216mm
Passen die Monarch Plus Buchsen beim Vivid?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wo genau siehst du die Vorteile? Mal Preis außen vor (klar kann man da paar verbiegen bis man das Geld einer 99er zusammen hat)



Da hab ich wohl das Glück das mir die klassische Bremsscheibenoptik am besten gefällt
Und sie hat ja wie gesagt keine Nachteile

G.


----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2013)

Vermute, dass da eh recht schnell Ice Tec XT-Scheiben bei mir dran kommen, genau wie bei den Belägen. 

Was den Dämpfer angeht. Mit passendem Shimming lässt sich bestimmt auch was aus dem Monarch Plus rausholen. Vielleicht gibt´s da ja schon Ideen unserer Experten. @LordHelmchen fährt doch auch schon ein ICB mit Monarchen. Interessiert wäre ich da auf alle Fälle.


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Mai 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> SLX Kasette ist schlecht, weil der Freilauf aus Alu ist. Das heißt, man  muss sofort von SLX auf XT umrüsten, da man sich sonst Kerben in den  Freilauf arbeitet. Das ist also wirklich ein begründetes Problem. Eben  darum ging es bei der Diskussion ob SLX oder XT Kasette. Ist Hans sich  dieser Problematik bewusst?



Ist das erwiesen bzw. gibts Erfahrungen dazu? Dann dürfte das Carver so ja eigentlich nicht ausliefern! Oder?



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wegen der Rahmenkits/Kompletträder:
> In TW aufgebaute Rahmen werden bei Bedarf noch mal gerichtet(oder gleich aussortiert).
> Ich hoffe, dass Oldschools Rahmen mittlerweile beim Peter Voitl in der Werkstatt angekommen ist, sobald der den Rahmen vermessen hat schauen wir weiter.
> 
> ...



Wie stellt ihr sicher, dass die Taiwanesen sich nicht irgendetwas einfallen lassen, damit der Rahmen optisch korrekt aussieht, aber bspw. dann der Hinterbau total unter Spannung montiert ist?

Ich erwarte, dass der Serienrahmen 100% korrekt montiert bei mir ankommt. Es kann nicht sein, dass man den erst nochmal demontieren muss, um sich seiner Sache sicher zu sein. Da hab ich nicht nur mangels Erfahrung kein Bock drauf, sondern insbesondere weil man dafür bezahlt hat. Und der Asian-Connection trau ich da nicht mehr wirklich über den Weg..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Ich trau da grundsätzlich sehr wenigen in der Bikebranche über den Weg. Bei YT war es z.B. lange so, dass man die Bikes besser nach Lieferung einmal auseinander genommen und wieder zusammen gebaut hat, bei RS mach ich Grundsätzlich erstmal jede Gabel auf weil die ab Werk sehr sparsam mit dem Schmieröl umgehen etc.pp.


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich trau da grundsätzlich sehr wenigen in der Bikebranche über den Weg. Bei YT war es z.B. lange so, dass man die Bikes besser nach Lieferung einmal auseinander genommen und wieder zusammen gebaut hat, bei RS mach ich Grundsätzlich erstmal jede Gabel auf weil die ab Werk sehr sparsam mit dem Schmieröl umgehen etc.pp.



Gut, dass andere auch Mist bauen, macht die Sache ja nicht besser. Hier liegt der Verdacht nahe und da erwarte ich als Kunde schon entsprechendes präventives Vorgehen seitens Carver.

Letzteres erinnert mich schmerzlich daran, dass ich mal einen Blick in meine Sektor riskieren sollte. Bleibt nur die Sorge, dass das Ding nach dem Zusammenbauen und ausreichend Schmieröl etc. trotzdem nicht mehr so gut funktioniert wie davor


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte, dass der Serienrahmen 100% korrekt montiert bei mir ankommt. Es kann nicht sein, dass man den erst nochmal demontieren muss, um sich seiner Sache sicher zu sein. Da hab ich nicht nur mangels Erfahrung kein Bock drauf, sondern insbesondere weil man dafür bezahlt hat. Und der Asian-Connection trau ich da nicht mehr wirklich über den Weg..



Tja, dann kannst Du eigentlich kaum noch ein Fahrrad kaufen... wenn Du mal ne Weile im Fahrradgeschäft gestanden hast, dann lösen sich viele Illusionen in Luft auf


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Tja, dann kannst Du eigentlich kaum noch ein Fahrrad kaufen... wenn Du mal ne Weile im Fahrradgeschäft gestanden hast, dann lösen sich viele Illusionen in Luft auf



Doch Hardtail fahren scheint dann ja noch halbwegs zu funktionieren, aber davon hab ich inzwischen genug 

Also was habt ihr vor, um asiatische Bastelllösungen zu verhindern / zu entlarven...? Die stehen jetzt gut unter Druck und das ist im Sinne des Kunden nicht unbedingt gut..


----------



## freetourer (15. Mai 2013)

Dass Fahrradrahmen nach dem Schweißen noch mal gerichtet werden ist ja wirklich nix Neues oder Schlimmes.

So genau und ohne Schweißverzug wird/kann in der Fertigung von Fahrradrahmen nicht gearbeitet werden.

Schlimm ist nur, dass es anscheinen bei einigen Rahmen nicht gemacht wurde.


----------



## visionthing (15. Mai 2013)

Jetzt macht hier doch mal nicht so ein Fass auf. Wenn das Sitzrohr ein oder zwei mm aussermittig sitzt ist das echt kein Grund zur Sorge und ist bei anderen Rahmen (auch die ganz teuren) nicht anders. 
Was ich allerdings wirklich mal langsam wissen möchte ist ein Liefertermin. Wie kann es denn immer noch Unklarheiten geben wenn die Rahmenkits schon in Deutschland sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Nur steht immernoch nicht fest ob die Ungenauigkeiten durch Schweißverzug ausgelöst wurden. Beim Versatz Sitzrohr/Wippe wage ich das fast zu bezweifeln, bei der Verdrehung an Oldschools Rahmen schon eher. Und beides dürfte durch Richten nich unbedingt raus zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2013)

Hi Sebbo,

"asiatische Bastellösungen" halte ich für den falschen Begriff...

... es ist halt immer noch ein Produkt, dass in relativ geringen Stückzahlen in Handarbeit gefertigt wird und dazu noch unter einem großen Preisdruck steht. Als ich damals zu Votec gekommen bin waren die in D gefertigen CNC-Teile schon deutlich teurer als ein kompletter Asien-Rahmen. Da waren dann noch keine Rohre, Kleinteile, Schweißen, Richten, Wärmebehandlung oder Montage dabei... an solche Spezialitäten wie Schmiedeteile oder Hydroforming-Rohre war schon garnicht zu denken...

Das Problem ist also auch ein bissl Hausgemacht, nicht jeder Kunde ist willens oder in der Lage Nicolai-Preise zu zahlen...

Natürlich versuchen wir seitens Carver positiv Einfluss auf die Fertigungsqualität zu nehmen. Aber man muss halt auch ehrlich sein und zugeben, wenn man ein ganz kleines Licht in der Bikebranche ist (nicht vom Produkt, aber vom Umsatz und Stückzahlen her)... dementsprechend wichtig sind wir halt auch für die Zulieferer. Das ist zwar nicht schön, hat aber nix mit den Asiaten zu tun. Das ist einfach Bestandteil unserer ach so schönen "größer, schneller, besser" Welt 

Die Probleme mit dem ICB haben da unten im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten schon große Wellen verursacht und ich bin mir sicher, dass unser Zulieferer sehr genau drauf schauen wird, dass diese Probleme nicht mehr auftreten.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## nino85 (15. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Ist das erwiesen bzw. gibts Erfahrungen dazu? Dann dürfte das Carver so ja eigentlich nicht ausliefern! Oder?



Die Kassette arbeitet sich in den Freilauf ein, ja - das ist so. Ist bei der XT-Kassette bei den zwei(?) kleinsten Ritzeln auch der Fall - bei der SLX-Kassette sind es halt mehr Ritzel die sich einarbeiten, weil weniger auf dem gemeinsamen Alu-Spider sitzen. Das ganze hängt auch davon ab, wie die Toleranzen passen - mehr Spiel führt hier zu heftigeren Kerben.

Bei richtig viel Spiel kann man allerdings wieder mir Tackernadeln tunen (einfach mal in diesem Thread suchen).

Zur Auslieferung:

Ausliefern dürfen die alles  Das machen btw. sämtliche anderen Hersteller genau gleich - bei der Kassette/Kette lässt sich halt sparen und da da nicht überall dick "XT XT XT" draufsteht, merkens die meisten auch nicht.

Mir wäre die XT-Kassette auch lieber, aber das steht afaik nicht mehr zur Diskussion.
 @Stefan.Stark:
Ich weiß, so langsam nervts - aber gibt es schon einen groben Zeitplan, wann es Infos zu den Auswirkungen auf die Komplettbike-Liefertermine geben wird? Zumal die Rahmen ja irgendwie schon pünktlich kommen sollen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (15. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_:
> Ich weiß, so langsam nervts - aber gibt es schon einen groben Zeitplan, wann es Infos zu den Auswirkungen auf die Komplettbike-Liefertermine geben wird? Zumal die Rahmen ja irgendwie schon pünktlich kommen sollen?



... es fehlen noch auf finale Infos, aber die Komplettbikes sollen sich nicht verzögern. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung, dass eventuell einige bei der QC raus fallen. Aber wie gesagt... bis jetzt Vermutungen, ich warte noch auf verbindliche Zusagen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## nino85 (15. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... es fehlen noch auf finale Infos, aber die Komplettbikes sollen sich nicht verzögern. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung, dass eventuell einige bei der QC raus fallen. Aber wie gesagt... bis jetzt Vermutungen, ich warte noch auf verbindliche Zusagen.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Hey 

danke für die Info... Es bleibt also spannend


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur steht immernoch nicht fest ob die Ungenauigkeiten durch Schweißverzug ausgelöst wurden. Beim Versatz Sitzrohr/Wippe wage ich das fast zu bezweifeln, bei der Verdrehung an Oldschools Rahmen schon eher. Und beides dürfte durch Richten nich unbedingt raus zu bekommen sein.



Bei Yt hat mir das Stefan Willared so erklärt: Da werden Toleranzen á la 2mm Mindestabstand von Wippe zu Sitzrohr vorgegeben und solange die eingehalten werden geht der Rahmen in den Verkauf. Sieht dann halt nicht optimal aus, hat aber auf die Funktion keinen Einfluss.

Der Hinterbau wurde dann bei Yt getauscht/gerichtet.


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit dem ICB haben da unten im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten schon große Wellen verursacht und ich bin mir sicher, dass unser Zulieferer sehr genau drauf schauen wird, dass diese Probleme nicht mehr auftreten.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Was du schreibtst, ist für mich alles absolut nachvollziehbar. Nur für unseren konkreten Fall, die Taiwanesen stehen eben jetzt sehr unter Druck. Wie schützt Carver uns Endkunden der aktuellen Serienbikes davor, dass die Jungs in TW den Kram optisch hinbiegen, es funktionell aber eine schlechte Lösung ist? Ich nehme lieber einen Rahmen der einen kleinen optischen Mangel hat als anders rum..


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Die Kassette arbeitet sich in den Freilauf ein, ja - das ist so. Ist bei der XT-Kassette bei den zwei(?) kleinsten Ritzeln auch der Fall - bei der SLX-Kassette sind es halt mehr Ritzel die sich einarbeiten, weil weniger auf dem gemeinsamen Alu-Spider sitzen. Das ganze hängt auch davon ab, wie die Toleranzen passen - mehr Spiel führt hier zu heftigeren Kerben.
> 
> Bei richtig viel Spiel kann man allerdings wieder mir Tackernadeln tunen (einfach mal in diesem Thread suchen).
> 
> ...



Hmm, wenn ich den SLX Kram fahre und am Ende der Freilauf entsprechend aussieht, wäre das ja ein Fall für die Rekalamation oder nicht?

Nach dem Tackertrick muss ich mal schauen.. Danke!


----------



## vscope (15. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich den SLX Kram fahre und am Ende der Freilauf entsprechend aussieht, wäre das ja ein Fall für die Rekalamation oder nicht?



klar, da kommt dann ein mitarbeiter von carver vorbei,tauscht dein rad und stellt auch mit dir die dämpfung neu ein! **kopfschüttel**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (15. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dämpfer
> 
> Ich hoffe ja noch, dass wir den BOS nicht raus nehmen müssen... aber zur Frage Monarch Plus und Vivid Air:
> Der Monarch Plus fühlt sich im Vergleich zum Vivid Air an wie ein toter Fisch. Vor allem das sehr wirksame Bottom Out am Vivid ist super, um den Hinterbau an den Fahrstil und die Gabel anzupassen!
> ...


 
Dazu nochmal eins:
Ich bin zugegebener Maßen ein Freund von den französichen Dämpfern. Funktionieren einfach super. Es meckern zwar einige über den Service, aber meine Meinung dazu ist ne andere. Die Kommunikation mit denen ist echt ein Drama, aber wenn es mal verkaschpert ist, dann geht der Service ruck zuck. Da habe ich wo anders schon viel schlimmeres Erlebt. Und den Dämpfer schicken wohl 99,9% der Käufer zum Service und machen ihn nicht selbst, wie etwa an der Gabel. Das man da keine Ersatzteile von Bos bekommt ist auch der Grund, der mich von Bos Gabeln abhält.

Aber im Falle des ICB 03 muss ich sagen: Der Vip´r ist halt auch nur ein normal aufgebauter Dämpfer (wenn auch ein sehr guter) ohne Ausgleichsbehälter und aufwendige Low/Highspeed Einheiten. Ein gut abgestimmter Vivid ist von der Performance natürlich was ganz anderes. Aber:
Carver hat aus dem 03er eher ne Leichtbaukiste gemacht, als ein potentes Enduro. Und zu dem leichten AM-/Enduro-light-Laufradsatz und der nur 160mm Bos (in wahrheit wohl eher 155mm) passt ein Vivid dann auch nicht wirklich. Was nutzt einem der super potente Hinterbau, wenn der Rest nicht mitkommt.
Vielleicht mal so für 2014 ne Idee für das 03er: Bischen breitere Felgen, eine 170er Bos Idylle und dann den hier: http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...Air-Shock-Sea-Otter-Classic,54251/bturman,109
(Einstellbare Low- und Highspeed Druckstufe, Zugstufe, per Hebel zuschaltbare Plattform und deutlich unter 400g)
Das wäre ein stimmigeres Bike. 
Wer was leichtes, touriges will, greift nächstes Jahr eh eher zu Rock Shox Pike und Co und eventuell zu einem 150mm 29er.
Aber das nur mal eine kleine Exkursion am Rande.

Und zur Abstimmung: Erst jetzt wieder im Bikepark gemerkt: Um eine ordentliche Highspeed-Druckstufe komme ich einfach nicht rum. Die habe ich erst wieder erhöht. Zwar wird das dann unkomfortabler, aber auch einfach kontrollierter, wenn man es richtig krachen lassen will und schnell sein will.
An einem Enduro muss man da natürlich mehr Kompromisse bezüglich Fahrkomfort eingehen, als an einem DHler, der einfach straffer sein darf. Von einer plüschen Abstimmung der Highspeeddruckstufe wäre ich trotzdem auch am Enduro weit entfernt, denn schnell fahren will ich mit dem auch und das kann ich nicht mit einem Butter-weichen Hinterbau.


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> klar, da kommt dann ein mitarbeiter von carver vorbei,tauscht dein rad und stellt auch mit dir die dämpfung neu ein! **kopfschüttel**




 Mein Aschenbecher ist voll ich will ein neues Auto...


----------



## Skoalman (15. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich den SLX Kram fahre und am Ende der Freilauf entsprechend aussieht, wäre das ja ein Fall für die Rekalamation oder nicht?



Rahmen bekommen Schrammen, Reifen nutzen sich ab, Ketten werden dreckig und Alufreiläufe bekommen Kerben, so ist das halt nun mal wenn man ein Mountainbike tatsächlich benutzt und nicht nur zum Anschauen in die Wohnung stellt. 

Wenn der Freilaufkörper dann nach der 5ten verschlissenen Kassette eventuell tatsächlich zu *mechanischen* Problemen führen sollte, dann wird er halt ersetzt. Kostet ja normalerweise auch nicht mehr als ein guter Reifen.


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

Mich hats anfangs auch genervt mit slx kassette. 
Aber da die Laufräder wohl eh nicht lange halten werden und auch vorher nichts Wert sind ... egal.
Hab mich entschlossen die LR erst mal zu fahren. und ob der Freilauf dann riefen hat... ja mei. 

Gleich alles als Reklamation zu sehen -lol. werd erwachsen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Wird bei einigen sicher spannend zu beobachten was schneller Riefen kriegt. Die Felgen oder der Freilauf


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich werd das Ding auch so fahren wies ist. Wie dann jeder damit umgeht, ist seine eigene Sache. Wenn der Freilauf irgendwann rund sein sollte, bin ich so frei und fahr den sogar bei FF vorbei. Wenn die die Spezifikationen vermasseln, solls nicht mein Problem sein.

Werd erwachsen? Kinder kinder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (15. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... es fehlen noch auf finale Infos, aber die Komplettbikes sollen sich nicht verzögern. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung, dass eventuell einige bei der QC raus fallen. Aber wie gesagt... bis jetzt Vermutungen, ich warte noch auf verbindliche Zusagen.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Mahlzeit!

Gibts dann auch gleich die finalen Infos wanns was mit den Rahmenkits wird, also wann die auf die Reise zu den Kunden gehen können?
Irgendwie hatte ich den Rahmen für die nächsten Wochen ja schon abgeschrieben, aber wenn die dann nun wirklich in dieser Woche noch im Lande eintrudeln sollen...
...dann werd ich doch wieder hibbelig. Also...wann könnte der Rahmen hier sein?
Wäre ja ein Traum wenns diesen Monat nochwas werden würde.


----------



## nino85 (15. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Gibts dann auch gleich die finalen Infos wanns was mit den Rahmenkits wird, also wann die auf die Reise zu den Kunden gehen können?
> Irgendwie hatte ich den Rahmen für die nächsten Wochen ja schon abgeschrieben, aber wenn die dann nun wirklich in dieser Woche noch im Lande eintrudeln sollen...
> ...



Siehe hier... du hättest einfach mal die letzten 2 Seiten lesen müssen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10593067&postcount=2760


----------



## Carver_Bikes (15. Mai 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich als ICB03-Käufer habe auch langsam echt keine Lust mehr. Muss mich jetzt erstmal irgendwie abreagieren...
> 
> ...


Moin! 
Zum Thema Bos Dämpfer beim ICB 03: Sportsnut hat uns unterstützt wo es ging, aber ein komplettes Setup geht nur über den Hersteller. Wir haben heute morgen nochmal versucht, den entsprechenden AP bei Bos zu kontaktieren, bisher ohne Erfolg. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Hey Hans herzlich wilkommen. Super dass du jetzt auch direkt schreibst!


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

Beim ICB 3 geht es ja auch nur um eine wirklich kleine Stückzahl.

Wundert mich trotzdem das es sich eine Firma wie BOS leisten kann da nicht hinterher zu sein. Die machen doch wirklich nur Gabeln und Dämpfer oder?

Nachdem ich mich nochmal in Richtung RS pike schlau gemacht hab - die hat ja nur 15mm Achse.
(Ich finde 20 besser), aber dafür könnte man CL Naben verbauen und die hübschen 99er Shimano Scheiben 

Hmmm mal sehen ab wann das 14er RS zeug lieferbar ist.


----------



## warp4 (15. Mai 2013)

Hi Hans,

auch von mir ein "Herzliches Willkommen" 

das nährt die Hoffnung auf schnelle Kommunikation und kurze Wege 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vscope (15. Mai 2013)

+1


----------



## Sun_dancer (15. Mai 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Zum Thema Bos Dämpfer beim ICB 03: Sportsnut hat uns unterstützt wo es ging, aber ein komplettes Setup geht nur über den Hersteller. Wir haben heute morgen nochmal versucht, den entsprechenden AP bei Bos zu kontaktieren, bisher ohne Erfolg.
> Gruß Hans



Hallo Hans,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen!

Ich finde es super, dass Carver jetzt "live" hier ist und die Kommunikation nicht mehr über drei Ecken laufen muss.
Und hoffe doch, dass niemand DICH für im Vorfeld "Versäumtes" verantwortlich macht.

Man hat schon gemerkt, dass du dich im Hintergrund wirklich bemüht hast 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

@Carver_Bikes : bist du es Hans? oder wer verbirgt sich hinter diesem Nick?


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes : bist du es Hans? oder wer verbirgt sich hinter diesem Nick?





Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Gruß Hans



Finds auch top, dass die Organisation des ICB jetzt wieder live dabei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2013)

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


hat mich nur gewundert weil er eigenltlich keinen Account haben wollte.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (15. Mai 2013)

Japp, das bin ich. Ich kann nicht wirklich oft reinschauen. Werde aber trotzdem versuchen, die Kommunikation direkter abzuwickeln.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

@Carver_Bikes:

Normalerweise solltest du Benachrichtigungen kriegen wenn wir fragen an dich so tagen, ebenso wenn dir jemand eine PN schickt. (Außer das ist im Account abgestellt)
Wenn du die Benachrichtigungen dann noch von Outlook direkt in einen Sammeltordner schieben lässt solltest du dir, wenn mal kurz Zeit ist, einen Überblick verschaffen können ohne erstmal alles lesen zu müssen.
Und die Benachrichtigungen tummeln sich nicht zwischen den restlichen Mails


----------



## Carver_Bikes (15. Mai 2013)

Danke, brauchbarer Tip ;-)


----------



## Micha-L (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hans, 
willkommen im Forum! 

Gleich noch ein Tip für schnelle Übersicht bei wenig Zeit: 

Wenn Du in einem Thema postest, abonnierst Du es auch gleichzeitig. Dann kriegst Du bei jedem neuen Post eine Mail. Das kann bei lebendigen Threads wie diesem ziemlich nerven. Du kannst das aber via "Themen Optionen -> Dieses Thema abonnieren" auf täglich umstellen oder gar ganz abschalten.

Um Dir einen schnellen Überblick zu verschaffen, gehst Du stattdessen im Forum einfach auf "Nützliche Links -> Abonnierte Themen anzeigen" und machst die Themen mit neuen Beiträgen auf. In den Themen ist dann immer ein Link um automatisch zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag zu springen.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Micha-L (15. Mai 2013)

Zum Thema SLX Kassette vs. Alufreilauf: http://rotscher.bikeblog.ch/post/115/1651

Also wer seinen Freilauf liebt, der schraubt sich besser gleich eine XT Kassette dran. Die SLX kann man ja noch bei irgendeinem anderen Bike verwursten oder verkaufen. 

Mit SLX hat der Freilauf nach ein paar Monaten einen praktischen Bajonettverschluss.


----------



## piilu (15. Mai 2013)

DIe Xt Kassette frisst sich doch genauso in den Freilauf


----------



## Sun_dancer (15. Mai 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> DIe Xt Kassette frisst sich doch genauso in den Freilauf



Ähm... du hast nicht kurz die Untzerscheide zwischen XT- und SLX-Kassette überprüft, oder nur kurz den Link angeklickt und gelesen?

Dann wüsstest du, warum sich eine XT-Kassette eben NICHT genau so in den Freilauf frißt wie eine SLX-Kassette...


----------



## p00nage (15. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Ähm... du hast nicht kurz die Untzerscheide zwischen XT- und SLX-Kassette überprüft, oder nur kurz den Link angeklickt und gelesen?
> 
> Dann wüsstest du, warum sich eine XT-Kassette eben NICHT genau so in den Freilauf frißt wie eine SLX-Kassette...



Beide hinterlassen Spuren, und die Spuren im Link von der SLX sind ja wohl vollkommen im Rahmen und mmn unbedenklich, was anderes wäre es wenn die Kassette nur aus Einzel Ritzeln besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (15. Mai 2013)

Nee noch einfacher ich besitze eine XT Kassette kombiniert mit einem Alu Freilauf und da ist der gleiche Effekt zu beobachten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ne XT-Kassette mit Alufreilauf und ist genau nix dran. Hast du die auch mit 40Nm festgekracht?


----------



## piilu (15. Mai 2013)

Keine ahnung, hab den so fest gezogen wie es ging


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2013)

Kommt drauf an womit du den fest gezogen hast. Mit der normalen 1/2"-Knarre  schaff ich das nicht, ich benutzt dazu den großen Drehmo den ich auch für die Radmuttern am Auto benutze...


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2013)

Dito. 40Nm ist schon ein Wert...
XD Freilauf finde ich schon jetzt eleganter...


----------



## nino85 (15. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an womit du den fest gezogen hast. Mit der normalen 1/2"-Knarre  schaff ich das nicht, ich benutzt dazu den großen Drehmo den ich auch für die Radmuttern am Auto benutze...



Ist  halt die Frage, ob das nicht vielleicht auch ein Grund für die Kerben bei der SLX ist - also die nicht fest genug angezogene (Stahlritzel-)Kassette.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...XD Freilauf finde ich schon jetzt eleganter...



Wenn man das Geld für ne XX1 hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (15. Mai 2013)

[FONT="]Wenn man die Explosionszeichnungen bei Paul Lange  anschaut ist der Unterschied bei der SLX das die Gänge 4-6 nicht auf einem Alu Spider sitzen. Zugegeben Gänge mit hohem Moment aber die restlichen Gänge werden sich in einem Alu Freilauf einarbeiten. Bei der SLX sind dafür die Gänge 4-8 miteinander verbunden. Das ist trotz 40 Nm Anzugsmoment eine formschlüssige Verbindung mit Kraftschluß zwichen den Ritzel.

Ich lass die SLX drauf und schau mal was passiert. Vielleicht berichtet jemand der auf XT umgerüstet hat wie es bei Ihm aussieht.[/FONT]


----------



## -Wally- (16. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Siehe hier... du hättest einfach mal die letzten 2 Seiten lesen müssen...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10593067&postcount=2760



Öhmm...an sich hab ich alles hier gelesen, ich weiß aber nicht, was Du mir mit Deinem Post sagen willst....Du verlinkst mir doch genau den Post auf den ich mich beziehe...Frage weiterhin offen.


----------



## nino85 (16. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Öhmm...an sich hab ich alles hier gelesen, ich weiß aber nicht, was Du mir mit Deinem Post sagen willst....Du verlinkst mir doch genau den Post auf den ich mich beziehe...Frage weiterhin offen.



Gna... wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil - sorry


----------



## mantra (16. Mai 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... wenn Du mal ne Weile im Fahrradgeschäft gestanden hast, dann lösen sich viele Illusionen in Luft auf



Leider sehr, sehr wahr!


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2013)

Mit etwas nachdenken muss man da noch nicht mal stehen...

Wenn man sich anschaut was manche Autos kosten und wie krass da manche Teile zusammen gespaxt sind.... 

Sicher sind Teile möglich wo alles ohne spalte sind und ohne biegen passen - dann wirds aber unverhältnismäßig teuer. 

Mir geht bei einem sauber gefertigten gut konstruierten Teil schnell mal einer ab - aber wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld 3-4 Mal das gleiche Teil nur "günstiger" verarbeitet verbrauchen kann ist die Entscheidung einfach.

BWL'er sind jetzt nicht wirklich meine Freunde, aber wie hats eine Freund von mir (BWLer) so schön gesagt: Bei dem was die Teller bei Ikea kosten fang ich doch gar nicht an ab zu spülen. -> der hatte wirklich mal ausgerechnet was günstiger kommt. 50 Teller Packung bei Ikea oder Wasser+ Spülmittel usw. Ergebnis war das der Unterschied wirklich nicht groß war. (gut glaube keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefälschst hast).

Aber das Prinzip ist klar.

Und ich behaupte mal das ein LV oder Nicolai auch nicht länger hält als ein ICB.



Wegen Freilauf:
naja in Zukunft gleich Freilauf und Kassette zusammen wechseln.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/e...er-shimano-10-fach/aid:352397/fromtopoffers:1

Wäre doch eigentlich was für die XX1 MK II -> den Freilaufkörper auch noch integrieren. das das ein Teil wird


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2013)

@Merlin7:
Du meinst das Lamborghini-Prinzip? Alle Ecken die Kacke aussehen werden einfach mit Leder bezogen?
Soll ja angeblich besser geworden sein seit die Audis da ihre Finger und Komponenten drin haben.

Aber wenn man in der Autoindustrie arbeitet stellt man genauso schnell fest dass die alle nur mit Wasser kochen. Ich versteht ja auch nicht wieso man einen Audi haben muss wenn man Skoda kriegen kann 

Hoffentlich liest das keiner meiner Brötchengeber *nervösumguck* 

Ist halt immer wieder gruselig wenn man von der Realität eingeholt wird


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2013)

Ist halt Theorie und PRaxis...
da lernst im Studium wie man konstruiert und an was man sich da halten muss ,,,, und dann gibt es die Realität wie man es am billigsten macht.

Muss heut noch lachen wenn ich mich daran erinnere wie ich im Studium eins drauf bekommen haben wegen eines geteilten Lagersitzes.... So kann man das nicht machen....  lol. 

Fakt ist - es geht nicht darum das man was besser machen kann - sondern wie man es macht das es ausreicht. Und zwar möglichst preiswert.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ist halt Theorie und PRaxis...
> da lernst im Studium wie man konstruiert und an was man sich da halten muss ,,,, und dann gibt es die Realität wie man es am billigsten macht.
> 
> Muss heut noch lachen wenn ich mich daran erinnere wie ich im Studium eins drauf bekommen haben wegen eines geteilten Lagersitzes.... So kann man das nicht machen....  lol.
> ...



Du hast einen Punkt vergessen: Schnell! 
Denn das Marketing muss ja möglichst schnell wieder das neueste haben, weil man dem Kunden je beigebracht hat, dass er in immer kürzeren Abständen den neuen, geilen Schei$$ bekommt. Und der wundert sich dann, wenn er als Betatester herhalten darf, weil die Zeit einfach nicht ausgereicht hat alles abzuprüfen.


----------



## onkel_c (16. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ... Und zwar möglichst preiswert.



wenn es denn im sinne des wortes den preis wert wäre, gäbe es ja keinen grund zur klage. dann bekäme man nämlich dass, was der preis aussagt. nur leider ist das im zeitalter der gewinnmaximierung eben nicht mehr so. es wird einen oft sonst was (anhand des preises) vorgegaukelt und man stellt im nachinein fest, dass es den preis ganz und gar nicht wert gewesen wäre.

im falle des icb bin ich da ganz bei dir. jedoch: bei vielen preisen im bikebereich kann ich mich allerdings nur noch kopfschüttelnd abwenden.


----------



## foreigner (16. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_Merlin7_:
> Du meinst das Lamborghini-Prinzip? Alle Ecken die Kacke aussehen werden einfach mit Leder bezogen?
> Soll ja angeblich besser geworden sein seit die Audis da ihre Finger und Komponenten drin haben.
> 
> Aber wenn man in der Autoindustrie arbeitet stellt man genauso schnell fest dass die alle nur mit Wasser kochen. Ich versteht ja auch nicht wieso man einen Audi haben muss wenn man Skoda kriegen kann


 
Kenn das nur von einem guten Bekannten von Ferrari (Hat in einem sehr großen Autohaus gearbeitet). Er hat gemeint, die Dinger sind Qualitativ die totale Katastrophe, merkt nur keiner, weil die kaum gefahren werden und nur in der beheizten Garage stehen. Aber an den Maseratis, die wirklich gefahren werden, sieht man dann wie schlecht die Dinger wirklich sind. Und von preis-wert kann man hier wohl nicht wirklich sprechen.

Ist zwar ein altes Klische, aber ich sag nur: Italienische Autos ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2013)

@onkel_c da sind wir uns einig...

Ist halt auch Marken abhängig. Also ob man für den Namen extra zahlt oder nicht.
Das ein Nicolai bei ähnlichem technischen Datenblatt mehr kostet ist klar. Die haben halt auch höhere Kosten.
Das ein Specialzed (und viele andere) da einen Markenbonus verlangen ist schnell klar wenn man sieht das die auch in Tawiwan gefertigt werden. 

Muss jeder selber wissen was er will. 
Man sieht ja sehr gut das viele bereit sind für die gleiche Technik mehr zu bezahlen nur weil ein Name oder Obst drauf ist.
Ich finde es schade das da auch die deutschen Firmen immer mehr auf den Marketing definiert die technik zug aufspringen.
LV als bestes Beispiel. Ich mag die Syntace/ LV Sachen und halte die für gute Produkte. Aber des Schwachsinn den die PR leute bei denen verzapfen halte ich langsam nicht mehr aus. (z.b. aktuelle 26-29 Diskussion. Meiner Meinung nach geht es da darum das man keine neue Rahmen bauen muss sondern lieber bis MK 999 bauen will. Ist halt billiger. wird aber OT). 
Echte Fanboys versuchen einen dann zu bekehren das die den geistigen Durchbruch haben und das alles nur so richtig ist. 




foreigner schrieb:


> Er hat gemeint, die Dinger sind Qualitativ die totale Katastrophe, *merkt nur keiner*, weil die kaum gefahren werden und nur in der beheizten Garage stehen. .


Also reicht es aus... genau das was ich meine 


So und jetzt will ich endlich das ICB haben !!! Will lieber wieder fahren nicht texten


----------



## Micha-L (16. Mai 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein altes Klische, aber ich sag nur: Italienische Autos ...



www.lambounfall.de


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte mal das ein LV oder Nicolai auch nicht länger hält als ein ICB.



Da es bei uns signitifikante unterschiede im "Halten" von Nicolai und LV gibt, nimm Nicolai raus aus deinem Satz und hoffe das das ICB mehr aushält wie der Andere in deinem Vergleich

G.


----------



## p00nage (16. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da es bei uns signitifikante unterschiede im "Halten" von Nicolai und LV gibt



Und die wären?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Und die wären?



3 : 0 für Nicolai...bzw. gegen LV 

G.


----------



## freetourer (16. Mai 2013)

Beweist nur einfach nix.

Versuchsgruppe zu klein - unterschiedliche Versuchsbedingungen - etc. pp.

Hier in meinem Umfeld 2:0 für Liteville.

Beweist aber eben auch nix


----------



## gabarinza (16. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte mal das ein LV oder Nicolai auch nicht länger hält als ein ICB.



Mutige Aussage (zumindest bzgl. Nicolai) und was allerdings noch zu beweisen wäre. Und darüber hinaus auch noch den Service wenn wirklich mal was ist. Ist in meinen Augen fast genauso wichtig wie ein anständiges Produkt. Nicolai z.B. hat beides imo mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt.

OT: Die Vergleiche mit den ach so schlechten Autos kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hab mit keinem Produkt, das ich entsprechend oft nutze (>50 TKM/a) so wenig Stress wie mit meinen Autos.
Mein letztes (A6) bin ich in kurzer Zeit knapp 200TKM gefahren und außer Verschleißteilen war da nix. Beim Auto davor ebenso und jetzt beim rel. neuen auch noch keine Probleme.
Ich fahr allerdings auch keine Italiener, bzw. bisher noch nie nen Ausländer (wobei ich nicht glaube dass die prinzipiell schlechter sind).

Wenn ich da denke welchen Ärger ich fast dauernd mit irgendeinem Teil an meinen Bikes habe. Ist klar, dass man die Anforderungen nicht vergleichen kann, aber schließlich hat ein Anderer den Vergleich aufgestellt.


----------



## nino85 (16. Mai 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Beweist nur einfach nix.
> 
> Versuchsgruppe zu klein - unterschiedliche Versuchsbedingungen - etc. pp.
> 
> ...



Machen wir uns mal keine Illusionen - Rahmendefekte/risse/brüche gibt's bei jedem Hersteller. Ob das Material jetzt von einem guten taiwanesischen oder einem guten deutschen Schweißer geschweißt wurde, macht einfach keinen Unterschied.

Nicolai produziert zu deutschen Lohnkosten, teilweise mit individuellen Rohrsätzen, etc. und vor allem in sehr kleinen Stückzahlen. Das macht die Rahmen halt nicht billiger. Und da die Bikes nachher 100% made in Germany sind, wird halt dafür auch nochmal n gewisser Prozentsatz aufgeschlagen - man versteht sich ja selbst auch als Premium-Marke.

Klar ist, dass bei Nicolai (sicher auch bei LV) höhere Ansprüche an die eigene Qualität gestellt werden (Schweißnahtpornos etc.) als bei einem "Billiganbieter" wie Carver (Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin froh, dass es ein Bike wie das ICB gibt  ).
Ich bin da aber bei Merlin7 - auf die Haltbarkeit hat das meiner Meinung nach eher wenig Auswirkung.

Um es auf den unvermeidlichen Auto-Vergleich umzumünzen: Ein Audi ist auch besser verarbeitet als ein Peugeot - was aber auf die Haltbarkeit/Defektanfälligkeit des Autos nicht unbedingt eine Auswirkung hat.


----------



## visionthing (16. Mai 2013)

Naja lasst uns die Kiste erst mal ne weile fahren und ausserdem ist der Vergleich weder fair noch wirklich naheliegend. Ich für meinen Teil habe sehr zwiespältige Erfahrungen mit Nicolai was Service, Kulanz und Haltbarkeit betrifft gemacht.
Ich freu mich auf die Kiste und frage deshlab mal wieder nach dem Liefertermin. Wann kommen denn nun die Komplettbikes zumindest eine grobe einschätzung der KW müsste doch nun mal möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Beweist nur einfach nix.
> 
> Versuchsgruppe zu klein - unterschiedliche Versuchsbedingungen - etc. pp.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal nur vom Nico AM versus 301 ausgegangen, weils ja auch die ICB Endurosparte ist.
Würds aber auch auf einen Test ankommen lassen, falls du ein 301 hast...Ochsenkopf hätte sehr selekltives Gelände  

G.


----------



## p00nage (16. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich bin mal nur vom Nico AM versus 301 ausgegangen, weils ja auch die ICB Endurosparte ist.
> Würds aber auch auf einen Test ankommen lassen, falls du ein 301 hast...Ochsenkopf hätte sehr selekltives Gelände
> 
> G.



Warum 301 und nicht 601? Des kommt eher vom Gewicht her hin.


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2013)

Bis auf den Preis und die Geometrie sind sich 601 und ICB sowieso sehr ähnlich.
wobei mir die ICB Geo deutlich besser taugt.

Gewicht , Federweg usw sind sehr gut vergleichbar.


----------



## vscope (16. Mai 2013)

Ein Jahr lang philosophierte und tüftelte die IBC-Forum-Gemeinschaft  zusammen mit Stefan Stark, Chef-Konstrukteur von Carver, an dem  perfekten Enduro. 30 bis 40 Forumsmitglieder beteiligten sich dabei  rege, knapp 2000 User verfolgten das Projekt stumm, stimmten aber am  Ende mit ab. Das Ergebnis konnte nun erstmalig am Gardasee Probe  gefahren werden. Das Carver ICB 02 ist eine klassische Enduro-Lösung.  Fast-forward-Geometrie mit Understatement-Optik. Dank switchbarer  Ausfallenden und HinterbauWippe sind 26 Zoll-oder 27,5 Zoll-Laufräder  möglich und machen einen Dämpferwechsel leicht. Das Rahmenkit wiegt 3250  Gramm, kommt in drei verschiedenen Farben und kostet 1099 Euro. Das  Komplettbike ist für 2499 Euro zu haben. "Ich war überrascht, wie  emotional die Leute das Projekt mit vorangetrieben haben. Im Gegenzug  haben die Endverbraucher mal den komplizierten und zeit- und  nervenaufreibenden Entwicklungsprozess von Konstruktion über Herstellung  bis zum fertigen Bike miterlebt. Im kommenden Jahr soll gemeinsam am  Gewicht getuned werden.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/events/b...tival-garda-trentino-2013---tag-3/a15315.html

mit ein paar Bildern


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jedenfalls für mich das ICB Projekt nun beendet, also die Bestellung storniert. Wenn mir vor MY14 keine Alternative über den Weg laufen sollte schaue ich mir das dann ggf. nochmal näher an wie es dann um den Rahmen bestellt ist. Also servus.


----------



## nino85 (16. Mai 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich habe jedenfalls für mich das ICB Projekt nun beendet, also die Bestellung storniert. Wenn mir vor MY14 keine Alternative über den Weg laufen sollte schaue ich mir das dann ggf. nochmal näher an. Also servus.



Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Mai 2013)

02 m


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Warum 301 und nicht 601? Des kommt eher vom Gewicht her hin.



Bin von der Federwegsklasse 160-170mm ausgegangen. 
Ab dem 601 will ich ja garnichts gesagt haben

G.


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2013)

ICB mit richtigen Dämpfer hat auch 190mm....


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2013)

Was hat man denn eigentlich wenn man euren falschen Dämpfer in die 150mm/Flach Stellung einbaut???

G.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (16. Mai 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Naja lasst uns die Kiste erst mal ne weile fahren und ausserdem ist der Vergleich weder fair noch wirklich naheliegend. Ich für meinen Teil habe sehr zwiespältige Erfahrungen mit Nicolai was Service, Kulanz und Haltbarkeit betrifft gemacht.
> Ich freu mich auf die Kiste und frage deshlab mal wieder nach dem Liefertermin. Wann kommen denn nun die Komplettbikes zumindest eine grobe einschätzung der KW müsste doch nun mal möglich sein.



Moin Leute! Bisher nichts Neues weges des Liefertermins der Komplettbikes. Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgehakt, ob alles beim geplanten Montagetermin (Mitte Juni) bleibt. Von da an kann man nur mehr oder weniger präzise abschätzen, wie lange es dauert bis die Räder bei Euch stehen. Meines Wissens war dieser geschätzte Zeitplan aber schonmal irgendwo gepostet worden, oder nicht?
Gruß Hans


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. Mai 2013)

Ab wann werden die Serienrahmen verfügbar sein?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (16. Mai 2013)

Der Versand der Rahmensets könnte wahrscheinlich Mitte bis Ende nächster Woche starten, wenn alles glatt läuft. Das kläre ich in den nächsten Tagen. Update folgt...
Gruß Hans


----------



## bodensee_sport (16. Mai 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Der Versand der Rahmensets könnte wahrscheinlich Mitte bis Ende nächster Woche starten, wenn alles glatt läuft. Das kläre ich in den nächsten Tagen. Update folgt...
> Gruß Hans


 @Carver_Bikes Hans 
Gibt es da noch eine mail mit Zahlungsaufforderung für die Besteller mit Vorkasse?
Hab ausser der automatisierten Bestätigungsmail nach der Bestellung noch nichts erhalten.
Auf eine Nachfragemail an [email protected] wie es mit der Bezahlung läuft erhielt ich keine Antwort.

Praktischerweise fahr ich am 25.05 für 8 Tage an den Lago aber da wird wohl noch der Freerider herhalten müssen.

Gruß


----------



## Carver_Bikes (16. Mai 2013)

Moin!
Auch das kläre ich noch 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Rafterman86 (16. Mai 2013)

@Carver_Bikes

Nabend Hans,

als ICB3 Besteller, würd ich gerne wissen wie die Dämpfer Abstimmung voran geht. BOS hat sich nicht mehr geäußert nehme ich an? Wär super das schnellst möglich (ich weiß, 1000000x schon erwähnt  ) über die Bühne zu bekommen. Meine altes Rad Pfeift aus dem letzten Loch und müsste eigentlich dringend mal überholt werden und geserviced, das wollt ich mir mit dem neuen Rad natürlich ersparen ^^. Gibts irgendwas, was das ganze Beschleunigen könnte? :/

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (16. Mai 2013)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes Hans
> Gibt es da noch eine mail mit Zahlungsaufforderung für die Besteller mit Vorkasse?
> Hab ausser der automatisierten Bestätigungsmail nach der Bestellung noch nichts erhalten.
> Auf eine Nachfragemail an [email protected]rrad-xxl.de wie es mit der Bezahlung läuft erhielt ich keine Antwort.
> ...



Hmm...also ich hab direkt nach der Bestellung eine Bestellbestätigung mit Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten...sollte also eigentlich alles glatt laufen.
Auf Nachfragen per Mail hab ich bislang immer sehr zeitnah ne Antwort erhalten. Wenn der Rahmen Ende kommender Woche hier wäre...das wäre Bombe! Könnte dann vielleicht noch fürn Vinschgau Trip reichen...mal sehen.

 @LB Jörg
Ich glaub mit dem "falschen" 222er Dämpfer in der 150mm Stellung gibts was um die 165mm Federweg...ich find gerade diese Tabelle mit den alternativen Geometrien nicht, aber müsste hin kommen. Lenkwinkel sollte dann im Bereich 65,75° mit ner 170er Lyrik liegen, 65,25° dann theorethisch bei ner 180er Forke.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> Ich glaub mit dem "falschen" 222er Dämpfer in der 150mm Stellung gibts was um die 165mm Federweg...ich find gerade diese Tabelle mit den alternativen Geometrien nicht, aber müsste hin kommen. Lenkwinkel sollte dann im Bereich 65,75° mit ner 170er Lyrik liegen, 65,25° dann theorethisch bei ner 180er Forke.



Das wären ja ansich genau die Mittelwerte, wenn einem mit dem normalen Dämpfer die flache Einstellung zu flach und die steile Einstellung zu steil ist.
Also das was mir vorschweben würde..hmmh....eigentlich hab ich ja zwei 222er rumliegen

G.


----------



## -Wally- (17. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das wären ja ansich genau die Mittelwerte, wenn einem mit dem normalen Dämpfer die flache Einstellung zu flach und die steile Einstellung zu steil ist.
> Also das was mir vorschweben würde..hmmh....eigentlich hab ich ja zwei 222er rumliegen
> 
> G.




Ich denke auch in die Richtung...werde den Monarch sicher mal austesten, aber an sich schwebt mir auch ein Stahlfahrwerk vor mit nem 222er Roco TST den ich auch jetzt schon im Enduro fahre und von dem ich begeistert bin.
Wie sacht man in meiner Heimat, dem Ruhrpott so schön beim Berg runter radeln: TST offen fahr'n is wie wennze' fliechst ...


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2013)

Stefan hat das ja mal geschrieben.
"normaler" dämpfer = 150/170
"langer" Dämpfer ca= 170/190

wobei 650B enden auch nochmal 5mm oder so bringen.

Wenn ich mal Dämpfer wechsel werde ich sicher auf einen langen gehen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Mai 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> 
> Nabend Hans,
> 
> ...



Moin Dennis!
Das Thema Bos habe ich abgehakt. Wir haben vorgestern nochmal einen Kontaktversuch über eine neue Kontaktperson gestartet, aber auch hier keine Reaktion. Heute morgen war wieder niemand telefonisch erreichbar, mails werden seit Wochen nicht beantwortet.
Nächste bzw. übernächste Woche gibt's Testfahrten mit Rock Shox und Fox, einer von beiden wird's. 
Das Ganze verzögert leider auf jeden Fall die Lieferung, da wir den Ersatzdämpfer erst frühestens Ende nächster Woche nach den Testfahrten bestellen können. Wenn ich gedanklich die geschätzte Lieferzeit von 4-8 Wochen für den Dämpfer draufschlage, käme das ICB 03 erst ab Ende Juni (günstigste Schätzung) oder Ende Juli (eher ungünstige Schätzung) zum Kunden. 
Bei der Wahl des Ersatzdämpfers wird deshalb evtl. auch die Lieferzeit eine Rolle spielen. 
Falls die Mehrheit der ICB 03-Vorbesteller das Rad unter diesen Umständen lieber ohne Dämpfer und dafür früher haben möchte, bringe ich das gern intern zur Sprache. Alle restlichen Teile fürs ICB 03 sind diese Woche per Luftfracht an uns verschickt worden und dürften nächste Woche hier sein. D.h. theoretisch (vorausgesetzt es fehlt nichts) könnten wir mit der Montage kurzfristig beginnen. Dabei ist zu erwähnen, dass das nicht in ein paar Tagen geht, da unsere Neumontage ausgelastet ist. Den VK ohne Dämpfer müsste ich dann neu kalkulieren. 

Natürlich kann man drüber diskutieren, ob wir zu lange auf eine Reaktion von Bos gewartet und zu spät die Reißleine gezogen haben. Ich persönlich hatte gehofft, daß wir das mit denen hinkriegen, da die Teile erstklassig sind und Bos zumindest die Gabeln sehr schnell liefern konnte (die Gabeln waren innerhalb von 3 Wochen hier). 

Mehr Infos zum ICB 03 gibt's derzeit nicht.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hans,

gibt es auch Informationen zu dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Projekts: zum ICB, also nun ICB02?

Die Arbeitszeiten beim Ausstatter in Taiwan müssen doch längst gebucht sein. Wann wird das ICB02 geliefert?


----------



## Rafterman86 (17. Mai 2013)

Ah ok, welche Dämpfer stehen denn zur Auswahl? Vivid Air und der neue Fox Float X? oder doch eher nen Monarch +?

Die Option das bike ohne Dämpfer zu bekommen wäre sicher auch interessant. Müsste man mal überlegen ob es effektiv wirklich Zeit spart ^^.

Besten Dank aber für die Auskunft.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Mai 2013)

Moin!
Fürs ICB 03 kommt alles ab Monarch Plus in Frage, tendenziell natürlich eher aus der High-End Schublade. Sobald ich alle Infos habe, kann ich den ICB 03 Bestellern eine bessere Entscheidungsgrundlage geben:
- Wird es eine Option "ohne Dämpfer" fürs ICB 03 geben?
- Zeitgewinn bei Kauf ohne Dämpfer
- VK ohne Dämpfer
Das dauert aber auf jeden Fall bis nach den Testfahrten, also etwa bis Ende Mai. 

Was die Lieferzeit des ICB 01 und 02 angeht, warte ich noch auf die Bestätigung, daß der Montagetermin steht wie geplant (siehe Beitrag von gestern). Klar ist das gebucht, aber bevor ich das hier bestätige, hätte ich gern meinerseits die Bestätigung, dass ich hier keine ungelegten Eier poste. Bitte um Verständnis.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Rafterman86 (17. Mai 2013)

Okay, ich danke dir. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude, oder wie heißt's so schön :>.

Trotzdem schöne Pfingsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Mai 2013)

Gleichfalls!


----------



## grey (17. Mai 2013)

Wird es für MY14 andere Framesets geben oder bleiben die Konfigurationen den Dämpfer betreffend unverändert? (auf ein Frameset mit Vivid z.B. würd ich noch warten..)

Überlege ob ich bei MY13 Rahmen zuschlagen soll oder eher noch abwarten.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Mai 2013)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## nino85 (17. Mai 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Wird es für MY14 andere Framesets geben oder bleiben die Konfigurationen den Dämpfer betreffend unverändert? (auf ein Frameset mit Vivid z.B. würd ich noch warten..)
> 
> Überlege ob ich bei MY13 Rahmen zuschlagen soll oder eher noch abwarten.



Hm... das 2er mit Vivid air... das wär nice


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2013)

machen wir es doch einfach so...
hier sind die Specs für 2014  

nur 2 Modelle einmal 26" mit mehr Federweg und 650B mit weniger....

LRS darf auch was anderes sein solange es nicht weniger als 32 Speichen hat und oder sun drauf steht...


und das ganze bitte zu guten OEM Konditionen 

danke 

Wobei ich dann das Problem der Entscheidung hätte.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Mai 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, gab's mal ne Abfrage welcher Dämpfer in das Frameset soll, und der Monarch Plus hat einfach mehr Stimmen bekommen als der Vivid. Wie auch immer: Der Drops ist vorerst leider gelutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gab's mal ne Abfrage welcher Dämpfer in das Frameset soll, und der Monarch Plus hat einfach mehr Stimmen bekommen als der Vivid.



Der Monarch + wurde erster, der Vivid zweiter.

Wobei da eben auch der Preis eine Rolle gespielt hat.

alle anderen Dämpfer waren unter der X% Hürde (deutlich)



Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Wie auch immer: Der Drops ist vorerst leider gelutscht.


schon klar.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Mai 2013)

Also das 26er mit komplett Xt und Zee fÃ¼r 2500-2800 max.3000â¬ wÃ¤r definitiv gekauft.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. Mai 2013)

@Carver_Bikes 

Hallo Hans, 

lass mich bitte nicht ins Pfingstwochenende ohne eine Angabe zum Liferzeitpunkt ICB02.

Ich möchte nicht ins Grübeln geraten.

Danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2013)

Zum Thema Testfahrten, das sollte doch nur ein Thema sein falls es ein Fox wird...oder steh ich da jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch

G.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Mai 2013)

Moin!
Habe gerade die Bestätigung aus Fernost bekommen, daß nach heutigem Stand alles so bleibt wie geplant. D.H. bisher stehen die Liefertermine der Zulieferer wie zuletzt gepostet, und es ergibt sich der folgende mögliche Zeitplan: 


Lieferung aller Teile für ICB 01+02 bis 10.06. (Termine wurden bestätigt)
Montage 10.06-14.06. (Schätzung des Montagebetriebes)
Luftfracht+Verzollung (ca. 1 Woche, Erfahrungswerte)
Wareneingang und Weiterverteilung an die Filialen (3-4 Werktage)
Endmontage (ca. 1 Woche)
Versand zum Kunden (ca. 1-3 Werktage)
ein paar Tage Puffer für irgendwelche kleinen Verzögerungen
Anlieferung beim Kunden etwa Mitte Juli
Dieses Szenario lässt natürlich etwas Interpretationsspielraum, den ich bewusst eher negativ auslege - was unvorhergesehe Verzögerungen angeht, haben wir ja schon Einiges erlebt.
Ich hoffe das hilft! 

Gruß Hans


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. Mai 2013)

Ist schon einmal eine Hausnummer! Danke für die Fakten!

Samstag soll die Sonne scheinen. Ich habe aber langsam keinen Spaß mehr am Schlechtwetterradfahren mit dem alten Rad!

Ich wünsche ein schönes Pfingstwochenende!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Thema Testfahrten, das sollte doch nur ein Thema sein falls es ein Fox wird...oder steh ich da jetzt irgendwie auf dem Schlauch
> 
> G.



Klar, das Setup für den Monarch Plus haben wir schon, das müssen wir nicht mehr testen. Für den Vivid liegt mir noch kein Setup vor, der kommt aber für das ICB 03 durchaus in Frage.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2013)

Hatte Helmchen den nicht schon getestet?
Würde ihm da voll vertrauen das er das richtige Setup kennt 

bzw. hatten den Vivid nicht schon mehr hier getestet?

Denke die grundlegende Variante vom Vivid dürfte schon bekannt sein.


----------



## nino85 (17. Mai 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Habe gerade die Bestätigung aus Fernost bekommen, daß nach heutigem Stand alles so bleibt wie geplant. D.H. bisher stehen die Liefertermine der Zulieferer wie zuletzt gepostet, und es ergibt sich der folgende mögliche Zeitplan:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Hans,

wurde das Problem mit den Wippen denn zwischenzeitlich gefunden/behoben?


----------



## visionthing (17. Mai 2013)

Danke für das aufzeigen der Zeitschiene. 
Ich habe bereits bei meinem Fahrrad XXL Händler angefragt ob sich der Ablauf ab eintreffen der Räder beschleunigen lässt. Auf eine Endmontage kann ich gern verzichten, ich fahre ohnehin keine Räder die ich nicht selbst nochmals durchgesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2013)

> Denke die grundlegende Variante vom Vivid dürfte schon bekannt sein.



So seh ich das auch.

Das Setup das man als Hersteller evtl. vornehmen muß und das Setup das das der Käufer vornimmt sind doch 2 paar Schuhe...und in dem Fall ist doch nur noch der Käufer tätig sein Setup finden zu müssen.
Wenns mans dem Käufer net zutraut, dann sollte vielleicht im vornherein auf Dämpfer verzichtet werden mit allzuviel Reglern dran

G.


----------



## Kharne (17. Mai 2013)

Jo genau, RP23 rein und Ruhe ist...


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Jo genau, RP23 rein und Ruhe ist...



im Sinne von die Federung gibt ruhe weil sie nichts macht oder?


----------



## Kharne (17. Mai 2013)

Hm,

sie wird schon noch "federn" und für ne Menge Leute ausreichen, viel Federweg ist halt viel 
Federweg und viel Federweg ist halt erstmal geil. Auf jeden Fall kann sich dann niemand 
mehr beschweren, weil zu viele Knöpfe am Dämpfer sind.

Oder direkt nen Monarch R, der hat ja nur nen Reboundknopf


----------



## driest (17. Mai 2013)

@Carver_Bikes: Wenn die Teile fuer 01 und 02 am 10.6. geliefert werden sind die doch wohl alle schon bestellt und die Specs fix oder? Wann werden denn dann die restlichen bikes wieder im XXL Onlineshop verfuegbar sein? So wie ich mich erinnere waren da noch einige uebrig.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hi Hans,
> 
> wurde das Problem mit den Wippen denn zwischenzeitlich gefunden/behoben?



Hi nino,

Oldschools Rahmen ist gestern zum Vermessen in Pforzheim angekommen... sobald ich Feedback vom Peter habe gibts mehr Infos.

Taiwan stellt sich im Moment ein bissl tot... ich werde gleich noch mal ne Mail schreiben.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Mai 2013)

driest schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_: Wenn die Teile fuer 01 und 02 am 10.6. geliefert werden sind die doch wohl alle schon bestellt und die Specs fix oder? Wann werden denn dann die restlichen bikes wieder im XXL Onlineshop verfuegbar sein? So wie ich mich erinnere waren da noch einige uebrig.



Richtig, die Specs sind fix. Ich checke mal, ob noch Restbestände da sind. Falls ja, versuche ist das nächste Woche umzusetzen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Mai 2013)

Update zu den ICB Rahmensets mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz: Der Versand beginnt. Wer eins bestellt hat, sollte in den nächsten Tagen seine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen oder schon bekommen haben.
Gruß Hans


----------



## driest (17. Mai 2013)

Wow, Hans jetzt legst du aber los. Find ich super das du dich jetzt hier auch engagierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (17. Mai 2013)

Ich fass es nicht... nächste Woche soll mein Rahmen da sein. Habe gerade die Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten!

Genau 8 Minuten nach Hans's Post! 

Jetzt wirds spannend!


----------



## ruv (17. Mai 2013)

...hmmm ich habe mein bike direkt nach der Bestellung mitte April bezahlt!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordOfTheLost (17. Mai 2013)

Mhh, ich hab meins auch Anfang Mai bezahlt und nun hab ich nächste Woche auch noch Urlaub und bin nicht zuhause :-( 
Aber schön das es jetzt doch noch so fix ging mit den Rahmensets


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2013)

Ich bin jetzt seit gut einer Woche mit dem ICB unterwegs und fühle mich genötigt, einen kurzen ersten Erfahrungsbericht zuschreiben...

Nach dem auf den ersten beiden Touren noch einige Macken prägend waren, die mit dem ICB an sich nichts zu tun haben (Dämpfer fertig, Speichen am HR locker) habe ich mir anfangs der Woche ein paar Stunden Zeit genommen und soweit alles fit gemacht. Außerdem konnte ich die 160er Dual Position Air Lyrik auf 170mm Coil U-Turn umbauen und ich habe mir für die Zeit, die der andere Dämpfer fpr seinen Urlaub braucht, eine Spezialanfertigung von Bommelmaster gekauft, einen umgebauten oder eher selbst aus Teilen aufgebauten Manitou Coil ohne Piggy.
Gestern Abend, nach dem mein Töchterchen im Bett und der neue Dämpfer eingebaut war, musste natürlich dringend eine Testfahrt her - mit endlich komplett funktionsfähigem Bike und komplettem Stahlfahrwerk.
Nun ja, in dem Augenblick, als ich meine Fahrradklamotten anziehen wollte, kam der erste Donner draußen. Ein paar Sekunden später ein heftiger Platzregen, der dann in einen nicht unerheblichen Dauerregen überging.
Okay, was machen. Ich beschloss, bis 20 Uhr zu warten und dann zu starten, wenn es nicht mehr regnen sollte.
Exakt 19:58 Uhr hörte der Regen auf und 5 Minuten später war ich unterwegs.
Ich habe eine ziemlich festgelegte Testrunde, was ich wichtig finde, damit man nur so kleine Unterschiede am Bike wirklich feststellen kann. Diese Runde geht im Prinzip per Asphalt auf recht glatter Straße bergauf und anschließend einen schnelle Trail mit sehr unterschiedlichem Belag wieder runter, inklusive ein paar Wurzel- und Steinschlägen, kleinen Sprüngen und so weiter.
Auf dem glatten Asphalt kann man sehr gut beurteilen, wie es um das Wippen beim Bergauffahren bestellt ist. M.E. gibt es aber kaum noch Enduros, die hier wirklich schlehct sind. Das ICB gehört auf jeden Fall zu den sehr wippfreien Geräten, man muss es schon mit Gewalt zu Bewegungen am Hinterbau zwingen. Ansonsten bewegte sich der sehr weiche und Plattform-lose (!) Manitou nur im Millimeterbereich. Die Bewegung kann man sehen, spürt sie aber nicht. Es fühlt sich halt insgesamt nicht so fest an wie bei einem Hardtail oder blockierten Hinterbau, schwingt aber nicht.
Der Zubringer zum eigentlichen Trail war in normaler, erdiger Waldweg. Vom Regen vorher so durchnässt, das die Reifen permanent schmatzten. Noch ging ich davon aus, das der Trail trotzdem recht trocken sein würde, weil er das eigentlich immer ist. Das liegt am festen Belag und der ganz guten Ablaufmöglichkeit für Regenwasser.
Nun ja, so kann man sich irren...der Trail war teilweise ein Bachlauf...
Mir war das natürlich egal, ich ließ es den Bedingungen angepasst möglichst krachen, bin mit Absicht über Wurzeln und Steine gerumpelt, gehopst wo es ging etc. pp.
Das ICB geht wie die Hölle. Das Fahrwerk ist unglaublich schluckfreudig, mir sind keine Pedalschläge aufgefallen. Unglaubliche Laufruhe durch den Radstand, obwohl ich mittlerweile 170mm "steil" fahre, da mir das Tretlager doch etwas zu tief war.
Ich bin in der Woche bereits mal einen kleine Rampe hochgefahren, die auch mit den Bikes vorher so das Maximum darstellt, was sich ohne Rolle rückwärts hoch treten lässt. Das ICB hat damit trotz des eher kurzen Hinterbaus keinerlei Probleme.
Größe L (47cm) plus 35mm Vorbau ist für mich mit 1,79m perfekt, ich mag die direkte Lenkung und dadurch fühlt sich das ICB gnadenlos kompakt an. Ich kann es immer gar nicht glauben, wenn ich absteige und den Radstand sehe. Spannend wird es, wenn ich morgen vielleicht mal ein paar langsame, verblockte Passagen fahre.
Die XX1 läuft auch super, weder merkt man beim Schalten einen großen Unterschied mit dem 42er Ritzel noch fällt das optisch groß auf, wie es von einigen Skeptikern vorher behauptet wurde. Bleibt die Angst, sich im verblockten Gelände 200 EUR abzureißen...
Um es kurz zu machen: ich habe genau das Bike erhalten, das ich mir gewünscht und erhofft habe. Ich sehe da, auch, aber nicht nur mit Blick auf den Preis, nicht wirklich eine Alternative am Markt.
Zu Hause angekommen war ich nur vom Spritzwasser klitschnass, sah aus als hätte ich nekröse Windpocken und war sch***glücklich...


----------



## fabi.e (18. Mai 2013)

Danke Hasifisch!!! 

Das heißt für mich, dass ich jetzt schonmal alle Teile für den Rahmen, den ich hoffentlich nächste Woche von FXXL abholen kann bereitstellen muss und dafür mein aktuelles Rädl komplett ausschlachten darf! 

Mal sehen, ob ich das ICB morgen auf dem Dirtmasters in Winterberg sichte...
Oder ne schöne Lyrik RC2DHL in 170 mm im sonderangebot


----------



## ruv (18. Mai 2013)

großer Sympath für für den ausführlichen Bericht. .. großer Unsympath weil er schon ICB Fahrer ist und ich nicht ! ;-)

Gruß ruv

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (18. Mai 2013)

man könnte doch einen Fahrberichtsthread zum ICB aufmachen und da alles sammeln.
Genauso ein Album mit Aufbauten, Thread mit Statusmeldungen seitens Carver evtl. noch was anderes.
Hoffentlich hat die Redaktion da noch Bock drauf. Schön wär´s, momentan ist´s sau planlos, ich schau einfach immer alles an.


----------



## NoIdea (19. Mai 2013)

Kann ich nur Unterzeichnen...

 @ICB-bestand
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist die erste lieferung ausverkauft bzw. Es soll nochmal kurz der online store freigegeben werden, da noch ein paar bikes mehr da wären.
Mich würde es mal interressieren, wie lange es braucht, bis die 2. Ladung kommt. Also wenn ich jetzt nicht kaufe, wann wäre der nächste kauf bzw. Lieferung möglich??


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> man könnte doch einen Fahrberichtsthread zum ICB aufmachen und da alles sammeln...



Gesagt - getan... 
ICB Fahrberichte / Setup / Tuning


----------



## ALB_rider (19. Mai 2013)

Guten Abend,
kann mich bitte jemand auf den neusten Stand der Lieferzeiten für die Rahmensets bringen?
Werden die auch via Luftfracht verschickt?
Grüße
Stephan


----------



## -Wally- (19. Mai 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> kann mich bitte jemand auf den neusten Stand der Lieferzeiten für die Rahmensets bringen?
> Werden die auch via Luftfracht verschickt?
> Grüße
> Stephan



Das steht doch alles auf dieser bzw. der vorherigen Seite!

Kannst Dich aber freuen...die Auslieferung läuft gerade an. Wenn Du noch nicht bezahlt hast, dann hast Du ja vielleicht am Freitag schon eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, wenn doch...dann haben wir unsere Rahmen im Laufe der nächsten Woche in der Post.
Und ja, die Rahmen wurden via Luftfracht verschickt und sind wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, seit Ende vorletzter Woche in Deutschland.


----------



## Airflyer (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,


da dies mein erstes Mountainbike ist, würde ich gerne Wissen was für ein Aufwand die endmontage bedeutet. Kann ich das auf jedenfall auch selbst machen ?


----------



## f4lkon (21. Mai 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> da dies mein erstes Mountainbike ist, würde ich gerne Wissen was für ein Aufwand die endmontage bedeutet. Kann ich das auf jedenfall auch selbst machen ?



Wenn du daheim ein paar Inbusschlüssel hast dann ist ein Legotechnik Bagger deutlich schwieriger zu bauen


----------



## veraono (21. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> ein Legotechnik Bagger deutlich schwieriger zu bauen


Ich kenne durchaus ein paar Leute in meinem Umfeld, für die ein Legotechnik Bagger ein unlösbares Problem darstellen würde


----------



## fabi.e (21. Mai 2013)

Wo wir beim Thema sind:
Sind bei den Rahmenkits die Steuersätze schon eingepresst? 
Der Dämpfer ist bereits montiert, oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2013)

Kommen die überhaupt mit Steuersatz wo es die Verstelldinger nicht gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (21. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kommen die überhaupt mit Steuersatz wo es die Verstelldinger nicht gibt?



Davon gehe ich bei der Produktbeschreibung aus.

*Carver ICB Rahmen 03  Eigenschaften:*

*Rahmen: *Carver ICB 03
*Dämpfer: *Rockshox Monarch Plus+ RC3
*Radgröße: *26 Zoll oder 650b
*Gewicht: *ca. 3,25 kg
*Besonderheit: *verstellbarer Lenkwinkel
*Sonstiges: *S/41cm, M/44cm, L/47cm, XL/50cm, XXL/53cm
*Lieferumfang: *Tange  Seiki Steuersatz, Kettenstrebenschutz, Kabelführungen, Syntace  Steckachse + Schaltauge + Schraube, Ausfallenden für 26 Zoll und 650b
*Einsatzzweck: *All Mountain
*Modelljahr: *2013
*Federung: *für Federwege von 150 bis 170mm


----------



## Flow1 (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich war Fr. bis Mo. auf den Dirtmasters in Winterberg. 
Leider habe ich das ICB erst sehr spät gesehen (Montag Nachmittag) und zwar bei den Suntour Jungs!

Danke für das kurze Gespräch - ICB in schwarz sieht einfach geil aus! 

...Achso selbst die Suntour Leute konnten nicht sagen welche Gabel jetzt im 1er steckt 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## zoomer (21. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wenn du daheim ein paar Inbusschlüssel hast dann ist ein Legotechnik Bagger deutlich schwieriger zu bauen



Na ja,
ein paar weitere, spezielle Fahrradwerkzeuge wie z.B. Kettenpeitsche,
Kassettenabzieher, Kettennieter und ein guter Drehmomentschlüssel
helfen sicher auch.

Solange man nicht noch Steuersätze oder Innenlager einpressen muss,
was man zur Not auch noch ohne passende Spezialwerkzeuge rein
pfuschen kann, alles mach- und erlernbar.
Ausserdem bekommt man so auch ein Gefühl dafür wie alles so
funktioniert.


----------



## Baggi4 (21. Mai 2013)

> Kommen die überhaupt mit Steuersatz wo es die Verstelldinger nicht gibt?



So wie ich das versanden haben ist der Steuersatz dabei. Soll laut Stefan auch von Tange  Seiki sein



> Update zu den ICB Rahmensets mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz: Der Versand beginnt. Wer eins bestellt hat, sollte in den nächsten Tagen seine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen oder schon bekommen haben.
> Gruß Hans


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2013)

Also die größten Hürden sind m.E. das Einpressen der Lager, vor allem durch das hohe Zerstörungspotential.
Spezielles Werkzeug, teilweise geht auch Eigenbau, braucht es für diese 6 Lager des Hinterbaus, den Steuersatz, das Innenlager. Ketten- und Ritzelwerkzeug, falls man kürzen muss, keine Schlösser verwendet und das Ritzelpaket nicht am LR vormontiert ist.
Der Rest geht mit dem Zeug, das der gemeine Handwerker sowieso in der Kiste hat.


----------



## -Wally- (21. Mai 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> da dies mein erstes Mountainbike ist, würde ich gerne Wissen was für ein Aufwand die endmontage bedeutet. Kann ich das auf jedenfall auch selbst machen ?



Also wenn Du schreibst, "Endmontage" dann gehe ich davon aus, dass Du ein Komplettbike geordert hast, welches "Vormontiert" geliefert wird, gell? 
Achja...ICB 2 steht sogar unterm Avatar.
Da sollte vermutlich wirklich ein Satz Inbus Schlüssel ausreichen.
Ich würde vermuten, dass Du nach dem Auspacken nur noch den Lenker/Vorbau gerade rücken und festschrauben musst, oder den Lenker montieren musst, sollte dieser komplett abmontiert worden sein.
Dann Laufräder rein und das sollte es vermutlich schon gewesen sein.

Ggf. kommen dann halt noch solche Sachen wie ausrichten von Schalt und Bremshebeln auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse, ggf. Vorbauhöhe durch Spacer einstellen, Reifen aufpumpen, Bremsen einstellen, damit nix schleift, usw. dazu, aber alles nix wildes und ne Sache von wenigen Minuten.

Ich persönlich würde vermutlich an jede Schraube mal kurz ran....


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2013)

Ja, sorry, ich bin momentan total auf Rahmen fixiert...


----------



## zoomer (21. Mai 2013)

Ooops,

ich dachte natürlich auch an einen einzelnen Rahmen im Selbstaufbau.

Unter den neuen Vorraussetzungen lautet die Antwort natürlich,
ja - kann jeder !


----------



## -Wally- (21. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja, sorry, ich bin momentan total auf Rahmen fixiert...



 Geht mir genauso, daher freue mich gerade riesig über die vorhin hier eingegangene Versandbestätigung!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, daher freue mich gerade riesig über die vorhin hier eingegangene Versandbestätigung!!!!!!!


geil! bei mir ging heute erst die kohle raus. bin mal gespannt wann der rahmen mit zwischenstopp in Stuttgart den weg nach innsbruck findet. 



Dann heists, früh aufstehen fleißig in der bib sein und am späten nachmittag aufs bike


----------



## -Wally- (21. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...wann der rahmen mit zwischenstopp in Stuttgart den weg nach innsbruck findet.



Oh man...wenn ich nur könnte, und Urlaub hätte...ich hätte glatt Lust ihn Dir vorbei zu bringen, Stuttgart liegt sowieso auf dem Weg nach Innsbruck...aber das wird leider nichts...


----------



## Eisbein (21. Mai 2013)

ach der sommer ist doch lang 
und wenn der so lang wie der radstand vom XL rahmen ist, fällt der winter heuer aus


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute!
Die Steuersätze bei den Rahmensets sind die gleichen, die auch bei den ICB Kompletträdern verbaut werden, also Tange Seiki "Zero Stack" (oder "semi-integriert"), Tapered mit gedichteten Cartridge-Lagern und Aluminium Lagerschalen. 
Die Steuersätze liegen aber nur bei, d.h. die Lagerschalen müssen selbst eingepresst werden. Dafür ist ein Spezialwerkzeug nötig.

Was die Suntour Gabel im ICB01 angeht: es wird die Durolux RC 160mm verbaut. Definitiv keine Durolux RC2. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## fabi.e (21. Mai 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Die Steuersätze bei den Rahmensets sind die gleichen, die auch bei den ICB Kompletträdern verbaut werden, also Tange Seiki "Zero Stack" (oder "semi-integriert"), Tapered mit gedichteten Cartridge-Lagern und Aluminium Lagerschalen.
> Die Steuersätze liegen aber nur bei, d.h. die Lagerschalen müssen selbst eingepresst werden. Dafür ist ein Spezialwerkzeug nötig.
> 
> ...




Hallo Hans,

danke für dein Feedback.
Was wird für ein Werkzeug benötigt? Kann mir das meine Fahrrad XXL Filiale durchführen? Ich möchte nichts am Rahmen unternehmen, was als Unerfahrener Monteur zu Beschädigungen führen kann. 
Erlischt nach einpressen des Lagers sofort das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht bzw. wird dieses dann als "Nutzung" vom Wert abgezogen?

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Pintie (21. Mai 2013)

in der Werkstatt nimmt man sowas:






mit zwei brettern, einer gewindestange und mutern funktioniert das aber auch sehr gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> danke für dein Feedback.
> Was wird für ein Werkzeug benötigt? Kann mir das meine Fahrrad XXL Filiale durchführen? Ich möchte nichts am Rahmen unternehmen, was als Unerfahrener Monteur zu Beschädigungen führen kann.
> ...



Hallo Fabian!
Meine Meinung dazu: man sollte schon ein Einpresswerkzeug benutzen, siehe Abb. oben. 
Die Variante mit Gewindestange funktioniert auch, aber besser ist das Spezialwerkzeug. Und wenn man's noch nie gemacht hat, sollte man lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. 
Das Rückgaberecht erlischt nicht, wenn du den Steuersatz einpresst. Ein eingepresster Steuersatz gilt auch nicht als "Nutzung". In beiden Fällen gehe ich davon aus, daß der Steuersatz korrekt eingepresst wurde und weder der Steuersatz noch der Rahmen beschädigt wurden ;-)
Falls du eine XXL-Filiale vor Ort hast, würde ich den Steuersatz dort einpressen lassen. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (21. Mai 2013)

@Carver-Bikes

Hi Hans, 

wie geht's eigentlich mit den Specs weiter? Klar - für das ICB3 ist noch die Dämpferfrage ungeklärt, aber die restlichen Sachen sind doch zwischenzeitlich bestimmt soweit geklärt? (Decal/Nippel/Speichen/Naben-Farben am LRS bspw.)

Ist mir heute Mittag aufgefallen, als ich auf der Fahrrad-XXL-Seite mal eben was nachschauen wollte.

Gruß


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Mai 2013)

Moin!
Dafür fehlen noch ein paar Infos, die nicht die Specs betreffen. Wie lange genau das dauert, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. Hake aber nochmal nach.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (21. Mai 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Dafür fehlen noch ein paar Infos, die nicht die Specs betreffen. Wie lange genau das dauert, kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. Hake aber nochmal nach.
> Gruß Hans



Hey,

alles klar - bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt  Und jetzt ab ins Bett, es ist schon spät!


----------



## fabi.e (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hans,

eine Frage noch:
Ist der Dämpfer eingebaut oder liegt dieser auch nur bei? 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## messias (22. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> eine Frage noch:
> Ist der Dämpfer eingebaut oder liegt dieser auch nur bei?
> ...



Hi Fabian,

ich bin zwar nicht der Hans und kann die eigentlich Frage nicht beantworten. Aber um den Dämpfer einzubauen brauchst du nur zwei 5er-Inbusschlüssel mit denen du den Dämpfer mit zwei Bolzen befestigst. Wenn du einen Flaschenhalter an einen Rahmen schrauben kannst, dann kannst du auch den Dämpfer montieren. 
Und wenn du jemals in den Genuß der verstellbaren Geometrie kommen willst, dann musst du den Dämpfer eh am unteren Befestigungspunkt lösen und neu fest schrauben. Also nur Mut 

Matze


----------



## Airflyer (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,


ja ich habe ein Komplettbike bestellt, so wie sich das anhört sollte ich das schaffen. Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## -Wally- (22. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Hi Fabian,
> 
> ich bin zwar nicht der Hans und kann die eigentlich Frage nicht beantworten. Aber um den Dämpfer einzubauen brauchst du nur zwei 5er-Inbusschlüssel mit denen du den Dämpfer mit zwei Bolzen befestigst. Wenn du einen Flaschenhalter an einen Rahmen schrauben kannst, dann kannst du auch den Dämpfer montieren.
> Und wenn du jemals in den Genuß der verstellbaren Geometrie kommen willst, dann musst du den Dämpfer eh am unteren Befestigungspunkt lösen und neu fest schrauben. Also nur Mut
> ...



Natürlich nur, wenn auch Gleitlager verpresst sind und die Buchsen dabei sind...aber davon gehe ich mal aus...Also im Idealfall Steuersatz rein und los gehts...


----------



## -Wally- (22. Mai 2013)

Nachtrag: Es ist schon was anderes zum Thema zu schreiben und den Gegenstand der Thematik nicht wirklich gesehen zu haben oder diesen dann leibhaftig neben sich liegen zu haben.

Soviel dazu: Der Steuersatz ist wie von Hans schon angekündigt nicht eingebaut und liegt in einem Tütchen bei. Die Dämpferbolzen sind am Rahmen montiert, Gleitlager sind im Dämpfer drin, genauso wie die schwarz eloxierten Buchsen. Also im Prinzip nur noch Dämpfer aus dem Karton nehmen und mit zwei Inbusschlüsseln montieren.
Die Farbe von der Kiste (ICB2) haut einen übrigens um, bzw. das ganze Finish ist der Hammer. Definitiv ein Blickfänger!
Optisch ist übrigens auch ein leichter Versatz bei der Wippe/Sitzrohr zu sehen, aber sieht man nur wenn man genau hinschaut.

Etwas enttäuscht war ich eben, weil der Rahmen am Sitzrohr recht zerkratzt aussah, und an der Wippe auch, die Kratzer ließen sich aber mit Spucke und dem Finger entfernen, also Entwarnung.
Hab ich schon erwähnt, wie genial der Gegenstand dieses Themas aussieht?


----------



## messias (22. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Natürlich nur, wenn auch Gleitlager verpresst sind und die Buchsen dabei sind.



Natürlich. Aber beim R'n'C war das der Fall, da wirds beim normalen Rahmenset erst recht so sein.

  @Carver_Bikes Dafür übrigens mal ein Lob!  Dass der Dämpfer mit Lager und Buchsen kam war eine angenehme Überraschung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (22. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, wie genial der Gegenstand dieses Themas aussieht?



Ich seh nix!


----------



## zuberstar (22. Mai 2013)

@Wally: Bilder!


Bitte!


----------



## nino85 (22. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, wie genial der Gegenstand dieses Themas aussieht?



Mach mal Bilder 

Edith sagt: Dem Bild deines Stumpis nach zu urteilen hast du ein XL bestellt, oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, beim RnC war, aus meiner Sicht leider, am Dämpfer schon alles montiert. Die "Gleitlager" haben sich wie üblich kein bisschen gedreht. Ich musste die Bolzen mit dem Schraubstock aus den Teflonbuchsen drücken um was brauchbares zu verbauen...

Fox hat ja mittlerweile begriffen dass System das Mist ist...


----------



## Rick7 (22. Mai 2013)

Geilo, erste Rahmen schon da oder wie? Will auch Bilder sehn, hop hop


----------



## -Wally- (22. Mai 2013)

Okay, hier also der "Gegenstand dieses Threads" live und in farbe so wie ich den aus dem riesigen Karton und Unmengen von Verpackungsmaterial gezogen hab:




Gewicht ist bei mir zwar sekundär, aber ich hab den Rahmen dennoch mal an die Waage gehängt.

Einmal der Rahmen mit Kabelbinder und etwas Blasenfolie um den Hinterbau beim Transport zu fixieren:




Und Rahmen mit eingebautem Monarchen:




  @nino85
Nö...ich habe ein L bestellt. Ich hoffe immer noch, dass das die richtige Entscheidung war, aber ich bin zwar über 1,90m groß, hab aber nur ne 89er Schrittlänge und ich mag zu hohe Rahmen nicht, hab sogar mal mit einem 16" Hardtail sehr viel Spaß gehabt und mein Stumpy in L macht richtig laune und größer muss kein Rahmen für mich sein. Das ICB ist genauso hoch, nur etwas kürzer, das sollte aber klappen denke ich. Außerdem könnte ich mit nem 50er Rahmen Probleme mit meiner 150er Kindshock bekommen. Ich glaub das passt schon so. Hab den Rahmen auch eben mal nebens Stumpy gehalten, wirklich ähnliche Größe, durch den steilen Sitzwinkel wirkt das ICB irgendwie sogar länger -bin gespannt...

Edit: Gewogen wurde wirklich so wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, also X12 Achse fehlt noch...aber die wiegt eh gefühlt nix.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (22. Mai 2013)

Einfach nur Wow!!
Ich nehme es gleich vorweg  : Hast du an der Wippe einen Versatz feststellen können?


----------



## nino85 (22. Mai 2013)

Sexy =) 

Bei mir ists ähnlich, ich bin 1,90 mit etwas über 90er Schrittlänge... 150er Reverb müsste sich mit XL grad so ausgehen. Ich hoffe, dass das passt. der XL ist halt einfach nochmal 2cm länger... das ist schon n deutlicher Unterschied 

Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau =)


----------



## fabi.e (22. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Sexy =)
> 
> Bei mir ists ähnlich, ich bin 1,90 mit etwas über 90er Schrittlänge... 150er Reverb müsste sich mit XL grad so ausgehen. Ich hoffe, dass das passt. der XL ist halt einfach nochmal 2cm länger... das ist schon n deutlicher Unterschied
> 
> Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau =)



Hast du nen XL genommen? 
Ich habe auch nen XL mit 1,94... hoffe alles richtig gemacht zu haben!
Hoffentlich kommt der Rahmen auch noch diese Woche...

Jedenfalls ist die Sitzrohrlänge mit 50cm genau 1mm noch kürzer als die von meinem aktuellen L Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (22. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hast du nen XL genommen?
> Ich habe auch nen XL mit 1,94... hoffe alles richtig gemacht zu haben!
> Hoffentlich kommt der Rahmen auch noch diese Woche...
> 
> Jedenfalls ist die Sitzrohrlänge mit 50cm genau 1mm noch kürzer als die von meinem aktuellen L Bike



Jup, hab XL genommen, bin aber grad so zwischen den Größen. Bei 1,94 hast du schon die passende Größe würde ich sagen. 
Ich hab das XL eigentlich nur wegen der 2cm mehr Oberrohrlänge genommen. Sitzrohr hätte es auch mit 48cm getan...


----------



## -Wally- (22. Mai 2013)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Einfach nur Wow!!
> Ich nehme es gleich vorweg  : Hast du an der Wippe einen Versatz feststellen können?



Zum Versatz hab ich ja weiter oben schon was geschrieben, er ist da, ja, sieht man aber nur wenn man wirklich genau hinschaut, hab ich aber noch nicht gemessen, kommt noch.

Was den Aufbau angeht, da bin ich auch schon gespannt wie sich das beim ersten Aufsitzen anfühlt! Nur wenn ich mir den Rahmen so ansehe, dann könnte ich fluchen wie Hulle, dass da erstmal ne weiße Gabel rein kommt.
Erstmal werden nämlich vorhandene Komponenten da verbaut, das passt manchmal ganz gut, manchmal überhaupt nicht...aber solange wie es erstmal gut damit funktioniert...

Hier auch nochmal mit Dämpfer:


----------



## Rafterman86 (22. Mai 2013)

Wow, das blau kommt echt gut. Da gegen sieht das ICB 03 echt bisschen schwach aus ^^


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2013)

Ohjaaa Baby - das blau ist gut!


----------



## fabi.e (22. Mai 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Wow, das blau kommt echt gut. Da gegen sieht das ICB 03 echt bisschen schwach aus ^^



Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, wie sich dsa ICB03 in natura macht... 
Habe heute überwiesen... Wenn alles gut läuft kann ich Ihn noch diese Woche in den Händen halten... *optimist* 
Dann folgen natürlich Fotos.


----------



## wallacexiv (22. Mai 2013)

Ist ja seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr möglich Räder zu bestellen, ist das nur wegen der abweichenden Teilekonfiguration oder ist alles komplett weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Wow, das blau kommt echt gut. Da gegen sieht das ICB 03 echt bisschen schwach aus ^^


mir gehts da genau anders! Ich kann das Blau jetzt schon nicht mehr sehen!

Für mich bleibt die farbkombi vom 01er die hübscheste. Und was kommt bei mir... 03er.  Naja wenn ich das unterm arsch hab ist mir das auch herzlichst egal 

Hab gestern in der früh überwiesen, aber noch keine rückmeldung von Carver.

Wirklich interessant wird dann aber der Versand nach Österreich. Das Packet sprengt nämlich sogar die sperrgutmaße


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Mai 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ist ja seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr möglich Räder zu bestellen, ist das nur wegen der abweichenden Teilekonfiguration oder ist alles komplett weg?



Moin!
Warte noch auf Infos, hauptsächlich geht's darum ob noch Räder übrig sind. Kann hoffentlich bald mehr dazu sagen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (22. Mai 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Warte noch auf Infos, hauptsächlich geht's darum ob noch Räder übrig sind. Kann hoffentlich bald mehr dazu sagen.
> Gruß Hans



Wäre toll, wenns noch welche gäbe... ich würde gern noch ein L bestellen - zum vergleichen 
Ein Freund von mir hätte auch noch gern ein L =)


----------



## wallacexiv (22. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wäre toll, wenns noch welche gäbe... ich würde gern noch ein L bestellen - zum vergleichen
> Ein Freund von mir hätte auch noch gern ein L =)



Nix da. Die L's sind alle mir.


----------



## nino85 (22. Mai 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Nix da. Die L's sind alle mir.



Wir machen das dann aus wie Männer würde ich sagen... mit Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck... Aber für jeden Rahmen einzeln


----------



## Pintie (22. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wir machen das dann aus wie Männer würde ich sagen... mit Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck... Aber für jeden Rahmen einzeln




Aber vorsicht wennst das mit einem Bayern spielst.... 
mir ham den Joker 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H8WMGNE1I0"]Tramitz and Friends - Schnick Schnack Schnuck - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## wallacexiv (22. Mai 2013)

Oder: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQpeqxN7VSA"]The Big Bang Theory - Stein, Papier, Schere, Echse, Spock - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Mai 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Geodaten für einen Aufbau mit 150mm an Front und Heck in der steilen LW-Stellung?


----------



## f4lkon (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2013)

Ich vermute, Headangle (min) ist in ausgefedertem Zustand und Headangle (max) in eingefedertem Zustand des Federbeins? Oder kommt max woanders her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (22. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Headangle (min) ist in ausgefedertem Zustand und Headangle (max) in eingefedertem Zustand des Federbeins? Oder kommt max woanders her?



Das war, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, unter Verwendung des Winkelsteuersatzes, der ja eigentlich dabei sein sollte (also +/- 1,5 Grad waren das glaube ich...).


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2013)

odysseus schrieb:


> Das war, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, unter Verwendung des Winkelsteuersatzes, der ja eigentlich dabei sein sollte (also +/- 1,5 Grad waren das glaube ich...).



Das ergibt Sinn - nur hat dann die Tabelle einen Fehler (wer findet ihn ) - der mich verwirrte...


----------



## f4lkon (22. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ergibt Sinn - nur hat dann die Tabelle einen Fehler (wer findet ihn ) - der mich verwirrte...



Wenn man auf min 1,5 addiert und von max 1,5 abzieht kommt man nicht auf den gleichen Wert. Zumindest nicht überall.


----------



## -Wally- (22. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wenn man auf min 1,5 addiert und von max 1,5 abzieht kommt man nicht auf den gleichen Wert. Zumindest nicht überall.



Eigentlich sollte noch die Winkeländerung die sich aus der Verwendung der 650b Ausfallenden ergibt mit drin sein, denn wenn die drin sind wird alles auch nochmal um ein halbes Grad flacher. Wurde in manchen Zeilen aber glaub ich vergessen...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wenn man auf min 1,5 addiert und von max 1,5 abzieht kommt man nicht auf den gleichen Wert. Zumindest nicht überall.



Kann dir jetzt nicht folgen...es sind immer exakt drei Grad Spielraum, nur in einer einzigen Zeile nicht - da sind es 4...


----------



## f4lkon (22. Mai 2013)

Ne in 2. Diese sind mir irgendwie sofort ins Auge gesprungen. Ich fände es ja mal genial diese Tabelle um Reach und Stack erweitert zu sehen.


----------



## foreigner (23. Mai 2013)

Was mich mal interessiert von denen, die jetzt den Rahmen haben oder gerade bekommen:
Wie schaut´s denn aus, wenn man die beiden Horst-Link Lagerachsen raus schraubt und Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe voneinander löst?
Springt das ganze da auseinander, sieht man da den von der Wippe verursachten versatz auch (Wieviel ist´s?). Also, ist das unter Spannung eingebaut?
Ständig unter Spannung stehende Streben und auch Lager gehen natürlich auf die Dauerhaltbarkeit des Hinterbaus. Finde das ein bischen beunruhigend.


----------



## ride_science (23. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kann dir jetzt nicht folgen...es sind immer exakt drei Grad Spielraum, nur in einer einzigen Zeile nicht - da sind es 4...



Sollte das nicht richtig sein: 4 Grad Spielraum das wären 3 Grad vom Winkelsteuersatz (+/- 1,5°) und ein Grad vom Flip-Chip (also der Rahmengeoverstellung)...also für mich machts nur so Sinn wie es bei der Original Dämpfereinbaulänge (216 mm) steht, oder 

lg Christoph


----------



## sebbo87 (23. Mai 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessiert von denen, die jetzt den Rahmen haben oder gerade bekommen:
> Wie schaut´s denn aus, wenn man die beiden Horst-Link Lagerachsen raus schraubt und Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe voneinander löst?
> Springt das ganze da auseinander, sieht man da den von der Wippe verursachten versatz auch (Wieviel ist´s?). Also, ist das unter Spannung eingebaut?
> Ständig unter Spannung stehende Streben und auch Lager gehen natürlich auf die Dauerhaltbarkeit des Hinterbaus. Finde das ein bischen beunruhigend.



Würde mich auch sehr interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain_j (23. Mai 2013)

Wollte gerade den Rahmenkit bestellen, dann seh ich das die ja nur nach Deutschland liefern!...  ich werd wahnsinnig. 

Hab im Forum gesucht, und gesehen, dass das Thema schon ausführlich diskutiert wurde. Aber richtige Lösung gab's keine oder?

Wenn irgendjemand eine Idee hat, wie ich das Ding nach Graz bekommen könnte, bitte melden!


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Mai 2013)

Über http://www.logoix.com nach DE bestellen und zu dir nach Graz weiterleiten lassen.


----------



## ALB_rider (23. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die Rahmensets bei Fahrrad-XXL plötzlich nichtmehr 
Sind die alle verkauft?! 
Gestern waren noch mindestens 7 verfügbar, gerade wollte ich bestellen.
Ich glaub meine Nerven lassen mich bald im Stich


----------



## f4lkon (23. Mai 2013)

icb-rahmen-01

icb-rahmen-02

icb-rahmen-03


Die 1er Farbkombi scheint wohl nicht nur mir am besten zu gefallen...


----------



## captain_j (23. Mai 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Über http://www.logoix.com nach DE bestellen und zu dir nach Graz weiterleiten lassen.



... dankeschön, ein Fahrradkauf war auch schon mal einfacher, aber hilft alles nix, das Ding muss her


----------



## Baggi4 (23. Mai 2013)

Hi, mein ICB_2_Framekit ist heute angekommen.

Zum Thema Wippe: Ich auch bei mir aus der Mitte. Links ca. 3,1mm und Rechts ca.4,3mm. Ist also mit 0,6mm Absolut ok.
Dämpfer hat auch nicht richtig gefluchtet (ca. 2 mm) aber auch hier jammern auf hohem Niveau.

Mal ne ganz andere Frage kann mir mal einer die reale Oberrohrlänge geben. Habe irgendwie die Befürchtung das mein Rahmen (eigentlich) zu kurz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (23. Mai 2013)




----------



## Makke (23. Mai 2013)

mal ne Farge:
Kann es sein, das seit wenigen Minuten keine Rahmen mehr im Shop sind? ... hatte ihn gerade noch offen, nach dem ich den Tap versehentlich geschlossen habe, lässt sich die Seite nicht mehr öffnen .... 

Hatte gerade den Entschluß getroffen mein SX-trail gegen ein ICB zu wandeln ...


----------



## Paramedicus (23. Mai 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> mal ne Farge:
> Kann es sein, das seit wenigen Minuten keine Rahmen mehr im Shop sind? ... hatte ihn gerade noch offen, nach dem ich den Tap versehentlich geschlossen habe, lässt sich die Seite nicht mehr öffnen ....
> 
> Hatte gerade den Entschluß getroffen mein SX-trail gegen ein ICB zu wandeln ...



Jup, bis eben warn sie noch da

Oder sind se jetzt wirklich alle weg?


----------



## Kharne (23. Mai 2013)

War doch abzusehen dass die Rahmen binnen kürzester Zeit weg sind. Das ICB 2 war in M und L binnen 10 Minuten weg.


----------



## scottfreakx (23. Mai 2013)

naja 2mm versatz am dämpfer sind schon nicht ohne für das teil denke ich..


----------



## f4lkon (23. Mai 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> naja 2mm versatz am dämpfer sind schon nicht ohne für das teil denke ich..



Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass es in Relation zum Dämpfer < 0,1% ist. Ich kann es aber nicht beurteilen, ob das relevant ist.


----------



## Micha-L (23. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass es in Relation zum Dämpfer < 0,1% ist. Ich kann es aber nicht beurteilen, ob das relevant ist.



0,1% von was?


----------



## f4lkon (23. Mai 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> 0,1% von was?



Auf die Länge vom Dämpfer bezogen scheinen mir jetzt spontan 2mm nicht ganz so viel zu sein. Kleiner 1 btw


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Mai 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rahmensets bei Fahrrad-XXL plötzlich nichtmehr
> Sind die alle verkauft?!
> Gestern waren noch mindestens 7 verfügbar, gerade wollte ich bestellen.
> Ich glaub meine Nerven lassen mich bald im Stich



Moin!
Dazu folgende Info: die Rahmenkits wurden aus organisatorischen Gründen kurz offline genommen. Dauert voraussichtlich nur ein paar Tage.
Gruß Hans


----------



## driest (23. Mai 2013)

@Carver_Bikes: Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Komplettbikes aus, sind die alle weg oder gibts noch welche und wenn ja wann kann man die wieder im Onlineshop ordern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Mai 2013)

Genau auf diese Info warte ich auch noch, derzeit weiß ich auch nicht ob/welche/wie viele Räder bzw. Rahmen noch verfügbar sind. Ich hoffe, daß die Info in Kürze verfügbar ist. Dann könnten wir die Räder und Rahmen auch wieder online stellen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Green_Blub (23. Mai 2013)

Besitzt die Suntour Gabel am ICB01 eine Absenkung? Oder ist es auch ohne Uphilltauglich?


----------



## driest (23. Mai 2013)

Das ist die Durolux 160 RC, die ist nicht absenkbar. Nur die TA ist absenkbar. Das sollte bei der Geometrie aber herzlich egal sein, siehe Fahrberichte thread.


----------



## foreigner (24. Mai 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> Hi, mein ICB_2_Framekit ist heute angekommen.
> 
> Zum Thema Wippe: Ich auch bei mir aus der Mitte. Links ca. 3,1mm und Rechts ca.4,3mm. Ist also mit 0,6mm Absolut ok.
> Dämpfer hat auch nicht richtig gefluchtet (ca. 2 mm) aber auch hier jammern auf hohem Niveau.
> ...


 
Also, die 0,6mm hören sich recht normal an. Vielleicht nicht ideal, aber keinesfalls dramatisch. Die 2mm für den Dämpfer sind eindeutig zu viel. Da würde ich mich sehr ärgern, wenn das bei meinem auch so wird. In dem Fall sehe ich mich definitiv an der Drehmaschine stehen ausgleichs-Buchsen drehen.

Wenn die Wippe aber nur 0,6mm außermittig ist, der Dämpfer aber 2mm Versatz hat, dann hieße das ja, dass die vordere Dämpferaufnahme außer der Mitte verschweißt ist, oder das die Wippe schief (also in einem Winkel zur Rahmen-Längsachse) steht und der Dämpfer auch schief im Rahmen ist. Im zweiten Fall helfen auch keine Ausgleichsteile.
Das wäre *******, das geht auf die Haltbarkeit der Buchsen und der Dichtheit des Dämpfers. Könnte man nur schauen ob man Kugelkopf-buchsen bekommt. Irgendeine Firma hat das früher mal gemacht.
Oder Rahmen reklamieren.(Doof wenn man fahren will)


----------



## Pintie (24. Mai 2013)

DT und Cane Creek hatten früher kugelköpfe verbaut. 
CC macht das nicht mehr weil die Schrauben bei vielen bikes so lang sind das sie sich biegen. 
Solange die Dämpferaufnahmen schmal bleiben sehe ich aber riesen Vorteile bei den Kugelköpfen.
- gar keine Querkräfte
- kann versatz ausgleichen
- weniger Reibung als OEM Buchsen

-etwas mehr reibung als huber buchsen.

Ich habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Fluro Motorsport Kugelgelenken gemacht. Halten ewig ohne Spiel zu bekommen. Die Reibung bleibt konstant niedrig.
Das einpressen ist ein Kinderspiel. Man muss sich halt noch Kegelscheiben drehen.
Allerdings passt je nach dämpfer nur noch eine M6 (Pass)Schraube durch.


----------



## Pintie (24. Mai 2013)

Das einzige was für Carver wirklich gut läuft ist das Wetter...

Wäre das Wetter nicht so bescheiden würde ich sicher mehr rumheulen wann die Bikes kommen...

Winter is Back: http://pintie.de/wc_berge2.html

muss nur 500 Hm rauf damit es so aussieht:


----------



## nino85 (24. Mai 2013)

Kannst du mal prüfen, ob sich der Versatz über den Federweg ändert?

Ja nach dem woher der Versatz kommt, könnte der nämlich über den Federweg auch größer werden (über eine versetzt und schräg angeschweißte vordere Aufnahme bspw.)


----------



## sebbo87 (24. Mai 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> Dämpfer hat auch nicht richtig gefluchtet (ca. 2 mm) aber auch hier jammern auf hohem Niveau.



Blöde Frage, wie hast du denn den 2mm Versatz gemessen?


----------



## nino85 (24. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, wie hast du denn den 2mm Versatz gemessen?



Ich tippe mal so:

Dämpfer an der Rahmenaufnahme angeschraubt und dann versucht hinten in die Wippe zu bekommen - da das nicht geht den Dämpfer auf die Aufnahme gelegt und die Überlappung gemessen? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (24. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal so:
> 
> Dämpfer an der Rahmenaufnahme angeschraubt und dann versucht hinten in die Wippe zu bekommen - da das nicht geht den Dämpfer auf die Aufnahme gelegt und die Überlappung gemessen? =)



Macht Sinn, dachte der Dämpfer wäre schon montiert gekommen.. Blöde Frage eben


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Mai 2013)

Erledigt ...


----------



## driest (24. Mai 2013)

@Haardtfahrer: Stefan hat da doch schon vorgestern was zu gesagt


----------



## nino85 (24. Mai 2013)

@-Wally-: Du hattest ja minimalen Versatz - hat bei dir der Dämpfer gefluchtet, oder musstest du den auch mit Druck montieren?


----------



## warp4 (24. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @-Wally-: Du hattest ja minimalen Versatz - hat bei dir der Dämpfer gefluchtet, oder musstest du den auch mit Druck montieren?



Bin zwar nicht wally... 

Bei mir gibt es auch nur einen minimalen Versatz. 
Dämpfer fluchtet einwandfrei.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Mai 2013)

Dito.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (24. Mai 2013)

Ok, das heißt Versatz an der Wippe (optisches Problem) ist nicht unbedingt auch Versatz am Dämpfer (mechanisches Problem, früher oder später)?


----------



## Baggi4 (24. Mai 2013)

so update. Hatte gestern nur kurz zeit. Heute das ganze mal richtig vermessen.

Musste Batterien in meinem Messschieber erneuern.

Wippe ist 0,3mm aus der Mitte

Dämpfer fluchte jetzt richtig die Buchse war nicht richtig eingedrückt.


----------



## nino85 (24. Mai 2013)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> so update. Hatte gestern nur kurz zeit. Heute das ganze mal richtig vermessen.
> 
> Musste Batterien in meinem Messschieber erneuern.
> 
> ...



0,3mm aus der Mitte - Sieht man das überhaupt noch? Scheint bei den RNCs wirklich deutlich schlimmer gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Baggi4 (24. Mai 2013)

ja man sieht das aber man muss genau hinsehen.

wobei die Wippe auch unterschiedlich dick im Bereich überm x-flip ist. Von vorn gesehen ist die rechte 10,00mm und die linke 10,14mm. Aber das ist im Breich Allgemeintolleranz DIN ISO 2768-1 m

Bilder werde ich später noch machen.

Dachte das der Rahmen das letzte ist was ich bekomme und nun ist er mit als erstes gekommen. Teile sollen Morgen eintreffen. Komme allerdings erst Montag zum aufbauen. Dann gibts mehr


----------



## janifabi (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Habe mein Frameset zwecks Kontrolle erst mal zerlegt.
Und nun bin ich am zusammen schrauben.
Kann mir da jemand die Anzugsmomente an Wippe usw. und Dämpfer
(RS Monarch) nennen.

LG
Janifabi


----------



## Hardraider (24. Mai 2013)

Ich will Fotos seeeeehen


----------



## warp4 (24. Mai 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe mein Frameset zwecks Kontrolle erst mal zerlegt.
> Und nun bin ich am zusammen schrauben.
> ...



Stefan sagt:

Am besten bei allen Gewinden, außer der Hauptlagerwelle, Schraubensicherung mittelfest verwenden. (Kleiner Tip am Rande: Falls irgendwo mal Schraubensicherung Ärger macht, die entsprechende Verbindung mit dem Fön erwärmen. Dann löst sich das Zeug in der Regel.) An meinem Bike habe ich keine Schraubensicherung, aber ich kontrolliere auch öfter mal.
An der Hauptlagerwelle auch das Gewinde schön fetten und keine Schraubensicherung verwenden, hier wird ja auch noch mal die Welle mit der Madenschraube fest gesetzt.

Drehmomente:
Dämpferbolzen 8-10Nm
Wippe-Rahmen 10-12Nm
Sitzstreben-Wippe 8-10Nm
Horstlink 6-8Nm
Ausfallenden 6-8Nm
Hauptlagerachse vorsichtig(!) "vorspannen", dann die Madenschraube mit ca 2-3Nm anziehen
Schaltauge 6Nm


Gruß Uwe


----------



## warp4 (24. Mai 2013)

R'n'C und Wippenversatz:

Hatte ursprünglich einen leichten Versatz an der Verbindung Sitzstrebe / Wippe und dort beide Anlaufscheiben links verbaut.
Sah nicht so prickelnd aus und ist auf Nachfrage hier auch nicht so gewollt.

Habe dann gestern noch einmal alles zerlegt und den minimalen Versatz der Wippe korrigiert, indem ich die 3mm Scheibe auf der rechten Seite durch eine 2mm ersetzt. Links entsprechend "aufgefüllt". So sitzt meine Wippe fast genau mittig, Sitzstrebe passt mit Anlaufscheiben rechts und links und der ganze Hinterbau lässt ich ganz easy bewegen.
Ich glaube, ich habe Glück gehabt und ein ordentliches Exemplar erwischt 
Dämpfer hat, wie bereits geschrieben, auch absolut spannungsfrei gepasst !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## rallleb (24. Mai 2013)

Meiner ist heute eingetroffen XL ICB 02, Wippenversatz liegt im 1/10 berreich und der Dämpfer flutscht zu 100% rein, alles gut.
Aber das blau geht in echt, ein wenig ins Türkis


----------



## -Wally- (25. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @-Wally-: Du hattest ja minimalen Versatz - hat bei dir der Dämpfer gefluchtet, oder musstest du den auch mit Druck montieren?



Nabend,

jepp, den Versatz hab ich aber leider immer noch nicht gemessen, der Dämpfer flutscht aber total easy dahin wo er hin soll, das passt alles.
Hab eben die Bremsen montieren wollen und hab erstmal dumm geschaut weil mir ja dann erst aufgefallen ist, dass ich eben den Dämpfer vorne nochmal lösen muss und die Wippe ebenfalls ausbauen muss...oder eben die Bremsleitung abmontieren...
Hatte also vorne den Dämpfer gelöst und die Wippe abgeschraubt, nachdem die Wippe wieder dran war ist der Dämpfer der Schwerkraft folgend einfach dahin gerutscht, wo er hin muss.
Komplett fertig aufgebaut ist die Kiste noch nicht, macht aber jetzt schon einiges her, geiles Gerät.
Achso...so ganz sicher war ich mir vorher nicht, aber jetzt kann ich sagen, rein optisch macht sich eine Totem schonmal ganz gut im ICB...wenns auch leider leider nur ne weiße ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (25. Mai 2013)

Ne Totem? Fesch... welchen Daempfer wirst du verbauen?

 @Carver-Bikes: wird eigentlich eine glaenzend schwarze Lyrik verbaut wie auf den Bildern oder eine matt-schwarze?


----------



## -Wally- (25. Mai 2013)

Also erstmal werd ich den Monarch testen, mal gucken wie der sich so schlägt. Ansonsten werde ich auch mal meinen 222er Roco TST-R Coil in den Rahmen packen. Saint Bremsanlage und 150mm Kind Shock sind auch schon verbaut, wird also kein Leichtgewicht das ganze.


----------



## fabi.e (25. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, in welcher Reihenfolge die ganzen Steuersatzringe über den Gabelschaft gelegt werden?  Diesen ganze großen, metallenden bekomme ich irgendwie nicht unter... kommt der unter den großen plastikring (mit schriftzug), oder ganz nach unten unter das Steuerrohr? 

Meine Gabel hat noch Spiel... habe übrigens auch festgestellt, das meine weiße Fox nicht so toll am ICB03 ausschaut... schaue´aber auch schon nach einer schwarzen Lyrik ausschau...  

Der Satz Ausfallenden verlängert sogar noch den Radstand?! Wusste garnicht, dass das noch mit dabei ist... war positiv überrascht! 

Noch ein Problem habe ich mit meinem Umwerfer... weiß jemand ob man nen Direct Mount Umwerfer zu E-Type umbauen kann? 

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Makke (25. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> ... noch ein Problem habe ich mit meinem Umwerfer... weiß jemand ob man nen Direct Mount Umwerfer zu E-Type umbauen kann? ...



kann man, macht aber keinen Sinn.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ne Totem? Fesch... welchen Daempfer wirst du verbauen?
> 
> @_Carver-Bikes_: wird eigentlich eine glaenzend schwarze Lyrik verbaut wie auf den Bildern oder eine matt-schwarze?




Moin! 
Die Lyrik ist Schwarz glänzend.
Gruß Hans


----------



## -Wally- (25. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, in welcher Reihenfolge die ganzen Steuersatzringe über den Gabelschaft gelegt werden?  Diesen ganze großen, metallenden bekomme ich irgendwie nicht unter... kommt der unter den großen plastikring (mit schriftzug), oder ganz nach unten unter das Steuerrohr?
> 
> Meine Gabel hat noch Spiel... habe übrigens auch festgestellt, das meine weiße Fox nicht so toll am ICB03 ausschaut... schaue´aber auch schon nach einer schwarzen Lyrik ausschau...
> 
> ...



Hi Fabian,

jo...bin mir mit meiner weißen Totem auch nicht so ganz sicher...aber könnte schlimmer sein.  Schade finde ich auch, dass das blau vom Sixpack Vorbau Vorbau nicht wirklich zum blau des Rahmens passt, da wird wohl auch wieder was schwares hin kommen. Was hingegen richtig gut kommt ist ein orangener Bash!  

Das die Ausfallenden dabei sind war ja beim Rahmenkit von Anfang an klar...die werd ich auch nochmal testen, sind ja schnell gewechselt. Damit kannste das Bike in den DH Modus umbauen. Mehr Radstand und alles noch um einen halben Grad flacher. Oh man...wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle die Dinger mit der Totem zu verbauen...war gestern beim ersten Rumrollern schon ungewohnt mit der flachen Front, aber gut...der Dämpfer ist auch noch zu "luftlos" im Moment...

Was den Steuersatz angeht, ist das doch ganz übersichtlich. Der große schwarze flache Ring ist der Konus der auf die Gabel druff kommt, da kommt das entsprechende Lager drüber, das ganze wird dann in der unteren Lagerschale versenkt. Oben das gleiche, also Lagerschlage in den Rahmen, Lager rein, dann den blanken Konusring reinlegen, gedichtete Abdeckung drauf, Spacer, Vorbau usw.... Hoffe dass ich jetzt nichts vergessen hab. 
Ich hab nur gerade das Problem, dass ich mittels eines Reduzierkonus eine 1 1/8" Gabel eingebaut hab, aber der doofe Reduzierkonus lässt sich nicht bis zum Anschlag auf die Gabel hämmern, da hab ich jetzt zwischen Reduzierkonus und Gabelbrücke bestimmt noch 1-2mm Luft, was nicht ganz so schön aussieht...mal gucken was man da noch machen kann.

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass die ISCG 5 Aufnahme plan mit dem Innenlagergehäuse abschließt? Ich wollte übergangsweise erstmal ne Shiftguide mit Innenlagerklemmung montieren, beim Rahmen mit ISCG 3 ging das, weil das Innenlagergehäuse vielleicht um 'nen Millimeter raus stand und die Shiftguide entsprechend geformt ist. Jetzt muss ich mal gucken, dass ich mir doch schleunigst noch ne ISCG 5 Führung besorge....so ein Mist....halben Keller voll mit ISCG 3 Zeugs....


----------



## Rick7 (25. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ich hab nur gerade das Problem, dass ich mittels eines Reduzierkonus eine 1 1/8" Gabel eingebaut hab, aber der doofe Reduzierkonus lässt sich nicht bis zum Anschlag auf die Gabel hämmern, da hab ich jetzt zwischen Reduzierkonus und Gabelbrücke bestimmt noch 1-2mm Luft, was nicht ganz so schön aussieht...mal gucken was man da noch machen kann.



Ähhm, wegen der Optik würde ich mir da jetzt weniger Sorgen machen, ist eher in der Funktion suboptimal. Wenn sich der Ring beim Gebrauch irgendwann doch noch setzt liegt das Lager nicht mehr plan im Konus = schlecht. Normalerweise wirds zum Schluß immer recht stramm beim aufschlagen, probiers nochmal mir etwas mehr Gewalt  Falls es dann wirklich garnicht geht, würde ich den Konus etwas im Innendurchmesser reduzieren, so dass du ihn vernünftig aufschlagen kannst und er Plan sitzt.


----------



## -Wally- (25. Mai 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Ähhm, wegen der Optik würde ich mir da jetzt weniger Sorgen machen, ist eher in der Funktion suboptimal. Wenn sich der Ring beim Gebrauch irgendwann doch noch setzt liegt das Lager nicht mehr plan im Konus = schlecht. Normalerweise wirds zum Schluß immer recht stramm beim aufschlagen, probiers nochmal mir etwas mehr Gewalt  Falls es dann wirklich garnicht geht, würde ich den Konus etwas im Innendurchmesser reduzieren, so dass du ihn vernünftig aufschlagen kannst und er Plan sitzt.



Ja...is irgendwie doof, dass der Mist so stramm gesessen hat hab ich auch noch nie erlebt. Werd den Ring auf der Innenseite wohl mal mit etwas Schmirgelpapier bearbeiten müssen...wenn ich den jetzt überhaupt wieder runter bekomme....


----------



## Makke (25. Mai 2013)

@-Wally- ... mach den Konus (soweit keine Dichtungen drann sind) mal richtig heiß, dann Fett auf den Gabelschaft und dann runter damit. 
Oder mit etwas feinem /Wasser)Schleifpapier etwas den Konus anschleifen ...
Ansosnten kommt rumm ... dann Kochen wir was und Hämmern das ding bei nem Bier drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. Mai 2013)

Hmmh,

das hatte ich so auch an meinem Cube gesehen als ich die Gabel
mal rausgenommen hab.
Hab auch sofort den Konenaufschläger geholt und mit drei herzhaften
Schlägen sass der Reduzierkonus am Anschlag.

Allerdings hab ich mich danach gefragt ob das wirklich so gut war.
Dadurch bekomme ich jetzt heftige Kerbspannungen genau da am
Schaft wo er am höchsten belastet wird ...


----------



## -Wally- (26. Mai 2013)

Jo ist irgendwie schon eine doofe Technik...ich werd das ganze wirklich nochmal runter frickeln, wenns nicht schon zu fest sitzt und den Gabelschaft nochmal richtig sauber machen und gibts den nächsten Versuch vielleicht in Verbindung mit etwas Wärme wie von Makke vorgeschlagen, also was den Reduzierkonus angeht. 
Was den eigentlichen Lagerkonus vom Steuersatz angeht, ist mir eben eingefallen, dass es doch garnicht schaden kann, wenn man den Konus ganz fein schlitzt...
Mir ist nämlich eben eingefallen, dass alle meine anderen Steuersätze sogar ab Werk geschlitzt sind (FSA und 2xCane Creek) und das arbeiten damit ist echt total unkompliziert, vorallem wenn man öfter mal die Gabel wechselt.


----------



## Rick7 (26. Mai 2013)

wirst schon hinkriegen Der muss nochmal runtergehn  Tipp von Makke is gut! Ich benutze auch keinen Konusaufschläger, sondern n alten Staubdichtungsring von der Federgabel. Wenns stramm wird muss dann auch (mit Gefühl) ein großer Schraubenzieher herhalten. Immer wechselnd oben/ unten, oder im Urzeigersinn ansetzten. Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2013)

ich nehm dafür immer ein im durchmesser passendes (kupfer)rohr her. Die dann einfach mit schmackes runter ziehen oder wirklich vorsichtig hämmern.


----------



## fabi.e (26. Mai 2013)

Moin! Ich habe die ganzen Scheiben und Ringe in der oben beschriebenen Reihenfolge. Allerdings habe ich immer noch Spiel. Guckt euch mal das Foto an, der Ring auf der Gabel kommt mir so nicht ganz richtig vor, oder? Was stimmt hier nicht? http://db.tt/KJo5kkX8


----------



## warp4 (26. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin! Ich habe die ganzen Scheiben und Ringe in der oben beschriebenen Reihenfolge. Allerdings habe ich immer noch Spiel. Guckt euch mal das Foto an, der Ring auf der Gabel kommt mir so nicht ganz richtig vor, oder? Was stimmt hier nicht? http://db.tt/KJo5kkX8



Ein scharfes Foto wäre hilfreicher !
Sieht aber stark danach aus, als ob Du den Konus verkehrt herum aufgeschlagen hast !
Eventuell sitzt auch noch ein alter Konus drauf ??

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mxpanda (26. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin! Ich habe die ganzen Scheiben und Ringe in der oben beschriebenen Reihenfolge. Allerdings habe ich immer noch Spiel. Guckt euch mal das Foto an, der Ring auf der Gabel kommt mir so nicht ganz richtig vor, oder? Was stimmt hier nicht? http://db.tt/KJo5kkX8



Der Konus muss weiter rauf. (Und evtl. anders herum...)
Da gibts Werkzeug für, ich mach das immer mit nem Holz, Hammer und Gefühl. 

EDIT: Jetzt erst gesehen: Der alte Konus muss natürlich erst mal runter! Das ist nicht ganz easy. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob Fox dafür eine kleine Auskerbung hat. Dann da runter und mit Gefühl runter "schlagen".


----------



## scottfreakx (26. Mai 2013)

da ist definitiv noch ein alter konus drauf
edit: und der neue is falsch rum


----------



## messias (26. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin! Ich habe die ganzen Scheiben und Ringe in der oben beschriebenen Reihenfolge. Allerdings habe ich immer noch Spiel. Guckt euch mal das Foto an, der Ring auf der Gabel kommt mir so nicht ganz richtig vor, oder? Was stimmt hier nicht? http://db.tt/KJo5kkX8



Sieht für mich auch so aus, als wäre da bereits ein Konus auf der Gabel drauf und du hast jetzt noch einen zweiten drauf geschlagen und den verkehrt herum. Auf keinen Fall weiter draufschlagen!
Der obere Konus muss runter und dann mach noch mal ein scharfes Foto.


----------



## Sun_dancer (26. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Moin! Ich habe die ganzen Scheiben und Ringe in der oben beschriebenen Reihenfolge. Allerdings habe ich immer noch Spiel. Guckt euch mal das Foto an, der Ring auf der Gabel kommt mir so nicht ganz richtig vor, oder? Was stimmt hier nicht? http://db.tt/KJo5kkX8



Bist du sicher, dass du das Rad selbst aufbauen willst?
Wenns schon am Konus des Steuersatzes so ausschaut wie auf dem Foto, dann will ich den Rest nicht sehen.

Ob da ein zweiter noch daruntersitzt kann man aufgrund der überragenden Qualität des Fotos nicht richtig erkennen.
Aber der obere ist definitiv FALSCH HERUM aufgeschlagen.
Es leuchtet doch ein, dass eine Lagerschale so keine Funktion hat...


----------



## Pintie (26. Mai 2013)




----------



## Kharne (26. Mai 2013)

Aua, mehr ist da nicht zu zu sagen...


----------



## f4lkon (26. Mai 2013)

Jetzt mal unabhängig vom Katzen Bild (oder ist das ein Mensch ) irgendwann ist immer das erste mal. Er kriegt das schon hin. Bei der Gabel hat er jetzt die nötigen Hinweise. Nur noch Tretlager+Kurbel und der Rest ist mehr oder weniger selbsterklärend.


----------



## sebbo87 (26. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Jetzt mal unabhängig vom Katzen Bild (oder ist das ein Mensch ) irgendwann ist immer das erste mal. Er kriegt das schon hin. Bei der Gabel hat er jetzt die nötigen Hinweise. Nur noch Tretlager+Kurbel und der Rest ist mehr oder weniger selbsterklärend.



Denke ich auch!  Und bisschen Verlust ist beim ersten Mal immer dabei. Wenn ich da z.B. an die Entlüftung meiner Formula RX denke


----------



## fabi.e (26. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du das Rad selbst aufbauen willst?
> Wenns schon am Konus des Steuersatzes so ausschaut wie auf dem Foto, dann will ich den Rest nicht sehen.
> 
> Ob da ein zweiter noch daruntersitzt kann man aufgrund der überragenden Qualität des Fotos nicht richtig erkennen.
> ...



Also bis auf die Gabel ist das Radl fertig... deswegen nervt mich das ganze auch so! Den Rest kann man sich schon ansehen! 
Tretlager etc. ist alles dran... ich kann sogar ne Bremse entlüften, lol.

Muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich so einen Konusring noch nie gewechselt habe. 
Ich habe an der Gabel keinen alten Konusring mehr erkennen können... werde noch ein besseres Foto nachreichen.  Der Konusring der dort zur Hälfte drauf sitzt, ist auch nicht aufgeschlagen sondern lediglich drauf gesteckt. Weiter bekomm ich den mit der Hand nicht drauf. 

Danke schonmal für die ganzen Tipps und Mutausprachen hier! Ich denke jetzt weiß ich was ich falsch gemacht habe und wie ich vorgehen muss...
Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, gehts wieder ran!


----------



## DerLichtsammler (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen ...

Ich fahre seit 1,5 Jahren ein Cube AMS 130 und wollte nun ein mehr abfahrtsorientiertes Rad dazustellen...
Das ICB 02 entspricht genau meinen Wünschen (was die Ausstattung angeht)

Ich habe nun versucht herauszufinden wo man eine Probefahrt machen kann.
Die Räder werden offenbar nur über Fahrrad XXL vertrieben und sind noch nicht lieferbar - stimmt das?
Oder sind bereits alle verfügbaren "blind" verkauft worden?

Auf der Internetseite von Fahrrad XXL kann man kein ICB bestellen...??

verregnete Grüße aus dem Weserbergland 
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Auf der Internetseite von Fahrrad XXL kann man kein ICB bestellen...??...



Kannst nur hier eine Anfrage stellen, hast du aber sicher schon gesehen.


----------



## pauing (26. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Jo ist irgendwie schon eine doofe Technik...ich werd das ganze wirklich nochmal runter frickeln, wenns nicht schon zu fest sitzt und den Gabelschaft nochmal richtig sauber machen und gibts den nächsten Versuch vielleicht in Verbindung mit etwas Wärme wie von Makke vorgeschlagen, also was den Reduzierkonus angeht.
> Was den eigentlichen Lagerkonus vom Steuersatz angeht, ist mir eben eingefallen, dass es doch garnicht schaden kann, wenn man den Konus ganz fein schlitzt...
> Mir ist nämlich eben eingefallen, dass alle meine anderen Steuersätze sogar ab Werk geschlitzt sind (FSA und 2xCane Creek) und das arbeiten damit ist echt total unkompliziert, vorallem wenn man öfter mal die Gabel wechselt.



 @Wally, ich hatte letztens das gleiche Problem. Es ging dann aber ganz leicht mit einem alten Küchenmesser, was ich mit sanften Schlägen unter den Konus getrieben hab. Den Tipp hatte ich aus dem Forum und es ging erstaunlich gut. Ich wollte auch schon schnitzen, aber nach zwei leichten Küchenmesserschlägen ist er abgesprungen


----------



## DerLichtsammler (26. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kannst nur hier eine Anfrage stellen, hast du aber sicher schon gesehen.




Danke - dann habe ich das ja richtig gesehen.
Dann geht meine Anfrage gleich mal raus 

Da bin ich mal gespannt ...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe an der Gabel keinen alten Konusring mehr erkennen können... werde noch ein besseres Foto nachreichen...



Da ist ganz sicher was drauf, keine Gabel hat einen eingebauten Konus am Schaft. Der geht nach der Verdickung ein paar Millimeter über der Brücke stumpf und gerade in diese über, da ist ein 90° Winkel dazwischen.
Auf der Rückseite der Gabelbrücke solltest du eine Aussparung unter dem Ring haben, setz da mal einen stumpfen großen Schraubendreher o.ä. an und schlage von unten nach oben per Hammer das Ding hoch. Dann hast du einen Ansatz.


----------



## Green_Blub (26. Mai 2013)

Wird das ICB nun im Juli in den F-XXL Läden zu kaufen sein oder müssen die Leute die nicht vorbestellt haben noch länger warten? Vorbestellen im Online-Shop ist im Moment ja auch nicht möglich.


----------



## Kharne (26. Mai 2013)

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass alle Bikes die in die Shops gehen vorbestellt und teilweise 
auch schon angezahlt sind und die wenigen dies noch Online gibt innerhalb von Minuten weg 
sind sobald sie wieder gelistet sind.

Produziert wird für dieses Modelljahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Green_Blub (26. Mai 2013)

Das heißt mit dem ICB wirds dieses jahr nix mehr. Schade, dann muss ich doch ein anderes Bike kaufen.


----------



## f4lkon (26. Mai 2013)

Der Hans/Carver klärt das noch ab und postet es hier. Es kann gut sein, dass es noch einige Bikes gibt, weil Leute abgesprungen sind etc. Warte lieber noch bis nächste Woche. Ich denke dann sollte die Info kommen. Ist ja auch nicht in Carvers Interesse, dass sich die Leute wo anders umsehen, obwohl es noch ICB's gibt.


----------



## Green_Blub (26. Mai 2013)

Naja, dann werde ich noch mal abwarten und hoffen das noch ein Bike übrig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (27. Mai 2013)

pauing schrieb:


> @Wally, ich hatte letztens das gleiche Problem. Es ging dann aber ganz leicht mit einem alten Küchenmesser, was ich mit sanften Schlägen unter den Konus getrieben hab. Den Tipp hatte ich aus dem Forum und es ging erstaunlich gut. Ich wollte auch schon schnitzen, aber nach zwei leichten Küchenmesserschlägen ist er abgesprungen



Danke fürn Tip, aber derzeit gehts ja noch nicht ums runter bekommen, sondern ums drauf bekommen von Reduzierkonus und Lagerkonus und zwar ohne Luftspalt, denn so stehts derzeit noch im Keller.
Morgen komm ich wieder zum basteln, mal sehen ob ichs ICB dann finalisieren kann...erste Sitz und Rollproben konnten mich aber schon begeistern.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich für eine Kettenführung am ICB2. Irgendwie schheint die Frage utergegangen zu sein...oder ich habs überlesen

G.


----------



## s4shhh (27. Mai 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Danke fürn Tip, aber derzeit gehts ja noch nicht ums runter bekommen, sondern ums drauf bekommen von Reduzierkonus und Lagerkonus und zwar ohne Luftspalt, denn so stehts derzeit noch im Keller.
> Morgen komm ich wieder zum basteln, mal sehen ob ichs ICB dann finalisieren kann...erste Sitz und Rollproben konnten mich aber schon begeistern.


Staubsauger- oder ein ähnliches Rohr nehmen und damit den Konus "aufschlagen"


----------



## Rick7 (27. Mai 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> da ist definitiv noch ein alter konus drauf
> edit: und der neue is falsch rum



so ist es  Am besten vor jedem Arbeitsschritt mal n tutorial auf youtube anschaun. Da findet man fast zu allem was. Hast kein Kumpl um die Ecke der das schon mal gemacht hat? Das hilft am Anfang ungemein.



-Wally- schrieb:


> Danke fürn Tip, aber derzeit gehts ja noch nicht ums runter bekommen, sondern ums drauf bekommen von Reduzierkonus und Lagerkonus und zwar ohne Luftspalt, denn so stehts derzeit noch im Keller.
> Morgen komm ich wieder zum basteln, mal sehen ob ichs ICB dann finalisieren kann...erste Sitz und Rollproben konnten mich aber schon begeistern.



 naja doch eigentlich schon, der noch ganz unten drauf ist muss halt erstmal runter. Kannst du auch gleich als Beispiel für den neuen nehmen, so muss der nämlich sitzen!
Nur Mut is nur n Fahrrad und kein Flugzeug.  
Ach ja wenn du das mit dem Messer machst um ihn abzubekommen, sei aber vorsichtig, dass du dir am Schaft (ALU!) keine Sollbruchstelle bastelst  ---> Ungut und gefährlich.
Wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Gruß


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich für eine Kettenführung am ICB2. Irgendwie schheint die Frage utergegangen zu sein...oder ich habs überlesen
> 
> G.



die die gewünscht wurde


----------



## -Wally- (27. Mai 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Staubsauger- oder ein ähnliches Rohr nehmen und damit den Konus "aufschlagen"



Hab ich sogar gemacht...war im Baumarkt weil ich mir Teile gekauft hab um mir eine Presse fürn Steuersatz zu bauen hab mir dabei noch ein passendes Abflussrohr mitgenommen welches wunderbar auf beide Konen drauf passt, das hat das aufschlagen aber nicht so ganz überstanden, daher werde ich es nochmal thermisch versuchen, zumindest mit dem dicken Reduzierkonus den ich einsetze. Den Lagerkonus vom Steuersatz werde ich heute Abend vermutlich mal mit dem Drehmel schlitzen, dann gehts einfacher...hatte sonst auch nur geschlitze Konen und im Steuersatz laufen eh Industrielager.

Achso, weil wir die Diskussion schon mehrfach hatten, trotz meiner Größe von 195cm mit dafür aber recht kurzen Beinen (89cm) fühle ich mich auf dem L Rahmen bislang pudelwohl, aber gut...ne Tour bin ich ja leider noch nicht gefahren...vielleicht heute Abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (27. Mai 2013)

Nochmal eine Frage zum Konusring der Gabel. Ich habe mir den jetzt nochmal genau angeschaut... rein optisch betrachtet, ist bei dem aufliegenden und dem neuen vom ICB Rahmen kein unterschied zu erkennen. Gibt es für jeden Rahmen bzw. Steuersatz einen eigenen Konusring? Die Frage ist zwar Laienhaft, aber mich interessiert es


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die die gewünscht wurde



Na dann ist ja da wenigstens alles gut. Aber glauben werd ichs erst wenn ich ein fertig ausgeliefertes Rad sehe

G.


----------



## s4shhh (27. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum Konusring der Gabel. Ich  habe mir den jetzt nochmal genau angeschaut... rein optisch betrachtet,  ist bei dem aufliegenden und dem neuen vom ICB Rahmen kein unterschied  zu erkennen. Gibt es für jeden Rahmen bzw. Steuersatz einen eigenen  Konusring? Die Frage ist zwar Laienhaft, aber mich interessiert es



Es gibt da schon Unterschiede wie ich auch leider schon feststellen musste 
Aber wenn der Winkel und die Auflagefläche passen dann kannste den alten auch dranlassen.


----------



## fabi.e (27. Mai 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Es gibt da schon Unterschiede wie ich auch leider schon feststellen musste
> Aber wenn der Winkel und die Auflagefläche passen dann kannste den alten auch dranlassen.



 Dann glaube ich, dass es bei den beiden doch noch einen klitzekleinen Unterschied gibt... mit dem der jetzt drauf ist, habe ich nämlich ein minimales Spiel... nerv


----------



## Sun_dancer (27. Mai 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Es gibt da schon Unterschiede wie ich auch leider schon feststellen musste
> Aber wenn der Winkel und die Auflagefläche passen dann kannste den alten auch dranlassen.



Da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.
Die Unterscheide können so klein sein, dass man es nicht sieht.
Zum Lager passen muss es deswegen trotzdem nicht.

Gruß Yves


----------



## Makke (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn es schleift ist es sicher, das er nicht passt. 
Wichtiger ist aber das er dicht ist und nicht endlos Dreck durch die feinen Spaltmaße zieht, dann ist der Ärger in der Lenkeinheit vorprogrammiert.


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2013)

Leute, was ist denn mit Fotos ?


----------



## Chris0711 (27. Mai 2013)

@_Carver_Bikes
Hallo Hans, kannst du mir sagen welches Zubehör beim ICB2 dabei ist?
Ist eine Dämpferpumpe, Entlüftungsset Reverb, Ventile und Dichtmittel für Tubeless,... dabei? Sind ja bei nicht OEM Teilen im Lieferumfang enthalten.
Dann kann ich mir das noch besorgen bevor das Rad kommt.

Danke und Gruß

P.S.: Bin schon ganz heiss auf mein ICB 2!

_


----------



## Paramedicus (27. Mai 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes
> Hallo Hans, kannst du mir sagen welches Zubehör beim ICB2 dabei ist?
> Ist eine Dämpferpumpe, Entlüftungsset Reverb, Ventile und Dichtmittel für Tubeless,... dabei? Sind ja bei nicht OEM Teilen im Lieferumfang enthalten.
> Dann kann ich mir das noch besorgen bevor das Rad kommt.
> ...



Und ne Ersatzkette, Kassette und ein Satz Reifen zum wechseln kommt auch mit?


----------



## f4lkon (27. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Und ne Ersatzkette, Kassette und ein Satz Reifen zum wechseln kommt auch mit?



Na, na nicht so fies * @**Chris0711:* du kannst stark davon ausgehen, dass nichts davon dabei ist. Wenn du Glück (einige würden Pech sagen) hast ist da_s _Entlüftungskit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2013)

Beim Wicked war das komplette Reverbkit mit 2 Spritzen und Öl dabei....aber Pumpe auch keine.

G.


----------



## Paramedicus (27. Mai 2013)

Im Ernst, ich denk auch das Carver da null Komma nix mit gibt.
Und wer gibt schon ne Pumpe mit? Gibts das noch?


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

Also reverb kit ist soweit ich weiß dabei. 

Pumpe - keine Ahnung eher nicht. Aber ja gibt noch Firmen die sowas dazu legen.


----------



## Symion (27. Mai 2013)

Bei Giant liegt eine Pumpe bei


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Und wer gibt schon ne Pumpe mit? Gibts das noch?



Naja, wennste von RS eine Gabel oder einen Dämpfer kaufst, dann ist immer eine Pumpe dabei. Bei meinem Rawrahmen mit extra Dämpferoption war auch eine dabei.

G.


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

nochmal nachgeschaut....

Also reverb hat sicher Kit dabei.  (Gibt die Reverb wohl gar nicht ohne kit - nicht mal als oem)
RS pumpe würde ich mal auf 50% WS setzten 

KEFÜ wird übrigens genau die die beschlossen wurde mit Taco und Alu


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Mai 2013)

Bei meinem RnC war keine Pumpe dabei 
Mir Wurst, hab ne brauchbare.


----------



## vx2200 (27. Mai 2013)

Bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## warp4 (27. Mai 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht...



Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (27. Mai 2013)

Moin!
Die Reverb Stützen kommen mit Entlüftungskit, und bei den Charger Laufrädern sind Tubelesskits dabei. Eine Dämpferpumpe ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

hatte bissher immer Ti oder Fe Federn... falls keine dabei ist brauch ich also auch eine Pumpe.
Welche ist da zu empfehlen?

Meine Boot pumpe schafft keine 20bar. Oder nur sehr kurz.
..oder stell ich mir doch eine N2 Flasche in den Keller... hmm

Edith: ah das mit Tublesskit ist ja super - damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Mai 2013)

Ich hab die hier, bin ich ganz zufrieden mit.


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

letztlich sind die Unterschiede wahrscheinlich gering oder?

Guter Anschluss wäre mir wichtig. Wenn man da jedes mal beim abziehen wieder Verlust hat ist das nicht reproduzierbar. 

glaube ich versuchs mal mit der hier


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte kürzlich meinen Dämpfer zwangsweise mit einer Minipumpe aufgepumpt. Bin aber auch nciht sehr schwer. Die letzten Hübe waren mit vollem Körpereinsatz. Aber wer mehr wiegt schafft dann eventuell auch mehr Hübe.


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

hab 100kg...
Frage ob ich da meine Carbon oder Alu pumpe nehme... Alusplitter sieht man wenigstens auf dem Röntgenbild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2013)

Ich nutze die toppeak. Ist zwar teuer aber passt eigentlich überall.


----------



## Fury (27. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> letztlich sind die Unterschiede wahrscheinlich gering oder?
> 
> Guter Anschluss wäre mir wichtig. Wenn man da jedes mal beim abziehen wieder Verlust hat ist das nicht reproduzierbar.
> 
> glaube ich versuchs mal mit der hier



oder du nimmst den reset airport...


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> letztlich sind die Unterschiede wahrscheinlich gering oder?
> 
> Guter Anschluss wäre mir wichtig. Wenn man da jedes mal beim abziehen wieder Verlust hat ist das nicht reproduzierbar.
> 
> glaube ich versuchs mal mit der hier


hab die gleiche. die tuts ganz passabel. 

Schön, die post wollte mein rahmen wieder zurück zum absender schicken... haben dann festgestellt als es im gleichen packetzentrum war, dass es doch ins ausland soll. EINMAL mit profis arbeiten... 
Ich hoffe das wird noch was vor dem feiertag.


----------



## vscope (27. Mai 2013)

tubelesskit =


----------



## sebbo87 (27. Mai 2013)

Green_Blub schrieb:


> Das heißt mit dem ICB wirds dieses jahr nix mehr. Schade, dann muss ich doch ein anderes Bike kaufen.



Solche pauschalen Aussagen wie unten sind nicht gerade hilfreich und helfen Carver auch nicht grad weiter. Habe ich hier auch gelesen und war 1-2 Wochen später im Laden und habe das letzte ICB02 in M bekommen (war Ende April). Vom 01 und 03 waren noch genügend da und das 02 gabs auch noch in anderen Größen. Also einfach vorbeifahren oder Anrufen, würde stark davon ausgehen, dass Du noch irgendwo eins bekommst! Gerade weil vlt doch noch der ein oder andere wieder abgesprungen ist...
Viel Erfolg 




Kharne schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass alle Bikes die in die Shops gehen vorbestellt und teilweise
> auch schon angezahlt sind und die wenigen dies noch Online gibt innerhalb von Minuten weg
> sind sobald sie wieder gelistet sind.
> 
> Produziert wird für dieses Modelljahr nicht mehr.



Und die letzte Aussage ist meines Wissens nach nicht bestätigt. Soll doch ggf Ende des Jahres schon Vol2 des ICBs geben..!?


----------



## -Wally- (27. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> letztlich sind die Unterschiede wahrscheinlich gering oder?
> 
> Guter Anschluss wäre mir wichtig. Wenn man da jedes mal beim abziehen wieder Verlust hat ist das nicht reproduzierbar.
> 
> glaube ich versuchs mal mit der hier



Hi Merlin7,

das Modell entspricht ja eher so dem Standardmodell welches es von vielen Herstellern gibt. Finde ich nicht so dolle, hab auch schon zwei davon etwas undicht erlebt. Und allein durch das Volumen im Schlauch zwischen Anschluss und Pumpe isses schon Mist mit so einem Teil reproduzierbar einen kleinen Piggyback zu befüllen, wenn man das denn will...für eine Luftgabel okay, aber ansonsten würde ich eher was mit eingebautem Ventilkopf nehmen. Bei mir tuts schon seit Jahren die Pocket Shock DX von Top-Peak...klein handlich robust und gut durchdacht wie ich finde.


----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

naja der schlauch verfälscht höchstens den Absolutwert. (und auch nicht viel)
Wenn ich immer mit der Gleichen pumpe aufpumpe interessiert mich aber nur der relativ Wert.
Und die Manometer haben sicher +-5%....
die schaut auch schön klein aus


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei meinem RnC war keine Pumpe dabei
> Mir Wurst, hab ne brauchbare.



Hmmh...dann sollte ich das nommal überprüfen. Hab schon 4 von den Monarchen gehabt...net das ich da durcheinandergekommen bin

Die RS Pumpen sind eh schrott. Hab vorgestern jemanden eine mitgegeben, zumindest für den Notfall. Die ging 1,5Bar anders wie meine Werksattpumpe.

Kauft euch gleich was anständiges dann habter jahrelang spaß dran, so in die Richtung SKS Werkstattpumpe in der schönen Holzbox.

G.


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab die hier, bin ich ganz zufrieden mit.


 
Die hatte ich auch und fand sie ziehmlich schlecht. Problem hat sich bei befüllen von Piggys von Fox bemerkbar gemacht. Bei den Mini-volumen hat die beim abziehen immer zu viel Luft verloren, so dass man den damit nicht richtig einstellen konnte. Für normales Dämpfervolumen oder Gabeln reichts aber. Bei Negativkammer von Gabel (z.B. sid) ist sie schon wieder zu schlecht.
Ich hatte daraufhin eine RockShox Pumpe und die verliert viel weniger Luft beim abziehen und damit lassen sich auch kleine Volumen fein abstimmen.


----------



## -Wally- (27. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> naja der schlauch verfälscht höchstens den Absolutwert. (und auch nicht viel)
> Wenn ich immer mit der Gleichen pumpe aufpumpe interessiert mich aber nur der relativ Wert.
> Und die Manometer haben sicher +-5%....
> die schaut auch schön klein aus




Hab ich früher auch gedacht...gut, wenn ich einen großvolumigen Dämpfer habe dann isses so ziemlich egal, da gebe ich Dir recht, wenn Du aber mit den Drücken im Piggyback experimentieren willst, dann kommt ohne weiteres Ventil vorne an der Pumpe echt Frust auf, weil du den genauen Wert einfach nicht einstellen kannst:
Du pumpst auf und der Druck im Schlauch sorgt teilweise dafür, dass das Ventil im Piggyback nicht vollständig schließt, in dem Moment wo du die Pumpe also abschraubst, verliert das Piggyback auch wieder etwas Druck, was bei den kleinen Volumina schon ne Menge ausmacht. Willst Du den Druck kontrollieren, füllt sich beim anschließen erstmal der Schlauch zur Pumpe und von den vielleicht eingefüllten 15 bar sind dann auf einmal nur noch 8 übrig. Mit einem Sperrventil kannst Du nach dem aufpumpen dieses erstmal dicht machen, und dann den Druck aus der Pumpe und dem Schlauch ablassen, danach das Ventil trennen, da zischt dann fast nix weg. 
Beim kontrollieren, Pumpe anschließen, Ventil zu lassen und Pumpe schonmal grob in Richtung des vermuteten Druckes im Piggy aufpumpen, dann Venil öffnen und Druck ablesen. 
Is ne recht präzise Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Mai 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch und fand sie ziehmlich schlecht. Problem hat sich bei befüllen von Piggys von Fox bemerkbar gemacht. Bei den Mini-volumen hat die beim abziehen immer zu viel Luft verloren, so dass man den damit nicht richtig einstellen konnte. Für normales Dämpfervolumen oder Gabeln reichts aber. Bei Negativkammer von Gabel (z.B. sid) ist sie schon wieder zu schlecht.
> Ich hatte daraufhin eine RockShox Pumpe und die verliert viel weniger Luft beim abziehen und damit lassen sich auch kleine Volumen fein abstimmen.



Gegen Luftverlust beim Abziehen ist doch die rote Rändel da 
Man pumpt die Kammer auf, dreht die Rändel raus wodurch sich das Ventil schließt während der eingstellte Druck noch anliegt. erst danach schraubt man die Pumpe ab und der aufgebaute Druck aus dem Schlauch entweicht. Wo entstehen da die Ungenauigkeiten?


----------



## Chris0711 (27. Mai 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Reverb Stützen kommen mit Entlüftungskit, und bei den Charger Laufrädern sind Tubelesskits dabei. Eine Dämpferpumpe ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.
> Gruß Hans



Hi Hans, danke für die flotte Antwort. Top. Dann werde ich meine defekte Pumpe mal ersetzen.


----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gegen Luftverlust beim Abziehen ist doch die rote Rändel da
> Man pumpt die Kammer auf, dreht die Rändel raus wodurch sich das Ventil schließt während der eingstellte Druck noch anliegt. erst danach schraubt man die Pumpe ab und der aufgebaute Druck aus dem Schlauch entweicht. Wo entstehen da die Ungenauigkeiten?


 
Bis man die rote Rändel weit genug draußen hat ist der Druck unten. Das Gewinde ist quasi zu fein. Höhere Steigung und es würde so gehen. Bei der Rock Shox ist der Lufverlust beim Abziehen jedenfalls viel kleiner.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Mai 2013)

Ist der Online-Shop im Moment eigentlich down?
Ich bekomme bei http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/ nur eine Fehlermeldung mit division by zero...


----------



## warp4 (27. Mai 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ist der Online-Shop im Moment eigentlich down?
> Ich bekomme bei http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/ nur eine Fehlermeldung mit division by zero...



Bei mir funktionierts....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Mai 2013)

Bei mir geht`s jetzt auch wieder!
Aber die Rahmen sind leider noch nicht wieder online.


----------



## f4lkon (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch diese. Mir gefiel der Oldscool Look und von der Funktion ist sie auch ok. Von so Mini Pumpen halte ich nichts. Das mit dem Tubeless-Kit finde ich mal richtig gut!
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17251_Federgabelpumpe-Blow-Up-II-.html


----------



## zoomer (27. Mai 2013)

Die hatte ich auch !
War super - bis eines Tages der Ventilanschluss undicht wurde.
Bis man das wahrhaben will steht man mit leerem Dämpfer
und Gabel da 

Ersatzteile gibt's ja nicht.

Darum wollte ich unbedingt Eine mit anderem, weniger filigranen
Ventilanschluss, und hab mir die erstgenannte mit dem roten
Rädchen besorgt. Bisher einwandfrei.



So eine Kleine für unterwegs, von Syntace, hab ich mir auch besorgt.
Ist aber kein Ersatz für eine richtige Pumpe.
(Kein Manometer, Volumen etc.)


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Mai 2013)

So hier is mal mein ICB 02...fast fertig,noch kettenführung,uns e13 hive Kurbel in schwarz..kann aber jetzt schon mal sagen echt hammergeiles gerät


----------



## Sun_dancer (27. Mai 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So hier is mal mein ICB 02...fast fertig,noch kettenführung,uns e13 hive Kurbel in schwarz..kann aber jetzt schon mal sagen echt hammergeiles gerät



Schickes Ding


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Mai 2013)

ALTER, ICH WILL AUCH SONNE 

Schick, hast den Dämpfer schon mal proberollen können?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn der weiß/silberne Antrieb noch weg ist - super!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Mai 2013)

boah, kommt das blau gut


----------



## f4lkon (27. Mai 2013)

@MSGhostrider77: 

Jedes Mal wenn ich die Trinkflaschenbohrungen sehe muss ich an sowas hier denken  Da packt sich doch wohl niemand die Trinkflasche hin?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (27. Mai 2013)

vielleicht kommt ja noch das Passende Teil in CFK... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555014&page=7&highlight=liteville+schutz


----------



## f4lkon (27. Mai 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt ja noch das Passende Teil in CFK...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555014&page=7&highlight=liteville+schutz



Dieser Carbon/Faser/Struktur Look gefällt mir nicht so ganz. Ich denke bei mir wird da das gute alte Heissluftgebläse + 2mm ABS Platte zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## doriuscrow (27. Mai 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So hier is mal mein ICB 02...fast fertig,noch kettenführung,uns e13 hive Kurbel in schwarz..kann aber jetzt schon mal sagen echt hammergeiles gerät


 Schönes Teil!!! 
Wie sieht es denn mit Wippenversatz bei den Serienrahmen aus?


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (27. Mai 2013)

versatz is kaum vorhanden,dämpfer hin rein wie Butter,alle Lager laufen super


----------



## darky (27. Mai 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> versatz is kaum vorhanden,dämpfer hin rein wie Butter,alle Lager laufen super



Kann ich so nur bestätigen! Alles Top!


----------



## GuyGood (28. Mai 2013)

Weiß nicht genau, ob es hier der richtige Platz ist (ansonsten bitte korrigiert mich  )  aber würde gern mal probefahren. So langsam trudeln ja die Rahmensets ein und die RnC sind auch schon aufgeschlagen bei den meisten. 
Gibt es jemand in Leipzig, Sachsen oder "näherer" Umgebung, bei dem man mal Probesitzen könnte? Bevorzugt L/XL? 
Oder sollte ich einfach warten, bis eins im Laden steht, falls das überhaupt irgendwann passiert? 
Außerdem, was ist nun, gibt es noch restliche Bikes und wird der Online-Shop für das ICB erneut freigeschalten in naher Zukunft? Gibt es schon Details zu einer Art 2. Charge? Fragen über Fragen O


----------



## fabi.e (28. Mai 2013)

Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität...


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität...



Man sieht gar nichts. Bild ist scheinbar durch Dropbox nicht öffentlich freigegeben.
Lade doch die Bilder einfach in dein Fotoordner hier im Forum.


----------



## captain_j (28. Mai 2013)

Rahmenkit 02 in XXL (53cm) eingetroffen ... Versatz minimal, Dämpfer passt  
und das blau kommt in echt noch so viel besser als auf jedem Bild.


----------



## -Wally- (28. Mai 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> Rahmenkit 02 in XXL (53cm) eingetroffen ... Versatz minimal, Dämpfer passt
> und das blau kommt in echt noch so viel besser als auf jedem Bild.



Mein Reden! Ich kann mich auch nicht dran satt sehen, in der Sonne siehts einfach mal sowas von geil aus...Nur zu schade, dass das Farbkonzept bei mir noch nicht ganz aufgeht. Zwar mag ich meine braunen Laufräder und die weiße Gabel...könnt mir in dem Rahmen aber was anderes besser vorstellen.

Was übrigens meine Probleme mit dem Steuersatz angeht, da hab ich gestern kurzen Prozess gemacht: Den Lager Konus vom Steuersatz hab ich geschlitzt (mit Dremel und Korundscheibe) und den 1,5" Reduzierkonus hab ich mal kurz auf den Campingkocher gelegt, danach isser komplett drauf gefallen, ob man den je wieder runter bekommt? 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute Abend mal Fotos zu machen, dann sollte auch die Kefü endlich dran sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain_j (28. Mai 2013)

meines wird von Anfang an in 27.5 aufgebaut, es kommt ne schwarze Pike rein. Hoffe nur die ist in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen lieferbar.

der 53cm Rahmen wirkt (unaufgebaut) nicht viel größer als der XL, musste sogar nachmessen um sicherzugehen das es der XXL ist. 

Oh man, wie ich mich freu


----------



## fabi.e (28. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Man sieht gar nichts. Bild ist scheinbar durch Dropbox nicht öffentlich freigegeben.
> Lade doch die Bilder einfach in dein Fotoordner hier im Forum.



Sorry, hier nochmal und wieder in schlechter Bildqualität... warte nun nur noch auf meinen E-Type umwerfer... dann nur einen 1 mm mehr Platz zwischen die Kefü und Kurbelschrauben, damit es nicht mehr schleift und dann kanns los gehen!  Hat jemand noch nen Tipp für die Schrauben von der Kefü? Abschleifen? Kleinerer Schraubenkopf?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Mai 2013)

captain_j schrieb:


> meines wird von Anfang an in 27.5 aufgebaut, es kommt ne schwarze Pike rein.


Genau so plane ich auch  Bin mal gespannt ob alles klappt...


----------



## wallacexiv (28. Mai 2013)

Die Bikes sehen echt fett aus. Egal in welcher Rahmenfarbe.



Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Genau auf diese Info warte ich auch noch, derzeit weiß ich auch nicht ob/welche/wie viele Räder bzw. Rahmen noch verfügbar sind. Ich hoffe, daß die Info in Kürze verfügbar ist. Dann könnten wir die Räder und Rahmen auch wieder online stellen.
> Gruß Hans



Gibts schon was neues?


----------



## messias (28. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Sorry, hier nochmal und wieder in schlechter Bildqualität... warte nun nur noch auf meinen E-Type umwerfer... dann nur einen 1 mm mehr Platz zwischen die Kefü und Kurbelschrauben, damit es nicht mehr schleift und dann kanns los gehen!  Hat jemand noch nen Tipp für die Schrauben von der Kefü? Abschleifen? Kleinerer Schraubenkopf?



"Interessante" Zugverlegung. Ist die schon final?


----------



## fabi.e (28. Mai 2013)

messias schrieb:


> "Interessante" Zugverlegung. Ist die schon final?



Neine !! 
Wollte gestern Abend nur noch mal so schnell es geht eine Runde um den Block fahren... gibts irgendwo ne Beschreibung, wo welche Zuverlegungsbefestigungen hinkommen? 

Hab das gestern irgendwie erstmal dran geklatscht.


----------



## Sun_dancer (28. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Neine !!
> Wollte gestern Abend nur noch mal so schnell es geht eine Runde um den Block fahren... gibts irgendwo ne Beschreibung, wo welche Zuverlegungsbefestigungen hinkommen?
> 
> Hab das gestern irgendwie erstmal dran geklatscht.



Ich hab mehrere Varianten probiert. Letztendlich hab ich es so gemacht und es passt eigentlich sehr gut...


----------



## nino85 (28. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ALTER, ICH WILL AUCH SONNE
> 
> Schick, hast den Dämpfer schon mal proberollen können?



    @MSGhostrider77: Da schließe ich mich mal an: Ist der Dämpfer bei dir auch so madig?
  @Sun_dancer: welchen tune fährst du bei deinem Monarch plus?
Edith sagt MM laut deinem Fotoalbum daher mal die selbe Frage an dich wie an Ghostrider?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Sorry, hier nochmal und wieder in schlechter Bildqualität... warte nun nur noch auf meinen E-Type umwerfer... dann nur einen 1 mm mehr Platz zwischen die Kefü und Kurbelschrauben, damit es nicht mehr schleift und dann kanns los gehen!  Hat jemand noch nen Tipp für die Schrauben von der Kefü? Abschleifen? Kleinerer Schraubenkopf?



Bei meiner Blackspire Twinty konnte ich die mitgelieferten Linsenkopfschrauben mit dem zweiten Kettenblatt nicht verwenden. Haben eh wenig Sinn gemacht, weil die Langlöcher zur Befestigung gesenkt sind... 
Allerdings ist die Platte nicht dick genug um eine DIN-Senkkopfschraube aufzunehmen, weshalb ich die Schraubenköpfe nochmal ein ganzes Stück runter gefeilt habe. Ich habe zwischen Kettenblattschrauben und Führung keinen Millimeter mehr.

Achja, ich musste an der Befestigungsplatte meiner Führung noch was wegfeilen, weil sie sonst mit den Umwerferschrauben kollidiert wäre. Weiß nicht wie das bei anderen Führungen passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (28. Mai 2013)

Geil die ersten Aufbaufotos zu sehen 
 @Sun_dancer: was sind das für jagwires? sieht guuut aus zum raw rahmen


----------



## Sun_dancer (28. Mai 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Geil die ersten Aufbaufotos zu sehen
> @Sun_dancer: was sind das für jagwires? sieht guuut aus zum raw rahmen



Schaltzüge sind die Jagwire ehemals Ripcord, jetzt Mountain Pro (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34435_Schaltzugset-Mountain-Pro-.html)

Bremsleitugnen sind die Jagwire ehemals HyFlow, jetzt auch Mountain Pro (http://www.bike-components.de/produ...untain-Pro-Hydraulic-Hose-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=)

mit passendem Anschlusskit (http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Adapter-fuer-Bremsleitung-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=)

Alles in "sterling silver" 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Rick7 (28. Mai 2013)

Geil danke, extrem stylisch! Schön dass es Schalt und Bremsleitungen in der
selben Ausführung gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Sun_dancer (28. Mai 2013)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Geil danke, extrem stylisch! Schön dass es Schalt und Bremsleitungen in der
> selben Ausführung gibt.
> 
> Gruß



Jupp... finde ich auch 
Ich werde mir sogar noch einen Schaltzug in "Sterling Silver" für den Remotehebel der Sattelstütze holen


----------



## Rick7 (28. Mai 2013)

übertreibs nicht


----------



## bodensee_sport (28. Mai 2013)

@Carver_Bikes

Hallo Hans 

wie siehts mit der Garantie aus wenn ich das Sitzrohr absäge, ist eindeutig zu lang. 
20mm müssten eigentlich gehen, dann kommt leider schon die erste Schweissnaht.

Gruß Thomas

Das ist meine normale Fahrposition mit dem Reverbauszug:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2013)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> wie siehts mit der Garantie aus wenn ich das Sitzrohr absäge, ist eindeutig zu lang.
> 20mm müssten eigentlich gehen, dann kommt leider schon die erste Schweissnaht.



Das kann ich Dir auch sagen, dass
a) die Garantie weg ist, und
b) das nicht geht weil Du den Rohrüberstand für die Klemmung benötigst.

Sonst würdest Du dir die Schweissnaht mit der Sattelklemme zerreissen.


Grüsse nach Meckenbeuren


----------



## bodensee_sport (28. Mai 2013)

Es sind schon 40mm von der Oberkannte bis zur Schweissnaht. 
Und es ist nicht das erste Rad bei dem ich das machen würde.

Grüße vom Gardasee, wie man am Hintegrund sieht.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Mai 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Die Bikes sehen echt fett aus. Egal in welcher Rahmenfarbe.
> 
> 
> 
> Gibts schon was neues?



Nein, leider noch nicht. Sobald ich die Info habe, gebe ich sie sie asap weiter.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Mai 2013)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> Es sind schon 40mm von der Oberkannte bis zur Schweissnaht.
> Und es ist nicht das erste Rad bei dem ich das machen würde.
> 
> Grüße vom Gardasee, wie man am Hintegrund sieht.



Na wenn du unbedingt sägen möchtest...
Ich kläre das mit den Ingenieuren ab. Feedback folgt...
Gruß Hans


----------



## Sun_dancer (28. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_MSGhostrider77_: Da schließe ich mich mal an: Ist der Dämpfer bei dir auch so madig?
> @_Sun_dancer_: welchen tune fährst du bei deinem Monarch plus?
> Edith sagt MM laut deinem Fotoalbum daher mal die selbe Frage an dich wie an Ghostrider?



Nein, finde ich bis jetzt nicht (dass der Dämpfer madig ist).
Ist aber auch nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Lawwill-Hinterbau meines 4-Bangers (eigentlich 6-Bangers ) und Stahlfederdämpfer. Aber das ist glaube ich keines der aktuell am Markt erhältlichen Bikes (maximal ein Yeti SB66, welches zweimal bei mir im Bekanntenkreis bewegt wird).

Allerdings habe ich den Monarch+ im ICB aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage auch noch nicht "zweckmäßig" eingesetzt, ausser einer Hofrunde nach dem Zusammenbau und einer kleinen "gemäßigten" 30km-Tour ohne schroffes Gelände 

Nichts desto trotz liebäugele ich noch mit einem 222/70er Stahlfederdämpfer.
Aber nicht, weil mir der Monarch+ nicht gefällt, sondern um das Potential des Bikes mal ein wenig "auszuloten" 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Makke (29. Mai 2013)

so ein Dämpfer benötigt schon mal 5-6 Stunden ordentliches Gelände um seine volle Funktion zu entfalten ...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (29. Mai 2013)

bodensee_sport schrieb:


> Es sind schon 40mm von der Oberkannte bis zur Schweissnaht.
> Und es ist nicht das erste Rad bei dem ich das machen würde.
> 
> Grüße vom Gardasee, wie man am Hintegrund sieht.



Moin!
Folgendes zum Thema Garantie, falls du das Sitzrohr kürzt:
[FONT="]Falls der Rahmen an genau dieser Stelle bricht, hast du keinen Garantieanspruch. Für den "restlichen" Rahmen bliebe der Garantieanspruch erhalten.
[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT="]Auf jeden Fall müsste der Abstand Klemmschelle zu Kante Schweißnaht noch mindestens(!!!) 5mm betragen.

[/FONT]Gruß Hans


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2013)




----------



## fabi.e (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wo wir beim Thema sind, habe ich noch mal eine generelle Frage zur Garantie...
Gibt es eine Regelung? Replacement? Wie lange ist die Garantie auf den Rahmen? 
Kann ich im Garantiefall direkt in meinen XXL-Laden gehen und dort reklamieren?

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo wir beim Thema sind, habe ich noch mal eine generelle Frage zur Garantie...
> Gibt es eine Regelung? Replacement? Wie lange ist die Garantie auf den Rahmen?
> ...



Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (29. Mai 2013)

Wie schaut es denn mit dem Thema Lager aus? Diese zählen ja nicht zum Rahmen und sind Verschleißteile. Habe ich eigentlich seitens Fahrrad XXL eine 6 monatige Gewährleistung auf sowas, weil z. B. Lager schon wenigstens 6 Monate halten sollten? Ich hoffe hier sind keine Juristen unterwegs. Sonst kann ich mir sicher wieder was wegen Garantie / Gewährleistung anhören


----------



## Haardtfahrer (29. Mai 2013)

Sachmängelhaftung


----------



## visionthing (29. Mai 2013)

Das ist doch mal ne kulante Aussage.


----------



## fabi.e (29. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Guckst du hier



Goil, danke! Das sind ja klare Worte.
Wobei für mich immer noch nicht ganz einsichtig ist, wie bei einem Rahmenbruch ein Material- oder Fertigungsfehler nachgewiesen werden soll. 

Um den Post nicht nur auf das Danke zu reduzieren:


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Goil, danke! Das sind ja klare Worte.
> Wobei für mich immer noch nicht ganz einsichtig ist, wie bei einem Rahmenbruch ein Material- oder Fertigungsfehler nachgewiesen werden soll.
> 
> Um den Post nicht nur auf das Danke zu reduzieren:



Oh, du kniest vor deinem ICB nieder? 
Gute Reifenwahl übrigens...





EDIT das ist nicht der endgültige Aufbau inkl. Leitungsverlegung...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Mai 2013)

Und das ist sicher nicht der Zustand nach gestern Abend


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und das ist sicher nicht der Zustand nach gestern Abend



Nö, da kann man ja noch den Rahmen durchsehen...


----------



## fub (29. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Goil, danke! Das sind ja klare Worte.
> Wobei für mich immer noch nicht ganz einsichtig ist, wie bei einem Rahmenbruch ein Material- oder Fertigungsfehler nachgewiesen werden soll.
> 
> Um den Post nicht nur auf das Danke zu reduzieren:





Sehr schönes Rad! Wie war denn der Fahreindruch? Und ist das der XL-Rahmen?


----------



## nino85 (29. Mai 2013)

fub schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad! Wie war denn der Fahreindruch? Und ist das der XL-Rahmen?



Ersteres kann ich zwar nicht beantworten, letzteres aber schon: ja, das ist ein XL-Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (29. Mai 2013)

Was die Gute wohl für nen Tune fährt? =)


----------



## Rick7 (29. Mai 2013)

auf jeden Fall sieht das mit der silbernen Gabel und den blauen Akzenten mal echt RICHTIG geil aus!

Endlich mal wieder ne andere Gabelfarbe


----------



## Baggi4 (29. Mai 2013)

So Dann will ich mein 2er in "M" mal zeigen.

Ganz fertig bin ich noch nicht. Kommen noch andere Griffe dran. Habe die nur mal zur ersten kleinen Ausfahrt draufgemacht. Muss die Bremsen noch entlüften, deshalb ist sind die Leitungen auch noch nicht richtig verlegt.
Fährt sich nicht schlecht das Bike.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (29. Mai 2013)

Moin,

konnte am Montag Abend meinen ICB03 Rahmenkit in Hamburg Bergedorf bei F-XXL Marx abholen.
Hab, da ich hier gelesen hatte das der Karton für den Rahmen wohl recht groß sein soll, extra einen Kumpel samt seinem Kombi mitgenommen und dann hab ich den Rahmen ohne Karton bekommen, war nur ein kleiner bei wo der Dämpfer und die Kleinteile drinnen waren.
Das lustige war das sie den Rahmen nicht so recht finden wollten und mich dreimal gefragt haben was für ein Fahrrad ich denn bestellt hätte und ob es vormontiert sei  naja, Rahmen scheinen sie nicht so oft zu verkaufen  aber nach 10min hatten sie Ihn dann endlich gefunden und waren auch so nett mir den Steuersatz noch mit einzupressen.

Die Farbe sieht in echt wirklich toll aus und ich kann mich nur den anderen anschließen was das finish des Rahmens angeht 
Die Wippe hat nur minimalen Versatz, (L 5mm, R 6mm) allerdings ging der Dämpfer recht straff in die Wippe scheint mir aber an den Buchsen zu liegen, war das bei euch auch so??

Werde das Rad erst mal mit den Teilen meines Canyon Nerve AM aufbauen, mal schauen was dann noch so folgt.


----------



## Sun_dancer (29. Mai 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> ...
> Werde das Rad erst mal mit den Teilen meines Canyon Nerve AM aufbauen, mal schauen was dann noch so folgt.
> ...



Hehe... Hauptsache du zerlegst das "On One" nicht


----------



## LordOfTheLost (29. Mai 2013)

Nene, keine Angst 

Das Canyon hat es ehe erlebt, Haarriss in der Sattelstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackWind (29. Mai 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was die Gute wohl für nen Tune fährt? =)



Vielleicht könnte man generell mal aus "berufenem Munde" etwas zu den Fahreindrücken bzw. den verwendeten Einstellungen erfahren?

  @Carver_Bikes: 
Wäre es denn möglich, dass z.B. Steffie Teltscher oder Max Schumann als Teamfahrer sich hier im Forum 
zu ihren Erfahrungen äußern oder z.B. Empfehlungen aus ihrer Sicht abgeben können?


----------



## janifabi (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe folgendes Problem:
bin gerade an der Montage der XX1 Kassette auf Hope Nabe Pro II Evo mit Hope XX1 Freilauf.
Wenn ich nun an der Kassette die Schraube festziehe, verspannt sich die äussere Lagerbuchse mit dem Freilauf.
Sobald ich also das Rad mit X12 in den Rahmen einbaue, dreht sich das Rad nur ganz schwer, bzw. die oben genannte Buchse dreht mit.

Da muss doch etwas falsch gelaufen sein.
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Gruß
Janifabi


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2013)

BlackWind schrieb:


> ...
> Wäre es denn möglich, dass z.B. Steffie Teltscher oder Max Schumann als Teamfahrer sich hier im Forum
> zu ihren Erfahrungen äußern oder z.B. Empfehlungen aus ihrer Sicht abgeben können?



Nein, das bringt gar nichts und ist nicht zielführend. Racer haben meist völlig andere Anforderungen und Vorstellungen, was ein Fahrwerks-Setup angeht.
Jeder sollte selbst wissen, wie er sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlt und dann, wenn er es selbst nicht kann, mit eine Spezialisten quatschen. Also so:
"Mein Dämpfer rauscht zu sehr durch den Federweg und die Gabel schlägt zu sehr, was kann ich verbessern?"



janifabi schrieb:


> ...
> Sobald ich also das Rad mit X12 in den Rahmen einbaue, dreht sich das Rad nur ganz schwer, bzw. die oben genannte Buchse dreht mit.
> 
> Da muss doch etwas falsch gelaufen sein.
> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?...



Hast du die Nabe selbst auf XD umgebaut?


----------



## janifabi (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hasifisch
ne, habe die Laufräder komplett als Neuaufbau bei r2-Bike bestellt.
Fix fertig mit XX1 Freilauf und X12.
Habe mal Bilder im Internet von Hope XX1 Freilaufkörper angeschaut, sehen aus wie diese bei mir.
Sobald ich die Schraube nur handfest anziehe, klemmt die Hülse.

Guaß
janifabi


----------



## fabi.e (29. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand  sagen welche schrauben grösse ich für die Aufnahme für den umwerfer brauche?

M4 oder m5??


----------



## BlackWind (29. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nein, das bringt gar nichts und ist nicht zielführend. Racer haben meist völlig andere Anforderungen und Vorstellungen, was ein Fahrwerks-Setup angeht.
> Jeder sollte selbst wissen, wie er sich auf dem Bike wohlfühlt und dann, wenn er es selbst nicht kann, mit eine Spezialisten quatschen. Also so:
> "Mein Dämpfer rauscht zu sehr durch den Federweg und die Gabel schlägt zu sehr, was kann ich verbessern?"



Das kann schon sein, aber auch ein "Werks-Racer" fährt ja nicht nur Rennen, und nicht zuletzt entwickeln bzw. 
bestimmen die Teamfahrer ja auch die Serienabstimmung für neue Modelle mit den Herstellern zusammen. 
(war nicht Max bei den Abstimmungsfahrten dabei)

Und nicht letzlich: Was kann es denn schaden, noch eine Meinung zu kennen? 
Auch wenn ein "Schumi" sein Fahrwerk vermutlich viel straffer fährt als ich, wird er es doch so eingestellt haben wollen 
daß er nicht die Bodenhaftung verliert


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Mai 2013)

Ja, Max war bei den Abstimmungsfahrten dabei. Deshalb ist es für mich so unverständlich wie dabei die HV-Kammer raus kommen konnte, die schon in sich zusammen fällt wenn man sie nur schräg anguckt. Es sei denn man fährt einen extrem hohen Druck...
Dann haut vielleicht auch die M-Zugstufe hin.

Nur eine Theorie.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo Hasifisch
> ne, habe die Laufräder komplett als Neuaufbau bei r2-Bike bestellt.
> Fix fertig mit XX1 Freilauf und X12.
> Habe mal Bilder im Internet von Hope XX1 Freilaufkörper angeschaut, sehen aus wie diese bei mir.
> ...



Die Hopes kann man recht easy komplett zerlegen und wieder zusammenstecken. Ich vermute, da sitzt ein LAger nicht richtig im BEtt oder was ähnliches.
Allerdings würde ich, wenn du das komplett so gekauft hast, kein Risiko in Sachen Gewährleistung eingehen und dringend den Händler kontaktieren. Überleg mal,wie viel Geld du da vernichten kannst, wenn du Mist baust...



BlackWind schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn ein "Schumi" sein Fahrwerk vermutlich viel straffer fährt als ich, wird er es doch so eingestellt haben wollen
> daß er nicht die Bodenhaftung verliert



Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben und gammelt vor sich hin... 
Schumi und Max haben auch, wenn sie als Hobbyfahrer unterwegs sind,einfach ganz andere Voraussetzungen. Natürlich schadet es nicht und ist interessant, der Wert aber zweifelhaft.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, Max war bei den Abstimmungsfahrten dabei. Deshalb ist es für mich so unverständlich wie dabei die HV-Kammer raus kommen konnte, die schon in sich zusammen fällt wenn man sie nur schräg anguckt. Es sei denn man fährt einen extrem hohen Druck...
> Dann haut vielleicht auch die M-Zugstufe hin.
> 
> Nur eine Theorie.



So sehe ich das halt auch, man liest immer wieder, das die Pros mit sehr viel Druck fahren. Hatten wir ja gestern schon, das Thema...


----------



## sebbo87 (30. Mai 2013)

BlackWind schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_:
> Wäre es denn möglich, dass z.B. Steffie Teltscher oder Max Schumann als Teamfahrer sich hier im Forum
> zu ihren Erfahrungen äußern oder z.B. Empfehlungen aus ihrer Sicht abgeben können?



Ja, warum nicht. Würde mich auch interessieren! Finde es sowieso komisch, dass es z.B. keinen Testbericht seitens mtb-news.de aus Riva gab. Da gabs zum ersten Mal das Serien-ICB zu sehen und es wäre eine super Möglichkeit gewesen, das Resultat dieses ganzen Projekts zum Abschluss zu präsentieren. Stattdessen nichts, kein einziges Wort. War schon arm..


----------



## fabi.e (30. Mai 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Ja, warum nicht. Würde mich auch interessieren! Finde es sowieso komisch, dass es z.B. keinen Testbericht seitens mtb-news.de aus Riva gab. Da gabs zum ersten Mal das Serien-ICB zu sehen und es wäre eine super Möglichkeit gewesen, das Resultat dieses ganzen Projekts zum Abschluss zu präsentieren. Stattdessen nichts, kein einziges Wort. War schon arm..



So an sich ist das wirklich schon arm, da muss ich recht geben. Aber Vllt ist ja ein testbericht Der nächsten Ausgabe eines der magazine, dann wäre wenigstens die Verspätung zu erklären. Warten wir mal ab.. 


Welche schrauben benötige ich für die umwerfer Aufnahme? 4 oder 5 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbox77 (30. Mai 2013)

Moin m5 brauchst Du für den Umwerfer


----------



## warp4 (30. Mai 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> So an sich ist das wirklich schon arm, da muss ich recht geben. Aber Vllt ist ja ein testbericht Der nächsten Ausgabe eines der magazine, dann wäre wenigstens die Verspätung zu erklären. Warten wir mal ab..
> 
> 
> Welche schrauben benötige ich für die umwerfer Aufnahme? 4 oder 5 mm?



M5
Shimano Bremsscheibenschrauben passen prima 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Carver_Bikes (30. Mai 2013)

BlackWind schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein, aber auch ein "Werks-Racer" fährt ja nicht nur Rennen, und nicht zuletzt entwickeln bzw.
> bestimmen die Teamfahrer ja auch die Serienabstimmung für neue Modelle mit den Herstellern zusammen.
> (war nicht Max bei den Abstimmungsfahrten dabei)
> 
> ...



Moin!
Die Testfahrten macht nicht nur Max, es sind auch eher "normalbegabte" Mitarbeiter von Carver dabei. Wir berücksichtigen bei der Auswahl der Dämpferabstimmungen natürlich auch die Tatsache, daß nicht jeder so fährt wie Max. Der M/M Tune passt nach unseren Erkenntnissen am besten. 
Ich sammele gern ein paar Fahrberichte ein.
Gruß Hans


----------



## bansaiman (30. Mai 2013)

fub schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad! Wie war denn der Fahreindruch? Und ist das der XL-Rahmen?




Kannst du und wer sonst noch die Erfahrugnen hat, bitte was über die Wipptendenz und das Klettervehalten im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Rädern schildern, die ihr schon gefahren seid? Also von Remedy, Stumpjumper, Fanes, Mega etc 
Wäre super!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Mai 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Testfahrten macht nicht nur Max, es sind auch eher "normalbegabte" Mitarbeiter von Carver dabei. Wir berücksichtigen bei der Auswahl der Dämpferabstimmungen natürlich auch die Tatsache, daß nicht jeder so fährt wie Max. Der M/M Tune passt nach unseren Erkenntnissen am besten.
> Ich sammele gern ein paar Fahrberichte ein.
> Gruß Hans



Dann verstehe ich noch viel weniger warum hier reihenweise bestätigt wird, dass die Dämpfer durch rauschen und die Zugstufe zu langsam ist. Dafür musste ich nichtmal ins Gelände, da haben zweimal durchfedern in der Werkstatt und 500m auf der Straße gereicht bis ich mir sicher war dass da was nicht passt...


----------



## driest (30. Mai 2013)

Wie ich mich erinnere wurden ja nur M/M sowie L/L beide mit HV Kammer getestet, kein wunder das da der M/M HV die "beste" Wahl war. Oder habt ihr am geheimen 2. Testtag noch mehr ausprobiert?


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube ehrlich, das bei der Geschichte auch ganz stark das Fahrergewicht eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich noch viel weniger warum hier reihenweise bestätigt wird, dass die Dämpfer durch rauschen und die Zugstufe zu langsam ist. Dafür musste ich nichtmal ins Gelände, da haben zweimal durchfedern in der Werkstatt und 500m auf der Straße gereicht bis ich mir sicher war dass da was nicht passt...



Das hab ich mir auch eben gedacht. Wenn die Berichte genau anders rum wären, dann hätte ich das ganze ja verstanden

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn dem so war, wofür wurden dann zwei Testtage verbraten? Ich mein M/M und L/L ist ungefähr die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, wobei M/M vermutlich das kleinere Übel darstellt. Aber mit HV-Kammer trotzdem nicht sauber funktioniert.

Zumindest die Kammern hätte man noch gegeneinander vergleichen müssen. Denn die HV braucht man nicht. Oder wenigstens die Tüte Spacer dazulegen...
 @Hasifisch:
Wenn das Gewicht da eine Rolle spielt, dann kann es bei leichteren Fahrern in Sachen Zugstufe eigentlich nur schlimmer erden, da die weniger Druck fahren. Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler? Ändern sich die Ausfedergeschwindigkeiten bei gleichem SAG überhaupt zwischen nem 50 und einem 100kg-Fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (30. Mai 2013)

Zugstufe ist direkt von der Federhärte abhängig. Also ja, ein leichter Fahrer wird noch mehr Probleme mit dem Standarttune haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, logisch. Härtere Feder = mehr gespeicherte Energie die ich irgendwo lassen muss.


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (30. Mai 2013)

So erste Fahrberichte ICB 02 im Bikepark warstein
Uphill geht richtig gut...fast wie von alleine
Downhill,Trail........Absolute Waffe,einziger negativ punkt der bis jetzt aufgefallen ist,
Der hinterbau is ganz schöm am flexen.
Aber trotdem leider Geil


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> @Hasifisch:
> Wenn das Gewicht da eine Rolle spielt, dann kann es bei leichteren Fahrern in Sachen Zugstufe eigentlich nur schlimmer erden, da die weniger Druck fahren. Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler?...



Ich meinte nur die Federkraft und -linearität, also das Durchrauschen!


----------



## LordOfTheLost (30. Mai 2013)

Tach,

ich bin gerade über dem Montieren und frage mich gerade ob und wie groß die Drehmomente für die X-12 Steckachse und das Schaltauge sind, kann mir das jemand sagen?

Und ich bekomme die X-12 Achse nicht in die Hohlachse meiner 240s Nabe, die haben beide das selbe Maß, ich bin jetzt drauf und dran die Eloxalschicht der X-12 Achse abzuschleifen, der Gabelkonus hat auch einen etwas geringeren Innendurchmesser als der Gabelschaft.


----------



## doriuscrow (30. Mai 2013)

Schaltauge 6Nm und auf der Achse steht es sogar drauf: 20Nm max ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordOfTheLost (30. Mai 2013)

Oh hast recht, danke


----------



## JENSeits (31. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

  @Stefan.Stark 
 @Carver_Bikes
Ich müsste mir solangsam mal Werkzeug fürs ICB kaufen. Gibt es bereits eine Liste über die benötigten Inbus und deren Anzugsmomente? Das wäre doch eine seh nützliche Sache für uns Kunden! Könntet ihr das anschieben? Genial wäre doch eine PDF (oder ähnliches) in der man ALLE Dehmomente fürs ICB ablesen könnte. Inklusive aller Anbauteile Wid wohl den Rahmen deutlich spengen, oder? 

Danke schonmal & LG
Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Mai 2013)

Die Drehmomente hat Stefan schon genannt 



> Am besten bei allen Gewinden, außer der Hauptlagerwelle, Schraubensicherung mittelfest verwenden. (Kleiner Tip am Rande: Falls irgendwo mal Schraubensicherung Ärger macht, die entsprechende Verbindung mit dem Fön erwärmen. Dann löst sich das Zeug in der Regel.) An meinem Bike habe ich keine Schraubensicherung, aber ich kontrolliere auch öfter mal.
> An der Hauptlagerwelle auch das Gewinde schön fetten und keine Schraubensicherung verwenden, hier wird ja auch noch mal die Welle mit der Madenschraube fest gesetzt.
> 
> Drehmomente:
> ...



Du willst die einzelne Innsechskantschlüssel kaufen
Nimm ein Satz gewinkelte mit Kugelkopf, dazu einen kleinen Drehmo ab 2Nm einen Knarrenkasten 1/2" 1/4", einen Satz Ring/Gabelschlüssel, Kettennieter, Tretlagerwerkzeug, Kassettennuss und Peitsche. Dann solltest du erstmal das nötigste haben.
Einzelne Schlüssel kaufen macht bei Standardwerkzeug selten Sinn. Meistens ist es teurer, und du kommst immer zu dem Punkt an dem du genau den Schlüssel brauchst den du nicht hast...


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich bin gerade über dem Montieren und frage mich gerade ob und wie groß die Drehmomente für die X-12 Steckachse und das Schaltauge sind, kann mir das jemand sagen?
> 
> Und ich bekomme die X-12 Achse nicht in die Hohlachse meiner 240s Nabe, die haben beide das selbe Maß, ich bin jetzt drauf und dran die *Eloxalschicht der X-12 Achse abzuschleifen*, der Gabelkonus hat auch einen etwas geringeren Innendurchmesser als der Gabelschaft.



Ich bezweifle das die 50-100µm daran ewtas ändern 

Den gabelkonus kannste ja mit einem Heißluftföhn einfach erwärmen, dann sollte zumindest der mal passen.

Bei der achse... mhhh
Mach mir keine schlechte Laune, hab grade eine neue Achse und neue Endkappen verbaut bei meiner DT nabe! 

Und DHL macht mich langsam richtig stinkig. Letzten freitag ging es in Stuttgart raus. Das hätte ich ja mit dem fahrrad schneller geschafft.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Mai 2013)

Danke - die Aufstellung hatte ich bisher nicht auf dem Schirm! 
Mi fehlt leider die Zeit, sonst würde ich mich selbst an eine Gesamtubersicht setzen


----------



## Pintie (31. Mai 2013)

und kauf was vernüftiges. 
bei Werkzeug gilt buy nice or buy twice....

nicht das Proxxon jetzt besonders toll wäre, aber wenn man nicht zu viel ausgeben will bekommt man ganz vernüftige sachen.
z.b. Sechsakntschlüssel: http://www.voelkner.de/products/224968/8tlg.L-Griff-Schraubendreher-Hex-Halter.html

hab den auch schon lange und ist besser als ich erwartet hatte.

die Bike spezifischen Sachen hat der Lt. ja schon geschrieben. damit hast dann eine gute Grund ausstattung mit der man fast alles machen kann
Sechskant Satz


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. Mai 2013)

Proxxon ist für den Preis aber mehr als OK für den Hobbyheimwerker!


Ich hab meinen ersten Nusskasten seit über 10 jahren und der is immer noch Top und das trotz intensiven gebrauchs.


----------



## Pintie (31. Mai 2013)

Hatte früher viel von denen. Qualität ist schwankend je nach teil.
Bin unterdessen bei hazet und projahn gelandet. 

Zum Bike Schrauben ist proxxon aber völlig ok.


----------



## -Wally- (31. Mai 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich bin gerade über dem Montieren und frage mich gerade ob und wie groß die Drehmomente für die X-12 Steckachse und das Schaltauge sind, kann mir das jemand sagen?
> 
> Und ich bekomme die X-12 Achse nicht in die Hohlachse meiner 240s Nabe, die haben beide das selbe Maß, ich bin jetzt drauf und dran die Eloxalschicht der X-12 Achse abzuschleifen, der Gabelkonus hat auch einen etwas geringeren Innendurchmesser als der Gabelschaft.



Also ich gehöre zu den Verrückten, die ihre Bikes auch ohne Drehmomentschlüssel aufbauen, auch wenn ich das bald mal ändern will. Mit etwas Gefühl am Werkzeug hat bislang aber alles bei mir gehalten.
Der ICB Rahmen ist mein erster mit X-12, aber auch hier denke ich, dass das Teil nicht viel Kraft braucht...ich denke ich sehe das auch richtig, dass die Achse durch den verbauten kleinen O-Ring selbstsichernd ist, oder?

Für jemanden mit Drehmomentschlüssel stehen die Anzugsmomenten ja aber auch drauf.
Das die Achse bei Dir nicht passt ist natürlich extremer Mist...kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen, dass die Toleranzen da derart groß sind. Irre.

Was den Gabelkonus angeht...da bin ich auch verrückt geworden. Noch nie hatte ich Probleme mit 'nem Steuersatz, beim ICB gleich doppelt, weil ich mit dem mitgelieferten Tange Seiki eine 1 1/8" Gabel einbauen wollte. 

Dafür brauchte ich also einen Reduzierkonus, aber den hab ich zuerst nicht richtig auf die Gabel bekommen, der saß einfach zu stramm, und den Gabelkonus vom Steuersatz hab ich dann auch nicht ordentlich auf den Reduzierkonus bekommen...dachte schon ich klopp den krumm...

Hab dann erst angefangen mit dem Dremel den Reduzierkonus überall zu polieren, halb aber auch nicht. Also hab ich das gemacht was meine bisherigen Steuersätze schon ab Werk hatten: Ich habe den Gabelkonus an einer Stelle durchgeschnitten, also geschlitzt. Den massiveren Reduzierkonus habe ich kurz auf den Campingkocher gelegt , danach ist er ohne Kraft auf den Gabelschaft gefallen, dann ohne große Kraft den Gabelkonus drauf geschoben -passt!

Nach den ersten Metern mit dem Bike bin ich bislang richtig begeistert, irgendwie fährt es sich einfach angenehm...


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Mai 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> ...
> Habe mal Bilder im Internet von Hope XX1 Freilaufkörper angeschaut, sehen aus wie diese bei mir.
> Sobald ich die Schraube nur handfest anziehe, klemmt die Hülse...



Hast du es hinbekommen?
Wenn nicht - kannst du den Adapter auf der Kassettenseite bei montierter Kassette rein und raus bewegen (also abnehmen)? Wenn nicht, hast du dort den falschen drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo Hasifisch,

mit Kassette geht es nicht, ohne schon.
Hast du mir da Maße, welche die richtigen sein müssten.

also bei mir habe ich zur Nabe 22mm Durchmesser und an der
 Rahmenseite 19mm.
Wie heißt denn das Teil ? Endkappe ?

Edit:
Laut Hersteller gibt es nur 2  X12 Endkappen.
Die richtige für Sram XX1 ist Silbern und dann gibt es noch eine Schwarze.
Meine ist Silbern, passt aber trotzdem nicht.
?

LG
Janifabi


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Mai 2013)

Mit Maßen kann ich jetzt nicht dienen, ist alles eingebaut und mir fehlt die Zeit zum messen...
Die Hopes haben immer zwei Adapterhülsen, eine silberne für die Freilaufseite und eine schwarze für die Bremsenseite.
Wenn die für den Freilauf die richtige ist, dann kannst du die bei montierter Kassette (!) aufstecken und abziehen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, hast du nicht die richtige Hülse sondern wahrscheinlich entweder die von der anderen Seite oder aber vom normalen Freilauf. Die sieht dann der für den XD-Freilauf zu Verwechseln ähnlich - passt aber nicht.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (31. Mai 2013)

@-Wally- 
@Eisbein
Ich hab gestern auch gedacht das Rad will mich Ärgern 

Ich hab dann kurzen Prozess gemacht und habe die Eloxalschicht vom Gabelkonus fast komplett abgeschliffen da der selbst mit viel Nachdruck einfach nicht drauf wollte und einen Drehmel hab ich leider nicht. Danach ging der Konus gewaltfrei drauf.
Ich hoffe mich haut niemand aber ich habe auch die Eloxalschicht der X-12 Achse fast komplett abschleifen müssen bis sie durch die Achse gepasst hat, sieht jetzt halt nicht mehr soo schön aus, aber der Zweck heiligt ja bekanntlich die Mittel, oder?
Und dann musste ich auch noch die ISCG Aufnahme "richten", weil die sich beim Schweißen anscheinend ordentlich verzogen hatte und die Grundplatte der Hammerschmidt nich so recht ran passen wollte da die drei Löcher auch nicht 100% gepasst haben.

Aber solange am Ende alles passt 
Nun muss ich nur noch auf die Schaltzüge warten, dann kann ich den Rest anbauen.


----------



## -Wally- (31. Mai 2013)

Alter Falter! Das klingt nach einem hartnäckigen Fall...ich hatte wie gesagt nur meine Mühe und Not damit den Steuersatz ans laufen zu bringen, da lag das Problem aber vermutlich eher an dem Reduzierkonus. Aber ich konnte das Problem eben mit ner Korundscheibe am Dremel sowie etwas Wärme aus dem Campingkocher lösen.
Ein bisschen Wärme hätte bei dir   @LordOfTheLost sicherlich auch beim Gabelkonus gereicht.
Nur das mit der X12 Achse ist schon seltsam...

Ich habe vorhin auch nochmal hier und da Hand angelegt und auch wenns der Aufbau bezogen auf die Farben eher grausig ist, so musste ich halt nehmen was da war.

Und nun aus der Kategorie "Ich habs schwerste" mein ICB in der Heavy Duty Ausführung, hier dann auch mal mit verlängertem Radstand (650b Ausfallenden) und 222/70er Roco, was sich schon ziemlich genial anfühlt...ist erstmal ein Test, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auch immer mal den Monarch wieder rein packen...find ich gut, dass das beim ICB so schnell gemacht ist, auch der Umbau der Ausfallenden ist in 5 Minuten gemacht.





Ursprünglich war eigentlich eine schwarze Truvativ Stylo als Kurbel angedacht, was zusammen mit meinem orangen Bashguard extrem herrlich aussah, aber leider bekomme ich die Stylo nicht mit der Kettenführung ans laufen und so versuche ich es auch erstmal ohne Bash...die Führung hat ja 'nen massiven Taco dran.
Als Kurbel hab ich dann eine alte LX wieder in Dienst gestellt, wobei die auch nicht schlecht aussieht. Mal gucken ob nicht demnächt eine schwarze X9 den Weg ans Rad findet. Der blaue Vorbau kommt auch noch weg...früher oder später und die Laufräder hätte ich auch lieber in schwarz...


----------



## f4lkon (31. Mai 2013)

Nice (mal vom Lenker+Griffen abgesehen)^^ Mit der Gabel und den Felgen sieht der Rahmen ja richtig filigran aus  Bin auf deine Erfahrungen bzgl. den Dämpfern gespannt.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja mal richtig fürs grobe Gelände

G.


----------



## turbox77 (31. Mai 2013)

So und hier ist meins
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1390342?in=set


----------



## -Wally- (31. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal richtig fürs grobe Gelände
> 
> G.



Jo, ein ordentlicher Panzer isses geworden, aber wenn man einmal drauf sitzt fühlt es sich garnicht so fett an...wirkt irgendwie leichtfüßig das ganze. Und nach und nach wird dann abgespeckt.
Würde furchtbar gern mal eine Durolux in dem Bike testen...


----------



## MUD´doc (31. Mai 2013)

Ich würd schon fast das Bike so lassen, -Wally-
Sieht einfach nicht so nach "Norm" aus... so mit den ganzen zusammengewürfelten Teilen.
Ich find es irgendwie toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ich würd schon fast das Bike so lassen, -Wally-
> Sieht einfach nicht so nach "Norm" aus... so mit den ganzen zusammengewürfelten Teilen.
> Ich find es irgendwie toll



...da könntest recht haben.

G.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (1. Juni 2013)

@-Wally-
das hat leider auch nicht geholfen den Gabelkonus warm zu machen.

Dein Aufbau gefällt mir aber auch ganz gut, ich denk mal dadurch das bei mir auch erstmal ran kommt was da ist wird es auch nich anders sein, und um so mehr blaue Rahmen ich sehe umso mehr hätte ich auch lieber einen genommen.
Wie fährt sich denn der Roco im vergleich zum Monarch?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> ...
> Wie fährt sich denn der Roco im vergleich zum Monarch?



Ich kann es dir zum ICB speziell noch nicht sagen, aber zu zwei anderen Bikes (allerdings verglichen mit Monarch ohne + und Pearl 3.3):
mit dem Roco kannst du annähernd das Federverhalten eines guten Coil-Dämpfers erzeugen. Mit annähernd meine ich verdammt nah dran. Das sagt eigentlich alles, mit einem Monarch(+) kommst du da einfach nicht hin. Allein die Einstellweite bei der Dämpfung und Progression fand ich beeindruckend.
Ähnliches gilt z.B. für den Evolver 6way (oder so?), allerdings muss da aus meiner Erfahrung schon das Grundsetup besser passen, ich hatte da große Unterschiede in Sachen Kennlinie. Beim Roco hast du mehr Freiheit.
Ist mein ganz subjektiver und unfachmännischer Eindruck - allerdings sagt man, ich hätte ein feines Popöchen für sowas...


----------



## -Wally- (1. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Einstellbereich beim Roco stimmt auf jeden Fall, der lässt einem da schon viele Freiheiten.
Ich denke Hasifisch spricht eher vom Roco Air, oder? Ich hab ja den Coil als TST-R mit einer Fox Feder (je nachdem was man gerade günstig bekommt, kann man den mit Marzocchi, Fox, Manitou und ich glaube auch mit RockShox Federn füttern, Nukeproof Titan Federn sollten auch passen).
Mit dem Roco fühlt sich die Kiste einfach nochmal nach "mehr" an..,ich kanns noch nicht so richtig gut beschreiben, weil ich mit dem Roco noch nicht richtig unterwegs war.

Ich werde kommende Woche im Vinschgau aber mal hin und her tauschen, Dämpfer, Ausfallenden...Lenkwinkel...das geht bei dem Gerät ja alles so einfach und schnell... 

Der erste Eindruck mit dem Roco ist auf jeden Fall, dass der Hinterbau im mittleren Federwegsbereich noch mehr hergibt, aber das ist nur der erste Eindruck...ich muss jetzt erstmal fahren, fahren, fahren....


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke Hasifisch spricht eher vom Roco Air, oder?...



Genau.



-Wally- schrieb:


> ...Der erste Eindruck mit dem Roco ist auf jeden Fall, dass der Hinterbau im mittleren Federwegsbereich noch mehr hergibt...



Das ist genau dieser Unterschied, den ein guter Coil Dämpfer zu einem guten Luftdämpfer bringt.
Ein sehr guter/überdurchschnittlicher Luftdämpfer, der auch entsprechend kostet und vor allem auch zum Hinterbau passen muss und eingestellt sein muss, kommt da aber ganz nah ran. Aber ganz leicht ist so ein Teil dann halt auch nicht.
Über einen perfekt eingestellten Coil-Dämpfer geht letztlich aber nix, wenn es um das Gesamtpaket geht - Gewicht mal außen vor...


----------



## MSGhostrider77 (1. Juni 2013)

So hier mal der erste Video Fahrbericht......sehr geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Juni 2013)

sind die framekits nun alle weg, weil bei fahrrad-xxl nix mehr drin ist?


----------



## Pintie (1. Juni 2013)

wo muss ich genau hinfahren um so ein Wetter wie im Video zu bekommen?

hier in München ist land unter...


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2013)

innsbruck war zwar ******* angesagt, aber war dann doch immer halbwegs trocken. Aber... immer noch kein rahmen da. 

Nie wieder DHL!!!


----------



## LordOfTheLost (1. Juni 2013)

Ist der Roco Air denn besser als der verbaute Monarch+, oder sollte ich den Monarch mal bei Gelegenheit zum Lord schicken um ihn optimal ans ICB anzupassen?
Der Roco Coil macht ja bestimmt auch eher Sinn wenn man dann oft im Bikepark unterwegs ist, oder?
Ich möchte meinen Aufbau dann doch etwas mehr in Richtung Tour haben.


----------



## doriuscrow (1. Juni 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Ist der Roco Air denn besser als der verbaute Monarch+, oder sollte ich den Monarch mal bei Gelegenheit zum Lord schicken um ihn optimal ans ICB anzupassen?
> Der Roco Coil macht ja bestimmt auch eher Sinn wenn man dann oft im Bikepark unterwegs ist, oder?
> Ich möchte meinen Aufbau dann doch etwas mehr in Richtung Tour haben.


 Schick ihn zum Helmchen ... das lohnt sich!


----------



## asasa (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Hans,

als ICB03 Käufer hätte ich da mal noch ne Frage   @Carver_Bikes:

Dass es mit dem BOS-Dämpfer nichts wird ist ja jetzt seit 2 Wochen klar. Habt ihr mittlerweile eine passende Alternative bestellt?  Es sollten ja nochmal Monarch Plus, Vivid Air und was von Fox getestet werden..

Hab es so in Erinnerung, dass ab dem Zeitpunkt der Dämpfer-Bestellung nochmal 4-8 Wochen draufkommen..

Wäre jedenfalls gut wenn die Räder schon aufgebaut sind bis der Dämpfer kommt. So dass nur noch der Dämpfer ran kommt und das Paket dann gleich rausgeht. 

Wenn ich gerade beim Aufbau des ICB03 bin. Hat die verbaute XX1 eigentlich Gripshift oder Trigger-Schalthebel? Das stand ja nie in den Specs, aber das Fotobike war wohl mit Gripshift. 

Vielen Dank für die Infos
Moritz


----------



## Rafterman86 (3. Juni 2013)

asasa schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> als ICB03 Käufer hätte ich da mal noch ne Frage   @_Carver_Bikes_:
> 
> ...



würde mich auch brennend interessieren! So langsam zieht es sich wie Kaugummi, die Warterei.


----------



## ruv (3. Juni 2013)

gibt's  mal evtl. sogar vom hans ein Update... Liefertermintechnisch... langsam kommt die sonne und ich mein ICB 01 Komplettbike!

Gruß ruv


----------



## nino85 (3. Juni 2013)

Mitte Juli war der letzte Stand - ich denke nicht, dass sich daran was geÃ¤ndert hat. Allerdings wÃ¤re schon interessant, welcher DÃ¤mpfer jetzt ans ICB 3 kommt 
 @Carver-Bikes, @Merlin7: Gibt es schon etwas neues bzgl. der 150er Reverb? Es wurde ja ursprÃ¼nglich gesagt, dass die Reverb ca. 6 Wochen vor dem ICB kommen soll und ca. 180â¬ kostet. 

Gibt es inzwischen einen festen Liefertermin und einen entgÃ¼ltigen Preis?

Noch eine andere Frage:
Die montierten SLX shifter und die Bremse sind beides 2013er, oder? Ich frage, weil es ab 2014 wohl einen neuen iSpec-Standard geben soll der mit dem alten nicht mehr kompatibel ist - zumindest liest sich das bei Bike-Components so (bspw. fÃ¼r Saint-Shifter):



			
				BC schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis: Die Saint I-Spec-Schaltgriffe haben ab 2014 eine neue Aufnahme (Version B). Es besteht zunÃ¤chst einmal keine KompatibilitÃ¤t zu Bremsgriffen mit alter I-Spec-Aufnahme. Sie kÃ¶nnen aber mithilfe eines Verbindungsbolzen (im Lieferumfang der neuen Shifter) mit den alten I-Spec-Bremsgriffen kompatibel gemacht werden, sofern der Griffdurchmesser am Lenker kleiner als 32mm ist. FÃ¼r Lenker-Griff-Durchmesser von 32 bis 36mm gibt es keine MÃ¶glichkeit, den neuen Saint Schaltgriff mit alten I-Spec-Bremsgriffen zu kombinieren.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Juni 2013)

asasa schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> als ICB03 Käufer hätte ich da mal noch ne Frage   @_Carver_Bikes_:
> 
> ...



Moin!
Zum Thema Dämpfer im ICB03:
Die Dämpfertestfahrten bei Rock Shox waren wegen völlig überspülter Trails sehr schwierig. Wenn man bergab nur rutscht statt fährt, ist eine Aussage zur Dämpfercharakteristik eigentlich nicht möglich. Zum Vivid haben wir deshalb noch keinen (brauchbaren) Fahreindruck. Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich das in ein paar Tagen nachgeliefert. Selbst wenn rauskäme, daß der Vivid im ICB03 besser funktioniert als der Monarch Plus, kämen etwa 5 Wochen Lieferzeit on Top dazu => Lieferzeit des ICB03 etwa Mitte bis Ende Juli.
Bei den Testfahrten mit Fox waren die Trails in wesentlich besserem Zustand, und wir haben ein gutes Setup fürs ICB in Verbindung mit dem Float Factory gefunden. Da die Lieferzeit aber mind. 3 Monate beträgt, fällt der Dämpfer als Alternative fürs ICB03 aus. 
Wir haben uns deshalb für den Monarch Plus im ICB03 entschieden, da das Setup passt und der Dämpfer sofort lieferbar ist => Lieferzeit des ICB03 etwa Mitte bis Ende Juni. Der Preis für das ICB03 sinkt durch den günstigeren Dämpfer von 3799,99 Euro auf 3599,99 Euro. 

Zur Diskussion um das Setup des Monarch Plus:
Wer die HV-Kammer im Monarch Plus etwas verkleinern möchte, um mehr Progression zu erreichen, dem besorgen wir gern die passenden Spacer. Der Umbau ist relativ einfach zu machen. Ich kläre noch, wie ich das Kit schnell und kostengünstig her bekommen würde. Die "normale" Luftkammer beim Monarch Plus ist aber definitiv zu klein. Wir empfehlen deshalb, die Luftkammer nicht direkt zuzupflastern.
Es wäre hilfreich, wenn ich wüsste, wie viele User den Monarch Plus mit mehr Spacern ausprobieren wollen. Könnt ihr das irgendwie sammeln?

Die XX1 beim ICB03 hat Gripshift-Hebel.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2013)

wozu testet man wenn man schon vorher ansehen kann das das Teil Monate Lieferzeit hat?

Egal. ISt denke ich die vernÃ¼nftigste Entscheidung den Monarch zu nehmen. fÃ¼r 200â¬ sowieso...


----------



## nino85 (3. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes:

Danke für die Info Hans - Kannst du noch was zur 150mm-Reverb-Option sagen?

Hier das Doodle für alle, die ggfs. ein Spacer-Set haben wollen:

Klick mich, ich bin ein Link!

Bitte tragt euch ein 

Hans: Wo liegt denn circa der Preis für das Spacer-Set, wenn man bei euch mitbestellt?


----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist das zuspacern vor allem für die schweren Jungs oder?

Ich würd Spacer nehmen, obwohl ich meinen Dämpfer wohl wenn er eingefahren ist und ich ihn nicht selber hin bekomme ans Helmchen schicken...


----------



## nino85 (3. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist das zuspacern vor allem für die schweren Jungs oder?



So hatte ich Lord Helmchen auch verstanden.  0.1t ftw!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes:

Ob jetzt viel oder wenig Spacer in der Kammer sind fällt vermutlich unter persönlichen Geschmack und Fahrstil. Ich werde, wenn die Trails mal wieder trockener sind, evtl auch mal zwei drei raus nehmen. Ich denke die ideale Kammer dürfte bei 1/3 offen bis ganz zu liegen.
Aber an der M-Zugstufe wollt ihr echt fest halten?
Ich fahre derzeit mit meinen 90kg und 20% SAG 6 clicks Zugstufe. Helmchen Tuned L wohl gemerkt! Was soll dann ein 60kg-Fahrer machen, erst recht im Winter?
Werde wohl nochmal 10-20 PSI ablassen und mal gucken wie schnell er mit 5 Clicks wird. So hab ich gutes Feedback vom Hinterbau, und es lässt sich dynamisch fahren. Mit der M-Zugstufe und HV-Kammer ganz offen (beides) fühlte sich das einfach tot an und es hat Federweg verschwendet. 
Taugt vielleicht zum überall drüber walzen, aber Enduro? Vor allem zum ICB3 passt das meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht dass sehe ich mit der 160mm BOS und XX1 definitiv als Enduro-Racebike, und das wird im Zweifel Straff und schnell gefahren. Vermutlich sogar mit 170mm hinten. 
Ich will M jedenfalls nicht wieder haben.

Achja, auf das Angebot mit den Spacern komm ich gerne zurück. Meine dann aber bitte an Lord Helmchen liefern


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2013)

was ein katastrophaler aufbau. 

Horstlinklager auf der Bremsseite hat spiel, was tun? Fester schrauben geht nicht ...

















ps. was halten wir von einem Galerie-Thread?


----------



## asasa (3. Juni 2013)

Danke Hans! Das hört sich ja ganz gut an. Da muss ich mir ja doch noch überlegen ob ich mir für meinen Transalp Ende Juni noch das 30er XX1 Kettenblatt kaufe.  Müsste gehen von 34er auf 30er Kettenblatt wechseln, ohne das ich die Kette kürzen muss, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2013)

ohne Kette bringt aber ein festes Horstlink auch nix


----------



## nino85 (3. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> was ein katastrophaler aufbau.
> 
> Horstlinklager auf der Bremsseite hat spiel, was tun? Fester schrauben geht nicht ...
> 
> ...



Hier: Sei der Erste! =)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10653564


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Juni 2013)

@Eisbein: Welche Rahmengröße hast du? L oder XL?


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2013)

hat jemand von den raw jungs eine idee wegen dem horstlink-lager?

edit: Rahmen ist größe XL vorbau wird noch durch einen 45mm kurzen ersetzt!


----------



## Sun_dancer (3. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hier das Doodle für alle, die ggfs. ein Spacer-Set haben wollen:
> 
> Klick mich, ich bin ein Link!
> 
> Bitte tragt euch ein



Done...


----------



## scottfreakx (3. Juni 2013)

glaube es war so das der horstlink nen tick zu lang is..glaub zehntel mm scheiben ham abhilfe gebracht..komm bei meinem erstmal nich zum aufbau


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_:
> 
> Danke für die Info Hans - Kannst du noch was zur 150mm-Reverb-Option sagen?
> 
> ...



Moin!
Zur Reverb 150mm kann ich noch nichts Genaues sagen. Habe am Freitag die Info bekommen, daß der LT für die Stütze noch nachkalkuliert werden muss. Man hält mich auf dem Laufenden. Die angekündigten 4 Wochen wären ja jetzt langsam um, aber solange die Stütze nicht nach Mitte Juli hier ankommt ist das m.E. kein großes Problem - ohne Bike nützt das Teil eh niemandem.
Das Spacer-Set dürfte etwa 15-20 kosten, je nachdem woher und wie ich das besorgen kann.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (3. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Das Spacer-Set dürfte etwa 15-20 kosten, je nachdem woher und wie ich das besorgen kann.
> Gruß Hans



räusper... http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Ersatzteile/Monarch-Luftkammer-HV-Tuning-Kit.html

9,95


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_:
> 
> Ob jetzt viel oder wenig Spacer in der Kammer sind fällt vermutlich unter persönlichen Geschmack und Fahrstil. Ich werde, wenn die Trails mal wieder trockener sind, evtl auch mal zwei drei raus nehmen. Ich denke die ideale Kammer dürfte bei 1/3 offen bis ganz zu liegen.
> Aber an der M-Zugstufe wollt ihr echt fest halten?
> ...



Wertungsfreie Antwort: Japp, der M/M Tune bleibt. War bei den Testfahrten einfach der Favorit der Testfahrer. Meines Wissens waren beim ersten Test mit Rock Shox sogar User aus dem Forum dabei.
Und bevor du mich jetzt nach meiner Meinung fragst: ich konnte das ICB selbst noch nie fahren...mag daran liegen, daß ich abends hier poste anstatt mir ein ICB in XXL aufzubauen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Wertungsfreie Antwort: Japp, der M/M Tune bleibt. War bei den Testfahrten einfach der Favorit der Testfahrer. Meines Wissens waren beim ersten Test mit Rock Shox sogar User aus dem Forum dabei.
> Und bevor du mich jetzt nach meiner Meinung fragst: ich konnte das ICB selbst noch nie fahren...mag daran liegen, daß ich abends hier poste anstatt mir ein ICB in XXL aufzubauen



Denen ein Bike mit M/M und eins mit L/L zur Verfügung stand. Dass da M/M besser weg kommt ist naheliegend.
Aber ich habe verstanden, das Thema ist durch und die Tuner reiben sich vermutlich die Hände...


----------



## bansaiman (3. Juni 2013)

MSGhostrider77 schrieb:


> So hier mal der erste Video Fahrbericht......sehr geiles Teil




Welchen Dämpfer und welche Gabel hast du verbaut?


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Juni 2013)

was war bei den rahmenkits alles dabei und was hat´s gekostet?


----------



## wallacexiv (3. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Welchen Dämpfer und welche Gabel hast du verbaut?



sieht aus wie Monarch Plus + Durolux RC2


----------



## Rafterman86 (3. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Zum Thema Dämpfer im ICB03:
> Die Dämpfertestfahrten bei Rock Shox waren wegen völlig überspülter Trails sehr schwierig. Wenn man bergab nur rutscht statt fährt, ist eine Aussage zur Dämpfercharakteristik eigentlich nicht möglich. Zum Vivid haben wir deshalb noch keinen (brauchbaren) Fahreindruck. Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich das in ein paar Tagen nachgeliefert. Selbst wenn rauskäme, daß der Vivid im ICB03 besser funktioniert als der Monarch Plus, kämen etwa 5 Wochen Lieferzeit on Top dazu => Lieferzeit des ICB03 etwa Mitte bis Ende Juli.
> Bei den Testfahrten mit Fox waren die Trails in wesentlich besserem Zustand, und wir haben ein gutes Setup fürs ICB in Verbindung mit dem Float Factory gefunden. Da die Lieferzeit aber mind. 3 Monate beträgt, fällt der Dämpfer als Alternative fürs ICB03 aus.
> ...




Das steigert meine Laune ja erheblich. Allerdings zwei Fragen habe ich noch:

Es ist (noch) der 2013er Monarch plus verbaut?
Und an dem Gripshift ist nix mehr zu rütteln?


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Denen ein Bike mit M/M und eins mit L/L zur Verfügung stand. Dass da M/M besser weg kommt ist naheliegend.
> Aber ich habe verstanden, das Thema ist durch und die Tuner reiben sich vermutlich die Hände...



Ich bin jetzt noch nicht viel gefahren, nur bissl auf dem hof rumgehorstelt. Kann deine/eure meinung zu der langsamen zugstufe nich verstehen. Dabei hatte ich noch zu wenig luft drin. 

Ich muss dazu vll. noch sagen, das ich kein freund von langsamen zugstufen bin und mich das dann vor allem bei so rumgehorstl stört.  

Also vll. einfach als eigene vorliebe abstempeln und nicht generell gegen carver wettern!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2013)

Mag sein dass es so ist. Bin bisher halt nicht der einzige gewesen der das so sieht. Schauen wir mal was der Rest so sagt. Ich hab meine Wahl getroffen, mein Schlüsse gezogen und hake das Thema erstmal für mich ab. 
Wer damit zufrieden ist, um so besser, wer nicht muss halt zu Helmchen und Kollegen. Wollen wir hoffen dass ich wirklich so eine Ausnahme bin...
Probier mal Hopser vom Bordstein mit 25% SAG.


----------



## f4lkon (3. Juni 2013)

Ich denke wegen dem Dämpfer Tune wird man noch auf die Serienbikes warten müssen. Dann wird es sich aus der "Masse" heraus kristallisieren, weil sowas ja auch stark vom Gewicht abhängt. Das der Dämpfer mit high volume Kammer ausgeliefert wird ist aber super, weil schwere Fahrer leicht mit Spacern abstimmen können.

Die meisten die sich jetzt schon ein anderes Tune wünschen sind in der Regel Fahrer, die genau wissen was sie brauchen und wohl mit keinem Standard Tune 100% glücklich wären.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> räusper... http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Ersatzteile/Monarch-Luftkammer-HV-Tuning-Kit.html
> 
> 9,95



Meinetwegen auch von dort, ist weniger Arbeit für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Juni 2013)

Nö, Gripshift Hebel für's ICB03 stehen fest. Die Teile wurden schon geliefert.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Mitte Juli war der letzte Stand - ich denke nicht, dass sich daran was geändert hat. Allerdings wäre schon interessant, welcher Dämpfer jetzt ans ICB 3 kommt
> @_Carver_-Bikes, @_Merlin7_: Gibt es schon etwas neues bzgl. der 150er Reverb? Es wurde ja ursprünglich gesagt, dass die Reverb ca. 6 Wochen vor dem ICB kommen soll und ca. 180 kostet.
> 
> Gibt es inzwischen einen festen Liefertermin und einen entgültigen Preis?
> ...



Und hier noch der Nachtrag zu den I-Spec Shiftern am ICB02: 
Stimmt, es wird einen neuen I-Spec Standard geben. Die am ICB02 verbaute Kombi passt aber, wir verbauen die "alte" Version. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Juni 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Das steigert meine Laune ja erheblich. Allerdings zwei Fragen habe ich noch:
> 
> Es ist (noch) der 2013er Monarch plus verbaut?
> Und an dem Gripshift ist nix mehr zu rütteln?



Nächster Nachtrag: ja, es ist der 2013er Monarch Plus verbaut.
Gruß Hans


----------



## GuyGood (3. Juni 2013)

@_Carver_Bikes_:
Wie sieht es denn nun aus, wird es nochmal möglich sein eine der ICB-Varianten im Shop zu kaufen, also aus der ersten Charge, sind da nun welche übrig gewesen? Also bisher hatte ich das so verstanden, dass eventuell nicht alle ausverkauft sind/waren? Gegenteiliges habe ich entweder überlesen oder nicht mitbekommen. 
Und wird es dieses Jahr dann noch weitere , also eine 2. Charge geben?
Edit: Was ich auch jetzt noch nicht ganz verstanden habe: Gab es denn jetzt XXL-Filialen, die auch ICBs geordert haben und noch bekommen bzw eben 1-2 davon im Laden stehen werden oder sind da auch schon alle weggekauft?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (3. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Dieses Jahr gibt's keine Charge ICB Bikes mehr. Was von den 2013er Bikes und Rahmen noch übrig ist (es gibt noch Bikes), stellen wir schnellstmöglich wieder online. Wie lange das dauert, kann ich aber nicht sagen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2013)

Servus miteinander!

Wir sehen natürlich zu, dass wir für die nächste Saison besser aufgestellt sind... d.h. die MY14 Bikes sollen auch wirklich im Winter hier aufschlagen! Aber ich labere dem Hans schon wieder in seine Baustelle 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (3. Juni 2013)

@Stefan.Stark - passt zwar nicht hier rein, aber wie ist denn der Stand in Sachen Reklamation der R'nCs?


----------



## veraono (3. Juni 2013)

@ Stefan und Hans
 Habt ihr eigentlich noch ein Privatleben, (Musik, Bücher, TV, Kinder, Familie, Fahrradfahren und so Zeug) ... ?
nur mal so...


----------



## f4lkon (3. Juni 2013)

veraono schrieb:


> @ Stefan und Hans
> Habt ihr eigentlich noch ein Privatleben, (Musik, Bücher, TV, Kinder, Familie, Fahrradfahren und so Zeug) ... ?
> nur mal so...



Wenn du auf deine Frage eine Antwort bekommst raubst du ihnen von allem ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_ - passt zwar nicht hier rein, aber wie ist denn der Stand in Sachen Reklamation der R'nCs?



GUUUUUUT, dass Du das ansprichst!

Mein Vorschlag zum Thema:
Wir machen auch hier eine Liste, in die sich die betroffenen User eintragen können (kann das einer von euch grad machen?). Dementsprechend lassen wir mit der nächsten Rutsche noch R'nC Rahmen machen.
Die werden dann aber vormontiert und gerichtet ausgeliefert! Die Experimente mit den Einzelteilen müssen wir nicht unbedingt ein zweites Mal machen 

Als Grenze zur Reklamationsfähigkeit lege ich einfach mal einen Unterschied von 1,5mm der Abstände Wippe-Sitzrohr links/rechts fest... unser Zulieferer hast uns für die Serie zwar 1mm zugesagt, aber wir haben ja recht deutlich kommuniziert, dass die R'nC Rutsche eine Besonderheit für Bastler darstellt. Deswegen finde ich 1,5mm okay.

Falls es Probleme an einer anderen Stelle gibt, die die Funktion einschränken, so ist das natürlich auch ein Rekla-Grund. In diesem Fall entweder eine PN an mich oder ganz offizielle Rekla über den Shop. Wobei es wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn macht, wenn wir das im Carver-Team abwickeln/vorbereiten, um unseren Kollegen vom Webshopden Rücken frei zu halten.

Der Austausch-Termin steht noch nicht fest, dazu gibt es noch Update-Infos.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. Juni 2013)

veraono schrieb:


> @ Stefan und Hans
> Habt ihr eigentlich noch ein Privatleben, (Musik, Bücher, TV, Kinder, Familie, Fahrradfahren und so Zeug) ... ?
> nur mal so...



Dazu kann ich nur folgendes sagen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT_tRVwsRp0"]Dackel-Klub - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## nino85 (3. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Meinetwegen auch von dort, ist weniger Arbeit für mich



Wenn du sie billiger bekommst, nehmen wir die Ringe auch gern von dir


----------



## doriuscrow (3. Juni 2013)

Schön @Stefan.Stark - das hört sich vernünftig an. Wobei ich die Lieferung in Einzelteilen fast noch besser fände. Dann sieht man sofort, ob das wirklich alles geschmeidig und spannungsfrei zusammengeht. Wenn da ein Taiwanese einfach zusammenspaxt und Teile zurechtmurkst, sieht das vielleicht alles schön aus - aber ob es dann auch dauerhaft funktioniert? Das Ausgleichen der Toleranzen mit Passscheiben usw. ist da schon sowas wie Montage Deluxe ...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Juni 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> was war bei den rahmenkits alles dabei und was hat´s gekostet?



habs  selber gefunden - is ja auch zu einfach... 

also, ich hätte dann sobald die Komplettbikes geliefert werden einen Rahmen in L aus dem 2er (inkl. dämpfer, steuersatz, sattelklemme, rahmenspezifisches zubehör) für 1000,- zzgl. Versand natürlich unbenutzt...
(bei der Reverb wird man sich auch einig...)


----------



## warp4 (4. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hat jemand von den raw jungs eine idee wegen dem horstlink-lager?
> 
> edit: Rahmen ist größe XL vorbau wird noch durch einen 45mm kurzen ersetzt!



Hi,
bei mir war auch eine der Schrauben einen Tick zu lang.
Ich meine, u.a. Lord Helmchen hätte ebenfalls dieses Problem gehabt.
Abhilfe durch Unterlegen von Passscheibe(n).

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juni 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> GUUUUUUT, dass Du das ansprichst!
> 
> Mein Vorschlag zum Thema:
> Wir machen auch hier eine Liste, in die sich die betroffenen User eintragen kÃ¶nnen (kann das einer von euch grad machen?). Dementsprechend lassen wir mit der nÃ¤chsten Rutsche noch R'nC Rahmen machen.
> ...



Hi Stefan,

handelt es sich dabei aus deiner Sicht um einen "SchÃ¶nheitsfehler" oder wÃ¼rdest du aus technischer Sicht zu einer Reklamation raten? 
Und tauscht ihr den kompletten Rahmen aus oder nur den Hauptrahmen? Ich glaube bei mir waren es 3mm links und 7mm rechts, also 4mm Differenz oder 2mm Offset.

Wenn es keinen technischen Grund gibt muss ich schwer Ã¼berlegen ob ich nochmal alles zum Pulvern gebe und nochmal neue Decals machen lasse, da gehen locker wieder 150â¬ Ã¼ber'n Tisch


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir war auch eine der Schrauben einen Tick zu lang.
> Ich meine, u.a. Lord Helmchen hätte ebenfalls dieses Problem gehabt.
> Abhilfe durch Unterlegen von Passscheibe(n).
> ...



Danke! Hans war gestern abend noch so freundlich mir ein Lösungsvorschlag zu unterbreiten. An dieser Stelle mal ein Lob dafür! 

Hab es mit einer unterlegscheibe gelöst, da der Bolzen tatsächlich zu lang war. Da ich aber eh noch bis donnerstag warten muss, werde ich den bolzen wohl einfach mal kürzer feilen!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Juni 2013)

Hi Lt.,

solange sich alles ohne Spannung und/oder größeren Versatz montieren und bewegen lässt sehe ich überhaupt keine Probleme... ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass es besser ist, als einen montierten Rahmen wo alles geflutscht hat noch mal zu richten...

Wahrscheinlich werden wir die kompletten Rahmen austauschen, dann können wir die alten Rahmen noch mal richten lassen und für Testzwecke her nehmen... so viele sinds ja anscheinend doch nicht. Das steht aber noch nicht ganz fest.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann schau ich mal wenn es soweit ist, aber es läuft alles soweit ordentlich, von daher werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich bei meinem "Unikat" bleiben


----------



## vx2200 (4. Juni 2013)

Ok, hier der Link zur Doodle Umfrage:

http://doodle.com/9dgnufyeqnruiiwi

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. Juni 2013)

Danke vx,

bin mal gespannt, wie viele Leute sich eintragen.

Ich bin aber jetzt erstmal wieder im Urlaub, melde mich zwischendurch!

Greez from Austria,
Stefan


----------



## vx2200 (4. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. Juni 2013)

Schöne Neuigkeiten erstmal, danke Hans! 



Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Nö, Gripshift Hebel für's ICB03 stehen fest. Die Teile wurden schon geliefert.
> Gruß Hans


das verstehe ich allerdings bis heute nicht...ich bin beide Versionen schon gefahren, aber Gripshift hat im Endurobereich IMHO nicht wirklich was verloren...naja. Mal gucken wie gut man das Ding direkt wieder verkauft kriegt, auch der Monarch Plus wird wohl direkt durch den 2014er ersetzt - der ist nach dem ersten Eindruck um Längen besser.


----------



## Airflyer (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo,


kann man den Dämpfertune eigentlich selbst umbauen ? 
Wenn ja gibt es dazu irgendwo eine Beschreibung, habe schon versucht
etwas zu finden aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mit den richtigen Begriffen gesucht habe ?


----------



## OJMad (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen.

Habe nun meinen Rahmen in XXL erhalten.
Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob XL nicht cleverer gewesen wäre.
Wie sieht es denn mit Rückgabe aus, wenn ich den Rahmen schon mal aufgebaut habe und dann feststelle, dass XL vielleicht besser gewesen wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (4. Juni 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> ... auch der Monarch Plus wird wohl direkt durch den 2014er ersetzt - der ist nach dem ersten Eindruck um Längen besser.



In wiefern besser?


----------



## f4lkon (4. Juni 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> kann man den Dämpfertune eigentlich selbst umbauen ?
> ...



Such bei YouTube nach Monarch Service. Kauf dir ein passendes Shimset also Low, Med. Wenn du ein Standard Tune haben willst ist es recht simpel, weil die Shims oft in der richtigen Reihenfolge geliefert werden. Sobald du jedoch anfängst selber rum zu probieren und keine Erfahrung hast, wirst du dich unglücklich machen, glaub mir


----------



## nuts (4. Juni 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Habe nun meinen Rahmen in XXL erhalten.
> Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob XL nicht cleverer gewesen wäre.
> Wie sieht es denn mit Rückgabe aus, wenn ich den Rahmen schon mal aufgebaut habe und dann feststelle, dass XL vielleicht besser gewesen wäre?



An den Verkäufer zurückgeben kannst Du nur neue, unbenutzte (also nicht aufgebaute) Rahmen. Die Bedingungen dafür stehen in den AGB von Fahrrad XXL. Du kannst aber natürlich damit fahren, schauen wie es Dir passt, und ggfs. hoffen, dass es jemandem genau andersrum geht.

Wir sind auch am überlegen, im Bikemarkt eine ICB-Tauschbörse einzurichten, wo man von Rahmengrößen, Wippenfarben, ... tauschen kann. ist aber nur eine Idee


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> In wiefern besser?


Ich bin den Dämpfer zwei Tage in allen drei Stufen gefahren und finde, dass die Unterschiede der drei Stufen sehr gut zur Geltung kommen und mir die Performance besser gefällt als das Vor-Modell, was ich ein Jahr lang gefahren bin. 
Sehr fluffig im Abfahrtsmodus über den strafferen Trail-Modus (den bin ich fast durchgehend gefahren) bis hin zum "Lock", der berghoch exzellent geht. 

Zudem hat der Schaft einen leicht größeren Durchmesser, was der Performance nicht gerade abträglich sein dürfte


----------



## Airflyer (5. Juni 2013)

Mit Standarttune meinst du M/M und L/L oder ist es auch einfach ein Tune L/M selbst zusammenzubauen ?


----------



## f4lkon (5. Juni 2013)

Ja das geht. Es ist ja dir überlassen wie du die shims anordnest. Schau mal hier unter Zugstufe.

Du brauchst dann auch einen Pumpen Adapter.

Wenn du jemanden kennst der das für um die 50 Euro macht, weil er schon einige Teile da hat, wärst du damit besser dran.


----------



## OJMad (5. Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt mal mit XXL gesprochen. Da ich noch nichts verbaut habe, kann ich problemlos den xxl zurück senden.

Ich komme nun dennoch ein wenig ins Wanken.
Momentan habe ich auf meinem BeefCake folgende Werte.

OR-horizontal: 610
Sitzwinkel: 73
Sitzrohr: 48,7

Ich fahre das am Hometrail mit einem 80mm Vorbau.
Auf Touren manchmal auch 100mm.
Im Bikepark wiederum gerne 50mm
Gegen ein etwas längeres bike habe ich also nichts.
Die 12mm längere OR machen das bike wohl nicht wirklich länger.
Ich werde eine 180er Gabel einbauen, wodurch der Sitzwinkel vermutlich auch in Richtung 73-74 abflacht.

Mit dem Sattelauszug hätte ich auch bei einer 150mm Reverb (habe eine mit 125mm) und 53cm noch Platz.
Was würdet ihr nun entscheiden??

Ich weiss echt nicht ob ich den Rahmen jetzt zurück schicken soll oder nicht.


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2013)

Ich würde schon das längere Bike behalten, dafür mit kürzeren Vorbau fahren, 30-50mm.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juni 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du das Beefcake mit 100er Vorbauten fährst nimm das XXL. 
Es sei denn du hast bedenken dass das Sitzrohr zu lang ist.

Das wirst du dann wohl auf Tour mit 60-70 und im Park mit 40 fahren. Wie gesagt, ich habe mich auf 3-4cm weniger Oberkörperläge auf XL mit 50mm-Vorbau eingeschossen. Wenn der einmal passt bleibt der bei mir allerdings auch so. 
Schonmal auf nem VRO-System rumgedacht? Damit dürfte die Längenanpassung deutlich schneller gehen als mit Vorbauwechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (5. Juni 2013)

Naja. Die 100 waren auf Alpen X. Zu 90 fahre ich 80 bei 720er Lenker.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juni 2013)

Macht den Bock auch nicht fett. Ich fand das ICB mit 150er Gabel, 70er Vorbau und 720er Lenker unangenehm kippelig, da solltest du eher einen kürzeren Vorbau und somit den etwas längeren Rahmen nehmen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Juni 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ich bin den Dämpfer zwei Tage in allen drei Stufen gefahren und finde, dass die Unterschiede der drei Stufen sehr gut zur Geltung kommen und mir die Performance besser gefällt als das Vor-Modell, was ich ein Jahr lang gefahren bin.
> Sehr fluffig im Abfahrtsmodus über den strafferen Trail-Modus (den bin ich fast durchgehend gefahren) bis hin zum "Lock", der berghoch exzellent geht.
> 
> Zudem hat der Schaft einen leicht größeren Durchmesser, was der Performance nicht gerade abträglich sein dürfte



Da lassen wir uns alle überraschen ob der neue Plus besser ist als der Alte, beim neuen (Ausgleichsbehälterlosen) Monarch hat die Modellpflege auf den neuen Schaft und die größere Kolbenstange schon mal grandios nicht geklappt. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## OJMad (5. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Macht den Bock auch nicht fett. Ich fand das ICB mit 150er Gabel, 70er Vorbau und 720er Lenker unangenehm kippelig, da solltest du eher einen kürzeren Vorbau und somit den etwas längeren Rahmen nehmen



So. Steuersatz ist eingepresst. Wenns zu groß ist, mach ich euch verantwortlich


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juni 2013)

Zwo, eins, Risiko!


----------



## fabi.e (6. Juni 2013)

Hans hat Übrigens hier mal die info raus gegeben, das ein gepresster Steuersatz nicht als Benutzung in eigentlichen Sinne gilt, und das Widerrufsrecht dadurch nicht verloren geht, vorausgesetzt, alles ist heile und unbeschädigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> So. Steuersatz ist eingepresst. Wenns zu groß ist, mach ich euch verantwortlich



Mach Bilder vom Aufbau


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Update zum Liefertermin der Reverb Stealth Stützen in 150mm: lt. SRAM können die Stützen etwa Mitte Juni verschickt werden. Da wir die Stützen einfliegen lassen, werden sie wohl auf jeden Fall vor den Bikes hier eintreffen. Den genauen Preis liefere ich nach, sobald ich die Frachtkosten habe.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_:
> 
> Danke für die Info Hans - Kannst du noch was zur 150mm-Reverb-Option sagen?
> 
> ...



Moin!
Das Spacer-Set für die HV-Kammer würde 9,99 kosten und wäre (in Fernost) innerhalb von ca. 4 Wochen lieferbar, also hier in ca. 5-6 Wochen. Bisher haben sich 20 Leute eingetragen. Kommt da noch was dazu oder war's das? Möchte irgendwer doch lieber im Internet bestellen? Ich würde meinerseits gern morgen bestellen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Paramedicus (6. Juni 2013)

Und warum kommen die 150er Reverbs da nicht wie geplant direkt dran oder zumindest auf wunsch?


War denn nicht die Lieferbarkeit das Problem?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. Juni 2013)

Was genau? Stütze oder Spacerset?


----------



## f4lkon (6. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das Spacer-Set für die HV-Kammer würde 9,99 kosten und wäre (in Fernost) innerhalb von ca. 4 Wochen lieferbar, also hier in ca. 5-6 Wochen. Bisher haben sich 20 Leute eingetragen. Kommt da noch was dazu oder war's das? Möchte irgendwer doch lieber im Internet bestellen? Ich würde meinerseits gern morgen bestellen.
> Gruß Hans



Pack noch die Bikes dabei  
Hab mich auch noch eingetragen, damit ich meine CD-Spindel nicht weiter zerschneiden muss.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2013)

Na kann nicht schaden noch ein Spacerset zu haben 

G.


----------



## warp4 (6. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das Spacer-Set für die HV-Kammer würde 9,99 kosten und wäre (in Fernost) innerhalb von ca. 4 Wochen lieferbar, also hier in ca. 5-6 Wochen. Bisher haben sich 20 Leute eingetragen. Kommt da noch was dazu oder war's das? Möchte irgendwer doch lieber im Internet bestellen? Ich würde meinerseits gern morgen bestellen.
> Gruß Hans



Hallo Hans,

finde es toll, dass und wie Du Dich engagierst.
Trotzdem bin ich so frei und zitiere hier mal einen Satz aus dem Propain TYEE Thread:

_...Wir haben uns dazu entschieden die benötigten Spacer für die Luftkammer für euch zu bestellen und jedem Tyee Kunden der Interesse hat kostenlos nachzuschicken. Die genaue Anleitung folgt in dem besagtem Video auf Facebook in ein paar Stunden.....

Robert
PROPAIN bikes..._ 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Paramedicus (6. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Was genau? Stütze oder Spacerset?




Beides  Nein, habs geändert und meinte die Reverb.


----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Und warum kommen die 150er Reverbs da nicht wie geplant direkt dran oder zumindest auf wunsch?
> War denn nicht die Lieferbarkeit das Problem?



Es wurden seitens Carver 125er Reverbs gespecct. 
Wer eine 150er Reverb wollte, konnte sich hier in eine Liste eintragen - Geplant ist, dass die entsprechenden Personen eine zusätzliche 150er Reverb zu quasi-OEM-Konditionen bekommen (ca. 180 Euro). 

Du baust die 125er vom Neurad ab, verkaufst sie für 180 Euro, baust die 150er ein und freust dich - so der Plan. 

Es war nie angedacht, die 150er direkt in Taiwan verbauen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> finde es toll, dass und wie Du Dich engagierst.
> Trotzdem bin ich so frei und zitiere hier mal einen Satz aus dem Propain TYEE Thread:
> ...



Wäre schön, die Dinger für lau zu bekommen... Ist halt eine Kulanz-Frage... Bei Canyon gabs für durchrauschende Hinterbauten afaik auch keine Kompensation


----------



## Paramedicus (6. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Es wurden seitens Carver 125er Reverbs gespecct.
> Wer eine 150er Reverb wollte, konnte sich hier in eine Liste eintragen - Geplant ist, dass die entsprechenden Personen eine zusätzliche 150er Reverb zu quasi-OEM-Konditionen bekommen (ca. 180 Euro).
> 
> Du baust die 125er vom Neurad ab, verkaufst sie für 180 Euro, baust die 150er ein und freust dich - so der Plan.
> ...



Oh doch, das war es. Und ja, mir ist das mit der Liste schon klar.


----------



## driest (6. Juni 2013)

Das war es urspruenglich. Nur dass es bei Carver mit den ganzen anderen Sachen nach Bastis Weggang verpeilt wurde und es dann zu spaet war. Dieses Kompensationsangebot war nie gedacht in Taiwan verbaut zu werden...


----------



## Airflyer (6. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das Spacer-Set für die HV-Kammer würde 9,99 kosten und wäre (in Fernost) innerhalb von ca. 4 Wochen lieferbar, also hier in ca. 5-6 Wochen. Bisher haben sich 20 Leute eingetragen. Kommt da noch was dazu oder war's das? Möchte irgendwer doch lieber im Internet bestellen? Ich würde meinerseits gern morgen bestellen.
> Gruß Hans




Hallo,


ich hätte auch gerne ein Spacer-Set nur leider funktioniert der Link bei mir nicht.


----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

driest schrieb:


> ... Dieses Kompensationsangebot war nie gedacht in Taiwan verbaut zu werden...



So meinte ich das


----------



## Paramedicus (6. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> So meinte ich das


Sach das doch! Und da die nun doch geliefert werden können, hätt sichs ja irgendwie ausgehen können..


----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich hätte auch gerne ein Spacer-Set nur leider funktioniert der Link bei mir nicht.



Probiert mal nochmal mit dem direkten Link:

http://www.doodle.com/4bpknfudc8st9486

Der tut bei mir eigentlich so wie er soll.


----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Sach das doch! Und da die nun doch geliefert werden können, hätt sichs ja irgendwie ausgehen können..



Sorry


----------



## Paramedicus (6. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Sorry


Erhebe er sich und 
Am ende bin ich froh, es gab nämlich schon länger keine Hiobsbotschaften mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Erhebe er sich und
> Am ende bin ich froh, es gab nämlich schon länger keine Hiobsbotschaften mehr



Noch liegen wir ja im letzten Plan


----------



## f4lkon (6. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Erhebe er sich und
> Am ende bin ich froh, es gab nämlich schon länger keine Hiobsbotschaften mehr



Eh nicht zu laut sonst hörts der Murphy noch!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Und warum kommen die 150er Reverbs da nicht wie geplant direkt dran oder zumindest auf wunsch?
> 
> 
> War denn nicht die Lieferbarkeit das Problem?




Weil in den Specs die 125er stand, als ich sie bekommen habe und ich keinen Grund hatte, die Specs nochmal in Frage zu stellen. 
Dasselbe gilt für die 40mm Vorbauten beim ICB02 (habe ich noch korrgieren können) und die 12°-Kröpfung beim Vector (konnte ich nicht mehr korrigieren).
Hatten wir alles schonmal durchgekaut, ist nun mal nicht zu ändern.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Airflyer (6. Juni 2013)

@ nino85:

Danke der Link hat funktioniert.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Hier der erste Test des ICB02 aus der "bikesport": http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/detailansicht-home/artikel/herzstueck-carver.html
Den kompletten Testbericht gibt's in Ausgabe 07/08-2013
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes 
Ich frag jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig und verstehe wenn ich da keine Antwort bekomme....

Wird es die Specs der 14er Modelle die dann hoffentlich im Winter lieferbar sind geben bevor die 2013er komplett bikes ausgeliefert werden?


Gibt für mich grad 3 optionen:

- doch Rahmen holen und selber auf bauen
- aufs eiseebee 2 warten 
- gleich den "Sommer" abschreiben und aufs 14er warten.

P.s. brauche noch Würfel mit 3 Seiten....


und wenn man das jetzt doch i see bee ausprechen sollte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (6. Juni 2013)

es gibt welche von 1-3, sind aber kinderwürfel


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

3 seiten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2013)

mein Hirn verknotet sich gerade bei der Vorstellung eines 3-Seitigen Objektes


----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...Bild...



Ist zwar OT - aber: Ich hoffe ja für den Besitzer des Auges schwer, dass das Bild eine Montage ist...


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> mein Hirn verknotet sich gerade bei der Vorstellung eines 3-Seitigen Objektes



Tipp: Zylinder - aber zum Würfeln nicht so geeignet


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes
> Ich frag jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig und verstehe wenn ich da keine Antwort bekomme....
> 
> Wird es die Specs der 14er Modelle die dann hoffentlich im Winter lieferbar sind geben bevor die 2013er komplett bikes ausgeliefert werden?
> ...



Nein, die Specs der 2014er Bikes gibt's wohl frühestens zur Eurobike.
Die Entscheidung Rahmen oder Rad kann ich dir nicht leichter machen, ich hab' ja keine Ahnung was du alles für nen Komplettaufbau des Rahmens brauchst. 
Ich kann aber sagen, daß der Temin für die Luftfracht der ICB01/02 Räder am 14.06. nochmal bestätigt wurde. Wir sind also im Zeitplan. 
Die paar Wochen sind angesichts der bereits abgerissenen Wartezeit ja ein Klacks...*wegduck*


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Nein, die Specs der 2014er Bikes gibt's wohl frühestens zur Eurobike.



war zu erwarten. Wobei - wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich noch kein 14er Teil gefunden das ich besser als das 13er finde. und die reverb 150 ist ja eh schon 14.



Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung Rahmen oder Rad kann ich dir nicht leichter machen, ich hab' ja keine Ahnung was du alles für nen Komplettaufbau des Rahmens brauchst.


alles außer Bremse, Pedal, Sattel.... und dann komm ich mit Rahmen auf ca 3350 also 1000 mehr als ICB 2 wenn ich bremse verkaufe...




Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ich kann aber sagen, daß der Temin für die Luftfracht der ICB01/02 Räder am 14.06. nochmal bestätigt wurde. Wir sind also im Zeitplan.
> Die paar Wochen sind angesichts der bereits abgerissenen Wartezeit ja ein Klacks...*wegduck*



Hm das ist ja dann doch schneller als ich jetzt gerechnet habe.


----------



## Kharne (6. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Tipp: Zylinder - aber zum Würfeln nicht so geeignet



Einfachen W6 nehmen, Ergebnis durch 2 teilen und aufrunden


----------



## vscope (6. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ich kann aber sagen, daß der Temin für die Luftfracht der ICB01/02 Räder am 14.06. nochmal bestätigt wurde.


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Einfachen W6 nehmen, Ergebnis durch 2 teilen und aufrunden



lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (6. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hm das ist ja dann doch schneller als ich jetzt gerechnet habe.



Es kommt ja noch das hier dazu:

Luftfracht+Verzollung (ca. 1 Woche, Erfahrungswerte)
Wareneingang und Weiterverteilung an die Filialen (3-4 Werktage)
Endmontage (ca. 1 Woche)
Versand zum Kunden (ca. 1-3 Werktage)

Plus ein paar Tage Puffer für irgendwelche kleinen Verzögerungen

--> Anlieferung beim Kunden etwa Mitte Juli

Aber  Schön, dass wir im Zeitplan liegen.


----------



## Pintie (6. Juni 2013)

eben. an "Mitte" hab ich nicht geglaubt


----------



## f4lkon (6. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ich kann aber sagen, daß der Temin für die Luftfracht der ICB01/02 Räder am 14.06. nochmal bestätigt wurde. Wir sind also im Zeitplan.
> Die paar Wochen sind angesichts der bereits abgerissenen Wartezeit ja ein Klacks...*wegduck*



Juhu! Auf irgendwas kann man immer warten und sei es der Tod. Mit 2,5 Wochen Lieferung, Zoll und Endabnahme bin ich bei Anfang Juli. Dann steh ich auch schon im Laden ;]


----------



## sebbo87 (6. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ich kann aber sagen, daß der Temin für die Luftfracht der ICB01/02 Räder am 14.06. nochmal bestätigt wurde. Wir sind also im Zeitplan.
> Die paar Wochen sind angesichts der bereits abgerissenen Wartezeit ja ein Klacks...*wegduck*



Das sind ja mal sehr sehr gute Nachrichten. Danke für die Info und generell Deinen Einsatz hier!


----------



## bansaiman (7. Juni 2013)

Die Bikesport hat endlich nen Test unseres rojektes ICb 02 gedruckt! 
KOmmt super wech


----------



## fabi.e (7. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Die Bikesport hat endlich nen Test unseres rojektes ICb 02 gedruckt!
> KOmmt super wech



Link?


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2013)

ICB Testberichte


----------



## Baggi4 (7. Juni 2013)

siehe post # 3316

oder auch hier bewegte Bilder in Farbe und mit Ton

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=637490

wenn der typ was dazu schreibt ists ok und er bekommt rege den "gefälltmirDaumen" (ich glaub der heißt so)

aber wenn man den fred zum Video liest kommt nen bissel was anders dazu.

wie aussagekräftig ist so ein Test? Ich will keine Antwort ich denke mir meinen Teil.


----------



## NoIdea (7. Juni 2013)

Da hier so viel Aktivität ist, wohl viele den FAQ Thread mittlerweile nicht mehr aktiv einsehen und ich ein wenig unter Zeitdruck stehe:
Könnte jemand hier kurz antworten?:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10664554#post10664554


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (9. Juni 2013)

Wheeeeha!
hab durch abtelefonieren der filialen ausgerechnet bei mir in der Nähe einen der letzten 44er icb 03 rahmen klarmachen können 

allerdings den monarch + will ich nicht.wer noch einen braucht,der kann sich via PN gerne bei mir melden 

Frage:welche sattelstutzendicke passt?guugel hat nichts ausgespuckt :-/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juni 2013)

31,6

FAQ, erster Post!


----------



## bansaiman (9. Juni 2013)

Dake, und tut mir leid, hab´s einfach nicht gefunden.

Ürbigens gibt es noch L=47er Rahmen beim XXl in St. Augustin, glaube ICb 03.

War bei Euren rahmen eigentlich auch die Dämpferpumpe dabei?

AN Caverbikes: Ist das jetzt eigentlich fest, dass wir defintiv mit dem Tioga Headset vornehmen müssen oder wird das angelset noch nachgeliefert? (wegen des Geldes vermute ich leider ja nicht, aber fragen kann man ja)


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Dake, und tut mir leid, hab´s einfach nicht gefunden.
> 
> Ürbigens gibt es noch L=47er Rahmen beim XXl in St. Augustin, glaube ICb 03.
> 
> ...



Moin!
Nicht Tioga sondern Tange Seiki und nicht wegen des Geldes sondern weil der Angleset immer noch nicht serienreif ist. Er wird auch definitiv nicht nachgeliefert.
Gruß Hans


----------



## bansaiman (9. Juni 2013)

ahso, schade.
hatte mich nur verschrieben.

kommt der dann voraussichtlich für die 2014er Modelle?


----------



## warp4 (9. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ahso, schade.
> hatte mich nur verschrieben.
> 
> kommt der dann voraussichtlich für die 2014er Modelle?



Welchen Erkenntnisgewinn versprichst Du Dir von einer positiven Antwort auf Deine Frage ??


Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (9. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes, 
Hallo Hans, ich habe das ICB2 direkt zu mir nachhause bestellt. 
Geht es dann von euch zeitgleich raus wie die Räder an die Filialen?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Paramedicus (10. Juni 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes,
> Hallo Hans, ich habe das ICB2 direkt zu mir nachhause bestellt.
> Geht es dann von euch zeitgleich raus wie die Räder an die Filialen?
> 
> ...




Die gehn doch erst in die Filialen und werden dann von da verschickt, oder?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Die gehn doch erst in die Filialen und werden dann von da verschickt, oder?


Ich denke auch dass die nicht direkt aus Fernost an die Haustür kommen...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes,
> Hallo Hans, ich habe das ICB2 direkt zu mir nachhause bestellt.
> Geht es dann von euch zeitgleich raus wie die Räder an die Filialen?
> 
> ...



Moin!
Alle vorbestellten ICB's werden asap von uns endmontiert, dabei unterscheiden wir nicht zwischen Vorbestellungen aus den Filialen und Versandbestellungen. Es macht für uns dann keinen Unterschied, ob das fertige Rad an eine Filiale oder direkt zum Kunden nach Hause geht. Im Endeffekt steht ja immer eine Bestellung dahinter...
Gruß Hans


----------



## FRmacks (10. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes 

Hallo Hans, 
Hast du Neuigkeiten bezüglich Restmodelle des 01er Komplettrads? Wird es hier überhaupt nochmal welche zu bestellen geben oder wurden hier schon alle als rahmenkits abverkauft?es hieß doch ursprünglich sobald alle Specs und Lagerbestände geklärt sind kann man nochmal welche bestellen.. 
Danke und Grüße


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes: Gibts aktuelle Stände zum ICB02? Einfach nur um mal wieder etwas zuhören ...  Danke dir Hans für die Arbeit die du hier mittlerweile reinsteckst!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

FRmacks schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> 
> Hallo Hans,
> Hast du Neuigkeiten bezüglich Restmodelle des 01er Komplettrads? Wird es hier überhaupt nochmal welche zu bestellen geben oder wurden hier schon alle als rahmenkits abverkauft?es hieß doch ursprünglich sobald alle Specs und Lagerbestände geklärt sind kann man nochmal welche bestellen..
> Danke und Grüße




Hab grad nochmal nachgehört. Soll heute oder morgen soweit sein.
Die Rahmenkits sind schon online, die Komplettbikes folgen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ahso, schade.
> hatte mich nur verschrieben.
> 
> kommt der dann voraussichtlich für die 2014er Modelle?



Höchstwahrscheinlich wird der Angleset auch 2014 nicht verbaut. Es liegt immer noch kein fahrbares Testmuster vor, und wir müssten das Teil schon ein paar Wochen oder besser Monate qüälen bevor es für die Serie in Frage kommt. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## doriuscrow (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Hans @Carver_Bikes - gibt es die Möglichkeit noch mehr Zughalter zu den Framekits zu erwerben? Oder wenigstens ne Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

Was genau brauchst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vx2200 (10. Juni 2013)

Und warum nur 3-Fach mitgeliefert obwohl 4-Fach benötigt wird?

Frage mich wie das bei den Serienbikes mit Reverb, Umwerfer, Bremse und Schaltwerk gelöst wird...


----------



## doriuscrow (10. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Was genau brauchst du?


 Also ich speziell benötige beim jetztigen Aufbau einen 1fach extra, aber generell gibt es ja verschiedene Aufbaumöglichkeiten, bei denen man schnell an seine Grenzen stösst. Siehe 4 Leitungen auf Unterrohr bei Verwendung von integrierter Stütze ...


----------



## Lindwurm (10. Juni 2013)

Geht mir genau so.
Hätte auch gerne 4 Fach. Sieht so nicht gut aus .


----------



## warp4 (10. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Was genau brauchst du?



Wäre schön, wenn Ihr die Teile einzeln als Zubehör im Shop anbieten könntet. Inclusive 4fach 
Dann kann sich jeder die benötigte Anzahl / Typ zusammenstellen.
Können ja nicht die Welt kosten...


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2013)

Wenns dass dann auch für nicht ICB Kunden gäbe wäre das top


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

Ich bestelle jetzt erstmal nen Schwung Führungen (auch 4-Fach) per Luftfracht.
Werde versuchen die Teile dann schnellstmöglich im Webshop anlegen zu lassen. 
Die Cable Guides wären dann natürlich auch für nicht-ICB-Kunden erhältlich.
Gruß Hans


----------



## vx2200 (10. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes
Super! Jetzt nur noch sicherstellen dass auch wirklich genug bestellt werden


----------



## doriuscrow (10. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ich bestelle jetzt erstmal nen Schwung Führungen (auch 4-Fach) per Luftfracht.
> Werde versuchen die Teile dann schnellstmöglich im Webshop anlegen zu lassen.
> Die Cable Guides wären dann natürlich auch für nicht-ICB-Kunden erhältlich.
> Gruß Hans


An dieser Stelle überkommt mich jetzt doch das Gefühl, dass man seitens Carver/Hans einen richtig guten Service hinbekommen kann  gefällt mir!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

Na ich nehm mal an, daß ein Satz 4er Führungen (3 Stück) pro ICB Rad/Rahmen + ein paar Dutzend zum Verkaufen reicht. Wegen den 1er, 2er und 3ern zum Nachrüsten werden uns die Leute wohl kaum die Bude einrennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2013)

Bitte bitte bitte macht ne Umfrage per Doodle bevor wieder 200% zu wenig bestellt wird!


----------



## vx2200 (10. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes


----------



## warp4 (10. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bitte bitte bitte macht ne Umfrage per Doodle bevor wieder 200% zu wenig bestellt wird!



+1


----------



## NoIdea (10. Juni 2013)

Seit einigen Minuten kann man wieder die Serienbikes bestellen -> Hab mir direkt meins gesichert -eeendlich

Witzigerweise steht dort, dass die auf "Lager" sind und in 5 Tagen könnte ich mit einer Ankunft bei einer XXL Filiale rechnen. Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein oder?¿?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Seit einigen Minuten kann man wieder die Serienbikes bestellen -> Hab mir direkt meins gesichert -eeendlich
> 
> Witzigerweise steht dort, dass die auf "Lager" sind und in 5 Tagen könnte ich mit einer Ankunft bei einer XXL Filiale rechnen. Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein oder?¿?




Nein, kann es nicht


----------



## NoIdea (10. Juni 2013)

Naja, wenigstens hört jetzt das F5-hämmern auf der Shop-Seite auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (10. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Nein, kann es nicht



Hallo Hans, du hattest doch mal den neuen Preis für das ICB3 gepostet. Ich glaube auf der XXL Seite ist der alte Preis.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Hallo Hans, du hattest doch mal den neuen Preis für das ICB3 gepostet. Ich glaube auf der XXL Seite ist der alte Preis.



Moin!
Hab's gesehen, wird korrigiert.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Shimon (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
ich überlege meinen Rahmen zu verkaufen und auf das IBC umzusteigen. Gibt es irgendwo eine Auflistung wo die genauen Daten zum Rahmen stehen und nicht nur die Größen. Dann kann ich genauer schauen was ich von meinem alten Rahmen mitnehmen kann. Vielen Dank


----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2013)

Es gibt hier im Forum ein FAQ!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

Federweg hinten: 170mm oder 150mm
Steuersatz: ZS44/ZS56 Tapered semi-integriert
Tretlager: BSA 73mm Gewinde
Bremsstandard hinten: PM180mm ohne Adapter
Dämpfereinbaumaße: 22,2mm/8mm und 45mm/8mm
Dämpfer: 216*63,5
Übersetzung Hinterbau: 2,68 bei 170mm
Reifenfreiheit: 2,4"
Achse hinten: X-12 (142*12mm)
Sattelstützdurchmesser: 31,6mm
Umwerfer: Shimano E-Typ2 oder SRAM low direct mount S3, von unten gezogen
Fehlt noch was?
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (10. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Fehlt noch was?
> Gruß Hans



ja Leute die lesen können und wissen das man die Suchfunktion nutzen darf...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (10. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin!
Update zu den Spacersets für die HV-Kammer beim Monarch Plus:
Es hatten sich 26 Leute eingetragen, wir haben sicherheitshalber ein paar mehr bestellt. 
Die geschätzte Lieferzeit sind 5 Wochen.
Der Einbau ist ziemlich einfach (sogar ich hab's geschafft) und geht streng genommen ohne Spezialwerkzeug.
Mit etwas Glück können wir auf dem Bike-Festival in Willingen Testfahrten mit teilweise zugespacerten Dämpfern anbieten. Ob das klappt, kann ich ab Donnerstag genau sagen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## FRmacks (10. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal nachgehört. Soll heute oder morgen soweit sein.
> Die Rahmenkits sind schon online, die Komplettbikes folgen.
> Gruß Hans



Danke für die Rückmeldung.. da es kurze Zeit später online war konnte  ich meins nun endlich bestellen


----------



## bansaiman (10. Juni 2013)

Ohh, was ist das denn?
Seit wann ist denn der olle MOnarch im ICb 01? 
Warum nicht der Durolux RCA? Lieferschwierigkeiten oder wpran liegt´s? der bessere Dämpfer wäre es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## GuyGood (10. Juni 2013)

Kann mir nochmal jemand verraten, welche Bremsscheiben beim 02 verbaut sein werden. Ich nehme an die RT 64?
Und ich weiß, dass jetzt im Shop 125mm Reverb steht aber besteht denn für jetzige Besteller noch die Möglichkeit eine 150er Reverb zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (10. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Ohh, was ist das denn?
> Seit wann ist denn der olle MOnarch im ICb 01?
> Warum nicht der Durolux RCA? Lieferschwierigkeiten oder wpran liegt´s? der bessere Dämpfer wäre es auf jeden Fall!



Nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2013)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Kann mir nochmal jemand verraten, welche Bremsscheiben beim 02 verbaut sein werden. Ich nehme an die RT 64?
> Und ich weiß, dass jetzt im Shop 125mm Reverb steht aber besteht denn für jetzige Besteller noch die Möglichkeit eine 150er Reverb zu bekommen?



Chance abgelaufen.


----------



## nino85 (10. Juni 2013)

GuyGood schrieb:


> Kann mir nochmal jemand verraten, welche Bremsscheiben beim 02 verbaut sein werden. Ich nehme an die RT 64?
> Und ich weiß, dass jetzt im Shop 125mm Reverb steht aber besteht denn für jetzige Besteller noch die Möglichkeit eine 150er Reverb zu bekommen?



Rotor lt. erster Seite: SM-RT66 - Der RT 64 ist Centerlock, die Charger-Naben sind 6-Loch.

150er Reverb: Frag direkt per PN bei Carver_Bikes an. Es gab damals eine Umfrage und man konnte (nicht öffentlich) seine Kontaktdaten angeben. Es wurden aber lt. Hans mehr Stützen bestellt, als ursprünglich mal bestellt - ob noch was da ist, kann wohl nur er dir sagen.


----------



## GuyGood (10. Juni 2013)

kharne. Ja, Schade. Dachte eben da war mal was wo es vorher schon nachzügler gab und noch paar Stützen über waren aber was solls. 
Und ok, da frag ich einfach mal direkt  
Hab jedenfalls gerade 02er in XL bestellt. Freu mich schon so, wird auch mein erstes Fully *muhaha*
Bin zwar noch nicht ganz sicher wegen diesen ominösen Gerüchten bezüglich des "weichen" Hinterbaus, aber wird schon schief gehen


----------



## Pintie (10. Juni 2013)

laut meiner Rechnung dürften noch ca 5 reverbs über sein.

wird sich schon klären...

der ein oder andere soll ja über eine Vecnum Moveloc nachdenken


----------



## nino85 (10. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes:

Jetzt hätte ich doch auch noch eine Frage an dich, Hans:

Bei den Laufrädern war mein letzter Stand, dass es wohl keine custom-Decals gibt, die Nabe aber wohl schwarz werden soll. 
Wie ist das mit den roten Nippeln und den beiden weißen Speichen pro Laufrad? Wurde da auch was angepasst oder kommt das in rot/weiß, wie die Decals?


----------



## NoIdea (11. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Nein, kann es nicht



GLaube ich weiß, wie diese seltsam schnelle Lieferzeit zustande kommt: Heute bekam ich eine Versandbestätigung... und zwar über den Pulsmesser, der kostenlos mitgesendet wird. Wahrscheinlich ist dieser dafür verantwortlich, dass die Info kam, dass ich in ~5 Tagen meine Bestellung abholen könnte


----------



## nino85 (11. Juni 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> GLaube ich weiß, wie diese seltsam schnelle Lieferzeit zustande kommt: Heute bekam ich eine Versandbestätigung... und zwar über den Pulsmesser, der kostenlos mitgesendet wird. Wahrscheinlich ist dieser dafür verantwortlich, dass die Info kam, dass ich in ~5 Tagen meine Bestellung abholen könnte



Pulsmesser?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Juni 2013)

Pulsmesser? 



GuyGood schrieb:


> Bin zwar noch nicht ganz sicher wegen diesen ominösen Gerüchten bezüglich des "weichen" Hinterbaus, aber wird schon schief gehen


Erst selbst fahren und dann urteilen, so werd ichs auch machen  Bin wirklich gespannt auf das Gerät...

Wenn es dein erstes Fully ist, wird der Hinterbau im Vergleich zu deinem alten Bike allerdings höchstwahrscheinlich durchaus etwas weicher sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (11. Juni 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es dein erstes Fully ist, wird der Hinterbau im Vergleich zu deinem alten Bike allerdings höchstwahrscheinlich durchaus etwas weicher sein...
> ...



 

Ich komme vom Hardtail... Meine Vermutung: Solange ich keinen Vergleich mit anderen Fullys habe und der Hinterbau nicht so weich ist, dass er gleich wegbröselt werde ich vermutlich nichts dran auszusetzen haben


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> ...Wenn es dein erstes Fully ist, wird der Hinterbau im Vergleich zu deinem alten Bike allerdings höchstwahrscheinlich durchaus etwas weicher sein...



Wenn nicht - mal mit dem Dämpfungshamster zum Tierarzt, der hat dann einen Krampf...

Ich habe heute morgen mal recht brutal das Hinterrad gepackt und seitlich gedrückt und gezogen.
Erstes Fazit: das Rad flext deutlich mehr...
Zweites Fazit: ich kann, wenn ich wirklich fest drücke/ziehe, eine minimale Bewegung an der Wippe sehen. Aber: da ist das Rad schon weit entfernt von rund.
Etwas ähnliches hatte ich mal am Big Hit und am Sanction gemacht, weil ich die Lager getauscht hatte. Aus meiner Erinnerung würde ich sagen, das die mindestens genausoviel gearbeitet haben. Steinhart waren die jedenfalls definitiv auch nicht.
Also für mich ist der flexende ICB Hinterbau ein Mysterium...

Kann man das noch irgendwie anders verifizieren?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich komme vom Hardtail... Meine Vermutung: Solange ich keinen Vergleich mit anderen Fullys habe und der Hinterbau nicht so weich ist, dass er gleich wegbröselt werde ich vermutlich nichts dran auszusetzen haben



Das wird er definitiv nicht - wegbröseln würde er IMHO sogar eher, wenn das Gegenteil der Fall wäre und der Hinterbau die Schläge ungefiltert straff aufsaugen würde.

Was die Haltbarkeit angeht steht noch unser Bericht über den Besuch im Prüflabor mit dem ICB aus - der kommt aber noch. Was man schonmal sagen kann: Der Rahmen hat über die anderthalbfache (heftige!) Test- und Dauertestbelastung bei EFBE klaglos überstanden, was laut Prüfer nicht unbedingt der Standard ist.

Lasst euch überraschen 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn nicht - mal mit dem Dämpfungshamster zum Tierarzt, der hat dann einen Krampf...
> 
> Ich habe heute morgen mal recht brutal das Hinterrad gepackt und seitlich gedrückt und gezogen.
> Erstes Fazit: das Rad flext deutlich mehr...
> ...



Gute Frage, keine Ahnung...  @Stefan.Stark?


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juni 2013)

Ich persönlich stelle mir die Frage was denn so besonders schlecht an einem flexenden Hinterbau sein soll, natürlich nur wenn es jetzt nicht unbedingt aus Richtung der Lager kommt und diese dann schnell durch sind?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (11. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_:
> 
> Jetzt hätte ich doch auch noch eine Frage an dich, Hans:
> 
> ...



Moin!
Die Laufräder kommen mit Custom Decals.
Gruß Hans


----------



## vscope (11. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Laufräder kommen mit Custom Decals.
> Gruß Hans



Sehr schön  nur die Farbe Custom oder auch das Design?
Wenn ja welches Design?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (11. Juni 2013)

Nur die Farbe der Standard-Decals. Mit Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen...wie zum Geier lädt man hier Bilder hoch, die *keine* URL haben?
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (11. Juni 2013)

entweder beim erstellen unten auf erweitert gehen und als anhang hoch laden.
oder ins eigene Benutzer Album laden und dann verknüpfen.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Nur die Farbe der Standard-Decals. Mit Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen...wie zum Geier lädt man hier Bilder hoch, die *keine* URL haben?
> Gruß Hans



Kontrollzentrum -> deine Fotos (Leiste links) - Bild hochladen - warten - dann "mit ...Code einbetten" -> HTML kopieren -> in Post einfügen


----------



## nino85 (11. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Nur die Farbe der Standard-Decals. Mit Bildern kann ich leider nicht dienen...wie zum Geier lädt man hier Bilder hoch, die *keine* URL haben?
> Gruß Hans



Coole Sache 

Bliebe noch die Frage mit den weißen Speichen und den roten Nippeln? =)


----------



## Carver_Bikes (11. Juni 2013)




----------



## vscope (11. Juni 2013)

Viel erkennt man nicht aber sicher um einiges besser als die standard roten decals


----------



## nino85 (11. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


>



Die Charger Pro sehen dann aus wie die Pro SL?






Gefällt mir sehr gut, vielleicht bleiben die Decals ja doch dran


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes : gibt es einen Termin, ab wann die Rahmenkits wieder bestellbar sind?


----------



## warp4 (11. Juni 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_ : gibt es einen Termin, ab wann die Rahmenkits wieder bestellbar sind?



Geht doch !

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/fahrrad-teile/rahmen#fxxl_brand=carver&gan_data=true



Gruß Uwe


----------



## Makke (11. Juni 2013)

seltsam ... wenn man nach "ICB" sucht, tauchen sie nicht auf ... egal ... Order geht raus 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike71 (11. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Update zu den Spacersets für die HV-Kammer beim Monarch Plus:
> Es hatten sich 26 Leute eingetragen, wir haben sicherheitshalber ein paar mehr bestellt.
> Die geschätzte Lieferzeit sind 5 Wochen.
> ...



Na dann lasse ich mich auf jeden Fall mal bei euch am Stand in Willingen blicken 

Ich bin beim Enduro Rennen leider noch mit meinem alten Bike am start 

Ist noch jemand außer Max mit dem ICB dabei??


----------



## grey (12. Juni 2013)

kleine Verständnisfrage:

Tretlager-offset verändert sich mit einem 222er Dämpfer um +6mm, ist das soweit korrekt?
Effektiv wäre die Änderung, bei gleichem Sag dann ca. +1mm, also vernachlässigbar.

Oder hab ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler eingebaut?

edit: nein, ich glaub das stimmt überhaupt nicht, naja egal.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2013)

Hi greyz,

gemessen aus der 170mm/flach Position wird das Hinterrad durch einen 222er Dämpfer ~17,6mm weiter "ausgefedert".
*EDIT (habs falsche Maß abgegriffen)*: Dadurch steigt das Tretlager um *~11.2mm (auf ~19.2mm über BB).*
Der LW wird um ~0.4° steiler.

Mit ein bissl mehr Diggen-SAG ändert sich also nicht viel. Ich sehe Griptechnisch auch große Vorteile bei hohem Negativfederweg, das ist aber stark von der Fahrweise abhängig.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## grey (12. Juni 2013)

ah, das klingt sinnvoll, danke.


----------



## foreigner (12. Juni 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> kleine Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Tretlager-offset verändert sich mit einem 222er Dämpfer um +6mm, ist das soweit korrekt?
> Effektiv wäre die Änderung, bei gleichem Sag dann ca. +1mm, also vernachlässigbar.
> ...


 
Die Ausfederung ändert sich in der 170mm Stellung um 16mm. Du musst das Überstzungsverhältnis x den 6mm mehr Dämpferlänge nehmen. Bei gleichem Sag (prozentual) also 11mm weitere Ausfederung. Das ergibt ca. 7mm höheres Tretlager im Fahrzustand.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Offset ändert sich in der 170mm Stellung um 16mm. Du musst das Überstzungsverhältnis x den 6mm mehr Dämpferlänge nehmen. Also bei prozentual gleichem Sag sind´s ca. 11mm mehr Offset.



Nicht ganz, das Vorderrad ändert seine Position ja nicht... also musst Du die ganze Geometrie "drehen". Das BB Offset ändert sich nicht so stark, wie das Hinterrad weiter raus kommt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (12. Juni 2013)

Das war rein rechnerisch. Stefan wird´s noch genauer wissen.


----------



## foreigner (12. Juni 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, das Vorderrad ändert seine Position ja nicht... also musst Du die ganze Geometrie "drehen". Das BB Offset ändert sich nicht so stark, wie das Hinterrad weiter raus kommt.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


 
Hatte den Fehler selbst schon gemerkt und korrigiert.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hatte den Fehler selbst schon gemerkt und korrigiert.



Hab auch n falsches Maß abgegriffen... so schnell gehts 

Korrektur siehe den Post oben. Das BB Offset ändert sich natürlich mehr als 5mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (13. Juni 2013)

Wenn die suntour Gabeln jetzt nicht mehr an den ICBs verbaut werden, hat die Alternative dann eigentlich auch weiße Tauchrohre?


----------



## nino85 (13. Juni 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Wenn die suntour Gabeln jetzt nicht mehr an den ICBs verbaut werden, hat die Alternative dann eigentlich auch weiße Tauchrohre?



Es werden keine Suntour-Gabeln mehr verbaut?
Es wurde doch nur der Dämpfer ersetzt? Die Gabel bleibt afaik eine Durolux RC (leider ohne 2)


----------



## Pintie (13. Juni 2013)

@ noidea name ist Programm ?

es ging um Dämpfer....


----------



## nino85 (13. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @ noidea name ist Programm ?
> 
> es ging um Dämpfer....



Nänänä  Zu langsam


----------



## f4lkon (13. Juni 2013)

Ach ne was war es schön als sich hier noch Leute getummelt haben, die auch mal 20 Seiten zurück gelesen haben und dann fragen stellten.

Naja egal ich bin bester Laune, denn morgen heißt es schon ready to take off, mein Bike kommt.


----------



## NoIdea (14. Juni 2013)

Ach mist, ich wusste doch, dass ich da was verwechsle.
Naja, meine name schützt mich ja vor sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (14. Juni 2013)

mal ne Frage an diejenigen, welche ihr Bike schon fahren:

Habt ihr Probleme mit dem Durchlauf des Lenkers/Bremshebel am Oberrohr. 
Beim User -Wally-, dessen Rad ich schon mal proberollen konnte/durfte kam mir das sehr knapp vor. (Vorbau Syntace 60mm + 1cm Spacer + Race Face Atlas FR mit 0,5" Rise)


----------



## Pintie (14. Juni 2013)

Wusste doch das eine Doppelbrückengabel auch heute noch irgend einen Vorteil hat 
Zumindest trifft da der Lenker nie den Rahmen.

Nach 10 Jahren DB muss ich da also wieder drauf aufpassen... 

Wobei ich wenn ich mir die Bilder anschau glaube das das doch gehen müsste. Vielleicht beim Bremshebel gefährlich.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juni 2013)

Bremshebel blockiert bei mir den lenkerdurchlauf. Ich befürchte mal, dass es da evtl. mal zu problemen kommen wird im falle eines sturzes...


----------



## tudeski (14. Juni 2013)

@Makke

Bei mir schlägt der X9 Schaltgriff 1A ins Oberrohr ein. Habe aber auch auf Grund eines zu kurzen Gabelschafts keinen Spacer unter dem Vorbau.
50mm Megaforce, 780 Lenker mit 12mm Rise


----------



## Paramedicus (14. Juni 2013)

Gibts da nicht so anschläge dafür?  Hatte schon bei einigen aufbauten hier den verdacht.


----------



## nino85 (14. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht so anschläge dafür?  Hatte schon bei einigen aufbauten hier den verdacht.



Anschlagschutz kenne ich eigentlich nur für DC-Gabeln. 
Syntace stellt da noch was her für Single-Crown, allerdings ist das dann ein kompletter Steuersatz, meine ich.

btw: Das Risiko anzuschlagen dürfte wohl bei den großen Größen deutlich höher sein, oder?


----------



## Pintie (14. Juni 2013)

Also bei Serie (XL) wirds wohl mit dem Bremshebel knapp


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juni 2013)

Japp, ich hab am XL derzeit 25mm Spacer, einen Lenker mit irgendwas um 18mm Rise und einen 60er Vorbau montiert, so geht der Hebel grad so drüber. Mit 10mm weniger Spacer (was unbequem war) hab ich mir schon ne Macke in den Aufkleber gehauen.


----------



## f4lkon (14. Juni 2013)

Ist bei I-Spec  wohl auch bei kleineren Größen nicht so toll. Zumindest wäre dann schon mal die Sollbruchstelle da


----------



## Pintie (14. Juni 2013)

tja so ist das bei Flachen Lenkwinkeln 
Aber gut zu wissen das man da mal beim einstellen dran denken sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (14. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> tja so ist das bei Flachen Lenkwinkeln
> Aber gut zu wissen das man da mal beim einstellen dran denken sollte.



Definitiv. @Makke: Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## f4lkon (14. Juni 2013)

@Hans : da die im Osten ja nun schon was länger wach sind, wollte ich mal ob der Flieger schon beladen ist ?


----------



## Makke (14. Juni 2013)

... so etwas ist eigentlich ein Ausschlusskriterium, da ich gerne etwas "verspielter" unterwegs bin ... (bin da von meinem SX auch etwas verwöhnt)
hmmm ... jetzt muss ich doch mal etwas überlegen ... *grrr*


----------



## tudeski (14. Juni 2013)

die ernst gemeinte Frage ist hier halt: gibt es vergleichbare Bikes ( also aktuelle Enduros mit gleicher/ähnlicher Geometrie ) bei gleichen Anbauteilen, weniger Probleme mit künstlichen Sollbruchstellen im Oberrohr haben? ;-)


----------



## Kharne (14. Juni 2013)

Nein. Die Einschlagstellen wirst du immer bei großen Rahmengrößen haben.


----------



## tudeski (14. Juni 2013)

Dann samma ja beinand ;-)


----------



## younox (14. Juni 2013)

Sowas? Oder sowas? Ich mein wenn der Barspin oder X-Up eh flach fällt ..


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2013)

Puhh, würd ich mir sows nie ans Rad schrauben. Beides nicht wirklich sturztauglich
Bei mir gehts, der Vollständigjeitshalber, am L Rahmen mit Syntace Vector 760mm Breite und 12° mit XT Bremse ganz genau drüber. Glaube ich hab einen 5mm Spacer drunter...können aber auch 2 sein..weiß ich jetzt nimmer auswendig

G.


----------



## Paramedicus (14. Juni 2013)

Interessant wäre ja zu wissen wieviel die Taiwanesen an der Gabel dran lassen bei den Serienrädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (14. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Interessant wäre ja zu wissen wieviel die Taiwanesen an der Gabel dran lassen bei den Serienrädern...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10507163&postcount=1603


----------



## bansaiman (14. Juni 2013)

Man kann doch sicher von manchen Herstellern diese BUmper ihrer DHler als Ersatzteil bekommen.

Evtl. gibt es auch im Baumarkt einen Gummi öhnlicher Form, der in der Gesamterscheinung i.O.ist und nicht das Gesamtbild verschandelt oder einen Gabel-/Dämpfer Elastomer zerstückeln. Da findet sich sicher eine Variante, es sei denn, jemand kann sich gar nicht mit einem Gegenstand jeglicher Art dort anfreunden


----------



## nino85 (14. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Man kann doch sicher von manchen Herstellern diese BUmper ihrer DHler als Ersatzteil bekommen.
> 
> Evtl. gibt es auch im Baumarkt einen Gummi öhnlicher Form, der in der Gesamterscheinung i.O.ist und nicht das Gesamtbild verschandelt oder einen Gabel-/Dämpfer Elastomer zerstückeln. Da findet sich sicher eine Variante, es sei denn, jemand kann sich gar nicht mit einem Gegenstand jeglicher Art dort anfreunden



Und an dem Bumper willst du was anschlagen lassen? Bremse oder Schalthebel?
Bei DC-Gabeln schlägt ja der Teil der Gabel zwischen beiden Brücken an.


----------



## Paramedicus (14. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10507163&postcount=1603



Danke! Ich hoffe das dann "2kleine" Spacer reichen. Hatte bisher bei allen Rädern unschöne Schmarren.


----------



## nino85 (14. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Danke! Ich hoffe das dann "2kleine" Spacer reichen...



dito


----------



## bansaiman (14. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Und an dem Bumper willst du was anschlagen lassen? Bremse oder Schalthebel?
> Bei DC-Gabeln schlägt ja der Teil der Gabel zwischen beiden Brücken an.




Jepp, wenn 2 kleine 2 Spacer reichen, wäre natürlich ideal. Und JA, mein Vorschlag würde auch klappen, um´s Rohr zu schützen. Abe rist alles eine Sache der Durchführung. Hätte da dann eher Angst um meine Brems- und SChalthebel bei jedem Sturz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (14. Juni 2013)

Warum ist das eig bei größeren Rahmen eher gefährlich?


----------



## Makke (14. Juni 2013)

Das mit dem Lenkeranschlag ließe sich sogar recht einfach machen. 
Vorrausgesetzt der Gabelschaft ist lang genug, würde ich oben einen anderen Steuersatz verbauen, welche nicht integriert ist, dazu einen Spacer, dann sollte das passen und die Optik geht nicht so kaputt ...

Alternativ könnte man einen Anschlagschutz aus Carbon am Oberrohr verbauen ... mal sehe, muss hier mal etwas überlegen ... wäre doch gelacht, wenn man das nicht in den Griff bekäme ...



Paramedicus schrieb:


> Warum ist das eig bei größeren Rahmen eher gefährlich?



weil sich der Winkel vom Steuerohr zum Oberrohr ändert ... bei "L" sind das ca.90° ... bei "M" ist er spitzer und bei "XL" noch flacher.


----------



## nino85 (14. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Warum ist das eig bei größeren Rahmen eher gefährlich?



Ganz einfach - bei den großen Rahmen fällt meistens das Oberrohr nicht so steil ab als bei den kleinen Rahmen. 
Entsprechend kann es passieren, dass du bei selber Lenkerlänge beim großen Rahmen kollidierst, bei einem kleineren aber nicht.

Edith sagt: Zu Langsam! - Damnit.


----------



## Paramedicus (14. Juni 2013)

Ahja,hatte ich so noch nicht betrachtet,danke.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (15. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @_Hans_ : da die im Osten ja nun schon was länger wach sind, wollte ich mal ob der Flieger schon beladen ist ?



Japp, die Räder sind unterwegs.
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (15. Juni 2013)

Mega :thumbup:


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Juni 2013)

Die Stützen auch?

...fragt ein interessierter ICB03-Käufer


----------



## Makke (15. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes

Hast Du einen Tipp für das "Problem" ...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (16. Juni 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> 
> Hast Du einen Tipp für das "Problem" ...



Moin!
Ein Steuersatz mit Einschlagsbegrenzung würde das beheben. Müsste mal prüfen, ob das mit moderatem Aufpreis machbar ist.
Gruß Hans


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ein Steuersatz mit Einschlagsbegrenzung würde das beheben. Müsste mal prüfen, ob das mit moderatem Aufpreis machbar ist.
> Gruß Hans



Sowas wäre das Erste was aus dem Rad fliegen würde wenn es verbaut würde
Ein Spacer mehr unter dem Lenker sollte wohl für jeden verkraftbar sein...die Front ist eh sacktief.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (17. Juni 2013)

... ich hatte eher an eine Steuersatz gedacht, welche nicht integriert ist, sondern klassisch aufsetzt um etwas Höhe zu gewinnen.
Ich kenne genug Leute, die mit den Anschlagsbegrenzungsdingern mehr Schaden am Ende hatten ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juni 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> ... ich hatte eher an eine Steuersatz gedacht, welche nicht integriert ist, sondern klassisch aufsetzt um etwas Höhe zu gewinnen.
> Ich kenne genug Leute, die mit den Anschlagsbegrenzungsdingern mehr Schaden am Ende hatten ...



Macht das einen Unterschied zu dem Integrierten mit Spacer?


----------



## Makke (17. Juni 2013)

es sieht besser aus als ein typischer Spacerturm .. (mMn)


----------



## Pintie (17. Juni 2013)

also ich finde mehr spacer eleganter. Bei einem integrierten kann man ja einfach mehr spacer drauf machen.
bei einem klassischen aber nicht weg....

Die Anschlag Dinger sind zwar nett gedacht - in Real aber mißt. 
Was funktioniert ist ein gedämpfter Steuersatz. Verändert aber halt auch das fahrgefühl. Gabs mal bei Yeti. Im gegensatz zum Acros dämpft sowas halt immer.

Whatever. Wer angst hat macht entweder den lenker höher, die bremshebel flacher oder packt sich eine Lage Carbon oder sonst was ums Oberrohr.


----------



## benzinkanister (17. Juni 2013)

Bremshebelklemmung einfach nicht so arg anknallen? Dann weichen die schon von alleine aus...


----------



## Makke (17. Juni 2013)

war ja auch nur eine Überlegung ... 

Ich kann mal das Bild raussuchen, wie eine Hand aussieht, die zwischen Oberrohr und Lenkgriff klemmt ...


----------



## Pintie (17. Juni 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Bremshebelklemmung einfach nicht so arg anknallen? Dann weichen die schon von alleine aus...



nö das bringt nix. (ist aber generell sinnvoll)

Der hebel kommt ja so ans oberrohr das es den hebel nach außen ziehen will - nicht am Lenker drehen.


----------



## foreigner (17. Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt nicht mehr alles verfolgt, daher 4 Fragen:

- Ist die 150mm Reverb damit jetzt bestellt, oder muss ich noch was machen?
- Ändert sich noch was im Zeitplan oder kann ich mein Bike Anfang Juli im Laden abholen?
- Welchen Rimstrip und Ventile (auch Tublessmilchempfehlung erwünscht) nehme ich, wenn ich die Sun-ringles vom ICB 2 tubeless fahren will? Würde das gern schon mal bestellen und habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit nicht-UST-tubelessgeschichten, würde es aber mal gerne probieren.
- Was kam jetzt eigentlich mit den M/M Monarchen raus. Passt das jetzt bei Fahrern um die 75kg oder nicht. Brauch ich die Ringe für mehr progression, oder was waren jetzt die Empfehlungen?
Grüße


----------



## vscope (17. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> - Welchen Rimstrip und Ventile (auch Tublessmilchempfehlung erwünscht) nehme ich, wenn ich die Sun-ringles vom ICB 2 tubeless fahren will? Würde das gern schon mal bestellen und habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit nicht-UST-tubelessgeschichten, würde es aber mal gerne probieren.
> Grüße



Rimstrip + Tubeless Ventile sind dabei lauf Hans. Milch, dont know. 
Ich verwende Stans und habe keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (17. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht mehr alles verfolgt, daher 4 Fragen:
> 
> - Ist die 150mm Reverb damit jetzt bestellt, oder muss ich noch was machen?



Wenn du in der Liste stehst, solltest du eigentlich irgendwann eine bekommen - Rückmeldung über das weitere Vorgehen und finaler Preis stehen noch aus.



> - Ändert sich noch was im Zeitplan oder kann ich mein Bike Anfang Juli im Laden abholen?



Letzter Stand war: 
- Wir sind im Plan: Auslieferung Mitte Juli (nicht Anfang).



> - Was kam jetzt eigentlich mit den M/M Monarchen raus. Passt das jetzt bei Fahrern um die 75kg oder nicht. Brauch ich die Ringe für mehr progression, oder was waren jetzt die Empfehlungen?



Die Meinungen über den Zugstufentune gehen etwas auseinander...

 @Carver_Bikes, @Stefan.Stark: 
Hans, Stefan: 
Ihr hattet ja beim Bikefestival mehrere Monarch plus mit verschiedenen HV-Kammer-Setups dabei: Hat sich da was rauskristallisiert?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juni 2013)

Kann ich nichts zu sagen, aber ich kann was zum Stefan sagen:

Danke fürs nette Gespräch! Da hat man sich auf Anhieb verstanden ... danke fürs basteln des Radels und den ständigen positiven Support!


----------



## doriuscrow (17. Juni 2013)

Wie sich M/M anfühlen würde, weiss ich leider nicht - habs gleich zum Helmchen geschickt. Kann also nur vom bearbeiteten Fahrwerk berichten!  Die Zugstufe ist ja an "L" angelehnt und ich fahre im Moment 4-6 Klicks "zu" und finde das sehr angenehm. Kammer ist auch zugespacert. Zusammen mit der bearbeiteten Lyrik ergibt sich ein lebhaftes, stimmiges Fahrwerk, schön straff - genau wie ich es wollte. Das ganze bei 80Kg ohne alles  - ca. 90 mit Wasser, Banane und Werkzeug im Sack.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht mehr alles verfolgt, daher 4 Fragen:
> 
> - Ist die 150mm Reverb damit jetzt bestellt, oder muss ich noch was machen?
> - Ändert sich noch was im Zeitplan oder kann ich mein Bike Anfang Juli im Laden abholen?
> ...



Moin!


Die Reverb 150mm werden am Mittwoch per Luftfracht an uns verschickt. Wir werden sie wahrscheinlich zusammen mit den Rädern ausliefern.
Sieht so aus als ob der Zeitplan steht, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. Die Räder stehen noch beim Zoll.
Bei den Charger-Laufrädern sind die Tubeless-Milch, Felgenband und Ventile schon dabei. Meine Erfahrungen damit: es tritt nach der Montage immer wieder an neuen Stellen Luft aus. Diese Löcher kann man durch gezieltes verteilen der Milch wieder schliessen. Danach wieder auf ca. 2,5 bar aufpumpen und warten, bis sich die nächste undichte Stelle bildet und so weiter. Nach 2-3 Tagen hört das dann auf, und die Räder sind wirklich dicht. Vorher würde ich damit nicht losfahren.
Der Monarch scheint gut zu funktionieren. Wir hatten in Willngen Dämpfer mit verschiedenen Spacer-Setups dabei, die Nachfrage war aber gleich Null, zumindest bei mir. Meine Empfehlung: fahr ersmal so wie er kommt. Das Spacerset kostet nix und ist in 2-3 Minuten montiert, das geht bei Bedarf auch noch im Nachhinein.
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juni 2013)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos Hans!   Na dann kann das ja durchaus was mit Anfang Juli werden. Diese Woche Zoll, nächsten 1,5 Wochen Versand an Filialen und Endabnahme. Sollte dann ja auf erste Juli Woche, spätestens auf 8. Juli hinauslaufen.


----------



## nino85 (17. Juni 2013)

Verschickt wurden die Bikes Montag letzte Woche (zumindest war das afaik mal der Plan)

Vor uns stehen also noch (Datumswerte sind von mir orakelt
Luftfracht+Verzollung (ca. 1 Woche, Erfahrungswerte) 
--> Ende ca. Mittwoch 19.06.2013 ?

Wareneingang und Weiterverteilung an die Filialen (3-4 Werktage)
--> Ende ca. Dienstag 25.06.2013

Endmontage (ca. 1 Woche)
--> Ende ca. Dienstag 02.07.2013

Versand zum Kunden (ca. 1-3 Werktage)
--> Bike bei mir ca. Freitag 05.07.2013

Haut das etwa hin, @Carver_Bikes ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Juni 2013)

Also ehrlich gesagt möchte ich zum Thema Lieferzeiten lieber nicht orakeln. Das hatten wir schon mal, war ein Griff ins Klo, soweit ich gehört habe ;-)
Wie lange der Zoll noch braucht, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich würde also sicherheitshalber erstmal bei Mitte Juli bleiben, dann ist hinterher keiner enttäuscht.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (17. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt möchte ich zum Thema Lieferzeiten lieber nicht orakeln. Das hatten wir schon mal, war ein Griff ins Klo, soweit ich gehört habe ;-)
> Wie lange der Zoll noch braucht, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich würde also sicherheitshalber erstmal bei Mitte Juli bleiben, dann ist hinterher keiner enttäuscht.
> Gruß Hans



Ich will das Ding jetzt einfach haben 
Aber du hast recht - wahrscheinlich ist es besser, wenn ich mich mental einfach auch auf Mitte Juli einschieße. Dann ist die Freude umso höher, wenns vorher da ist


----------



## visionthing (17. Juni 2013)

Zumindest machst du mir Hoffnung das es noch bis zum 5. klappen könnte.


----------



## sebbo87 (17. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> Das Spacerset kostet nix und ist in 2-3 Minuten montiert, das geht bei Bedarf auch noch im Nachhinein.
> Gruß Hans



Hallo Hans,

eine Frage: wie wird die Auslieferung der Spacersets vonstattengehen? Über den Onlineshop? Oder bekommt ihr die nach Mainz? Dann würde ich meins gerne direkt vor Ort abholen 

Ansonsten noch mal  für dein tolles Engagement hier!

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juni 2013)

Blöder Zoll! Wozu wird der noch gebraucht. Kann man das denn nicht auch über die NSA regeln


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2013)

Makke schrieb:


> war ja auch nur eine Überlegung ...
> 
> Ich kann mal das Bild raussuchen, wie eine Hand aussieht, die zwischen Oberrohr und Lenkgriff klemmt ...



Naja, ansich ist überlegen immer gut. Aber ihr bekommt doch Kompletträder. Da muß es ja eh so verbaut sein das bei korrekt eingestellter Bremse eine Freigängigkeit gewährleistet ist.
Drum müßt ihr euch ja "eigentlich" keine Überlegungen machen

G.


----------



## Paramedicus (17. Juni 2013)

Ahja.. Das is aber nicht so das die Firmen immer an alles denken. Oder sogar das die Taiwanesen genug Gabel dranlassen, das da noch was zu spacern geht..


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2013)

Dafür gibts dann diese Kräschripläisment oder wie das heißt

G.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Juni 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> eine Frage: wie wird die Auslieferung der Spacersets vonstattengehen? Über den Onlineshop? Oder bekommt ihr die nach Mainz? Dann würde ich meins gerne direkt vor Ort abholen
> 
> ...



Moin!
Die Spacersets werden wahrscheinlich über den XXL.de Webshop verkauft. Dann könntest du sie dir auch in die Filiale bestellen. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (17. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dafür gibts dann diese Kräschripläisment oder wie das heißt
> 
> G.



Oder man fährt wie viele Downhiller einfach mit Geschwindigkeits-Dellen im Oberrohr weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (17. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Spacersets werden wahrscheinlich über den XXL.de Webshop verkauft. Dann könntest du sie dir auch in die Filiale bestellen.
> Gruß Hans



Perfekt, danke! Gibts schon einen konkreteren Zeitraum wann die verfügbar sind?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Juni 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Perfekt, danke! Gibts schon einen konkreteren Zeitraum wann die verfügbar sind?



Nein, es bleibt erstmal bei den üblichen 4 Wochen Lieferzeit + 1 Woche Fracht/Zoll. Andere Infos habe ich auch nicht.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Chris0711 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Hans, 
ich hab noch nicht ganz verstanden wie das mit den 150 mm Reverb Stützen laufen soll. Ich hatte mich damals in die Liste eingetragen. Bekomme ich jetzt von Fahrrad XXL eine Rechnung die ich bezahle und die Stüze kommt dann per Versand mit dem Rad?

Sorry für das ewige nachfragen und Danke für dein Engagement.

Gruß

Christain


----------



## Carver_Bikes (17. Juni 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> ich hab noch nicht ganz verstanden wie das mit den 150 mm Reverb Stützen laufen soll. Ich hatte mich damals in die Liste eingetragen. Bekomme ich jetzt von Fahrrad XXL eine Rechnung die ich bezahle und die Stüze kommt dann per Versand mit dem Rad?
> 
> Sorry für das ewige nachfragen und Danke für dein Engagement.
> ...



Moin!
Mir fehlen noch von einigen Usern die Infos, wo die Stützen hingeschickt werden sollen (irgendeine XXL-Filiale oder wurde "nach Hause" bestellt). Bezahlt wird dann entweder bei Abholung oder Anlieferung zu Hause, je nachdem. Du gehörst übrigens dazu, also fangen wir gleich mal bei dir an 
Den Rest versuche ich per PM zu erreichen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Airflyer (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,


gibt es schon etwas neues über den Status der ICB Bikes, bzw. sind die schon beim Zoll durch ?


----------



## vscope (19. Juni 2013)

Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Fotos der endgültigen Komplettbikes!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. Juni 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> gibt es schon etwas neues über den Status der ICB Bikes, bzw. sind die schon beim Zoll durch ?



Nö, wir warten...
Gruß Hans


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Juni 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Fotos der endgültigen Komplettbikes!


Absolut. Ich bin auch schon leicht gespannt...


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juni 2013)

Bekommt man eigentlich die Monarch Spacer nachgeliefert, auf Anfrage mit Vorzeigen der Rechnung, muss man sich einfach nur via PN bei Euch melden oder läuft das automatisch über die Rechnungsdaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (19. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich die Monarch Spacer nachgeliefert, auf Anfrage mit Vorzeigen der Rechnung, muss man sich einfach nur via PN bei Euch melden oder läuft das automatisch über die Rechnungsdaten?



Siehe einfach ein paar Posts weiter oben..


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juni 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Siehe einfach ein paar Posts weiter oben..




hmm, ein paar Post vorher, bzw. Seiten habe ich gelesen und ging es nur Um Reverb Lieferung und Spacer Oberrohr-Problem


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Die Spacer muss man fÃ¼r 9,99â¬ kaufen. LÃ¤uft also genauso wie bei der Reverb-StÃ¼tze, wird in einer gesonderten Bestellung behandelt.
GruÃ Hans


----------



## f4lkon (19. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Spacersets werden wahrscheinlich über den XXL.de Webshop verkauft. Dann könntest du sie dir auch in die Filiale bestellen.
> Gruß Hans


.


----------



## NoIdea (20. Juni 2013)

Wo muss ich hin um die richtigen Zollbeamten entsprechend zu "motivieren"? Fraport?


----------



## Airflyer (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,


kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie die Längen der Schaltzüge am ICB in L sind, bzw. sagen wo das steht habe durch das Suchen nichts dazu gefunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Rechne mal mit ca. 3m, evtl. kanns dir aber jemand noch genauer sagen.
Gruß Hans



Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie die Längen der Schaltzüge am ICB in L sind, bzw. sagen wo das steht habe durch das Suchen nichts dazu gefunden ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Juni 2013)

Hans meinte: Insgesamt 3m Zugaußenhülle... sooooooooo lang ist unsere Kiste ja auch nicht 

Nüsch wahr


----------



## warp4 (20. Juni 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie die Längen der Schaltzüge am ICB in L sind, bzw. sagen wo das steht habe durch das Suchen nichts dazu gefunden ?



Willst Du gebrauchte Schaltzüge einbauen ??

Habe Shimano XT SL-M780 mit Originalzügen verbaut, der hinter Zug ist noch ca. 25cm zu lang, am Umwerfer sinds bestimmt 40cm.
Montiert an 760mm Lenker und relativ eng verlegt.
Allerdings habe ich i.M. nicht die Länge präsent, musst Du mal bei den üblichen Verdächtigen googeln.
Heute Abend zu Hause kann ich evtl.mal messen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. Juni 2013)

Der Intscheniör hat wie immer Recht


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. Juni 2013)

Dazu sind wir geboren 

Es will nur keiner wahr haben


----------



## Rafterman86 (20. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes

Da wir uns langsam aber sicher Mitte/Ende Juni nähern, was macht das 03er? ;-).

Grüße Dennis


----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich überlege mit gerade, mir einen gebrauchten Vivid air (Tune M müsste passen, richtig?) zu bestellen, dann würde der Monarch Plus ungefahren verkauft werden. 

So muss ich mich nicht mit irgendwelchen falschen Tunes rumärgern und mehr Geld mach ich auch nicht kaputt (wenn ich den Tune-Wechsel beim Monarch Plus mit einrechne).

Wie schwer sind die Buchsen an dem Monarch rauszumachen / kann ich die rausbauen ohne sie zu schrotten um sie dann in den Vivid air einzubauen?  Die RNC-Fahrer müssten ja quasi Serien-Buchsen mit den Monarch Plus bekommen haben, richtig?


PS:  @Rafterman86: Wir haben Mitte Juni, wir nähern uns nicht mehr


----------



## warp4 (20. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mit gerade, mir einen gebrauchten Vivid air (Tune M müsste passen, richtig?) zu bestellen, dann würde der Monarch Plus ungefahren verkauft werden.
> 
> So muss ich mich nicht mit irgendwelchen falschen Tunes rumärgern und mehr Geld mach ich auch nicht kaputt (wenn ich den Tune-Wechsel beim Monarch Plus mit einrechne).
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Buchsen in meinem Monarch waren dermaßen fest...
Ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass die nach dem Ausbau noch zu gebrauchen sind.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Buchsen in meinem Monarch waren dermaßen fest...
> Ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass die nach dem Ausbau noch zu gebrauchen sind.
> ...



Das hatte ich befürchtet... Ein Satz Huber-Buchsen fürs icb kostet dann nochmal 50 Euro?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Die müssen so fest sein, dann halten sie auch länger

Und ohne jetzt lästern zu wollen, aber mit Huberbuchsen wird man bergab genau so viel schneller fahren, wie wenn ich mir Bergabgeschwindigkeitsschüsslersalze kaufe und sie vor der Abfahrt einwerfe

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die müssen so fest sein, dann halten sie auch länger
> 
> Und ohne jetzt lästern zu wollen, aber mit Huberbuchsen wird man bergab genau so viel schneller fahren, wie wenn ich mir Bergabgeschwindigkeitsschüsslersalze kaufe und sie vor der Abfahrt einwerfe
> 
> G.



Sicher, aber nochmal die original-Buchsen kaufen, die dann nicht laufen, bringt ja auch nichts, oder?


----------



## Pintie (20. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> wie wenn ich mir Bergabgeschwindigkeitsschüsslersalze kaufe und sie vor der Abfahrt einwerfe



Das bringt gar nichts das ist betrug...

Vor der Abfahrt das hier :






das bringts


----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das bringt gar nichts das ist betrug...
> 
> Vor der Abfahrt das hier :
> [Bild]
> ...



Na dann Prost - Hat vllt. jemand schon Huber Buchsen oder andere Buchsen verbaut und kann mir sagen, welche Maße ich brauche oder wo ich günstige Alternativen herbekomme?
 @Carver_Bikes: Was würde es kosten, einen Satz als Ersatzteil bei euch nachzubestellen?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das bringt gar nichts das ist betrug...
> 
> Vor der Abfahrt das hier :
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich bei meine letzten GAP Trip mal zu mir genommen der nächste steht schon bald an 

   @nino85: So fest, das diese Buchsen nicht laufen, können solche Buchen garnicht sein. Natürlich kann man die Buchsen von Hand oder gar mit der Zange so gut wie garnet drehen. Aber das ist gaaanz normal.

G.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. Juni 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> 
> Da wir uns langsam aber sicher Mitte/Ende Juni nähern, was macht das 03er? ;-).
> 
> Grüße Dennis



Moin!
Die Montage der 03er beginnt nächste Woche. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Airflyer (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,


Danke für die Antworten zur Schaltzuglänge. Ich bin gerade dabei so ein paar grundlegende Ersatzteile zu bestellen, da es mein erstes Mountainbike ist und ein Freund meinte ein Schaltzug sollte man immer zur Hand haben.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...So fest, das diese Buchsen nicht laufen, können solche Buchen garnicht sein. Natürlich kann man die Buchsen von Hand oder gar mit der Zange so gut wie garnet drehen. Aber das ist gaaanz normal.
> 
> G.



Das ist zwar normal, aber trotzdem Murks...
Sie drehen weniger leicht und diese dämliche Beschichtung ist von vornherein auf Verschleiß ausgelegt.
Wenn man mal erlebt hat, wie spielfrei leicht Huber-Bushings laufen, wie einfach sie einzubauen und der Dämpfer zu montieren ist, möchte den Originaldreck eigentlich nicht mehr haben...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ist zwar normal, aber trotzdem Murks...
> Sie drehen weniger leicht und diese dämliche Beschichtung ist von vornherein auf Verschleiß ausgelegt.
> Wenn man mal erlebt hat, wie spielfrei leicht Huber-Bushings laufen, wie einfach sie einzubauen und der Dämpfer zu montieren ist, möchte den Originaldreck eigentlich nicht mehr haben...



Ja schon, aber wenn man das Zeug einfach läßt wos ist, dann kann einem das egal sein. Ich hab seit Jahren bei keinem Rad mehr so eine Alubuchse verschlissener Weise austauschen müssen.

Erst jetzt wo ich schon den vierten Monarch im Rad hab, mußt ichs raus und keinklopfen, aber da können ja die Buchsen nichts dafür wenn die Monarchen kollabieren

G.


----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Huberbuchsen lostreten... Welche Buchsenmaße bräuchte ich denn, gesetzt dem Fall ich will irgendwelche Buchsen kaufen* - Huberbuchsen hin oder her 


*) Neuer Dämpfer ohne Buchsen, alter Dämpfer mit Buchsen, die man aber zerstörungsfrei nicht raus bekommt = Neuer Satz Buchsen notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (20. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Na dann Prost - Hat vllt. jemand schon Huber Buchsen oder andere Buchsen verbaut und kann mir sagen, welche Maße ich brauche oder wo ich günstige Alternativen herbekomme?
> @_Carver_Bikes_: Was würde es kosten, einen Satz als Ersatzteil bei euch nachzubestellen?



Moin!
Du kannst bei uns leider keine Buchsen bestellen, das müsstest du in einer XXL-Filiale oder sonstwo im Fachhandel machen.
Die Maße sind 45,0*8mm (_11.4115.012.240) _und 22,2*8mm (_11.4115.012.010)_.
Die Buchsen sind meiner Erfahrung nach recht einfach zu tauschen. 
Ich kann allerdings nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum du den Monarch Plus Dämpfer schon aussortieren willst, ohne ihn überhaupt gefahren zu sein. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> *) Neuer Dämpfer ohne Buchsen, alter Dämpfer mit Buchsen, die man aber zerstörungsfrei nicht raus bekommt = Neuer Satz Buchsen notwendig.



Mußt ein stabiles Messer als Keil zwischen Buchse und Dämpfer klopfen, so geht recht locker.

G.


----------



## nino85 (20. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Du kannst bei uns leider keine Buchsen bestellen, das müsstest du in einer XXL-Filiale oder sonstwo im Fachhandel machen.
> Die Maße sind 45,0*8mm (_11.4115.012.240) _und 22,2*8mm (_11.4115.012.010)_.
> Die Buchsen sind meiner Erfahrung nach recht einfach zu tauschen.
> ...



Hallo Hans, vielen Dank für die Infos 

Das hat zwei Gründe: 
1. Ich schiele schon länger auf den Vivid Air 
2. Ungefahren verkauft sich besser, als gefahren

Vielleicht ändere ich meine Meinung auch noch und teste den Monarch vorher noch auf dem Trail.
Momentan ist das Feedback zum M/M-Tune halt einfach nicht so prächtig und das Angebot für den Vivid Air ist sehr verlockend.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2013)

Ein Gleitlager, dass so fest sitzt, dass ich die Achse auf dem es läuft mit dem Schraubstock auspressen muss, soll technisch i.O. sein 
Dass so ziemlich jeder, der von Original auf Huber gewechselt hat, den Dämpfer neu abstimmen musste, weil plötzlich die Federn zu weich waren ist auch irrelevant?
Übrigens kann man auch einfach die originalen Achsen mit IGUS-Lagern kombinieren, hat bei mir gepasst.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ein Gleitlager, dass so fest sitzt, dass ich die Achse auf dem es läuft mit dem Schraubstock auspressen muss, soll technisch i.O. sein
> Dass so ziemlich jeder, der von Original auf Huber gewechselt hat, den Dämpfer neu abstimmen musste, weil plötzlich die Federn zu weich waren ist auch irrelevant?
> .



Da sag ich schlicht und ergreifend ja und nommal ja zum Irrelevant.
Deswegen wird man keinen Durchschlag weniger fahren und keine Sekunde eher unten sein, wenn man denn auf Zeit fahren will.


G.


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Juni 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dazu sind wir geboren
> 
> Es will nur keiner wahr haben



Wo ist nochmal der "Like"-Button?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo Hans. Gibt es schon News bzgl. dem Zoll? Laut "Plan" hatte er jetzt 1 Woche Zeit.


----------



## Paramedicus (21. Juni 2013)

Mir is grad was aufgefallen: War nicht immer davon die Rede das der LRS am 02 er 1550g wiegt? Und bei den Decals die Hans beulich zeigte sah auch so aus. Bekommen wir etwa den Pro SL ans ICB? 
Der normale Pro wiegt ja knapp 1800g und hat auch 2014 nicht diese Decals.


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Mir is grad was aufgefallen: War nicht immer davon die Rede das der LRS am 02 er 1550g wiegt? Und bei den Decals die Hans neulich zeigte sah auch so aus. Bekommen wir etwa den Pro SL ans ICB?
> Der normale Pro wiegt ja knapp 1800g und hat auch 2014 nicht diese Decals.



1. Davon, dass "unser" Laufradsatz 1550g wiegen soll, hab ich noch nie was gelesen.
2. Der Charger Pro wiegt 1711g laut Gewichte-DB.
3. Bisher war immer vom Charger Pro die Rede, nie vom Pro SL - Es wurde auch an den Foto-Bikes ein Charger Pro verbaut.

Ich halte es von daher für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass wir den Charger Pro SL bekommen. Die Decals im Stil der Decals des Charger Pro SL finde/fände ich aber gut =)


----------



## Paramedicus (21. Juni 2013)

Aber Hans hatte doch die Decals gepostet. Die sind vom SL. Und bei irgend nem gewichts rechenbeispiel warens 1550 für den Lrs.


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Aber Hans hatte doch die Decals gepostet. Die sind vom SL. Und bei irgend nem gewichts rechenbeispiel warens 1550 für den Lrs.



Gut, Decals sind halt auch nur Aufkleber - da könnte auch Sunringlé Hundkatzemausesel Pro drauf stehen 

Ansonsten: Lass dich überraschen, ich würde mir allerdings keine Hoffnungen machen


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Das ICB02 kommt mit Charger Pro. Die Decals mögen denen des Pro SL ähnlich sein, aber das war's auch schon. Sorry Männer


----------



## Paramedicus (21. Juni 2013)

menno.. Da war wohl der wunsch der vater des gedanken..


----------



## vscope (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Das ICB02 kommt mit Charger Pro. Die Decals mögen denen des Pro SL ähnlich sein, aber das war's auch schon. Sorry Männer



Ich nehme bitte die SL mit den Pro Decals 

PS: wasn los mit dem Zoll?


----------



## Daniel12 (21. Juni 2013)

ok, jetzt frag ich auch mal: wann beginnt die Montage der 02?


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> menno.. Da war wohl der wunsch der vater des gedanken..



Hab ich's nicht gesagt?



Sorry - der musste sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (21. Juni 2013)

Is scho recht.. Hin wie her, langsam wirds zeit..


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2013)

ohja, mein Spicy knackt seit dem Endurorennen in Willingen freudich vor sich her. Hab den Fehler noch nicht ausfindig machen können ... also kein MTB fahren


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. Juni 2013)

Solange du keine Risse findest - alles mal durchfetten und weiterfahren?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2013)

Ist schon alles gefettet, hab alles bisauf eine Schraube schon raus (die wird Heute mal herausgeholt da sie rund ist) ... hab solangsam keine Erklärung mehr. Mal sehen ob ein Freund heute mit einem weiteren Paar Augen drüber schauen kann. Manchmal ist man ja betriebsblind


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

Moin!
ICB 01+02 sind durch den Zoll, die Montage bzw. der Versand in die Filialen beginnt nächste Woche. 
Das ICB 03 wird ebenfalls ab nächste Woche montiert.
Gruß Hans


----------



## sebbo87 (21. Juni 2013)

Sehr nice!  Kanns langsam kaum mehr abwarten..


----------



## vscope (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> ICB 01+02 sind durch den Zoll, die Montage bzw. der Versand in die Filialen beginnt nächste Woche.
> Das ICB 03 wird ebenfalls ab nächste Woche montiert.
> Gruß Hans



Nice! Bitte ein Foto von den Serienbikes sobald wie möglich!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

Japp, Fotos werden nachgeliefert.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Paramedicus (21. Juni 2013)

@ Jenseits: Beim Spicy ist es die schraube vom hauptlager. Da frisst sich das ganze ins alu. Ist n gängiges problem und es gibt im lapierre forum auch nen eignen thread dafür. Sollte mit bissl WD 40 ins hauptlager erstmal ruhe sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> ICB 01+02 sind durch den Zoll, die Montage bzw. der Versand in die Filialen beginnt nächste Woche.
> Das ICB 03 wird ebenfalls ab nächste Woche montiert.
> Gruß Hans


----------



## piilu (21. Juni 2013)

Ich weiss ihr hab wahrscheinlich genug stress aber wie sieht mit der nächsten charge Rahmen aus? Kann man dieses Jahr noch damit rechnen?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich weiss ihr hab wahrscheinlich genug stress aber wie sieht mit der nächsten charge Rahmen aus? Kann man dieses Jahr noch damit rechnen?



Kann ich noch nicht sagen. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (21. Juni 2013)

So schon zum 3. Mal meine Mailbox abgehört, weils so geil ist. Ich kann morgen schon mein Rad abholen kommen  Ich wollte ja eigentlich hier noch einen Countdown machen. Tja besser spät als nie: 1 mal schlafen.


----------



## visionthing (21. Juni 2013)

Super das die Räder jetzt durch den Zoll sind! Da ist die Hoffnung doch langsam berechtigt das Rad noch vor dem 6. Juli in den Händen zu halten.


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Super das die Räder jetzt durch den Zoll sind! Da ist die Hoffnung doch langsam berechtigt das Rad noch vor dem 6. Juli in den Händen zu halten.



Aber nur wenn alles glatt geht und die Bikes am Montag bei Carver stehen. Letzteres hat Hans nicht gesagt - nur dass die Dinger durch den Zoll sind.

Und "Beginn Versand/Montage" kann ja alles zwischen Montag und Freitag sein - Lieferung, Auspacken, Sortieren, Wareneingang müssen ja noch gemacht werden. Das dauert ja alles auch seine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (21. Juni 2013)

Jungs, Jungs, Jungs. Auch mal 2 Posts zurücklesen. Nix 6. Juli. M.O.R.G.E.N!!!!


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Jungs, Jungs, Jungs. Auch mal 2 Posts zurücklesen. Nix 6. Juli. M.O.R.G.E.N!!!!



Was hast du denn für nen Sonder-Deal? Darfst es direkt vom Zoll abholen in Teilen oder wie? 

Ich glaube es, wenn du morgen ein Bild davon einstellst


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für nen Sonder-Deal? Darfst es direkt vom Zoll abholen in Teilen oder wie?
> 
> Ich glaube es, wenn du morgen ein Bild davon einstellst



Moin!
Zusatzinfo dazu: ICB01+02 wurden bei XXL Feld in St. Augustin angeliefert. Wenn f4alkon also hier bestellt hat, bekommt er sein Rad ohne weitere Verzögerungen. 
Am Montag werden die Räder an die anderen Filialen verschickt, und dann beginnt auch die Endmontage und Auslieferung der Räder, die im Webshop bestellt wurden. 
Ich werde mir am Montag je ein ICB01+02 schnappen und fotografieren...sofern dann noch welche da sind 
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (21. Juni 2013)

@nino85: Morgen 18 Uhr haste hier ein Foto


----------



## crossie (21. Juni 2013)

woah. wahnsinn. das heisst ja ich könnte theoretisch in der ersten juliwoche mein 01er in empfang nehmen!


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @nino85: Morgen 18 Uhr haste hier ein Foto



Sackzement. Du Glückspilz.


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Zusatzinfo dazu: ICB01+02 wurden bei XXL Feld in St. Augustin angeliefert. Wenn f4alkon also hier bestellt hat, bekommt er sein Rad ohne weitere VerzÃ¶gerungen.
> Am Montag werden die RÃ¤der an die anderen Filialen verschickt, und dann beginnt auch die Endmontage und Auslieferung der RÃ¤der, die im Webshop bestellt wurden.
> Ich werde mir am Montag je ein ICB01+02 schnappen und fotografieren...sofern dann noch welche da sind
> GruÃ Hans



Hi Hans, 

jetzt muss ich doch gleich mal fragen:
FÃ¼r die Vorab-Bezahlungs-Kunden gab es ja folgende Sonderregelung



> âBei Bestellungen per Vorkasse kann die Zahlung offen bleiben, bis das Fahrrad versandfertig bei uns steht.
> Bis dahin ist das Rad fÃ¼r Sie "reserviert". Bezahlung vorher und Stornierung sind selbstverstÃ¤ndlich mÃ¶glich.â



Kommt da nochmal eine extra Zahlungsaufforderung, sollte das hier wirklich jemand Ã¼bersehen haben? 

Muss heute Abend mal mein Online-Banking anwerfen... =)

Ach ja... Leidiges Thema: 150mm Reverb: 
Du meintest ja, dass die wahrscheinlich mit den Bikes ausgeliefert werden - hast du inzwischen einen Preis? Ich bin immer noch bei ca. 180 Euro 

GruÃ


Edith sagt: Ganz vergessen: Geil geil geil geil geil - Die Bikes kommen - *freu*


----------



## NoIdea (21. Juni 2013)

Also wenn ich das richtig vertanden habe, dann werden die von jeder filiale selbst montiert? Dann hoffe ich mal auf stressfreies/motiviertes personal, welches mit fett und ordentlichkeit nicht knausert... *daumendrück*


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig vertanden habe, dann werden die von jeder filiale selbst montiert? Dann hoffe ich mal auf stressfreies/motiviertes personal, welches mit fett und ordentlichkeit nicht knausert... *daumendrück*



Dann muss St. Augustin ganz schön ranklotzen, oder wo werden die Online-Bestellungen zusammengesteckt?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hi Hans,
> 
> jetzt muss ich doch gleich mal fragen:
> Für die Vorab-Bezahlungs-Kunden gab es ja folgende Sonderregelung
> ...



Moin!
Auch die Kunden, die online und nach Hause bestellt haben, bekommen ihr Rad aus einer Filale geliefert. Die Zahlungsaufforderungen werden verschickt, wenn die Räder bei den Filialen fertig sind, also in ca. einer Woche. 
Die Reverb Stealth kostet 189,99 und kommt wahrscheinlich Anfang nächster Woche hier an. Für die Stützen gibt es dann eine gesonderte Zahlungsaufforderung.

Es gibt da noch ein klitzekleines Problemchen: die Räder kommen alle mit 3-Fach Zugführungen am Unterrohr, wir brauchen aber 4-Fach. War bei den Rahmensets schon aufgefallen. Das konnte offensichtlich nicht rechtzeitig zur Produktion behoben werden.
D.h. wir montieren die Räder erstmal mit zusätzlichem Kabelbinder für die Reverb-Leitung. Das sieht nicht schön aus, funktioniert aber. 
Die 4-Fach Zugführungen werden zusammen mit den Spacersets für die Monarch Plus Dämpfer am 03.07. per Luftfracht an uns verschickt, wir liefern sie schnellstmöglich und unbürokratisch nach.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Auch die Kunden, die online und nach Hause bestellt haben, bekommen ihr Rad aus einer Filale geliefert. Die Zahlungsaufforderungen werden verschickt, wenn die Räder bei den Filialen fertig sind, also in ca. einer Woche.
> Die Reverb Stealth kostet 189,99 und kommt wahrscheinlich Anfang nächster Woche hier an. Für die Stützen gibt es dann eine gesonderte Zahlungsaufforderung.
> 
> ...



Hi Hans,

bekommen wir RnC Fahrer diese 4-fach Zugführng dann auch unbürokratisch nachgeliefert?
Was passiert denn mit den RnC Rahmen die ausserhalb der Toleranz liegen? Wie geht es da weiter mit unserer Doodle Liste

gruß kopis

grüße kopis


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> Hi Hans,
> 
> bekommen wir RnC Fahrer diese 4-fach Zugführng dann auch unbürokratisch nachgeliefert?
> Was passiert denn mit den RnC Rahmen die ausserhalb der Toleranz liegen? Wie geht es da weiter mit unserer Doodle Liste
> ...



RNC-und ICB02 Kunden bekommen die 4-Fach Führung. 
Beim ICB03 braucht man sie nicht weil kein Umwerfer und beim ICB01 auch nicht weil der Zug für die HiLo-Stütze am Oberrohr geführt wird.
Was mit den RNC-Rahmen ist, die ausserhalb der Toleranz liegen, weiß ich nicht genau. Das müsste Stefan beantworten können.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

Und hier die ersten Bilder vom ICB02 in Serienausstattung:


----------



## nino85 (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Und hier die ersten Bilder vom ICB02 in Serienausstattung:



Schick 

Die Pedale sind aber nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## f4lkon (21. Juni 2013)

Pedale sollen nicht dabei sein soweit ist weiß. Der Sattel sieht ja mal richtig...ähm..."nett" aus  Sonst Top!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

Pedale sind nicht dabei.


----------



## kopis (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> RNC-und ICB02 Kunden bekommen die 4-Fach Führung.
> Beim ICB03 braucht man sie nicht weil kein Umwerfer und beim ICB01 auch nicht weil der Zug für die HiLo-Stütze am Oberrohr geführt wird.
> Was mit den RNC-Rahmen ist, die ausserhalb der Toleranz liegen, weiß ich nicht genau. Das müsste Stefan beantworten können.
> Gruß Hans



Hans...supi 

Seit du da bist, läuft das echt rund


----------



## sebbo87 (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Und hier die ersten Bilder vom ICB02 in Serienausstattung:



Schick  Langsam gehts echt voran 
Der Sattel ist wirklich nicht der schönste, einfach schwarz hätte es wohl auch getan. Aber egal, ist bei mir sowieso Verschleißteil Nr. 1


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> @ Jenseits: Beim Spicy ist es die schraube vom hauptlager. Da frisst sich das ganze ins alu. Ist n gängiges problem und es gibt im lapierre forum auch nen eignen thread dafür. Sollte mit bissl WD 40 ins hauptlager erstmal ruhe sein.


 Dankesehr, hat geholfen  
 @Carver_Bikes: Hallo Hans, super Nachrichten  ich freu mir tierisch! 
Sag mal, werden die Bikes für die "Nach Hause"-Besteller in die nächst gelegene Filiale geschickt? Das wäre dann bei 32312 Lübbecke wohl Padaborn ... Sind die Kollegen da wohl schon informiert das sie die zusammen bauen müssen? 

Danke dir & LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (21. Juni 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dankesehr, hat geholfen
> @_Carver_Bikes_: Hallo Hans, super Nachrichten  ich freu mir tierisch!
> Sag mal, werden die Bikes für die "Nach Hause"-Besteller in die nächst gelegene Filiale geschickt? Das wäre dann bei 32312 Lübbecke wohl Padaborn ... Sind die Kollegen da wohl schon informiert das sie die zusammen bauen müssen?
> 
> Danke dir & LG Jens



Moin!
Die Räder aus den "nach-Hause-Onlinebestellungen" werden den Filialen zugeteilt, es könnte also sein daß dein Rad aus Mainz oder Ludwigshafen kommt. Wie das genau aufgeschlüsselt wird, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich kann also keinem "nach-Hause-Kunden" sagen, aus welcher Filiale er/sie das Rad bekommt.
Die Kollegen sind natürlich informiert.
Gruß Hans


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2013)

Super 
Ist zwar schade, aber kann man nichts machen.
Danke dir und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Daniel12 (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Zusatzinfo dazu: ICB01+02 wurden bei XXL Feld in St. Augustin angeliefert. Wenn f4alkon also hier bestellt hat, bekommt er sein Rad ohne weitere Verzögerungen.
> Am Montag werden die Räder an die anderen Filialen verschickt, und dann beginnt auch die Endmontage und Auslieferung der Räder, die im Webshop bestellt wurden.
> Ich werde mir am Montag je ein ICB01+02 schnappen und fotografieren...sofern dann noch welche da sind
> Gruß Hans



okeeeehhhhh, da ich mein Bike DORT bestellt habe kann ich also kurzfristig mit einer frohen Botschaft rechnen!


----------



## NoIdea (21. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Pedale sind nicht dabei.


Deswegen habe ich mir nochmal auf die schnelle n Paar Saints bestellt und hoffe, dass mir der FahrradXXL beim abholen des Bikes die noch schnell dran montieren kann, wenn ich denen das Paar hinlege


----------



## Paramedicus (21. Juni 2013)

Das kostet extra


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Juni 2013)

Wird es die 4-fach Kabelführungen auch einzeln geben? Oder sind so bereits schon im Einzelhandel erhältlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (22. Juni 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Wird es die 4-fach Kabelführungen auch einzeln geben? Oder sind so bereits schon im Einzelhandel erhältlich?



Wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann soll sie im xxl webshop  eingepflegt werden und kann dann von jedem bestellt werden

mobil gesendet


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Juni 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich mir nochmal auf die schnelle n Paar Saints bestellt und hoffe, dass mir der FahrradXXL beim abholen des Bikes die noch schnell dran montieren kann, wenn ich denen das Paar hinlege


Denen hinlegen? Selbst montieren dauert so ca. 30 Sekunden...


----------



## NoIdea (22. Juni 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Denen hinlegen? Selbst montieren dauert so ca. 30 Sekunden...


Ach komm, ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich mit denen die Dämpfer Einstellungen usw. vornehmen werde (1st "real" Bike), dann können die die 30 Seks auch machen:-o


----------



## Kharne (22. Juni 2013)

Das Dämpfersetup vom Händler stellt in 95% der Fälle das absolut schlechtmöglichste Setup dar.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das Dämpfersetup vom Händler stellt in 95% der Fälle das absolut schlechtmöglichste Setup dar.


True Story


----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

Eh jetzt aber mal nicht so fies. Die machen sich sogar die riesen Arbeit und pumpen das Teil auf! 

Sogar auf Dein Gewicht. Ok +-10kg. Aber hey das Wetter schwankt auch!


----------



## Kharne (22. Juni 2013)

@NoIdea: Ich hoffe du besorgst dir ne Dämpferpumpe


----------



## NoIdea (22. Juni 2013)

Klar wird noch ne Pumpe gekauft und selber konfiguriert.
Nur erwarte ich wenigstens den VERSUCH einer Anpassung


----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

So schauts im Laden aus: sorry ist vom Handy


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann soll sie im xxl webshop  eingepflegt werden und kann dann von jedem bestellt werden
> 
> mobil gesendet



Riiischtisch, die Teile werden auch im Webshop angelegt - oder an die Filialen verteilt. Im besten Fall beides. Auf jeden Fall werden die Kabelführungen auch einzeln erhältlich sein.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2013)

Wenn das blaue meins wäre dürfte da jemand die Leitungen nochmal neu machen, das geht ja mal gar nicht 
Und das ist jetzt keine Satteltasche an der Reverb, oder?


----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn das blaue meins wäre dürfte da jemand die Leitungen nochmal neu machen, das geht ja mal gar nicht
> Und das ist jetzt keine Satteltasche an der Reverb, oder?



Eeh das ist eine xxl Satteltasche  Extra für Enduro! Mensch was denkst du denn.


----------



## Pintie (22. Juni 2013)

die Satteltasche an der Reverb ist nicht ernst gemeint oder?

sollte man sich gleich mal drauf setzten und absenken...

und wie jetzt sind die dinger jetzt im laden verfügbar oder was????


----------



## Kharne (22. Juni 2013)

Derjenige, der Pedale, Satteltasche und den Zug verbrochen hat gehört nachgeschult...


----------



## Pintie (22. Juni 2013)

Züge: Viel hilft (nicht immer) viel....
Pedale: damit wirkt der rest vom bike hochwertiger...
und wo sind die Katzenaugen in den Laufrädern?

Klingel und reflektoren vorne / hinten finde ich auch nicht. und wie macht man den Dynamo fest?


----------



## Paramedicus (22. Juni 2013)

Da muss doch ein NaRbendynamo ran!


----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

Das ist nicht das schlimmste... Ich sag euch die Verkaufsgespräche sind der Knaller! Musste schon 2 mal auflachen. 

Einige Kunden wollen es aber auch nicht anders. Ich hab mich mal demonstrativ 2 Minuten vor das schrottigste Rad gestellt. Wie neugierig einige wurden


----------



## Pintie (22. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Da muss doch ein NaRbendynamo ran!


gibt keine mit 20mm Achse...

Sind jetzt eigentlich 650B enden dabei?


----------



## Paramedicus (22. Juni 2013)

Obwohl da gut platz wär..

Wie ist das mit der leitungsführung, kann man da auf nachbesserung pochen oder ist das cleverer das selbst zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

Die Leute die im Laden kaufen. Denkt ans tubeless Kit. Ist nicht dabei!


----------



## piilu (22. Juni 2013)

Ist das nicht in der Tasche drin?


----------



## Pintie (22. Juni 2013)

bin mal gespannt wie das jetzt mit den online bestellern läuft
und mit reverb, und was alles (nicht) dabei ist...


----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Ist das nicht in der Tasche drin?



Nein wird mir nachgeschickt.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

Oha, hier scheint es Klärungsbedarf zu geben.


Die Leitungsführung sieht so aus, weil leider statt 4-Fach Zugführungen nur 3-Fach geliefert. wurden. Wird kostenlos nachgeliefert, siehe Info von gestern. Wir sahen da allerdings keinen Grund, die Auslieferung wegen dieser Sache nochmal zu verschieben.
Die "Satteltasche" ist ein Behältnis für die Bedienungsanleitungen, mehr nicht.
Es werden bei jedem MTB Pedale für Probefahrten montiert, auch wenn sie nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten sind.
Wenn Pedale und Bedienungsanleitungen fehlen würden, gäb's einen Grund zu meckern. So sehe Ich hier ehrlich gesagt keinen.
Die Tubelesskits sollten dabei sein, ich habe da schon nachgehakt. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

In Sankt Augustin ist das Tubelesskit wohl nicht am Start Hans. Die klären das noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2013)

Naja Hans. Dieser riesige Pissbogen für den Umwerfer auf der linken Seite ist nunmal völlig daneben. 
Schau dir die Leitungsführung an meinem an. Sind auch vier Leitungen. Der Umwerferzug geht rechts vorm Tretlager runter und eher eng rum.  Ich kann da gerne Fotos von machen. Das entspricht der geplanten Zugführung.

An dem blauen sieht das so aus würde die Außenhülle an der Wippe scheuern, das ist nicht richtig! Was ist das für ein schwarze Stelle am Unterrohr des silbernen Rahmens?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja Hans. Dieser riesige Pissbogen für den Umwerfer auf der linken Seite ist nunmal völlig daneben.
> Schau dir die Leitungsführung an meinem an. Sind auch vier Leitungen. Der Umwerferzug geht rechts vorm Tretlager runter und eher eng rum.  Ich kann da gerne Fotos von machen. Das entspricht der geplanten Zugführung.
> 
> An dem blauen sieht das so aus würde die Außenhülle an der Wippe scheuern, das ist nicht richtig! Was ist das für ein schwarze Stelle am Unterrohr des silbernen Rahmens?



Moin!
Ich sehe da keinen Pissbogen, schaue am Montag aber nochmal drüber. Aber wenn's bei der Abholung auffällt, sagt es doch einfach dem Mechaniker im Laden, dann wird's gefixt. Wenn das nur im Forum gepostet wird, kann's der Mechaniker oder Verkäufer nicht ausbessern. 
Die Kollegen im Laden haben das Projekt (grösstenteils) nicht verfolgt, also können die nicht jedes Detail wissen. Deshalb gilt in diesem Fall: Probleme, man nicht anspricht, kann keiner beheben. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## ruv (22. Juni 2013)

haben die bikes eine schnellspann Sattelklemme ?


----------



## Pintie (22. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes 
paar Fragen:
- Wie läuft das jetzt für die online Besteller? Bekommt man nochmal eine Zahlungs Aufforderung? oder muss man jetzt überweisen und bekommt dann?

- Wie läuft das jetzt mit den 150er Reverbs?

- Kommt noch eine endgültike Specs Liste auf der steht was wirklich dran ist und was alles im Lieferumfang ist.


----------



## s4shhh (22. Juni 2013)

Manchmal ist es echt verwirrend....können Filialen noch Räder ordern oder ist das endgültig vorbei?
Habe nämlich ein paar abtelefoniert und jede Filiale sagt was anderes -.-


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich sehe da keinen Pissbogen, schaue am Montag aber nochmal drüber. Aber wenn's bei der Abholung auffällt, sagt es doch einfach dem Mechaniker im Laden, dann wird's gefixt. Wenn das nur im Forum gepostet wird, kann's der Mechaniker oder Verkäufer nicht ausbessern.
> Die Kollegen im Laden haben das Projekt (grösstenteils) nicht verfolgt, also können die nicht jedes Detail wissen. Deshalb gilt in diesem Fall: Probleme, man nicht anspricht, kann keiner beheben.
> Gruß Hans



Ich sehe da auf jeden Fall ein Problem wenn die Hülle einfach an der Wippe rumscheuert. Und ich kann das im Laden nicht sagen, da ich a) keinen in der Nähe habe und b) kein komplettes kaufen werde. Ich hab nunmal schon ein RnC...
Ich schreibe es hier damit nicht unbedarfte Kunden die online bestellen damit rum fahren und sich im Zweifel damit Probleme ein handeln. Und Du bist da nunmal der Zentrale Ansprechpartner, der das ggf. an die Filialen per Mail weiter leiten könnte. Der Aufbau wie er da zu sehen ist, sieht für mich leider etwas lieblos schnell schnell zusammen gespaxt aus...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> haben die bikes eine schnellspann Sattelklemme ?



Nein.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es echt verwirrend....können Filialen noch Räder ordern oder ist das endgültig vorbei?
> Habe nämlich ein paar abtelefoniert und jede Filiale sagt was anderes -.-



Jede Filiale bekommt die Anzahl Räder, die bestellt wurden. Die online "nach-Hause-bestellten" Räder werden in einer mir unbekannten Art und Weise den Filialen zugelost, d.h. von deren Bestellmenge abgezogen. Deshalb kann dir eigentlich noch keine Filiale mit Bestimmtheit sagen, wie viele Räder in welchen Größen sie noch "übrig" hat, weil die o.g. "Zulosung" noch nicht über die Bühne ist. Danach (ich hoffe nächste Woche noch) werden die Restbestände ganz normal auf XXL.de angezeigt. Bis dahin kann dir leider niemand was Genaueres sagen, sorry!
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auf jeden Fall ein Problem wenn die Hülle einfach an der Wippe rumscheuert. Und ich kann das im Laden nicht sagen, da ich a) keinen in der Nähe habe und b) kein komplettes kaufen werde. Ich hab nunmal schon ein RnC...
> Ich schreibe es hier damit nicht unbedarfte Kunden die online bestellen damit rum fahren und sich im Zweifel damit Probleme ein handeln. Und Du bist da nunmal der Zentrale Ansprechpartner, der das ggf. an die Filialen per Mail weiter leiten könnte. Der Aufbau wie er da zu sehen ist, sieht für mich leider etwas lieblos schnell schnell zusammen gespaxt aus...



Japp, wenn da so ist sehe ich auch eins. Wie gesagt, ich schau's mir am Montag nochmal an. Ich hänge mich auch weiterhin gern rein, wenn es Probleme gibt, keine Frage. Trotzdem sollte jeder, dem beim Abholen irgendwas auffällt was ihm/ihr nicht passt, zuallererst den Verkäufer/Mechaniker ansprechen, die können das im Zweifel sofort beheben. "Nur" im Forum posten löst das Problem auch, aber eben nicht sofort.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes
> paar Fragen:
> - Wie läuft das jetzt für die online Besteller? Bekommt man nochmal eine Zahlungs Aufforderung? oder muss man jetzt überweisen und bekommt dann? *Kommt irgendwann nächste Woche*. *Genauer kann ich's derzeit auch nicht sagen.*
> 
> ...


 *Die endgültigen Specs sollten auf der Fahrrad XXL.de Seite stehen. Die Kleinteile im Lieferumfang (z.B. das Tubelesskit) stehen aber nicht drin.* *Dazu muss ich sowieso noch was klären*, *weil die Tubelesskits wohl fehlen.*

Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

Hi Hans. Leider gibt es kein Tubelesskit und keine Ausfallenden. Wie wird das am besten geregelt?


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes

Hans, weist du ob ihr im Shop Reduzierkonen für die Steuersätze habt? Da gibt es ja meines wissens nach auch Universelle, aber das wollte mir einer eurer (naja sagen wir mal netten  ) Mitarbeiter heute in Koblenz nicht glauben. "Steuerlager gibt es nur im Set" "Ich brauche aber lediglich ein Reduzierkonus von 1,5" auf 1 1/8"" "Das muss ja passend sein, sowas gibt es nur im set" naja usw. ...


----------



## Pintie (22. Juni 2013)

so langsam macht ein extra Thread für F-XXL Fragen sinn...


----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

Mist Frauchen kommt heim und will unterhalten werden.. Muss hier abbrechen :


----------



## Paramedicus (22. Juni 2013)

Tztztz...Hätteste n 03 er genommen wärs klar,aber so... Hast ja die kasse geschont das muss sie das doch ab können


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Also wie's aussieht fehlt das Entlüftungsset für die Reverb, die Ausfallenden und das Tubelesskit.

Das Entlüftungsset ist IMMER im Lieferumfang einer Reverb. Muss ich Montag klären.
Die Ausfallenden liegen noch bei XXL.de in Dresden, darum kümmere ich mich auch am Montag. Die gehören auch zum Lieferumfang, wie besprochen.
Das Tubelesskit fehlt auch, habe ich schon angezählt. Ich muß erstmal rausfinden wo genau die verloren gegangen sind.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (22. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> 
> Hans, weist du ob ihr im Shop Reduzierkonen für die Steuersätze habt? Da gibt es ja meines wissens nach auch Universelle, aber das wollte mir einer eurer (naja sagen wir mal netten  ) Mitarbeiter heute in Koblenz nicht glauben. "Steuerlager gibt es nur im Set" "Ich brauche aber lediglich ein Reduzierkonus von 1,5" auf 1 1/8"" "Das muss ja passend sein, sowas gibt es nur im set" naja usw. ...



Moin!
Von deinem Standpunkt aus verständlich, aber hier gebe ich dem Kollegen in Koblenz uneingeschränkt Recht. 
Cartridge-Lager wie im ICB-Steuersatz verbaut gibt's mit verschiedenen Lagerwinkeln. Üblich sind 45° oder (selten) auch mal 36°, aber einen "Standard" gibt's nicht. Der Lagerwinkel steht normalerweise aussen auf dem Lager drauf.

Man muß als Händler schon schauen, daß das passt. Wenn du dir irgendwas zusammenfrickelst ist das deine Sache, aber wenn dir der Kollege "pi mal Daumen" irgendeinen Konus mitgibt und es passt nicht, dann trägt er dafür die Verantwortung. 
Im "worst case" blockiert dir irgendwann die Lenkung und du stürzt, dann hast du als Händler ein Riesenproblem. Also versichert sich der Kollege lieber vorher, daß solche Dinge auch 100%ig passen.
Ich kann gern mal bei Tange Seiki anfragen, ob die einen passenden Reduzierkonus für den ZS225 haben.
Gruß Hans


----------



## sebbo87 (22. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich kann da gerne Fotos von machen. Das entspricht der geplanten Zugführung.



Wäre cool, wenn du das machen könntest. Einfach um mal zu sehen, wie es aussieht bei jemandem der sich Gedanken dazu gemacht hat!


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Mist Frauchen kommt heim und will unterhalten werden.. Muss hier abbrechen :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 253946



hä ich dachte beim 01er wird jetzt ein Monarch verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (23. Juni 2013)

Ist ja auch so. Kannst demnächst  gerne meinen weißen Monarchen kaufen


----------



## piilu (23. Juni 2013)

Ist doch auf den Fotos aus dem Laden


----------



## crossie (23. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> hä ich dachte beim 01er wird jetzt ein Monarch verbaut.



dachte ich auch. und noch was: auf dem ICB-01-bild von f4lkon ist der dämpfer weiß. war da nicht mal schwarz die ansage? (sorry falls ich das nicht mitbekommen habe...)


----------



## nino85 (23. Juni 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> hä ich dachte beim 01er wird jetzt ein Monarch verbaut.



Wird er wohl selber getauscht haben.

 @Carver_Bikes:

Hi Hans: Kurz zur Kabelführung: 
Die fehlenden 4-Fach-Führungen sind ja schon in Arbeit - allerdings dachte ich, dass die erste Führung am Unterrohr (also ganz oben) eine Doppel-Führung pro Seite sein sollte - so wird ja hier momentan auch nur eine Leitung/ein Zug geführt - der andere baumelt so rum...
Kommt das dann auch noch?

Gruß


----------



## Paramedicus (23. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Mist Frauchen kommt heim und will unterhalten werden.. Muss hier abbrechen :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 253946



Wie sieht es nun eig bei den Serienrädern mit der Passgenauigkeit aus? Das 02er was du da fotografiert hast , sieht auch nicht ganz so gut aus. Kannst du das bestätigen oder täuscht das?


----------



## f4lkon (23. Juni 2013)

Beim 2er ist er etwas aus der Mitte. Das Foto gibt es gut wieder. Bei den beiden 1er ist er schön mittig. Als ich den Dämpfer getauscht habe flutschte er nur so durch. Ich kann morgen ein paar bessere Fotos machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (23. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Beim 2er ist er etwas aus der Mitte...



Puh, und ich dachte das ist nur ein Problem bei den R&C-Rahmen gewesen?
Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass es bei meinem Rahmen passt


----------



## FRmacks (23. Juni 2013)

crossie schrieb:


> dachte ich auch. und noch was: auf dem ICB-01-bild von f4lkon ist der dämpfer weiß. war da nicht mal schwarz die ansage? (sorry falls ich das nicht mitbekommen habe...)




wurde glaub nie angesagt welche farbe der hat.. war halt auf dem bild das bei dem fotoshooting entstanden war nen schwarzer drin vermutlich weil grad kein anderer da war ... aber der weiße sieht doch auch mal viel besser aus

in natura sieht das 01er eh sowas von genial aus!!! freu mich jetzt echt schon wie ein schnitzel auf meins


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Juni 2013)

FRmacks schrieb:


> wurde glaub nie angesagt welche farbe der hat.. war halt auf dem bild das bei dem fotoshooting entstanden war nen schwarzer drin vermutlich weil grad kein anderer da war ... aber der weiße sieht doch auch mal viel besser aus
> 
> in natura sieht das 01er eh sowas von genial aus!!! freu mich jetzt echt schon wie ein schnitzel auf meins


absolut. habs mir gestern auch live angeguckt, wirklich ein feines teil. und kommt mit weißem dämpfer auf jeden fall besser...


----------



## ruv (23. Juni 2013)

moin moin,

ich finde HANS's Arbeit hier klasse! Großes Lob! (y)

...hätte ich mir bloß schon etwas früher gewünscht

Gruß ruv


----------



## f4lkon (23. Juni 2013)

Auch hier von mir ein Danke an Hans! Der weiße Dämpfer passt wirklich gut. Weiße Felgen würden dem Hobel auch gut stehen. Hier mal ein paar hübschere Bilder:













Wie schon gesagt ist die Wippe hier genau in der Mitte. Die Lager sitzen gut und die Züge sind auch ok. Meiner Meinung nach könnten sie etwas kürzer verlegt werden. Besonders die VR Bremse muss ich noch 7cm kürzen. Der Steuersatz wurde gut eingepresst und die eingangs montierte Chester Kurbel und Innenlager waren auch gut gefettet. Das Innenlager hat wahrscheinlich ein Schmied angezogen 

Die Deore Kassette wurde erstmal gegen XT-getauscht. Jetzt kommt noch ein anderer LRS, Saint-Shifter (der Deore Shifter ist richtig grottig ), tubeless wenn das Kit vom Hans da ist. Naja genug bla bla jetzt wird es eingesaut. 

PS: Ist ein L. So wie es da steht 14,4KG


----------



## Pintie (23. Juni 2013)

spacer am steuerrohr sollten reichen 
dafür


----------



## Gosch (23. Juni 2013)

@f4lkon
Wieso hast du den Monarch gleich ersetzt? Bist du von dem Fusion(oder was ist das für einer) so überzeugt? Ist der auf das Fahrwerk abgestimmt?


----------



## f4lkon (23. Juni 2013)

Gosch schrieb:


> @f4lkon
> Wieso hast du den Monarch gleich ersetzt? Bist du von dem Fusion(oder was ist das für einer) so überzeugt? Ist der auf das Fahrwerk abgestimmt?



Ich finde den Monarch bei geringem Fahrergewicht erwas überdämpft. Zumindest das 2012er Modell. Diesen bin ich gar nicht gefahren und verkaufe ihn sofort. Der Durolux Rc Dämpfer gefällt mir nach der Ausfahrt eben schon sehr gut.


----------



## Dalkmon (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier, weil ich in der aktuellen BIKEsport auf dieses Bike hier gestossen bin. Ich muss sagen das ICB gefÃ¤llt mir richtig gut.
Jetzt habe ich allerdings noch eine Frage.

Auf der Carver-Page steht, dass das Rahmenset (1099â¬) ohne DÃ¤mpfer ist. Im Shop von Fahrrad XXL ist das nicht ganz eindeutig und hier im Forum steht, dass der DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 1099â¬ im Set mit enthalten ist.

Was ist denn nun richtig? FÃ¼r eine kurze Info wÃ¤re ich dankbar.

MfG 
Dalkmon


----------



## sebbo87 (23. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar hübschere Bilder:



Sieht sehr nice aus dein Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (23. Juni 2013)

Dalkmon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin neu hier, weil ich in der aktuellen BIKEsport auf dieses Bike hier gestossen bin. Ich muss sagen das ICB gefällt mir richtig gut.
> Jetzt habe ich allerdings noch eine Frage.
> ...



Falls du noch einen Rahmen ergattern kannst, ist der Dämpfer dabei.


----------



## Dalkmon (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort. Gibt es nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Rahmen? Ich brauch ihn nicht direkt, hätte daher auch kein Problem noch ein wenig zu warten, bis nachgeliefert wird.....oder kommt da nix mehr?

Gruss 
Dalkmon


----------



## messias (23. Juni 2013)

Dalkmon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Danke für die Antwort. Gibt es nur eine begrenzte Zahl an Rahmen? Ich brauch ihn nicht direkt, hätte daher auch kein Problem noch ein wenig zu warten, bis nachgeliefert wird.....oder kommt da nix mehr?
> 
> Gruss
> Dalkmon



Ein paar wenige gibts noch:
ICB 1 Rahmen
ICB 2 Rahmen
ICB 3 Rahmen

Sonst dann erst wieder nächste Saison.

@All : Die Kompletträder gibts jetzt übrigens auch wieder zu bestellen. (ICB1 M-XXL, ICB2 XXL)


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wird er wohl selber getauscht haben.
> 
> @_Carver_Bikes_:
> 
> ...



Richtig, die beiden 2-Fach Führungen sollten am Unterrohr Nähe Steuerrohr montiert werden.
Entweder ist das ein Resultat des enormen Zeitdrucks, unter dem die Mechaniker Samstags stehen, oder die Führungen haben gefehlt.
Eigentlich gehören 3X 3-Fach (bzw. 4-Fach), 3X 2-Fach und 3X 1-Fach Zugführungen zum Lieferumfang. 
Schau mal bitte in deine Zubehörtasche, ob die fehlenden Zugführungen da drin sind.
Gruß Hans


----------



## foreigner (23. Juni 2013)

Doofe Frage: Die Bilder sind doch aus nem XXL-Laden. Stehen die Serienbikes jetzt also doch schon in den Shops?



f4lkon schrieb:


> So schauts im Laden aus: sorry ist vom Handy


----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: Die Bilder sind doch aus nem XXL-Laden. Stehen die Serienbikes jetzt also doch schon in den Shops?


Ich war gestern bei XXL in St Augustin und da stand zumindest ein ICB 01, ja.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juni 2013)

Alle Bikes wurden bei XXL Feld angeliefert und werden am Montag von dort aus an die restlichen Filialen verschickt, deshalb stehen dort schon jetzt die ICB's in der Ausstellung. 
Ab Mitte bis Ende der Woche sollten die Räder auch in den anderen Fahrrad XXL Shops stehen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## ruv (23. Juni 2013)

gibt's denn Versand Bestätigungen mit Trackingnummern für die online shop Kunden?

gruß ruv

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juni 2013)

Dalkmon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin neu hier, weil ich in der aktuellen BIKEsport auf dieses Bike hier gestossen bin. Ich muss sagen das ICB gefÃ¤llt mir richtig gut.
> Jetzt habe ich allerdings noch eine Frage.
> ...



Moin!
Es gab 2 Arten von Rahmensets:
- das RNC-Rahmenset kam als Rohrahmen in Einzelteilen, hier war kein DÃ¤mpfer im Lieferumfang. Wir haben aber (wie hier schon Ã¶fters gemacht) fÃ¼r alle Interessenten, die sich in einer Doodle-Liste eingetragen haben, einen Monarch Plus DÃ¤mpfer als "Upgrade" angeboten.
- Die eloxierten ICB01, 02 und 03 Rahmensets fÃ¼r 1099,99 Euro kommen immer mit Monarch Plus DÃ¤mpfer und Tange Seiki Steuersatz.
GruÃ Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juni 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> gibt's denn Versand Bestätigungen mit Trackingnummern für die online shop Kunden?
> 
> gruß ruv
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2



Keine Ahnung.
Gruß Hans


----------



## avid49 (23. Juni 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> gibt's denn Versand Bestätigungen mit Trackingnummern für die online shop Kunden?
> 
> gruß ruv
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja,gibt es!
Sie versenden mit DHL dem Marktführer 
Meiner ist unterwegs


----------



## bansaiman (23. Juni 2013)

gibt es für den Steuersatz auch nen Adapter für 1 1/8 gabelschaft und ist der dabei?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> gibt es für den Steuersatz auch nen Adapter für 1 1/8 gabelschaft und ist der dabei?



Ja, der liegt in der mitgelieferten fernbedienbaren Faltgarage - genau wie 2 Sätze Wechselreifen, ein Kärcher und die heiße Kärcher-Bedienfrau...


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja, der liegt in der mitgelieferten fernbedienbaren Faltgarage - genau wie 2 Sätze Wechselreifen, ein Kärcher und die heiße Kärcher-Bedienfrau...




unbegründete blöde Antwort.es sollte ursprünglich ein angleset rein und wir haben sonst ja auch alle möglichen teile dabei ;-)
in meinem aktuellen Rad ist so einer verbaut


----------



## Pintie (24. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> und die heiße Kärcher-Bedienfrau...



links oder rechts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (24. Juni 2013)

Hä das sind doch Powerranger da :what:


----------



## foreigner (24. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> links oder rechts?


 
Normal die linke hier:


----------



## -Wally- (24. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> gibt es für den Steuersatz auch nen Adapter für 1 1/8 gabelschaft und ist der dabei?



Also bei meinem Rahmen war damals keiner dabei dabei, daher hab ich mir einfach einen ganz normalen Reduzierkonus für meine 1 1/8" Gabel bestellt und die somit auf tapered umgebaut. Das Teil hat 12 oder 15 gekostet und darauf hab ich den Gabel Konus vom Steuersatz gepackt.
(Hab den Konus noch geschlitzt, ums einfacher zu machen)


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> unbegründete blöde Antwort...



Wenn du meinst...
Wer mir belegen kann, das er jemals beim Kauf eines Fahrrades oder eines Rahmensets einfach so einen Reduzierkonus dabei hatte, der werfe den ersten Kiesel...
Mir wäre es komplett neu, lass ich aber gern belehren.


----------



## -Wally- (24. Juni 2013)

Also ganz sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, aber ich meine es gibt Hersteller, die bei einem tapered Steuersatz zwei Konen beilegen, eben einen in 1.5" und einen in 1 1/8".

Ich hatte mich darauf aber auch nicht verlassen wollen, und hatte mir damals schon ne Woche bevor der Rahmen gekommen ist einen Reduzierkonus besorgt und so konnte ich direkt den 1,5" Gabelkonus auf meine 1 1/8" Totem drauf packen...wenn anfangs auch noch mit ein paar Problemen, wie hier zu lesen war, aber der Campingkocher hatte es ja gerichtet...


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Rahmen war damals keiner dabei dabei, daher hab ich mir einfach einen ganz normalen Reduzierkonus für meine 1 1/8" Gabel bestellt und die somit auf tapered umgebaut. Das Teil hat 12 oder 15 gekostet und darauf hab ich den Gabel Konus vom Steuersatz gepackt.
> (Hab den Konus noch geschlitzt, ums einfacher zu machen)




danke,das ist ne gute Idee :-D

Hasifisch:
es ging hier auch mehr ums Prinzip,ob sowas für den steuersatz existiert.und wie gesagt,bei all den gimicks unseres Rahmens wäre das durchaus möglich.denn er hebt sich schließlich durch einiges von der Konkurrenz ab ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

Frieden...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Zu den Tubelesskits für die Charger-Laufräder gibt's ein Update: grober Schnitzer meinerseits, die sind doch nicht dabei. 
War mir 100%ig sicher, daß mir das irgendwann mal bestätigt wurde, ist aber nicht so, hab's grad nochmal überprüft. Sorry!
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (24. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Zu den Tubelesskits für die Charger-Laufräder gibt's ein Update: grober Schnitzer meinerseits, die sind doch nicht dabei.
> War mir 100%ig sicher, daß mir das irgendwann mal bestätigt wurde, ist aber nicht so, hab's grad nochmal überprüft. Sorry!
> Gruß Hans



Alles klar, kann jedem mal passieren. Danke für die Info.


----------



## foreigner (24. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann meine Frage: Welche Ventile und Tublesstrip ist dann das richtige, das ich brauche um die Dinger tubeless zu machen?

Und was ist jetzt mit den anderen Ausfallenden und dem Reverb-entlüfungskit, die sind aber dabei oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juni 2013)

650b Ausfallenden und Reverb Entlüftungskit sind weiterhin dabei. Die Ausfallenden werden den Filialen zugeschickt und von dort aus an die Kunden verteilt, die Entlüftungskits liegen jedem Rad schon jetzt bei.
Habe grad nochmal nachgeschaut, das Tubeless-Felgenband ist sowieso schon verbaut. Man braucht also nur die Ventile und irgendeine Dichtmilch. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juni 2013)

Achtet bei den Ventilen darauf dass man den Ventileinsatz raus schrauben kann! Bei denen von NoTubes geht das z.B.
So kann man den Reifen drauf ploppen lassen und anschließend die Milch durch das ventil einfüllen. Ansonsten muss man den Reifen wieder an einer Seite runter Hebeln.


----------



## Paramedicus (24. Juni 2013)

Also kommen die serienräder erstmal nicht tubeless?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2013)

Kann mal passieren Hans. Welche Milch empfehlt ihr? Wieviel sollte man sich da kommen lassen?

LG Jens


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juni 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kann mal passieren Hans. Welche Milch empfehlt ihr? Wieviel sollte man sich da kommen lassen?
> 
> LG Jens



Bei den Tubelesskits, die den Aftermarket-LaufrÃ¤dern beiliegen, sind 2 Flasche Ã  60ml und 35mm Ventile dabei, das passt. Man braucht auch wirklich 60ml pro Reifen, damit es gut abdichtet. Mag sein daÃ es mit weniger auch klappt, aber wegen den paar Gramm wÃ¼rde ich da nicht endlos rumfrickeln.
Welche Dichtmilch man nimmt, ist eigentlich egal. Schwalbe Doc Blue funktioniert z.B. auch, kostet ca. 10-12â¬ fÃ¼r beide LaufrÃ¤der.
                  Die Notubes Universalventile mit der Art. Nr.                    AS0018 kosten UVP 15,95â¬. 
GruÃ Hans


----------



## driest (24. Juni 2013)

Wird die Milch irgendwann schlecht? Ansonsten wuerd ich gleich nen halben oder ganzen Liter nehmen, falls der Reifen mal welche verliert, sie innen antrocknet etc. Ist ja auch kaum teurer, en halber Liter Schwalbe Milch kost 13.50 EUR.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juni 2013)

driest schrieb:


> Wird die Milch irgendwann schlecht? Ansonsten wuerd ich gleich nen halben oder ganzen Liter nehmen, falls der Reifen mal welche verliert, sie innen antrocknet etc. Ist ja auch kaum teurer, en halber Liter Schwalbe Milch kost 13.50 EUR.



Japp, nach 2-7 Monaten. 
Lt. Hersteller hängt das vom Klima ab. Also müsste das Zeug theoretisch etwa 1 Jahr halten, falls der Sommer so weitergeht 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (24. Juni 2013)

sommer?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, das graue Ding da draussen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driest (24. Juni 2013)

Ok, also 13.50 EUR fuer nen halben liter milch pro saison sollte noch ueberschaubar sein.

Und hier scheint die Sonne, weis garnicht was ihr habt


----------



## vx2200 (24. Juni 2013)

Hier scheint die Sonne auch, in Strömen....


----------



## avid49 (24. Juni 2013)

Wo für sind diese Dinger?


----------



## vx2200 (24. Juni 2013)

Zugführung 2-Fach


----------



## avid49 (24. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Jede Filiale bekommt die Anzahl Räder, die bestellt wurden. Die online "nach-Hause-bestellten" Räder werden in einer mir unbekannten Art und Weise den Filialen zugelost, d.h. von deren Bestellmenge abgezogen. Deshalb kann dir eigentlich noch keine Filiale mit Bestimmtheit sagen, wie viele Räder in welchen Größen sie noch "übrig" hat, weil die o.g. "Zulosung" noch nicht über die Bühne ist. Danach (ich hoffe nächste Woche noch) werden die Restbestände ganz normal auf XXL.de angezeigt. Bis dahin kann dir leider niemand was Genaueres sagen, sorry!
> Gruß Hans





vx2200 schrieb:


> Zugführung 2-Fach



Danke!


----------



## jissel (24. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes wie siehts den jetzt mit dem Versatz bei den komplett Bikes aus?
Kann schon einer mir sagen was das ICB2 komplett Bike wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juni 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_ wie siehts den jetzt mit dem Versatz bei den komplett Bikes aus?
> Kann schon einer mir sagen was das ICB2 komplett Bike wiegt?



Moin!
Ein kleines Bisschen Versatz habe ich bei ein paar Serienbikes auch gesehen, aber bisher nichts Kritisches. Der Dämpfer ging bisher immer ohne Verkanten rein. Wer damit grössere Probleme hat, möge sich bitte bei mir oder Stefan melden.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (24. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ein kleines Bisschen Versatz habe ich bei ein paar Serienbikes auch gesehen, aber bisher nichts Kritisches. Der Dämpfer ging bisher immer ohne Verkanten rein. Wer damit grössere Probleme hat, möge sich bitte bei mir oder Stefan melden.
> Gruß Hans



Hi Hans,

größere Probleme damit, dass die Wippe Versatz hat, oder größere Probleme damit, dass ein Dämpfer nicht reingeht? 

Gruß


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Frieden...



Danke! Das wäre sonst mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen... warst du zum Ausgleich radeln?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hi Hans,
> 
> größere Probleme damit, dass die Wippe Versatz hat, oder größere Probleme damit, dass ein Dämpfer nicht reingeht?
> 
> Gruß



Streng genommen beides. Wobei in meiner Rangfolge zweiteres ein Problem darstellt und ersteres eher einen Schönheitsmangel. Darüber werde ich allerdings nicht abschliessend urteilen, das machen die Ingenieure.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juni 2013)

Mal so nebenbei: Tange Seiki bietet einen Reduzierkonus auf 1 1/8" für den ZS225 an, ich hab ein paar bestellt. Dazu mehr, wenn die Dinger hier sind.
Gruß Hans


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Highvolume Variante des mOnarch + zu degressiv für den Rahmen.
wieviel Spacer habt ihr jetzt im Schnitt in den Monarch + gegeben, damit er nicht mehr zu sehr durchrauscht?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juni 2013)

Wir haben darauf keine klare Antwort, die Geschmäcker sind da sehr verschieden.
Der Umbau ist aber schnell und einfach erledigt, und man kann die HV-Kammer mit den 8 Spacern aus dem Set quasi dichtmachen. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juni 2013)

Also in 150mm-Position denke ich dass 5-6 Spacern eine gute Ausgangsbasis sein dürften, mit komplett geschlossener Kammer ist er sehr straff. 
Ich hab jetzt meine 170er Gabel drin und schau mal wie es mit dem höheren Übersetzungsverhältnis 170er-Stellung aussieht, deshalb habe ich noch alle Ringe drin gelassen. Muss da aber erstmal wieder ein wenig fahren gehen 

Wenn man die Spacer auf schneidet muss man den Dämpfer nicht ausbauen um sie raus zu nehmen


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Danke! Das wäre sonst mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen... warst du zum Ausgleich radeln?



Am Bike schrauben...und zwar um einen _richtigen_ Luftdämpfer einzubauen... 

War aber gar nicht so böse gemeint wie es vielleicht ankam...


----------



## bansaiman (24. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Am Bike schrauben...und zwar um einen _richtigen_ Luftdämpfer einzubauen...
> 
> War aber gar nicht so böse gemeint wie es vielleicht ankam...




welcher Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> welcher Dämpfer?



MZ Roco AIR TST.
Morgen wird getestet und Setup gesucht. Im alten Bike war der einfache ohne TST der Hammer. Bei dem jetzt habe ich das erste Mal selbst Service gemacht: Luft in der Dämpfung raus, Ölwechsel und vorhin eine ewig gesuchtes Luftleck am Schraubventil geschlossen...
Nebenbei Gewichtsersparnis von 250g zum Einkolben-Coil Dämpfer.


----------



## Rick7 (25. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst...
> Wer mir belegen kann, das er jemals beim Kauf eines Fahrrades oder eines Rahmensets einfach so einen Reduzierkonus dabei hatte, der werfe den ersten Kiesel...
> Mir wäre es komplett neu, lass ich aber gern belehren.




Ich werf jetzt mal nen großen flachen...  sowas gabs sogar bei meinem  xtension xpz 

Also bei nem Rahmenset ist das ja schon fast zu erwarten, bei nem komplettbike finde ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juni 2013)

Waren dir die Spitzen zu teuer?


----------



## fub (25. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes
Hallo Hans, ich hab da mal eine Frage. Und muss für diese leider etwas ausholen:  

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen ein ICB telefonisch in einer XXL Filiale bestellt.

Die erste Antwort die ich nun auf meine Kaufanfrage bekommen habe war: " Das Rad kommt in 2 Wochen (wäre noch Ende Mai gewesen!)"
Als ich dann im Forum verschiedene Beiträge gelesen habe nach denen das Rad wohl erst im Juli verfügbar sein sollte, habe ich in der gleichen Flliale angerufen und einen anderen Mitarbeiter gesprochen. 
Dieser hat nun zunächst einmal gar nichts von der Existenz dieses Modells gewusst und musste zunächst auf die Carver Homepage gehen um sich zu überzeugen, dass es dieses Rad gibt.
Nachdem dies geklärt war, hat er mir (er war übrigens durchgehend sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit) jeweils ein Rad in XL und eines in XXL reserviert damit ich diese nach Eintreffen vor Ort probe fahren kann da ich genau zwischen diesen beiden Größen liege.
Außerdem wollte er sich melden wenn es Neuigkeiten gäbe.
Letzten Freitag habe ich dann doch nochmal in der Filiale angerufen um nach neuen Infos zu fragen.
Leider konnte ich dort am Freitag späten Nachmittag keine Informationen erhalten und sollte deshalb Montag nochmals anrufen.
Das habe ich dann getan und diese beiden Aussagen erhalten:
1. Der Liefertermin könne nicht gehalten werden 
2. Das ICB soll NUR über das Internet vertrieben werden und wird nicht! über die einzelnen Händler vertrieben

Als ich dem Mitarbeiter dann versichert hatte, dass das ICB schon in anderen Filialen stehen würde sah dieser nochmals im System nach und stellte fest, dass bereits Rahmensets in meinen gewünschten Größen vorhanden waren und nur die Anbauteile noch nicht vorhanden seien.
Wann diese denn kommen würden konnte er mir leider nicht sagen.
Versicherte mir aber sich zu melden sobald es Neuigkeiten gäbe.

Mein Frage ist nun, wie es sein kann, dass so viele Fehlinformationen weiter gegeben werden und wann ich denn nun mit dem Rad rechnen darf.
Freue mich (wie wohl alle anderen hier auch) sehr auf das Rad und möchte nun endlich damit fahren 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Kharne (25. Juni 2013)

Das liegt daran, dass beim Projekt ne Menge schiefgegangen ist. Und dass MTBs für XXL nur ne kleine Niesche sind.


----------



## Paramedicus (25. Juni 2013)

fub schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> Hallo Hans, ich hab da mal eine Frage. Und muss für diese leider etwas ausholen:
> 
> Ich habe vor einigen Wochen ein ICB telefonisch in einer XXL Filiale bestellt.
> ...



Ich glaub auch das Hans da nich sooo viel machen kann. Besser mal bei XXL in der Chefetage melden. Die sind zugänglich und kommunikationsbereit.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. Juni 2013)

fub schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> Hallo Hans, ich hab da mal eine Frage. Und muss für diese leider etwas ausholen:
> 
> Ich habe vor einigen Wochen ein ICB telefonisch in einer XXL Filiale bestellt.
> ...



Moin Fabian,
Ich kann dir leider nicht alles erklären. 
Fakt ist, daß die Filialen Räder bestellt haben und theoretisch auch wissen, wie viele und in welcher Größe. 
Aber: die Räder wurden eine zeitlang auch online verkauft, und diese Bestellungen werden den Filialen nun nach einem gewissen Schlüssel wieder abgezogen. Das momentane Problem ist, daß (derzeit noch) weder die Radverkäufer in den Filialen noch ich wissen, wie die Verteilung der online verkauften Räder genau aussieht. Daran wird derzeit mit Hochdruck gearbeitet.
Wenn der Kollege in der Filiale also z.B 4X ICB02 in Gr. L bestellt hat, kann er dir (noch) nicht sagen, ob er die auch bekommt, bis die Verteilung der Onlinebestellungen durch ist. Dies wird schnellstmöglich erledigt, damit die Bestände wieder transparent sind.
Bitte um Verständnis dafür.
Die Rahmensets haben mit den Kompletträdern übrigrens nichts zu tun, die werden einzeln verkauft.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Kharne (25. Juni 2013)

Nix fur ungut Hans, aber das ist schlicht und ergreifend dumm. Was passiert mit den Leuten die in die Filalen gerannt sind und dort schon anbezahlt haben?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch gerade etwas verwundert (und mal wieder froh RnC zu haben), dass die Fillialen dieser Aussage nach Räder verkauft/versprochen haben, die sie im Zweifel garnicht liefern können 

Das klingt für mich nach einem nicht zu Ende gedachten Prozess und heillosem Chaos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (25. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nix fur ungut Hans, aber das ist schlicht und ergreifend dumm. Was passiert mit den Leuten die in die Filalen gerannt sind und dort schon anbezahlt haben?




Brrrr, nennen wir es einfach mal unklug

Aber das is echt ziemlich krass wenn jetzt auch nichmal die Händler ihre bestellten Räder bekommen. Aber vllt hat man einfach zu wenige bestellt in taiwan.

Das wurde übrigens von anfang an befürchtet...


----------



## fub (25. Juni 2013)

Trotzdem danke für die Antwort auch wenn ich es schon merkwürdig finde, dass ich also obwohl ich bestellt habe und mir gesagt worden ist, dass "mein" Rad kommt ich jetzt doch nicht weiß ob ich überhaupt dieses Jahr eins bekomme?! 
Übrigens ist mir gesagt worden "Die Räder kommen in Einzelteilen zu uns und werden dann vor Ort aufgebaut. Daher ist das Rad derzeit als Rahmenset gelistet und wird dann wenn es fertig montiert ist als Rad um deklariert."
Fühle mich jetzt doch was verschaukelt.
Was wäre denn dein Rat wen ich ansprechen soll damit ich da was Klarheit rein bekomme Hans?


----------



## sebbo87 (25. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Wenn der Kollege in der Filiale also z.B 4X ICB02 in Gr. L bestellt hat, kann er dir (noch) nicht sagen, ob er die auch bekommt, bis die Verteilung der Onlinebestellungen durch ist. Dies wird schnellstmöglich erledigt, damit die Bestände wieder transparent sind.
> Bitte um Verständnis dafür.
> Die Rahmensets haben mit den Kompletträdern übrigrens nichts zu tun, die werden einzeln verkauft.
> Gruß Hans



Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich musste mein Rad voll bezahlen beim Ordern im Laden - ganz offiziell. Wie soll das gehen, wenn nicht bekannt ist, dass die die Räder  in der Filiale auch bekommen? Falls da jetzt auf den letzten Metern irgendwas schief geht 
Gleich mal Vorort anrufen.


----------



## nino85 (25. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das is echt ziemlich krass wenn jetzt auch nichmal die Händler ihre bestellten Räder bekommen.



Was heißt denn "auch nichtmal" - bisher hat doch jeder seinen Rahmen bekommen - einer hat sogar schon sein Komplettbike - das jemand bisher ein bestelltes Bike nicht bekommen hat, ist doch gar nicht gesagt. 



Paramedicus schrieb:


> Aber vllt hat man einfach zu wenige bestellt in taiwan.
> 
> Das wurde übrigens von anfang an befürchtet...



Es ist tatsächlich etwas blöd, dass im Moment keiner so richtig weiß, wo jetzt welche Bikes hinkommen und wer dann vllt. noch welche übrig hat. 

Gruß


----------



## fub (25. Juni 2013)

@nino85 ich habe gefragt ob ich eine Anzahlung leisten soll und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Räder so oder so bereits bestellt sind und ich die deshalb nicht anzahlen muss.
Finde das aber auch recht egal, da es mir nicht darum geht zu meckern, dass es evtl nicht klappen könnte, sondern ich einfach wissen will was los ist. 
Und ob ich mich ggf. nach einer Alternative umsehen muss.


----------



## Paramedicus (25. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "auch nichtmal" - bisher hat doch jeder seinen Rahmen bekommen - einer hat sogar schon sein Komplettbike - das jemand bisher ein bestelltes Bike nicht bekommen hat, ist doch gar nicht gesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß




Hans schrieb ja aber das den Händlern wieder einige ihrer bestellten räder wieder "abgezogen" werden. D.h. der Onlineshop hat vorrang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (25. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hans schrieb ja aber das den Händlern wieder einige ihrer bestellten räder wieder "abgezogen" werden. D.h. der Onlineshop hat vorrang.



Richtig, das hat er gesagt - es hat aber niemand gesagt, dass davon auch Bikes betroffen sind, die bereits von Kunden angezahlt wurden in den Shops. Ich will damit nur sagen: Entfesselt nicht gleich wieder einen Shitstorm (vor allem wenn im Moment nicht mal sicher ist, dass es einen Grund dafür gibt)




fub schrieb:


> @nino85 ich habe gefragt ob ich eine Anzahlung leisten soll und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Räder so oder so bereits bestellt sind und ich die deshalb nicht anzahlen muss.
> Finde das aber auch recht egal, da es mir nicht darum geht zu meckern, dass es evtl nicht klappen könnte, sondern ich einfach wissen will was los ist.
> Und ob ich mich ggf. nach einer Alternative umsehen muss.



Ich verstehe deine Verärgerung, wirklich... - ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass dein Shop noch was reinbekommt. Ohne Anzahlung sehe ich das halt eher kritisch für dich...
Fahrrad XXL hat die Nachfrage nach dem Bike einfach unterschätzt / ist das so nicht gewohnt, denke ich.


----------



## Kharne (25. Juni 2013)

Richtig anstatt ne Umfrage zu machen wer eins will und ne verbindliche Anzahlung zu fordern haben sie einfach extrem pessimistisch geschätzt. Absolut vermeidbarer Fehler.


----------



## nino85 (25. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Richtig anstatt ne Umfrage zu machen wer eins will und ne verbindliche Anzahlung zu fordern haben sie einfach extrem pessimistisch geschätzt. Absolut vermeidbarer Fehler.



Ja. Das wurde aber auch schon zur Genüge diskutiert.


----------



## Paramedicus (25. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Richtig, das hat er gesagt - es hat aber niemand gesagt, dass davon auch Bikes betroffen sind, die bereits von Kunden angezahlt wurden in den Shops. Ich will damit nur sagen: Entfesselt nicht gleich wieder einen Shitstorm (vor allem wenn im Moment nicht mal sicher ist, dass es einen Grund dafür gibt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kein Shitstorm  Und auch für leute die " nur" im laden bestellt haben ist das einfach mal mehr als nur ärgerlich! Und da in fast allen XXL läden die bikes vorbestellt sind und nur ne hand voll in den verkauf kommt, gibts hier sicher ne menge die in die röhre schaun müssen.

Mir solls wurst sein...


----------



## visionthing (25. Juni 2013)

Ich habe direkt im XXL Laden vorbestellt weil es hier so unklar war wie es mit der Onlinebestellung klappt. Sollte da jetzt noch etwas schief gehen... naja warten wir es ab.


----------



## fub (25. Juni 2013)

Habe eben nochmal mit Fahrrad XXL telefoniert und wenn die bis spätestens Ende der Woche keine vernünftige Aussage (bekomme ich nun eins oder nicht und wenn ja wann) bekommen werde ich mir wohl was anderes suchen. Dafür ist mir der Sommer dann doch zu kurz!


----------



## Pintie (25. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute!
> Diese mail bekommen nur die Leute, die diese StÃ¼tze  bestellt haben. Ihr  bekommt per "Ausnahmegenehmigung" eine oem-StÃ¼tze,  und hier gelten  manchmal andere Regeln, wie folgt:
> Als die StÃ¼tzen  gestern hier ankamen, fehlten die EntlÃ¼ftungssets. SRAM  argumentiert das  so, daÃ bei allen StÃ¼tzen mit dem neuen  SchnellverschluÃ kein  EntlÃ¼ftungsset mehr braucht. War mir auch neu,  denn man will ja trotzdem  irgendwann die Leitung kÃ¼rzen, und dann  braucht man das Teil manchmal  eben doch.
> Bitte verkauft also nicht vorschnell eure "alte" Reverb Stealth mitsamt EntlÃ¼ftungskit, ihr werdet es evtl. noch brauchen.
> ...



Also so langsam komme ich wieder ins GrÃ¼beln ob ich nicht doch aufs 14er Modell warte....
Der "Sommer" scheint ja wirklich aus zu fallen.

- Tublesskit nicht dabei (30â¬)
- Reverb ohne EntlÃ¼ftung (30â¬)

und ich hab gestern ein Angebot fÃ¼r ein um 45% reduziertes 13er bike bekommen.

Ã¼berlegt man doch ob man zum UVP ein 13Modell kaufen soll wenn der Ausverkauf schon voll lÃ¤uft


blÃ¶de Angebot / Nachfrage ...
Da es wohl eh zu wenig gibt kann man ja nicht davon ausgehen das es irgendwann reduziert wird. 

Jetzt geht die Rechnerrei los ob Rahmen + anderes Komplettbike nicht billiger kommt.


----------



## sebbo87 (25. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> es hat aber niemand gesagt, dass davon auch Bikes betroffen sind, die bereits von Kunden angezahlt wurden in den Shops.



Es gibt keinen Grund nicht davon auszugehen, zumindest hat das gerade der Ansprechpartner am Telefon bestätigt.

Es ist exakt so, wie Hans es geschildert hat. Das Kontingent an Rädern könnte / kann / ist (???) wohl kleiner (sein) als die schon bei FF angekommene Nachfrage. D.h. Leute, die vorbestellt haben, sollten sich darauf einstellen, dass sie kein Rad bekommen könnten. Kann man nur hoffen, dass die Zahl der Betroffenen minimal ist. Ich hoffe, ich gehöre als Voll-im-Voraus-Bezahler nicht dazu. Ansonsten wäre das eine absolute Katastrophe..


----------



## nino85 (25. Juni 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund nicht davon auszugehen, zumindest hat das gerade der Ansprechpartner am Telefon bestätigt.
> 
> Es ist exakt so, wie Hans es geschildert hat. Das Kontingent an Rädern könnte / kann / ist (???) wohl kleiner (sein) als die schon bei FF angekommene Nachfrage. D.h. Leute, die vorbestellt haben, sollten sich darauf einstellen, dass sie kein Rad bekommen könnten. Kann man nur hoffen, dass die Zahl der Betroffenen minimal ist. Ich hoffe, ich gehöre als Voll-im-Voraus-Bezahler nicht dazu. Ansonsten wäre das eine absolute Katastrophe..



Puh... in dem Fall nehme ich das geschriebene zurück.. So ein Käse.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Die Lage ist nicht ganz so dramatisch.
Wer sein Rad in einer Filiale bestellt und noch nicht bekommen hat, kann mir gern eine mail an _[email protected]_ schreiben. Ich brauche in dieser mail bitte folgende Informationen:
- welches Modell
- welche Größe?
- wann genau wurde bestellt?
- auf welchen Namen läuft die Bestellung?
- Kontaktdaten, gerne auch Mobilnummer

Dann kann ich die Anfragen gezielt weiterleiten.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Wally- (25. Juni 2013)

Oh man! Das geht ja jetzt ganz schön rund hier bei den Komplettbikes.
  @Carver_Bikes / Hans, sind die Produzierten Einheiten solche Firmeninterna, dass es bislang, soweit ich weiß keine Angaben dazu gab, wieviele es sind?

Es sollte ja im Rahmen des Projekts so einiges transparent gezeigt werden, z.b. was es eben bei der Planung/Konstruktion usw. bei so einem Bike zu beachten gibt und anderes was den User hier interessiert und die Anzahl der produzierten Einheiten würden sicherlich einige hier interessieren, mich eingeschlossen.

Ansonsten drücke ich Euch, die ihr auf Euer Komplettbike wartet, die Daumen, dass jeder sein Bike bekommt. Das warten lohnt sich echt...ich bin mit meinem ICB mittlerweile ja schon ordentlich unterwegs gewesen, absolut geniales Teil!

Aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungen auch ein dickes Kompliment, zumindest an die XXL Filiale in St.Augustin, wo mir in der Werkstatt und im Laden auch schon sehr kompetent geholfen wurde. 
So...ich glaube ich werde mich jetzt noch ein bisschen in den bergischen Wäldern an meinem ICB erfreuen...


----------



## f4lkon (25. Juni 2013)

Ohman da bin ich aber froh, dass es in Sankt Augustin so gut geklappt hat. Die waren da super freundlich. Wussten zwar nicht viel über das Projekt aber alle haben große Augen bekommen als ich es ihnen näher erklärt hatte. Die Jungs in der Werkstatt waren auch sehr nett. Bei meinem Rad war alles gut montiert und sauber verlegt.




Merlin7 schrieb:


> und ich hab gestern ein Angebot für ein um 45% reduziertes 13er bike bekommen.
> 
> überlegt man doch ob man zum UVP ein 13Modell kaufen soll wenn der Ausverkauf schon voll läuft



An sowas hatte ich damals, noch bevor Luftfracht ein Thema war, auch gedacht. Jetzt bin ich 2 Tage mit dem ICB unterwegs gewesen und bin so glücklich, dass ich gewartet habe. Das Teil fährt sich so geil, es ist zum weinen. Mein 160mm Allmountain mit dem ich davor unterwegs war hat das 1,6 fache vom ICB01 gekostet und der Umstieg fühlt sich wie der vom Esel aufs Pferd an.

Auf das 14er zu warten ist sicher eine Überlegung wert. Aus meiner Sicht kann ich sagen, dass ich nicht zufriedener als 100% sein kann.


----------



## veraono (25. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht die Rechnerrei los ob Rahmen + anderes Komplettbike nicht billiger kommt.


Ist sowas beim heutigen "Standart"- Dschungel überhaupt noch möglich bzw. rentabel?


----------



## ruv (25. Juni 2013)

gibt's denn schon Infos wann an die online kunden ausgeliefert wird?

gruß ruv

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## avid49 (25. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand erklären,wie sich die Einstellung an der Wippe auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt!
Habe mein Bike aufgebaut und schon eine kleine Runde gedreht
Ist schon ein geschmeidiges Gerät!!


----------



## NoIdea (26. Juni 2013)

Wow.... Was auch immer da für ein System zum bearbeiten/aufnehmen der online bestellungen genutzt wird, das ding sollte mal schnellstmöglich mit XXLs ERP system anfangen zu reden! Ist ja eigentlich das mindeste...


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2013)

avid49 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären,wie sich die Einstellung an der Wippe auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt!
> Habe mein Bike aufgebaut und schon eine kleine Runde gedreht
> Ist schon ein geschmeidiges Gerät!!


 
In den beiden oberen Positionen hast du 150mm Federweg, in den unteren 170mm. Wie sich das auswirkt kannst du dir ja vorstellen. 

In den beiden vorderen Positionen ist der Lenkwinkel steiler und das Tretlager höher. Ist die Schraube in einer der hinteren beiden Positionen ist das Tretlager niedriger und der Lenkwinkel flacher. Die Vorteile der jeweiligen Einstellung: Niedrigeres Tretlager und flacher Lenkwinkel wirkt sich positiv auf die Laufruhe und die Kurvenlage bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten aus, mit entsprechenden leichten Nachteilen in engen Ecken und bei langsamerer Fahrt.
In der steileren Einstellung ist das Rad in engen Ecken handlicher und lässt sich beispielsweise besser umsetzen und man hat etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit. Dafür ist es nicht ganz so sicher und laufruhig bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und man sitzt nicht ganz so "im Bike" bei schnellen Kurven.
Dramatisch dürften die Unterschiede der Geometrie aber nicht sein.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Dramatisch dürften die Unterschiede der Geometrie aber nicht sein.



Genau so sieht es aus.
Ich fahre hier im Harz-Alltag 170mm "steil" (was natürlich eigentlich Quatsch ist, es ist 170mm "etwas-weniger-flach"), der Radstand ist ja trotzdem eher lang und das Bike sehr laufruhig, aber auf den verblockten Sachen fehlt mir sonst die Tretlagerhöhe.
Für spezielle Sachen baue ich dann auf flach um, dauert 3 Minuten.

Hast du schon Infos wegen der Reverb?


----------



## nino85 (26. Juni 2013)

Man müsste eigentlich auch ein Avid-Entlüftungsset für die Reverb nutzen können, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (26. Juni 2013)

In einer Reverb ist doch wohl kein Dot? Der Siedepunkt ist ja wohl völlig egal und etwas schmierung schadet sicher nicht.


----------



## nino85 (26. Juni 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> In einer Reverb ist doch wohl kein Dot? Der Siedepunkt ist ja wohl völlig egal und etwas schmierung schadet sicher nicht.



Nein, da kommt 2,5 WT Mineralöl rein. Dot darf auf keinen Fall in die Reverb 

Das Problem ist halt, dass man 2,5 WT Mineralöl nur selten in den erforderlichen Mini-Mengen bekommt - das Original RS-Öl ist halt mit 35 Euro/Liter schon arg teuer.

Edith sagt: Die Gebinde mit 125ml sind mit 4,00-4,50 Euro prinzipiell aber nicht sooo~ teuer.
Entlüftungssets ohne Öl gibt es übrigens schon für 11 Euro inkl. Versand. Es muss ja nicht immer das RS-Original sein. (Auch wenn ich mich trotzdem ärgere, dass bei den 150er Reverbs jetzt kein Entlüftungskit dabei ist.)


----------



## Pintie (26. Juni 2013)

oder shimano Bremsen Öl. tuts für die reverb auch.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21348_Mineraloel-.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=

man nehme eine  liter dann hat man erst mal ruhe


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2013)

Ich habe noch schnell ein paar Fragen, aus Zeitmangel echt kurz und unfreundlich zusammengefasst:

- 0,1t Fahrergewicht -> Luftdrücke in Gabel & Dämpfer? Grobe Anhaltspunkte in Klicks für Zugstuge etc
- Reverb vorm Einbau von Außen fetten?
- Lt. hatte i-wo im ICB-Abteil dochmal angeboten Bilder seiner Zugverlegung zumachen, gibts da neues?
- Reverb wird durch die seperate 150mm Variante ersetzt. Hat die einen von den neuen Schnellverschlüssen?
- Sattelklemmen Außendurchmesser?

Danke euch & LG
Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2013)

Ich komm mit 90kg bei ca.100psi in der 170mm Lyrik und ca.120 im Monarch+ mit gespacerter Kammer rum. Kann bei dir schon durch die Pumpe deutlich abweichen, stell einfach nach SAG ein.
Meine Klicks bringen dir nix, da sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer Komplett HT sind. 

Die Reverb solltest du mit Montagepaste einbauen, die Klemme sollte mit dem geringst möglichen Moment angzogen werden. Die Reverbs reagieren da immer etwas pissig auf zu starke Klemmung.

Ahja, die Bilder. Kann ich heute Abend mal machen, war die Tage reichlich ausgebucht. Muss mal sehen was man unter der Kruste so erkennen kann 

Sattelklemme hat Standard 34,9, steht auch auf der ersten Seite der FAQ's in der Tabelle mein ich.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2013)

Danke!

- okay, danke für die Richtwerte
- Okay  für alle -> in diesem Fall HT = Helmchen Tuned
- OKay, tuts auch Fett mit PTFE?
- Super, danke dir!
- OKay, hab einfach kaum Zeit in den letzten Wochen und wird auch so bleiben, Suchfaulheit kommt noch dazu. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2013)

Der Sinn der Montagepaste ist die Reibung zu erhöhen. Nicht unbedingt eine Stärke von PTFE-Fett


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2013)

Denken hätte geholfen - danke dir!


----------



## crossboss (26. Juni 2013)

Allerdings kann andererseits nur das 13er das *Original *sein



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also so langsam komme ich wieder ins Grübeln ob ich nicht doch aufs 14er Modell warte....
> Der "Sommer" scheint ja wirklich aus zu fallen.
> 
> - Tublesskit nicht dabei (30)
> ...


----------



## nino85 (26. Juni 2013)

Wenns dasselbe bike 2014 nochmal gibt mit der Ausstattung ist es halt das Original 2.0.

Sämtliche ICB sind aus dem Fahrrad XXL Webshop verschwunden...
Rahmen sind aber noch da - jetzt auch mit Angaben, in welchen Shops welche verfügbar sind.


----------



## Paramedicus (26. Juni 2013)

Hat wer zu den Bikes ausm Shop schon infos wegen bezahlen usw bekommen?


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich komm mit 90kg bei ca.100psi in der 170mm Lyrik und ca.120 im Monarch+ mit gespacerter Kammer rum.


Sitzt du auch richtigrum auf'm Radl?  Ich hab 55-60 in der Lyrik und 190 im Monarchen ... 90Kg, 25% SAG kpl. HT


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2013)

Kann mich mit dem Monarch auch vertan haben. Jetzt wo du's sagst. Ich glaub 120 waren im alten Bike, dann bin ich jetzt evtl. auf 180 runter. Verdammtes Gedächtnis. Ich glaub ich mess nochmal nach heute Abend...
Aber vorne hatte ich gerade erst die Pumpe dran, da komm ich mit 100PSI auf ca. 20-25% SAG.


----------



## Airflyer (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo,


weiß jemand ob die Räder schon an die XXL Shops verteilt wurden bzw. wann das passieren soll ?


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Juni 2013)

Teufelszeug!


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hat wer zu den Bikes ausm Shop schon infos wegen bezahlen usw bekommen?


 
Nein. Hatte gestern morgen zufällig in Mainz angerufen, der meinte was von nächster Woche sind sie da und machte noch so ein Bemerkung mit "hoffentlich alle", die ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht verstanden habe. Nach den vielen Posts mit der eventuellen Knappheit (da machte auch die Bemerkung Sinn)  habe ich Hans - so wie er es geschrieben hier hat - ne Mail geschrieben. Seit dem nichts ... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (26. Juni 2013)

Naja,aber die im Webshop bestellten haben ja offensichtlch vorrang.Und ich habe im netz geordert.


----------



## Flow1 (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich doch noch irgendwie eine Chance auf ein ICB 02 Komplettrad in L habe...
Bei dem ganzen Chaos, liegt ja vielleicht irgendwo eins für mich in der Ecke, das nicht reserviert ist!? 
  @Carver: Sollte dies der Fall sein, reserviere ich es hiermit!  

Gruß
Flo


----------



## nino85 (26. Juni 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hat wer zu den Bikes ausm Shop schon infos wegen bezahlen usw bekommen?



Hab mal FXXL ne Mail geschrieben und gefragt, wann sie schätzungsweise liefern können. Das hier kam zurück:



			
				Fahrrad XXL Kundenservice schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hallo,
> sobald das Fahrrad in den Versand geht, erhalten Sie eine separate Information darüber. Dies wird voraussichtlich im Laufe der nächsten Wochen geschehen.
> ...



Innerhalb der nächste*n* Woche*n*... 

Wochen...
Woch - en... 
E! - N!
aaaah...

Ich hoffe einfach darauf, dass sie es selber nicht so genau wissen und das Bike nächste Woche bei mir ankommt :/

Bezahlt hab ich btw. schon - ich gehe davon aus, dass du die Zahlungsaufforderung bekommst, wenn das Bike fertig montiert ist und nur noch in den Versand muss (wie ursprünglich auch so angekündigt).

Mir tut der User Carver echt leid... Der bekommt dauernd Meldungen von euch  - Wenn ihr Hans ansprechen wollt müsst ihr @*Carver_Bikes *schreiben


----------



## avid49 (26. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> In den beiden oberen Positionen hast du 150mm Federweg, in den unteren 170mm. Wie sich das auswirkt kannst du dir ja vorstellen.
> 
> In den beiden vorderen Positionen ist der Lenkwinkel steiler und das Tretlager höher. Ist die Schraube in einer der hinteren beiden Positionen ist das Tretlager niedriger und der Lenkwinkel flacher. Die Vorteile der jeweiligen Einstellung: Niedrigeres Tretlager und flacher Lenkwinkel wirkt sich positiv auf die Laufruhe und die Kurvenlage bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten aus, mit entsprechenden leichten Nachteilen in engen Ecken und bei langsamerer Fahrt.
> In der steileren Einstellung ist das Rad in engen Ecken handlicher und lässt sich beispielsweise besser umsetzen und man hat etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit. Dafür ist es nicht ganz so sicher und laufruhig bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und man sitzt nicht ganz so "im Bike" bei schnellen Kurven.
> Dramatisch dürften die Unterschiede der Geometrie aber nicht sein.



SuperDanke


----------



## foreigner (26. Juni 2013)

Also, der Hans hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Bike ist wohl Mainz, wird noch eine Leitung gekürtzt und dann kann ich´s abholen.



Paramedicus schrieb:


> Naja,aber die im Webshop bestellten haben ja offensichtlch vorrang.Und ich habe im netz geordert.


 
PS: Warum sollten Webshop-bestellungen Vorrang haben. Die Bestellung im Laden ist genauso verbindlich und ich habe vieeeel früher bestellt. Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## nino85 (26. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, der Hans hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Bike ist wohl Mainz, wird noch eine Leitung gekürtzt und dann kann ich´s abholen.


 
Warum bekommt der Hans, der ja nicht zu Fahrrad XXL gehört, es hin so eine Aussage zu liefern, der Kundenservice von FahrradXXL aber nicht? Gnampf.


----------



## sebbo87 (26. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, der Hans hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Bike ist wohl Mainz, wird noch eine Leitung gekürtzt und dann kann ich´s abholen.



Same for me, Bike auch in Mainz, Aufbau hoffentlich bis Ende der Woche.  Nochmal Schwein gehabt 
Und ich dachte im ersten Moment, der Anruf kann nichts Gutes bedeuten. Schwer getäuscht.


----------



## vscope (26. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, der Hans hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Bike ist wohl Mainz, wird noch eine Leitung gekürtzt und dann kann ich´s abholen..



wann holst du es ab?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (26. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Warum bekommt der Hans, der ja nicht zu Fahrrad XXL gehört, es hin so eine Aussage zu liefern, der Kundenservice von FahrradXXL aber nicht? Gnampf.



Weil er die relanten Eckdaten der Bestellung vom Kunden bekommen hat und somit in Abstimmung mit der Filliale ein definitives "Ja" kommunizieren konnte. Hatte ich gestern angeboten, und so haben wir's gemacht.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (26. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Weil er die relanten Eckdaten der Bestellung vom Kunden bekommen hat und somit in Abstimmung mit der Filliale ein definitives "Ja" kommunizieren konnte. Hatte ich gestern angeboten, und so haben wir's gemacht.
> Gruß Hans


Hallo Hans, was machen denn die anderen Räder?


----------



## Sun_dancer (26. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Weil er die relanten Eckdaten der Bestellung vom Kunden bekommen hat und somit in Abstimmung mit der Filliale ein definitives "Ja" kommunizieren konnte. Hatte ich gestern angeboten, und so haben wir's gemacht.
> Gruß Hans



Alter Schwede... Ich bin zwar nicht betroffen (da RnC-Käufer), aber ich finde du machst einen super Job und hängst dich echt rein... Respekt! 

Gruß Yves


----------



## Carver_Bikes (26. Juni 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Hallo Hans, was machen denn die anderen Räder?



Moin!
Das kann ich pauschal leider nicht beantworten. Deshalb brauche ich immer die "normalen" Bestelldaten sowie (wichtig!) den Zeitpunkt der Bestellung. Dann kann ich in Abstimmung mit der Filiale klären, wann das Rad geliefert wird, oder ob es evtl. ein Problem mit der Verfügbarkeit geben könnte. Bisher hat aber noch jeder sein Rad bekommen. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (26. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Weil er die relanten Eckdaten der Bestellung vom Kunden bekommen hat und somit in Abstimmung mit der Filliale ein definitives "Ja" kommunizieren konnte. Hatte ich gestern angeboten, und so haben wir's gemacht.
> Gruß Hans



Na, dann schreib' ich dir doch glatt noch ne Mail = )

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ein Mitarbeiter von FahrradXXL, der meine Daten hat, das auch können sollte - habe vielleicht etwas überreagiert - sorry :/


----------



## Carver_Bikes (26. Juni 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... Ich bin zwar nicht betroffen (da RnC-Käufer), aber ich finde du machst einen super Job und hängst dich echt rein... Respekt!
> 
> Gruß Yves



Sieh's mal so: 
ihr alle habt jede Menge Herzblut und Arbeit in dieses Projekt gesteckt. Wir haben ein paar Monate Lieferverzögerung, und gewisse Abstimmungsschwierigkeiten lassen sich auch nicht wegdiskutieren. 
Trotz dieser Schwierigkeiten habt ihr das Projekt immer mitgetragen und das Ergebnis (nämlich ein hammergeiles Bike) damit erst ermöglicht. Da ist es selbstverständlich, daß wir unseren Teil dazu beitragen, das Ganze möglichst glatt abzuwickeln - auch wenn das manchmal gesteigerten Einsatz erfordert. Ihr habt ja auch mehr geleistet als einfach den "kaufen"-Button zu klicken 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Phini (26. Juni 2013)

Servus Hans,

Starke Einstellung. Könnte man direkt oben hin pinnen! (Oder ins Carver Büro.. 
Dass es allerdings ne Selbstversändlichkeit von dir ist, finde ich garnicht. Natürlich sollte es relativ selbstverständlich irgendwie ordentlich laufen, aber dass deshalb vor allem eine bzw. zwei Personen sich so mächtig reinhauen - Respekt. Und fetten Dank, wenn ich mir das 2014er oder 15er Modell, je nach akuter Geldlage, kaufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (26. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Sieh's mal so:
> ihr alle habt jede Menge Herzblut und Arbeit in dieses Projekt gesteckt. Wir haben ein paar Monate Lieferverzögerung, und gewisse Abstimmungsschwierigkeiten lassen sich auch nicht wegdiskutieren.
> Trotz dieser Schwierigkeiten habt ihr das Projekt immer mitgetragen und das Ergebnis (nämlich ein hammergeiles Bike) damit erst ermöglicht. Da ist es selbstverständlich, daß wir unseren Teil dazu beitragen, das Ganze möglichst glatt abzuwickeln - auch wenn das manchmal gesteigerten Einsatz erfordert. Ihr habt ja auch mehr geleistet als einfach den "kaufen"-Button zu klicken
> Gruß Hans


----------



## foreigner (27. Juni 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> wann holst du es ab?


 
Hab noch keinen Anruf aus Mainz bekommen. Ein bischen Zeit gebe ich denen noch. Freitag kann ich nicht, ich hoffe es klappt Samstag.
Außer sie wären jetzt ganz schnell, dann gerne auch heute abend.


----------



## cubanito (27. Juni 2013)

... =)


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juni 2013)

Servus!

Ich habe eine Frage zur Rahmengröße:

Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Stumpjumper in L mit 50mm Vorbau (s. mein Album). Von der Körpergröße bin ich 1,86m und möchtedas ICB gerne für all mountain/enduro Touren im Bereich 50km verwenden.

Zu welcher Größe würdet ihr raten? Mein Stumpjumper kommt mir aufgrund der langen Sattelstütze etwas zu klein vor. Den Eindruck haben teilweise auch Kollegen.

Vielen Dank für Tipps.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juni 2013)

Würde an deiner Stelle ein XL nehmen, dazu einen kurzen Vorbau. Hast du eine normale Schrittlänge?


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juni 2013)

SL ist ca. 85cm.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juni 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> SL ist ca. 85cm.



Okay, das ist dann schon etwas anders.
Ich fahre L in 179/83cm und das Bike fühlt sich trotzdem kompakt und wendig an (35er Vorbau). Generell ist es für die angegebenen Größen m.E. immer recht kompakt.
Letztlich hängst du aber zwischen 2 Größen und wirst probieren müssen, aber ich glaube, das für deinen Einsatz ein XL am besten passt.


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juni 2013)

Fährt jemand das icb mit 150mm vorne und hinten und kann was zum Fahrverhalten sagen?

Ich hab noch eine Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti mit 150mm und würde sie auch gerne mal im icb fahren.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (27. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hab noch keinen Anruf aus Mainz bekommen. Ein bischen Zeit gebe ich denen noch. Freitag kann ich nicht, ich hoffe es klappt Samstag.
> Außer sie wären jetzt ganz schnell, dann gerne auch heute abend.



Hab da grad angerufen, die montieren noch.
Gruß Hans


----------



## foreigner (27. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hab da grad angerufen, die montieren noch.
> Gruß Hans


 
Ahh, danke für die Info!

Samstag wäre schön ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (27. Juni 2013)

Kurze Info nebenbei: die restlichen RNC-Rahmen wurden soeben für den Verkauf freigeschaltet. 
Link: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/fahrrad-teile/rahmen/rahmen
Gruß Hans


----------



## messias (27. Juni 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Fährt jemand das icb mit 150mm vorne und hinten und kann was zum Fahrverhalten sagen?
> 
> Ich hab noch eine Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti mit 150mm und würde sie auch gerne mal im icb fahren.


Ich fahre es derzeit mit 160mm vorn und 150mm/steil hinten, kann bei der nächsten Ausfahrt die Lyrik mal nen Zentimeter runter kurbeln.
Mein Eindruck ist, dass es schon in diesem moderaten Setup super satt und sicher auf dem Trail liegt. Ich war am WE mit zwei Kollegen auf nem kleinen Downhill unterwegs und konnte denen mit ihren 20cm-Boliden sehr gut folgen. 
Sollte also auch mit 150mm/150mm gut gehen.


----------



## messias (27. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Kurze Info nebenbei: die restlichen RNC-Rahmen wurden soeben für den Verkauf freigeschaltet.
> Link: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/fahrrad-teile/rahmen/rahmen
> Gruß Hans



Ui, ein M. Mal sehen wie lange der da ist.

EDITH: Sogar 4x M und 6x XL. Sind da so viele abgesprungen?


----------



## darkJST (27. Juni 2013)

Wo siehst du wieviele davon noch da sind???


----------



## Pintie (27. Juni 2013)

einfach mal 7 in warenkorb legen...

sind die rnc denn auch gerade?

und gibts die auch noch mit dem dämpferdeal?

was ich nicht verstehe ... wo kommen die jetzt her? sind das welche die zurück geschickt wurden? also schon montiert????


----------



## darkJST (27. Juni 2013)

Na toll, dann gibts meine Farben- und Rahmengrößenoption nur noch ein mal...aber die nächsten zwei Monate wird das bei mir nix

Edit: Gibts schon erkenntnisse wann die 2014er kommen?


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juni 2013)

Ist Größe XL 53cm oder 50cm? Ich bin grad ein bisschen verwirrt.

Ich war grad in Sankt Augustin. Die Teile sind ja so gut wie ausverkauft. Nur noch das 03er gabs in XL.


----------



## nino85 (27. Juni 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ist Größe XL 53cm oder 50cm? Ich bin grad ein bisschen verwirrt.
> 
> Ich war grad in Sankt Augustin. Die Teile sind ja so gut wie ausverkauft. Nur noch das 03er gabs in XL.



http://www.carver.de/bikes/2013-fullsuspension/b/bike/icb-02/

41 = S    
44 = M    
47 = L     
50 = XL   
53 = XXL


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juni 2013)

Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (27. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> einfach mal 7 in warenkorb legen...
> 
> sind die rnc denn auch gerade?
> 
> ...



Kurz und knapp:

Davon gehe ich mal aus

Der Dämpferdeal ist nicht mehr möglich

Neu und unmontiert

Gruß Hans


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr die Einzelteile nochmal vermessen oder ist das eine Nachlieferung für die Rahmen mit den zerdrückten Sitzrohren. Ansonsten wäre ich persönlich zurückhaltender mit der Aussage dass die auf jeden Fall gerade sind


----------



## Goldsprint (27. Juni 2013)

So, ich hab mich soeben für einen RnC in XL entschieden.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Aufstellung/Zusammenstellung mit den Spezifikationen des Rahmens, also Dämpfermaß, Sattelrohrdurchmesser, Tretlager-Standard, Steuersatz etc.?

Dann könnte ich nämlich schon mal in der Zwischenzeit nach günstigen Komponenten Ausschau halten.

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Juni 2013)

FAQ erster Post


----------



## Carver_Bikes (27. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Einzelteile nochmal vermessen oder ist das eine Nachlieferung für die Rahmen mit den zerdrückten Sitzrohren. Ansonsten wäre ich persönlich zurückhaltender mit der Aussage dass die auf jeden Fall gerade sind



Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Deshalb sagte ich "davon gehe ich aus" 
Soweit ich weiß, sind das Rahmen, die deshalb übrig sind, weil irgendwer storniert hat. 
Die Einzelteile wurden nicht nochmal vermessen, und die Rahmen kommen wie in der ersten RNC-Charge in Einzelteilen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Paramedicus (27. Juni 2013)

Also ist es dennoch irgendwie ne 2. charge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (27. Juni 2013)

Nö, ich nenne das eher den zweiten Teil der ersten Charge.
Gruß Hans


----------



## sebbo87 (27. Juni 2013)

So ich hatte heute das Glück und durfte als erster ICB Käufer mein Rad in Mz in Empfang nehmen 





Optischer Eindruck vom 02er wie erwartet sehr nice. Fahrtechnisch gings heute abend nur ans Einbremsen. Bergaufperformance ist absolut top. Größe M bei 176 optimal von der Sitzposition her. Das Rad fühlt sich auch nicht so lang an wie es der Reach suggeriert und geht relativ leicht aufs Hinterrad. War in 170 flach auch wendiger als ich erwartet habe. Hoffentlich ist Stromberg morgen früh immer noch offen, dann gibt es ein standesgemäße Einweihnung für das Teil. Bin mega gespannt darauf..

Edit: Was mir noch einfällt, die Ausfallenden und das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb waren dabei. Zugverlegung war trotz fehlender 4fach Klemmung absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## NoIdea (28. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes
Irgendeine ahnung, wie es um die bikes in Ludwigshafen steht?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2013)

das stimmt mich positiv 

LG Jens


sebbo87 schrieb:


> So ich hatte heute das Glück und durfte als erster ICB Käufer mein Rad in Mz in Empfang nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foreigner (28. Juni 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> So ich hatte heute das Glück und durfte als erster ICB Käufer mein Rad in Mz in Empfang nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich will auch !!! Ruft mich an !!!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2013)

Das lässt Interpretationsfreiraum!


----------



## foreigner (28. Juni 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das lässt Interpretationsfreiraum!


 
Derartig Dienstleistungen biete ich nicht an.
Bei Bedarf heute Abend nach 22 Uhr Privatfernsehen einschalten, da wirst du bei fündig.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2013)




----------



## Rafterman86 (28. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes
schön zu hören das es läuft mit den ICB 01+02. Aber wann können wir mit dem ICB 03er rechnen? Ich überlege in den nächsten Tagen noch spontan ein paar Urlaubstage zu verbrauchen und mich in Richtung Alpen aufzumachen ... nur macht das mein aktuelles Bike nicht mehr mit :/


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Juni 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> schön zu hören das es läuft mit den ICB 01+02. Aber wann können wir mit dem ICB 03er rechnen? Ich überlege in den nächsten Tagen noch spontan ein paar Urlaubstage zu verbrauchen und mich in Richtung Alpen aufzumachen ... nur macht das mein aktuelles Bike nicht mehr mit :/



Moin!
Die ICB03er sind fertig. Es gibt da aber noch ein paar...sagen wir mal...logistische Stolperfallen, die wir erst aus dem Weg räumen müssen. Wir versuchen natürlich, die Bikes asap in den Verkauf zu bringen. Ich kann später evtl. mehr dazu sagen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (28. Juni 2013)

@NoIdea:

Also mein letzter Stand ist, dass die Räder für Ludwigshafen bis Ende der nächsten Woche da sein sollen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Juni 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> Irgendeine ahnung, wie es um die bikes in Ludwigshafen steht?



Pauschal kann ich das nicht sagen. Das könnte ein Versandbike sein, oder ein Bike, das du in der Filiale bestellt hast. Schick mir mal eben die kompletten Bestelldaten, dann kann ich mal nachhören.
Gruß Hans


----------



## NoIdea (28. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Pauschal kann ich das nicht sagen. Das könnte ein Versandbike sein, oder ein Bike, das du in der Filiale bestellt hast. Schick mir mal eben die kompletten Bestelldaten, dann kann ich mal nachhören.
> Gruß Hans



Vielen Dank Hans aber Du machst schon mehr als genug, da ich das eher als "nice2have"-Info angesehen habe, brauchst Du da nicht extra zu schauen -aber vielen Dank für das Angebot

P.s: Hab ein Bike online bestellt, welches aber auch IN die Filiale geliefert werden soll


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Juni 2013)

noch mal schnell gefragt, die Stütze hat 31,6? hab´s nicht gefunden...

danke!


----------



## grey (28. Juni 2013)

1. post faq
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1272612

31.6


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Juni 2013)

danke! habe dort gesucht aber halt nicht gefunden.

muss mir eine 150mm Reverb nachbestellen, XXL kann leider erst im November liefern...


----------



## fub (28. Juni 2013)

Nach den schlechten Nachrichten zu Wochenbeginn, habe ich jetzt die Ansage bekommen ,dass mein Rädchen kommende Woche geliefert werden soll.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal ein ganz großes Lob an Hans und seine Kollegen aussprechen, die sich echt Mühe geben und wie ich finde einen top Service bieten!
Gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass Fahrrad XXL sonst eher mit anderen Rädern seinen Umsatz macht. 

Bin sau gespannt auf das Bike  und welche Rahmengröße bei meinen 1.98m und 97er Schrittlänge jetzt die passende ist!


----------



## nino85 (28. Juni 2013)

fub schrieb:


> Nach den schlechten Nachrichten zu Wochenbeginn, habe ich jetzt die Ansage bekommen ,dass mein Rädchen kommende Woche geliefert werden soll.
> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal ein ganz großes Lob an Hans und seine Kollegen aussprechen, die sich echt Mühe geben und wie ich finde einen top Service bieten!
> Gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass Fahrrad XXL sonst eher mit anderen Rädern seinen Umsatz macht.
> 
> Bin sau gespannt auf das Bike  und welche Rahmengröße bei meinen 1.98m und 97er Schrittlänge jetzt die passende ist!



Hast du XL und XXL bestellt?


----------



## fub (28. Juni 2013)

Jaein, die Räder waren beide schon von der Niederlassung bestellt und ich hab sie reservieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (28. Juni 2013)

fub schrieb:


> Jaein, die Räder waren beide schon von der Niederlassung bestellt und ich hab sie reservieren lassen.



Ich tippe schwer darauf, dass du das XL im Laden stehen lassen/zurückschicken wirst


----------



## fub (28. Juni 2013)

Bin mir da echt nicht sicher, bin bis jetzt ein Torque mit 490er Sitzrohr gefahren, bis dieses dann wegen zu weitem Auszugs der Stütze knack gemacht hat.
Allerdings war im Canyon auch nur ne 385mm Stütze drin und ich meine die Reverb wäre 435mm ? also 50 mm mehr Stütze und 10m längeres Sitzrohr sollten für genug Einstecktiefe eigentlich reichen. Glaube dass mir die 15mm im Oberrohr nicht soooo wichtig sind.


----------



## Pintie (28. Juni 2013)

oh weh...
scheinbar gibts einige Probleme mit defekten reverbs...

(kann Carver mal wirklich nix dafür).

Hans ist wohl grad an meinem Bike und schickt es mir jetzt erst mal mit alu stütze.
und dann bekomm ich wohl irgendwann eine 125er und 150 hinterher 

Die Buchhaltung hat da sicher Spaß.....


----------



## Rafterman86 (28. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die ICB03er sind fertig. Es gibt da aber noch ein paar...sagen wir mal...logistische Stolperfallen, die wir erst aus dem Weg räumen müssen. Wir versuchen natürlich, die Bikes asap in den Verkauf zu bringen. Ich kann später evtl. mehr dazu sagen.
> Gruß Hans


 @Carver_Bikes

hmm das klingt gut, aber wo stehen denn die Bikes? Vielleicht würd eine Selbstabholung euch etwas helfen?


----------



## nino85 (28. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oh weh...
> scheinbar gibts einige Probleme mit defekten reverbs...
> 
> (kann Carver mal wirklich nix dafür).
> ...



Oh je...
Ich nehme meins auch gern mit Alu-Stütze (wegen mir auch ein absolut verschrammeltes Teil) und warte dann auf die Reverb(s) 

Hast du deins im Laden bestellt?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2013)

Schließe ich mich am - lieber ohne Reverb und nachliefern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (28. Juni 2013)

sind wohl in st. augustin.

Es sind wohl einige 125er Reverbs defekt und müssen getauscht werden. 

Ich hab meins online bestellt. 

und das mit der alu stütze ist wohl sonder "hans " feature um schneller zu sein.

Schade das ich nicht einfach nur auf die 150er reverb warten kann sondern dann trotzdem eine 125er verkaufen muss  wäre für mich logistisch besser. Aber die carver Buchhaltung brummt gerade sicher eh schon.

"""  Moin Philipp!
  Dein Rad steht gerade hier in St. Augustin und wird morgen verpackt+versendet.
  Die Reverb 125mm in deinem Rad ist defekt. Ich habe das Ding persönlich 5X entlüftet sowie den Luftdruck überprüft, ohne Erfolg. Nach Rücksprache mit SRAM muss die Stütze eingeschickt werden.
  Wann deine 150er Reverb kommt, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen. Die 150er Reverb sind bei XXL.de angekommen, der Rest liegt bei den Kollegen dort. Die sind aber schon im Wochenende.
  Falls du nicht rechtzeitig zurückrufst, hier unsere unabgesprochene Vorgehensweise:
·         Wir schicken dir dein Rad erstmal mit Syntace P6 Alustütze, dann kannst du zumindest fahren. 
·         Wir reklamieren deine 125er Reverb und schicken dir sie nach, sobald sie repariert ist. Dazu brauche ich bitte nochmal deine Adresse.
  Danke!
  Gruß Hans"""


Hans hängt sich da echt rein dafür


----------



## Rafterman86 (28. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> sind wohl in st. augustin.
> 
> Es sind wohl einige 125er Reverbs defekt und müssen getauscht werden.
> 
> Ich hab meins online bestellt.




cool cool, aber du weißt nicht ob die 03er auch in st. augustin sind, oder? Das mit den Reverbs kommt natürlich total passend :/


----------



## nino85 (28. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> sind wohl in st. augustin.
> 
> Es sind wohl einige 125er Reverbs defekt und müssen getauscht werden.
> 
> ...



Jetzt wäre nur noch interessant zu wissen, ob inzwischen klar ist, welche Filialen die restlichen Bikes verschicken - Das war ja bisher noch nicht klar bei den Online-Bestellungen (bei dir scheint es aber ja geklappt zu haben  )


----------



## Pintie (28. Juni 2013)

bei den icb 3 sind wohl 30% bei den reverbs betroffen...

Murfys law halt....

Es wird aber wohl alles versucht das die so schnell wie möglich raus gehen.

Wenn die einen namen, email oder was haben wird wohl versucht das man kontaktiert wird.

Glaube das die gerade ganz schön Chaos haben möglichst viele fertige bikes zu haben und in den versand zu bekommen.

naja heute geht da nichts mehr raus - also wird man nächste Woche mehr wissen


----------



## nino85 (28. Juni 2013)

Wow - 30% ist übel...


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2013)

wäre dann aber eine Sache von Sram. Ich finde die Kosten sollten dann auf deren Kappe gehen!


----------



## Pintie (28. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wow - 30% ist übel...




schafft vertrauen in die reverb 

die movelock gibts aber halt noch nicht


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Juni 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_
> 
> hmm das klingt gut, aber wo stehen denn die Bikes? Vielleicht würd eine Selbstabholung euch etwas helfen?



Leider nicht, wir müssen warten bis die Logistik geregelt ist. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Rafterman86 (28. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Leider nicht, wir müssen warten bis die Logistik geregelt ist.
> Gruß Hans



Oki. Trotzdem danke und nen ruhiges wochenende nach dem wir dir alle löcher in den bauch gefragt haben.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Juni 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> wäre dann aber eine Sache von Sram. Ich finde die Kosten sollten dann auf deren Kappe gehen!



Moin!
Es ist noch nicht ganz klar, wo das Problem liegt. Das könnte auch von falscher Montage herrühren, und dafür kann der Hersteller ja nichts. Wir haben dahingehend mit dem SRAM Service gesprochen und sind soweit sicher, daß wir richtig montiert haben (zumindest was die Stützen hier in St. Augustin angeht). Trotzdem werden wir nicht den ersten Stein werfen, denn auch wir sind evtl. nicht frei von Schuld. 
Wir warten erstmal ab, was bei den eingeschickten Stützen rauskommt. Bis dahin werden wir die betroffenen Bikes zur Not mit Ersatzstütze auszuliefern.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2013)

Okay, dann möchte ich nichts gesagt haben 
Stimme Raftersman zu - mach dir nen ruhiges WE!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (28. Juni 2013)

Erstmal frickel' ich hier noch ein Bisschen an meinem ICB rum. So langsam würde ich das Teil auch gern mal selbst fahren


----------



## sebbo87 (28. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Erstmal frickel' ich hier noch ein Bisschen an meinem ICB rum. So langsam würde ich das Teil auch gern mal selbst fahren



Das solltest du, Stromberg hat gezeigt, dass das Gerät einfach ganz ganz böse schnell vorwärts geht. Viel Spaß


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Juni 2013)

so, ich werde morgen mal meins in St. Augustin abholen, steht dort bereit.

bin gespannt ob die Reverb in dem Bike läuft, habe nix Gegenteiliges gehört...

125 Reverb muss ich auch verkaufen und im freien Markt ne 150 zukaufen, sind grade über XXL nicht lieferbar...:/


----------



## FRmacks (29. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre nur noch interessant zu wissen, ob inzwischen klar ist, welche Filialen die restlichen Bikes verschicken - Das war ja bisher noch nicht klar bei den Online-Bestellungen (bei dir scheint es aber ja geklappt zu haben  )



hab gestern mal ne mail geschrieben an xxl kundenservice und innerhalb kürzester zeit ne freundliche mail vom leiter kundenservice zurück  ... 

also er schrieb die bikes wurden mehr oder weiger random auf die filialen nach kapazitäten verteilt zur endmontage. und sobald die dort fertig sind werden sie verschickt und zwar immer in der reihenfolge des bestelleingangs. er meinte man kann also bei den onlinebestellungen gar nicht sagen aus welcher filiale oder wann sie verschickt werden ABER geplant ist bis ende nächster woche alle verschickt zu haben. 

hoffen wie mal das es klappt weil ich hab erst als sie wieder online waren bestellt also recht spät und bin dann wohl auch erst spät mit bike haben dran (wobei ich das eigentlich ein  faires prinzip finde).. nächste woche wär schon top  will auch endlich haben!!!!


----------



## visionthing (29. Juni 2013)

Ein 02er in s stand in Mainz gestern noch zum abholen bereit als ich meins geholt habe. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (29. Juni 2013)

wann kommt die zahlungsaufforderung?


----------



## bansaiman (29. Juni 2013)

Habe gerade meinen 03er Rahmen in M in Augustin abgeholt 

Jetzt wird geschraubt!!


----------



## bansaiman (29. Juni 2013)

Achja, verkaufe den NAGELNEUEN Monarch RC3 PLus mit MM Tune
216*63mm

Anfragen einfach via PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (29. Juni 2013)

Hey, auch ein Bonner mit ICB ;-)

Was kommt denn führ ein Dämpfer rein? Ich bin da nämlich auch noch unschlüssig.


----------



## f4lkon (29. Juni 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Habe gerade meinen 03er Rahmen in M in Augustin abgeholt





Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hey, auch ein Bonner mit ICB ;-)



Nice, dann müssen wir mal zu 3. durchs 7G fahren


----------



## Goldsprint (29. Juni 2013)

Auf jeden Fall!

Für mich ist es der erste Aufbau. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## bansaiman (29. Juni 2013)

Dämpfer steht noch nicht ganz fest.

F4lkon:
Wir wollten sowieso ja mal wieder fahren. Muss nur hier fertig werden. BIn schon fast durch. Nur noch Kurbel und dann Zugverlegung . . . bei meinem SLX SChalthebel scheint eine Mutter zu fehlen, so dass ich ihn nicht am XT Bremshebel fixieren kann.
Kann ich da ne normale Mutter nehmen, die in die Vertiefung passt, oder ist ein Spezialteil von Nöten?


----------



## Goldsprint (29. Juni 2013)

Bei mir wirds auch noch dauern. Leider hat Rahmen eine kleine Delle, so dass ich das erstmal mit dem Kundenservice klären muss. Und Mittel Juli gehts für eine Woche an den Gardasee. Ich schätze, dass ich erst Anfang August fertig sein werde.

Hast du Bremse und Schalthebel bei H&S gekauft? Ich hatte damals nämlich dasselbe Problem. Das Befestigungskit fehlte...


----------



## Trailhunter72 (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
dann will ich mich mal in die Riege der ICB-Besitzer eintragen 

Mit dem Bike-Kauf wurde ich aber fÃ¶rmlich Ã¼berrumpelt.

Am 14.06. in Willingen auf dem Festival getestet.
Tipp von Carver bekommen, dass kurzfristig noch Bikes zu den HÃ¤ndlern rausgehen, wenn ich GlÃ¼ck hÃ¤tte, wÃ¼rde ich noch eines in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe bekommen.

Am 17.06. beim XXL-HÃ¤ndler angerufen, ob noch ein ICB 02 zubekommen sei.
2 ICB's in M waren verfÃ¼gbar.

Am 19.06. zum HÃ¤ndler gefahren und mir per Anzahlung ein ICB02 gesichert.
Am 21.06. kam der Anruf das Bike ist da.
Am 22.06. habe ich das Bike abgeholt 

Ganze 3 Tage von Bestellung bis zur Abholung 

ÃberglÃ¼cklich Ã¼ber den schnellen Bike-Kauf, sind mir dann leider erst spÃ¤ter zu Hause ein paar Dinge negativ aufgefallen:

1.) Die Leitungsverlegung am Cockpit war nicht sonderlich gut gelÃ¶st
- SchaltzÃ¼ge und Bremsleitungen waren vieeeel zu lang
- ZÃ¼ge und Leitungen fÃ¼r die linken Bedienelemente verliefen auf auf der linken Rahmenseite, und umgekehrt.
Dadurch ergab sich trotz der groÃen LÃ¤nge ein starker Knick an den Schalthebeln.
=> also alle Leitungen eingekÃ¼rzt und Zugverlegung geÃ¤ndert

2.) So wie der Umwerfer montiert und die ZugfÃ¼hrung gelÃ¶st ist, drohte der Zug seitlich vom Umwerfer zu rutschen
=> kleine FÃ¼hrungsnut in den Umwerfer gefeilt

3.) groÃe Zugschlaufe (Lasso) am Schaltwerk
der nÃ¤chste Ast wÃ¤re bestimmt eingefangen worden . . . 
=> Zug auch hier gekÃ¼rzt

4.) Befestigungsschraube vom Umwerfer kam beim Einfedern des Rahmens gegen die KettenfÃ¼hrung
=> musste eine Aussparrung in die KeFÃ¼ feilen

5.) eine Schraube vom Hinterbau war nicht richtig fest

Ich finde, fÃ¼r 2500â¬ hÃ¤tte sich Carver etwas mehr MÃ¼he mit der Montage geben kÃ¶nnen, zumal ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass ich der Einzige mit den MÃ¤ngeln 1-4 bin . . . 

Ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (29. Juni 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> 5.) eine Schraube vom Hinterbau war nicht richtig fest



Das mit den zu langen Leitung hatte ich auch. 

Hab heute auch eine lockere Schraube am Horstlink links gehabt. Konnte ich auch erst richtig festziehen als ich eine Plastikunterlegscheibe benutzt habe.


----------



## foreigner (29. Juni 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ein 02er in s stand in Mainz gestern noch zum abholen bereit als ich meins geholt habe.
> 
> »von unterwegs mit tapatalk«



Meins stand da auch , aber in M. Heute geholt.


----------



## foreigner (29. Juni 2013)

Also, viel zu lange Leitung der Reverb und der hinteren Bremse hatte ich auch. Bei der Bremse muss ich erstmal noch schauen ob ich alles hab zum kürzen und entlüften (hatte bisher immer nur Magura und Formula).
An der Kettenführung werde ich wegen der Umwerferschraube auch feilen, habe ich gerade gesehen. Danke für die Info. Aber dass man an Kettenführungen irgendwo immer feilen muss, ist halt echt normal.
Umwerfer musste ich auch noch richtig einstellen. Sonst war´s ganz ordentlich montiert. Witziger Weise musste ich nichtmal den Dämpferluftdruck ändern. 

Mein erster Eindruck schon im Laden: Man sieht das geil aus. Die Farbe ist der Oberhammer und kommt auf keinem Foto raus.
Erstes proberollen und einbremsen: Sehr geil, bin super zu frieden mit Rahmengröße M (bei 1,79m). Definitiv nicht zu kurz, dafür schön handlich und wendig. Bei der Dämpferabstimmung kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass da was gemacht werden muss. Zugstufe ist zu stark und so ein bischen "tot" fühlt sich´s an. Demnächst werde ich da mal was machen lassen.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Als das so neben meinem DH-ler stand ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Lenkwinkel schon sehr flach aussah. Also, Winkelmesser geholt und drangehalten: 63,5° 
Ganz schön flach das Ding, wobei mir persönlich das ja liegt. Umsetzen und so geht trotzdem einwandfrei.


----------



## foreigner (29. Juni 2013)

Was ich noch wissen will:
Wann und wie bekommt man noch die 4-fach Schlauchklemmen und was war eigentlich mit den Dämpferringen? Sollte es die irgendwie noch geben, sonst hol ich mir die halt selbst.
Grüße


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2013)

wir sollten eine Doku machen was so erledigt werden sollte vor der ersten großen Fahrt


----------



## Pintie (29. Juni 2013)

das man noch an der kefü schleifen muss find ich aber suboptimal....

lange bremsleitung find ich gut - die wird eh weitergegeben


----------



## foreigner (29. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das man noch an der kefü schleifen muss find ich aber suboptimal....
> 
> lange bremsleitung find ich gut - die wird eh weitergegeben




Das mit der Kettenführung dauert 2 Minuten. Kleines Teil abschrauben, Kurbel kann bleiben wo sie ist, Scalpel gezückt, wieder dran schrauben, fertig. Da ist Leitung kürzen nerviger.


----------



## nino85 (30. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Als das so neben meinem DH-ler stand ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Lenkwinkel schon sehr flach aussah. Also, Winkelmesser geholt und drangehalten: 63,5°
> Ganz schön flach das Ding, wobei mir persönlich das ja liegt. Umsetzen und so geht trotzdem einwandfrei.



63,5? Das sollten doch 65 sein? Sicher, dass du dich nicht vermessen hast? 1,5° ist ja schon ziemlich viel Abweichung.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (30. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> An der Kettenführung werde ich wegen der Umwerferschraube auch feilen, habe ich gerade gesehen. Danke für die Info. Aber dass man an Kettenführungen irgendwo immer feilen muss, ist halt echt normal.



na ja, normal finde ich das nicht unbedingt. Das müsste eigentlich bei der Montage beim Hersteller auffallen und dementsprechend korrigiert werden.
Aber nun ist es so, hat man ja auch trotzdem noch schnell selbst gemacht.



foreigner schrieb:


> Witziger Weise musste ich nichtmal den Dämpferluftdruck ändern.


Das war bei mir auch so - scheint für meine 76kg gut zu passen 
Feintuning ergibt sich während der nächsten Ausfahrten



foreigner schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck schon im Laden: Man sieht das geil aus. Die Farbe ist der Oberhammer und kommt auf keinem Foto raus.


100%tige Zustimmung 



foreigner schrieb:


> Zugstufe ist zu stark und so ein bischen "tot" fühlt sich´s an. Demnächst werde ich da mal was machen lassen.


Das Gefühl hatte ich nicht.
Ich habe M/M Tune und kann eigentlich die Zugstufe noch gut verstellen.
Bei mir scheint es zu passen. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, Feintuning ergibt sich während der nächsten Ausfahrten . . . 

. . .  also ich muss los - Feintuning betreiben


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Als das so neben meinem DH-ler stand ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Lenkwinkel schon sehr flach aussah. Also, Winkelmesser geholt und drangehalten: 63,5°





Was spricht denn die Waage? Wäre ja auch mal interessant zu wissen was das Rad nun wiegt so wie es beim Kunden ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (30. Juni 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> na ja, normal finde ich das nicht unbedingt. Das müsste eigentlich bei der Montage beim Hersteller auffallen und dementsprechend korrigiert werden.
> Aber nun ist es so, hat man ja auch trotzdem noch schnell selbst gemacht.


Hallo?



Also normal ist das wirklich nicht.

Gut die meisten hier schauen sich ein bike an bevor sie damit fahren und finden sowas...

Aber der klassische Mediamarkt käufer setzt sich drauf - fährt los und wundert sich warum das immer so komische Geräusche macht. 
Und wenn man findet wo es her kommt ist da eine Delle in der Kefü und der umwerfer steht schief...

Nach meiner Erfahrung verursacht man da schnell Folgeschäden. Und man ist am Ende selber noch der dumme.

Es widerstrebt mir eigentlich an einem neuen Teil erst mal rumdremeln zu müssen damit es funktioniert.

Oder kauft ihr euch ein Auto und haut erst mal mit dem Hammer drauf rum damit die Reifen genug Freilauf haben?

Und letztlich kostet das bares geld wenn man die kefü verkaufen will.

Ich fasse mal für mich zusammen was in den letzten 2 Wochen noch an news gekommen sind:

- Tublesskit gibts doch nicht
- reverb entlüftungskit auch nicht bei der 150er
- reverb ist defekt und kommt irgendwann hinterher (für mich jetzt nicht so schlimm da ich eh auf die 150er warte)
- KEfü muss wohl bearbeitet werden
- das ganze leitungen zu lang find ich nicht so wild. Lieber zu lang als zu kurz. (das schaffen auch manche Hersteller...). 


Finde es halt auch unschön das man erst mal noch ein paar Tage rumschrauben und Teile besorgen muss damit alles passt.
Die Teile zum Leitungskürzen (bremse) liegen bei mir halt jetzt nicht rum sprich olive usw besorgen. 

Naja mal abwarten wann das bike bei mir kommt. hab ja noch nicht mal versand Bestätigung.


zur KEfü. könnte man nicht einfach die vordere Schraube durch eine Senkkopf schraube ersetzten ? oder man nimmt eine abgeschliffene Zylinderkopf?


----------



## NoIdea (30. Juni 2013)

Ich verliere hier auch langsam den überblick: auf was sollte ich konkret achten wenn ich das 01er in der XXL filiale abhole um dinge direkt vor ort ansprechen zu können??


----------



## f4lkon (30. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich nicht viel. Das 01er hat keine Kefü. Die Zugverlegung werden die sicherlich nicht nochmal ändern. Schau das die Ausfallenden dabei sind. Wenn du daheim bist schau einfach nach, ob alle Schrauben ihr entsprechendes Drehmo haben und ob die Schrauben vom Umwerfer nicht mit dem restlichen Rahmen in Kontakt kommen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (30. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was ich noch wissen will:
> Wann und wie bekommt man noch die 4-fach Schlauchklemmen und was war eigentlich mit den Dämpferringen? Sollte es die irgendwie noch geben, sonst hol ich mir die halt selbst.
> Grüße



Moin!
4-Fach Führungen und die Spacer für die HV-Luftkammer sollen im selben Paket kommen, das am 03.07. per Luftfracht an uns rausgeht. Die Verteilung der 4-Fach Zugführungen wird wahrscheinlich schneller gehen, weil da nichts berechnet und bezahlt werden muss.
Das mit der manchmal verbesserungswürdigen Zugverlegung ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Daran werden wir arbeiten und die Mechaniker entsprechend schulen. Das war bei dieser Auslieferung wegen des Zeitdrucks leider nicht möglich. Sorry dafür!
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (30. Juni 2013)

Hans, was macht dein Hobel? Ich hoffe du konntest ihn jetzt auch mal fahren


----------



## Carver_Bikes (30. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hans, was macht dein Hobel? Ich hoffe du konntest ihn jetzt auch mal fahren



Hab' ihn gestern noch fertig gemacht, sieht guuut aus  
Muß aber bei Gelegenheit noch die starre Stütze gegen ne Verstellbare tauschen. Dann hab' ich auch erstmal jede Menge Zeit zum Fahren, ab Dienstag oder Mittwoch habe ich Urlaub 
Gruß Hans


----------



## sebbo87 (30. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das mit der Kettenführung dauert 2 Minuten. Kleines Teil abschrauben, Kurbel kann bleiben wo sie ist, Scalpel gezückt, wieder dran schrauben, fertig. Da ist Leitung kürzen nerviger.



Hi foreigner,

was meinst Du mit "kleines Teil"? Den Umwerfer!? Habe grad keinen Plan, was ich da abschrauben soll. Vermutlich bin ich blind auf beiden Augen 

Hab mir mal die Stelle angesehen und ein Stück Papier dazwischen gehalten, da muss auf jeden Fall ein bisschen was weg. Da ich schon einen Tag gefahren bin, sieht man auch schon Spuren an der Kefü.

Dank Dir!

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Mike71 (30. Juni 2013)

Meins hab ich gestern bei XXL in Gelsenkirchen abholen können 





Bei meinem XL Rahmen wurde nur eine 170mm Kurbel verbaut und das Reverb Entlüftungskit beim Einbau "verbraucht"! Wird aber noch am Montag geklärt... 

Mit XT Trail Klickpedale (PD-M785) wiegt mein XL Bike 15,25kg

Die Zugführung ist stark verbesserungswürdig... also es gibt noch viel zu tun...


----------



## Pintie (30. Juni 2013)

Also muss man auch noch die Kurbel nachmessen... 
danke für den Tipp.

Meins sollte eigentlich gestern in versand - scheinbar nicht passiert.

bin mal gespannt was die nächste Woche bringt.


hat jemand eigetnlich mal geschaut ob der dämpfer spannungsfrei (arm) verbaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (30. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also muss man auch noch die Kurbel nachmessen...
> danke für den Tipp.



Das brauchst Du nicht nachmessen, die Japaner scheinen das drauf zu schreiben. FCM-675 170 steht bei mir.

Ich habe also auch nur 170mm. Es wurde für alle Größen 175mm spezifiziert, oder nicht?

 @_Carver_Bikes_: Hallo Hans, könntest Du bitte klären, wieso das so ist? Und wie das jetzt laufen soll? Dank Dir!
Edit: Mein Bike kommt aus Mz. Größe M, ICB 02.

Ps.: Hat jemand einen Tipp wie man am einfachsten an die Stelle der Kefü/Schraube kommt?


----------



## endurobikeshop (30. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Japp, nach 2-7 Monaten.
> Lt. Hersteller hängt das vom Klima ab. Also müsste das Zeug theoretisch etwa 1 Jahr halten, falls der Sommer so weitergeht
> Gruß Hans






OKO benutzen-
wird nicht fest und besser wie alles andere


----------



## f4lkon (30. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hab' ihn gestern noch fertig gemacht, sieht guuut aus
> Muß aber bei Gelegenheit noch die starre Stütze gegen ne Verstellbare tauschen. Dann hab' ich auch erstmal jede Menge Zeit zum Fahren, ab Dienstag oder Mittwoch habe ich Urlaub
> Gruß Hans



Den hast du dir aber mal richtig verdient!





Merlin7 schrieb:


> hat jemand eigetnlich mal geschaut ob der dämpfer spannungsfrei (arm) verbaut ist?



Chester Kurbel hab ich zwar verkauft, war aber zum Glück auch 170mm. Da ich flach fahre und auch kein Hochhaus bin, bin ich froh keine Paddel zu fahren. 

Bei mir absolut spannungsfrei. Fluppt nur so durch. 






endurobikeshop schrieb:


> OKO benutzen-
> wird nicht fest und besser wie alles andere



Naja... jeder wie er mag. Ich finds zu zäh.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (30. Juni 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Das brauchst Du nicht nachmessen, die Japaner scheinen das drauf zu schreiben. FCM-675 170 steht bei mir.
> 
> Ich habe also auch nur 170mm. Es wurde für alle Größen 175mm spezifiziert, oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Moin!
Was die Kurbellängen beim ICB02 angeht muß ich selbst mal nachfragen, was spezifiziert war. Hab ich am Samstag schon gemacht, als die Meldung aus Gelsenkirchen kam. Info folgt...
Gruß Hans


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Juni 2013)

Abgestimmt wurde auf 175mm.

Irgendwann (muss so März gewesen sein) kam dann aber von Carver die einseitige Festsetzung, dass 170mm drangeschraubt würde.


----------



## Pintie (30. Juni 2013)

@Carver_Bikes
Also Hans... die Specs die du mir im März gegeben hast waren:
Shimano Deore SLX FC-M675, 38x24 Zähne (41cm/170mm, 44cm/170mm, 47cm/170mm, 50cm/175mm, 53cm/175mm) 

und das kam von dir....
und jetzt ist 170 am XL..... 

bin 180 gewohnt.... da ist 170 für mich keine Option....

vielleicht sollte man das bike doch in einzelteilen verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (30. Juni 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Abgestimmt wurde auf 175mm.
> 
> Irgendwann (muss so März gewesen sein) kam dann aber von Carver die einseitige Festsetzung, dass 170mm drangeschraubt würde.



Danke für die Info!

Denke 170mm geht bei meiner Körpergröße auch noch klar..



Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Dann hab' ich auch erstmal jede Menge Zeit zum Fahren, ab  Dienstag oder Mittwoch habe ich Urlaub
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß! Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der nach den letzten Monaten auch bitter nötig ist, bei allein gefühlt 20 Fragen pro Tag hier im Forum


----------



## Carver_Bikes (30. Juni 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes
> Also Hans... die Specs die du mir im März gegeben hast waren:
> Shimano Deore SLX FC-M675, 38x24 Zähne (41cm/170mm, 44cm/170mm, 47cm/170mm, 50cm/175mm, 53cm/175mm)
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal abwarten was am Montag rauskommt.


----------



## sebbo87 (30. Juni 2013)

So habe mir das mit der Kefü nochmal ganz genau angesehen:



Nach Einbremsen + ein Tag fahren erkennt man einen leichten Schaden




So habe ichs bearbeitet mit Cutter + Feile. Ein dazwischen geschobenes Papierstück lässt sich immer noch nicht rausziehen. Der Kontakt muss jetzt aber minimal sein, sollte also so passen. Die Schraube des Umwerfers taucht fasst komplett hinter dem Teil weg. Denke man sollte also definitiv etwas dran machen, bevor es zu einem echten Mangel führt..
Das kleine Teil kann man durch lösen zweier sehr kleiner Innensechskant Schrauben abmontieren. Kurbel muss dabei entsprechend gedreht sein, damit man die sieht. Bisschen rumfriemeln, an sich aber kein wirklicher Aufwand.


----------



## nino85 (30. Juni 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal abwarten was am Montag rauskommt.



Wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage, aber was ist denn am Montag?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Abgestimmt wurde auf 175mm.
> 
> Irgendwann (muss so März gewesen sein) kam dann aber von Carver die einseitige Festsetzung, dass 170mm drangeschraubt würde.



Genau so hab ichs auch in Erinnerung.

Nach etwas Protest ist man dann zumindest bei den gaaanz großen Rahmen auf 175 gegangen

G.


----------



## Mike71 (30. Juni 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> So habe mir das mit der Kefü nochmal ganz genau angesehen:
> 
> Nach Einbremsen + ein Tag fahren erkennt man einen leichten Schaden



Nach meiner ersten kleinen Tour habe ich keine Schäden an der Kettenführung feststellen können! Die Schraube geht da haarscharf (oder vielleicht mit minimalem Kontakt) dran vorbei.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (30. Juni 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage, aber was ist denn am Montag?



Montag bekomme ich hoffentlich eine Antwort auf die Frage, warum bei XL eine 170mm Kurbel montiert ist. Soweit ich mich erinnere (hab die Dateien im Büro) sollte ab XL eine 175mm lange Kurbel sein. 
Kann sein, daß es ein Einzelfall ist (kleines Problem), oder es kann sein daß aus irgendeinem Grund RH-übergreifend 170mm montiert wurde (größeres Problem). 
Die Sache mit der Kettenführung schaue ich mir dann auch nochmal an. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## foreigner (30. Juni 2013)

Nur kurz:
War heute 4 Stunden mit dem Gerät unterwegs. Sehr geil muss ich sagen. Die Geo ist der Hammer! Mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel (meins hat 63,5°) und dem tiefen Tretlager liegt es mir besser bergab als mein Big Bike. Einzige leichte Enttäuschung - und da bleibe ich bei - ist der Dämpfer. Entweder werde ich den Tunen lassen, oder es wandert was anderes rein, gerade weil man lockout und der gleichen eh nicht braucht an dem Bike. Mal sehen ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juni 2013)

Ich musste an der Backplate meiner Blackspire Twinty auch rumfeilen weil die Umwerferschraube sonst damit kollidiert wäre. Und der wäre in Alu eingeschlagen, nicht in Plastik.

Ich habe übrigens Bilder zur Zugführung in mein Album geladen falls es jemanden interessiert wie ich das gemacht habe.

Der Aufbau sieht so aus: 

Links: VR-Bremse, Shifter, rechter Reverbknopf unten montiert
rechts: HR-Bremse, Shifter

Die Leitungen von links gehen rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei und die von rechts links. Durch die Klemmen läuft erstmal alles parallel, die Reverbleitung ist derzeit mit Kabelbindern fest.

HR-Bremse läuft ganz links aussen, mir einer 1-Fach Schelle am Sitzrohr, über das Hauptlager nach hinten.
Daneben liegt der rechte Shifter, der läuft dann unter der Wippe quer rüber auf die rechte Seite und wird da dann unten an die Kettenstrebe geführt.
An der mittleren rechen Position liegt der Umwerferzug, der sich dann am Unterrohr eine 2-Fachschelle am dortigen Schraubpunkt mit dem Schaltwerkszug teilt und weiter zum Anschlag im Yoke läuft. 
Die Leitung der Reverb Stealth kommt von ganz rechts und macht dann unter Wippe einen Bogen nach ganz links in die Öffnung am Sitzrohr.

So habe ich zwar zwei Kreuzungen unter der Wippe, aber da sieht man es nicht und am restlichen Bike entstehen keine großen Schlaufen. Funktioniert so einwandfrei und sieht schön aufgeräumt aus. Jetzt fehken nurnoch 4-Fachklemmen.


----------



## sebbo87 (30. Juni 2013)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Nach meiner ersten kleinen Tour habe ich keine Schäden an der Kettenführung feststellen können! Die Schraube geht da haarscharf (oder vielleicht mit minimalem Kontakt) dran vorbei.



Dann ist es vermutlich wieder eine Toleranz Geschichte. Bei mir ist da alles sehr eng - auf der einen Seite die Schraube vom Umwerfer - auf der anderen schleift die Kette leicht. Also null Platz. Naja, so ist es funktional in Ordnung..



Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Kettenführung schaue ich mir dann auch nochmal an.
> Gruß Hans




Gleich noch eine Frage: Bei meinem Rahmen habe ich nur 1fach- statt 2fachzugführungen (und eine rechts unten am Unterrohr fehlt komplett). Werden die dann auch mit den 4fach-Führungen zum Nachrüsten kommen? Kann man auch noch Führungen oder wenigstens Schrauben fürs Oberrohr bekommen? Würde gerne die Löcher am Rahmen schließen..



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens Bilder zur Zugführung in mein Album geladen falls es jemanden interessiert wie ich das gemacht habe.



Thx, so siehts aufgeräumt aus. Wenn die 4fach Dinger da sind, werd ich das vlt so versuchen, oder ich kreuze unter der Dämpferanbringung am Unterrohr. Den Reverbshifter umgekehrt dran machen ist ne gute Idee, hat schon die ersten Kratzer und ist nicht gerade super um das Rad auf dem Kopf drauf abzustellen.. Das werde ich so kopieren!

Eigentlich müsste die Leitung für die HR bei mir auch gekürzt werden. Aber ich hab kein Bock auf Entlüften, werde damit wohl warten bis es ohnehin sein muss.. Geht das bei der SLX easy? Habe da nur Erfahrung mit Formula RX und die war relativ beschissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driest (30. Juni 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nur kurz:
> Mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel (meins hat 63,5°)



Aehm, koennen das andere noch bestaetigen? Ich dachte es sind 65 gespect gewesen? 63.5 waer mal ziemlich heftig flach...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (30. Juni 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Gleich noch eine Frage: Bei meinem Rahmen habe ich nur 1fach- statt 2fachzugführungen (und eine rechts unten am Unterrohr fehlt komplett). Werden die dann auch mit den 4fach-Führungen zum Nachrüsten kommen? Kann man auch noch Führungen oder wenigstens Schrauben fürs Oberrohr bekommen? Würde gerne die Löcher am Rahmen schließen..



Die 2-Fach Führungen sind dabei. Wenn sie nicht montiert wurden, schau mal im Zubehörkarton nach. Ansonsten am besten in der Filiale nachhaken oder PM mit Adresse an mich.
Nur die 4-Fach Zugführungen werden nachgeliefert.
Gruß Hans


----------



## mhedder (1. Juli 2013)

driest schrieb:


> Aehm, koennen das andere noch bestaetigen? Ich dachte es sind 65 gespect gewesen? 63.5 waer mal ziemlich heftig flach...



Ich habe den Steuerrohrwinkel an meinen 02er ICB Rahmen noch nicht wirklich nachgemessen, aber die sonstige GEO (die Maße, die sich recht einfach messen lassen) scheint zu passen.

Gemessen habe ich:
- Hinterbaulänge
- Oberrohrlänge (horizontal)
- Sitzrohrlänge
- Steuerrohrlänge 
- Radstand

Und da die Maße an meinem Rahmen mit der CAD Zeichnung von Stefan (klick) übereinstimmen, muss meiner Meinung nach auch der Steuerrohrwinkel passen. Wäre dieser um ca. 1,5° flacher, müssten man das schon deutlich (über ein cm) im Radstand sehen... 

Naja, vieleicht kann ja jemand mit einem geeigneten Messmittel hier weiterhelfen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## foreigner (1. Juli 2013)

driest schrieb:


> Aehm, koennen das andere noch bestaetigen? Ich dachte es sind 65 gespect gewesen? 63.5 waer mal ziemlich heftig flach...


 

Also, mein Bike weicht tatsächlich ganz ordentlich von der Soll-Geometrie ab.

( Der Winkelmesser ist übrigens erst ein 1/4 Jahr alt und war frisch kalibriert. Das Bike stand auf ebener Fläche der Winkelmesser war mit langer Wasserwaage parallel neben der Standfläche des Rades genullt. Zu gutdeutsch: Die Messung stimmt. )

Der Lenkwinkel sollte 65° sein ist aber 63,5°. Der messbare Sitzrohrwinkel sollte 70,6° sein ist aber 69,6°. Die Tretlagerhöhe sollte +8mm sein, ist aber +4mm. Mehr habe ich nicht gemessen. 

Also, mein Bike ist deutlich "slacker" als geplant. Hat zur Folge, dass es von der Geo bergab krasser geht als mein BigBike. Ich meine, fährt sich geil, aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass die doch recht extreme Geometrie nicht jedem liegt. Mit der Tretlagerhöhe hatte ich übrigens gar keine Probleme. Nicht bergauf und nicht bergab, obwohl ich´s im Uphill eigentlich provoziert habe und einfach mal durch gröbstes durchgetreten habe. Also, ich beklage mich jetzt nicht über die Geo. Aber @_Carver_ Bikes: Wie kann das sein? Habt ihr einen von den zu flachen Proto-Hauptrahmen eloxiert und weiter verscherbelt?


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

@foreigner, es ist Carver_Bikes 

Das wären ja 1,5° vorn und 1° hinten - ich habe mal bei zwei Fotos nachgemessen - da waren es 66/65 Grad, je nach Flipchip-Einstellung. 
Du hast die 26-Zoll Ausfallenden dran, eine 170mm-Lyrik und dein Dämpfer hat sicher die richtige EBL? (könnte ja sein, dass da versehentlich ein zu kurzer Dämpfer verbaut wurde )


----------



## Pintie (1. Juli 2013)

mess mal den Radstand nach... ist wohl genauer....
wenn du mehr oder weniger druck im reifen hast kann das schon einiges ausmachen


----------



## f4lkon (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe eben mal 3 Messungen mit 160er Gabel und 216mm Dämpfer in der flachen 170er Stellung gemacht. Ich lande bei 64,7.

Luftdruck ist in beiden Rädern auf +- 0,2 Bar gleich.


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Montag bekomme ich hoffentlich eine Antwort auf die Frage, warum bei XL eine 170mm Kurbel montiert ist. Soweit ich mich erinnere (hab die Dateien im Büro) sollte ab XL eine 175mm lange Kurbel sein.
> Kann sein, daß es ein Einzelfall ist (kleines Problem), oder es kann sein daß aus irgendeinem Grund RH-übergreifend 170mm montiert wurde (größeres Problem).
> Die Sache mit der Kettenführung schaue ich mir dann auch nochmal an.
> Gruß Hans



Hi Hans,

gibt's schon was neues?
Kommt man der Kettenführung vielleicht mit Senkkopf-Schrauben bei? So viel scheint das ja nicht zu sein, was da kollidiert (oder auch nicht kollidiert, da scheint es ja auch Streuung zu geben).


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hi Hans,
> 
> gibt's schon was neues?
> Kommt man der Kettenführung vielleicht mit Senkkopf-Schrauben bei? So viel scheint das ja nicht zu sein, was da kollidiert (oder auch nicht kollidiert, da scheint es ja auch Streuung zu geben).



Moin!
Zum Thema Kettenführung kann ich leider nichts Fundiertes sagen, weil kein einziges ICB02 mehr in St. Augustin ist. Senkkopfschrauben und ein paar Unterlegscheiben zur Feinjustage der Kettenführung sollten im Lieferumfang sein. Erster Ansprechpartner bei Problemen sollte die XXL-Filiale sein, bei Onlinebestellungen könnt ihr auch den Carver-Service oder meinen Kollegen Florian kontaktieren. Dazu mehr unten.

Zum Thema Kurbellängen beim ICB02: bei XL (50cm) und XXL (53cm) sollte eine 175mm Kurbel verbaut sein. Leider ist das in Fernost untergegangen, also korrigieren wir das hier. Ich habe soeben die benötigte Stückzahl 175mm-Kurbeln bestellt, diese werden in ein paar Tagen bei uns angeliefert. 
Ablauf wie folgt: Wer sein Rad in einer Filiale abgeholt hat, kontaktiert bitte die Filiale. Die Filialen wurden informiert.
Wer sein Rad online gekauft hat, kontaktiert bitte entweder die nächste XXL-Filiale oder auf Wunsch auch meinen Kollegen Florian.
Für alle Betroffenen gilt: natürlich könnt ihr das Bike fahren, bis die Kurbel ausgetauscht ist.

Ich bin ab morgen für 3 Wochen im Urlaub. Wärenddessen übernimmt Florian meinen Account, ihr könnt also wie gewohnt posten oder ihn auch per PM erreichen. Florian ist soweit auf dem Laufenden.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Zum Thema Kettenführung kann ich leider nichts Fundiertes sagen, weil kein einziges ICB02 mehr in St. Augustin ist. Senkkopfschrauben und ein paar Unterlegscheiben zur Feinjustage der Kettenführung sollten im Lieferumfang sein. Erster Ansprechpartner bei Problemen sollte die XXL-Filiale sein, bei Onlinebestellungen könnt ihr auch den Carver-Service oder meinen Kollegen Florian kontaktieren. Dazu mehr unten.
> 
> Zum Thema Kurbellängen beim ICB02: bei XL (50cm) und XXL (53cm) sollte eine 175mm Kurbel verbaut sein. Leider ist das in Fernost untergegangen, also korrigieren wir das hier. Ich habe soeben die benötigte Stückzahl 175mm-Kurbeln bestellt, diese werden in ein paar Tagen bei uns angeliefert.
> ...



Hi Hans, 

danke für die Info. Die Auslieferung der Online-Bikes erfolgt dann voraussichtlich trotzdem diese Woche (auch bei XL und XXL)?

Hallo Florian 

Gruß

PS: Nachgeliefert werden jetzt:

125er Reverb (wenn defekt)
150er Reverb (wenn bestellt)
4-Fach-Klemmen
175mm-Kurbeln

Spacer für den Monarch werden ja dann im Shop angeboten und können extra bestellt werden.

Habe ich sonst noch was vergessen? =)


----------



## ruv (1. Juli 2013)

hi,

ich habe meins ICB 01 heute in Empfang vom Spediteur genommen, in einem riesigen Karton... darin lass ich mich beerdigen! 

...aber sind beim ICB 01 nicht die 650b Ausfallenden dabei?

Gruß Ruv


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> @_Carver_ Bikes: Wie kann das sein? Habt ihr einen von den zu flachen Proto-Hauptrahmen eloxiert und weiter verscherbelt?



Also auch wenn manchmal nicht alles ganz 100%ig nach Plan läuft...nein. Neeein. Doppelnein.


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich habe meins ICB 01 heute in Empfang vom Spediteur genommen, in einem riesigen Karton... darin lass ich mich beerdigen!
> 
> ...



Nice - da hätte ich ein paar Fragen an dich:

Wann hast du bestellt?
Wo hast du bestellt?
Wann hast du eine Nachricht über den Versand bekommen?

Gruß

Mach mal bitte ein Bild vom Karton


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hallo Hans,

sollte die 170er Kurbel an XL/XXL dann bei Erhalt der 175er zurück gegeben werden?


LG Jens


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hallo Hans,
> 
> sollte die 170er Kurbel an XL/XXL dann bei Erhalt der 175er zurück gegeben werden?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, dass wir eine 120-Euro-Kurbel geschenkt bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hi Hans,
> 
> danke für die Info. Die Auslieferung der Online-Bikes erfolgt dann voraussichtlich trotzdem diese Woche (auch bei XL und XXL)?
> *Richtig*
> ...



Was den Versand der Spacersets angeht, machen wir's besser anders weil schneller: 
Hier nochmal der Link zur Doodle-Liste.
Uns fehlen noch die Versandadressen und Kontaktdaten incl e-mail Adressen, damit wir die Zahlungsaufforderungen versenden können.
Bitte sendet mir diese Infos an [email protected]. Der restliche Ablauf ist dann "Ideal Standard".
Gruß Hans


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hallo Hans,
> 
> sollte die 170er Kurbel an XL/XXL dann bei Erhalt der 175er zurück gegeben werden?
> 
> ...



Ja, die 170mm-Kurbel hätten wir dann gern zurück.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

Schade eigentlich, ich hätte noch eine für mein Zweitrad brauchen können  * 




*) Edith sagt: Das war ein Scherz, ich habe ein XL-Bike bestellt und hätte (wenn man die 170er nicht zurückgeben müsste) dann zwei Kurbeln, eine könnte ich dann an mein Zweit-Rad schrauben. Bitte keine Kurbeln mehr per PN anbieten


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, ich hätte noch eine für mein Zweitrad brauchen können



Da werdet ihr euch schon irgendwie einig


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich habe meins ICB 01 heute in Empfang vom Spediteur genommen, in einem riesigen Karton... darin lass ich mich beerdigen!
> 
> ...



Moin!
Die 650b-Ausfallenden wurden den Filialen nachgesandt, und die sollen sie dann ihrerseits den Kunden nachliefern. Im Einzelfall könnte man nachhaken, aber dazu bräuchten wir dann die kompletten Kundendaten.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (1. Juli 2013)

Wurden auch schon icb 2's von onlinebestellern verschickt? oder sind alle bilder bissher von Abholern?

hab mal eine Checkliste angefangen 

Ein wenig Mitleid haben die Leute der Buchhaltung langsam schon von mir.

Kurbeln hin und her schicken, Reverb Mikado usw usw...

Da noch den Durchblick behalten wird lustig


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wurden auch schon icb 2's von onlinebestellern verschickt? oder sind alle bilder bissher von Abholern?
> 
> hab mal eine Checkliste angefangen
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch mal schwer gespannt, bis wann alle Bikes wirklich vollständig und endgültig bei den Kunden stehen  Wie verhält sich so eine Teile-Lieferung denn eigentlich auf das Rückgaberecht? =)

Noch hat keiner geschrieben, dass er ein Online-ICB2 bekommen hätte. Ruv hat zwar eins bekommen, aber das war ja ein ICB 1


----------



## Pintie (1. Juli 2013)

hat den schon jemand eine icb 2 Versandbestätigung?


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2013)

Hab gerade mit Hans telefoniert. Ich hoffe es ist okay wenn ich hier mitteile das sie wohl (wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe - legt mich und Hans da bitte ersteinmal nicht drauf fest  ) das die Bürokratie zugange ist und sie in 1-2 Wochen wohl bei uns allen daheim stehen.
So zumindestens hab ich es verstanden 


LG Jens


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit Hans telefoniert. Ich hoffe es ist okay wenn ich hier mitteile das sie wohl (wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe - legt mich und Hans da bitte ersteinmal nicht drauf fest  ) das die Bürokratie zugange ist und sie in 1-2 Wochen wohl bei uns allen daheim stehen.
> So zumindestens hab ich es verstanden
> 
> 
> LG Jens



Ich hoffe mal, dass ich das falsch verstehe - mit 1-2 Wochen meinst du dass die Bikes samt aller Austauschteile (Kurbel, Halterungen, Reverbs, etc.) da sein sollen und nicht die Auslieferung der Bikes mit fehlenden Teilen (so wie jetzt halt grad der Stand ist)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> ...weil kein einziges ICB02 mehr in St. Augustin ist...







Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ich bin ab morgen für 3 Wochen im Urlaub...



Viel Spaß und erhol dich gut!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass ich das falsch verstehe - mit 1-2 Wochen meinst du dass die Bikes samt aller Austauschteile (Kurbel, Halterungen, Reverbs, etc.) da sein sollen und nicht die Auslieferung der Bikes mit fehlenden Teilen (so wie jetzt halt grad der Stand ist)?



Es geht wahrscheinlich schneller, aber derzeit können wir's nicht genau sagen. Auf die Logistik haben wir leider keinen Einfluss. Flo wird euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Es geht wahrscheinlich schneller, aber derzeit können wir's nicht genau sagen. Auf die Logistik haben wir leider keinen Einfluss. Flo wird euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten.
> Gruß Hans



Das hat die Frage jetzt nicht ganz beantwortet - was war damit gemeint? Alle Bikes "so wie sie sind" oder alle Bikes "mit Ersatzteilen"?

Gruß


----------



## foreigner (1. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mess mal den Radstand nach... ist wohl genauer....
> wenn du mehr oder weniger druck im reifen hast kann das schon einiges ausmachen



Nee, das war absolut richtig gemessen und da ist auch der gleiche Luftdruck drin. (1,5° würde das unbelastet auch nicht ausmachen, wahrscheinlich nicht mal Zehntel-grad) Mein Radstand liegt bei 1181 mm für M Rahmen, was die Lenkwinkelmessung bestätigt.

Ich habe wohl einfach die DH-Variante des ICB´s erwischt, oder ist das bei euch auch so ?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Das hat die Frage jetzt nicht ganz beantwortet - was war damit gemeint? Alle Bikes "so wie sie sind" oder alle Bikes "mit Ersatzteilen"?
> 
> Gruß



Moin!
Die 150mm Reverbs kommen von XXL.de, das ist ein gesonderter Vorgang. 
Die 4-Fach Zugführungen und Dämpfertuningkits kommen irgendwann nächste Woche bei XXL.de an, siehe ältere Beiträge dazu (Luftfracht in Asien abgehend am 03.07.). 
Die Bikes werden also erstmal ausgeliefert wie sie kommen, damit jeder erstmal fahren kann. Von Nachlieferungen, Tauschaktionen etc. ist ja auch nicht jeder betroffen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die 150mm Reverbs kommen von XXL.de, das ist ein gesonderter Vorgang.
> Die 4-Fach Zugführungen und Dämpfertuningkits kommen irgendwann nächste Woche bei XXL.de an, siehe ältere Beiträge dazu (Luftfracht in Asien abgehend am 03.07.).
> Die Bikes werden also erstmal ausgeliefert wie sie kommen, damit jeder erstmal fahren kann. Von Nachlieferungen, Tauschaktionen etc. ist ja auch nicht jeder betroffen.
> Gruß Hans



Ich habe grad nen Hänger: 

D.h. 1-2 Wochen Restlieferzeit also für die Bikes wie sie jetzt sind, dazu kommt dann nochmal Zeit für eventuell anstehende Tauschaktionen - so richtig verstanden?

Gruß


----------



## foreigner (1. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_foreigner_, es ist Carver_Bikes
> 
> Das wären ja 1,5° vorn und 1° hinten - ich habe mal bei zwei Fotos nachgemessen - da waren es 66/65 Grad, je nach Flipchip-Einstellung.
> Du hast die 26-Zoll Ausfallenden dran, eine 170mm-Lyrik und dein Dämpfer hat sicher die richtige EBL? (könnte ja sein, dass da versehentlich ein zu kurzer Dämpfer verbaut wurde )



Ja, mit richtiger Dämpferlänge, 170er Lyrik und den 26" Ausfallenden. Alles Serie, wie´s sein sollte.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich habe grad nen Hänger:
> 
> D.h. 1-2 Wochen Restlieferzeit also für die Bikes wie sie jetzt sind, dazu kommt dann nochmal Zeit für eventuell anstehende Tauschaktionen - so richtig verstanden?
> 
> Gruß



Richtig. Meines Wissens werden schon morgen die ersten online bestellten Räder bei XXL Feld versandt. Also würde ich von pauschal 1-2 Wochen erstmal nicht ausgehen.
Die Zeit für eventuelle danach anstehende Tauschaktionen ist m.E. nicht mehr so tragisch, weil das Bike dann schon da ist und gefahren werden kann. Aber das kann natürlich jeder für sich selbst beurteilen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (1. Juli 2013)

Junge junge... Ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass das nicht auf 2 Wochen rausläuft. Damit würde dann wirklich der volle Puffer ausgeschöpft - trotz der Tatsache, dass ja nichts mehr schiefging, was die eigentliche Montage und Auslieferung angeht.

Mal sehen, wie lange es wirklich dauert. Ich habe noch Hoffnung.

Was mir allerdings wirklich nicht runtergehen will - und das geht explizit nicht gegen dich, Hans oder Carver an sich- ist die Tatsache, dass hier Leute seit Anfang April auf ihre Bikes warten, es seit 1,5 Wochen Bikes in Deutschland gibt, aber keiner eine Ahnung hat, wo welches Bike steckt.

Dazu kommen dann solche Blüten, dass von überall die Auskunft kommt: Es gibt keine Bikes mehr, die sind alle für den Onlineshop zurückbeordert worden. 
--> Das war der O-Ton von hier, von diversen FXXL-Händlern bei denen ich auf der Suche nach einem L-Bike noch angefragt hatte, sowie des Leiters des Kundenservices von FXXL.

Anschließend kann man dann hier lesen, dass dann Leute innerhalb von 3 Tagen "mal eben" ein Bike beim Händler kaufen, die jetzt erst auf das Projekt aufmerksam geworden sind - weil es wohl doch noch irgendwo irgendwelche Bikes gibt (die aber im Onlineshop wieder nicht hinterlegt sind). (Sorry        @Trailhunter72 - Ich weiß, dass du da selbst nichts dafür kannst)


Ich sehe ein, dass ein Laden ein Geschäft macht, wenn sich die Gelegenheit dazu bietet - aber das Bike hätte halt auch schon zu einem Kunden ausgeliefert werden können, der schon seit 3 Monaten auf sein Rad wartet - vor allem fehlt mir das Verständnis für so eine Vorgehensweise, wenn im Vorfeld seitens FXXL die Auskunft kommt, das die Bikes in der Reihenfolge des Bestelleingangs geliefert werden.

Ich verstehe, dass Ihr euch reinhängt, aber bitte versteht auch dass mir nach Streiterein wegen:

- Sattel gegen absolut nicht gleichwertiges "10-Euro-Modell" getauscht
- Ausfallenden*
- Länge der Sattelstütze*
- Fehlendem Bleedkit bei Nachrüst-Reverb
- Fehlendem Tubelesskit
- Falscher Kurbelarmlänge*
- Mehrfach verschobener Termine
- Versatz an den Wippen (RnC und Serie)
- Schleifenden Umwerferschrauben an der Kettenführung
- Fehlender 4-Fach-Leitungshalter*
- Sehr "kreativer" Leitungs- und Zugverlegung
- Falschen Winkeln**
- SLX-Kasette statt XT
- Nicht lieferbarem Verstell-Steuersatz
- Winzige Stückzahlen für Größe M, nach 10 Minuten ausverkauft (Onlineshop ging online ohne Ankündigung, trotz anderslautender Versprechungen)
- Luftfracht als Goodie***

langsam aber sicher die Geduld ausgeht. Ich bin wirklich happy, wenn ich das Bike habe, das ist ein tolles Produkt - aber es lief wirklich viel schief - Ich bin diesbezüglich auch wirklich auf euren Kommentar gespannt, wenn das Projekt durch ist und alle Ihre Bikes haben, ernsthaft 

Gruß


*) Inzwischen behoben, teilweise über Sonderdeals mit Mehraufwand für FXXL, Carver und Kunde
**) Vllt. Einzelfall bei Foreigner
***) Come on - ich weiß, dass das nicht geplant war und Ihr es gut meint - aber mit einer Lieferung im August hättet Ihr echt Probleme gehabt, eure Bikes alle loszuwerden (Ihr wollt ja sicher auf der EB neue 2014er Bikes präsentieren, die Konkurrenz reduziert drastisch, etc. etc.)

Für die restlichen Punkte wurde auch eine Erklärung gefunden, warum das eben so ist. Für manche Sachen konntet Ihr direkt auch nichts - trotzdem ist da Vieles einfach sehr schlecht gelaufen von dem Einiges hätte vermieden werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (1. Juli 2013)

Die Leute,welche bei Huber Bushings bestellt haben.wie lange hats gedauert bis ihr auf eure Anfrage ne Antwort bekommen habt?


----------



## rallleb (1. Juli 2013)

Ruf ihn an und fahr hin, super netter Typ.
Ist doch eh bei uns ums Eck


----------



## doriuscrow (1. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Die Leute,welche bei Huber Bushings bestellt haben.wie lange hats gedauert bis ihr auf eure Anfrage ne Antwort bekommen habt?



Antwort innerhalb weniger Stunden und am Tag danach schon verschickt worden! Der Huber ist ein ganz netter und schneller ...


----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2013)

Hatte nach 5! Minuten (Freitags abends um 22:30!) ne Antwort, Order Confirmation und Versandbestätigung 
kamen dann gestern auf einmal nach 9 Tagen, hab die Buchsen warscheinlich morgen hier.


----------



## Goldsprint (1. Juli 2013)

Was für welche braucht man denn? Wie viel kostet der Spaß?


----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2013)

Guck in die FAQ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Junge junge... Ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass das nicht auf 2 Wochen rausläuft. Damit würde dann wirklich der volle Puffer ausgeschöpft - trotz der Tatsache, dass ja nichts mehr schiefging, was die eigentliche Montage und Auslieferung angeht.
> 
> Mal sehen, wie lange es wirklich dauert. Ich habe noch Hoffnung.
> 
> ...



Du kannst mit 100%iger Sicherheit davon ausgehen, daß uns das mindestens genauso stört wie dich. An deiner Stelle wäre ich auch etwas angesäuert. Beim einen oder anderen Punkt könnte man jetzt eine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, aber darum geht's ja nicht. 
Wir hätten auch gern schnellere und für alle nachvollziehbare Abläufe, aber hier und da merkt man dann doch, daß die Struktur von Fahrrad XXL für ein solches Projekt einige Stolpersteine bereithält. Wir arbeiten natürlich daran, daß das 2014 besser läuft. 
Für die 2013er Auslieferung bekommen wir das leider nicht mehr hin, und deshalb müssen wir weiterhin fehlende Strukturen durch mehr Einsatz ausgleichen.
Ich persönlich bewerte das Ergebnis bislang gar nicht mal schlecht, wenn man bedenkt mit welchen Widrigkeiten wir Laufe des Projektes zu kämpfen hatten. 
Davon ist bei Weitem nicht alles nach außen gedrungen, aber du kannst mir glauben, daß die Probleme, die ihr bemerkt habt, nur die Spitze des Eisbergs waren. 
Ich biete euch gern weiterhin an, uns bzw. Florian die Bestelldaten zu schicken, wenn ihr Infos zum Lieferstatus haben möchtet. Wir werden auch weiterhin versuchen, die Infos irgendwie ranzuschaffen. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## bansaiman (1. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Dämpfer steht noch nicht ganz fest.
> 
> F4lkon:
> Wir wollten sowieso ja mal wieder fahren. Muss nur hier fertig werden. BIn schon fast durch. Nur noch Kurbel und dann Zugverlegung . . . bei meinem SLX SChalthebel scheint eine Mutter zu fehlen, so dass ich ihn nicht am XT Bremshebel fixieren kann.
> Kann ich da ne normale Mutter nehmen, die in die Vertiefung passt, oder ist ein Spezialteil von Nöten?





Kharne schrieb:


> Hatte nach 5! Minuten (Freitags abends um 22:30!) ne Antwort, Order Confirmation und Versandbestätigung
> kamen dann gestern auf einmal nach 9 Tagen, hab die Buchsen warscheinlich morgen hier.




habe gestern über die HP geschrieben und heute morgen via Mail noch immer keine Antwort 

PS kam gerade ne Mail.Er ist momentan auftragsmässig gut beschäftigt,reger Betrieb ;-)


----------



## Rick7 (2. Juli 2013)

vielleicht ist halt mal nen Tag außer Haus... Junge Junge
Der antwortet schon, sonst würde er seine Buchsen nicht schon seit Jahren verkaufen.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (2. Juli 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes
> Hallo Hans, kannst du mir sagen welches Zubehör beim ICB2 dabei ist?
> Ist eine Dämpferpumpe, Entlüftungsset Reverb, Ventile und Dichtmittel für Tubeless,... dabei? Sind ja bei nicht OEM Teilen im Lieferumfang enthalten.
> Dann kann ich mir das noch besorgen bevor das Rad kommt.
> ...



Als ich mein ICB02 abgeholt habe, war nur ein Entlüftungs-Kit für die Reverb dabei.
keine Dämpferpumpe und auch kein Tubeless-Kit.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings wirklich nicht runtergehen will ... ist die Tatsache, dass hier Leute seit Anfang *April* auf ihre Bikes warten, ...
> 
> Dazu kommen dann solche Blüten, dass von überall die Auskunft kommt: Es gibt keine Bikes mehr, die sind alle für den Onlineshop zurückbeordert worden.
> 
> Anschließend kann man dann hier lesen, *dass dann Leute innerhalb von 3 Tagen "mal eben" ein Bike beim Händler kaufen, die jetzt erst auf das Projekt aufmerksam geworden sind* - weil es wohl doch noch irgendwo irgendwelche Bikes gibt (die aber im Onlineshop wieder nicht hinterlegt sind). (Sorry        @_Trailhunter72_ - Ich weiß, dass du da selbst nichts dafür kannst)



April ist schon arg positiv. und das das dann so läuft wie in diesem Fall ist unschön.
Die Strukturen von fxxl sind wohl schon sehr unflexibel.



nino85 schrieb:


> Ich sehe ein, dass ein Laden ein Geschäft macht, wenn sich die Gelegenheit dazu bietet - aber das Bike hätte halt auch schon zu einem Kunden ausgeliefert werden können, der schon seit 3 Monaten auf sein Rad wartet - vor allem fehlt mir das Verständnis für so eine Vorgehensweise, wenn im Vorfeld seitens FXXL die Auskunft kommt, das die Bikes in der Reihenfolge des Bestelleingangs geliefert werden.



so ist es.



nino85 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, dass Ihr euch reinhängt, aber bitte versteht auch dass mir nach Streiterein wegen:
> 
> - Sattel gegen absolut nicht gleichwertiges "10-Euro-Modell" getauscht
> - Ausfallenden*
> ...



und obwohl die parts, extras usw günstiger geworden sind ist der ladenpreis der gleiche geblieben


----------



## Trailhunter72 (2. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> . . . Anschließend kann man dann hier lesen, dass dann Leute innerhalb von 3 Tagen "mal eben" ein Bike beim Händler kaufen, die jetzt erst auf das Projekt aufmerksam geworden sind - weil es wohl doch noch irgendwo irgendwelche Bikes gibt (die aber im Onlineshop wieder nicht hinterlegt sind). (Sorry        @Trailhunter72 - Ich weiß, dass du da selbst nichts dafür kannst)



Ich nehme dir den Kommentar keinesfalls übel - du hast ja vollkommen Recht!!!

Hat mich auch gewundert, da es im Vorfeld hieß, die 02er seien ausverkauft.
Dann kam in Willingen der Tipp mit den bestimmten XXL-Händlern.
Dort hieß es dann, die voraussichtliche Lieferzeit würde 4 Wochen betragen.
XXL Feld war dann selbst überrascht, dass die Bikes nach wenigen Tagen schon eingetroffen sind.
Wieso das nicht in erster Linie die Bikes betrifft, die schon länger bestellt sind, kann ich auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Flow1 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

@ Hans:  
Kannst du mir beantworten, ob es jetzt in irgend einer Filiale noch ein ICB 02 in L gibt, oder nicht?
...Es hat wirklich schwer den Anschein, als gibt es noch versteckte Bestände. 

Danke & Gruß
Flo


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2013)

Oh mann... ich werde gerade in Versuchung gebracht...
vielleicht wird ein 2er XL wieder frei.


----------



## NoIdea (2. Juli 2013)

Sorry fürs offtopic aber wenn ich das hier alles ein wenig überfliege, muss ich nur grinsend den kopf schütteln:-D


----------



## messias (2. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Sorry fürs offtopic aber wenn ich das hier alles ein wenig überfliege, muss ich nur grinsend den kopf schütteln:-D


Darüber, wie hier einige auf der Zielgerade noch die Nerven verlieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (2. Juli 2013)

Haha ne.... Wie sowas verpeiltes (FXXL weiss überhaupt nichts über den eigenen Bestand, die bestellungen usw.) überhaupt möglich ist. Da gibts noch eeeeiiiniges an optimierungapotential bei FXXL bzw. denen muss man  wohl aus der steinzeit raus helfen. Sollen mal bei mir anklopfen kenn da ne gute IT beratung


----------



## nino85 (2. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Du kannst mit 100%iger Sicherheit davon ausgehen, daß uns das mindestens genauso stört wie dich. An deiner Stelle wäre ich auch etwas angesäuert. Beim einen oder anderen Punkt könnte man jetzt eine Grundsatzdiskussion starten, aber darum geht's ja nicht.
> Wir hätten auch gern schnellere und für alle nachvollziehbare Abläufe, aber hier und da merkt man dann doch, daß die Struktur von Fahrrad XXL für ein solches Projekt einige Stolpersteine bereithält. Wir arbeiten natürlich daran, daß das 2014 besser läuft.
> Für die 2013er Auslieferung bekommen wir das leider nicht mehr hin, und deshalb müssen wir weiterhin fehlende Strukturen durch mehr Einsatz ausgleichen.
> Ich persönlich bewerte das Ergebnis bislang gar nicht mal schlecht, wenn man bedenkt mit welchen Widrigkeiten wir Laufe des Projektes zu kämpfen hatten.
> ...




Danke für eure Antwort - wenn das die Spitze des Eisbergs ist, will ich den Eisberg nicht sehen (der dann scheinbar ausreicht um die Titanic 15 Mal gleichzeitig zu versenken ).
Das Angebot ist sehr nett, gilt das auch für die Online-Besteller?



Merlin7 schrieb:


> April ist schon arg positiv.



Ich bin mal von der Bestellung ausgegangen - klar, dass das eigentlich schon länger geht, mir ging es aber um den Vergleich Vorbesteller <-> "Imladenmalebenso"-Käufer.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> und obwohl die parts, extras usw günstiger geworden sind ist der ladenpreis der gleiche geblieben



Sattel, Kassette*,Steuersatz.

- Der Sattel wurmt mich auch nach wie vor, hauptsächlich aber deswegen, weil der jetzige Sattel einfach sehr billig aussieht, weniger wegen den 40 Euro Aftermarket-Preis.

- Die XT-Kassette ist sagen wir mal, ein Streitthema (wo ich bspw. der Meinung bin, dass nie XT tatsächlich gespecct war), da werfe ich jetzt keine Preis-Steine.

- Der fehlende Winkelsteuersatz und das Tubeless-Kit ist das einzige, wo ich mich wegen des Preises *und * der Funktionalität ärgere. 

In Summe wäre das Bike, wenn man die Preisdifferenzen der Teile auf OEM-Preise ummünzt, vielleicht  vielleicht 50 Euro (also 2%) günstiger geworden - Ein Satz Pedale also. Deswegen hatte ich das nicht in meine Liste aufgenommen - ärgerlich ist es aber trotzdem - richtig.



Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> ...
> Dann kam in Willingen der Tipp mit den bestimmten XXL-Händlern.
> Dort hieß es dann, die voraussichtliche Lieferzeit würde 4 Wochen betragen.
> ...


Das hätte ich dann noch verstanden - 4 Wochen hätte bedeutet, alle Bestellungen auszuliefern und dann zu schauen was noch übrig ist.



messias schrieb:


> Darüber, wie hier einige auf der Zielgerade noch die Nerven verlieren?


Hätte ich die Nerven verloren, wäre meine Bestellung schon storniert. Bei mir hat die Angabe mit 2 Wochen (auch wenns vielleicht dann nur 1 ist) einfach das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht - Weil es mal hieß: Mit allen Puffern Mitte Juli, falls was schiefgeht. Schiefgegangen ist aber nichts (oder es wurde nicht kommuniziert). 
Ärgern darf man sich ja wohl noch? 




Merlin7 schrieb:


> Oh mann... ich werde gerade in Versuchung gebracht...
> vielleicht wird ein 2er XL wieder frei.


Ich dachte, du hast schon eins bestellt?




NoIdea schrieb:


> Haha ne.... Wie sowas verpeiltes (FXXL weiss überhaupt nichts über den eigenen Bestand, die bestellungen usw.) überhaupt möglich ist. Da gibts noch eeeeiiiniges an optimierungapotential bei FXXL bzw. denen muss man  wohl aus der steinzeit raus helfen. Sollen mal bei mir anklopfen kenn da ne gute IT beratung



IT ist nicht alles  Meine Vermutung ist eher, dass man während des laufenden Projekts einfach verpennt hat, sich Gedanken über die Ressourcen Montage und Distribution zu machen. Normalerweise hat FXXL ja wohl eher keine solchen Projekte und sicher auch kein so nachgefragtes Produkt. Als es dann so weit war, wurde leider bei der Kommunikation geschlampt - entsprechend konnte Hans/Carver dann auch nur noch eine Auskunft "Ich weiß nicht, wie die Bikes verteilt werden" geben - FahrradXXL hat ja hier niemanden (offiziell) am Start.


----------



## messias (2. Juli 2013)

Ich wundere mich nur über die eigenartige Dynamik hier. Mit der Auslieferung der Bikes hatte sich hier eigentlich so langsam etwas Ruhe, ja gar Freude eingestellt. 
Und auf einmal werden wieder alle bereits hinlänglich bekannten Probleme, Versäumnisse, echte und gefühlte Benachteiligungen aufgelistet und manchen überlegen gar ihre Bestellung jetzt noch zu stornieren.
Das läuft für mich unter Nerven verlieren.


----------



## nino85 (2. Juli 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich nur über die eigenartige Dynamik hier. Mit der Auslieferung der Bikes hatte sich hier eigentlich so langsam etwas Ruhe, ja gar Freude eingestellt.
> Und auf einmal werden wieder alle bereits hinlänglich bekannten Probleme, Versäumnisse, echte und gefühlte Benachteiligungen aufgelistet und manchen überlegen gar ihre Bestellung jetzt noch zu stornieren.
> Das läuft für mich unter Nerven verlieren.



Nicht falsch verstehen, ich freue mich immer noch auf mein Bike. Wer hat sich denn hier überlegt, die Bestellung zu stornieren? Ich nicht - ich warte keine 3 Monate, um dann 1 (oder 2) Wochen vorher abzuspringen. Vorher will ich das Ding wenigstens mal gesehen haben 

Aber irgendwann reißt halt jedem mal der Geduldsfaden, auch bei mir 

Nerven verlieren bedeutet für mich, irrationale Entscheidungen zu treffen, weil man eben die Nerven verloren hat. 
Das ist (zumindest bei mir) nicht der Fall 

Zur Dynamik selbst - Es ist doch immer ein Auf und Ab gewesen - Die Gemüter haben sich jedes Mal, wenn eine schlechte Nachricht kam, (imho oft berechtigt) erhitzt .(bei den Tubeless-Sachen nicht mehr so sehr, vielleicht aber auch deswegen, weil wir eben inzwischen auf der Zielgeraden sind, viele nicht Tubeless fahren wollen und jetzt ja nicht mehr wirklich viel passieren kann, die ersten Ladenbesteller haben ja ihre Bikes schon).
Genauso haben sich alle wieder beruhigt, wenn ein Problem geklärt wurde, oder man sich damit abgefunden hat, dass manche Sachen eben so sind, wie sie sind.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Sattel, Kassette*,Steuersatz.
> 
> - Der Sattel wurmt mich auch nach wie vor, hauptsÃ¤chlich aber deswegen, weil der jetzige Sattel einfach sehr billig aussieht, weniger wegen den 40 Euro Aftermarket-Preis.
> 
> ...



Gut man muss wohl oem Preise nehmen trotzen fÃ¼r mich:
- Sattel 15â¬
- SattelstÃ¼tze wenns gut lÃ¤uft 0â¬, aber Aufwand
- bleedkit 150er reverb: 33,95â¬
- tublesskit (milch+ventile): 30â¬
- Kurbel 0â¬ aber aufwand
- termine 0â¬ aber nerven
- Umwerferschraube -> noch zu prÃ¼fen. Feilen ist fÃ¼r mich indiskutabel.
- Leitungshalter -Aufwand
- Zugverlegung: geschenkt
- zu flacher rahmen: zu prÃ¼fen
- Versatz -zu prÃ¼fen
- Kassette: streit thema daher 0â¬
- Steuersatz: mir egal, Basti schuld
- luftfracht goodie - das ich nicht lache.

Preislich ist das Bike fÃ¼r mich also ca 80â¬ weniger Wert. Da andere Teile oder ZubehÃ¶r gar nicht kommt.





nino85 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du hast schon eins bestellt?


hab wohl als einer der ersten Bestellt... Allerdings grad mal wieder ein gutes Angebot fÃ¼r 13er bike bekommen. 
Das ICB ist auch noch nicht abbestellt. Nur ob ich es behalte wenn es kommt, und dann noch wegen kurbel, reverb (meins kommt ohne reverb weil die nicht dicht war, kommen also irgendwann noch eine 125er und 150er nach) und den ganzen anderen Dingen dann noch 3 Wochen Baustellen bike habe...
Selbst wenns gut lÃ¤uft hab ich das ICB wie es auf dem Bild ist frÃ¼hestens in 3-4 Wochen....
Ich werde zumindest sicher keine KefÃ¼ abfeilen. Ist halt nur blÃ¶d wenn man keinen Laden vor Ort hat.

Ich hatte mich zumindest zwischenzeitlich schon damit abgefunden das es diesen Sommer nichts mehr wird und ich dann nÃ¤chsten sommer gleich ein 650B nehmen und bissal mehr Geld investiere. (vielleicht auch gleich mit XX1).



nino85 schrieb:


> Nerven verlieren bedeutet fÃ¼r mich, irrationale Entscheidungen zu treffen, weil man eben die Nerven verloren hat.
> Das ist (zumindest bei mir) nicht der Fall



Genau das ist fÃ¼r mich der Punkt.
Ob es rational begrÃ¼ndbar ist wegen 2-3 Monaten Sommer ein nicht reduziertes Vorjahres Modell zu kaufen.


----------



## driest (2. Juli 2013)

Also insbesondere das die ICB 02 10 minuten nach dem Verkaufsstart "ueberall ausverkauft" waren (zumindest in den gaengigen Groesen wie m und l) und jetzt Leute die von dem Projekt vor 2 Wochen zuerst gehoert haben auf die Schnelle im Laden eins kaufen koennen finde ich unter aller Sau.

Ich verfolge das Projekt seit ueber nem Jahr, haben fast ueberall mit abgestimmt und diskutiert und bei mir stand eigentlich seit ich den Proto auf der Eurobike begutachten konnte fest das ich auf jeden Fall eins kaufen moechte. Es war ja auch von Carver erklaertes Ziel von damals, das jeder der da Energie und Zeit reinsteckt auch zumindest die Moeglichkeit bekommen soll eins zu erwerben... Nachdem ich beim online Verkaufsstart 10 minuten gezoegert habe weil ueberhaupt nicht klar war was man da kauft, wann es kommt und wann man es bezahlen muss bin ich leer ausgegangen. Ich habe mehrmals nachgefragt ob noch Restbestaende da sind, das wurde immer verneint bzw. es kamen dann ja nach Wochen noch welche in den Onlineshop aber eben keine ICB02 in l. Jetzt lese ich von Leuten die von XXL einfach eins verkauft kriegen, es sogar vor den teilweise seit Monaten angezahlten Vorbestellern bekommen ohne das sie mit dem Projekt je was zu tun gehabt haetten. Das ist einfach absolut nicht in Ordnung (und ich meine hier XXL und nicht den Kunden, der dafuer ja ueberhaupt nichts kann).

Naja, bis naechste Saison warte ich halt ganz sicher nicht auf ein ICB, ich habe also bei der Konkurrenz gekauft. Finde ich schade, haette lieber ein ICB gehabt einfach weil es ein bischen "mein Baby" geworden ist in den letzten Monaten. So ging es glaube ich einigen hier und von allen Versprechen die von Carver in den letzten 6 Monaten gebrochen wurden ist das meiner Meinung nach das schlimmste.

Naja, wenn man hier noch so liest was alles in letzter Minute schiefgeht bin ich doch ganz gluecklich das ich seit Wochen schon mit meiner Fanes durch den Wald bomben kann. Die wurde so geliefert wie beschrieben, die Zugverlegung und Verschraubungen sind in Ordnung und von Bestellung zu Lieferung vergingen 2 Wochen. Und so viel teurer war sie auch nicht


----------



## NoIdea (2. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> IT ist nicht alles  [...]


 true dat:-o Ich hätte wohl das Wort Prozess"optimierung" nutzen sollen


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> true dat:-o Ich hätte wohl das Wort Prozess"optimierung" nutzen sollen



Der gesamte Prozess, quasi "Engineer to order" ist für Carver in dem Ausmaß ein komplett neuer gewesen, und das auch noch unter unglaublichem Zeitdruck. Es ist durchaus positiv, dass es heuer überhaupt ICBs gibt! Das war bestimmt ein unglaublicher Aufwand. 

Die Probleme die bist zum Kunden durchgreifen finde ich nicht sonderlich schlimm. Das gehört zu so einem Projekt doch dazu.


----------



## foreigner (2. Juli 2013)

Kurz zum Sattel:
Auch wenn er nicht der optische Knaller ist, bin ich doch sehr froh darüber, dass der dran ist und nicht eines dieser Selle Italia Modelle (die meiner Meinung nach völlig überbewertet, unbequem aber vor allem zu breit und wenig bewegungsfreundlich sind).
Der Carver-Sattel ist bequem, schmal und schlank und hinterlässt auch keine blauen Flecken auf grund scharfer Kanten auf der Schenkelinnenseite, wenn man ihn sich mal blöd reinhaut. Also, der ist mir lieber als die Selle Italia Billig-Modelle, die von oben betrachtet schon nach "dran hängen bleiben" aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2013)

das ist ja auch nicht das thema...
sondern das an dem Teil geld gespart wurde mit dem z.b. XT shifter hätten montiert werden können.


----------



## sebbo87 (2. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> - Der Sattel wurmt mich auch nach wie vor, hauptsächlich aber deswegen, weil der jetzige Sattel einfach sehr billig aussieht, weniger wegen den 40 Euro Aftermarket-Preis.
> 
> - Der fehlende Winkelsteuersatz und das Tubeless-Kit ist das einzige, wo ich mich wegen des Preises *und * der Funktionalität ärgere.
> 
> Ärgern darf man sich ja wohl noch?



Der Sattel sieht im wahren Leben nicht so schlimm aus, ist zwar nicht der Knaller aber auf jeden Fall ok! Das vom Sattel passt auch zum Blau vom Rahmen unter normalen Lichtbedingungen draußen..

Der fehlende Winkelsteuersatz ist wirklich schade, damit hätte ich gerne mal rumgespielt, aber gut, das ist wohl wirklich nicht die Schuld von Carver..

Kann den Ärger verstehen, wenn man auf der Zielgeraden ist und dann noch weitere Verzögerungen passieren, reißt irgendwann auch der Geduldsfaden. Ich kann nur sagen, es lohnt sich noch etwas auszuharren. Es ist wirklich ein sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## sebbo87 (2. Juli 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Der Carver-Sattel ist bequem



Also so bequem findet mein Hintern den noch nicht. Mal sehen vlt werden die beiden auch noch warm zusammen


----------



## foreigner (2. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Gut man muss wohl oem Preise nehmen trotzen für mich:
> - Sattel 15
> - Sattelstütze wenns gut läuft 0, aber Aufwand
> - bleedkit 150er reverb: 33,95
> ...


 
- Sattel: Meiner Meinung nach besser als der doofe Selle Italia. Gut so.
- Sattelstütze wenns gut läuft 0, aber Aufwand: Ich hab meine 125mm und funktioniert, 150er kommt noch.
- bleedkit 150er reverb: 33,95 Warum sollte man das kaufen, es ist bei der 125mm dabei.
- tublesskit (milch+ventile): 30 Sag ich jetzt nix zu (Bei anderen Firmen auch meines Wissens nie dabei) 
- Kurbel 0 aber aufwand Bei meiner rahmengröße alles gut.
- termine 0 aber nerven stimmt
- Umwerferschraube -> noch zu prüfen. Feilen ist für mich indiskutabel. Absolut lächerlich das überhaupt zu erwähnen. Kenne kein einziges Rad mit Kefü, bei dem man nichts machen musste. Hier wirklich und ehrlich: Hat mit ein und ausbau des plates 2 Min gedauert.
- Leitungshalter -Aufwand bekommt man halt geliefert 
- Zugverlegung: geschenkt Zu lange Leitungen kürzen ist der größte Aufwand bei dem Bike
- zu flacher rahmen: zu prüfen Fragt sich ob eure Rahmen nicht passen, ansonsten: Ich mag mein Mini-Dhler 
- Versatz -zu prüfen Bei mir gibt´s gar keinen
- Kassette: streit thema daher 0 Das was mich am meisten geärgert hat
- Steuersatz: mir egal, Basti schuld War nie bestimmt, war als goodie gedacht, hat nicht geklappt, also egal.
- luftfracht goodie - das ich nicht lache. War einfach Notwendigkeit.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Preislich ist das Bike für mich also ca 80 weniger Wert. Da andere Teile oder Zubehör gar nicht kommt.
> 
> Das Reverb Kít kann man nicht rechen, bei 2014er Stützen an serienbikes auch nicht mehr dabei, den Sattel zu rechnen halte ich genauso für lächerlich.
> 
> ...


 
Kann gut verstehen, dass du dein Rad willst und das komplett, aber nicht alle Kritik ist wirklich begründet.
PS: Ich bin heil froh an der Kiste eine 2 fach-Kurbel zu haben mit der größeren Übersetzungsbandbreite. War auch heimlicher XX1-Fan, bin nach der neuen Erkenntnis ICB 02 aber wieder eindeutig davon kuriert. Bei der XX1 würden mir gänge fehlen, entweder noch oben oder nach unten. Und so gut wie die 2-fach Führung geht, stellt sie auch absolut kein Problem mehr da. Im übrigen ist das Bike auch auf dem kleinen Blatt antriebsneutraler als auf einem größeren.


----------



## NoIdea (2. Juli 2013)

Für die, die noch warten vielleicht als Info: Habe online bestellt und an die Filiale in LU liefern lassen: Vorhin kam der Anruf, dass es seit heute Morgen da ist und bis heute Abend montiert wird.
Werde es Morgen Abend abholen und kanns kaum erwarten.... ne Ära geht zuendeOo


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2013)

tja ist halt auch viel geschmacks sache... ich brauch eher einen breiten das es bequem ist

siehe auch
http://www.sq-lab.com/sqlabor/ergon...adsattel/abstand-der-sitzknochen-sit-fit.html

ob einem der Sattel passt ist nicht das worauf ich raus wollte. 

das das bleed kit bei der 125er dabei ist -> nett. aber nachdem ich die verkaufen will muss ich das wohl mitverkaufen. und dann hab ich keins mehr. 
Mal abgesehen davon das ich eins brauche weil mir erst mal gar keine installierte reverb geliefert wird. 

XX1 vs 2*10

für mich ist die XX1 perfekt. evtl. würde ich mir je nach tour ein 30 oder 34er einbauen.
und wie man sieht. der kleinste Gang ist fast gleich. es fehlt bei einem 30er Blatt vorne nur der größte Gang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (2. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das ist ja auch nicht das thema...
> sondern das an dem Teil geld gespart wurde mit dem z.b. XT shifter hätten montiert werden können.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin daß ich mich hier wiederhole: 


Der Selle Italia Sattel ist nicht drauf, weil wir Geld sparen wollten, und selbst wenn, hätte es lange nicht für XT Shifter gereicht.
 Der nicht verfügbare Winkelsteuersatz ist definitiv *nicht* Bastis Schuld. Das Teil wurde schlicht und einfach nicht sereinreif nud wird wohl auch in Zukunft nicht gebaut werden. Das ist zwar schade, aber bestimmt nicht einer einzelnen Person anzulasten.
Das Tubelesskits war nie Teil des anfangs geplanten Lieferumfanges, und damit waren monatelang alle zufrieden. Ich hatte mal fälschlicherweise durchgegeben, daß es dabei sein soll, das hat sich aber als Fehlinformation herausgestellt. Die 30 deshalb als "Wertverlust" zu deklarieren finde ich etwas übertrieben.
Die 150er Reverb war ein Angebot, keine Verpflichtung. Als wir gesagt haben, daß wir die neue Version mit Schnellverschluss bestellt haben, hat sich keiner beschwert. Im Endeffekt brauchst du das Entlüftungsset nach der Erstmontage der 150er auch nicht mehr. Dafür gibt's ja dann den Schnellverschluss.
Könnten wir uns bitte auf die Probleme konzentrieren, die noch zu lösen sind? Da bin ich gern dabei. Die Altlasten dieses Projektes sind aber nun mal so wie sie sind, dabei sollte man es irgendwann auch mal belassen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2013)

sagens wir es einfach so...
es waren alles Dinge die mal "versprochen" oder als "kommt so" angekündigt wurden.

Es ist halt geschickter nachträglich was besseres liefern zu können, als etwas zu kommunizieren das dann nicht so kommt.

Hast du nicht Urlaub???

Ich hoffe ich bekomme auch bald so einen Sarg aus Pappe mit bike drin.


----------



## f4lkon (2. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin daÃ ich mich hier wiederhole:
> 
> 
> Der Selle Italia Sattel ist nicht drauf, weil wir Geld sparen wollten, und selbst wenn, hÃ¤tte es lange nicht fÃ¼r XT Shifter gereicht.
> ...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (2. Juli 2013)

Klar hab ich Urlaub. Ab genau jetzt


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## ruv (2. Juli 2013)

wie breit ist das innenlagergehäuse am icb??

ich hab grade 68mm gemessen

gruß ruv


----------



## sebbo87 (2. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Was den Versand der Spacersets angeht, machen wir's besser anders weil schneller:
> Hier nochmal der Link zur Doodle-Liste.
> Uns fehlen noch die Versandadressen und Kontaktdaten incl e-mail Adressen, damit wir die Zahlungsaufforderungen versenden können.
> Bitte sendet mir diese Infos an [email protected]. Der restliche Ablauf ist dann "Ideal Standard".
> Gruß Hans



Dachte ich hols nochmal hoch, habe ich eben erst zufällig gesehen. Vlt gehts anderen in der Liste auch so.


----------



## nino85 (2. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Klar hab ich Urlaub. Ab genau jetzt



Entspannten Urlaub wünsche ich dir  
Erhol dich gut (und lass den Rechner zuhause  )


----------



## messias (2. Juli 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> wie breit ist das innenlagergehäuse am icb??
> 
> ich hab grade 68mm gemessen
> 
> gruß ruv



73mm


----------



## benzinkanister (2. Juli 2013)

73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (2. Juli 2013)

73 :d


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2013)

Voll des gemosere hier in letzter Zeit...tssss




> Kenne kein einziges Rad mit Kefü, bei dem man nichts machen musste.



Also ich mußte noch an keinen meiner Räder irgendwas verändern das die Kettenführung paßte. Aber ansonsten geb ich dir recht das es nicht schlimm ist wenn man etwas feilen müßte und es auch oft vorkommt.

Aber darum gehts nicht. Es war ein  Komplettrad und man kann einfach kein falsch montiertes Rad verkaufen, egal wie wenig man selber dran feilen muß. Da gibts keine Entschuldigung, sondern nur die zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Es wurde bewußt falsch montiert, weils den Monteuren egal war.
2. Es waren 5 Euro Jobler die eigentlich einen anderen Beruf haben und keine Ahnung von Fahrrädern....und sonst Obst oder Schuhe verkaufen 

G.


----------



## Pintie (2. Juli 2013)

genau meine meinung. wenn ich mir eine kefü kaufe und ran bastel hol ich gern den dremel raus. aber an einem komplettbike erwarte ich das es passt


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (3. Juli 2013)

wann gib´s die zahlungsaufforderungen für onlinebesteller?


----------



## nino85 (3. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Ich biete euch gern weiterhin an, uns bzw. Florian die Bestelldaten zu schicken, wenn ihr Infos zum Lieferstatus haben möchtet. Wir werden auch weiterhin versuchen, die Infos irgendwie ranzuschaffen.
> Gruß Hans



  @Carver_Bikes: 

Hallo Florian, 
ich hole das jetzt einfach nochmal hoch: Gilt das auch für Online-Bestellungen? Mein letzter Stand war eigentlich, dass Ihr das nur für Bestellungen in Filialen abklären könnt?

Gruß

PS: Wohin sollen die Sachen geschickt werden? Nach wie vor an Hans' E-Mail-Adresse? Oder müssen die direkt an deine?


----------



## Pintie (3. Juli 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> wann gib´s die zahlungsaufforderungen für onlinebesteller?


gehen wohl gerade raus


----------



## vscope (3. Juli 2013)

hab gerade eine nachricht von fahrrad xxl bekommen das mein icb 02 versandbereit ist  meine paypal zahlung ist aber expired... muss also nochmals überweisen...

fährt jemand zufällig die tage aus .de nach wien und möchte ein icb02 mitnehmen?


----------



## nino85 (3. Juli 2013)

Hab bezahlt, aber noch nichts bekommen


----------



## FRmacks (3. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ist die Kohle auch schon seit einigen Tagen abgebucht aber wegen Versand oder so hab ich noch nix gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (3. Juli 2013)

Ich war grade wegen was anderem bei Fahrrad XXL in Mainz und habe unser Baby zum ersten Mal in "echt" gesehen. Dort im Showroom gibt's aktuell das 01er in XL und XXL.

Bin mal mit dem XL rumgerollt und laut Verkäufer sollte mein Bestelltes 02 in L genau passen. 

Zu Hause gleich mal sehen, ob ich auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung in meinen Mails habe.


----------



## nino85 (3. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ich war grade wegen was anderem bei Fahrrad XXL in Mainz und habe unser Baby zum ersten Mal in "echt" gesehen. Dort im Showroom gibt's aktuell das 01er in XL und XXL.



Und, wie macht es sich ? 



Micha-L schrieb:


> Bin mal mit dem XL rumgerollt und laut Verkäufer sollte mein Bestelltes 02 in L genau passen.
> 
> Zu Hause gleich mal sehen, ob ich auch eine Zahlungsaufforderung in meinen Mails habe.



Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## Micha-L (3. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Und, wie macht es sich ?



Kleiner als ich erwartet hätte.  Hätte den XL Rahmen jetzt vom ersten Blick her absolut nicht als XL eingeschätzt. Aber "unser" XL ist wohl auch das "L" der anderen Hersteller. 

Das Eloxal sah sehr sauber gemacht aus. Auch die Züge waren, soweit ich sehen konnte, alle gut gekürzt & verlegt. In Mainz legt man hier offenbar Wert auf gute Endmontage. 

Die Wippe beim XXL war sichtbar etwas zur Seite versetzt. Beim XL habe ich garnicht drauf geachtet, ist mir aber auch nicht negativ aufgefallen.



nino85 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn?



Ich bin 183cm und habe ca 85cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## vscope (3. Juli 2013)

mein icb02 wird morgen aus ludwigshafen versendet 

viele Dank für die Bestellung des Carver ICB 02. Das Rad wird morgen der Spedition übergeben.

Leider haben wir die entsprechenden Wechsel-Ausfallenden für 27,5 noch nicht auf Lager. Wir werden Ihnen diese direkt nachsenden, wenn sie bei uns eingehen.


Ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## Micha-L (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hab noch nicht mal eine Zahlungsaufforderung


----------



## Goldsprint (3. Juli 2013)

Puh da bin ich aber beruhigt, dass ich mir mit meinen 1,86m den XL Rahmen gewählt hab. Auf dem L saß ich auch drauf und empfand ihn für mich als zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardraider (3. Juli 2013)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäckerl:

Ich bin 183cm und mir passte M perfekt. Kommt aber auch auf den Einsatzzweck an


----------



## nino85 (3. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> mein icb02 wird morgen aus ludwigshafen versendet
> 
> viele Dank für die Bestellung des Carver ICB 02. Das Rad wird morgen der Spedition übergeben.
> 
> ...



Ich drück' dir die Daumen, dass alles in Ordnung und kein Wippenversatz da ist


----------



## sebbo87 (3. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich drück' dir die Daumen, dass alles in Ordnung und kein Wippenversatz da ist



Grobes Hingucken bei mir ergab ca. insgesamt 1,5-2mm Versatz nach rechts. Also innerhalb der Norm von Stefan, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Fällt nur auf, wenn man wirklich genau hinsieht! Also, wird schon passen


----------



## -Wally- (3. Juli 2013)

Hardraider schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäckerl:
> 
> Ich bin 183cm und mir passte M perfekt. Kommt aber auch auf den Einsatzzweck an



Absolut! Ich bin 195cm groß und fahre ein L und bin voll happy damit, egal ob auf Touren in den Alpen auf langen Anstiegen oder hier im bergischen, macht einfach nur Spaß das Bike.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2013)

Ich bin heilfroh mit meinen 1,91 XL genommen zu haben. Auf L würde ich mir eingezwängt vorkommen. Hasifisch geht es bei, ich glaub, 1,78 mit L auch so. So verschieden können Vorlieben sein.


----------



## nino85 (3. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Absolut! Ich bin 195cm groß und fahre ein L und bin voll happy damit, egal ob auf Touren in den Alpen auf langen Anstiegen oder hier im bergischen, macht einfach nur Spaß das Bike.



L bei 1,95? Was für nen Vorbau fährst du? Ich bin mir bei meinen 1,90 immer noch nicht sicher, das Bike wird aber mit 40er Vorbau schon 1 cm kürzer als mein jetziges CC-Bike mit 70er Vorbau... Die L-Fanes fand ich schon sehr kompakt, aber mit 1,95 - wow.

Bekommst du keine Probleme mit dem Sattelstützenauszug?


----------



## Trailhunter72 (3. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich bin heilfroh mit meinen 1,91 XL genommen zu haben. Auf L würde ich mir eingezwängt vorkommen. Hasifisch geht es bei, ich glaub, 1,78 mit L auch so.
> 
> *So verschieden können Vorlieben sein.*




Das stimmt.
Ich bin 178cm und fühle mich mit Größe "M" pudelwohl.
Einsatzzweck: Trail-Touren
sowohl im heimatnahen Mittelgebirge, also auch in den Alpen

Ein Kumpel würde dabei eher zum "S"-Rahmen tendieren, bei 173cm Körpergröße.

Scheint schwierig, hier eine Empfehlung abgeben zu können.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2013)

Was anderes sehen meins und das von Hasifisch auch nicht. 40-50km Touren über die Trails im Harz. Und da ist die Kombination aus Laufruhe und trotzdem vorhandener Wendigkeit schon sehr passend.
Naja, in den Park wird es wohl auch mal müssen


----------



## nino85 (4. Juli 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> Das stimmt.
> Ich bin 178cm und fühle mich mit Größe "M" pudelwohl.
> ...



Mit 178 und M, bzw. 173 und S liegt ihr eigentlich gar nicht so weit weg von den Fanes Größenempfehlungen.

173 ist halt gerade so die Grenze zwischen S und M - Dasselbe Problem habe ich mit 1,90 und L/XL - Mal sehen wie sich das XL so macht


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Juli 2013)

falls jemand auf L wechseln möchte, ich hätte einen "L" rahmen (blau - 02) übrig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (4. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gestern mein ICB 2 in Ludwigshafen abgeholt  leider ist bei mir auch die Reverb defekt und wird nachgeliefert. Ich habe auch eine Kollision zwischen der Kefü und dem Umwerfer, glaube aber nicht das man die Linsenkopfschraube durch eine Senkkopfschraube ersetzen kann.


----------



## vscope (4. Juli 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mein ICB 2 in Ludwigshafen abgeholt  leider ist bei mir auch die Reverb defekt und wird nachgeliefert. Ich habe auch eine Kollision zwischen der Kefü und dem Umwerfer, glaube aber nicht das man die Linsenkopfschraube durch eine Senkkopfschraube ersetzen kann.



Meins kommt auch aus ludwigshafen. Ist es ordentlich aufgebaut?
Habe ein M bestellt bei 179 körpergrösse. 
Fahr aber gerne kompakt und aufrecht.


----------



## Mike71 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich konnte vorher mit meinen 186/89cm das Bike in L und XL probefahren und habe mich dann für XL entschieden. 
Das L kam mir einfach zu kurz vor und ich habe unbewusst einen Buckel gemacht.


----------



## vscope (4. Juli 2013)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Ich konnte vorher mit meinen 186/89cm das Bike in L und XL probefahren und habe mich dann für XL entschieden.
> Das L kam mir einfach zu kurz vor und ich habe unbewusst einen Buckel gemacht.



Am kleineren bike sitz man ja eher aufrecht und ohne buckel finde ich?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2013)

Und haut sich in engen Kurven den Lenker ans Knie


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> XX1 vs 2*10
> 
> für mich ist die XX1 perfekt. evtl. würde ich mir je nach tour ein 30 oder 34er einbauen.
> und wie man sieht. der kleinste Gang ist fast gleich. es fehlt bei einem 30er Blatt vorne nur der größte Gang.


 
Ja, genau das bischen nach unten nehm ich gerne, aber vor allem der größte ist bei mir einer der meist gefahrenen Gänge. An meinem DHler reicht mir meine 36 zu 11 übersetzung auch völlig am ICB bin ich froh noch ein bischen größeren Gang zu haben, auch im Trail. Das Bike ist einfach sau-schnell.


Merlin7 schrieb:


> genau meine meinung. wenn ich mir eine kefü kaufe und ran bastel hol ich gern den dremel raus. aber an einem komplettbike erwarte ich das es passt


Nochmal kurz: Du brauchst keinen Dremel. Das ist nicht im massiven Teil sondern in der Wabenstrucktur. 5 Schnitte mit nem Skalpel oder Kuttermesser mehr ist es nicht.


----------



## vscope (4. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und haut sich in engen Kurven den Lenker ans Knie


Dafür hat man knieschützer


----------



## Pintie (4. Juli 2013)

kommt halt drauf an in welchem Gelände man unterwegs ist.

das bissal beim kleinsten Gang ist bei mir oft schon dicht an dem Bereich wo tragen oder schieben ok ist.
und der fehlende größte ist Zeitlich bei mir eher selten.
Klar kann man den manchmal brauchen. Wobei ich dann gleich 2,3 Gänge mehr brauchen könnte , aber ist ein Kompromiss auf den man sich halt bewusst einstellen muss.

Für mich ist es ok da auf ein wenig Bandbreite zu verzichten und dafür keinen Umwerfer, einen Hebel weniger usw zu haben. naja und das halbe kilo ist auch nett.

und zur schlimmsten Not könnte man ja ein zweites Kettenblatt mitnehmen. Ist am Gipfel schnell gewechselt  


Wege kefü - ich werde es sehen wenns bike kommt.


Knischützer machen es doch noch schlimmer die tragen auf...


----------



## foreigner (4. Juli 2013)

Kurz noch zur größe: Mit meinen ganz knappen 1,80m bin ich sehr froh, mich in letzter Minute doch noch für m entschieden zu haben. Absolut die richtige Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (4. Juli 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Kurz noch zur größe: Mit meinen ganz knappen 1,80m bin ich sehr froh, mich in letzter Minute doch noch für m entschieden zu haben. Absolut die richtige Wahl.



Das beruhigt mich! War schon kurz am Zweifen


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Kurz noch zur größe: Mit meinen ganz knappen 1,80m bin ich sehr froh, mich in letzter Minute doch noch für m entschieden zu haben. Absolut die richtige Wahl.



Hmmm...bei mir ist L die richtige Wahl...


----------



## Mike71 (4. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Am kleineren bike sitz man ja eher aufrecht und ohne buckel finde ich?!



Bei mir war es nicht so. In Willingen konnte ich kurz das L probefahren, da habe ich es nicht gemerkt! Aber so im direkten Vergleich ist mir das halt aufgefallen.


----------



## nino85 (4. Juli 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Kollision zwischen der Kefü und dem Umwerfer, glaube aber nicht das man die Linsenkopfschraube durch eine Senkkopfschraube ersetzen kann.



Warum nicht?


----------



## driest (4. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es ok da auf ein wenig Bandbreite zu verzichten und dafür keinen Umwerfer, einen Hebel weniger usw zu haben. naja und das halbe kilo ist auch nett.
> 
> und zur schlimmsten Not könnte man ja ein zweites Kettenblatt mitnehmen. Ist am Gipfel schnell gewechselt



Also wenn du immer ein zweites Kettenblatt dabei hast sparst du das gewicht nicht wirklich  Ausserdem kann ich nicht ganz verstehen wie man es als Fortschritt empfinden kann statt nem umwerfer nen schraubenzieher zu verwenden um auf ein groesseres ritzel vorn zu schalten


----------



## vscope (4. Juli 2013)

driest schrieb:


> Also wenn du immer ein zweites Kettenblatt dabei hast sparst du das gewicht nicht wirklich  Ausserdem kann ich nicht ganz verstehen wie man es als Fortschritt empfinden kann statt nem umwerfer nen schraubenzieher zu verwenden um auf ein groesseres ritzel vorn zu schalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. Juli 2013)

Ich werde wohl ebenfalls nix anderes mehr fahren als 1fach vorne und 11fach hinten, bin mit der XX1 immer noch völlig zufrieden. Für Mittelgebirgsgeschichten IMHO absolut perfekt und von der Bandbreite ausreichend. Wenns hier mal steiler ist, sehe ichs als Powertraining für die Waden an 

Die Verwendung von 11fach oder Vario-Stützen im alpinen Bereich ist durchaus eine andere Sache, das verstehe ich auch.


----------



## Pintie (4. Juli 2013)

driest schrieb:


> Also wenn du immer ein zweites Kettenblatt dabei hast sparst du das gewicht nicht wirklich  Ausserdem kann ich nicht ganz verstehen wie man es als Fortschritt empfinden kann statt nem umwerfer nen schraubenzieher zu verwenden um auf ein groesseres ritzel vorn zu schalten



wenn ich eine XT gegen die XX1 vergleiche kann ich sogar mehrere Kettenblätter extra mitnehmen.

ich drehe meine schrauben und ziehe sie nicht 

Aber das war ja auch nur eine Idee. Denke es ist am besten wenn man 2 verschiedene hat und dann je nach Tour das passende nimmt. Was man so hört machen das ja noch mehr so. und sind alle recht Glücklich damit.

Das das nicht für jeden die Lösung ist ist logisch.


----------



## nino85 (4. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich drehe meine schrauben und ziehe sie nicht



Womit, mit einem Imbus vielleicht?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Aber das war ja auch nur eine Idee. Denke es ist am besten wenn man 2 verschiedene hat und dann je nach Tour das passende nimmt. Was man so hört machen das ja noch mehr so.


zumal das wechseln ja wirklich nichtmal eine minute dauert. das ist schon ganz nett gelöst...


----------



## -Wally- (4. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> L bei 1,95? Was für nen Vorbau fährst du? Ich bin mir bei meinen 1,90 immer noch nicht sicher, das Bike wird aber mit 40er Vorbau schon 1 cm kürzer als mein jetziges CC-Bike mit 70er Vorbau... Die L-Fanes fand ich schon sehr kompakt, aber mit 1,95 - wow.
> 
> Bekommst du keine Probleme mit dem Sattelstützenauszug?



Hi,
also zu allererst muss ich nochmal erwähnen, dass ich einen, wie ich finde, etwas seltsamen Körperbau habe...ich bin zwar knapp 195cm groß, hab aber nur eine Schrittlänge von 89cm, hab also recht kurze Beine und mag außerdem keine Rahmen die zu hoch sind.

Bei CC oder Tourenbikes bin ich früher immer richtig große Rahmen gefahren und kam auch gut damit klar, dachte ich, dann kam ein Speci Enduro in XL und irgendwie kam ich gerade bei der Abfahrt, wenns technischer und steiler wurde immer schnell an meine Grenzen, weil ich mich unwohl fühlte, und mit dem Wechsel auf eine kleinere Größe kam dann auf einmal mehr Sicherheit und Fahrtechnik von ganz alleine...
Das ICB in XL hätte mir von der Länge her sicherlich noch gut gepasst, aber ich finde den Rahmen schon grenzwertig von der Höhe her.
Ich habe im Vorfeld nächtelang gegrübelt ob ein L nicht reichen würde, was schwierig war, da man das ICB durch den steilen Sitzwinkel nicht so einfach mit vielen anderen Rahmen vergleichen kann.
Schlussendlich bin ich aber happy mit L. 
Was den Sattelstützenauszug angeht, damit hab ich keine Probleme, wieso auch...der Rahmen ist ja immer noch über 470mm hoch. Ich fahre eine 150mm Kindshock Supernatural und die ziehe ich gerade mal zwei bis drei Finger breit raus. 
Würde ich einen Rahmen in XL fahren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die Stütze überhaupt fahren könnte bzw. wenn dann würde ich sie nur wenige mm raus ziehen oder garnicht.
Was die Front angeht da fahre ich einen 60mm Vorbau, dazu dann aber wieder einen 785mm Lenker mit 8 oder 9° Backsweep.

Ich kann mit dem Bike enge Kreise fahren (auch mit Vollschutz an den Beinen) und hau mir im Wiegetritt auch nicht die Knie ein...es passt alles!

Wie gesagt, mit dem ICB war ich in den letzten Wochen schon ordentlich unterwegs, in den Alpen und hier im bergischen und ich hab noch nie soviel Spaß auf einem Bike gehabt.  Geil!


----------



## freetourer (4. Juli 2013)

Um noch weiter Verwirrung bezüglich der Größenwahl zu sorgen:

Bin beim Bike-Festival in Willingen das grüne ICB (aufgebaut mit Durolux Gabel und eher mau funktionierendem Magura Dämpfer) in der Größe L gefahren und es passte mir (1,80m und normale Schrittlänge in Relation zur Körpergröße) perfekt.

Während der Trailtrophy in Latsch habe ich ein wenig mit Max Schumann über das Bike gequatscht (übrigens ein sehr netter Typ ohne Star-Allüren) - er war dort mit dem Bike in der Größe L unterwegs und sagte mir, dass er sich auf dem Bike mit 40er Vorbau wohler fühle als mit seinem anfangs noch gefahrenen M - Rahmen.


----------



## f4lkon (4. Juli 2013)

Ich fühle mich bei 1,82m / 86cm mit L sehr wohl.


----------



## sebbo87 (4. Juli 2013)

M bei 176/ 83SL passt perfekt.


----------



## Airflyer (4. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Meins kommt auch aus ludwigshafen. Ist es ordentlich aufgebaut?
> Habe ein M bestellt bei 179 körpergrösse.
> Fahr aber gerne kompakt und aufrecht.




Ist zwar mein erstes Mountainbike aber ich würde schon sagen das es ganz ordentlich gemacht wurde, nur die Leitungen am Lenker etwas zu lang aber ansonsten gut verlegt.


----------



## Airflyer (4. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?




Bei mir sieht es so aus als würde dann die Senkkopfschraube am mit dem Gewindeende also Kegelanfang auf der Haltebolzen des Umwerfers aufsitzen und damit auch weit abstehen. Ich schaue es mir heute abend nochmal genauer an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hi,
> also zu allererst muss ich nochmal erwähnen, dass ich einen, wie ich finde, etwas seltsamen Körperbau habe...ich bin zwar knapp 195cm groß, hab aber nur eine Schrittlänge von 89cm, hab also recht kurze Beine und mag außerdem keine Rahmen die zu hoch sind.
> 
> Was den Sattelstützenauszug angeht, damit hab ich keine Probleme, wieso auch...der Rahmen ist ja immer noch über 470mm hoch. Ich fahre eine 150mm Kindshock Supernatural und die ziehe ich gerade mal zwei bis drei Finger breit raus.
> ...



Deine Ausführungen sind echt interessant. Ich hab wie gesagt 191 mit 93er SL, da hast du echt kurze Beine. Mir ist der 60er Vorbau mit 720er Lenker fast noch einen Tick zu lang, von daher soweit verständlich dass du mit 60er und Brechstange ganz gut bedient bist. 
Baut die KS so viel höher (also der nicht einschiebbare Teil) als die Reverb? So sieht das bei mir mit XL und 150er aus, da ist noch reichlich Luft zur Sattelklemme.



Der Vorbau ist mittlerweile etwas länger und höher montiert, und die Lyrik hat ihn auchnochmal ein paar cm nach oben befördert 

Auf ner Fanes in L mit 40er oder 50er Vorbau kann ich z.B. nicht sinnvoll lenken, hab ich ausprobiert. 

Auf jeden Fall zeigt das mal wieder, dass die richtige Rahmengröße von so vielen persönlichen Parametern abhängt dass eine wirkliche Empfehlung, dann noch übers Forum, echt schwer ist. 

Eigentlich kann nur jeder schreiben welche Größe er bei welche Körpergröße/SL fährt, dann noch Vorbau/Lenker dazu und ober er lieber kurze oder lange Rahmen mag, und daraus muss der Interessent dann zusammen puzzeln was für ihn wohl am ehesten zutrifft. Zwischen M und L scheint es da noch mehr Varianten zu geben als zwischen L und XL...


----------



## darkJST (4. Juli 2013)

Kannst du bitte mal ein Bild ohne Ständer machen? So sieht die Sattelüberhöhung schon verdammt hoch aus. Ohne Ständer gehts bei meinem dann (ich: 193/93).


----------



## Pintie (4. Juli 2013)

ja!
ein bild wo du die Stütze auf maximal oben hast und dann schön eben von der Seite.
Dein Bild macht mir so angst 

bin ja 195....


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_:
> 
> Hallo Florian,
> ich hole das jetzt einfach nochmal hoch: Gilt das auch für Online-Bestellungen? Mein letzter Stand war eigentlich, dass Ihr das nur für Bestellungen in Filialen abklären könnt?
> ...



hi, die fragen weiterhin an die bekannte email bzw. hier posten.


----------



## nino85 (4. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> hi, die fragen weiterhin an die bekannte email bzw. hier posten.



Merci  Wir hatten heute Morgen telefoniert . Fahrrad XXL hat meine 2500 Euro dann doch noch gefunden - morgen geht das Bike wohl raus... 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden organisieren, der am Dienstag da ist (ich bin leider unterwegs  ) um das Bike in Empfang zu nehmen.

@Alle: Wer hat schon ein Bike aus Mainz bekommen und kann was zur Qualität des Aufbaus sagen?

Gruß

Edith sagt: Suchen hilft:


Micha-L schrieb:


> Das Eloxal sah sehr sauber gemacht aus. Auch die Züge waren, soweit ich sehen konnte, alle gut gekürzt & verlegt. In Mainz legt man hier offenbar Wert auf gute Endmontage.



Hoffentlich passt die Wippe


----------



## Carver_Bikes (4. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Merci  Wir hatten heute Morgen telefoniert . Fahrrad XXL hat meine 2500 Euro dann doch noch gefunden - morgen geht das Bike wohl raus...
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden organisieren, der am Dienstag da ist (ich bin leider unterwegs  ) um das Bike in Empfang zu nehmen.
> 
> @Alle: Wer hat schon ein Bike aus Mainz bekommen und kann was zur Qualität des Aufbaus sagen?
> ...



das habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass wir telefoniert haben  drücke dir die daumen, dass es jemand für dich in empfang nimmt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja!
> ein bild wo du die Stütze auf maximal oben hast und dann schön eben von der Seite.
> Dein Bild macht mir so angst
> 
> bin ja 195....



Wenn ich mich gleich noch aufraffen kann nehm ich noch ne Kamera mit in den Wald, veilleicht sieht's dann mit Rad auf Boden und Lyrik nichtmehr so Furchteinflößend aus. Aber der Sattel ist trotzdem noch so weit vom Oberrohr weg.


----------



## OJMad (4. Juli 2013)

Da schmeiss ich Dir doch gleich noch mein XXL vor die Nase 
Bin 193 (194?)cm / 94cm





125mm Reverb.
Fahre es mit einem 40er Vorbau und einem 745er Lenker.
Passt mir ganz gut. Nur in den Spitzkehren bei der Schnitzeljagd letztes Wochenende war es etwas haarig. Allerdings konnte ich die auch mit meinem alten bike bei kürzerem Radstand auch nicht wirklich gut fahren. Ist eben nicht meine Stärke. ...muss mal umsetzen trainieren


----------



## Pintie (4. Juli 2013)

ahja.. bin 195 / 94 also ähnlich und hab XL bestellt.
die Fox baut aber länger als die Lyrik (180mm nehm ich an ?)

Denke das dann ende des Jahres die Moveloc mit 200mm verstellung reinkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> ...Nur in den Spitzkehren bei der Schnitzeljagd letztes Wochenende war es etwas haarig...



Das ICB lässt sich generell sehr gut um Spitzkehren werfen - am Bike liegt es also eher nicht...


----------



## Pintie (4. Juli 2013)

aber bei XXL und 180er Gabel ist die Kiste schon ganz schön lang


----------



## Hardraider (4. Juli 2013)

Ich würd gern mal ein XXL neben einem M oder L auf einem Foto sehen wollen..

Warum bei 195cm nicht auf den 29 oder 27,5 Zug aufspringen?


----------



## Pintie (4. Juli 2013)

mich hält eigentlich nur die reifenauswahl ab.

sollte conti einen Baron und RQ in 650B bringen bin ich dabei


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> aber bei XXL und 180er Gabel ist die Kiste schon ganz schön lang



Ist egal. Ich bekomme das Ding inzwischen besser um enge Kurven gewinkelt oder umgesetzt als mit allen anderen kürzeren Bikes vorher. Die Mischung aus kurzen Kettenstreben und guter Schwerpunktlage scheint wichtiger zu sein als der absolute Radstand.
Es sieht im Moment tatsächlich so aus, das mir das ICB in L in allen Belangen besser passt als die Bikes in M vorher. Auch in Bereichen, in denen ich es absolut nicht erwartet habe.


----------



## FRmacks (4. Juli 2013)

Juhu Versandbestätigung bekommen. Mit was werden die denn verschickt? DHL? irgendjemand hatte das doch nen paar Seiten vorher schonmal gepostet.. kanns grad nicht finden. Meint ihr ich hab das Ding bis Samstag wenns heut Mittag raus ist? (mit DHL sollte es ja hoffentlich klappen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (4. Juli 2013)

also man kann ja 650b für noch so überflüssig halten, aber als 26"-Ersatz für große Fahrräder find ich´s klasse. Bin nicht betroffen, kann nur über die Optik urteilen und mir denken, dass es so besser auch zum Fahren passen müsste.

So leid es mir tut, mir gefällt XXL mit 26 nicht.


----------



## Paramedicus (4. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mich hält eigentlich nur die reifenauswahl ab.
> 
> sollte conti einen Baron und RQ in 650B bringen bin ich dabei



Die RQ in 2.4 gibts ja schonmal. Und das mit dem baron wird nix glaub ich. Leider....


----------



## OJMad (4. Juli 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> also man kann ja 650b für noch so überflüssig halten, aber als 26"-Ersatz für große Fahrräder find ich´s klasse. Bin nicht betroffen, kann nur über die Optik urteilen und mir denken, dass es so besser auch zum Fahren passen müsste.
> 
> So leid es mir tut, mir gefällt XXL mit 26 nicht.



Brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen.  Vielleicht kommt 650b  noch bei mir.  Aber erst mal war es mir wichtig alle teile meines alten Rahmens zu übernehmen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe das entspricht halbwegs euren Vorgaben  Steht minimal abschüssig, aber schön von der Seite und das Bike stand auch gerade. Sieht irgendwie auch nicht viel anders aus.





Aber die Gabel is der Hammer


----------



## vscope (4. Juli 2013)

FRmacks schrieb:


> Juhu Versandbestätigung bekommen. Mit was werden die denn verschickt? DHL? irgendjemand hatte das doch nen paar Seiten vorher schonmal gepostet.. kanns grad nicht finden. Meint ihr ich hab das Ding bis Samstag wenns heut Mittag raus ist? (mit DHL sollte es ja hoffentlich klappen... )



meins wird mit gel express versendet...
jab aber kein tracking erhalten.


----------



## olsche (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich hadere immer noch zwischen M & L; bin 1,80m groß SL 85cm.

Gibt`s im Raum Recklinghausen/Gelsenkirchen ICB`s in M & L wo ich mal probesitzen könnte?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Micha-L (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war leider im Juni großteils (beruflich) verhindert und habe dem Thema kaum folgen können. Hatte aber im Onlineshop noch ein ICB02 in L abgekriegt. Habt Ihr vielleicht eine kurze Liste für mich, was ich nun noch alles tun muss um das "volle Programm" zu erhalten?  

1. Hans wegen der 150er Reverb anschreiben. Auf der Vormerkliste stand ich.
2. ????
3. ????

Was mich auch wundert ist, dass ich noch keine Zahlungsaufforderung habe 

Hilft sicher auch anderen Bestellern weiter, mal alles auf einen Blick zu haben.

DANKE & Gruß,
Michael


----------



## -Wally- (4. Juli 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother

Ich weiß nicht wie sehr sich die KS und die Reverb bezüglich der Bauhöhe unterscheiden, aber ich war mit meinem Spaßgerät heute Nachmittag auch unterwegs...und dank Kamera im Telefon konnte ich mal kurz dokumentieren, wie das Radel beim normalen Pedalieren bei mir aussieht.
Die Totem hab ich auch erstmal raus gebaut und teste gerade eine Luft Lyrik.


----------



## nino85 (5. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war leider im Juni großteils (beruflich) verhindert und habe dem Thema kaum folgen können. Hatte aber im Onlineshop noch ein ICB02 in L abgekriegt. Habt Ihr vielleicht eine kurze Liste für mich, was ich nun noch alles tun muss um das "volle Programm" zu erhalten?
> 
> 1. Hans wegen der 150er Reverb anschreiben. Auf der Vormerkliste stand ich.
> ...



Hi Michael,

was die Zahlungsaufforderung für die Reverb angeht: Da hab' ich auch noch nichts bekommen. Was die Zahlungsaufforderung fürs Bike angeht: Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, ich habe schon bezahlt.

Für alle anderen Fragen verweise ich dich mal auf Post #3868


----------



## Kharne (5. Juli 2013)

Mit sas für krasser Sattelüberhöhung fahrt ihr denn alle? Mein Sattel ist etwas höher als der Lenker ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Mit sas für krasser Sattelüberhöhung fahrt ihr denn alle? Mein Sattel ist etwas höher als der Lenker ^^



Soviel zu den ganzen Fragen, welche Größe brauche ich

Endlich mal eine Ansammlung an Fahrern bei dene es genauso wie bei mir aussieht

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Mit sas für krasser Sattelüberhöhung fahrt ihr denn alle? Mein Sattel ist etwas höher als der Lenker ^^



Tja, so ist das halt wenn man 1,90+ ist. Aber wir gleichen das zum Teil durch lange Arme wieder aus 
Allerdings hätte das Steuerrohr für mich noch 2cm mehr haben dürfen.


----------



## OldSchool (5. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das halt wenn man 1,90+ ist. Aber wir gleichen das zum Teil durch lange Arme wieder aus
> Allerdings hätte das Steuerrohr für mich noch 2cm mehr haben dürfen.



So sieht es aus.


----------



## Pintie (5. Juli 2013)

Beim meinem aktuellen bike ist lenker und Sattel gleich hoch. und das bei 195cm...
Da ist aber auch eine "längere" Gabel drin 
Das Problem kommt halt spätestens Bergauf. Aber zum km langen Wheeliefahren ist es super.

Zahlungsaufforderung:
meine kam am mittwoch. bezahlt ist, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wann es kommt.


----------



## darkJST (5. Juli 2013)

Hoffentlich steht in Dresden eins rum, will mich mal draufsetzen...


----------



## OldSchool (5. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Beim meinem aktuellen bike ist lenker und Sattel gleich hoch. und das bei 195cm...
> Da ist aber auch eine "längere" Gabel drin
> Das Problem kommt halt spätestens Bergauf. Aber zum km langen Wheeliefahren ist es super.



Bei mir ist der Sattel 7cm höher als der Lenker.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt mal gerne eine Zahlungsaufforderung für mein ICB02er!


----------



## vscope (5. Juli 2013)

So meins liegt schon in Freilassing.
Jetzt muss es nur mehr nach Wien


----------



## NoIdea (8. Juli 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> In den beiden oberen Positionen hast du 150mm Federweg, in den unteren 170mm. Wie sich das auswirkt kannst du dir ja vorstellen.
> 
> In den beiden vorderen Positionen ist der Lenkwinkel steiler und das Tretlager höher. Ist die Schraube in einer der hinteren beiden Positionen ist das Tretlager niedriger und der Lenkwinkel flacher. Die Vorteile der jeweiligen Einstellung: Niedrigeres Tretlager und flacher Lenkwinkel wirkt sich positiv auf die Laufruhe und die Kurvenlage bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten aus, mit entsprechenden leichten Nachteilen in engen Ecken und bei langsamerer Fahrt.
> In der steileren Einstellung ist das Rad in engen Ecken handlicher und lässt sich beispielsweise besser umsetzen und man hat etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit. Dafür ist es nicht ganz so sicher und laufruhig bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und man sitzt nicht ganz so "im Bike" bei schnellen Kurven.
> Dramatisch dürften die Unterschiede der Geometrie aber nicht sein.




Soviel Zeugs liegt dem Bike an Handbüchern bei und dann ist ausgerechnet das nirgens für Noobs wie mich dokumentiert...

P.s: Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich das Bike vom FXXXL so montiert bekommen habe, dass der vordere Umwerfer im höchsten Gang an der Kette schleift und ich irgendwie zu blöde bin die 2 Stellschrauben vernünftig zu nutzen krieg ich ja eh schon das kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt mal gerne eine Zahlungsaufforderung für mein ICB02er!


Dito.


----------



## warp4 (8. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Soviel Zeugs liegt dem Bike an Handbüchern bei und dann ist ausgerechnet das nirgens für Noobs wie mich dokumentiert...
> 
> P.s: Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich das Bike vom FXXXL so montiert bekommen habe, dass der vordere Umwerfer im höchsten Gang an der Kette schleift und ich irgendwie zu blöde bin die 2 Stellschrauben vernünftig zu nutzen krieg ich ja eh schon das kotzen



Versuchs mal mit der Stellschraube am Trigger. 
Etwas mehr Spannung auf den Zug und es sollte nicht mehr schleifen. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

Zahlungsaufforderung kam bei mir *Dienstag*. 
Überwiesen hab ich *Mittwoch*. 
hab heute mal angerufen. Geld ist da und sie "denken" das es *heute* verschickt wird.
Auf die Frage was denke bedeutet kam nur ein ja es wird wohl heute versendet.
Stress haben die damit aber mal wohl keinen...
Vor allem dürfte das Geld schon *Freitag* auf dem Konto gewesen sein.

Ach ja... der 5 Euro newsletter Gutschein den ich im April verwendet hatte wurde unterdessen vom System vergessen. Musste da also auch noch mal hin und her mailen. Zitat : "  [FONT="]Der Gutschein ging über das komplexe System verloren, wir haben diesen[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]neu eingepflegt.[/FONT]
  "
keine weiteren Fragen....


----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Zahlungsaufforderung kam bei mir *Dienstag*.
> Überwiesen hab ich *Mittwoch*.
> hab heute mal angerufen. Geld ist da und sie "denken" das es *heute* verschickt wird.
> Auf die Frage was denke bedeutet kam nur ein ja es wird wohl heute versendet.
> ...



So langsam aber sicher entwickelst Du Dich hier aber zum notorischen Erbsenzähler und Haarspalter.

Denkst Du, dass die pro Tag nur eine einzelne Online - Bestellung händeln müssen und nur auf Deine Bestellung gewartet haben?


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

nö glaub ich nicht.
Aber andere Shops schaffen das doch auch????
Wenn bei fertigen Bestellungen teile "verloren" gehen weil die Bestellung nicht gleich raus geht frag ich mich aber was das für eine IT ist...

und nebenbei hab ich am donnerstag noch bei einem anderen Händler paar teile fürs icb bestellt. auch vorkasse. war heute da....

in sofern ist das nicht Erbsen zählen, sondern einfach langsam.

mit wem gehen die Kisten eigentlich auf Reise? DHL?


----------



## nino85 (8. Juli 2013)

@Merlin7: Wo hast du angerufen? Im Shop oder beim Kundenservice?

Meine Erfahrung: 

1. Zahlung war da, wurde aber nicht verbucht
2. Kundenservice meinte: Ja, das wird Donnerstag verschickt oder Freitag morgen.

Da es damit auf eine Lieferung am Dienstag rauslief und ich da nicht da bin, habe ich mal meine Nachbarn angehauen, damit die das Paket ggfs. entgegennehmen.

Donnerstag verging... Freitag Morgen auch... habe dann am Freitag nochmal beim Kundenservice angerufen: Jaaa... das geht heute Nachmittag raus.

Es wurde 2 Uhr... Es wurde 3 Uhr... Es wurde halb 4. Also habe ich mal direkt in Mainz angerufen. Dort wurde ich dann an einen freundlichen Kollegen aus der Werkstatt weitergeleitet, der meinte: Das Gerät steht hier, kann aber heute nicht mehr raus - Freitags kommt keine Spedition. Das wird wohl Montag.

Naja. Es ist jetzt halb 3 und ich habe leider immer noch keine Versandbestätigung.

Immerhin: Jetzt kommt das Bike sicher nicht mehr Morgen hier an, meine Nachbarn müssen sich also den Stress nicht geben und den Riesen-Karton unterstellen.  Ob das Bike bis Mittwoch hier ist? Keine Ahnung...

Fazit: Kundenservice und Shop sind halt auch wieder 2 verschiedene Dinge - was der eine erzählt, muss nicht zu dem passen, was der Andere macht. Der Kundenservice kann nur auf die Daten zurückgreifen, die (in meinem Fall) in Mainz ins System eingegeben werden.

Mein Bike soll wohl mit Transoflex verschickt werden. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das wieder von Shop zu Shop variiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

aha. dann ist das bei mir wohl so wie bei dir.
nur das ich erst heute das nachforschen angefangen habe.

hatte halt da angerufen wo die Mail hergekommen ist:

[FONT="]Jens Kulpe[/FONT][/COLOR]
  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]Leiter Kundenservice Internet[/FONT]
[FONT="]Tel.: 0351/655 77 2 - 0[/FONT][/COLOR]  [COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]eMail: [email protected][/FONT]

und hab noch eine CC an [email protected] geschickt


woher weist du aus welcher Filiale dein bike verschickt wird?


----------



## Micha-L (8. Juli 2013)

Bei mir haperts immernoch an der Zahlungsaufforderung.


----------



## nino85 (8. Juli 2013)

So. Update: Gerade in Mainz nochmal durchgeklingelt:

Fahrrad ist heute Morgen per Transoflex rausgegangen. Versandbestätigung habe ich keine bekommen, Status meiner Bestellung laut Onlineshop ist immer noch "Bezahlung wird verarbeitet". Naja - mir wurst, hauptsache das Bike ist unterwegs 

 @Merlin7: Mails an den Kundenservice kannste knicken - Anrufen bringt mehr. Ich habe aber vom Kundenservice die Aussage bekommen, wo das Bike denn montiert wird. Google gibt dir dann die Nummer 

Ich habe vor der ganzen Nachfrage-Aktion mal abends an Florian eine Mail geschickt, der mit dann auch prompt morgens beim Zähneputzen angerufen hat 
Er meinte, dass wohl die Zahlung nicht zugebucht wurde und ich mal nochmal an den Kundenservice ran soll (mit dem Angebot, das zu übernehmen, sollte nichts dabei rauskommen ).

Durchfragen hilft.


----------



## nino85 (8. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Bei mir haperts immernoch an der Zahlungsaufforderung.



Kundenservice anrufen, fragen wo das Geld hinsoll und überweisen. Ich würde da jetzt nicht noch ewig drauf warten. 

Wenn Ihr "per Vorkasse" bestellt habt, sind die Bankverbindungsdaten in der ersten Bestätigungsmail. Ich habe dahin überwiesen.

Sehr geil auch: Habe ja gerade in Mainz angerufen. Die haben sich dann erkundigt und mit froher Kunde zurückgerufen. Parallel kam dann auch die Versandbestätigung.... Habe ich jetzt umsonst angerufen oder wäre ohne Anruf keine Bestätigung gekommen? Wer weiß 

Ach ja: Der Status lt. Fahrrad-XXL.de steht immer noch auf "Zahlung wird bearbeitet".


----------



## NoIdea (8. Juli 2013)

Ich würd die alle gar nicht so stressen... sonst klatschen se das alles nur so lieblos zusammen...

lange Kabelzüge (Bei mir ist hinten das Kabel am Schaltwerk so lang, dass das ne richtige Schlaufe ist..), wenig Fett etc...
(Ich habe leider nicht das Material und die Schrauberfahrung (zumindest am Bike) um das alles selbst zu korrigieren..)


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

meins wurde Freitag vor 1 1/2 Wochen von Hans zusammengebaut. Weiß ich weil er sich bei mir gemeldet hatte das reverb nicht geht.

So muss jetzt mal rausfinden wo das Teil steht. Aber falls es nicht schon unterwegs ist wird es dann heute wohl eh nicht mehr raus gehen


----------



## nino85 (8. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Ich würd die alle gar nicht so stressen... sonst klatschen se das alles nur so lieblos zusammen...
> 
> lange Kabelzüge (Bei mir ist hinten das Kabel am Schaltwerk so lang, dass das ne richtige Schlaufe ist..), wenig Fett etc...
> (Ich habe leider nicht das Material und die Schrauberfahrung (zumindest am Bike) um das alles selbst zu korrigieren..)



Naja. Stressen würde ich das nicht nennen. 
Bei mir war ja die Bezahlung nicht korrekt verbucht und als ich dann endlich den richtigen Mensch in Mainz am Hörer hatte, war das Ding schon fertig montiert. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein paar mal anrufen sich stark auf die Qualität der Montage auswirkt - Da wird es eher Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Filialen geben :/.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2013)

hab grade telefoniert via Kundenservice, der entsprechenden Filiale von Werkstatt zum Leiter hoch. 
Zahlungsaufforderung kommt Heute, Geld geht raus, Rad steht schon fast fertig für mich reserviert bereit und geht dann raus. 

Ich freu mir! 
Und an dieser Stelle nochmal ein freundliches Danke an die Leute, sehr netter, schneller und kompetenter Service!


----------



## Rafterman86 (8. Juli 2013)

Wo steht denn dein Rad Jens?


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

So habe jetzt herausgefunden das es in st. Augustin steht. Aber heute geht es nicht mehr raus.... grrr. Wenn ich da nicht nachgeforscht hätte wäre das wohl auch morgen noch nicht unterwegs.

Fr. 28.6 :Montage
Di.   2.7 :Zahlungsaufforderung 
Mi.  3.7 : Geld überwiesen (sicher spätestens fr. bei denen=
Mo. 8.7 : Gleich in der Früh nachfrage was Sache ist. Ansage: Wird heute versendet
 da sich Vertrauen in grenzen hält herausgefunden das das bike in st. augustin steht.
Dort nachgefragt. Ansage: haben gerade erst Bescheid bekommen das das Geld da ist. (und wohl nur weil ich nachgefragt habe).
Di. 9.7 : geht raus. Ansage: sollte Donnerstag da sein.

Fazit: Es dauert fast 2 Wochen von Aufbau bis es beim Kunden ist. und ca eine Woche von Geldeingang bis es beim Kunden ist.

Also wenn ich bei Amazon ein Klavier bestelle hab ich es am nächsten Tag. Scheinbar bin ich etwas verwöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (8. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> Also wenn ich bei Amazon ein Klavier bestelle hab ich es am nächsten Tag. Scheinbar bin ich etwas verwöhnt.



Genau so scheint es nicht nur Dir zu gehen.

Und wie Amaz... es schafft schnell und trotzdem kostengünstig zu sein konnte man ja in einem Fernsehbeitrag (in der ARD Mediathek ev. noch verfügbar) sehen.

Letztendlich sind wir alle zusammen selber daran schuld, hervorgerufen durch unsere Art die Wertigkeit eines Produktes zu beurteilen und durch unsere Art Kaufentscheidungen zu treffen.


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

ein unterschied zwischen dem großen Fluss und dem XXL Fahrrad gibt es ...

ich habe nicht das Gefühl das die beim FXXL am Personal sparen oder da nur Trottel unterwegs sind.

Aber das gesamte IT System mit allem was da an Strukturen dran hängt scheint nur Murks zu sein.

Das die Spedition 3 Tage braucht ok - kann XXL nix dafür. 

Aber das die Tage brauchen etwas zu verschicken da schon. Und mir kam es schon stark so vor das es noch paar Tage länger gedauert hätte wenn ich nicht rumtelefoniert hätte. Wenn da im System was untergeht bekommt das wohl keiner mit.


----------



## Sun_dancer (8. Juli 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Letztendlich sind wir alle zusammen selber daran schuld, hervorgerufen durch unsere Art die Wertigkeit eines Produktes zu beurteilen und durch unsere Art Kaufentscheidungen zu treffen.



100% agree  (auch wenn ich selbst nicht damit konform gehen muss)


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Juli 2013)

merlin7 schrieb:


> aber das gesamte it system mit allem was da an strukturen dran hängt scheint nur murks zu sein.
> 
> Das die spedition 3 tage braucht ok - kann xxl nix dafür.
> 
> Aber das die tage brauchen etwas zu verschicken da schon. Und mir kam es schon stark so vor das es noch paar tage länger gedauert hätte wenn ich nicht rumtelefoniert hätte. Wenn da im system was untergeht bekommt das wohl keiner mit.


+1


----------



## Pintie (8. Juli 2013)

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum XXL System...
bekommt man eine mail mit "Fahrrad-XXL.de: Ihre Bestellung wurde versendet"

bedeutet das nicht das es unterwegs ist. nur das es für den Versand freigegeben wurde.

so eine Mail hab ich nämlich gerade bekommen und war verwundert da mir ja gesagt wurde geht heute nicht mehr raus....

Habe also nochmal dort in der Werkstadt angerufen. und ja es steht noch dort....

soviel dazu.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Juli 2013)

Mit dem Schreiben dieser Nachricht tue ich mich schwer, aber es hilft nichts:

Ich brauche mein ICB02 in der Größe M dieses Jahr nicht mehr!

Ich habe vor drei Wochen mein linkes Schlüsselbein zerbröselt nebst Riss in der Speiche der rechten Hand. Der Sturz war übrigens so wenig spektakulär, dass dieser nicht zum Angeben mit der Ursache reicht (Steinschlag auf Forstweg). Bin nun mit Jahresvertrag metallhaltig. 

Die Ärzte haben mir mit verdrehten Augen sehr widerwillig eine Wiederaufnahme des Radfahrens binnen sechs Wochen in Aussicht gestellt, als ich vom Mountainbiken sprach, waren zwei Monate die unterste Grenze, als ich schilderte wie und was ich fahren will, war jeder Monat mehr besser. Habe wohl die längstmögliche Platte drin und soll Erschütterungen so lang wie möglich vermeiden. 

Das ICB ist aber zu schade, um monatelang auf mich zu warten. Widerspräche auch m.E. dem Projekt. Ich denke auch zum Herbst werde ich nicht befreit fahren können. Nach langer, schmerzhafter Überlegung daher:

*Ich gebe mein ICB02 in M frei. *

Reserviert habe ich in Ludwigshafen, bislang nichts angezahlt. Von dort habe ich aber noch gar nichts gehört. Wer Interesse hat, soll sich bitte bei mir mit PN melden, dann würde ich den Wechsel mit LU abstimmen.

Eine egoistische Einschränkung hätte ich aber: Ich hätte von dem Glücklichen das Rad gern im Spätherbst oder eher Frühjahr 2014 doch mal einen Tag ausgeliehen, daher soll das Rad in der Gegend bleiben. 

Bei mehreren Interessenten werde ich losen.


Haardtfahrer


----------



## sebbo87 (8. Juli 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe vor drei Wochen mein linkes Schlüsselbein zerbröselt nebst Riss in der Speiche der rechten Hand. Der Sturz war übrigens so wenig spektakulär, dass dieser nicht zum Angeben mit der Ursache reicht (Steinschlag auf Forstweg). Bin nun mit Jahresvertrag metallhaltig.
> 
> Die Ärzte haben mir mit verdrehten Augen sehr widerwillig eine Wiederaufnahme des Radfahrens binnen sechs Wochen in Aussicht gestellt, als ich vom Mountainbiken sprach, waren zwei Monate die unterste Grenze, als ich schilderte wie und was ich fahren will, war jeder Monat mehr besser. Habe wohl die längstmögliche Platte drin und soll Erschütterungen so lang wie möglich vermeiden.



Dann auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und zügige Genesung! Sich erstmal zu schonen ist bestimmt die beste Entscheidung, bevor du das Risiko von Langzeitfolgen eingehst. Unter Umständen bist du dann ja pünktlich zu den 2014er Modellen wieder gesund! Toi, toi, toi!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2013)

Meins steht in Mainz. Geld ist raus, jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken und schnell das letzte Werkzeug ordern!


----------



## haske (9. Juli 2013)

Hab mein IBC 02 in L heute in Esslingen abgeholt. War eigentlich aus dem Versand. Hab ich aber nach Esslingen liefern lassen, da ich aktuell in der CH wohne.

Die Farbe ist der Hammer und das Proberollen war auch klasse. 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

1. Zugverlegung zu lange und "Kabelsalat". Ausserdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass zu wenige Zugführungen verbaut sind. Weiß jemand wie viele da normalerweise dabei sind? Bei mir sind 2x 2-fach, 1x1-fach und 3x3fach verbaut. Ich denke es fehlt eine 2-fach im Kurbelbereich.

2. Die Schraube des Umwerfers berührt die Kefü beim Einfedern, wie schon beschrieben. Werd ich also den Cutter bemühen müssen.

3. Ich hab ne kleine Delle im Oberrohr, welche auch übereloxiert ist. Somit war die wahrscheinlich schon vor dem Eloxieren da. 

4. Die Schraubenöffnungen in Nähe der Kurbel und beide am Oberrohr sind nicht mit Schrauben o.ä. verschlossen. 

Lieferumfang: Bike mit Syntace-Stütze und beiliegend einer Reverb ohne Entlüftungskit (ob die nun funktionsfähig ist wird gerade noch von Carver abgeklärt). Ausserdem die beiden Ausfallenden für 650b.


Werds jetzt erstmal ordentlich exportieren und dann ordentlich ran nehmen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juli 2013)

Ein Beispiel zur Zugverlegung kannst du dir in meinem Album an gucken. Da scheint aber wirklich was zu fehlen.


----------



## nino85 (9. Juli 2013)

haske schrieb:


> 2. Die Schraube des Umwerfers berührt die Kefü beim Einfedern, wie schon beschrieben. Werd ich also den Cutter bemühen müssen.
> 
> 3. Ich hab ne kleine Delle im Oberrohr, welche auch übereloxiert ist. Somit war die wahrscheinlich schon vor dem Eloxieren da.
> 
> 4. Die Schraubenöffnungen in Nähe der Kurbel und beide am Oberrohr sind nicht mit Schrauben o.ä. verschlossen.



2.: Doof - @Carver_Bikes: Gibt es da wirklich keine andere Lösung als feilen/schneiden?

3. Wie klein ist klein?

4. Das waren sie glaube ich bei niemandem.

Ist deine Wippe mittig?


----------



## Pintie (9. Juli 2013)

Also für die ganzen Löcher hol ich mir sowieso eine Packung Aluschrauben 
Muss noch überlegen welche Farbe. 
Aber die am Unterrohr sollten eigenlich schon zu sein. Da kommt doch sonst der ganze schmodder rein...

das mit der reverb ist interessant.


----------



## nino85 (9. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also für die ganzen Löcher hol ich mir sowieso eine Packung Aluschrauben
> Muss noch überlegen welche Farbe.



Schwarz, die Leitungshalter sind auch alle schwarz, da sieht alles andere wahrscheinlich komisch aus. Blau wirst du in genau dem Eloxal-Ton wohl nicht bekommen, das sieht dann aus wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt.


----------



## -Wally- (9. Juli 2013)

Das hatte mich auch gestört, daher bin ich nach dem Aufbau des ICB in den nächsten Baumarkt und hab mir nen Satz passende Madenschrauben gekauft, dazu ein Fläschen Schraubensicherung, womit ich die Madenschrauben dann in die Öffnungen unterm Unterrohr und am Oberrohr eingeklebt habe, da meine Teleskopsattelstütze keine Fernbedienung hat brauche ich auch diese Löcher nicht.


----------



## sebbo87 (9. Juli 2013)

haske schrieb:


> 2x 2-fach



Da hast du schon 2x 2-fach mehr als ich  Muss unbedingt nochmal bei FXXL vorbei und entsprechendes in die Wege leiten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. Juli 2013)

Hm Madenschrauben sind eigentlich eine gute Idee !
das mache ich nach. mit schwarzen aus alu. Oder gleich aus Kunststoff..


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die Monarch Tuning Kits, kommen diese Woche bei unserem Versand in Dresden an und werden dann umgehend online gestellt. Das gleiche gilt für die Zugführungen der ICB Bikes. Die vereinbarten 4-fach Zugführungen werden kostenfrei versand. Wenn noch weitere Zugführungen benötigt werden, könnt ihr diese dann im Webshop kaufen.

Bitte alle die mir bisher ihr Kontaktdaten bzgl. der Tuning Kits geschickt haben, doch direkt im Onlineshop bestellen (das geht zeitlich schneller, als wenn unser Versand von mir Einzelaufträge erhält). 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## -Wally- (9. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hm Madenschrauben sind eigentlich eine gute Idee !
> das mache ich nach. mit schwarzen aus alu. Oder gleich aus Kunststoff..



Kunststoffschrauben hab ich keine gefunden, bzw. weil das ganze schnell gehen musste und die Abfahrt nach Südtirol am Folgetag anstand, musste ich mich eben mit dem zufrieden geben, was der OBI mir anbot und das waren dann kleine schwarze Madenschrauben aus Alu. Dazu noch Schraubensicherung (in passendem blau! ) und fertig.


----------



## warp4 (9. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Monarch Tuning Kits, kommen diese Woche bei unserem Versand in Dresden an und werden dann umgehend online gestellt. Das gleiche gilt für die Zugführungen der ICB Bikes. Die vereinbarten 4-fach Zugführungen werden kostenfrei versand. Wenn noch weitere Zugführungen benötigt werden, könnt ihr diese dann im Webshop kaufen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

werden die 4-fach Zugführungen auch an die R'n'C Käufer geliefert ?
Wird es eine Rubrik "Zubehör fürs ICB" geben oder verteilen sich die Kleinteile über den Shop ? 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2013)

Merlin, du hattest doch vor einigen Seiten eine Checkliste angefangen, oder? Hast du die auf aktuellem Stand? Wäre praktisch ..

Danke dir im übrigen für die Homepage und dein weiteres Arrangement! 

LG Jens


----------



## jissel (9. Juli 2013)

Kann schon einer sagen was das ICB2 genau wiegt?


----------



## freetourer (9. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Merlin, .....
> 
> Danke dir im übrigen für die Homepage und dein weiteres Arrangement!
> 
> LG Jens



Merlin und Jens in Love ?


----------



## Pintie (9. Juli 2013)

Also mal ein tipp weil ich gerade festgestellt hab das es nicht geht.....

die SLX shifter und bremse die am icb sind haben 2014er ispec.

das kann man nicht an eine 2013er Zee schrauben .... war klar.
und so ein ispec set bekommt man natürlich nirgends...


edith sagt:ziehe das zurück....
waren wirklich passende muttern für 2013 dabei... in der tüte ganz unten


----------



## Pintie (9. Juli 2013)

die spedition war mega schnell icb 2 ist da 
die farbe kommt auf bildern wirklich nicht rüber...

änderungen: reverb fehlt dafür syntace p6, saint pedale, zee bremse 203/203 in XL komme auf genau 15 kg.

Nur eine Runde um den Block... erster eindruck. man sitzt sehr zentral im bike. Federung schluckt ordentlich.
Lenker dürfte für mich etwas höher und schmäler sein, aber ist wohl gewöhnungs sache.

am Wochenende gehts in die Berge.

wippe ist übrigens 1mm von der Mitte. 4mm links, 6 rechts...

leider 170mm Kurbel... @Carver_Bikes : gibt es da schon Infos wie das mit den 175mm Kurbeln läuft?

und ich hab so einen stan notubes aufkleber auf der Felge... sind die jetzt tubeless ready?


----------



## Micha-L (9. Juli 2013)

Und ich habe heute meine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. 

Morgen früh wird überwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (9. Juli 2013)

So. Mein Bike ist ebenfalls da.

650b-Ausfallenden: Check
125er Reverb: Check
Farbe: Geil.
Leitungsverlegung: Ok, ausgenommen Reverb, die ist recht kreativ.

Dabei war außerdem ein Satz Plaste-Pedale, ein Satz Inbus-Schlüssel sowie ein Gabelschlüssel für die Pedale.

Frage an alle: Ist der Leerweg bei den SLX-Bremsen immer so lang?

Aber:
Wippe ist leider ziemlich aus der Mitte. Abstand in Fahrtrichtung links: knapp 4mm, Abstand in Fahrtrichtung rechts: 7mm.
Habe den Dämpfer testweise mal ausgebaut um zu schauen, ob er gut reingeht. Kann ich leider verneinen. in Fahrtrichtung links sitzt er ganz knapp auf.
Außerdem habe ich einen Kratzer in der Kurbel.
Mainz hat die Schleif-Problematik an der KeFü so gelöst, dass das obere Kunststoffteil einfach nicht montiert wurde. Liegt aber in der Zubehörpackung dabei.
Ach ja. Die Mainzer haben mein ICB in XL in den Karton bekommen, ohne das Vorderrad auszubauen. Das fand allerdings der Karton nicht so lustig - entsprechend kam der Karton mit Loch hier an - das Profil vom Hinterrad schaute raus.

In Fahrtrichtung links: Buchse sitzt auf:






In Fahrtrichtung rechts: Buchse hat "Luft" zur Wippe





Zubehör:





Reverb-Leitungsverlegung:


----------



## bansaiman (9. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also mal ein tipp weil ich gerade festgestellt hab das es nicht geht.....
> 
> die SLX shifter und bremse die am icb sind haben 2014er ispec.
> 
> ...




bei mir war das Problem,dass meine Mutter beim slx shifter fehlte,habe mir dann aus einer messingmutter eine zurechtgeschliffen.wäre das bei dir nicht auch möglich oder ist dass jetzt ein ganz anderes System?

2.deine Änderungen:
dass die p6 statt der reverb dran war,ist klar,aber zee bremsen und saint pedale sind deine Änderungen,oder war bei carver was nicht vorrätig und die Jungs gerade spendabel?


----------



## konsti-d (9. Juli 2013)

haha - die Reverb-Leitung!


----------



## Hardraider (9. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> bei mir war das Problem,dass meine Mutter beim slx shifter fehlte,habe mir dann aus einer messingmutter eine zurechtgeschliffen.wäre das bei dir nicht auch möglich oder ist dass jetzt ein ganz anderes System?
> 
> 2.deine Änderungen:
> dass die p6 statt der reverb dran war,ist klar,aber zee bremsen und saint pedale sind deine Änderungen,oder war bei carver was nicht vorrätig und die Jungs gerade spendabel?



Sind seine Änderungen..


----------



## f4lkon (9. Juli 2013)

Hehe Reverbleitung ist ja mal ganz ausgefuchst verlegt. Das mit dem längeren Hebelweg haben die Shimano Bremsen.


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, die Reverb ist interessant verlegt - die könnte aber wegen mir noch schlimmer verlegt sein, das könnte ich richten... Die Wippe aber nicht


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juli 2013)

Das ist echt doof. Meine ist zum Glück genau in der Mitte. Das einzige Problem was ich habe ist minimales Spiel am Horstlink links. Ich bräuchte noch so eine dünne Unterlegscheibe. Ab Werk sind auf jeder Seite zwei Unterlegscheiben. Links bräuchte ich aber 3.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2013)

Ist das echt die Reverbleitung die da so rumhängt...sehr stealthig

G.


----------



## Chris0711 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mein ICB2 in L gestern in Esslingen abgeholt. Wurde ebenfalls in Mainz montiert. Reverb war dran, Leitungsverlegung identisch. Entlüftungsset hat gefehlt. Meine 650B Ausfallenden sind blau wie das ICB2. Bei mir war kein Leitungshalter re unten montiert und links oben nur ein Einfachhalter. Oberohr hat Kratzer von der Bremse. Bei richtiger Einstellung ist da ober noch 5mm Luft. Die Leitung der Reverb hat am Durchgang ins Sitzrohr zwei leicht Schnitte ist aber dicht. 150mm kommt ja noch. Die obere Finne der KeFü war bei mir auch nicht montiert, liegt aber mit Schrauben bei.
Sitzposition find ich super. An den breiten Lenker und den kurzen Vorbau muß ich moch noch gewöhnen. Der flache Lenkwinkel fühlt sich gar nicht so schlimm an wie ich befürchtet habe. (170mm flach)
Das Shadow Plus war bei mir nicht eingschaltet und der Hinterbau bei Auslieferung in 150 flach eingestellt. Wippe ist ziemlich aus der Mitte. Habs nicht gemessen aber der Dämpfer geht ohne Verspannung rein.
Für mich hat sich das Warten gelohnt. Reverb ist auf dem Weg und wenn die 4fach Halter kommen kann die Leitungsverlegung nach meinen Wünschen geändert werden. Die Leitungen sind viel zu lang. 
Hoffe am We kann ich die erste richtige Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

An die XL-Fahrer: habt ihr es irgendwie hinbekommen, dass die Shifter/Bremse nicht ans Oberrohr schlägt?


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

Die reverb "stealth" Verlegung ist ja mal aua.....

Meine Leitungen sind ok, aber die Jagwireleitung kaufen die wohl auf der 50m Rolle. Vorne am lenker sind schaltzüge viel zu lang. muss ich mal kürzen wenn ich lust drauf habe.

Interessant ist das jeder einen anderen Lieferumfang hat.

- Pedale: hab ich nicht bekommen, aber wer will die plastikdinger ?
- Sechskantschlüsselsatz: Sowas würde ich lieber weglassen, damit macht man sich doch nur die Schrauben kaputt. vielleicht was fürs Ikea regal.
- *Ich hätte auch gerne die roten Platzhalter für die Bremsen gehabt. zum Transport ganz praktisch. war aber nicht dabei.*
- der lange Gabelschlüssel ist für Pedale? war bei mir auch dabei.
- meine 650B enden sind schwarz
- reverb entlüftungskit war dabei, aber halt noch keine reverb.

Das mit dem außermittig sieht man bei mir schon, der Dämpfer passt aber sehr gut. Kann damit leben.

XL - Lenker. also bei mir schlagen die Schalthebel zuerst an. wenn die nicht wären die Bremshebel. Denke das man da ncihts machen kann. Hab alle Spacer unterm Vorbau drin gelassen.

braucht noch jemand eine 150er Reverb? Habe Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, bin aber am überlegen im Herbst eine movelock 200er ein zu bauen....

Achja. und eine "Kratzer" hatte ich auch. beim Montieren hat die druckstrebe wohl der sitzstrebe hallo gesagt. Aber mei kommt mit der Zeit auch so


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Juli 2013)

wie kann das denn sein, dass die ausfallenden mal blau, mal schwarz sind? 

und die stealth-verlegung ist ja der kracher 

hat schon jemand sein icb03 bekommen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2013)

Dieser Pedalschlüssel ist meiner Meinung nach noch unnützer als die Innensechskante. Einige Pedale haben keine Schlüsselflächen mehr, nurnoch einen Innensechskant. Und dann ist der Hebel viel zu lang, damit versaut man sich mit einer Stahlpedalchse schneller das Gewinde in der Alukurbel als einem lieb ist...
Ich ziehe seit einiger Zeit meine Pedale nur mit einer 1/4"-Knarre fest. Bisher noch keine Probleme mit selbsttätigem Lösen gehabt, auch am DH-Bike.

Bei den Ausfallenden werden die blauen vermutlich für das ICB01 sein, und irgendein Blitzmerker dachte sich "Hmm, blauer Rahmen kriegt blaue Ausfallenden". Oder ein Laden hat nen Karton Blaue und der andere nen Karton schwarze bekommen. Auch nicht unwahrscheinlich. 

Die Stealth-Verlegung ist echt grandios. Aber eigentlich naheliegend, unten gibt es ja nur 3-Fach-Klemmen...


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

der pedalschlüssel ist eigentlich nur gut um mal festsitzende wieder raus zu bekommen.
ich ziehe auch immer mit Sechskant fest. vor allem bei reinen alu kurbeln. fester werden die von ganz allein.

hab noch ein PRoblem mit dem Druck in der Lyrik...

entweder ich mach so viel druck rein das ich bei max. 10% sag bin oder das Teil federt nicht ganz aus. (habe 100kg und ordentlich druck drin).

mach ich soviel druck rein das ich bei 20-25% sag bin federn die letzten 5-7% nicht aus? muss richtig am reifen ziehen um die raus zu bekommen. 

hilft da einfahren?


----------



## Airflyer (10. Juli 2013)

Also das Problem mit dem Leerweg der SLX Bremsen habe ich auch genau wie nino85, wäre super wenn da mal jemand etwas dazu sagen könnte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (10. Juli 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Also das Problem mit dem Leerweg der SLX Bremsen habe ich auch genau wie nino85, wäre super wenn da mal jemand etwas dazu sagen könnte ?



Slx und deore haben einfach einen recht langen leerweg. Es ist so gewollt und kein Problem im eigentlichen Sinne. Ab XT kannst du den einstellen.


----------



## darkJST (10. Juli 2013)

Das Problem mit der Gabel würde mich auch interessieren, das Problem hat meine Schwester auch bei ihrer Reba (nicht am ICB)

Lässt sich der Druckpunkt an der SLX einstellen? Bei anderen Bremsen gibt es den Trick die Räder auszubauen, die Bremse zu ziehen, somit die automatische Belagnachstellung "aktivieren" und somit die Beläge näher an die Schiebe zu stellen. Mit diesem Servo Vave soll das doch auch so funktionieren...hmn.

Edit:


f4lkon schrieb:


> Slx und deore haben einfach einen recht langen leerweg. Es ist so gewollt und kein Problem im eigentlichen Sinne. Ab XT kannst du den einstellen.


Achso, vielleicht klappt das mit der Belagsnachstellung trotzdem.


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

Der Leerweg ist normal.

Bei den neueren Shimanos (zee, saint, slx ...) ist ja so ein servo hebel dran.
da ist das hebelverhältnis am Anfang sehr klein und wird dann größer. (gute sollte eigentlich weniger leerweg machen)

Vorteil:
Die beläge gehen weiter von der Scheibe weg als bei anderen Systemen. Daher weniger Schleifen und bessere Kühlung.

Man kann den Druckpunkt ein wenig Verstellen mit der Schraube mit den 2 Löchern (spezialbit schaut aus wie eine Gabel). bei XT saint ist da eine normale Schraube drin. MAcht aber nach meiner Erfahrung nur wenig Unterschied. Nur beim Entlüften sollte man die ein wenig aufmachen. dann hat man mehr Öl im System und der Druckpunkt wandert weiter raus.

Das mit dem langen leerweg ist halt gewöhnungssache. wenn man mehrmals schnell pumpt kann man die aufpumpen. bei langen abfahrten ganaz praktisch. wenn man einmal auslässt ist das aber wieder weg.


Also alles im Grünen Bereich.


Frage:
gibt es eine Liste mit Halterungen die beim icb dabei sind / sein sollten?
bei mir ist 3 fach verbaut und das dabei:


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Slx und deore haben einfach einen recht langen leerweg. Es ist so gewollt und kein Problem im eigentlichen Sinne. Ab XT kannst du den einstellen.



Wobei die Leerwegsverstellung an den XT wohl recht wirkungslos ist (nach dem was man hier im Forum so lesen kann).
Die Leerwegs-Verstellung-Schraube kann man nachrüsten.


----------



## warp4 (10. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> der pedalschlüssel ist eigentlich nur gut um mal festsitzende wieder raus zu bekommen.
> ich ziehe auch immer mit Sechskant fest. vor allem bei reinen alu kurbeln. fester werden die von ganz allein.
> 
> hab noch ein PRoblem mit dem Druck in der Lyrik...
> ...



- hast Du mal beide Kammern komplett leer gemacht und dann neu befüllt ?
- Druck in der Negativkammer geringer als in der Positivkammer ?
- Casting überprüft, ob genug Schmierung vorhanden ? Ab Werk eher nicht der Fall.... 
- wenn nein, Luft raus, Castings lösen, evtl. vorhandene Suppe rauslaufen lassen und je Holm ca.  
  15ml Motoröl einfüllen
- Gabel auf ca 50% komprimieren, bevor Du die Schrauben wieder anziehst
- Luft auffüllen

Gruß Uwe
 @darkJST: gilt auch für die Reba


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

zu wenig schmierung hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. läuft etwas ruppig. aber vielleicht besser wenn sie eingefahren ist.

Vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof, aber die Negativkammer kann ich doch nicht einzeln befüllen oder?


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> zu wenig schmierung hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. läuft etwas ruppig. aber vielleicht besser wenn sie eingefahren ist.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof, aber die Negativkammer kann ich doch nicht einzeln befüllen oder?



Bei der Reba schon, die ist Dual air - bei Solo-Air-Gabeln (Lyrik) nicht, korrekt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> zu wenig schmierung hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. läuft etwas ruppig. aber vielleicht besser wenn sie eingefahren ist.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof, aber die Negativkammer kann ich doch nicht einzeln befüllen oder?



Schmierung? Das ist ne RS-OEM-Gabel, da sollte man nach Auslieferung nach Möglichkeit immer den Schmierölstand überprüfen. Meistens ist nämlich fast nix drin...
Negativkammer wird Automatisch befüllt weil SoloAir, richtig.


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

ok luft komplett ablassen hat was gebracht. nicht ganz weg, aber viel besser.

Schmierung ist aber wohl schon ein Thema. läuft etwas ruppig.

Was für Öl haut ihr rein?


----------



## warp4 (10. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ok luft komplett ablassen hat was gebracht. nicht ganz weg, aber viel besser.
> 
> Schmierung ist aber wohl schon ein Thema. läuft etwas ruppig.
> 
> Was für Öl haut ihr rein?



Für die Schmierung im Casting kannst Du eigentlich jedes x-beliebige Schmieröl nehmen. Wenn Du noch einen Schluck Motoröl vom Auto T Motorrad übrig hast...rein damit ! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2013)

10W40, 5W30, was halt grad da ist. Nur kein Dämpfungsöl wie es RS ausliefert. Wenn vorhanden kann man noch ein paar Tropfen GGV rein tun, gibt es im Motorradzubehör.
Oilcharts gibt es bei SRAM auf der Seite damit du weißt wieviel da rein dürfen. Nicht überfüllen. aber das sollte ja bekannt sein.


----------



## warp4 (10. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Das hatte mich auch gestört, daher bin ich nach dem Aufbau des ICB in den nächsten Baumarkt und hab mir nen Satz passende Madenschrauben gekauft, dazu ein Fläschen Schraubensicherung, womit ich die Madenschrauben dann in die Öffnungen unterm Unterrohr und am Oberrohr eingeklebt habe, da meine Teleskopsattelstütze keine Fernbedienung hat brauche ich auch diese Löcher nicht.


 @-Wally-

Hallo,

hast Du zufällig die benötigten Maße zur Hand ?
Bin auf der Arbeit und kann deshalb nicht messen, aber ich könnte gleich ein wenig shoppen gehen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

Das ist auch so ne Sache - Die Mainzer haben mir da direkt 2 Linsenkopfschrauben reingedreht (also ins Unterrohr) - damit wäre das auch erledigt.


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

gut dann wirds 10W40 

die linsenköpfe mit 3 !... Beilagscheiben hab ich auch im unterrohr... sicher toll beim tragen.

die scheiben wohl damit die schraube nicht auf der anderen seite vom rohr rauskommt...
waren M5x20... dafür alu.

also passen tut da M5x5 zum dicht machen


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gut dann wirds 10W40
> 
> die linsenköpfe mit 3 !... Beilagscheiben hab ich auch im unterrohr... sicher toll beim tragen.
> 
> ...



M5x20? Oha... naja, wird halt noch da gewesen sein.


----------



## warp4 (10. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> gut dann wirds 10W40
> 
> die linsenköpfe mit 3 !... Beilagscheiben hab ich auch im unterrohr... sicher toll beim tragen.
> 
> ...



OK, Danke !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vscope (10. Juli 2013)

lt.animalmother schrieb:


> 10w40, 5w30, was halt grad da ist. Nur kein dämpfungsöl wie es rs ausliefert. Wenn vorhanden kann man noch ein paar tropfen ggv rein tun, gibt es im motorradzubehör.
> Oilcharts gibt es bei sram auf der seite damit du weißt wieviel da rein dürfen. Nicht überfüllen. Aber das sollte ja bekannt sein.



ggv?


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> ggv?



Such mal nach ggv Motorrad Öl.


----------



## vscope (10. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Such mal nach ggv Motorrad Öl.



gefunden...
http://www.hks-czech.de/hks-ggv.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Die Leerwegs-Verstellung-Schraube kann man nachrüsten.



Stimmt. Hat jemand einen Tipp welche Schrauben man verwenden sollte damit sie unterwegs mitm Finger gut verstellbar sind? Oder allgemein welche Maße die Schraube hat? 

Danke!


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hat jemand einen Tipp welche Schrauben man verwenden sollte damit sie unterwegs mitm Finger gut verstellbar sind? Oder allgemein welche Maße die Schraube hat?
> 
> Danke!



here you go


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

die sind nie mit dem Finger zu verwenden.....
unterschied zu saint / XT ist nur das die Schraube ein innensechskant loch hat. bei slx, zee usw sind das zwei kleine Löcher. ist halt mit so einem bit oder schlitzschraubendreher den man in der mitte einfeilt zu drehen.

Aber die Funktion ist eher naja. homeopathisch.
ganz drin ist eigentlich schon am besten. 
gibt viele Infos dazu im Zee Thread. (ist absolut gleicher Hebel).

Ach ja und wegen dem Karton... bei meinem hatte der Karton auch nicht gereicht und das VR schaute raus.... Der Radstand ist halt schon laaang 
Trotz der zerrissenen Kartons war die Verpackung aber gut gemacht und alles gut geschützt.


----------



## haske (10. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> 2.: Doof - @Carver_Bikes: Gibt es da wirklich keine andere Lösung als feilen/schneiden?
> 
> 3. Wie klein ist klein?
> 
> ...



Meine Wippe ist auch so 1-2mm nach rechts verschoben. Kurbel 170 mm. 
Die Delle im Oberrohr hat 5mm Durchmesser. Ich lad gleich mal noch ein paar Pics zur Delle und dem Kabelsalat hoch. Als Leitungsführung fehlt mir eine 2-Fach. 
 @AnimalMother: Danke für die Zugverlegungspics. 

Wenn man die Beiträge so liest sind das schon sehr krasse Qualitätsunterschiede bei Fertigung und Endmontage!


----------



## haske (10. Juli 2013)




----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Juli 2013)

Das Blau kommt ja krass! Das hatte ich viel heller in Erinnerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

Also nach so kleinen Dellen hab ich noch gar nicht gesucht 

das Blau kommt auf Bildern wirklich nicht rüber.
meins wirkt in echt eher Türkis. Aber ich finds richtig gut.


----------



## sebbo87 (10. Juli 2013)

Das hängt vom licht ab-ist es eher dunkel  zb im Keller wirkt es türkis,im Hellen zb draußen im Wald dann blau,teilweise dann wie sehr helles blau!


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

Das Teil ist mal wirklich flach... Leider hat das iPhone auf den Stuhl im Vordergrund fokussiert... muss mal noch gescheite Bilder nachreichen.  @Carver_Bikes: Ich habe euch eine Mail geschrieben, weil die Wippe krumm ist - da ich nicht der Einzige bin mit dem Problem:

Wie geht es weiter?
 @Stefan.Stark: Selbe Frage auch an dich...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Juli 2013)

echt heftig, dass dermaßen viele bikes verzogen sind  das kenne ich von keinem anderen hersteller, ehrlich gesagt.

hab ein bisschen angst vor meinem rad, das ist auf dem weg...


----------



## haske (10. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also nach so kleinen Dellen hab ich noch gar nicht gesucht
> 
> das Blau kommt auf Bildern wirklich nicht rüber.
> meins wirkt in echt eher Türkis. Aber ich finds richtig gut.



Die Delle ist wirklich nicht groß, fällt aber ins Auge. Wirklich stören tut sie nicht. Die Farbe ist in real echt super. Ich mag kein hellblau. Aber so kommt das auch nicht rüber. 

Ich würd auch gerne mal meinen Lenkwinkel wissen... Denke, dass der allgemein flacher kommt als gewollt. 

Klebt ihr eigentlich das Unterrohr mit Schutzfolie ab?


----------



## haske (10. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> echt heftig, dass dermaßen viele bikes verzogen sind  das kenne ich von keinem anderen hersteller, ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> hab ein bisschen angst vor meinem rad, das ist auf dem weg...




Ich hab das  ehrlich gesagt so auch noch nie bei nem neuen Bike gesehen. Ich nehm mal an funktionell ist 1-2 mm Abweichung unproblematisch ?!?


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin mir jetzt halt nicht sicher, ob ich schon Teile vom Bike verkaufen soll/darf, wenn da noch getauscht werden muss. 

Wollte eigentlich Reverb, Monarch Plus und Lenker tauschen - die Frage ist nur: Tauscht Carver das ganze Bike, oder nur den Rahmen? Bei ersterem wäre das etwas blöd, wenn andere Teile verbaut sind...

Fahren ist aber auch so ne Sache - ungefahren sind die Teile dann ja eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## sebbo87 (10. Juli 2013)

haske schrieb:


> Klebt ihr eigentlich das Unterrohr mit Schutzfolie ab?



Ja, habe ich gemacht. Tipp vom  Verkäufer in Mz war, "pass auf -verkratzt leicht". Die Erfahrung hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Kumpel von ihm mit dem 02er Rahmen schon gemacht..



nino85 schrieb:


> Das Teil ist mal wirklich flach... Leider hat das  iPhone auf den Stuhl im Vordergrund fokussiert... muss mal noch  gescheite Bilder nachreichen. @_Carver_Bikes_: Ich habe euch eine Mail geschrieben, weil die Wippe krumm ist - da ich nicht der Einzige bin mit dem Problem:
> 
> Wie geht es weiter?



Boah, die Reverbzugverlegung ist ja mal oberpeinlich. Wie kann man das so rausschicken? Vlt sollte FXXL mal sowas wie Qualitätkontrolle vor Warenausgang einführen? Ich mein, das kann nicht deren Ernst sein oder? Vlt hatte da jemand Humor..

Meine Wippe kommt geschätzt 2mm nach rechts aus der Mitte, muss ich nochmal nachmessen und auch prüfen, ob das verspannungsfrei ist, das ist mir eigentlich am wichtigstens..


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

haske schrieb:


> Ich hab das  ehrlich gesagt so auch noch nie bei nem neuen Bike gesehen. Ich nehm mal an funktionell ist 1-2 mm Abweichung unproblematisch ?!?



Ich meine, Stefan hätte mal 1,5mm Differenz zwischen linkem und rechtem Spalt als Toleranz ausgegeben. Ich bin mit rund 4mm definitv drüber.

Gerade gefunden:



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aus Taiwan habe ich die Rückmeldung bekommen, das 1mm Unterschied beim Abstand Wippe-Sitzrohr zu realisieren sind (das wären +/-0,5mm Versatz). Was wohl völlig missverstanden wurde ist die Tatsache, dass die Einzelteile direkt zum Kunden gehen und die R'nC NICHT als Komplettrahmen noch mal gerichtet werden.
> ...
> ...



Das war die Aussage zu den RnC-Bikes am 22. Mai


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Juli 2013)

Schrieb er differenz zwischen linkem und rechtem Spalt, oder Abweichung von der Mitte? Wenn die Differenz zwischen den Spalten 4mm ist steht die Wippe nur 2mm aus der Mitte. 

Bei mir ist es auch so (RnC) und da ich bis jetzt keine Probleme diesbezüglich feststellen konnte werde ich vermutlich auch nicht tauschen. Zumindest werde ich noch ein wenig fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (10. Juli 2013)

wann kriegen wir eigentlich die 4-fach Halter und wie läuft das ???


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

die reverb verlegung ist echt der Hammer. sollte man stefan als poster schenken 

Was mir aufgefallen ist:
die Halterung vom Schaltwerkszug. an kettenstrebe, höhe großes Kettenblat.. der clip hält eine ausfahrt. da muss ein Kabelbinder ran. der zug wird da einfach zu sehr gebogen.

nach der ersten kleinen Runde hab ich jetzt eine schöne delle in der Kefü. Dachte erst das passt, aber wenns richtig einfedert kollidiert die Umwerferschraube.

Zum verkratzen.
ja geht sehr schnell. am Unterrohr würde eine Folie Sinn machen.


----------



## nino85 (10. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> nach der ersten kleinen Runde hab ich jetzt eine schöne delle in der Kefü. Dachte erst das passt, aber wenns richtig einfedert kollidiert die Umwerferschraube.



War die Finne bei dir montiert? Bei mir nicht, beeinflusst das die Leistung der Kefü stark? Wenn nicht, würde ich sie weglassen, dann kollidiert auch nichts.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Zum verkratzen.
> ja geht sehr schnell. am Unterrohr würde eine Folie Sinn machen.



Ich dachte, Eloxal verschrammelt nicht so leicht? Irgendwelche Empfehlungen, was die Folie angeht?


----------



## Pintie (10. Juli 2013)

bei mir war alles montiert. 
jetzt ist das Teil schon "eingefahren" kann ichs auch dran lassen


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Juli 2013)

3m folie googeln


----------



## haske (10. Juli 2013)

hab auch 3M Folie bestellt


----------



## -Wally- (10. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> @-Wally-
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,

ich bin mir gerade nicht zu 100% sicher, aber zu 90... Ich meine ich habe M4x10 Madenschrauben gekauft.

gruß,
André


----------



## vscope (10. Juli 2013)

so mein icb 02 in m ist auch da. 
gewicht ca. 14,4 laut personenwaage.

jetzt wird dämpfer, gabel geschmiert.
tubeless umbau.
sattel, griffe wechseln. 
zee statt slx bremse.

endlich wieder was zum basteln


----------



## vscope (10. Juli 2013)

kurzes update. leider geil 
lyrik und monarch sahnig nach motoröl kur.
bergauf performance 1a.
bergab wird sich das we in saalbach zeigen.
mein m rahmen mit 1.79m ist unterste grenze. 
würd gern mal l probieren.

gratulation an alle beteiligen!
das warten hat sich gelohnt.
das bike ist amazing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (10. Juli 2013)

bei mir sind die kurbeln 170 und vom lenker das eloxal an 2 fingernagelgroßen stellen abgewetzt!
wie läuft das jetz eigentlich mit den 175 kurbeln?


----------



## warp4 (11. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> ich bin mir gerade nicht zu 100% sicher, aber zu 90... Ich meine ich habe M4x10 Madenschrauben gekauft.
> 
> ...



Hi André ,
Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Ein paar Posts vorher war man sich sicher, es sind M5 
Wenn ich heute früher zu Hause bin,muss ich mal in meiner Wühlkiste gucken. Trotzdem Danke !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vscope (11. Juli 2013)

Bei mir passt die geo übrigens genau. M mit 1170mm radstand


----------



## Mike71 (11. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> lyrik und monarch sahnig nach motoröl kur.



Kannst Du das mal kurz beschreiben oder gibt's da ne Anleitung oder link zu?



keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> wie läuft das jetz eigentlich mit den 175 kurbeln?



Bei mir hat der XXL Laden am Wochenende angerufen und die Kurbel dann umgebaut 

Meine Wippe ist 1,7mm nach rechts verschoben.


----------



## vscope (11. Juli 2013)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal kurz beschreiben oder gibt's da ne Anleitung oder link zu?



Beim Monarch die Luftkammer mit so etwas in der Art runterschrauben.
(vorher zange und dämpfer mit alkohol reinigen wegen grip)
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00096JDJY/ref=pe_386171_37038021_pe_217221_31005211_M3T1_dp_2"]Gurtzange: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Luftkammer bis unten abziehen. Unten ein paar Tropfen rein.
Oben 5ml...

Lyrik:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl0GdF0w5hI"]RockShox Lower Leg Removal - YouTube[/nomedia]
Öl auslaufen lassen.
Und wieder 10ml Motoröl auf beiden Seiten rein.

Summasumarum 30 Minuten arbeit...


----------



## -Wally- (11. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Hi André ,
> Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Ein paar Posts vorher war man sich sicher, es sind M5
> Wenn ich heute früher zu Hause bin,muss ich mal in meiner Wühlkiste gucken. Trotzdem Danke !
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Hi,

ja darum ja das Schraubensicherungszeugs...in ausreichender Menge aufgetragen hält dann auch M3. 
Nee...Sorry, war gestern selbst im Büro und hatte nichts greifbar...ich dachte echt das wäre M4, hab eben nochmal im Keller nachgeschaut und ich hab mir echt ein Döschen M5x10 gekauft. *M5 ist also richtig!*

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2013)

Hab grad nochmal bei XXL Mainz angerufen. Geldeingang haben die noch nicht verzeichnen können / bzw. hatten keine Meldung der Buchungsabteilung.
Versand ist es auch noch nicht, wird mit dem WE also nix bei mir 
Der Mitarbeiter antwortete mir auf "Welche Spedition benutzt ihr denn?" mit "Wir haben einen eigenen Fahrer". Als ich ihn auf die 400km Entfernung aufmerksam machte, musste er lachen und verwies dann auf die Speditionen. Allerdings wusste er nicht welche.
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?


LG Jens, der geknickt ist  Hatte alles für die Schrauberaktion am Samstag vorbereitet


----------



## nino85 (11. Juli 2013)

Was die Wippen mit Versatz angeht, habe ich gerade von Florian eine Mail bekommen.

  @Carver_Bikes: Ich hoffe, das ist ok, wenn ich das hier mal so weitergebe:



> ...
> Hast du den Sitz der Lager in der Wippe einmal kontrolliert? Evtl. ist eines der beiden Lager (Verbindung zum Unterrohr) nicht genau so tief wie das gegenüberliegende eingepresst, dadurch würde die Wippe auch schief stehen.
> ...



Ich werde das heute Abend mal kontrollieren - solltet Ihr ebenfalls Versatz haben: Werft mal ein Auge drauf.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal bei XXL Mainz angerufen. Geldeingang haben die noch nicht verzeichnen können / bzw. hatten keine Meldung der Buchungsabteilung.
> Versand ist es auch noch nicht, wird mit dem WE also nix bei mir
> Der Mitarbeiter antwortete mir auf "Welche Spedition benutzt ihr denn?" mit "Wir haben einen eigenen Fahrer". Als ich ihn auf die 400km Entfernung aufmerksam machte, musste er lachen und verwies dann auf die Speditionen. Allerdings wusste er nicht welche.
> Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?
> ...



Ich hab ne Versandbestätigung von meinem XLer aus Ludwigshafen, kommt morgen hier an (bzw. konnte man das easy auf Montag verschieben, passt mir besser). Kurierdienst ist bei mir "Kurierdienst Diekmann GmbH".

Ich mach drei Kreuze wenn das Bike hier ist und hoffentlich keinen Versatz, Kratzer oder Dellen hat


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

ich schreibs hier nochmal weil ich nach der ersten ausfahrt schon weniger elox an den KEttenstreben hab...

Schaut mal wenn ihr die bikes bekommt ob der Horst link spiel hat. wenn man das hinterrad raus nimmt kann man bei mir die druckstreben zu den kettenstreben richtig hin und her schieben. Beim fahren äußert sich das als lautes knacksen.

beim mir hat einer fast 1mm axiales spiel. Find ich schon schwach das das so verschickt wird.

Vielleicht wären bausätze doch besser. Die Qualität der Montage ist schon sehr schwankend.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2013)

da bin nich dann ja mal gespannt! Vielleicht schicken sie bei mir auch den Kurier auf den Weg. Ob ich da wohl nochmal anrufen sollte? Ich möchte das Rad mega gerne am Samstag haben! Danach wirds verdammt eng das fit zumachen und ne Runde zudrehen -> der Urlaub kommt.


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

meins wurde aus st. augustin mit http://www.gel-express.de/ versendet.

550km in weniger als 12h. war wirklich schnell


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> . Die Qualität der Montage ist schon sehr schwankend.



Wenn denn überhaupt eine vorhanden ist 1mm Spiel, das sollte man dene um die Löffel haun

G.


----------



## sebbo87 (11. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Schaut mal wenn ihr die bikes bekommt ob der Horst link spiel hat. wenn man das hinterrad raus nimmt kann man bei mir die druckstreben zu den kettenstreben richtig hin und her schieben. Beim fahren äußert sich das als lautes knacksen.
> 
> beim mir hat einer fast 1mm axiales spiel. Find ich schon schwach das das so verschickt wird.



- Horstlink auf Spiel prüfen
- Wippenversatz messen
- Dämpfer auf spannungsfreie Montage prüfen
- 2-fach Zugführung organisieren

wird ein spannender Freitag. Man man man. Eigentlich war das Rad zum Fahren gedacht, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

so hab mir eine packung passcheiben besorgt.
in 0,1 0,2 0,5 1 1,5mm

sagen wirs mal so. vorher war eine 0,5 drin. jetzt hab ich eine 1,5mm drin. ohne quetschen....


----------



## nino85 (11. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich schreibs hier nochmal weil ich nach der ersten ausfahrt schon weniger elox an den KEttenstreben hab...



Sichtbar von außen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so hab mir eine packung passcheiben besorgt.
> in 0,1 0,2 0,5 1 1,5mm
> 
> sagen wirs mal so. vorher war eine 0,5 drin. jetzt hab ich eine 1,5mm drin. ohne quetschen....



Kannst du auf die Schnelle mal die genauen Maße nennen, also Innen- und Außen-DM?


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

nein innen, trotzdem supi...
man sollte wirklich das gesammte bike erst mal durchchecken...

die scheiben sind 12 / 18 mm

scheinbar werden bei Montage einfach 4*0,5mm verbaut. Egal ob doch ein mm luft ist oder nicht...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> nein innen, trotzdem supi...
> man sollte wirklich das gesammte bike erst mal durchchecken...
> 
> die scheiben sind 12 / 18 mm
> ...



Wir haben auch nur vier mitgeliefert bekommen. Die scheinen die gleichen vorgefertigten Packungen mit Befestigungselementen gekriegt haben. Oder "in der Zeichnung steht vier Scheiben, dann kommen da vier rein"... 
Ich hab zum Glück nicht alle gebraucht, weil bei mir die Pulverbeschichtung ein paar zehntel rausholt. Hab sie aber sicherheitshalber beiseite gelegt falls sich das Pulver noch setzt, abreibt, was auch immer.
Nur wo war doch gleich wieder dieses "beiseite" in meiner Werkstatt


----------



## Pintie (11. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur wo war doch gleich wieder dieses "beiseite" in meiner Werkstatt


Ohja das kenn ich. dieser Beiseite kann ein gemeiner Typ sein.

Ich würde ja auch nix sagen wenns ein oder zwei 10tel sind. Aber bei 1mm sieht man das ohne das man es bewegen muss. 

zum glück bin ich nicht so weit damit gefahren. das würde sicher schnell ausschlagen. 

Kommt auf jeden Fall auf meine Highlights Liste gleich nach der Reverb Verlegung die einige haben.

 @Carver_Bikes:
- Ist schon was bekannt wann die Ersatz 125er Reverbs geliefert werden?
- Oder wann mit den 4 Fach Befestigungen zu rechnen ist.
- Oder wie das jetzt mit den 175er Kurbel läuft....


----------



## haske (11. Juli 2013)

Oh Mann, da muss ich am Wochenende gleich auch mal den Hinterbau checken. Hatte leider noch keine Zeit für ne richtige Probefahrt.

Wegen der Reverb: 
Bei mir lag ja eine nicht montierte bei. Auf Nachfrage hab ich nun folgende Antwort bekommen: 
" Die ausgelieferte Reverb Sattelstütze ist voll funktionsfähig. Die       ursprünglich vermuteten Beschädigungen haben sich nicht bestätigt.
      Bei korrekt eingestelltem Luftdruck, ist die optimale Funktion       gewährleistet."


----------



## cubanito (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt in der Filiale in Mainz noch 5 Räder die ganz normal im Laden zu bekommen sind.
Hierbei handelt es sich um:

ICB 01   in 50 cm und 53 cm
ICB 02   in 41 cm
ICB 03   in 50 cm und 53 cm


Bei Rückfragen: 06131- 62229-55

Liebe Grüße aus der MTB Abteilung


----------



## Micha-L (11. Juli 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es gibt in der Filiale in Mainz noch 5 Räder die ganz normal im Laden zu bekommen sind.
> Hierbei handelt es sich um:
> ...



Hast Du mich neulich mit dem 01er XL Bike rollen lassen und meintest, dass mir das L genau passen wird? 

Habe nun auch meine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten und heute überwiesen.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## NoIdea (12. Juli 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> - Dämpfer auf spannungsfreie Montage prüfen



Was gibts denn da jetzt zu prüfen


----------



## nino85 (12. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Was gibts denn da jetzt zu prüfen



Naja, du kannst Versatz in der Wippe haben und der Dämpfer wird nicht auf Scherung belastet. Du kannst aber auch so Versatz haben, dass dein Dämpfer nur mit Nachdruck in die Wippe geht - das mögen Dämpfer nicht so.

@All: Kann mir jemand sagen, wozu die Teile hier gehören? (War alles in einem Säckchen beim Bike dabei (Die Unterlegscheiben gehören schätzungsweise zur Kettenführung, aber der Rest?):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Naja, du kannst Versatz in der Wippe haben und der Dämpfer wird nicht auf Scherung belastet. Du kannst aber auch so Versatz haben, dass dein Dämpfer nur mit Nachdruck in die Wippe geht - das mögen Dämpfer nicht so.
> 
> @All: Kann mir jemand sagen, wozu die Teile hier gehören? (War alles in einem Säckchen beim Bike dabei (Die Unterlegscheiben gehören schätzungsweise zur Kettenführung, aber der Rest?):




Das schwarze Kunstoffteil scheint die Schraubensicherung für die Bremse zu sein.

Siehe hier:







G.


----------



## nino85 (12. Juli 2013)

Aaah... OK, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen... Dann lieber Schraubenkleber - das hält sicher auch etwas besser 

Bleiben nur noch die Gewindehülsen oO.


----------



## sebbo87 (12. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


>



Das einzige, was ich dir dazu sagen kann, ist, dass kein einziges Teil davon in meiner Tüte war.

WTF!!!!!!!!!?????????

Hallo @Carver_Bikes Qualitätsicherung, Standards, irgendwas davon solltet ihr beim nächsten Mal am besten im Voraus festlegen. Abenteuerliche Zugverlegungen, wahllos zusammengewürfelte Zubehörtüten, Glückspiel: nimm 2 aus 1- oder 2-fach Zughalterungen, etc.

Slapstick.

P.s.: Da waren von Anfang April bist Ende Juni fast 3 Monate Zeit um das alles einheitlich zu organisieren.
 @nino85: Unter Umständen wusste dein Mechaniker auch einfach nicht wohin damit. Heißt für mich, vlt ist es an meinem Bike montiert, vlt aber auch nicht. Wer weiß das schon so genau.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Juli 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-AdConfirmationManagement&utm_content=ViewAd

fühl mich leider etwas eingeengt mit 186!


----------



## bansaiman (12. Juli 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-AdConfirmationManagement&utm_content=ViewAd
> 
> fühl mich leider etwas eingeengt mit 186!




welche einbaulänge fährst du denn?


----------



## Pintie (12. Juli 2013)

die zwei silbernen teile oben sind fürs  i-spec. war sehr glücklich das die dabei waren.
will man die shifter an einen 2013er ispec bremshebel machen braucht man die. 
am bike ist ja schon 2014 ispec dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal bei XXL Mainz angerufen. Geldeingang haben die noch nicht verzeichnen können / bzw. hatten keine Meldung der Buchungsabteilung.
> Versand ist es auch noch nicht, wird mit dem WE also nix bei mir
> Der Mitarbeiter antwortete mir auf "Welche Spedition benutzt ihr denn?" mit "Wir haben einen eigenen Fahrer". Als ich ihn auf die 400km Entfernung aufmerksam machte, musste er lachen und verwies dann auf die Speditionen. Allerdings wusste er nicht welche.
> Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?
> ...




Hatte nochmal telefoniert, da hieß es das es Heute Morgen rausgeht, hatte also noch ein wenig Hoffnung das es Heute / Morgen kommt. 
Heute nochmal angerufen um eine Tracking Nummer abzufragen: Angeblich noch nicht raus, kommt mit Trans o flex und die geben keine Nummern für den Kunden raus.
Hmm, hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen? Anscheinend muss man bei denen die Samstagszustellung extra buchen. Wird XXL bestimmt nicht gemacht haben?!


Danke und entschuldigt bitte das ständige stören 
LG Jens


----------



## Carver_Bikes (12. Juli 2013)

Bzgl. der 175mm Kurbel setz Dich bitte mit der Filiale über die Du das Bike bezogen hast in Verbindung- die wickeln den Tauschen ab.

Grüße




Merlin7 schrieb:


> die spedition war mega schnell icb 2 ist da
> die farbe kommt auf bildern wirklich nicht rüber...
> 
> änderungen: reverb fehlt dafür syntace p6, saint pedale, zee bremse 203/203 in XL komme auf genau 15 kg.
> ...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (12. Juli 2013)

Die 4-fach Zugführungen sollten in der nächsten Woche rausgeschickt werden. Wir haben auch Zubehör/ Verschleißteile für das ICB Bike zusammen gefasst (wird voraussichtlich auch in der nächsten Woche online gehen).

Grüße
Flo




warp4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werden die 4-fach Zugführungen auch an die R'n'C Käufer geliefert ?
> Wird es eine Rubrik "Zubehör fürs ICB" geben oder verteilen sich die Kleinteile über den Shop ?
> ...


----------



## warp4 (12. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Die 4-fach Zugführungen sollten in der nächsten Woche rausgeschickt werden. Wir haben auch Zubehör/ Verschleißteile für das ICB Bike zusammen gefasst (wird voraussichtlich auch in der nächsten Woche online gehen).
> 
> Grüße
> Flo



Hallo Flo,
erhalten auch die R'n'C Käufer die 4-fach Zugführungen ?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vx2200 (12. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Hallo Flo,
> erhalten auch die R'n'C Käufer die 4-fach Zugführungen ?
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Laut einer Mail von Hans an mich: Ja


----------



## warp4 (12. Juli 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Laut einer Mail von Hans an mich: Ja


----------



## darkJST (12. Juli 2013)

Wie ist eigentlich die Tretlagerhöhe bei steil?


----------



## Pintie (12. Juli 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Tretlagerhöhe bei steil?


hängt vom Reifen ab  
bei den onzas find ich es recht tief. Aber da hat ja bekanntermaßen jeder eine andere Vorstellung.

Denke ich werde nächsten Sommer zumindest vorne auf 650B gehen. das dürfte was bringen.


----------



## nino85 (12. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Denke ich werde nächsten Sommer zumindest vorne auf 650B gehen. das dürfte was bringen.



Puh... welche Gabel war dir vorgeschwebt? Die Lyrik ist ja leider nicht 650B-Kompatibel.


----------



## Pintie (12. Juli 2013)

am besten eine 180mm lefty für 650B 
nein im Ernst. ich würde gern mal ausprobieren ob in die lyrik nicht doch manche 650B reifen reingehen. Die onzas sind ja nicht wirklich klein und da ist sowohl am casting als auch am schaftroh noch gut luft...

Man muss mal abwarten was es nächstes Jahr alles für 650B reifen gibt. Bissher ist die auswahl ja eher mau.
ein conti Baron 2,3 oder 2,4 in 650B wäre vorne genial. Aber Conti ist da ja eher langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (12. Juli 2013)

Solange das in der Lyrik nachher nicht so ausschaut:







Ein Durchschlag an der Gabel mit gleichzeitiger Vollbremsung vorne könnte sehr schmerzhaft enden


----------



## vscope (12. Juli 2013)

Welchen wahnsinnigen unterschied erwartet du dir bei 3% mehr duchmesser


----------



## nino85 (12. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Welchen wahnsinnigen unterschied erwartet du dir bei 3% mehr duchmesser



Bitte nicht  Nicht noch eine 650b-Sinn-Diskussion


----------



## Pintie (12. Juli 2013)

Den test vom Bild würde ich auch erst mal machen. Soll Leute geben die das beim fahren probiert haben.

Ich denke das Reifen so unterschiedlich ausfallen das es auch passen kann. 

Mir geht es einfach um etwas höhere Front und Tretlagerhöhe. Und natürlich glaube ich an das Liteville Marketing gequatsche 

Aber ist viel Theorie. warten wir mal auf die Eurobike was da an Reifen gezeigt wird.


----------



## darkJST (12. Juli 2013)

Ist jemand so nett und hält mal nen Gliedermaßstab dran und misst die Tretlagerhöhe? Flach und steil wär geil


----------



## -Wally- (12. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Puh... welche Gabel war dir vorgeschwebt? Die Lyrik ist ja leider nicht 650B-Kompatibel.



Ist dem wirklich so? Leute die mit ner Totem 650b fahren sind mir aufm Trail schon begegnet...hat die Lyrik da denn weniger Platz? Gut wird sicherlich auch Reifenabhängig sein...hat da niemand Erfahrungen? Sonst muss ich selbst mal messen gehen....


----------



## nino85 (12. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Ist dem wirklich so? Leute die mit ner Totem 650b fahren sind mir aufm Trail schon begegnet...hat die Lyrik da denn weniger Platz? Gut wird sicherlich auch Reifenabhängig sein...hat da niemand Erfahrungen? Sonst muss ich selbst mal messen gehen....



Sorry, ich meinte - nicht *offiziell* 650B-fähig.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> welche einbaulänge fährst du denn?



wenn du vorbaulänge meinst: 40 möchte aber keinen längeren...


----------



## bansaiman (13. Juli 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> wenn du vorbaulänge meinst: 40 möchte aber keinen längeren...




mein Handy hatte das falsch ergänzt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (13. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> so mein icb 02 in m ist auch da.
> gewicht ca. 14,4 laut personenwaage.



Gewicht ohne Pedale?


----------



## foreigner (13. Juli 2013)

@Carver_Bikes:

Ein paar offene Fragen:
- Wie läuft das mit der 4-fach Führung? Bekommt man die zugeschickt? Was ist mit Nicht-Online-Kunden, wie bekommen wir die Führung?

- Wie sieht´s mit der 150er Reverb aus? Gibt´s einen Termin wann wir die bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## doriuscrow (13. Juli 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes:
> 
> Ein paar offene Fragen:
> - Wie läuft das mit der 4-fach Führung? Bekommt man die zugeschickt? Was ist mit Nicht-Online-Kunden, wie bekommen wir die Führung?
> ...


Blätter mal eine Seite zurück...  da steht schonmal was zu den cable guides...


----------



## Rafterman86 (13. Juli 2013)

So, Freitag abgeholt und heute erste kleine Runde gedreht. Sehr geiles Rad, bis auf 1-5 Kleinigkeiten wars auch recht ordentlich aufgebaut, ein ärgerlicher großer Kratzer auf der Gripshift, loser Dämpfer, nur eine Lenkerkappe installiert, naja und noch 1-2 Kleinigkeiten. Aber es fährt sich traumhaft und die Gabel ist der Traum.


----------



## veraono (13. Juli 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> loser Dämpfer


What?


----------



## Rafterman86 (13. Juli 2013)

Jo, der Dämpfer war oben nicht 100% fest, bzw hat sich nach der ersten Abfahrt gelockert. Darf eigentlich nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Juli 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> So, Freitag abgeholt und heute erste kleine Runde gedreht. Sehr geiles Rad, bis auf 1-5 Kleinigkeiten wars auch recht ordentlich aufgebaut, ein ärgerlicher großer Kratzer auf der Gripshift, loser Dämpfer, nur eine Lenkerkappe installiert, naja und noch 1-2 Kleinigkeiten. Aber es fährt sich traumhaft und die Gabel ist der Traum.



Sehr fein, jetzt fehlt nur noch so ein bos kirk deämpfer, dann ist´s so ziemlich perfekt. Der Vorbau ist aber verdammt lang für das bike.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2013)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Jo, der Dämpfer war oben nicht 100% fest, bzw hat sich nach der ersten Abfahrt gelockert. Darf eigentlich nicht sein



Hast du mal geschaut, ob Loctite auf der Schraube ist? Sollte da unbedingt dran!


----------



## Trailhunter72 (15. Juli 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Also das Problem mit dem Leerweg der SLX Bremsen habe ich auch genau wie nino85, wäre super wenn da mal jemand etwas dazu sagen könnte ?



Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt.
Der Druckpunkt kommt sehr früh und dann sehr hart.
Ich hätte gerne mehr Hebelweg, sprich bessere Dosierbarkeit, wo die Bremse dann auch nur schleifend / leicht bremst anstatt dieses "digitale" Bremsverhalten.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Juli 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt.
> Der Druckpunkt kommt sehr früh und dann sehr hart.
> Ich hätte gerne mehr Hebelweg, sprich bessere Dosierbarkeit, wo die Bremse dann auch nur schleifend / leicht bremst anstatt dieses "digitale" Bremsverhalten.


Das klingt dann eher nach Avid. Shimano und Formula sind dann vermutlich nichts für dich.

Mir geht es ähnlich und ich komme mit Avid ziemlich gut zurecht.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

fÃ¼r den interessierten... habe heute die 150er Reverb bekommen. 
leider ohne bleedkit und halt fÃ¼r 189,99â¬

Mal sehen wann die 125mm Reverb kommt. und wieviel ich fÃ¼r die bekomme.
bin nur hin und her gerissen ob ich die 150er jetzt einbaue oder auf die 200er vecnum moveloc warte.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (15. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Das klingt dann eher nach Avid. Shimano und Formula sind dann vermutlich nichts für dich.
> 
> Mir geht es ähnlich und ich komme mit Avid ziemlich gut zurecht.



Mit der Formula Bianco am Torque habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die ist auf jeden Fall besser dosierbar als die SLX.

Avid ist eine Überlegung Wert, da habe ich schon mehrere Meinungen gehört, die sich mit deiner decken.
Werde mir wohl die X9-Trail zulegen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Juli 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Mit der Formula Bianco am Torque habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die ist auf jeden Fall besser dosierbar als die SLX.
> 
> Avid ist eine Überlegung Wert, da habe ich schon mehrere Meinungen gehört, die sich mit deiner decken.
> Werde mir wohl die X9-Trail zulegen.


Gute Wahl! Die neuen 4kolben-Bremsen von Avid finde ich verdammt gut. Und X7/X9 Trail sind preislich voll in Ordnung.


----------



## nino85 (15. Juli 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt.
> Der Druckpunkt kommt sehr früh und dann sehr hart.
> Ich hätte gerne mehr Hebelweg, sprich bessere Dosierbarkeit, wo die Bremse dann auch nur schleifend / leicht bremst anstatt dieses "digitale" Bremsverhalten.



Zwischenzeitlich hat sich das bei mir auch geändert - ich denke, es hat einfach eine Weile gedauert, bis die Belagnachstellung das geregelt hat. Inzwischen ist es wie bei dir - schön knackig  Habe die Hinterradbremse gestern das erste mal zum faden gebracht (100 kg lassen grüßen). Mal sehen, wie sich die neuen Superstar-Disks machen, wenn sie denn mal ankommen.


----------



## foreigner (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> für den interessierten... habe heute die 150er Reverb bekommen.
> leider ohne bleedkit und halt für 189,99
> 
> Mal sehen wann die 125mm Reverb kommt. und wieviel ich für die bekomme.
> bin nur hin und her gerissen ob ich die 150er jetzt einbaue oder auf die 200er vecnum moveloc warte.


 
Äh, wieso hast du die schon?  Wann hast du die Zahlungsaufforderung denn bekommen und warum habe ich die nicht bekommen?


----------



## nino85 (15. Juli 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Äh, wieso hast du die schon?  Wann hast du die Zahlungsaufforderung denn bekommen und warum habe ich die nicht bekommen?



Ich weiß nicht, wann er seine bekommen hat - meine kam am 9. Juli. Bezahlen muss ich aber noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (15. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich hat sich das bei mir auch geändert - ich denke, es hat einfach eine Weile gedauert, bis die Belagnachstellung das geregelt hat. Inzwischen ist es wie bei dir - schön knackig  Habe die Hinterradbremse gestern das erste mal zum faden gebracht (100 kg lassen grüßen). Mal sehen, wie sich die neuen Superstar-Disks machen, wenn sie denn mal ankommen.




das kenn ich.liegt aber nicht an superstar sondern dem versand england->D.weiß nicht,was bei den versanddiensten da immer läuft,ist aber ne Frechheit.hab schonmal 14 T gewartet.


----------



## nino85 (15. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> das kenn ich.liegt aber nicht an superstar sondern dem versand england->D.weiß nicht,was bei den versanddiensten da immer läuft,ist aber ne Frechheit.hab schonmal 14 T gewartet.



Mal' mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand  Ich habe da auch noch nen Lenker bestellt - 40mm Rise, damit sollte die Bremse über das Oberrohr rüberkommen 

Ich hoffe nur, dass das Zeug von denen qualitativ in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

reverb 150mm:
Zahlungsaufforderung dienstang 9.
Ã¼berwiesen am mittwoch
Freitag versandbestÃ¤tigung
samstag beim Frieseur neben an... heute abgeholt.

Ist halt wirklich OEM.... auÃer einem Rockshox aufkleber und anleitung nix dabei.

Ã¼berlege jetzt halt ob ich die heute abend einbaue oder ob ich sie verkaufe. Wobei man da ohne bleedkit keinen Gewinn macht....

Die moveloc wÃ¼rde mit 200mm halt auf den mm genau bei mir reinpassen, ist ohne entlÃ¼ften usw. kommt aber halt erst im winter und kostet mich sicher 150-200â¬ aufpreis.

Und nachdem ich hier einige reverb Threads gelesen habe bin ich unsicher was die haltbarkeit angeht.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Juli 2013)

Also ich fahre seit Jahren Reverb und bin immer zufrieden gewesen.

ps.: meine reverb ist auch schon da, rad soll heute folgen.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

hat schon jemand was von der 125er reverb nachlieferung gehört?

Edith meint: hab grad mal beim service angerufen. Die 125er sollen wohl die Woche an die Filialen gehen und werden von dort verschickt.
wegen 175er kurbel usw muss man sich auch an die filiale wenden von der man sein bike hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Z Habe die Hinterradbremse gestern das erste mal zum faden gebracht (100 kg lassen grüßen). Mal sehen, wie sich die neuen Superstar-Disks machen, wenn sie denn mal ankommen.



Da mußt dich bei den ganzen realitätsfremden Praxisunerfahrene bedanken die für PM 180 gestimmt haben
Die können dir ja jetzt mit dem Taschenrechner vorrechnen, das das so nicht möglich ist, weil def. zuerst die vordere Ausfallen muß

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt.
> Der Druckpunkt kommt sehr früh und dann sehr hart.
> Ich hätte gerne mehr Hebelweg, sprich bessere Dosierbarkeit, wo die Bremse dann auch nur schleifend / leicht bremst anstatt dieses "digitale" Bremsverhalten.



Bei meiner SLX: harter Druckpunkt ja, etwas Weg um den herum würde nicht schaden. Gewöhne mich aber langsam dran...
Bremsleistung ist genial brutal!



Freesoul schrieb:


> Das klingt dann eher nach Avid. Shimano und Formula sind dann vermutlich nichts für dich.
> 
> Mir geht es ähnlich und ich komme mit Avid ziemlich gut zurecht.



Wenn bei Avid nicht immer die Möglichkeit wäre, richtig ins Klo zu greifen...
In Sachen Wartung und Sorglosigkeit zum guten Preis ist Shimano momentan m.E. die Spitze. Hoffe das SRAM da bald nachzieht.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

und ich fahre mit so einer häßlichen adapter konstruktion meine 203mm scheibe hinten....
und die hat am wochenende auch geschwitzt. 
Aber die diskussion warum an der stelle 30g mehr nicht akzeptabel sind hatten wir ja....

ich bin froh 203/203 Zee zu fahren 

finde auch das es optisch nicht übertrieben wirkt. (das meinten ja auch einige)


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich bin froh 203/203 Zee zu fahren



Hast du einen Vergleich zur Dosierbarkeit SLX/Zee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2013)

Wer die Funktionssicheheit von Shimano fahren will ohne diesen harten Druckpunkt, den ich auch ausschließlich beim Dh Rasen gut finde, der braucht net drauf verzichten.
Müßt euch nur die CC Hebel ohne Servowave dranbauen und alles ist perfekt, auch beim langsamen trialige Hinterradversetzfahren

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und ich fahre mit so einer häßlichen adapter konstruktion meine 203mm scheibe hinten....
> und die hat am wochenende auch geschwitzt.
> Aber die diskussion warum an der stelle 30g mehr nicht akzeptabel sind hatten wir ja....
> 
> ...



 
Ja da gingen die Meinungen auseinander ob diktatorisch, demokratisch vorzuziehen wäre
Das schlimme war ja dran, das man bei diktotorisch wohl auch diesen PM180mm Standart bevorzugt hätte. Im Endeffekt wäre nur eine Revolution, mit anschließend neuem Diktator, erfolgreich gewesen

G.


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und ich fahre mit so einer häßlichen adapter konstruktion meine 203mm scheibe hinten....
> und die hat am wochenende auch geschwitzt.
> Aber die diskussion warum an der stelle 30g mehr nicht akzeptabel sind hatten wir ja....
> 
> ...



Welchen Adapter haste für hinten? Nur Adapter aoder auch Unterlegscheiben?


----------



## f4lkon (15. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es sieht mit 203er Scheibe sogar besser aus,weil gleichmäßiger und deutlich größer als 36er Ritzel. Nur das Adapterzeug gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter haste für hinten? Nur Adapter aoder auch Unterlegscheiben?



Würd mich auch interessieren. Soll ja nun wirklich 2 richtige Adapter geben, der die Bremse um ein Stück versetzt das es ausgeht und net nur diesen Schraubenverlängerungsschotter.

G.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hast du einen Vergleich zur Dosierbarkeit SLX/Zee?



ja hab ich....

finde die zee besser dosierbar, aber der Unterschied hält sich in grenzen.

Wegen dem bissal mehr an power braucht man keine Zee. Der Leerweg usw ist absolut mit der slx vergleichbar. am druckpunkt selber ist die zee minimal weicher. 

zum thema 203 hinten... (habe keine icetech beläge), der zee Sattel hat lustige schlieren in die Luft gezaubert. hin langen würde ich da nicht mehr. 

Fading ist aber bei dem Teil ein Fremdwort.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter haste für hinten? Nur Adapter aoder auch Unterlegscheiben?



ich hab den shimano adapter für 160->180 VR. und zwei scheiben mit 1,5mm unter gelegt. passt halbwegs. 
Wenn ich dazu komme werde ich aber einen avid adapter für 185er Scheibe nehmen und abfräsen.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren. Soll ja nun  wirklich 2 richtige Adapter geben, der die Bremse um ein Stück versetzt  das es ausgeht und net nur diesen Schraubenverlängerungsschotter.
> 
> G.



na ich wollte einen mit längeren Schrauben. will ja keinen wo ich nochmal 2 schrauben mehr hab. 

Meine überlegung passende ausfallenden zu fräßen ist mir gerade zu teuer. die dinger sind doch recht aufwendig. Wer CAD file braucht... das hab ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (15. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren. Soll ja nun wirklich 2 richtige Adapter geben, der die Bremse um ein Stück versetzt das es ausgeht und net nur diesen Schraubenverlängerungsschotter.
> 
> G.



Mir sind zwei Adapter bekannt die funktionieren sollen, der Magura nr. 26 und der hope hbmh, aber zu 100% bin ich mir nicht sicher...


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....
> Müßt euch nur die CC Hebel ohne Servowave dranbauen...



Hast du da mal ein Bild oder Link? Oder sind das einfach die alten  Hebel der Vorgänger? Und absolute Bremskraft bleibt gleich?
Sorry für die Fragerei...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Juli 2013)

so, mein rad ist auch da. Versatz sind ca. 1.5mm nach rechts.

Was ich nur nicht verstehe - wie kann man als Fahrradmonteur Inbus-Schrauben dermaßen verhunzen  






auf dem foto evtl. nicht ganz ersichtlich, aber da ist jemand ganz schief mit dem inbusschlüssel abgerutscht und mein gutes werkzeug hat definitiv ganz schön spiel in der schraube, ganz vorsichtig hab ich sie gelöst bekommen...

sowas will mir nicht in den kopf...


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

immerhin war deine fest. mein dämpfer war an beiden enden locker...

unterdessen hab ich das gnaze Bike nochmal kontroliert. 
Schaltung musste ich auch einstellen. (gut da haben sich wohl die Züge einfach nochmal ein wenig gelängt.). Anschlagschrauben waren zumindest gut.
zusammen hab ich noch 45cm Schaltzug gekürzt.

Ein Bausatz wäre genauso gut gewesen. da man am besten alles kontrolliert.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (15. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und absolute Bremskraft bleibt gleich?



Das würde mich auch interessieren! 
Ich habe gelesen, dass durch den Umbau auf Servowave-Hebel, zwar der Druckpunkt härter wird aber auch die Bremskraft deutlich steigt.
Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss: Verlust an Bremskraft bei Montage der alten Bremshebel ohne Servowave!

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre eine bessere Dosierbarkeit aber ohne an Bremskraft zu verleren - ob das der Umbau auf die anderen Hebel gewährleisten kann?


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

Ich kann an der dosierbarkeit nichts finden. 
ich dosiere lieber über die Kraft als über den Weg. 
Finde die Zee und slx da richtig gut.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich kann an der dosierbarkeit nichts finden.
> ich dosiere lieber über die Kraft als über den Weg.
> Finde die Zee und slx da richtig gut.



Du gehörst ja zur etwas schwereren Fraktion, oder (nicht despektierlich gemeint!)
Ich habe z.B. auf Asphalt (nur als Beispiel) das Problem, nicht gleichzeitig schnell und ohne Blockade hinten bremsen zu können. Ich bin eigentlich kein Grobmotoriker... 
Das ging bei der alten Code - die von der absoluten Bremskraft her ähnlich war - doch wesentlich genauer.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich kann an der dosierbarkeit nichts finden.
> ich dosiere lieber über die Kraft als über den Weg.
> Finde die Zee und slx da richtig gut.



Das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Ich bin es halt von den Formula Bremsen am Torque anders gewohnt und möchte mich nicht groß umstellen, da ich das Torque ja auch weiterhin benutze, z.B. im Bikepark . . .


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hast du da mal ein Bild oder Link? Oder sind das einfach die alten  Hebel der Vorgänger? Und absolute Bremskraft bleibt gleich?
> Sorry für die Fragerei...



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31453_XTR-Bremsgriff-BL-M985-XC-Race-.html

Ich hab zwar auch an 2 Rädern (auch ICB) die Normale mit Servowave. Aber daran kann ich mich nicht gewöhnen

Zur Bremskraft hat mal wer geschrieben, das die max. Bremskraft pysikalisch gleich sein muß, da der Servowave Hebel lediglich die Hebelverhältnisse am Anfangsbereich verändert.
Ist auch wirklich schwer das gefühlt zu ermitteln, da die Servowave einfach schon von anfang an zupacken wie die Hölle, wo ich mit den CC Hebeln gut auch etwas drücken kann, muß
Beim schnellen Runterrasen über viele Hm´s hatte ich nach der Umstellung auf CC keinen Unterschied in der Unterambelastung feststellen können.

G.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du gehörst ja zur etwas schwereren Fraktion, oder (nicht despektierlich gemeint!)


Schwerpunkt über nabenhöhe -> also auch nicht viel mehr anpressdruck auf dem hr...



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich kein Grobmotoriker... .


nimm doch deine Canon als Training... auf schnelles Serienbild stellen und versuchen Einzelbilder zu machen. 
Wenn das klappt ist die Voraussetzung zum dosieren schon mal da  (gibt leute die das an meiner 40d auch mit Konzentration nicht schaffen...)

Topic: Ich finde das man sich da sehr schnell an die shimanos gewöhnt. nach 2,3 Tagen fahren denkt man da doch gar nicht mehr drüber nach sondern bremst so wie man es haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Mir sind zwei Adapter bekannt die funktionieren sollen, der Magura nr. 26 und der hope hbmh, aber zu 100% bin ich mir nicht sicher...



Ja der Magura 26 scheint sehr gut zu passen. Was bei PM7 vorne geht, müßte zumindest theoretisch auch bei PM180 hinten gehen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49425

G.


----------



## bansaiman (15. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Mal' mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand  Ich habe da auch noch nen Lenker bestellt - 40mm Rise, damit sollte die Bremse über das Oberrohr rüberkommen
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass das Zeug von denen qualitativ in Ordnung ist.




Keine PAnik auf der Titanik 
Ich habe schon vieles von denen und ist alles super (LRS, Floating Disc, Magnesium Pedale und einiges Kleinzeugs) und hält alles und funktioniert gut. Und du siehst ja, dass das echte bewertungen sind, denn wenn jemand richtig was zu motzen hat, steht´s auch da. also wenn dat Teil meist gut bewertet ist, ist´s auf jeden Fall in Ordnung 
Ich hab nur keinen Vorbau und Lenker von denen, weil mir in den Bereichen, die ich bräuchte, nichts optisch zusagt und außerdem habe ich schon ein feines Cockpit. Finde nur den DH Vorbau und den XC AM Zephir Vorbau schick, aber der ist ja für den Einsatzzweck zu instabil vermute ich, v.A. bei 94 Kilo Reitergewicht


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> nimm doch deine Canon als Training... auf schnelles Serienbild stellen und versuchen Einzelbilder zu machen...



Das habe ich sogar mit meiner 1DIII geschafft...
Bin dann wohl was ganz anderes als Grobmotoriker...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31453_XTR-Bremsgriff-BL-M985-XC-Race-.html...
> ...Zur Bremskraft hat mal wer geschrieben, das die max. Bremskraft pysikalisch gleich sein muß, da der Servowave Hebel lediglich die Hebelverhältnisse am Anfangsbereich verändert...
> ...Beim schnellen Runterrasen über viele Hm´s hatte ich nach der Umstellung auf CC keinen Unterschied in der Unterambelastung feststellen können.
> 
> G.



Vielen Dank für deine Tips!


----------



## nino85 (15. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> so, mein rad ist auch da. Versatz sind ca. 1.5mm nach rechts.
> 
> Was ich nur nicht verstehe - wie kann man als Fahrradmonteur Inbus-Schrauben dermaßen verhunzen
> 
> ...



Da muss ich eine Lanze für den Monteur brechen - das Problem ist das Material der Schraube. Das Ding ist so weich (im Gegensatz zum Kopf auf der anderen Seite - also dem an der Gewindehülse), dass es dir das Ding auch bei korrektem Sitz des Inbus ratz-fatz wegdreht. Bei 8Nm machst du das Ding rund, wenn du die Schraube n paar mal auf und wieder zu machst.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2013)

Mir ist an der Dämpferschraube beim dritten Mal fest ziehen der Kopf abgerissen. Die Dinger taugen einfach nix.


----------



## warp4 (15. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mir ist an der Dämpferschraube beim dritten Mal fest ziehen der Kopf abgerissen. Die Dinger taugen einfach nix.



Meine hält bis jetzt noch. Aber es stimmt, die Qualität taugt nix.
 @Carver_Bikes: bitte wenigstens auf die Agenda für die 2014er Version aufnehmen. Am Liebsten auch auf die Ersatzteilliste für den Shop... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mir ist an der Dämpferschraube beim dritten Mal fest ziehen der Kopf abgerissen. Die Dinger taugen einfach nix.



Beim ersten Mal abgerissen, angezogen auf 8,5 Nm mit Drehmomentschlüssel. Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre einfach zu doof 
Aktuell ist jetzt ne Stahlschraube aus dem Baumarkt drin.

Hast du einen Tipp, wo man geeignete Aluschrauben herbekommt?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Juli 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Beim ersten Mal abgerissen, angezogen auf 8,5 Nm mit Drehmomentschlüssel. Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre einfach zu doof
> Aktuell ist jetzt ne Stahlschraube aus dem Baumarkt drin.
> 
> Hast du einen Tipp, wo man geeignete Aluschrauben herbekommt?


würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Meine hält bis jetzt noch. Aber es stimmt, die Qualität taugt nix.
> @Carver_Bikes: bitte wenigstens auf die Agenda für die 2014er Version aufnehmen. Am Liebsten auch auf die Ersatzteilliste für den Shop...
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Na, dann such mal die Seiten wieder, wo es um die Befestigung vom Dämpfer geht. Da war man damals schon Beratungsresistent und hat sich trotz allen "Unkenrufen" gegen eine Schraubenverbindung ausgesprochen.....und hat auf eine "geschraubte Bolzenverbindung" gesetzt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

Man kann die alus ja gegen Titan tauschen 

Hab auch schon gemerkt das das alu wirklich weich ist. Zum glück noch alles ok. 
Auch die großen an der Wippe würde ich bei 5Nm begrenzen...


nochmal zur reverb...
laut Anleitung sind die Enden für den Schlauch ja einweg. Kann man die wirklich nur einmal verwenden? da wird ja so wie ich das sehe nichts gequetscht?

bei der 150er ist ja nix dabei... aber die Leitung viel zu lang.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Juli 2013)

So. Nochmal angeguckt:

* keine Lenkerenden dran
* die Carbonplatte an der Gripshift ist ziemlich lose - das muss definitiv NICHT so. Mal gucken wie ich das mache
* rechts ist vermutlich die falsche XO Trail-Bremse dran. Für Gripshift gibt es extra die GS-Version, die eine andere Schraube für die Griffweiteneinstellung verwendet...


----------



## mhedder (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Man kann die alus ja gegen Titan tauschen


Sind die original verbauten Dämpferbolzen wirklich aus Alu? Hab nicht genauer drauf geachtet und sie einfach mit ca. 8NM festgezogen... 



Merlin7 schrieb:


> nochmal zur reverb...
> laut Anleitung sind die Enden für den Schlauch ja einweg. Kann man die wirklich nur einmal verwenden? da wird ja so wie ich das sehe nichts gequetscht?
> 
> bei der 150er ist ja nix dabei... aber die Leitung viel zu lang.



Du kannst die Leitung einfach am Betätigungsgriff abschrauben indem Du den Griff gegen den Uhrzeigersinn abschraubst. 
Schau Dir einfach mal z.B. dieses Video an: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtVtTd7iQzk"]RockShox Reverb Stealth installation - Trek Remedy - YouTube[/nomedia]


Gruß Marc


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

Designfehler gefunden....

grad versucht meine 150er stealth mit quick connect einzubauen....

Problem:
Das ende mit dem Quick connect ist zwar wirklich klein, passt aber gerade so nicht durch das Loch im Rahmen. 
Fazit: man muss die Leitung andersrum durchfädeln.
Wer sagt mir wie ich das machen soll? Meine Arme sind eindeutig zu dick um das Sattelrohr runter zu klettern. und man muss wirklich treffen. Ich habs bissher nicht geschafft.

Um das Problem genauer zu definieren:
das ende vom Schlauch am quick con. ist gecrimpt und nicht demontierbar...


----------



## BlackWind (15. Juli 2013)

Ohne das jetzt in Natura zu kennen:

Dünnes Drähtchen o.Ä.  "richtigherum" durchfädeln, mit Tesa an der Remote-Leitung befestigen und dann damit die Remote-Leitung vorsichtig von oben nach unten durchziehen.

Wäre jetzt zumindest meine Herangehensweise gewesen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (15. Juli 2013)

haben wir hier auch schon gemerkt. @Rafterman86 hat kurzerhand per Entlüften eingebaut...

denke es wurde schlichtweg noch nicht daran gedacht, dass mal etwas dickeres als ne leitung durchmuss. connectamajig ist ja märz/april vorgestellt worden, da dürfte das meiste schon fest geplant worden sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

tesa an ölleitung... nein eher nicht.

mein enormes Feingefühl und Können hat es möglich gemacht. hab getroffen. man bekommt halt wirklich nur das vordere ende ohne alles durch.

War aber eher Zufalls Treffer. glaube da kann man lange schiffe versenken spielen.

Das Problem ist ja weniger das ein ende gecrimpt ist - sondern das man vom sattel her durch den Rahmen muss.

P.s. hab nochmal nachgewogen.

ICB 2 XL serie, 
geändert:
Bremse Zee 203/203
Reverb 150
Pedale Saint 

komme auf 15,2 kg


----------



## Rafterman86 (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Designfehler gefunden....
> 
> grad versucht meine 150er stealth mit quick connect einzubauen....
> 
> ...



habs gerade erfolgreich gemacht. 

War bei deinem Reverb zubehör nicht so ein rotes kleines Teil mit aufjeder seite zwei gewinden bei? das kannst du in die Leitung schrauben und einen draht oder ähnliches dran befestigen. Den Draht schiebst von unten durchs loch und friemelst den an die Reverb-Leitung, dann lässt sichs relativ entspannt durchziehen. Ich musste nachm kürzen nicht mal entlüften. (vorrausgesetz du verschüttest kein öl aus dem schlauch oder drückst auf den demontierten Hebel)


----------



## janifabi (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

So gehts:
an die Leitung von der Stealth wird das kleine rote Adapterstück aufgeschraubt. (dieses lässt die Hydraulikfüssigkeit nicht durch)

Von unten ein kurzes Stück (min. 1m) Bremsleitung durch das Loch nach oben schieben.
Mit dem Roten Adapter zusammen schrauben.
Nach unten durchfädeln.
Dann die Leitung noch am Rahmen entlang unter dem Dämpfer durchschieben.
Reserve Bremsleitung mit dem Roten Adapter abschrauben.
Remotehebel wieder anschrauben 
--> fertig


Normalerweise ist ein Entlüften nicht notwendig.
Also bei mir war das zumindest so.


Gruß
Janifabi


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Sunringle LRS machen durfte - Speiche ohne Grund geschreddert - und mein Rad jetzt pausiert bis Ersatz verfügbar ist, habe ich mal ein paar Dinge gecheckt. Ein *Schutz der Sitzstrebe ist sehr sehr empfehlenswert*, man sieht bei mir schon deutliche Spuren trotz Schaltwerk Plus, Kettenführung, blabla..


----------



## Pintie (15. Juli 2013)

nein das Rote ding hab ich nicht...
bei mir war ja keine reverb dabei weil die nicht ging. nur das entlüftungskit....

habs mit fummeln trotzdem hinbekommen. 

wegen schutz... die eloxierung ist leider nicht sehr dick. bei mir hats vorne am steuerrohr schon von den brems / schaltzügen etwas abgerieben


----------



## f4lkon (15. Juli 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Sunringle LRS machen durfte - Speiche ohne Grund geschreddert - und mein Rad jetzt pausiert bis Ersatz verfügbar ist, habe ich mal ein paar Dinge gecheckt. Ein *Schutz der Sitzstrebe ist sehr sehr empfehlenswert*, man sieht bei mir schon deutliche Spuren trotz Schaltwerk Plus, Kettenführung, blabla..



Wenn du vorne auf dem kleinen Blatt und hinten kleines Ritzel fährst, bringt dir auch s+ nicht so viel. Ich hab die Streben mit Elektriker Isolierband abgeklebt.


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wegen schutz... die eloxierung ist leider nicht sehr dick. bei mir hats vorne am steuerrohr schon von den brems / schaltzügen etwas abgerieben



Dito,gecheckt - und die hab ich auch! Dringend mal die Zugverlegung ummodeln, der starke Knick ist nicht grad förderlich..



f4lkon schrieb:


> Elektriker Isolierband abgeklebt.



Um  die komplette Sitzstrebe, oder nur die Unterseite? Eine Lösung bei der nicht die ganze Sitzstrebe verunstaltet wird, wäre sau cool


----------



## f4lkon (15. Juli 2013)

Nur die Innenkante. Das ist knapp 1cm breit. Sehr unauffällig.


----------



## sebbo87 (15. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Nur die Innenkante. Das ist knapp 1cm breit. Sehr unauffällig.



Was meine Spuren an meinem Rahmen zeigen, sollte das auch reichen. Hast du spezielles genommen? Das ich hier rumfliegen habe, würde ich jetzt nicht gerade als besonders gut klebend bezeichnen!


----------



## f4lkon (15. Juli 2013)

Das ist so elektroisolierband nix besonderes. Sehr günstig und hält super. Auch bei regen. Hab ich am alten Rad alle 6 bis 9 Monate erneuert. Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (15. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Das ist so elektroisolierband nix besonderes. Sehr günstig und hält super. Auch bei regen. Hab ich am alten Rad alle 6 bis 9 Monate erneuert. Ich mach morgen mal ein Foto.



Das hört sich ja gut an. Danke für den Tipp, werde ich ausprobieren!
Eben nochmal im Keller geguckt, klebt doch mehr als in meiner Erinnerung  Werd ichs erstmal mit dem, was ich habe, versuchen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die 4-fach Zugführungen sind heute an alle Onlinebesteller verschickt worden. Für diejenigen von euch, die das Bike über die Filiale geordert haben, gehen morgen die Zugführungen an die jeweiligen Filailen zur Weiterbearbeitung raus.

Grüße


----------



## vx2200 (16. Juli 2013)

Top!


----------



## nino85 (16. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die 4-fach Zugführungen sind heute an alle Onlinebesteller verschickt worden. Für diejenigen von euch, die das Bike über die Filiale geordert haben, gehen morgen die Zugführungen an die jeweiligen Filailen zur Weiterbearbeitung raus.
> 
> Grüße


----------



## bansaiman (16. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die 4-fach Zugführungen sind heute an alle Onlinebesteller verschickt worden. Für diejenigen von euch, die das Bike über die Filiale geordert haben, gehen morgen die Zugführungen an die jeweiligen Filailen zur Weiterbearbeitung raus.
> 
> Grüße



Spitze!
HAtte gestern schon meinen ratlosen XXL MItarbeiter danach gefragt.

Wann gibt es denn Ersatzschaltaugen udn wie viel werden die kosten?
Wollte mir mal 1 auf Reserve legen, wenn´s in die Alpen geht


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Spitze!
> HAtte gestern schon meinen ratlosen XXL MItarbeiter danach gefragt.
> 
> Wann gibt es denn Ersatzschaltaugen udn wie viel werden die kosten?
> Wollte mir mal 1 auf Reserve legen, wenn´s in die Alpen geht



Eine gute Frage!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juli 2013)

Servus,

die Schaltaugen sind ganz normale Syntace X-12. Leg Dir eher ein paar von den Schrauben auf Lager, die gehen eher kaputt.
Die Schraube kostet so um die 5â¬, das Schaltauge bei knapp 10â¬... kannste bei diversen Online-HÃ¤ndlern bestellen.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: einfach mal "X-12 Schaltauge" bei der NSA-Suchmaschine eingeben


----------



## bansaiman (16. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die Schaltaugen sind ganz normale Syntace X-12. Leg Dir eher ein paar von den Schrauben auf Lager, die gehen eher kaputt.
> Die Schraube kostet so um die 5, das Schaltauge bei knapp 10... kannste bei diversen Online-Händlern bestellen.
> ...




Achja, ich vergass, dass wir auch bei den VErschleißteilen überall auf Spezialteile verzichten wolllten :-D Super 
Schon gefunden, danke!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juli 2013)

@Stefan.Stark wo ich dich grad hier hab: was für Schrauben benötigt man für die seitlichen Zugverlegungsgewinde am Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo87 (16. Juli 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_ wo ich dich grad hier hab: was für Schrauben benötigt man für die seitlichen Zugverlegungsgewinde am Oberrohr?



Sind wohl M5-Schrauben, wurde hier mal irgendwann diskutiert.. Sollte ich mir auch langsam mal welche besorgen!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. Juli 2013)

jepp... das sind M5-Schrauben.
Wenn Du noch welche für die Zugführungen brauchst, dann nimm Senkkopfschrauben. Wenn Du nur die Löcher verschließen willst, dann sehen Linsenkopfschrauben am besten aus.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juli 2013)

merci!


----------



## LordOfTheLost (16. Juli 2013)

@Carver_Bikes

ich weiß nicht ob ich es überlesen habe aber gibt es die 4-fach Zugführungen eigentlich auch für die Käufer der normalen Rahmenkits.
Ich hab nur mitbekommen das es die für die RnC und Kompletträder gibt.

Danke


----------



## darkJST (16. Juli 2013)

Irgendwo stand doch was zum bestellen im Shop...


----------



## LordOfTheLost (16. Juli 2013)

da hab ich gerade geschaut hab aber im F-XXL Shop nix gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike71 (16. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> jepp... das sind M5-Schrauben.
> Wenn Du nur die Löcher verschließen willst, dann sehen Linsenkopfschrauben am besten aus.



So sehen bei mir schwarze M5x12 Linsenkopfaluschrauben aus der Bucht aus


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2013)

Angekommen - gute Arbeit bei FXXL in Mainz! Leitungen gut gekürzt, klar hätte noch besser können aber alles in Ordnung so!
Frage meinerseits: Welche Größe hat der Innensechskant bei der X-12 Achse auf der Antriebsseite? Brauche eine Drehmomentliste für den Rahmen. Hab sie nach 30 Minuten suchen nicht gefunden, ich glaub ich bin doof.
 @Stefan.Stark: Danke nochmal! XL haut super hin! links 0,3mm von Wippe zu Strebe und rechts 1,3mm sind okay?


----------



## warp4 (16. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Angekommen - gute Arbeit bei FXXL in Mainz! Leitungen gut gekürzt, klar hätte noch besser können aber alles in Ordnung so!
> Frage meinerseits: Welche Größe hat der Innensechskant bei der X-12 Achse auf der Antriebsseite? Brauche eine Drehmomentliste für den Rahmen. Hab sie nach 30 Minuten suchen nicht gefunden, ich glaub ich bin doof.
> @Stefan.Stark: Danke nochmal! XL haut super hin! links 0,3mm von Wippe zu Strebe und rechts 1,3mm sind okay?



Stefan says:

Am besten bei allen Gewinden, außer der Hauptlagerwelle, Schraubensicherung mittelfest verwenden. (Kleiner Tip am Rande: Falls irgendwo mal Schraubensicherung Ärger macht, die entsprechende Verbindung mit dem Fön erwärmen. Dann löst sich das Zeug in der Regel.) An meinem Bike habe ich keine Schraubensicherung, aber ich kontrolliere auch öfter mal.
An der Hauptlagerwelle auch das Gewinde schön fetten und keine Schraubensicherung verwenden, hier wird ja auch noch mal die Welle mit der Madenschraube fest gesetzt.

Drehmomente:
Dämpferbolzen 8-10Nm
Wippe-Rahmen 10-12Nm
Sitzstreben-Wippe 8-10Nm
Horstlink 6-8Nm
Ausfallenden 6-8Nm
Hauptlagerachse vorsichtig(!) "vorspannen", dann die Madenschraube mit ca 2-3Nm anziehen
Schaltauge 6Nm



Gruß Uwe

P.S.: Inbus der Achse müsste ein 5er sein / Quatsch ! Du meintest ja die Antriebsseite...


----------



## darkJST (16. Juli 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand nen XL-Rahmen mal an einer Waage hängen gehabt?


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2013)

Super, ich danke dir! Dann kann ich Morgen vor der Ausfahrt nochmal alles nachziehen.

Beim Inbus meinte ich die Seite gegenüber, die "Mutter".


----------



## warp4 (16. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Super, ich danke dir! Dann kann ich Morgen vor der Ausfahrt nochmal alles nachziehen.
> 
> Beim Inbus meinte ich die Seite gegenüber, die "Mutter".



Ja, das Insert...14mm


Gruß Uwe


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2013)

Super, danke!
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## nino85 (16. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Stefan says:
> 
> 
> Hauptlagerachse vorsichtig(!) "vorspannen", dann die Madenschraube mit ca 2-3Nm anziehen



Was ist denn "vorsichtig" in dem Zusammenhang? Und was passiert, wenn die Hauptlagerachse zu fest angezogen ist/merkt man das irgendwie?

Hintergrund: Ich habe ein Knacken im Hinterbau - habe alles mal nochmal nachgezogen - auch die Hauptlagerachse. Das Knacken bleibt aber. Kann es sein, dass da was zu fest angezogen ist und es deswegen knackt? Normalerweise ja eher nicht, oder?


----------



## OldSchool (16. Juli 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand nen XL-Rahmen mal an einer Waage hängen gehabt?



Ziemlich genau 3500 gr ohne Dämpfer mit allen Schrauben und Führungen und X-12 Achse.


----------



## f4lkon (16. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was ist denn "vorsichtig" in dem Zusammenhang? Und was passiert, wenn die Hauptlagerachse zu fest angezogen ist/merkt man das irgendwie?
> 
> Hintergrund: Ich habe ein Knacken im Hinterbau - habe alles mal nochmal nachgezogen - auch die Hauptlagerachse. Das Knacken bleibt aber. Kann es sein, dass da was zu fest angezogen ist und es deswegen knackt? Normalerweise ja eher nicht, oder?



Schau dir den Horstlink genauer an. Meiner hatte 0,5mm Spiel. Wackel mal ordentlich am Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (17. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Schau dir den Horstlink genauer an. Meiner hatte 0,5mm Spiel. Wackel mal ordentlich am Hinterrad.



Wäre jetzt auch meine Vermutung gewesen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was ist denn "vorsichtig" in dem Zusammenhang? Und was passiert, wenn die Hauptlagerachse zu fest angezogen ist/merkt man das irgendwie?
> 
> Hintergrund: Ich habe ein Knacken im Hinterbau - habe alles mal nochmal nachgezogen - auch die Hauptlagerachse. Das Knacken bleibt aber. Kann es sein, dass da was zu fest angezogen ist und es deswegen knackt? Normalerweise ja eher nicht, oder?



Zum Ersten, dir zerlegts die Lager.

Zum Zweiten, wanns am Lager liegt weils zu fest angezogen sind, dann haben sie jetzt wohl schon einen Schaden.

Ansonsten, wie die Anderen schon schreiben, Horstlink angucken.

G.


----------



## OJMad (17. Juli 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob ich es überlesen habe aber gibt es die 4-fach Zugführungen eigentlich auch für die Käufer der normalen Rahmenkits.
> Ich hab nur mitbekommen das es die für die RnC und Kompletträder gibt.
> ...


Habe mir einen ICB02-Rahmen gekauft und soeben ohne mein Zutun einen gepoltsterten Umschlag erhalten.
3 x 4-fach-Führung


----------



## LordOfTheLost (17. Juli 2013)

Super, na dann werde ich mal abwarten.


----------



## nino85 (17. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Ersten, dir zerlegts die Lager.
> 
> Zum Zweiten, wanns am Lager liegt weils zu fest angezogen sind, dann haben sie jetzt wohl schon einen Schaden.
> 
> ...



D.h. das Hauptlager müsste man etwas mehr als Handfest anziehen und dann über die Madenschraube fixieren, oder?


----------



## warp4 (17. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> D.h. das Hauptlager müsste man etwas mehr als Handfest anziehen und dann über die Madenschraube fixieren, oder?



Eine Seite vorher, Post 4245 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> D.h. das Hauptlager müsste man etwas mehr als Handfest anziehen und dann über die Madenschraube fixieren, oder?



Ne, eher maximal leicht. Handfest, was bei jedem ja was Anderes ist, wäre bei mir schon zu fest

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt auch meine Vermutung gewesen
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Ja, so könnte man es formulieren

G.


----------



## nino85 (17. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, eher maximal leicht. Handfest, was bei jedem ja was Anderes ist, wäre bei mir schon zu fest
> 
> G.



Hmkay... Dann löse ich das mal heute Abend etwas - das war schon recht stramm angezogen bei der Auslieferung. Hab gestern mal die Achse testweise gezogen, gefettet und dann wieder angezogen. Das liest sich aber jetzt eher so, als müsste ich die da "reinstreicheln".

 @warp4: Den Post kenne ich - daraus hat sich ja meine Frage entwickelt, was "vorsichtig vorspannen" sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (17. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Schau dir den Horstlink genauer an. Meiner hatte 0,5mm Spiel. Wackel mal ordentlich am Hinterrad.



Wenn ich am Hinterrad wackle, knackts - wenn ich versuche, an den Zug/Druckstreben zu wackeln, knackt nichts. Wahrscheinlich ist da aber auch der Hebel etwas zu klein. Kann man das irgendwie messen mit dem Spiel?

Hab zwischenzeitlich auch ein Knacken an der Hinterradfelge - da macht der Stoß merkwürdige Geräusche.


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Hinterrad wackle, knackts - wenn ich versuche, an den Zug/Druckstreben zu wackeln, knackt nichts. Wahrscheinlich ist da aber auch der Hebel etwas zu klein. Kann man das irgendwie messen mit dem Spiel?
> 
> Hab zwischenzeitlich auch ein Knacken an der Hinterradfelge - da macht der Stoß merkwürdige Geräusche.



Erstmal ein anderer Test. Nimm nen drehmo stell ihn auf 7nm und zieh damit die horstlink schrauben an. Dreht sich eine mit?


----------



## nino85 (17. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Erstmal ein anderer Test. Nimm nen drehmo stell ihn auf 7nm und zieh damit die horstlink schrauben an. Dreht sich eine mit?



Mangels Drehmo nicht mit exakt 7 Nm möglich :/ Aber ja - wenn man auf der einen Seite dreht, dreht sich die andere Seite mit.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Mangels Drehmo nicht mit exakt 7 Nm möglich :/ Aber ja - wenn man auf der einen Seite dreht, dreht sich die andere Seite mit.



Wenn sich das ganze nicht erst mit großer Kraft so drehen läßt, dann hast du deinen Übeltäter.

G.


----------



## Pintie (17. Juli 2013)

ich hab die bolzen ein wenig abgefeilt. 
Das spiel im HL war bei mir aber auch extrem


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn sich das ganze nicht erst mit großer Kraft so drehen läßt, dann hast du deinen Übeltäter.
> 
> G.



Yip. Damit hast du wohl auch leichtes Spiel. Da bei dir so nichts wackelt ist es <= 0,3mm und du kommst mit einer Unterlegscheibe aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (17. Juli 2013)

Puh... dann kann ich jetzt überlegen wo ich entsprechende Passscheiben herbekomme... so ein Mist - ich wollte das Ding eigentlich heute mal durch den Bikepark scheuchen.

Hat jemand die Maße parat? Glaube zwar nicht, dass der Baumarkt sowas hat, aber gucken kann man ja mal


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Puh... dann kann ich jetzt überlegen wo ich entsprechende Passscheiben herbekomme... so ein Mist - ich wollte das Ding eigentlich heute mal durch den Bikepark scheuchen.



Bei so kleinem Spiel könntest du es quick and dirty wie Merlin machen.


----------



## Pintie (17. Juli 2013)

Ich denke das bei allen Rahmen und komplettbikes 2*2 Scheiben a 0,5mm verbaut wurden.
Egal obs spiel hat oder nicht.
Auf einer Seite hat das auch gepasst, auf der anderen habe ich jetzt 1,5+0,5mm Scheibe.

Die dinger sind 12/18mm

Bei mir waren aber die Bolzen auch ein stück zu lange. hab da jeweils 0,3mm abgefeilt. 
Jetzt passt es gut.

Das sollte wirklich jeder bei sich nochmal kontrollieren! Geht ganz einfach:
Hinterrad ausbauen und schauen ob man die Sitz/druck streben in den Kettenstreben verschieben kann. Bei mir konnte man sogar einen Luftspalt so sehen...
Drauf gekommen bin ich weil es richtig laut geknackt hatte.


----
so meine 4 Fach führungen sind heute gekommen. 
-----

und das mit der reverb ist schon wieder Chaos..
Hab mal wieder nachgefragt wie es mit der 125er aussieht. Kam nur zurück wie? di hast du doch schon mit DHL link....
naja war halt der link für die 150er...
Jetzt muss ich mich wohl durchschlagen das ich die 125er noch bekomme. Ahhh.. ich fahr da gleich vorbei und bastel denen mal ein neues IT system.

ist Fahrrad.de = Fahrrad-xxl ? haben in st. augustin die gleiche adresse...

so nochmal mit einem telefoniert der sich dort auskennt. der wusste nur das hans eine eingeschickt haben wollte, aber konnte nicht raus finden was da daraus geworden ist. Übersetzung: es geht weiter wenn Hans aus dem Urlaub wieder da ist. 

Haben die eine DHL/Post Flat? so viel wie da gerade hin und her geschickt wird. Und wenn das mit der Kurbel (von der die dort noch gar nichts wussten) so weiter geht kommt das MY 14 raus bevor alle 13er komplett ausgeliefert sind.

Naja wenn die mit Fahrrad.de zusammenhängen erklärt das einiges. Bei denen hatte ich auch schon viel Spaß mit Unfähigkeit, undfreundlichkeit und nicht funktionierender It


----------



## avid49 (17. Juli 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Habe mir einen ICB02-Rahmen gekauft und soeben ohne mein Zutun einen gepoltsterten Umschlag erhalten.
> 3 x 4-fach-Führung




Ich auch,habe auch den ICB 03 Rahmen und habe sie heute bekommen


----------



## nino85 (17. Juli 2013)

Blöd ist nur: Feilen = Garantieverlust. Naja. Habe mal den nächsten FahrradXXL angeschrieben mit einer Mängelliste. Mal sehen, wann etwas zurückkommt.


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur: Feilen = Garantieverlust. Naja. Habe mal den nächsten FahrradXXL angeschrieben mit einer Mängelliste. Mal sehen, wann etwas zurückkommt.



Nicht am Rahmen feilen. Sonst kannst du dir auch aus einer Aludose passende Scheiben schneiden. So wie ich das lese ist es wohl wirklich besser wenn du einfach auf die passenden Scheiben wartest


----------



## nino85 (17. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Nicht am Rahmen feilen. Sonst kannst du dir auch aus einer Aludose passende Scheiben schneiden. So wie ich das lese ist es wohl wirklich besser wenn du einfach auf die passenden Scheiben wartest



Ich verstehe ja, dass ich einen Haufen doofe Fragen stelle, aber man will halt nichts falsch machen, wenn man das erste Mal an einem 2,5k-Fahrrad rumbaut.

Dass ich nicht am Rahmen rumfeilen soll, sondern an den Horstlink-Bolzen, ist mir auch klar. Blöd nur, dass auch am Bolzen rumfeilen auf Garantieverlust rausläuft, wenn du bei einer Garantie-Frage einen 100-Prozenter bei FXXL sitzen hast.

Vor allem weil mein Bike wegen dem Wippen-Versatz noch zum Händler *muss** - habe schlicht keine Lust auf Ärger wegen irgendwelchen Quick-And-Dirty-Aktionen, solange da noch andere Sachen im Argen sind 


*) Muss deswegen, weil die das Dokumentieren und Vermessen und anschließend entweder den Rahmen oder nur die Wippe tauschen. So ist zumindest laut Flo von Carver der Ablauf.


----------



## Kharne (17. Juli 2013)

Einfach nix dran machen, reklamieren.


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja, dass ich einen Haufen doofe Fragen stelle, aber man will halt nichts falsch machen, wenn man das erste Mal an einem 2,5k-Fahrrad rumbaut.
> 
> Dass ich nicht am Rahmen rumfeilen soll, sondern an den Horstlink-Bolzen, ist mir auch klar. Blöd nur, dass auch am Bolzen rumfeilen auf Garantieverlust rausläuft, wenn du bei einer Garantie-Frage einen 100-Prozenter bei FXXL sitzen hast.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dich verstehen und war auch nicht gehässig gemeint. Wenn du eh mehrere Sachen hast dann geh wirklich besser in den Laden. 

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass es einigen Monteuren egal ist, dass dein Rad 2,5k gekostet hat. Er will das Problem lösen. Sei es durch fest anknallen, schleifen oder im besten Fall durch Unterlegscheiben.

Selber kann man behutsam vorgehen und weiß was man gemacht hat.


----------



## nino85 (17. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich kann dich verstehen und war auch nicht gehässig gemeint.






> Wenn du eh mehrere Sachen hast dann geh wirklich besser in den Laden.
> 
> Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass es einigen Monteuren egal ist, dass dein Rad 2,5k gekostet hat. Er will das Problem lösen. Sei es durch fest anknallen, schleifen oder im besten Fall durch Unterlegscheiben.
> 
> Selber kann man behutsam vorgehen und weiß was man gemacht hat.



Sicher. Ich werde mir das vorher auf jeden Fall nochmal selbst anschauen und danach kontrollieren/mir erklären lassen, was gemacht wurde. Dann wird man ja sehen, was dabei rauskommt  Ich berichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (17. Juli 2013)

> Ziemlich genau* 3500 gr ohne Dämpfer* mit allen Schrauben und Führungen und X-12 Achse


  oh Gott....es ist ja kein Weight Weenies Bike...aber das ist deutlich...zuviel.


----------



## Pintie (17. Juli 2013)

mein XL mit Pedalen usw. hat jetzt auch 15,2 kg... Finde aber das man ihm das nicht anmerkt. Die kiste geht eht gut und mit wenig wippen vorwärts


----------



## Micha-L (17. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mein XL mit Pedalen usw. hat jetzt auch 15,2 kg... Finde aber das man ihm das nicht anmerkt. Die kiste geht eht gut und mit wenig wippen vorwärts



Mein L hat 14,9 mit den Carver Plastepedalen. Grade mit der Personenwaage gecheckt.


----------



## Micha-L (17. Juli 2013)

Kann mir nochmal jemand erklären, wo genau die Kettenführung anstößt, wenn man einfedert? Also wo man rumschnibbeln muss? Ich verstehe das nicht so wirklich, will aber nix kaputtmachen.


----------



## Pintie (17. Juli 2013)

die in fahrtrichtung vordere schraube die den umwerfer hält...
meine hat sich selber Platz gemacht. betrifft auch nicht alle.


----------



## Micha-L (17. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die in fahrtrichtung vordere schraube die den umwerfer hält...
> meine hat sich selber Platz gemacht. betrifft auch nicht alle.



Dann hat bei mir entweder schon der Moneur geschnippelt, oder es passt einfach. 

Habe die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und eingefedert. Es ist von oben her noch reichlich Platz, daher kanns garnicht zur Seite hin knapp werden.

Siehe Bild:


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2013)

Dann ists wie bei mir - der Monteur hat extra die obere Finne der Kefü mit in die Tüte gepackt, anstatt sie zu verbauen!  Wo wurde deins montiert?


----------



## Pintie (17. Juli 2013)

... oder die finne erst gar nicht montiert.... war da noch so ein schwarzes Teil dabei?

Was mir heute Aufgefallen ist. der Monarch hat jetzt 150km und geht viel besser als am Anfang. braucht also wirklich ein wenig einfahrzeit


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ... oder die finne erst gar nicht montiert.... war da noch so ein schwarzes Teil dabei?
> 
> Was mir heute Aufgefallen ist. der Monarch hat jetzt 150km und geht viel besser als am Anfang. braucht also wirklich ein wenig einfahrzeit



Ah geh, du hattest heut nur einen guten Tag 
Meiner geht mal gut, mal weniger gut...manchmal denk ich wie ******* er ist, dann wieder wie geil der geht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (17. Juli 2013)

oder der dämpfer hatte einen guten....
naja hat zumindest gereicht 15 zu sparen und schneller als die Rennleitung zu fahren


----------



## Micha-L (17. Juli 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dann ists wie bei mir - der Monteur hat extra die obere Finne der Kefü mit in die Tüte gepackt, anstatt sie zu verbauen!  Wo wurde deins montiert?



in der Tat! Da ist eine kleine schwarze Finne in einer Zubehörtüte. Brauch ich dann sicher eh nicht?

Meins wurde in Mainz montiert. Habs daher aus Wiesbaden auch gleich abgeholt. Kann mich echt nicht beschweren, alles top montiert. Bleed Kit für die Reverb lag übrigens auch bei.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Juli 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Habe mir einen ICB02-Rahmen gekauft und soeben ohne mein Zutun einen gepoltsterten Umschlag erhalten.
> 3 x 4-fach-Führung



Dito!
Und ich brauche sie gar nicht...

Morgen geht es vormittags nach Braunlage und dann von dort nach Hause - also insgesamt sehr tiefenmeterlastig...


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2013)

Ich hab sie bisher nicht gebraucht!
Meins wurde auch in Mainz zusammen gesetzt  Bei mir genauso wie bei dir!


----------



## Airflyer (18. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und das mit der reverb ist schon wieder Chaos..
> Hab mal wieder nachgefragt wie es mit der 125er aussieht. Kam nur zurück wie? di hast du doch schon mit DHL link....
> naja war halt der link für die 150er...
> Jetzt muss ich mich wohl durchschlagen das ich die 125er noch bekomme. Ahhh.. ich fahr da gleich vorbei und bastel denen mal ein neues IT system.
> ...



Ich konnte gestern meine 150er Reverb in der Filiale abholen und zu meiner Überraschung war dann gleich noch eine 125er dabei. Angeblich von der Reklamation. Jetzt muss ich nur noch mal testen ob die mir die defekte oder tatsächlich eine neue Funktionsfähige mitgegeben haben.


----------



## Pintie (18. Juli 2013)

welche Filiale? st. augustin?
die hatten wohl schon welche verschickt und haben jetzt keine mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Juli 2013)

Ok, Fakten nach dem Aufbau:


Reverb-Leitung kürzen wird scheinbar überbewertet, man kann eine lange Leitung auch einfach so fest ins Sattelrohr knicken dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Das wird ein Spaß, mit dem völlig verhunzten Kabel das Ding zu verkaufen
Wer 650b montiert, sollte vorsichtig sein: Der größte XX1-Gang funktioniert dann durch die sehr kurze Kette nicht mehr
Der Zusatz "GS" an einem bestimmten XO Trail-Modell steht für "Grip Shift". Mit diesem Hebel wird verhindert, dass man normal greifen kann. Beim ICB03 ist der normale Hebel montiert = lange Finger von Vorteil
Dringend den Horst Link festschrauben, der war ziemlich lose
Abgesehen davon: Endgeiles Fahrrad


----------



## Airflyer (18. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die Reverb in Ludwigshafen abgeholt, mit denen bin ich auch ziemlich zufrieden konnten mir immer weiterhelfen wenn ich was wollte.


----------



## crossie (18. Juli 2013)

ich reich' auch mal ein "fakten nach dem aufbau und der ersten proberunde" nach:
(nicht mit 'nörgelei' zu verwechseln  )

- irgendwas an der kurbel knackt. lokalisieren kann ichs nicht. locker war sie auch. die pedale hab ich ausgeschlossen.
- die xfusion stütze sackt grob 2cm beim draufsetzen weg. wie schon geschrieben - man gewöhnt sich an alles, aber sollte nicht sein, oder?


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juli 2013)

crossie schrieb:


> ich reich' auch mal ein "fakten nach dem aufbau und der ersten proberunde" nach:
> (nicht mit 'nörgelei' zu verwechseln  )
> 
> - irgendwas an der kurbel knackt. lokalisieren kann ichs nicht. locker war sie auch. die pedale hab ich ausgeschlossen.
> - die xfusion stütze sackt grob 2cm beim draufsetzen weg. wie schon geschrieben - man gewöhnt sich an alles, aber sollte nicht sein, oder?



Kurbel nachgezogen , knacken noch da? Dann Horstlink.

X-Fusion fehlt etwas Öl. Mit mehr Luftdruck kommst du nicht weiter. Auf dem Kopf stehend die Luft ablassen, aufschrauben und etwas Öl rein. Zu schrauben, Hebel gedrückt halten und auf 25 PSI aufpumpen.

Das mit dem Horstlink sollte man sich für die 2014er Modelle vornehmen. Vllt. wie Alutech mit einer Madenschraube zum kontern.


----------



## crossie (18. Juli 2013)

danke für die tipps  

dann guck' ich nachher mal nach dem horstlink. 

mal sehn' ob ich das mit dem öl nachfüllen selber hinbekomme


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Juli 2013)

horst link nachziehen hat bei mir auch geholfen.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2013)

Horst Link ... da ist bei mir soweit alles fest. Nur eine Schraube muss gekontert werden um die Nm zuerreichen ... Könnte da eigentlich Spiel entstehen?
Wie ist das bei euch? Was lockert sich nach Ausfahrten ohne Schraubensicherung?


----------



## Daniel12 (18. Juli 2013)

ok, Horstlink, den hatte ich nicht nicht kontrolliert.

meine Liste:

- Lenkerstopfen mit Klebeband auf größeren Durchmesser gebracht, beim Transport bereits rausgefallen
- alle Leitungen deutlich zu lang, Reverb-Leitung ins Sattelsrohr gestopft
- Hauptlager Dämpferwippe eine Seite lose, die andere viel zu fest.
- großer Versatz der Wippe zum Sitzrohr
- zusätzliche Führungsbuchsen für eine Teleskopstütze am Oberrohr alle defekt, ebenso die Buchse am Steuerrohr links (war dann einfach nicht montiert sondern in Tüte beigelegt, die abgerissenen Gewindebuchsen klimperten dann auch fröhlich im Rahmen rum, also Gabel raus und rausgeholt die Dinger
- Steuersatz zu fest angeschraubt
- Vorderrad mit 0,5 Bar Luft
- Highspeed-Druckstufe der Lyrik ganz zugedreht ("boah was ist die unsensibel"?!)
- Schaltung verstellt, sowohl oberer als auch Unterer Anschlag Schaltwerk verkehrt
- Kurbelschraube links (Kunststoff) viel zu fest angezogen, ließ sich nur mit Gewalt lösen

alles in allem ein Armutszeugnis für den Mechaniker der das gemacht hat, oh man, ich muss da jetzt noch mal hin um die Buchsen am Rahmen wechseln zu lassen, den Rest habe ich selber gemacht, also ich stelle mich daneben und werde den Jungs über die Schulter schauen, die sollen bloß nix mehr an dem Rad anfassen...

ansonsten, geiles Rad!


----------



## Goldsprint (18. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte gestern mein ICB 01 in Sankt Augustin abholen. In L war es überall schon fast ausverkauft. Also hat mir ein freundlicher Verkäufer in Sankt Augustin noch eins aus einer anderen Filiale besorgt. Gestern kam dann der Anruf: Es ist da und ich kann es abholen. Dumm nur, dass Rad noch nicht aufgebaut war; es war noch alles im Karton!!!

Na ja während des Aufbaus konnte man das Formelle klären und noch einen Kaffee trinken. Als ich den Mechanikern beim Zusammenbau zuschaute, hab ich festgestellt, dass die ganzen Leitungen falsch verlegt sind: Die Leitungen kreuzten sich nicht vor dem Vorbau. D. h. die Leitung der Hinterradbremse und des rechten Schalthebels verliefen auf der rechten Seite vom Rahmen, und umgekehrt!

Als ich den Mechaniker drauf ansprach, meinte er nur, dass wäre so richtig, schließlich wurde es auch so vormontiert geliefert. Diskutieren brachte leider nix. Ich hab drauf bestanden, dass die Leitungen/Züge vertauscht werden. Ich bin mal gespannt, es gemacht wurde, wenn ich gleich mein Rad abhole.

Die Werkstatt mach mir irgendwie Angst!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Juli 2013)

kann ich diverse Sachen von bestätigen. Fazit: Würde definitiv nie ein Rad bei Fahrrad XXL zur Reparatur bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (18. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich sehr traurig. Man bietet anscheinend ein klasse bike an und muss nach dem Zusammenbau nochmal alles überprüfen bzw. die Hälfte ändern bzw. ändern lassen.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2013)

Is schon lustig das ganze, wärs irgend ein anderes Bike/Hersteller, dann würde da einfach alles zurückgeschickt werden und der Hersteller in Grund und Boden gestampft und schlechtgeredet werden.

Wenn ich das so lese, isses schon unter aller sau wie die Räder geliefert werden, schon allein der Versatz der Wippe ist ein totales nogo, aber mit ICB Brille is alles fein, echt interessant wie sich Mensch in bestimmten Situationen verhält.

Das Bike das Ihr hier auf die Beine gestellt habt ist echt top, habs am Gardasee gesehen, Ausstattung und besonders die Farbe vom 02er is echt der hammer, schad nur, dass der Hersteller und auch Fahrrad XXL scheints nicht in der Lage sind, Bikes zu bauen...


----------



## Pintie (18. Juli 2013)

ich hätte fürs gleiche Geld lieber ein unmontiertes genommen.

Unterdessen hab ich:
- alles Schrauben kontrolliert (viele Locker oder zu fest, oder rund )
- Schaltung eingestellt (Kette viel übers große runter beim Hochschalten)
- Schaltzüge gekürzt (über 40cm weniger)
- Horst link spiel beseitigt und bolzen abgefeilt
- Lyrik mit je 15ml Öl befüllt. (Kann XXL nix dafür, RS hatte da vielleicht 3ml pro seite drin)
- Die lenker enden hab ich beim ersten Fahren verloren - aber braucht man eh nicht

Fazit:
das Bike ist genial, XXL Monteure und Shop an sich schon einigermaßen unfähig


----------



## warp4 (18. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Is schon lustig das ganze, wärs irgend ein anderes Bike/Hersteller, dann würde da einfach alles zurückgeschickt werden und der Hersteller in Grund und Boden gestampft und schlechtgeredet werden.
> 
> Wenn ich das so lese, isses schon unter aller sau wie die Räder geliefert werden, schon allein der Versatz der Wippe ist ein totales nogo, aber mit ICB Brille is alles fein, echt interessant wie sich Mensch in bestimmten Situationen verhält.
> 
> Das Bike das Ihr hier auf die Beine gestellt habt ist echt top, habs am Gardasee gesehen, Ausstattung und besonders die Farbe vom 02er is echt der hammer, schad nur, dass der Hersteller und auch Fahrrad XXL scheints nicht in der Lage sind, Bikes zu bauen...



Glaube nicht, dass jemand massiven Wippenversatz Dank ICB-Brille als ok empfindet. Das ist ein klares NoGo und sollte auch entsprechend reklamiert werden. Minimalen Versatz wirst Du bei jedem Hersteller finden, das sollte man nicht überbewerten.
Bei den R'n'C Modellen waren wohl einige betroffen, hier wurde recht unkompliziert ein Austausch angeboten, sobald verfügbar.
Finde ich ok.

Was gar nicht geht, ist die teils miserable Aufbau"Qualität" :kotz:
Sowas wie z.B. bei Daniel12 geht gar nicht. Das Rad gehört dem zuständigen "Mechaniker" vor die Füße geworfen ! Da würde ich massiv stänkern !
Da die einzelnen XXL-Filialen eigenständig sind, gibt es wohl auch keine irgendwie gearteten Qualitätsstandards.Hast Du Glück, erwischst Du einen fähigen und engagierten Angestellten, mit Pech siehe oben..

Gruß Uwe


----------



## -Wally- (18. Juli 2013)

Oh man...wenn man bedenkt, was und wie es in der Vergangenheit bei Carver bei diesem Projekt gelaufen ist...da hätte ich wenigstens gedacht, dass mit den Komplettbikes alles gut geht, aber was man hier so liest.
Da bin ich echt froh, dass ich mich fürs blaue Framekit entschieden hab und damit bislang richtig viel Spaß hatte.
 @Boardi05 
Ich glaube mit der ICB Brille hast Du garnicht mal unrecht, kann sich aber vermutlich kaum einer von los sprechen, der das Projekt von Anfang an verfolgt hat...

Ich wüßte garnicht wie ich reagieren würde, wenn ich mein Komplettbike bekommen würde, müsste aber statt sofort los zu ballern, erstmal Montagefehler beseitigen...ich glaub da wäre ich auch ordentlich angepisst, wenns zu sehr ausartet.
 @Carver_Bikes
Vielleicht wäre hier noch Potential für neue Qualitätsicherungsmechanismen zu finden...

Wäre auch interessant, das Projekt zum Abschluss, nach dem Sommer evtl. mit einem Resümee von allen Seiten zu beschließen, vorallem würde mich auch mal interessieren ob sich auch Carver/Fahrrad-XXL zusammen setzt und für sich daraus etwas mitnimmt.

Achso...die Vierfachhalter hab ich gestern auch in der Post gehabt, auch wenn ich die bislang noch nicht brauchte, und schon nun seit Ende Mai mit dem ICB durch die Gegend fahre.
Achso...Stichwort Vierfachhalter, ein kleines Hinweiszettelchen im Umschlag wäre evtl. noch schick gewesen, für die Leute die nicht unbedingt alles hier im Forum mitlesen, gibt sonst sicherlich einige fragende Gesichter beim öffnen...


----------



## piilu (18. Juli 2013)

Hab vorhin das ICB zum ersten mal in Echt gesehen. Das Blau sieht ganz anders aus als auf den Fotos, da könnte ich glatt schwach werden.


----------



## warp4 (18. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ....
> Achso...die Vierfachhalter hab ich gestern auch in der Post gehabt, auch wenn ich die bislang noch nicht brauchte, und schon nun seit Ende Mai mit dem ICB durch die Gegend fahre.
> Achso...Stichwort Vierfachhalter, ein kleines Hinweiszettelchen im Umschlag wäre evtl. noch schick gewesen, für die Leute die nicht unbedingt alles hier im Forum mitlesen, gibt sonst sicherlich einige fragende Gesichter beim öffnen...



Meine waren auch gestern in der Post. MIT Zettel 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## -Wally- (18. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> MIT Zettel



Oh! Also ich kann gerne nochmal genau nachsehen, aber ich könnte schwören da war nichts weiter drin...aber wenns bei mir nur vergessen wurde bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> meine waren auch gestern in der post. Mit zettel :d
> 
> gruß uwe


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vx2200 (18. Juli 2013)

Bei mir war ein kleiner Schnippsel mit in der Tüte:
"ICB Zugführung 4-Fach"


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe auch da kommt noch eine Schulung für die Mitarbeiter. Der eine mit dem ich in Sankt Augustin gesprochen hatte war ein guter aber er meinte dass es einfach zu viel Arbeit zur jetzigen Zeit gibt. Die arbeiten schon deutlich zu lange und da wird nicht groß unterschieden, ob da ein Icb oder Opas Drahtesel steht.

Wenn mich das 1er als Rahmenset effektiv genauso viel wie das Komplettbike gekostet hätte, dann hätte ich nicht mal im Traum ein Komplettbike gekauft,weil ich beim Komplettbike durch ab- und wieder Aufbau mehr Arbeit habe.  Unabhängig vom Hersteller.


----------



## Goldsprint (18. Juli 2013)

So, ich bin gerade vor Ort und wollte es abholen. Die Zugverlegung war natürlich nicht geändert.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte heute auch meine 4-Fach Zugführung im Briefkasten 
auch mit Schnippsel "ICB Zugführung 4-Fach"


----------



## Micha-L (18. Juli 2013)

Wie funktioniert das nun eigentlich mit der 150mm Stütze?

Ich muss die 125er schon ein Stückchen rausziehen, um sie für mich passend einzustellen. Wie weit darf ich die denn max. rausziehen?

Ausserdem wäre mir 150mm Verstellweg wirklich lieber....

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## nino85 (18. Juli 2013)

@Micha-L: Warst du auf der Liste? Wenn ja, solltest du eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen haben.

Gerade wollte ich noch andere Scheiben ans Bike schrauben - die Schrauben, die verbaut waren, sehen allerdings nicht so gesund aus:







Die will ich so nicht mehr verwenden - nicht dass ich mir die Gewinde in der Nabe schrotte. Die hier sollten es ja tun, oder? Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum die Teile so glatt sind. Die Nabe ist doch recht weiches Material, die Scheibe selbst hat so große Bohrungen, dass da nichts im Weg sein dürfte... Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass die Schrauben so schwer rausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (19. Juli 2013)

Krasser Scheiß. Wer bitte schraubt sowas ein, wenn er es vorher in der Hand hatte. Dann besorg dir mal schnell gesunde Schrauben.


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Hat mich auch etwas geschockt - Ich hab jetzt grad keinen Magnet zur Hand um zu schauen, ob das Stahl- oder Aluschrauben sind. Letzteres kann ich mir aber eigentlich fast nicht vorstellen.

Der Nabenkörper ist ja Alu - das kann ja Stahlschrauben eigentlich nicht so versauen... Naja. Ich hoffe mal, dass doch - andersrum wären die Gewinde wohl schon ziemlich hinüber.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Juli 2013)

solche schrauben hab ich noch nie gesehen. erst recht nicht an einer scheibe...


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Jap, die sind vollkommen platt...
Habe noch einen Riser-Lenker mit 40mm eingebaut - damit gehen jetzt auch beim XL-Rahmen die Bremshebel übers Oberrohr weg. Das müsste aber mit 30mm auch schon passen - morgen wird mal geschaut, ob noch ein oder zwei Spacer wegkönnen 

Zusätzlich gleich noch die Leitungsverlegung korrigiert - linke Hebel führen jetzt rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei und umgekehrt. Die Jungs aus Mainz haben die Leitungen schon ordentlich gekürzt - da wird's jetzt eigentlich nur noch spannend, wenn mal der Lenker wirklich um 180° umschlägt - dann hält die vordere Bremsleitung entweder oder halt auch nicht.

Hat jemand die Reverb-Leitungslänge mal gemessen? Meine ist recht genau 135 cm lang - die wurde demnach gekürzt, oder?


----------



## sebbo87 (19. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Gerade wollte ich noch andere Scheiben ans Bike schrauben - die Schrauben, die verbaut waren, sehen allerdings nicht so gesund aus:



Alter Schwede, echt übel. Kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln..


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

So - habe zwischenzeitlich einen Magnet gefunden - die Orignal-Schrauben sind aus Stahl... Was mich jetzt bezüglich der Gewinde in der Nabe nicht wirklich optimistisch stimmt - Ich werde mir das (mit besserer Beleuchtung) morgen mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## warp4 (19. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> So - habe zwischenzeitlich einen Magnet gefunden - die Orignal-Schrauben sind aus Stahl... Was mich jetzt bezüglich der Gewinde in der Nabe nicht wirklich optimistisch stimmt - Ich werde mir das (mit besserer Beleuchtung) morgen mal genauer anschauen.



Mach das auf jeden Fall !
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Gewinde in der Nabe noch in Ordnung sind. Übel.... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

haben die da den schlagschrauber vom auto genommen?
Ich hatte ja die scheiben gewechselt - meine Schrauben waren ok. 
Leider oft so das leute meinen die 6 Scheiben Schrauben viel zu fest zudrehen zu müssen. Alunaben kann übrigens sehr wohl die stahlschraube kaputt machen.
Wenn mir da jemand Aluschrauben in die scheibe machen würde müsste ich ihn glaub ich töten


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung, was die gemacht haben - ich hab jetzt heute morgen bei besserem Licht mal die Gewinde der Nabe angeschaut - die sehen noch ganz gut aus. Toi toi toi,dass sie es wirklich sind. Gewinde ist jedenfalls noch da und sieht (soweit man halt reinschauen kann) noch in Ordnung aus.

Habe das Bild von oben mal an Fahrrad XXL weitergeleitet - mit der Frage, wie sowas bitte sein kann. 2 Schrauben waren bei mir übrigens noch ok, darum sind's nur 4 auf dem Foto.

  @Merlin7: Eine Kombination aus Alu- und Titan-Schrauben (3/3) habe ich schon gesehen - Es gibt alles


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

ti schrauben für die Bremsscheiben sind auch völlig in Ordnung.
Al schrauben haben da aber nichts zu suchen.

Das die Nabe Alu ist hat dabei nichts zu sagen. Ich hoffe für dich das die Naben Ok sind. sonst hast da auch noch ein Teil mit umtausch Wahnsinn...
Stahl schraube in alu gewinde kann man übrigens sehr gut platt machen. Oder Gewindeschneider in Alu. die brechen da sehr gerne ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (19. Juli 2013)

Aijaijai,also da habe ich mit dem Rahmenset 03 ja richtig Glück gehabt. das Einzige ist, dass beim Umwerfer, das vorder GEwinde...schief ist, läuft aber.
Keine großen Macken oder Beulen, eloxal durchgehen, alle SChrauben richtig angezogen (trotzdem HInterbau überprüft und maximal gefettet), alle losen Schrauben, Ausfallenden und Zugführungen im KArton dabei, Wippenversatz nicht nachgemessen, da mit bloßem Auge nichts auffällig, nichts wackelt im montierten Zustand, kein Spiel. Also alles ok. Restliche MOntage fällt dann auf mich zurück ;-)
ein paar meiner Leitungen so z.B. Bremsen waren allerdings vom Vorrad so kurz, dass ich gezwungen war, die HR Bremse rts zu führen und erst auf dem Unterrohr zu kreuzen. Sieht aber trotzdem gut aus und fällt kaum auf.
Mein Evolver kommt nachher wohl an und nächste Woche meine Gabel, dann gibt´s Bilder :-D


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @Micha-L: Warst du auf der Liste? Wenn ja, solltest du eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen haben.
> 
> Gerade wollte ich noch andere Scheiben ans Bike schrauben - die Schrauben, die verbaut waren, sehen allerdings nicht so gesund aus:
> 
> ...



Also wenn die Schrauben in deiner Nabe waren, dann sind die Gewinde deffinitiv kaputt...sag ich jetzt rein intuitiv
Eine Messschraube oder einen Messschieber um den Durchmesser des defekten Gewindes auf der Schraube zu messen hast du nicht?

Die restlichen 2 Schrauben waren i.O.?

G.


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wenn die Schrauben in deiner Nabe waren, dann sind die Gewinde deffinitiv kaputt...sag ich jetzt rein intuitiv
> Eine Messschraube oder einen Messschieber um den Durchmesser des defekten Gewindes auf der Schraube zu messen hast du nicht?
> 
> Die restlichen 2 Schrauben waren i.O.?
> ...



Ich kann einen Messschieber besorgen - Ich war zwar auf 'nem technischen Gymnasium, aber das ist schon ne Weile her: Welchen Innendurchmesser sollte das Gewinde haben?

Die anderen 2 Schrauben waren ok - die sahen so aus, wie die untere Hälfte der linken Schraube auf dem Foto (warum die das im unteren Teil überlebt hat, dann aber im oberen Teil krepiert ist, verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

Man sieht an der ganz links schön das die zu fest zugeknallt wurden.
Das gewinde ist am schraubenkopf überlastet, am ende der schraube konnte sie sich so weit dehnen das es noch elastisch war. Bei schrauben wird der größte Teil der Kraft nur über die ersten 2-4 Windungen übertragen

Zumindest bei der könnte das Gewinde noch ok sein. beim raus schrauben wurde die schraube vorne nicht verändert.

Bauchschmerzen hätte ich aber trotzdem. selbst wenn sich neue schrauben gut rein drehen lassen. Ist halt eine Verbindung die ein klein wenig sicherheitsrelevant ist


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ich kann einen Messschieber besorgen - Ich war zwar auf 'nem technischen Gymnasium, aber das ist schon ne Weile her: Welchen Innendurchmesser sollte das Gewinde haben?



Ne mich würde eher der Außendurchmesser der Schraube interessieren.
Innendurchmesser des Gewindes sollte theoretisch 4,9mm betragen, praktisch aber 5,0-5,1mm, wobei 5,2 mm auch noch in Ordnung wären.

Verdammt hab schon wieder vergessen wie man das Durchmesserzeichen auf der Tastatur macht 

G.


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne mich würde eher der Außendurchmesser der Schraube interessieren.
> Innendurchmesser des Gewindes sollte theoretisch 4,9mm betragen, praktisch aber 5,0-5,1mm, wobei 5,2 mm auch noch in Ordnung wären.
> 
> Verdammt hab schon wieder vergessen wie man das Durchmesserzeichen auf der Tastatur macht
> ...



Ø ? Alt + 0216. Ich organisier' mir mal einen Messschieber.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Die anderen 2 Schrauben waren ok - die sahen so aus, wie die untere Hälfte der linken Schraube auf dem Foto (warum die das im unteren Teil überlebt hat, dann aber im oberen Teil krepiert ist, verstehe ich auch nicht.



Dann würde ich mal die Theorie aufstellen, das man anstelle erstmal alle 6 Schrauben locker, so das man die Scheibe noch bewegen kann um die Scheibe dann in Kraftrichtung zu drehen und um sie dann festzuschrauben, es eher so gemacht hat, das man gleich einfach alle Schrauben rein- und festgeschraubt hat und nach der 2ten waren die Locher nicht mehr exakt stimmig mit den Löchern in der Scheibe.
Aber da man ja nicht von Hand schhraubt, es nicht gemerkt hat das die scheiben nicht mittig sitzt und die Gewalt kommt ja vom Akkuschrauber

Paßt zu der ganzen restlichen Ouallitätseinstellung von den XXL Mechanikern

G.


----------



## Skoalman (19. Juli 2013)

@nino85
Lass mich mal raten: Du hast die Schrauben nicht alle zuerst mal etwas angelöst und dann erst entfernt, sondern eine nach der anderen direkt rausgeschraubt während die restlichen noch fest waren?

Ich vermute folgende Ursache:
Die Schraube sind zum Kopf hin, wo kein Gewinde mehr ist, etwas kleiner im Durchmesser. Bei der Montage werden üblicherweise alle Schrauben erst mal an die Scheibe rangedreht und dann festgezogen. Vor dem Festziehen drehe zumindest ich die Scheibe gegen die Schrauben, da damit der durch das Lochspiel mögliche Höhenschlag eliminiert wird. Wenn du nun die Schrauben rausdrehst ohne alle zuerst mal zu lösen entsteht genau das Schadenbild wie auf dem Foto, da das Gewinde der Schrauben entlang der Bohrung in den (Stahl-)Bremscheiben schrubbt.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ø ? Alt + 0216. Ich organisier' mir mal einen Messschieber.



Danke

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2013)

Skoalman schrieb:


> @nino85
> Lass mich mal raten: Du hast die Schrauben nicht alle zuerst mal etwas angelöst und dann erst entfernt, sondern eine nach der anderen direkt rausgeschraubt während die restlichen noch fest waren?
> 
> Ich vermute folgende Ursache:
> Die Schraube sind zum Kopf hin, wo kein Gewinde mehr ist, etwas kleiner im Durchmesser. Bei der Montage werden üblicherweise alle Schrauben erst mal an die Scheibe rangedreht und dann festgezogen. Vor dem Festziehen drehe zumindest ich die Scheibe gegen die Schrauben, da damit der durch das Lochspiel mögliche Höhenschlag eliminiert wird. Wenn du nun die Schrauben rausdrehst ohne alle zuerst mal zu lösen entsteht genau das Schadenbild wie auf dem Foto, da das Gewinde der Schrauben entlang der Bohrung in den (Stahl-)Bremscheiben schrubbt.




Hehe, zwei Länder, zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke....aber in der Schweiz war man doch wieder einen tikken zu langsam

G.


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Skoalman schrieb:


> @nino85
> Lass mich mal raten: Du hast die Schrauben nicht alle zuerst mal etwas angelöst und dann erst entfernt, sondern eine nach der anderen direkt rausgeschraubt während die restlichen noch fest waren?



Korrekt. In dem Fall wäre ich selbst schuld - was mich aber in dem Fall wirklich freuen würde  
Ich mach' das hinten jetzt testweise mal anders - wenn die Schrauben da sauber rauskommen: Wunderbar - ich brauche nur einen Satz Schrauben für 5 Euro. Wenn nicht, muss sich FXXL damit beschäftigen, würde ich sagen.

Hoffnung - yay!


----------



## Skoalman (19. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hehe, zwei Länder, zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke....aber in der Schweiz war man doch wieder einen tikken zu langsam
> 
> G.



 


nino85 schrieb:


> Korrekt. In dem Fall wäre ich selbst schuld - was mich aber in dem Fall wirklich freuen würde
> Ich mach' das hinten jetzt testweise mal anders - wenn die Schrauben da  sauber rauskommen: Wunderbar - ich brauche nur einen Satz Schrauben für 5  Euro. Wenn nicht, muss sich FXXL damit beschäftigen, würde ich sagen.
> 
> Hoffnung - yay!


Wenn die Gewinde optisch einen guten Eindruck machen, dann würde ich es sowieso einfach mal mit neuen Schrauben versuchen. Beschädigte Gewinde in Aluminium erkennt man normalerweise auf den ersten Blick. Falls der Fehler aber bei FXXL liegen sollte, dann würde ich denen auf jeden Fall irgend ein Goodie als Ausgleich ableiern.


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Skoalman schrieb:


>



Was würde ich nur ohne das Forum machen


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juli 2013)

Schon gesehen?
Im ersten Moment dachte ich: was macht der Root mit einen ICB?!


----------



## Rick7 (19. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt hab schon wieder vergessen wie man das Durchmesserzeichen auf der Tastatur macht
> 
> G.



 Alt * 157 geht auch   = Ø

Edit: boa das Rose Enduro hat beim ersten hinsehen echt verdammte Ähnlichkeit mim ICB. Vor allem die Dämpderaufnahme
        und der untere Drehpunkt der Wippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Schon gesehen?
> Im ersten Moment dachte ich: was macht der Root mit einen ICB?!



Ging mir auch so. Auch die Ausstattattung ist interessant vom Mittleren... Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt


----------



## bansaiman (19. Juli 2013)

ja, ähmm, hööö, vrdammt, das ist jetzt aber echt kopiert  . . . die Wippe ist vom Ion 16 geklaut. Bei dem Rahmen kommt man sich auf den armgenommen vor, wenn jemand sagte, Ähnlichkeiten sind zufällig 

So hätte ich auch gerne die Wippe, nur mit einfachen Bohrungen, damit das doch unterwegs durch Lösen einer SChraube zu machen wäre


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

So - in der Mittagspause mal nach hause gefahren weil mir die Schrauben keine Ruhe gelassen haben.

Schrauben vom Hinterrad habe ich erst gelockert und dann rausgedreht. Resultat:  @Skoalman hatte recht: Alle 6 Schrauben vom Hinterrad sind in Ordnung.

Anschließend nochmal alle Gewinde vom Vorderrad gecheckt: 
Sehen alle noch gut aus. Bei einem fehlt innen die Farbe und die neue Schraube ging etwas schwerer rein als beim Rest - letzteres führe ich aber auf trockene Schraubensicherung im Gewinde zurück. Nach einmal raus und wieder reinschrauben hat auch das gepasst. Bremsscheibe sitzt wie angegossen und  Spiel ist nicht feststellbar.

Ich würde mal sagen: Schwein gehabt.
Jetzt muss ich heute mittag nur noch 6 neue Schrauben und Schraubenkleber besorgen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (19. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Spitze!
> HAtte gestern schon meinen ratlosen XXL MItarbeiter danach gefragt.
> 
> Wann gibt es denn Ersatzschaltaugen udn wie viel werden die kosten?
> Wollte mir mal 1 auf Reserve legen, wenn´s in die Alpen geht




Hi,

entsprechende Ersatzteile gehen nächste online. Dann gibts auch die Preisinfo  

Grüße
Flo


----------



## vx2200 (19. Juli 2013)

Gibts was neues bzgl. tausch der Rahmen mit Versatz an der Wippe?
Möchte vermeiden das es irgendwann heisst: "Nö, dein Rahmen ist schon zu lange benutzt. Den Tauschen wir nicht mehr..."


----------



## nino85 (19. Juli 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Gibts was neues bzgl. tausch der Rahmen mit Versatz an der Wippe?
> Möchte vermeiden das es irgendwann heisst: "Nö, dein Rahmen ist schon zu lange benutzt. Den Tauschen wir nicht mehr..."



Meine Auskunft ist die, dass die FXXL-Shops zwischenzeitlich über die Problematik informiert wurden und die Wippen/Rahmen fotografieren/vermessen müssen. Anschließend wird entschieden, ob es einen neuen Rahmen oder nur eine neue Wippe braucht. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du (wie bei den anderen Mängeln auch) auf den Shop zugehen musst, der dir das Bike zusammengeschraubt hat.

In meinem Fall war das Mainz. Die Abwicklung wird nach Rücksprache mit Mainz in meinem Fall aber FahrradXXL Walcher bei Stuttgart übernehmen (der liegt näher bei mir und ich will das Rad nicht einschicken, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt).


----------



## vx2200 (19. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info, allerdings hab ich einen R'n'C.

Nachdem sich im R'n'C Thread  @Stefan.Stark in Schweigen hüllt und Nachfragen zu diesem Thema ignoriert dachte ich mir, ich frag mal den Flo ob der was weis.


----------



## Micha-L (19. Juli 2013)

@Carver_Bikes:

Hallo Flo,
ich bin ja nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines ICB02.

Ich habe für die 150mm Stütze nichts erhalten, keine Zahlungsaufforderung oder so, war aber auf Merlin's ursprünglicher Liste.

Kannst Du da einmal nachschauen? Oder muss ich auf Hans warten?

Danke & Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juli 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, allerdings hab ich einen R'n'C.
> 
> Nachdem sich im R'n'C Thread  @_Stefan.Stark_ in Schweigen hüllt und Nachfragen zu diesem Thema ignoriert dachte ich mir, ich frag mal den Flo ob der was weis.



Hi VX,

sorry... ich hätte zwischendurch mal ein paar Infos rüber lassen können... war in letzter Zeit leider nicht viel im IBC unterwegs... Stress und so 
Die Rahmen von den Leuten auf der Doodle-Liste sollen mit der nächsten Rutsche ausgetauscht werden... Status ist immer noch Lieferung im Winter. Die Leute haben sich ja schon zeitig eingetragen, da wird dann auch keiner meckern, dass es zu spät ist.
Bei den Serienbikes müssen eventuelle Reklas den ganz normalen Weg gehen (Filiale oder Webshop).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2013)

Wenn du grad hier bist: links 0,3mm zur Strebe, rechts 1,3 und der dämpfer flutscht. konsturktionstechnisch ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

kannst du noch mal sagen ab welcher Abweichung der Rahmen getauscht wird?

Danke und Gruß

Christian



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi VX,
> 
> sorry... ich hätte zwischendurch mal ein paar Infos rüber lassen können... war in letzter Zeit leider nicht viel im IBC unterwegs... Stress und so
> Die Rahmen von den Leuten auf der Doodle-Liste sollen mit der nächsten Rutsche ausgetauscht werden... Status ist immer noch Lieferung im Winter. Die Leute haben sich ja schon zeitig eingetragen, da wird dann auch keiner meckern, dass es zu spät ist.
> ...


----------



## visionthing (22. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @Micha-L: Warst du auf der Liste? Wenn ja, solltest du eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen haben.
> 
> Gerade wollte ich noch andere Scheiben ans Bike schrauben - die Schrauben, die verbaut waren, sehen allerdings nicht so gesund aus:
> 
> ...



Ich habe genau das selbe festgestellt beim umschrauben der Scheiben. Ausserdem waren die Züge so kurz das es mir beim ersten mal Lenker umschlagen den linken Schifter intern zerstört hat. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## nino85 (22. Juli 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ich habe genau das selbe festgestellt beim umschrauben der Scheiben. Ausserdem waren die Züge so kurz das es mir beim ersten mal Lenker umschlagen den linken Schifter intern zerstört hat.
> 
> »von unterwegs mit tapatalk«



Zu den Schrauben: Ich tippe auf dasselbe Problem wie bei mir: Schrauben einzeln rausgedreht und nicht vorher alle gelöst? Die Spuren kommen in dem Fall von der Stahlscheibe der Bremse - die ist auf Spannung und ruiniert dir dann die Gewinde (du drehst sie quasi mit Gewalt an der Scheibe vorbei und drückst dadurch die Gewinde der Schraube kaputt).


----------



## visionthing (22. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher wie ich die schrauben gelöst habe. Das würde auch erklären warum die Gewinde in der Nabe noch gut sind. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## bansaiman (23. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi VX,
> 
> sorry... ich hätte zwischendurch mal ein paar Infos rüber lassen können... war in letzter Zeit leider nicht viel im IBC unterwegs... Stress und so
> Die Rahmen von den Leuten auf der Doodle-Liste sollen mit der nächsten Rutsche ausgetauscht werden... Status ist immer noch Lieferung im Winter. Die Leute haben sich ja schon zeitig eingetragen, da wird dann auch keiner meckern, dass es zu spät ist.
> ...




Wollte fragen, ob man auch eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft fahren kann in dem Steuersatz? Gibt es dafür den entsprechenden Konus nachzukaufen oder von welchem Hersteller kann ich den benutzen?


Passt der vllt

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...1-8-_Gabel_und_1-5_Steuersatz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

oder der

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...r-Tapered-Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8::39035.html


?


----------



## -Wally- (23. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wollte fragen, ob man auch eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Schaft fahren kann in dem Steuersatz? Gibt es dafür den entsprechenden Konus nachzukaufen oder von welchem Hersteller kann ich den benutzen?
> 
> 
> Passt der vllt
> ...



Moin,

exakt das erste Teil von GoCycle hatte ich bestellt und an meine Totem verbaut und funzt prima, hab mir nur bei der Montage einen abgebrochen, weils etwas stramm auf dem Schaft sitzt, mit etwas Wärme gings dann aber ohne jegliche Anstrengung und Kraft in ca. 2 Sekunden drauf. 
Den beim Steuersatz mitgelieferten Gabelkonus musst Du dann nur noch drauf montieren und fertig. Kleiner Tip: Der Gabelkonus hat mich auch etwas geärgert, weil er sehr stramm auf dem Reduzierkonus saß, also hab ich den mit einer ganz dünnen Trennscheibe geschlitzt, wie es bei sehr vielen Steuersätzen ja sowieso der Fall ist, so hab ich den Gabelkonus dann auch ohne einen großen Kraftakt auf den Reduzierkonus bekommen.

Das Fun Works Teil sieht auch gut aus...laut dem Bild ist es sogar schon geschlitzt, was die Montage sehr vereinfacht, aber das Dingen ist ja schon Reduzier und Gabelkonus in einem, da weiß ich nicht ob die Schale zum Lager des vorhandenen Steuersatzes passt, die Chancen stehen aber gut würde ich sagen.

Derzeit teste ich eine Lyrik in meinem ICB, die hab ich mal mit einem Sixpack Konus montiert, die gibts auch einzeln zum nachkaufen, und wie ich gerade sehe sind auch die mittlerweile geschlitzt, was bei mir noch nicht der Fall ist, aber das Teil passt ganz hervorragend aufs Lager!

-> http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=588


----------



## bansaiman (23. Juli 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> exakt das erste Teil von GoCycle hatte ich bestellt und an meine Totem verbaut und funzt prima, hab mir nur bei der Montage einen abgebrochen, weils etwas stramm auf dem Schaft sitzt, mit etwas Wärme gings dann aber ohne jegliche Anstrengung und Kraft in ca. 2 Sekunden drauf.
> Den beim Steuersatz mitgelieferten Gabelkonus musst Du dann nur noch drauf montieren und fertig. Kleiner Tip: Der Gabelkonus hat mich auch etwas geärgert, weil er sehr stramm auf dem Reduzierkonus saß, also hab ich den mit einer ganz dünnen Trennscheibe geschlitzt, wie es bei sehr vielen Steuersätzen ja sowieso der Fall ist, so hab ich den Gabelkonus dann auch ohne einen großen Kraftakt auf den Reduzierkonus bekommen.
> ...



So....
habe gerade mit dem netten Herren von Carver telefoniert und der sagte, es sei gerade eine erste Charge von Reduzierkoni gekommen, die es noch so nachgibt für Interessierte, kosten nada 
Der einzige Haken, sie sind aus Stahl  und etwas gewichtiger.
Aber wenn er in ein paar Tagen da ist, kann ich gerne ein Bild hier einstellen und dann kann man den ja mit den Online Angeboten der Alupendante vergleichen, vllt passt einer der günstigen Alus ja.

Liegen in St. Augustin auch zur abholung parat. Einfach mal anrufen ;-)


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juli 2013)

Moin!
Info an alle ICB02 *Komplettrad-*Besitzer:
Bei einigen Chargen der Charger Pro Laufräder gab es Fälle, in denen Alunippel gerissen sind. Leider sind wir betroffen. 
Aus Sicherheitsgründen möchte Sunringlé die Alunippel der betroffenen Chargen gegen Messingnippel austauschen.
Es gibt für ICB02-Kunden 2 Optionen:


Laufrad über die Filiale oder den Onlineshop einschicken, die Nippel werden dann von Sunringlé getauscht. Über den Carver Service ([email protected]) könnt ihr eure Laufräder zurückholen lassen, das gilt auch für Kunden, die das Rad in einer Filiale gekauft haben.
Wer das selbst machen möchte, kann die Nippel über uns beziehen. Bitte kontaktiert dazu eure Filiale, den Carver Service oder zur Not auch mich.
Natürlich kommt das, gelinde gesagt, etwas ungelegen. 
Wer erstmal weiterfahren und die Laufräder erst später einschicken möchte (wovon ich natürlich dringend abraten muss), sollte seine Laufräder zumindest regelmäßig überprüfen.
Sorry wegen der Umstände!

Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

Glauben die wirklich das die Messing mehr halten?
Egal... gibt es da ein Zeitfenster in dem man die einschicken muss? 
Würde erst mal damit weiterfahren. und das machen wenn das Wetter mal schlechter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (23. Juli 2013)

Mir ist zwar schon einer der Nippel gerissen aber weshalb dann gleich auf schwere Messingnippel wechseln?
Ich fahre auch an allen anderen Laufrädern auch bei denen die etwas aushalten sollen Alunippel und mit den normalen DT-Swiss Alunippeln hatte ich noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Glauben die wirklich das die Messing mehr halten?
> Egal... gibt es da ein Zeitfenster in dem man die einschicken muss?
> Würde erst mal damit weiterfahren. und das machen wenn das Wetter mal schlechter ist.



Moin!
Ein Zeitfenster wurde nicht vorgegeben. Generell zwingt euch niemand dazu, die Nippel tauschen zu lassen. Streng genomme ist das eure Entscheidung. 
Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich schätze mal daß man im Schadensfall mit irgendwelchen Ansprüchen einpacken kann, wenn man die Info einfach ignoriert.
Man kann den Austausch ja auch machen lassen, wenn die Saison vorbei ist.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

Na dann erst mal danke für die Info. Werde ich mal im Auge behalten. 
Hatte bisher nie Probleme mit Alu nippeln. nicht mal für extrem einsatz (und mit meinen 100kg fordere ich die LR schon...).

Werde meine erst mal fahren. Sollte ich mir einen 650B LRS gönnen wäre das dann der Zeitpunkt zum einschicken. 

Gibt es da von sun ringle ein offizielles Statement?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juli 2013)

Das war das offizielle Statement. Ich habe nur übersetzt und den unwichtigen Teil weggelassen. Alle Maßnahmen habe ich mit Sunringle so abgesprochen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## fabeltierkater (23. Juli 2013)

> Aus Sicherheitsgründen möchte Sunringlé die Alunippel der betroffenen Chargen gegen Messingnippel austauschen.


 @Carver_Bikes : Ist davon jeder Charger Pro an den ICB02 betroffen, oder gibt es auch funktionierende? Ich halte es ja schon für eine sehr schwache Leistung seitens Sunringle, die schlechten Alunippel gegen billige, schwere Messingnippel zu tauschen, statt gegen brauchbare Alunippel....


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juli 2013)

fabeltierkater schrieb:


> @_Carver_Bikes_ : Ist davon jeder Charger Pro an den ICB02 betroffen, oder gibt es auch funktionierende? Ich halte es ja schon für eine sehr schwache Leistung seitens Sunringle, die schlechten Alunippel gegen billige, schwere Messingnippel zu tauschen, statt gegen brauchbare Alunippel....



Ja, alle ICB02 sind betroffen. Den Charger Pro gibt's ja schon länger mit Alunippeln, und solche Probleme traten bisher meines Wissens nicht auf. Die Gründe für den Austausch gegen Messing wurden nicht weiter erläutert, liegen aber m.E. auf der Hand. Messing ist unproblematischer als Alu.
Es geht bei diesem Austausch ja nicht darum, die Nippel gegen "billigere" zu tauschen, sondern darum, eine dauerhaft sichere Funktion zu gewährleisten. 
Schwach wäre es gewesen, gar nichts zu tun. Ich persönlich finde die Aktion absolut okay. Wenn's um die Sicherheit der Kunden geht, macht man eben keine Kompromisse. 
Das mag aber natürlich jeder bewerten wie er/sie mag.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mein icb 2 grad mal ein wenig geputzt und mir die nippel angeschaut. optisch gar nix zu sehen. Wäre interessant einen Defekten mal abzulichten. ob das Haarrisse waren oder gewinde raus gerissen usw.

Wo ich schmunzeln musste... Da wurde hier ewig über die decals diskutiert - meine sind nach 250km Touren schon arg zeflättert. und wohl auch nicht sehr Wasserfest. Die Aufkleber lösen sich schon an den Enden. 
Ganz schwarz ist eh am besten


----------



## vscope (23. Juli 2013)

ich denk mir gut kontrollier mal die speichenspannung... hat ja schon ca 10.000 hm runter + die rückholaktion...
nehme die ersten 2 speichen zwischen die finger und bing. hab noch nicht mal zusammengedrückt. nippel gerissen.... na toll. 
dann die anderen und wieder bing. 2ter nippel gerissen.
ist wohl ein ernstzunehmenedes problem. verdammte ... 
wollte morgen und am we biken gehen und alles schon tubeless umgebaut... kotz
hätt ich die speichen nur nicht angerührt... 

was tun? einschicken und den ganzen sommer kein bike haben?
mein fritzz hab ich gestern verkauft... tolle alternative...

neu einpeichen lassen und wieder tubeless aufziehen. shit!

@Carver_Bikes
ist nicht rein euer problem aber vielleicht kann man noch was anderes machen....?
und man sollte glaub ich alle käufer anschreiben... nicht nur im forum posten...
wenn ich die laufräder zurücksende. bekomme ich dann auch messing nippel montiert?
wer macht das neu einspeichen?
wie lange dauerts?

welche ersatznippel brauch ich?
ist das standard? kann man da jeden nehmen?

Hier ein Foto:





ps: wer traut sich sein laufrad abzudrücken?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes
> ist nicht rein euer problem aber vielleicht kann man noch was anderes machen....?
> und man sollte glaub ich alle käufer anschreiben... nicht nur im forum posten...



Cheffe, natürlich werden die Kunden auch so angemailt. 
Im Schadensfall wendet euch bitte an eure Filiale, die können auch selbst die Nippel tauschen. Je nach Auftagslage in der Werkstatt geht das evtl. schneller, aber mitten in der Saison gehen die Werkstätten leider eh schon auf dem Zahnfleisch.
Wer sich das zutraut, kann die Nippel auch selbst tauschen, siehe voriger Beitrag. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß irgendeine Filiale Leih-Laufräder in  20mm/142*12mm hat, gehen gegen Null, aber fragen würde ich trotzdem.
Insgesamt können wir leider nur wenig tun, um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (23. Juli 2013)

Servus zusammen,

habe mir nach dem Bremsscheiben-Schrauben-Drama einen Satz neue Schrauben bestellt - Avids. Die sind jetzt ca. 1mm kürzer als die originalen Schrauben. Das sollte aber kein Problem darstellen, oder?


----------



## Micha-L (23. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Cheffe, natürlich werden die Kunden auch so angemailt.
> Im Schadensfall wendet euch bitte an eure Filiale, die können auch selbst die Nippel tauschen. Je nach Auftagslage in der Werkstatt geht das evtl. schneller, aber mitten in der Saison gehen die Werkstätten leider eh schon auf dem Zahnfleisch.
> Wer sich das zutraut, kann die Nippel auch selbst tauschen, siehe voriger Beitrag.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß irgendeine Filiale Leih-Laufräder in  20mm/142*12mm hat, gehen gegen Null, aber fragen würde ich trotzdem.
> ...



Gibts von SunRingle eine Info, wie lange man beim Einschicken warten muss? Die haben ja nun sicher auch einen gewissen *hust* Berg an Laufrädern zu bearbeiten?

(Hintergrund: Ich würde meine dann am in der ersten Oktoberwoche einschicken, weil ich da sowieso im Urlaub bin)


----------



## vscope (23. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Cheffe, natürlich werden die Kunden auch so angemailt.
> Im Schadensfall wendet euch bitte an eure Filiale, die können auch selbst die Nippel tauschen. Je nach Auftagslage in der Werkstatt geht das evtl. schneller, aber mitten in der Saison gehen die Werkstätten leider eh schon auf dem Zahnfleisch.
> Wer sich das zutraut, kann die Nippel auch selbst tauschen, siehe voriger Beitrag.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß irgendeine Filiale Leih-Laufräder in  20mm/142*12mm hat, gehen gegen Null, aber fragen würde ich trotzdem.
> ...



ich sitze mit meinem icb in wien, österreich. daher wirds wohl schwieriger in die nächste fahrrad xxl filiale zu fahren....

ich bin auch im september 3 wochen weg...
und ich würde jetzt mal die 2 nippel selbst tauschen..

die sollen neue lrs senden.... und ich sende den alten zurück...
der kunde kann ja nichts dafür dass sie in der Qualitätskontrolle ******** gebaut haben


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

Also da mache ich mir lieber selber neue rein....
wenn ich mir die Qualität ansehe wie die bikes zusammengebaut wurden - da würde ich in der xxl filiale nicht mal eine klingel montieren lassen.

und jetzt wo man das bike endlich mal hat Wochen oder Monate auf neue Laufräder warten - nein danke

(meine 125er Reverb lässt immer noch auf sich warten...)



vscope schrieb:


> ps: wer traut sich sein laufrad abzudrücken?



Hm hab ich heute gemacht bevor ich das Bild gesehen hab - gut gegangen.

Zeigt ja auch wo die Dinger nachgeben. Das kann man nicht kontrollieren. Oder vorhersagen. 

Ungut das jetzt zu wissen. unterwegs kommt das nicht so gut.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (23. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Gibts von SunRingle eine Info, wie lange man beim Einschicken warten muss? Die haben ja nun sicher auch einen gewissen *hust* Berg an Laufrädern zu bearbeiten?
> 
> (Hintergrund: Ich würde meine dann am in der ersten Oktoberwoche einschicken, weil ich da sowieso im Urlaub bin)



Nope, die können das verständlicherweise nur schwer abschätzen. Der "Berg an Laufrädern" türmt sich da ja nicht auf einmal auf, viele der betroffenen Kunden werden wahrscheinlich auch erstmal fahren und die Nippel erst austauschen lassen, wenn's wirklich nötig ist. 
Austauschlaufräder seitens Sunringlé wird's natürlich nicht geben. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (23. Juli 2013)

Carver hat aber auch echt Pech. Mich wundert warum Sun nicht schon eher damit kam. Man liest immer mal wieder von diesem Problem und zwar schon seit Dezember 2012.

Naja die Messing Nippel vom Charger Comp scheinen ganz gut zu halten. Mich freut auch wie schnell die Decals zerfetzt waren. Spart man sich das abpiddeln. Im Hinterrad hab ich nun etwas Seitenschlag. Hab keine Ahnung obs von ner Landung oder zu geringer Speichenspannung kam.


----------



## scottfreakx (23. Juli 2013)

die dinger sin sicher maschinengespeicht..folglich setzt sich das halt alles noch ne ecke  is doch normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> habe mir nach dem Bremsscheiben-Schrauben-Drama einen Satz neue Schrauben bestellt - Avids. Die sind jetzt ca. 1mm kürzer als die originalen Schrauben. Das sollte aber kein Problem darstellen, oder?



Unbedenklich.


----------



## sebbo87 (24. Juli 2013)

Schon erstaunlich, dass allein hier schon einige Leute diese Probleme hatten. Bei mir hats während der Abfahrt auch einen Nippel zerlegt. Die Speiche ist dabei dann auch drauf gegangen. Alles im Allen lohnt sichs wahrscheinlich schon die Nippel zu tauschen..

Schon witzig, dass die Laufräder jetzt genau das bestätigen, was man denen bei der Wahl zum LRS so nachgesagt hat. ******* nur, dass wirs jetzt ausbaden müssen.


----------



## vscope (24. Juli 2013)

so heute das lr ausgebaut, habs gestern gar nicht mehr genau angesehen weil ich mich so geärgert habe....

siehe da gleich 3 nippel sind im eimer...


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

da war die einspeichmaschine wohl etwas fest eingestellt.
Muss man jetzt also abwÃ¤gen:

- Weiterfahren und hoffen das nichts passiert.
- einschicken und wahrscheinlich erst mal wieder nicht fahren. 
- selber machen.

Da ich das kenne wie lange das dauern kann bis man die Dinger wieder hat kommt einschicken eher nicht in Frage. Dann hÃ¤tte man gleich MY14 kaufen kÃ¶nnen.

Frage: Sind das irgendwie besondere Speichen? oder hat jemand fÃ¼r mich die genaue Spezifikation?
WÃ¼rde mir ein paar besorgen und halt auf Tour Ersatz mitnehmen.

edith gefunden...
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35695_Ersatzspeiche-fuer-Charger-Pro-26--.html

d.h. ein satz speichen + nippel kostet 80â¬...

ein satz gute alu nippel sind ca 15â¬. Auf Messing hab ich keinen Bock. wiegen 50g mehr, und bringt rein gar nichts, auÃer kack Optik.


----------



## darkJST (24. Juli 2013)

Einige wenige werden wohl nen zweiten Satz LaufrÃ¤der rumliegen haben...oder an nem anderen Rad verbaut.

Du kannst irgendwelche Speichen nehmen, die LÃ¤nge sollte passen. Am schnellsten kommt man wohl wenn man zum freundlichen Zweiradmechaniker an der Ecke geht und sich dort andere Nippel einspeichen lÃ¤sst, entweder die von FXXL oder die guten Alunippel von dt swiss oder Sapim. Muss man zwar draufzahlen, kann aber zeitnah wieder fahren. Bei meinem kostet die reine Arbeitsleistung vom Einspeichen 30 â¬, Nippel tauschen kann nicht viel teurer sein.

Man bekommt Ã¼brigens raus was fÃ¼r ein Typ Speiche es ist wenn man oben knapp unterm Gewinde und in der Mitte der Speiche misst. 2,0 durchgÃ¤ngig, 2,0/1,8/2,0...etc. Hersteller ist egal, wobei man bei dt und Sapim nichts falsch machen kann.


----------



## warp4 (24. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Nope, die können das verständlicherweise nur schwer abschätzen. Der "Berg an Laufrädern" türmt sich da ja nicht auf einmal auf, viele der betroffenen Kunden werden wahrscheinlich auch erstmal fahren und die Nippel erst austauschen lassen, wenn's wirklich nötig ist.
> Austauschlaufräder seitens Sunringlé wird's natürlich nicht geben.
> Gruß Hans



Sorry, wenn ich mich als Nichtbetroffener einmische (R'n'C sei Dank !), aber die Abwicklung seitens Sunringlé finde ich erbärmlich !

Immerhin reden wir hier von einem Produktionsfehler an einem sicherheitsrelevanten Teil. Die Einstellung " Abwarten und Tee trinken" ist vielleicht noch am Hollandrad angebracht, aber sicher nicht an einem Enduro. Wenn nach einer harten Landung ein LR deswegen kollabiert und sich jemand verletzt, was dann ? Pech gehabt ?
Die Teile gehören *umgehend* ausgetauscht, ohne wenn und aber !

Würdet Ihr dieses Vorgehen auch z.B. am Auto tolerieren ?
"An den Alufelgen des Herstellers xyz können Speichen brechen. Ob Sie die Räder jetzt einschicken oder nach Ihrer Sommerurlaubsreise, bleibt Ihnen überlassen. Ach ja, um sicher zu gehen, tauschen wir die Alufelgen gegen Stahlfelgen"
Überspitzt, klar, aber imho auch nicht soo weit weg.
Just my 2cents

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

Hab keinen anderen passenden LRS... deshalb ist einschicken kacke.
Wenn das schneller als 4 Wochen ist würde mich das wundern.

Man kann für die LR Carver keine Vorwürfe machen - aber bei dem Speed und der Qualität die die XXL Filialen an den Tag legen dauert das sicher ewig. Der Versand meines ICB 2 dauert jetzt schon 3 Wochen und ich hab immer noch nicht alle Teile....

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe baut  mir da die XXL Filiale Messing Nippel ein. Mal vom Messing abgesehen - Vertrauen in vernünftiges Einspeichen hab ich da nicht. Wenn das wie bei den Komplettbikes läuft muss man wahrscheinlich 5 Speichen pro LR ausbauen und richtig einfädeln....
Kann man es gleich selber machen.

Hab noch DT prolock alu nippel. die werde ich dann mal bei Gelegenheit einbauen. Schon geil wie viel Stunden ich unterdessen an dem Bike nacharbeiten musste.


----------



## doriuscrow (24. Juli 2013)

Bitte nicht ernstnehmen: Sorry, aber mir ist langweilig!





Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum meine Kumpels bergauf immer so schnell vornewegschieben ... meine Messingnippel sind einfach zu schwer!


----------



## f4lkon (24. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum meine Kumpels bergauf immer so schnell vornewegschieben ... meine Messingnippel sind einfach zu schwer!



Natürlich auch, weil silberne Messingnippel so wahnsinnig hässlich sind und sie das Elend nicht ertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> - Weiterfahren und hoffen das nichts passiert.
> - einschicken und wahrscheinlich erst mal wieder nicht fahren.
> - selber machen.
> 
> .



-nicht beachten und fahren bis er wirklich krum ist, das wäre das was ich machen würde...danach einschicken

G.


----------



## vscope (24. Juli 2013)

Das Problem ist wenn dir auf der Tour ein Nippel reißt ist die Speiche auch im Eimer. Dann musst erst neue Speichen bestellen... Das dauert...
Ganz zu schweigen davon, daß wenn wie bei mir 3 Nippel reißen es auch sehr unglimpflich ausgehen kann für den Fahrer....


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

vor allem macht das zentrieren um so weniger Spaß um so weniger Speichen ein LRS hat....

Ich hoffe einfach das meiner bis nächsten Sommer hält, dann kommt eh 650B.

die Alu Messing Diskussion kann man sich übrigens schenken. Die Zeiten wo Messing Vorteile hatte sind halt mal vorbei. -> und da kommts - solange man vernünftige Alu nippel verbaut. Und da gab es wohl welche die 0,3 Cent billiger waren.


----------



## nino85 (24. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Unbedenklich.



Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, vielen Dank für die Info 
Dann kann ich jetzt ja beruhigt (abgesehen von irgendwelchen reißenden Alu-Nippeln) fahren gehen.


----------



## sebbo87 (24. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> so heute das lr ausgebaut, habs gestern gar nicht mehr genau angesehen weil ich mich so geärgert habe....
> 
> siehe da gleich 3 nippel sind im eimer...



Da kommt man echt in einen Bereich, wos für den Fahrer wirklich gefährlich wird 
Nett das Sunringle reagiert hat und die Nippel wechselt, aber bei einem solchen Sicherheitsmangel wäre deutlich besserer Support angebracht, als "Schick den LRS ein, bekommst dann irgendwann mal wieder mit Messing Nippeln zurück". Eigentlich müsste es da fast schon eine koordinierte Rückrufaktion geben..


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juli 2013)

News von Nebenschauplatz: die Tuningkits für den Monarch Dämpfer sind online.
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/fahrrad-teile/gabeln-daempfer/rock-shox-monarch-air-can-hv-tuning-kit
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juli 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Da kommt man echt in einen Bereich, wos für den Fahrer wirklich gefährlich wird
> Nett das Sunringle reagiert hat und die Nippel wechselt, aber bei einem solchen Sicherheitsmangel wäre deutlich besserer Support angebracht, als "Schick den LRS ein, bekommst dann irgendwann mal wieder mit Messing Nippeln zurück". Eigentlich müsste es da fast schon eine koordinierte Rückrufaktion geben..



Hab grad nochmal mit Sunringlé telefoniert. Die Bearbeitungszeit inhouse beträgt nicht mehr als 5 Werktage.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (24. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal mit Sunringlé telefoniert. Die Bearbeitungszeit inhouse beträgt nicht mehr als 5 Werktage.
> Gruß Hans



Hallo Hans,

erstmal: Willkommen zurück 

Frage: Rechne ich richtig?

2 Werktage Versand zu Euch
1 Werktag Bearbeitung durch Euch (Wareneingang/Ausgang, etc.)
2 Werktage Versand zu Sunringlé
5 Werktage bei Sunringlé
2 Werktage Versand zu Euch
1 Werktag Bearbeitung durch Euch (Wareneingang/Ausgang, etc.)
2 Werktage Versand zu mir
-----------------------------------------------
15 Werktage bis das reparierte Rad wieder bei mir ist. 
Kann man das Rad auch direkt zu Sunringlé schicken, damit müsste man dann ja den Doppel-Versand und Umweg über Euch umgehen können, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> erstmal: Willkommen zurück
> 
> ...



Man kann die Laufräder auch direkt zu Sunringlé schicken. Wir klären nur gerade noch ab, ob wir das evtl. etwas eleganter hinbekommen. Ich kann später mehr dazu sagen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## noam (24. Juli 2013)

15 Werktage wohl gemerkt. Sind für mich 3 Wochen....


----------



## sebbo87 (24. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Hab grad nochmal mit Sunringlé telefoniert. Die Bearbeitungszeit inhouse beträgt nicht mehr als 5 Werktage.
> Gruß Hans



Das hört sich ja sogar noch vernünftig an. Danke für deinen Einsatz


----------



## TheMerge (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ca. 10 Tagen das ICB 02 gekauft, da mir mein MTB geklaut wurde und ich durch dieses Forum und meinem Onkle auf das Bike aufmerksam wurde.! 

Da ich MTB Neuling bin, steh ich jetzt vor einigen Fragen und weiß nicht was ich tun soll.
Ich habe gelesen das die Monteure aus Sankt Augustin sich nicht wirklich daran halten wie fest die Schrauben angezogen werden müssen, die Züge zu lang lassen, Schaltung falsch einstellen etc. 
Werde heute Abend zu meinem Onkel fahren und diese Dinge alle prüfen und ggf. anpassen bzw. neu einstellen.
Zweiter Punkt ist das Problem mit den LR, wofür ich keine schnelle Lösung habe. Was ratet ihr mir, LR einschicken und das neue Bike bei dem Wetter evtl. 2-3 Wochen nicht nutzen können. Wie ist die Gefahr einzustufen? Kann ich überhaupt noch damit fahren ohne Angst zuhaben das mir die Speichen um die Ohren fliegen?
Zuletzt lese ich gerade das es für den Monarch Dämpfer ein Tuning Kit gibt. Wofür? Wo liegt genau das Problem und was kann ich damit beheben bzw. tunen?

Für ein paar gute Tipps und Ratschläge von euch wäre ich sehr dankbar.

thx 
Tim


----------



## vscope (24. Juli 2013)

@sebbo87

Monarch Tuning Kit brauchst du nur wenn du bei den 25-30% Sag trotzdem durschlägst. Da musst aber schon etwas mehr auf die Waage bringen 

Laufrad:
Musst du selbst ermessen. Würde damit keine Alpenüberquerung machen 
Da aber bisher nur 2 damit Probleme hatten kanns gut sein daß gar nichts ist. Ich würde damit mal ein wenig herumfahren und danach die Speichen nochmal ordentlich abdrücken. 

Alle Schrauben kontrollieren ist niemals schlecht!


----------



## TheMerge (24. Juli 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> @sebbo87
> 
> Monarch Tuning Kit brauchst du nur wenn du bei den 25-30% Sag trotzdem durschlägst. Da musst aber schon etwas mehr auf die Waage bringen
> 
> ...



Ich denke mit meinen 85kg brauche ich das nicht, danke für den Hinweis.

Eine Alpenüberquerung habe ich zur Zeit nicht vor, werde das Problem hier im Forum mal weiter beobachten und schauen ob bei noch welchen das Problem auftritt, ich hoffe ich bin nicht der nächste! 

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## vscope (24. Juli 2013)

85kg ist glaub ich optimal! 
Bei meinen 79kg brauch ich 32% Sag um fast den ganzen Federweg zu nutzen..


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juli 2013)

Also, folgendes zum Ablauf:

Ihr könnt beim Carver Service ([email protected]) gegen Angabe der Bestellnr./Kd-Nr. einen Rückholschein für den kostenlosen Versand beantragen. *Wichtig: dabei die Adresse für den Rückversand angeben!!!*
Das gilt für alle ICB02 Kunden unabhängig davon, wo und wie ihr es gekauft habt.
Dabei könnt ihr angeben, daß ihr den Laufradsatz direkt zu Sunringlé schicken wollt. Ihr bekommt den LRS dann auch direkt ohne Umweg über uns wieder zurück. Das spart Zeit.

Ihr bekommt dann vom Carver Service eine PDF zum Ausdrucken zugemailt, diese fungiert als Paketmarke. Die Adresse von Sunringlé ist bereits eingetragen. 
Ihr müsstet euch nur einen Karton besorgen, der nicht größer sein darf als 60*60*120cm (sonst ist es Sperrgut und die Paketmarke ist nicht gültig).
Dann noch den ausgedruckten Rückholschein auf den Karton kleben (*Adresse für den Rückversand nochmals mit beilegen)* und fertig. 

Damit könnten wir zumindest die Bearbeitungszeit auf 1-2 Wochen reduzieren. 

Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2013)

Jetzt gebt ihr aber Gas, sauber Hans  Daran sollten sich einige Hersteller mal ein paar dicke Scheiben abschneiden....


----------



## nino85 (24. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Also, folgendes zum Ablauf:
> 
> Ihr könnt beim Carver Service ([email protected]) gegen Angabe der Bestellnr./Kd-Nr. einen Rückholschein für den kostenlosen Versand beantragen. *Wichtig: dabei die Adresse für den Rückversand angeben!!!*
> Das gilt für alle ICB02 Kunden unabhängig davon, wo und wie ihr es gekauft habt.
> ...



 @Hans: Keine Einwände, danke fürs Kümmern 

Eine Frage noch:

Was ist mit Scheiben und Kassette - muss das weg oder kann das theoretisch dranbleiben?

Gruß


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

klingt nach einer guten Lösung.
Lasse trotzdem erst mal freiwillige vor zum testen  1-2 Wochen ist mir gerade zu viel. Hab Angst das der Sommer dann wieder vorbei ist.


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2013)

Abmachen, sonst gibts Stress weil die Räder vertauscht wurden und auf einmal andere Komponenten dran sind oder garkeine mehr.


----------



## nino85 (24. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Abmachen, sonst gibts Stress weil die Räder vertauscht wurden und auf einmal andere Komponenten dran sind oder garkeine mehr.



Das ist ein Argument...


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juli 2013)

TheMerge schrieb:


> Zweiter Punkt ist das Problem mit den LR, wofür ich keine schnelle Lösung habe. Was ratet ihr mir, LR einschicken und das neue Bike bei dem Wetter evtl. 2-3 Wochen nicht nutzen können. Wie ist die Gefahr einzustufen? Kann ich überhaupt noch damit fahren ohne Angst zuhaben das mir die Speichen um die Ohren fliegen?
> thx
> Tim



Moin!
Ein gerissener Nippel ist ungefährlich, wenn man's rechtzeitig bemerkt. 
Aber: Im schlimmsten Fall fährst du nen längeren Downhill, am Anfang reissen ein oder mehrere Nippel, du bemerkst es beim Fahren nicht, und dann wird der Seitenschlag durch das Weiterfahren immer grösser. Es kann dann sein, daß das Laufrad irgendwann im Rahmen/der Gabel steckenbleibt, das heißt dann evtl. Abgang über den Lenker mit allen dazugehörigen Konsequenzen. Das ganze kann durchaus innerhalb von ein paar Minuten passieren. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## freetourer (24. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> klingt nach einer guten Lösung.
> Lasse trotzdem erst mal freiwillige vor zum testen  1-2 Wochen ist mir gerade zu viel. Hab Angst das der Sommer dann wieder vorbei ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück hat ja ein Quader - förmiger Karton insg. 3 Maße.


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

hatte es schon gelöscht... 
weil 26" ja nicht der Felgendurchmesser ist.
aber 60cm sind trotzdem ohne Reifen recht knapp.... und da bringen mir auch 3 seiten nichts, wenn 2 gleich und über 60 sind....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2013)

> 26" ist ja mehr als 60cm.....




Hehe, Fehler schon erkannt Nur 29Zöller sind Sperrgut

Edit: Merlin war schon wieder schneller

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2013)

Ein 26" Laufrad kriegt man problemlos in ein 58*58cm Paket!


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

nein 27,5" Felge ist auch schon über 60cm


----------



## Carver_Bikes (24. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> klingt nach einer guten Lösung.
> Lasse trotzdem erst mal freiwillige vor zum testen  1-2 Wochen ist mir gerade zu viel. Hab Angst das der Sommer dann wieder vorbei ist.



Ich sehe beim Kartonmaß keine Probleme. 
Wenn die Marke für einen Karton mit 120cm Länge und 60cm Höhe/Tiefe reicht, dann auch für einen normalen LRS-Karton bzw. eine ähnlich grosse Eigenbaulösung.
Gruß Hans


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> nein 27,5" Felge ist auch schon über 60cm



27,5 Zoll große Felgen gibts net auf Mountainbikes Die Maßangabe ist nur eine Lüge der Bikeindustrie

G.


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

hatte meinen Denkfehler schon gefunden...

bei 26" gehts sich wirklich grad so aus. 
Wird interessant ob 27,5 " Laufräder dann in Zukunft teuer im Versand sind. Zumindest bei DHL ist das dann sperrgut


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2013)

Ne 26" Felge hat 559mm Durchmesser, ne 650B 584?mm, müsste also auch noch passen. 29er Felgen haben dann >600mm Durchmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (24. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hatte meinen Denkfehler schon gefunden...
> 
> bei 26" gehts sich wirklich grad so aus.
> Wird interessant ob 27,5 " Laufräder dann in Zukunft teuer im Versand sind. Zumindest bei DHL ist das dann sperrgut



Möööp !

Schon wieder falsch.


----------



## Pintie (24. Juli 2013)

jup habs nachgeschaut... stimmt. also 29er sind die wo es blöd wird. (622mm)

also kann man bei der 26" Felge sogar noch 20mm Polster rund rum machen 

Metrisch ist einfach besser als dieser zöllige Kack.

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/05/31/26-zoll-650b-29er-formatvergleich-im-praxistest/


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> hatte meinen Denkfehler schon gefunden...
> 
> bei 26" gehts sich wirklich grad so aus.
> Wird interessant ob 27,5 " Laufräder dann in Zukunft teuer im Versand sind. Zumindest bei DHL ist das dann sperrgut



26Zoll Felgen müßten so ziemlih genau zirka 570mm haben und 650B geht auch locker...nur 29Zoll schaut gräßlich (r)aus

EDIT: Schoh wieder schneller...Durchmesserzeichen hat nett geklappt 

G.


----------



## NoIdea (25. Juli 2013)

@Carver_Bikes
Meint ihr nicht, dass es sich langsam mal lohnen würde für diese "extra" Sachen wie Tuning-Kit, Problem der Nippel, damals die 4x Kabelführungen usw., einen extra Thread zu eröffnen, in dem nur ihr schreiben könnt?
Ich finds nämlich ganz schön übel, dass ich hier nur durch Zufall so Dinge mitbekomme wie das mit den Nippeln und auch da nur, weil ich 1,2 Einträge lese, die ich erst verstehe, wenn ich Seitenlang zurück gehe...


----------



## nino85 (25. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes
> Meint ihr nicht, dass es sich langsam mal lohnen würde für diese "extra" Sachen wie Tuning-Kit, Problem der Nippel, damals die 4x Kabelführungen usw., einen extra Thread zu eröffnen, in dem nur ihr schreiben könnt?
> Ich finds nämlich ganz schön übel, dass ich hier nur durch Zufall so Dinge mitbekomme wie das mit den Nippeln und auch da nur, weil ich 1,2 Einträge lese, die ich erst verstehe, wenn ich Seitenlang zurück gehe...



 @nuts: Kann man sowas einrichten? Ich finde die Idee sehr gut.


----------



## warp4 (25. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @nuts: Kann man sowas einrichten? Ich finde die Idee sehr gut.



+1


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> @_nuts_: Kann man sowas einrichten? Ich finde die Idee sehr gut.



Schon passiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=250
Ich hab schon mit Befüllen begonnen, heute komme ich aber nicht mehr weit.
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (25. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Schon passiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=250
> Ich hab schon mit Befüllen begonnen, heute komme ich aber nicht mehr weit.
> Gruß Hans



Super 

Das gibt direkt ein Sternchen ins Fleiß-Heft


----------



## Eisbein (25. Juli 2013)

Falls i.jemand meine 4 Fach Zugführung haben möchte, ich würde sie hergeben. Hab nur die hälfte an zügen


----------



## Kharne (25. Juli 2013)

Habe Interesse, schick mir mal ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldsprint (25. Juli 2013)

@carver-bikes:

Kann ich eigentlich die einfach-Zughalterung bei euch nachträglich käuflich erwerben? Und zwar handelt es sich um die seitliche Halterung am Oberrohr für die absenkbare Sattelstütze. Es sieht dann einfach schicker/cleaner aus, wenn da sowieso nur ein Kabel entlang läuft. Ich bräuchte 2 Stück. Oder habt ihr vielleicht sogar noch welche vor Ort in der Filiale?

Danke!


----------



## Carver_Bikes (25. Juli 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> @carver-bikes:
> 
> Kann ich eigentlich die einfach-Zughalterung bei euch nachträglich käuflich erwerben? Und zwar handelt es sich um die seitliche Halterung am Oberrohr für die absenkbare Sattelstütze. Es sieht dann einfach schicker/cleaner aus, wenn da sowieso nur ein Kabel entlang läuft. Ich bräuchte 2 Stück. Oder habt ihr vielleicht sogar noch welche vor Ort in der Filiale?
> 
> Danke!



Machbar. Entweder du wartest bis die Dinger online sind (kann noch ein paar Tage dauern) oder du schreibst ne PM mit deiner Adresse an mich.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Micha-L (25. Juli 2013)

NoIdea schrieb:


> @Carver_Bikes
> Meint ihr nicht, dass es sich langsam mal lohnen würde für diese "extra" Sachen wie Tuning-Kit, Problem der Nippel, damals die 4x Kabelführungen usw., einen extra Thread zu eröffnen, in dem nur ihr schreiben könnt?
> Ich finds nämlich ganz schön übel, dass ich hier nur durch Zufall so Dinge mitbekomme wie das mit den Nippeln und auch da nur, weil ich 1,2 Einträge lese, die ich erst verstehe, wenn ich Seitenlang zurück gehe...



Zustimmung auch von mir.

Edit: Ich sehe, Hans hat schon.


----------



## Olli_itz (25. Juli 2013)

By the way - ich war eben in St Augustin - da steht noch ein aufgebautes ICB03 in L...
Falls da noch wer sucht...


----------



## DerBresi (25. Juli 2013)

ich habs getan und nen blanken icb 03 rahmen in M geordert, DHL ist auch schon am verschieppern, was ist den da alles so an zubehör dabei für zugführungen usw ?

Sind da kleinteile dabei bei dem rahmen ?


viele grüße


----------



## bansaiman (25. Juli 2013)

Rahmen,halterungen,Dämpfer,buchsen,650b und normale ausfallenden und steuersatz


----------



## DerBresi (26. Juli 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Rahmen,halterungen,Dämpfer,buchsen,650b und normale ausfallenden und steuersatz



erstmal danke für die antwort, mit halterungen meinst du dann die für bremsleitungen und schaltzüge oder muss ich da noch seperat was ordern?

danke und gruß


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2013)

Falls die noch nicht dabei sind,kannst du noch die 4fach kostenlos nachordern.gilt nur für ICB 01 und 02


----------



## Carver_Bikes (26. Juli 2013)

Klug*******rmodus an: Für's ICB 01 werden die 4-Fach Führungen nicht nachgeliefert. Da braucht man ja keine 4-Fach Führung, weil der Kabelzug der X-Fusion HiLo am Oberrohr entlang läuft.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (26. Juli 2013)

ich habe nen icb03 rahmen bestellt, was muss ich nun also tun?

ist es mit den haltern auch möglich die züge offen zu verlegen zummidest  am unterrohr?

vielen dank


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Juli 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> ist es mit den haltern auch möglich die züge offen zu verlegen zummidest  am unterrohr?
> 
> vielen dank



Nein und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> ich habe nen icb03 rahmen bestellt, was muss ich nun also tun?
> 
> ist es mit den haltern auch möglich die züge offen zu verlegen zummidest  am unterrohr?
> 
> vielen dank





doriuscrow schrieb:


> Nein und das ist auch gut so



*Auf* dem Unterrohr geht doch?!


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Juli 2013)

Ja, aber nicht offen - wenn er damit meint 'ohne Aussenhülle' - so habe ich das verstanden...


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht offen - wenn er damit meint 'ohne Aussenhülle' - so habe ich das verstanden...



Ach so - ich hätte gedacht "nicht im Rahmen"...


----------



## Mr.Penguin (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte mal dazu eine Frage: Da ja das ICB aller Vorraussicht nach auch in ein MY14 gehen wird, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, erneut eine Abstimmung über die Komponentenwahl anzufangen? Da ja spätestens in 1-2 Monaten alle Komponenten am ICB 02 ausführlich genug getestet sind sollte man das nicht allzu lange aufschieben. Wobei anscheinend komponentenmäßig alles iO ist bis auf die Laufräder.

Am besten, dann haben nur ICB 02 Besitzer das Wahlrecht... als Nichtbesitzer würde mir das nichts ausmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (26. Juli 2013)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal dazu eine Frage: Da ja das ICB aller Vorraussicht nach auch in ein MY14 gehen wird, wäre es nicht sinnvoll, erneut eine Abstimmung über die Komponentenwahl anzufangen? Da ja spätestens in 1-2 Monaten alle Komponenten am ICB 02 ausführlich genug getestet sind sollte man das nicht allzu lange aufschieben. Wobei anscheinend komponentenmäßig alles iO ist bis auf die Laufräder.
> 
> Am besten, dann haben nur ICB 02 Besitzer das Wahlrecht... als Nichtbesitzer würde mir das nichts ausmachen



Und das soll dann was genau bringen?


----------



## Mr.Penguin (26. Juli 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Und das soll dann was genau bringen?



Das mit dem Wahlrecht oder der andere Teil? Für ersteres: Fortsetzung des ICB als demoktratisch gewähltes Bike, Umsetzung des Community-Feedback fürs nächste Jahr, kurz, Verbesserungen. Oder ist das jetzt ein völlig sinnloser Vorschlag?


----------



## DerBresi (26. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach so - ich hätte gedacht "nicht im Rahmen"...



genau ich meinte ohne aussenhülen oben auf dem Unterohr


----------



## Kharne (26. Juli 2013)

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt kaum Verbesserungspotential. Gescheiter LRS rein, evtl ein richtiger 
Customtune für den Monarch+ und fertig. Der Rest ist ja schon angekommen, hoffentlich gibts 
dann bei der Montage der nächsten ICB´s keine Blamagen wie falsche Kurbellänge, falsche 
Reverb, bescheidenene Zugverlegung...


----------



## bansaiman (26. Juli 2013)

Ich denke mal die Lektion,dass die Qualitätskontrolle bei Fertigung undMontage besser werden muss,sowie das logistische an richtigen mengen von gesamträdern sowie passenden komponenten zu besorgen ist,werden sie ja hoffentlich von sich aus verwirklichen.und bitte alle zubehörteile nicht vergessen.
aber einiges ging ja auch auf die immens kurze Zeit von Theorie zur Umsetzung und die damit verbundenen lieferengpässe bei den Verkäufen z.b.von federung zurück.das ist ja klar ;-)
Und am besten vllt jemand anderen als unsere unkooperativen bos franzosen für das topmodell finden :-D


----------



## DerBresi (27. Juli 2013)

wasn driss, dhl ist echt lahm wen es um sperrgut geht.....


----------



## Pintie (30. Juli 2013)

Zum *Thema Sun Ringle Laufräder*.....

Hab mal mit den Jungs Telefoniert die das umspeichen machen.

Die Laufräder werden zum Hayes Vertireb bei München (dirnismaning) geschickt. Die haben da auch einen Einspeicher der das vor ort macht.
Aber es läuft wohl inhaus ab. Sollten mehr auf einen schlag kommen würde sie wohl Teile auslagern. (so hab ichs zumindest verstanden)

Habe mit denen ausgemacht das ich die direkt vorbei bringe und abhole. (bringt halt wieder 2-3 Tage).
Sind ganz freundlich und meinten das ich sie am Freitag abholen kann wenn ich sie Montag vorbei bringe. 

für eingeschickte ist die Bearbeitungszeit gerade so bei 5-7 Werktagen. (+2-3 DHL).

Falls noch wer in München direkt hin will:
Hayes Performance GmbH
Dirnismaning 20a
85748 Garching

Phone: +49 (0)89 37419310
[email protected]


----------



## vscope (30. Juli 2013)

Ich lasse meine jetzt in Wien neu einspeichen.
Das kostet 25 Euro pro Laufrad aber dafür weiß ich daß sie dann ordentlich gemacht sind und ich erspare mir die warterei...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (30. Juli 2013)

gibt´s jetzt eigentlich schon info´s zwecks der Horstlink-thematik?


----------



## f4lkon (30. Juli 2013)

Soweit nur das hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10797307


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (30. Juli 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> gibt´s jetzt eigentlich schon info´s zwecks der Horstlink-thematik?



Ich habe angemängelt, dass der Hinterbau knackt (mit Hinweis auf die Horstlink-Probleme). Antwort war, dass das Problem wohl bekannt sei. Ich bekomme jetzt bei FXXL Walcher in Esslingen/Deizisau einen Satz neue Lager eingepresst.

Außerdem wird noch folgendes gemacht: 

Laufräder eingeschickt
Ausfallenden getauscht (waren verkratzt)
Wippe vermessen und ggfs. getauscht
Kurbel getauscht
ggfs. wird noch der Kopf der Reverb getauscht, da haben die Mainzer   verkantet und ne Macke reingedrückt.

Edit:



f4lkon schrieb:


> Soweit nur das hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10797307



Das hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen - jetzt ist auch klar, woher FXXL die Info hatte mit dem Lagerset - Mal sehen, wann das Bike wieder da ist - ich tippe auf Mitte-Ende nächster Woche. Ich werde dann berichten, was neue Lager bringen


----------



## bansaiman (31. Juli 2013)

So, wird mal Zeit für nen Teile- udn Rahmentauschthread.

Wer halt gerne andere Farbkombis oder ähnliches ausprobieren will, der möge sich hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...9#post10818149

mit anderen in Kontakt setzen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Juli 2013)

@nino85:
Was wollen die durch Wippe vermessen und tauschen erreichen? Die Wippe ist normalerweise nicht die Ursache der ungleichen Abstände zum Sitzrohr. Das Problem ist Schweißverzug des Röhrchens im Unterrohr an dem die Wippe befestigt wird. Da hilft nur  richten, wenn möglich, oder Hauptrahmen tauschen.
Aber wenn es doch die Wippe ist wäre das eine interessante Info.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @nino85:
> Was wollen die durch Wippe vermessen und tauschen erreichen? Die Wippe ist normalerweise nicht die Ursache der ungleichen Abstände zum Sitzrohr. Das Problem ist Schweißverzug des Röhrchens im Unterrohr an dem die Wippe befestigt wird. Da hilft nur  richten, wenn möglich, oder Hauptrahmen tauschen.
> Aber wenn es doch die Wippe ist wäre das eine interessante Info.



War auch mein Gedanke Aber auch die Aussage das man das Knacken  durch einpressen neuer Lager wegbekommt, zeigt schon die Ahnungslosigkeit der Vorgehensweise

G.


----------



## nino85 (31. Juli 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother:

Lt. Carver müssen die das Vermessen und dann gibt es wohl entweder eine neue Wippe oder einen neuen Rahmen. Der Fahrrad-XXL-Mensch meinte, es würde die Wippe getauscht. Mal sehen. Ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass die Wippe selbst nicht das Problem ist. 
Wenn das Ding nachher funktioniert und die Abstände stimmen, ist mir eigentlich egal, was genau getauscht wurde.


  @LB Jörg:

Vielleicht ist mit neuen Lagern das hier gemeint: Post von Stefan zum Horstlink-Knacken. Mal sehen, was es im Endeffekt wird - wenn die das Knacken wegbekommen, ist mir egal wie sie es lösen. Mal von brachial festknallen oder ähnlichen Gewaltlösungen abgesehen. Und irgendwoher muss die Aussage, dass das ein bereits bekanntes Problem sei ja kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2013)

Schaumer mal dann sehmer schoh würd ich dann mal sagen 

G.


----------



## f4lkon (31. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War auch mein Gedanke Aber auch die Aussage das man das Knacken  durch einpressen neuer Lager wegbekommt, zeigt schon die Ahnungslosigkeit der Vorgehensweise
> 
> G.



Hehe ich wollte es auch erst schreiben, war es dann aber leid  Einpressen neuer Lager am Horstlink...Wenn es dann noch knackt sagen die als nächstes man soll es gut fetten und dann muss es sich natürlich noch einfahren


----------



## Pintie (31. Juli 2013)

Warte ja drauf das mir ein firmware update aufspielen


----------



## long_rider (31. Juli 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei: Tange Seiki bietet einen Reduzierkonus auf 1 1/8" für den ZS225 an, ich hab ein paar bestellt. Dazu mehr, wenn die Dinger hier sind.
> Gruß Hans



Hey Hans, 

gibts hierzu schon aktuelle Infos? Sind die Reduzierkoni (ist das die Mehrzahl??? ) schon da, bzw. wo bekomme ich so einen her?

Und weißt DU welche Lagerwinkel der Steuersatz hat?

Vielen Dank
long_rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (1. August 2013)

long_rider schrieb:


> Hey Hans,
> 
> gibts hierzu schon aktuelle Infos? Sind die Reduzierkoni (ist das die Mehrzahl??? ) schon da, bzw. wo bekomme ich so einen her?
> 
> ...



Moin!
Der Lagerwinkel des Tange Seiki Steuersatzes ist 45° innen und aussen. 
Ich habe noch ein paar Reduzierkonen im Büro. Es ist wohl unrealistisch zu hoffen, daß die Teile kurzfristig im Webshop erscheinen können.
Wer also einen haben will: PM mit Adrese an mich.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (2. August 2013)

Für interessierte...

bei den Charger Laufrädern werden die schwarzen Alu Nippel mit "gunsmoke black" Messing Nippeln ersetzt.


----------



## huluwu (2. August 2013)

Hi

Ich lese hier schon lange mit. Meine Frage ist: gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein ICB zu kaufen, an dem nicht Versatz gerichtet werden muss, die Züge richtig verlegt sind ect ect etc.
Also ein Rad, das nach dem Kauf in perfektem Zustand ist.

@carver_bikes: wird das vielleicht bei den 2014 Modellen so sein?

Denn sonst wäre das ICB das absolute Traumrad.

Grüße


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. August 2013)

sind an syntace OEM-vorbauten immer stahlschrauben dran? -bzw. was ist mit den titanschrauben passiert, die im im Megaforce eigentlich drin sein sollten???


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> sind an syntace OEM-vorbauten immer stahlschrauben dran?...



Würd ich mal mit ja beantworten, alles Andere wäre ja unlogisch

G.


----------



## Pintie (2. August 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> sind an syntace OEM-vorbauten immer stahlschrauben dran?  -bzw. was ist mit den titanschrauben passiert, die im im Megaforce  eigentlich drin sein sollten???
> __________________
> trust in ALUMINIUM - save the PLASTIC for DILDOS




schreibt der der in der sig für alu ist....

Also bei OEM scheint Stahl drin zu sein. 

aber die 5g who cares....

so hab heut meine 175er Kurbel (komplette original nicht OEM shimano packung) bekommen. Das ging mal richtig schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so hab heut meine 175er Kurbel (komplette original nicht OEM shimano packung) bekommen. Das ging mal richtig schnell.



Vorbildlich! Berichte bitte ob du die 5mm spürst.


----------



## Pintie (2. August 2013)

Also ich habe erst mal was anderes Gespürt und die Kriese bekommen.

@Carver_Bikes : Mal eine Frage.... wie vormontiert bekommen die XXL Filialen die Bikes aus Taiwan?

die Linke Tretlagerschale soll mit 40-50 Nm festgezogen werden nicht 140-150 Nm.

die war bei mir so zugeknallt das ich einen 1 METER ! langen Hebel gebraucht habe um die auf zu bekommen.
Ergebniss: erst mal das Gewinde im Rahmen nachschneiden müssen weil ich sonst kein neues Lager reinschrauben konnte. 
Das Teil war eindeutig zu fest drin (nicht schief).

Mal von allen Lieferzeiten usw. Abgesehen: Ich bin mit dem Bike wirklich happy. Aber ich habe in 20 Jahren die ich jetzt MTBen gehe noch nie ein so schlecht montiertes Bike bekommen oder gesehen.

- Züge schlecht und falsch (teils lächerlich) verlegt.
- Tretlager viel zu fest. (die kleine schraube in der Kurbel auch fast nciht aufbekommen (1,5-3 Nm gehen anders)
- Schaltung schlecht eingestellt
- Lagerung mit viel Spiel erst mal mit Passscheiben anpassen müssen
- gibt noch 3-4 weitere Sachen kleinigkeiten.

Man sollte da mal an einer Einheitlichen und vernünftigen Qualitätssicherung bei den XXL Filialen arbeiten


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also ich habe erst mal was anderes Gespürt und die Kriese bekommen.
> 
> @Carver_Bikes : Mal eine Frage.... wie vormontiert bekommen die XXL Filialen die Bikes aus Taiwan?
> 
> ...



Hehe ja das kenn ich. Ich musste mich auf den Schlüssel stellen und leicht hüpfen, weil ich keinen längeren Hebel hatte. Zum Glück war das Gewinde danach noch OK.


----------



## Kharne (2. August 2013)

DaFuq? Ich kenne es nur, dass Tretlager zu locker sind ^^


----------



## DerBresi (2. August 2013)

ich habe meine icb03 rahmen am montag bekommen und am dienstag das zubehör nachgeliefert und auch am diestag fertig gebaut, kabelführung war echt so das wasn bissel genervt hat, man man taten mir die finger weh, aber dafür siehts gut aus mit den zügen ordentlich verlegt.

Mittwoch dann die ausfahrt, leider habe ich auchn kacken im hinterbau, heute nachmittag gibs ne erneute testfahrt mit zusätzlicher unterlegscheibe damit das lager nicht wandert, mal sehen ob das knacken weg ist..... bin gespannt was carver da macht ums zu fixen..

ansonsten eindeutig trailrakete, umwerfer läuft noch nicht optimal und fahrwerk ist noch nicht perfekt auf den hometrail eingestellt, wie auch nach einer Runde...


----------



## DerBresi (2. August 2013)

.doppelpost.


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

Was ein Buchstabe ausmachen kann  Wichtig ist, dass wenn du die Bolzen mit 7nm anziehst, diese nicht mitwandern.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die Linke Tretlagerschale soll mit 40-50 Nm festgezogen werden nicht 140-150 Nm.
> 
> die war bei mir so zugeknallt das ich einen 1 METER ! langen Hebel gebraucht habe um die auf zu bekommen.



Ist das allerneuste in der Bikebranche, nennt sich BSA Pressfit  

G.


----------



## 0rcus (2. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mal von allen Lieferzeiten usw. Abgesehen: Ich bin mit dem Bike wirklich happy. Aber ich habe in 20 Jahren die ich jetzt MTBen gehe noch nie ein so schlecht montiertes Bike bekommen oder gesehen.
> 
> - Züge schlecht und falsch (teils lächerlich) verlegt.
> - Tretlager viel zu fest. (die kleine schraube in der Kurbel auch fast nciht aufbekommen (1,5-3 Nm gehen anders)
> ...



Das ist noch gar nichts... Hast wohl noch nie ein Votec gekauft.  DA bekommst du die Krise. War alles falsch, was falsch sein konnte. Bis ich alles hatte, was ich haben sollte hat es über ein Jahr gedauert und ich musste das Rad zweimal einschicken. Beim letzten Mal haben sie mir dabei sogar die Hammerschmidt kaputt gemacht. Ich fahre auch schon den dritten Hauptrahmen und den zweiten Hinterbau - alles wegen Materialfehler oder Schlamperei. Der letzte hält (nach einigem nacharbeiten meinerseits) aber nun und läuft sehr gut... puuuuh* Will sagen: Den Preis merkt man halt schon irgendwo und da sind so kleine Wehwechen echt überhaupt nichts außergewöhnliches. Wenigstens wird hier nachgebessert und auch auf Kundenwünsche eingegagen. Bei Votec wurde ich mehr als einmal am Telefon angeschrien, weil ich das haben wollte, wofür ich bezahlt hatte. Stefan, Basti und jetzt Hans kümmern sich wenigstens gut um uns. Ärgerlich (weil leicht vermeidbar) ist es natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (2. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also ich habe erst mal was anderes Gespürt und die Kriese bekommen.
> 
> @Carver_Bikes : Mal eine Frage.... wie vormontiert bekommen die XXL Filialen die Bikes aus Taiwan?
> 
> ...



Moin!
Die Qualität der Montage war allerdings in manchen Fällen grottenschlecht, keine Frage. Es ist unbestritten sehr ärgerlich, daß wir durch die Montagequalität unnötigen Frust und Mehraufwand bekommen haben. 
Die Montage der Fullys wird deshalb zukünftig nach Europa verlegt und die Räder werden am Stück fertig montiert. 
Die Details sind noch nicht ganz spruchreif. Sobald die notwendigen Entscheidungen getroffen wurden, kann ich hierzu mehr sagen.
Ich werde mich natürlich dafür einsetzen, daß die Endmontage der Räder zukünftig keinen Anlass mehr zur Klage gibt. Ich habe nämlich so langsam auch die Nase voll davon, ständig den Feuerwehrmann spielen zu müssen, weil irgendwas schief läuft 
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (2. August 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> sind an syntace OEM-vorbauten immer stahlschrauben dran? -bzw. was ist mit den titanschrauben passiert, die im im Megaforce eigentlich drin sein sollten???



OEM kann man entweder Stahl oder Titan bekommen. Wir haben aus Kostengründen Stahl genommen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (3. August 2013)

Alles auf einmal montieren ist wohl sinnig.
Ich habe letztlich fast das ganze bike nochmal zerlegt und neu zusammen gebaut weil ich immer wieder noch was gefunden habe das nicht richtig fest oder falsch montiert war.

Einmal richtig ist halt doch besser als 3 mal so halbwegs.


Das Mit der 175er Kurbel hat übrigens unerwartet gut funktioniert. Mittwoch mail an service, Freitag neue Kurbel da.



f4lkon schrieb:


> Vorbildlich! Berichte bitte ob du die 5mm spürst.



Die Angst das ich dann öfter aufsetzte hat sich nicht bestätigt. Bin kein mal öfter aufgesessen als vorher. 
Und beim Treten machen die 5mm pro Seite schon was aus. Bin froh getauscht zu haben.


----------



## tobsinger (6. August 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> ...umwerfer läuft noch nicht optimal ...



schön dass ich hier mal einen finde, der am ICB ein problem mit dem umwerfer hat. 

ich hab jetzt mehrere umwerfer montiert gehabt und den zweiten hebel und ich bekomme einfach keine schaltperformance hin.

Das Problem ist, dass beim Runterschalten vom Mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt der umwerfer zu wenig Zug hat um die Kette runter zu werfen wenn Zug auf der Kette ist. (das passiert immer, wenn ich auf dem trail von einer rampe überrascht werde und schnell runterschalten will, dabei aber schon ziemlich in die pedale trete.)

Zum Vergleich an meinem anderen Rad mit Direct Mount geht das tadellos.

montiert ist:
SLX Schalthebel 
jetzt SLX 3fach Umwerfer  (hatte vorher den XT 2fach und den SRAM X0 2fach)
XTR Kurbel 970 mit XT 10fach KB.

Vielleicht hat mal einer einen Tip.
An der Fanes, an der es Top funktioniert, war der schon vormontiert und zwar mit einem Haufen beilagscheiben. Muss da noch was unter die Aufnahme gepackt werden, von dem ich nix weiss.


----------



## DerBresi (6. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> schön dass ich hier mal einen finde, der am ICB ein problem mit dem umwerfer hat.



ich muss dich ledier entäuschen, das ganze war nur ne einstellungs sache, mit etwas ruhe gings... ich fahr nen xt 3fach 9fach umwerfer und nen 3fach xo schalthebel

montiert habe ich den kram mit der unterlegscheibe und den schrauben die dabei waren beim umwerfer, also ins linke loch die lange schraube mit einer unterlegschreibe und ins rechte loch die kurze ohne die komische mutter hinten in der öse damit das ganze teil gerade auf die aufnahme vom rahmen past....


----------



## jissel (8. August 2013)

Ich hol am Samstag mein ICB02 in Koblenz ab. Was soll ich alles checken bevor ich das Bike mit nehme?
Fahrrad XXL hat die Speichennippel schon ersetzt und der Wippenversatz ist laut XXL Mitarbeiter mit dem Auge nicht zu sehen werd ich jedoch selbst vor Ort prüfen.


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

- reifen richtig rum montiert?
- Schaltzüge über kreuz ? und nicht zu lang?
- Reverb leitung vernüftig verlegt?
- Horst link ohne Spiel? (mal HR rausnehmen und schauen ob das spiel hat)
- diverses mehr....


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

Für den interessierten...
Wer sich fragt welche Schläuche im ICB 2 verbaut wurden...
Onza  wiegen 210g und sind damit vergleichbar mit Schwalbe 13. haben im leeren Zustand aber einen deutlich größeren Durchmesser. Finde die eigentlich recht geil. Waren recht fest mit dem Mantel verklebt. Gibts die irgendwo zu kaufen ? MAchen wirklich guten Eindruck.

Ah ja. und ich war etwas überrascht wie ich die zwei Mäntel nebeneinander hatte. Bin eigentlich nie mit blockierenden rädern unterwegs. Aber der HR ist nach 500km schon ganz schön runter im Vergleich zum VR.




Und jetzt mal zu einer unschönen Sache... Die naja bis auf paar Klug*******r jeder prophezeit hat. 

Die SLX Kassette ist nach 500km sowas von fest auf dem Freilaufkörper....
Gut das ich zwei kettenpeitschen habe.
Das Endstück ging für meinen Geschmack fast etwas leicht runter. Man hat schon die Peitsche gebraucht - hätte es aber wohl auch mit handschuh und gegenhalten geschafft.
Aber dann... die Kassette war schon richtig reingedreht. Einfach runter ziehen also unmöglich. da hilft auch kein klopfen.

man nehme also zwei Kettenpeitschen für die zwei Trägerteile und drehe die auf die normal position. Klar geht erst mal der größere hintere Teil zurück. 
Also nochmal mit viel Kraft und PLINGGGGG ... 
so jetzt Laufrad umdrehen und mit stück holz und Hammer Kassette austreiben.

Ganz großes Kino - aber war ja klar das SLX auf AL freilauf dumm ist.


----------



## f4lkon (8. August 2013)

Na das war ja klar. Gut das ich ein paar Goodies vom XXL Mitarbeiter bekommen habe zu denen die XT Kassette gehörte.

Die Onza Schläuche haben mir auch gefallen. Schön Voluminös und gleichmäßig. Nicht wie diese Dickdärme von Schwalbe. Hab ich jetzt immer als Ersatz dabei falls tubeless versagt.


----------



## nino85 (8. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Na das war ja klar. Gut das ich ein paar Goodies vom XXL Mitarbeiter bekommen habe zu denen die XT Kassette gehörte.



Goodies?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die naja bis auf paar Klug*******r jeder prophezeit hat.
> Ganz großes Kino - aber war ja klar das SLX auf AL freilauf dumm ist.



Inhaltlich korrekt, aber konstruktive Kritik klingt irgendwie anders.

Davon mal abgesehen hatten wir schon vor geraumer Zeit festgestellt, daß wir die Kombo Alufreilaufkörper/SLX-Kassette nicht ins nächste Modelljahr übernehmen werden. Wir sind nämlich nicht dumm.
Gruß Hans


----------



## f4lkon (8. August 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Goodies?



Weil ich schon so weit im voraus bestellt hatte und als erster das icb abgeholt habe, hat mir der Mitarbeiter ne Xt Kassette, C.Guide und 2 Kettenschlösser dazu gegeben. Den Sattel hab ich günstiger bekommen.


----------



## nino85 (8. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Weil ich schon so weit im voraus bestellt hatte und als erster das icb abgeholt habe, hat mir der Mitarbeiter ne Xt Kassette, C.Guide und 2 Kettenschlösser dazu gegeben. Den Sattel hab ich günstiger bekommen.



Nicht schlecht  

Ne XT-Kassette hätte ich auch gern gehabt  Hätte man bis jetzt gewartet, hätte man das Bike auch in Version 2 noch in manchen Läden bekommen.
Naja... hätte,hätte,hätte 

Ist ja auch so ein Schnuggelsche geworden (wenn ich meins nur schon wieder hätte)


----------



## nino85 (8. August 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Inhaltlich korrekt, aber konstruktive Kritik klingt irgendwie anders.
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen hatten wir schon vor geraumer Zeit festgestellt, daß wir die Kombo Alufreilaufkörper/SLX-Kassette nicht ins nächste Modelljahr übernehmen werden. Wir sind nämlich nicht dumm.
> Gruß Hans



Man könnte daraus jetzt ableiten, dass das so also nicht beabsichtigt ist...* 

Zur Kritik: Ich sehe ein, dass Leute als dumme Klug*******r zu bezeichnen nicht unbedingt die feine englische Art ist - Dass hier ein "haben wir es euch nicht gesagt?" kommt, war aber ja abzusehen, nicht wahr? 


*...und das Schadbild als Mangel deklarieren,der über die Gewährleistung behoben werden muss.


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Inhaltlich korrekt, aber konstruktive Kritik klingt irgendwie anders.



Hm. ist das jetzt eine Herrausforderung? Ich erinnere mich daran das es von Seiten Carvers die Ansage gab das das nicht so wild ist und ohne Probleme funktioniert?
Soll ich das Zitat jetzt suchen ?
Ich mein gut mir war das klar das das so aussieht. Hatte das vor 10 Jahren auch schon mal so und seither XT... 
Die einteilige Kassette von Sram ist mir noch ein wenig zu teuer 

P.s. war keine Kritik sondern eine Feststellung. War ja keine Überraschung. 



Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen hatten wir schon vor geraumer Zeit festgestellt, daß wir die Kombo Alufreilaufkörper/SLX-Kassette nicht ins nächste Modelljahr übernehmen werden. Wir sind nämlich nicht dumm.
> Gruß Hans



Oh ... bekommen dann alle die einteiligen 11 fach dinger ?


----------



## nino85 (8. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hm. ist das jetzt eine Herrausforderung? Ich erinnere mich daran das es von Seiten Carvers die Ansage gab das das nicht so wild ist und ohne Probleme funktioniert?



Das Problem war wohl eher der dumme Klug*******r und weniger die Kritik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (8. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Hm. ist das jetzt eine Herrausforderung? Ich erinnere mich daran das es von Seiten Carvers die Ansage gab das das nicht so wild ist und ohne Probleme funktioniert?
> Soll ich das Zitat jetzt suchen ?
> Ich mein gut mir war das klar das das so aussieht. Hatte das vor 10 Jahren auch schon mal so und seither XT...
> Die einteilige Kassette von Sram ist mir noch ein wenig zu teuer
> ...



Ich unterscheide nach wie vor zwischen diskussionswürdigen und nicht diskussionswürdigen Problemen.
SLX-Kassette = nicht diskussionswürdig, da das Problem schon längst erkannt wurde. Wir hatten lang und breit ausdiskutiert, daß gewisse Dinge aus der alten Spec nicht mehr zu ändern waren, und wir hatten auch gesagt daß wir das 2014 korrigieren wollen. Klar gibt's Riefen auf dem Freilaufkörper, aber da die Kassette eh ein Verschleissteil ist, kauft man in Zukunft halt XT. Wenn dein Freilaufkörper jetzt unbrauchbar ist, sag mir doch einfach Bescheid, und ich schaue was ich da machen kann. Das ist ein ganz normaler Vorgang. Deshalb musst du hier aber niemanden als Klug*******er oder dumm bezeichnen.
Die Kommunikation hier im Forum war eigentlich immer sachlich und anständig, und genau deshalb hat das ganze Projekt auch uns von Carver viel Spaß gemacht. Aus diesem Grund engagieren wir uns auch über die normalen Bürozeiten hinaus.
Nicht für die Firma, sondern für euch. 
So sollte das auch bleiben. Deshalb fände es schön, wenn wir auf solche Formulierungen in Zukunft verzichten könnten.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

mit klug... hab ich doch gar nicht dich oder carver gemeint....
Es gab hier halt paar Leute die Felsenfest gepredigt haben das eine SLX Kassette sowas nicht macht weil da die Ritzel auch verbunden sind....
Das war bei der Diskussion vor der Wahl der Schaltung. also letzten Sommer... Und diese Militanten Spider ist spider typen ham mich da halt genervt.
Deshalb ist das auch keine Diskussion - sondern ein älerbätsch hatte recht...

Das das ein Verschleißteil ist sehe ich genauso. und das man dann halt das nächste mal XT nimmt auch. 

Womit ich nicht ganz gerechnet hatte war wie sehr sich das Teil schon reingearbeitet hatte. Hab die Kassette ja nur runter gemacht weil ich den LRS satz morgen zu Hayes bringe um die nippel tauschen zu lassen. Damit ich die Kassette wieder drauf bekomme muss ich wohl recht sicher das aufgeworfene Material abfeilen. Aber das sehe ich dann wenn die LR wieder da sind.


----------



## piilu (8. August 2013)

Bei mir sahen die Freuläufe schon schlimmer aus und das obwohl ich immer ne XT Kassette fahre


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. August 2013)

@Merlin7:
Fühlte sich die Verschlussschraube nach 40Nm an? Könnte evtl. Die folgen zumindest abmildern. Meine Theorie.


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

nö ist praxis  würde sicher helfen die fester zu zu machen.

nach 40Nm hat sichs nicht angefühlt, aber 20Nm mehr oder weniger ist glaub ich kaum zu spüren. Hab zumindest keinen Dremo schlüssel im Arm integriert.
Kann schon sein das es korrekt fest war. 
Ging halt leicht auf. Da hatte ich schon welche wo ich mehr kämpfen musste. Aber das finde ich dann schlimmer. Kassette die so zu fest zu ist ist halt richtig kacke. kann man ja kaum gegenhalten

Bei Al Freilauf würde ich nicht mehr als 50Nm zumachen. Auch wenn das Gewinde groß ist - irgendwann ist auch das mal ab.


----------



## DerBresi (8. August 2013)

mm ich frag mich gerade ob ihr alle arme wie schraubstöcke habt bzw so feinfüllig seit...

ich habe mir zum neuen rahmen nen proxxon microclick 3-15Nm gekauft, sehr zu empfehlen das teil.... 3 Nm sind aufjenefall daumen fest, man kann den dremo mit dem daumen auslösen.. 4Nm geht auch noch 5Nm nicht mehr möglich ...

wichtig ist halt immer das es sich um alu handelt was man wirklich leicht überdrehen kann, also nach fest kommt ab ist halt recht schnell machbar


----------



## Micha-L (8. August 2013)

Soll ich mir am SA bei Hibike noch eine XT Kassette mitnehmen, oder ist es nach 100km sowieso schon zu spät?


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

den proxxon hab ich auch. günstig und fürs bike reichts.

hab auch einen bis 40Nm ... und ob man was mit 30 oder 40 Nm fest macht hast sicher nicht im gefühl.

Aber vielleicht hab ich außer Hunger und Durst einfach zu wenig gefühl.

Also die XT KAssette ist sicher ein Sinnvolles upgrade. wenn man mal 100 Km gefahren ist wird man aber schon Spuren haben. 
Da würde ich dann einfach weiter fahren bis die mal runter muss. und zur Not besorgt man halt einen neuen Freilaufkörper. so teuer sind die nicht.

Meine musste halt runter wegen den Charger nippel Dings


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2013)

@Carver_Bikes noch ne Frage zu den Onza Schläuchen...
sind das reine OEM Teile?
Finde die nirgendwo zu kaufen.... also zumindest die verbauten 2,2-2,5"  mit ~210g.

Die Teile find ich nämlich richtig gut.


Edith meint... im großen Fluss gibts die 

sind wohl die
A1109865                            FR                            26X2.20-2.50                            290g                            0.80mm                            Presta                            52/62-559
sind mit 290g angegeben - meine haben beide 210 

übrigens mal ein Teil wo an Kompletträdern gerne super leicht und billig verbaut wird 
 finde das sehr löblich das hier was genommen wurde was zum bike passt an carver dafür


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. August 2013)

Müssten über Cosmic Sports auch für den Aftermarket zu bekommen sein, ich schau nachher mal nach.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (9. August 2013)

Das mit der SLX Kasette sieht ja nicht so schön aus. Hat jemand Erfahrung/Bilder mit der XT Kasette? Mich würde interessieren ob man hier auch etwas sieht? Da wären ja nur die Gänge 7-10 betroffen.


----------



## Pintie (9. August 2013)

sehen wird man auf alu immer was. 

Die XT stützt sich halt viel flächiger ab. bei der SLX sind ja auch mehrere Ritzel zusammen getackert - aber eben nicht auf einen flächigen Alu stück sondern mit Kunststoff Distanz Stücken. Im Ergebnis wird die kraft nur punktuell übertragen.

Kurz: Auch XT macht Abdrücke, aber die arbeitet sich nicht in den Freilaufkörper rein.

Problem bei der SLX wird es ja erst beim montieren / demontieren geben. 
Ob der Freilaufkörper verkratzt ist mir egal - sieht keiner... Ist höchstens blöd wenn man das Teil verkaufen will.

Mir ist mal passiert das das größte einzelne Ritzel sich frei drehen konnte. also alle stege durch waren. Da wirds dann doof. Hab keine Ahnung mehr was das für eine Kassette war.


und frei nach dem Motto schlimmer geht immer....

Stahl spider...




Alu spider....


----------



## DerBresi (9. August 2013)

ich habe ne 9fach xt hinten drauf und ja es sind die letzten 3 gänge die da etwas hinterlassen....Freilauf würde ich auch als verschleisteil sehen....irgendwann sind ja auch die sperrklinken hin...
 @Merlin7 wie schaft man den sowas das der freilauf durchbricht, das kann ja nur nen materialfehler sein?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. August 2013)

Moin!
Wer die Schläuche nachkaufen möchte: die Artikelnummer ist    A1109865 Gibt's z.B. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Onza-Schlauch-schwarz-26x2-20-2-50-A1109865/dp/B0051ED854"]hier[/ame]
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (9. August 2013)

Ich hab mir gestern noch 2 bestellt.

sind aber wohl fast überall ausverkauft. 
Onza scheint da nicht so viele für den Aftermarkt zu produzieren.

Was schade ist. der Kompromiss aus größe gewicht dicke usw gefällt mir da wesentlich besser als bei schwalbe, conti usw.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. August 2013)

Das Problem dürfte wohl eher an der mangelnden Nachfrage liegen. Deutschland ist Schwalbe-Land ;-)


----------



## Pintie (9. August 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Deutschland ist Schwalbe-Land ;-)


Leider...

Schläuche stellt hier ja schon lange keiner mehr her. 

Und bei Reifen dürfte conti der letzte sein.

Habe heute früh meine LR bei Hayes (sun ringle) abgegeben. meinten das ich Di abholen kann bzw. das sie mich anrufen.

Bin gespannt und werde berichten wie das läuft. Waren aber sehr freundlich und bemüht.
und haben die schrägste "klingel" die ich kenn. Trrrööööööööööttttttt


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern noch 2 bestellt.
> 
> sind aber wohl fast überall ausverkauft.
> Onza scheint da nicht so viele für den Aftermarkt zu produzieren.
> ...


Es sei mir die bescheidene frage erlaubt, aber was kann ein wenig flexibler, 210g schwerer schlauch als ein 140g schlauch oder gar besser als ein Latexschlauch?

Meine erfahrung mit dicken schläuchen ist durchweg keine gute  Bei durchschlag sofort platten, wo ein leichter, dünner, flexibler schlauch nachgibt...


----------



## Kharne (9. August 2013)

Meine Erfahrung mit dünnen Schläuchen: 0 Durchschlagresistenz. Mit DH Schläuchen kann 
ich 0,5 Bar weniger Druck fahren ohne Durchschläge. Latexschläuche mal aussen vor gelassen. 
Ach ja von der Resistenz gegen Dornen etc. fange ich garnicht erst an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit dünnen Schläuchen: 0 Durchschlagresistenz. Mit DH Schläuchen kann
> ich 0,5 Bar weniger Druck fahren ohne Durchschläge. Latexschläuche mal aussen vor gelassen.
> *Ach ja von der Resistenz gegen Dornen* etc. fange ich garnicht erst an



Deswegen fährt man ja mit reifen und nicht mit Schwalbe-gummi-gedönst 

sorry, aber den konnt ich mir als 2.5er Baron fahrer nicht verkneifen!


----------



## f4lkon (9. August 2013)

Wie hübsch wohl der Freilauf von den Leuten des 01 ausschaut, falls sie die Deore Kassette drauf gelassen haben 

@ Eisbein: Gar keinen Vorteil. Aber der Onza Schlauch schaut wirklich super homogen aus und das Gummi fühlt sich deutlich elastischer an als bei allen Schwalbe Schläuchen die ich schon gefahren bin. Er füllt den Reifen super aus. Viele Schwalbe Schläuche sehen aufgepumpt wie Därme aus, so zerbeult sind die.

@ Hans: wie schauts eigentlich wegen der Garantie aus wenn man die Durolux travelt?


----------



## Kharne (9. August 2013)

Och ich hab mim 2,35er Big Apple schon ne Menge Dornen gesammelt, keine Probleme bis jetzt


----------



## Pintie (9. August 2013)

- Latex: Hat Vorteile (weniger Rollwiderstand, recht pannensicher usw) aber allein der Umstand das man alle 3 Tage neu aufpumpen muss würde mir so auf die Eier gehen das das keine Option ist.

- dick versus dünn. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das gerade bei 2,3" + Reifen die Dünnen schläuche schneller kaputt waren. Ich sehe die Berechtigung von dünnen schläuchen vor allem wenn ich einen als notfall für unterwegs im Rucksack habe.

Gibt hier im Forum zu dem Thema ja genug Threads. Enden fast immer in einem Glaubenskrieg. 

Im Blindtest wette ich das hier keiner den unterschied zwischen 140 und 210g Schlauch spüren kann. 

ich verweise mal auf das hier: http://home.mnet-online.de/lowtech/reifen.htm

Da hat einer mal "kurz" zusammengefasst was wirklich sinnvoll ist.



f4lkon schrieb:


> der Onza Schlauch schaut wirklich super homogen  aus und das Gummi fühlt sich deutlich elastischer an als bei allen  Schwalbe Schläuchen die ich schon gefahren bin. Er füllt den Reifen  super aus. Viele Schwalbe Schläuche sehen aufgepumpt wie Därme aus, so  zerbeult sind die.



unterschiebe ich auch. Das Material der Onzas macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2013)

Da ich sowieso immer vor einer tour aufpumpe und oben wieder luft ablasse... egal.

Luftverlust hält sich bei mir auch schwer in grenzen, wenn das rad mal länger steht. Aber wie du schon sagst, das ist eher ein glaubens krieg. Da macht jeder seine individuellen erfahrungen


----------



## Hasifisch (9. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> - Latex: Hat Vorteile (weniger Rollwiderstand, recht pannensicher usw) aber allein der Umstand das man alle 3 Tage neu aufpumpen muss würde mir so auf die Eier gehen das das keine Option ist...



Ich checke sowieso vor jeder Fahrt die Drücke - da fällt das nicht wirklich auf...
Ich steh voll auf Latex - am Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. August 2013)

dann bin ich da wohl zu anspruchslos...

wie mein icb gekommen ist hat der druck gepasst. und hab auf 500km kein einziges mal pumpen müssen. 

Ist wie im Winter die Langläufer die 30min das richtige Wachs suchen... und dann überholt man sie doch mit skiern die das letzte mal vor 3 jahren gewachst wurden.

Ich mein klar macht Reifendruck viel aus - aber wenns passt muss ich doch nicht dauernd kontrollieren und anpassen ????


----------



## Carver_Bikes (9. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wie hübsch wohl der Freilauf von den Leuten des 01 ausschaut, falls sie die Deore Kassette drauf gelassen haben
> 
> @ Hans: wie schauts eigentlich wegen der Garantie aus wenn man die Durolux travelt?



Die Freiläufe beim ICB01 sehen wahrscheinlich aus wie neu, beim Charger  Comp ist der Freilauf aus Stahl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Keine Ahnung wie Suntour die Garantie handhabt, wenn man die Gabel hoch-oder runtertravelt. Hast du mal im Manual geschaut?
Gruß Hans


----------



## Hasifisch (9. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> dann bin ich da wohl zu anspruchslos...
> 
> wie mein icb gekommen ist hat der druck gepasst. und hab auf 500km kein einziges mal pumpen müssen.
> 
> ...



Da kommen wir wohl nicht zusammen - Reifencheck ist für mich absolutes Ritual, seit ich mal Probleme mit schleichenden Platten hatte. Das Checken und Pumpen dauert eine Minute.
Abgesehen davon sparen bei mir Latexschläuche pro Rad 150 - 200g, weil erst richtig dicke Innenhäute den Schutz von Latex erreichen.
Und nein, Tubeless ist aus mehreren Gründen gar keine Alternative für mich...

Ich bin da aber weit weg von Glaubenskrieg etc...soll jeder machen wie er mag.


----------



## f4lkon (9. August 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Die Freiläufe beim ICB01 sehen wahrscheinlich aus wie neu, beim Charger  Comp ist der Freilauf aus Stahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir :thumbup: Die Teile gefallen mir immer mehr  Ich war echt nicht lieb zu denen und die sehen bis auf die Decals noch taufrisch aus

Ich habe es mal überflogen aber anscheinend gehen die davon aus, dass der Leser des Heftes eh nicht travelt. Werde es mir heute Abend mal genauer geben.

Naja ich fahr die Gabel jetzt erstmal mit 170mm und bin zufrieden. Falls noch jemand einen 1cm Spacer zum traveln auf 170 oder 150mm braucht kann er mir ja schreiben, ich hatte 2 bestellt und brauch den einen nicht.


----------



## tobsinger (9. August 2013)

fahrt doch mal schlauchlos, dann braucht ihr euch solche gedanken nicht mehr machen, auch snakebites und andere arten von platten gehören der vergangenheit an. 

bsp. war letztes WE in latsch. hatte wieder kollegen mit mehreren platten, hab dann mal vorsichtig gefragt, warum nicht tubeless? ja da habe man nur schlechtes drüber gehört. mag sein, ich hatte keinen platten (die letzten 2 jahre).

manchmal hilft es dinge auszuprobieren und im geist immer schön locker bleiben....


----------



## DerBresi (9. August 2013)

Tubeless ist das Beste, fühlt sich am Anfang echt ungewohnt an, als ob man nen platten hat, im wesentlichen mehr grip mit den gleichen reifen und viel direkter feedback vom boden,

Ich musst heute leider feststellen das meine ztr flow ne delle hat, kein Schimmer wann das passiert ist , reifen ist wie immer dicht.


----------



## Pintie (9. August 2013)

da hab ich leider andere Erfahrungen gemacht...
hatte ust reifen in mavic ust felge ohne micl -> erste tour kleich mal platt... mit loch im reifen. 
hatte mal Milch versucht. nur fummelei und nicht dicht und kacke zum aufziehen. und dann muss man auch irgendwann nachschütten. am ende schwerer als latex schlauch. 

ich bin wieder beim schlauch und bleib da.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> fahrt doch mal schlauchlos, dann braucht ihr euch solche gedanken nicht mehr machen, auch snakebites und andere arten von platten gehören der vergangenheit an.
> 
> bsp. war letztes WE in latsch. hatte wieder kollegen mit mehreren platten, hab dann mal vorsichtig gefragt, warum nicht tubeless? ja da habe man nur schlechtes drüber gehört. mag sein, ich hatte keinen platten (die letzten 2 jahre).
> 
> manchmal hilft es dinge auszuprobieren und im geist immer schön locker bleiben....



Hehe, letzten Sonntag hatte der Einzige der schlauchlos fuhr einen platten Reifen hinten und mußte einen Schlauch reinmantschen

G.


----------



## f4lkon (9. August 2013)

Ich find tubless auch geil. UST Reifen sind für mich eine unsinnige Sache. Nur mit Milch wird das ganze sinnvoll. Es ist fummelei und auch auf Zeit nicht leichter als mit Schlauch aber es ist einfach pannensicherer und besser zu fahren. Einen Schlauch als Reserve habe ich aber immer dabei. Ich hab mal einen auf dem Trail getroffen, der einen fetten Riss im Reifen hatte und nur Dichtmilch dabei hatte...der sah echt lustig aus, so mit Dichtmilch eingesaut, den Wahnsinn in den Augen und die Minipumpe im Anschlag


----------



## Hasifisch (10. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ...
> manchmal hilft es dinge auszuprobieren und im geist immer schön locker bleiben....



Ich fahre Latex, werde es weiter tun und bleibe locker, wenn man mich nicht zu bekehren versucht.
Können wir dieses Kackthema jetzt beenden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> fahrt doch mal schlauchlos, dann braucht ihr euch solche gedanken nicht mehr machen, auch snakebites und andere arten von platten gehören der vergangenheit an.
> 
> bsp. war letztes WE in latsch. hatte wieder kollegen mit mehreren platten, hab dann mal vorsichtig gefragt, warum nicht tubeless? ja da habe man nur schlechtes drüber gehört. mag sein, ich hatte keinen platten (die letzten 2 jahre).
> 
> manchmal hilft es dinge auszuprobieren und im geist immer schön locker bleiben....


Vergiss das bei trails die schwerer als S3 sind und du ein bisschen rumtrialen musst/willst.

Geht dir ständig die luft raus bei der kleinsten seitlichen belastung


----------



## DerBresi (10. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Geht dir ständig die luft raus bei der kleinsten seitlichen belastung



dem stimme ich so nicht zu......das ist son thema da kein ende nehmen wird.....ich denke es ist am besten, jeder so wie er mag....

und haste schonmal gezählt wievile leute du mit nem platten in schläuchen getroffen hast ?


----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2013)

Laaaaangweilig Wegen Weil geschmackssache!!


----------



## LordOfTheLost (10. August 2013)

War heut bei FXXL Marx in Hamburg-Bergedorf, dort steht noch ein ICB03 zum Verkauf, wer also noch eins Sucht...


----------



## Braunbaer (10. August 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> War heut bei FXXL Marx in Hamburg-Bergedorf, dort steht noch ein ICB03 zum Verkauf


Zufällig war ich auch heute da. It übrigens RH 53cm...

Recht schwierig stellte sich heraus, einen Verkäufer zu finden, der die Kombi von dem Schloß kennt  Bei dem Vorführer musste ich noch Zugstufe einstellen und viiiiiiiel Luft aus dem Reifen lassen. Gut war auch, dass man es direkt gegen das Carver Drift (steht daneben) testen konnte.


----------



## LordOfTheLost (10. August 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Zufällig war ich auch heute da. It übrigens RH 53cm...
> 
> Recht schwierig stellte sich heraus, einen Verkäufer zu finden, der die Kombi von dem Schloß kennt  Bei dem Vorführer musste ich noch Zugstufe einstellen und viiiiiiiel Luft aus dem Reifen lassen. Gut war auch, dass man es direkt gegen das Carver Drift (steht daneben) testen konnte.




Lustig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wann warst denn dort?
Bin selber nicht gefahren, wobei ich das mal hätte machen sollen, dann hätte ich einen Vergleich zu meinem 50" Rahmen gehabt.

Wir haben für meine Freundin nach einem Cyclocrosser geschaut, da musste bei einigen erstmal viiiiiel Luft drauf


----------



## Braunbaer (10. August 2013)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Lustig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wir waren so zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr dort.

Der 53cm-Rahmen war mir (186cm, 87cm SL) ewas zu lang. Bei der XX1 bin ich etwas skeptisch, fährt sich so zwar super, aber wenn man sich das Schaltwerk im Wald mal abreißt, dann laufen die Tränen


----------



## LordOfTheLost (10. August 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> wir waren so zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr dort.
> 
> Der 53cm-Rahmen war mir (186cm, 87cm SL) ewas zu lang. Bei der XX1 bin ich etwas skeptisch, fährt sich so zwar super, aber wenn man sich das Schaltwerk im Wald mal abreißt, dann laufen die Tränen




Wir waren gegen 11 Uhr da.
Mhhh wenn dir bei 186cm und 87 SL das Rad zu lang war dann wäre es mir warscheinlich auch zu lang gewesen mit 178cm und 86 SL


----------



## tobsinger (10. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich fahre Latex, werde es weiter tun und bleibe locker, wenn man mich nicht zu bekehren versucht.
> Können wir dieses Kackthema jetzt beenden?!



ho,ho,ho,ich versuche niemanden zu bekehren, gerne jeder wie er's mag. war nur so ein einwurf in güte. da muß nicht gleich der blutdruck steigen.
von Wegen: ICH BIN NICHT SCHLECHT GELAUNT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jissel (12. August 2013)

So hab am Samstag mein 02er abgeholt. Die Schaltzüge sind meiner Meinung nach gut verlegt. Einen kleinen Wippenversatz hab ich auch. Was mich jedoch mehr stört ist eine kleine Macke am oberrohr wo das Eloxal weg ist.













wollte jetzt alle Anzugsmomente kontrollieren jedoch finde ich die Tabelle mit dem Momenten nicht mehr. Kann einer mir die geben?


----------



## warp4 (12. August 2013)

@jissel

Suche / Drehmomente / ICB
Zweiter Beitrag...Volltreffer

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10571795&highlight=drehmomente#post10571795

Gruß Uwe


----------



## vx2200 (12. August 2013)

jissel schrieb:


> So hab am Samstag mein 02er abgeholt. Die Schaltzüge sind meiner Meinung nach gut verlegt.



Aehhh... nein?
Bremse richtig über kreuz. Schaltzüge nicht....


----------



## Pintie (12. August 2013)

also ich hab schaltung und HR bremse über kreuz;  Reverb auf gleicher seite. 
dann kann man am steuerrohr jeweils eine 2 fach halterung nehmen. 

so wie auf dem bild hängt die reverb ja erst mal durch die luft


----------



## Lindwurm (12. August 2013)

Macken bekommst du noch viele mehr .Habe mir direkt bei der Montage 3 rein gehauen.Die Steine erledigen den Rest.
Aber nicht schlimm ist ja ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.

Edith sagt..

"In einer relativ klaren Entscheidung mit sehr hoher Teilnahmequote hat sich die eloxierte Oberfläche durchgesetzt. Die Argumente Gewicht und Robustheit scheinen die meisten überzeugt zu haben"

das Elox ist echt entäuschend, hatte mir mehr erhofft davon.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## jissel (12. August 2013)

ja über kreuz sind sie nicht jedoch finde ich sie so auch ok. Oder soll ich sie über kreuz legen? Die 4 Fach Halterungen waren auch schon drann.

Reverb hängt nich in der Luft die haben das so gelöst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jissel (12. August 2013)

Danke hatte im falschen Unterforum gesucht



warp4 schrieb:


> @jissel
> 
> Suche / Drehmomente / ICB
> Zweiter Beitrag...Volltreffer
> ...


----------



## vx2200 (12. August 2013)

Die 2-Fach Zughalter sind verkehrt herum montiert....


----------



## Lindwurm (12. August 2013)

Da waren mal wieder Profis am Werk.Vorher mal anschauen macht Sinn.


----------



## TheMerge (12. August 2013)

Ich habe es so gelöst:



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nino85 (12. August 2013)

TheMerge schrieb:


> Ich habe es so gelöst:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 257040
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Nicht schön, aber selten  

Ich habe die Reverb-Remote einfach links unterm Lenker montiert (ist bei Stürzen eh sicherer) - damit gehen 2 Leitungen links und 2 rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei.


----------



## Micha-L (12. August 2013)

Bei mir sind ebenfalls die Bremszüge über Kreuz, aber die Schaltzüge nicht. Das mit dem Verlegen hab ich auch noch vor mir.

In welcher Reihenfolge habt ihr die 4 Leitungen denn auf dem Oberrohr verlegt (in Fahrtrichtung von links nach rechts) damit sie oben auf der richtigen Seite ankommen?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. August 2013)

Guck mal in mein Fotoalbum, da hab ich meine Zugverlegung dokumentiert. Voraussetzung: den Reverbhebel für rechts oben hab ich links unter dem Lenker montiert.
Mit den Vierfachschellen habe ich dann den Reverbschlauch nach innen und den Schaltzug nach außen gelegt.


----------



## Pintie (12. August 2013)

wollte ich auch so machen... 
aber bei Shimano ispec hebeln passt das Teil nicht links hin.

Mein tipp ist auch unterm Tretlager über Kreuz zu verlegen, dann hält der Zug vom Schaltwerk viel besser am Yoke


----------



## Pintie (13. August 2013)

Falls jemand die Stückliste der Schrauben Lager usw braucht....

http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/

hab die mal als Excel angefangen.


----------



## Micha-L (13. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Falls jemand die Stückliste der Schrauben Lager usw braucht....
> 
> http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/
> 
> hab die mal als Excel angefangen.



Super-Sache!

Kannst Du vielleicht noch die Drehmomente dazu legen? Die werden ja auch immer wieder gefragt. 

Wenn Du auf der Seite ein einfaches Wiki hochlädst, könnten wir alle unseren Senf beitragen. Muss ja nix tolles sein. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (14. August 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Bei mir sahen die Freuläufe schon schlimmer aus und das obwohl ich immer ne XT Kassette fahre



Hab grade letztens auch ne XT Kasette von meinem hope Freilauf demontiert und die saß nach nem halben Jahr! auch schon saumäßig fest drauf...soviel Unterschied ist da jetzt zur SLX wirklich nicht.


----------



## Pintie (17. August 2013)

Also ich muss den Anfangs guten Eindruck vom hayes service revidieren...

die hatten mir vorletzte Woche versprochen das sie mir die Sun Laufräder diese Woche überarbeiten können und ich die diese Woche wieder bekomme.

Ergebnis hab die denen vor über einer Woche vorbeigebracht. Ansage war das ich die auf jeden Fall diese Woche wieder bekomme.

Ergebnis: seit Mittwoch keiner mehr Telefonisch zu erreichen. Also mal eine Mail geschrieben. Die wurde wohl weitergeleitet nach USA. Von dort kam zurück das die seit Mittwoch Urlaub haben und erst nächste Woche wieder da sind...

Nur gut das ich mit denen telefoniert habe wann ichs vorbei bringen soll damit es möglichst schnell geht. 

Fazit: hab langes Wochenende mit top Wetter kein Bike zum fahren....
Fazit 2: hinbringen war fürn A.... mit DHL wärs wohl genau so schnell gewesen. 
Fazit 3: Murphys Law zieht sich bei dem Bike einfach weiter durch alle Instanzen.


----------



## Kharne (19. August 2013)

@Carver_Bikes:

Hallo Hans, wie siehts jetzt mit den Zughaltern aus? Aussage war, dass es die 4-fach Halter für jedermann im Shop zu kaufen geben wird.

Wieso kann man den Hans denn nicht mehr erwähnen?


----------



## nino85 (19. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wieso kann man den Hans denn nicht mehr erwähnen?



 @Kharne - das scheint grad generell nicht zu funktionieren...



			
				Merlin7 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Mein Bike ist samt Rädern seit 3 Wochen in Teilen in der Republik unterwegs... Aussage war da auch: Allerhöchstens 2 Wochen.

Glücklicherweise für den Händler... die haben nämlich meinen Rahmen mit Versatz einfach als "in Ordnung" deklariert, sich aber nicht dazu gemeldet.

Nach nachfragen meinerseits und anschließender Intervention (sehr schnell, sehr freundlich, top ) durch Hans wurde der Rahmen dann aber ratz-fatz an Carver verschickt. 

Lt. meinem FXXL-Händler sind die Laufräder noch "im Chiemgau bei Hayes" - hattest du deine nicht nach Magstadt gebracht?


----------



## Pintie (19. August 2013)

Meine LR sind noch bei hayes.... (münchen) hatte die ja extra vorbei gebracht weil ich dachte das man dann nochmal 3-4 Tage DHL spart.

Auf eine Mail (ans Tel ist niemand ran gegangen) wurde ich heute mal angerufen.
Sie hoffen das sie es diese Woche schaffen, könnte aber auch nächste werden.

Also an alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen ihre Charger Pro LRS ein zu senden. -> im Moment mal *3 eher 4 Wochen* rechnen. 

Edit: mal lieber von 4 Wochen + ausgehen....

*mit vorbeibringen werden es bei mir wohl über 4 Wochen.* (und das obwohl mir versprochen wurde das Montag hin Freitag zurück....)

Edith meint:

Also Jungs lasst euch Zeit. Ich bereue jetzt schon das ich meine LR abgegeben hab. 

Vor der Eurobike schaffen die nix mehr. (überhaupt anzufangen.). Hab mal wieder genervt und angerufen. Meine sind wieder auf der Liste nach hinten gerutscht weil die jetzt für die Eurobike Sachen machen.

Werde mir die unangetasteten wohl morgen wieder holen.


----------



## Pintie (20. August 2013)

hat hier schon jemand die LR zum service eingeschickt und wieder bekommen ?
@vscope  du vielleicht?

War das dann ordentlich gemacht ?

überlege ob ich meine einfach wieder abhole und das mal selber mache.


----------



## vscope (20. August 2013)

ist echt ein sauerei was die bei hayes da aufführen...

mir was das einsenden zu mühsam...

hab bei einem guten laufradbauer hier in wien für 30 inkl. Nippel das hintere laurad neu aufbauen lassen.
das vordere geht interessanterweise weiterhin problemlos mit dem default nippeln...


----------



## Pintie (21. August 2013)

scheinbar hilft es täglich an zu rufen... 

nachdem ich denen auf den Sack gegangen bin konnte ich die LR doch noch vor der Eurobike abholen.
Von dem Stress den die haben konnte ich aber wenig merken. 
Das ganze ist der Europa Vertrieb von Hayes, manitou , sunringle usw. sprich die beliefern von da die Importeure in .de .xy usw.

Ist eine rießen Lagerhalle voll mit schönen Teilen, und Hayes sachen gibts auch. (so viele KArtons wie da rumstehen muss es immer noch viele geben die Hayes Bremsen fahren -> mein Mitleid).

LKW Tor stand offen und nachdem auf die Hupe keiner Reagiert bin ich mal reingewandert. Hätte da mal in seelenruhe paar nette Fanes mit Dorado mitnehmen können - aber ich wollte ja nur meine Laufräder.

Hab dann auch zwei Typen gefunden. Der eine hat die LR gemacht. Erst mal noch gefragt was ich damit mache - weil jede Menge Wasser und Sand in der Holkammer war. (wer erklärt mir wie Sand da reinkommt wenn man den Reifen nie runter macht?)

Naja und ob ich die 20mm Adapter mit abgegeben hab - weil einer fehlt. Fazit: er hat mir ein 20mm Adapterset mitgegeben. 

(Wer hat eine Idee wie man die Aluringe einpresst? in schraubstock passt das LR nicht so recht....

die Nippel. Wie erwartet dunkelgraue Messing nippel soweit ok. 
Schauen zum Teil aber so aus als ob die schon mehrfach verwendet wurden.
HR ist gut, VR hab ich selber schon besser eingespeicht was seitenschlag angeht.

Mein Fazit zum Nippeltausch:

- Wer Angst hat das ihm die Alu Dinger kaputt gehen sollte tauschen
- Schickt die nicht dahin. Es dauert Wochen, Die Qualität ist bescheiden.
- Wenn ich gewusst hätte was ich da anstelle hätte ich es selber gemacht oder wäre in den Laden meines Vertrauens gegangen.

Paar Impressionen: (Video vom Seitenschlag mach ich noch)


----------



## f4lkon (21. August 2013)

Jede Menge Wasser und Sand?? Abgefahrenen Fahrstil musst du haben 

Vllt aber auch von deiner Badeaktion in der Isar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (21. August 2013)

nö da wars noch sauber ohne sand. 
sand kann eigentlich nur davon kommen das ich mich mal in so ein sandloch reingebomt habe. (war auch der grund die LR schon abzugeben weil ich eine Woche sportverbot bekommen hab...). Aber trotzdem Sand durch Ventilloch ? 

Whatever... im Winter kommen Hope / spike 35 Laufräder...


----------



## visionthing (21. August 2013)

Ich habe meine auch heute zurück bekommen. Ich werde mich der Sache heute Abend annehmen und mal schauen wie sie nun aussehen.


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Ich bin gerade echt ein bisschen verwirrt. Ich hab mir auch in ICB 02 bei FXXL gegönnt. Da ich mir mit der Größe unsicher war, hab ich einfach mal meine Daten (180/86) in den Rechner dort eingegeben und habe 50cm ausgespuckt bekommen. Irgendwie dachte ich, das wäre dann Größe L. Mehr steht ja dazu nicht da. Heute hab ich es bekommen und hab erstmal einen Schock bekommen, als XL auf dem Rahmen stand. Ich brauche doch aber kein XL bei meiner Größe?! Oder ist hier ein falscher Aufkleber drauf? Gibt es noch jemanden mit meinen Daten und Rahmenhöhe 50 cm? So groß sind es jetzt auch nicht aus finde ich....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade echt ein bisschen verwirrt. Ich hab mir auch in ICB 02 bei FXXL gegönnt. Da ich mir mit der Größe unsicher war, hab ich einfach mal meine Daten (180/86) in den Rechner dort eingegeben und habe 50cm ausgespuckt bekommen. Irgendwie dachte ich, das wäre dann Größe L. Mehr steht ja dazu nicht da. Heute hab ich es bekommen und hab erstmal einen Schock bekommen, als XL auf dem Rahmen stand. Ich brauche doch aber kein XL bei meiner Größe?! Oder ist hier ein falscher Aufkleber drauf? Gibt es noch jemanden mit meinen Daten und Rahmenhöhe 50 cm? So groß sind es jetzt auch nicht aus finde ich....



Ich fahre mit 190 den XL-Rahmen und bin zufrieden. Der Rechner auf der Seite arbeitet mit veralteten Standards, als die Größe (L,XL etc.) an der Sitzrohrlänge festgemacht wurde. Davon sind die meisten Hersteller aber weg, deshalb hat unser Bike bei XL ein 50er Sitzrohr. Du wirst ziemlich sicher das 48er in L brauchen, das XL wird dir zu lang sein. Das wichtigere Maß bei der Rahmenwahl ist die Oberrohrlänge.


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Na toll  Und in L gibt es das Bike nirgendwo mehr, auch den Rahmen nicht. Und nun? Ich habe mich so darauf gefreut und habe echt keine Lust, jetzt auf ein anderes Bike zu gehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2013)

Es wird dich aber auch nicht weiter bringen mit einem zu großen Rad durch die Gegend zu fahren. Eher wirft es dich zurück weil du dich nicht wohl darauf fühlst.
Schick es zurück, leg das Geld noch etwas bei Seite und kauf ein 2014er sobald sie verfügbar sind. Sollte eher früh im Jahr sein, da am Rahmen nichts geändert wird. Oder hast sonst nix mehr zum fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Hab sonst nichts mehr zum fahren, mein altes Nerve XC hat sich zusammengeschoben (siehe Album). Wenn ich das Bike jetzt echt zurück schicken muss wird es leider kein ICB werden. So lang will ich nicht warten.

Ich muss jetzt einfach mal meinen Frust über FXXL los werden. Warum wird hier ein falscher Rechner benutzt?! Und die richtigen Rahmengrößen (S, M, L, ...) stehen nur beim Rahmenkit, nicht beim Komplettbike. Das ärgert mich grad wirklich.

Über die Aufbauqualität ist ja schon genug diskutiert worden. Die ist auch bei mir unter aller Kanone. Schrauben komplett locker, viel zu lange Züge, einfach lächerlich.


----------



## f4lkon (21. August 2013)

Ist natürlich doof für dich aber schick es zurück. Bis180 hätte ich sogar das M genommen. Wenn du nicht auf das 2014er warten willst solltest du aber auch kein icb mehr unter den hintern bekommen,weil die Gefahr,dass du dich dann in eben jenen beißt, viel zu groß wäre


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Naja, ich liege eigentlich zwischen M und L, bevorzuge aber immer den größeren Rahmen weil ich eher Touren fahre als technische Strecken. Aber XL muss echt eine Spur zu groß sein. Wie schauts mit dem Rückgaberecht aus wenn ich jetzt eine 20 km Proberunde mache? Geht trotzdem oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2013)

Weil es so ziemlich das erste Carver sein dürfte dass nicht nach Schema F eingeteilt wurde. Halt blöd dass da kein Hinweis steht dass es beim ICB nicht passt...
Wir können dich nicht davon abhalten das zu Große Rad zu fahren, aber das Ding ist so lang dass du schon einen sehr langen Oberkörper bräuchtest damit es irgendwie halbwegs passt. Ich bin 1,91 mit 93cm Schrittlänge. Dir fehlen zu mir also einige cm. Du kannst es mit nen extra kurzen Vorbau probieren, unhandlich bleibt es für dich trotzdem.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Naja, ich liege eigentlich zwischen M und L, bevorzuge aber immer den größeren Rahmen weil ich eher Touren fahre als technische Strecken. Aber XL muss echt eine Spur zu groß sein. Wie schauts mit dem Rückgaberecht aus wenn ich jetzt eine 20 km Proberunde mache? Geht trotzdem oder?



Ich habe mit 179cm ein L plus kurzem Vorbau und fahre sicher mehr technisches Kram als die meisten ICB-Fahrer. Passt für mich perfekt. Beim XL ist nicht nur das OR zu lang, sondern vor allem das Sitzrohr katastrophal lang für unsere Körpergröße. Würde es an deiner Stelle nicht probieren - lass was passieren und du hast sinnlos Ärger.


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Ja, ich seh schon. Es wird schon darauf hinaus laufen, dass ich den Rahmen zurück schicken muss. Eine kleine Proberunde dreh ich jetzt trotzdem mal. Im Prinzip ist die Oberrohrlänge genauso lang wie bei meinem alten XC. Ok, das ICB ist ein Enduro....


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Wenn ich mir allerdings das Strive anschaue (stand auch zur Auswahl) sind die Oberrohrlängen garnicht so verschieden (622 beim ICB in XL, 615 beim Strive)


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 179cm ein L plus kurzem Vorbau und fahre sicher mehr technisches Kram als die meisten ICB-Fahrer. Passt für mich perfekt. Beim XL ist nicht nur das OR zu lang, sondern vor allem das Sitzrohr katastrophal lang für unsere Körpergröße. Würde es an deiner Stelle nicht probieren - lass was passieren und du hast sinnlos Ärger.



Also das Sitzrohr ist mir nicht zu lang. Hab grad mal die Sattelhöhe eingestellt. Ich hab sogar noch Luft nach unten.


----------



## warp4 (21. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Naja, ich liege eigentlich zwischen M und L, bevorzuge aber immer den größeren Rahmen weil ich eher Touren fahre als technische Strecken. Aber XL muss echt eine Spur zu groß sein. Wie schauts mit dem Rückgaberecht aus wenn ich jetzt eine 20 km Proberunde mache? Geht trotzdem oder?



Hi,
hör auf die bisherigen Kommentare und vergiss die Probefahrt !
Bin 1,82, ebenfalls SL 86.
Mein ICB ist ein L und es passt prima. Aber eine Nummer größer ?
Never ever !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (21. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> mein altes Nerve XC hat sich zusammengeschoben (siehe Album).



ähh ja... so kann man das auch nennen. Hat sichs vor was erschreckt?

also ich fahr mit 195 das XL und das passt perfekt....

mit 180 würde ich auch eher zu M tendieren als zu L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Also das Sitzrohr ist mir nicht zu lang. Hab grad mal die Sattelhöhe eingestellt. Ich hab sogar noch Luft nach unten.



Was meinst du mit "die Sattelhöhe"? Du hast ja eine 125er Reverb drin - wenn du also den Sattel bei ausgefahrener Stütze in oberer Position zum Fahren im Sitzen optimal hast, passt das. Meinst du das?
Mir reicht z.B. eine 125er nicht komplett, ich musste für technische Sachen immer die Stütze noch extra runter machen, um den Sattel nicht zu hoch zu haben. Mit einer 150er geht das schon sehr gut, aber die würde mir bei einem XL Rahmen nicht mehr passen.


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "die Sattelhöhe"? Du hast ja eine 125er Reverb drin - wenn du also den Sattel bei ausgefahrener Stütze in oberer Position zum Fahren im Sitzen optimal hast, passt das. Meinst du das?
> Mir reicht z.B. eine 125er nicht komplett, ich musste für technische Sachen immer die Stütze noch extra runter machen, um den Sattel nicht zu hoch zu haben. Mit einer 150er geht das schon sehr gut, aber die würde mir bei einem XL Rahmen nicht mehr passen.



Ja, genau so meinte ich das. Also 2-3 cm könnte ich die Sattelstütze immernoch versenken.

Ja, ich weiß. Ich rede mich grad alles schön, das Bike geht auch zurück. Eine kleine Proberunde auf Asphalt geb ich mir jetzt trotzdem. Da wird schon nichts passieren


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ähh ja... so kann man das auch nennen. Hat sichs vor was erschreckt?
> 
> also ich fahr mit 195 das XL und das passt perfekt....
> 
> mit 180 würde ich auch eher zu M tendieren als zu L.



Ja, es hat sich vor einem kleinen Felsbrocken erschreckt ^^ Wirklich stabil war der Rahmen nicht ...


----------



## f4lkon (21. August 2013)

Zunächst einmal die Frage, ob du ein NEUES Rad haben wollen würdest was ein anderer schon 20km gefahren ist.

Dann zum Sattelrohr. Ich habe bei 183/86 L und bei etwas größeren Sprüngen nervt mich gelegentlich der Sattel. OK mit einer 150er Stütze wär es wahrscheinlich weg, weil ich ihn die restlichen 2cm tiefer machen könnte aber bei XL haste da keine Chance.


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

So, ich komme von einer kurzen Proberunde zurück und bin ratloser als davor. Ich fühle mich richtig wohl auf dem Bike. Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich schon seit vielen Jahren eher zu große Rahmen fahre. Fühle mich da einfach wohler drauf.
Die Wurzelrampe, bei der ich mit dem XC so gut wie immer bei der Hälfte absteigen musste, hab ich mit dem ICB gleich beim ersten Versuch fast komplett geschafft. Die steile Abfahrt habe ich ohne Absetzen geschafft. Auch das ging mit dem XC nie.

So, und jetzt? Hatte eigentlich nie das Gefühl, in einem zu großen Rahmen zu sitzen. Aber ich habe auch keinen Vergleich zum L-Rahmen. M schließe ich komplett aus, der ist mir persönlich auf jeden Fall zu kurz.

Ich muss wohl noch eine Nacht drüber schlafen und dann entscheiden. 

Meine Sattelstütze schaut soweit raus. Sieht auch nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich aus:


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal die Frage, ob du ein NEUES Rad haben wollen würdest was ein anderer schon 20km gefahren ist.



Ich habe im Internet nun mal 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Warum soll ich davon nicht Gebrauch machen? Klamotten schicke ich ja auch wieder zurück, obwohl ich sie schon anprobiert habe. Ok, blödes Beispiel.


----------



## nino85 (21. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> So, ich komme von einer kurzen Proberunde zurück und bin ratloser als davor. Ich fühle mich richtig wohl auf dem Bike. Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich schon seit vielen Jahren eher zu große Rahmen fahre. Fühle mich da einfach wohler drauf.
> Die Wurzelrampe, bei der ich mit dem XC so gut wie immer bei der Hälfte absteigen musste, hab ich mit dem ICB gleich beim ersten Versuch fast komplett geschafft. Die steile Abfahrt habe ich ohne Absetzen geschafft. Auch das ging mit dem XC nie.
> 
> So, und jetzt? Hatte eigentlich nie das Gefühl, in einem zu großen Rahmen zu sitzen. Aber ich habe auch keinen Vergleich zum L-Rahmen. M schließe ich komplett aus, der ist mir persönlich auf jeden Fall zu kurz.
> ...



Bild geht nicht... Du könntest einfach mal nach einem L-Fahrer in deiner Region suchen (die Fanes tut es zum Größenvergleich bspw. auch - die haben sogar schon einen Thread mit einer Größe-User-PLZ-Liste)


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Hatte das Bild in Dropbox hochgeladen. Vielleicht deshalb. Jetzt ist es im Forum. Sollte nun gehen.

Würde schon gerne das ICB testen in L. Gibt es jemanden Nähe Coburg (96450)?


----------



## f4lkon (21. August 2013)

Hmm hab die gleiche Schrittlänge und meine Stütze ist bis auf 1cm auch auf deiner Höhe beim L Rahmen. Du hast aber nicht so Bikeschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Haha, nein  Ich hab schon normale Bikeschuhe  Vielleicht habe ich die Schrittlänge auch nicht auf den cm genau gemessen und hab doch 1-2 cm mehr. Hm, ich glaub mein Körper ist komisch...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich habe im Internet nun mal 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Warum soll ich davon nicht Gebrauch machen? Klamotten schicke ich ja auch wieder zurück, obwohl ich sie schon anprobiert habe. Ok, blödes Beispiel.


Du liegst wie die meisten Konsumenten komplett falsch. Die Sachen müssen quasi ungebraucht zurückgegeben werden, du darfst nur checken, ob sie dir passen oder nicht, keinesfalls darfst du sie normal nutzen und dann zurückgegeben. Heißt: Pullover anziehen, vor den Spiegel, gefällt nicht, passt nicht, einpacken, zurück. Nicht: anziehen, nach zwei Arbeit/Freizeit/Sport-Tagen sagt Freundin: sieht doof aus, einpacken, zurück. Er ist dann nicht mehr neuwertig, sondern getragen und über ein normales Probieren hinaus genutzt.
ICB: auspacken, draufsetzen, einmal um den Hof rollen - passt oder passt nicht. Eine Tour macht ein gebrauchtes Fahrrad draus und müsste nicht zurückgenommen werden, es sei denn, dir wird eine lange Probefahrt eingeräumt.
Das die meisten Händler nichts machen, sondern zum eigenen Nachteil dann gebrauchte Ware zurücknehmen und billiger verkaufen müssen, liegt einfach daran, das die Kunden natürlich sofort eine Riesenwelle machen und in sämtlichen Foren rumzetern, was das für ein Drecksladen sei...
Moralisch okay ist dieses kaufen, benutzen, zurückschicken keinesfalls. Und eigentlich auch nicht rechtens.

Das du mit dem XL trotzdem besser klar kommst als mit einer XC-Feile, wird hier keinen wundern, dafür sind Lenkwinkel etc einfach zu unterschiedlich. Das XL aber für dich die zweite Wahl ist, bleibt ein Fakt, es sei denn, du bleibst doch eher beim XC-Fahren.

EDIT habe das Bild oben jetzt gesehen und nehme fast alles zurück.
86 SL sieht aber definitiv anders aus oder du stehst auf den Zehenspitzen...


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du liegst wie die meisten Konsumenten komplett falsch. Die Sachen müssen quasi ungebraucht zurückgegeben werden, du darfst nur checken, ob sie dir passen oder nicht, keinesfalls darfst du sie normal nutzen und dann zurückgegeben. Heißt: Pullover anziehen, vor den Spiegel, gefällt nicht, passt nicht, einpacken, zurück. Nicht: anziehen, nach zwei Arbeit/Freizeit/Sport-Tagen sagt Freundin: sieht doof aus, einpacken, zurück. Er ist dann nicht mehr neuwertig, sondern getragen und über ein normales Probieren hinaus genutzt.
> ICB: auspacken, draufsetzen, einmal um den Hof rollen - passt oder passt nicht. Eine Tour macht ein gebrauchtes Fahrrad draus und müsste nicht zurückgenommen werden, es sei denn, dir wird eine lange Probefahrt eingeräumt.
> Das die meisten Händler nichts machen, sondern zum eigenen Nachteil dann gebrauchte Ware zurücknehmen und billiger verkaufen müssen, liegt einfach daran, das die Kunden natürlich sofort eine Riesenwelle machen und in sämtlichen Foren rumzetern, was das für ein Drecksladen sei...
> Moralisch okay ist dieses kaufen, benutzen, zurückschicken keinesfalls. Und eigentlich auch nicht rechtens.
> ...



Ok, ich gebe dir ja recht. Aber wenn ich den Staub wieder abwische sieht das Bike wieder aus wie aus dem Karton. Ich habe da schon aufgepasst und bin auch nicht gesprungen oder ähnliches. Man verzeihe es mir, aber ein neues Bike zu hause stehen zu haben ohne es zu fahren tut einfach so weh 

Ich finde es ja auch komisch. Die Sattelstütze darf definitiv nicht weiter rein. Ich habe sie während der kleinen Tour sogar nochmal einen cm rausgefahren weil sie zu weit drin war. Also das passt definitiv.


----------



## nino85 (21. August 2013)

Also das sieht (für mich) eher nach 90er Schrittlänge aus - das Bild habe ich mit der 125er bei mir auch. und ich bin 190/90.

Sitzt du da nicht extrem gestreckt drauf mit 1,80?


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Sehr komisch. Also 90 hab ich doch sicher nicht mit 1,80. Aber mein Bein ist nicht komplett durchgestreckt wenn die Kurbel unten ist.

Ich fühle mich nicht gestreckt, aber ich bin wie gesagt auch den langen Canyon XC Rahmen gewohnt. Der hatte nahezu die selbe Oberrohrlänge und ich habe mich immer wohl drauf gefühlt.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch dazu sagen, dass Touren nach wie vor mein Ziel sind. Den Bikepark wird das Bike wohl selten bis nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich wollte einfach ein Bike mit mehr Reserven. Streng genommen hätte ein AM sicherlich auch gelangt.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

Miss doch mal bitte die Sitzrohrlänge aus: Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelstützenklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (21. August 2013)

er hat schon ein 50er XL. sieht man am steuerrohr. 
wenn da luft zwischen den Rohren ist = XL viel luft XXL.

gerade so berührung L, Rohre ineinander = M


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2013)

Jap, Merlin sieht das genau richtig. Ist definitiv ein XL.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Sehr komisch. Also 90 hab ich doch sicher nicht mit 1,80. Aber mein Bein ist nicht komplett durchgestreckt wenn die Kurbel unten ist.
> 
> Ich fühle mich nicht gestreckt, aber ich bin wie gesagt auch den langen Canyon XC Rahmen gewohnt. Der hatte nahezu die selbe Oberrohrlänge und ich habe mich immer wohl drauf gefühlt.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich noch dazu sagen, dass Touren nach wie vor mein Ziel sind. Den Bikepark wird das Bike wohl selten bis nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich wollte einfach ein Bike mit mehr Reserven. Streng genommen hätte ein AM sicherlich auch gelangt.



Ernstgemeinte Frage: wozu brauchst du die Reserven? Die Reserven die das ICB zu einem leichten AM hat bezahlt man mit ca. 1-1,5kg Mehrgewicht. Das Bike Schreit nach schnell gefahrenen S2-S3 Trails, es verleitet zu Geschwindigkeiten die mich dazu bringen lieber mit leichten Protektoren zu fahren, selbst im Park macht es eine gute Figur. Wenn du das eh nicht fahren willst, wofür dann das Mehrgewicht rum schleppen?
Mit dem passenden ICB würdest den Berg immer noch hoch kommen und die Abfahrt wäre plötzlich viel zu einfach. 
Meine Hometrails sind plötzlich alle gefühlt kurzer als vorm ICB


----------



## janifabi (21. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ähh ja... so kann man das auch nennen. Hat sichs vor was erschreckt?
> 
> also ich fahr mit 195 das XL und das passt perfekt....
> 
> mit 180 würde ich auch eher zu M tendieren als zu L.




so sieht es aus!!

Ich fahr mit 180/84 die Größe M.
Passt super. 





Mit dem Vorbau bin ich auf 65mm gegangen, damit ich beim 
Uphill noch eine super Performance habe.
Oberrohr Höhe ist im Schritt genau richtig, ich denke mit L 
wäre es schon promlematisch.


----------



## aurelio (21. August 2013)

Stehe momentan auch vor einer Kaufentscheidung. Speci Enduro Evo in L versus ICB01/02 in 47/50/53cm?! Gibt es Angaben zur Sitzrohrlänge? Bin 2,02m groß. Ist auf die Lieferbarkeit Infos bei Fahrrad XXL verlass?


----------



## Pintie (21. August 2013)

bei 2,02m würde ich das ICB in XXL nehmen also 53cm. 
ISt mal ein super Rahmen für normal große Menschen über 1,95


----------



## visionthing (22. August 2013)

Mir passt XL bei 1,98/94 super. Größer dürfte es nach meinem Geschmack nicht sein.


----------



## aurelio (22. August 2013)

Ich tendiere schon sehr stark zum ICB. Zum einen aufgrund des längeren Sitzrohrs und des leichteren Aufbaus. Zum anderen gefällt mir auch einfach die Optik des Rahmens sehr gut. Was den Eindruck bei mir ein wenig trübt sind die Fertigungstoleranzen bei den Wippen. Generell frage ich mich ob das ICB Fertigungs- und Fahrtechnisch etwa auf Höhe der Speci Enduro Rahmen ist, zum Beispiel auch was die Steifigkeit angeht. Ich werde mich da wohl noch ein wenig einlesen müssen...

Bei der Größe würde ich eher den XL (50cm) nehmen. Ich fahre generell gern kleinere, agilere Räder und der XXL wäre mir vermutlich zu stelzig.

Dann noch die Frage ob ICB01 oder ICB02. Wobei das ICB02 wohl offenbar nur noch in XXL lieferbar wäre. Mal abgesehen von der technischen Ausstattung gefällt mir der silberne Rahmen viel besser als der blaue. Aber das P/L Verhältnis des ICB02 ist natürlich schon der Hammer...


----------



## TheMerge (22. August 2013)

Ich bin 1, 89 SL 89 und fahre ein XL Rahmen, passt super!

Bei mir hat der super Monteur von XXL vergessen eine Kunststoffgleitlagerbuchse am Horstlink einzubauen, habe nur auf einer Seite eine. 
Jetzt hat der Lagerbolzen auch schon dadurch leichte Rillen gezogen.
Hier wurde ja vor kurzem die Stückliste mit den dazugehörigen Bestellnunmern gepostet.
Meine Frage: Wo kann ich die Teile bestellen? Direkt bei Carver? Also eMail an Support?



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## f4lkon (22. August 2013)

TheMerge schrieb:


> Ich bin 1, 89 SL 89 und fahre ein XL Rahmen, passt super!
> 
> Bei mir hat der super Monteur von XXL vergessen eine Kunststoffgleitlagerbuchse am Horstlink einzubauen, habe nur auf einer Seite eine.
> Jetzt hat der Lagerbolzen auch schon dadurch leichte Rillen gezogen.
> ...



:what::what:
Das ist aber echt uncool. Schau mal in die Excel Liste von Merlin und order die bei Igus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (22. August 2013)

Also wenn da wirklich ein Lager fehtl würd ich da aber mal auf die Kake hauen...

die Stückliste ist hier: http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx

im Horst link sind die Igus JFM-1214-05 Lager 12 x 14 x 20 x 5 x 1


@ Lindwurm, warp4, janifabi, Hasifisch : Eure SKF Lagersätze sind raus. sollten heute oder morgen bei euch sein. 
Erzählt mal wie es euch beim Wechsel ging. Die Lager am Tretlager raus zu bekommen ist mal echt schwerstarbeit


----------



## warp4 (22. August 2013)

@Merlin7:
Danke für die Bestellung der Lager !
Mit Erfahrungsbericht wird es noch etwas dauern...hoffe ich ! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (22. August 2013)

ich hab erst mal die am tretlager getauscht. die waren einfach hinüber.
Dank dem Taiwanesen mit dem Schlagschrauber....

Ist aber echt eine Aufgabe die raus zu bekommen.

eins ging im ganzen das andere hats zerissen. da war dann splinttreiber und hammer angesagt. (Sitzstrebe auf 80° föhnen hilft auch).

in verbindung mit den Igus lagern im Dämpfer ist der Unterschied aber schon enorm. Deutlich weniger Reibung!


----------



## nino85 (22. August 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ich tendiere schon sehr stark zum ICB. Zum einen aufgrund des längeren Sitzrohrs und des leichteren Aufbaus. Zum anderen gefällt mir auch einfach die Optik des Rahmens sehr gut. Was den Eindruck bei mir ein wenig trübt sind die Fertigungstoleranzen bei den Wippen.



Ja, die Fertigungstoleranzen sind so ne Sache... Ich hab meinen Rahmen jetzt bei Carver, die mitteln jetzt wohl die Wippe aus.



> Generell frage ich mich ob das ICB Fertigungs- und Fahrtechnisch etwa auf Höhe der Speci Enduro Rahmen ist, zum Beispiel auch was die Steifigkeit angeht. Ich werde mich da wohl noch ein wenig einlesen müssen...



Einlesen... Hm. Viel zu lesen gibt es vom ICB ja noch nicht - beim Test der Freeride wurde zumindest nichts bzgl. mangelnder Steifigkeit geschrieben.
Ich persönlich habe keinen Vergleich (oder bin nicht sensibel genug), um beurteilen zu können, ob das Bike jetzt eher weich oder steif ist. 
--> Fahren geht aber ohnehin über Lesen 



> Dann noch die Frage ob ICB01 oder ICB02. Wobei das ICB02 wohl offenbar nur noch in XXL lieferbar wäre. Mal abgesehen von der technischen Ausstattung gefällt mir der silberne Rahmen viel besser als der blaue. Aber das P/L Verhältnis des ICB02 ist natürlich schon der Hammer...



P/L-Technisch ist das ICB01 aber auch klasse =) Vielleicht nen anderen Dämpfer und ne andere Bremsanlage - fertig ist der Gerät.


----------



## TheMerge (22. August 2013)

Danke Dir!

Habe es auseinandergebaut, da der Hostlink zuviel Spiel hatte und es sah folgendermaßen aus:







Das ist echt krass, das die einfach mal ein Lager vergessen! Unglaublich!

Dadurch hat der Bolzen auch schon leichte Kratzer (rechte Seite, linke der ganze wo beide Gleitlager vorhanden waren) und dreht sich im Lager dementsprechend nicht mehr perfekt.






Kannst du mir auch sagen wo ich den herbekomme? 

Danke!



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Also wenn da wirklich ein Lager fehtl würd ich da aber mal auf die Kake hauen...
> 
> die Stückliste ist hier: http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/Stueckliste.xlsx
> 
> ...


----------



## f4lkon (22. August 2013)

Könntest du die Bilder was kleiner machen bitte? Hier nimmst du die Form F und wählst das passende aus.

JFM-1214-05


----------



## TheMerge (22. August 2013)

Bilder sind kleiner! 

Danke für den Link, jedoch ist das doch das Gleitlager welches fehlt, jedoch brauche ich noch einen Blozen (richtiger Name? ) wie unten auf dem Bild, da der rechte schon durch das fehlende Lager Kratzer aufweist und somit sich nicht mehr perfekt im Lager dreht!
Oder reden wir hier aneinander vorbei? 




f4lkon schrieb:


> Könntest du die Bilder was kleiner machen bitte? Hier nimmst du die Form F und wählst das passende aus.
> 
> JFM-1214-05


----------



## Hasifisch (22. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> @ Lindwurm, warp4, janifabi, Hasifisch : Eure SKF Lagersätze sind raus. sollten heute oder morgen bei euch sein.
> Erzählt mal wie es euch beim Wechsel ging. Die Lager am Tretlager raus zu bekommen ist mal echt schwerstarbeit



Besten Dank!
Ich werde aber erst in ein paar Wochen wechseln, wenn das bike nach der Saison zerlegt und eventuell neu veredelt wird.


----------



## f4lkon (22. August 2013)

TheMerge schrieb:


> Bilder sind kleiner!
> 
> Danke für den Link, jedoch ist das doch das Gleitlager welches fehlt, jedoch brauche ich noch einen Blozen (richtiger Name? ) wie unten auf dem Bild, da der rechte schon durch das fehlende Lager Kratzer aufweist und somit sich nicht mehr perfekt im Lager dreht!
> Oder reden wir hier aneinander vorbei?



Naja ich denke nicht das da so viel Material in der Zeit abgetragen wurde. Nimm mal einen Messschieber und wenn es nur Kratzer sind können das die Gleitlager ab und der wird weiter beweglich sein. Ist ja zum Glück kein DU Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (22. August 2013)

Ich bin soeben das ICB01 in XL und XXL probegerollt und habe mir mal das XL mal reserviert. Generell bin ich schon sehr begeistert und bin nun am grübeln wegen der Größe. Wie gesagt ich mag eigentlich eher kleine Rahmen. Das XL hat sich nach dem umstieg vom XXL beim ersten rollen besser angefühlt. Irgendwann (nach etlichen wechseln) habe ich aber nicht mehr wirklich einen Vor- oder Nachteil ausmachen können. Ich lege halt definitiv mehr Wert auf die Bergab-Wertung. Hier sollte dann ja eigentlich der XL Rahmen im Vorteil sein...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an wie eng das Bergab ist  Bei engem gefrickel ist der kleinere Rahmen im Vorteil, bei schnellem runter stempeln der große. 
Von daher, hör auf deinen Bauch bei welcher Größe das "aaahh, klasse" Gefühl beim drauf setzen eher eingetreten ist.


----------



## Lindwurm (22. August 2013)

Danke Merlin
Werde bei mir auch erst im Winter ran gehen. Hab zwar meins selbst aufgebaut aber das  Hauptlager ziehen werd ich wohl mit bammel tun. Hab kein Bock das zu verkeilen wenn das so fest sitzt.


----------



## aurelio (23. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie eng das Bergab ist  Bei engem gefrickel ist der kleinere Rahmen im Vorteil, bei schnellem runter stempeln der große.
> Von daher, hör auf deinen Bauch bei welcher Größe das "aaahh, klasse" Gefühl beim drauf setzen eher eingetreten ist.



Ich fahre schon lieber enge, technische Trails. Beim XL war es zwar schon relativ knapp mit dem Pedaliersetup der Variostütze aber die hat ja auch nur 125mm Verstellbereich. Ich denke mit einer 150mm wäre das dann gar kein Problem mehr. Trotzdem nach wie vor ein wenig ratlos. Hier wählen die meisten mit 195cm ja schon das 53cm/XXL Modell.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. August 2013)

Und für mich mit 191 düfte es auf keinen Fall größer sein als XL, das Sitzrohr hätte hier und da sogar noch etwas kürzer sein dürfen...


----------



## ruv (28. August 2013)

hey,

hat jemand interesse an meinem ICB 01 ???
es wurde weniger als 100km gefahren, ich habs am 08.07 bekommen, am 15.07 bin in eine etwas längere Strecke (ca.40km) gefahren, und sonst nur 2,3 mal ne Runde durchs Dorf.

Ich habe 2 Modifikationen durchgeführt...
1) SLX 175mm Kurbel montiert 38/26
2) Rock Shox Reverb 125mm Teleskopstütze montiert   

ich trenne mich schweren Herzens vom Bike, ich bin leider in finanzielle Not geraten...

...bei interesse einfach nachhaken

gruß ruv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (28. August 2013)

Größenangabe wäre für viele interessant!

Ohne hier eine Reifendiskussion anzetteln zu wollen: Soll ichs mal mit den Onzas probieren oder direkt meine noch fast neue Baron 2.3 / MK 2.2 Kombination draufmachen?


----------



## Pintie (28. August 2013)

finde das die onza gar nicht mal so schlecht sind. meine sind allerdings schon ganz schön gebraucht... glaube die halten nicht sehr lange..

bcc von conti hält da länger.

bei mir kommt wenn die runter sind conti baron 2,5 vorne und hinten trailking 2,4 drauf


----------



## vscope (28. August 2013)

Der Onza ist vorne mit Schlauch echt ok!
Hinten zu viel Rollwiderstand meiner Meinung nach.
Als Tubeless leider nicht nutzbar...

Hab mir heute für vorne den Highroller II 2,4 DH Supertacky gekauft.

Hinten hab ich den Mountain King II 2,4 Tubeless.
Wahnsinns Rollwiderstand, guter Brems und Traktion bergauf.
Einzig im Bikepark ist er schon etwas überfordert


----------



## f4lkon (28. August 2013)

Ich fahr beide Onzas tubeless. Der Hans auch. Bin sehr zufrieden. Mal sehen wie er sich bei Nässe und Kälte schlägt.


----------



## fabeltierkater (28. August 2013)

Ich persönlich mag den Onza zumindest hinten überhaupt nicht - direkt in den ersten 2 Wochen auf meinem Hometrail 5!! Platten hinten - so viel hatte ich mit meiner RubberQueen 2.4" UST (mit Schlauch; Felge bei beiden Reifen: Spank Subrosa, Luftdruck bei beiden: ca. 2 bar) in einem ganzen Jahr nicht. Seitdem ist die RQ wieder drauf... Für vorne finde ich ihn aber ganz angenehm vom Grip her.


----------



## bansaiman (29. August 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ich tendiere schon sehr stark zum ICB. Zum einen aufgrund des längeren Sitzrohrs und des leichteren Aufbaus. Zum anderen gefällt mir auch einfach die Optik des Rahmens sehr gut. Was den Eindruck bei mir ein wenig trübt sind die Fertigungstoleranzen bei den Wippen. Generell frage ich mich ob das ICB Fertigungs- und Fahrtechnisch etwa auf Höhe der Speci Enduro Rahmen ist, zum Beispiel auch was die Steifigkeit angeht. Ich werde mich da wohl noch ein wenig einlesen müssen...
> 
> Bei der Größe würde ich eher den XL (50cm) nehmen. Ich fahre generell gern kleinere, agilere Räder und der XXL wäre mir vermutlich zu stelzig.
> 
> Dann noch die Frage ob ICB01 oder ICB02. Wobei das ICB02 wohl offenbar nur noch in XXL lieferbar wäre. Mal abgesehen von der technischen Ausstattung gefällt mir der silberne Rahmen viel besser als der blaue. Aber das P/L Verhältnis des ICB02 ist natürlich schon der Hammer...




Wenn Du bock hast auf Herumschrauben und Sachen verkaufen sowie Schnäppchen zu jagen, nimm doch einach das ICB 01 und modifiziere es bis insgesamt 2499  Ausgaben nach deinen Wünschen 
Die verkauften Teile rechnen sich ja etwas dagegen auf.
Ich Bekloppter mache das immer so, da mir immer etwas missfäll an der Ausstattung


----------



## Hasifisch (29. August 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> ...
> Ich Bekloppter mache das immer so, da mir immer etwas missfäll an der Ausstattung



Kenn ich...


----------



## scottfreakx (29. August 2013)

haha dito..


----------



## aurelio (30. August 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wenn Du bock hast auf Herumschrauben und Sachen verkaufen sowie Schnäppchen zu jagen, nimm doch einach das ICB 01 und modifiziere es bis insgesamt 2499  Ausgaben nach deinen Wünschen
> Die verkauften Teile rechnen sich ja etwas dagegen auf.
> Ich Bekloppter mache das immer so, da mir immer etwas missfäll an der Ausstattung



Da hab ich definitiv Bock drauf! Aber das Rad ist "out of the box" schon so gut, da muss man erstmal gar nicht so viel dran machen. Bisher wurden Sattel und Pedale ausgetauscht. Als nächstes sind noch Griffe und Kettenführung dran.

Nach der gestrigen kurzen Testrunde kann ich nur sagen das ich echt begeistert bin. Das Teil geht so unglaublich gut bergauf! Bergab ist es einfach nur der Wahnsinn. Der Begriff Trailrakete beschreibt das wirklich am besten! Bisher rundum zufrieden


----------



## bansaiman (30. August 2013)

Ja,muss echt sagen, wenn die Sachen mit der schwankenden Fertigungstoleranzen und Montagequalität behoben ist, wird das echt ein Knallerrad sein. ich habe zum Glück keine große Macke derart bei meinem feststellen können :-D

Geht auf jeden Fall Hammer.
Bin bei mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die Vengeance HLR oder demnächst die Manitou Mattock Federgabel nehmen werde. Wenn ich die zum günstigen Kurs kriege recht sicher Letztere  Dann ist mein Traumrad fettisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (30. August 2013)

Hi Ihr,
das könnte interessant sein. Im Wippenthread kann man das Diskutieren.

IBC Carver Umlenkwippe Prototype

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Ochiba63 (1. September 2013)

ich plane mir nein neues bike anzuschaffen und das icb 02 ist mein favorit.
würde gern mal eins fahren.
zur zeit ist meine größe, 44cm, nicht lieferbar.
wird es erst wieder als 2014er lieferbar werden?
ich komme aus dem nordsaarland.


----------



## metalbks (3. September 2013)

Ewige Fragerei,ich weiss...

187cm / 88cm SL

Was nimmt man da (bitte in cm), habe keinerlei möglichtkeit eines Probezufahren. Das Pitch in L war mir viel zu lang vom Oberrohr und Radstand. Das Stumpjumper FSR in L war Gut,zumindest Bergab, auf langen Touren ein bisschen zu wenig Gestreckt. Die Geo Werte vom ICB liegen da aber alle irgendwie dazwischen.

Würde jetzt aus dem Bauch raus eher das in 47cm nehmen als jenes in 50.

=/

Danke!


----------



## f4lkon (3. September 2013)

Besser in L mit 35-45mm Vorbau kann man bei deinen Maßen gar nicht passen!


----------



## metalbks (3. September 2013)

L ist also 47cm? 

Danke Dir!


----------



## f4lkon (3. September 2013)

Ja.


----------



## Goldsprint (3. September 2013)

@metalbks: Das Problem kenn ich!

Ich hatte vorher auch Stumpi in L und hab jetzt in ICB in 47cm/L.

Ich bin 1,86cm und hab eine SL ca 85cm. Ich bin damals XL und L probegefahren. Wobei das L einen 50mm (ICB 03) und das XL (ICB 02) einen 35mm Vorbau montiert hatten. Hinsichtlich des Reach merkte ich mit den unterschiedlichen Vorbauten fast keinen Unterschied. Was mich allerdings etwas störte, war die Rahmenhöhe, die mich in meiner Bewegungsfreiheit etwas einschränkte. Deshalb ist meine Wahl auf L gefallen.

Vor meinem ICB 01 in L als Komplettrad hatte ich noch einen Raw and Chopped in XL zu Hause. Ich habe vorher wie du auch die Geos miteinander verglichen. deshalbhatte ich mich zuerst für XL entschieden. Den XL Rahmen habe ich dann mal an mein Stumpi gehalten. Im Vergleich dazu ist das Oberrohr vom ICB in XL ca 1,5cm länger.

Mein Stumpi bin ich mit 50mm Vorbau gefahren. Mein ICB 01 hat einen 35mm Vorbau montiert. Insgesamt ist es somit kürzer. Ich werde aber den 35mm Vorbau wieder gegen einen mit 50mm tauschen.

Das Stumpi ist von Haus aus sehr verspielt. Das liegt vermutlich am Radstand. Der ist beim ICB aufgrund des Lenkwinkels und der marginal längeren Kettenstreben auch deutlich gestreckter. Um das die Verspieltheit teilweise zu bewahren, war mir L lieber.

Ungeachtet der vorstehenden Ausführungen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Klettereigenschaften des ICB besser als beim Stumpi sind. Man hat spürbar mehr Grip und die Front kommt einem nicht so schnell entgegen. Gleichwohl merkt man aber bergauf das deutliche Mehrgewicht.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen.


----------



## metalbks (4. September 2013)

Das hilft mir sehr,vielen Dank=).


----------



## 7 Zwerge (4. September 2013)

Servus,
ich wollte mir mal ein paar Ersatzspeichen auf Halde legen. Bei dem Charger Pro LRS habe ich nur die Angabe "Wheelsmith Straight-Pull, Double-Butted Spokes" gefunden. Hätte einer für mich noch die passenden Längen parat (VR/HR, rechts/links)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (4. September 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35695_Ersatzspeiche-SP-26--.html

schön teuer die dinger....


----------



## 7 Zwerge (4. September 2013)

Danke Dir. Sind ja richtige Schnäppchen. Mal schauen, ob die Sapim Race da auch rein passen. Kosten wenigstens "nur" 80 Cent bei 266mm Länge.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. September 2013)

Moin!
Wer über das ICB02 2014 abstimmen möchte, kann das *hier* gern tun.
Die Abstimmung betrifft nur die 26"-Version des ICB02 und nur den Dämpfer bzw. die Bereifung.
Danke und schönes Wochenende!
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (6. September 2013)

Ich quote mal mich selbst aus dem anderen Thread:



> Carver_Bikes schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bremse: Shimano Zee 200mm/180mm
> ...



Für 2700 kann man jetzt wirklich nichts mehr funktional verbessern.


----------



## f4lkon (6. September 2013)

Mit dem Vivid geht es super als Freerider durch und man hätte nicht zwei Enduros in der Palette.


----------



## nino85 (6. September 2013)

Gna... Gerade bei meinem FXXL angefragt... Immer noch keine Spur meiner Laufräder. Ich könnte ausflippen . Das ist jetzt die 5. Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. September 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Gna... Gerade bei meinem FXXL angefragt... Immer noch keine Spur meiner Laufräder. Ich könnte ausflippen . Das ist jetzt die 5. Woche.



Moin!
Ich hatte diese Woche nochmal nachgehakt. Eigentlich sollten alle Laufräder diese Woche wieder an die Filialen geschickt werden. Jetzt erreiche ich leider niemanden mehr. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## nino85 (6. September 2013)

Carver_Bikes schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich hatte diese Woche nochmal nachgehakt. Eigentlich sollten alle Laufräder diese Woche wieder an die Filialen geschickt werden. Jetzt erreiche ich leider niemanden mehr.
> Gruß Hans




Moin moin.

Das wurde mir diese Woche auch gesagt. Dienstag sollten die wohl bei Merida/Hayes/Sunringle/Wemauchimmer rausgehen. Sind sie aber wohl nicht.

Grad nochmal nachgeschaut. Abgegeben habe ich alles am 29. Juli. Inzwischen sind's sogar 6 Arbeitswochen. Morgen kommen keine Päckchen mehr. Ich weiß, dass das nicht eure Schuld ist, sondern die von Sunringlé, aber so langsam habe ich echt die Nase voll - hätte ich nur mal meinen Radhändler die Laufräder einspeichen lassen.


----------



## Carver_Bikes (6. September 2013)

Du hast ne PM. 
Gruß Hans


----------



## Pintie (6. September 2013)

zum sunringle drama gibts auch den Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649159


----------



## Goldsprint (7. September 2013)

Mal ne kurze Frage: Welche Kurbellänge hat das ICB01 in L?


----------



## f4lkon (7. September 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage: Welche Kurbellänge hat das ICB01 in L?



170mm


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. September 2013)

hi, habt ihr eure laufräder schon wieder zurück?


----------



## Daniel12 (10. September 2013)

ich meine noch nicht, sind aber auch erst 2 Wochen...


----------



## Pintie (10. September 2013)

mehr infos im passenden Thread... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649159


----------



## sev95 (11. September 2013)

Kann mir von euch vielleicht irgendjemand Tipps geben wo ich ein ICB in Österreich kaufen kann, bzw. gibt es Österreicher die eins haben? Wo habt ihr es her? 
fahrrad-xxl.de versendet leider nur in Deutschland und ich habe eigentlich keine Lust 10-12 Stunden Fahrt nach Deutschland auf mich zu nehmen.  Bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxPwr (11. September 2013)

http://www.logoix.com/


----------



## nino85 (12. September 2013)

So. Das Leid, das am 29. *Juli* begonnen hat, neigt sich dem Ende zu.
Meine Laufräder sind endlich wieder da, der Rahmen schon länger. Am Samstag hole ich meine Kiste ab.

Bin mal schwer gespannt, wie die Verarbeitungsqualität der neu eingespeichten Laufräder ist und ob die Wippe jetzt wirklich mittig sitzt.

Die Geschichte spricht jetzt nicht wirklich für Sunringlé... 6,5 Wochen statt 5 Tagen. Wow. Dafür hätte ich wirklich 50 Euro in die Hand genommen und es vor Ort machen lassen. Jetzt regnet es hier - die letzten Wochen war noch klasse Bikewetter :'(


----------



## visionthing (12. September 2013)

Ein solcher Service ist leider ganz generell ein Problem mit Hayes, Manitou, Sun... Da lob ich mir doch Sportimport.
Bei mir hat es allerdings nur 4 Woche gedauert und die Laufräder liefen auch halbwegs rund.


----------



## Chris0711 (12. September 2013)

Meine Laufräder waren nach 14 Tagen wieder da. Hatte allerdings nach einer Woche dort angrufen und nachgefargt. 
Da hab ich wohl Glück gehabt.

Wippe wurde bei mir top nachgearbeitet. Wurde von Herrn Voitl persönlich gemacht.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2013)

Hallo,

wer noch ein neues ICB 02 in Größe Large sucht, sollte sich mal mit Fahrrad XXL in Münster in Verbindung setzen. Dort wurde bis heute ein Bike für mich reserviert... ich bin nun abgesprungen, da mir die Warterei auf die reparierten Laufräder zu lange dauert.

Viel Erfolg.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Eisbein (12. September 2013)

sev95 schrieb:


> Kann mir von euch vielleicht irgendjemand Tipps geben wo ich ein ICB in Österreich kaufen kann, bzw. gibt es Österreicher die eins haben? Wo habt ihr es her?
> fahrrad-xxl.de versendet leider nur in Deutschland und ich habe eigentlich keine Lust 10-12 Stunden Fahrt nach Deutschland auf mich zu nehmen.  Bitte um Hilfe!!



Ich hab mit den rahmen zu einem freund in deutschland schicken lassen und dann hat er es weitergeleitet. 

Wird mit einem komplettrad aufgrund der Maße eher schwierig und teuer! Iloxx könnte dir da helfen!


----------



## sev95 (12. September 2013)

MaxPwr schrieb:


> http://www.logoix.com/



Danke! 
Geht das auch bei solchen Paketgrößen, wie zum Bsp beim Komplettbike?


----------



## vscope (12. September 2013)

sev95 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Geht das auch bei solchen Paketgrößen, wie zum Bsp beim Komplettbike?


Ja, habe meins per logoix nach wien liefern lassen. Kosten 70 euro 
Lg


----------



## scottfreakx (12. September 2013)

Chris0711 schrieb:


> Meine Laufräder waren nach 14 Tagen wieder da. Hatte allerdings nach einer Woche dort angrufen und nachgefargt.
> Da hab ich wohl Glück gehabt.
> 
> Wippe wurde bei mir top nachgearbeitet. Wurde von Herrn Voitl persönlich gemacht.



definiere nachgearbeitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (12. September 2013)

An der Aufnahme Wippe am Unterrohr wurde auf der einen Seite der Überstand abgefräst und auf der anderen Seite ein passendes Alu Drehteil zum Ausgleich eingesetzt. Jetzt sitzt die Wippe genau mittig.


----------



## doriuscrow (13. September 2013)

Wenn aber das Sitzrohr parallel versetzt ist... dann hilft das nur auf den ersten Blick!


----------



## Chris0711 (13. September 2013)

Bei mir konnte der Dämpfer vorher nicht spannungsfrei montiert werden obwohl die Hülsen für die Dämpfer Montage 1mm Spiel zulassen Jetzt Sitz der Dämpfer verspannungsfrei mittig in der wippe trotz Huber bushings die fast kein Spiel haben.


----------



## doriuscrow (13. September 2013)

Bei mir hätte dann die Wippe 3 mm Versatz zu den Druckstreben. Wenn es bei dir passt - Glück gehabt!


----------



## Chris0711 (13. September 2013)

Ich kann die Wippe mit ca. 0,5-1 mm Luft li und re problemlos in die Sitzstrebe einführen.
Glück gehabt.
Ich würde aber eine spannungsfrei eingebaute Wippen Dämpfer Kombination einer leicht verspannten Sitzstrebe vorziehen.  Der Dämpfer, Schraubpunkt Rahmen und die Wippe sind sehr Steif, da gibt nichts nach. Ergo hohe Reibung bei Versatz von mehr als 0,5mm. Die 0,5mm ergeben sich aus dem 1mm Spiel den die beiden Hülsen die auf dem Lagerbolzen aufgeschoben sind zulassen.
Die über 400 mm lange Sitzstrebe um 1,5 mm (bei 3mm Versatz) zu verdrücken ist aus meiner Sicht kein Thema. Vor allem wenn man die Sitzstrebe mal löst sieht mit wie wenig Kraft sich diese sich von li nach re bewegen lässt. Hier kommt die Steifigkeit über die zwei  Schraubpunkte an der steifen Wippe. 

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Der Hinterbau spricht nun deutlich besser an.


----------



## doriuscrow (13. September 2013)

Oh, hätte ich dazu sagen sollen - der Dämpfer geht wunderbar rein. Also es geht nur darum, dass das Problem bei Wippe/Wippenlager gesucht wird, ich aber meine, dass man das so nicht pauschal sagen kann. Wie auch immer, ich hoffe, der Austauschrahmen liegt dann voll in der Norm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (13. September 2013)

Viel Glück!!!


----------



## nino85 (15. September 2013)

Hab seit Samstag alles wieder 

Wippe wurde von Peter Voitl wie bei  @Chris0711 nachgearbeitet - passt jetzt wunderbar. Dämpfer flutscht klasse rein. Vorher hatte er etwas sanftes Drücken erfordert, allerdings wirklich nicht viel.
Dass der Hinterbau jetzt besser laufen würde, habe ich nicht festgestellt. Allerdings hatte ich jetzt auch fast 7 Wochen kein Bike. Da fehlt der direkte Vergleich etwas.
 @doriuscrow: So wie ich das verstanden habe, kommt der Versatz wirklich nur von falsch angeschweißten Wippenlagern. Das Sitzrohr passt eigentlich.


----------



## sebbo87 (16. September 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Hab seit Samstag alles wieder



Du glücklicher. Ich bin seit der 1. Juli Woche nicht mehr gefahren. Eine Speiche am Arsch und den LRS habe ich seitdem nicht mehr gesehen. Angeblich bekomme ich von Sunringle einen neuen auf Garantie, der Teufel weiß warum. Langsam stehts mir bis oben.  In fast drei Monaten fünf mal gefahren. Könnte kotzen.. Die Leute bei FF sind ja nett, aber laufen tut da nix.


----------



## Daniel12 (16. September 2013)

mein LRS nach 2,5 Wochen zurück, noch nicht eingebaut. was auffällt ist das tubeless Felgenband sitzt nicht mehr so gut wie vorher, hebt sich an einigen Stellen ab. mal sehen ob es mit tubeless dicht ist.


----------



## nino85 (16. September 2013)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> Du glücklicher. Ich bin seit der 1. Juli Woche nicht mehr gefahren. Eine Speiche am Arsch und den LRS habe ich seitdem nicht mehr gesehen. Angeblich bekomme ich von Sunringle einen neuen auf Garantie, der Teufel weiß warum. Langsam stehts mir bis oben.  In fast drei Monaten fünf mal gefahren. Könnte kotzen.. Die Leute bei FF sind ja nett, aber laufen tut da nix.



Hab dir ne PN geschrieben


----------



## Carver_Bikes (18. September 2013)

Moin!
Wer Interesse an einem 2014er ICB Rahmenset hat, kann sich das hier mal genauer ansehen.
Infos zu den 2014er Kompletträder gibt's hier.
Gruß Hans


----------



## ro-sa22 (21. September 2013)

Öhm, wo finde ich die Geometrie Daten nochmal?

Ich habe für mich und meine Kumpel Komplettbikes in Größe L reserviert, in der Annahme, dass es sich dabei um Rahmenhöhe 47cm handelt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. September 2013)

Da liegst du richtig. Die Tabelle findest du im FAQ-Thread auf der ersten Seite im ersten Post.


----------



## Laberratte (21. September 2013)

Tach!
Eine Frage zur Geo des ICB (jaaa, die Geotabelle kenne ich ;-) ):
Ich suche zur Zeit ein neues Spielzeug für meine Freundin, dass auch mal etwas gröber ausgeführt werden darf.
Problem: Die Dame ist nur 1,58 ...
Wie sieht es denn mit der Überstandshöhe beim ICB in Größe S aus? Hat das mal jemand gemessen?
Ansonsten müssen wir uns doch mal das neue Fanes in XS ansehen.

Danke!


----------



## Kharne (21. September 2013)

Gäbe dann auch noch das Propain Tyee in XS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (22. September 2013)

würde gern mal ein icb im m fahren.
gibt es jemand im saarland oder umgebung der eins hat und mich kurz mal fahren lassen würde?


----------



## Lindwurm (22. September 2013)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> würde gern mal ein icb im m fahren.
> gibt es jemand im saarland oder umgebung der eins hat und mich kurz mal fahren lassen würde?



Hallo 
Wenn du Richtung Bad Kreuznach kommst gerne.
Bike mitbringen dann drehn wir ne Runde.
Hab diese Woche Urlaub und  bis Mittwoch zeit  . Ansonsten erst wieder nächste Woche weil ich noch mal weg möchte.


----------



## haske (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Wie siehts eigentlich mit den angekündigten neuen Lagern für den Hinterbau aus? Sind die schon erhältlich? Bin gerade im Bikeurlaub und mein Hinterbau knarzt und knarzt. Sowas bei nem Neubike ist mir echt noch nie passiert. Aber so ein auffallend nicht mittig stehender Hinterbau ist mir ebenfalls vorher noch nicht untergekommen (soll aber im Toleranzbereich liegen). Ist echt schade, weil Geo, Ausstattung und Optik sonst passt.
ach ja nochwas: Funzen eure Reverbs, weil meine will nicht so richtig. Gerade wieder entlüftet und den Luftdruck erhöht, mal schaun wie lange sie diesmal will. 
Grüsse aus Utah!


----------



## grey (3. Oktober 2013)

http://internet-community-bike.de/Dokumente/
Stueckliste.xlsx

Da sind Lagerspecs und Drehmomente gelistet, vielleicht hilft dir das..


----------



## haske (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich die "neuen" Lager, welche in den 2014er Bikes verbaut werden sollen und den nicht mittig stehenden Hinterbau ausgleichen sollen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Oktober 2013)

Die Horstlinklager haben aber genau nix mit der aussermittigen Wippe zu tun. Die Horstlinkslager wurden nur überarbeitet weil es zu viel Spiel gab und die Einstellerei über Passscheiben zu aufwendig war. 
Bisher hat Stefan sich noch nicht ausgekekst wann die verfügbar sind.


----------



## avid49 (5. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Horstlinklager haben aber genau nix mit der aussermittigen Wippe zu tun. Die Horstlinkslager wurden nur überarbeitet weil es zu viel Spiel gab und die Einstellerei über Passscheiben zu aufwendig war.
> Bisher hat Stefan sich noch nicht ausgekekst wann die verfügbar sind.



Habe diese Woche mit Carver-Bike gesprochen,sollen nächste Woche da sein!


----------



## scottfreakx (5. Oktober 2013)

top


----------



## fender_90 (8. Oktober 2013)

Das Carver ICB02 2013 schmückt das Cover der neuen BIKE (Ausgabe 11/13)!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Horstlinklager haben aber genau nix mit der aussermittigen Wippe zu tun. Die Horstlinkslager wurden nur überarbeitet weil es zu viel Spiel gab und die Einstellerei über Passscheiben zu aufwendig war.
> Bisher hat Stefan sich noch nicht ausgekekst wann die verfügbar sind.



Hi Lt.,

sorry, dass es immer noch kein Feedback gab. Meine Suche nach Infos scheint dieses mal besonders schwierig zu sein... 

Die Passscheiben fallen durch die neue Lösung nicht weg! Es kommen spielreduzierte Lager und Wellen mit einer angepassten Toleranz und besseren Oberfläche zum Einsatz.
Fürs kommende Jahr werden auch die Duchsteckschrauben länger... so, dass sie über stehen und dann mit einer Unterlegscheibe auf Distanz zum Schraubenkopf gebracht werden (so wie es bei einigen Rahmen gemacht ist, bloß diesmal sauber definiert).

Hab im Moment generell sehr wenig Zeit fürs Forum  Bei mir tut sich grad ziemlich viel was das Leben turbulent macht...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (8. Oktober 2013)

und ab wann und wo kann man die neuen Lager bekommen ?
meine haben schon ordentlich abnutzungs erscheinungen. 

wenn das noch lange dauert hol ich mir bei igus direkt welche


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Igus-Lager sind schon da... die Wellen fehlen noch...


----------



## Pintie (8. Oktober 2013)

und gibt es da eine möglichkeit schonmal an die Lager zu kommen?

bei einem ist mir ein stück vom bund abgebrochen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Oktober 2013)

Frische Infos:

Das Material ist nicht vollständig gekommen und die starten die Produktion natürlich erst, wenn alles da ist (wg. Maschineneinrichtung). Mitten nächster Woche sollen die Achsen (nicht Wellen...) fertig sein.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. Oktober 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hab im Moment generell sehr wenig Zeit fürs Forum  Bei mir tut sich grad ziemlich viel was das Leben turbulent macht...



Frau(en) > Kosten: Zeit, Geld, Nerven. < Iterativ.

(?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Oktober 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Frau(en) > Kosten: Zeit, Geld, Nerven. < Iterativ.
> 
> (?)



Hehehe... das Weibchen ist es ausnahmsweise nicht, die ist lieb & brav 

Das "Geheimnis" lüftet sich bald


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2013)

Du arbeitest jetzt für Canyon?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Oktober 2013)

neeeeeee... ich lass mir doch keine Dellen im Sitzrohr patentieren


----------



## Pintie (8. Oktober 2013)

ich dachte LV macht die Rohre so dünn und leicht das die dauernd dellen haben ? (und bauen dann dicke schwere Schützer drüber  )

was dellen angeht sind die Rohre vom ICB übrigens wirklich gut. Das blaue Elox hält nicht so toll, aber beulen und dellen (sowas wie Achsen und Wellen... man nimmt immer das falsche) sind echt kein Thema


----------



## Sun_dancer (8. Oktober 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> neeeeeee... ich lass mir doch keine Dellen im Sitzrohr patentieren


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Oktober 2013)

hi,
wie siehts mir den Charger Pro Laufrädern nach hoffentlich intensiver Nutzung aus? da gabs ja in der Abstimmung heftigste Diskussionen bzgl. der Haltbarkeit - was sagt die Praxis? - nach dem Nippeltausch!


----------



## Pintie (8. Oktober 2013)

das die dinger so viel aushalten wie ich mir gedacht habe...

beuleritis und so....

sie sind leicht, das ist aber auch das einzige +

ich würde sie mir nicht kaufen (hab schon gesehen das du deine gerade loswerden willst... für das Geld würde ich mir was anderes kaufen)


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. Oktober 2013)

naja, habe mal drüber nachdacht sie doch zu fahren... oder halt den ex1750....


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2013)

Also den EX1750 dürftest du schneller loskriegen. Ich würde den Charger totfahren und dann was neues kaufen. Glaube nicht dass du viel für den kriegst.


----------



## Pintie (8. Oktober 2013)

vor allem weil man den charger pro LRS hier und da auch mal neu mit allen adaptern fÃ¼r unter 300â¬ bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (13. Oktober 2013)

fender_90 schrieb:


> Das Carver ICB02 2013 schmückt das Cover der neuen BIKE (Ausgabe 11/13)!!!



Kannst du den Test bitte hier einscannen?


----------



## vx2200 (13. Oktober 2013)

Bin zwar nicht fender_90, aber ich kann dir sagen in der Bike ist kein Test


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (13. Oktober 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Also den EX1750 dürftest du schneller loskriegen. Ich würde den Charger totfahren und dann was neues kaufen. Glaube nicht dass du viel für den kriegst.



hmm, der charger is weg - für´s gleiche was ich für den 1750 bezahlt hab - ich denke der sollte ne sicherere bank sein als der charger...


----------



## fender_90 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja da stimme ich vx2200 zu. Leider ist in der bike kein Test vom Carver. Darüber würde ich mich aber sehr freuen, wenn die mal einen machen. Das ICB ist wirklich nur auf dem Cover abgebildet.


----------



## OldSchool (13. Oktober 2013)

In der aktuellen Freeride ist ein Vergleichstest.


----------



## Kharne (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja wow, eine Seite pro Bike. Die Hälfte der Seite wird von Bildern in Beschlag genommen, die 
Hälfte des Textes ist blabla über die Ausstattung und dann kommt ein kurzer Teil darüber, 
dass der Monarch+ weniger Performance bergab bietet als der Vivid Air... 
Im Endeffekt kriegt das Radon 9,5 Punkte und das ICB 9, wobei das Radon bald 2 Riesen teurer ist.


----------



## OldSchool (13. Oktober 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ja wow, eine Seite pro Bike. Die Hälfte der Seite wird von Bildern in Beschlag genommen, die
> Hälfte des Textes ist blabla über die Ausstattung und dann kommt ein kurzer Teil darüber,
> dass der Monarch+ weniger Performance bergab bietet als der Vivid Air...
> Im Endeffekt kriegt das Radon 9,5 Punkte und das ICB 9, wobei das Radon bald 2 Riesen teurer ist.


----------



## Kharne (13. Oktober 2013)

Der "Test" ist reines blabla. Das Einzige was man rauslesen kann ist, dass der Vivid im Radon 
bergab besser geht als der Monarch+ im ICB. Dass das Radon leichter ist, sollte bei 1800â¬ 
Preisunterschied klar sein


----------



## frankderflieger (13. Oktober 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der "Test" ist reines blabla. Das Einzige was man rauslesen kann ist, dass der Vivid im Radon
> bergab besser geht als der Monarch+ im ICB. Dass das Radon leichter ist, sollte bei 1800
> Preisunterschied klar sein



Na ja, nichts für ungut, aber da steht schon mehr......

Zum Beispiel, daß es den Testern egal war welches bike sie bekommen haben, weil beide mehr wie gut fahren 

Das Carver kam sehr gut in dem Test weg, und nicht umsonst wurde Anfangs sowie auch zum Ende darauf hingewiesen, daß die IBC 03 Variante nicht verfügbar war, und das ansonsten das Ergebnis auch hätte anders aussehen koennen. 

Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2013)

frankderflieger schrieb:


> Na ja, nichts für ungut, aber da steht schon mehr......
> 
> Zum Beispiel, daß es den Testern egal war welches bike sie bekommen haben, weil beide mehr wie gut fahren
> 
> ...



Man hätte vielleicht noch dazuschreiben können, da es ja ein Vergleichstest der 2 Rader war, das man beim Carver noch einen kompletten Ersatzrahmen und eine Lyrik RC2Dh kostenlos dazubekommt
Wenn man nun den ansich guten Test des Carver anschaut, für was würde sich der normale Kunde dann entscheiden

G.


----------



## frankderflieger (13. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man hätte vielleicht noch dazuschreiben können, da es ja ein Vergleichstest der 2 Rader war, das man beim Carver noch einen kompletten Ersatzrahmen und eine Lyrik RC2Dh kostenlos dazubekommt
> Wenn man nun den ansich guten Test des Carver anschaut, für was würde sich der normale Kunde dann entscheiden
> 
> G.


----------



## vscope (13. Oktober 2013)

Das radon gibts ja gar net in der konfiguration...
Das hat mich am meisten gewundert...


----------



## Trailhunter72 (13. Oktober 2013)

frankderflieger schrieb:


>



JÃ¶rg wollte wohl zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man fÃ¼r den Preisunterschied von ca. 1800â¬ (ICB vs. Swoop) sich noch einen zusÃ¤tzlichen ICB-Rahmen + eine Lyrik DH Solo Air R2C2 gÃ¶nnen kÃ¶nnte und da der "normale" Kunde schon auf den Preis achtet, wohl eher zum ICB greifen wÃ¼rde, zumal beide Bikes in der Performance auf gleich hohem Niveau liegen . . .


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2013)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Jörg wollte wohl zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man für den Preisunterschied von ca. 1800 (ICB vs. Swoop) sich noch einen zusätzlichen ICB-Rahmen + eine Lyrik DH Solo Air R2C2 gönnen könnte und da der "normale" Kunde schon auf den Preis achtet, wohl eher zum ICB greifen würde, zumal beide Bikes in der Performance auf gleich hohem Niveau liegen . . .



...aber ich hab an eine RC2Dh Coil gedacht

G.


----------



## Timo S. (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
ich hätte noch mal ne Frage zur Größe, ich hab bei 189cm eine Schrittlänge von 89cm, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
In unserem XXL haben sie ein ICB in XL welches ich mal getestet habe, vom Gefühl her fand ich es eigentlich ganz gut, hatte allerdings den Eindruck dass ich etwas zu hoch sitze nicht kompakt genug...
Dank euch für euren Rat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2013)

ich weis nicht was für einen SL ich hab, bin aber so grob 190cm und komme mit der XL super zurecht. 45mm vorbau...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Oktober 2013)

Japp. Hab das gleiche Format 190/93. XL passt super.


----------



## bansaiman (21. November 2013)

Kann bitte jemand den link zur Ausstattung der [email protected] Modelle schicken?google hats unter den Stichwörtern nicht ausgespuckt


----------



## grey (21. November 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand den link zur Ausstattung der [email protected] Modelle schicken?google hats unter den Stichwörtern nicht ausgespuckt




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=259318&d=1379604442


----------



## bansaiman (21. November 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=259318&d=1379604442



Top!


----------



## Themeankitty (21. November 2013)

@ greyz 
Wo hast du diese Dokument her, wurde das von Carver Bikes so bestätigt ???


----------



## grey (21. November 2013)

glaubst ich saug mir das aus den fingern? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10959808&postcount=143


----------



## Themeankitty (21. November 2013)

Ich hab auch grad nachrecherchiert...und auch das gefunden


----------



## mssc (22. November 2013)

Sorry, falls meine Fragen schon irgendwo beantwortet wurden, ich habs leider nicht gefunden.... 

Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich aus mit den 2014er Modellen? Ich hab mitbekommen, dass man den Rahmen bzw. später auch die Komplettbikes vorreservieren konnte, ist das noch möglich (hab Anfang Oktober etwas von einigen Wochen für die Komplettbikes gelesen)?
Falls nicht, gibt es schon einen ungefähren Termin, wann die Bikes dann bestellbar sein werden?
Die Rahmen sollen ja ungefähr Ende Februar kommen, d.h. man könnte Ende März (?) mit den Komplettbikes rechnen, sehe ich das richtig?

Die 650b Varianten (vor Allem das 3er) würden mich sehr reizen, bin aber irgendwie noch unschlüssig, ob da mein Torque FRX nicht überflüssig werden würde (derzeit eher leichter aufgebaut)... hmm.. garnicht so einfach..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. November 2013)

Die Rahmenkits mussten vorreserviert werden, weil Carver eigentlich keine bestellen wollte.
Und damit im Forum keiner leer ausgeht konnten auch die Komplettbikes unverbindlich reserviert werden, was da von der durch Carver bestellten Menge noch über ist weiß nicht.
Am besten schickst du mal Hans von Carver eine Mail und fragst nach ob du noch eins reservieren kannst.
[email protected]

Achja, Mein DH-Bike hab ich diese Saison nichtmehr angefasst seit ich das ICB hab und war irgendwie auch deutlich seltener im Park als letztes Jahr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (22. November 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Rahmenkits mussten vorreserviert werden, weil Carver eigentlich keine bestellen wollte.
> Und damit im Forum keiner leer ausgeht konnten auch die Komplettbikes unverbindlich reserviert werden, was da von der durch Carver bestellten Menge noch über ist weiß nicht.
> Am besten schickst du mal Hans von Carver eine Mail und fragst nach ob du noch eins reservieren kannst.
> [email protected]
> ...




Ich verkaufe jetzt auch mein Scott Voltage, zumal ich beim Carver hinten ja nun 190 haben kann.
Vorne muss ich noch überlegen, ob dann die Vengeance mit 174mm reicht für gelegentlich Park, aber ich denke schon. Wird die Zeit halt zeigen.
Für Enduro wird´s halt ne Pike oder Mattoc.


----------



## aurelio (22. November 2013)

Ich würds mit 190mm hinten für den Parkeinsatz ja gerne mal mit einer Boxxer sehen/fahren


----------



## Pintie (22. November 2013)

ich glaube mit einer Doppelbrücke wirds kacke beim einschlagen. Bei dem Dicken Steuerrohr...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich glaube mit einer Doppelbrücke wirds kacke beim einschlagen. Bei dem Dicken Steuerrohr...



Da gibts dann im Zweifel auch Haue vom Konstrukteur...


----------



## nino85 (22. November 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da gibts dann im Zweifel auch Haue vom Konstrukteur...



Aber nett aussehen würde es  Mit Fukushima-Gold-Schwarz-Bling  oder einer Dorado? 

Hat einer eine rumliegen und will es testweise mal montieren? Nur zum gucken? =)


----------



## Pintie (22. November 2013)

entweder dorado carbon mit 650B oder DVO emerald in passendem blau?











so stell ich mir übrigens eine angemessene Verpackung vor....


----------



## aurelio (22. November 2013)

Da geht noch mehr. Eine Gibson SG kommt auch im ledernen Köfferchen mit plüschiger Auskleidung


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. November 2013)

Läuft man in den Staaten nicht gefahr sofort erschossen zu werden wenn mit so nem Koffer vor dem falschen gebäude rumläuft 

Ich könnte mal ne weiße Boxxer rein hängen. So zum gucken.


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. November 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ich würds mit 190mm hinten für den Parkeinsatz ja gerne mal mit einer Boxxer sehen/fahren


Ich hänge demnächst mal eine 888 RC3 Evo Ti in weiß/rot elox rein. Das kann aber noch eine Weile dauern, bis ich alle Teile zusammgengewürfelt habe.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich glaube mit einer Doppelbrücke wirds kacke beim einschlagen. Bei dem Dicken Steuerrohr...


Ich glaube der Bereich ums Steuerrohr ist bei meinem DH-Rad noch dicker. Klar kommt man früher oder später an den Anschlag, aber in der Praxis passiert mir das nie bzw. stört nicht. Ich fahre aber in der Regel auch keine extrem engen Serpentinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (22. November 2013)

ich hatte das halt schonmal an einem bike das nicht für doppelbrücke gedacht war. 
auf der DH autobahn ohne Enge kurven ok. sobald man mal engere kehren hat nervt das wie hölle.
und ich denk beim icb hat man da je nach gabel einen sehr überschaubaren einschlag. 
und das icb will ja schon gern auch mal in die kurve genötigt werden


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. November 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da gibts dann im Zweifel auch Haue vom Konstrukteur...



Verdammt... dann muss ich mich ja selber hauen... wollte die Tage mal meine Kowa Upside-Down in den Rahmen stecken 

Ist offiziell natürlich NICHT frei gegeben...


----------



## scottfreakx (22. November 2013)

also soo breit baut der rahmen hinterm steuerrohr nu auch wieder nicht..da holt das yt tues mit seiner "box" konstruktion schon eher das maximum raus..und da hats mich bisher auch nicht mehr eingeschränkt als woanders


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. November 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Verdammt... dann muss ich mich ja selber hauen... wollte die Tage mal meine Kowa Upside-Down in den Rahmen stecken
> 
> Ist offiziell natürlich NICHT frei gegeben...



Hast du das Ding beim Jü irgendwo aus der Ecke gezogen?


----------



## christucci (23. November 2013)

aurelio schrieb:


> Da geht noch mehr. Eine Gibson SG kommt auch im ledernen Köfferchen mit plüschiger Auskleidung



Mit viel Glück hat man noch nen alten Koffer in braun mit pinkem Plüsch und pinken Samt-Deckchen!


----------



## nino85 (25. November 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich könnte mal ne weiße Boxxer rein hängen. So zum gucken.





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Verdammt... dann muss ich mich ja selber hauen... wollte die Tage mal meine Kowa Upside-Down in den Rahmen stecken
> 
> Ist offiziell natürlich NICHT frei gegeben...



Jungs, wir wollen Bilder sehen 

Und @Stefan.Stark: Ist der Lenkwinkel oder die Doppelbrücke das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avid49 (4. Dezember 2013)

.......ist der Stefan jetzt bei Fusion unter Vertrag?Habe ich gelesen Inder neuen Ausgabe von Bike!!


----------



## olsche (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja, hatte er aber hier auch schon geschrieben...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## scottfreakx (5. Dezember 2013)

hatte er?


----------



## frankderflieger (5. Dezember 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> hatte er?



hatte er !


Guckst Du hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=659293


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja.


----------



## Sun_dancer (5. Dezember 2013)

kann ich bestätigen 
Noch jemand?


----------



## scottfreakx (5. Dezember 2013)

hab den fred wo das steht nicht aboniert gehabt..


----------



## frankderflieger (5. Dezember 2013)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> hab den fred wo das steht nicht aboniert gehabt..



nich schlimm, hast ja uns....


----------



## scottfreakx (5. Dezember 2013)

ja..was würd ich nur ohne euch machen..


----------



## Woodmox (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
mal eine kleinlaute Frage... Gibt es jemand der in der nähe von PLZ 79539 wohnt, ein Carver IBC (in 44 oder 47) hat und mich damit sogar mal ein runde drehen lässt? Also nur mal Strasse rauf und runter...will nur mal einen großen check machen. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (10. Dezember 2013)

Woodmox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine kleinlaute Frage... Gibt es jemand der in der nähe von PLZ 79539 wohnt, ein Carver IBC (in 44 oder 47) hat und mich damit sogar mal ein runde drehen lässt? Also nur mal Strasse rauf und runter...will nur mal einen großen check machen.
> Gruß



Ich hab jetzt nicht nach der Entfernung zu dir geschaut, aber auch für andere: ich hab PLZ 71336 und stelle mich zu Verfügung...
Nein!!! Nicht mich... mein ICB RnC in "L" natürlich


----------



## Pintie (10. Dezember 2013)

Im Propain Unterforum habens a PLZ Liste gemacht mit LEuten die sich da anbieten...

Könnte man ja hier auch machen. 

Wer ein XL Probefahren will könnte das in 81541 machen...


----------



## vx2200 (10. Dezember 2013)

Diese Liste gibt es.
Bin ich mir sehr sicher.... mach mich mal auf die Suche.

Michael

EDIT: Wende dich mal an @Lt.AnimalMother Der hatte eine Liste User/Grösse/SL/Rahmengrösse/PLZ angefangen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Dezember 2013)

Ja, so eine Liste hatte ich mal für die RnC's angefangen. Kann die heute Abend mal in ein google-Doc übertragen, wenn gewünscht und dann kann sich da jeder eintragen der will.
Da kommt dann nur Forenname, Rahmengröße und PLZ rein.


----------



## Woodmox (10. Dezember 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht nach der Entfernung zu dir geschaut, aber auch für andere: ich hab PLZ 71336 und stelle mich zu Verfügung...
> Nein!!! Nicht mich... mein ICB RnC in "L" natürlich



Vielen dank für das Angebot...ist aber leide etwas weit..suche was zwischen/um Basel,Freiburg...vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was...


----------



## cmi (10. Dezember 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, so eine Liste hatte ich mal für die RnC's angefangen. Kann die heute Abend mal in ein google-Doc übertragen, wenn gewünscht und dann kann sich da jeder eintragen der will.
> Da kommt dann nur Forenname, Rahmengröße und PLZ rein.



macht doch einfach einen forenthread ähnlich dem hier für die fanes. den findet dann auch jeder relativ problemlos bzw. kann man den pinnen.  jeder kopiert einfach den eintrag vom vorposter, trägt sich an der passenden plz-stelle ein und fertig.


----------



## Pintie (11. Dezember 2013)

hab eine liste angelegt.


----------



## Gee42657 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bike- Freunde, hat hier zufällig jemand im Düsseldorfer/ Kölner Raum bzw. bergischen Land ein ICB in XL oder XXL abzugeben?  Bin 2.01m groß, weiß halt auch nicht genau, welchen Rahmen ich besser nehmen sollte. Besten Dank erst mal.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich gedenke meins evtl. in den nächsten Monaten abzutreten .. Ist nicht ganz dein Raum, aber das lässt sich dann ja einrichten .. 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gee42657 (3. November 2014)

Sonst niemand was im Angebot? Jemand nen Tipp, ob XL oder XXL bei 2m01 und 96er Schrittlänge? Geht auch ab und an in den Park mit der Karre.... Besten Dank.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. November 2014)

Mein XL hat mal jemand mit 1,97 probe gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Würde als eher Richtung XL tippen. Allerdings hast du einen recht langen Oberkörper. Solltest also mit "eher kurz" kein Problem haben.


----------



## Gee42657 (5. November 2014)

Gerade weden des langen Oberkörpers doch auch eher nen möglichst langen Reach, oder? Und das XXL hat ja wieder 2cm mehr Reach.


----------

